#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-29
<lool> seb128: Hey
<lool> seb128: I think you synced gnome-build
<lool> seb128: But it had a SONAME change; the fixed one is in NEW in Debian ATM
<lool> Perhaps we should upload a snapshot of it from pkg-gnome?
<seb128> hello lool, yes, I didn't expect robster to screw in unstable ;-)
<seb128> lool: huats was working on it, he's the one who pointed me the soname change which I pointed to robster
<Zuolai> hi, I'd like to have one of the specials keys of my keyboard to launch gvim. There is no such action yet in the keyboard shortcuts settings program - how can I add it?
<Zuolai> could someone point me to instructions on how to do this manually?
<seb128> mvo: hey, could you look at bug #274565
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274565 in gnome-games "error updating gnomes-game-data" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274565
<seb128> Zuolai: that's not an user question chan, try #ubuntu
<seb128> mvo: the current comment has a "short read in buffer_copy" error, is that something known?
<Zuolai> ok
<mvo> seb128: that sounds like a media error
<mvo> seb128: but the first report looks different: gconf-schemas: error: You need at least a file to (un)register.gconf-schemas: error: You need at least a file to (un)register.
<mvo> eh: gconf-schemas: error: You need at least a file to (un)register.
<seb128> mvo: right, I wonder how that's possible, the postinst should be the same for everybody and it lists schemas for sure
 * mvo nods
<seb128> I hate those upgrade bugs, they almost never makes sense
<seb128> mvo: thanks, I'll change the bug to a question, that's not a bug but a local installation issue
<mvo> seb128: I added a comment
<mvo> seb128: no idea about the one from david
<seb128> mvo: thanks
<davmor2> quick query on today's iso I was expecting to see Ekiga 3.0 as it is the new default in gnome but it seems to still be 2.0.12 is this likely to change at all?
<seb128> davmor2: why did you expect to see something which has not been uploaded to ubuntu?
<seb128> davmor2: depends if somebody is wanting to work on ekiga in ubuntu, I've too much to do already and don't use it so I'm not
<davmor2> seb128: No it was more reading all about it from gnome reviews etc.  And more kinda assuming than expecting
<huats> morning fellows
<huats> !
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<davmor2> guys just found this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/275744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275744 in compiz "Intrepid: Compiz settings selector blanks although the setting selected still functions" [Undecided,New]
<mvo> davmor2: let me have a look
<mvo> davmor2: thanks, I think I know what the reason for this is
<davmor2> no probs
<davmor2> asac: ping
<mvo> seb128: I took the "compiz falls back to ini when gconf is not functioning" the other day (was assigned to you) - I guess you don't mind ;) ?
<seb128> mvo: dunno why it was assigned to me but thanks for working on this one ;-)
<mvo> seb128: I also added local filtering to the package_hook script in apport (just pushed the branch),. then we can just add the bogus one there
<mvo> and never see them again
<seb128> mvo: how is that different of bug patterns?
<asac> davmor2: pong
<davmor2> asac: I got an issue with FF on my 19" monitor running at 1440X900 when I first start FF the window extends beyond the top panel
<davmor2> asac: www.davmor2.co.uk/ff-size.png
<asac> davmor2: interesting
<asac> davmor2: this is compiz right?
<mvo> seb128: isn't that per package?
<asac> mvo: ^^ these issues started to get reported a few weeks ago :/
<seb128> mvo: yes
<davmor2> asac: compiz is on by default yes it's an all intel machine
<mvo> seb128: we could need a global bug pattern or a special handling pattern or something. to say "all report with "short read in buffer_copy"" for example that works on all package. my understanding is that there is currently no global one?
<davmor2> mvo: I can confirm that you fix for xapian works by the way :)
<mvo> seb128: but maybe that is a better approch, just adding one
<asac> mvo: how can we track down a regression window?
<mvo> davmor2: great, thanks
<asac> (for compiz)
<davmor2> breakfast I'll be back in a bit :)
<mvo> asac: compiz has not changed in the last 6 weeks
<seb128> mvo: oh, that was about the buffer_copy thing, I was not in the right context ;-) Yes, that makes sense to have those, out of space, etc handled directly locally rather than having to get online datas, etc
<mvo> davmor2: could you please install the packages from "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu hardy main" and see if that fixes the issue?
<mvo> seb128: aha, ok :)
<mvo> seb128: I was wondering if I had overlooked something obvious :)
<mvo> asac: do you see this window problem as well on your machine?
<asac> mvo: unfortunately not. but there have a been a few reports of this over the lats weeks
<asac> mvo: mdz has it itoo
<mvo> asac: ok, I will wait for davmor2 to test the 0.7.8-release version first
<asac> mvo: it appears to be related to dual monitor setups (if not related, at least easier reproducible)
<asac> well ... not sure. lets wait for davmor
<mvo> asac: right, I was suspecting that (dual monitor)
<mvo> that or driver or both
<asac> mvo: just a guess. i think its easier to reproduce when going down from a high screen resolution to a lower one
<asac> (thats what i remember someone said)
<davmor2> mvo, asac: back
<mvo> davmor2: what setup do you use (dual screen? if so, what resolutions?)
<davmor2> mvo: single screen 1440X900
<mvo> davmor2: what driver?
<davmor2> intel
<mvo> seb128: could you please "bzr add debian/patches/96_gnome_appearance_properties_doesnt_crash.patch" and then bzr commit; bzr push in your gnome-control-center branch? if you don't have it on disk anymore don't bother, I download/add it myself
<mvo> davmor2: thanks :) next thing would be to test the 0.7.8 release from the compiz PPA
<seb128> mvo: I did that? and I did a new version update since which removed the patch since the new version has the change no?
<davmor2> what's the ppa address ?
<mvo> seb128: oh, sorry - I misread the changelog
 * mvo whistles innocently
<seb128> mvo: or did I screwed up on bzr again?
 * seb128 verifies
<mvo> seb128: I think its all fine
<mvo> davmor2: could you please install the packages from "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu hardy main" and see if that fixes the issue?
<seb128> mvo: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/gnome-control-center/ubuntu is uptodate so I think it's alright ;-)
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs seb128
<davmor2> mvo: hardy main and not intrepid main?
<mvo> davmor2: eh, sorry - intrepid
<davmor2> mvo: 10 updates does that sound about right?
<mvo> davmor2: yes
<seb128> mvo: having a fix for the set keyboard default crasher?
<mvo> seb128: I'm currently working on this
<davmor2> mvo: rebooted and firefox is the same
<asac> davmor2: how do you reproduce?
<mvo> davmor2: ok, thanks. could you please file a bug about it? I will change my resolution to see if I can reproduce it here
<mvo> davmor2: is it just ff? or does e.g. epiphany has the same problem?
<davmor2> asac: I just open FF
<davmor2> mvo: I'll install it now and see
<asac> davmor2: in maximized window mode?
<davmor2> asac: no just as it opens out of the box
<davmor2> asac: the minute you max it or re-size so it fits it's fine
<mvo> davmor2: that is on a fresh install or on your home machine?
<davmor2> mvo: fresh install of todays iso
<mvo> davmor2: thanks
<mvo> pitti: if the guest session fails, is there more log information beside Xorg.20.log ?
<asac> davmor2: so if you resize it now to proper size, stop it and start it again its ok?
<davmor2> asac: 2 ticks
<davmor2> mvo: epiphany starts full screen no issues
<mvo> davmor2: thanks
<pitti> mvo: when does it fail?
<pitti> mvo: guest session has .xsession-errors, but that's wiped after it ends,  of course
<davmor2> asac: Yes
<pitti> mvo: if it fails to startup, you can run /usr/share/gdm/guest-session/guest-session-launch from a terminal (as normal user)
<mvo> pitti: I suspect its something to do with my nvidia or somesuch, but I would like to check what exactly goes wrong
<mvo> pitti: thanks, I'm trying this now
<davmor2> asac: I just reduced the window size by about quater - half an inch and it sits on the desktop nicely.
<davmor2> asac: If I delete the .mozilla folder from home and open afresh though it is off the desktop again.
<mvo> pitti: hm, gdmflexiserver and then  "OK :20" and then it returns. is there a way to preserve files in the guest session somehow? or could I hack it up easily?
<mvo> pitti: nevermind, I think I found the guest-session-cleanup.sh and will modify that
<davmor2> mvo, asac: Would you like me to open a new bug on the FF issue then?
<mvo> davmor2: please do, when I get the guest session going again I will see if I can reproduce it
<davmor2> mvo: just move .mozilla somewhere other than home and open it up fresh :)
<mvo> pitti: I found it, bug #275764
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275764 in gdm-guest-session "guest-session-setup.sh does not work with bash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275764
<pitti> mvo: uh, *dash*isms?
<mvo> pitti: it seems to be one :)
<mvo> its the first one I have seen so far!
<pitti> mvo: thanks, will fix ASAP
<mvo> no problem, its just a issue on non default setups anyway
<davmor2> mvo, asac: there's already an open bug about this is there any info I can add to it for you?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/257947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257947 in firefox-3.0 "After install of 8.10 alpha 4 Firefox opens with tool bar under top panel." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mvo> davmor2: I can reproduce it just fine
<davmor2> mvo: just to confirm when you switch comiz off FF appears as intended.  So this will almost certainly only effect machines where compiz is on out of the box :)
<asac> there are more dupes: bug 257947 bug 275358 bug 252317
<mvo> yeah, the issue seems to be that ff default size is ~900px
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257947 in firefox-3.0 "After install of 8.10 alpha 4 Firefox opens with tool bar under top panel." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275358 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox Titlebar Hidden By Menu Bar in Intrepid" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252317 in firefox-3.0 "FF3 Status bar hidden under Ubuntu Stastus bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252317
<mvo> and compiz does not tell it that it can't have this size (metactiy does)
 * mvo wonders what he can do when he locked the guest session via gnome-screensaver
<asac> davmor2: do you have a setup where screen resolution is higher than 900 and that works with compiz?
<asac> (my main system doesnt have compiz)
<davmor2> asac: my main monitor goes higher but you'll need to give me some time to swap them over
<davmor2> asac, mvo: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/ff-oversize.png
<mvo> davmor2: right, I see this here too
 * mvo scratches his head
<asac> bug 252317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252317 in firefox-3.0 "FF3 Status bar hidden under Ubuntu Stastus bar (dup-of: 257947)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252317
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257947 in firefox-3.0 "After install of 8.10 alpha 4 Firefox opens with tool bar under top panel." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257947
<asac> states that screen.availHeight gives the wrong value
<asac> mvo: so somehow compiz gives ffox the availHeight without substracting the panels
<mvo> asac: what function does ff use to get it (or what file of the code do I need to look at)?
<asac> mvo: will take a bit to find this out ... :) i remember that i had wierd issues with that in midbrowser
<asac> (e.g. matchbox behaved differently than metacity)
<mvo> asac: ok, thanks. I grep the source and see if I can find anything
<asac> mvo: AvailRect = mRect = nsRect(0, 0, gdk_screen_width(), gdk_screen_height());
<mvo> asac: in what package is that? not in firefox itself?
<asac> mvo: thats in xulrunner-1.9
 * mvo apt-get sources that
<asac> mvo: you can better search and navigate in mxr.mozilla.org
<asac> mvo: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/
<asac> mvo: that code is in nsScreenGtk.cpp
<mvo> thanks asac
<davmor2> asac, mvo: give me a ping if you sort it and you want it testing :)
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/widget/src/gtk2/nsScreenGtk.cpp#147
<asac> mvo: ^^
<mvo> asac: thanks, I look into it
<asac> mvo: not really sure if the availRect boundaries are the problem or how ffox sets the position size .. most likely it uses a gdk_window function to do that
<davmor2> asac: it sits nicely on the bottom panel
<mvo> asac: hm, right. it might be as simple as that it uses gtk_window_move(0,0)
<asac> mvo: shouldnt window_move do the right thing if you dont use a special window type?
<asac> (window type like gnome-panel ;))
<mvo> asac: its the window managers job to deal wit hthat, but I think there is some interaction going a  bong somewhere
<asac> mvo: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/widget/src/gtk2/nsWindow.cpp#3503
<asac> thats the place where "Move" is implemented
<asac> err ... that was NativeResize ... http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla/source/widget/src/gtk2/nsWindow.cpp#600
<asac> thats move
<mvo> asac: is there a way to get all the nice LOG() stuff without recompiling?
<davmor2> mvo: do you have intel gfx on your machine?
<asac> mvo: depends on what LOG that is
<asac> mvo: you can get _all_ log that is available without special build flags with:
<asac> NSPR_LOG_MODULES=all:5
<asac> err
<asac> NSPR_LOG_MODULES=all:5 firefox
<asac> you can also say NSPR_LOG_FILE=/tmp/my.log
<asac> but i guess there will be far too muhc logging then
<asac> so try: NSPR_LOG_MODULES=widget:5
<asac> (thats the output with LOG(...)
<asac> for LOGDRAW you can append ,widgetDraw:5
<asac> e.g. NSPR_LOG_MODULES=widget:5,widgetDraw:5 firefox
<asac> mvo: ^^
<asac> i guess thats more than enough ;)
<davmor2> I got an issue with screensaver/power manager/compiz/intel driver ﻿on my intel box, in that, the screensaver kicks in fades to black but as soon as it is black triggers back to the desktop again I'm not sure which of the 4 things is causing the issue though as I don't get it on my nvidia/amd 64 system
<davmor2> how can I lower down which is the cause of the issue?
<asac> davmor2: disable compiz on your intel system - to see if its compiz
<asac> related.
<asac> mvo: maybe look at bug 240736 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240736 in compiz "Firefox maximized under/over panels after screen size/xrandr changes" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240736
<asac> mvo: the window is in a wierd tstate there : unmaximize + resize are enabled
<davmor2> asac, mvo: it's compiz stopping the screensaver kicking in properly
<davmor2> mvo: I've re-opened this bug and tagged it as compiz is that okay https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/253367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253367 in compiz "Intrepid: Ubuntu screen saver kicks in then switches off again" [Undecided,New]
<mvo> davmor2: thanks, I check that out
<huats> seb128: the patch you provided in bug 274398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274398 in gnome-python-extras "Depends on no-longer-built libgdl-gnome-1-0 package" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274398
<huats> is aiming to remove the bdeps on the libgdl-gnome-1-0 right ?
<seb128> huats: I didn't provide a patch in any bug
<huats> This bug was fixed in the package gnome-python-extras - 2.19.1-0ubuntu9
<huats> ---------------
<huats> gnome-python-extras (2.19.1-0ubuntu9) intrepid; urgency=low
<huats>   * debian/patches/80_use_new_gdl.dpatch:
<huats>     - correctly build using the gdl version (lp: #274398)
<huats>  -- Sebastien Bacher <seb128@ubuntu.com> Fri, 26 Sep 2008 15:43:55 +0200
<seb128> huats: that's an upload
<seb128> not a patch
<huats> I know
<huats> but there is a file debian/patches/80_use_new_gdl.dpatch which is a patch :)
<huats> (I might have used a short naming)
<seb128> huats: the patch is to fix the build using the new gdl
<huats> isn't it also necessary to remove the search in the configure.ac for gdl-gnome-1.0 ?
<seb128> huats: dunno, it built fine and I've too busy to look at something which is not broken
<huats> ok I undertand
<huats> thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> huats: the current version built fine using the current gdl
<seb128> you're welcome ;-)
<huats> that is the main thing (that it builds fine)
<didrocks> hi seb128!
<didrocks> seb128: some work to achieve that will be uploaded after the beta freeze? (swfdec is stille in debian NEW)
<seb128> hey didrocks
<seb128> didrocks: no, beta is frozen
<didrocks> s/stille/sill :)
<seb128> didrocks: for most of the week yes
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I was just thinking that we could prepare some stuff to upload after the freeze
<seb128> didrocks: why not, my list is pretty empty though, we did a good job to update GNOME before the freeze and they don't roll tarballs every week or that would be lot of work for everybody ;-)
<seb128> didrocks: this week is a good one to do CD testing, bug triage and start fixing bugs for intrepid
<didrocks> seb128: ok, will try to reinstall my VM from scratch and test it
<pitti> seb128: ah, *phew*; the f-spot error just seems to be an URL quoting problem; while --import /tmp/gph works, --import /tmp/gphoto2-Medium\ auf\ usb%3A005\,014/ fails
<pitti> that should be reasonably easy
<seb128> ah good
<pitti> and there are a couple of relevant upstream bug fixes, too
<pitti> so I think I can handle this
<seb128> pitti: ideally we should update to the new f-spot 0.5
<mvo> hm, no video display still :/
<mvo> but otherwise the improvements look quite impressive
<seb128> same rational I had in hardy
<seb128> f-spot is a buggy piece of software and updates are often a win over the current situation
<seb128> grrra, something close xchat-gnome tabs when I switch workspace or something
<mvo> pitti: if you have a moment, could you check lp:~mvo/apport/mvo ? you may want to change it in a way that the filtering goes into package_impl or that it is solved via some sort of global bugpattern - I'm open for discussion here of course :)
<pitti> seb128: yay f-spot upstream closing bugs which aren't fixed
<pitti> mvo: will do later
<seb128> pitti: oh?
<pitti> seb128: gnome bug 433829, reopened with a comment
<ubottu> Gnome bug 433829 in Import "Imported images with # in name emit error message on terminal" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=433829
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mvo: I think my tab closing issue is a compiz bug
<mvo> seb128: what tab closing issue?
<seb128> mvo: I keep closing xchat-gnome tabs for some days
<seb128> mvo: so, go to workspace 1, open an application, click on it so it has the focus, switch to an another workspace which has something open a focus that, switch back to workspace 1
<seb128> mvo: I think it used to focus the only dialog which is on this workspace, now the focus is still on the workspace which is not displayed
<seb128> I often switch to a workspace where I've xchat-gnome, switch back to some other workpace using the keyboard and start typing
<seb128> I expect the only thing being on screen to have the focus and I think it used to work this way
<seb128> does that makes sense somehow?
<mvo> it does, I will try to reproduce in a bit
<seb128> mvo: I'll try using the intrepid compiz later, I've the ppa version right now and don't want to close my session
<mvo> seb128: thanks
<mvo> let me know what you find
<seb128> try now, brb
<seb128> re
<pitti> seb128: bwah; so I fixed the import crash in f-spot, and it actually works now; but it sucks
<seb128> pitti: f-spot sucks that's not really new :-(
<pitti> seb128: it's slow as hell (I suppose it reads the full pics for getting the thumbnails) and it crashes if I import them twice, and I don't get the "target dir" button, etc.
<pitti> I don't think I can fix all that by the beta
<seb128> just push what you fixed now, that will do for beta
<seb128> photo import is not the most import thing to try or get feedback on now
<seb128> mvo: the intrepid version doesn't have the bug
<pitti> the dialog I get for libgphoto is magnitudes faster and works much better
<pitti> seb128: ok, I'll upload this
<pitti> seb128: but it seems that using the fuse path takes away too much knowledge from f-spot
<pitti> (uploaded)
<seb128> pitti: so maybe we should reconsider the approch and disable the gvfs gphoto backend again as we did in hardy?
<pitti> seb128: ideally we would only mount it when the user chooses to open it
<pitti> (in nautilus)
<pitti> so that we can keep the best of both worlds
<seb128> pitti: that's easy to do, we just have to disable the gphoto automounting
<pitti> seb128: or, of course, someone fixes f-spot to properly talk gvfs :)
<seb128> pitti: that still create issues for people who double click on it and then try to use f-spot
<pitti> seb128: but would that still mount the camera if you try to open it in nautilus? ("Browse files")
<seb128> pitti: yes
<seb128> hey Keybuk
<mvo> asac: compiz upstream fixed the ff screensize issue already, they are rockstars
<mvo> ^--- davmor2_away
<mvo> now I just need to roll new packages :)
<asac> mvo: thats really awesome
<mvo> asac: I milestoned it and will add it tomorrow
<asac> mvo: do you know which commit fixed that?
<mvo> Fixed in commits 3dd149ce5c465cf9b068aeb0bfdeb207907a836c and
<mvo> 633385e5e54147e750c6ca5a179f803373ab3e3e.
<asac> mvo: lol ... do you have a link ;) ... for someone like me (a compiz foreigner without a visa ) ?
<mvo> http://gitweb.compiz-fusion.org/?p=compiz;a=log;h=45caca2220f75bfd20074c217ebee10825413547
<asac> cool
<mvo> eh
<mvo> sorry, wrong paste
<mvo> http://gitweb.compiz-fusion.org/?p=compiz;a=commitdiff;h=633385e5e54147e750c6ca5a179f803373ab3e3e
<asac> i think i found it ;)
<mvo> ok
<asac> mvo: ok ... so that retroactively resizes/replaces the window?
<asac> or is the workarea the root window from where the coordinates are relative?
<mvo> I think it just overrides what ff wants, but that should be no problem, the window manager is free to do that
<mvo> seb128: I just tried what you described with compiz, one open window in the each workspace, switch and check were the keyboard focus is
<mvo> but no luck, seems to be switching it for me to the new window
<seb128> mvo: no, it's
<seb128> - go to workspace one, open gedit, click in the text area making sure the dialog has the focus (decoration color shows you that for example)
<seb128> - click on the workspace switcher to an another workspace
<seb128> workspace which has something open
<seb128> does the dialog open gets the focus, ie is it colored, or do you have to click on it?
<seb128> I've to click on it here
<mvo> as soon as I switch the dialog in the new workspace gets the focus (with 0.7.8)
<mvo> maybe somethign with the focus model? do you use click-to-focus or focus-follow-mouse?
<seb128> click to focus
<seb128> which is the default
 * mvo nods
<seb128> you?
<mvo> I tried both
<mvo> let me restart my session
<seb128> bah ok
<mvo> hm, can't - kvm still running
<seb128> mvo: ok thanks
<seb128> mvo: no hurry, did you add patches to the ppa recently?
<mvo> I will do it after dinner or tomorrow
<seb128> the version I was running is one week old
<mvo> no :/
 * mvo scratches his head
<mvo> maybe (but very unlikely) driver dependant?
<seb128> mvo: maybe try using a new user?
<mvo> exxcellent idea
<seb128> mvo: I doubt of it, that's working using the intrepid version
<mvo> right
<seb128> and video driver and input have not a lot in common usually
<mvo> no, same
<seb128> mvo: same what?
<mvo> seb128: do you have with a fresh user too?
<seb128> mvo: well, I don't want to close my session and opening a new session will not use compiz, will it?
<mvo> the guest session works for me
<mvo> yeah, only nvidia can use compiz in the guest session currently
<seb128> mvo: well, second session is not dri capable so no compiz no?
<seb128> I'm using intel
<mvo> yeah, you would have to create a new user I guess, not very urgent, just let me know if you try it
<seb128> mvo: I'll try again later, but I was closing tabs by mistake for a week so it's pretty reliable here
 * mvo nods
<seb128> mvo: I'll try after dinner
<mvo> and you get it always when you follow the instructions posted?
<seb128> well, it took me a while to notice why I was closing tabs in xchat-gnome
<seb128> I always have xchat-gnome maximized on workspace 3
<seb128> and epiphany on some other workspace
<seb128> and I switch between workspaces using alt-n
<mvo> heh :) I can imagine that was puzzeling
<seb128> so I do work on epiphany
<seb128> alt-3 to read IRC
<seb128> click with the mouse on a tab to read it
<seb128> type something
<seb128> alt-1 to go back to the browser
<seb128> ctrl-W to close the tab once I'm done reading it
<crevette> hello
<seb128> and that closes the xchat-gnome tab
<seb128> lut crevette
<crevette> seb128: I had an error while upgrading to capplets-data 1:2.24.0.1-0ubuntu1 few minutes ago
<crevette> http://dpaste.com/81225/
<mvo> seb128: ha! I can reproduce it now, when I do it via keypress *and* release the keys immediately (before the animation finishes)
<mvo> hrm, now that does work again
<mvo> how strange
 * mvo can't find a pattern
<seb128> crevette: good so you can open a bug on the buggy translations on bugzilla.gnome.org
<seb128> mvo: oh, I always release the key before the end of animation
<seb128> mvo: I pretty quick at this alt-n thing and the animation not so ;-)
<crevette> seb128: this is a translation problem?
<seb128> crevette: yes
<seb128> crevette: control-center.schemas, one of the translations has no [] around the list
<crevette> i'll try to open it, I'm carrying my son
<seb128> crevette: oh, congratulations ;-)
<crevette> tx
<crevette> you didnt know it
<crevette> he's born near 1 month ago
<seb128> you didn't say anything
<seb128> or that was during my holidays
<crevette> It's annonced on #gnomefr
<crevette> :)
<seb128> crevette: is everybody doing great then? ;-)
<seb128> crevette: I'm not on that channel ;-)
<crevette> yep
<crevette> he is not growing that much
<crevette> he 's a bit lazy
<crevette> but it's better these days
<seb128> ok
 * crevette is taking a video
<crevette> seb128: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/184567/2008-09-28-191301.ogv
<crevette> :)
<seb128> I'll watch it later the intel video driver seems to not like compiz or something
<crevette> compiz is bad
<crevette> :)
<crevette> okay
<seb128> sometimes ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-09-30
<huats> good morning !
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<huats> thanks for the sponsoring and the sync :)
<seb128> huats: you're welcome
<james_w> seb128, pitti: I came across bug 276134, any thoughts?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276134 in gnome-session "[intrepid] no prompt to save open work on shutdown/restart" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276134
<seb128> james_w: upstream bug
<james_w> ah, sorry I hadn't refreshed
<james_w> of course you are already on it :-)
<seb128> james_w: I don't think it's a real issue, only gedit seemed to display such dialogs on session closing and I doubt people use gedit for serious work and don't save and close their session often
<pitti> actually, that's related to yet another bug
<pitti> james_w, seb128: the problem right now is that using "shut down", the entire session is just killall'ed
<pitti> since it just calls consolekit's reboot/shutdown method without ending the session properly
<pitti> if only I could remember that related bug (we spoke about it when discussing the "shutdown/reboot doesn't work" bug
<seb128> hate hate xulrunner
<seb128> when the thing will stop crashing when closing epiphany-browser
<seb128> ok, let's get some coffee while apport works on the crash, can't restart a webbrowser now
<lool> Hmm is the bug about USB keys not automounting tracked for release?
<seb128> no, that's not a known bug
<lool> I think pochu was seeing the bug as well like a week ago
<lool> seb128: If you plug an USB key, does it get mounted?
<lool> Mine doesn't get mounted, and right-clicking to select "Mount" in nautilus doesn't work either
<lool> (nothing in .xsession-errors)
<seb128> I've no usbkey to try on right now but when I did it was working
<seb128> lool: could you try to gnome-mount -v -b -d /dev/device?
<lool> It's weird, I see two entries in nautilus, one is Média 2,1 Go and another one is Lecteur USB
<lool> I unplugged and replugged, now I get two Lecteur USB entries
<seb128> what partitions do you have on the key?
<lool> seb128: Permissiondeniedbypolicy
<lool> org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy : org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable no <-- (action, result)
<lool> ** (gnome-mount:3730): DEBUG: pk_action='org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable' pk_result='no'
<seb128> lool: I guess consolekit crashed and you have no ck-session now
<seb128> that was the issue for pochu now that you mention it
<lool> seb128: Ah right, I heard about many CK crashes
<seb128> I helped it to track it
<seb128> s/it/him rather
<lool> seb128: Are these resolved? cause my intrepid is up-to-date and my session isn't that old
<seb128> lool: ck-list-sessions
<lool> Session8: uid = '0' realname = 'root' seat = 'Seat4'
<lool> ...
<lool> Session4: uid = '1000' realname = 'Loic Minier,,,' seat = 'Seat3'
<seb128> lool: no, pitti gave a try to consolekit 0.3 and it's in his ppa but he had issue using it
<lool> ...
<lool> The second is a ssh one
<lool> /dev/ssh blah
<seb128> lool: is there an active one?
<pitti> lool: if you need 0.3, it and the accompanying hal change are in my PPA; but it totally breaks ACL management
<seb128> don't bother replying
<seb128> there is none
<lool> no
<seb128> your consolekit daemon probably crashed
<seb128> pitti: what do you call ACL management exactly?
<crevette> hello
<seb128> lut crevette
<crevette> salut seb128
<crevette> did you see my wonderful son?
<crevette> :)
<pitti> seb128: for devices (/dev/bus/usb, etc.)
<seb128> pitti: do you have example of things which are not working?
<pitti> I have to try again, but it was pretty obvious (network-manager, or digicams, etc.)
<seb128> I'll give it a try later
<seb128> we have to do something about those consolekit crashes
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bugs urg
<crevette> huuu
<lool> scary for security sensitive software
<seb128> lool: right, that's why I would like to update to the current upstream version
<mvo> asac: do you know about http://paste.ubuntu.com/52463/ ?
<asac> mvo: hmm
<asac> mvo: i fixed something similar for abrowser ... either i didnt upload that fix or i missed firefox-3.0
<mvo> asac: dunno, but I think I have the latest ff3 (unless its sitting in the queue)
<gnomefreak> asac: mvo that was fixed thursday/friday IIRC
<gnomefreak> mvo: can you run firefox from term?
<mvo> gnomefreak: firefox (without -3.0) work fine, firefox-3.0 does not for me
<gnomefreak> mvo: you have abrowser?
<gnomefreak> abrowser conflicts with firefox-3.0 but leaves firefox installed
<mvo> gnomefreak: no awbrowser, firefox and firefox-3.0
<mvo> so ff does the right thing for you if you run "firefox-3.0" ?
<gnomefreak> it was fixed in abrowser maybe he didnt apply it to ff-3.0?
<gnomefreak> mvo: i use abrowser
<gnomefreak> give me a minute let me test
<mvo> thanks
<gnomefreak> ah it conflicts with firefox not firefox-3.0 lets see if i can
<gnomefreak> i get same error with firefox-3.0 but firefox still runs it
<gnomefreak> asac: did you not apply the fixed link to firefox-3.0 when you fixed it in abrowser?
<gnomefreak> he did from what changelog say
<gnomefreak> s
<gnomefreak> mvo: bug 273907 is the bug you are seeing but with *-3.0
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273907 in firefox-3.0 "abrowser does not start: :$pkglibdir/abrowser link missing" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273907
<asac> gnomefreak: most likely abrowser-3.0 is broken too right?
<gnomefreak> asac: it is
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> its not
<gnomefreak> orry
<asac> gnomefreak: so running abrowser-3.0 from command line works?
<gnomefreak> oh with -3.0 yes
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: you have 3.1 installed by any chance?
<gnomefreak> not atm is it in fta's PPA with abrowser branding?
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure if he synched the latest fixes to 3.1 branch yet :) ... thats why i ask ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: but in general there should be the abrowser branding ... yes.
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.1 - 3.1~b1~hg20080926r19788+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1
<gnomefreak> and no he doesnt have abrowser yet
<gnomefreak> never mind he did
<gnomefreak> give me a few minutes and ill let you know
<gnomefreak> smoke than test
<seb128> I'm away for bit, bbl
<Keybuk> seb128: still having evolution bug where my inbox is in a basically random order
<gnomefreak> asac: it seems to work fine when using ff3 profile
<soren> Isn't rhythmbox supposed to update id3 tags when you change a song's metadata in the UI?
<soren> Ah, not without --enable-tag-writing.
 * soren recompiles
<fta> asac, gnomefreak, my 3.1 branch is in sync, it has abrowser-3.1. both ff-3.1 and ab-3.1 work fine here.
<fta> asac, but ff-3.0 is indeed broken
<fta> i see the problem, gasp, more branch work in perspective
<asac> fta: i have the fix for that already
<asac> so wait till thats pushed
<asac> just wanted to get a confirm that its indeed ok on 3.1
<fta> so it probably means more tweaks in my 3.1 branch, i'll see
<asac> fta: did you need to tweak something on top of what we did in 3.0.head?
<asac> otherwise I think the solution should work on 3.1 too
<espacious> damn i the newest version ubuntu-desktop and now my wifi card dont work
<asac> espacious: intrepid?
<espacious> its a TEW424UB wirless usb adapter
<espacious> i got it working on 8.4 NP
<espacious> i used ndiswrapper and drivers for xp
<asac> espacious: so its a regression in 8.10?
<asac> espacious: what driver is it ... ah ndiswrapper
<espacious> was working great
<espacious> yes
<asac> espacious: can you try to blacklist that and see if something else takes over?
<espacious> can anybody help?
<espacious> what is intrepid?
<asac> 8.10
<asac> (codename)
<espacious> btw the adapter is working but only when i click to connect to my ruter and enter the WPA key the whole pc freezesssss.
<asac> espacious: do what i say and blacklist ndiswrapper ... if that doesnt work, wade through the bugs of "linux" package in launchpad to find your duplicate. if there is no duplicate (unlikely), file a new bug.
<espacious> so in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist i added ........
<espacious> ok so u want me to disable ndis?
<asac> espacious: yes
<espacious> coz i used ndis all the time in the previsious instalation and i never got the card workin without ndiswrapper
<espacious> ok let's try
<espacious> blacklist ndiswrapper
<espacious> done, now?
<asac> espacious: ndiswrapper is something that has to die .. so as long as there is another alternative that supports your chipset you should try that
<espacious> i agree
<espacious> so how can i get the car go now?
<asac> espacious: depends on what you did to setup ndiswrapper ... did you do anything?
<espacious> it's a fresh install
<espacious> just added ndiswrapper from cd
<espacious> repo
<asac> espacious: so you tried without ndiswrapper?
<espacious> and in previsious installs i only added the drivers for xp
<espacious> i will now.
<espacious> but i ned a bit of help
<espacious> dont know where to start
<asac> espacious: well. usually it should just work in a fresh install afaict
<espacious> nope
<espacious> it detects no wireless
<asac> espacious: if the fresh install didnt show your card in NM then oyu probably were out of luckm
<espacious> hmm
<seb128> asac: is there a bug about nm 0.7 refusing to autoconnect to stock essid network names? that's starting to annoy me on intrepid
<espacious> now it seems to use ndiswrapper
<espacious> i must reboot or stop him
<asac> seb128: can you commit http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=554485 for me? :-P
<ubottu> Gnome bug 554485 in Profiles "regression: open new tab using keyboard shortcut does not open new tab with profile of parent window" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<asac> that annoyed me for a few month ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> let me check for a bug
<asac> you are the only one complaining about it in person to me
<seb128> asac: just add a commit on the bug saying you don't have svn access, they will commit for you and after some times you will get svn access ;-)
<espacious> asac no luck ist's not working
<espacious> so is there a way to get it working with ndis?
<seb128> asac: I must be the only one to be too lazy to change the router configuration ;-)
<espacious> i cannot find anything usefull on google
<asac> seb128: or maybe there is something unique for your setup :(
<seb128> asac: it's happening on several networks, one using linksys and one NETGEAR
<asac> seb128: the expected behaviour is that it doesnt autoconnect if you never connected to a factory AP before ... but once thats done it should work :/
<seb128> asac: it asks me for the password of somebody else in my building at every login because I clicked on the wrong entry once by mistake rather than picking my netgear essid
<asac> seb128: remove the connection from connection-editor ... that should make that go away
<seb128> asac: I add to delete the network in the configuration dialog and now it doesn't connect at all
<seb128> asac: right, it just stays offline now
<asac> seb128: if you have such a connection there then it might as well be the case that NM just likes that AP more than the other
<asac> ok :-P
<asac> would have been too easy
<seb128> I workarounded it during the holidays by setting to the one I use usually to autoconnect
<seb128> but I'm having the same issue on an another network I use sometime
<seb128> and I can't see both to autoconnect
<asac> seb128: does it work if you try to make a "system connection" out of it?
<seb128> let me try
<asac> seb128: both are open networks right?
<seb128> asac: yes that makes it autoconnect
<espacious> asac any other ideas except going to previsious version of ubuntu?
<seb128> re, got disconnected
<seb128> asac: it does autoconnect after doing this change
<espacious> asac amazing also the new 8.10 beta
<espacious> i tryed and it works
<espacious> damn nobody yet had a similar usb wireless device ?
<espacious> on 8.4
<asac> espacious: huh?
<asac> so it works?
<espacious> yes on beta but beta 8.10
<espacious> but it was making some strange issues
<espacious> one time boot ok one time no.
<espacious> so i wanted to install 8.4
<espacious> but there we go no wirless drivers
<asac> espacious: didnt you say before that ndiswrapper worked for you on 8.4?
<espacious> no sorry it was on beta
<asac> espacious: so without ndiswrapper it doesnt work on 8.4 but with 8.10?
<asac> espacious: well. thats normal then. drivers for wireless improve. so wait for final
<asac> good that it works at least
<espacious> so. it works only with ndiswrapper, on all versions only 8.4 no
<espacious> without ndiswrapper nothing
<asac> seb128: ok. at best try to get back to the state where it doesnt work, then reproduce on your system and report a short bug with apport (which will append a bunch of values from your gconf - no keys!!)
<asac> or just append syslog and i will show that to the NM maintainer
<seb128> asac: should I open that directly on bugzilla upstream rather?
<asac> seb128: upstream i think.
<seb128> asac: ok will do
<seb128> I guess that's one case where upstream think to be clever and prevent user to virtually shoot themself in the foot or something
<asac> seb128: cool
<asac> seb128: did you ever try to completely unset your /system/networking recursively?
<seb128> I think I did when nm0.7 landed and we had this discussion
<asac> seb128: ok
<seb128> I enable the autoconnect for my usual network which workaround the issue and didn't bother since
<seb128> but it's doing the same on this other network now
<asac> seb128: enable the autoconnect?
<seb128> the connection editor, the is an "autoconnect" box you can use
<seb128> just under the connection name
<asac> seb128: oh. so the bug is that thats not enabled by default
<seb128> dunno if that should or if the option is to force the connection
<asac> didnt remember that
<asac> seb128: no. without that checkbox on its not supposed to auto connect
<seb128> the bug is that it prefers to not connect to anything that to connect to linksys or netgear
<asac> seb128: let me try if it automatically checks that if i unset my connection
<asac> wait a minute
<seb128> ok
<asac> seb128: ok. so after unsetting everything and starting NM it doesnt connect anywhere
<asac> but
<asac> until i click any connection, there is no connectino configuration in connection-editor
<asac> as soon as i click on any connection and the connect succeeds, the connection configuration becomes available
<asac> and autoconnect is enabled
<seb128> autoconnect is not enabled in my case
<asac> so next time it will happen automatically
<seb128> try setting your essid to netgear
<seb128> NETGEAR to be exact rather
<asac> i believe you ;)
<seb128> it autoconnect to some other network I never connected to in my building only because I clicked on that by mistake
<asac> you said that you removed the connection from connection editor and end up in that state
<seb128> I think it doesn't like stock vendor essid names
<asac> let me test if removing and then connecting again makes a differrnce
<asac> nope autoconnect is enabled too
<asac> so go ahead and file upstream
<asac> vendor essids are certainly handled different ... thats a bug imo
<asac> seb128: yeah. i found the code :) ... it indeed doesnt set it to autoconnect by default
<asac> s_con->autoconnect = !is_manufacturer_default_ssid (ap_ssid);
<asac> i think i also understand why its not that easy now :/
<asac> but its still a missing feature
<seb128> asac: why not?
<asac> seb128: well. first step: when a scan gives you a result they create a nm-connection. that one has the autoconnect flag.
<asac> (false)
<asac> you cannot create that with "true", because if a nm-connection has "true" it will autoconnect ... which is not what we want for manufacturer essids (until you have connected once)
<asac> you would have to flip the autoconnect flag to true once you have seen a bssid
<seb128> why are manufacturer essids differents?
<asac> but at that time you dont know if the autoconnect flag was unset by user, or just because it was default
<asac> seb128: the chance that a neighbour has that essid is high. so lots of people would run autoconnect there and from then on would have the issue you experience ;)
<asac> e.g. even if their home connection is autoconnect=true they randomly would connect to neighbour
<asac> but i think there is a fix
<asac> so file that bug for now :)
<seb128> launchpad or bugzilla?
<asac> seb128: bugzilla ... thats definitly something upstream has to think about
<seb128> ok
<asac> or at least reach consent :)
<seb128> I don't care if it display a dialog on the first connection to explain the issue about not using a custom essid but it should just not silently not autoconnect it looks like it's broken
<seb128> I'll open the bug and give you the number
<seb128> lool: what do you think about bug #208729?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208729 in evince "evince-gtk cannot open PDF files" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208729
<seb128> should libglib2.0-0 recommends shared-mime-info?
<espacious> heh ndiswrapper is useless in 8.4 as it crashes..
<espacious> damn
<espacious> frezes the whole pc
<Ng> seb128: if a machine isn't automounting USB media, where should I be looking to track down what's going on?
<seb128> Ng: that starts being a classic one
<seb128> Ng: did you get a consolekit crasher?
<Ng> seb128: not afaik. I'm almost certain it'll be a config error, or I have some old package installed. it's a machine with a very messy install that's been upgraded for quite a few releases
<seb128> Ng: try to run gnome-mount -v -b -d /dev/device
<Ng> that mounted it
<Ng> (fwiw, it's an 80gb ipod)
<seb128> ok so I don't know
<seb128> hum
<seb128> unmount it
<seb128> run lshal --monitor
<seb128> plug the ipod again
<seb128> and copy the log somewhere
<Ng> http://paste2.org/p/80534
<seb128> Ng: what is the info.capabilities in lshal for it?
<Ng> storage, block, portable_audio_player, access_control
<seb128> Ng: is it listed in the computer place?
<Ng> yeah
<seb128> what action is configure in the nautilus properties?
<Ng> seb128: browse folder
<seb128> for audio players?
<Ng> yeah
<seb128> I've just looked quickly at the code but don't see anything obvious
<Ng> I am testing out some banshee stuff, so I don;t really want it to launch a media player automagically
<seb128> I don't have my ipod there but I'll give it a try tomorrow
<Ng> it works fine on my laptop, fwiw
<Ng> I guess I'll poke around some more
<seb128> weird
<seb128> did you try to change the action to start rhythmbox just to see if that's working?
<Ng> seb128: no, but I did just have a thought that takes us back to the first thing you mentioned - consolekit. the user in question is an autologin
<seb128> that's not the issue there
<seb128> autologin has a session too
<Ng> ah ok, I thought maybe that means they get different permissions
<seb128> and gnome-mount wouldn't work if there was no session
 * Ng nods, fair enough
<Ng> well, I need to get it copying music and get some sleep, but I'll come back to this at some point - my aim is to be able to plug the ipod into the media PC and have it autosync my library, so this will need to be beaten into shape sooner or later ;)
<Ng> thanks for the help
<Ng> lshal --monitor is a nugget of great value :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> I'll give a try to my ipod tomorrow
<Ng> I expect it will work :)
<seb128> I just tried using a mpt device which didn't work but I guess that's a different issue since this one is not listed at all by gvfs or nautilus
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-01
<huats> morning everyone
<huats> plop seb128
<seb128> lut huats
<Keybuk> seb128: a couple of bugs-of-the-day
<Keybuk> telepathy-butterfly doesn't actually pass messages in either direction
<Keybuk> evolution randomly sorts folders (since moving to sqlite, I've seen this)
<seb128> Keybuk: randomly? it uses alphabetic order in a consistent way for me
<Keybuk> seb128: the "default" sort order used to be imap order
<Keybuk> which was arrival
<Keybuk> now if you don't click any header, and use the default, they're basically random
<seb128> ah you mean "randomly sort the message in a folder"
<seb128> not the folders on the server
<Keybuk> right, the messages in a folder
<seb128> I would say that's not a bug
<Keybuk> err?
<Keybuk> it's a change in behaviour
<seb128> the bug is rather than no sorting is selected by default
<Keybuk> then what is this default sort _for_?
<Keybuk> just about every mail client I've ever seen has a useful default sort order
<Keybuk> evo had until last release
<seb128> I agree with you, in fact I didn't notice because all my boxes sorted by date for ages
<Keybuk> sorted by date sorts by the date header though
<Keybuk> which is not the same as arrival time
<Keybuk> if I sort by date, and someone's mail takes a day to arrive, it may appear above the end of the inbox
<Keybuk> sorting by arrival (which was the previous behaviour) means it's always at the end
<seb128_> Keybuk: it seems to be still sorting by arrival for me
<Keybuk> scroll up?
<Keybuk> I wiped my summary db and it still came back in random order
<Keybuk> and checking the imap server, that's in expected order
<Keybuk> seb128: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~scott/wrongsort.png
<seb128_> hum
<huats> Keybuk: thanks for pointing the maintener change :)
<Keybuk> huats: :-) not having a go, it's just a habit we're trying to rid everyone of
<huats> I understand :)
<huats> that is why I thank you (to help me to get the right habits)
<huats> :)
<lool> seb128: I think Recommends is a bit strong
<lool> seb128: I'd rather suggest it and make sure we pull it by matters of meta packages
<seb128> lool: that's basically the case now
<lool> seb128: it is via gio only?
<seb128> lool: yes
<lool> I don't think the symbols deps allow that, but it would be nice to only pull shared-mime-info when the apps use the symbols related to mime types
<lool> But for the general case, it's a bit too heavy to pull shared-mime-info for all glib use cases
<davmor2> Why do I get different startup music on different systems?
<seb128> lool: ok, so you would add recommends on shared-mime-info to every application using gio to do something using mimetype for example
<seb128> davmor2: because you configured it differently?
<lool> seb128: Yes; shared-mime-info itself isn't too small and pulls libxml2 which recommends xml-core which depends sgml-base
<davmor2> seb128: No default install out of the box the all intel machine plays the old version and on my nvidia hw I get a new version which version should play on both installs?
<lool> I'd expect libxml2 to end up on most systems, but less so shared-mime-info
<seb128> lool: bah, I don't like that, having to figure what application use gio and add recommends on the same things all over the places for applications which don't use it but need it through gio looks suboptimal
<seb128> davmor2: no clue about that, ask on #ubuntu-devel to themuso rather
<lool> seb128: it's like gvfs
<seb128> what gvfs recommends is lacking?
<lool> seb128: All applications using gio benefit from gvfs
<seb128> well, benefit, they work without it
<lool> Someone could bug you that http://balh.pdf doesn't work in evince
<seb128> evince doesn't work without shared-mime-info
<seb128> it doesn't open a pdf since it doesn't detect the correct mimetype
<seb128> so it's useless
<lool> Yeah, it's worse with evince, it really needs the mime type check to succeed
<lool> In fact I wonder whether it should try to parse application/octet-stream
<seb128> sudo apt-get install evince should give you something which is working
<seb128> and it doesn't right now
<seb128> I would argue that's rc for debian ;-)
<lool> I agree it needs to be fixed one way or the other, I just disagree with making a lib pull optional data which helps detecting mime type when it's 1% of it's abi
<seb128> that's either that or we need to add recommends on shared-mime-info all over the place for things which don't need it directly
<seb128> and that's what recommends are for, installing extra things which should be there on standard installations
<seb128> people who really need minimal system can turn off recommends install
<seb128> anyway that's somewhat a corner case on ubuntu since shared-mime-info should be installed for almost everybody, I'll not spend too much energy on that
<seb128> I'll add an evince recommends on shared-mime-info in the next upload to close this bug
<lool> Actually, I'd say this could be argued to be an evince bug; it's not only glib related
<lool> it also checks MIME types supported by gdk-pixbufs
<seb128> well, my point is that the gio api to detect mimetypes etc is useless without shared-mime-info
<seb128> so glib is somewhat not totally functional in its standard debian installation
<lool> It's returning a valid mime type, just not the best one
<seb128> I would not call that a mimetype
<lool> seb128: I think evince is actually buggy here
<lool> It should use file name information when the mime type is octet-stream
<seb128> it returns application/octet-stream which you don't need gio to set
<lool> It has code to handle this case
<seb128> right, but still an orthogonal issue imho
<lool>         mime_type = slow ?
<lool>                 get_mime_type_from_data (uri) :
<lool>                 get_mime_type_from_uri (uri);
<seb128> but it seems we will disagree on that
<seb128> for me an api which is supposed to give you a mimetype and always return applications/octet-stream because the data used are not installed is not totally functional
<lool> seb128: glib can tell evince whether the result is certain or not (result_uncertain param); evince chooses not to use it
<lool> It also calls g_content_type_guess() without filename explicitely
<seb128> lool: I don't disagree evince could to a better job but as said that's orthogonal
<lool> seb128: Well it's very close to the gvfs example
<seb128> I would expect the mimetype informations to be available when glib is installed to the gio api can be correctly used out of the box
<seb128> not really, gvfs is like having a sound server, it's rather an environment thing
<seb128> it'll give you extra possibilities
<seb128> I would expect an api which returns a mimetype when you give it a filename to return a correct mimetype though
<seb128> not to return a boggus one just because the mimetypes database is not installed, which is something probably not obvious for users who will run into the issue
<lool> The gio API can be used out of the box; it just wont support any MIME type data unless you install some
<seb128> right but it'll return bogus results
<lool> Not really, it will tell you the results are bogus
<seb128> and yes I consider application/octet-stream bogus when I ask a jpg mimetype
<seb128> well, that will not tell the user why and what he has to do to fix that though
<seb128> I'm not saying shared-mime-info is essential and should be a depends
<seb128> but I think users will expect those informations to be available and that's what recommends are for usually
<lool> seb128: evince could well work without the info
<seb128> yes, not discussing that
<lool> So what other use case in the archive to we have?
<seb128> but as a library client, when writting "python -c "import gio; print gio.content_type_guess('example.pdf')"" I would expect the result to be application/pdf there
<seb128> I'm taking the usecase "I'm a hacker and install libglib2.0-dev to hack on a software and I'm using debian"
<seb128> and I expect the lib to work in full possibility and not in fallback mode because some database I don't know about didn't get installed
<lool> seb128: I see the argument, but we tend to be overzealous with dependencies creating heavy dep trees
<lool> We're talking about a fractional part of the API which is saying that it's not working to its best
<lool> I'd be ok to have it as a Recommends or even Depends in the packages using this API, but I don't think that's possible with symbols right now
<lool> If we add it as a Recommends, everybody pays the price
<seb128> ok, I would tend to think that having things working at their best is what recommends are about
<seb128> well, honestly on a modern box you want shared-mime-info installed, people who have such space constrains that they don't want it should probably not install recommends
<lool> seb128: We should perhaps bring it up with upstream: should we push people into having this API working out of the box?
<seb128> lool: I doubt upstream will recommend having their API not working correctly out of the box and they will probably tell that's a distributor choice
<seb128> anyway that's a detail let's not spend hours on it
<seb128> thanks for your opinion on that
<seb128> I'll open an evince bug upstream and add the recommends there for now
<lool> libglib2.0-0 is quite a central lib nowadays, i'm reluctant to add desktop-ish recommends to it  :-/
<lool> seb128: I just ran germinate, this would effectively pull shared-mime-info into minimal
<lool> shared-mime-info is in desktop, supported-misc-servers
<lool> libglib2.0-0 is in supported, minimal
<lool> seb128: That's quite a promotion, it would be added in virtual chroots and server installs
<seb128> right
<seb128> screw non GNOME users they deserve the bugs ;-)
<seb128> anyway as said before that's a small issue
<lool> seb128: I'm actually fighting /for/ non-GNOME users :)
<lool> seb128: Turns out it might be possible to do it with symbols
<mvo> seb128: bug #276728 looks like its partly a problem with gvfs (the fact that it thinks that there is a autorun part on the CD. what bit of gnome is reposnible for that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276728 in ubuntu "Edubuntu add-on autorun fails to load" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276728
<seb128> mvo: nautilus
<seb128> mvo: src/nautilus-autorun-software.c autorun() I would say
<seb128> mvo: similar to http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=524270?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 524270 in GIO "handle autorun.exe and autorun.inf on media" [Enhancement,New]
<lool> seb128: I tried to add the deps to some functions, but the dependency tree of the funcs is crazy
<lool> Because the way gfile is done, you can request content-type or not, it's just a flag
<lool> So it's not possible to tell whether apps using the symbol are interested in the content-type or not
<seb128> lool: ok, don't bother as said that's a detail and probably not worth the efforts
<lool> And if I only add the dep for low level funcs, I'll have to add special machinery for glib itself which calls the functions, and wont cover all use cases
<lool> So I could add the dep for the low level plumbing, but we'd have to handle it manually for the other cases, so I'd recommend adding it to the apps
<seb128> alright
<lool> But technically, we could add the dep for content_type_guess
<lool> That would be possible
<seb128> that's probably not worth it, you convinced me, applications should allow that nicely
<seb128> everybody there do you think we should use the ubuntu-desktop (restricted) or desktop-bugs (open) bzr to store the list of desktop packages (names, serie for update, usual updater)?
<crevette> hello seb128
<Ng> is there any network monitoring in gvfs? I'm thinking of situations where you have a connection to an sftp server and change your network
<Ng> in hardy it thinks the share is still mounted, it just doesn't work
<Ng> we're using the sftp gvfs stuff really quite a bit now with our least technical users and there's a bunch of corner cases we have to train them to handle, such as that
<Ng> (suggestions for a better way to have secure file sharing over the internet would be most welcome)
<johanbr> Ng: sshfs fuse mounts time out after a few minutes if they're not available. Does gvfs not do that?
<Ng> johanbr: I can't give a definitive answer to that, but my impression is not
<johanbr> Ng: So maybe sshfs would work better for you?
<Ng> johanbr: possibly, I am rather keen to try and keep things within the confines of the GUI though, since this is very specifically for non-technical users
<johanbr> Ng: Put an icon on the desktop that runs a script to mount/unmount the share.
<Ng> johanbr: that would just about do, yeah :)
<Ng> johanbr: actually it would be nice if there was a real file sharing protocol suitable for use over the internets, but there isn't afaics
<Ng> sshfs/sftp seem to have issues when it comes to stuff like locking
<johanbr> If you're looking for something more full-featured, afs works nicely.
<johanbr> Even if it's a bit of a pain to set up.
<davmor2> gvfs does time out it just doesn't close the link on the desktop (i.e. there is still an icon saying it is linked)
<Laney> Who has the power to confirm bugs on GNOME bugzilla? Some special class of triager?
<pedro_> Laney: you need triager powers
 * Laney nods
<pedro_> Laney: moreover the difference between unconfirmed and new isn't that huge in gnome bugzilla
<Laney> pedro_: Do developers tend to ignore unconfirmed bugs? I reported one which has since been confirmed several times over but it's still in the UNCONFIRMED state
<pedro_> no they don't
<Laney> ok
<vuntz> where is seb128 when I need him? :-)
<crevette> vuntz: I have its phone number if you really want to contact him
<crevette> :)
<Nafallo> vuntz: bathing, sort of.
<Nafallo> ehrm. I have no idea in which window he said that...
<mvo> tedg: g-p-m is acting funny on me: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/tmp/g-p-m.png
<mvo> (note the output of acpi below)
<Nafallo> mvo: iz estimate damnit :-P
<mvo> heh :)
<mvo> and a good one too! it even has a "," in it, always a sign of precision :P
<Nafallo> hehe
<tedg> mvo: Have you updated to the latest package, that should have been fixed in the update.
<mvo> tedg: I think I'm at ubuntu2 instead of ubuntu3
 * mvo updates now
<tedg> mvo: See, you're a day behind.  james_w was complaining about that yesterday ;)
<mvo> ha! its just because I'm sick today (and yesterday) - that makes me slow :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-02
<seb128> are the canonical servers not responding or that's a local issue there?
<blueprotein> hello everyone
<blueprotein> anyone hear me?
<seb128> no, that's IRC, it doesn't has sound
<seb128> you can be read though
<seb128> or rather what you type can be read there
<blueprotein> it's the first time to use this
<seb128> usually if you have a question you just ask it, because people tend to be busy and will not randomly chat otherwise
<pitti> seb128: argh, that ekiga 3.00 package is a mess
<pitti> took me 15 minutes to even get the source, it's weird (plus, he broke all the library packages)
<mvo> seb128: when you have a moment, I would like to talk about bug #276878 with you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276878 in rarian "better package relations for the upgrade" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276878
<seb128> pitti: right, ekiga is no fun, where did you get the package? do you do the update or did some contributor worked on it?
<seb128> mvo: I don't have access to launchpad today, can you give details on the channel?
<mvo> seb128: sure, basicly that apt-get dist-upgrade will not replace scrollkeeper with rarian-compat
<mvo> seb128: neither does smart or aptitutde
<pitti> seb128: from the PPA in bug 274085
<lool> Wow, it took 15 mns for
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274085 in ekiga "Please update Ekiga to 3.00" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274085
<lool> Ups
<pitti> seb128: just did a bug followup, the packaging is totally broken; we might actually be better off doing the upgrade ourselves than trying to fix that one, but I'll play with it some more
<seb128> lool: are those the ekiga packages you looked at before?
<seb128> pitti: ok
<seb128> mvo: why not?
<seb128> mvo: and it that an issue?
<lool> We should make sure we DON'T use the upstream debian packaging for ekiga but ours
<seb128> lool: do you know if somebody is working on those updates for debian?
<lool> The packages I tried were from snapshots.ekiga.net
<seb128> mvo: would changing a bunch of packages to depends explicitly on rarian-compat rather than scrollkeeper fix the issue?
<lool> seb128: I think Eugen-revolutionary-calendar-can't-recall-his-name started
<mvo> seb128: everything still depeneds on scrollkeeper so all the tools think its better to keep that. we have various option, is there a reason to keep scrollkeeper at all?
<lool> seb128: He got to the "branching ekiga to experimental" point
<lool> Then disappeared forever after
<seb128> lool: ok, not reliable to get something before intepid
<mvo> seb128: yeah, that would probably help or a pseudo package "documentation-thing" or something. for now I'm curious if there are specific reason that its done the way its done (i.e. if rarian-compat lacks features for example)
<lool> seb128: Not reliable no
<seb128> mvo: not really, out of "scrollkeeper is around for a while and known to be working, rarian-compat is new and not sure it does everything scrollkeeper is doing"
<mvo> ok
<mvo> thanks, I check the options we have and try to come up with a plan
<pitti> seb128: ah, so it really doesn't work with our libpt and libopal
<lool> mvo: We spent some time making sure the deps are unversionned, and rarian-compat provides scrollkeeper; I know some Debian people have it instaleld as a replacment
<lool> the motivation to switch to rarian-compat would be a) speed b) some upstream maintenance
<mvo> lool: the thing is that if scrollkeeper and rarian-compat have the same deps and scrollkeeper is the one installed (and rarian conflicts) than apt will prefer scrollkeeper
<lool> mvo: Perhaps we should have some default-mail-transport-agent-alike real package depending on one or the other instead of this hack though
<mvo> yeah, that was my thinking
<lool> I don't like provides
<mvo> they are messy to use currently :/
<lool> If we ever need a versionned dep we're in trouble
<lool> We dropped all versionned deps because thankfully they were mostly satisfied in modern distros
<lool> And simply because scrollkeeper didn't change much
<pitti> seb128: ah, I debugged the fclose() segfault in consolekit, fixed package uploaded (it's not fixed in 0.3 either, reported upstream)
<seb128> pitti: ah excellent, just curious how did you managed to debug it? did you find a way to trigger the bug?
<pitti> seb128: no, the crash doesn't happen for me
<pitti> seb128: I just stared at the backtrace and the code
 * pitti currently cleans up the consolekit crasher bugs
<pitti> in the end we just have three relevant ones
<seb128> we really lack a freedesktop stack active maintainer for ubuntu
<pitti> one is the double fclose() from above, one is the vt_thread_start() which is most likely fixed with the 0.3 patch backport in intrepid, and another one which I'm currently looking at (some vprint())
<seb128> thanks for taking some time to look at those ;-)
<pitti> no problem
<pitti> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bugs there, that looks much friendlier now
<huats> seb128_: just question: is it 'normal' that we are a bit late in the glom packaging ,
<huats> ?
<seb128_> yes, too many things to package and not enough people working on those
<huats> I mean is is willingly or not / or because nobody did it ?
<huats> ok
<huats> I might give it a shot thus///
<huats> ...
<seb128_> good
<seb128_> that will probably makes upstream happy
<huats> :)
<huats> I'll become the guy who makes  murrayc happy (glom + gnome-lirc-properties)
<huats> :)
<seb128_> huats: yeah ;-)
<pedro_> tedg: are you tracking bug 252795 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252795 in fedora "pressing the "Power" button shows a logout dialog" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252795
<tedg> pedro_: Watching yes, I was hoping since Richard got assigned it for Fedora we'd see a fix. :)
<tedg> Though, it's getting later and later...
<pedro_> tedg: yes it seems that nothing is going on there
<pedro_> tedg: there's a patch at the upstream bug though
<tedg> pedro_: From that last comment, I'd say that this is a gnome-session bug.  When someone uses a parameter called "shutdown" as "TRUE" it seems that the machine should shutdown, not log out.
<pedro_> tedg: ok, may you comment on the report then? would be nice to have it fixed before the final release
<tedg> Of course, now looking at the gnome client header file it says: "Setting shutdown to TRUE will initiate a logout"
<pedro_> great, thanks you :-)
<tedg> seb128_: What's the chance of use rolling back gnome-session?  We're stuck with the new one now, right?
<seb128_> tedg: we didn't discuss this option, but that would patch gnome-panel and the other new api client backward
<seb128_> to be back in the same situation next cycle
<seb128_> I would rather like to move toward fixing than workarounding this way
<tedg> Yeah, I wasn't suggesting that as much wondering if it was worth porting GPM to the new API.
<seb128_> ok
<seb128_> I've to run, bbl
<espacious> are there some problems with 8.10 beta?
<espacious> md5 is ok but after burning cd check outputs an error
<espacious> checked the cd and also tryed to burn on another machine
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-03
<espacious> im installing gos on an old lappy whick filesystem should i select?
<espacious> what a hell happened to ndiswrapper i was using TEW424 usb adapter for wireless
<espacious> but since i upgraded/renstalled to new version my pc freezes when try to connect
<espacious> to my ruter
<espacious> i need to hard reboot
<espacious> i fonund out 128bit WEP works ok but not WPA.
<espacious> somebody?
<espacious> which ndiswrapper was in 7.10
<Hobbsee> espacious: gutsy?  ndiswrapper | 1.43-1ubuntu2 |         gutsy | source
<espacious> ?
<Hobbsee> espacious: that's your answer?
<espacious> hmm.
<espacious> u asid 1.43 was the version?
<espacious> im asking i have no answers.
<Hobbsee> I did.  I gave you the answer.
<espacious> yes i see. thanks
<espacious> i found out
<espacious> i hope it helps
<espacious> as my pc freezes when i connect to wirless
<Hobbsee> oh, and support in #ubuntu please.
<Hobbsee> Please see the /topic
<espacious> ok.
<davmor2> Has anyone tried to burn a video project in brasero?
<asac> seb128: do you know whether gnome mailing lists have a general issue? my mails take ~12h to get through there
<asac> and so do the responses afaict
<seb128> asac: other people were complaining yesterday that @gnome.org email had some latency but dunno why
<asac> seb128: ok. isnt that hosted by us?
<seb128> asac: I don't think so, we host the svn I think which works fine, I think the mail server are at redhat, not sure thouh
<davmor2> guys I'm still having issues with this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/253367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253367 in compiz "Intrepid: Ubuntu screen saver kicks in then switches off again" [Undecided,New]
<asac> seb128: ok thanks
 * asac back to holiday
<seb128> asac: enjoy ;-)
<crevette> seb128, there is an huge backlog of mails I think
<crevette> there was 33k this morning, and now it is 24k
<seb128> crevette: if there is a backlog that's due to something not keeping up with incoming messages usually
<crevette> I'm just transfering info for the topic of #gnome-hackers
<asac> crevette: thanks. so they have either a spam flood or other issues ;)
<Ng> evolution is supposed to get authentication details for things like calendars from gnome-keyring, right?
<Ng> I just configured my google calendar in it (in intrepid) it never asks me for a password. run from a terminal with debug output it says it was unable to load the calendar because authentication is required
<Ng> bleh, nuked gconf:/apps/evolution and ~/.evolution and set it up from scratch and it's working
<Keybuk> did you use the Google backend or WebCal?
 * Laney stabs Intrepid's gnome-terminal
 * cody-somerville stabs Laney by mistake.
<tedg> cody-somerville: Did you get a chance to run that GPM and make sure the power button works on Xubuntu?
<tedg> I don't want to push it if it breaks XSMP.
<cody-somerville> tedg, I didn't check back to see if it had built
<cody-somerville> tedg, whats the bug # with the test case?
<tedg> cody-somerville: LP: #252795
<tedg> bug 252795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252795 in fedora "pressing the "Power" button shows a logout dialog" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252795
 * tedg wonders why the changelog and IRC syntax are different...
<tedg> cody-somerville: The test case is to set it to "Ask Me" when the power button is pressed, and press it :)
<cody-somerville> tedg, I'll test this if you do me a favour
<cody-somerville> tedg, Can you modify the desktop file for g-p-m to show in Xfce4 as well as gnome?
<tedg> cody-somerville: It's set to show in "XFCE" -- does it need to be different?
<cody-somerville> hmm... let me investigate.
<tedg> cody-somerville: Wait, the gnome-power-preferences.desktop
<tedg> that one isn't XFCE
<cody-somerville> ah :)
<tedg> cody-somerville: So they all should be "OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE;"  correct?
<cody-somerville> Please.
<tedg> cody-somerville: ~ppa3 when it builds should have the new desktop files.
<cody-somerville> tedg, I'm going to test it now
<tedg> cody-somerville: \o/
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<DGMurdockIII> is this where i would ask about getting a networkcard to be detected bu ubunto
<DGMurdockIII> network card
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-04
<dashua> !seen Amaranth
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Kajover> hey.. short question.. will the new dusttheme come with ubuntu 8.10 (or is it already in use in the current beta). And where can I get this wallpaper? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=dust-0917-screenshot.jpg
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-28
<TheMuso> /c/c
<TheMuso> pitti: Test/demo plan added for gnome-speech replacement. Please let me know if this needs to be fleshed out more.
<Amaranth> mac_v: someone fixed my bluetooth icon for me on the forums, they made it into a gray bluetooth symbol with no circle or anything around it
<Amaranth> just the symbol
<Omen20> hi, could someone help me understand /dev better? I was wondering how u know which is what drive
<Omen20> I see sda and sda1 and so forth and im not sure which is my 160GB SATA drive
<mac_v> Amaranth: do you have the link...? i change the icons to the monochrome one ,but the menu is picking it up
<Amaranth> mac_v: oh, he just modified my screenshot
<mac_v> ;p
<Amaranth> mac_v: yeah, the bluetooth applet uses the same icons everything
<Amaranth> err, everywhere
<Amaranth> but I think this icon will still work in the menu too if it is done like the screenshot
<mac_v> yeah , so i just made a *black*tooth icon ;)
<Amaranth> It's just the bluetooth symbol but gray
<Amaranth> right, like that
<Amaranth> no background, etc, just the symbol
<mac_v> damn i had a monochrome icon but its not usable ... we are using gnome-bluetooth , right?
<Amaranth> right
<Amaranth> mac_v: I think the hicolor pack I sent you contained my lame version on the icon
<Amaranth> I just loaded all the sizes up in gimp and desaturated :P
<mac_v> right now  , that is what is possible ;) ... i desaturated the icon
<mac_v> could it be patched? ;) bluetooth is the only *system* app which is for now causing a problem :/
<Amaranth> mac_v: you could probably patch gnome-bluetooth to use a different icon, sure
<Amaranth> mac_v: iirc with the way the icon naming rules work if you named it gnome-bluetooth-panel it would fall back to gnome-bluetooth automatically in themes that didn't provide the new icon
<mac_v> an better label would be "bluetooth-active" and using the icon from the status folder,
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<mac_v> ;p
<mac_v> Amaranth: who is the manitainer of gnome-bluetooth?
<Amaranth> mac_v: ebassi, iirc
<Omen20> hi, is anyone running a SSD on their system?
<mac_v> thanks
<hyperair> does anyone know if sreadahead has been fixed yet?
<Amaranth> mac_v: Does the battery icon gain color when it drops to a critical level?
 * Amaranth checks icons
<mac_v> it is supposed to
<mac_v> Amaranth: does it not change?
<Amaranth> I don't know, I was just being lazy and asked instead of looking :P
<mac_v> ;p
<mac_v> only for the 20% it is red
<Amaranth> I see
<pitti> Good morning
<al-maisan> Good morning pitti
<pitti> mac_v: hi
<Amaranth> morning
<pitti> TheMuso: test/demo plan> thank you!
<pitti> hey al-maisan
<mac_v> pitti: : morning
 * pitti proudly wears the blue Taekwondo belt now \o/
<al-maisan> pitti: oh wow, congratulations :)
 * mac_v will now be a bit careful with pitti ;)
<rugby471> pitti: how was the grading?
<pitti> al-maisan: thanks!
<pitti> rugby471: most of it went pretty well, I practiced a lot before; I just was a bit scared about the board breaking test, since I never did that before
<pitti> but it went through at first try
<rugby471> pitti: hehe congrats
<pitti> so, 7 student grades done, 3 to go :)
 * Amaranth remembers to not make pitti mad
<pitti> lol
<didrocks> it will be easier for pitti to make his opinion "stronger" at next sprint :)
<Amaranth> He'll start swearing in german at me and the next thing I know I'll be looking up at the sky :P
 * pitti still rubs his sore legs and neck
<pitti> 7 hours training isn't exactly what I'm used to :)
<didrocks> hum, I imagine :/
 * Amaranth wants to know how much of mvo's mail over the weekend was from me doing triage :)
<didrocks> Amaranth: and how many survive spamming process too ;)
<Amaranth> compiz bug count broke the 400 and 350 levels in the same day
<Amaranth> then I went and moved all still relevant bugs from the other compiz-related packages to compiz so they're easier to keep track over so it went back up to 367 or so
<Amaranth> should get back down below 350 by release though
<Amaranth> mvo: sorry about the mail spam :P
<mvo> hey Amaranth - the compiz mailing list spam mails?
<Amaranth> mvo: no, the large number of mails from launchpad for bug changes :P
<mvo> Amaranth: oh, heh :) I have no dared to open my bugmail folder this morning yet ;)
<mvo> did you do another huge triage round on the weekend?
<Amaranth> mvo: Yeah, passed 400 and 350 the same day
<mvo> woah!
 * mvo hugs Amaranth
<Amaranth> back up above 350 though because I also went through all the plugin pack and such bugs and moved still relevant ones to compiz
<Amaranth> people were filing bugs about scale to compiz-fusion-bcop :/
<mac_v> hi mvo  , the search icon not being displayed > Bug #437431 , check out comment 5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437431 in software-store "find/clear icons in searchentry do not display with Humanity icon theme " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437431
<mvo> mac_v: thanks, I check it out
<pitti> bonjour vuntz
<asac> hi
<asac> hmm. seems we need to demote ephy-extensions or promote ephy-webkit
<seb128> good morning there
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti!
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> did you have a good weekend?
<pitti> seb128: indeed I had; Taekwondo camp on Saturday, and belt examinations; I have the blue belt now :)
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> congrats ;-)
<pitti> merci
<asac> hi seb128
<asac> 09:44 < asac> hmm. seems we need to demote ephy-extensions or promote ephy-webkit
<asac> what do you think?
<seb128> demote
<seb128> and "why"?
<seb128> I've epiphany-webkit installed without those
<asac> seb128: ephy-etensions is dep wait
<didrocks> hey seb128, asac
<seb128> lut didrocks
<asac> hi didrocks
<seb128> asac, on what?
<asac> seb128: on epiphany-webkit-dev
<asac> seb128: e.g. extensions is in main
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-extensions/2.27.92-0ubuntu1
<seb128> ok, makes sense, I don't care either way
<seb128> demote epiphany-webkit that will make easier to work on it
<asac> need a bug or can just demote?
<seb128> and -e-e
<seb128> ask pitti
<seb128> I'm not going to touch anything during the freeze
<asac> ephy-webkit is universe ... just -extensions is main
<asac> k
<seb128> I don't want to break DVD builds
<asac> pitti: ^^
<asac> not sure if that might have any impact
<asac> hmm something removed my emacs :/
<seb128> did you see that debian did the transition too now?
<seb128> but they did it differently
<seb128> brb, getting coffee
<chrisccoulson> good morning everybody
<asac> sure. they did the reshuffeling
<asac> makes mroe sense, but doing that downstream would have been even more risky
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: fine, thanks, but a too short week-end ;) and you?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good thanks. i agree, the weekend was too short ;)
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti!
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> did you have a good weekend?
<seb128> yes, too short
<seb128> and I've noticed I had 336 bug emails since saturday
<seb128> shrug
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, i know that feeling (about the weekend being too short) ;)
<seb128> I will spend another monday morning reading those
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that doesn't sound fun!
<chrisccoulson> i don't get quite that many ;)
<pitti> kwwii: what's the current state of gdm artwork?
<mvo> seb128: good morning - do you have any idea about #437354 - might this be a side effect of the special handling in gnome-menus
<seb128> hey mvo
<seb128> looking
<seb128> mvo, did he upgrade gnome-menus too?
<seb128> if he did maybe the menu update didn't get triggered, would be worth trying a session restart
<asac> bug 437354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437354 in software-center "Installation does not remove software-store menu item" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437354
<asac> hmm
<asac> whats the idea?
<mvo> seb128: I will ask, I was just puzzled because in the screenshot both store and center are displayed in the top level
<asac> yesterday i couldnt find the software-store ... then found it in system
<asac> thats not the right place?
<mvo> seb128: and that should only happen when the menu has a include-line for software-center, no?
<seb128> mvo, he could have user edited the menu and have a .local copy with software-store
<mvo> asac: the idea is that the name store vanishes entirely
<seb128> asac, there is no software-store, it has been renamed
<asac> back to -center?
<mvo> seb128: oh, that makes sense, I will ask - that is stored in .local/share/applications ?
<seb128> back?
<mvo> it was app-center -> software-store -> software-center
<asac> i thought it was called -center at some point
<mvo> so lets see what it will become next ;)
<asac> right ;)
<seb128> mvo, rather .config/menus
<asac> i am happy its not store
<mvo> dholbach had this idea of "brown carpet"
<asac> now we have to get rid of departments ;)
<mvo> ++
<asac> so for me its also still called software store in menu
<asac> currently upgrading, but there is no upgrade for software-store
<asac> sorry. scratch that
<seb128> asac, it has been renamed, do you have a software-center?
<asac> all fine
<mvo> hm, -meta upload missing?
<asac> i am getting the update now
<\sh> hmmm...why is empathy just gone from the indicator applet since last week after some updates in karmic?
<\sh> hmm...totally gone from the system it seems
<pitti> hm, works here
<seb128> here too
<\sh> it's just disappeared last week I wonder why...
<\sh> checking dpkg log or whatever give me this info
<seb128> hate hate firefox
<seb128> greasemonkey doesn't work again
<seb128> and the restart button doesn't restart it
<Amaranth> seb128: want my modified scripts for chromium? :)
<seb128> and it fails to uninstall the installed greasemonkey
<seb128> asac, could you help? I've some 360 emails from the weekend to triage and I can't do that without greasemonkey or it will take the day
<kwwii> pitti: the artwork is done
<kwwii> pitti: I am workong on some bug fixes and tweaks for the human theme, that's about it
<kwwii> pitti: and I should be done with later today after my sons surgery
<pitti> I'd like to integrate it RSN, it gets really late for beta; IIRC David/Cody were working on them?
<pitti> kwwii: son> uh, good luck! *crossing fingers*
<kwwii> pitti: dbarth said he was working on it...he should know more
<kwwii> pitti: thanks :)
<seb128> asac, don't bother I solved it now
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - would you mind taking a look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/gnome-python-extras/with-gda-module before I push it to ubuntu-desktop (if you get the chance)?
<asac> seb128: the epiphany-extensions works
<asac> its just not built;)
<chrisccoulson> (i need to rebase it again on the latest version, as I see there was an upload just now)
<seb128> will do but not this morning it's not even 11am and I feel under pressure already
<seb128> zillion emails, bugs, pings, etc
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks, now worries:)
<chrisccoulson> s/now/no
<seb128> thanks for the work on it ;-)
<vuntz> pitti: guten tag
<seb128> hey vuntz
<seb128> it has been a while, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> has anyone noticed that their screensaver never activates when idle now?
<chrisccoulson> (or is that just me?)
<seb128> I don't use screensaver on idle there
<seb128> so I didn't notice
<seb128> I often idle on TV but let IRC on screen to see pings etc
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'll have to look at it a bit more when i get home
<vuntz> seb128: yeah, was away in the wild
<andreasn> wild france?
<seb128> pitti, I've uploaded a new xdg-user-dirs with the Download to Downloads rename from upstream + updated translations from it which we didn't have with the distro change
<andreasn> mpt, I never got a reply if you knew someone who could hack up the -symbolic thing
<mpt> andreasn, sorry, I didn't see you ask that
<mpt> andreasn, I don't know.
<andreasn> I think I wrote it in a e-mail as a response to your e-mail
<andreasn> or, hm, did you get that? I recall having some smtp-issues while I tried to send that
 * seb128 hates apport-collect
<mvo> glatzor: hey! I want to attack bug #422585 now - unless you are currently looking into it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422585 in aptdaemon "aptd crashed with LookupError in remove_from_connection()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422585
<seb128> or maybe launchpad
<seb128> but having 26 bug emails and new comments on a bug by apport-collect run is ridiculous
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, it's pretty bad when that happens. it should just roll them all in to one mail
<mvo> glatzor: I will put the fixes into my mvo branch for now
<slomo> seb128: any gstreamer related problems already? :)
<seb128> hey slomo, no, no bug report following the change apparently ;-)
<slomo> seb128: interesting :)
<slomo> seb128: maybe nobody tests the beta? :P
<seb128> slomo, oh, people will test beta this week for sure ;-)
<slomo> seb128: ok, thanks anyway :) good to hear that i didn't introduce too obvious regressions :) did you see that patches in the bugreport? they're not really important, only take them if you're bored (or if one of the issues happens... very unlikely)
<seb128> slomo, that will probably wait for after beta now
<slomo> seb128: ok :)
<mpt> andreasn, just found your message
<asac> seb128: would it make sense to do a SRU for bug 262723 at some point? where the changes packaging related? or was it related to upstream fixes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262723 in human-icon-theme "Gnome and Human icon themes do not contain icon caches" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262723
<seb128> asac, I think the change is that we have a trigger to update icon caches now
<seb128> not sure
<seb128> but that's a change in packaging tools iirc
<seb128> not trivial for a backport
<asac> ok
<seb128> pitti, I've been trying to debug the indicator session crash with ted until 3am some days ago
<seb128> it's an assert on dbus init
<seb128> ted said he doesn't get how it can break there
<seb128> and apport refuses to report the bug
<pitti> uh
<seb128> assertion without message
<pitti> bug 436181 has all of it, thoug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436181 in indicator-applet "Indicator-applet-session crashed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436181
<seb128> pitti, "it" being?
<seb128> the crash is on "    if (!org_freedesktop_DBus_request_name(bus_proxy, INDICATOR_USERS_DBUS_NAME, 0, &nameret, &error)) {" IIRC
<pitti> stack trace, etc.
<seb128> or rather that's the call failing
<pitti> wrt. the "apport doesn't report" part
<c_korn> seb128: hello. did my stacktrace help somehow ? I do not know if it is releated to this bug because before apport failed to get a stacktrace. I wondered why suddenly there was a stacktrace.
<seb128> pitti, it's not an apport crash bug
<pitti> seb128: I know, but we have all the info that apport would collect there
<seb128> pitti, right
<pitti> seb128: is it started late enough for the session d-bus to run already?
<mpt> mvo, hi :-)
<seb128> c_korn, out of the fact that you spammed me with 26 emails from the apport-collect which is really annoying, let me look
<mpt> mvo, have you requested that all the software-store bug reports be moved over?
<seb128> pitti, not sure, but ted said that should not be an issue
<pitti> davidbarth: bonjour! can you please give me a heads-up about the gdm artwork status?
<c_korn> seb128: yes, sorry about that. I thought multiple changes are collected in one mail. but it is not so with attachments. will upload a tarball next time. sorry :/
<seb128> pitti,
<seb128> "	if (proxy == NULL) {
<seb128> 		/* If we don't have DBus, let's stay in the idle loop */
<seb128> 		return TRUE;
<seb128> 	}
<seb128> 	if (!org_freedesktop_DBus_start_service_by_name (proxy, INDICATOR_SESSION_DBUS_NAME, 0, &returnval, &error)) {
<seb128> 		g_error("Unable to send message to DBus to start service: %s", error != NULL ? error->message : "(NULL error)" );"
<seb128>  
<seb128> pitti, that's the code
<seb128> pitti, it has thise "if we don't have dbus stay in idle"
<seb128> and its this gerror
<pitti> curious, why does software need to call this in the first place? isn't this already done automatically with a .service file?
<seb128> I don't know enough about dbus to reply to that
<pitti> ok
<seb128> let's wait for ted and discuss with him
<seb128> pitti, btw can you accept my gtk+ and xdg-user-dirs uploads?
<pitti> the latter already done
<pitti> will do gtk+ in a minute
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> pitti, about the indicator-session one it's annoying for beta since it freezes gnome-panel for a while during the apport run and you can't use anything during this time
<seb128> you also get the "applet crashed, do you want to reload"
<pitti> right
<pitti> if we can fix it for beta, would be great
<pitti> but it's not a blocker, so I milestoned it for final for now
<mvo> mpt: not yet, I asked only for rename
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks
<mvo> glatzor: I pushed a lp:~mvo/aptdaemon/allow-unauthenticated banch - could you please have a look and merge to trunk if you like it?
<asac> seb128: some themes seem to have icon caches in hardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276601/
<seb128> asac, indeed but "gnome" is not a theme, it's a dir where whatever application can install icons
<seb128> asac, ie you can't rely on the icon cache to be uptodate without updating all the packages installing icons there
<seb128> asac, ie you can't rely on the icon cache to be uptodate without updating all the packages installing icons there
<seb128> ie, if gnome-icon-theme was updating the cache any software installing an icon there after that would be broken if it doesn't update the cache
<asac> true
<seb128> that's not the case for self contained themes
<asac> thx for clarifying
<asac> yeah
<seb128> human-icon-theme could probably be fixed though
<mpt> mvo, ok, I'll "ask" another "question" for it
<glatzor> mvo, hello. sorry I am currently moving.
<glatzor> mvo, so I cannot review and merge it this week
<glatzor> mvo, I am now shutting down my old internet connection
<mvo> glatzor: ok, no problem - do you mind if I put it in for beta as distro patches?
<mvo> glatzor: *wehh* bye glatzor!
<glatzor> mvo, this is absoulte ok
<mvo> cool, thanks
<glatzor> mvo, could you also merge the recent uploads into the ubuntu-karmic branch?
<glatzor> mvo, this way I could help on the packaging better
<glatzor> mvo, so see you in some days!
<seb128> urg
<seb128> james_w, did you grant the ffe on bug #437059 or just synced in middle of the discussion?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437059 in gnome-colors "Sync gnome-colors 5.5-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main). " [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437059
<mvo> glatzor: sure
<mvo> glatzor: see you
<james_w> urgh, sorry, mis-synced that
<seb128> james_w, that's ok, keep it, it looks ok
<seb128> james_w, I just acked the request
<james_w> thanks
<seb128> james_w, I opened the bug to do that when I noticed it was closed ;-)
<mvo> glatzor: hm, the branch (ubuntu-karmic) should be in sync
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the g-p-e change, debian only added a python-gda binary, any need to split this one in ubuntu?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, otherwise looks ok from a quick glance
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - did debian do this change already?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, this weekend apparently
<chrisccoulson> ah, i must have missed that one then
<chrisccoulson> i can merge the changes from debian instead
<chrisccoulson> i thought debian would have done the split, seeing as they're trying to get rid of the python-gnome2-extras binary anyway
<chrisccoulson> and pygda has its own pkg-config file, which makes it easy to split
<seb128> chrisccoulson, they did split it but only with python-gda, anyway copying what they did would be nice, thanks
<lool> mvo: Got my mail on software-center?
<mvo> lool: yes, sorry that I have no acted on it yet
<lool> mvo: Oh no it's fine
<lool> mvo: Just checking it didn't get lost
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> hey rickspencer3, good morning
<seb128> hey tedg
<tedg> Good morning seb128!
<rickspencer3> hi guys
<rickspencer3> using empathy on my netbook, it's acting just a tad wonky
<seb128> rickspencer3, tedg: did you guys have a good weekend?
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3, morning tedg
<tedg> kenvandine: Do you know why Empathy puts that black line in the notification area?
<kenvandine> ?
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks, hi kenvandine, tedg
<tedg> seb128: Yes, mostly got silly stuff done, but it's done! :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine: it imported my pidgin accounts, was a bit confusing, and then crashed :(
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> seems ok now
 * kenvandine did too much work around the house
<tedg> didrocks: Good mornign!
<seb128> tedg, speaking about silly stuff the bug we debugged until late the other day has been marked karmic blocker
<seb128> tedg, seems to happen on liveCD at every boot
<kenvandine> ewww
<seb128> the one about the session indicator crashing on dbus assertion
<Zdra> tedg, I aslo noticed that black line in notification area
<Zdra> it is because of kenvandine indicator patch probably, I don't have that issue with upstream empathy
<kenvandine> Zdra, i bet it is related to how we don't show the icon
<tedg> seb128: :(  Okay.
<kenvandine> tedg, please file a bug :)
<kenvandine> should be an easy fix
<tedg> Zdra: I'm guessing it's because the icons is being hidden and not the status area container?
<seb128> kenvandine, there is some bugs about that already I think
<kenvandine> seb128, about the line? i haven't seen one
<seb128> tedg, pitti was wondering why you don't rely on the .service to dbus active things too
<Zdra> I noticed that the fast user switch applet's presence icon gets confused sometimes with hidden state
<Zdra> but at least now it shows presence and not always offline :D
<pitti> hey tedg
<kenvandine> Zdra, indeed :)
<tedg> seb128: I am using the service file, I'm just requesting that it start.  We need it to send us signals of changes.
<seb128> kenvandine, bug #434316 for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434316 in update-notifier "Useless black bar in notification area visible" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434316
<tedg> Zdra: Well, we're justing using libempathy, so if it's wrong you should blame those Empathy guys ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm
<dobey> pitti: care to look at the branch in bug #434884 ? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434884 in ubuntuone-client "UIF exception: ubuntuone-client preferences" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434884
<seb128> kenvandine, not sure if that's a gtk issue or update-notifier has the same issue or if it's wrongly assigned
<pitti> tedg: hm, I didn't see that function call being used elsewhere; out of interest, why is it necessary?
<pitti> dobey: heh, next one in my mail box incidentally :)
<chrisccoulson> i assigned bug 434316 to update-notifier because i see the black bar when i log in sometimes, and before i open empathy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434316 in update-notifier "Useless black bar in notification area visible" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434316
<dobey> pitti: yay :)
<Zdra> tedg, ah... I though it was using MC5 directly :p
<tedg> pitti: It starts the process.  I guess we could just call a function on it, but at least from what I've read that seems to be the way you're supposed to start a process.
<pitti> dobey: oh, why can't you land changes in trunk?
<tedg> Zdra: Tried that, gave up and used libempathy. :)
<dobey> pitti: we don't have separate stable branches yet
<Zdra> tedg, is that python code?
<Zdra> tedg, or C api?
<dobey> pitti: so if it lands in trunk, it's going to end up in karmic
<tedg> Zdra: C
<pitti> tedg: seems I didn't stumble over this documentation then; in my own projects I just call the actual d-bus methods and let d-bus worry about activation
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i've seen that fail on the first call before
<pitti> dobey: so, what does the branch change?
<tedg> pitti: Hmm, interesting.  I wonder if that function is buggy, and no one uses it, so no one has noticed before :-/
<chrisccoulson> eg, currently users-admin sometimes fails the first time you open it, even though system-tools-backends gets activated
<chrisccoulson> and then it works the second time you run it
<chrisccoulson> and i've seen it with other stuff i've worked on as well
<kenvandine> seb128, ok i am pretty sure that is empathy causing it not update-notifier
<kenvandine> it happens when you get an incoming message
<pitti> tedg, chrisccoulson: interesting; so this rather sounds like a proper d-bus bug then
<kenvandine> just starting empathy doesn't put the line up there
 * kenvandine is going to be in that part of the patch today and will look
<dobey> pitti: a lot. splits the prefs UI into a separate program in $bindir, adds another launcher for System->Preferences to only launch the prefs UI, and opens the prefs UI if the client is already running and you run it again. and it adds the necessary little bit of dbus methods so that the prefs UI can signal the applet for changes
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think that was also the underlying issue in bug 376145 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376145 in gvfs "gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in gdu_pool_get_presentables()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376145
<pitti> dobey: does it drop the Apps -> Internet -> Ubuntu One menu entry?
<dobey> no
<pitti> chrisccoulson: likely
<tedg> seb128: kenvandine: pitti: So what's the criteria for stuff between beta freeze and beta release?  Crashers only, right?  I've got a fix for the messaging menu icons, it's pretty trivial, but I'm guessing it'll have to wait.
<pitti> dobey: but that one doesn't do anything..
<dobey> yes it does. it starts the applet, and takes you through the whole initial process of signing up/etc...
<dobey> one minute
<pitti> tedg: not "crashers only", but only changes which have a very low regression potential
<pitti> dobey: I don't see a reason why this and prefs can't be covered with one menu entry
<pitti> otherwise one of them is always useless
<pitti> if you didn't activate U1, then the Apps->Internet one doesn't make sense
<pitti> and if you did, it starts automatically and it doesn't make sense either
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah i said the same thing... it belongs in prefs and the one in the internet menu is useless :)
<tedg> pitti: I of course think it's perfect :)  Here is the change  http://ur1.ca/cjpq  If you guys want it all make a release as it's in the auto* stuff.
<pitti> tedg: that looks like a build-time only change?
<pitti> tedg: oh, apparenlty not
<pitti> tedg: yes, it looks fine to me
<tedg> pitti: It installs the icons in the right place.
<pitti> tedg: indeed, this was a regression
<pitti> you don't see new messages coming in at all any more now
<pitti> tedg: thanks for fixing
<tedg> pitti: Yeah, at least for me I didn't notice until the humanity icon theme change -- I imagine a bunch of others were in the same situation :)
<seb128> mvo, how busy are you? would want to look at the vte stable update which fixes reset crashing g-t and some other issues too?
<Amaranth> mvo: so far a new git snapshot of compiz plus fixes in bzr will fix 11 bugs, might hit 20 before we can make another upload :)
<seb128> mvo, I'm always reluctant to touch vte in case it would break some of your packaging tools magic ;-)
<mvo> seb128: its already broken :( there is a bug in gdebi that looks a lot like a vte problem to me
<seb128> mvo, want to look at the update in case it fixes it ? ;-)
<seb128> mvo, http://download.gnome.org/sources/vte/0.22/vte-0.22.1.tar.gz
<seb128> mvo, it's probably trivial packaging wise, ie dch and build
<dobey> sigh
<mvo> seb128: ok, I have a look
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<dobey> pitti, kenvandine: there's no other way to do the initial set up right now, and removing the internet entry is a LOT more infrastructure work
<pitti> dobey: but you are just adding a new prefs entry? this would certainly also configure whether or not to run it (now|on startup)?
<dobey> it doesn't configure when it gets run
<kenvandine> pitti, that is the infrastructure changes dobey was talking about
<dobey> kenvandine: no, the infrastructure changes are we have a web site with instructions that tell people to go to Applications->Internet->Ubuntu One, also
<pitti> but ubuntuone-client-applet.desktop does nothing else than starting the applet
<pitti> which can certainly be done by the prefs .desktop or prefs application as well?
<dobey> it doesn't make sense for the prefs app to start the applet
<kenvandine> dobey, website can be changed..
<pitti> and even worse
<kenvandine> dobey, why?
<pitti> the menu entry in apps starts more instances of ubuntuone-client-applet
<dobey> kenvandine: yes, but it's not just landing a branch and we're done and everything is happy, it's a lot of work
<dobey> pitti: no it doesn't
 * kenvandine still doesn't think u1 is an application you run... it is a service your desktop uses
<pitti> it doesn't make sense to have more than one, and there's no visual feedback
<dobey> pitti: it's uniquified via dbus
<pitti> martin    1880  0.2  1.5 278928 31332 ?        Sl   10:40   0:47 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet
<dobey> and yes there's currently no visual feedback (which this obviously changes)
<pitti> martin   20406 28.0  0.9 182152 18564 ?        R    15:58   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet
<pitti> ah, it seems to go away after a bit
<dobey> well yes, it starts and pokes dbus and then exits
<dobey> and prints out "Already running"
<dobey> (on stdout)
<pitti> so, as long as its unconfigured it shouldn't start
<pitti> and if you configure/enable it, it should just start with the session
<pitti> I still fail to see when users ever need to run that apps->internet thing
<dobey> phone...
<pitti> dobey: (for the record, the other chagnes in that branch are approved, see bug update)
<dobey> pitti: running the applet from apps internet is how the user goes through the whole process of signing up for ubuntu one and associating the computer with their account
<pitti> dobey: so, for beta this is something we can live with and document, but isn't there any way the startup cuold be done by the prefs applet by final?
<pitti> it'd be a shame to spoil the U1 experience by weird UI bugs like this
<dobey> going to preferences to start an app doesn't make sense to me
<pitti> it's not an app...
<pitti> it's a service like tracker or gnome-settings-daemon
<dobey> then why is gwibber in Applications->Internet?
<pitti> it has an app window and interaction, much like empathy?
<pitti> (Disclaimer: I don't use/know gwibber, but I saw a screenshot)
<dobey> but it gets started at log-in after i set it up, and the main window is mostly hidden
<pitti> dobey: if U1 would pop up a main window like emphaty or gwibber when you select apps->internet->U1, that would make sense
<dobey> as i understand it, the majority of interaction with it for karmic is to be through the messaging indicator no?
<pitti> no, you need the actual app windows
<dobey> pitti: it does
<pitti> you can't read/write messages through the indicator
<pitti> dobey: no, it doesn't
<pitti> not always, anyway
<pitti> if I select it here, it just does nothing
<dobey> pitti: yes it does. the first time, it opens firefox, and in this branch, it opens the prefs.
<kenvandine> dobey, that would have been true if DX was able to finish the session integration stuff
<dobey> kenvandine: oh ok.
<kenvandine> dobey, but for now you can't do much with it without a real client
<kenvandine> but u1 is really a service, not an app
<dobey> we don't have time to completely redesign the UI for karmic
<pitti> we don't need to
<pitti> we just need to change the prefs applet to start the service for you once, after you configured it?
<dobey> you're confusing preferences with setup. they aren't the same thing
<pitti> I know
<pitti> but if it's not running, it'd show the thing that now appears in apps->internet
<dobey> what would?
<pitti> and if it's running, it would show the prefs instead
<dobey> now you're confusing me
<pitti> what> system -> prefs -> u1
<dobey> why should opening a preferences dialog start a browser?
 * pitti gives up
<dobey> wouldn't that seem a bit off?
<pitti> why should the other menu entry do?
<dobey> if you opened a prefs dialog, and then all of a sudden a firefox window opened up ?
<pitti> why have two menu entries if one will always be useless and confusing?
<dobey> it's not useless and confusing
<pitti> a non-working menu entry makes sense to you?
<dobey> it's not non-working
<kenvandine> dobey, why doesn't gwibber need to open a browser window to auth facebook?
<kenvandine> same thing
<pitti> it doesn't do anything for everyone who set up U1 before
<pitti> but well, I already said that like 10 times
<kenvandine> s/doesn't/does
<dobey> pitti: YES IT DOES
<kenvandine> the menu under internet is completely useless after the initial setup
<Amaranth> kenvandine: Doesn't it just show it in the embedded webkit?
<dobey> pitti: read the code in the branch linked on that bug!
<kenvandine> Amaranth, well yes it does
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> but it opens a window and does something
<kenvandine> same ting
<kenvandine> thing
<kenvandine> in fact, u1 could open an embedded webkit window to do the auth
<dobey> nevermind
<kenvandine> but that could be the first thing you do in the preferences dialog
<dobey> kenvandine: feel free to write the patch in the next 30 minutes then
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i am not saying that is important :)
<kenvandine> but it would be nice to be able to axe the launcher under internet
<dobey> and we can't just embed webkit
<dobey> that defeats the entire purpose of the user having a preferred web browsesr
<kenvandine> surely it is easy to determine if you haven't authenticated with u1 when opening the prefs dialog and spawn a browser
<kenvandine> dobey, they would never know it is a browser
<dobey> it's not that easy
<dobey> kenvandine: yes they would
<dobey> kenvandine: authentication for u1 doesn't exactly work like it does on facebook
<Amaranth> kenvandine: If you did that I'd have to login to launchpad again :/
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> dobey, i know the embedded browser bit isn't reasonable for right now
<kenvandine> but
<dobey> it isn't reasonable ever
<kenvandine> determining if you have configured your account before, and if not doing what the launcher does now seems simeple
<pitti> dobey: #434884 doesn't tell anything about changing the behaviour of apps->internet->u1 *shrug*
<dobey> pitti: look at the end of the changes to ubuntuone-client-applet
<pitti> dobey: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Edobey/ubuntuone-client/accessible-prefs/revision/222 ? that just seems to change bin/ubuntuone-client-applet to open the now-external prefs app?
<dobey> pitti: yes, like i said. it opens the prefs app if you run the client when it's already running
 * Amaranth wonders why his ISP hates launchpad
<pitti> right, which is also done with system -> prefs -> u1
<dpm> mvo: re: bug 438077 is there anything particular in how the translation template for update-manager is created? It seems that the latest template was imported correctly last week -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/update-manager/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot so I can't quite understand what the reporter means by "not up to date"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438077 in update-manager "update-manager's translation template is very likely not up to date again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438077
 * dobey gives up. too frustrated already.
<dobey> ugh, after beta? :(
<dobey> so what kind of exceptions are we going to need to be able to fix bugs after beta now?
<Laney> goes back to FF
<mvo> dpm: I have a look
<dpm> mvo: thanks, (it's the same question being asked on ubuntu-devel)
<dobey> pitti: so basically, there's no way i can get this, or the icons in, for beta?
<pitti> dobey: the new prefs thing is approved
<pitti> and the second menu entry can be sorted out after beta
<pitti> if we can get the package today, it can make beta
<dobey> ok
<hggdh> seb128: I published the libpst and an updated Evolution on my PPA. Seems to work. Do you want the debdiff for Evo?
<hggdh> and good morning
<hggdh> :-)
<james_w> hggdh: your libpst update seems to have broken libpst-dev
<james_w> could you take a look please?
<Laney> oh, crap
<hggdh> james_w: it did break it, and I gave Laney an update
<Laney> I was supposed to sponsor something for that wasn't I
 * Laney runs
<hggdh> Laney: ;-)
 * Laney runs so fast
<Laney> can I have the diff again? :(
 * hggdh begs Laney's pardon
<hggdh> Laney: people.ubuntu.com/public_html/libpst_0.6.41-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<Laney> public_html?!
<dobey> heh
<hggdh> Laney, don't ask me. I just followed orders...
<Laney> I mean, click that link...
<Laney> ;)
<Laney> you want /~hggdh2/
<hggdh> Laney, http://people.ubuntu.com/~hggdh2/
<hggdh> the problems with copy & paste are shown visibly, I guess :-(
<Laney> never mind
<Laney> building
<hggdh> Laney, thank you, and sorry for the error on the first try
<Laney> oh, I made an error too didn't I?
<Laney> I never renamed the -dev.install file
<Laney> :)
<Laney> uploaded
<Laney> btw, you only need a diff.gz for new upstream releases - a debdiff here would have been fine
<hggdh> Laney, thank you.
 * hggdh learns
<Laney> also please be more verbose in your changelogs :)
<seb128> hggdh, hey, yes please add those on the bug
<hggdh> Laney, I really thought I was more verbose
<Laney> hggdh: I try to say where, what, why for each change
<Laney> although that much detail is not always needed
<lool> pitti: Is there an easy way for end users of an OEM image to change the project to which apport is reporting bugs to?
<lool> Or ubuntu-bug in fact
<hggdh> Laney, will do.
<Laney> james_w: ^^, libpst should now be in the queue (don't know if you need it)
<james_w> nope
<james_w> just wanted it fixed :-)
<james_w> thanks all
<Laney> no worries hombre
<Laney> I should get a better todo list than my short-term memory
<hggdh> Laney: is this, then, good, or should I expand the changelog entries? http://pastebin.com/f67cfd080
<Laney> hggdh: Seems like the second item is also part of the first but looks good to me
<hggdh> well, yes, but you told me to be explicit, and I *did* change them ;-)
<d6g> could anyone please tell me whom i should talk to if i'd like to suggest a patch to gnome-bluetooth? who is the ubuntu maintainer?
<d6g> its about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/humanity-icon-theme/+bug/437162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437162 in gnome-bluetooth "Missing monochrome icon for bluetooth applet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> d6g, you can subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<seb128> d6g, or try talking to asac there
<hggdh> question re. bug 313579: should the new libpst be backported to Hardy?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313579 in libpst "readpst in hardy fails on Outlook 2003 files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313579
<Laney> if it works, feel free to request the backport
<d6g> seb128: roger
<seb128> hggdh, no
<seb128> oh "backported" in the sense of "ubuntu-backport"? no opinion
<seb128> it's not really a new version compared to hardy, rather a different codebase no?
<hggdh> well, it is both a new version and a different codebase
<asac> d6g: you can talk to me
<asac> when you have something
<hggdh> and 0.5.3 will not do the trick for all Outlook 2003+ PSTs
<d6g> asac: its about the bluetooth applet should use an different icon for the the system tray, so the humanity theme can use grayscaled icon there and avoid affecting the menu entry
<asac> aha
<asac> so its a common problem ;)
<d6g> mac_v thinks maybe ubuntu provides a patch instead of waiting for upstream
<asac> i was also asked to duplicate icons for try vs. dialogs for nm
<asac> d6g: maintaining this without upstream consent would mean endless merging
<asac> i will check that at the same time
<d6g> i see, actually its just 1 line in notify.c
<rugby471> mvo: are you here?
<mvo> rugby471: yes, for some more minutes at last (I will have to leave in ~30min or so)
<rugby471> mvo: cool regrading bug 437204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437204 in software-center "Icons get scrambled with vertical scrolling" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437204
<rugby471> *regarding
<rugby471> the bug is there becuase we have put the installed emblem in the hicolor/*/emblems folders
<rugby471> I am going to move it to /usr/share/software-center/icons/*/emblems
<rugby471> mvo: ^ do you agree?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> thats fine
<mvo> if it fixes the bug
<mvo> :)
<rugby471> mvo: it is just you are a lot more experienced than me at the conventions of gnome desktop apps :-)
<rugby471> mvo: hopefully I can fix two other bugs as well :-)
<rugby471> mvo: one more question
<rugby471> mvo: it seems we cannot have both a resize grippy in software-store and centered status bar text
<rugby471> mvo: which do we want (I vote resize grippy, it is usability as opposed to aesthetics)
<rugby471> ?
<mvo> rugby471: I have not found a way to easy set a GtkStatusbar to miggle alignment
<mvo> but maybe its enough to put it into a Gtkalignment, I have not really digged deep
<rugby471> mvo: yeah that is the problem, there is no generic resize grippy widget and no way to center the statusbar text
<mvo> rugby471: but I agree, its anoying. if we can not have both (for now) then I think mpt need to make a call what he considers more important
<rugby471> mvo: okay
<mvo> rugby471: ok, that matches what I found
<mvo> (or not found :)
<rugby471> mvo: hehe
<rugby471> mvo: hehe I have 12 conflict with latest merge :-(
<mvo> seb128: I commited the 0.22.1 changes for vte, but I have not uploaded yet as it does not fix my gdebi problem
<pitti> lool: sorry, missed your ping earlier; in fact there is, you can ship a custom crashdb configuration
<pitti> lool: I thought OEM images would already do that, I discussed that with QA last cycle
<pitti> lool: you need to ship a file like /etc/apport/crashdb.conf.d/ubuntuone-client-crashdb.conf
<pitti> lool: and in the package hook, set report['CrashDB'] = 'mydbname'
<pitti> lool: you can do that conditionally, look at /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_ubuntuone-client.py for an example
<seb128> mvo, ok
<rugby471> mvo: how does setup.py move the icons to the correct places (ie. how can I override it for the emblems?)
<rugby471> mvo: if I put the emblems stuff in the data_files part will they get moved correctly?
<mvo> rugby471: python-disturils-extra
<davidbarth> pitti: good tag pitti; checking with bratsche for that
<lool> pitti: that uses the corresponding launchpad project?
<lool> pitti: I love you so much
<pitti> lool: yes, the one that you specify in the crash db .conf (project = 'foo')
 * pitti hugs lool
<bratsche> pitti: Hi
<pitti> hey bratsche, how are you?
<bratsche> pitti: I'm supposed to talk to you about setting the gdm style.. I got it setup here locally, and wanted to see if my solution sounds okay to you.
<pitti> sure
<pitti> we need to get that in today, really
<pitti> or after beta (which isn't the end of the world, but well..)
<bratsche> pitti: My solution was to modify /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/metacity.desktop and gdm-simple-greeter.desktop to change their Exec lines to some .sh file that does this:
<bratsche> GTK2_RC_FILES=/usr/share/themes/HumanLogin/gtk-2.0/gtkrc metacity
<bratsche> or GTK2_RC_FILES=/usr/share/themes/HumanLogin/gtk-2.0/gtkrc /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-simple-greeter
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> bratsche: can't the theme pacakage just install /var/lib/gdm/.gtkrc ?
<pitti> (or wherever the default path in $HOME is)
<mclasen> bratsche: why not set /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk-theme ? thats how it is supposed to work, at least...
<mclasen> in gdms gconf db, or course
<bratsche> pitti: I thought kwwii or someone said that's not working anymore?
<pitti> bratsche: we can set gconf values for the 'gdm' user in the postinst, too
<seb128> +1 for setting gconf keys in the gdm user config
<bratsche> pitti: Oh we can?  Becaues davidbarth also wants us to change the desktop background for the gdm user and I wasn't sure how to do that.
<seb128> or copying a .gtkrc is the gdm user dir but that might be taken over by g-s-d and gconf keys
<pitti> bratsche: but for stuff which needs config files and not gconf, we could just install them into gdm's home dir (/var/lib/gdm)
<seb128> pitti, there is no such things
<seb128> background, theme etc are gconf keys as for the desktop config
<pitti> bratsche: btw, you don't need a shell script wrapper; you could just Exec=env foo=BAR program
<seb128> that's a normal gnome-session running
<pitti> seb128: right, so I'd guess
<pitti> and we can just call gconftool for the gdm user in postinst and set them
<seb128> pitti, yes
<bratsche> Where is gdm user's gconf stored?
<seb128> that's what I suggested on the channel some days ago
<seb128> bratsche, /var/lib/gdm
<pitti> bratsche: I thought I already said that to kwwii ("just give us the background and the gconf keys we should change")
<bratsche> pitti: Oh, okay.. then somewhere along the way we lost communication.  So davidbarth wants the background image set to the same one as xsplash's background.
<bratsche> Let me find the key for the background..
<bratsche> For the theme the one we want is /usr/share/themes/HumanLogin/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<bratsche> And the key is /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk-theme (thanks mclasen!)
<bratsche> pitti: You want me to email you these?
<seb128> bratsche, use the bug for those?
<seb128> I will do some sponsoring later
<pitti> bratsche: please put them into a bug report; I need to leave soon for Taekwondo, and still need to sponsor something for kenvandine, so I won't get around to doing that one today any more
<seb128> but for now I need to go for sport and dinner
<bratsche> pitti: Cool, have fun.
<seb128> I can have a look maybe later
<pitti> bratsche: can you please subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors, me, and seb128?
<bratsche> seb128: Thanks dude, it'll be waiting for you when you get back. :)
<bratsche> pitti: Will do.  Thanks!
<pitti> great
<mat_t> seb128: hey
<seb128> mat_t, hey and bye I'm already late for sport and dinner
<seb128> mat_t, anything I can help you with or should look at later?
<bratsche> eek, Launchpad is blowing up on me when I try to file this bug.
<seb128> bratsche, isn't there a bug you opened friday about that already?
<mat_t> seb128: we need to sort out couple of icons for gdm
<mat_t> seb128: we can do it tomorrow though, have a good evening!
<mat_t> :P)
<seb128> mat_t, ok, I need to go sorry but catch with me tomorrow or later or let bratche know
<seb128> I will be back in some hours
<seb128> thanks, you too
<mat_t> ok, see you!
<bratsche> Oh yeah, you're right.
<seb128> bratsche, good ;-)
<seb128> bye there
<pitti> good night everyone, cu tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i just rebuilt system-tools-backends with a sleep(5) in between starting and grabbing the dbus name. with this, users-admin fails on every first run, even though s-t-b is activated
<chrisccoulson> suggesting that dbus activation is inherently racy
<chrisccoulson> (i know you've already disappeared for the evening) ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, in the case of system-tools-backends, activation "fails" because it daemonize's before claiming the name on the bus
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I don't see what this spawn an error (daemonizing before registering to dbus)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - if you run something like "dbus-send --system --dest='org.freedesktop.DBus' --print-reply --type=method_call /org/freedesktop/DBus org.freedesktop.DBus.StartServiceByName string:"org.freedesktop.SystemToolsBackends" uint32:0"
<chrisccoulson> then it returns with this error:
<chrisccoulson> "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 0"
<chrisccoulson> this happens because the spawned process exits when it daemonizes
<chrisccoulson> tricking dbus in to thinking that activation failed
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: does the indicator-session's lock screen option work for you?
<mac_v> since a couple of days , it stopped working here :(
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - yes that works
<chrisccoulson> is gnome-screensaver running in your session?
<mac_v> yup , the screensaver is running
<mac_v> also the screensaver activates , only this option form indicator session doesnt work :/
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: oh ok, you mean when the process is launched by dbus
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, that's what i meant ;)
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - do you use autologin?
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: yes
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: make sense then :)
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - that's why it doesn't work
<mac_v> aw :(
<chrisccoulson> if (gdm_auto_login) {
<chrisccoulson> g_debug("\tGDM set to autologin, blocking lock");
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<mac_v> what! why!
<chrisccoulson> probably in case you have no password to unlock it again
<mac_v> no fair :(
<mac_v> my  gpm doesnt work! properly and locking was my best option
<mac_v> and not thats gone too!
<chrisccoulson> right, so i now understand why dbus activation fails for users-admin and system-tools-backends
<chrisccoulson> although, i don't know what relevance that has to anyone else having issues with activation
<chrisccoulson> probably none!
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: can i file a bug...? i almost always lock screen when i move aways from the system...
<mac_v> away*
<chrisccoulson> mac_v - you don't need to ask me if you can file a bug ;)
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: i meant , would it be fixed or is it futile ;)
<chrisccoulson> i don't know
<chrisccoulson> only tedg knows that ;)
<mac_v> grr.... tedg  ;p
<tedg> chrisccoulson: mac_v: We were probably over zealous with that, I'm not sure what the right answer is though.
<mac_v> tedg: surely... *very*
<chrisccoulson> me neither, i don't use autologin ;)
<mac_v> tedg: filing a bug... hope it doesnt turn out like the always show indicator bug ;)
<chrisccoulson> if you're using autologin, is there any point in  locking the screen?
<tedg> The problem is that there is a pretty huge set of people with autologin where "Lock Screen" is roughly like "force power down computer" because that's what they're going to end up doing.
<tedg> chrisccoulson: That too!
<tedg> Rebooting solves the "unlocking" problem with autologin.
<chrisccoulson> tedg - perhaps the "lock screen" option should be hidden from the menu in this case?
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: why not? why do i have to choose.? my system is always running 24/7
<mac_v> so when i'm away i lock screen
<chrisccoulson> i don't know what the answer is either really ;)
<mac_v> chrisccoulson: ohno!
<tedg> chrisccoulson: That's what I'm thinking.
<mac_v> tedg: pls! no
<mac_v> why does the solution to a problem always have to be removing the option :/
<tedg> If it's up 24/7 turning off autologin shouldn't be an issue :)
<mac_v> you guys are making me cry :(
<tedg> It seems like there is a usecase for turning off the screen though.  I'm curious if it shouldn't migrate from "Lock Screen" to "Turn off display"
<tedg> (better wording though)
<mac_v> first ... the only once auto-login , now no lock on auto-login,
 * mac_v life getting hard
<mac_v> harder*
<chrisccoulson> tedg - in my case, "Lock Screen" only locks my screen - the display never goes off here
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Hmm, yeah.  I was thinking about that, but "Erase Desktop" seemed like a really bad idea ;)
<chrisccoulson> haha, yeah, i think that would upset a few people ;)
<mac_v> lol erase;p
<mac_v> tedg: seriously... how many people have forgotten the password?
<mac_v> it is used for most of the root priv
<tedg> Everyone who doesn't have it written under their mousepad ;)
<mac_v> lol! thats why have an easy password ;)
<tedg> I'm not advocating getting rid of passwords, but I think especially people who are using things like UNR don't know them.
<mac_v> tedg: then do it for UNR... why me = ubunutu
<mac_v> ;p
<mac_v> tedg: also , now the session list has all the names of the users.. but when selecting it behaves like the new session menu only...
<mac_v> ie: selecting the different user , takes me to the login screen
<mac_v> tedg: rather than preselecting the selected user and prompting for password
<tedg> mac_v: Yes, we haven't figured out how to select a username in the new-gdm yet :(
<tedg> mac_v: It may be another feature dropped in gdm-2.
 * tedg is really not loving the new gdm.
<mac_v> oh... no one is loving it either ;)
<mac_v> almost every day there are 2 people asking where is the customization options for the gdm on u+1
<tedg> Yup.  I was hoping it wouldn't be in Karmic, but eh.
<mac_v> tedg: solution: by default , turn off the lock screen option when user has installed the system and selected autologin during install. and present the option in the login screen menu for re-selecting the lock screen option?
<mac_v> s/login screen menu/ login screen preferences window
<tedg> mac_v: I guess I'm unsure of what problem that solves.  I mean, there is still the security issue of having autologin.  And it still leaves the problem of someone unfamiliar with their password because they don't typically use it.
<ColonelC81> Hi anyone know where i can download Metaflac ???
<dobey> google knows all
<mac_v> tedg: an other ugly effect of inhibiting lock screen... the screensaver does not release immediately  , i have to wait until the screen fades fully into the screensaver to release it, this is when auto login is selected , but when i un-select auto login things work fine
<tedg> mac_v: I'm not sure I understand what you're saying.
<kwwii> seb128, lool: new improved icons! seb128 there is an update to the humanity theme which fixes at least one known bug. lool, there is now a dark theme version for UNR
<kwwii> seb128, lool: mac_v knows all the details :)
<mac_v> ;)
<mac_v> tedg: when auto-login is selected > in a few mins on idle , the gpm kicks in , slowly fading out desktop into the screensaver. during this fade if i move the pointer , the screensaver does *not* inhibit... but i have to wait until the screensaver has started working. now when i move the pointer the svreensaver inhibits...
<mac_v> but when auto-login is not selected , i dont have this problem. even during the fade the screensaver inhibits
<tedg> mac_v: I would have to say that is very unrelated to indicator-session :)
<tedg> mac_v: That's probably a gnome-screensaver bug of some sort.
<mac_v> tedg: it started happening only recently....maybe not due to indicator session... but i blame you ;p ... anything  to revert to the old behavior
<tedg> heh
<tedg> mac_v: bug 436724
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436724 in indicator-session "lock screen doesn't work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436724
<mac_v> ah crap! , i was typing a huge letter ! pleading to revert it back
<mac_v> a huge bug report*
<ccheney> rickspencer3: ok i think this time i really have a firm date, we will be moving on thursday, barring any more stupidity ;-)
<rickspencer3> ccheney, k
<rickspencer3> ccheney, did you need me to do something wrt confirming employment or similar?
<ccheney> rickspencer3: no they needed HR to do it and so i was able to get jane to call them
<rickspencer3> k
 * ccheney will file the day off once he has real confirmation from the moving company
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, chrisccoulson: did one of you let gdm as it is in karmic and would like to test a command for me?
<seb128> ie didn't try to tweak the background image
<Laney> yes
<didrocks> seb128: I can
<seb128> sudo -u gdm gconftool --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename --type string /usr/share/images/xsplash/bg_2560x1600.jpg
<seb128> sudo -u gdm gconftool --set /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk-theme --type string HumanLogin
<seb128> and open the gdm login screen
<seb128> using the fusa applet "new session" for example
<didrocks> hum, fusa crashed today for me
<seb128> let me know if you have an image sort of matching the xsplash one
<didrocks> upgrading first so
<seb128> didrocks, you can use system, logout
<seb128> the upstream dialog has a "switch user" too
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I was thinking you explicitely needs me to use fusa
<seb128> no, I was just giving a way to display the gdm screen
<seb128> you can logout if you want too
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> never!!! ;)
<chrisccoulson> yay! empathy crashed for me
<chrisccoulson> and i accidentally erased the conversation history too ;)
<Laney> I'm not even logged in
<Laney> perfic'
<chrisccoulson> what were those commands again?:)
<seb128> sudo -u gdm gconftool --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename --type string /usr/share/images/xsplash/bg_2560x1600.jpg
<seb128>  sudo -u gdm gconftool --set /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk-theme --type string HumanLogin
<Laney> seb128: looks different
<Laney> ie like xsplash
<seb128> chrisccoulson, waouh, using empathy to do IRC? I'm impressed
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - bug 413116 is fixed upstream btw. want to wait for a 2.28.1 tarball, or include the patch before then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413116 in gnome-media "sliding volume control up doesn't unmute volume" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/413116
<didrocks> seb128: it works
<Laney> I don't see how to change session type etc though
<didrocks> seb128: like xsplash one
<seb128> didrocks, Laney: thanks
<seb128> that's the intent
<seb128> rickspencer3, bratsche: ^
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm using empathy now. i thought i should use the default client really
<didrocks> great, it was quite odd to get the theme background :)
<chrisccoulson> it's quite painful though ;)
<Laney> how am I supposed to change session then?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we can wait for next tarball or after beta in any case
<seb128> Laney, it should be displayed after selecting an user?
<bratsche> seb128: We're not getting the gdm theme change itself though.. only the background.  The theme should be black or almost black.
<Laney> oh eys
<Laney> sorry
<Laney> oh, just found a bug :)
<seb128> oh?
<Laney> Click the a11y icon, close it, enter doesn't switch to entering password
<Laney> just does nothing
<chrisccoulson> i got the nice pretty background now
<Laney> someone confirm?
<bratsche> seb128: Oh, that should be "gtk_theme" not "gtk-theme"
<rickspencer3> Laney, you mean after doing that you can't type?
<didrocks> Laney: I confirm this behavior, you have to cancel then and click again on your username
<rickspencer3> I just tried it and that's what happened to me
 * rickspencer3 same as didrocks 
<Laney> yeah, that's right
<Laney> I didn't try to type, just press enter to be able to type my password
<Laney> and it looks even more different with gtk_theme ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, i get the black theme now as well
<rickspencer3> wow, that is really black
<Laney> has anyone not changed those settings and can repro the bug?
<chrisccoulson> it's a little bit too much ;)
 * Laney is reporting it
<chrisccoulson> Laney - that's already reported somewhere i think
<chrisccoulson> i've seen it either on LP or bugzilla
<seb128> What is the different between Human and HumanLogin?
<seb128> I don't see it ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh. i can't see either - it's like someone turned the lights out with HumanLogin
<didrocks> seb128: where are the gdm user gconf key stored so? :)
<chrisccoulson> Laney - bug 421214
<seb128> didrocks, in the gdm user directory?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421214 in gdm "password field cant be used after choosing keyboard layout" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421214
<seb128> didrocks, /var/lib/gdm
<chrisccoulson> is the same issue you're having
<didrocks> seb128: next time, I'll have a look at /etc/passwd before asking you stupid questions :)
<didrocks> seb128: didn't know that gdm user was having a home directory...
<seb128> didrocks, were would you store the gconf config without that? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> who's gdm? ;)
<Laney> chrisccoulson: good shout
<didrocks> seb128: that's why I was asking this myself :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the friend would give you access to your user account ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i don't know what i would do without him ;)
<huats> seb128: I really like the way you have dealed with the gconf dependency for gucharmap :)
<seb128> huats, ;-)
<didrocks> well, enough for today, have a good evening/night everybody!
<seb128> 'nigh didrocks
<chrisccoulson> debugging gnome-keyring-daemon is a pain
<ccheney> wow my new computer pulls 230w at the wall at full load
<ccheney> a lot more efficient than my old system though it was ~ 150w but much slower
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - if i terminate gnome-keyring-daemon manually, then it exits straight away
<chrisccoulson> that's really helpful ;)
<seb128> right
<dobey> hrmm
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-29
<TheMuso> Is anybody either planning to update, or working on an update to vte?
<seb128> mvo did in bzr today to 0.21.1
<seb128> but he didn't upload because he wanted to look at why gdebi is broken
<seb128> it's already broken in karmic though so feel free to upload if you want to get the fix for reset crashing vte or similar
<seb128> there is also a 0.21.2 if you want to do that update
<TheMuso> Ok I may look into it. Having my terminal randomly crash due to using a11y tools is a little frustrating.
<seb128> TheMuso, thanks
<Laney> new f-spot in sid
<seb128> Laney, cool, it will be after beta for karmic
<Laney> sure
<Laney> i'll requestsync it tomorrow
<seb128> don't bother
<seb128> I will do GNOME syncs after the freeze using versions
<Laney> oh ok
<seb128> 'night
<Laney> sleep well
<ccheney> grr my computer is apparently too new to run jaunty, having to burn a karmic daily to see if it works
<ccheney> karmic looks pretty :) except for the black console screen for a few secs on cd boot
<ccheney> i thought x had died
<ccheney> only took 7m to install after clicking install button off cd, not too bad
<ccheney> 41s to the desktop with an old hd (~ 6 years old hd)
<user321>  http://master.dl.sourceforge.net/project/dooble/Dooble-Web-Browser_0.07_svn874_Ubuntu-Karmic-9.10-1i386.deb
<user321>  http://master.dl.sourceforge.net/project/dooble/Dooble-Web-Browser_0.07_svn874_Ubuntu-Karmic-9.10-1i386.deb
<user321>  http://master.dl.sourceforge.net/project/dooble/Dooble-Web-Browser_0.07_svn874_Ubuntu-Karmic-9.10-1i386.deb
<user321>  New Web Browser for Ubuntu Karmic and higher released: http://dooble.sourceforge.net/
<Amaranth> ccheney: OOo build going yet? :)
<al-maisan> Good morning!
<Amaranth> ccheney: also, what speed did it end up running stable at?
<Amaranth> Or are you using OOo builds to test that? :)
<Amaranth> morning al-maisan
<al-maisan> hello Amaranth :)
<Amaranth> just barely morning here, 00:42 :P
<al-maisan> Amaranth: ah, bed time for you :)
<Amaranth> nah, I sleep funny hours :)
 * al-maisan used to do the same
<al-maisan> .. but as my wife says: "..the best sleep is in the hours before midnight.."
<al-maisan> sorry for the awkward English, I was translating from German :P
<Amaranth> I'm used to it :)
<al-maisan> sure, no problem :)
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> morning pitti
<pitti> hey didrocks
<robert_ancell_> Hey pitti, how do you find how who did a package upload?  I'm looking at bug 435562 - it appears seahorse-plugins was accidentally uploaded to universe instead of main
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435562 in seahorse-plugins "Update to 2.28.0" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435562
<pitti> hey robert_ancell
<pitti> robert_ancell: you can't upload "to universe" actually
<pitti> someone demoted it to universe, I guess because it does not have any reverse dependencies any more
<robert_ancell> where is that information stored? how do you know what is in universe/main?
<pitti> robert_ancell: but in case you need to know the "who", you can see it on the source version page: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse-plugins/2.28.0-0ubuntu1
<robert_ancell> aha, dholbach...
<pitti> robert_ancell: soyuz maintains the component lists; you can find it out on the source page (https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse-plugins) for all releases, or look at "apt-cache showsrc seahorse-plugins" (says universe), or look at "rmadison seahorse-plugins"
<pitti> but as I said, an uploader cannot influence the component
<pitti> that's an archive admin task to watch over them
<pitti> and seeding/dependencies determine what is in main
<robert_ancell> so there is a main list somewhere? Like a seed?
<pitti> robert_ancell: in this particular case, in jaunty seahorse recommended -plugins, but that recommends was dropped in karmic
<pitti> and thus there's nothing which keeps it in main
<pitti> we need to seed it and re-promote
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement FYI
<robert_ancell> thanks
<pitti> you think we officially want to suport s-p?
<robert_ancell> I don't see why not
<robert_ancell> (so main is the union of all the seeds)
<pitti> robert_ancell: right, main is "all seeds" in all derivatives, plus all their transitive binary depends/recommends and build depends
<pitti> oops, not all derivatives
<pitti> ubuntu and kubuntu
<pitti> xubuntu and mythbuntu aren't actually required to consist of only main
<pitti> that's going to become more flexible with the archive reorganization
<pitti> i. e. main/universe will be dropped, and replaced with a more fine-grained structure like "ubuntu desktop", "xubuntu desktop", "langpacks", "core packages"
 * pitti puts back seahorse-plugins to dvd
<robert_ancell> thanks, the complaint was it had removed the encrypt menu from nautilus
<pitti> and re-promoted
<robert_ancell> pitti, should it be on the CD? Without it there is no encrypt option in nautilus (I just tested here to confirm that)
<pitti> right, that's known; most developers probably use it for the GPG agent wrapper
<pitti> but few normal users need that, and it costs quite a lot of startup time
<pitti> gpg uses a pretty braindead way of integrating an agent, unfortunately
<robert_ancell> ah, ok
<didrocks> lut seb128
<pitti>  bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<seb128> tired but good
<seb128> you?
<seb128> pitti, did you install the night updates yet?
<seb128> is the gdm artwork change working for you?
<pitti> seb128: I did, but not restarted yet
<pitti> seb128: will try in a bit
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too bad, but i've ran out of coffee this morning
<seb128> pitti, you don't need to restart, just try switching user
<chrisccoulson> disaster ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, indeed!
<seb128> good reason to go early to work to use work's coffee? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> it would be, if work provided nice coffee;)
<seb128> no luck for you today then ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i'll have to go to the supermarket shortly;)
<seb128> hey mvo_
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i can sneak out without being noticed!
<chrisccoulson> i rebased gnome-python-extras on debian last night btw
<chrisccoulson> pushed to ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I will review all pending uploads and sync after beta
<chrisccoulson> yeah, no problem
<chrisccoulson> are there any other bugs that need working on at the moment? i'll be running out of things to do once i've uploaded glom ;)
<mvo_> hey seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, still all the desktop-bugs milestoned for karmic
<seb128> I've been added things there, there should be enough to keep everybody busy
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and take a look at some of them. i already tried to look at totem and gnome-keyring-daemon, but i'm stuck with both of those
<pitti> seb128: new background works here; I can't say about the theme, what's a good indication of that?
<pitti> it's not sufficiently different to be immediately obvious
<seb128> pitti, dunno but background is the most important and both keys are written using the same way
<seb128> so it one works the other should be ok too
<pitti> seb128: right, I guess it works
<seb128> cool, thanks for testing
 * pitti hugs seb128, thanks for sorting this out
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, btw dobey wanted a ubuntuone-client sponsoring upload yesterday night
<seb128> I didn't do it because it was after 1am already and launchpad had issues
<seb128> and I'm not sure if that's something on the beta scope too ... if you want to look at it
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - have you seen bug 438561 yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438561 in gdm "package gdm 2.28.0-0ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438561
<chrisccoulson> seems to be related to the recent change
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I was just looking at it
<seb128> it's weird, I don't think the changes should affect the maintainer scripts
<seb128> and dbus should be always available
<seb128> only one user got it so far I think
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i didn't see any issue either
<seb128> lol bug #438523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438523 in firefox "i was on an adult site and my computer went crazy. i hope it is fixed" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438523
<mvo_> seb128: *grumpf* it seems that vte is eating the "env" that is passed to fork_command again, it does that every version thtat is released
<seb128> mvo_, :-(
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - lol, some people are shameless;)
<mvo_> seb128: and I reported it in july with a patch(!) and a example program
<pitti> chrisccoulson: thanks for having figured out the d-bus startup problem
<mvo_> seb128: bug 587894
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 587894 could not be found
<mvo_> gnome  bug 587894
<seb128> mvo_, tring pinging behdad on #gnome-hackers
<ubottu> Gnome bug 587894 in VteTerminal "[patch] the environment passing with python does no longer work" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=587894
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I saw a new indicator-applet uploaded with an async service startup
<seb128> what was the issue?
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, i'm not sure how relevant it is though. the issue i found only seems to be applicable to things which daemonize before claiming the service name
<seb128> pitti, about this totem bug, we discussed it with robert and neither of us has a clue how to debug that one
<chrisccoulson> so, in the case of system-tools-backends, dbus thinks that activation failed, which is why users-admin fails for the first time
<pitti> chrisccoulson: AFAIUI you said that a d-bus service has to claim its name before forking?
<seb128> pitti, so not sure reassigned to robert is efficient
<seb128> pitti, if you have hints on how to debug python that's welcome though
<seb128> pitti, valgrind lists tons of invalid read and write error on a simple import
<pitti> seb128: ah, ok; please reassign it back to desktop-bugs then
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think so, but that's not possible is it? (ie, it has to claim it's name after forking)
<seb128> pitti, it needs to be fixed by karmic I would prefer to have a real assignee
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I don't know; I thought that's what you said over night
<chrisccoulson> pitti - possibly ;) i'm not sure how that would work though
<mvo_> seb128: you mean I should try to ping him? good idea I think
<seb128> mvo_, yes
<chrisccoulson> i think that dbus activation just doesn't work well with processes which fork after starting
<mvo_> seb128: let me quickly try if my patch still works and if it does I will ask him :)
<seb128> mvo_, he's usually responsive on IRC
<pitti>  seb128: right, me too
<pitti> chrisccoulson: but why would a d-bus backend fork in the first place?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: for debugging it's better to not fork, and for normal acivation it matters even less..
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not sure, but system-tools-backends does
<chrisccoulson> perhaps we should make system-tools-backends not fork
<chrisccoulson> then we don't need an upstart job to start it on boot
<pitti> chrisccoulson: *nod*
<pitti> chrisccoulson: indeed, I seem to be able to reproduce that every time
<chrisccoulson> that's an easy change, because you can just pass --no-daemon to it. it seems like a worthwhile change then
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is there a bug report for this already?
<pitti> absolutely
<chrisccoulson> pitti - not that i'm aware of. i saw this issue last cycle when i thought it would be a good idea to remove the init script, but never had much chance to look at it
<chrisccoulson> i'll open a bug report for it anyway
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hang on
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it seems like bug 411533 describes both the bug and the solution pretty accurately
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411533 in gnome-system-tools "users and groups prog blocked on first launch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411533
<pitti> chrisccoulson: do you want to work on this? or shall I assign it to me?
<seb128> pitti, did you see my comment about ubuntuone-client before?
<seb128> pitti, not sure if that's something you want to try to get in beta it seems dobey wanted it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i can work on that one
<pitti> seb128: I saw, but it's really really late now, and only RC bug fixes now
<seb128> ok, what I though, I just wanted to make sure you knew about it if dobey asks later ;-)
<pitti> seb128: I can sponsor it, so that people can get it through upgrades asap
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks!
<asac> so we need a decision for epiphany for beta ... demote or promote ;)
<seb128> asac, demote
<asac> doing that now
<seb128> it's not useful in main, it's not in the default install, it just makes harder to work on it
<pitti> asac: oh, you can?
<seb128> pitti, any reason we couldn't?
<pitti> I mean, asac is an archive admin now?
<seb128> pitti, are seed changes only limited to archive admins?
<pitti> ah, seed change
<pitti> no, of course not
<seb128> ok
<asac> done
<asac> i dont want to be archive admin ;)
<asac> hmm gwibber-daemon seems not get any updates anymore ... only sends out new tweets
<asac> kenvandine: ?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure gwibber even does that for me. It just crashes constantly for me at the moment
<asac> hmm
<asac> doesnt crash here
<asac> just does not give me any new stuff ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: UI crashes? or daemon?
<chrisccoulson> asac - daemon crashes
<chrisccoulson> repeatedly too. if i close the gwibber window using the close button, it appears to minimize to the indicator applet. if i then try to relaunch it, the window never reappears and the daemon continuously crashes for the remainder of the session
<chrisccoulson> or unless i manually kill both the UI and daemon
<Amaranth> gwibber seems to fail to load links in chromium
<Amaranth> it just opens a new chromium window on my home page
<mat_t> pitti: hey
<pitti> hey mat_t, how are you?
<mat_t> hey pitti, great, you?
<pitti> I'm fine, thanks
<mat_t> pitti: just want to check if gdm theme changes are on your radar
<pitti> mat_t: they were, until seb128 uploaded them last night :)
<pitti> they are in karmic now
<mat_t> ah :)
<mat_t> yes, so there's still couple of things we need to change
<mat_t> which should be simple
<mat_t> basically removing battery and date, and updating the theme itself
<pitti> oh, why battery?
<pitti> (that's gnome-power-manager)
<asac> pitti: ENV{ACL_MANAGE} in udev rules does what?
<seb128> pitti, the information is judged as not useful and cluttering the screen or not looking nice there
<asac> grand access to all users?
<pitti> asac: it's an internal implementation detail in udev
<pitti> asac: yes, devices with that are accessible to the current local foreground console
<mat_t> pitti: you don't really need battery during login. By definition you only see this screen for couple of seconds. Let's keep it clean
<asac> pitti: interesting. is that going through consolekit for that?
<pitti> asac: yes, it does
<pitti> mat_t: it might stay around for a while after you log out; but admittedly that's unlikely for a laptop
<asac> thx
<pitti> mat_t: yes, we can set a g-p-m gconf key to hide the applet
<seb128> I will do that after beta if you want
<mat_t> pitti: that would be great. The thinking is that the functionality on the login screen should only be restricted to what you actually need to know/do, when logging in. Things like battery and date will be constantly visible during your session.
<seb128> you don't take in consideration university boxes staying on login screen though, clock can be handy sometime
<mat_t> hm, many things can be handy "sometime". That usually leads to overcluttering the UI
<seb128> let's just display a background image
<seb128> who needs useful things when you can get shiny things
<seb128> ;-)
<mac_v> ;)
<Amaranth> We're getting more shiny things?
<seb128> I don't really agree on this "let's drop all the feature just to make things cleaner"
<mac_v> Amaranth: yup , mat_t has done some nice icons for the gdm :)
<Amaranth> wow, nautilus has more bugs open than compiz
<Amaranth> I thought only update-manager did
<seb128> you use a computer to get work done, not to watch something shiny
<mat_t> seb128: we're not dropping all features. Just battery and date :)
<seb128> well I don't see what is the issue with displaying time on a computer
<mat_t> seb128: but do you really need to see it when logging in?
<Amaranth> hmm, seems there is no bug open for nautilus not doing transitions between wallpaper anymore
<seb128> I might be too much on the technical side of things but you guys seem sometime too much on the cleaning everything from screen
 * Amaranth opens one
<pitti> do I really need to see xsplash?
<seb128> mat_t, as said i've been sitting in front of locked computer at university, etc where I found it useful
<mat_t> pitti: yes :)
<pitti> we have xsplash because it looks nice and comfy
<pitti> so I demand a Westminster analog clock image, instead of our boring digital clock; with tick-tock noises, plz
<seb128> mat_t, let's not discuss it for hours I've no strong opinion, I just don't think we need to drop everything on screen to make a computer nice to use
<mat_t> pitti: exactly
<mat_t> seb128: again, we're not even close from dropping "everything"
<seb128> pitti, xsplash doesn't take anything useful away though ;-)
 * Amaranth updates to latest nautilus first
<seb128> Amaranth, works here
 * mac_v wishes seb128 and pitti felt the same way while dropping the multiple autologin feature ;)
<Amaranth> seb128: yeah, when you change your wallpaper is fades but the space backgrounds aren't doing their fade anymore
<seb128> mat_t, yeah, as said no point to argue over such details
<seb128> mat_t, the thing is that you designers think as the computer as something that should be nice to look at, and I think it as something which should be useful
<seb128> mat_t, ie I will be in favor of a bit extra clutter and that makes my work easier
<seb128> that doesn't mean any of us has the perfect balance ;-)
<seb128> there is probably sensibility and users leaning toward both edges
<mat_t> seb128: hm, I don't agree really. I would never ask to remove any useful and needed functionality.
<mac_v> mat_t: how about using the date and time , and display them in the same style as your icons?
<seb128> or rather at different values on the scale
<seb128> mat_t, well, you find things "no useful" when they are for some users
<seb128> mat_t, ie the button to close dialog in the corner
<seb128> mat_t, or the clock on the login screen
<pitti> mac_v: oh, I was just bitching :) I don't have a strong opinion about the clock
<seb128> mat_t, or somebody tried to get the date dropped from the clock on default config
<seb128> I think that was djsiegel
<Amaranth> I thought it was mpt that wanted to remove the close button on dialogs :)
<seb128> right, designers
<seb128> I don't pick on one of them especially ;-)
<seb128> I just say those are things I find useful they are making us drop on the way ;-)
<Amaranth> seb128: that would be terrible, OS X just finally added the option to show the date on the clock which I thought was the single most important new feature
<mat_t> seb128: taking away is sometimes necessary.
<seb128> mat_t, it's just making my computer less efficient in benefit of visual improvements but I don't use a computer because it looks nice but because it gets work done ;-)
<mat_t> seb128: but as you say, not worth having a fight :) I'm not super-opposed to having a clock there. I feel very strongly about battery though.
<seb128> yeah, I don't think there is an usecase for the battery
<Amaranth> laptop users aren't going to sit at the login screen and desktop users don't need it
<pitti> *nod*
<seb128> though I fail to see the small icon has a visual issue but I'm not enough of an designer for that I think ;-)
<seb128> has -> as
<mat_t> seb128: there's just a general rule that the UI that tries to do everything for everybody usually does nothing for most ;)
<seb128> I'm not most :-p
<Amaranth> mat_t: I think you can just sum that up as "emacs syndrome"
<seb128> on that word, going back to get work done now ;-)
<mat_t> :)
<mat_t> thanks seb128
<seb128> mat_t, np, sorry for the discussion, especially that I've no strong feeling about those in fact ;-)
<seb128> I'm rather annoying by the "no icon", I like visual hint to spot items
<seb128> annoyed
<mat_t> no icon?
<seb128> but I will not discuss this one
<seb128> well, like the session indicator applet
<seb128> it has some 11 items listed
<seb128> I need to read half of it to spot logout every time
<Amaranth> indeed
<mat_t> ah, that :)
<mac_v> seb128: we have mpt to blame for that!
<seb128> where I used to spot what I want by looking the icon
<Amaranth> although I think the problem is there are too many things in that menu
<mat_t> yes, that something to discuss with sabdfl :)
<mac_v> why does *every* user user have to be listed and also a new session option , guest session , and the current user too!
<Amaranth> I should either show userpics so I know to skip those or show logout and etc icons so I know to look for them
<seb128> I've the feeling I better no start discussing it, I will not convince him anyway ;-)
<Amaranth> s/I should/It should/
<andreasn> just out of curiosity I looked what the gdm screen looked like in a vm, it seems the gdm screen have too many items to fit on 800x600
<andreasn> I don't have any battery in there though
<andreasn> (but that's because of the vm)
<andreasn> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/184285/gdm-800x600.png
 * Amaranth waves goodbye to the clock :(
<mpt> The GDM panel is a basketcase
<mpt> Someone should patch Glade so that whenever you use italics in an interface it puts up an error alert that says "NO, YOU'RE WRONG"
<mac_v> andreasn: mat_t have planned for all the accessibility options to be moved to a menu , it dint yet happen :(
<mac_v> s/have/had
<andreasn> mpt, haha
<pitti> mac_v: instead of a separate dialog you mean?
<mac_v> pitti: i meant the panel > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot/Demo?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=gdm-menus-2.png
<kwwii> andreasn: do you think we really need all those applets in the panel?
<andreasn> kwwii, not if they don't fit :)
<mat_t> mac_v: not accessibility options, but rather session options
<mat_t> mac_v: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Karmic/LoginExperience#Login%20screen%20with%20user%20picker%20and%20more%20than%20one%20user%20account
<mac_v> mat_t: are we still gonna have that for karmic? or is something blocking it?
<mat_t> mac_v: probably not for karmic, unless you can find someone who can do it :)
<mac_v> mat_t: i think we are past the point of no return for karmic , even if we find someone ;)
<mpt> mac_v, I've been trying to simplify the Lucid session menu over the past week
<mac_v> mpt: sneak peak ? :)
<mac_v> or let me guess you havent scanned it yet ;p
<mpt> mac_v, sorry, no, there's about 9 different options and nothing even semi-final, let alone scanned
 * Amaranth wonders if anyone realized Assistive isn't a word
<andreasn> mpt, should I forward your e-mail about -symbolic to mcann and see if he's interested hacking on it?
<mpt> andreasn, sure
<mac_v> andreasn: hm.. the icons which are used in the notification area are not consistently named , for example bluetooth uses the app icon labeled "bluetooth" , icons for device are used in the area too... shouldnt the labels be devicename-status ? can some consistency be done for that?
<mac_v> i mean devicename-active or devicename-disabled .. or so
<andreasn> mac_v, I have no idea really, the notification area in general is a bit of a mess
<mac_v> yeah.. it needs some clean up
<andreasn> others have stronger and better opinions about icon-names, I try to stay as far away from that as possible
<andreasn> :)
<lool> seb128: telepathy-glib 0.9.0 has been released and is in unstable
<lool> seb128: We'd love to get this into karmic after beta if that's doable
<seb128> why?
<lool> It adds the API/ABI relevant for moblin to do the stuff it was doing before TMC 5
<lool> Currently, we're copying it into the moblin telepathy rdeps which is kind of ugly
<seb128> I don't know they versioning scheme but that seems a major version bump and an unstable serie
<lool> seb128: I don't know either
<lool> seb128: we're at 0.7 though, so perhaps not an unstable series
<seb128> ok, so my first reply would be "no, until you provide good rational and the debdiff looks reasonable"
<lool> seb128: Is the rationale for moblin stuff good enough?
<seb128> lool, right, but .37 in that serie
<seb128> ie it had time to stabilize
<seb128> lool, yes, but we need to make sure it doesn't impact the default im client in ubuntu
<seb128> I don't think destabilizing our im for moblin benefit is a good deal
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/281174/
<seb128> cassidy, ^ do you know if telepathy-glib 0.9 is a stable serie?
<seb128>  b/telepathy-glib/account-manager.c                        | 1382 +++++++
<seb128>  b/telepathy-glib/account.c                                | 2626 +++++++++++++
<seb128> not trivial changes
<cassidy> seb128, it's not. But that's just new API; so shouldn't destablize the desktop
<cassidy> and Moblin needs it
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/281175/
<lool> seb128: Reading the NEWS it looks mostly like API/ABI additions
<seb128> reading that I would think 0.8 is what we want
<lool> seb128: I would understand it if you fear it could break the IM client; are you usually the one testing empathy after such updates?
<lool> seb128: the 0.8.0 -> 0.9.0 is really small thougj
<lool> +diff
<seb128> not really, we don't have formal testing right now, I've been following debian and what cassidy suggested
<seb128> right, but it lands us on an unstable serie
<seb128> where they might be 0.8.n bug fixes version later
<lool> cassidy: What do you think?
<seb128> and 0.9 might go wirld
<seb128> wild
<seb128> ie we will be stucked on a 0.9 and miss 0.8 bug fixes
<lool> cassidy: We're discussing inclusion of 0.9.0 versus 0.8.0 versus 0.7.37 in karmic?
<lool> cassidy: Will there be more 0.8 releases?
<cassidy> lool, as you need 0.9 for Moblin, I'd say to go for it. Empathy won't use the new code anyway
<seb128> cassidy, what about 0.8?
<cassidy> (in 2.28)
<seb128> will it get bug fix versions?
<lool> cassidy: Well, we're trying to understand the risks for the desktop side of things
<cassidy> 0.9 = 0.8 + new API for Moblin
<seb128> ie if 0.8 get stable update and 0.9 extra changes we might be stucked on a line where we can't update and can't get bug fix updates too
<cassidy> let me ask to the maintainer what's his policy about bug fixes releases :)
<seb128> cassidy, well, now, but what is one month? what if 0.8 get bug fixes and 0.9 extra changes not fit for stable updates?
<lool> cassidy: What seb128 fears is a) not being able to pick up bug fixes from 0.8.x b) destabilizing empathy with t-g 0.9.0
<seb128> b) seems to not be an issue
<lool> Right
<seb128> but I don't want to make use screwed because 0.8 get ton of fixes but 0.9n get unstable changes
<seb128> ie we have 0.9.0 but 0.9.1 has too many changes and there is no bug fix version we can get
<cassidy> I see, let me ask :)
<seb128> which would force us to stay on a raw 0.9.0
<Zdra> for tp-glib?
<cassidy> yep
<Zdra> I would got with 0.9
<Zdra> *go
<Zdra> we branched only to depend on GIO IIRC
<seb128> Zdra, you seem to be always in favor of getting next versions and feature though ;-)
<seb128> upstream to not wait enough stability issues and how it's hard to have a distro staying stable
<cassidy> isn't 0.9 required for Moblin ?
<cassidy> afaik, we basically released it for Moblin :)
<Zdra> cassidy, it will at least
<Zdra> not sure it already depend on it
<Zdra> seb128, indeed I like having things uptodate :p
<Zdra> seb128, more seriously, I think keeping 0.8.x is fine for karmic is nothing is asking for 0.9.x, but moblin is very likely to depend on it...
<seb128> lool, do you take responsability to backport important fixes to our 0.9 if required? ;-)
<cassidy> <Robot101> seb128: smcv takes ABI very very seriously ideed     *VERY* seriously :)
<Zdra> and tp-glib has good history of stability
<cassidy> don't be worry about that
<seb128> cassidy, Zdra: thanks
<cassidy> np
<mat_t> pitti: I'm not getting correct (notify-osd) icons for power notifications. Is that a known issue?
<pitti> not to me
<mat_t> pitti: would that be a g-p-m bug?
<pitti> mat_t: my guess is that it's a notify-osd-icons bug
<pitti> or notify-osd itself, but it doesn't matter much
<mac_v> pitti: you moved the notify-osd icons to usr/share/notify-osd ,... right?
<pitti> mac_v: right
<pitti> which worked fine for e. g. the volume icons
<mac_v> but it doesnt install the icons for upgrade users
<pitti> so perhaps notify-osd-icons just ships a wrong name
<pitti> mvo_: notify-osd pulls it in
<pitti> erm, mac_v ^
<mat_t> pitti: I can't file bugs, sends me to the wiki page :(
<pitti> ubuntu-bug :)
<mac_v> pitti: right now my notify/osd icons only has the old hi-color icons
<pitti> mac_v: do you have notify-osd-icons installed?
<mac_v> yes ;) the notify-osd folder ,  seem to not have the stylized human icons , and it does work but with the hi-color icons
<mac_v> oh just a sec!
<mac_v> pitti: ah ha! nope
<mat_t> mac_v: bt icon looks great :)
<mac_v> installing
<mac_v> mat_t: thanks :)
<mac_v> mat_t: seems , ,you need to install the  notify-osd-icons package , it works after installing it
<mac_v> pitti: why didnt isnt this package in the ubuntu-desktop meta?
<mat_t> mac_v: pitti: I've got it
<pitti> mac_v: it's already a dependency of notify-osd
<mac_v> hm , for some reason it didnt install or ask for install while updating
<mac_v> kwwii: 2 wrong icon in the notify-osd package... then battery-empty and the battery-low are horizontal
<mac_v> while the rest are vertical
<mac_v> s/then bat.../the batter-empty
<lool> seb128: If you like I can work on packaging the updates; the only issue is that I'm not organized to track them
<lool> I mean, I don't follow releases and am not sub-ed to bug reports
<lool> seb128: 12:24 <lool> Is this an unstable series?
<lool> 12:45 <jonnylamb> It's a development cycle, with the odd number, but in  reality, it's no more dangerous than using a 0.7 release.
<lool> 12:45 <jonnylamb> (this was discussed by hadess and smcv last night)
<seb128> lool, we have been discussing that on #telepathy
<seb128> lool, I'm fine with the update, they will probably try to arrange things to be easier for distributor
<seb128> lool, I will ping you later if backporting is required for stable during the cycle ;-) but that should not be required, they expect it to be stable
<lool> seb128: Ok; thanks a lot for discussion!  :-)
<mac_v> pitti: hi... regarding the notifyosd icons >  kwwii said you have a bzr repo in ubuntu-desktop which he cannot change.. there needs to be a correction in the icons
<mac_v> pitti: the notification-battery-empty.svg needs to be a symlink to notification-battery-000.svg
<mac_v> the notification-battery-low.svg needs to be a symlink to notification-battery-020.svg
<mac_v> right now they are using old icons , which can be removed and replaced with symlinks
<seb128> launchpad is sloooow
<kenvandine> asac, can you run both the daemon and client from a terminal and capture the output?
<kenvandine> gwibber that is
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - launchpad is not even working at all here
<mac_v> kl;'
<asac> kenvandine: doesnt the daemon log somewhere?
<kenvandine> asac, no it doesn't... which sucks!
<kenvandine> although
<kenvandine> last night i created a branch that does
<kenvandine> because it has been driving me nuts
<kenvandine> and i want to make filing bugs more useful
<asac> kenvandine: shouldnt the daemon put stderr into .xsessions-errors or something?
<kenvandine> it doesn't, and i wouldn't like that
<asac> well. thats the single place were things would go
<kenvandine> full of noise though
<asac> adding another log for user session stuff doesnt sound right
<kenvandine> lots of things do
<asac> kenvandine: you can filter for gwibber-* in the apport hook
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> my branch isn't ready for merging, for sure
<asac> i dont mind. i just dont like the idea to put logs somewhere in user HOME
<kenvandine> well, kind of a standard place xdg_cache_home
<kenvandine> u1, desktopcouch, etc
<kenvandine> all log there
<kenvandine> i don't have strong opinions either way though
<kenvandine> i just want logs somewhere!
<seb128> logs should not go to xsession-errors
<seb128> only errors should got there
<kwwii> lool: hey, did you see the humanitydark theme
<kenvandine> seb128, how do you feel about xdg_cache_home?
<kenvandine> ~/.cache/gwibber/gwibber.log
<kenvandine> something like that?
<kwwii> seb128: for the desktop we need to get the latest icons from humanity
<seb128> kwwii, it's too late for beta, ask pitti in case but I doubt he will be ok
<seb128> he refused other things earlier today
<seb128> kenvandine, .cache seems correct
<kenvandine> ok, that's what i did
<kenvandine> but it isn't ready yet... i just did it last night out of frustration from telling people to kill gwibber and run it in a terminal
<kenvandine> that and adding timestamps... even running it in the terminal didn't help for long running hangs without times
<pitti> kwwii: right, we can upload stuff to the queue, so that upgraders will get it  soon
<pitti> (we flush the queue after beta release)
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> rickspencer3, how are you?
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<rickspencer3> I've been better
<seb128> the night was not enough to get over your start of cold?
<rickspencer3> sadly, no
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, did you sneak those last couch bits into the beta
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> but pitti is uploading (i hope)
<kenvandine> so it is ready
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, still not feeling well?  bummer
<kwwii> pitti: cool, the only changes from my side is a) uploading the new humanity icons (bug fixes), b) the notification icons (bug fix) and c) human-theme (bug fixes and freeing up 2.4MB of space)
<seb128> rickspencer3, the gdm artwork changes and the indicator-session crash fix landed in time for beta btw
<rickspencer3> seb128, great
<kenvandine> kwwii, is the green dot for the indicator icon fixed?
<rickspencer3> I guess we can take stock of our remaining changes at the team meeting
<seb128> speaking about the meeting ENOWIKIPAGE
<kwwii> kenvandine: first I have heard about it...probably better to ping the people who made the theme... mac_v ?
<kwwii> mac_v: have you or Dan heard about this?
<kenvandine> pitti, was it you that filed that bug?
 * mac_v reading backlog
<kenvandine> mac_v, the green dot for the indicator
<mac_v> kenvandine: in the indicator session?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> applet
<mac_v> yes thats fixed :)
<kenvandine> woot!
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> that has been driving me nuts :-p
<mac_v> lol ;)
<kwwii> another good reason to get the latest humanity icons in :)
<kenvandine> i was ignoring IMs all day :)
<seb128> so some people got used to the indicator behaviour, good to see ;-)
<mac_v> kenvandine: if empathy is not running ... why does empathy launch from the indicator-session-applet , when selecting the status?
<mac_v> is that the design
<pitti> kenvandine: "that" bug?
<seb128> hey tedg
<kenvandine> well... side affect of a feature maybe
<seb128> tedg, run away, people are talking about indicator bugs ;-)
<mac_v> ah.. tedg is here ;)
<kenvandine> so empathy is started when it needs to be by dbus
<kenvandine> although
<kenvandine> for me it has only been for new messages
<tedg> seb128: All I hear is *features* anyway.
<kenvandine> i tested that, i could set my status from the session applet and others could IM me
<kenvandine> which would spawn empathy
<kenvandine> i haven't seen empathy start before that
<mac_v> kenvandine: the weird thing is now there are 2 locations to launch empathy
<mac_v> tedg: what you missed>  if empathy is not running ... why does empathy launch from the indicator-session-applet , when selecting the status? is that the design ?
<seb128> to get messages empathy is probably running
<seb128> you just don't have the buddy list on screen
<tedg> mac_v: No, it queries telepathy which decides to start itself.
<tedg> mac_v: It's kinda the design of telepathy.
<mac_v> tedg: argh! then why is there a need for another launcher in indicator-messages?
<tedg> mac_v: We had worked around it before by querying MC4 of it's status, which didn't start the other clients, but now we don't have that feature in MissionControl.
<mac_v> :(
<kenvandine> mac_v, hopefully in the future it will be removed from the main menu
<seb128> no no no
<tedg> seb128: ?
<seb128> not everybody is using the indicators you can't drop things from menus like that
<tedg> I mean you don't have a "Start Pulseaudio" in the menu, because it's a system service...  why can't IM be the same?
<seb128> because what if people don't use the indicator applet?
<seb128> or don't use gnome
<tedg> Then they won't have the GNOME application menu now will they ;)
<seb128> the menus are a xdg standard
<seb128> xfce use those
<seb128> kde use those
<seb128> etc
<tedg> Yes, but we could put in the desktop file, don't show in blah.
<seb128> well, what about GNOME users using awn
<tedg> It would still show in the others.
<seb128> or gnome-shell
 * mac_v launches apps from messaging menu ;p
<seb128> anyway it's not a discussion for now
<tedg> seb128: Theres someone working on a messaging applet for AWN :)
<seb128> but you will have a hard time to make me drop menu items
 * tedg looks up seb128's vacation schedule ;)
<seb128> you will still need somebody to upload ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, nobody has done it yet
<kenvandine> there needs to be a good plan
<seb128> I've time before you run for motu and main upload ;-)
<kenvandine> problems not solved yet... etc
<kenvandine> seb128, i wouldn't upload something that was that inflexible :)
<seb128> good
<seb128> I will let you guys sort that though
<seb128> I think it will be not trivial though ;-)
<kenvandine> it is something we need to figure out
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i don't like have the dupes
<seb128> and I think we have better things to spend our efforts on
<tedg> Yes, of course.  But we're just preparing you for the future seb128 ;)
<tedg> It's kinda like talking about flying cars.
<seb128> though flying cars are sort of cool
<seb128> where dropping a menu item is sort of boring
<seb128> ;-)
<tedg> Oh, if they're boring, you won't mind if we drop a couple ;)
<tedg> I'm not sure about the starting from session.
<tedg> It's not great, but it really doesn't do anything if you don't have any accounts configured.
<tedg> So, I kinda feel that it's okay.
<tedg> It's definitely unexpected behavior for most users, whether it's unexpected good or unexpected bad.
<seb128> if you want remove duplication start by making launchers not listed for softwares not used
<seb128> ie not listing pidgin for empathy users and other way around
<seb128> which is a not trivial one too ;-)
<tedg> Yeah, who came up with the crazy "leave Pidgin in main" strategy?!?!
 * tedg looks at rickspencer3
<tedg> If it just uninstalled...
<seb128> tedg, you are in a troll mood apparently ;-)
<seb128> joke aside we can't uninstall a software which can be registered in user session, etc especially if we don't migrate logs and some datas
<tedg> seb128: You caught me before my first cup of coffee.
<seb128> tedg, rocky mistake, don't start IRC before coffee ;-)
<MenZa> aaargh
<lool> kwwii: in a meeting right now
<MenZa> all that mention of coffee is making me beep.
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, Riddell - I got the team meeting wiki page started, so you can add in  your status reports for partner / Kubuntu stuff:
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-09-29
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> tedg, btw when you have time after coffee we should talk about what we can do about the duplicate im entries
<tedg> seb128: Interesting idea I heard the other day.  Make both Pidgin and Empathy put logs in Couch, then you could access them anywhere from any client and we're all good!
<seb128> I've the feeling that it will be "stay with those"
<tedg> seb128: Yeah, I can't see anyway around that.
<tedg> seb128: The problem is that people in many cases have accounts configured in both, even if they aren't using them.
<seb128> right
<seb128> basically everybody who has pidgin installed, ie all upgraders
<tedg> Yup, I haven't written it up, but I think promoting the instructions on black listing is the best we can do.
<seb128> there is no plan to have an ui to edit launchers listed there?
<seb128> grrr, launchpad is too slow to work today
<tedg> seb128: Yes and no.  It's been around the table more than once.  Currently if you disable the plugins in Evo and Pidgin they will blacklist themselves.  The current philosophy is that it should be in the same place you configure the behavior in the application.
<seb128> so you have to start the application to opt it out
<seb128> ie configure an email account in evolution if you don't use it...
<tedg> seb128: Yes, you've identified the downside.  There's a bug on it.
<tedg> BTW, there was a bug files about the launchers still not being translated. That's working for you, right?
<Zdra> tedg, we have plans to move empathy logs to a DB ;)
<Zdra> actually we already made the refactoring necessary
<Zdra> just need someone to write the db code
<tedg> Zdra: Hmmm.  Cool.  It would be cool if it was something like Couch so that I could get the same logs on say my desktop and my N900
<tedg> Zdra: You might be able to convince rodrigo_ to help :)
<kenvandine> there is couchdb-glib :)
<seb128> tedg, they were a week ago and it's broken again now
<tedg> seb128: Oh, no!  Hmm, okay.
<seb128> tedg, and I'm wondering if that's due to the new tarballs from some days ago
<tedg> seb128: Yes, I took your patch and tried to put in all the translation stuff.  I must have screwed something up :(
<seb128> tedg, it was in indicator-messages?
<tedg> seb128: Yes.
<seb128> let me have a look since launchpad is too slow to work on bugs anyway
<tedg> Heh, thank you Launchpad! :)
<kenvandine> LP is hit or miss for me today... one page load takes 3 minutes, the next is 10s
<kenvandine> very frustrating... but oh well
<kwwii> kenvandine: it is timing out here, can't push to it :(
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> feels like release day or something :)
<kenvandine> although... the wiki is taking forever for me too
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> auth
<kenvandine> damn!
<Zdra> tedg, our code is now able to handle many log sources, we have an interface we can implement on couch/sql/xml/anything
<kenvandine> Zdra, excellent
<mac_v> lool: hi... any update on the humanity theme?
<mac_v> pitti: ping ;) notify-osd icons?
<seb128> tedg, it's the "	textdomain (GETTEXT_PACKAGE);" which breaks it
<pitti> mac_v: sorry, -EBUSY
<pitti> mac_v: I thought you just didn't have the package installed?
<kwwii> pitti: can you at least point me to where they are in lp?
<pitti> ah, the ping earlier
<pitti> kwwii: "they"?
<kwwii> pitti: searching for them seems to lead to crack-smoking designers
<kwwii> pitti: the notification icons
<tedg> seb128: Hmm, what should it be.  That was from the gettext documentation.
<rodrigo_> tedg: you already have a n900?
<tedg> rodrigo_: No, I wish.
<kwwii> lp used to be somewhat usefull, now it is killing me
<seb128> tedg, I'm not sure, it doesn't seem wrong but it seems to break your glib gettext patch
<pitti> kwwii: I based that on lp:~ubuntu-art-pkg/%2Bjunk/notify-osd-icons/ and pushed to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/notify-osd/notify-osd-icons-ubuntu/
<rodrigo_> tedg: ah, ok :)
<seb128> tedg, ie I guess it makes try to use the indicator-messages domain and not the desktop one for some reason
<kwwii> pitti: killer, thanks
<pitti> kwwii: perhaps we should settle for ~ubuntu-art-pkg/notify-osd/notify-osd-icons-ubuntu ?
<pitti> kwwii: and drop the +junk and ~ubuntu-desktop branch
<seb128> tedg, easy workaround is to remove the line for now, I don't think it's required
<tedg> rodrigo_: Maybe we should see if Zdra knows someone who can help us with our N900... problem ;)  It's for development or something, not just because I really want one :)
<pitti> kwwii: hang on..
<kwwii> pitti: yes, that would probably be best...I couldn't figure out how to drop the +junk :p
<seb128> tedg, I will try to look at the glib issue but it might not be before karmic
<rodrigo_> tedg: yeah, same case here :D
<tedg> seb128: Okay, I didn't know if it was required for using the local translations.
<seb128> tedg, what is required?
<tedg> seb128: The only thing translated in the service is the time "%d h" and "%d m" for the times.
<seb128> tedg, I'm saying your code looks ok but breaks the glib gettext thing
<seb128> oh, "if"
<seb128> no, it should be fine with the bindtextdomain() call
<Zdra> tedg, you want an N900 for what?
<tedg> Zdra: Uhm... important stuff.  Like looking really cool. :)
<Zdra> :p
<tedg> seb128: Ah, okay.
<Zdra> tedg, I guess if you need some, Canonical should ask Nokia
<pitti> kwwii: done; I deleted the junk branch and changed owner of the packaging branch; please bzr pull --remember lp:~ubuntu-art-pkg/notify-osd/notify-osd-icons-ubuntu
<ccheney> Amaranth: took 54m to build fresh (no ccache)
<tedg> Zdra: Yeah, the problem is my boss has met me, so he already knows that not even a N900 would make me look cool. ;)
<Amaranth> ccheney: holy crap
<Amaranth> ccheney: now you just need a better upspeed :)
<kwwii> pitti: killer, I am going to add a .links file to fix a bug...thanks for the help
<ccheney> Amaranth: thats for my nogsi build though
<pitti> kwwii: thanks muchly
<ccheney> Amaranth: iirc it still took ~ 4 hours for that on my old system
<pitti> kwwii: bug> the missing icons for battery? (as mat_t reported)
<ccheney> Amaranth: i always build with nogsi on my home machine to speed up the builds though
<ccheney> Amaranth: final stable speed was 3.6ghz
<Amaranth> nice
<kwwii> pitti: it is missing two vertical icons, if that is the bug, yes
<kwwii> pitti: I am just going to link -000.png and 020.png to them and remove the current versions
<ccheney> Amaranth: lynnfield chips have a low max voltage for Vtt which limited me, i didn't want to use higher than the max voltage on mine so it won't have a chance of burning out
<mat_t> pitti: kwwii: I had no correct icons at all
<ccheney> Amaranth: the i7 9xx series has a much higher max voltage for Vtt
<kwwii> mat_t: that sounds like a different bug :p
<mat_t> very possibly
<kwwii> on another note, it was noticed that OOo still has human icons
<ccheney> Amaranth: oh and 54m was with using a 6 year old slow hd
<Amaranth> ccheney: Now you just need an SSD for / and a fast 1TB drive for /home and you'll have super-rig :)
<ccheney> kwwii: what are we supposed to be using instead? :)
<kwwii> ccheney: no idea, that is part of the problem :p
<ccheney> kwwii: ok :)
<ccheney> Amaranth: i have a 1tb drive already that is pretty fast, i just didn't put it in yet until the system is totally stable so it won't get corrupted
 * ccheney bbl, gotta get ready for closing, moving people, etc
<lool> mac_v: What update do you want?
<lool> kwwii: I finished my meeting
<lool> kwwii: Was it it you wanted to chat about?
<kwwii> lool: about getting the humanitydark theme in UNR
<kwwii> lool: mac_v knows all about it
<lool> kwwii: Yeah and mac_v tells me you know about it
<mac_v> lool: i also mentioned on the bug
<lool> kwwii: So I know about it too actually
<lool> I proposed this technical implementation in the eventuality we would like different notification area icons in unr and desktop
<mac_v> lool: the bug report has the link for the dark theme too , i said kwwii has tested it
<lool> But after chatting with Ivanka, yesterday, it was clear that we did not want to do any more changes
<lool> She told me she would be testing it
<kwwii> hrm, that would have been good to know
<lool> kwwii: She was supposed to comment on the bug but didn't
<mac_v> lool: but she doesnt know that kwwii and mat_t have tested it
<lool> Which is why I did this morning
<lool> mac_v: So don't tell me, tell her
<kwwii> ouch, I am on a call with her atm, will ask
<mac_v> lool: where is she , i cant find her ;)
<lool> I personally wont change anything anymore unless I hear it from Ivanka or Mark
<mac_v> lool: its fine by me to leave this as in both Ubuntu and UNR...  folks raised concern over the contrast ... hence i redid the icons... if you prefer as is now.. no probs then ;)
<lool> mac_v: It was nice to prepare for an eventual switch
<lool> I'm happy Ivanka took the decision we could live with what we have now as it's really too late for any change
<mat_t> lool, sorry what is the discussion about?
<lool> humanity
<mat_t> anything in particular?
<mac_v> lool: when you were considering new updates for telepathy-glib and stuff ,whats wrong with updating the icons ;)
<mac_v> there is no breakage here , only stuff will be better :)
<mat_t> lool: Current icons are fine, there's few small issues still, but the contrast is fine now
<mat_t> lool: we need new Ubuntu One icon for example :)
<mac_v> mat_t: that wont be for karmic ;) .. pls see the bug
<mat_t> lool: spoke to ivanka now, she's happy to go ahead
<mat_t> kwwii: ^
<kwwii> ;)
<kwwii> mac_v: just added a .links file to the notify-osd-icons-ubuntu to link the files correctly and removed the existing -empty and -low, check it out and let me know if you think that is correct
<ccheney> Amaranth: ccache build only takes 28m, would probably be quite a bit faster with my newer hard drive
<Amaranth> *drool*
<ccheney> iirc ccache on my old machine was ~ 100m
<Amaranth> ccheney: You can build several times in the time it takes you to upload
<ccheney> yea a cached build now takes less time than it takes me to upload, heh
<Amaranth> I thought uploading took you like 90 minutes
<ccheney> takes about an hour to upload both ooo and ooo-l10n
<Amaranth> ah, not that bad then
<ccheney> since i don't upload the orig.tar.gz from my house
<Amaranth> wait, it's an hour to upload the diff?
<ccheney> at my new house moving to on thursday i should be able to upload in ~ 30m instead
<ccheney> Amaranth: yea the two diffs are ~ 200MB total
<Amaranth> *headdesk*
<Amaranth> ccheney: Did you replace half the code or something? :)
<Amaranth> Or is that all ooo-build stuff?
<ccheney> Amaranth: go-oo did something like that ;-)
<ccheney> yea ooo-build stuff
<Amaranth> So it has a different solver or whatever in calc at least
<ccheney> i think they dropped that part of the patch with OOo 3.x
<ccheney> oh yea another part of the speedup was using ext4
<ccheney> i was using ext3 with jaunty
 * ccheney will have to do a rebuild on his old machine to get better comparable numbers
<rodrigo_1> hmm, how do I update a package branch that has the source code?
<rodrigo_1> that is, not just the debian dir
<james_w> rodrigo_: update how?
<rodrigo_> james_w: I've done a new upstream release, so how do I get the source from that upstream release into the package branch?
<james_w> rodrigo_: bzr merge-upstream <URL of tarball>
<rodrigo_> ah, cool!
<pitti> rodrigo_: and the packaging branch is not a proper branch of the upsptream one?
<pitti> (because then it should just be bzr merge?)
<rodrigo_> hmm, not sure, it's the evolution-couchdb branch you created, I think
<pitti> james_w: nice!
<james_w> if the branch is based on the upstream branch as well then add that to the command
<james_w> bzr merge-upstream <URL of tarball> <branch>
<rodrigo_> pitti: how do I know?
<james_w> with an optional "-r" to specify the revision if it is not the tip
<pitti> rodrigo_: lp:~ubuntu-desktop/evolution-couchdb/ubuntu/ ? that's debian/ only and uses bzr-builddeb
<rodrigo_> hmm, then I've got the wrong branch, it seems
<pitti> above is the evo-couchdb package as it is in ubuntu (karmic)
<rodrigo_> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/karmic/evolution-couchdb/karmic/
<pitti> oh, those
<rodrigo_> so, yeah, wrong one it seems
<pitti> please do not use them
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> rodrigo_: unfortunately we have auto-imports of all packages now, even those which are already in bzr
<ivanka> lool: hi, are you here?
<pitti> it's horribly confusing
<pitti> rodrigo_: in general, you should use debcheckout -a packagename, or at least use apt-cache showsrc packagename and look for the Vcs-Bzr: field; that's the authoritative branch
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/couchdb-glib/ubuntu/ for couchdb-glib is ok, right?
<rodrigo_> because I submitted a fix for that branch also
<kwwii> pitti: in the human icon theme, we have a human-icon-theme.links file in /debian which creates symlinks, I added it to notify-osd-icons-ubuntu ...any idea how to make it work?
<pitti> rodrigo_: correct
<seb128> rename it to match the binary?
<rodrigo_> ok, cool :)
<slomo> seb128: oh, did you test the new changes to the non-ac3 dvd audio codecs bug?
<pitti> kwwii: it just needs to be packagename.links, so notify-osd-icons.links
<seb128> slomo, yes, I told you on IRC but I'm not sure you read it, it's not working
<rodrigo_> pitti: the evo-couchdb one is missing a patch I submitted recently
 * rodrigo_ looks for the patch
<seb128> slomo, btw since you touch totem in debian, should the totem.desktop be in totem binary?
<slomo> seb128: i mean the new one :)
<kwwii> pitti: ahhh, I mistook that for the name of the dir...thanks
<slomo> seb128: well, there already is a common package so it could as well be there :)
<seb128> slomo, we got some bugs about people not cleaning -common and having the broken entry
<slomo> oh
<seb128> slomo, there is also a lintian warning saying that desktop should be with the binaries
<slomo> i'll move it then ;)
<seb128> to avoid those sort of issues
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<rodrigo_> pitti: right, apt-get source has the patch, but the branch doesn't
<slomo> seb128: let me give you the relevant git changesets for the dvd stuff...
<rodrigo_> pitti: should I just include the patch with my new submission?
<seb128> slomo, sorry I'm not subscribed to the other bug and nobody commented on the one I filed
<seb128> slomo, ie I didn't know about the updated version
<pitti> rodrigo_: hm, the changelog doesn't mention a patch?
<seb128> slomo, I will try it
<slomo> seb128: it's marked as duplicate iirc
<seb128> slomo, no it's not
<seb128> slomo, #575568
<pitti> rodrigo_: oh, I see
<pitti> rodrigo_: someone uploaded the package without committing to bzr
<pitti> there's a newer version in karmic
<pitti> rodrigo_: hang on
<rodrigo_> yes
<rodrigo_> ok
<slomo> seb128: oh well, there are many changes... shall i upload you an all-in-one diff somewhere? :)
<seb128> slomo, either upload the diff or copy a i386 .so somewhere ;-)
<seb128> I guess there is only on .so to overwrite? or does it need an update?
<slomo> seb128: diff is easier (i love git) :)
<slomo> two .so files
<seb128> ok
<pitti> rodrigo_: ok, pushed the recent upload, please pull again
<seb128> could you add the diff on bgo #575568?
<seb128> so I will get email and I don't forget to try later
<rodrigo_> pitti: ok, there it is now, thanks!
<seb128> slomo, ^
<slomo> ok
<seb128> thanks!
<slomo> seb128: patch is attached :)
<seb128> slomo, cool, thank you, I will try that a bit later (busy with other things now) and let you know
<slomo> seb128: thanks, just write your results to the bugreport (i.e. close it as dup of #582779 if it works) :)
<seb128> ok will do
<kwwii> pitti: ok, I added a .link file to the notify-osd-icons (and removed two svg's, saving again, a few kb's of space). It installs correctly and works fine
<pitti> \o/ thanks kwwii
<kwwii> now I wonder what I can do with that extra 2.4MB from the human-theme update :p
<mpt> mvo_, good news, the software-store bug reports are now all moved to software-center
<pitti> kwwii: sounds like human-theme is empty now? it's 2.48 MB right now..
<pitti> kwwii: can you please pull notify-osd-icons again? I fixed the changelog
<Amaranth> mpt: that's terrible news :P
<mpt> Amaranth, depends on your point of view, but it's good news for development purposes to have one list of bug reports rather than two
<kwwii> pitti: yes, I will pull it, thanks
<pitti> kwwii: I uploaded it now, please pull again
<kwwii> pitti: will do
<kwwii> pitti:  the gdm_background.png is now gone in human theme...it is/was 2.3MB
<kwwii> other than that, the package is just text files and some really small bitmaps for buttons
<pitti> after beta we need to reorganize the gdm background
<pitti> right now, gdm sets the bg from xsplash theme, I think, which might be a bit hard to re-brand for derivatives
<kwwii> pitti: ok, that pic is not being used anyway...gdm's gconf key uses one from the xsplash
<pitti> kwwii: is it actually the same? it looks very similar
<Amaranth> software-center has quite possibly the longest spec I've ever seen, very detailed
<Amaranth> Usually it's just "we want this with these features for this reason"
<kwwii> pitti: yes, it is a copy of the same image
<kwwii> pitti: so removing it is a no-brainer
<pitti> kwwii: ah, but not bitwise; the xsplash ones are much much smalller
<kwwii> pitti: yeah
<pitti> oh, .png
<kwwii> *exactly*
<pitti> right, so it's indeed a real space-saver \o/
<kwwii> I could put another 6 photo wallpapers in!
<kwwii> or more, probably
<kwwii> but it's too late for that :)
 * pitti sets human-theme changelog to "UNRELEASED" and fixes version number
<pitti> kwwii: ^ can you please pull human-theme? is this good to upload, or are you working on more changes?
<pitti> kwwii: (note that it won't actually get accepted until Friday, so if you have more changes, we can just as well wait)
<kwwii> pitti: the current bzr is final, unless someone changes their mind ;)
<kwwii> pitti: I commited changes today...I'll look at lp to make sure I did it correctly
<pitti> kwwii: right, I  just pulled them; I just set the changelog from "karmic" to "UNRELEASED", since it's not uploaded yet
<kwwii> pitti: excellent, thanks
<pitti> kwwii: we use that as an indicator whether for a further change you just keep appending to the current changelog record, or start a new record/version number
<pitti> it also shows that there are changes which need uploading
<kwwii> pitti: yeah, I could use a course on changelogs...until now I have always bumped a number (for every change)
<pitti> so with that I can do tricks like "head -n1 */debian/changelog|grep UNRELEASED" to see which of the ten million desktop branches have changes which need to be uploaded :)
<mvo_> mpt: great, thanks!
<kwwii> pitti: hehe, and i thought you just used lp for that :p
<pitti> kwwii: I have local checkouts of all the desktop branches I usually touch/sponsor/upload
<kwwii> pitti: wow, that is probably a lot of stuff...I get lost with the 10 branches I have now :p
<pitti> it's not so bad, one for each package, named after the package
<pitti> but it's quite a big forest of branches indeed :)
<mpt> Amaranth, I expect it will be 2~3 times as long for v2 :-]
<mpt> Amaranth, but possibly some of it can be factored out into stuff that's shared with Update Manager (e.g. the package list view)
<Amaranth> mpt: I thought update manager was going away too
<mpt> Amaranth, that was the original plan, but at the moment I don't see how we get from something light enough to appear automatically, to the full Center interface
<Amaranth> mpt: could always revert back to showing update-notifier :)
<mpt> And while "I want to install new application X, and why yes, I'll install pending updates at the same time" is moderately realistic, "oh, updates are available? why, now's the perfect time to install that application I've been meaning to" isn't really
<rugby471> mpt: maybe we should have a lightweight update notifier (maybe based on existing code) but then have the opportunity to update in software-store itself as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I did update the milestoned bugs list with some new ones
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+bugs?field.milestone%3Alist=12698
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks, i'll take a look
<chrisccoulson> i see one of the g-s-d crashers is there too. i tried looking at that but xrandr isn't very will documented
<mpt> hi rugby471, how's hacking
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, those are quite common issues
<rugby471> mpt: okay :-)
<rugby471> mpontillo: one thing I wanted to ask you
<rugby471> mpontillo: sorry wrong person
<davmor2> tseliot: Ati Catalyst Control Center (administrative) fails to start saying Failed to execute child process axdxdg-su (no such file or directory)
<rugby471> mpt: one thing I wanted to ask you about the status bar
<rugby471> mpt: we cannot have both centered and resize grippy (at the moment), which do we want?
<rugby471> *centered text
<mpt> rugby471, just centered for now then I think
<rugby471> mpt: no resize grippy?
<mpt> rugby471, is it not possible to have a grippy without having a status bar?
<rugby471> mpt: unfornately not, that would solve our problem :-)
<mpt> extraordinary
<mpt> rugby471, ok, centered with no grippy then please. Are you familiar with b.g.o to report the grippy bug in GTK+?
<rugby471> mpt: seeing as I don't know what bgo is, probably not :-)
<mpt> bugzilla.gnome.org
<rugby471> mpt: ah yes I am :-)
<mpt> bratsche_, do you happen to know if this is reported yet?
<mclasen> mpt: there are bugs for that; feel free to attach your patch to an existing one...
<mpt> mclasen, multiple bug reports? :-)
<mclasen> maybe one or two
 * bratsche_ reads
<mpt> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591721
<ubottu> Gnome bug 591721 in gtk "provide a way for all resizable windows to have a resize grip" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<bratsche_> mpt: This is something I was thinking a little about when I was hacking on client-side-decorations.  Since I'm hopefully starting that again (and hopefully finishing this time!) then maybe I can look into this as well.
<bratsche_> Gah
<bratsche_> Something is so wrong with compiz focusing.
<mpt> bratsche_, ok, you can race nzmm_ to implement it :-)
<bratsche_> mpt: I lost the bug url, can you add me to CC on it?
<mpt> bratsche, done
<Amaranth> bratsche: eh?
<bratsche> Thanks.
<bratsche> Amaranth: I had my Chromium window focused, but somehow keyboard focus was on xchat.. and I was sitting there hitting Ctrl-L to try to focus the location bar on Chromium but it wasn't working, so I thought something was messed up in Chromium so I hit Ctrl-W to close it and it ended up closing #ubuntu-desktop instead.
<Amaranth> hmm
<bratsche> I've been noticing this a lot recently on my laptop.
<bratsche> But this is the first time it kind of bit me like this.
<Amaranth> iirc the only thing to change with focus handling is the fix to make policykit windows show on top
<bratsche> Sometimes, but not always, the keyboard focus gets lost from a window when my mouse moves out of that window.
<Amaranth> and iirc that change was to allow StateAbove windows (Always On Top) to steal focus
<bratsche> So this time it seemed like the Chromium window was on top and had focus, but the mouse pointer was in xchat and xchat had the keyboard focus.
<mpt> Amaranth, do you know the status of that PolicyKit window fix?
<Amaranth> mpt: we got that fix in the first 0.8.3 packages
<mpt> wonderful
<rickspencer3> tseliot, hey, what's up with X, are you seriously considering updates?
<tseliot> rickspencer3: not without bryce's opinion. But yes, I think that we should consider upgrading those components as they should fix a lot of bugs. We should make them available in a PPA for testing first
<rickspencer3> tseliot, this would be good to discuss in the team meeting in 30 minutes
<tseliot> not that I like the fact of upgrading the X stack at this point
<tseliot> rickspencer3: ok
<rickspencer3> tseliot, yes, it's always a trade-off, fixing bugs versus regressions
 * tseliot nods
<rickspencer3> tseliot, is there a list of bugs that would be fixed?
<tseliot> rickspencer3: only a list of upstream bugs (some of which we filed). It would take me some time to find their equivalents on launchpad
<rickspencer3> tseliot, well, is there anyway you could organize that list? I think it would be important for deciding what to do. We can look at upstream bug tracker it that's easier for you.
<tseliot> rickspencer3: sure, let me finish packaging the synaptics driver for Pat
<tseliot> and I'll make that list
<rickspencer3> tseliot, great
<rickspencer3> thanks
<tseliot> np
<rugby471> Amaranth: just had a load of old posts on the planet form you :-)
<Amaranth> yeah, changed my blog software :/
<rugby471> Amaranth: hehe np
<rugby471> Amaranth: funny thing is I saw the post about the speed test meme and the title of your post was 'a Bit late'
<rugby471> Amaranth: I was thinking 'yeah about 6 months late' :-)
<Amaranth> heh
<rickspencer3> Desktop team meeting in 3 minutes
<asac> hi
<seb128> hey
 * pedro_ waves
<ArneGoetje> hi
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-09-29
<rickspencer3> hi pedro_
<tseliot> rickspencer3: I'm afraid this is all I can come up with atm: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/281454/
<rickspencer3> tseliot, ok, thanks
 * kenvandine waves
<rickspencer3> meeting time, ready?
<tseliot> yep
<awe_> ack
<rickspencer3> ArneGoetje, asac, awe_ ccheney, KenEdwards , pedro_ pitti seb128 tkamppeter
<pitti> o/
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<rickspencer3> oops
<asac> 18:28 < asac> hi
<rickspencer3> first on the agenda is how I totally forgot to track the action items from last week on this weeks team meeting
 * rickspencer3 thanks asac for being a smart alec
<rickspencer3> so, let's hop to partner update while I go look at last week's meeting
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, ?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> so busy week last week
<kenvandine> online services managed to get some cool stuff, but didn't make it for the beta
<kenvandine> desktopcouch with syncing primarily
<kenvandine> but will be in the queue of updates right after beta
<kenvandine> by then the production server for syncing couch to u1 will also be up and ready for use
<kenvandine> so we should be syncing our stuff :)
<seb128> kenvandine, will any of the ols change be user visible in karmic?
<kenvandine> in the mean time, if folks want to test desktop-to-desktop they can grab it from my ppa
<kenvandine> seb128, not obviously
<kenvandine> but
<rickspencer3> seb128, aside from file-syncing, the changes will be available to application developers
<rickspencer3> which will in turn be visible to users as features in their apps
<kenvandine> if you have u1 setup, it will start syncing couch to the cloud for you
<seb128> ok, I was just wondering if there anything to play with during beta testing from an user perspective
<kenvandine> seb128, you can install bindwood from universe
<kenvandine> and sync bookmarks
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes, syncing desktop couch databases between desktops
<kenvandine> also if you use the couch backend for evolution
<kenvandine> contacts will sync
<seb128> there is many words I don't understand there ;-)
<rickspencer3> lol
<seb128> but ok
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to create a wiki page about how to play with CouchDB and DesktopCouch
<kenvandine> you should be able to pair/sync two desktops now if you get couchdb-bin and desktopcouch from my desktopcouch ppa
<seb128> it seems there is nothing that will automagically work from an user perspective without tweaking
<kenvandine> so please test
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks
 * awe_ wishes bookmarking syncing worked before my fs died last week. ;(
<rickspencer3> seb128, not quite true
<rickspencer3> you can create a CouchDB address book in evolution, and it will sync across your computers
<tkamppeter> hi
<kenvandine> seb128, if you are subscribed to u1, it will just start syncing
<kenvandine> you just need to tell evo to use the couch backend for addresses (already installed)
<seb128> rickspencer3, can I get things like bookmark sharing active from the standard install with one click?
<kenvandine> or install bindwood
<kenvandine> at some point there will be more stuff
 * tseliot will have to leave at 17:00 UTC
<seb128> ok, I will discuss that after meeting I think or wait for the wiki page
<kenvandine> seb128, no click yet... but using the software center sure
<rickspencer3> ok
<kenvandine> we need an apturl way too... but nothing is in place yet
<seb128> I don't understand how it can sync things without me giving it a list of box and credentials
<kenvandine> should end up on one.ubuntu.com though
<rickspencer3> let's move on, but there is clearly some documentation that has to happen this week
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> on to DX
<kenvandine> a bunch of releases last week, including the user list added to the session applet
<kenvandine> so please report bugs there
<asac> oh
<kenvandine> the menu ordering bug in the messaging menu is not fixed yet, but should be fixed in this weeks release
<asac> is there a max number visible there?
<kenvandine> not sure
<kenvandine> good question though
<asac> (lets talk later)
<kenvandine> that could get ugly
<kenvandine> pelase
<kenvandine> please
<pitti> I think 5 or 8; at least that's what the bug said
<kenvandine> i think that is it for the partner update
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, there is s spec that should cover that, correct?
<kenvandine> i have six in mine
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i will find it
<kenvandine> asac, we can chat after the meeting
<kenvandine> moving on
<kenvandine> rickspencer3?
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<rickspencer3> Riddell, may we hop around a little? I'd like to discuss X stack why tseliot is still here
<bratsche> kenvandine: It should be > 1 && < 7
<kenvandine> ok
 * nixternal doesn't see Riddell in here
<bratsche> If it's not that's a bug, assign it to me.
<rickspencer3> tseliot, wots the deal with the x updates?
<tseliot> Intel contacted us and suggested that we upgrade some components of the X stack
<tseliot> i.e. libdrm, -intel, mesa
<rickspencer3> this was -intel and mesa 7.6 final?
<tseliot> yep
<tseliot> according to them
<tseliot> they should fix a great deal of bugs
<asac> what is our current version?
<tseliot> here's a list of the things they should fix:
<asac> a pre 7.6 snapshot or 7.5?
<tseliot> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/281454/
<pitti> asac: 7.6 git
<tseliot> asac: mesa is a snapshot of 7.6
<asac> "Multiple fixes (need 2.6.32-rc1+ kernel) to make the driver stable for 8xx chipsets "
<tseliot> so it would make sense for us to upgrade it to the final release
<asac> need 2.6.32 ;)
<rickspencer3> uh ... that sounds like a non-starter
<tseliot> asac: we can backport that if needed. And I'm not sure as to whether those fixes are in 2.6.31.1 already
<Amaranth> tseliot: If you update I'll be able to use KMS again (the backlight stuff) :)
<asac> tseliot: how many of those bugs are release blockers for us?
<rickspencer3> tseliot, are these fixed in our mesa:
<rickspencer3> Fix various GPU freeze/hang on 965+: freedesktop-bugs #23688,freedesktop-bugs #23638,freedesktop-bugs #23594.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 23688 in gnumeric "Gnumeric Help-->Contents doesn't work" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 23638 in ubuntu-meta "DSL config link" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 23594 in linux-source-2.6.15 "CPU Frequency Scaling Broken (VAIO A-Series)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/23594
 * rickspencer3 obviously has 965 chip ;)
<pitti> (go ubottu)
<rickspencer3> tseliot, sorry, answer asac first
<tseliot> some gpu lockups should be already fixed (I put in some patches)
<pitti> will they fix suspend/resume? :-)
<pitti> (j/k, not expecting an answer)
<Amaranth> Without the backlight stuff there are probably quite a few laptops with intel graphics that will be stuck on 100% brightness
<tseliot> asac: good question, I don't have a list atm but the fixes for old intel cards i8xx should be worth the upgrade
<tseliot> pitti: :-)
<rickspencer3> ok, I feel that this is risky
<asac> i have no insight how much regression potential we get
<rickspencer3> the last time we took one of their "low risk" updates ... it was a bit of a mess
<asac> because i dont know how far away our git snapshot is
<tseliot> rickspencer3: it is risky
<asac> but after beta the time is usually none-existent to do anything
<rickspencer3> I think we should say "no", karmic is done
<pitti> tseliot: how many changes are in betweek karmic and final mesa?
<tseliot> and this is why I think they should live in a PPA at first
<pitti> asac: August 17
<asac> yeah. i would think if we are not that far away we might also be able to cherry-pick the most important ones
<seb128> pitti, time is not really revelant
<pitti> I know
<seb128> that could be one commit or on thousand
<asac> if thats not possible because they refactored too much it definitly feels like too risky to upgrade
<pitti> but that's easy to check
<tseliot> pitti: I haven't had the time to check that (I received Intel's email today) but I'll let you know
<rickspencer3> pitti, I will defer to you, but I think our default answer is "no"
<rickspencer3> however ...
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> cherrypicking freeze fixes seems most appropriate to me right now
<seb128> can we cherrypick fixes there?
<asac> my opinion is: if cherry-picking does not work, we dont want to upgrade
<asac> if cherry-picking works, we want to cherry-pick
<pitti> asac: right, because then the changes since our snapshot were too intrusive
<asac> exactly
<seb128> +1
<rickspencer3> I think tseliot should get a list of bugs that will be fixed, any version changes required, and the changes in the code
<tseliot> Intel made it clear that it would be too much to backport all their fixes
<tseliot> rickspencer3: +1
<asac> that definitly means that upgrading is too risky imo
<tseliot> I will
<rickspencer3> so we are agreed, the karmic X stack today is the Karmic X stack we will ship with, modulo any blockers found by users in the beta?
<pitti> tseliot: are these in the x-testers PPA? I'd love to try them and see whether they fix suspend/resume
<rickspencer3> pitti, asac, seb128 , tseliot ^ ?
 * rickspencer3 sorry I keep stomping on people :(
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, save and pinpointed cherrypicks should really be considered
<tseliot> pitti: not yet, sorry, I think I'll work on it (I've been busy with oem stuff)
<asac> i think we should also fix blockers found before beta
<asac> but cherry-pick
<seb128> pitti++
<pitti> tseliot: no prob, just curious
<rickspencer3> pitti, ack, but are there blockers today?
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, "blocker" is a rather fuzzy term
<seb128> well freezes and suspend being broken seems candidate for blockers
<pitti> we definitively have a bunch of regressions
<asac> yeah
<tseliot> seb128: +1
<pitti> broken backlight, freezes, etc.
<pitti> regressions are always worth fixing, if we can be reasonably sure that the fixes don't regress something else
<rickspencer3> ok, we need a prioritized list of existant High or Critical x bugs
<pitti> I wouldn't go as far as not touching any X package at all in the next three weeks
<rickspencer3> see if there is code to cherry pick for those
<tseliot> oh and there's a new xserver too
<tseliot> (a bugfix release i.e. 1.6.4)
<rickspencer3> pitti, agreed, I think we should fix bugs where we can *safely*
<rickspencer3> ug
<tseliot> BTW I think we have an ack on a FFE for mesa already
<rickspencer3> tseliot, can we line up known bugs with a list of changes in these new version, and simply identify potential cherry picks?
<tseliot> rickspencer3: sure, I can do that and I can also see what can't be cherrypicked and/or backported
<tseliot> so as to see what we're missing
<seb128> tseliot, when did you get the ack?
<tseliot> if we don't upgrade
<tseliot> seb128: it wasn't me
<rickspencer3> ok, I think we need to do some more analysis here
<seb128> "you" being whoever asked for it
<tseliot> we had that when we upgraded to 7.6
<asac> what kind of mesa ack? thought we just said we dont want to upgrade ot latest
<rickspencer3> tseliot, pitti asac seb128 how about I send tseliot an email that he can pick up tomorrow, and he can structure some thoughts and data
<rickspencer3> and then we can discuss in channel tomorrow afternoon or the next day?
<asac> thats good
<asac> i am here
<tseliot> sure
 * rickspencer3 notes tseliot needs to leave in 3 minutes
<asac> (afternoon my time)
<tseliot> right
<seb128> ok
<pitti> I think we are pretty much in agreement here, thuogh
 * tseliot nods
<rickspencer3> pitti, right, in terms of broad approach, but if there are specific changes that we want to make, we should do them asap, and in an organized manner
<pitti> right
<rickspencer3> ACTION: rickspencer3 to start email thread regarding X cherry picks
<rickspencer3> so, moving on
<rickspencer3> last thing from me, I'd like to generate a list of changes to the desktop that we know are coming after beta
 * rickspencer3 hopes this does not take too long
 * pitti eyes #ubuntu-devel and sees more gdm work coming
 * tseliot is leaving. Bye bye
<pitti> thanks tseliot
<rickspencer3> shall we just blurt them out?
<asac> tseliot: bye!
<rickspencer3> bye tseliot - thanks much
<pitti> I told them that we won't have time to work on that ourselves
<seb128> tseliot, see you
<rickspencer3> pitti, what is it exactly?
<pitti> some behavioural change of the user picker in gdm
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> I wish the design team would ask for changes now and we could focus on fixing bugs in what we have
<pitti> seb128: "not"?
<rickspencer3> sorry, I got pulled into this discussion on #ubuntu-devel
 * asac lurks on -devel too 
<seb128> pitti, right
<rickspencer3> sorry all
<rickspencer3> can we carry on?
<seb128> yes please
<rickspencer3> besides obviously impending low priority changes to GDM
<rickspencer3> </sarcasm>
<seb128> we will get GNOME 2.28.1 updates before karmic
<rickspencer3> are there any other changes that we see?
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> (and the high-priority ones we have to tackle in gdm, like breaking keyboard layouts..)
<rickspencer3> I think the user switching menu in session menu
<seb128> we need to get the layout in the launchers menu fixed
<pitti> there's some changes to human theme which were already committed by kwwii and ready to upload
<seb128> dunno if that relies on new features or just on fixes though
<seb128> probably bug fixing
<rickspencer3> seb128, just blurt them out, I can filter later
<pitti> and we (well, I) need to reintroduce some kind of "alive" indicator in usplash for long livefs boots
<seb128> otherwise some of the empathy guys are trying to get msn videochat in
<rickspencer3> pitti, is that strictly necessary?
<seb128> it would mean updating telepathy-butterfly
<rickspencer3> pitti, nm, we can discuss later
<pitti> seb128: I saw the bug, but I'm not very convinced based on the feedback
<pitti> we don't even have jabber video working well
<Amaranth> I thought it was crashy
<seb128> pitti, they did set up a ppa and asked for testing now I think
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, it just sits there with doing nothing for a minute
<rickspencer3> perhaps we should simply hide the video button in empathy until it's working well
<pitti> seb128: right, and I read the first piece of feedback
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's say it's "no" for karmic
<seb128> users can get the update in a ppa
<pitti> +1 ^
<seb128> and we will get it in shape for ll
<pitti> it's not a regression
<rickspencer3> pitti, what did yo u+1?
<asac> makes sense
<pitti> rickspencer3: msn video chat
<rickspencer3> so -1 for msn video chat, right?
<asac> i acked "_no_ for msn video chat"
<pitti> rickspencer3: bug 438762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438762 in usplash "should show some kind of indication of system being alive during livesession boot" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438762
<seb128> rickspencer3, yes, too late, first feedback not good
<rickspencer3> k
<rickspencer3> any chance we will get Jabber video working well? kenvandine ?
<seb128> the splash staying there is confusing
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, on my short list of stuff to dig into
<kenvandine> so this week
<kenvandine> hopefully have a "we can do this" or not by end of week?
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, is hiding the video button an option if we can't get *any* video working reliably?
<pitti> kenvandine: short or "short"?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i would think so, but i haven't looked at that yet
<rickspencer3> I think having a "crash empathy" button that looks like a video chat button is not too good
<kenvandine> "short"
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, agreed
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, it's more like a dice -- make a video call or crash
<kenvandine> i would really think that should be simple
<rickspencer3> lol
<pitti> if it works, it's surprisingly good
<kenvandine> yeah
<rickspencer3> maybe the design team can make an icon for that
<kenvandine> i am impressed
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> roll the dice :)
<rickspencer3> seems like something that can be released in an update
<rickspencer3> if we get it working
<kenvandine> i actually think it is something related to things not getting cleaned up well
<pitti> well, but better to fix it for final; three weeks to go..
<rickspencer3> so Jabber chat either working, or video button hidden
<kenvandine> if you get a clean seesion, restart everything it seems ok
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, yes
<pitti> it works well when you restart all telepathy stuff, so it's something that piles up bad state over time
<rickspencer3> ok, moving on ...
<asac> are there meaningfull backtraces?
<kenvandine> i have that and some indicator bugs to digg into
<rickspencer3> there's the x cherry picks
<kenvandine> asac, not specifically, but i have sent logs to upstream
<rickspencer3> asac, awe_ nice work on NM, btw ...
<rickspencer3> and changes expected there?
<asac> i hope not
<rickspencer3> great
<asac> just a a few refinements ...
<awe_> me too
<asac> but i have to sit together with upstream and make a roadmap for 0.8 final
<awe_> I think just  bug fixes now...
<rickspencer3> good news
<awe_> asac, let me know when you do...
<rickspencer3> asac, mozilla, all done?
<asac> yeah
<rickspencer3> ok
<asac> rickspencer3: in general yes. i will probably add transitional packages for firefox-3.0 after beta so every user gets ffox 3.5 and we can remove 3.0
<rickspencer3> good, that's good to know
<rickspencer3> ccheney is not here, I think, but is OOo done?
<asac> but thats nothing intrusive - and was planned
<rickspencer3> asac, ack, thanks
<pitti> rickspencer3: there's a workaround for the armel breakage now, thanks to doko
<rickspencer3> doko is a hero indeed
<pitti> the other RC bug is the broken file dialogs for KDE, no solution tehre yet
<rickspencer3> lool must be a big fan now
<rickspencer3> ug
<rickspencer3> I guess they can role back to the default file dialogs
<rickspencer3> good list
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<seb128> no
<pitti> actions from previous meeting?
<rickspencer3> right
<asac> not from my side
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage: TheMuso to update the page for audio
<rickspencer3> I'll follow up with Robert and Luke directly for their items
<pitti> ok, thanks
<pitti> Riddell to clean up Kubuntu/Todo/Karmic
<pitti> that needs to happen as well still
<rickspencer3> k
<pitti> work items aren't going down
<rickspencer3> pitti, I haven't dived into those, what are the open items?
<rickspencer3> is it still mostly mozilla and kubuntu?
<pitti> rickspencer3: neither did I, Riddell just said that there are a lot which should be closed
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh, generally? mostly kubuntu, and then some testing/qa/release notes stuff
<rickspencer3> ok
<asac> mozilla is cleanup only stuff left afaict
<rickspencer3> I'll follow up up on those
<asac> that was always planned for post beta
<rickspencer3> could everyone please look over their work items and close or postpone as appropriate?
<pitti> yeah, those are fine
<rickspencer3> in general, there seem to be few enough open that I can follow them on an individual basis, but haven't had the time to dig in
<rickspencer3> okay
<rickspencer3> that's it then
 * rickspencer3 taps gavel
<pitti> thanks everyone
<asac> can we put the link for release critical bugs on the wiki page
<asac> maybe under "Remaining Work/Known Major bugs"?
<asac> anyway. thx
<pitti> we already have DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus for that, though
<Riddell> sorry folks, I entirely forgot the desktop meeting
<asac> pitti: ok. i will check that page. but i dont see this milestone link on it
<pitti> asac: oh, just the link? that's fine, I misread
<asac> yeah. that magic link i never remember how to find/construct ;)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i just pushed the system-tools-backends change to bzr now
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yay you
<chrisccoulson> what is booting meant to look like in karmic now anyway? i'm not really sure if i'm meant to see before xsplash
<chrisccoulson> i just see some lines of text at the moment
<pitti> that's how it's supposed to look for fast boots
<pitti> (without the text, though)
<pitti> for slower boots you should get usplash, but that's not working yet
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's what i was wondering
<chrisccoulson> the text i see are just from fsck and some other services starting normally
<pitti> seb128: btw, http://staging.launchpadlibrarian.net/32537683/XsessionErrors.txt
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, I noticed the bug activity ;-)
<kenvandine> i am amazed how fast my boots are in kvm
<asac> is codec search triggered randomly by rhythmbox supposed to be fixed?
 * asac remembers some codec issuse being discussed
<seb128> asac, some of the issues are fixed some not
<asac> seb128: my issue is if i try to play a dead stream it triggers it
<asac> like invalid songs on last.fm
<seb128> asac, not known I think
<asac> seb128: where the other bugs gstreamer or rhythmbox fixes?
<asac> were
<seb128> both but usually gstreamer
<dobey> mac_v: ping :)
<seb128> but other bugs are local files and broken mimetype detection
<asac> hmm
<asac> broken mimetype detection feels like it could also happen for bad streams
<pitti> seb128, asac: epiphany-webkit wants to go to main since it's a b-dep of epiphany-extensions
<pitti> should e-extensions be demoted as well?
<asac> pitti: i unseeded both
<asac> after discussion with slangasek
<seb128> pitti, isn't that what asac fixed today?
<asac> yes thats the consequence
<pitti> ah, then I guess we just need to rebuild ubuntu-meta
<pitti> hm, although, it shouldn't be in desktop, we don't install it by default
<asac> pitti: i only found them in dvd seeds
<mac_v> dobey: pong :)
<pitti> asac: so I can demote e-extensions now?
<asac> yes. ubuntu-desktop sounds wrong
<asac> yes
<dobey> mac_v: hey. djsiegel said i should bug you about getting some icons in humanity
<mac_v> dobey: sure .. if something is wrong ;) which icons?
<pitti> asac: done, thanks
<dobey> mac_v: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/humanity/ubuntuone-icons/+merge/12605 <- these :)
<asac> great
<asac> pitti: it was dep wait. will it automatically trigger rebuild?
<pitti> asac: yes, once it's published in universe
<asac> cool
 * mac_v checks
<dobey> mac_v: since they are humanity style and don't fit well with other themes, i think they belong in humanity rather than upstream. they need to be done for other sizes as well, and some of them also need to be ported over for the new humanity-dark i guess
<seb128> asac, btw do you plan to sponsor 2.28 or did already?
<asac> seb128: i am working with didrocks on it yes.
<seb128> ok thanks
<asac> now that everything is in universe we can just upload
<asac> was a bit in the limbo if we would fall under beta freeze or not ;)
<mac_v> dobey: only 2 icons?
<dobey> mac_v: no, there are 5
<dobey> mac_v: 2 in status/24, 3 in emblems/24
<mac_v> i see two in emblems , ...
<mac_v> ah!
<dobey> bzr st should show them all :)
<mac_v> dobey: this /24/emblem-ubuntuon-synchronized.svg can be a symlink
<dobey> symlink to what?
<mac_v> dobey: btw , did you make these?
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> ah crap
<mac_v> symlink to >/actions/24/dialog-apply.svg
<dobey> i made a typo
<dobey> mac_v: no, daniel made them i believe
<mac_v> dobey:  ok
<mac_v> dislog apply is the same icon
<mac_v> dialog*
<dobey> oh
<dobey> it probably shouldn't be
<mac_v> dobey: lol , why did djsiegel send  Dan's  icons to you to add them back in his own theme ;p ... or was it for a review
<djsiegel> mac_v: I was told to get them to the u1 guys!
<dobey> mac_v: i didn't know the icons were going to be humanity style until i got them :)
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<mac_v> djsiegel: dobey: the present color itself needs edit , since i have now increased the contrast
<mac_v> for the greyscale icons^
<dobey> mac_v: feel free to merge them in and then update that if you want :)
<mac_v> dobey: ok , sure , thanks ...
<mac_v> but what about the emblem-ubuntuon-synchronized.svg ? being similar to dialog apply?
<dobey> mac_v: humanity style isn't my area of expertise... tango is :)
<mac_v> :)
<dobey> mac_v: it probably should be something other than what dialog-{apply,ok,whatever} is
<mac_v> djsiegel: ^
<djsiegel> mac_v: which icon?
<mac_v> djsiegel: right now.. emblem-ubuntuon-synchronized.svg  and dialog-apply icons are similar
<djsiegel> oh, the check mark
<dobey> djsiegel: the green check
<djsiegel> yes, and why is that a problem?
<mac_v> no probs  , just checking ;)
<djsiegel> will users think that that emblem is turning their files into apply buttons?
<djsiegel> I don't see a problem
<dobey> well it dilutes the metaphor. it's not "applying" anything to the file :)
<seb128> who else there thinks that selected buttons seem to be pressed now?
<seb128> who else there thinks that selected buttons seem to be pressed now in karmic?
<dobey> but i'm not fussed about it
<djsiegel> yes, maybe the metaphor is hurt but I don't think users will ber :)
<mac_v> ;)
<djsiegel> and Ubuntu is for human beings, not metaphors :)
<dobey> there are much worse issues with the way emblems work anyway
<djsiegel> for reals
<seb128> Amaranth, wb
<Amaranth> well this sucks
<Amaranth> commented out the only line I could find that activated the row, luck
<Amaranth> added a line that should deactivate the row after the user list loads, no luck
<Amaranth> diving through layers of custom widgets, no fun
<Amaranth> err, first one should be no luck :P
<Amaranth> that was the hour beuno said it would take
<Amaranth> maybe I'll look at it again later when my blood pressure goes down
<seb128> Amaranth, I would advice adding a button rather
<seb128> that should be much easier
<seb128> just connect the button to the same signal than enter
<Amaranth> seb128: we're past UI freeze and string freeze, no?
<seb128> well you can discuss than having no selection or one is an ui change
<seb128> and we did add the button for power actions some days ago
<Amaranth> it's a UI change that doesn't affect documentation
<seb128> so yes, but if it's worth it we will get approval
<seb128> well it's up to you, but if knowing the gdm codebase you failed in one hour nobody in the team will look at it
<seb128> so either you want to keep trying this way
<seb128> or we suggest the button or next cycle
<Amaranth> yeah, I know the daemon side :P
<mac_v> dobey: hm... i wanted to ask , the icons which are used in the notification area are not consistently named , for example bluetooth uses the app icon labeled "bluetooth" , icons for device are used in the area too... shouldnt the labels be devicename-status ? can some consistency be done for that?
<Amaranth> I'll look at it again in a bit, blowing things up in GTA4 now :P
<rickspencer3> seb128> who else there thinks that selected buttons seem to be pressed now in karmic?
 * rickspencer3 does
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, thanks ;-)
<dobey> mac_v: hrmm?
<rickspencer3> seb128, are changes expected to this in the theme update that is coming?
<dobey> mac_v: i don't think that makes much sense. most of the icons on my panel have nothing to do with devices even.
<seb128> rickspencer3-afk, I don't know I will check tomorrow
<dobey> mac_v: though there should be consistency, i don't think it's specific enough to devices to say it has to be device-foo
<mac_v> dobey: the bluetooth icon is from the app folder
<mac_v> and is the same app icon
<dobey> yes
<dobey> i didn't say there aren't problems
<mac_v> ;)
<mac_v> alteast of the icons are placed in one location, it would be easier while making them :)
<dobey> but i don't think your suggestion is going to solve them :)
<mac_v> s/of/if
<dobey> well
<dobey> that's what single canvas workflow is for
<mac_v> yeah , but apps dont follow :(
<dobey> apps?
<mac_v> nm applet , or the music apps
<asac> what does "single canvas workflow" involved
<asac> involve
<asac> and where is that documented?
<dobey> look at the one-canvas branch of gnome-icon-theme in git
<dobey> or the ubuntuone icons in ubuntuone-client trunk
<asac> you cant expect apps to follow something that is in git of gnome-icon-theme ;)
<dobey> "humanity" isn't an app
<dobey> it's an icon theme
<dobey> which is what we were talking about, i thought
<asac> 20:44 < dobey> that's what single canvas workflow is for
<asac> 20:45 < mac_v> yeah , but apps dont follow :(
<mac_v> dobey: no, i meant in general , fo apps
<mac_v> for*
<asac> i think all thi sstarted because nm-applet and bluetooth are supposed to have different icons for tray vs. app
<mac_v> ;)
<dobey> apps using the theme incorrectly is app-specific problem. specifying status icon names isn't going to fix that
<asac> just wanted to understand what guideline those apps are breaching
<mac_v> asac: but even other apps , rhythmbox also do stuff similar to nm applet
<asac> otherwise its hard to argue upstream ... just saying: "ubuntu design team came up with this great idea of using different colored icons in tray than in apps" wont fly.
<dobey> well nm-applet does some dumb things with how it installs the icons
<dobey> nm-applet doesn't have an app icon anyway? it's not in my menus anywhere...
<mac_v> dobey: it uses nm-device-wired :/
<dobey> the problem is someone said "oh lets make tray icons be greyscale only"
<asac> right
<dobey> which of course is never going to work 100%
<asac> thjats what i am seeing
<asac> but i was told that it is arguably a bug that you cannot do that
<dobey> it doesn't work in OSX either
<asac> want to understand the rational so i can make a point upstream
<dobey> yes, arguably it is :)
<asac> what would be the argument ?
<dobey> but nobody has ever really worked out all the issues with doing it
<dobey> asac: well someone is arguing "we can't do that" obviously :)
<asac> ok so given how much this road is blocked i wonder if we should still pursue the greyscale icons in tray
<dobey> well since there's no way to guarantee what is and isn't there, i would say it's probably not really worth the trouble
<asac> dobey: what i have wished for would be some gnome best practices or so that says: "use different icon names for stuff inside your app and stuff that is displayed outside (like tray etc.)
<mac_v> asac: greyscale icons work now , there are no probs there ,  i figured out which icon is used where,and make the greyscale/color icon accordingly... but the naming is still messed up
<mac_v> which size*
<dobey> asac: we can work on getting something like that together, but it's a lot more work
<asac> mac_v: well. now nm-applet uses the greyscale icons everywhere
<asac> not just in tray
<asac> or did you fix that?
<dobey> mac_v: it works until you run something else
<mac_v> asac: fixed :)
<dobey> mac_v: like... skype
<dobey> mac_v: or some app under wine
<asac> mac_v: why didnt you tell me? i was about to do a big argument upstream to change icon names
<mac_v> dobey: for this cycle we are restricting to only system icon and not doing app icons
<asac> ok so there is no action needed?
<asac> neither for gnome-bluetooth nor nm-applet?
<mac_v> asac: action still needed
<asac> i mean from code side
<mac_v> the bluetooth icon is still messed up
<asac> what does "messed up" mean?
<mac_v> asac: it uses 24px icon in both panel and menu
<mac_v> app icon*
<asac> ok. but you can have different icon for tray and app?
<dobey> well
<dobey> you'd need to patch something
<asac> what i dont understand is how you fixed the nm-applet having greyscale in editor
<mac_v> asac: right now we cant , so the menu also uses the greysacel icon
<asac> as you found out it uses the same icons. even the same memory
<asac> from what i can see
<mac_v> asac: the nm editor uses 16px icons while the panel uses 24px
<asac> ok. feels like a hacky workaround
<dobey> mac_v: change your panel height to 18px :)
<asac> relying on different sizes ;)
<mac_v> asac: exactly right now i have hacked ;)
<asac> yes. so greyscale will not be great
<mac_v> just working around the problem
<asac> current situation for me is: half of the apps in tray have greyscale
<asac> the rest is still colorful
<asac> all apps would have needed to be fixed ;) ... now it looks less polished then before for me ;)
<mac_v> dobey: i have given the icon sufficient padding so there are no problems untill 19px ;)
<mac_v> dobey: asac: for lucid UX is planning on runtime desaturation of icons
<dobey> mac_v: if you decrease the panel size, it should get the icon at the smaller size, so your "hack" would break
<dobey> runtime desaturation is an even worse hack
<dobey> then it looks like the icons are just disabled
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<asac> desaturation by whom?
<asac> if its the panel thats ok imo
<mac_v> by the notification area
<asac> and much better than asking us to duplicate all icons upstream
<dobey> eh, it's the same general downstream branding problem that always has been
<mac_v> its already being done in UNR , for the inactive window list icons
<mac_v> asac: but still a separate label would be ideal ;)
<asac> yes. but unless there is an official gnome guideline it doesnt make sense to pursue that for individual apps
<asac> once we have such a guidline, we need to do a mass bug filing
<dobey> well nobody has ever enumerated all the issues
<mac_v> yeah  , thats why someone must make them... *hint* dobey  ;)
<asac> (not necessarily gnome ... freedesktop i guess)
<dobey> until someone does, you're not going to get anywhere
<dobey> asac: freedesktop probably won't do, because it gets into the area of specifying design, which would be conflicting across desktops
<asac> for me the current issue is confined to: use different icon names for things that are displayed outside your app ;)
<dobey> (though we definitely ONE single hig/design target for all the desktop world)
<dobey> such a mess it is
<asac> dobey: how is it design to ask for using different labels for things not displayed within the app?
<dobey> some cases it really doesn't make sense to do that
<dobey> like i said, it's a lot more complicated than it seems
<dobey> and nobody has enumerated the issues
<asac> good
<asac> then i will reject any such request ;)
<mac_v> asac: noooooooo :(
<asac> i dont see why duplicating nm-applet icons is something worse the effort and arguments if its not going to be fixed anytime soon for all apps
<mac_v> asac: lets fix what we can , other we'll [or i'll ] pester later ;p
<mac_v> others*
<asac> its not a fix if there is not a line/best practice
<mac_v> hmm.. there needs to be a best practice somewhere... who can bring that ?
<asac> project that you are some random upstream guy. think what would be needed to convince you that something makes sense.
<asac> and be three time as picky and stubborn as you would be on your own
<asac> then you have found what we need ;)
<mac_v> hmm... ;)
<asac> it probably needs to come from some independent authority
 * dobey hides
<asac> like freedesktop/gnome
<mac_v> tries to drag dobey back in ;p
<dobey> gnome is so not an independent authority
<dobey> just ask the KDE guys :P
<mac_v> dobey: pls give asac some convincing points to argue upstream
<dobey> mac_v: make me a list of all the issues.
<asac> gnome would be enough to convince folks with gtk/gnome apps
<dobey> well
<dobey> i am enough to convince gtk/gnoem people
<asac> across the board you need freedesktop or something else toolkit agnostic
<dobey> and i'm mostly enough to convince the kde people
<dobey> but i don't know what all the issues are exactly
<asac> yes, but you have idea what to do :)
<dobey> i know it's a very hard problem
<dobey> and nobody is telling me what all the issues are
<asac> our current issue is tray/status vs. app icons ;)
<dobey> yes, but like i said, there isn't one obvious solution that works for everyone
<dobey> or i'm sure we'd have done it already :)
<Amaranth> yay, failsafe patches got in
<mac_v> :(
<dobey> it doesn't make sense to have the exact same icon in 2 files, just because a few people want to make one instance of it be a different style
<dobey> (and symlinks are not the answer to that)
<asac> no. you need a hierarchy ;)
<asac> rather fallback chain
<dobey> we have that
<asac> good. that means that the icon names are not the problem ;)
<Amaranth> right, so the tray icon code can try to use gnome-bluetooth-tray and if that isn't found it should fall back to gnome-bluetooth
<asac> how does the fallback chain work?
<dobey> some of them are
<dobey> like networkmanager icons
<asac> lets say i want asac-supericon
<dobey> asac: see the icon naming spec
<asac> and want to just ship one icon, but will allow themeres to use different ones in place1 and 2
<Amaranth> dobey: Is what I said correct?
<dobey> Amaranth: somewhat
<asac> dobey: i won't wade through a spec if you are the guy that could convince upstreams ;)
<Amaranth> that's the only thing I remember from the discussions on xdg-list :P
<asac> dobey: someone should tell me concrete issues with the networkmanager icons and give solutions
<mac_v> dobey: there are apps which simply dump icons in the tray , just to indicate "I'm running" rather "I'm in active/inactive state" and such apps just use the app icon... this is wrong , if the icon is present in the notification area , it should be a representative of the state of the device
<asac> if the problem is understood it must be easy to do that
<dobey> mac_v: it's not wrong. why is it wrong?
<mac_v> simply displaying an app icon is not a notification...
<dobey> mac_v: everything in the tray isn't a device.
<mac_v> right ,
<dobey> mac_v: because someone decided to call it a "notification area" doesn't mean notifications show up there
<dobey> mac_v: *notifications* show up about 3 feet from the tray on my monitor :)
<mac_v> rhythmbox uses the app icons too m but rather it would be more informative , if it uses a Play or pause icon .... simply displaying the app icon conveys no meaning
<dobey> well
<dobey> what if i have rhythmbox, and something else that plays media, and they both have tray icons?
<dobey> they both should have the same icon?
<dobey> that doesn't make sense either
<dobey> it needs more context
<mac_v> dobey: each app has an icon overlay
<mac_v> of the state
<dobey> like, skype and pidgin shouldn't use the same icons
<dobey> would look silly to have 2 of the same icon in the tray
<mac_v> no i think you got me wrong
<dobey> so it should have the app icon?
<dobey> and then a tiny little emblem you can barely see?
<mac_v> if rhythmbox is running , use rhythmbox icon with an overlay of play , if paused pause... similarly for other apps
<dobey> i don't think that makes sense
<mac_v> not tiny but visible
<dobey> the main issue isn't even the icons
<dobey> it's the interaction model
<mac_v> it would make more sense than simply displaying the app icon ;)
<dobey> it doesn't just display the app icon
<dobey> it has state icons based around the app icon
<dobey> granted, the app icon isn't particularly interesting
<dobey> it could certainly use improvements
<dobey> but i don't think overlays are the answer
<mac_v> yes
<mac_v> maybe not. ;)
<dobey> just like body kits don't make honda civics look any cooler
<dobey> :)
<mac_v> but some improvement in the naming will allow better meaningful icons
<dobey> well
<dobey> not especially
<dobey> this sort of thing works ok in OSX because they have a separation between application status, and system status
<mac_v> why cant it be done here?
<dobey> though some apps abuse that (like skype and dropbox)
<dobey> mac_v: i didn't say it couldn't be. i said it's a lot harder than you keep expecting it to be
<mac_v> or maybe  .. separate sys and app status?
<dobey> because we shove everything in one place
<mac_v> dobey: yea ;)
<dobey> which isn't the case on osx, which is what you're trying to copy :)
<mac_v> its hard , thats why we need you to convince others ;)
<dobey> changing the names around isn't going to fix the real problem though
<mac_v> surely not , but can reduce the nonsensical app icons
<dobey> it's not going to get rid of the app icons
<asac> ArneGoetje: did we have a bug for the broken country code langpacks?
<dobey> it's just going to make developers do more work
<asac> hmm guess he is asleep
<dobey> for no special reason other than to accomodate a couple of icon themes that want to make other icons be greyscale :)
<mac_v> dobey: its not only for an icon theme , but in general its a problem
<dobey> how is it a problem in general?
<dobey> it's only a problem for themes that want to deviate from the default icons
<mac_v> not all icons in the notification area , really notify
<dobey> huh?
<mac_v> they simply exist as duds ;p
<dobey> i don't understand what you're trying to say
<mac_v> the icons dont convey *any* meaning by simplying displaying the app icon
<mac_v> ah well... this is just the age old problem of notification area abuse :(
<dobey> i don't understand what is *simply* displaying the app icon?
<dobey> afaict, nothing is
<mac_v> dobey: ex: bluetooth , it doesnt say connected or syncing or disconnected
<mac_v> it just displays a static app icon
<dobey> mac_v: and how would that be different if the icon name were different? your theme would show the exact same icon, only the panel would be greyscale, and the prefs menu item would be color, no?
<dobey> mac_v: changing the icon name isn't going to change how the status is shown.
<dobey> and i don't think the bluetooth tray thingy actually does anything with syncing does it?
<dobey> generally speaking, bluetooth icon should probably just not be shown in the tray
<mac_v> dobey: no , i'm not asking this for the greyscale icons , but in general for better indication of the notification area , if there are different labels, for ex: bluetooth-active  , bluetooth , syncing , bluetooth-disabled , it would be better to make icons which would convey the meaning and in the end make the tray icons more meaningful
<dobey> but that's a design/code problem, and not an icon name issue, from what i can tell from your complaints
<dobey> mac_v: it's only useful if the code actually displays that status, which it doesn't do
<dobey> and i think 'bluetooth' is too general for that anyway
<mac_v> if such icons are not able to convey , they should not use the notification area
<dobey> there are more specific things that would deal with that better
<mac_v> so there should be a guideline saying , if icon can convey adequate meaning , use the tray , or else the icon should not use the tray
<dobey> i don't think guidelines should be that vague
<dobey> guidelines should be objective. "adequate meaning" is very subjective
<mac_v>  better guidelines , but you get the idea ;)
<dobey> and it's hard to make that objective, because it's more something that needs to be determined on a per-app basis in the design of that app
<Amaranth> it builds! ship it!
<mac_v> dobey: dobey: it can be done , split the apps in categories > system icons ,  music players , chat clients , ...  and making a guideline for each category , should work
 * Amaranth misses gdmflexiserver -n
<dobey> mac_v: like i said, i don't think it's that simple :)
<mac_v> surely not ;)
<mac_v> dobey: but at some point *someone* has to try as hard as possible
<mac_v> brainstorming it can lead to a solution
<mac_v> its just no one cared for it , till now
 * mac_v placing burden on dobey's shoulders
<mac_v> ;)
<dobey> rhythmbox shouldn't have a tray icon.
<dobey> doh. and there's a pixel on my monitor that's gone wrong
<mac_v> it could be used to minimize the icon , since it can be an app running for long hours and displaying a window might not be needed
<mac_v> rhythmbox^
<mac_v>  to minimize app to the icon*
<dobey> that's a general desktop interaction problem
 * kenvandine doesn't think you really need the icon to do that
<mac_v> oh
<kenvandine> just a myth :)
<dobey> it should be minimized and be done with it
<dobey> kenvandine: you don't
<dobey> it would be much better in the OSX dock though
<mac_v> kenvandine: how you you do otherwise?
<dobey> because it'd designed for that
<dobey> mac_v: just minimize the window and not worry about it
<seb128> you need an another way to have it available but not in the taskslist
<mac_v> dobey: lol ;)
<kenvandine> i am biased though... i hate icons in the notification area
<mac_v> +1 to seb128
<kenvandine> i am also not a fan of the task list
<dobey> seb128: the tray icon is the wrong answer to that
<kenvandine> i am fine with the window close and still running... and no icon
<seb128> I didn't say it was the right one
<kenvandine> if you want it again, you restart it which just raises the window
<seb128> I just said you need an another one
<mac_v> kenvandine: then you cant access it :(
<seb128> wb Amaranth
<kenvandine> mac_v, why?
<dobey> the osx dock is a much better answer to that
<Amaranth> yay I've got a button that doesn't do anything
<dobey> and i don't see why you need to not have it in the task list anyway
 * Amaranth will try again tomorrow
<mac_v> if there is no icon or window list displayed  , where can you bring back the app from?
<dobey> it doesn't make any sense for it to not be there
<dobey> it is in fact, a task
<kenvandine> mac_v, the menu... or gnome-do
<kenvandine> etc
<dobey> if you don't want windows in your task list, get rid of the task list :)
<seb128> kenvandine, because the menu is not quick to access
<seb128> kenvandine, the same reason why the indicator messaging menu sucks
<kenvandine> i use gnome-do :)
<seb128> gnome-do is a geek tool
<dobey> i still have yet to have someone tell me what gnome-do actually *does*
<mac_v> kenvandine: menu or gnome do.. is also similar to window list
<mac_v> lol
<seb128> dobey, it allows geek to use the keyboard to do extra things
<kenvandine> dobey, it launches applications
<kenvandine> mac_v, my point is, if there is no window and the app is running
<dobey> so it's redundancy, ok
<kenvandine> running the app again should start a new instance, but raise the existing one
<kenvandine> dobey, it's cooler :)
<dobey> kenvandine: by cooler, you mean it has shiny effects?
<kenvandine> although it has gotten kind of buggy and i use it less
<mac_v> kenvandine: but that can be done for us , is that a good design , will new users want to type commands to bring up the apps?  users always want click and go ;)
<dobey> but still, i'm sure it's not an ideal interaction model for the desktop
<seb128> kenvandine, if there is no ui clue that a thing is running you fail
<dobey> gnome-system-monitor is fail
<dobey> as a user, how do i know what is what when i look at the "Processes" tab?
<chrisccoulson> gnome-system-monitor is definately fail for me right now
<chrisccoulson> because it doesn't even work ;)
<dobey> it's also probably very useful for me to click "End Process" on "gconfd-2"
<dobey> or "bonobo-activation-server"
<Amaranth> gnome-do is the kind of thing you have to use for a bit to understand the point
<seb128> still a geek tool
<Amaranth> sure, unless you turn on docky mode
<seb128> hum, compiz focus issues with polkit prompt are not really fixed yet
<dobey> eh
<dobey> i can't even run compiz
<dobey> and metacity sucks at focusing new windows
<Amaranth> I haven't been able to reproduce since the first git snapshots of 0.8.3
<Amaranth> seb128: what app popped up the polkit window that failed?
<dobey> of course, compiz still works ok on my old laptop with an i915
<mac_v> dobey: why is this labelled without an 'e' /emblem-ubuntuon-synchronized.svg , is this supposed to be 'on' ?
<seb128> Amaranth, when installing upgrades with update-manage 2 dialogs are displayed for some reason
<mac_v> or one?
<dobey> but my nvidia 9500GT desktop can't do it
<dobey> mac_v: because it was a typo
<Amaranth> seb128: and only one pops up?
<seb128> the first one get first prompt with the decorator not colored
<mac_v> ah ok
<dobey> mac_v: i already fixed it and pushed a new revision
<Amaranth> dobey: does it say whitelisted driver not found?
<seb128> the second one doesn't get the focus
<dobey> Amaranth: no it says "compiz.real crashed"
<Amaranth> dobey: yay nvidia
<seb128> decorator nor colored = no focused usually
<dobey> Amaranth: or yay crappy code that crashes
<Amaranth> dobey: unless of course your LANG is empty, then that's our bug
<dobey> Amaranth: it worked fine until alpha6 or something
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - did you have to authenticate for 2 different actions when you upgraded then?
<Amaranth> right, echo $LANG
<dobey> [dobey@lunatari:run-tree]: env|grep LANG
<dobey> GDM_LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<dobey> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes
<Amaranth> dobey: did you click the little button to send a report? :)
<dobey> although i don't know if that is from X or from my terminal login
<seb128> the first one is install-package
<seb128> the second one upgrade-package
<dobey> Amaranth: no, i had to spend 10 minutes fixing all my windows back to how they were, since metacity decided to move them around and resize them :(
<chrisccoulson> perhaps aptdaemon should let you do upgrade-package if you can authenticate for install-package
<seb128> it should
<seb128> but still there is a focus issue
<Amaranth> So I need to make update-manager do something that needs to install something and upgrade something
<seb128> the first dialog should at least have colored decorations
<seb128> in fact it doesn't have get focus
<diazamet> How can I automatically run a script after NetworkManager has setup a connection (after coming out of suspend for example)?
<seb128> ie keyboard input doesn't go to it, it's just displayed in the first plan
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> Hard to debug
<seb128> why?
<seb128> just run update-manager and click on "upgrade"
<Amaranth> works fine
<Amaranth> but I don't have anything new to install
<seb128> downgrade something
<Amaranth> no, I meant new packages
<Amaranth> although it just did the on top but no focus thing
<seb128> well I've the focus and color issue on the normal dialog
<Amaranth> so it's a race condition, goody
<asac> diazamet: /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/
<Amaranth> hmm, now it's always doing it
<seb128> good ;-)
<Amaranth> I have a feeling this is going to be another "can't reproduce when I do a local build" problem
<Amaranth> I think my CPU has bug fixing powers
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - is the focus issue really solveable? ie, there is no way for the window manager to know where the authentication dialog came from with the existing polkit API, or do i misunderstand the issue?
<Amaranth> the mac goodness is trying to make things work better :P
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I don't know enough about polkit to say
<Amaranth> seb128: it's on top because it sets StateAbove
<Amaranth> apparently cornelius never committed that patch, just showed it to me...
<asac> chrisccoulson: what focus issue?
<Amaranth> he had a patch to make above windows always steal focus
<asac> not grabbing global focus=
<asac> ?
<chrisccoulson> asac - with the policykit authentication dialogs
<seb128> chrisccoulson, run update-manager, click on install updates
<seb128> the dialog is not focussed as it should
<seb128> ups
<seb128> asac, ^
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i've seen the focus issue a couple of times too
<asac> chrisccoulson: i figured that. but whats the prob?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that was a reply to asac's question ;-)
<Amaranth> "It seems that the daemon died."
<Amaranth> neat
<Amaranth> let's see if I can reproduce _that_
<seb128> asac, the way it works is that the running application should give the event timestamp to the one called
<Amaranth> update-manager is now just blanked out and spinning :/
<seb128> dunno enough about polkit to know why that's not done there though
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's the issue, but i don't think that's possible with the current API
<Amaranth> metacity clearly has a workaround due to some other app doing buggy things like this
<asac> so first i notice is that the install button is slected  somehow
<asac> as if it was pressed ;)
<seb128> right, that's the new theme
<asac> thats focus bg color?
<seb128> I need to ask design guys about that
<Amaranth> asac: nah, that's just the new theme making default buttons look pressed :P
<asac> not even that
<seb128> asac, not sure if that's a bug or a design decision
<asac> ah ;)
<seb128> it's a theme thing
<robbiew> bratsche: I think the fix for bug 435522 breaks xsplash behavior on UNR
<asac> i think we should make a sliding green error guiding the user to the button rather than making it darker ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435522 in xsplash "xsplash timing out too early" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435522
<Amaranth> ok, when aptdaemon crashes update-manager goes bonkers
<asac> s/error/arrow/
<chrisccoulson> wow, this is the second time in as many weeks that i have to look at xorg code
<mclasen> seb128: there is no direct communication between app and polkit-agent with polkit 1.0
<mclasen> there is no way for the dialog to be associated with any specific window
<bratsche> robbiew: Really?  That's happening in UNR now?
<seb128> mclasen, how should the timestamp handle work then?
<seb128> g$
<chrisccoulson> mcalsen - thats what i thought
<seb128> handling
<bratsche> robbiew: I mean, *what's* happening in UNR? :)
<chrisccoulson> s/mcalsen/mclasen
<chrisccoulson> d'oh
<robbiew> bratsche: xsplash is not getting the signal
<robbiew> so it stays up
<asac> seb128: and the problem is a not set timestamp?
<asac> (for the auth dialog)
<robbiew> I have to switch consoles and kill it
<bratsche> Fuck all.
<bratsche> Okay, let me try to setup UNR or something.
<bratsche> :)
<robbiew> works on desktop though :)
<Amaranth> asac: if you click on something then a window with a timestamp of 0 appears focus stealing prevention kicks in because you're interacting with your app
<seb128> asac, right, as just said there is no direct communication between the client and the polkit dialog
 * Amaranth is too tired to explain correctly
<seb128> asac, ie the dialog doesn't get the event timestamp set
<robbiew> bratsche: let me know if you need me to provide some log files or run something
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - there seems to be some code in the xrandr g-s-d plugin to work around a similar issue with the dialog which appears after applying display configuration
<chrisccoulson> the dbus api allows you to specify the window ID of the parent window
<seb128> asac, that's the "doesn't steal focus while I'm typing" kicking in there
<chrisccoulson> (ie, gnome-display-properties)
<asac> hmm ok.
<asac> but does it at least have proper association with the parent window? or is that just global?
<Amaranth> hmm, lagtastic
<seb128> asac, well it's spawned over dbus so "no"
<bratsche> robbiew: Do you think you can update your xsplash to what's in trunk?  It fixes some logging output.  Then if you could send me the contents of /var/log/gdm/xsplash.log that would help a lot.
<Amaranth> asac: It's a completely independent state above (always on top) window
<seb128> asac, but cf what chrisccoulson said, g-s-d has code for that which could maybe be copied
<robbiew> bratche: sure
<bratsche> robbiew: Awesome, thanks!
<mclasen> seb128: thats a somewhat incongruent answer... you can pass xids over dbus; and the old policykit did that
<mclasen> but the new one doesn't
<asac> yeah
 * Amaranth fixes
<asac> err ... i am seeing a "Task cannot be monitored or controlled" dialog now
<asac> "It seems that the daemon died."
<Amaranth> asac: that means aptdaemon crashed
<asac> thats what update-manager tells me
<asac> ah ;)
 * asac never saw that ;)
<Amaranth> it does that apparently if you try to use some other window when it's waiting for polkit
<asac> yeah. could be i didnt close the dialog
<asac> or cancelled
<asac> not so sure anymore
<bratsche> robbiew: Oh, and I found what was causing that error you were seeing about how it couldn't find libtool.m4 or pkg.m4.  Fixed that this morning, so it should be easier to build now. :)
<asac> at least was a timeout thing
<robbiew> bratsche: thank gawd! :P
<Amaranth> It probably waits a bit then aptdaemon falls over
<bratsche> heh
<asac> i assume there is a bug?
<asac> no need to look up. just want to file ;)
<asac> anyway have to get some food and then stop ;)
<seb128> asac, have fun see you tomorrow
<asac> see you
<Amaranth>     if (w->clientLeader == active->clientLeader)
<Amaranth>         return TRUE;
<Amaranth> that's the code that used to make polkit windows work, wish we could still rely on that :P
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - indeed. i'm not sure what the answer to the current situation is really
<Amaranth> building a possible fix right now
<chrisccoulson> yeah?
<chrisccoulson> how? :)
<Amaranth>     if (w->state & CompWindowStateAboveMask)
<Amaranth>         return TRUE;
<Amaranth> If it's stupid but it works it's not stupid
<chrisccoulson> does CompWindowStateAboveMask come from a property on the window?
<chrisccoulson> (sorry, i'm not familiar with compiz code)
<chrisccoulson> oh, hang on
<chrisccoulson> i get it now
<Amaranth> yeah, it's what gets set when you tell a window to be always on top
<chrisccoulson> does compiz not honor that already?
<Amaranth> we're showing these windows on top of everything anything, might as well give them focus
<Amaranth> s/anything/already/
<Amaranth> bleh
<chrisccoulson> yay for xprop!
<Amaranth> works :)
<Amaranth> I'll give it a day to see what upstream thinks then just stick it in ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sounds good though!
 * chrisccoulson is hating xlib
<seb128> chrisccoulson, still fighting gsd?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah
<chrisccoulson> i think i know whats happening in bug 404924 though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404924 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gdk_x_error()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404924
<chrisccoulson> it crashes because the window doesn't exist anymore, but i've been trying to figure out why it gets a BadDrawable rather than a BadWindow
<chrisccoulson> and i think i know now
<seb128> oh?
<chrisccoulson> you can see from the trace that the actual protocol request is 14, which is GetGeometry (and not GetWindowAttributes) like I expected
<chrisccoulson> GetGeometry returns BadDrawable if the window doesn't exist
<chrisccoulson> so thats another xklavier bug
<chrisccoulson> yay \o/
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'll try and look at the xrandr crash too, but i might not be so successful with that one;)
<chrisccoulson> i wish i had some hardware that i could trigger the issue on
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that happening every time on some hardware?
<chrisccoulson> the xrandr issue?
<seb128> yes
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure about that, but i've never seen it (and it's difficult for me to test with the nvidia binary drivers anyway)
<chrisccoulson> i don't know how people trigger these crashes. the window that triggers the crash in xklavier code must have been on the display for a very short period of time
<chrisccoulson> ive never been able to recreate it
<chrisccoulson> but it seems other people seem to be able to quite easily
<seb128> could it be that they close it by typing by mistake or something?
<seb128> ie dialog stealing focus and closed before they notice
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - possibly. but the sequence of events is that gnome-settings-daemon gets notified of a new window, and the window has disappeared again before calling XGetWindowAttributes
<chrisccoulson> i suppose g-s-d could get pre-empted though
<chrisccoulson> and the window could disappear in between
<seb128> it's weird
<chrisccoulson> it is
<chrisccoulson> i wish xklavier would cache window properties rather than repeatedly doing X calls to fetch the same information
<robbiew> bratsche: is there a special way to build the xsplash in trunk?  I can build it, but nothing happens when I run it..that is no graphic.  However, the logfile is created
<robbiew> last message is a WRN: Unable to call to request name. You probably don't have sufficient privileges.
<Amaranth> robbiew: sudo -u gdm xsplash
<robbiew> thnx
<bratsche> robbiew: If that doesn't work, you need to configure using --with-user=gdm
<seb128> Laney, who moved the f-spot rules away from cdbs? ;-)
<Laney> we did that ages ago
<Laney> is there a problem?
<seb128> well jaunty was still using it
<Laney> fsvo ages
<seb128> yes, broken translations because intltool-update --pot is not called
<seb128> yes, broken translations because intltool-update --pot is not called
<seb128> ups
<seb128> gnome.mk used to do that for us
<Laney> what do other packages do?
<seb128> Laney, it depends on intltool already do you think you could add a cd po; intltool-update --pot
<Laney> I don't know about translations to be honest, not sure why this is needed
<seb128> Laney, the one not using cdbs? they get that change in debian it costs nothing or they have an ubuntu change
<Laney> oh is this not needed in debian?
<seb128> Laney, no, it's languagepack thing
<Laney> ok
<Laney> wouldn't it be appropriate for a debhelper change?
<seb128> intltool-update generates the translation template
<seb128> which is imported in rosetta at upload
<seb128> we probably need a gnome class or some equivalent in dh7
<seb128> but that's not going to happen for karmic now
<Laney> sure
<seb128> it's just adding a "cd po; intltool-update --pot"
<seb128> in the rules
<Laney> I'm just thinking of abstractions
<Laney> I don't mind adding it if it doesn't do anything in debian
<seb128> it will write the pot in the po directory
<seb128> which is a text file
<seb128> you might want to clean it in the clean target too not sure if make clean does it
<seb128> that takes almost no time
<seb128> so it's fine for a debian build
<seb128> I can have a look and give you a debdiff if you want
<Laney> sure
<seb128> ok, will do
<seb128> I'm not fluent with dh7 yet though
<Laney> thanks
<seb128> but it's a good opportunity to have a look ;-)
<Laney> at which part of the build should it go?
<seb128> whenever you want
<seb128> it can be run before or after build
<seb128> you want to run it after applying patches though in case they change strings
<Laney> ok just put it in override_dh_install then
<seb128> ok, I will test build that and give you a debdiff, thanks
<Laney> cool thanks
 * seb128 is playing with beta iso, seems to be working great
<kwwii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/422511 <- w00t, patched ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422511 in human-theme "problem with new scrollbar in Human theme - GtkRange::trough-border set to 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kwwii> seb128: at the end of that bug there is a patch, any chance we could get that in karmic?
<seb128> yes but not before beta though
<seb128> just subscribe the sponsors
<seb128> we will deal with it after the freeze end
<kwwii> sweet, thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<kwwii> I was really afraid you were going to hate me ;)
<seb128> don't worry there is no hate around there ;-)
<seb128> getting changes after beta is not really an issue as long they are fixing issues
<seb128> getting all the changes the day before a freeze is what tends to stress us rather ;-)
<kwwii> yeah, I can imagine...I do understand about having too much to do ;)
<Amaranth> yay setting a wifi connection as system finally works
<Amaranth> no more waiting to get online after I login
<seb128> Laney, ok, it's just adding a "cd po; intltool-update --pot" after dh_install in rules
<seb128> Laney, ok, it's just adding a "cd po; intltool-update --pot" after dh_install in rules
<seb128> ups
<seb128> do you want a bug and patch in the bts to track that or something?
<Laney> works for me
<Laney> or you can do a git merge request, whatever is easier
<seb128> I will rather open a bug, I don't have git checkout there
<rickspencer3-afk> TheMuso, are you online yet?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: have been for a while
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, can you join a call in 9 minutes?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: If I knew what number to call, yes I could.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, it will be on my conference line
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Ok then, I'll look that up.
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, I'll be sending a mail in 2 minutes with the info
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: np I found it
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, we'll do a quick Team Meeting Eastern Edition right after
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Sure.
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, are you online? team meeting will be a tad late ^
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, i am, np
<kwwii> asac: any reason you removed the main-sponsors assignment on the gtk trough issue?
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, oops
<rickspencer3> did you see that Will is setting up the call on his line?
<rickspencer3> he just sent a mail with details
 * rickspencer3 is not trying to cause confusion
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: yes
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, thanks
<TheMuso> Problem is, I don't know if there is an australian #, and I have had problems with international nubmers
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, I'll hop on the call, and ask for an Australian #
<rickspencer3> if we can't get one, we'll switch to my #
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Tis fine, seems to be working, will be with you soon
<rickspencer3> oh
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-09-30
<seb128> hum
<seb128> Amaranth, you probably means 9.10 in your blog post about plans for compiz?
<Amaranth> seb128: No, old posts flooded it
<seb128> oh ok
<Amaranth> seb128: some of them are two years old, I don't blog much
<Amaranth> Although sadly everything on that list is still not done
<Amaranth> ENOTIME
<seb128> ok, I was not sure if that was a blog error on a title one ;-)
<Amaranth> I switched to movabletype and apparently even though it saved the ids for the posts in the import having a new feed URL made planet think they were new
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey seb
<seb128> hello robert_ancell
<seb128> how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, good, you're up late!
<seb128> yes, I did some late debugging sessions and manage to shift my sleep cycle a bit again
<seb128> it happens almost every cycle ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - patch attached to bug 404924 now. i don't know if you're in sponsoring mood or if you want to wait until after beta ;)
<robert_ancell> :) how is the cycle going for you?  It seems pretty stable
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404924 in libxklavier "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gdk_x_error()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404924
<seb128> ie look at some issue until late, oversleep the next day, don't feel tired in the evening so go back to the computer at 11pm and start over again
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that's what i'm like every day
<chrisccoulson> i could have fallen asleep at 2pm at work today
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I will do sponsoring tomorrow, it's all beta frozen anyway
<chrisccoulson> but by the time i get home, i'm not tired any more
<seb128> robert_ancell, karmic seems in a good shape to me, what do you think?
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+bugs?field.milestone%3Alist=12698
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah I haven't seen any major bugs to work on so been working on pushing patches upstream mostly
<seb128> I've added some bugs to the list
<seb128> urg
<robert_ancell> all of those I look at seem to be worked on
<seb128> bug #431953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431953 in gnome-control-center "gnome-display-properties assert failure: display-properties:ERROR:xrandr-capplet.c:643:rebuild_resolution_combo: code should not be reached" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431953
<seb128> bug #274915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274915 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_shape()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274915
<seb128> bug #427118
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 427118 in gnome-keyring "Very slow logout caused by gnome-keyring-daemon" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427118
<seb128> robert_ancell, ^ you can look at those if you want
<robert_ancell> ok, i'll take 437682 too
<seb128> or the gdm keyboard selection issues
<robert_ancell> bug 437682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437682 in gnome-control-center "Missing "Run Application" entry in Keyboard Shortcuts customization dialog" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437682
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - isn't bug 431953 reported upstream too?
<seb128> robert_ancell, just add a comment or assign the bug to you if you start on it
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure i saw a   bugzilla report on that
<seb128> so we don't duplicate tasks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there is one about mirror making it crash
<robert_ancell> yup, will do
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thats the same issue isn't it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, bug #428351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428351 in gnome-control-center "gnome-display-properties core dump when setting mirror mode" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428351
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh indeed
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, they're the same ;)
<seb128> the mirror one was not reported using apport so I didn't match the titles
<chrisccoulson> we could just revert the commit that introduced that change. i'm not sure what issue the commit was trying to fix
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you know what commit did that?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i can see where it crashes, and i can see the change that causes it
<chrisccoulson> just looking for the git commit now though
<seb128> ah good
<seb128> I didn't look at the issue out of trying to get it crashing there
<seb128> but it works fine on real install and kvm one
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can't get it to crash either
<chrisccoulson> -ENOTENOUGHSCREENS
<seb128> robert_ancell, you are welcome to look to bugs too to spot extra issues to milestone for karmic ;-)
<seb128> I will keep doing that in the next days so you can watch the list daily too
<robert_ancell> will keep an eye out :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, also you can work on the recent 2.28.1 updates
<seb128> ie the totem ones, and resync on debian maybe too
<robert_ancell> oh were there some today?
<seb128> we will get GNOME 2.28.1 in karmic so that's good to upload after beta
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=dc62815db2ea56cdb7ee6ca8b0953ef6e2774963
<chrisccoulson> that's the one
<seb128> chrisccoulson, could you add a comment on the bugs about that?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the comment is clear on what it does though and it's useful
<seb128> the preferred xrandr mode is not always the higher resolution one
<chrisccoulson> yeah, makes sense
<robert_ancell> seb128, do you know why people are releasing 2.28.1 versions? They're not due for 3 weeks
<chrisccoulson> i might try and look at that then
<seb128> lool opened a bug some time ago about that, the xrandr command line was not picking the same modes as g-s-d
<chrisccoulson> i just wish i could recreate these crashes here ;)
<seb128> robert_ancell, not really, I expect there was enough changes in git that the maintainer wanted to ship those so they get in distros and tested
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and look at some more of the milestoned bugs tomorrow then
<chrisccoulson> if robert_ancell hasn't fixed them all overnight ;)
<seb128> I will try to add extra ones there ;-)
<robert_ancell> err, I'll try...
<seb128> robert_ancell, also the design guys who like to get no user selected in gdm by default
<seb128> robert_ancell, see bug #410337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410337 in hundredpapercuts "Log in screen is confusing, not clear what to do" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410337
<seb128> Amaranth started looked at it
<seb128> if you are bored and want to give it a try, check with Amaranth first to not dup work though
<seb128> robert_ancell, and the autologin issue is on your list too
<seb128> I think that should be enough for you to have a busy day ;-)
<robert_ancell> yeah, I looked into that yesterday. it looks tricky
<seb128> I'm sure you wish you didn't ask for tasks now ;-)
<robert_ancell> yeah, go to bed before you suggest any more please ;)
<seb128> lol
<chrisccoulson> the totem crash will probably keep you busy for a long time
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: that gdm thing is infuriating, let me tell you
<Amaranth> 95% of the work is going to be figuring out wtf is going on
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, I find 95% of the work with GDM is constantly having to log out to test it :)_
<seb128> I think we should just add a button otherwise which does the same than enter
<seb128> robert_ancell, start your session using startx and run gdm by hand from there
<seb128> robert_ancell, so you don't have to close your user session
<Amaranth> seb128: But if you add a button should clicking once on the list select the item?
<seb128> Amaranth, don't change the list behaviour
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: Oh and you have to only have one user on your system to test it
<robert_ancell> we shouldn't need a button
<seb128> the complain they have is that it's not obvious what to do
<Amaranth> no but the button may be easier
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<seb128> doh, rick is back
<Amaranth> Otherwise you have to figure out where the heck gdm is selecting that first entry
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, I've been around that code, I'll have a look if you want
<Amaranth> I thought it was the obvious call to select_if_only_one_user or whatever but no...
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, did you see the bug report regarding gdm flashing on auto login?
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: funny, I said the same thing before I wasted two hours :)
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yeah, looked at it yesterday, seems tricky
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, :)
<robert_ancell> true
<seb128> rickspencer3, btw remember that I told you that users seem confused by the pulseaudio new behaviour
<rickspencer3> aaaah
<rickspencer3> seb128, what came of that?
<seb128> "    + 0090-disable-flat-volumes.patch: Many people seem uncomfortable
<seb128>       with PA's new default volume adjustment routine, so disable it
<seb128>       in favour of the existing behaviour known in previous Ubuntu"
<rickspencer3> I would say it's too late
<rickspencer3> that sounds very destabelizing
<seb128> rickspencer3, Daniel did undo the behaviour
<rickspencer3> ok
<seb128> rickspencer3, that was one week ago, to let to object
<rickspencer3> it's in the beta?
<seb128> yers
<seb128> yes
<rickspencer3> okay ...
<seb128> let -> late
<rickspencer3> in general, we are shipping what is in the beta
 * TheMuso reads backscroll re audio.
<seb128> TheMuso, there is no real scrollback, I was just mentioning to rick some days ago that I wanted to check user feedback concerning flat volume
<seb128> TheMuso, since we got quite some confused users bugs during the cycle
<TheMuso> Ok
<seb128> but seems daniel has been faster and changing the behaviour already
<seb128> so it's all good
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, this flashing GDM is more important than the new button on GDM
<rickspencer3> imnsho
<robert_ancell> ns>
<robert_ancell> ns?
<robert_ancell> not-so
<rickspencer3> "not so"
<seb128> ;-)
<TheMuso> But eventually I think we will want flat volume, once uplse has a better handle on audio hardware/software, but I feel Daniel is in a better position to comment on that.
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: does that mean I won't be able to get a bugfix only git snapshot of compiz? :)
<rickspencer3> well, if we aren
<rickspencer3> t updating to bugfix only git snapshots of X ;)
<Amaranth> yeah but this is seriously bugfix only, not "we're rewrite this bit to fix a bug" :P
<Amaranth> it goal is still to get an 0.8.4 final out soon so 0.8.3 stuff is purely fixing crashes and really bad issues like windows flying off the screen when you lower your screen resolution (projectors, anyone?)
<Amaranth> err, the goal
<TheMuso> So. Shall we do the eastern edition of the meeting?
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, yes
<robert_ancell> ready
<rickspencer3> but now I only have 10 minutes :(
<robert_ancell> lightning meeting
<rickspencer3> let's cut the chase, I can follow up on the specific issues later with you guys
<rickspencer3> essentially, what changes are coming to Karmic after beta?
<rickspencer3> 1. Updated Compiz
 * rickspencer3 quakes a little
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, Amaranth - rather than just updating compiz, can we cherry pick specific patches for known bugs?
<rickspencer3> would that decrease the risk of regressions
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: all the changes are patches for known bugs
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, any changes coming to pulse or accessability?
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: upstream is reading launchpad and fixing the bugs there
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, when will it be uploaded?
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: I don't have upload rights so mvo usually makes the snapshots
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: Want to talk to upstream to see about an 0.8.4 release again too
<rickspencer3> ok, I think I should defer to pitti and the release process
<rickspencer3> apply for an exception, etc...
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, does that make sense?
<robert_ancell> based on what I know, yes.  Amaranth is more of an expert here
<robert_ancell> or do you mean regarding release process?  We'll just push the changes into the BZR branch then ask for the exception before uploading
<rickspencer3> well, pitti is the tech lead *and* he's on the release team, so I would suggest following up with him
<Amaranth> will do
<rickspencer3> but if it is truly a release that is a set of Karmic specific patches, seems likely that we would take it
<robert_ancell> so mvo or Amaranth or I can make the proposed update.  We ask for the exception as part of the upload process
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: One patch that fixes a crash for pulse, and fixing issues with gdm accessible login and any last minute fixes needed for the installer+accessibility/live cd integratino. They are on my testing agenda for the next couple of days during CD image testing, and friday.
<rickspencer3> yeah, I think you log a bug and subscribe tehe releast team or something
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, great
<rickspencer3> those sound like bug fixes and not too risky
<robert_ancell> So, open a bug "update to 0.8.4". Note it needs an exception. Ping pitti, once exception approved subscribe main-sponsors
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, note that TheMuso if working on GDM accessability, a good reason not to change the UI now
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I *think* so, but not 100% certain
<rickspencer3> sorry, I am so lame
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: It will likely be more along the lines of getting it working, not so much getting around, but I will test for that as well.
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, that is how we did the previous snapshots
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, great
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: oh and possibly some fixes for speech-dispatcher to fix an alsa output code crash, and hopeful optimizations for pulse use, but that doesn't look likely.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I will ping you before we upload any GDM changes so you can review
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, are you saying that GDM is not accessible atm?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: What I am saying is that users cannot successfully enable gdm accessibility, due to files etc not being in place correctly.
<TheMuso> This was brought to my attention in the last few days so I need to get it fixed.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, is that tracked somewhere?
<rickspencer3> ok, so no changes to GDM, it's all configuration?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Probably no changes to gdm, but not sure at this point.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: No bugs yet, but I intend to file one once I know whats going on.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok, please subscribe me when you open
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Sure.
<rickspencer3> This is why I am asking that we minimize changes to very important ones
<rickspencer3> I don't want us putting lipstick on a pig while there are serious issues not being addressed
<rickspencer3> </rant>
<TheMuso> heh
<rickspencer3> ok, I have to run to a call
<TheMuso> ok
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, are you going to be working on the gdm flashing bug today?
<robert_ancell> later
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yes
<rickspencer3> do you guys need anything from me? any questions, or blocking issues?
<robert_ancell> no
<TheMuso> nope
<rickspencer3> k
<rickspencer3> you guys rock
<rickspencer3> we are on the path to a really sweet release
<seb128> rickspencer3, can I go to bed now? ;-)
<rickspencer3> thanks for all you guys do
<rickspencer3> seb128, lol
<TheMuso> thanks
<rickspencer3> was I keeping you up?
<seb128> nothing ;-)
<seb128> I'm about to go ;-)
<seb128> I just wanted to see an eastern edition meeting since I was around
<rickspencer3> seb128, they are usually much more oragnized
<seb128> yeahyeah
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> g'nigh seb128
<seb128> 'night ;-)
<chrisccoulson> good night seb128
<TheMuso> /c/c
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: When gdm runs, does it load apps that have a desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart?
<TheMuso> I know gnome-session does, but am not sure about gdm.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, not sure.  I does run a gnome-session though I think?
<robert_ancell> It does
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - it runs autostart files from a different folder
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and find it
<chrisccoulson> /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<chrisccoulson> gdm passes that as an argument to gnome-session
<chrisccoulson> and it loads the session from there
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: I knew about that one, just waqsn't sure whether etc/xdg/autostart was also used, thanks.
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - no, it's not used
<TheMuso> Ok thanks.
<ArneGoetje> asac: what broken country code langpack?
<ccheney> rickspencer3: hi :)
<ccheney> rickspencer3: closed today on my house
<rickspencer3> ccheney, congrats
<rickspencer3> a long time coming
<ccheney> yea been trying to get a new place for ~ 2.5 months now, heh
<ccheney> moving tomorrow and thursday and hopefully back to work on friday
<jcastro>  hey, are we totally jettisoning HAL for karmic?
<jcastro> or will there be a fallback thing for apps that haven't moved to devicekit?
<rickspencer3-afk> jcastro, I believe the halectomy will not be complete for Karmic
<rickspencer3-afk> but pitti would have all kinds of details
<rickspencer3-afk> there is a wiki page somewhere with the progress
<albasheers1> how to check video ram size
<albasheers1> anybody here
<mac_v> tedg: hi , regarding Bug #436724  , fix committed in the sense , greying out the option?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436724 in indicator-session "lock screen doesn't work" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436724
<tedg> mac_v: Correct.  It's in trunk.
<mac_v> tedg: could you atleast provide a gconf setting?
<mac_v> to revert this?
<mac_v> waiting for 6 months to get this fixed :(
<tedg> mac_v: The Lucid archives will open sooner than that ;)
<mac_v> tedg: but what about the regualar users?
<mac_v> those who dont use beta
<mac_v> or alpha
<tedg> The ones that accidentally lock their screen but don't know their passwords?  Those regular users?  They'll be safe.
<mac_v> ;p the rest of the ones who want the option
<mac_v> ?
<tedg> Making it a gconf key doesn't help regular users either.  The solution that helps regular users is putting it in the appropriate control panel.  But it's too late for that for Karmic.
<mac_v> tedg: i'm not saying this is the best solution. what mpt suggested is the right way to do it... but since it is not possible for now , we could do it using gconf
<mac_v> then for lucid get it fixed properly
<mac_v> we already have one option here > /apps/indicator-session
<mac_v> adding another option for this lock screen would be nice ;)
<mac_v> have it disabled by default ,and if users want it back they can select it from there
<tedg> I'm not dead set against it, but it probably won't make my priority list.
<tedg> I feel like it's in a safe place now, not ideal, but safe.  So it's okay to wait for Lucid on making it ideal.
<tedg> But, no matter what, it's past my bedtime :)
<tedg> 'night folks!
<mac_v> tedg: nite
<didrocks> Good morning
<didrocks> TheMuso: hey o/ you're probably already aware with this kind of issue but for laptop with more than one speaker (for instance, a bass bummer), the new pulseaudio device doesn't seem to allow to set up it right (ie: main volume--, PCM++ <- noisy sound, LFE++ <- too low ;)). I have to use alsamixer bump touching again the volume scratch those values.
<al-maisan> Good morning
<didrocks> hey al-maisan
<al-maisan> hello didrocks :)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jcastro: we need to keep hal in the default install for karmic since X still needs it for input devices
<pitti> jcastro: I'm quite positive that we can drop it from the default install in lucid; however, we'll keep the package around, there are still lots of software which uses it
<didrocks> hey pitti
 * kenvandine needs to start going to bed before pitti gets up
<pitti> kenvandine: hehe, sleep well :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> time to crash, good night!
<TheMuso> didrocks: I am somewhat aware of similar, however you're better off talking to dtchen, as he has a better understanding of that suff than I do.
<didrocks> TheMuso: ok, thanks a lot, I'll forward my request/question :)
<didrocks> dtchen: ^ (about my request to TheMuso, 15 lines above)
<seb128> hello there
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<seb128> dpm, hey, do you think you could contact translators about some ubuntu strings to translate they might not notice otherwise?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, good thanks. and you?
<seb128> tired but good
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> I stayed way to late, I was about to go to bed at 1:45am when people pinged me about xsplash on unr
<pitti> good morning chrisccoulson
<seb128> I crashed at 2:30am, dunno if people managed to fix that during the night
<seb128> hey pitti
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you too?
<seb128> mvo, update-manager asking 2 passwords, one for install and one for upgrade ... known issue?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you had quite a late night then ;)
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> and I woke up at 8am today
<chrisccoulson> i bet you're looking forward to the weekend to catch up on sleep
<chrisccoulson> heh, i woke up at 755 this morning, and i have to be at work for 8am;)
<chrisccoulson> i never arrive on time though
<seb128> I managed to get breakfast outside and go look for some shopping
<seb128> hey njpatel
<seb128> dpm, wb
<seb128> dpm, did you read my question before?
<dpm> :)
<dpm> I saw it
<seb128> ok, cool
<dpm> yeah, let me know which strings or src pkgs
<njpatel> seb128: hey hey
<seb128> dpm, empathy "Use message indicators"
<didrocks> hey seb128 o/
<dpm> seb128: ok, I'll let them know. Any other ones?
<seb128> dpm, looking, there is some evolution ones too
<mvo> seb128: yes
<mvo> seb128: could you still please file a bug against aptdaemon?
<seb128> dpm, evolution
<seb128> "When displaying messages:"
<seb128> "For deleted mail:"
<seb128> dpm, that's the ones I spotted while doing beta testing
<seb128> dpm, the thing is that those are distro changes in software translated in GNOME
<seb128> I know the french translators will not look to GNOME software on rosetta usually
<seb128> since they want to get the work done upstream for those
<seb128> other teams probably do the same
<seb128> so it would be good to just let them know they have those few to do on rosetta for ubuntu
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<seb128> mvo, sure
<seb128> mvo, bug #437094 in fact
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437094 in update-manager "[karmic] update-manager sometimes requires entering password twice" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437094
<seb128> mvo, bug #437094 in fact
<seb128> ups
<mvo> cool, thanks
<dpm> seb128: yeah, announcing new strings to translate in the ubuntu-translators ML usually gets a good response. Do you think it might be possible to find out the strings changed/added in the distro in some sort of automated way and create something like a report I could then send to the list?
<seb128> dpm, not easily I would say
<dpm> ok, thanks
<seb128> mvo, is there any way to make ie common crashers in update-manager be on your rader?
<seb128> radar
<mvo> seb128: which one is this?
<seb128> mvo, bug #435838 has several duplicate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435838 in update-manager "update-manager crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435838
<seb128> mvo, sorry I've been looking to the update-manager bug list for the password thing and I'm cleaning now ;-)
<mvo> seb128: heh :) thanks. I have a look, I though it was a dup of another one (releated to syslog not being availabe) but this seems to be a different one
<seb128> mvo, you might want to fix bug #436428 too for karmic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436428 in update-manager "Synaptic/update-manager shows gtk-image-missing icon in download/install dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436428
<mvo> seb128: yeah, this one is on my list as well
<seb128> bug #436159 in fact
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436159 in update-manager "Missing icon for update-manager" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436159
<seb128> I dup the other one
<mvo> I'm considering moving back to synaptic as the u-m backend for karmic and do the switch aptdaemon for u-m in lucid
<seb128> mvo, ok, I've annoyed you enough for today, I go triage my packages now ;-)
<mvo> seb128: not at all, I'm thankful for you help with the triage
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<seb128> didrocks, do you know about bug #438792?
<seb128> didrocks, do you know about bug #438792?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438792 in anjuta "segfault in symbol_db_engine_file_exists()" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438792
<seb128> ups
<didrocks> seb128: hum no, it was working on my box. As I cleaned it few days ago, I can give some test on it
<seb128> didrocks, ok, thanks
<Amaranth> morning
<seb128> the 2.28 update might fix it
<seb128> hey Amaranth
<didrocks> seb128: huats is on the update from a long time already... do I try it?
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> maybe I didn't installed properly the new gdl version when I tested it. Dunno what happened :/
<seb128> didrocks, the valgrind log seems to indicate an anjuta issue
<didrocks> seb128: it was just a rebuild for new libgdl version
<didrocks> so a symbol mismatched
<didrocks> strange that it crashed in /usr/lib/anjuta/libanjuta-symbol-db.so
<mpt> mvo, if danilo helped me today with the work to make software-center help pages translatable, would that be mergable after beta? Or is post-beta only for things more critical than that?
<mvo> mpt: I think we need to ask slangasek for this, I personally would say its ok as its very low risk of regression, but it will add a lot of strings to the template again
<mvo> mpt: I think it only makes sense if we can ship updates via langpacks, not sure this is currently possible with po4a (I assume this is what is going to be used?)
<mpt> mvo, I don't know what's going to be used, it's all magic to me at the moment
<Amaranth> bug 439096 makes me really sad :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439096 in compiz "the contents of windows above a certain size is not rendered to the screen and the window appears black" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439096
<mvo> Amaranth: *urgh* what video cards?
<Amaranth> mvo: nvidia of course
<Amaranth> it ran out of memory
<chrisccoulson1> Amaranth - i thought that was an old issue, fixed now?
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson1: apparently not
<Amaranth> oh, this guy has a 6600
<Amaranth> so legacy driver, probably doesn't have that fix
<mvo> *sigh*
<chrisccoulson1> if he's using a legacy driver, then it won't have the fix
<Amaranth> no, he is using 185
<chrisccoulson1> but the latest drivers should work with that card shouldn't they?
<Amaranth> maybe they just didn't fix it for older cards
<chrisccoulson1> he's using the latest driver
<chrisccoulson1> i hate nvidia
<Amaranth> +1
<Amaranth> apparently 64MB VRAM isn't enough
<mac_v> dobey: i'v added the U1 icons but rejected the merge , since *most* of the icons had to be redone
<chrisccoulson1> Amaranth - yeah, I don't know if 64MB is enough or not - my card has 512MB ;)
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson1: I believe I originally set it to 128 or 256
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson1: can you pastebin the output of `nvidia-settings -q all`?
<Amaranth> need to see what I should be asking this guy
<chrisccoulson1> Amaranth - i can't at the moment, as I'm at work
<Amaranth> ah
 * Amaranth checks #compiz
<chrisccoulson1> heh, i probably should be doing some work really
<chrisccoulson1> it's more interesting on here though ;)
<hyperair> is there something wrong with network-manager? it won't allow me to set a static ip
<hyperair> such a pain
<hyperair> where does networkmanager store its config files anyway
<pitti> TheMuso: hm, in 9 cases out of 10 my speakers are set to mute after boot; is that known?
 * hyperair pokes asac 
<asac> hyperair: in gconf or in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<hyperair> asac: i see. well anyway nm-connection-editor segfaults when trying to create a wired connection with static ip
<hyperair> that's when it's marked available to all users
<hyperair> when it's not, the setting just doesn't enter gconf
<asac> let me test
<asac> yes. the ipv4 settings have a problem as it seems. but i cannot reproduce the crash
<mat_t> Hi all
<mat_t> pitti: do you know if this bug is on anyone's radar? https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/418703
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418703 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Busy mouse cursor flickers like mad" [Low,New]
<pitti> mat_t: if it's not assigned, then not
<pitti> tseliot: ^ is it on your's?
 * tseliot has a look at the bug report
<tseliot> mat_t: do you have a screenshot of the problem?
<tseliot> or, even better, a video?
<mat_t> tseliot: not really, it would rather have to be a video
<mat_t> :)
<mat_t> I can try and capture it
<tseliot> great
<mat_t> cool, let me try :)
<tseliot> pitti: our discussion on X will have to be postponed as I can't access freedesktop (and the source, etc.)
<pitti> tseliot: I know, I also tried to reach cgit this morning
<tseliot> ok
<Amaranth> I actually starting messing with my modem and router yesterday because I thought not getting to freedesktop.org meant my connection was messed up :P
<Amaranth> Someone must have linked to cgit from osnews or slashdot or something
<mpt> Can anyone give me some examples offhand of applications that have both a GTK and a Qt version in the Ubuntu repositories? Qalculate is one
<james_w> jockey?
<mpt> that's another good example
<mpt> GDebi is another
<mat_t> tseliot: attached the video
<chrisccoulson> pah, bug 376145 is really depressing now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376145 in gvfs "gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in gdu_pool_get_presentables()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376145
<mat_t> tseliot: thoughts?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ogra reopened it, still happening on arm
<pitti> but a pain to reproduce now, I don't know anyone else whom it happens for..
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not sure the bug ever really went away tbh, do you think this is another oddity with dbus activation?
<chrisccoulson> the trace certainly suggests that
<pitti> chrisccoulson: most probably, yes
<chrisccoulson> i'm starting to think we should patch gdu to call org.freedesktop.DBus.StartServiceByName on devicekit-disks, and wait for it to appear on the bus before doing anything else
<chrisccoulson> as a workaround;)
<pitti> we could, but it still sounds wrong; if there's a general problem with d-bus activation, it'll hit other things as well
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's true
<pitti> perhaps we shuold add a sleep 5 to the activation code
<pitti> to see whether that reproduces the issue
<hyperair> asac: well, if it get's fixed, maybe the crash will as well. hopefully
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, that's probably a good starting point
<chrisccoulson> that's what i did with system-tools-backends
<tseliot> mat_t: maybe this patch can help: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/intel-gfx/2009-May/002433.html
<pitti> tseliot: nice
<tseliot> pitti, mat_t: I think I can put it in a PPA for testing
<Amaranth> seb128: I've got someone saying metacity has the same problem with polkit dialogs
<Amaranth> Which would explain why I can't find anything in the metacity source code that would handle this case
<mat_t> tseliot: great, let's try that
<tseliot> ok
<cassidy> seb128, hey. Would be good to sync https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-gabble/+bug/439266
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439266 in telepathy-gabble "Sync telepathy-gabble 0.8.4-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<seb128> cassidy, we are frozen for alpha
<asac> hyperair: i dont see the crash for some reason. which applet package version?
<cassidy> seb128, but packages can still be updated after the alpha release, right ?
<seb128> cassidy, yes, but they need a feature freeze exception
<cassidy> even for bug fixes release?
<seb128> no
<cassidy> this is a bug fix release :)
<seb128> can you open a bug or ping me again after freeze?
<cassidy> 0.8.x is stable
<seb128> I can't sync now it would bypass the freeze queue
<cassidy> bug is opened, I'll reping you later
<seb128> and I will probably have forgotten next week
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> brb
<hyperair> asac: 0.8~a~git.20090923t220421.1ac8ffd-0ubuntu4
<seb128> cassidy, can you give me the bug number?
<seb128> just for reference
<pitti> seb128: you can upload, it'll just stay in the queue
<cassidy> seb128,  439266
<pitti> but fix only doesn't need FFE by definition, yes (but still the changes should be reasonable, of couse)
<seb128> pitti, it's a sync, I was not sure if that would bypass the queue
<pitti> seb128: oh, that will
<seb128> ok, so I wont "upload" ;-)
<seb128> cassidy, thanks
<asac> hyperair: kk
<asac> hyperair: and libnm-glib2 is also latest?
<hyperair> asac: just upgraded.
<hyperair> it wasn't before, i suppose
<asac> hyperair: maybe some crashes go away now?
<tseliot> pitti, mat_t: xserver-xorg-video-intel (2:2.8.1-1ubuntu2~xtesting2) is in my PPA. You will have to grab the deb package manually when it's built: https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/x-testing/
<mat_t> tseliot: awesome, thanks!
<tseliot> mat_t: let me know how it goes
<hyperair> asac: lemme try
<mat_t> tseliot: will do
<tseliot> thanks
<hyperair> asac: still segfault
 * Amaranth waits patiently for debs with backlight support :)
<asac> hyperair: thats the "gtk_label_set.." crash?
<hyperair> Amaranth: your backlight not working either?
<Amaranth> hyperair: stuck on 100%
<hyperair> asac: yes it is
<asac> hyperair: can you install -dbgsym packages for network-manager-gnome and check?
<Amaranth> hyperair: unless I turn KMS off
<asac> ah
<hyperair> Amaranth: that sucks. does xbacklight work?
<hyperair> asac: i saw gtk_label_set somewhere up the backtrace
<Amaranth> hyperair: no because that isn't implemented yet :)
<Amaranth> hyperair: well it is but we don't have it
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> but xbacklight works for me..
<Amaranth> hyperair: because your panel itself supports it
<hyperair> ah
<Amaranth> hyperair: for some panels the intel driver has to change a register
<hyperair> i see..
<hyperair> what a pain.
<Amaranth> this only recently got ported to the KMS code and exported in such a way for xbacklight to use it
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> hmm i suppose my backlight buttons are a similar case (except that they haven't been ported yet)
<Amaranth> nah, your buttons just need to be hooked up so gpm can call xbacklight
<Amaranth> for me the buttons always work but in KMS mode gpm can't do anything with them
<hyperair> my buttons work without KMS
<hyperair> some acpi event or something that doesn't come through when KMS is enabled
<tseliot> mat_t: the package is ready
<mvo> asac: oh, you got a gtk_label_set crash? I have something similar in gdebi (pygtk)
<mat_t> tseliot: great, will try it in a sec
<TheMuso> pitti: afaik dtchen knows about it and is looking into it.
<mat_t> tseliot: got the package, but can't install - apparently I've got a newer version already
<tseliot> mat_t: try with dpkg -i
<istaz> kenvandine: seb128: hi! if you are not going to use telepathy-butterfly 0.5.1, you should probably at least backport this patch : http://git.collabora.co.uk/?p=telepathy-butterfly.git;a=commitdiff;h=21fac708ea2ac6a76df77921cc252cad7521a500 otherwhise the status will always be "hidden" on MSN
<pitti> TheMuso: thanks
<seb128> istaz, thanks
<seb128> doh, telepathy-butterfly is crash land
<istaz> seb128: it seem apport show crash dialog on certain error even if telepathy-butterfly doesn't crash
<chrisccoulson> acording to my girlfriend, empathy in general is crash land right now. she's been whining at me this morning saying it keeps crashing for her
<istaz> and the papyon libs we use generate a lot of error
<mat_t> tseliot: what would be the exact command? (you're talking to a terminal-agnostic here ;)
<seb128> istaz, right, it report bugs about any python error
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did she sent a crash using apport?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, all the crash could be one issue easy to fix
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what protocols is she using?
<tseliot> mat_t: "cd path_to_the_dir_with_the_deb_package" then type: "sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.8.1-1ubuntu2~xtesting2_i386.deb"
<istaz> seb128: if you aren't going to use the webcam the support of butterfly I wonder if it wouldn't be better to use telepathy-haze for karmic as it is more relaible and less-crashy
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i keep trying to get her to send a crash report, but she just pesters me instead
<chrisccoulson> she's using MSN and also facebook (through telepathy-haze)
<seb128> istaz, ok, thanks for the hint
<seb128> pitti, ^
<istaz> but it would make the migration harder once you decide to use butterfly as the user would have to recreate their account
<seb128> hum
<pitti> bad news
<mat_t> tseliot: thanks! :)
<tseliot> :-)
<mat_t> pitti: this bug does seem to be fixed now https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/61237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 61237 in hundredpapercuts "Drag 'n Drop in list view doesn't work" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Amaranth> I've solved the polkit problem and I didn't even have to patch compiz
<Amaranth> !(class=Polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Amaranth> Yes, I'm cheating
<mat_t> pitti: can you confirm that?
<pitti> mat_t: producing a test directory here..
<mat_t> pitti: I couldn't reproduce it anymore
<pitti> mat_t: I can
<mat_t> tseliot: nope, that didn't help :(
<pitti> the list view is completely taken by the folder list
<mat_t> pitti: what are the steps?
<pitti> there is no space to drop a new file into the folder list without hitting a dir
<pitti> mat_t: I did it like this:
<pitti> mkdir /tmp/test
<pitti> cd /tmp/test
<tseliot> mat_t: ok, I'll look for something else when freedesktop in online again
<pitti> for i in `seq 150`; do mkdir dir$i; done
<seb128> pitti, what are you talking about?
<pitti> open /tmp/test in nautilus
<mat_t> tseliot: ok, thanks!
<pitti> ctrl+2 to select list view
<pitti> seb128: bug 61237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 61237 in hundredpapercuts "Drag 'n Drop in list view doesn't work" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/61237
<seb128> pitti, you are working on fixing it?
<seb128> pitti, btw the setting look weird
<seb128> it's easy to workaround, doesn't affect the default view (icons)
<pitti> seb128: no, mat_t asked me whether I can reproduce
<seb128> and there since warty
<pitti> yes, nothing that concerns me
<pitti> you can go up a folder and drop it there
<pitti> or change view
<Zdra> chrisccoulson, real crash? or just apport pretending butterfly crash but in fact it's just python exception it catched and everything is continuing happily?
<pitti> it's not immediately clear how to fix it
<pitti> you'd have to keep some portion of the window empty just for that
<chrisccoulson> Zdra - i don't know until I get home
<seb128> well as usual, bugs which are there since warty and annoying have not been fixed for a reason
<pitti> *nod*
<chrisccoulson> (or until I can persuade her to actually submit a crash reprot)
<mat_t> pitti: ok, let me try that
<seb128> mat_t, well just open any dir where you have enough files or dirs to need to scroll vertically
<seb128> mat_t, and use the list view too
<seb128> brb
<mat_t> seb128: pitti: yeah, I don't see any issues
<seb128> what do you mean?
<mat_t> pitti: I'm in the list view, got 10 empty subfolders and am dragging a file between them (and their parent folder) without any problems
<seb128> the issue is that you don't have an empty space to click to start a selection
<seb128> or to dnd something to the current directory
<Amaranth> seb128: bug 436852 is fixed :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436852 in compiz "update-manager does not focus password dialogue box" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436852
<seb128> Amaranth, excellent ;-)
<Amaranth> ugly hack but it works
<mat_t> seb128: do you mean emtpy space for selecting multiple folders/files?
<seb128> yes
<mat_t> aaah
<seb128> or drop dropping something
<mat_t> I see now
<seb128> or for dropping something
<Amaranth> Now polkit authenticate windows can always steal focus but that's close enough to how metacity works that it isn't important
<mat_t> yes, so it is an issue still - really annoying indeed
<seb128> you can't drop a file anywhere in the viewed dir
<mat_t> seb128: one solution would be to only be able to drop into sub-dir when you hover over the dir icon
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's not how the list widget works though and would require not trivial hacking probably
<seb128> ie creating a custom widget for nautilus rather than using the gtk one
<mat_t> seb128: right
<mat_t> seb128: we should keep it as critical papercut (even though it's not a papercut), so that it doesn't fall off the radar
<andreasn> mpt, ping
<mat_t> seb128: we'll work on proposing a solution for Lucid
<seb128> you handle your hundredpapercut settings as you want
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I guess suggesting a change will be easy
<seb128> what will not be easy is to find somebody to do the changes
<seb128> as it's probably too much work for an hundredpapercut
<mat_t> seb128: exactly, but we should start from a good solution
<seb128> ie a custom widget would be at least one day of work for somebody knowing what he's doing
<mat_t> that's not too bad
<seb128> well, knowing that we often have difficulties to find one hour to work on a bug
<seb128> and that we don't have people knowing well nautilus
<seb128> I think it will be likely that we will have difficulties to find somebody for that, but it's worth a try yes
<mpt> Amaranth, is that change one that should be reverted after <https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596260> is fixed (or before, for anyone testing the fix)?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 596260 in authentication dialog "Unable to set transient window for authentication dialog" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Amaranth> mpt: yes
<Amaranth> mpt: It won't hurt to leave it in if you're testing the fix but we won't need it anymore
<mpt> Amaranth, maybe you could put that in the bug report for anyone trying to test it?
<mpt> Amaranth, i.e. specify exactly how to revert the workaround before testing it
<Amaranth> mpt: Is there a launchpad bug for that upstream one?
<mpt> Amaranth, bug 433851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433851 in software-center "Authentication dialog doesn't get focus" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433851
<Amaranth> i'll just link them all up
<Amaranth> actually, no
<mpt> thanks Amaranth
<didrocks>     - gdb: Fix link of test program
<didrocks>     - sourceview: Report error when location is > 0 for markers
<didrocks>     - terminal: Terminal does not work
<didrocks> oupsss, sorry, wrong paste :/
 * didrocks hate putty and right click
<seb128> chrisccoulson, didn't you said you had a g-s-d change to get sponsored? you didn't put it in bzr?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's a libxklavier change
<seb128> oh
<chrisccoulson> and it's just attached to the bug report for now, as it's not in bzr
<seb128> ok, makes sense
<chrisccoulson> but i could put it there ;)
<seb128> sorry for the noise ;-)
<chrisccoulson> that's ok:)
<seb128> don't bother
<seb128> libxklavier is likely syncable on debian quite often
<seb128> so having a bzr would rather give extra work
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's true
<chrisccoulson> i should probably send our current patches to debian actually, seeing as there hasn't been a new release for a little while
<seb128> would be nice indeed
<Laney> seb128: did we break tomboy translations too?
<seb128> Laney, looking to the build log one sec
<seb128> Laney, yes
<Laney> urgh
<seb128> Laney, thanks for spotting this one ;-)
<Laney> abstraction urgently required
<seb128> people not moving to other rules system for no good reason required ;-)
<Laney> :(
<seb128> but troll aside you are right
<seb128> do you think you could do the same change for tomboy?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> do you want a bug + patch for that one too?
<Laney> i didnt see your first bug
<Laney> will someone merge tomboy? It's currently 0ubuntu1
<seb128> Laney, debian bug #549019
<ubottu> Debian bug 549019 in f-spot "update the translation template during the build" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/549019
<Laney> ah thanks my mailbox just hadnt refreshed it yet
<seb128> Laney, not that I know about, you are welcome to work on that if you want
<Laney> i'll try
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> seb128: don't we need to clean *.pot too?
<seb128> Laney, I couldn't try since f-spot clean target is busted
<Laney> hm
<seb128> doing a second debuild breaks with things which can't be diffed there
<Laney> autoreconf in build sucks
<seb128> but yeah, you might want to add a -rm po/f-spot.pot
<seb128> to the clean
<Laney> sure
<dobey> mac_v: cool, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hum, did you say that you will do the same changes to tomboy without the need to open a bug or do you want one?
<Laney> seb128: I'll remember to do it at the same time
<seb128> Laney, thanks!
<Laney> i'll do it today if i get some of this report written
<seb128> pitti, what iso is the current one? did we have new desktop ones today?
<pitti> seb128: tracker is up to date; no, not today
<pitti> 29.2 is still current
<seb128> pitti, ok, good, I though you were discussing tracker issues before
<seb128> so I figured I would ask
<pitti> and testing is pretty much done, so this will be _the_ beta image with 99% probability
<pitti> yes, some troubles with server
<seb128> pitti, ok, good, so I can queue uploads for after beta now ;-)
<pitti> yes, you can do that anyway
<pitti> I'm already doing that since yesterday
<seb128> pitti, I was just trying version conflicts in case we need a small gdm change for example
<seb128> chrisccoulson, dunno if you have seen but mclasen added a patch on the upstream mirror crash bug
<kwwii> erm, beta != release candidate, or?
<seb128> yes
<mclasen> seb128: was tired of waiting for you to fix it :-)
<seb128> rc is in some 3 weeks
<kwwii> seb128: sweet, thanks
<seb128> mclasen, ;-)
<seb128> mclasen, thanks!
<seb128> asac, is that normal that firefox displays a dialog to say that 3 addons have been added on first start?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i hadn't noticed yet, as i've not checked my mails
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - thanks ;)
<asac> seb128: screen plz
<seb128> asac, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/ubuntu.png
<asac> yes
<seb128> asac, it's what I get when starting firefox in a fresh kvm boot on the beta iso
<asac> why is that not expected?
<asac> it tells you that three new addons are installed
<seb128> asac, well, I fail to see how this dialog is useful on the first start
<seb128> I didn't ask it to install anything
<asac> so you know that you have those extensions installed?
<seb128> it's rather confusing, I clicked on the ubiquity "show karmic notes"
<seb128> and I get that dialog
<asac> hmm
<asac> i will think about it and discuss upstream
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I mean it's probably fine to display when you install something new
<seb128> but on a stock install it's weird to get a dialog saying new things are installed when you just start what is installed
<seb128> especially if you open an url and not firefox standalone
<seb128> hey rickspencer3, feeling better?
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<rickspencer3> shrug
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3!
<didrocks> good morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi KenEdwards
<rickspencer3> oops
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, hope it isn't h1n1 :)
<didrocks> and kenvandine ;)
<rickspencer3> stupid xchat tab completion
<rickspencer3> hi kenvandine and didrocks
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, seems like cold, not flu
<rickspencer3> no fever and such
<kenvandine> i am leaving in 30m to take my daughter to the dr again, her cough is getting much worse and the nurse wants her to come in
<rickspencer3> :(
<kenvandine> 6 days into this h1n1 thing
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, sorry to hear this
<kenvandine> it hasn't been bad until last night
<rickspencer3> sounds aweful
<kenvandine> now her cough is aweful
<kenvandine> still has a mild fever, which is expected for 7 to 10 days
<kenvandine> and the cough is normal too, but not expect to get much worse 6 days in
<kenvandine> we'll see...
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I'm sure she'll fine
<kenvandine> yeah... an excuse for them to get us to pay for another office visit :)
<bratsche> robbiew: Dude, thanks for finding that solution!
 * kenvandine is such a skeptic when it comes to doctors
<bratsche> robbiew: I owe you a beer or something. :)
<robbiew> bratsche: heh
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is "usplash stays on screen when rebooting from the livecd" a known issue?
<seb128> it used to display a message saying that you can remove the CD and reboot I think or press enter
<seb128> but there is only the ubuntu logo now
<Keybuk> so, if I add a keyboard shortcut to start gnome-terminal
<Keybuk> that terminal has a working directory of /
<Keybuk> and cannot use the ssh agent
<Amaranth> win
<pitti> asac, seb128: epiphany isn't sorted out yet:
<pitti> o epiphany-extensions: epiphany-extensions
<pitti>    [Reverse-Recommends: epiphany-gecko]
<pitti> -gecko is still in main, and pulls in -extensions and -webkit
<jcastro> pitti: ok thanks (wrt. hal), I saw that banshee was TODO and upstream was wondering if we were just going to drop it totally
<jcastro> pitti: (whew!)
<pitti> jcastro: as long as it has a Depends: hal, we won't
<hyperair> jcastro: what's this about banshee?
<jcastro> hyperair: gabaug was wondering if karmic was totally dropping hal
<hyperair> aah.
<hyperair> i see
<pitti> jcastro: I don't expect to drop hal in the next two years, it'll bitrot in universe for a while, I guess
<pitti> nobody (including me) is really interested in fixing it any more
<KenEdwards> rickspencer3, what's up?
<jcastro> pitti: yeah for a minute there I was concerned that we were and we collectively forgot to tell upstreams.
<rickspencer3> KenEdwards, sorry, I meant to ping kenvandine
<rickspencer3> thanks for getting back though
<jcastro> pitti: but it's ok, I no longer fear death.
<KenEdwards> rickspencer3, np
<asac> pitti: -browser source needs to be removedß
<asac> ?
<asac> or you want me to add a transitional package for -gecko too?
<seb128> asac, should we follow debian and use epiphany-browser source?
<seb128> asac, they build the 2.28 gecko version from it now
<pitti> jcastro: bugs about it should be filed upstream already
<pitti> asac: well, we could drop teh recommmends to suggests (or entirely) and keep -gecko in main, or drop -gecko, too, I don't know
<jcastro> pitti: yeah, I just need to find it and link it in /Halsectomy, thanks for the info I'll pass it along
<pitti> seb128: hm, -gecko is built by e-source already?
<asac> we can also follow debian now
<asac> pitti: gecko is gone. thats the idea
<asac> so we can remove it entirely
<asac> and when lucid starts we can sync epiphany-browser from debian
<asac> seb128: they build the gecko version?
<asac> anyway call
<seb128> asac, no, epiphany-browser 2.28 building webkit
<asac> yes thats what i thought
<pitti> asac: so we should demote -gecko?
<seb128> ie we could sync that one from unstable and clean the webkit source
<asac> pitti: remove epiphany-browser source + binaries
<asac> thats superseeded for us by -webkit
<asac> _or_ sync from debian
<seb128> any reason to not to it the other way around?
<asac> but i would like to check that after call first
<seb128> I would rather sync from debian and demote the source
<asac> seb128: no reason. just that i need to check that first ;)
<seb128> ok
<Amaranth> assuming we get new snapshots of compiz things the new upload will fix 14 bugs so far :)
<pitti> ./ubuntu.karmic/dvd: * epiphany-browser
<pitti> ./ubuntu.karmic/dvd: * epiphany-extensions
<pitti> ^ those are the current seeds
<asac> pitti: i removed them ... no?
<pitti> asac: no, they are in ubuntu.karmic/dvd, edubuntu.karmic/ship-addon, and edubuntu.karmic/supported
<Amaranth> Keybuk: mine always opens to ~/Projects/ubuntu-packages/build-area so I have a feeling I know what is going on here
<Keybuk> this is with metacity
<Keybuk> not compiz
<Amaranth> oh
<pitti> seb128: where was your compiled list of "would be nice to fix for karmic" bugs?
<seb128> pitti, https://edge.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+bugs?field.milestone%3Alist=12698
<pitti> seb128: splendid, merci
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> pitti, feel free to add things there
<seb128> it's just assignee = desktop-bugs + milestone karmic
<superm1> pitti, while you are seeding, i noticed a couple of days ago from a dvd install that both pidgin and empathy were installed on the DVDs
<seb128> ups
<seb128> superm1, that was a mistake in pidgin recommends
<seb128> no?
<seb128> ie, is that still an issue?
<seb128> libpurple did recommend pidgin-libnotify by mistake
<pitti> seb128: I added the link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<seb128> ok thanks
<superm1> looks like it's not an issue with the latest DVD indeed seb128
<tseliot> pitti: would it be ok if I added lpia to the arch of nvidia 180 in Karmic? (OEM request)
<Amaranth> I was telling people about that one all weekend
<pitti> tseliot: sure, why not?
<Amaranth> They kept saying "yay, pidgin is back!" and I had to kill their dreams :P
<tseliot> pitti: ok, good
<rickspencer3> tseliot, what's up with "B43 patches"?
<rickspencer3> is Yingying asking us to add in major new functions?
<tseliot> rickspencer3: freedesktop is down and I can't access the code without it
<Amaranth> That's a new chip...
<tseliot> rickspencer3: but in general, no, it's nothing that can cause regressions of any kind
<rickspencer3> how can that be?
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: well, I guess it's the difference between those people getting vesa and getting a potentially buggy intel
* seb128 changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Welcome to #ubuntu-desktop - home of the Desktop team - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-desktop/ | If you want to help out, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/TODO, https://launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+bugs?field.milestone%3Alist=12698 or http://piware.de/workitems/desktop/karmic/versions.html | For support please join #ubuntu
<Amaranth> But again freedesktop is down so I can't check
<seb128> the milestoned listed is in topic now
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, tseliot so the new code can only impact users who have a certain chipset?
<Amaranth> Right
<Amaranth> Well, from what I remember
<tseliot> rickspencer3: yes, as Amaranth said
<tseliot> rickspencer3: it should be just a bunch of new ids, furthermore we already have support for that chipset in the kernel
<rickspencer3> tseliot, ok
<Amaranth> I thought there was a little bit more to it than ids
<tseliot> Amaranth: it should be (I haven't seen the code yet) just a matter of adding the id in libdrm, mesa and intel
<rodrigo_> pitti, kenvandine: I've just nominated bug #435904 for karmic, can you accept the nomination?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435904 in ubuntuone-servers "HMAC-SHA1 oauth does not work with Tomboy" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435904
<rodrigo_> pitti, kenvandine: also, I've got this other bug #415297, which affects 2 packages, should I do the 'affects distro' twice, once for each package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415297 in evolution-couchdb "Missing supported fields in evolution-couchdb" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415297
<bratsche> popey: Did you test this monitor change I added to xsplash and find it doesn't work on TwinView?
<bratsche> popey: It seemed to work for me.
<popey> bratsche: i did, this morning
<popey> bratsche: are you using twinview?
<bratsche> popey: Yes, I used the nvidia utility to setup your screen and it offers to let you use different screens or to use TwinView, so I set it to TwinView.
<bratsche> popey: It failed to write an xorg file so I don't actually have it setup to start into TwinView, so I'm not sure how xsplash looks when you login.. but when I run it from a terminal it now only displays on monitor #0.
<popey> it is stretched across both screens when i boot bratsche
<bratsche> Did you build from bzr trunk?
<popey> get nvida settings to put xorg.conf in your home then copy it to /etc/X11 or run nvidia-settings under sudo
<bratsche> Okay.
<pitti> rodrigo_: karmic task accepted; so it should be "fix committed" if you have a package ready for upload?
<bratsche> When I click "Save to X Configuration File" (even running sudo as I am now) it pops up an error dialog that says, "Failed to parse existing X config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then it crashes.
<pitti> rodrigo_: two tasks> yes, please
<rodrigo_> pitti: see the branch, it's ready to submit
<rodrigo_> pitti: the tomboy branch linked to the bug
<pitti> rodrigo_: right, thanks; it's in the sponsoring queue, we'll handle it from there
<rodrigo_> pitti: ok, 2 task-ing now :)
<bratsche> popey: If you run it from the command line is it showing across both screens?
<popey> run what?
<bratsche> popey, xsplash
<popey> will test
<bratsche> configure --with-user=gdm ; make ; sudo -u gdm ./src/xsplash
<rodrigo_> pitti: ok, bug #415297 done and nominated, is it ok like this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415297 in evolution-couchdb "Missing supported fields in evolution-couchdb" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415297
<rodrigo_> pitti: if it, please accept the nomination
<rodrigo_> pitti: the 2 branches in 'Development' status are the ones containing the package changes
<popey> bratsche: tested by running "sudo xsplash" and it spans both screens
<pitti> rodrigo_: ack'ed
<rodrigo_> pitti: cool, thanks!
<popey> bratsche: ah, new xsplash, will test again
<bratsche> popey: Yeah, need to build from bzr trunk.
<bratsche> lp:xsplash
<popey> grabbing now
<popey> bratsche: using trunk i get a white box on the screen, top left, not an xsplash as I'd expect
<bratsche> Eh, somehow it's not loading the images then.
<bratsche> Did you configure --with-user=gdm and run xsplash as sudo -u gdm?
 * popey starts again
<popey> there is no configure, so run autogen.sh yes?
<bratsche> Yes.
<bratsche> ./autogen.sh --with-user=gdm
<popey> ah, didnt do that
<popey> same result
<bratsche> Eh, I don't know what's up then.
<bratsche> popey: Anyway, when I run it locally with TwinView it runs on only one monitor now.  I think it's fixed. :)
<popey> bratsche: http://popey.com/~alan/xsplash.png
<bratsche> Broken link
<popey> f5
<bratsche> Yeah, for some reason it's not finding the images.
 * popey shrugs
<bratsche> popey: http://www.gnome.org/~bratsche/dsc_0378.jpg
<bratsche> Wow, I really need to dust off the desk behind those monitors.  That looks horrible. :)
<popey> :)
<popey> got the xorg.conf handy for that machine bratsche ?
<bratsche> popey: I never saved the TwinView into xorg, I only set it for this session using the nvidia utility.
<bratsche> If you have a xorg.conf I can drop in, please send it.
<bratsche> popey: xdpyinfo shows screen #0 as being 3200x1200 though, so I'm pretty sure it's configured right.
<bratsche> And there is no screen #1
<bratsche> I think TwinView exposes itself using XINERAMA, so that's how gtk+ is getting the geometry from it.
<rugby471> mpt: just finished listening to your interview, I never knew you were South African :-)
<mpt> wat
<rugby471> popey: ^ BTW great episode as always :-)
<mpt> rugby471, that's a coincidence, neither did I :-P
<rugby471> mpt: huh?
<rugby471> mpt: aren't you?
<mpt> rugby471, New Zealander
<rugby471> mpt: jeez I am stinking at accents :-(
<rugby471> mpt: then again form my point of view, it's english with another accent... :-)
<mpt> rugby471, don't feel bad. My fellow NZers always used to ask me "What part of the UK are you from?" Then when I finally got to the UK, someone asked me: "Are you French?"
<rugby471> mpt: haha
<popey> rugby471: thanks :)
<popey> bratsche: my xorg.conf is on the bug report iirc
<hyperair> hmm, xsplash update. do we get newer artwork? =O
<bratsche> popey: Oh I see you did.  Hang on and I'll try it out.
<bratsche> Thanks.
<pitti> wohoo! http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.freedesktop.xorg.devel/2108
<pitti> seems we can actually get rid of hal in early lucid \o/
<bratsche> popey: Oh, I bet I know why it's not finding the images.. probably need to configure with --prefix=/usr
<bratsche> popey: But anyway, tested with your xorg.conf modified for my monitors and logging into the desktop was fine.  For some reason gdm session was still stretched across both monitors though.
<bratsche> Oh wait, that's not an xsplash bug in the gdm session.
<bratsche> That's just that it's stretching the background instead of tiling it.
<chrisccoulson> fantastic, nearly the weekend!
<bratsche> It's noon on Wednesday where I live.  I can't tell which weekend I feel closer to.. the last one, or the next one.
<rugby471> mac_v: https://bugs.launchpad.net/humanity/+bug/438843 just assigned it to humanity
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438843 in humanity "No applications-science icon in Humanity theme" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> bratsche - wednesday evening here ;)
<chrisccoulson> i class weekends as starting at lunchtime on friday, which is when i finish work
<popey> bratsche: yeah, i didnt mention that gdm is fine on the primary screen, its just xsplash that is stretched
<chrisccoulson> so, 3 days down, 1.5 to go:)
<bratsche> popey: Yeah I know.. it just confused me when I was testing it now.  But anyway, I think it's all good now.  If you want to rebuild and test, try adding --prefix=/usr when you run autogen.sh
<mac_v> rugby471: ;)
<rugby471> mac_v: hehe sorry more work for you and daniel :-)
<mac_v> rugby471: just now , i was thinking almost all bugs are cleared and i could rest ... ;p
<rugby471> mac_v: hehe
<c_korn> is this what the indicator-session is supposed to look like ? http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/26137/screenshot_001_9yNYt3.png
<mac_v> rugby471: why isnt software store falling back to the gnome inherits? and instead using wrong icon
<mac_v> it maybe a SS bug
<chrisccoulson> pitti - is there any way to tell apport to submit a crash report when it thinks that it doesn't have an assertion message?
<mac_v> *software center ;)
<chrisccoulson> my girlfriend has been having empathy crash a lot today, and the trace in the crash report has enough of the assertion message there to be useful
<chrisccoulson> "free() invalid pointer"
<pitti> chrisccoulson: try this: try to send the crash, get the lecture, edit the .crash file to drop UnreportableReason, and then ubuntu-bug /var/crash/foo.crash
<chrisccoulson> pitti - can i just edit the crash report in a text editor?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yes, it's just RFC822
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll do that then
<pitti> (untested, beware)
<chrisccoulson> it might already be reported, it's a crash in the indicator patch
<pitti> I'm off for Taekwondo; cu tomorrow!
<chrisccoulson> have fun pitti
<chrisccoulson> editing the crash file works btw;)
<chrisccoulson> i got my girlfriend to submit her first crash report now
<hyperair> meh. why does nautilus show my LVM2 physical volume as one of the mountable volumes when there are no more mountable volumes? (everything's in fstab)
<rugby471> mac_v: don't know actually.. I shall have a look
<seb128> dinner time, bbl
<tedg> c_korn: No, there are a couple of menu reordering bugs.  Switching to the async startup made things unhappy :(
<tedg> c_korn: And unpredictable.
<kenvandine> tedg, oh... did that make the menu ordering bug worse?
<tedg> kenvandine: Yes. :-/
<tedg> But, it needs to be fixed no mater what.  It was better than the live CD crashing :)
<kenvandine> sad panda
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<kenvandine> in time for tomorrow's release?
 * kenvandine hides under a rock
<tedg> kenvandine: Working on it now.  I won't commit to that until I have it fixed ;)
 * kenvandine will continue to nag
<tedg> I'd expect nothing else  ;)
<tgpraveen> kenvandine: did the sound theme needed for empathy to have sound notifications make it in for empathy?
<kenvandine> i don't know, never really looked into that
<kenvandine> i know it rings when i get a call
<kenvandine> :)
<tgpraveen> yeah incoming sound has been there since long.hmm there used to be a bug
 * tgpraveen hunts 
<Amaranth> "/usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator: symbol lookup error: /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator: undefined symbol: decor_blend_border_picture"
<Amaranth> *headdesk*
<Amaranth> This guy has the right version of gtk-window-decorator and libdecoration0 and doesn't have any other copies of these around (like /usr/local) but still this seemingly impossible failure
<hyperair> try strace it
<Amaranth> Yeah, that's what I'm having him try now
<Amaranth> We've already been through package versions, ldd, whereis, and reinstalling packages
<Amaranth> I'm about to have him run strings on the library just so I can prove the symbol is there :P
<hyperair> try nm -D
<hyperair> brb. testing grub
<mac_v> tedg: i-a stopped changing icon when mail arrives in evolution , is this a known bug?
<tedg> mac_v: No, but a few people have said that the messaging menu isn't changing today.  I wonder if there's an icon issue.  It works great for me.
<tedg> mac_v: If you run the indicator-message-service in a terminal it should print out text when it changes.
<mac_v> tedg: it says command not found ???
<tedg> mac_v: /usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service
<mac_v> ** ERROR **: Unable to get name
<mac_v> aborting...
<mac_v> Aborted (core dumped)
<tedg> mac_v: You'll need to kill the running one.  There can't be two :)
<mac_v> tedg: incoming bug ;)
<hyperair> is there a way to tell networkmanager which connection to use for the default route?
<mac_v> argh!
<hyperair> it's using my LAN cable which is directly connected to another computer instead of my wifi connection
<mac_v> tedg: i killed it and started it , now my menu has nothing! it is empty and there is not drop down menu :/
<mac_v> is no*
<tedg> mac_v: Yeah, it doesn't detect the restarting.  If you want the menu as well you'll have to kill indicator-applet and reload it.
<tedg> mac_v: There is a bug for that :)
<mac_v> tedg: argh! you should have warned me.. i lost all my launchers :(
<tedg> Lost?
<mac_v> hehe , i was launching thunderbird , xchat from there ;)
<tedg> Oh, they should still come back.
<mac_v> they are now missing from /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications :(
<tedg> Oh, I don't know why the files would be deleted, that'd be odd.
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i'm stuck on bug 388250 now - there isn't enough information there and the reporters don't seem to be that interested in my request for a backtrace
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388250 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gdk_x_error()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388250
<tedg> But you should put them in ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications
<mac_v> oh!  , new location :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, try a gentle ping? I think milan is an active GNOME hacker
<seb128> chrisccoulson, he said he got the apport crash bug he filed which is duplicate using --sync
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - unfortunately, milan's issue was a separate one
<seb128> oh ok
<chrisccoulson> his was the xklavier crash
<seb128> can you proper sort the duplicates?
<chrisccoulson> the X call that triggers this issue doesn't match the call in the current backtrace, which means the error happened earlier on
<seb128> if the duplicates or the libxklavier issue and only one user get this one no need to milestone the bug
<seb128> or -> are
<seb128> ie don't bother if that's only one non responsive user
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can check that. i think the retracer duplicated most of these though
<seb128> retracer do matching on some functions only
<seb128> so it could be confused in some corner cases
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've seen that. i'm wondering whether it's possible for the retracer to not duplicate these X error crashes. sometimes it might be possible to get different issues with similar backtraces, due to the asynchronous nature of X
<seb128> everything it's possible, it's only a matter of coding ;-)
<seb128> the retracer code is basically apport's one
<seb128> check with pitti or open a bug on apport
<seb128> it's probably easy to not autodup or special case the crashes starting by something
<chrisccoulson> yeah, maybe i'll mention it tomorrow
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: We have a similar problem with compiz. If compiz state gets corrupted somehow it'll usually end up making it to eventLoop again then dying so the stack trace looks the same no matter who caused it (plugin, driver, or core)
<Amaranth> Hmm, I guess 'we' is just me :P
<Amaranth> luckily those are rare and all apparently fixed at this point
<Laney> anyone else get a black box in their notification area?
<Laney> probably where nm would be
<Laney> seb128: changes in git now
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> dunno how urgently people will sponsor such a change though
<Laney> could apply hassle to directhex
<seb128> Laney, I did upload the f-spot change to ubuntu today
<Laney> cool
<seb128> I will sync whenever somebody does sponsor in debian
<Laney> you could do the same for tomboy
<Laney> we arent in sync there anyway so its not so urgent
<seb128> yes, I will do it nobody does the rebasing on debian
<Laney> i'll try and look it after -2
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> seb128, I was told that eventually you would be able to help me
<joaopinto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/telepathy-butterfly/+bug/432558
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432558 in telepathy-butterfly "telepathy-butterfly crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _print_MSG()" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> joaopinto, hi, subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<joaopinto> ok, it's critical, msn accounts with UTF-8 data will not be able to login
<seb128> could you add a diff to the bug and subscribe sponsors?
<joaopinto> grrr, the bug is reported on the wrong package
<joaopinto> the diff is on the upstream link, it's  a one line diff
<seb128> still could you add it to the bug?
<Laney> if you ask someone to sponsor its nice to have a proper diff ready
<seb128> so we are sure it's listed on the bug with patches to sponsor
<joaopinto> ok
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - hi, sorry, i went for dinner. yeah, i suppose there could be many instances where different issues might cause similar backtraces. so perhaps special-casing some instances to not duplicate them is not all that practical really
<Keybuk> chrisccoulson: how *dare* you eat when there's bugs to be fixed!
<chrisccoulson> Keybuk - i know, i must be slacking a bit ;)
<chrisccoulson> i might even go to sleep at some point later!
<joaopinto> I am unable to add the affects to relation to the correct package. I will file a new bug for python-papyon
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i had a look at the duplicates of bug 388250. it's not really possible to decide if they were correctly marked as duplicates, as the attachments have been deleted and the trace is truncated too far to be useful ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388250 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gdk_x_error()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388250
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, just try pinging on the bug and see if somebody replies ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i've just added a comment
<chrisccoulson> i've asked for someone to get a xtrace log too, but that might be a bit ambitious ;)
<joaopinto> grr, a new crash on butterfly now that I can login :P
<istaz> joaopinto: what is the crash now?
<joaopinto> istaz, well, crash as in apport report, this one is "natural", NotImplementedError :)
<istaz> joaopinto: this one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/papyon/+bug/194494 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194494 in pymsn "telepathy-butterfly crashed with NotImplementedError in _on_error()" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<joaopinto> no, different function
<joaopinto> hum, i get that one also
<istaz> on what function was you first one
<istaz> yeah that one I really don't understand what's causing it, that function should be implemented iirc
<joaopinto> let me try to reproduce it
<joaopinto> lost the stack trace, it's something about invite
<Yan> hi!
<istaz> joaopinto: it would be nice if you could reproduce it and get a trace
<Yan> any developers here?
<diverse_izzue> joaopinto, i think it's the bug where it crashes on receiving messages that were sent to you while offline.
<joaopinto> diverse_izzue, don't think so, it's happening randomly
<diverse_izzue> uh, the one istaz mentioned actually...
<diverse_izzue> hmm
<diverse_izzue> not directly after login?
<joaopinto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-butterfly/+bug/439634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439634 in telepathy-butterfly "telepathy-butterfly crashed with NotImplementedError in _on_error()" [Undecided,New]
<joaopinto> ContactInviteError.NOT_AVAILABLE
<seb128> istaz, do you watch the telepathy-butterfly bug list on launchpad?
<seb128> istaz, do you have access to private bugs there?
<joaopinto> is the webcam icon on empathy expected to work and provide an indication that the person has a webcam available ?
<istaz> seb128: I'm subscribed to them but I can't see the private bugs no
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i can recreate the gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor crash, by inserting a "sleep (5)" in devicekit-disks-daemon before grabbing the dbus service
<chrisccoulson> not sure what that proves yet though ;)
<james_w> yay chrisccoulson
<seb128> t's proving there is a race there ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i think so
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> in my case, it appears that dbus_g_proxy_call times out before devicekit-disks-daemon is ready
<chrisccoulson> which then makes everything go horribly wrong in gdu, and crash
<chrisccoulson> which means the default timeout is pretty short
<chrisccoulson> i suppose that it is quite feasible that some people would experience this timeout normally when a lot of things are loading at the start of their session
<Keybuk> 15s
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it seems to be quicker than 15 seconds here
<chrisccoulson> i only put a 5 second sleep in dk-disks, and it times out before then
<Laney> does empathy try to reconnect to msn if signed on elsewhere?
<Laney> keep getting signed out
<seb128> istaz, ok, I will try to open some of the crashers
<james_w> would a minimal reproducer help?
<istaz> seb128: thanks
<istaz> seb128: could apport be configured to make the distinction between real crasher and error only in bug report?
<seb128> how would you make the difference between those in a programmatic way?
<chrisccoulson> Keybuk - does _DBUS_DEFAULT_TIMEOUT_VALUE in the dbus source define the default timeout for calls?
<Keybuk> yes
<chrisccoulson> thats currently (25 * 1000) ms
<Keybuk> 25s then ;)
<chrisccoulson> yeah
 * Keybuk thought it was 15
<chrisccoulson> so i'm confused now
<james_w> it's actually "parser->limits.activation_timeout = 25000; /* 25 seconds */" for activation I think
<james_w> but still...
<james_w> it's overridden (twice) in our config for the session bus
<james_w> chrisccoulson: do you know if you get "exited with status 0" in this case?
<chrisccoulson> from the activated devicekit-disks-daemon?
<james_w> in the error that g-d-u gets back?
<james_w> does it print the error to stderr/.xsession-errors?
<chrisccoulson> gdu doesn't get an error back. the error is that the pending call times out waiting for devicekit-disks-daemon to appear:
<chrisccoulson> "Couldn't call GetAll() to get properties for /: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include......."
<james_w> oh yeah
<chrisccoulson> so there's 2 issues here:
<chrisccoulson> 1) the timeout is too small for some reason
<chrisccoulson> 2) gvfs doesn't handle this correctly
<chrisccoulson> 2) is probably quite easily fixable
<chrisccoulson> pitti^^^ you might be interested in the scrollback tomorrow morning ;)
<james_w> which timeout?
<james_w> if the activation timeout is hit then the call will error
<chrisccoulson> is there an activation timeout too?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> which is also 25 seconds
<james_w> and as 5 << 25 I'm guessing it's not hit
<chrisccoulson> i'm definately not getting anywhere near 25s ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm probably seeing 3.5
<james_w> though as 25 = 25, the call will probably timeout before the activation
<james_w> so, what we are seeing is that if d-d is slow to grab the bus name, either due to system load at startup, or because of a sleep, the call times out
<james_w> does d-d daemonise?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's basically what we're seeing
<chrisccoulson> no d-d doesn't daemonize
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you gnome-python-extras change, not sure we should drop python-gnome2-extras now
<seb128> $ apt-cache rdepends python-gnome2-extras | sort | uniq | wc -l
<seb128> 37
<chrisccoulson> urgh, yeah
<chrisccoulson> that's probably not such a good idea then
<seb128> admitted half of the list is noise
<chrisccoulson> i could just make it a metapackage that pulls in all the other packages for now
<james_w> so with your sleep the command still doesn't return until it has grabbed the bus name?
<seb128> rdepends lists the conflicts etc so all the binaries there
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah, the command doesn't return until then.
<chrisccoulson> if i use dbus-send to start it, then that doesn't return until it appears on the bus either
<chrisccoulson> and that doesn't time out
<james_w> weird
<chrisccoulson> so maybe gvfs does something funny
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you could let it as it is now
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's mostly some example and the depends
<seb128> but seems we could easily clean the rdepends list too
<seb128> let's see after beta for this one
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i don't mind
<pitti> chrisccoulson: X error duplication> can you please open a bug and subscribe me? (just passing by before to bed, to check for OMGkittensdie)
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - i can do that
<chrisccoulson> you've seen the scrollback then ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yep, I did; I knew that the timeout was something like 20 seconds, so I found it weird to believe that DK-disks would take that long to start..
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i just ran gdb on gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor, and break on dbus_connection_send_with_reply, and the call which times out and makes it crash has "timeout_milliseconds=-1"
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, it doesn't take that long to start
<james_w> I believe that means default
<chrisccoulson> but it's timing out too soon for some reason
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so you think something sets the timeout much shorter for activation? 3 or 4 seconds sounds plausible to time out, especially at session startup, when everything drowns in IO
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah, that's default. so gvfs isn't doing anything wierd for the timeout
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i'm not sure yet why the timeout is so short
<chrisccoulson> but at least we sort-of know whats going on now:)
<james_w> so the activation timeout is started from the first caller to request activation of a particular name
<james_w> so if there are multiple things asking for d-d then the last will see the activation timeout much quicker
<james_w> however, you still should get an "activation failed" error
<pitti> ok, seems to be quiet, so off to bed
<james_w> night pitti
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not seeing that
<pitti> james_w, chrisccoulson, thanks for debugging this!
<chrisccoulson> good night pitti
<chrisccoulson> heh, no worries. i like doing this stuff ;)
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i have to disappear for a bit. i need to prepare all my stuff for work in the morning
<james_w> when I turn up tomorrow and complain that devicekit-disks isn't starting, please remind me that I hacked the service file to launch it from a non-standard location
<james_w> I know I'll forget that
<chrisccoulson> james_w - you might need to remind me to remind you ;)
<james_w> I've reproduced as you suggest
<istaz> 23:28 < seb128> how would you make the difference between those in a programmatic way? << simply check if the process still exist or has returned?
<james_w> sleep(5) gives the same symptoms
<james_w> upping the timeout of the GetAll call means that it doesn't timeout
<james_w> perhaps unsurprisingly
<chrisccoulson> james_w - yeah, that makes sense
<Keybuk> seb128_: gdm seems to be unconditionally starting the greeter
<Keybuk> even with auto-login
<seb128_> Keybuk, it's fixed in bzr and in the karmic queue
<james_w> altering the timeout in the call now to see if it can be narrowed down
<james_w> so, a 10ms timeout causes it to... timeout
 * james_w reads the documentation of the function and * 1000
<chrisccoulson> heh, 10ms is quite tight ;)
<chrisccoulson> aaaargh, my mouse is really annoying me now
<chrisccoulson> it keeps giving me multiple events when i click on things
<james_w> 20s still gives a timeout
<james_w> and in a lot less that 20s
<chrisccoulson> so you're actually explicitly passing a 20s timeout to dbus_g_proxy_call_with_timeout?
<seb128_> istaz, try talking to pitti tomorrow about that or open an apport bug, that has probably been discussed before though
<chrisccoulson> and it's timing out in less than 20s?
<james_w> I'm using dbus_g_proxy_set_default_timeout
<james_w> which I'm assuming is equivalent
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. that basically does the same thing though
<james_w> (I'm using gdu-notification-daemon, not gvfs)
<james_w> 50s doesn't timeout
<istaz> seb128_: is this just enabled for testing or will it also be in the stable version?
<seb128_> istaz, it's only on by default in unstable versions
<istaz> ok
<seb128_> istaz, we will turn it off before karmic again
<seb128_> stable version give too many duplicates and crashes about outdated versions we don't work really on
<seb128_> and they annoy users too
<james_w> yep, 20s callout times out in ~5s, 30s timeout doesn't at all
<james_w> split the difference -> 25s -> activation timeout
<james_w> wth?
<james_w> somewhere around 20.15 seconds there is a change in behaviour
<james_w> anything less than that and it fails ~100% of the time
<james_w> anything more and it succeeds ~100% of the time
<james_w> with the successes getting the response in ~as long as the failures get the timeout back
<james_w> all with the sleep(5) in there
<chrisccoulson> the timeout is something that happens client-side isn't it? (ie, it's not a timeout in dbus-daemon is it)?
<james_w> yeah
<istaz> hum strange sometime launchpad find the papyon project, sometime it doesnt
<chrisccoulson> james_w - do you think it's an issue with not yet being in the main loop when adding the timeout?
<james_w> interesting
<james_w>  * Blocks until a pending call times out or gets a reply.
<james_w>  *
<james_w>  * Does not re-enter the main loop or run filter/path-registered
<james_w>  * callbacks. The reply to the message will not be seen by
<james_w>  * filter callbacks.
<james_w> I had just read that comment when you mentioned the main loop
<james_w> but in general there shouldn't be a problem with setting timeouts before entering the main loop
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah. i was trying to follow through the dbus code, and thought that the timeout probably requires you to already be in the mainloop. but i'm not sure what happens when you enter it after already setting some timeouts
<chrisccoulson> a quick way to test that would be to move all the initialization to a callback registered with g_idle_add
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> a dbus log during this would be quite interesting
<james_w> a pain to get though
<james_w> and all the dbus traffic on boot would be a *lot* :-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've tried to capture stuff like that before
<james_w> I can't seem to break on anything in the dbus daemon
<chrisccoulson> i've not tried to do that yet;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-01
<james_w> at the moment I can only see an error in timeout accounting causing this error
<james_w> I doubt that is the case though
<Amaranth> w00t, cleaning up the Incomplete list (marking as dupes, closing as Invalid, closing as fixed based on update, etc) has brought compiz back below 350 bugs
<Amaranth> and now that's all bugs for all compiz source packages
<james_w> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gvfs/+bug/376145/comments/73 <- summary of my findings, now for bed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376145 in gvfs "gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor crashed with SIGSEGV in gdu_pool_get_presentables()" [High,Confirmed]
<chrisccoulson> thanks james_w
<james_w> there are no threads involved are there?
<james_w> I can't find any
<chrisccoulson> i don't think so
<TheMuso> robert_ancell_: Just subscribed you to that bug I planned on filing against gdm.
<robert_ancell_> TheMuso, thanks
<al-maisan> Good morning!
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti
<robert_ancell> hey pitti, there are a number of packages that depend on policykit-gnome, should these be updated to policykit-1-gnome?
<pitti> robert_ancell: you mean apart from checkbox and screen-resolution-extras? (these two still need to be ported)
<robert_ancell> there is gnome-mount and gnome-volume-manager
<pitti> ah
<pitti> they weren't ported to pk-1, though, and are obsolete, too
<robert_ancell> ok, I wasn't sure if they're obsolete
<robert_ancell> apt-get removed!
<pitti> robert_ancell: both still use hal, too, so they don't really use pk-1
<seb128> hello robert_ancell
<pitti> robert_ancell: hal doesn't use any PK at the moment, so if you touch the packages, just drop the pk-gnome depends entirely, I'd say
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, good work on gdm and g-c-c ;-)
<robert_ancell> thanks!
<robert_ancell> I have to go, one last question - there are some UI changes to PolicyKit GNOME - are these out of scope for Karmic?
<robert_ancell> one is changing the "authentication failure" message to "incorrect password, please re-enter"
<robert_ancell> the other is selecting your user by default
<pitti> from upstream?
<robert_ancell> seb128, pitti ^^^
<robert_ancell> from me, as requested by design team and others
<pitti> I wouldn't like to introduce an ubuntu specific string now, it breaks all translations again
<seb128> same here
<robert_ancell> sure, I have no desire to push them through so I'll leave the patches in LP and let someone else fight for them if they think they're important
<pitti> no objection to getting it upstream, of course
<robert_ancell> I'm pushing them upstream
<seb128> selecting your user by default++
<pitti> selecting user by defualt sounds harmless
<pitti> it's not really an UI change, more like a bug fix
<robert_ancell> ok, I'll try and get that one done (it is a subset of other changes). I think that will annoy people
<pitti> I don't actually have that, though
<pitti> I guess it only happens if you have more than one admin?
<robert_ancell> currently no user is selected by default
<robert_ancell> sorry, you must be right
<pitti> ah, I see
<pitti> I added my test user to admin, can reproduce now
<pitti> that's annoying, yes
<robert_ancell> annoying huh?
<robert_ancell> gtg, see you all tomorrow
<seb128> robert_ancell, see you
 * pitti votes for changing the "auth fail" string to "This operation requires beta-three clearance"
<pitti> or using sudo insults :)
<seb128> pitti, do you know where the strings comes from there?
<seb128> the auth failure one
<chrisccoulson> hello everyone
<pitti> it's not in pk-1-gnome? It really should
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<seb128> pitti, I was looking in polkit-1
<seb128> not -gnome
<chrisccoulson> how are you today?
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<pitti> chrisccoulson: pretty good, although still a bit tired; hunting gdm/g-s-d bugs now
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> whats wrong with g-s-d?
<chrisccoulson> ah, keyboard issues
<pitti> bug 421212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421212 in gnome-settings-daemon "gdm ignores keyboard layout selection for variants" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421212
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just saw that in my inbox
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you manage to solve this timeout not being at the correct value?
<pitti> thanks for hunting the d-bus activation thing
<pitti> seems there's no final understanding yet, but you are closing in?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not yet. james_w did more work on that than me. all we know is it isn't timing out with the correct value
<chrisccoulson> it times out much sooner than 25 seconds, which should be the default
<chrisccoulson> about 3.5 seconds on my box
<seb128> pitti, where is polkit-1-gnome being worked? fd.o?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: is that a constant ratio? I. e. does it time out after 7 seconds when you request 50?
<seb128> pitti, how are translators organized there, it seems poorly translated at least in french on karmic
<pitti> seb128: http://git.gnome.org/cgit/PolicyKit-gnome/
<pitti> seb128: policykit-1 itself is on fdo
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think james_w discovered that it wasn't completely linear
<pitti> seb128: there's a whole bunch of recent translation commits there
<seb128> pitti, oh, lot of translations updates there, do you think you could snapshot git or just the .po after beta?
<seb128> pitti, yes, GNOME translators are usually active ;-)
<pitti> seb128: sure
<seb128> pitti, you want me to do it?
<pitti> seb128: oh, if you wish
<seb128> pitti, ok, will do
<pitti> merci
<pitti> a-haaa
<seb128> de-nada
<pitti> so, I found the bug for one case of wrong keyboard variant handling, just to discover yet another one *sigh*
<seb128> urg
<seb128> the indicator message applet seems screwed there, brb
<chrisccoulson> pitti - another bug in g-s-d?
<pitti> more like a conceptual flaw
<chrisccoulson> whats the issue now?
<pitti> so, g-s-d tries to be clever
<pitti> if /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd/layouts is empty, it adds $GDM_KEYBOARD_LAYOUT to the gconf list
<pitti> if it's nonempty, it tries to match $GDM_KEYBOARD_LAYOUT to one of the existing lists
<pitti> neither actually works, since gdm and g-s-d have a different interpretation of the value, but that's trivial to fix (doing now)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. thanks:)
<pitti> but if you already have a gconf setting, like [us], and then select German keyboard, neither of those two cases matches, and the keyboard isn't set
<pitti> so we need a third case to add the new layout to existing entries
<pitti> and finally, gdm doesn't read the variant value from hal
 * pitti can't believe that there isn't a g_string_replace()
<pitti> or _subst() or whatever
<DuckGod> when i install my jaunty on my pc it installs all the way then when i reboot to the new system it gives me the message "existing intel boot agent" how do i bypass that
<DuckGod> when i install my jaunty on my pc it installs all the way then when i reboot to the new system it gives me the message "existing intel boot agent" how do i bypass that
<Ng> DuckGod: that's a message from your network card when it's being initialised by the BIOS. Does it not say anything after that?
<DuckGod> no it just stalls at that message
<DuckGod> have any advice?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i reverted the gnome-python-extras change which removed python-gnome2-extras last night, but i just realised that i forgot to push to bzr
<chrisccoulson> and seb128 isn't here ;)
<Ng> DuckGod: maybe check the boot settings in the BIOS, make sure it's actually going to try and boot from the hard disk
<DuckGod> i took my ethernet card out and now it says reboot and select proper boot device
<DuckGod> after that i went into bios and set it to bood from the hard drive and got the same message
<DuckGod> so then i tried to boot from cd rom and got the same message
<rodrigo_> how is brainstorm.u.c used? that is, do the blueprints for discussion at UDS get created from the most popular ideas at brainstorm.u.c?
<DuckGod> any advice?
<chrisccoulson> DuckGod - you might have more luck in #ubuntu, which is for support
<DuckGod> this is the only room that anyone awnsered me
<tseliot> mat_t: can you tr
<tseliot> mat_t: can you try my new package, please? https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/x-testing/+packages
<mat_t> tseliot: sure, will try it in a sec :)
<tseliot> thanks
<tseliot> i386 is https://launchpad.net/~albertomilone/+archive/x-testing/+build/1269831
 * tseliot can't see the cursor flicker any longer \o/
<seb128> tseliot, do you know about any upstream fix for dpms issues?
<seb128> hey btw ;-)
<tseliot> seb128: for what card?
<seb128> tseliot, intel there but I'm not sure it's specific to it
<tseliot> seb128: is there a bug report about it?
 * tseliot needs more details
<seb128> tseliot, see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596609
<ubottu> Gnome bug 596609 in gnome-power-manager "screen wakes up right after it has been suspended" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> tseliot, upstream says there is 3 xserver changes
<tseliot> seb128: ok, let me try to reproduce the problem here. I might have a patch for that already
<seb128> tseliot, ok, thanks
 * tseliot can't lock the screen...
 * seb128 hugs pitti for tackling xkb issues
<seb128> tseliot, there is no need to lock anything
<seb128> tseliot, set the dpms timeout to 1 minute and don't touch the box
<seb128> the screen will flicker and come back
<tseliot> ok
<seb128> you just have to wait one minute
<tseliot> I can do it ;)
<seb128> I've confirmed the bug there without gnome-screensaver running
<seb128> ;-)
 * pitti hugs back seb128
 * tseliot can't reproduce the problem with the screensaver on and will try without it
<seb128> tseliot, you have the screen cutting?
<seb128> ie dpms kicks in and stay after 1 minute?
<tseliot> ok, I reproduced the problem
<tseliot> let me try a new patch
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> grrr, focus issues and closing wrong dialogs
<mat_t> tseliot: looks like this might have worked! :D
<tseliot> mat_t: great and thanks for testing :-)
<mat_t> tseliot: thank you. I'll keep you posted if anything pops up
<tseliot> mat_t: ok, good
<mat_t> tseliot: would you mind just marking the bug as fixed?
<tseliot> mat_t: sure, when I upload the new package
<seb128> pitti, did you restart the retracers?
<mat_t> tseliot: of course. Thanks again
<pitti> seb128: yesterday; are they broken again? I didn't get new mail
<pitti> mat_t: please don't, it will be auto-closed by the upload
<pitti> "fix committed" would be appropriate, though
<seb128> pitti, the log didn't get updated for a day
<seb128> pitti, but they are running
<seb128> pitti, ie they seem stucked
<seb128> I was not sure if you just restarted those
<seb128> ie the log didn't get an update yet
<seb128> or if they are stucked
<pitti> hm; still in VTs debugging gdm, I can have a look later
<pitti> do they have any lock files?
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> yes, lock file, apport processes running
<seb128> yes, lock file, apport processes running and no log update
<pitti> seb128: and it's not just updating chroots and the log is behind? (due to file buffering)
<seb128> pitti, the log didn't change for 19 hours now
<pitti> that sounds wrong then
<seb128> 2009-09-30 15:42 log
<pitti> ronne went down yesterday, and was rebooted
<pitti> but I'm not sure how this could cause this
<pitti> perhaps just kill them and remove locks?
<seb128> ok, will try that
<seb128> pitti, done, let's see what happens next
<mat_t> pitti: yes, that's exactly what I meant :)
<chrisccoulson> aargh, stupid unreliable 3g connection!
<tseliot> seb128: ok, problem solved. We were missing on patch
<seb128> tseliot, oh, good, thanks
<tseliot> seb128: it's really an xserver bug
<seb128> can you reassign the launchpad bug and comment?
<seb128> I will close the GNOME one
<tseliot> seb128: I've just added a comment in the gnome bug report (without closing it). I'll do the same for LP and assign it to xserver
<seb128> tseliot, thanks
<tseliot> seb128: thanks for bringing the problem to my attention
<seb128> dpm, hye
<seb128> hey
<dpm> hey seb128
<seb128> dpm, there is quite some updated policykit-gnome-1 .po in GNOME git compared to karmic, do you think you could get those imported directly in rosetta by some way or is it easier if we do source changes in karmic?
<james_w> is there a reason that something would behave differently when you run the libtool wrapper script vs the executable in .libs?
<seb128> using libs from the same build or system ones
<seb128> ie if your build has a binary and libraries the wrapper will use the libraries from the local build
<seb128> where just running the binary in .libs will not
<james_w> ah
<james_w> thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<james_w> do you know of some magic to get gdb to "run" the wrapper script?
<seb128> no
<seb128> but you can LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.libs gdb ...
<james_w> libtool --mode=execute gdb hell
<james_w> documentation to the rescue :-)
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I usually use the LD_LIBRARY_PATH trick which works fine too
<dpm> seb128, for source packages, I think it's best to do the changes in them and import them through the normal process. If you provide me a tarball with the POT template and all the PO files I think I can upload that as well, but they should match the template in the package
<chrisccoulson> hey james_w
<chrisccoulson> you had any more thoughts on this timeout issue?@
<james_w> hey chrisccoulson
<james_w> I'm looking at it now
<chrisccoulson> cool:)
<seb128> dpm, well the package doesn't change any po
<james_w> trying to track down which code path causes the timeout error to actually be returned
<james_w> it's proving rather tricky :-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not too sure either
<james_w> I might need a DBus built with -O0
<chrisccoulson> i tried following the code in libdbus last night
<james_w> there are two functions that cause a timeout error to be sent, and breaking on either of them doesn't trigger
<chrisccoulson> but i got tired and went to bed ;)
<seb128> dpm, so it's basically importing the po from the git source, I can also copy those in the package and upload but that will be after beta
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so you do sleep sometimes? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i slept for 4 hours last night ;)
<seb128> urg
<chrisccoulson> that's more than usual!
<seb128> you don't need much sleep or you are just counting on weekends to catch up on the extra hours?
<chrisccoulson> i tend to just catch up at the weekend
<chrisccoulson> i sleep a lot at the weekend!
<james_w> hmm
<james_w> could it be the timeout error isn't the client-side one?
<james_w> the server is sending a timeout error to the client?
<james_w> that would explain the symptoms a bit better
<james_w> not why the call timeout changes it though
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i'm not sure where the timrout message delivery is dispatched from. i know the message is a client-side one, but i don't know if it is triggered off the client's main loop, or whether it is triggered from the daemon
<chrisccoulson> that's the bit i didn't understand yet
<james_w> the message is pre-allocated client side
<james_w> (I think)
<james_w> I can find only two functions that access it
<james_w> neither seems to be called here
<james_w> building with -O0 now to help
<james_w> I'm pretty sure the timeout counting is purely client-side
<james_w> hmm, maybe not
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the actual message itself is purely client-side
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not so sure about the timing
<chrisccoulson> i couldn't find any main loop interaction when i followed the code last night
<dpm> seb128, where's the upstream git repo? http://git.gnome.org/cgit/PolicyKit-gnome/ is still the old policykit, isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - 0.94 is polkit-1
<james_w> ok, -O0 helps a lot
<james_w> I can now break on the error return
<dpm> chrisccoulson, ah, thanks. I'm guessing that the master branch is also polkit-1. Should I fetch the po files from 'master', seb128, or which one is used in the src package?
<chrisccoulson> james_w - you'll have the issue solved by the time i finish work at this rate ;)
<james_w> chrisccoulson: you loosened the lid :-)
<james_w> not sure I'll fix it, but hopefully we can get beyond "wtf?"
<seb128> dpm, http://git.gnome.org/cgit/PolicyKit-gnome/ is still the old policykit, isn't it? <- no
<seb128> dpm, it's the new one
<james_w> ok, so it really does think it has timed out
<seb128> dpm, yes master is the one to use
<dpm> seb128, ok, I'll have a look into it, see if I can upload those and I'll let you know about the outcome
<seb128> dpm, there has been a few string additions since our version but not string change to existent strings
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<dpm> ok
<seb128> dpm, otherwise maybe you can drop an email to translator to say they might want to review and upload their locale one?
<seb128> ie that git has lot of updates and could be a good idea to review and upload the updated upstream po to rosetta for karmic
<mat_t> seb128: pitti: I'm still getting a system beep on battery low on my Mini 9 - is this a known issue?
<pitti> mat_t: hm, no; do you have "pcspkr" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf?
 * mat_t checks
<chrisccoulson> james_w - can you work out where the timeout message is dispatched from in GDB then?
<chrisccoulson> (i can't do much from here at the moment)
<mat_t> pitti: I've got blacklist pcspkr
<james_w> chrisccoulson: dbus/dbus-connection.c
<james_w> calls to complete_pending_call_and_unlock
<james_w> in _dbus_connection_block_pending_call
<james_w> the failure is the one at the end
<james_w> I'm not quite sure what the success hits though
<james_w> it's either something to do with the goto
<james_w> or   /* check to see if we already got the data off the socket */
<james_w>   /* from another blocked pending call */
<james_w> or DBUS_DISPATCH_DATA_REMAINS
<seb128> pitti, retracing are happily retracing now
<pitti> mat_t: does it actually sound like the pc speaker, or is it more like a real system sound?
<pitti> seb128: \o/
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the suggestion of just restart everything ;-)
<mat_t> pitti: sys speaker
<Amaranth> hmm, I'm thinking maybe compiz should just not ship the gconf plugin at all
<chrisccoulson> james_w - how do you get _dbus_verbose() to print the debug messages?
<chrisccoulson> might be useful
<Amaranth> or kconfig
<james_w> I just did that :-)
<Amaranth> too easy to screw things up
<mat_t> pitti: really loud and awful :)
<james_w> s/_dbus_verbose/_dbus_warn/ for the easy way
<Amaranth> Compiz doesn't support that fancy new sound because it doesn't use libcanberra
<Amaranth> so you get system beep
<pitti> arrrgh
<pitti> I wasted two hours to track down a single-character fix
<pitti> hrmpf gdm
<pitti> but keyboard variants are finally working
<seb128> pitti, it's better than two hours to not track down the issue ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> you rock dude
 * pitti hugs back seb128
<seb128> do you upload g-s-d and gdm now?
<pitti> seb128: I'll commit it
<pitti> I can still upload after beta freeze
<seb128> ok, feel free to upload
<pitti> just in case we get another fix in between
<pitti> there's already a gdm in the queeu
<seb128> right
 * pitti leaves the VTs and starts a real X session again
<seb128> pitti, there is a gdm sponsoring request pending too if you want to look at that while you are at it
<pitti> seb128: I'll have a look
<seb128> thanks
<james_w> dbus_connection_send_with_reply_and_block(): Waited 5057 milliseconds and got no reply
<james_w> that's a lot less than the timeout, so why do you think it is a timeout?
<pitti> mat_t: can you please check "lsmod | grep pc" whether you have pcspkr or snd_pcsp loaded?
<mat_t> pitti: ok
<james_w> got it
<james_w> how did this ever work?
<Ng> mac_v: I was just pestering asac about the new karmic artwork for network manager's notification area applet not showing a little sub-icon for VPNs and he redirected me to you :)
<Ng> mac_v: please shout if you want a bug filing or somethign testing :)
<mac_v> Ng: are you using the distro version of humanity or from bzr?
<Ng> mac_v: distro
<mac_v> Ng: yeah , it had problems... it is fixed in lp:humanity
<Ng> ok cool :)
<mac_v> Ng: it will be immediately updated after beta
<Ng> \o/
<mac_v> Ng: could you test the bzr and see it you still have problems? if still having a problem , a screenshot would be nice
<seb128> james_w, nice, what was it?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, vuntz managed to track the keyring timeout issue or figure what is wrong rather
<seb128> should be fixed for karmic too ;-)
<Ng> mac_v: yep that puts a little padlock on fine :)
<mac_v> :)
<Amaranth> mac_v: bluetooth?
<mac_v> Amaranth: done ;)
<pitti> seb128: there was just one gdm sponsoring bug left, I cleaned up the other ones; committed now
<Amaranth> mac_v: after beta? :)
<mac_v> yup
<mac_v> Amaranth: its been updated in the bzr since nearly a week, but we are in freeze :(
<james_w> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/282982/
<mat_t> pitti: nope, seems like I don't
<vuntz> seb128: I didn't figure it out
<vuntz> seb128: I actually don't get it at all :-)
<pitti> mat_t: hm, then I'm really puzzled what produces it on your machine..
 * mat_t is puzzled, too
<Ng> mac_v: hey yeah, the bluetooth icon looks great :)
<mat_t> pitti: I'm going to run a fresh install and see what happens
<Ng> mac_v: what's the little /!\ on the network manager icons?
<pitti> mat_t: or just try a live system
<mac_v> Ng: screenshot pls ?
<mat_t> mac_v: yes, that should be gone
<mat_t> mac_v: a little warning you added
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<kwwii> pitti: hey, the notify-osd icons are not being used (nor are they intalled by default)
<mac_v> mat_t: what should be gone... ? i dont know what to remove without a screenshot ;)
<pitti> kwwii: hm, works here..
<kwwii> pitti: you see the icons with the gradients in the notify bubbles?
<mat_t> mac_v: a little red /!\ emblem you added to the ad-hoc icon
<kwwii> or do you see simple grey icons?
<Ng> mac_v: http://mairukipa.tenshu.net/screenshots/2009-10-01-icons.png (I have wired and wireless and VPN active atm)
<pitti> kwwii: notify-osd-icons is also in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20090929.2/karmic-desktop-i386.manifest
<mac_v> mat_t: that is need for the ad-hoc
<asac> mac_v: can you make that yellow?
<mac_v> Ng:  argh! nm-applet is totally mesed up
<Ng> mac_v: could that be because I didn't restart it maybe?
<mac_v> Ng: blame asac ;0
<pitti> kwwii: it's some light gray; not the gray/blue loudspeaker from hicolor, but the gray-only abstract loudspeaker symbol
<asac> mac_v: as discussed, security is not the only property this is supposed to communicate ;)
<mac_v> asac: so should i remove it?
<mac_v> i thought you wanted it
<asac> mac_v: the exclamation mark?
<mac_v> yeah
<asac> mac_v: i didnt push for any change
<seb128> james_w, oh, it's a dbus bug then
<mac_v> oh ... ok.. removing
<james_w> yeah
<asac> mac_v: i thought what you did initially was ok
<seb128> james_w, good work!
<kwwii> pitti: right, those are the wrong ones as well :(
<mat_t> a
<mac_v> asac: me too!... mat_t confused me ;p
<asac> mac_v: though not optimal ... but we discussed that the optimal way would be to make a separate ad-hoc sectrion
<kwwii> pitti:  those are the panel icons from Humanity
<asac> we will keep this in mind for the applet rewrite next (nm) cycle
<mat_t> asac: yes, that we can do for Lucid
<mclasen> pitti: I'm confused about your comment in bug  596897
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 596897 could not be found
<mat_t> asac: mpt will be leading that
<mac_v> asac: wwan and ad-hoc are also using device icons in the panel! :/
<mclasen> pitti: you say 'gdm separates layout and
<mclasen> variant with a space'
<kwwii> pitti: I think part of the problem is that they are being installed into /usr/share/notify-ods/icons/gnome/
<pitti> kwwii: I have this one: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/notify.png
<asac> mat_t: i think whatever mpt is leading isnt upstream ;)
<mclasen> pitti: but the gdm patch in the other bug actually uses a tab as separator
<seb128> gnome bug #596897
<ubottu> Gnome bug 596897 in plugins "Ignores variants in $GDM_KEYBOARD_LAYOUT" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596897
<asac> mat_t: but better discuss that somewhere else
<asac> ;)
<kwwii> pitti: hrm, that is the right icon
<pitti> mclasen: after the last two hours of reading gdm code I actually found out that gdm seems to use a wild mix of tabs and spaces :-(
<pitti> mclasen: gconf etc. uses spaces, xklavier uses tabs
<asac> mac_v: i will check if the fallback mechanism would work.
<pitti> kwwii: it's the one from notify-osd-icons..
<mat_t> asac: we often ship stuff that has modifications vs. the upstream version - n-m-applet is unlikely to be an exception here :)
<kwwii> pitti: yeah, the brightness works for me here too, but the battery icons show the panel versions
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - what was the issue with gnome-keyring-daemon then? i looked at the bug report, but the comment from vuntz is what i already thought was happening
<kwwii> pitti: just noticed that some do work...very strange
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I though vuntz figured it after starting to read the comment but in fact not
<kwwii> pitti: maybe it is a problem with the lookup from power manager
<mat_t> asac: what I'm saying is, any modifications to the upstream n-m menu should go via mpt first :)
<pitti> kwwii: hm, then I guess for battery notify-osd and -icons don't agree on the name?
<chrisccoulson> ah, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, so ignore me, but james_w fixed the timeout thing ;-)
<mac_v> mat_t: i keep telling asac to have modifications... but he is just not willing or maybe lazy ;p
<chrisccoulson> really?
<chrisccoulson> yay \o/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, iz dbus bog
<kwwii> pitti: right...it should *not* be using the normal names for the notification, or else the normal theme will over-ride them
<vuntz> chrisccoulson, seb128: what would be interesting is to know if g-k-d is still running during the 10s timeout
<kwwii> pitti: at least it makes sense now ;) Humanity inherits gnome, so if humanity has these icons, they are being used before the notify-osd versions
<asac> lets defer the applet discussion to uds. its a bit confusion here i think
<mac_v> asac: are there going to be signal strengths for ad-hoc and wwan ... when will the naming be mentioned
<asac> mac_v: i will ping you right away when i know that
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - i'll take a look again when i finish work
<kwwii> pitti: do you know who I can talk to about power-manager?
<mac_v> ;)
 * chrisccoulson hugs james_w for fixing dbus bug :)
<mat_t> asac: sure. I really like the new applet, the as-hoc icon is the only major itch for me atm
<pitti> kwwii: why power-manager? isn't the icon requested by notify-osd?
<pitti> kwwii: anyway, you can ask me
<Amaranth> Does freenode host servers the same place freedesktop does? :P
<pitti> james_w: you rock!
<mat_t> asac: but you're right, uds will be a good place for that
<Amaranth> holy crap, they're restarting the freenode servers 1 by 1
<seb128> vuntz, yes it's running
<kwwii> pitti: well, I assumed it was getting the lookup from power-manager, but you might be right
<mac_v> pitti: kwwii: notify-osd needs the name modification , but MacSlow just recently marked the bug invalid in notify-osd... so gpm need to change the icon labels
<kwwii> pitti: well, none of the battery icons I have seen are correct in notify-osd, it is using small panel icons from humanity
<vuntz> seb128: if it's running all the time, then, yeah, definitely a g-k-d bug
<mat_t> pitti: will it help if I copy the whole output?
<seb128> vuntz, it's running while it's hanging yes
<mac_v> kwwii: pitti: Bug #399492
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399492 in hundredpapercuts "Notifications when switching between AC/battery power should be improved" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399492
<kwwii> pitti: which tells me that *something* is looking/using gpm-battery-*.png before notification-battery-*.png
<mac_v> pitti: kwwii: notify-osd has the naming change for nm-applet , but doesn have the switch for gpm
<kwwii> pitti, mac_v: right
<vuntz> seb128: hrm. I guess what we really need is some cool printf debugging :/
<pitti> kwwii: let me look what g-p-m does
<vuntz> seb128: (to know where it's handing)
<kwwii> pitti, mac_v: it is using the new -plugged names instead of -charging as is currently done in the notify icons
<seb128> vuntz, stacktrace wouldn't be useful?
<mac_v> pitti: nm-applet send a different icon label but notify-osd does the switch  , IMO , it would be better if MacSlow patches notify-osd to do the same
<mac_v> fro gpm
<mac_v> for*
<vuntz> seb128: if you manage to get one, sure. But you have to be fast
<seb128> yeah, would be nice to not carry GNOME code changes for that
<pitti> kwwii: so, g-p-m has a patch for notify-osd support; in that, it uses notification-display-brightness-{off,low,medium...} when notify-osd is detected
<chrisccoulson> i've tried getting a trace of g-k-d, but i'm not fast enough
<seb128> vuntz, for some value of fast, it's hanging for some 6 seconds there
<james_w> chrisccoulson: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24254 if you are interested in the full story
 * seb128 tries that
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 24254 in core "broken timeout handling in _dbus_connection_block_pending_call" [Major,New]
<chrisccoulson> the issue is that GDB needs to be running from a different console, so you have to factor in a VT switch there
<chrisccoulson> james_w - you rock!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I've intel and kms there
<seb128> is switch between guest session and my user is 1 second
<Amaranth> that long? :/
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - nvidia here, so VT switching is super slow ;)
<kwwii> pitti: first, I will try renaming them here locally form *-charging to *-plugged and see what effect that has on my system
<pitti> kwwii: yes, gpm itself uses gpm-battery-* icons
<pitti> kwwii: gpm doesn't use notification-battery*
<kwwii> pitti: funny thing is, I already changed this (I still have the script I used to do it)
<pitti> kwwii: however, those are just icons for the tray applet, not for notifications
<kwwii> pitti: no worries, let me test this out and get back to you
<pitti> kwwii: ok
<kwwii> pitti: I think this is a case of us two having different bzr repos for these icons...I think some of my changes got lost
<pitti> kwwii: for notify-osd? hm, we just have one branch now, no?
<pitti> kwwii: I'm using ~ubuntu-art-pkg/notify-osd/notify-osd-icons-ubuntu, and you?
<kwwii> pitti: yes, bu before I think we used differnt ones shortly
<pitti> mac_v: I don't want to change the icon names in gpm; gpm-battery-* are private icons for gpm, and it'd be a pointless and huge patch to rename them all
<pitti> mat_t: "will it help if I copy the whole output?" for what?
<pitti> kwwii: if you still have your's, merge it into the official one
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hum, you are right, I'm not quick enough ... it seems quite long while waiting for session to close usually though
<mac_v> pitti: exactly , gpm doesnt have to change the names , notify-osd must be able to recognize the labels and do the icon switch appropriately
<mat_t> pitti: lsmod grep pc
<pitti> mat_t: ah; well, I trust you to recognize "pcspkr" :)
<mat_t> pitti: lol
<mac_v> pitti: that is how it works for nm-applet [applet just send the label nm-wireless but notify-osd uses the icon notification-wireless-full instead]...
<mac_v> for notifications^
<seb128> MacSlow, ^
<MacSlow> mac_v, seb128: notify-osd does not alter the passed icon-file-name in any way
<kwwii> MacSlow: erm, I think it does ;)
<kwwii> it looks for notification-* first, or it wouldn't work
<mac_v> MacSlow: is does , for nm-applet
<mac_v> just a sec
<MacSlow> kwwii, mac_v: notify-osd itself does not... if at all gtk+'s icon-load functions, used by notify-osd, may
<kwwii> MacSlow: hrm, ok
<kwwii> pitti: in any case, renaming the icons does not help
<mac_v> MacSlow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/387626/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387626 in notify-osd "wireless notification icon is wrong signal strength" [Low,Triaged]
<mac_v> has that been changed ? src/applet-device-wifi.c. There is a patch to that called lp33796_dxteam_notification_icon_names.diff that changes the icon from nm-device-wireless to notification-network-wireless-full.
<kwwii> mac_v: why are there still gpm-primary-* icons in humanity?
<mac_v> kwwii: huh?
<mac_v> you mean the greyscale icons?
<mac_v> MacSlow: you told me back then you did not write that applet
<kwwii> mac_v: status/22/gpm-primary-000.svg for instance
<mac_v> kwwii: what should be the label?
<mac_v> that is for the panel
<kwwii> mac_v: as I understood it, all the -primary- names were changed to -battery-
<tgpraveen> mac_v: in beta will humanity have notifyosd icons?
<kwwii> mac_v: it is intersting because you also have the -battery- names
<mac_v> kwwii: oh! yeah! so no need the -[rimary?
<mac_v> primary(
<mac_v> tgpraveen: what?
<mac_v> kwwii: do you want me to remove the primary-* labels?
<kwwii> mac_v: no, iirc, you need to simply remove the *-primary-* icons because they are no longer used
<MacSlow> mac_v, I don't currently recall us talking about this topic atm.
<kwwii> mac_v: let me look into it some more
<pitti> seb128: do you know anything in the gdm session which requires/benefits from a polkit agent? I don't, and I'd just remove the autostart .desktop (it has never worked anyway due to wrong path)
<mac_v> MacSlow: you told me that more that , when i should you that comment.. on #ayatana ;)  you must have forgotten... you said that you didnt write the applet-device-wifi
<kwwii> mac_v: wait, they were links to the other names
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, is the latest compiz uploaded?
<mac_v> kwwii: yeah
<seb128> pitti, the idea was to have gdmsetup there iirc
<kwwii> MacSlow: I remember talking to someone about getting this done last release
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: not yet, no
<rickspencer3> ok
<tgpraveen> mac_v: in ubuntu beta to be released today, was the notify-osd cons merged with humanity icon theme?
<seb128> pitti, but I don't think it will happen for karmic now
<rickspencer3> thanks
<pitti> seb128: right, but we don't?
<pitti> seb128: ok; so I'll fix the path in it to not forget about it, but disable it
<mac_v> tgpraveen: notify-osd-icons will be a separate package ;)
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: upstream is working on a fix for windows disappearing when you change your resolution (like to hook up a projector) so hopefully we can wait for that
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<Amaranth> after that I'll get on his case about a release again :)
<MacSlow> mac_v, I certainly can remember not working on the wifi-applet (or nm-applet)
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, is their an eta on that? asking so I can prepare a smooth landing strip for it :)
<MacSlow> kwwii, mac_v: maybe if briefly talked with asac about this last cycle... but really not sure atm.
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: hopefully later today
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, kewl
<rickspencer3> thanks for the info
<rickspencer3> not to mention, thanks for compiz ;)
<Amaranth> Would have to get mvo to make the snapshots and upload though
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> ok
<seb128> no mvo today apparently though
<mac_v> MacSlow: yeah , thats what you said... that is the place where the applet-device-wifi.c is where notify-osd does the icon switch for nm-applet , similar needs to be done for gpm
<rickspencer3> anything else we can do to help it go smoothly?
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<Amaranth> I have no upload rights and no one else has done it before
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<asac> MacSlow: whats that about?
<asac> nevermind
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: I don't think so
<MacSlow> asac, icon-names passed to notify-osd from nm-applet
<rickspencer3> pitti, seb128 kenvandine anytonewhowouldknow - are we still expecting new icons from design team?
<MacSlow> mac_v, again... there's no line of code in notify-osd that explicitly alters passed icon-names (be it filenames or symbolic names)
<seb128> rickspencer3, I don't know
<mac_v> MacSlow: oh... ok :)
<pitti> kwwii, mac_v: are there new/fixed icons planed?
<kwwii> MacSlow: something somewhere is making it look up notification-* for the notify-osd bubbles before the otehr names
<mac_v> pitti: fixed icons? for which app
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i hope at least something better for draw-attention in the indicator
<kwwii> pitti: the icons are already in the notify-osd set, we updated them a long time ago
<pitti> mac_v: any; rickspencer3 just asked about the plan
<MacSlow> kwwii, mac_v: such things have to happen in the app tossing out notifications via libnotify (thus reaching notify-osd) but not notify-osd itself
<kwwii> pitti, mac_v, MacSlow, asac: the problem now is that the battery icons are not using notification-* for notify-osd, but using the normal panel (gpm-*) icons instead
<mac_v> pitti: kwwii: then gpm needs to be patched to send the right label for  notifications
<mac_v> rickspencer3: new icons in the sense?
<seb128> we do have a patch to use notification-display-brightness-* for notify-osd
<pitti> kwwii: to be precise, gpm-* are private names for g-p-m, they aren't/sholdn't be in a theme
<kwwii> pitti: they are in all themes, for a long time :p
<mac_v> kwwii: pitti: the reason those labels werent patched until now  or  for jaunty  , was because the notifications themselves were blocked[since they were considered redundant] , but now the notifications have improved and are not blocked...
<seb128> what is the issue there?
<kwwii> and links are created from them as well often
<pitti> kwwii: oh, so themes in /usr/share/icons/ can override ones in /usr/share/appname/icons?
<kwwii> seb128: the brightness stuff works perfect
<seb128> the gpm code seems to be right
<kwwii> pitti: yes
<pitti> kwwii: well, as I said, I'm an icon n00b, sorry
<kwwii> pitti: hehe, worries :)
<tgpraveen> does anyone know if the notifications for media eject/unmount all the times was don e or not?it was a papercut
<tgpraveen> iirc
<kwwii> pitti: I am a n00b at everything else :D
<mac_v> tgpraveen: no
<seb128> the brightness icons don't seem right
<seb128> there is only one monitor one used and not changing
<kwwii> seb128: on my karmic, when I change brightness the notification uses the correct icons
<seb128> weird
<seb128> the code uses notification-display-brightness-*
<kwwii> volume as well
<kwwii> seb128: yes, it should
<seb128> and there is no such icons in the humanity theme in karmic
<mac_v> seb128: those or notify-osd labels
<kwwii> seb128: no, they were moved to /usr/share/notify-osd/icons/gnome/
<mac_v> s/orare
<mac_v> sor/are
<seb128> $ find /usr/share/notify-osd/icons -name notification-display-brightness*
<seb128> /usr/share/notify-osd/icons/hicolor/scalable/status/notification-display-brightness.svg
<seb128> $
<seb128> there is one
<seb128> ie no variants as human had
<seb128> notify-osd-icons didn't get installed there
<seb128> weird
<mac_v> seb128: do you have notify-osd-icons package installed?
<seb128> should something install it on upgrade?
<mac_v> ah! ;)
<mac_v> seb128: it should , but didnt install for me either, but pitti said that the dependencies were correct....  shouldnt they be part of the ubuntu-desktop?
<seb128> well the dependency has a | human-icon-theme
<pitti> ah
<seb128> and this one doesn't get remove on upgrade
<seb128> removed
<pitti> so it's because human-icon-theme wasn't cleaned on upgrade
<seb128> yes
<pitti> so, if we want to officially bury human-icon-theme, I'm fine with dropping the |
<pitti> but actually h-i-t should work as well?
<seb128> it does work
<pitti> anyway, it's cleaner to drop the alternative
<seb128> wrong clicking there
<pitti> but at least it now explains why you guys didn't get it automatically
<seb128> it's just a recommends so yes
 * pitti fixes
<seb128> the people who want to keep using human can clean the recommends if they want
<pitti> pushed
<pitti> $ head -n1 */debian/changelog|grep UNRELEASED|wc -l
<pitti> 12
<pitti> hmm, lots of stuff to upload after beta freeze :)
<kwwii> pitti: erm, what about upgrades? will they also get humanity and not human?
<pitti> kwwii: yes, the human-theme dependency was switched from human to humanity
<asac> MacSlow: kwwii: http://pastebin.com/f1c1c4ba7 those are the notification icon changes we currently carry
<kwwii> pitti: and even when notify-osd is installed it does not show the correct notification-battery-* icons
<seb128> what notifications are those?
<kwwii> asac: right, those are the network icons
<asac> kwwii: so those are ok still?
<mac_v> asac: why does it send the *-full for all signal strengths? cant it send the right signal?
<kwwii> asac: yes, they should be...I cannot test them because network manager, although it works, does not appear at all :p
<MacSlow> asac, thanks for the pointer
<kwwii> so someone needs to add that same kind of thing to the battery icons
<kwwii> s/to/for
<mac_v> MacSlow: lol! ,oops that was the patch in nm-applet ... i was mislead by the comment on lp..sorry :)
<MacSlow> kwwii, I'm still in bug-fixing mode for notify-osd and I also have a regression for g-p-m to do
<MacSlow> mac_v, at least my memory isn't failing me
<mac_v> ;)
<asac> ŝo ... is any help needed on the gpm thing (feels like there are quite a few hands on that now)?
<kwwii> MacSlow: cool, thanks
<seb128> so
<seb128> what gpm bubbles have wrong icons?
<seb128> and do you know which ones are being used?
<asac> ok ... unless someone asks me specifically to look at gpm i assume that seb128 or someone else is on that ;)
<seb128> I would if somebody could explain what is wrong
<mac_v> seb128: gpm-battery-* should be relabeled to notification-battery-*
<mac_v> in gom
<mac_v> gpm*
<seb128> why?
<seb128> why do you don't use the right naming in your theme?
<seb128> rather than asking to change the code which will breaks other themes
<asac> i think our best practice is to ship a link in theme
<mac_v> seb128: because the notifications need to use the notify-osd specific names... these icons will then be used else where in the apps ... and they wont be visible
<asac> unless we need something to be completely different
<seb128> mac_v, why?
<seb128> mac_v, what about people who don't use notify-osd?
<mac_v> seb128: for those who dont use notify-osd , the patch wont apply... i'm not sure how nm-applrt does it.. asac must know
<asac> seb128: i think its not notify-osd specific. its really about being able to have different icons in the notifications than the ones used in the app
<seb128> icons which are implemented by no theme out of the ubuntu one though
<asac> mac_v: we are shipping the same icons in hicolor/scalable now
<asac> but thats a messy situation for sure
<seb128> since the naming is not a standard one
<asac> its the same problem as the try greyscale thing
<mac_v> asac: no..that is differne
<seb128> the notification area icons you mean?
<asac> you need some standard that says that notification icons should be different than the one used in apps and the one in tray
<seb128> no, those use icon theme fallback to work
<asac> otherwise upstream will say: "yes, thats ubuntu specific"
<seb128> ie the specific icons should be name
<seb128> "upstream-name-osd"
<seb128> so the fallback works for theme which just have the upstream naming
<asac> seb128: i dont think he asks for osd specific naming. he wants just upstream-name-notification
<asac> so they can use different icons
<seb128> right
<seb128> though they don't have that naming now
<seb128> <mac_v> seb128: gpm-battery-* should be relabeled to notification-battery-*
<asac> right
<asac> its definitly wrong
<seb128> it's backward
<seb128> and it doesn't do fallbacking
<kwwii> seb128: we added the notification-* name, and yes, we do want everyone to use it for things like notify-osd
<mac_v> seb128: something like this is needed for gpm > http://pastebin.com/f1c1c4ba7
<asac> so theme should use gpm-name-notify ... and upstream can just ship gpm-name
<seb128> yes
<kwwii> gpm-name if for the app, whereever it puts icons, notification-* is only for notify-osd (and perhaps other things like it)
<asac> kwwii: you should just ship the icon name used by upstream and _append_ -notify rather than prepend it
<popey> MacSlow: does notify-osd cache the picture? I am skipping tracks in rhythmbox and seeing the same image (album cover) for lots of different artists.. restarted rb and get the rb icon for something with no art, now i skip tracks it shows icons until i bring rb to the front then minimise, then notify shows no icons at all..
<seb128> what is the difference between notify-osd and notification-daemon?
<asac> there is no difference imo
<seb128> why notify-osd needs icons specific to it?
<asac> just that the innitial names didnt think about the fallback approach
<mac_v> seb128: it was a design  ;)
<MacSlow> seb128, styling
<MacSlow> :)
<kwwii> asac: but that would theoretically, allow the apps to fallback to the notify icons for other uses which is bad
<seb128> that's getting confusing
<MacSlow> popey, yes and no :)
<popey> MacSlow: shall i file a bug sgainst this?
<mac_v> seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Icon ,
<kwwii> maybe I should add this to the icon naming spec and be done with it :D
<mac_v> kwwii: hehe ;p
<seb128> whoever want that change should open a bug
<seb128> explaining the issue and giving a specific example
<MacSlow> popey, well it's actually against rb
<seb128> with icon name and screenshot
<seb128> I can look at it from there
<MacSlow> popey, notify-osd will display whatever icon it gets from rb
<asac> i have the feeling that what they want is to ship icons that only notify-osd will use
<seb128> but what you explain there doesn't seem something we want to do
<asac> so for that the solution is simple
<popey> MacSlow: ok, will do, thanks
<asac> or not ;)
<seb128> asac, it's breaking other usecases
<kwwii> seb128: well, as maintainer of the spec, I guess I could just change it
<asac> well if they send the name over the wire notify-osd should modify the name
<seb128> kwwii, it's too late to changing a spec or an implementation in karmic
<kwwii> but, of course we could start a discussion first
<MacSlow> popey, if it gets a new icon it'll display that... if the next/new notification does not provide one (and isn't replacing an existing notification) it'll only be title- and body-text.
<asac> like i say: show "gpm-name-notify" ... then notify-osd can try o nits side to look for "nofiy-osd-gpm-name-notify" first
<seb128> I don't understand the issue
<seb128> asac, I agree with that yes
<mac_v> asac: exactly ,what is said ;) ,
<asac> if that doesnt work the normal fallacdk woould start: "gpm-name-notify" -> "gpm-name" -> "gpm"
<MacSlow> popey, there's a dedicated example of updating existing bubbles with different layouts in notify-osd trunk (notify-osd/examples/
<seb128> it doesn't seem something we should change in upstream code now
<asac> mac_v: no. we are asked to patch the apps atm
<MacSlow> popey, there's a dedicated example of updating existing bubbles with different layouts in notify-osd trunk (notify-osd/examples/update-notifications.py)
<seb128> notify-osd should do namin translations
<asac> thats wrong ... if we want notify-osd specific icons the apps hsouldnt have to be patched
<kwwii> seb128: sure, I realize that
<seb128> since that's notify-osd specific
<mac_v> asac:  i agree , you need to convince MacSlow
 * MacSlow is deaf on the eyes atm
<mac_v> asac: its is easier than patching every app on the planet!
<seb128> let's convince davidbarth
<kwwii> if everything followed the icon naming spec with the naming heirarchy things would just work
<MacSlow> popey, you can add that hint to the bug-report you're filing
<asac> kwwii: yes. but the name used by the apps wouldnt have to be prefixed with "notification-" ... thats notify-osd business only
<asac> apps should use gpm-name-notify1 gpm-name-notifyreason2 etc.
<kwwii> asac: hrm, I guess we could discuss that in the bug about the fdo icon naming spec
<kwwii> :)
<seb128> the naming is not revelent there
<seb128> using notify-osd specific icon names for notification is wrong
<seb128> the code needs to work on other notification systems too
<mac_v> kwwii: seb128: asac: IMO , notify-osd needs to recognize the standard labels sent by the apps and convert it to the notification-* icons... i'v been saying this for very long... but MacSlow insists the apps need to be patched :(
<MacSlow> mac_v, "labels" ?
<mac_v> MacSlow: the network-* , or the gpm-* or the im-*
<asac> icon_themeame
<asac> icon-themename
<kwwii> asac: ?
<asac> nevermind. i will check notify-osd code later today t see whats going on.
<asac> kwwii: where is that icon spec
<asac> ?
<popey> MacSlow: filed bug 440027, thanks :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440027 in rhythmbox "Album art sometimes doesn't appear in notify-osd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440027
<asac> got it http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-naming-spec/icon-naming-spec-latest.html
<seb128> popey, it's a duplicate I think
<mac_v> asac: kwwii: MacSlow: we cant expect every app to maintain patches just because Ubuntu has a new notification system! there will always be breakage in some app! , it is better to make notify-osd identify the standard icon names, and the make the icon switch in notify-osd rather than patching the apps to use notify-osd specific names
<popey> seb128: i saw one from hardy, but not a current one
<popey> seb128: you know best though :)
<seb128> popey, bug #426256?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426256 in rhythmbox "Notification: no display of no-square covers" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426256
<asac> mac_v: dont tell. me i am reading the spec atm. there is nothing about prefixing stuff
<seb128> popey, it's the first result in google for rhythmbox notification launchpad...
<asac> i think ... i think they tried to standardize that all notification stuff should use notification- prefix
<asac> but its definitly not something that would be app specific
<seb128> but why not simply using the fallback naming?
<seb128> ie icon-notificication
<seb128> it will fallback to icon if the notification variant is not there
<asac> seb128: no. i think the notification- prefix is supposed to be something like "emblem-"
<asac> seb128: i think there are two separate issues mixed up here.
<seb128> well, it seems something that should be defined first
<seb128> then applied upstream
<seb128> then be applied in ubuntu
<asac> a) standardize all notification to use notification- prefix
<asac> b) notifiy-osd specific icons
<asac> a) -> no way to do that in patches until its getting in that spe
<asac> at least not without breaking stuff
<seb128> well, a) seems upstream specifications changes
<seb128> not a karmic post beta thing
<asac> b) -> do someting about that on notify-osd
<asac> seb128: yes
<seb128> ok, we are in agreement
<asac> i will check the notify-osd part
<seb128> thanks
<asac> until a) happened we can use notification- as a notify-osd specific prefix
<asac> but thats notify-osd business afaict
<pitti> seb128: do you happen to know how I can start the audio mixer dialog thingy from a command line?
<pitti> i. e. what its name is?
<seb128> pitti, gnome-volume-control
<pitti> ah, thanks
<seb128> pitti, if that's the one you want
<pitti> seb128: right, worked; thanks!
<popey> seb128: yup, you're right, thanks, image is 600x578px, I'll mark as dupe
<seb128> popey, thanks
<popey> side benefit, I now know where rb stores the covers :)
<davidbarth> seb128: reading the log
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f4c1c6714
<asac> patch for notify-osd
<asac> seb128: ^^
<asac> tested with notify-send -i battery-low "test message"
<asac> without that it displays the battery-low ... with that patch it goes to notification-battery-low
<asac> pushed to lp:~asac/notify-osd/theme-icon-prefix
<seb128> asac, excellent
<asac> so basically this means that notify-osd specific icons should just use the same name used by the app, but prefix it with notification- (or whatever we decide the prefix to be)
 * hyperair makes some noise about bug #439956
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439956 in network-manager-applet "Cannot set manual IP and DNS with nm-connection-editor" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439956
<asac> hyperair: thast fixed in trunk ppa
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<hyperair> ooh that is?
 * hyperair adds the pap
<hyperair> ppa*
<asac> almost all editor bugs are fixed there
<hyperair> i see. that's great.
<hyperair> will it be entering ubuntu soon?
<asac> only secrets are left for fix
<asac> hyperair: right after beta
<hyperair> ah.
<hyperair> what secrets?
<asac> secrets are not displayed in editor
<asac> but that fix will maye land today
<davmor2> hyperair: have to kill you if we tell you the secrets
<asac> so it might be fixed tomorrow
<hyperair> i see.
 * hyperair sends an assassin for davmor2 
<chrisccoulson> wow, i just got given something free from work
<chrisccoulson> ....a pen!
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: shhhh or everyone will won't one and they'll claim yours back to give to someone else
<chrisccoulson> lol, that's ok - they can exchange it for a laptop instead;)
<asac> yesterday my thinkpad started to make strange sounds (clicking)
<asac> anyone else sees that?
<Amaranth> asac: fan or HD?
<asac> i dont know where that comes from. it sound a bit like its coming out of the speakers
<asac> sounds a bit like the sound that i get when the system turns off
<asac> completely
<Amaranth> does it only do it after you leave the computer alone for a bit?
<Amaranth> could be from the sound chip being turned off
<asac> it feels it happens more frequently while typing.
<Amaranth> ah, no then
<asac> but i couldnt find any definite reason
<Amaranth> make backups
<asac> Amaranth: sound chip turning off sounds likely
<asac> Amaranth: is there a way to do that manually so i can compare?
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> let me check
<jmarsden> asac: Hard drive head unloading/parking?  If it is the HD... make backups *now*!
<Amaranth> but this should only be happening at worst every 10 seconds (power down, sound event so power up, repeat)
<asac> yes. its not more than every 10 seconds
<asac> jmarsden: the sound doesnt feel like its coming from the HD. its not coming from the same area where the other harddrive stuff is coming from.
<asac> but i will check what i need to back up anyway i aguess ;)
<Amaranth> I have no idea how to turn it on/off
<Amaranth> dtchen or TheMuso might
<asac> kk
<asac> dtchen: TheMuso: how can i power down/up my soundchip ;) (thinkpad X61 etc.)
<asac> ?
<asac> let me turn off sound in bios if thats possible
 * asac reboots
 * asac not happy about lenovo bios not allowing to turn off sound chip ... 
<asac> anyway. out for now. will check later tonight whats going on ;)
<pitti> asac, kenvandine: is either of you online tomorrow 1500 UTC? I'm away, and need someone to cover desktop in the release meeting (I'll prepare our report, of course, so it is just for questions)
<kenvandine> i will be here, but i might have a meeting
<SiDi> asac: hi there. do you still maintain the gnash PPA ?
<rickspencer3-afk> SiDi, I think asac may be off for the night
<SiDi> rickspencer3-afk: okey, thanks
<GahocIT> Hello everybody
<GahocIT> please help me
<GahocIT> what is error
<GahocIT> http://i81.servimg.com/u/f81/11/91/56/19/p1000610.jpg
<Amaranth> dead HD :/
 * Ng marvels at his notification area
<Ng> it looks really good
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hellooooo
<jono> kenvandine, around?
<kenvandine> hey
<kenvandine> yes?
<jono> kenvandine, rick and I were testing Empathy
<rickspencer3> so, jono and I aren't having much luck
<jono> are there any fixes in the pipe
<jono> ?
<kenvandine> no
<rickspencer3> jono, what is your account type?
<kenvandine> it is upnp problems most likely
<jono> rickspencer3, gchat
<kenvandine> is it @gmail.com?
<jono> my jabber isnt working there it seems
<jono> gmail.com
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> is upnp enabled in your router?
<rickspencer3> so gchat to jabber.org ... it connects for like one frame, and then disconnects
<jono> kenvandine, no idea, let me check
<kenvandine> that sounds like upnp
<rickspencer3> jeez
<kenvandine> unfortunately for video or audio to really work you need upnp
<rickspencer3> how does one explain this to users?
<kenvandine> no idea
<kenvandine> i think we need a way to tell them at run time
<rickspencer3> ah, I see it is on for me
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> and from what i hear... it is commonly on by default in most routers now
<rickspencer3> I don't recall configuring it myself
<jono> on a side note, I am getting weird notify-osd problems where the volume control sticks to the screen
<jono> and never fades away
<kenvandine> but like my old one i have it wasn't until i prodded it a couple weeks ago
<kenvandine> MacSlow, ^^
<jono> kenvandine, it is enabled
<kenvandine> jono, i found the problem i was having was upnp madness on my local network
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> jono, let me call you
<kenvandine> ring... ring
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, what kind of symptoms did you guys see?
<jono> kenvandine, it said connecting for quoite a while
<jono> showed my video
<rickspencer3> if jono called me, I could answer ...
<MacSlow> jono, hm...
<rickspencer3> then I could see if face and hear like 300 ms of soud
<rickspencer3> and then it kind of disconnected
<MacSlow> jono, since when do you experience this weird behaviour?
<MacSlow> jono, does that happen all the time?
<jono> MacSlow, oh, banshee had hung
<jono> and it seemed to hang notify-osd too
<kenvandine> jono, the log you had sent me last time showed empathy couldn't access your sound device
<kenvandine> so like a pulse problem or something
<MacSlow> jono, hm... odd... I wonder how that can happen.
<kenvandine> but i hadn't seen that with anyone else
<rickspencer3> jono, can you record yourself with sound recorder?
<rickspencer3> (and play it back)?
<MacSlow> jono, which version of notify-osd do you have installed? "dpkg --list notify-osd"
<seb128> re
<rickspencer3> jono, helloooo
<jono> MacSlow, it does whenever banshee hangs
<jono> kenvandine, want me to call you?
<kenvandine> yeah
<jono> hey
<jono> sorry my IRC client went bonkers
<jono> kenvandine, should we raise more public awareness of testing the A/V in Empathy?
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> we should... soon
<kenvandine> let me figure out some stuff first
<jono> kenvandine, np
<kenvandine> like how we can test for upnp and alert the users, etc
<kenvandine> jono, you calling me?
<rickspencer3> KenEdwards, soon, is like now
<kenvandine> haha
<rickspencer3> damn xchat completion
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, soon, is like now :)
<kenvandine> working on it
<MacSlow> jono, so when banshee hangs you're not able to trigger any other notification (e.g. press volume up or down, or do "notify-send test bla -i totem")?
<rickspencer3> Nov 15th is Freeze for RC
<jono> kenvandine, not at the mo
<seb128> rickspencer3, Oct?
<rickspencer3> seb128, October too, yes
<jono> MacSlow, yep
<rickspencer3> ;)
<KenEdwards> rickspencer3, I think I should change my name  ;-)
<rickspencer3> KenEdwards, sorry, I'm using a most unforgiving irc client ;)
<jono> I was getting annoyed at that too
<seb128> rickspencer3, just curious but was pidgin handling that better and how?
<jono> two kens and the world blows up :P
<MacSlow> jono, I've no idea how an app freezing can take notify-osd with it... there's just dbus between them
<kenvandine> jono, are you getting my calls?
<rickspencer3> seb128, with pidgin it writes a list of the ambiguous ones
<jono> kenvandine, I answered one since I logged back on IRC
<seb128> rickspencer3, ah, same in xchat-gnome
<rickspencer3> so if I do "ken"<tab> it writes "kenvandine KenEdwards"
<seb128> rickspencer3, I think it's a setting in xchat but not sure, that's what you get for using the non gnome version ;-)
<rickspencer3> isn't that what I'm using?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, got a better idea?
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> I had no idea
<jono> kenvandine, just got a call
<seb128> rickspencer3, I guess you use xchat and not xchat-gnome?
<kenvandine> jono, what happened?
 * rickspencer3 checks
<jono> kenvandine, it showed my video, tried to connect and then closed the window
<kenvandine> humm
<seb128> rickspencer3, easy to notice xchat-gnome has no user list on screen and channel on the left
<kenvandine> you call me please
<jono> one sec
<rickspencer3> what a dope I am
 * rickspencer3 tries xchat-gnome
<jono> kenvandine, ooh, it showed a black window for your video for a second and then closed
<kenvandine> humm
<jono> thats what rickspencer3 and I were getting I think
<rickspencer3> same thing
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> rickspencer3, enable the osd option in the preference if you try it and want bubbles
<rickspencer3> seb128, will do
<jono> rickspencer3, fancy trying pidgen?
<kenvandine> jono quit empathy
<kenvandine> EMPATHY_LOGFILE=/tmp/empathy.log GST_DEBUG=\*fsrtp\*:5 EMPATHY_DEBUG=all empathy
<rickspencer3> jono, no I don't have that installed atm
<kenvandine> and run that
<rickspencer3> jono, there is something about your configuration
 * seb128 wonders when they will accept things waiting now that beta is there
<rickspencer3> we should figure it out
<jono> kenvandine, call you?
<rickspencer3> seb128, good question, perhaps steve is asleep finally though
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> jono, go ahead
<kenvandine> crash?
<kenvandine> jono, now send me /tmp/empathy.log
<jono> no crash, just disconnected
<jono> ok, one sec
<tgpraveen> if jono has config prob maybe rickspencer3 and kenvandine could try calling
<kenvandine> works for us
 * tgpraveen never gets audio working in empathy for last few releases
<tgpraveen> last it worked in hardy I think
<tgpraveen> well there are many people who are having problems with a/v chat in empathy , first blamed on pulse but fixed there now.
<tgpraveen> maybe it does require more community testing
<rickspencer3> tgpraveen, yes, I agree
<jono> kenvandine, on its way
<kenvandine> jono, had your sound-recorder test worked?
<jono> let me test
<jono> kenvandine, works fine
<kenvandine> ok
 * kenvandine waits for the email
<bratsche> seb128: I was thinking of making some gtk+ packages with Company's filesystemmodel branch merged in and trying to get some Ubuntu community testing for it.  mclasen seems interested in trying to get this merged into master for 2.18.2 if there is some good testing and review.  Is there a better place to put such packages than my own PPA?
<jono> kenvandine, email arrived?
<seb128> bratsche, not really, we could use the ubuntu-desktop ppa but that's a small difference
<seb128> bratsche, I really think that landing such changes in stable series is not a good idea though
<seb128> bratsche, ie we will not do the 2.18.2 update in karmic with such changes
<seb128> bratsche, ie we will not do the 2.18.2 update in karmic with such changes
<seb128> bratsche, ups, sorry about the double line there ;-)
<bratsche> seb128: That's fine, but I still think doing this could be a service to gtk+ upstream and that makes it worthwhile to me.
<seb128> bratsche, not discussing that
<mclasen_> seb128: to each his own...
<seb128> I don't think many user run the ubuntu-desktop ppa and you want to make a call for testing for such changes anyway
<kenvandine> jono, yeah
<seb128> bratsche, so you can as well use your ppa and announce it
<jono> kenvandine, cool
<jono> kenvandine, ok let me know if you want me to make some noise about Empathy testing
<kenvandine> tp-fs-Message: tf_stream_error: stream error errorno=7 error=Resource Unavailable
<jono> I was planning a blog entry to identify key features for testing in Karmic
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> jono, lets talk tomorrow morning ok?
<jono> kenvandine, np
<seb128> there was some upstream bug contact or triager who asked several time there recent about organizing a test day or something
<seb128> he emailed the list too I think
<jono> kenvandine, so hold back announcing anything?
<seb128> but he didn't really get a replu
<seb128> reply
<kenvandine> jono, well go ahead
<kenvandine> it's fine
<seb128> jono, kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> i just want to figure out how we can programatically tell users upnp isn't working on their network
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah we should find him
<seb128> did you read his email about triaging empathy bugs?
<jono> cool
<jono> seb128, sounds like a good
<jono> idea
<jono> maybe we can ask people to test it as part of the global jam
<jcastro> bratsche: holler at me when you get that gtk thing in a PPA, I am keen on helping upstream get testing on that
<rickspencer3> seb128, any idea why bug 290471 is still open?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290471 in empathy "Status icon in notification area not required when using FUSA applet and Messaging Menu" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290471
<jcastro> bratsche: also, I think that having a crack GNOME-tech PPA stuff that you and ken can put stuff into would be great instead of random individual PPAs
<seb128> rickspencer3, not really, maybe check with robert_ancell it seems from comments it should be closed, though I have it in the notification area still there
<bratsche> jcastro: Yeah, that sounds awesome.  I need you or ken to post on Planet Ubuntu about this anyway once I build some packages, because I don't think I'm on that planet.
<rickspencer3> seb128, k
<jcastro> bratsche: ok
<kenvandine> me either
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> jcastro, not sure about that, you don't always want to mix cracks and you need to advertise things to get proper feedback anyway
<kenvandine> i like to categorize stuff
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i've added python-gnome2-extras back to gnome-python-extras again
<kenvandine> like i created my desktopcouch ppa
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks, will not be for tonight for me though
<kenvandine> so things you might need to get dc crack all all there
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no problem ;)
<jcastro> seb128: ok I'll discuss the least crackful way with ken/cody
<mac_v> lool: hi...
<mac_v> i dint understand your mail  > "can you prepare a 0.3.1 + only the important fixes branch?"
<mac_v> all the fixes are important... they have been done only due to the directions from the UX team... and separating them is not possible
<mac_v> lool: also we have released 0.4 > https://launchpad.net/humanity/+download
<lool> mac_v: 100+ fixes?
<lool> mac_v: To me it's unreviewable
<mac_v> lool: we have added *several* new icons
<mac_v> that was done after the request of UX
<lool> mac_v: At this stage of the cycle, I need to be in a position to understand the full changes I'm pushing
<mac_v> and the changes were done after they requested it
<lool> If I need to look at 100+ changes, it's unlikely
<mac_v> lool: we pushed for a single icon change too.. so it now really 100 fixes
<lool> mac_v: So how I can tell?
<mac_v> the UX would say , not not it... and will request a new icon
<lool> Pff that sucks big time
<mac_v> lool: yeah.. ;)
<lool> I mean 3 weeks ago I could possibly have said "Ok, I'll run it for a couple of days and upload it if nothing breaks"
<lool> But we're post beta
<lool> Things have to stay rock solid and I can't afford a mistake in artwork at this stage you see
<lool> I'm really reserved in pushing this
<mac_v> lool: the changes were guided by UX.
<lool> I mean I had planned to put the time to push the Humanity-Dark/Humanity split, but now I also need to look at a completely new Humanity  :-(
<lool> mac_v: Well whoever did the changes, the problem is the same in merging them
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the sponsoring ;-) I was just start to look at those dx updates
<seb128> pitti, now I can finish my totem udpate and go to bed, you rock ;-)
<mac_v> lool: i dont understand the problem? merging problem?
<mac_v> lool: also  , the common directory makes sense... doing it now :)
<lool> mac_v: The problem is that I can't put my stamp on the changes in that branch
<lool> mac_v: Because there are more than I can review in my (limited) time
<lool> And this conflicts with our post-beta changes policy
<kwwii> lool: problems with icon thems?
<lool> seb128: I have a nautilus upload queued up
<lool> Yes, but it's 10 before midnight and I'm trying to finish stuff before going to bed; need to go to an event tomorrow too
<kwwii> lool: is this an issue of including the -dark theme
<kwwii> lool: will you be around tomorrow?
<seb128> lool, you know how it works, just update bzr and tag if you upload
<kwwii> all I'd like to know is the status of the icon issue in UNR so I get a picture of were you are
<kwwii> so that I can help to solve the issue
<kwwii> s/were/where
<mac_v> kwwii: i think lool wants to review what each rev was...
<Amaranth> hmm, looks like someone found a fix for us losing the no backfill patch in xorg that doesn't cause screen corruption, security issues, or slow downs for fglrx users
<mac_v> but we just edited single icons and did a push... so there are too many rev :/
<kwwii> mac_v: what is the last thing you have submitted?
<kwwii> anything new since the addition of -dark
<kwwii> ?
<mac_v> kwwii: nothing new done to the panel icons , we have only added icons to complete the set
<mac_v> or symlinks
<kwwii> at this point, anything beyond that should probably be handled with an update
<mac_v> there were several symlinks missing.. that was the main issue which was solved
<lool> kwwii: the issue is not with the concept of usng a -dark theme
<lool> kwwii: It's with the 100+ changes in bzr in lp:humanity ... in 7 days
<kwwii> well, it is up to lool if he can work this in somehow. He is responsible for getting this out the door
<kwwii> lool: yeah, it should be done in stages, at the approriate times
<kwwii> I understand that, but have no control over their submissions
<kwwii> I
<kwwii> oops
<lool> Yes, so I was asking for a 0.3.1 plus selected fixes instead
<lool> Can't take 0.3.1 + 100 random bzr commits which I can't review
<kwwii> lool: yeah, that is why I said they should keep everything packaged in bzr
<kwwii> I'll talk to mac_v and work it out
<kwwii> tomorrow ;)
<mac_v> :)
<kwwii> I'm on the same time zone as you and have to take my son to school in the morning
<kwwii> lool: do you have a packaged branch in bzr somewhere?
<mac_v> kwwii: actually we just released a package. but lool wanted both the themes in the same package... so rearranging it
<mac_v> > https://launchpad.net/humanity/+download
<kwwii> mac_v: ok, then needs to be done asap with a really good changelog entry and very quick testing
 * mac_v bad with changelogs... looking forward for kwwii's help :) ..... tomorrow ;p
<kwwii> I've got to go...24*!, shower, bed, sleep, work, eat..that is my rhthym
<kwwii> night
<mac_v> nite
<mac_v> lool: the revs were also for the bugs reported in lp...
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - i'm confused about bug 440253, or maybe i'm missing something (i'm not a heavy user of audio)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440253 in pulseaudio "Pulse audio control panel does not allow for 3, 5.1, 6.1, & 7.1 speaker multi channel audio if supported by sound card" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440253
<chrisccoulson> but i can enable analog 5.1 etc using gnome-volume-control already
<chrisccoulson> (although i can't test if it works, as i only really use the stereo out)
<chrisccoulson> in the Hardware tab, there is a "Profile" combo. if i select "Analog Surround 5.1 Output" in there, then I get extra surround options in the Output tab
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: Oh forgot about that.
<TheMuso> I guess that says something about how unintuative the UI is.
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - yeah, I agree
<chrisccoulson> but it seems that the features are there
<lool> kwwii: No, packaging is in the archive
<TheMuso> chrisccoulson: I'll update the bug then, thanks for reminding me of that.
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> i agree that the UI needs some improvement though
<chrisccoulson> it seems to me that the hardware profiles stuff just got shoe-horned in to get the features there
<TheMuso> Yeah
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-02
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, the about me crash was bug 414538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414538 in gnome-control-center "gnome-about-me crashed with SIGSEGV in e_contact_set()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414538
<rickspencer3> looks like it's already some "me toos"
<rickspencer3> I assigned it to you, but didn't milestone it
<robert_ancell> ok, thanks
<dtchen> didrocks: what does your statement (main volume--, PCM++ <- noisy sound, LFE++ <- too low) mean?
<dtchen> asac: what do you mean by "power down/up"? i've not seen any bug reports on the x61 needing power_save=0, since it was the reference hardware for codec D3 state being implemented...
<dtchen> pitti: PCM being muted is a race in alsactl store due to the ordering in /etc/rc[06].d/K50alsa-utils; there are a couple quick workarounds for Karmic, the easiest of which is probably simply to avoid (re)storing if /usr/bin/pulse-session's conditions are met (still working out a way to do it properly for Lucid)
<TheMuso> dtchen: How can we easily do that if alsa-utils is running as system, and pulse-session checks a user's home dir for stuff?
<dtchen> TheMuso: that's the one condition i'm working on
<dtchen> TheMuso: i.e., it's insufficient to just check that /usr/bin/pulseaudio is executable
<dtchen> it's all these silly people like me who have Kubuntu installed with PA that muck things up ;-)
<dtchen> anyhoo, i'll hack on this while i wait for the plane. toodles!
<TheMuso> ok
<gregknicholson> asac / fta, how can I report a bug against a package in the ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA?
<jono> kenvandine, http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/10/02/ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-beta-released-testers-needed/
<kenvandine> jono, thx!
<bratsche> robert_ancell: ping :)
<robert_ancell> bratsche, hey
<bratsche> robert_ancell: Still have any invites left? :)
<robert_ancell> bratsche, oh, that sort of ping :)
<robert_ancell> sure
<bratsche> hehe
<robert_ancell> bratsche, canonical email?
<bratsche> bratsche@gnome.org
<robert_ancell> bratsche, there you go
<bratsche> Thanks!
<hggdh> jcastro: ping
<tgpraveen> so did karmic leave out geolocation feature of empathy?
<al-maisan> Good morning!
<didrocks> dtchen: dtchen this should be clearer: http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/8089/soundf.png
<didrocks> dtchen: PCM and LFE are 100%. The first make the sound noisy, the second, very low. And I can't change this behavior graphically with new volume control
<pitti> Good morning
<kwwii> morning pitti
<pitti> dtchen: ah, thanks for having an eye on it; right now on this boot it worked again, but most often not, so I'm happy to test stuff (also happens on my wife's computer which I upgraded yesterday)
<pitti> hey kwwii, guten Morgen
<pitti> kwwii: are the bits in human-theme good to upload? or are you still working on them?
<kwwii> pitti: I still have some final changes. There is an issue with the icons in gdm. We cannot include them in humanity because they will then be used on the desktop as well
<kwwii> pitti: so to work around this I am making a theme with just 5 or 6 icons which inherits=humanity for gdm
<kwwii> pitti: I figured adding it to the human theme package would be best, as the rest of the gdm theme is there
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> kwwii: but that's human-icon-theme, not human-theme, or is it?
<kwwii> pitti: no, we don't use human-icon-theme anymore, this is just 5 or 6 white icons. I'll get the icons by this afternoon
<pitti> ah, ok
<pitti> thanks for the update, and no hurry
<kwwii> I'll add it to HumanLogin
<pitti> kwwii: I was just reviewing the UNRELEASED branches to check what I should upload now
<kwwii> I should get it done by this evening, I guess
<pitti> take your time, neither seb nor me will be online this evening anyway
<kwwii> pitti: I just added mac_v to the AUTHORS file of notifify-osd-icons, it is in bzr
<kwwii> pitti: that shouldn't be a problem with the licensing, or?
<pitti> kwwii: no, AUTHORS is fine and a matter of courtesy and attribution, too
<kwwii> he did make some of the icons ;)
<kwwii> cool, thanks
<pitti> kwwii: he just needs to assign the copyright to us
<mac_v> kwwii: pitti: i'v already signed the contributors agreement when i did some icons for software store
<pitti> if mac_v needs more rights on them than the ones granted by CC-BY-SA, Canonical can grant them back without a problem
<pitti> mac_v: ah, perfect
<mac_v> :)
<kwwii> mac_v: cool, excellent
<kwwii> pitti: also, there will be an update to ubuntu-wallpapers coming
<kwwii> pitti: swapping the default, I have no idea when though...I think we've been down this road before :D
<mac_v> kwwii: changing the default wallpaper? no more bright yellow wallpaer we just have?
<kwwii> mac_v: I don't know, as I am not privy to that info. the drama is being played out on site, so to speak
<kwwii> but I would guess that, yes, it is to replace the yellow
<mac_v> aw... that wallpaper was awesome!
<kwwii> to be honest, people have been very fond of it. very few negative comments
<kwwii> anyway, we can continue this discussion on #ubuntu-artwork ;)
<mac_v> kwwii: it was a really cheerful wallpaper... and it is close to the 'light the fire' for karmic
<mac_v> ah yes ;)
<Zdra> is it a known issue on karmic that taping on touchpad does not make a click?
<Amaranth> Zdra: It's not an issue, it's an intentionally disabled option
<Amaranth> tseliot: Someone with fglrx figured out a patch that replaces the no-backfill one but doesn't cause corruption or slowdown: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32728179/xserver-xorg-backclear.patch
<Amaranth> seems to have gotten lost in the people ranting about the problem in launchpad so...
<tseliot> Amaranth: let me have a look at it
<tseliot> Amaranth: ah, yes, I have seen that one already. It causes antother problem
<Amaranth> ah, dang
<tseliot> with all cards
<Amaranth> it's as close to sanely doing None as I think you're going to get
<Amaranth> tseliot: What is the problem it causes?
<tseliot> Amaranth: if you switch between the menus of an app you'll notice some black rectangles (instead of corruption) for about a second or two
<tseliot> instead of the actual menu
<Zdra> Amaranth, wtf?
<Zdra> Amaranth, how can it be intentional
<tseliot> which would be ok if it affected only fglrx
<Amaranth> hum
<Zdra> Amaranth, is there a better call for "stop using ubuntu, it's crap"
<Amaranth> tseliot: That's without a compositor, right?
<Amaranth> With one it should be transparent
<tseliot> Amaranth: that's with the compositor
<Amaranth> ah, but RGB windows
<Amaranth> grr
<Amaranth> GTK+ 3 had better switch to ARGB by default :)
<tseliot> we'll see
<Zdra> Amaranth, do you know what's the reason to that change?
<Amaranth> Zdra: People tap their touchpad while typing or something
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> I turned it back on because I need two finger tap or I don't get right click
<tseliot> what's the problem with the touchpad?
<Zdra> Amaranth, tbh it could be disabled when an USB mouse is connected
<Zdra> Amaranth, is there an option somewhere to tweak that?
<Amaranth> Zdra: no, you can only turn it on or off, not set it off when a usb mouse is connected
<Amaranth> Not sure I'd want that
<Zdra> Amaranth, I mean where can I turn it on/off?
<Amaranth> Oh, yeah, Mouse capplet, Touchpad tab
<Zdra> Amaranth, actually I don't care, I have a hw switch for the touchpad. I just deactivate it when I'm using mount
<Zdra> s/mount/mouse
<Zdra> ooohhh
<Zdra> there is a disable touchpad while typing
<Zdra> that looks like the right thing to do
<mac_v> lool: i'm still dont understand , what needs to be done...  if you could explain... how the changelog needs to be , i can get it done
<mac_v> s/i'm/I
<Zdra> Pfff, with touchpad click disabled, menu icon disabled, icon on button disabled... karmic should be named "Because sane default is so XX century"
<mac_v> Zdra: the touchpad issue is debated on -dekstop mailing list
<tgpraveen> http://d0od.blogspot.com/2009/09/karmic-tray-icons-match.html how about having this tweak in by default
<tgpraveen> mac_v: ^^
<mac_v> tgpraveen: IMO , that is a waste of space :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, do you have a trace on that pk crash?
<mac_v> tgpraveen: i'v seen that a week ago ;) , what is the need for such a wide panel...
<pitti> robert_ancell: not a very good one; it doesn't happen for you?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I haven't tried yet, about to
<robert_ancell> pitti, how do you restart your sessions pk-gnome?
<tgpraveen> mac_v: hmm on second thoughts with wide screen monitors yeah the cyrrent setup is better :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: I just run /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 in a terminal
<pitti> robert_ancell: and kill the old one before (well, it killed itself ..)
<robert_ancell> pitti, ah, i tried killing it hoping for it to autorestart
<pitti> it's not d-bus activated
<pitti> that's why crashes in it are pretty nasty
<pitti> would probably be nice to register with gnome-session, so that it gets auto-restarted
<chrisccoulson> anyone having issues with LP this morning?
<robert_ancell> pitti, fixed up, thanks for the catch :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: it's called "beta release"..
<pitti> robert_ancell: rock, thanks
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks ;)
<seiflotfy1> hey guys
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I think the DC pipe is just maxed out
<pitti> hey seiflotfy1
<seiflotfy1> i wanted to ask if any confirmation mails are sent once one applies for a UDS spornsorship
<pitti> jcastro: ^ ?
<asac> didrocks: there?
<asac> didrocks: wanted to check with you about ephy/webkit.
<asac> actually webkit ;)
<pitti> hey asac, good morning
<pitti> asac: queue is free again, so we can sync/whatever
<chrisccoulson> yay!
<asac> pitti: yes. currently checking out the bits
<asac> and good morning of coures ;)
<asac> hmm. net is really slow here today
<mvo_> is it just me or is LP a bit on the slow side today?
<chrisccoulson> mvo_ - it's slooooowww ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's not just you
<mvo_> ok :) good to know
<pitti> mvo_: good morning
<asac> pitti: ok. check out bug 440455 .... webkit would need to be merged first. will do that now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440455 in epiphany-browser "sync epiphany-browser and friends and remove epiphany-webkit from archive." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440455
<pitti> I thought -webkit should be removed?
<mvo_> hey pitti, good morning
<pitti> asac: ^
<pitti> asac: I can do the syncs, removals, and demotions now if you want me
<asac> pitti: err. isnt that what is in the bug?
<asac> "remove epiphany-webkit"
<asac> what i meant with the merge above was "libwebkit... > 1.1.15.1"
<pitti> asac: right, but you said you want to merge it first?
<pitti> asac: ooh, sorry
<asac> yes. libwebkit
<asac> not ephy-webkit
<pitti> asac: ok, so I do the demotions and removals
<asac> yes
<asac> pitti: wait a few more minutes ... i have to finish libwebkit
<asac> thne i can test everything
<asac> makes me feel better ;)
<pitti> oh, ok.. well, bug updated already
<pitti> asac: it'll be a while until gnome-js-common builds, anyway (given the current backlog)
<pitti> but now it can all sort itself out over the weekend
<asac> no problem
<asac> i dont expect there any problems
<asac> yeah
<asac> its always interesting to see how much piles up in a one week beta freeze ;)
<asac> hmm. but does not look that bad https://edge.launchpad.net/builders ... "just" 357  ;)
<asac> ArneGoetje: there?
<asac> ArneGoetje: wanted to discuss the langpack roadmap for final
<mat_t> pitti: loving ubuntu-bug. Makes life sooo much easier :)
<pitti> :-)
<ArneGoetje> asac: next full export on 16, final on 22.
<asac> ArneGoetje: ok. but be have the current export somewhere?
<asac> so we can do some verification runs?
<asac> ArneGoetje: also i wonder if we can do a separate ppa where we always provide "devmode"
<ArneGoetje> asac: the current export is on rookery
<pitti> I accepted some 250 langpack uploads this morning
<pitti> they are in the buildd queue
<asac> k
<asac> ArneGoetje: also for stable releases etc. ... i think that would be a good idea
<asac> ArneGoetje: the other thing i have is that i got a complain by the romanian translation lead
<ArneGoetje> asac: means, having two PPAs for each release?
<asac> ArneGoetje: yes. imo thats not a problem though. we could say that we only maintain a devmode ppa for current development relesae and current latest stable
<asac> so karmic + lucid for example
<ArneGoetje> pitti: ^^ comment, please? :)
<asac> does pitti know about devmode?
<pitti> asac: don't we already use devmode for karmic?
<pitti> asac: not really, I just noticed the code where it uses this for 9.10
<ArneGoetje> pitti: has been turned off again
<asac> yes. but the idea is to stop doing that before final
<asac> ArneGoetje: already turned off?
<asac> thought next run ;)
<asac> but ok
<pitti> what would that bring us, for stables?
<pitti> few, if anyone would actually use it, I guess
<ArneGoetje> asac: yes, next run
<pitti> but we could have a second one for some three selected languages, if it helps
<pitti> I just wouldn't like it to have the gazillion packs again, it'd just be a waste and take ages
<asac> pitti: i am just seeing that now that we turn of devmode, translators cannot continue to work on their translations
<asac> and see the results
<pitti> what is devmode?
<asac> stable might make not much sense ... though mozilla is a bit special as it has the same upstream everywhere
<asac> pitti: devmode == take everything from launchpad rather than existing upstream xpis
<pitti> oh, I thought that was the entire point of the exercise :)
<asac> so there are two main excersizes here:
<asac> 1. languages that dont have a upstream translations want to work on a complete translation that works
<asac> 2. languages with upstream translations want to work on improvements
<asac_> irc gateway has connectivity problems ... continuing here
<asac_> so for 2. we didnt allow launchpad translations in the past
<asac_> for various reasons. one reason is trademark, the other one (also related to trademark), is that we dont have QA process
<asac_> for 1. we whitelisted translations in the past
<asac_> for that translation groups had to approach me and tell me their translations are done and that they tested them etc.
<asac_> however, testing was not easy, so now enable launchpad translations for everything during dev cycle
<asac_> in that way translators (especially for 1.) have time to stabilize their translations and then ask us to keep them whitelisted
<davmor2> mvo_: should software-center actually do a letter by letter search?  If you type in ubuntu-res it shows no results until you get to ubuntu-restricted.
<pitti> asac_: right, then another testing ppa would make sense
<asac_> Pici: ... so back on topic: we would now disable devmode as we are approaching final; shipping always devmode in a different ppa would not block translation groups now
<asac_> pitti: ^
<asac_> this cycle is basically the first one
<asac_> next cycle will finally bring the upstreaming tools
<asac_> so whitelisted locales can run upstream translation teams
<asac_> which helps our community and mozilla - e.g. their work becomes more relevant as their work also becomes availble on the many millions windows macines etc
<mvo_> davmor2: it should do partial matches, it might be confused by the "-" in the name
<pitti> asac_: ah, thanks for the heads-up
<davmor2> mvo_: I'll have a play with it and get back to you
<asac_>  no problem. hope it made a bit of sense ;)
<ArneGoetje> pitti: could you do the coding then in lp-o-matic? I'm flying out to Belgrade in a few hours to attend the LP Translations sprint.
<pitti> ArneGoetje: not today
<ArneGoetje> pitti: I won't be available the whole next week I guess
<pitti> right; I'm fine with dropping devmode, but setting up the new ppa is low-prio for me
<pitti> we have tons of RC bugs to fix first
<pitti> but it's a nice project for the next freeze (like the week after RC)
<mvo_> davmor2: thanks
<asac> what does "setting up the ppa" involve
<asac> ?
<asac> pitti: ?
<pitti> asac: well, create it in LP, but primarily changing the cronjobs to build a new fake release karmic-testing, and uploading that to the new PPA
<asac> ah ok
<pitti> it's not too much work, but needs some testing
<asac> sure
<pitti> and of course the logic to decide whether or not to enable devmode
<pitti> ./import really shouldn't do that itself
<pitti> it should be passed as a CLI argument
<pitti> then it's easier to control from cronjobs
<hyperair> hmm for some reason, the indicator session applet seems to have a different arrangement of items every time i log in.
<hyperair> why is that?
<ArneGoetje> asac: BTW: what about the 3.0 translations? right now firefox 3.5 lists both 3.0 and 3.5 translations, but the 3.0 ones are shown as buggy/disabled.
<asac> ArneGoetje: we will remove firefox 3.0 from archive soonish. disable them
<asac> ArneGoetje: but not in launchpad yet
<asac> ArneGoetje: romanian folks for instance are not happy that we somehoe didnt copy their translations over
<asac> so i am currently working with them on reimporting etc.
<asac> hmm
<asac> so once that worked we can disable them completely
<ArneGoetje> asac: then we wait until we can disable them in launchpad...
<asac> ArneGoetje: so from next week on you will be in more or less same time zone?
<ArneGoetje> yes
<asac> good
<asac> maybe we can do a minisprint and do the stuff for final
<asac> ;)
<ArneGoetje> asac: err... if I find some time, yes... don't know how busy the sprint will be
<davmor2> mvo_: it is the - if you just type in "ubuntu r"  then it's second in the list :)
<ArneGoetje> asac: IIRC all languages with a country code and without upstream XPI had some problems when copying them over...
<asac> ArneGoetje: the import failed?
<asac> ArneGoetje: i only know that the current devmode doesnt work
<asac> hmm
<asac> right so we never got xpis
<ArneGoetje> asac: no, devmode failed
<asac> kk
<asac> ArneGoetje: but i think its something else. ro has no country code. didnt we decide to only reimport those that had no upstream xpi?
<ArneGoetje> asac: yes
<asac> yeah. so thats what the ro thing is about
<asac> so i will explain to them how to import it
<asac> afaik it was just zipping up the addon fromthe langpack
<ArneGoetje> asac: they modified the upstream XPI in LP?
<pitti> asac, kenvandine: so can one of you hang out in #ubuntu-meeting at 1500 UTC (release team meeting) to answer questions to the desktop team, if some come up? I need to leave around 1345 UTC today
<asac> pitti: i can be there
<asac> pitti: anything you want to brief me with?
<pitti> asac: I already prepared the report at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus
<asac> ArneGoetje: you know .. "ro" wants a different lithographie in ubuntu than the rest of the world. they would like to finish that task even though i explained to them that this wont get whitelisted
<asac> until we know how to make locales only happen "if on gnome"
<asac> pitti: let me check
<asac> mvo_: whats the best way to test if webkit is ok for soft center?
<asac> ok i assume the "fade in screenshot" is good enough to verify
<ArneGoetje> asac: *sigh*... they should just create a new locale with '@new-orth' or something like that...
<asac> ArneGoetje: yeah. i dont know why "ro" folks cannot agree on something
<asac> its really a mess that they do someting different on gnome than everywhere else
<ArneGoetje> asac: I will talk to Adi about that again
<asac> (e.g. windows)
<asac> well. we had lengthy discussion
<asac> the problem from what i understand is that the gnome upstream team decided to do it differently
<asac> which i strongly disagree
<ArneGoetje> asac: yep. gnome upstream uses the new orth., while the rest uses the old orth.
<asac> so what adi is doing is just trying to make it consistent for gnome
<asac> ArneGoetje: with @new-orth
<asac> you mean something like: ro.NEWORTH ?
<asac> as LANG= ?
<asac> ArneGoetje: so for en_US.UTF-8
<asac> can you point me to some documentation about the syntax=?
<ArneGoetje> asac: yep... LANG=ro_RO.UTF-8@new-orth
<asac> mozilla is reviewing their current platform locale parser and noone figures what is possible etc.
<asac> ArneGoetje: how would a fallback mechanism for that work?
<ArneGoetje> asac: fallback to 'ro'
<ArneGoetje> asac: the fallback is configured in LANGUAGE
<ArneGoetje> asac: i.e. LANGUAGE=ro_RO@new-orth:ro:en
<ArneGoetje> asac: something like that
<asac__> reconnect
<asac__> 12:29 < asac> ArneGoetje: how would a fallback mechanism for that work?
<asac__> 12:29 < asac_> just strip components from the end until there is a match?
<asac__> hmm
<asac__> 2:29 < ArneGoetje> asac: yep... LANG=ro_RO.UTF-8@new-orth
<asac__> 12:29 < asac> mozilla is reviewing their current platform locale parser and noone figures what is possible etc.
<asac__> 12:29 < asac> ArneGoetje: how would a fallback mechanism for that work?
<asac__> 12:29 < asac_> just strip components from the end until there is a match?
<asac__> thats all
<asac__> pitti: is there any ACTION item we committed to follow up since last meeting or any expected question i should be prepared to answer?
<ArneGoetje> asac__: the fallback is configured in LANGUAGE
<ArneGoetje> asac__: i.e. LANGUAGE=ro_RO@new-orth:ro:en
<ArneGoetje> asac__: something like that
<asac__> hmm
<asac__> ArneGoetje: how would the ".po" for such a @new-orth be named?
<asac__> ro@new-orth.po ?
<ArneGoetje> asac__: yep
<asac__> ok. so when we have that we could make LANG gnome senseitive and use @new-orth there, right?
<asac__> sounds like a plan
<asac__> guess mozilla code definitly needs to be teached that
<pitti> asac__: just one, which is done (finishing spec release notes/test plan)
<ArneGoetje> asac__: well, the current gnome translations would need to be put in ro@new-orth instead of ro. And then the user will have two locales on his system and can choose which one he wants.
<pitti> asac__: I already followed up by email on that
<asac__> ArneGoetje: yeah. but problem is that if user chooses "ro" (old orth) ... we probably wouldnt have translatinos for that as upstream does new-orth exclusively?
<asac__> however, Adi could then work on fixing that rather than doing new-orth ;)
<asac__> ArneGoetje: maybe discuss that with him and see what he thinks
<ArneGoetje> asac__: yep. those would either need to be done in LP (maybe it's even possible to script the translation from new-orth into old orth..., need to ask Adi)
<ArneGoetje> or upstream needs to be convinced to provide both orths.
<asac__> ArneGoetje: yeah. i think upstream will take a bit longer
<ArneGoetje> asac__: probably
<asac__> maybe we could run that upstream part through lanuchpad if upstrema is not willing to do
<ArneGoetje> asac__: ok, I need to go now... dinner and then off to the airport
<asac__> dont see why anyone would have anything against that
<asac__> ArneGoetje: have a safe trip. talk to you next week
<ArneGoetje> asac__: right
<ArneGoetje> asac__: ok, CU
<pitti> ArneGoetje: safe travels!
<ArneGoetje> pitti: thanks
<asac__> pitti: not sure if webkit is covered by gnome ffe ... i tested gwibber software-store and  epiphany-browser with it. if we want a bug let me know.
<asac__> pitti: also did you intentionally not sync "seed" yet?
<pitti> asac__: how much change is there in webkit?
<asac__> well. browser rendering engines usually have quite a few changes
<mvo_> asac: if software-center works normally (shows lobby scree, shows package details) and its should be ok
<pitti> asac__: seed synced
<asac__> one second
<Amaranth> mvo_: I don't think we're going to get a release of compiz 0.8.4 in time
<asac__> (for webkit)
<Amaranth> But if we get a new snapshot now I can just cherry-pick any future patches we want if there are any
<Amaranth> Or hopefully in a week I'll be able to make the snapshots and upload myself but I don't want to depend on that
<asac__> http://pastebin.com/f74c6295b (1.1.14 -> 1.1.15.1)
<asac__> pitti: ^
<mvo_> Amaranth: hm, it would be nice to release with 0.8.4-final :/
<Amaranth> asac__: wow that's a lot of changes
<pitti> asac__: doesn't seem to bad (although a changelog would be more useful :) )
<asac__> http://pastebin.com/f74c6295b
<asac__> thats the rdepends
<asac__> i tested ephy/gwibber (pywebkit)/software-store
<asac__> yeah let me check if there is a changelog somewhere
<Amaranth> mvo_: It's going to be really fun in lucid, I doubt we'll get an 0.8.6 if 0.9.0 comes out soon
<asac__> pitti: thats what is in ChangeLog in the source ... http://pastebin.com/f7fca1c52
<asac__> guess is not all
<pitti> asac__: ah, looks fine; please go ahead
<mvo_> Amaranth: yeah, when the c++ version comes out, that will be fun for sure
<Amaranth> mvo_: oh yeah, we're below 350 bugs again
<mvo_> cool, great work
<Amaranth> and 16 bugs will be fixed by getting new snapshots and the packaging changes in bzr
<Amaranth> I've changed the packaging to just not ship the gconf plugin at all since it can only cause problems
<asac__> pitti: there are more Changelogs nested for the "webkit core part" ... let me get that for you
<Amaranth> mvo_: don't suppose you could take a look at bug 438925? the guy clearly has libdecoration.so.0 from 0.8.2 but the package version is 0.8.3+git20090917-0ubuntu4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438925 in compiz "windows decorator won't start" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438925
<Amaranth> but strace and ldd show he doesn't have a second copy of the file anywhere
<asac__> asac@tinya:/tmp/ww$ diff -u webkit-1.1.14/./WebKit/gtk/ChangeLog webkit-1.1.15.1/./WebKit/gtk/ChangeLog  >> /tmp/full.diff
<asac__> asac@tinya:/tmp/ww$ diff -u webkit-1.1.14/WebCore/ChangeLog webkit-1.1.15.1/./WebCore/ChangeLog  >> /tmp/full.diff
<asac__> asac@tinya:/tmp/ww$ diff -u webkit-1.1.14/JavaScriptCore/ChangeLog webkit-1.1.15.1/JavaScriptCore/ChangeLog >> /tmp/full.diff
<asac__> asac@tinya:/tmp/ww$ diff -u webkit-1.1.14/ChangeLog webkit-1.1.15.1/ChangeLog >> /tmp/full.diff
<mvo_> Amaranth: uh, that is ... odd
<asac__> asac@tinya:/tmp/ww$ cat /tmp/full.diff  | pastebinit
<asac__> http://pastebin.com/f51e34fd9
<asac__> pitti: ^^
<asac__> thats all
<Amaranth> mvo_: yeah, I'm kind of wondering if he is screwing with me :P
<asac__> i would think its better than sticking to old webkit
<asac__> besides ephy folks telling me we should try to get 1.1.15.2 even
<pitti> *nod*
<asac__> i would think we should try and if there are really bad regressions we can backout.
<asac__> i am reading bugmail for the time to final
<asac__> ok i am uploading that now. and see if world brakes ;)
<mvo_> Amaranth: heh :)
<mvo_> Amaranth: maybe he did some thing with a different loader script that alters the LD_LIBRARY_PATH or something? i mean, if ldd does show nomal linkage, he may still have a self-compiled version somewhere
<Amaranth> mvo_: well, I had him check /etc/xdg/compiz and such for mods to the wrapper script
<asac__> pitti: please sync epiphany-browser and -extension too ... then we are done from what i see
<Amaranth> mvo_: btw I've got most of the wrapper script ported to C now
<Amaranth> although really compiz checks almost everything we check so we just need a way to make compiz reload if texture_from_pixmap is missing (to try again with --indirect-rendering), check max texture size, and load a fallback WM if all that still fails
<mvo_> Amaranth: cool, will that go into 0.8.6/0.9 ?
<Amaranth> oh, and check Software Rendering
<pitti> asac__: done
<Amaranth> mvo_: Well, it'll go into our packages for lucid
<Amaranth> dunno what upstream will want to do
<asac__> pitti: great.
<Amaranth> 0.9 technically doesn't need the texture size check anymore
<Amaranth> and I think only fglrx needs --indirect-rendering
<Amaranth> 0.9 can also run without texture_from_pixmap which is what you have to do when the texture size check would fail
<Amaranth> It basically implements Xorg shatter inside compiz :P
<Amaranth> However intel at least disables DRI if you set the VirtualSize too large so it wouldn't help there
 * mvo_ nods
<Amaranth> oh, 0.9 also doesn't load XML files anymore
<Amaranth> the config stuff is compiled into the plugins and ccp loads protobuf files
<Amaranth> too bad we can't use it :P
<Amaranth> oh man, compiz has had a plugin to mark root and remote windows this whole time
<mvo_> Amaranth: hu? what was the name of that plugin?
<Amaranth> mvo_: titleinfo
<Amaranth> mvo_: they want to put it in extra before doing the 0.8.4 release
<Amaranth> it has existed since april
<asac> pitti: can you check bug 440528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440528 in mozilla-devscripts "sync mozilla-devscripts 0.16 from debian/unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440528
<asac> (hope you are still here)
<pitti> asac: doing
<asac> hmm. seems archive.ubuntu.com is pretty unhappy about beta load ;)
<Amaranth> hmm, I wonder if everyone at the london office loses their internet access on release days
<jpds> asac: You should be using a local mirror. ;)
<asac> Amaranth: btw, that clicking from yesterday really goes away if i turn of the sound volume completely :/
<asac> so your guess was pretty good i think
<Amaranth> asac: Yeah, it's supposed to mute before powering down so it doesn't make the popping noise, iirc
<asac> Amaranth: actually it does the same sound wheni turn off the sound using the hotkeys
<asac> (e.g. reducing volume to zero)
<Amaranth> hrm
<asac> and when powering one
<asac> on
<Amaranth> ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<Amaranth> :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> done
<asac> Riddell: do we want to get a new snapshot for knetworkmanager this cycle still? any plans yet?
<Riddell> asac: that's next on my todo for today, why do you ask?
<kenvandine> pitti: sorry i forgot to check if i had a conflict with the release meeting, glad asac can cover though :)
<asac> Riddell: just because i care about the overall state of NM stuff in ubuntu ;)
<asac> Riddell: i am checking with wstephenson
<asac> will let you know
<Riddell> asac: are you aware of any especially broken area in knm?
<asac> no. but i am trying to check with him. will ask awe_ to do some testing on 3g ... as i couldnt find anyone with kde and 3g yet ;)
<asac> awe_: ??
<awe_> asac: hey.  is the ericsson modem fixed now?
<awe_> it's the only 3g device i have to test ( eg. dell mini 9 )
<asac> awe_: it should work. first attempt is a bit flaky still
<awe_> ok, i want to download beta on a bunch of machines today... lemme start downloading a copy of unr
<asac__> awe_: yeah. remember to bump to latest ppa for nm applet and nm
<asac__> there is a slight version mismatch in bet :/
<asac__> which makes using editor a bit ... cumbersome ;)
<awe_> asac: did that last night
<awe_> in beta, or the ppa?
<awe_> ( ie. version mismatch )
<asac> awe_: in beta
<asac> :/
<pitti> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> hey pitti
 * kenvandine has several meetings today
<pitti> have a good weekend everyone!
<c_korn> tedg: hey, thanks for fixing bug 433274 ! now, I no more have to click all over the gnome-panel to find the applet :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433274 in indicator-messages "indicator-applet does not have an icon in the panel" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433274
<tedg> c_korn: Heh, good!
<tedg> Though, your mouse wrote me a letter, he's sad that he doesn't get as much attention anymore ;)
<c_korn> lol :P
<james_w> asac: do you have any idea why xulrunner --gre-version would hang in my build chroot?
 * kenvandine has to go offline for a bit... moving around router and access point
<mac_v> lool: ping
<mac_v> the humanity changelog has been updated
<bratsche> robbiew around?  Can you look at bug #434786 when you have a min?  Seems like not an xsplash bug, but I'm not sure where to redirect it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434786 in xsplash "tty1 is displayed on boot/shutdown" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434786
<robbiew> bratsche: assign to Scott
<robbiew> i believe it's an upstart issue
<bratsche> Okay, thanks.
<Keybuk> really?
<Keybuk> Upstart has nothing to do with ttys
<asac> james_w: DEBIAN_XUL_VER          := $(shell MALLOC_OPTIONS=O xulrunner-1.9.1 --gre-version)
<asac> use that
<asac> fakeroot issue that is iirc
<james_w> asac: doesn't seem to help
<asac> is that firefox package?
<asac> it builds good on builders etc.
<james_w> no
<asac> james_w: 1.9 or 1.9.1 ?
<james_w> just installing xulrunner-1.9.1 to satisfy Build-Depends
<james_w> pbuilder-dist karmic login
<asac> is 1.9 installed too?
<james_w> apt-get install xulrunner-1.9.
<james_w> that hangs
<james_w> nope
<asac> try to get a backtrace maybe
<james_w> strace shows it apparently infinite looping on sched_yield()
<james_w> ltrace shows
<james_w> [pid 10748] pthread_mutex_lock(0x80601ec, 0xb7fd02b0, 0xb7fd0550, 0xb7fd82c8, 0xb7fd7020)                    = 0
<james_w> [pid 10748] open("/proc/cpuinfo", 0, 026777202520^C <unfinished ...>
<asac> james_w: hmm .. maybe proc not mounted?
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/283905/
<james_w> nope, "cat /proc/cpuinfo" works fine
<chrisccoulson> wow, the repositories are uber-slow today!
<james_w> so there is some bad interaction with cowdancer it seems
<asac> james_w: yes. can you disable that?
<james_w> not really
<james_w> it's how the chroots work
<james_w> it seems like cowdancer might be deadlocking itself
<asac> james_w: does it do something like libc overloading?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> when it is first called it initialises, which calls dlsym, which apparently calls calloc, which then apparently calls open?
<james_w> which causes it to try and initialise again
<james_w> and it says it is "quasi-reentrant"
<james_w> whatever that means
<JoshuaL> in karmic beta the indicator applet shows my username instead of the fullname, this happend after upgrading fromm 9.04 to 9.10 beta.. is there a way to make it show my fullname again?
<james_w> should the Dust etc. themes be changed to use Humanity as well?
<Amaranth> james_w: only if we get humanity-dark
<james_w> bug 440635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440635 in gnome-themes-ubuntu "required icon themes missing for two included GNOME themes" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440635
<Amaranth> ah, human got dropped completely?
<Amaranth> james_w: well, Humanity's grayscale notification icons don't look so good on dark panels
<Amaranth> So Humanity-Dark makes them brighter to go with dark themes (meant for UNR)
<mac_v> james_w: Amaranth: for some reason.. lool hasnt updated the Humanity theme... /me doesnt understand what he asked ;)
<jcastro> Amaranth: whoever made humanity-dark is a hero
 * Amaranth points to mac_v
<Amaranth> And I can confirm it is very win with dust
<c_korn> jcastro: hello. was it you who made karmic boot up in 4sec using a SSD ? would you mind giving some specs about the system ?
<c_korn> (sorry for OT)
<Amaranth> mac_v: thanks for the bluetooth icon :)
<mac_v> ;)
<jcastro> c_korn: sure just PM me
<tgpraveen> mac_v: so now we have bot humanity and -dark in default karmic?
<mac_v> tgpraveen: yes , we are supposed to have both in the default... still hasnt been updated :/
 * tgpraveen wishes one icon theme could have fitted on both dark and light. 
<tgpraveen> but guess that would be really difficulty
<Amaranth> mvo_: so 0.8.4 might happen soon after all
<mvo_> Amaranth: cool
<mvo_> Amaranth: where was/is that discussed?
<Amaranth> one more fix to get in before release then just need someone to do the release
<mvo_> Amaranth: #compiz-dev?
<mvo_> cool
<Amaranth> mvo_: yeah, about 2 hours ago
<Amaranth> about 4.5 hours ago maniac gave his list of things that need to be done (move some plugins around)
<jbicha> does xforcevesa work for Karmic live CD?
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, pitti, asac: this is fyi, no response needed:
<rickspencer3> I just ran through the regression tracker, and found some bugs that seemed they *might* need attention
<rickspencer3> I assigned them liberally to you guys, or Ubuntu Desktop Bugs
<rickspencer3> Please don't feel required to *fix* these, I just want to ensure that we are aware of all of the possible regressions
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - good catch on gnome bug 595698
<ubottu> Gnome bug 595698 in general "gnome-keyring-daemon doesn't exit properly when the session ends" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=595698
<chrisccoulson> this signal handling stuff is new too
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: yeah, I think I know what's the issue
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: raise() works on the current thread. So it doesn't send the signal to the right thread
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that makes sense
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: we should use pthread_kill. Except that we're using gthread and gthread doesn't have this...
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - so the only way to fix it right now is to create the thread with pthread_create rather than g_thread_create?
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: looking at that, but that's what I think
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can't think of any other way to do it
 * vuntz tests a patch
<mac_v> rickspencer3: hi... i didnt understand your comment , here > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/428509/comments/4 , what is "wrt" ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428509 in notify-osd "Do not suppress async notifications when using fullscreen apps" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vuntz> chrisccoulson: I attached a patch
<chrisccoulson> vuntz - thanks!
<rickspencer3> mac_v, wrt = "with regard to"
<rickspencer3> basically, "what's up with this bug?"
<mac_v> oh!
<mac_v> ok ;)
<rickspencer3> mac_v, to be clear, I'm not asserting it's a high priority issue, needs to be fixed, etc... etc...
<rickspencer3> it's just not clear what the status of the report is
<mac_v> yeah , got that :)
<rickspencer3> mac_v, thanks ;)
<mac_v> thanks :)
<dobey> mac_v: you are lucky
<mac_v> dobey: hmm .. ?
<dobey> mac_v: i'm about to fix that bug
<mac_v> dobey: yeah ;) how?
<dobey> with code
<mac_v> dobey: lol! .    i meant un-blocking bubbles? i was just typing up a response to Mark ;)
<dobey> mac_v: no, ubuntuone bookmarks
<mac_v> dobey: oh that one...nice awesome :)
<mac_v> thanks :)
<hyperair> does anybody know what's going to become of hal, and when?
<rugby471> hyperair: HAL is only being used for X at the moment, however in lucid it will probably be gone, but still remain in the repositories for other apps (but not installed by default)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, have you checked out gnomescan lately?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, i don't have a scanner that works :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I just installed it on my netbook, and it was super crashy
<rickspencer3> a total fail
<rickspencer3> fortunately scanimage worked perfectly
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, are we sticking with xsane as the default for karmic?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i guess that is fortunate
<csguest> in 9.10, how can i get GDM to stop ignoring and start sourcing my ~/.xinitrc file?
<jcastro> who fixed alt-f2? I love you.
 * kenvandine didn't know it was busted
<jcastro> it's been broken on panels with a background/transparency all cycle
<hyperair> what was wrong with it again?
<hyperair> i can't remember exactly
<hyperair>     - Remove use of GnomeEntry in run dialog (Diego Escalante Urrelo,
<hyperair>       Vincent)
<hyperair> might have been this
<Laney> gnome bug 588455
<Laney> its that
<ubottu> Gnome bug 588455 in gdk "run application broken when setting background color set to "solid color"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=588455
<vuntz> jcastro: was a gtk+ bug with client-side windows
<vuntz> jcastro: but I can steal the love ;-)
<kenvandine> vuntz, you deserve plenty of love
<vuntz> jcastro: heh, I love your mail in two parts ;-)
<jcastro> vuntz: it's like ice cream with topping
 * vuntz has to blog about his latest ice cream contest
<bryce> anyone else having problems with launchpad.net at the moment?
<bryce> (For me loading a bug page hangs on 'Connecting to bugs.edge.launchpad.net)
<bryce> can anyone ping canonical.com?  Not responding for me
<james_w> hey bryce
<james_w> it works for me
<jono> kenvandine, any more progress on the Empathy A/V stuff?
<james_w> plus, congratulations
<bryce> james_w, thanks
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> i am testing a patch
<kenvandine> jono, ^^
<jono> kenvandine, awesome
<jono> are more people testing?
<kenvandine> not yet
<kenvandine> working on that
<jono> np
<kenvandine> ppa builds are estimating 12 hours to start :/
<bryce> james_w, jj says it's broke for him too, so maybe some router between uk and portland is busted?
<bryce> james_w, seems some verizon-specific issue; other sites in uk/europe are not showing up
<lool> mac_v: As I said, wasn't here today
<lool> mac_v: First, well done on the new lp:humanity structure; thanks
<mac_v> lool: hey... :) yeah .. folks ask when is it updating and i dont have an answer :(
<lool> mac_v: So that was discussed during release meeting
<lool> mac_v: Let me check what was said (couldn't attend)
<mac_v> lool: was it discussed here? or is there a separate channel for these discussions?
<mac_v> or meetings
<lool> mac_v: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/10/02/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<lool> mac_v: search for humanity
<lool> james_w: About Humanity-Dark > there a couple of problems in adding the -Dark flavour; it's dependent on a Humanity refresh which is hard to review and we're deep in UI freeze; that was covered at release meeting; I'll prepare a package in my PPA ASAP
<lool> mac_v: You got my last lines?
<lool> 22:04 < lool> mac_v: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/10/02/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<lool> 22:05 < lool> mac_v: search for humanity
<mac_v> oh...ok. just a sec... X crashed
<lool> mac_v: So here's my proposal to unblock here; I'll prepare the package in my PPA and ask for as many testers as possible
<lool> mac_v: If things work, I'll cover it at our desktop integration call and ask for a freeze exception for it on Monday to release team
<lool> mac_v: Is what you have in PPA right now final?
<mac_v> lool: just  min.. recovering from a crash :)
<mac_v> we dont have a ppa yet... Daniel today was mentioning on creating one.. let me check
<lool> 22:07 < lool> mac_v: So here's my proposal to unblock here; I'll prepare the  package in my PPA and ask for as many testers as possible
<lool> _my_ PPA
<mac_v> oh... then  i got confused with this <lool> mac_v: Is what you have in PPA right now final?
<mac_v> did you mean bzr?
<lool> mac_v: Yes, sorry
<lool> mac_v: I'm very tired
<mac_v> lool: no probs.. :) ...
<mac_v> yes , the bzr is final
<mac_v> lool: just a sec , pls dont pull from bzr
<mac_v> there has been a rev just now!.. i havent checked it yet :?
<lool> mac_v: So what should I look at?
<mac_v> lool: no probs... you can use it
<lool> mac_v: You dont plan rolling a tarball by any chance?
<mac_v> lool: ok.. give me 2 mins i'll add it
<lool> mac_v: (You got my instructions on release-y stuff?  bzr tag + bzr export --root...)?
<lool> mac_v: thanks
<mac_v> lool: i meant the tarball [tar.gz] , i didnt get any mail yet
<lool> mac_v: that was a while ago
<lool> mac_v: Subject: Wishlist for Humanity icons releases
<lool> mac_v: Oh you weren't in copy
<mac_v> ;)
<lool> mac_v: forwarded
<lool> didn't know you back then, took last / top committer
<lool> mac_v: Check it out, it has all you need to save you time and do good releases (I hope!)
 * mac_v checks mail
<kenvandine> hey jcastro, did you ditch me or get involved in something else?
<mac_v> lool: just uploaded the 0.4.1 tar.gz > https://launchpad.net/humanity/0.4/0.4
<mac_v> lool: i normally use the bzr export for doing this
<jcastro> kenvandine: no I am signed in
<jcastro> you haven't replied
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> i have...
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> wait
<jcastro> sigh
<kenvandine> :)
<jcastro> ok, so like, sometimes it feels like m-i is swallowing my windows
<kenvandine> it follows where the conversation started
<lool> mac_v: Ok
<lool> mac_v: thanks
<mac_v> lool: why the testing? by using a ppa? there wont be any breakage because icons
<lool> mac_v: haha
<lool> mac_v: So many things can go wrong
<mac_v> lool: it has been tested by the UX team , i'm finding it hard to understand your reluctance... not to question your plan :)
<lool> mac_v: I'll checkout the tarball a bit later, or tomorrow morning if I cant do it tonight; thanks!
<mac_v> lool: BTW , the changelog in the page, has all the bugs fixed
<lool> mac_v: What could go wrong could: missing icons in some sizes or for some types; new icons broken in some use cases; index.theme not correct in new theme; etc. etc.
<lool> mac_v: Or even the changes themselves might be wrong; added a greyscale icon for an app where we dont one or reintroduced a colour one
<lool> Can only see this with testing
<kenvandine> jcastro, lose the indicator again?
<mac_v> lool: just a heads ,up... bluetooth in the system menu will use greyscale icon. rest of the greyscale icons wont be used in apps
<mac_v> lool: for bluetooth ... UX  , said that the panel is more visible than the menu.. and that we have to use greyscale icon
<mac_v> lool: there is also a simple patch to fix this bluetooth issue >  Bug #437162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437162 in gnome-bluetooth "Missing monochrome icon for bluetooth applet" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437162
<lool> mac_v: Uploaded to my PPA
<mac_v> lool: for the changelog you can see this link > https://launchpad.net/humanity/0.4/0.4  there is a list of bugs fixed
<kiko> hey!
<kiko> how's it cookin
<kiko> robbiew-afk: where's rick s the star wars man
<robbiew-afk> kiko: think he's done for today
<kiko> robbiew-afk: that can't be right! it's the time for me to tell him all these great things about karmic!
<robbiew-afk> you can tell me ;)
<robbiew-afk> one sec
 * robbiew-afk checks his irc logs
<kiko> heh
<kiko> robbiew-afk: it's looking good!
<robbiew-afk> (05:16:39 PM) rickspencer3: good weekend guys, laters
<robbiew-afk> (05:16:43 PM) rickspencer3 left the room (quit: Ex-Chat).
<robbiew-afk> kiko: ^
 * robbiew is obviously not away from the keyboard
<kiko> heh
<kiko> really afk
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-03
<mac_v> lool: ping...
<lool> mac_v: pong
<and471> mac_v: hi
<and471> mac_v: (I am rugby471 btw, changed my nick)
<and471> mac_v: how is humanity coming along?
<mac_v> and471: imposter... i dont believe you ;p
<and471> mac_v: hehe
<and471> and471: that proves it is still me, no one else says 'hehe' after everything :-)
<mac_v> and471: what is *and* 471 ... ... rugby was better ;p
<and471> mac_v: I just felt that the 'rugby' part made me look really amateurish, wheras at aleast and has something to do with my name...
<and471> *atleast
<mac_v> and471: ;p
<and471> mac_v: how is humanity coming along?
<mac_v> and471: hmm , not sure how to answer that ;)
<mac_v> and471: its frozen for now until, we get more bugs ;p
<and471> mac_v: hehe, any large work still needed or is it settle down for karmic time?
<and471> mac_v: ah
<mac_v> and471: nooooo , no more work! only bug fixes from here on
<mac_v> and471: already , the release team is pretty pissed we make a lot of revs ;p
<and471> mac_v: hehe, well I suppose when it is artwork there is no much regression potential so I don't see why
<mac_v> and471: they dont like it... ;)
<mac_v> there are several factors
<popey> bratsche: you know "that" bug with xsplash appearing over two screens.. well it's still not quite right
<popey> bratsche: it now shows the splash on the left screen and the gdm logon on the right screen
<popey> bratsche: so it's almost there :)
<Amaranth> multidisplay is hard
<bratsche> popey: It shows xsplash on the left screen or it shows the xsplash background image?
<bratsche> Because we now tell gdm to use the same image for its background.
<popey> bratsche: i get xsplash animated on the left screen
<bratsche> Ugh, suckfest.
 * bratsche hates xsplash so much
<Amaranth> bratsche: You're not alone ;)
<bratsche> I know.
<Amaranth> Although I found the "use compiz" option in gdm so maybe it'll look better now
<Amaranth> Although trying to keep it running without blinking through a compositing switch is impossible
<bratsche> It feels like it's been the biggest waste of time ever.
<Amaranth> xsplash just exposes all the problems we have with compositing and scheduling
<Amaranth> and a few other things
<Amaranth> welcome to my world ;)
<popey> bratsche: let me know if there's any further testing or anything else I can help with
<bratsche> popey: Okay, will do.
<dtchen> user experience is hard. welcome to my world.
<Amaranth> dtchen: my sound works right :)
<Amaranth> I always seem to get laptops with broken sound then once it starts working get a new one with broken sound
<dtchen> see above.
<Amaranth> hehe
<and471> mac_v: hi
<and471> mac_v: sorry for cutting out earlier
<and471> mac_v: my connection disappeared :-(
<and471> mac_v: but it is back now :-)
<mac_v> and471: yeah , noticed :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-04
<hyperair> meh. i can't change the acceleration of my mouse. why's that?
<petski> hey guys, yesterday I've upgraded to Karmic Beta, which resulted in a really slow desktop. Xorg takes 100 CPU, so my system is hardly usable. It seems like the issue is related to LP 399782, but not much information there. what can I do to help debugging the cause?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399782 in xorg-server "[karmic] High CPU use on Acer Aspire 4530" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399782
<petski_> Hmm, it doesn't like me doing a strace on the xorg pid :) ..
<Rocket2DMn> hey guys, I'm looking at bug 421221
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421221 in gedit "menu entry says 'gedit' should say 'Text Editor'" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421221
<Rocket2DMn> the naming in Karmic currentely is "gedit Text Editor" in the menu entry, which affects ubuntu-docs
<Rocket2DMn> It sounds like there is still discussion upstream - are we sticking with the current name in Karmic, or do you think it will be adjusted again?
<hyperair> is nautilus supposed to show my LVM physical volume even when all its logical volumes are mounted?
<hyperair> seems rather annoying to me
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - that seems to happen not just for LVM volumes
<chrisccoulson> if i mount all mounts on a particular drive, then i end up with a useless icon for the physical drive, which does nothing
<hyperair> oh is that so?
<hyperair> hmm i don't get that
<hyperair> my /dev/sda has a /dev/sda1->/boot and /dev/sda2->cryptsetup->LVM->mounted stuff
<hyperair> but i don't get a useless /dev/sda icon
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> it might be because my "physical drive" is part of a raid array
<chrisccoulson> i forgot that bit ;)
<chrisccoulson> but its basically the same issue as you
<hyperair> hahah i see
<hyperair> basically gdu's missing out some cases..
<hyperair> i didn't notice this issue before though
<hyperair> maybe it's because my previous /dev/sda2 was detected as both ext3 and luks
<hyperair> god knows how that happened =.=
<hyperair> i mean, fine, it was formatted as ext3 prior to me luksFormatting it
<chrisccoulson> hyperair - in my case, dk-disks exposes one of the raw disks which make up my array
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - have you seen this issue before (with gtk 2.18.1): bug 441905 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441905 in ubuntu-meta "[Karmic] strange behaivor by clicking buttons" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441905
<chrisccoulson> basically, it's no longer possible to click a button twice, without first moving the mouse cursor
<mclasen> yes, I've seen that
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - thanks. do you know which commit broke it (just in case i don't need to spend time bisecting it)?
<mclasen> no, I don't. did this break between 2.18.0 and 2.18.1 ?
<chrisccoulson> mclasen - i'm pretty sure it did. i only noticed the issue for the last couple of days, and we updated to 2.18.1 on 2/10
<mclasen> bisecting it would be greatly appreciated
<chrisccoulson> ok, no problem. i'll see how far i can tonight
<chrisccoulson> s/can/can get
<mclasen> thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-04
<penguin42> is it expected there are still a bunch of 2.30 Gnome packages in Maverick - is it just nothing interesting changed since 2.30 ?
<ari-tczew> penguin42: gradually packages are upgraded to 2.32.
<ari-tczew> if you want this process faster, please help developers in packaging
<penguin42> ari-tczew: OK, I'd kind of expected all the main ones to be the same as the gnome release in use; e.g. gedit and hnome-panel
<penguin42> ari-tczew: It wasn't a criticism, just a curiosity
<ari-tczew> penguin42: everything in its time
<desrt> the plan is to do 2.30 -> 2.32 upgrades during the stable release?
<desrt> madness....
<RAOF> Some of them will be because of transitions that we didn't want to go through, IIRC.  Particularly gsettings?
<desrt> maverick is already making extensive use of gsettings
<desrt> a fact that i find terrifying, quite frankly
<penguin42> gedit seemed surprisingly harmless not to have moved forward
<Sarvatt> it was just translation updates
<Laney> huh, that's not the plan
<desrt> i hope not :)
<desrt> jumping minors during a stable cycle seems a little bit loopy
<Laney> the plan was to do updates which were feasible, ie didn't rely on too new technologies
<Laney> *before* release, i.e. by now
<desrt> Laney: that plan went out the window pretty quick :)
<Laney> gtk3 is an example
<desrt> no 2.32.0 package needs gtk3
<Laney> yeah
 * desrt is just happy you guys made it to glib-2.26.0
<Laney> anyway it was a conservative cycle for gnome updates
<Laney> it was a conservative cycle in general for gnome upstream too
<desrt> upgrading from the release candidate to the latest archive versions causes the system to explode
<desrt> so good to get that one out of the way before-hand :)
<Laney> fun
<desrt> it wasn't a conservative upstream cycle at all
<desrt> between GDBus, GSettings, GApplication, ...
<Laney> visible feature-wise
<desrt> that's fair
<desrt> most people were working too hard on 3.0 stuff
<pitti> Good morning
<nigelb> morning pitti :)
<pitti> hey nigelb, how are you?
<nigelb> pitti: as good as I can be on a monday morning :p
<nigelb> How about you? :)
<pitti> pretty well, had a nice weekend
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> I think my ears are now functional afer yesterday's concert :D
<pitti> oh, you played?
<nigelb> nah, I was helping set up things and sat right in the front with the amps :)
<nigelb> (I don't play at all)
<ajmitch> morning pitti, nigelb
<RAOF> Howdy all!
<pitti> hey RAOF, good morning!
<RAOF> Good weekend pitti?
<pitti> RAOF: yes indeed! we invited some friends to make the traditional onion cake with "Federweisser", and went for a hike yesterday
<nigelb> Howdy ajmitch, RAOF :)
<RAOF> Sounds like fun, although I may have to google that cake :)
<pitti> RAOF: "Federweisser" is not a cake, it's a kind of wine
<RAOF> The onion cake is, I presume, a cake, though?
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> I guessed that the Federweisser was alcohol of some description.
<pitti> RAOF: yes; pretty much a pizza dough with lots of onions and some sauce/cheese
<RAOF> Mmmm.
<RAOF> Sounds like I'd probably call that a bread.  A delicious bread!
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> the cake was a lie!
<pitti> RAOF: not quite -- http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.koepf.de/images/rezepte/zwiebelkuchen4.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.koepf.de/rezepte_zwiebelkuchen.html&h=285&w=450&sz=28&tbnid=iVfHbEEGHU0TcM:&tbnh=80&tbnw=127&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dzwiebelkuchen&zoom=1&q=zwiebelkuchen&usg=__7CNJAXtiPPoNTOpZyhoD0yoX7R8=&sa=X&ei=BWypTMCQCdCKswb_tKSYDA&ved=0CC8Q9QEwBQ
<nigelb> omg, that looks yummy.
<RAOF> I'd probably _still_ call that a bread.  A pizza-bread type thing.
<RAOF> It does, indeed, look yummy.
<pitti> and after frying and baking 4 kg of onions your kitchen smells "interesting", too :)
<RAOF> That's a lot of onions!  How big does the cake end up?
<pitti> two oven trays
<nigelb> I wonder if you took pictures :)
<RAOF> I take it that there were quite a lot of friends over :)
<pitti> yeah, 6 of them
<pitti> RAOF: the onions get steamed before baking, though, so they melt together quite a lot; so it's not actually that bad
<RAOF> Sounds full of salicylic acid!
<RAOF> Or whatever it is that's in onions.
<nigelb> heh
<rickspencer3> good morning all
<mvo> good morning rickspencer3
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> rickspencer3: how's London?
<mvo> in merry old london?
<rickspencer3> pitti, I'm not quite there yet
<pitti> just like maverick :)
<rickspencer3> still hanging out in Amsterdam
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> riiiggght
<rickspencer3> I'm going to catch a ferry to England this evening
<pitti> oh, why's that?
<rickspencer3> pitti, mvo, what's the word on the street?
<pitti> some problem with the airports?
<rickspencer3> no more bugs to fix?
<rickspencer3> pitti, nah, I just wanted to try the night ferry
<pitti> rickspencer3: I haven't kept my ear closely to the street this time, TBH
<mvo> no OMG mails in my INBOX so far
<rickspencer3> it's cheaper than a hotel room, and seemed nice
<pitti> rickspencer3: the VNC bug just got fixed
 * desrt fixes that for mvo
<rickspencer3> mvo, great news!
 * rickspencer3 kicks desrt
<pitti> no other OMGs that I could see
<rickspencer3> cool
<rickspencer3> let's lock down maverick, turn our sites to Natty
<pitti> there's two things that regressed for me that I can see
<rickspencer3> time to start registering blueprints!
<pitti> but otherwise it's pretty solid
 * rickspencer3 burries head in sand
<rickspencer3> pitti, besides boot time, what regressed?
<pitti> rickspencer3: when I remove an USB stick, I get a silly nautilus error about "can't display computer:///"
<rickspencer3> oh?
<rickspencer3> I don't think that happens to me
<pitti> and gnome-settings-daemon now wants to be too clever about changing resolution
<rickspencer3> anyway, if that's the worse you got
<pitti> which is a mis-feature
<pitti> i. e. not a bug in the "oops, how could this happen" sense
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> neither of those are world breakers, of course
<pitti> hey didrocks
<rickspencer3> I saw in the brainstorming threads that lots of folks want to do some good multi-mon stuff
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti, how are you?
<pitti> rickspencer3: boot speed regression is pretty ridiculous indeed, but I hope it's just a local problem smoehow
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3, how was your travel? :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, well, to be sure, I haven't noticed it, and it wasn't picked up marjo's lab
<pitti> rickspencer3: in my case it's docked vs. undocked, i. e. just one monitor at a time
<rickspencer3> didrocks, so far so good
<rickspencer3> Amsterdam was amazing this weekend, wonderful weather
<pitti> rickspencer3: ok, so perhaps it's due to btrfs
<pitti> that it has to wait for 10 s for the root fs
<pitti> didrocks: pretty well, thanks! went for a hike yesterday, and had some friends for cooking and dinner on Saturday
<rickspencer3> pitti, you might have mentioned that in your response to the perfomance thread!
<rickspencer3> :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: it just came to my mind :)
<pitti> anyway, I'll reinstall this box this week for testing the final images
<rickspencer3> well, good to keep in mind if we look for btrfs in Natty
<pitti> rickspencer3: hm, no; my August install had btrfs, too
<RAOF> pitti: There's that *horrible* btrfs write-performance regression in btrfs for Maverick, but that's probably not the cause of boot-time problems.
<RAOF> Unless something's trying to write enough out to disc during boot to trigger it.
<mvo> didrocks: hello! is is you smarter-app-filtering-level aimed for 3.0 ?
<didrocks> mvo: if it can do it as part as an SRU, it will be good. I'm tweaked OneConf to be compatible with both versions
<mvo> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> thanks :)
 * mvo looks at the branch closer now
<didrocks> mvo: thanks for merging :)
<mvo> didrocks: no worries
<mvo> didrocks: its good stuff
<didrocks> :)
<bad_fagan> mpt: I have an idea how to kill two birds with one stone for the comments in the software center and the trophies system im suggesting in the games blueprint
<bad_fagan> I was saying on the blueprint about how we could get comments from gwibber in the wiki page but now I think we can do it for the trophies as well using the exact same process
<bad_fagan> anyhow ill add it to the wiki
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i should have checked that my laptop had free slots before purchasing more memory :/
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> although i was hoping to have more memory in my laptop this morning ;)
<ara> seb128, hello
<seb128> hey ara
<ara> seb128, do you remember a bug related to samba that were preventing people using maverick seeing others in the network through network->places?
<seb128> not really
<seb128> we get some of those every now and then
<seb128> but they usually are the way people set their name resolution
<seb128> or samba names resolution
<ara> i.e.?
<seb128> ;   name resolve order = lmhosts host wins bcast
<seb128> ara, ^ in smb.conf
<seb128> changing the resolver order is required on some configs it
<seb128> changing the resolver order is required on some configs it seems
<seb128> you also need to use the right workgroup
<ara> seb128, OK, thanks
<seb128> but I don't know a lot about samba
<seb128> you might want to ask slangasek about the resolve order thing
<ara> seb128, I'll have a look to it, thanks
<cassidy> seb128, isn't that you who were using Empathy to connect to ICQ ?
<seb128> cassidy, I still do
<cassidy> seb128, are you suffering https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=631220 ?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 631220 in Contact List "Every icq contaсt says that it have a webcam" [Normal,Needinfo]
<seb128> yes
<seb128> and when I click on the camera icq disconnect
<seb128> I guess the cm crashes
<cassidy> oh interesting, that's weird
<seb128> pitti, can you start your icq?
<pitti> seb128: can do; I usually keep it off since I mostly get spam through it nowadays
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> pitti, do you see a webcam icon next to me?
<seb128> or to your other contacts
<seb128> ie the icon to do audio and video calls
<pitti> seb128: I removed you from ICQ, since I have you on jabber
<pitti> seb128: but I do see the webcam icon on my icq contacts, yes
<pitti> should I?
<seb128> cassidy, ^
<seb128> pitti, no, thanks for confirming ;-)
<cassidy> thx
<cassidy> I opened https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=30594
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 30594 in haze "Haze claims that ICQ contacts support audio/video" [Normal,New]
<cassidy> I'll dig further once I'll have Maverick as well
 * cassidy lunch
<seb128> telepathy-haze segfaults when I try to call
<seb128> #2  0x080608a7 in ?? ()
<seb128> #3  0x003a67f9 in tp_channel_manager_create_channel (manager=0x0,
<seb128>     request_token=0x8c7c6b0, request_properties=0x8e40a00)
<seb128>     at channel-manager.c:683
<seb128> #4  0x0037551b in conn_requests_offer_request (self=<value optimized out>,
<seb128> cassidy, enjoy
<cassidy> seb128, can you add that on the bug please?
<seb128> cassidy, yes
<cassidy> thx
<dpm> good morning didrocks. I'll misuse you as support center for unity again, if that's ok. On the netbook where I've got unity, when logging in using the normal desktop session, all windows are opened without the maximize, close, and minimize buttons. I cannot right-click on the menu bar, either. Any ideas on how to restore the buttons?
<pitti> sounds like it's trying the global menu bar there?
<didrocks> dpm: if you Alt + click with the mouse and drag it somewhere else, doesn't the decorator appear?
<didrocks> dpm: do you save your session or something fun like that? :)
<dpm> didrocks, yeah, they appear when I drag them. No, I haven't saved the session for years, since I realised that it didn't quite work :)
<didrocks> dpm: ok, so the application is saving its position, and so the decorator is hidden under gnome-panel, right?
<dpm> didrocks, now that you are saying, I'd guess so
<didrocks> dpm: not sure we can easily fix that though :/
<dpm> didrocks, oh, so it's not an issue with settings, but rather a bug? Does this affect all 1024px-wide screens?
<dpm> it used to be fine with the earlier UNR and switching back and forth between desktop and UNR sessions
<didrocks> dpm: it affects all computers when you run unity and switch to desktop I would say. The decorator is hidden in unity, so the position of the window is saved (from the topmost of it), but then, when you readd decorator and such, the position shouldn't be the same
<didrocks> yeah, because it was a separate process which removed decoratoros
<didrocks> decorators
<didrocks> here, it's mutter stripping them
<dpm> didrocks, ok, so shall I just go along and file a bug?
<didrocks> dpm: sure
<didrocks> against unity upstream and unity package itself
<didrocks> (it's the plugin which strips than)
<dpm> ok, will do, thanks didrocks!
<didrocks> dpm: thank you :)
<seb128> didrocks, bug #651953
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651953 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "strange thumb of copy dialog (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651953
<seb128> did you see bugs similar to that before?
<didrocks> looking
<didrocks> seb128: no I didn't, let me check again
<didrocks> seb128: but I always stop the copy for another bug, so let it completing
<Riddell> TheMuso: ping
<didrocks> seb128: no remaining stub there
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I've to go for lunch
<seb128> bbl
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy :)
<zyga> any unity authors around?
<zyga> I found a rather odd bug when running unity at 2048x1152
<seb128> zyga, you should better describe your bug there or on #ayatana
<zyga> seb128, thanks
<seb128> other people that whoever you call authors can perhaps reply
<dpm> hi seb128, I'm asking you because you were the last uploader. I realize it might be way too late for maverick, in which case we might have to leave it for natty, but it seems that the Launchpad translations were not imported for xdg-user-dirs (bug 549088). Would it be possible to include them in the package?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 549088 in xdg-user-dirs (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Please, update /usr/share/locale/xx/LC_MESSAGES/xdg-user-dirs.mo using translations from Launchpad (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549088
<seb128> dpm, right, we got none of those done this cycle
<seb128> ie shared-mime-info
<seb128> or yelp
<seb128> or xdg-user-dirs
<seb128> I was on holidays around the time those are uploaded usually
<seb128> nobody picked up on the task
<dpm> seb128, no worries, thanks for the clarification - and I hope you had some nice holidays :) I don't think they are that critical, so if they cannot be exported this cycle, let's aim for the next. Do you think there might be a better way to track when they need to be exported in case you are not around? We've got them listed on the wiki and we reuse bugs for some of them: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NonLanguagePackTranslationDeadline I'm just wondering if
<dpm> there might be an easier way
<seb128> I don't think there is a better way no...
<asac> did desktop team get reports about unity not starting at all?
<seb128> we just need somebody available with time to do those
<seb128> didrocks, ^ asac's question
<didrocks> asac: there are some, especially with ati card, why?
<asac> alf_ cannot see unity starting on his desktop
<seb128> dpm, I guess dropping a reminder on the devel list next cycle about "it's time to do export for those: ..." could help
<seb128> dpm, bonus if you have urls to translations export ready to use
<asac> didrocks: i915 is his
<seb128> dpm, rather than having us to figure where to go in launchpad to get an export etc
<didrocks> asac: not with intel, there is something with i965, but not that one… davidbarth ^^
<seb128> dpm, then having to wait on launchpad to do the export
<dpm> seb128, ok, I'll take a note, thanks!
<seb128> dpm, you're welcome
<dpm> seb128, I'll work on the bonus point as well :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> dpm, you rock!
<dpm> thanks seb128 :-) Everyone rocks!
<didrocks> asac: and yes, some ati card doesn't support the gl effects used by unity
<didrocks> asac: maybe it's the same with i915
<didrocks> asac: let me ping njpatel about it ^^
<cyphermox> pitti, I was going to update the lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gtk-vnc/u
<cyphermox> *buntu branch after the fix was sponsored
<cyphermox> unless you believe I shouldn't bother?
<pitti> cyphermox: we can just switch to the lp:ubuntu/ one now, IMHO
<cyphermox> pitti, ok
<davidbarth> asac: i915, it's below our requirements i think; it doesn't have FBO support afaict
<Cimi> davidbarth: did you have time to try my branch?
<davidbarth> Cimi: hi
<davidbarth> Cimi: which one?
<davidbarth> oh, icons
<davidbarth> nope, need a bug and a milestone to track that more closely
<Cimi> ok
<davidbarth> Cimi: here is what i get: http://imagebin.org/116943
<davidbarth> Cimi: looks like the triangle needs to be adjusted then
<davidbarth> Cimi: let's see with chaotic what he thinks
<Cimi> davidbarth: we have two solutions
<chaotic> davidbarth: looks a bit close
<Cimi> davidbarth: 1) add 1 px of padding around each side of the icon, that will enlarge menuitem's height (which is *ugly*)
<davidbarth> chaotic: right, but now the icons at the top of the menu do have a more consistent size
<Cimi> davidbarth: 2) reduce the dimension of the triangle, or its aspect ratio
<davidbarth> the triangle size is based on the equivalent indicator in unity
<Cimi> davidbarth: another consideration: we have to take in mind that the most used icons (chat, email, broadcast, pidgin) work much better
<davidbarth> ie, the markers for active applications are 5x9 in unity a.t.m.
<Cimi> davidbarth: so I would stick with the current situation
<Cimi> it's much better to have the triangle close to the icon
<Cimi> davidbarth: than every menuitem with 2px of more height
<Cimi> davidbarth: because a different approach (just adding padding to the left of the icon)
<Cimi> davidbarth: requires patching gtk+ which is not acceptable as we are in freeze
<Cimi> davidbarth: if it's ok for you I'll have my interview with seb
<Cimi> davidbarth: do you need anything else?
<davidbarth> Cimi: go ahed, i'm just comparing screenshots; i think we'll have to shrink the triangle
<davidbarth> chaotic: would that be ok to shrink it a bit?
<chaotic> davidbarth: maybe by 1px
<davidbarth> trying that atm
<davidbarth> chaotic, Cimi: see http://imagebin.org/116946 (with a 4x9 triangle)
<chaotic> davidbarth: becoming a bit un-noticeable
<davidbarth> chaotic: then, there is a deeper issue to solve to adopt consistent margins within icons
<davidbarth> chaotic: hopping on a call; let's see with Cimi when he is back as well
<alf_> asac: can you please copy the updated mutter package from ppa:afrantzis/clutter-1.2 to armel1?
<asac> yes
<asac> one sec
<asac> done alf_
<alf_> asac: thanks!
<Cimi> davidbarth: chaotic: cimi and seb are back from their chat :D
<dpm> hey pitti, afternoon. It seems that the language-selector translation was not exported in the latest language pack, and thus it is untranslated in all languages. I've re-checked that the template has got the "Include translations for this template in language packs?" checkbox active and it has, so I can't understand why this has happened. Do you have any pointers on what to look into?
<chaotic> Cimi: how'd it go?
<Cimi> chaotic: ask seb128 in query for spoilers :D I hope well
<kenvandine> seb128, pitivi and pygoocanvas crasher uploaded
<kenvandine> s/crasher/crasher fix/
<kenvandine> :)
<popey> ooo oo ooo!
<popey> I had a great idea for gwibber in the shower this morning, now I've forgotten
<popey> sorry, that wasn't very helpful.
<kenvandine> popey, bummer....
<kenvandine> popey, go take another shower :)
<popey> :)
<cassidy> seb128, didrocks: http://git.gnome.org/browse/empathy/commit/?h=gnome-2-32  you already have the first commit but not the second one
<seb128> Cimi, yeah it went well don't worry ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, great
<seb128> cassidy, what second?
<seb128> there is like a page of commits
<didrocks> http://git.gnome.org/browse/empathy/commit/?h=gnome-2-32&id=6c7d6ae27283e2a54b97198baedfe9c26b812b46
<didrocks> I guess
<didrocks> from .1
<cassidy> yep
<seb128> do we have .1?
<cassidy> no as it's distchecking atm :)
<cassidy> but I guess it's too late, no ?
<cassidy> if not, go for it :)
<seb128> it is for release
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ can you sru it?
<seb128> no hurry that will not go in before next week
<kenvandine> empathy?
<seb128> kenvandine, it being empathy .1
<kenvandine> ah... sure
 * didrocks looks for logs for scripts in casper-bottoms
<seb128> ie the tarball cassidy is rolling
<cassidy> should be out in a bit
<seb128> session restart brb
<milanbv> WOH don't we ship /usr/lib/vorbisfile.pc, which is included upstream?! :/
<cassidy> kenvandine, released
<kenvandine> cassidy, thx :)
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team.html
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you still have 3 workitems to todo
<seb128> could you clean them? ie set them as done or postponed
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - oops, yeah, will do that now
<seb128> mterry, ^ you seem to have a whole spec there as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<mterry> seb128, oh, yeah, that's not really mine.  let me unassign
<seb128> mpt, ^ you have a workitem to figure what to do with chromium and appmenu, time to defer it?
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<davidbarth> Cimi: need to see with chaotic what to do with the icon patch
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - done
<mpt> seb128, I didn't know that page existed
<davidbarth> Cimi: he was saying the triangle is starting to disappear when i shortened it by one pixel
<seb128> mpt, you don't know about workitems?
<mpt> seb128, oh, I see, that's the page linked to from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/FeatureStatus
<seb128> mpt, well http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/maverick/
<seb128> mpt, those a workitems tracking for all teams
<seb128> Riddell, Cimi: btw I can confirm that the qt update in maverick fixes the light themes issues
<Cimi> seb128: Riddell cool
<asac> didrocks: unity has all those widgets and elements right? ... is there a way to set an env or setting disable a few (or all) of them?
<didrocks> asac: you mean, the systray and some indicators?
<Cimi> davidbarth: do you have skype?
<didrocks> asac: you just need to not install the corresponding indicator service element
<asac> like disable places and launcher etc
<asac> didrocks: no i mean real clutter actors
<asac> not sure what in unity is really a clutter actor, but i think places launcher panel to begin with ;)
<didrocks> asac: for places, just remove the place corresponding package
<didrocks> and for launcher, it's just a set of favorites in gconf (/desktop/unity)
<asac> i dont care atm about anythingthat is not started by mutter --plugin=libunity-mutter
<davidbarth> Cimi: sure
<asac> didrocks: i dont want to remove individual places or launchers ....  i want to remove the whole places and launcher facility
<didrocks> asac: I think there no such way apart from removing the packages (or deleting /usr/share/unity/places/*) and changing the gconf keys
<didrocks> you can't remove the launcher itself
<asac> hmm
<asac> kk
<asac> ;)
<asac> would have been too good
<Cimi> sabdfl: please poke me when you have more time, I am discussing about the indicator messages with davidbarth
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you didn't upload the fix for bug #646076 I guess?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646076 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-display-properties: cannot save systemwide resolution (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 50)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646076
<Cimi> sabdfl: I know you might be out for a conference, but please feel free to query me
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not yet, i can do that if you like (but probably as a SRU now?)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ask on #ubuntu-release I guess
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<Cimi> chaotic: I might need to speak with you later
<jiang> ArneGoetje: ping
<chaotic> Cimi: ok
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: weren't you working on getting an yelp with updated translations uploaded?
<didrocks> pitti was doing it AFAIK. But I think the upload was done on langpack directly
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well the langpacks are not used for the startpage
<seb128> but if the issue was not with that one that's ok
<kenvandine> seb128, so upload empathy to maverick-proposed?
<seb128> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> it's time for sport and dinner, I will be back later
<devildante> mvo, around?
<chrisccoulson> well, i'm glad that i don't park my car on the road outside my house!
<chrisccoulson> i've just watched somebody drive straight in to a parked car
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, ugh... glad it wasn't your's!
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, i've learnt my lesson, after the exact same thing happened to my car a couple of years ago ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<chrisccoulson> it seems people don't know how to navigate parked cars down here, despite the fact that you could fit 2 double decker buses down our road....
<mvo> devildante: sorry, I need to leave now (and play hockey, yeah!) - but I merged your branch, many thanks again for it
<mvo> devildante: I will be around tomorrow again
<devildante> thanks, I guess :p
<devildante> (too late!)
<devildante> question: can we add new features to software-properties, now that the natty cycle has nearly begun?
<anmar`> tremolux: hello gary.
<tremolux> hey anmar!
<devildante> tremolux: hey! :)
<anmar`> tremolux: hey there.. who looks after the gnome-power-manager in Ubuntu. There is a serious bug I am trying to get their attention to.
<tremolux> devildante: hiya!
<devildante> tremolux: "question: can we add new features to software-properties, now that the natty cycle has nearly begun?"
<devildante> maybe you could answer me? :)
<tremolux> anmar`: not sure actually, let me check, else we can ask somebody, pitti?
<tremolux> anmar`: I see lots of folks in the changelog
<anmar`> tremolux: ok.. I will check there and digg around. thanks.
<tremolux> pitti: hi!  anmar` is asking who looks after gnome-power-manager?
<tremolux> anmar`: hang on, somebody will know I'm sure  ;)
<anmar`> tremolux: ok :)
<tremolux> chrisccoulson, kenvandine:  ^^ if you got a sec?
<chrisccoulson> hi
<tremolux> chrisccoulson: hey  :)
<tremolux> chrisccoulson: anmar`just asking who looks after gnome-power-manager
<chrisccoulson> lots of people ;)
<chrisccoulson> what's up with it?
<tremolux> chrisccoulson: heh, yes, seems so  :)
<tremolux> anmar`: ^^
<chrisccoulson> mostly pitti (and sometimes me) though
<anmar`> chrisccoulson: as of  late, battery mode doesn't spin down the hard driver
<anmar`> chrisccoulson: here is a bug I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/654561
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654561 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Manager Default Settings for Battery, don't permit the hard drive to spin down (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> doesn't sound like a gnome-power-manager problem....
<anmar`> chrisccoulson: sorry.. I didn't know what else to file it agaisnt. I just assumed it is power manager
<tremolux> devildante: sorry for delay, so I would think it's safe to start a branch from trunk if you've got something you'd like to work on
<tremolux> devildante: always good to coordinate with mvo of course
<cyphermox_> pm-utils?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, probably
<devildante> tremolux: I already started :p https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ilidrissi.amine/software-properties/updates-redesign/+merge/30889
<anmar`> tremolux: thanks for the help. BTW, I tried to search for mutt in software centre and couldn't find it. Mutter showed up instead :)
<tremolux> devildante: good good  :D
<tremolux> anmar`: ah yes, that's because mutt is hidden by default as a "technical" package, just click the "Show nn technical items" at the bottom of the list
<anmar`> tremolux: ah.. I see.. thanks :)
<tremolux> anmar`: yeah, hopefully that's not too hidden down there  :-/
<asac> njpatel_: why is http://paste.ubuntu.com/505929/ supposed to fail?
<asac> the test fails for me because it seems its not failing here
<njpatel_> asac, because the overloaded function is meant to be called
<njpatel_> asac, but if your using a no-effects branch, it's probably not even reaching that point
<njpatel_> asac, it probably needs to be disabled/reworked
<asac> njpatel_: no-effects branch? AFAUI our gles port has effects
<asac> its strange. i think all tests were working for jazh and also work for alf_ on his beagle, but for me it fails with software mesa gles
<asac>   actor = ctk_effect_get_actor (effect);
<asac>   g_return_if_fail (CLUTTER_IS_ACTOR (actor));
<asac> njpatel_: so thats supposed to fail, right?
<njpatel_> that test doesn't even do anything special with gl, it's just meant to use the warning sysem to catch that the ctk_effect_paint() call was handled by the right functions
<njpatel_> asac, yep
<asac> hmm
<asac> so you say that func is not called by our impl? let me add a print there
<njpatel_> maybe the code changed and they didnt' update the test?
<asac> who is "they"? linaro?
<asac> njpatel_: ? or your team?
<njpatel_> yes, sorry
<njpatel_> team
<asac> so yeah the ctk_effect_test_paint seems to be not called at all now
<njpatel_> though Im just guessing there
 * asac check if CtkEffectClass has paint func still
<asac> ok seems running the tests from top level directory was a bad idea to start with ;)
<asac> but it didnt cure Paint :/
<asac> njpatel_: so do you know if /Effect/Paint works for you atm with gl?
<njpatel_> asac, just tested, it works
<njpatel_> i need to go now, mail me if your still running into issues
<asac> kk
<asac> didrocks: there?
<asac> didrocks: could you try bzr branch lp:clutk ... build it, install it and run make check?
<asac> does that succeed for you?
 * asac gets error in /Effect/Paint test
<asac> wonder if its our hacked clutter here in linaro ;)
<didrocks> asac: will try (branching and building during shower)
<asac> didrocks: thats the right attitude ;) ... too much non-productive time ;)
<asac> didrocks: ensure to have all the build depends installed before going for shower ;)
<asac> thanks!
<asac> (doesnt take long to build so you could do it after shower ;))
<didrocks> asac: exactly, every second not working is a loss of time, trying to optimize :)
<didrocks> damned! rick isn't there :-p
<asac> perfect thats what i constantly do :-Ü
<asac> haha
<didrocks> asac: can we redo that conversion once he's back? ;)))
<asac> didrocks: sure whenever you like. if you want more story elements let me know :-P
<didrocks> ;)
 * asac unhappy aobut failing test cases when he is supposed to fix a backend
<asac> talk to you in 30minutes i guess then
<didrocks> yeah, bbl
 * asac takes a smoke shower :-P
<didrocks> hehe :-)
<asac> go!!!
<asac> :-P
 * asac out for a bit
<didrocks> asac: it seems to be some kind of fail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505954/
<asac> hmm something is really wrong this cycle with copy paste in gnome-terminal
<asac> didrocks: yeah
<asac> didrocks: cd tests/
<asac> ./test-clutk
<asac> what do you get?
<asac> quick shower btw ... almost world record i guess. well optimized!!
<didrocks> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505965/
<didrocks> heh, yeah, otpimization :-)
<seb128> re
<asac> hmm
<asac> didrocks: so Paint works for you ... interesting
<seb128> so who has some free slots still today there?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, mterry? ;-)
<devildante> hmm, slots?
<devildante> what's that?
<asac> is mterry in desktop team now?
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<didrocks> asac: I run it under mutter if that can make a difference (clutter should already been initialized)
<chrisccoulson> i haven't really got any free slots unfortunately. washing up to do ;)
<seb128> asac, yes
<asac> didrocks: hmm ... i doub that makes a difference
<asac> seb128: swap?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, lucky you, enjoy your evening :p
<devildante> If you want someone to help you with something, I'm here :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<chrisccoulson> what did you need doing anyway?
<seb128> asac, no, he filed one of the opportunistic hacker positions
<asac> hah
<asac> lucky man
<seb128> asac, you should read your emails about staff updates: p
<asac> erm
<asac> atm thats a problem ;)
<asac> no comment
<cyphermox_> seb128, I can help as well (sorry for the delay ;)
<seb128> cyphermox_, did you work on gnome-settings-daemon before?
<cyphermox_> I might have
<cyphermox_> I don't remember. does it matter?
<seb128> not so much
<seb128> I was trying to find somebody interested to debug bug #640807
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640807 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Forces low refresh rate on CRT monitor (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640807
<cyphermox_> cool.
<seb128> it's an issue with the xrandr code in g-s-d
<cyphermox_> seb128, ok. maybe I even have a crt here to test with
<seb128> cyphermox_, mterry: I've dropped some extra infos on the bug
<seb128> there are probably different things there
<seb128> one issue is that g-s-d picks wrong configs in some cases
<seb128> the other one is that g-s-d should probably let xorg alone by default
<seb128> cyphermox_, I don't think it's specific to crt monitors
<chrisccoulson> right, that's more RAM on order :-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you manage to empty slots?
<seb128> or do you just sell what you have a buy higher capacity chips
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm going to replace the current sticks i have
<chrisccoulson> it's not good that my laptop only has 2 slots in though, i can only put 4GB in it :/
<seb128> ok, they are called "sticks"
<chrisccoulson> which isn't really enough
<seb128> I was not sure about that ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> a laptop is not a workstation ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think i'll be getting another machine soon
<seb128> well I'm happy using my laptop only
<seb128> but I don't build firefox
<seb128> ;-)
 * micahg has a laptop that builds firefox just fine :)
<seb128> the goal is to still be able to use the machine while it builds though :p
 * micahg should try FF with -j5 and a flash video :)
<ari-tczew> hey, is there any plan about upgrade epiphany in maverick?
<micahg> I was thinking about it
 * micahg is running out of time
<ari-tczew> I'm just triaging bug 562538.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562538 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "epiphany-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_iter_first() (affects: 2) (dups: 2) (heat: 41)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562538
<micahg> looks like 2.30.2-.6 is just bug fixes
<micahg> there's an RC bug for it as well
<ari-tczew> micahg: I can prepare a patch for fix it, if there are not any plans about upgrade.
<micahg> ari-tczew: how about just doing the merge?
<ari-tczew> micahg: no problem for me. what about ubuntu-release?
<micahg> ari-tczew: well, the question is any of this from .3-.6 not bug fix: http://git.gnome.org/browse/epiphany/tree/NEWS?id=74c744ef90bfbc260da5c1dcb705132851e49e7a
<ari-tczew> micahg: do you asking about new features since 3-6 ?
<micahg> ari-tczew: yeah, if it's bug fix only, no release ACK needed, but you got the ACK anyways, so go to it :)
<ari-tczew> micahg: upstream changelog seems to say that the most changes are 'fix', so I think that there are not UI/API changes.
<ari-tczew> micahg: so it's ok for merge (technical), but no policy. there are a lot of bugs requested in LP, I
<chrisccoulson> it's only a stable update, it will be fine
<ari-tczew> I might to spend a lot of time for triaging.
<micahg> ari-tczew: right, but technically any "enhancements" need  release team ACK
<ari-tczew> micahg: ScottK as ubuntu-release is abstained for this one, so I think I can prepare a merge
<micahg> ari-tczew: yes, right, I already said that above as well :)
 * micahg is curious if epiphany falls under the GNOME SRU exemption though
 * ari-tczew feels a little bit proud due to merging epiphany-browser. :P
<ari-tczew> micahg, chrisccoulson: what do you think about merge without traging 140 bugs?
<micahg> ari-tczew: it's fine
<ari-tczew> lazy is a little reason, but I don't have too much free time to triaging
<ari-tczew> anyway, it's sad
<micahg> ari-tczew: have you seen the number of New Firefox and Thunderbird bugs :)
<ari-tczew> pedro_: ping
<micahg> ari-tczew: I try to look through the bugs when I do a merge, but that's quite a few to worry about, we should have another bug day got epiphany maybe :)
<ari-tczew> pedro_: unping, my mistake, sorry.
<seb128> epiphany-browser is a GNOME component
<seb128> but it's late in the cycle even for GNOME updates
<micahg> seb128: in general though, even though it's unseeded, it still has the SRU exemption?
<ari-tczew> seb128: so, merge is not possible?
<seb128> the exception has nothing to do with where the component is in the archive
<ari-tczew> (right now)
<micahg> seb128: cool, so gnome-shell would be the same thing then?
<seb128> GNOME has an exception because they schedule matches ours
<seb128> they also have string freezes, code freezes, etc
<seb128> no, g-s is not an official GNOME component
<seb128> yet
<seb128> it didn't have any stable release
<seb128> ari-tczew, not sure what you call merge
<micahg> seb128: ah, ok, is that the way to tell
<seb128> now is not the time to do merges on debian
<ari-tczew> seb128: merge 2.30.6 from Debian unstable
<seb128> you can upload an update or bugfix backport though
<ari-tczew> seb128: another way is apply patch to fix this one.
<seb128> the less change, the easier the review, the better to get it accepted by release team
<seb128> so you should probably just backport the fix you need yes
<ari-tczew> seb128: backport one patch? lol
<micahg> seb128: unseeded freeze is Wed at noon UTC
<seb128> ari-tczew, why lol?
<ari-tczew> seb128: I think that the best call for this one is cherry pick
<seb128> I'm not a native english speaker
<ari-tczew> seb128: I'm not too.
<seb128> but you can make fun of my english vocabulary if you want
<seb128> it's not very constructive though
<ari-tczew> seb128: btw. bug fixes for universe no need ACK ubuntu-release.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: ping
<seb128> nothing need specific ack to get uploaded
<seb128> but ubuntu-release will review uploads in the queue and accept those or not
<ari-tczew> seb128: new upstream release needs ACK.
<seb128> no
<seb128> non bug fix upload need acks
<ari-tczew> perhaps
<seb128> if the new version is a stable update fixing only issues you can upload
<seb128> it's better to have a bug corresponding to the upload in any case
<ari-tczew> seb128: so, new upstream bug-fix release can upload without ACK
<seb128> yes
<seb128> things will be acked or not when they are reviewed in the queue
<ari-tczew> OK, let's summarize our discussion.
<ari-tczew> The better way to fix one bug is upload one patch instead merging new upstream from Debian.
<seb128> yes
<ari-tczew> I'm going to prepare a patch and test.
<seb128> with a reference to the bug you fix in the changelog
<seb128> great
<ari-tczew> I'm setting bug assigned to me.
<didrocks> good evening everyone
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: pong
<TheMuso> /c/c
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: hello, did you try reproduce bug in g-s-d?
<ari-tczew> seb128: btw. I can merge epiphany-browser when natty is open.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> enough work for me today
<seb128> bye
<kenvandine> damn... just missed him :)
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: why? does it still happen?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I'm going to test in 5 minutes.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: seems to be fine. setting as fixed.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-05
<chrisccoulson> right, bed time for me!
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> anmar: yes, that's known; we had to disable hard drive spindown because it caused too many problems on many hardware
<didrocks> good morning
<dpm> morning didrocks
<TheMuso> Hey pitti, didrocks.
<didrocks> hey dpm, TheMuso
<ara> didrocks, is robert on holidays?
<ara> didrocks, morning, btw :)
<didrocks> ara: yeah, robert is on holidays (I think it's his last and 4th week ;))
<didrocks> morning ara, how are you?
<ara> didrocks, I am good, thanks
<ara> didrocks, do you know who's taking care in his absence of simple scan?
<ara> didrocks, it is crashing for me in a reproducible way 100% of the times I scan a photo
<didrocks> ara: well, the desktop team, do you think there are some annoying bug there?
<didrocks> urgh
<ara> didrocks, I am uploading now the crash report
<didrocks> I tried less than 20 days ago without any glitch
<didrocks> ara: ok, I'll try to have a look within the day
<didrocks> ara: can you just point me to the bug report?
<didrocks> (once uploaded)
<ara> didrocks, sure, once I finish uploading the report ;-)
<ara> hehe
<didrocks> great, thanks ara :-)
<mvo> fwiw it seems to work for me (scanning with simple-scan)
<mvo> didrocks: 4 weeks?
 * mvo moves to .au
<didrocks> mv mvo .au
<didrocks> done \o/
<nigelb> didrocks: haha
<didrocks> (not sure if that will work and if he can ask now to robbie "can I have 4 weeks of holidays now? ;))
<mvo> didrocks: he will not find me anymore unless he uses ls -a
<didrocks> mvo: hehe, good catch! :-) as long as they still see you for the pay ;)
<mvo> *weeeeeh* indeed
<ara> didrocks, I haven't forgotten about you. I am just upgrading my maverick installation to see if that fixes it (simple scan was latest, but not some of their dependencies)
<didrocks> ara: no worry. I have enough to do right now ;) take your time!
<jiang> asac: ping, in patch 40_xres_lcddefault.patch from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/+bug/271283, I think you should use lcdnone instead of none, otherwise FcNameConstant will return 5 instead of 0
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 271283 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Jaunty) (and 4 other projects) "[ooo-build] OpenOffice.org subpixel font rendering broken with new cairo (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Fix released]
<seb128> hello
<Cimi> hi
<ara> morning seb128
<seb128> hello Cimi, ara
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hello pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks! cold is gone, and so is the rain :)
<pitti> looking forward to Sunday
<pitti> if it wasn't for bug 640807, it'd be a perfect release :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640807 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "automatic xrandr module misconfigures monitors (affects: 13) (dups: 3) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640807
<pitti> seb128: how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> seems people do noise about this one for some reasons
<pitti> regardless of how we set that external_monitors gconf key, it's always screwing up something
<pitti> it should really just keep its hands off xrandr unless there's a configuration
<pitti> (and if for nothing else, then for getting back to the faster boot that we had in lucid)
<seb128> it's quite easy
<seb128> see my comments
<seb128> it's just a matter to add a gconf key
<seb128> well a gconf key and one line in the code to check for it
<baptistemm> hi there
<seb128> lut baptistemm
<baptistemm> I guess bug 654768 is a duplicate ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654768 in xorg (Ubuntu) "GTK+ artefact in maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654768
<pitti> seb128: but what I'm wondering about is why this wasn't in lucid
<seb128> pitti, because federico added a way to force modes
<seb128> we discussed it on #ubuntu-x on friday with him
<pitti> seb128: by the changelog description this would be http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=5800925a383d6498bd4281a7eebe0fc39be640b7
<seb128> he said basically he doesn't trust xorg to get things right
<pitti> so he's calling X.org to fix it??
<seb128> he's not
<pitti> but that commit shouldn't have changed the "set default configuration" behaviour, or am I missing something?
<seb128> you are missing something
<seb128> one sec
<pitti> hm, but in a KMS world, the last thing we want to do is to introduce even more mode changes and detections?
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/log/?h=randr-set-as-default
<seb128> basically
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?h=randr-set-as-default&id=67958ef6faab5797d5c5ad939db36f393706984a
<seb128> is the commit where he added those new keys
<pitti> ah
<seb128> seems it was an oem request at novell
<seb128> to be able to force monitors in a state
<seb128> which is why he did this change
<pitti> seb128: i. e. we want to disable apply_default_boot_configuration() call?
<pitti> (if we don't have a system-wide or per-user config)
<seb128> did you read my comment in the bug?
<seb128> I copied what federico said on IRC
<seb128> with the codepath to patch
<pitti> ah, ok; I'm only half through
 * pitti reads the rest
<seb128> read my comments from yesterday
<pitti> I just don't understand his rationale that "don't touch xrandr" is the special case
<didrocks> good morning pitti :)
<pitti> it should be the default case, and touching xrandr would be to apply workarounds for broken situations
<pitti> hey didrocks
<seb128> pitti, he said basically that he doesn't trust xorg to be agile enough on bug fixing
<pitti> seb128: so, adding a gconf key would work for that
<seb128> ie he said it's much easier to patch g-s-d to get things right when needed than to wait for xorg or driver to be updated
<seb128> I don't really share his view
<seb128> but he's fine adding the key
<pitti> me neither
<pitti> ok, that sounds like a good compromise
<seb128> then what the default is is a distributor choice
<pitti> well, I don't think that yet another gconf key is the right solution (I'd prefer just testing the existence of a configuration file), but it's "good enough" IMHO
<seb128> well then you drop the possibility for oems to force the monitors setting by gconf
<seb128> not sure why they wanted that
<seb128> he said hp wanted the external display to be forced off by default
<pitti> i. e. "we want broken docking stations with Linux"
<seb128> well I don't feel we should deprecated upstream keys in a distro patch
<pitti> I really wish we had reliable lid detection on startup
<seb128> we should just add this new key which make that behaviour off by default
<pitti> seb128: I agree
<pitti> that's even something we could still push into maverick
<seb128> since federico said he would accept the patch upstream
<seb128> pitti, do you want to do it?
<pitti> seb128: I can spend an hour or two on it, yes
<pitti> there's no upstream bug for this one yet, right?
<seb128> pitti, that would be great, I've some paperwork I need to finish now
<seb128> pitti, no there is not
<pitti> ok, doing
<seb128> pitti, it should be less than an hour, I've pointed the code concerned in the bug
<seb128> it should just be a matter to add a gconf key and test it there
<seb128> well maybe with build and testing one hour ;-)
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<jono> seb128, quick q - any idea how I can disable the evolution light version in the netbook edition and just use the regular evo?
<jono> whenever I start it in unity I get the light evo
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> remove the launcher, start evolution and add it to the config?
<jono> hmm I tried that and it seemed to reset
<seb128> just guessing, didrocks did the work to use the express one in UNE
<seb128> ok, so wait for didrocks
<jono> thanks seb128!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<didrocks> jono: so, just close all evo instances
<jono> didrocks, right
<didrocks> jono: then, start it from the messaging menu (as XDG_DATA_PATH isn't set for that one)
<jono> didrocks, aha!
<didrocks> jono: for the launcher, you can workaround this
<jono> didrocks, oh?
<didrocks> jono: but I guess it will first try to run the express mode :)
<didrocks> and you will loose the goodness of banshee netbook mode too
<jono> didrocks, yeah, I tried to run the regular evo and add it to the launcher and it still runs the express mode
<didrocks> (and make me sad of course :p)
<jono> hehe
<didrocks> right
<jono> also, I am noticing that autocomplete in evo seems to have stopped working
<seb128> the autocomplete?
<jono> seb128, when entering the recipient in the TO field
<didrocks> so, for workaround it in the launcher, and the application places and such, just edit: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60xdg_path-on-session and comment the part related to XDG_DATA_DIRS
<seb128> jono, works there
<seb128> we didn't get any bug about that yet
<didrocks> in the express mode or full one?
<jono> seb128, I just noticed now, just testing
<seb128> did you select the contact list you use in the preferences?
<seb128> ie, edit, preferences, contacts
<seb128> you need to check the one you use
<jono> seb128, hmmm it seems that all my contacts have vanished in evo
<jono> which is slightly concerning
<seb128> try to evolution --force-shutdown
<jono> "This address book cannot be opened.  This either means that an incorrect URI was entered, or the server is unreachable."
<seb128> then restart it
<jono> trying
<jono> seb128, same bug
<jono> I will file a bug now
<seb128> do you use local contacts?
<seb128> or do you have those in desktopcouch or something?
<jono> seb128, I use UbuntuOne for my contacts
<seb128> talk to rodrigo_ then I guess
<seb128> desktop doesn't take responsability for desktopcouch issues ;-)
<seb128> you might want to open your bug directly on evolution-couchdb
<jono> seb128, no worries :-)
<didrocks> yeah, desktopcouch is still broken for a lot of people and not everyone has data sync
<didrocks> jono: did you read my workaround for getting match to regular evolution?
<jono> didrocks, yep, all good thanks :)
<didrocks> jono: once that done, just restart the session and it will be good :)
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> pitti, I don't think use_boot_time_configuration speaks to users
<pitti> seb128: that's the hardest part -- naming the key
<seb128> ;-)
<pitti>                 <short>Set default monitor configuration</short>
<pitti>                 <long>Configure internal and external monitors according to the
<pitti>                     turn_on_external_monitors_at_startup and
<pitti>                     turn_on_laptop_monitor_at_startup settings and determine
<pitti>                     appropriate cloning/side-by-side mode. If this is False,
<pitti>                     the monitor settings are not touched at all.
<pitti>                 </long>
<seb128> he suggested a "do-not-touch" sort of name
<pitti> that's what I just made up as description, WDYT?
<pitti> do you know what he meant by that?
<seb128> it's clear I like it
<seb128> well something like "do-not-set-any-config"
<pitti> I interpreted that as a key semantics he wanted "do not touch the curretn configuration'
<seb128> or "let-xorg-do-the-work"
<pitti> ah, this way around
<pitti> use_xorg_monitor_settings
<pitti> ?
<pitti> dont_configure_monitors
<pitti> ?
 * pitti doesn't like negated names, though, and they aren't common
<seb128> use_xorg_monitor_settings seems fine to me
<pitti> okay, merci
<pitti> followed up to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=631388
<ubot2> Gnome bug 631388 in plugins "Add gconf key to disable automatic xrandr settings without conf files" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> "If this is False,
<seb128>                      the monitor settings are not touched at all"
<seb128> not sure if we should add "and there is no xml configuration"
<seb128> well that's only a gconf key so let's not bother
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> yes, I'm rewriting the description for the negated semantics now
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> i'm good thanks seb128, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you too?
<seb128> I'm fine
<pitti> I'm great, thanks
<seb128> pitti, I've no strong opinion either way for the key semantic and reading again what federico said it seemed it doesn't either
<seb128> just pick one get the patch in this way
<pitti> seb128: I take it Frederico wants this on by default
<seb128> well that's what the last line from the IRC log suggests
<pitti> seb128: he wants it to be "False" by default, i. e. apply the gsd settings by default
<pitti> thus it means he wants it to have the "use xorg settings" semantics
<seb128> "leaning toward a do-not-touch kind of name now, with
<seb128> False by default - if you need to make it True, it means that you have a
<seb128> special case due to your X setup anyway"
<pitti> right, I think the "special case" is when you need the gsd logic, but that's where we apparently disagree
<seb128> well the "special case" is misleading
<baptistemm> RAOF: didrocks suggested me to me you about bug 654768
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654768 in xorg (Ubuntu) "GTK+ artefact in maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654768
<pitti> but I'd rather hhave a high probability of having this key name being accepted upstream
<seb128> yes, he thinks that's cases where g-s-d get it wrong are special cases
<pitti> okay
<seb128> like the first on the bug is using nvidia drivers and the monitor has a buggy EDID
<pitti> and I have two monitors with different resolutions
<seb128> well I'm not sure your case is a bug
<rodrigo_> jono, having problems with desktopcouch?
<pitti> well, gdm switches from 1280x1024 to 1024x768, and my sessio back to 1280
<pitti> I consider this a bug
<seb128> your session has 1280 because you have a stored config
<pitti> two unnecessary mode swtiches, flicker, and slow boot
<seb128> it would be interesting to know why it prefers 1024 though
<seb128> I get a lower resolution there on the external monitor but that was already the case in lucid
<jono> rodrigo_, yeah, you saw that bug?
<seb128> that's because it sets the screen in mirror by default
<seb128> so the external monitor get the laptop config
<rodrigo_> jono, no, looking
<seb128> lid closed doesn't make a difference because lid status detection is not something working
<dpm> hi everyone. While testing the final maverick language packs, I've noticed that the gnome-language-selector translations are missing (bug 654548). Would it be possible to do a new upload of language-selector including an export of LP translations and bypassing pkgbinarymangler's translation-stripping part? It would be a workaround, but this way we'd have a translated language-selector without the need of new language packs.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654548 in ubuntu-translations "Language selector translation is missing from the final Maverick language packs (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654548
<jono> rodrigo_, evo basically won't load my U1 address book
<seb128> dpm, did you figure why the translations are not in the current export?
<dpm> seb128, no, not yet, I have to check out the export tarballs first
<dpm> tarball
<seb128> dpm, you might want to ask on #ubuntu-release for whether we can still get an upload with the translations from launchpad
<seb128> it's getting late
<dpm> seb128, ok, good point, will do that, thanks
<rodrigo_> jono, yeah, I've seen it, desktopcouch having problems with credentials it seems
<jono> rodrigo_, ahhh
<jono> it seemed the bug priority was pretty low
<didrocks> seb128: do you know some duplicate reports about bug #641102 ? It seems some people are getting it in the french community. I can't confirm it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641102 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Desktop is frozen after login on battery (msi u210) (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641102
<seb128> no
<rodrigo_> jono, see my comment on the bug
<didrocks> ok, if we don't get duplicates, seems to be related to that hw then. Thanks
<seb128> well I'm not sure where those duplicates would get open
<didrocks> yeah, can be other assigned to a lot of gnome components depending on what the user think, right :) but if you didn't read any others, I think that's already a clue it's not a widely spread one
<sabdfl> Cimi: hi
<pitti> hey sabdfl, how are you?
<sabdfl> pitti: good thanks, enjoying UIST 2010 in NYC with oubiwann-away and johnlea
<pitti> you're up early then
<pitti> seb128: hah, now maverick is a work of perfection -- gdm unbroken :)
<seb128> pitti, ;-)
<seb128> pitti, btw did you investigate what change in start time between lucid and maverick out of that one?
<pitti> seb128: 5 seconds is due to me changing my swap partition
<pitti> this causes the "resume" and "wait-for-root" initramfs scripts to wait for 5 secs
<pitti> seb128: about two seconds was for the extra mode switch
<pitti> I haven't looked at the other bits yet
<pitti> I'll just reinstall this machine with the final maverick candidates anyway
<seb128> pitti, can you join #ubuntu-release?
<pitti> seb128: done
<seb128> pitti, danke
<slomo> didrocks: your banshee empty-library-notification patch is wrong, it also shows the notification if your search doesn't give any results
<didrocks> slomo: right, I know. I didn't have the time to polish this unfortunately and I don't know enough of banshee internals to strip that case. patch welcomed (or I can talk to bertrand when he got some time) :)
<pitti> seb128: bug 640807 updated with the patch links -- would you mind eyeballing this and add your signoff to the bug?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640807 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "automatic xrandr module misconfigures monitors (affects: 13) (dups: 3) (heat: 54)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640807
<slomo> didrocks: ok, maybe drop that patch then? that's more confusing than an empty library imho :P
<seb128> pitti, reviewing it
<didrocks> slomo: the empty library is really confusing in the case of the netbook ui
<didrocks> slomo: and also, it seems that you are making a search on something you don't have, then, I can make sense to tell "you can drop your music there…"
<slomo> didrocks: well, it was a typo.. but yes, it could make sense but for a search without results a different message would be better :)
<didrocks> slomo: I agree. I'm hoping someone to step on that or having some time next week
<didrocks> but I have to look at banshee factory for that
<seb128> pitti, isn't the check reversed?
<seb128> pitti, no ignore me
<seb128> pitti, seems fine to me, +1
<pitti> seb128: no, !use_xorg == use_my_own_logic
<seb128> right ;-)
<seb128> urg, suck, I delete my gpg key on this box by error
<seb128> can some upload language-selector with a "export NO_PKG_MANGLE=1"
<seb128> in the rules?
<seb128> pitti, chrisccoulson: ^
<pitti> can do
<seb128> I suck, I managed to delete my gpg dir
<pitti> seb128: does this have a bug already?
<seb128> I will fetch a backup over lunch
<pitti> seb128: ouch -- do you have a backup of your key?
<pitti> *phew*
<seb128> pitti, bug #654548
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654548 in ubuntu-translations "Language selector translation is missing from the final Maverick language packs (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654548
<seb128> pitti, yes ;-)
<seb128> though in any case it would not be the end of the world, I really need to do a new key
<seb128> mine is 10 years old
<seb128> it's on old standards
<pitti> seb128: g-s-d uploaded, but I can't self-approve it
<seb128> I guess cjwatson can review it for us?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, sorry, i went to make tea
<chrisccoulson> before realising my kettle has died ;)
<seb128> you stopped drinking coffee?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no worry, pitti is on it ;-)
<pitti> no, I'm not
<pitti> I can't fix chrisccoulson's kettle!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> you should!
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i think i should make some coffee instead ;)
<pitti> <jedi wave>this is not the beverage you are looking for
<seb128> well he was not apparently but the kettle broke
<seb128> somewhat the universe wants him to drink coffee
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> brb session restart
<pitti> rickspencer3: hey, good morning
<pitti> seb128: yay, gsd got accepted
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<pitti> maverick -> perfection \o/
<seb128> pitti, waouh, you rock, thanks a lot
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> my pleasure
<pitti> it was nagging me anyway
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<seb128> rickspencer3, how is London? are you in the office yet?
<fta> is there a way to make evolution go offline/online from the outside? (i mean, a dbus signal or something)?
<ara> didrocks, launchpad guys are having a look to the 502 issue
<ara> didrocks, in the mean time, you may want to have a look to the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-scan/+bug/655030
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655030 in simple-scan (Ubuntu) "Simple Scan is crashing when scanning in Photo quality (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ara> didrocks, in the body I explain how to reproduce it (or at least, how I reproduce it)
<didrocks> ara: ok, the only issue is that I've there only one scanner not compatible with ubuntu and mine is packed in a box. chrisccoulson do you have one handy, to confirm the crash? :)
<didrocks> I can maybe just play with the trace, but it will be easier from someone which can reproduce it
<didrocks> who*
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, i've got a huge scanner here
<didrocks> huge? :)
<ara> chrisccoulson, so it is bug 655030 if you can have a look :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655030 in simple-scan (Ubuntu) "Simple Scan is crashing when scanning in Photo quality (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655030
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - yeah, i've got one of these: http://tinyurl.com/38688yf
<chrisccoulson> it's massive ;)
<chrisccoulson> ara - ok, i'll see if i can recreate it
<ara> wow! that wouldn't fit in my 50m2 apartment
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: waow, are you opening a shop? :-) thanks!
<didrocks> during a firefox compilation, we know now what you are doing! :-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<Cimi> davidbarth: we have sabdfl's approval for the merge of my branch
<Cimi> davidbarth: I've spoken with daniel forè too, but he is doing things in the right way
<Cimi> so, the right behaviour is with some padding as we have now
<ara> rickspencer3, hello!
<rickspencer3> hi ara, didrocks, seb128 .... you may be shocked to learn I am in a meeting :/
<sabdfl> bad habit, that
<ara> rickspencer3, whenever you're free during the day, I would like to have a quick chat with you
<ara> (if you ever have some spare moment during the day)
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, simple-scan doesn't scan anything from my scanner in maverick
<didrocks> ok, crashed once again
<davidbarth> Cimi: ok, but that breaks with the additional application launchers at the bottom of the menu
<davidbarth> Cimi: so for those, there should be some extra -panel versions, at least the ones we know will be used in this context
<davidbarth> Cimi: said -panel versions would have the extra padding, it that ends up being the right/standardized way of arranging icons layout
<Cimi> davidbarth: sabdfl is ok with the triangle touching the icon
<sabdfl> more than OK, that was the intention, a la the Unity launcher
<Cimi> davidbarth: I've shown him the screenshots
<Cimi> so go and merge my branch man! :P
<davidbarth> Cimi: hold on, which screenshot was approved? because i need to trace that back to the right branch and double check the values
<Cimi> davidbarth: mines and yours
<davidbarth> Cimi: we tried a few combinations with 4 or 5 pixel width and chaotic was mentioning that the 4 pix. version was too small, while the 5 pix. one had the triangle too close
<Cimi> your with conv oo
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> sabdfl: tell davidbarth you like the triangle touching the icon here: http://imagebin.org/116943
<Cimi> he doesn't trust me :)
<davidbarth> Cimi: ah, thanks for the link
<Cimi> davidbarth: having a server with an always-on connection to irc helps a lot ;)
<davidbarth> Cimi: ok, so it's your branch, without changes; great
<Cimi> jbache: the issue with qt and light-themes was fixed
<Cimi> so, cool and thanks for your work
<jbache> Cimi: I noticed after I updated to 10.10. Cool to have it resolved so fast
<Cimi> that's because you were fast ;)
<Cimi> communication with upstream developers is really important, ehehe seb128 :-P
<jbache> Cimi: we are looking into the font issue as well But that will have to wait for the next cycle
<Cimi> jbache: font issue? which one?
<jbache> Cimi: the hint style in Qt doesnt allways match Gtk+. It has been bugging me for a while. Especially if you play around with font settings.
<jbache> Cimi: Patch is difficult as in order for Qt to do what Gtk does, we have to sacrifice font-specific hint-settings. (i.e use xconfig). Hopefully we can find some sort of compromise
<Cimi> jbache: it's impossible for you to ask the engine to draw the layout?
<jbache> Cimi: No font rendering is not done by the theme engine. We use the same way to draw fonts but Qt and Gtk are using different ways of interpreting your settings.
<Cimi> ok
<sabdfl> Cimi: yes, i'm happy with it in both ambiance and radiance
<Cimi> davidbarth: ^^
<davidbarth> sabdfl, Cimi: ok, thanks; i've approved the branch now
<Cimi> supercool, thanks
<seb128> hum
<seb128> mvo, !!!
<seb128> $ apt-cache rdepends libglade2
<seb128> E: Handler silently failed
<seb128> ok, somewhat my fault for using the wrong binary name :p
<seb128> but the message is not great either ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: LP: #647045
<seb128> bug #647045
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 647045 in apt (Ubuntu) "[maverick] apt-cache rdepends returns cryptic error message (affects: 1) (heat: 581)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647045
<seb128> hey mdeslaur btw
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<mvo> thanks seb128 and mdeslaur
<mvo> seb128: and don't use !!! in the release week, I almost had a heart attack ;)
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs seb128 back
<seb128> chrisccoulson, Cimi: is there any bug about firefox menus don't having the same text color on selection than GTK softwares?
<seb128> using the light theme
<seb128> like the text is white on grey which is hard to read
<Cimi> seb128: you mean inactive text?
<seb128> Cimi, no, I mean the text of the selected menu in the menubar
<seb128> ie "Edit"
<seb128> in firefox
<Cimi> the text is white
<Cimi> the menubaritem is dark
<Cimi> sshot please?
<seb128> I'm using the light theme
<seb128> sure, one min
<seb128> Cimi, chrisccoulson: http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/theme.png
<seb128> Cimi, see the text under the cursor
<seb128> it's white
<Cimi> true
<Cimi> I was using ambiance
<Cimi> known firefox bug :(
<Cimi> the menubaritem is seen as a menuitem
<Cimi> so it reads the gtkmenuitem text color
<Cimi> but not the bg
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will check if the bug is tracked with chrisccoulson when he's back from lunch
<seb128> Cimi, thanks
<Cimi> thanks for nothing seb :(
<Cimi> I don't know how to fix this bug
<Cimi> let me thing
<Cimi> seb128: maybe using a custom userstyle script or editing chrome.css
<Cimi> (maybe)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 , Cimi - see mozilla bug 461530 perhaps
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 461530 in General "Firefox does not fully adhere to GTK+2/GNOME theme in Linux" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=461530
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the bug indicates the menubar issue has been fixed and point to another bug
<seb128> do we have this supposed fix in our version?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that bug is quite old
<Cimi> chrisccoulson: but why we are reproducing that bug, then?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure, it seems like the text is white with any theme
<Cimi> chrisccoulson: because it is using the gtkmenuitem text
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can see that now
<Cimi> could you check if that patch was applied?
<Cimi> chrisccoulson: ^^
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the patch was applied ages ago
<Cimi> so I have no ideas why it is not working
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll take a look at it later on today
<chrisccoulson> i've got security updates to work on first though
<chrisccoulson> which takes higher priority unfortunately
<chrisccoulson> it should be pretty easy to figure out
<seb128> chrisccoulson, there was no hurry there I was just wondering if that's something known and being worked
<Cimi> chrisccoulson: the patch is broken
<Cimi> :-)
<Cimi> just read the code
<Cimi> sMenuBarHoverText = GDK_COLOR_TO_NS_RGB(style->fg[GTK_STATE_SELECTED]);
<Cimi> it should be
<Cimi> sMenuBarHoverText = GDK_COLOR_TO_NS_RGB(style->fg[GTK_STATE_PRELIGHT]);
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i thought it would be something like that. all this code is doing is creating a few widgets just to get their style
<chrisccoulson> and then getting rid of them again ;)
<seb128> mvo, so tell me, will we still have synaptic in the default installation next cycle?
<anmar> pitti: regarding the HD spin down issue. How can we get the old behaviour? can we disable the "spin down" option in power manager since it is misleading?
<mvo> seb128: maybe not
<seb128> mvo, I don't want a maybe reply ;-)
<seb128> mvo, joke aside what are the plans for next cycle? why do we still need it?
<mvo> I think we will not need it, but I don't know from the top of my head what might still use it
<Cimi> seb128: ^^
<Cimi> seb128: I've figured out the issue
<pitti> anmar: the "old" behaviour as in maverick alpha? you could just change the power.d hook
<seb128> Cimi, it's just changing selected to prelight?
<anmar> pitti: Ahh... I see.. ok. thanks a lot.
<Cimi> seb128: I think so
<seb128> Cimi, I'm not sure I fancy building firefox only to test that though ;-) I might just wait for chriscoulson to do a rebuild for another reason to test it
<pitti> anmar: the nonworking option in power-manager seems to be a separate issue
<pitti> anmar: it's still a bug, of course
<Cimi> seb128: me could fix that even in radiance
<Cimi> seb128: it is working, though I'm not sure if it's sane enough
<seb128> Cimi, well better to fix it in firefox if the one liner you suggested works
<ara> chrisccoulson, so, did you get the chance to have a look to the simple-scan bug?
<Cimi> I am worried about other themes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ do you think you could sneak that change in your next build?
<Cimi> we might need to test it
<seb128> Cimi, you think they have workarounds for it and would break? or is using prelight wrong for a reason?
<Cimi> I think they might be using selected for a wrong reason
<Cimi> and prelight may broke them
<Cimi> *break
 * kenvandine grumbles about simple, obvious bugs being discovered after RC!
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<seb128> which one?
<Cimi> good morning ken :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i could get that in,  it's a pretty trivial change
<kenvandine> "Setup broadcast accounts" in the messaging menu...
<Cimi> seb128: he is making joke of us
<chrisccoulson> ara - i couldn't recreate it :(
<kenvandine> doesn't prompt you to setup accounts
<kenvandine> it opens an empty gwibber window
<seb128> great
<chrisccoulson> but i am using a network scanner. i could try and connect it directly via USB later on, but i need to move the scanner first
<seb128> kenvandine, you can still get that in today
<ara> chrisccoulson, OK, thanks
<chrisccoulson> (although, i suppose i could just put my laptop on it) ;)
<kenvandine> during the sqlite switch the account detection code was removed :/
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... i will have a fix in a moment
<kenvandine> annoying that such obvious things get missed, can't believe in all my testing i missed that
 * kenvandine adds that to the list of test cases to add to the desktop testing project :)
 * bcurtiswx_ waves to didrocks
<didrocks> hey bcurtiswx_
<kenvandine> in fact, i'll add the test case before i fix it :)
<seb128> ;-)
<bcurtiswx_> where is this list, i'd be interested in what has been selected for empathy
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that change is ok as a SRU isn't it? i'm pretty unlikely to get it built and tested today unfrtunately
<Cimi> seb128: so I might need to add a simple workaround in radiance
<seb128> Cimi, you think it's safer than fixing firefox then?
<seb128> seems fine as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yeah, no firefox upload now, work on your security update rather ;-)
<Cimi> so you think there's a place where selected fg color is used in the menubar?
<seb128> I would think not but I'm not sure
<seb128> seems a bit late to try and have somebody noticing issues after the upload
<Cimi> but we will fix firefox
<Cimi> which might be a bigger advantage
<seb128> we should yes
<seb128> well the default theme is ok right?
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> just radiance
<njin> hello to all; i've a bug report concerning in loss of favourites due to upgratde to MM UNR but i don't use UNR and i don't know at wich package assign the bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/654969
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654969 in ubuntu "unr favorites lost on upgrade to maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<njin> Thanks in advance
<seb128> njin, hey
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<njin> seb128: didrocks?
<seb128> njin, what do you call unr 2d? in maverick we have unity and it fallback to GNOME if 3d is not working
<didrocks> njin: one second, let me look at the bug report
<seb128> njin, I'm pinging didrocks who maintains UNE
<seb128> njin, he can probably better reply to your issue
<Cimi> ahah njin thought didrocks was the package maybe :D
<njin> seb128:LOL
<didrocks> Cimi: is that a promotion? :-)
<Cimi> ahah
<didrocks> njin: the favorites you lost, are they webpage bookmarks by any chance?
<kenvandine> bcurtiswx_,  http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications
<njin> didrocks: no he talk about launchrs
<bcurtiswx_> kenvandine, thx
<didrocks> njin: in UNE lucid, launchers can be webpage bookmarks
<seb128> njin, could you give example of launchers which have been dropped
<njin> ok, i ask to the reporter more infos.
<njin> Thanks to all
<didrocks> njin: ok, then ask him first to name of the favorites he lost
 * ara hugs kenvandine for adding gwibber testcases :)
<seb128> ara, how is the testing effort going btw?
 * kenvandine hugs ara for being awesome!
<didrocks> njin: thanks, keep us in touch :)
<seb128> ara, btw I just noticed that page doesn't test our default photo manager
<njin> ok
<seb128> there is still f-spot listed
<ara> seb128, yes, we need test cases, first :)
<seb128> I see ;-)
<ara> seb128, nevertheless, the testing cycle is finished for Maverick now, it went pretty well. I would like to discuss it during UDS to make it even better in Natty :)
<seb128> I didn't have much time for it but I will try to join the discuss and help a bit next cycle
<Cimi> seb128: I think that no app is using selected in menubar
<seb128> ok, so doing the change should be ok
<seb128> can you talk to kenvandine to get that uploaded?
<Cimi> seb128: can I add a small fix too?
<Cimi> there's something printed in the terminal
<Cimi> (odd_row color etc etc)
<seb128> yes
<Cimi> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ can you sponsor the light-themes fixes from Cimi when they will be ready, should be an easy update
<kenvandine> yeah
<Cimi> I'll update the deb package as well ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, mterry: hey
<mterry> seb128, yo
<seb128> hey mterry, how are you?
<mterry> seb128, good.  What's up?
<seb128> mterry, how busy are you?
<seb128> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=gnome3-gtkbuilder
<mterry> seb128, I can take something
<seb128> would be nice to get starting on cleaning some old techs for next cycle
<seb128> I just wanted to point that list
<cyphermox> seb128, hey
<seb128> if one of you have time and want to help mvo by porting synaptic or apturl to gtkbuilder
<mterry> seb128, ah sure.  Would be fun
<seb128> the checkbox and software-properties bugs show has having vcs code, that might need an update
<cyphermox> seb128, pitti, I had a patch for the use_xorg_... but was also looking at the preferred mode part :/ pitti is too fast ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, hello, how are you?
<cyphermox> seb128, doing pretty good :)
<pitti> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> pitti, hey :)
<seb128> cyphermox, sorry we wanted to get that in before the freeze and there was no update on the bug this morning
<pitti> cyphermox: sorry, I didn't know that you were working on it
<seb128> cyphermox, if you would still figure why it's getting the mode wrongs that would be useful
<cyphermox> seb128, right, I understand. in hindsight I should have set it in progress and proposed that patch first
<seb128> that's still a bug
<cyphermox> yup
<seb128> would -> could
<pitti> seb128: it's the same mode that X picks, FTR
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
 * mvo hugs seb128
<pitti> i. e. xrandr default, I assume
<seb128> pitti, no
<pitti> I have to create an xorg.conf to change the resolution to 1280x1024
<seb128> pitti, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=572502
<ubot2> Gnome bug 572502 in libgnome-desktop "gnome-display-properties should pick the preferred xrandr mode" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> pitti, xrandr has some cleverness to figure what the preferred mode is
<seb128> mterry, if you start working on one of those gtkbuilder port or want to work on one please assign it to you
<cyphermox> seb128, pitti, so I'm trying to look at the xrandr code and figure a way to massage that into something that could fit in g-s-d
<seb128> cyphermox, ^
<Cimi> seb128: kenvandine someone pls approve my membership of ubuntu artwork packagers
<pitti> cyphermox: so, seems we worked on independent patches after all, good
<Cimi> so that I can push to trunk
<seb128> cyphermox, it should probably be in gnome-desktop I guess
<seb128> Cimi, I'm not admin of this team but I guess davidbarth can?
<seb128> davidbarth, ^
<cyphermox> pitti, I did have the same patch for the gconf key, but was still missing the schema part when I went to bed
<seb128> cyphermox, sorry about the work duplication there
<seb128> well it was not days of work at least
<seb128> the change is pretty small
<Cimi> and kwwii
<cyphermox> pitti, no all good, it's good confirmation that I could understand enough how it works ;)
<seb128> cyphermox, try to make sure you comment on bugs you start working on, or assign them to you
<cyphermox> yeah - assign
<cyphermox> seb128, and what about checkbox and software-properties?
<seb128> cyphermox, usually I would have waited for you to be online to check how work was going but since freeze is rsn and we wanted that in before
<cyphermox> ah i see
<cyphermox> yup
<Cimi> seb128: or add me to "Ubuntu Desktop"
<seb128> cyphermox, those have vcs icons, I'm not sure if the patches are working or uptodate though
<seb128> cyphermox, if you want to check they still apply and work or update them please do
<cyphermox> just saw them now
<Cimi> seb128: ?
<seb128> Cimi, no, ubuntu desktop gives access to the whole GNOME packaging and we have rules that people need a minimal number of GNOME updates before joining that team
<seb128> Cimi, davidbarth should be able to add you to the artwork packagers one when he's back
<Cimi> seb128: OT: why "128"?
<Cimi> :-)
<seb128> boring reason
<soren> seb, seb1, seb2, seb3..., seb127 were all taken?
<seb128> "seb" is usually taken, "seb2" "seb3" etc as well
<Cimi> ahah
<seb128> so I just picked a random power of 2
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> ok
<soren> Wow. I was closer than I thought :)
<seb128> and it sticked ;-)
<seb128> soren, you probably had the explanation before at some uds or allhand though :p
<seb128> no?
<seb128> that's not the first time somebody asks about it ;-)
<Cimi> eheh curiosity, I am curious
<soren> seb128: I remember my first AllHands where everyone with odd nicks had to explain them. I don't think you were among them.
<seb128> I went on the stage to explain my once
<chrisccoulson> i don't think my nick needs any explaining ;)
<seb128> I'm not sure where it was though, I think in Boston
<soren> seb128: Nor was I (I was "shawarma" at the time) and nor was cjwatson (who were "Kamion" at the time).
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you are a boring man :p
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> thanks ;)
<soren> seb128: Yep, this was in Boston.
<soren> seb128: Well, Plymouth.
<seb128> you're welcome ;-)
<seb128> soren, I did explain mine there :p
<soren> seb128: Ah.
<nosluoccsirhc> is that better? ;)
<seb128> lol
<Cimi> lol
<seb128> you didn't even made typo
<seb128> that's not fun :p
<nosluoccsirhc> heh, i was careful ;)
<imiC> omg
<nosluoccsirhc> lol
 * pitti looks that up in a Klingon dictionary
<nosluoccsirhc> :)
<pitti> nosluoccsirhc: ... it means "if you don't bring me a blood wine right now, I'll cut your throat!"
<nosluoccsirhc> lol
<davidbarth> Cimi: which team do you need to be on?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: what about /nick uosןnoɔɔsıɹɥɔ ?
<Cimi> davidbarth: Ubuntu Artwork Packagers
<Cimi> so I can push to light-themes
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I promise, it'll make your IRC life a lot quieter!
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that's a good idea ;)
<pitti> freenode -- | ıʇʇıd: Erroneous Nickname
<pitti> bah
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just tried it too ;)
<chrisccoulson> ooh, i've just fired up my karmic KVM and i have the wonderful sight of xsplash
<seb128> lol
<davidbarth> Cimi: sorry, i can't add you to the team, i'm not an admin for it
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> let me push on a separate branch then
<Cimi> seb128: kenvandine https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/light-themes/firefox-radiance-menubaritem-fix/+merge/37603
<kenvandine> Cimi, i can merge that
<seb128> thanks guys
<chrisccoulson> oh, so we're going to work around it in the theme then?
<Cimi> chrisccoulson: yes
<seb128> dpm, hey
<seb128> dpm, did you have a bug about the indicator-appmenu default menu not being translatable?
<dpm> seb128, no, it was something I just noticed that day when we were talking about it. Do you want me to file one?
<seb128> dpm, no, for info it's fixed by https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=622658
<ubot2> Gnome bug 622658 in gtk "GTK_STOCK_FILE Stock Label" [Trivial,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> dpm, http://bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=164548
<seb128> we will try to get in the next gtk update
<dpm> seb128, ah, cool, thanks for the heads up
<seb128> dpm, you're welcome
<kenvandine> Cimi, seb128: light-themes merged and uploaded
<Cimi> super cool
<Cimi> thanks
<seb128> great work
<kenvandine> seb128, uploaded gwibber too...
<kenvandine> so annoyed by that bug...
<seb128> thanks Cimi kenvandine
<kenvandine> seb128, i am about to finish murrine
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, it seemed you are taking it personnaly that it didn't get noticed before :p
<kenvandine> was updating the copyright file last night... but decided to look over when i was not over-tired :)
<seb128> well at least you got it before the release
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah... well i kept using the "Broadcast Accounts... " launcher in the me-menu during install testing
<kenvandine> never even occurred to me to try the messaging menu on first run
<kenvandine> also annoyed when people remove chunks of code without adding a "FIXME" at least :)
<seb128> you don't review commits the way dx is doing for gwibber right?
<seb128> code reviews are nice for those sort of things ;-)
<kenvandine> i do actually :)
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> this was part of the massive couch->sqlite change
<kenvandine> which included entire python files changing number of spaces for indent...
<kenvandine> impossible to compare every line...
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> well with some luck that was a one time situation
<kenvandine> yeah... well gwibber is working the best it has in a long time :)
<njin> hello, here again for bug 654969
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654969 in ubuntu "unr favorites lost on upgrade to maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654969
<njin> loss favorites were firefox, evolution, cheese, empathy, ubuntunsoftware center, openoffice spreadsheet, open office writer, updatenmanager, and fspot. After upgrading to 10.10, only openofficenspreadsheet, open office writer, update manager, and fspot remained.
<njin> didrocks, seb128: ^^
<didrocks> hum, weird, default favorites are added back and are hardcoded
<didrocks> so, there is something weird in that report :)
<didrocks> firefox, evolution, cheese, empathy, ubuntunsoftwarek center
<didrocks> -> those are hardcoded
<didrocks> I'll ask in the bug report
<seb128> what is the 2d UNR in maverick?
<didrocks> oh good point
<didrocks> thanks seb128
<didrocks> was going to be crazy :)
<didrocks> it's still netbook-launcher-efl
<didrocks> and they change the favorite path
<didrocks> I think, they didn't think about migration
<didrocks> njin: ok, set to the right package and added a comment
<didrocks> thanks again seb128, I was going in the wrong path :)
<seb128> didrocks, you're welcome
<mpt> tremolux, hi, is "Independent" supposed to be appearing by itself now?
<jcastro> who on -desktop is responsible for the likewise bits? Upstream is asking some questions and I'd like to point them someplace, or should I point them to -desktop list?
<tremolux> mpt: hey, it would except there is currently nothing in extras.ubuntu.com
<seb128> jcastro: pitti
<seb128> or he has been in contact with those guys before
<seb128> but likewise isn't something desktopish really
<jcastro> ok, there appears to be someone new and I want to put him in the right place
<jcastro> and the -server folks were clear that likewise is yours
<jcastro> I asked. :)
<mpt> tremolux, I followed your ppa:app-review-board/ppa instructions, and two minutes and two launches later, it's not showing up. Is it still supposed to?
<jcastro> seb128: is the ownership of the package in dispute? I don't want to step in a server/desktop issue and drag the upstream with it
<^arky^> hi mpt
<mpt> hi ^arky^
<^arky^> You sent me a email ? wondering what was it about?
<tremolux> mpt: there's nothing in the app-review-board PPA either now, extras is a mirror of that
<mpt> ^arky^, oh, just because you helped us out with Ubuntu Software Center
<mpt> tremolux, ok. So it will appear automatically, for everyone, when the first application arrives?
<tremolux> mpt: yes
<mpt> ok
<^arky^> mpt, oh! I thought you were coming down to hanoi coz you asked for my address
<jcastro> seb128: I am under the impression that both teams maintain different parts of it?
<seb128> jcastro: check with pitti or rickspencer3, they know what was going on
<tremolux> mpt: sounds like we need another test package there tho, as I'm not sure when any of the package for review will make their way through
<seb128> jcastro: I didn't get by then why it would be a desktop thing, but pitti worked with them and probably knows better
<jcastro> ok
<^arky^> mpt, if you like my work please do leave a good testimonial on my wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/arky
<mpt> ^arky^, will do
<^arky^> mpt, thanks will get back to you with more a11y bugs after ubuntu+1
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu/maverick/apturl/gtkbuilder/+merge/37619
<seb128> mvo, ^
<seb128> mterry, seems fine from a quick glance, great work ;-)
<pitti> jcastro: the upstream guys mostly maintain it by themselves, or at least used to
<pitti> we by and large just sponsored changes
<pitti> jcastro: we don't really have a clue about it, I'm afraid
<seb128> mterry, feel free to claim the synaptic one as well if you want, mvo said that glade-3 didn't like the current .glade so be warned
<mterry> seb128, k
<seb128> mterry, ie opening and saving the .glade seems to create issues
<jcastro> pitti: ok they have some fixes in a PPA and mathiaz has explained the basic workflow, what would you like me to do, make introductions or .. ?
<jcastro> pitti: this is an excellent case for per package uploaders!
<pitti> jcastro: Gerry and I already know each other
<pitti> jcastro: well, I still had to make a lot of packaging corrections
<pitti> I'm afraid they are not that far yet
<pitti> jcastro: so far the workflow was that he mailed me or sub'ed me to a bug for sponsoring
<jcastro> pitti: it appears to be a new person, scott salley
<pitti> okay; so, from my POV the same would work -- just mail me or sub me to a bug for sponsoring or discussion
<jcastro> ok
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu/maverick/system-config-printer/gtkbuilder/+merge/37621
<mvo> mterry: woah, thanks :)
<seb128> mterry, ;-)
<jibel> cyphermox, thank you for taking care of synaptic :-)
<seb128> fredp, hey
<seb128> fredp, how do you build your http://people.gnome.org/~fpeters/299.html?
<cyphermox>  jibel, it's *huge*, but slowly working on it ;)
<seb128> hum
<mvo> mterry: contracts, the merge is commit r100 in apturl trunk :)
<fredp> seb128: there is a twoninetynine command in jhbuild, in the release-team-commands branch.
<fredp> seb128: there is also a more generic goalreport command, used to produce the reports in http://people.gnome.org/~fpeters/reports/
<mterry> mvo, hah, patience is always rewarded
<fredp> seb128: I should get it merged and documented.
<seb128> mterry, ^ cyphermox started on synaptic it seems
<mvo> cyphermox: you work on the gtkbuilder conversion? in what branch :) ? I'm eager to see and help
<mterry> seb128, yeah I took too long on system-config-printer I guess :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> fredp, ok thanks
<seb128> quick session restart and brb
<cyphermox> mvo, I am using lp:synaptic
<cyphermox> mterry, I think we can split the work
<mvo> cyphermox: excellent \o/
<cyphermox> all I have done so far was convert the glade files automatically, there is still a lot to do ;)
<mterry> cyphermox, is it easily divisible?  I suspect we'd step on each other a bit
<mvo> manual inspection is probably still required, in the past it did eat some of the UI
<mvo> there is stuff like RGGladeWindow that should be really easy to convert
<cyphermox> mvo, yeah, there's a good amount of warnings at least w/r/t duplicate IDs
<seb128> re
<seb128> I will start opening some other series of bugs
<seb128> starting by making our gtk software gtk3 compliant
<seb128> softwares
<seb128> mterry, ^ if you are running out of tasks of feel like doing some gtk3 porting feel free
<seb128> ^ or anybody else interested
<mterry> seb128, I'm looking at the twisted gtkbuilder bug now (though kinda low priority, since it's just a Suggests).  I could do gtk3 stuff next.  In particular, I have that appindicator series of patches to update
<seb128> I guess making our current versions build with DISABLE_GTK_DEPRECATED is a start
<mterry> seb128, also getting a version of gtk3 in the archive...  :)
<seb128> the debian guys are working on that
<mterry> nice
<seb128> check with slomo if you want to help there
<mterry> I'm good.  :)
<seb128> they have some packaging in the pkg-gnome svn
<seb128> I plan to get it in early next cycle
<seb128> ie just after UDS
<mterry> cool.  But yeah, easy to pave the way by removing deprecations
<seb128> but meanwhile we can start by making sure ubuntu specific softwares build on gtk 2.22 with deprecations disabled
<seb128> ie update-notified, language-selector, software-properties
<mterry> seb128, is there a nice list on the wiki of stuff the desktop team maintains?  i.e. stuff we should port?
<seb128> I will make a list and tag them and give the url on the channel
<seb128> mterry, the topic versions.html is sort of what we maintain
<seb128> but most of GNOME 2.32 builds with deprecated api turned off
<mterry> seb128, yeah, but as upstreams I meant
<seb128> they have been tracking it actively
<seb128> mterry, I'm not sure
<seb128> there was a wiki page with the code we write
<seb128> mterry, I will open bugs based on the default install, but those are obvious ones to start on
<seb128> update-notifier, language-selector, software-properties
<mterry> seb128, sure
<seb128> usb-creator
<seb128> well I'm not so sure about pygtk softwares
<seb128> I think the upstream plan is that things will use python3 and introspection
<seb128> but introspection is still a moving part and the maverick version is a bit outdated
<seb128> so we better wait a bit for those
<mterry> seb128, I believe the plan is to transition such packages to py-gi
<seb128> right, which is in pygobject now
<seb128> so pygobject and introspection
<seb128> but as said our introspection versions are a bit outdated
<mvo> is py-gi in the archive yet?
<seb128> mvo, it's in pygobject
<seb128> mvo, import gi
<mvo> python -c 'import gi'
<mvo>  <- that gives me a error - is that expected?
<kklimonda> no
<mterry> mvo, I don't get an error
 * mvo checks if he is outdated
<mterry> seb128, do we know gi is broken in maverick or just suspect it?  It might work OK for the more static gtk2
<seb128> mterry, it's not broken
<seb128> it's just that our gobject-introspection is outdated
<mterry> Sorry, broken in the sense of being outdated
<seb128> we have 0.9.3
<seb128> they rolled 0.9.5 10 days ago
<seb128> which breaks abi
<seb128> ie just when our freeze started
<mterry> guh
<seb128> they got like 5 updated tarballs since
<seb128> so we didn't go for the abi break
<seb128> the time was not great for maverick
<didrocks> mterry: you will find some patches to revert commits for new gi in several packages
<seb128> well usually it's just changing the makefile to not use new argument for the gir parser calls
<seb128> mterry, I was thinking we should focus on plain C applications until UDS
<seb128> then we decide at UDS what we do
<seb128> then we can get a ppa with the new introspection stack and new gtk etc and work on those
<didrocks> seb128: I didn't get the easy one it seems, no luck for me :-)
<mterry> seb128, OK.  I'll start by looking at update-notifier, which as I recall is C
<seb128> mterry,  update-notifier, language-selector, software-properties
<seb128> mterry, just pick any of those yes ;-)
<seb128> update-notifier seems fine
<seb128> didrocks, oh right, you got vala ;-)
<didrocks> and I liked it :-)
<mterry> Oh, I thought language-selector and software-properties were python
<mvo> yeah, those are python
<mvo> only update-notifier is C (memory/startup performance)
<seb128> mterry, doh, my mistake, sorry
<seb128> mterry, ok, next one is notify-osd
<seb128> mterry, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/655231
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655231 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "should build without using GTK deprecations (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mterry> seb128, oh thanks, didn't look for a bug
<mterry> oh
<mterry> :)
<seb128> mterry, I just opened one, I'm building a list and will take them ;-)
<seb128> so we can track what needs to be done
<seb128> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=gnome3-gtk3
<seb128> ^
<seb128> I will keep adding bugs on this list for those interested
<seb128>  
<seb128> ok, it's meeting time
<mterry> seb128, your list of deprecations should include -DGSEAL_ENABLE and probably the glib deprecation flag too (G_DISABLE_DEPRECATIONS)
<seb128> didrocks, mterry, chrisccoulson, Riddell, tremolux, cyphermox, mterry, tkamppeter: hello
<didrocks> seb128: hey
<chrisccoulson> ooh, that time already
<tremolux> howdy
<mterry> yo
<chrisccoulson> today just seems to have disappeared!
 * pedro_ waves
<seb128> mterry, oh right, I wanted to check after the meeting, I just filed those in a hurry, thanks ;-)
<Riddell> oh aye, meeting
<tkamppeter> hi
<cyphermox> howdy
<seb128> hello everybody
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-10-05
<seb128> let's start and keep that short, I don't think there is lot to discuss this week
<seb128> kenvandine, partner update?
<seb128> ok, no kenvandine
<seb128> Riddell, hey, kubuntu update?
<Riddell> yo
<Riddell>  * We're ready for release!  No major problems in today's images
<Riddell>  * http://tinyurl.com/33p7vu3 9 tagged bugs, all acceptable for release
<Riddell>  * Qt update for GTK style will be a SRU
<Riddell>  * KDE release 4.5.2 now in Kubuntu updates PPA
<seb128> great work on kubuntu as always ;-)
<seb128> does anybody has questions for Riddell?
<Riddell> it's all down to the great community
<seb128> you rock as well as your community do ;-)
<seb128> great work on driving the RC for everybody btw
<seb128> thanks Riddell
<seb128> didrocks, UNE update?
<didrocks> hey
<didrocks> No unity release this week, but still a lot of love! Some cherry-pick to fix latest issues, mostly translations one.
<didrocks> Now shotwell is blacklisted from appmenu, so you can safely run it under UNE.
<didrocks> I think we are pretty good for the release, no flow of bugs after RC, no showstoppers at least.
<didrocks> Still working heavily on the icon loading taking long on some hw configuration and others bugs set for an SRU.
<seb128> yeah, seems unity is working well enough now
<seb128> one cycle was challenging to get there so congrats to everybody
<seb128> we can sort remaining glitches in a SRU next week
<didrocks> yeah, I'm very confident due to the progress in bug side we had those last few weeks :)
<seb128> is there any questions for didrocks?
<didrocks> dx team rocked it in once cycle :)
<seb128> ok, thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> the next update is for another rocking team ;-)
<seb128> tremolux, hey, software-center update?
<tremolux> seb128: heya  :)
<tremolux> * Buy Something: round of fixes and tweaks in software-center-agent to be deployed by ISD this week
<tremolux> * Misc:  testing continues, keeping a close watch on incoming bug reports, targeted bugfixing
<tremolux> * tagged bugs: http://tinyurl.com/29drbv4
<tremolux> we are in good shape feels like
<seb128> seems so
<seb128> you will not get the download failing issue fixed for maverick it seems?
<seb128> the bug is still set to confirmed
<seb128> is that something many users run into? or a special config case?
<tremolux> the proxy one?
<seb128> "purchased software download fails with and breaks apt proxy"
<tremolux> yes, I don't think it's very common
<tremolux> mvo reports he has a partial fix in the works
<seb128> ok
<tremolux> I'm not sure, may go as an sru
<seb128> ok, s-c feels solid there and it seems those bug didn't get duplicates
<tremolux> the other three are good, two fix committed and the third looks fixed in policykit by james_w
<seb128> no reason to worry there
<seb128> I've seen that, great work ;-)
<tremolux> indeed!
<seb128> kudos to james_w for tracking that bug as well
<seb128> ok
<seb128> is there any question for tremolux?
<james_w> it's not uploaded anywhere yet
<seb128> james_w, I guess it will be SRU material now
<james_w> I would appreciate review from people more familiar with gtk/glib
<james_w> yeah
<tremolux> james_w: yes, mvo mentioned it will come later
<seb128> but still nice to know you figured what is wrong and got a fix for it
<tremolux> james_w: and thanks a lot!
<seb128> james_w, where is the fix to review?
<james_w> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=30515
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 30515 in daemon "Race means that client can get no response from agent" [Normal,New]
<seb128> bratsche, tedg, pitti: ^
<seb128> do you think one of you could review the patches from james_w there?
<seb128> thanks tremolux
<seb128> thanks james_w
<seb128> kenvandine, still not there?
<tremolux> thx seb128
 * bratsche reads
<seb128> bratsche, what james_w said just before basically
<seb128> bratsche, no hurry for reviews it will not go in this week anyway
<seb128> ok, let's get moving
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<pedro_> hello!
<pedro_> ok just wanted to bring some bugs to your attention
<seb128> pedro_, so tell us, how is maverick from a qa eye ;-)
<pedro_> it's looking great so far ;-)
<pedro_> just some minor bugs at this time
<pedro_> the ISO testing went fine as well
<devildante> it's wonderful even not from a qa eye :p
<devildante> and hi all :)
<seb128> hey devildante
<pedro_> and this week we're concentrating on that so if you have some time keep an eye on that during Thursday/Friday
<devildante> hi seb128 :)
<tremolux> devildante!  heya
<devildante> hey tremolux :)
<pedro_> ok the bugs:
<pedro_> bug 621927
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621927 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) (and 8 other projects) "Embedded Terminal Emulator isn't giving a TERM variable (affects: 61) (dups: 14) (heat: 344)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621927
<pedro_> that is causing a lot of noise lately, would be nice if someone could have a look so we can SRU it later
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^
<devildante> mvo: ping
<seb128> you did the recent vte updates right?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can take a look
<seb128> devildante, we are in a meeting, can you query mvo or ping it somewhere else?
<devildante> okay :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, or maybe ask cyphermox if he has time for it
<pedro_> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=630861#c14 <- according to that comment that's the commit that caused the issue
<ubot2> Gnome bug 630861 in VteTerminal "Embedded Terminal Emulator isn't giving a TERM variable" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> cyphermox, ^ do you think you would have time to investigate that one?
<cyphermox> seb128, chrisccoulson, yup
<pedro_> probably chpe can provide advice on that as well
 * cyphermox is looking at it now
<seb128> cyphermox, ok, please assign the bug to yourself then
<pedro_> thanks cyphermox ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, unping for you then ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<pedro_> ok the other bug is the one we had a few ago and looks like isn't fixed
<pedro_> bug 630884
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630884 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke() (affects: 138) (dups: 53) (heat: 653)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630884
<seb128> did cosimoc commited to 2-32?
<pedro_> we're still getting duplicates, i've reopened the upstream bug and commented on it already
<seb128> he said he would do after the hardfreeze
<seb128> which means after 2.32?
<njin> pedro_: server ?
<pedro_> seb128, didrocks committed it to our package
<pedro_> i've checked it
<pedro_> the fix is already in the package we're shipping but it doesn't fix the crash
<seb128> pedro_, hum
<pedro_> so we need someone to have a look to it again, probably didrocks since he made the latest change there?
<didrocks> oh yeah, the "various crashers", easy to confirm it was fixed :)
<pedro_> heh
<seb128> pedro_, where do you see that in our package?
<didrocks> pedro_: I couldn't reproduce it, but I can still try to have a look
<pedro_> but the nautilus_path_bar_size_allocate is still causing the issue
<pedro_> seb128, http://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/commit/?id=cfada2b36dd274b2d2835753fc87c69affbbba58
<seb128> hum right it's in the current version
<seb128> ok
<seb128> let's check with cosimoc later on then
<pedro_> that's the commit and i've looked at the package to confirm the lines were there and they are
<pedro_> ok thanks seb128
<pedro_> ok the other is one that it might cause some issues for portable devices on rhythmbox
<pedro_> bug 654105
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654105 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Transferring songs from iPod to local drive does not copy extension (ie, .mp3), confusing some portable devices (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654105
<seb128> which is fixed upstream I see
<seb128> we will sru it after maverick
<pedro_> is already fixed upstream so it's just a matter to SRU it
<pedro_> awesome
<seb128> it's late now for an upload and it seems not a blocker for the iso
<pedro_> yeah just raising it for SRU
<pedro_> and the last one, the evil bug 551809
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 551809 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 439) (dups: 133) (heat: 1933)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551809
<seb128> right, still no real lead on this one
<pedro_> is there any updates on it ? i haven't seen any progress so far
<pedro_> :-(
<seb128> tedg, ^ did you have a chance to try to figure if that's an indicator issue?
<seb128> pedro_, can you try to figure by reading the duplicates or asking submitters if that's only in fallback cases
<seb128> ie for users who don't use the indicator applet
<seb128> like xfce users or people who don't like indicators and removed the applet
<pedro_> seb128, ok will do that
<seb128> thanks
<pedro_> seb128, that's all from here unless there's a question/comment
<seb128> I will try to get tedg to review it to see if he has a clue what could be wrong
<pedro_> awesome
<seb128> pedro_, not from me, thanks pedro_ for the bugslist
<seb128> useful as usual ;-)
<pedro_> my pleasure
<seb128> ok, let's move on
<seb128> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/workitems/maverick/canonical-desktop-team.html
<seb128> well we are over work items time
<seb128> still a few to clean there
<seb128> mpt, you still have yours listed, can you get it postpone or closed? ;-)
<seb128> mterry, you have a mir still listed, I guess that should be deferred to next cycle?
<mterry> seb128, let me check
<seb128> other items are for the eastern edition
<mterry> seb128, yes it should be
<mpt> seb128, done
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<seb128> mterry, can you update the spec then? just close or postpone it as appropriate there
<seb128> thanks
<tedg> seb128, I've looked into it, it's really unclear.  I believe it's a GTK issue, and they of course believe it's an appindicator issue :)  But, no one seems to know exactly where it's happening.
<seb128> otherwise great work everybody, maverick rocks
<seb128> there is another round of iso testing still coming starting tomorrow so please help with that
<seb128> you can probably also start thinking about UDS and next cycle
<seb128> I need to catch up with rick about blueprints registration and UDS but we will keep you updated
<seb128> I think we will probably discuss that in next week's meeting
<seb128> that's it from me
<seb128> questions, comments, anything to add?
<chrisccoulson> ooh, there is a new version of NSS and firefox in the ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA
<chrisccoulson> please test :)
<kenvandine> whoops... sorry i took off for lunch right before the meeting, completely forgot!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you have the url handy?
<seb128> kenvandine, hey ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, no problem, did you have any status update?
<seb128> you can still do it
<kenvandine> nope :)
<kenvandine> actually nobody got back to me with links to planning documents...
<seb128> ok, so you didn't miss anything :p
 * kenvandine makes a note to go nag :)
<chrisccoulson> there we go: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<seb128> didrocks, mterry, chrisccoulson, Riddell, tremolux, cyphermox, mterry, tkamppeter: ^
<kenvandine> seb128, sorry, i saw a window while waiting for indicator-sound and ran :)
<seb128> if you want to test the security updates
<seb128> kenvandine, that's ok don't worry ;-)
<seb128> tedg, wb, hum ok for the bug, still a common crasher happening only for things using the appindicators it seems...
<seb128> I guess it requires debugging by somebody having the issue
<didrocks> I will test it
<seb128> ok, I think that's a wrap up then
<seb128> thanks everybody!
<kenvandine> wow... short meeting! (for me, hehe)
<pedro_> thanks!
<mterry> seb128, I don't have permissions to postpone https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-maverick-clusterstack
<seb128> kenvandine, don't make a not to do that every week you will not get away with it next time :p
<mterry> seb128, and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/update-notifier/deprecations/+merge/37635
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> :)
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, didn't have issues with FF 3.6.11-build2 on hardy after all?
<fta> tedg, kenvandine: by any chance, do you know if there's a way to make evolution go offline/online from the outside? (from a shell command, or dbus)
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, we had to drop a patch
<seb128> mterry, ok, seems it's rather a workitem tracking corner case bug, ie the bug task is set to incomplete but still counted
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if that was the only issue. i assume so though
<seb128> mterry, don't bother with it then
<kenvandine> fta, i would think via dbus somehow, but never looked
<seb128> mvo, <mterry> seb128, and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/update-notifier/deprecations/+merge/37635
<tedg> fta, I don't know of one off hand, but there's a bunch of things you can do from the command line -- evolution --force-shutdown is the most useful :)
<desrt> tedg: any use of that command indicates that you're doing it wrong
<desrt> tedg: alternatively, it could be that evolution has a bug.  but i doubt it.  you're doing it wrong.
<kenvandine> fta, i guess not
<kenvandine> looking in d-feet it doesn't provide much
<tedg> desrt, Heh.  But, to be honestly, the new evolution is radically better than older incarnations.
<tedg> Though, apparently I have too many vfolders for it to be happy all the time.
<kenvandine> it is usually happy for me
<kenvandine> :)
<seb128> brb
 * desrt will be a die-hard evolution lover/hater
<fta> kenvandine, tedg: i once had a look at the api usable by plugins (wanted to improve the indicator) but didn't find much in there for me needs. now i need to inform evo it's offline
<kenvandine> fta, i am sure that api changed a ton since lucid
<fta> kenvandine, the evo api?
<seb128> re
<seb128> mterry, oh, --enable-deprecations, is that standard?
<didrocks> seb128: re, did the e-d-s update fixes the recurrent crashes you had?
<mterry> seb128, no, just something I do in my projects.   Makes it easier to test
<seb128> didrocks, not sure, it seemed better before I applied the update and I didn't get any for a few days
<seb128> so I'm not sure if that was due to server issues they fixed or if the update helped
<didrocks> seb128: ok… weird then
<mterry> seb128, (since you don't want them on by default, and typing them in when testing is too much work)
<didrocks> yeah, apparently it could fail a lot if the server wasn't working well
<seb128> didrocks, in any case it works fine now
<didrocks> well, good to know, I worried a little about it :)
<seb128> mterry, yeah, I've just those noted and do an export CFLAGS=...
<didrocks> let's hope that the patch I backported was for that too
<kenvandine> fta, evo has changed a lot... all dbus friendly now, etc
<didrocks> patches* even
<fta> kenvandine, documented somewhere?
<kenvandine> not sure
<kenvandine> i haven't looked much at the new evo, besides enjoying the smaller memory footprint and lack of crashes
<kenvandine> s/lack/less frequent/
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - want me to look at this g-s-d crash again?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, if you can that would be appreciated yes
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, cyphermox and pedro_, i normally post announcements to identi.ca when there are RC builds of firefox available for testing, but not many people follow me. feel free to pass the message on for me ;)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, just checked ... i subscribe to you :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, yeah, that's why i pinged you ;)
<chrisccoulson> you have a lot more followers than me....
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, although, i am not a great browser tester... never install extensions and i generally hate all web browsers
<kenvandine> i can re-dent it :)
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, yeah, that's the terminology i was looking for ;)
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i'm not cool enough!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<ari-tczew> didrocks: could you sponsor proposed cairo-dock ?
<didrocks> ari-tczew: which one, do you have a bug report?
<ari-tczew> didrocks: bug 653702
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653702 in cairo-dock-plug-ins (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Please update cairo-dock to the final 2.2.0~4 version (bugs fixed) (affects: 1) (heat: 1731)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653702
<didrocks> ari-tczew: ok, I'll have a look tomorrow then. thanks
<didrocks> ari-tczew: FYI: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo-dock/+bug/653702/comments/2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653702 in cairo-dock-plug-ins (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Please update cairo-dock to the final 2.2.0~4 version (bugs fixed) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kenvandine> didrocks, i can't upload the indicator-sound SRU to lucid, can you please sponsor lp:~ken-vandine/ubuntu/lucid/indicator-sound/lucid
<didrocks> kenvandine: will do that as first thing tomorrow, seems that everything is ok with the associated bug, nice :)
<kenvandine> should be :)
<kenvandine> and i tested it, built in pbuilder, etc
<didrocks> ok, just building it, 5 minutes, and I'll upload it then
<didrocks> if the paperwork is already done, should be quick :)
<mterry> njpatel, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/notify-osd/deprecations/+merge/37645  (not sure if you get merge request notifications)
<vish> didrocks: offtopic doubt!  how do you type "…" in firefox/chrome?  does you keyboard have that key or … ?
 * vish just noticed didrocks' comment on the print screen bug :D , … 
<didrocks> vish: with the French fr oss layout, it's Alt gr + Shift + ,
<didrocks> (so alt gr + ?)
<vish> didrocks: oh! cool thanks.. :)
<njpatel> mterry, ah, nice, will pass onto dbarth/macslow
<didrocks> vish: hope you can find an equivalent :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: updating from 0.2.3-0ubuntu1 to 0.2.5-0ubuntu1?
<kenvandine> yeah
<vish> didrocks: i copied yours and use it in xchat auto-replace ;)   … :D
<kenvandine> 0.2.4 FTBFS
<kenvandine> so ronoc rolled a new release
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok :)
<didrocks> vish: hehe, good ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: uploaded, you can subscribe the sru team
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> will do
<didrocks> (just ensure it's fixed in maverick if relevant or change the status)
<kenvandine> yeah, i'll confirm
 * didrocks waves good evening
<vish> kenvandine: Bug #653259 is application-side error and cjwatson just explained it on -devel :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653259 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Choosing India as location sets locale as en_IN and not en_IN.utf8 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/653259
<mvo> seb128: so … gsettings - does that support madatory values (like gconf) and if so, what is the api for this?
<mvo> hey glatzor, thanks for your mail
<mvo> glatzor: trunk/ needs a workaround for the cache archive locking or python-apt a workaround for its over eagerness
<seb128> mvo, I've been told it does but I didn't check myself so I don't know, check with upstream which is on this channel I would say ;-)
<mvo> devildante: maybe with porting to gsettings we can get the software-properites stuff to work the way we want it
<mvo> seb128: heh :)
<devildante> mvo: yes, good idea, but wrong window :p
<chrisccoulson_> urgh, my laptop won't boot
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson_, must be that firefox update :-D
 * kenvandine ducks
<chrisccoulson_> heh
<chrisccoulson_> it just drops to initramfs
<chrisccoulson_> mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxx on /root failed: Invalid argument
<chrisccoulson_> nice
<chrisccoulson_> i can't even mount it manually from the initramfs
<chrisccoulson_> i had to kill it because it locked up when i undocked, i suspect my hard drive didn't like it too much
<chrisccoulson_> lol
<chrisccoulson_> i'm wondering why i can't get my laptop to boot from my USB stick....
<chrisccoulson_> ...it might help if i wasn't plugging my 4G dongle in
<chrisccoulson_> 3G
<chrisccoulson_> d'oh
<chrisccoulson_> i should go to sleep
<kenvandine> haha
<chrisccoulson_> there, it's booting from USB stick now
<chrisccoulson_> (and not 3G dongle)
<chrisccoulson_> :)
<chrisccoulson_> i think a format and reinstall is going to be happening tonight
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: maybe change fstab/grub to /dev/XXX
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - tried it (manually from the initramfs)
<chrisccoulson_> it won't let me mount the filesystem at all :(
<chrisccoulson_> i just keep getting the same invalid argument error
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: repair?
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, i get a more descriptive error from the USB stick
<chrisccoulson_> it's really really broken
<chrisccoulson> fixed!
<bcurtiswx_> and how?
<chrisccoulson> fsck ;)
<chrisccoulson> lots and lots of errors
 * micahg wins :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<jcastro> kenvandine: 15 minutes for gwibber refresh? A little high don't you think?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-06
<meebey> .oO( Smuxi uses 2 minutes interval )
<TheMuso> /c/c
<kenvandine> high... i think low :)
<kenvandine> considering facebook and twitter rate limiting stuff
<RAOF> Which is per app-key, right?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> well, facebook is
<kenvandine> twitter sucks less :)
<RAOF> Apart from the oauth fun? :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> but at least twitter throttles the user that is abusing it... not everyone... SUCK
<hallyn> upgraded my maverick laptop this afternoon, now gdm says it can't load nvidia module.  known problem?
<hallyn> (probably should ask on #ubuntu-kernel, but figured i have to start somewhere)
<hallyn> (tried to submit a bug, but elinks brings me to a page sayingn launchpad is broken)
<RAOF> hallyn: That problem is not known to me, but you'll need to provide some hardware details before I can say something useful about your problem.
<hallyn> RAOF: nvidia GT218 (GeForce 310M) rev a2
<RAOF> Ok, so it's not that we don't have an nvidia driver for your card that supports Xserver 1.9, then.
<RAOF> Loggities?  /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/dkms.log are nice :)
<hallyn> RAOF: yeah, i submitted a bug that should have those, but actually i suspect it used the wrong logs
<cyphermox> kenvandine, could you review / sponsor an update to vte?
<RAOF> Feel like pointing me at that bug? :)
<hallyn> that is, i'm booted into the previous kernel right now, so gdm/:0.log.0 probably is from THIS kernel's failure
<hallyn> RAOF: i'd love to, still waiting for the email confirming it
<RAOF> Yeah.
<hallyn> i'll try to attach the correct logs, but am having to use elinks for this...
<RAOF> But /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old is probably the right thing, and /var/log/dkms.log should still apply.
<hallyn> i have no /var/log/dkm*
<hallyn> RAOF: pastebin.com/c8fhjSaZ
<hallyn> that's Xorg.0.log.old
 * hallyn kisses pastebinit
<hallyn> RAOF: bug is 655446
<RAOF> bug #655446
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655446 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg won't start (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655446
<RAOF> Does it work if you boot into the 2.6.35-22-generic kernel?
<RAOF> Because you *do* have an nvidia kernel module for 2.6.35-22-generic, but not for 2.6.35-20-generic
<hallyn> RAOF: no, that's the one that gives me a useless blank screen so i can't even drop to terminal
<hallyn> RAOF: at least 2.6.35-20-generic gives me a console :)
<RAOF> So, next question: is your chip actually supported by the nvidia drivers we have…
<hallyn> RAOF: it used to work until i upgraded today
<hallyn> RAOF: it did not work under lucid (had to use vesa)
<RAOF> When did you last update?
<RAOF> Rather: my guess is that the 260 driver update, uploaded on the 4th, probably is your problem.
<hallyn> looks like oct 2
<hallyn> yup
<hallyn> that would fit
<RAOF> Care to download the previous nvidia-current package from Launchpad and give it a whirl?
<hallyn> sure - where/how do i get it?
<RAOF> Not that we're likely to be able to *do* much about this, but it'd be good to know what the problem is.
<hallyn> (or should i pin the package somehow?)
<RAOF> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers - there are links to where you can find all the previous versions.
<RAOF> Like so:
<RAOF> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers - has a list of all the previous versions in Maverick.  Following one to the last 256.53 package…
<RAOF> Takes you here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/256.53-0ubuntu3 where there's a link to the amd64 and i386 builds.
<RAOF> Going to the amd64 build page here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/256.53-0ubuntu3/+build/1973339 there are all the binary .debs produced, which you can download and install.
<hallyn> that's the prevoius version?
<RAOF> (Basically you should only need to care about the nvidia-current deb)
<RAOF> Yup.  That's the 256.53 driver version.
<hallyn> RAOF: just curious, how did an upgrade of nvidia drivers fit into feature freeze?  serious bugfixes in there?
 * hallyn rebooting
<RAOF> Probably.
<RAOF> It certainly claims to fix quite a major performance regression in text rendering.
<hallyn> RAOF: downgrade worked, i'm back in X
<RAOF> Now, finally, upgrade again and see if it's still broken?  It might be nice to ssh in and grab dmesg when it's frozen if you can.
<RAOF> Ok.  Looks like that *is* a known issue; just not known by me :)
<RAOF> In fact, it seems like you may be the lucky owner of a VPCF11 laptop, which seems to be the only one having problems!
<Sarvatt> whoa, weird timing
<RAOF> hallyn: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=155218
<Sarvatt> There's a bug filed on panel detection problems on some VAIO laptops, so hopefully that's the same issue and it'll be fixed in a future release. For future reference, the bug number is #681330.
 * Sarvatt wonders where bug #681330 is
<ubot2> Sarvatt: Error: Bug #681330 not found.
<RAOF> Although that's not *quite* the same as your error.
<Sarvatt> that vaio F series is hell, remind me not to buy one! touchpads aren't working on VPC F13's because of the screwed up pnp names in the bios too
<Sarvatt> hallyn: 256.xx works without a CustomEDID section on yours?
<Sarvatt> hallyn: is yours a quad core?
<Sarvatt> the dual cores are optimus
<Sarvatt> just thinking the only way yours would have worked without a CustomEDID is if it was a quad since mobile quad's dont have optimus
<hallyn> quad-core graphics chip?  how do i find out?
<Sarvatt> quad core CPU
<Sarvatt> is it an i7 xxxqm?
<hallyn> well, 8 cores with hyperthreading
<hallyn> yup
<Sarvatt> yep, makes sense then
<Sarvatt> that model specifically is broken on 260.xx right now, and just extra broken on the dual cores :(
<hallyn> (really is hould stick with vesa driver...  all i need for wmii)
<hallyn> RAOF: re-upgrade in progress
<RAOF> That sounds like it may want to be release-noted
<hallyn> Sarvatt: btw, i know i spent a lot of time in lucid trying to get CustomEDID stuff working, but not sure i needed it in maverick (and it never worked in lucid)
<hallyn> and i can't recall where it got set
<TheMuso> RAOF: Ah I was wondering why GUI performance especially in gnome-terminal was sluggish recently. Did a fresh install the other day, so am on nouveau atm, but must try the nvidia drivers again...
<Sarvatt> you shouldn't need it, it's just for people with dual core variants because they have both intel and nvidia GPU's
<hallyn> ah
<RAOF> TheMuso: Yeah.
<RAOF> Hm.  We're not testing final ISOs at this point, it seems?
<Sarvatt> friday isn't it?
<TheMuso> But things are going to be going into lockdown very very soon.
<TheMuso> They have to get archive stuff done, which takes a while afaik, as well as mirrors.
<hallyn> RAOF: after upgrade, it again failed, and i can't ssh into it (times out - and i dn't use network-manager...)
<RAOF> Yay!
<RAOF> Anyway, looks like you've found your solution.
<hallyn> back after re-downgrade and 2 more reboots...
<hallyn> sigh
<hallyn> RAOF: thanks!
<cyphermox> RAOF, hi
<RAOF> cyphermox: Ho!
<cyphermox> I can't find the wiki page for the remote X stuff with wifi on the command line, do you remember what it is ?
<cyphermox> (I wanted to update it with nmcli info)
<RAOF> Oh, thanks!
<RAOF> Ok.  So, I should also link that page more prominantly, so that people can actually find it!
<cyphermox> hehe
<RAOF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging/WirelessWithoutX
<cyphermox> ah! awesome
<cyphermox> I was so close too >.<
<TheMuso> Poor conman users.
 * RAOF hasn't seen the rationale for using that over writing a network-manager indicator :/
<Sarvatt> hallyn: does nouveau work?
<hallyn> Sarvatt: it didn't.  haven't' tried since lucid
<RAOF> Sarvatt: That's fermi-class hardware, right?
<Sarvatt> nope
<RAOF> Oh, well, then it might :)
<RAOF> You may even have reasonable 3D performance!
<Sarvatt> it should work in maverick
<TheMuso> RAOF: I remember hearing one somewhere, but can't remember details/where I heard it.
<hallyn> hm, wirelesswithout x doesn't mention /etc/network/interfaces or wicd?
<hallyn> i take it that's by design?
<RAOF> You're welcome to add those in; I just added the common cases.
<hallyn> ok, wasn't sure if you wanted to stick to 'recommended' methods
<RAOF> No, you're welcome to add extra versions, as long as NM is at the top.
<RAOF> (Because it covers almost everybody, and is really easy)
<cyphermox> TheMuso, in fact, I added the little connman stuff I could from memory since I can't test it on this system
<cyphermox> hallyn, I think it might be better to just link to other pages that already cover such stuff at some point
<hallyn> RAOF: cool, i actually didn't know network manager had cli now.
<RAOF> hallyn: That was cyphermox, actually.
<cyphermox> hallyn, new in maverick ;)
<hallyn> cyphermox: yeah, true
<hallyn> (about the linking)
<cyphermox> I wish you could create connections from there too, but I guess it's going to come to it
<cyphermox> for natty I'll try to write some code so that's possible... aside from looking at having indicator-network do useful stuff with both NM and connman as backends
<hallyn> ppl keep mentioning connman, haven't looked at it yet
<cyphermox> hallyn, it's pretty nice on UNE. still kind of bare bones for the UI, but there's lots of work being done both there and in features upstream
 * cyphermox -> S3
<pitti> Good morning
<kenvandine> good morning pitti
<pitti> hey kenvandine, how are you? you're up late
<pitti> that's a bad sign :)
<kenvandine> getting sleepy :)
<kenvandine> trying to make facebook happy
<kenvandine> i think i might have figured out what is killing gwibber's allocation
 * kenvandine is getting really sick of facebook mysteries
<didrocks> good morning
<Cimi> hi didier
<didrocks> hey andrea, how are you?
<Cimi> tired :D
<Cimi> and it's 9 o clock
<Cimi> not good :D
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> hello!
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> hey didrocks
<seb128> hey pitti
<didrocks> hey pitti, lut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks! ready for a testing day :)
<didrocks> and you?
<Cimi> hi seb
<seb128> hey Cimi
<seb128> didrocks, I'm fine thanks
<didrocks> some people are reporting that evolution-indicator is broken on amd64, I unfortunatly don't have 64 bits machines to confirm :/
<didrocks> bug #651933
<seb128> how broken?
<ubot2> didrocks: Bug 651933 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/651933 is private
<seb128> I don't have amd64 installs either
<seb128> I only use i386 there
<seb128> but we probably have amd64 users on the channel
<didrocks> seb128: like, no green icon when receving an email
<seb128> is that limited to evolution?
<seb128> ie do they get green icons for empathy messages for example?
<didrocks> I'll ask on the bug report, it's not clear from the comments
<mvo> I have a 64bit instlal, but don't use evo
<mvo> can I still help?
<didrocks> mvo: do you use empathy? :)
<mvo> *cough
<mvo> *
<seb128> be careful as well with the evolution issue, I think it counts only emails in the inbox
<seb128> mvo, do you use pidgin with the message indicator?
<seb128> mvo, do you ever seen the envelop icon going green? ;-)
<didrocks> yeah, only emails on the inbox. Not sure how to interpret "a new mail in inbox" from the reporter (is it his real inbox? :))
<seb128> you can ask from a sceenshot and if there is a non 0 count in the indicator
<mvo> I don't know, I don't look much at this menu
<mvo> but I have started empathy now
<seb128> mvo, you are not online?
<seb128> or maybe I don't have you in my list
<seb128> didrocks, well to be honest I never saw the indicator turn green for emails there
<seb128> but I move most of my emails in subfolders on the server
<seb128> on imap
<didrocks> seb128: I got it when it's in my inbox
<didrocks> (on imap)
<seb128> when it arrives and evolution is not focussed only right?
<seb128> or does it count unread email?
<didrocks> right
<seb128> like if you mark an email unread now does the indicator turn green?
<didrocks> no, incoming emails only, when evolution isn't focussed
<didrocks> when you click on evolution, whatever you do, it's reset to 0
<seb128> ok, I don't think I ever do that, I go and click send&receive every now and then
<didrocks> (which isn't a great experience IMHO)
<seb128> mvo, did you connect to jabber?
<mvo> seb128: it imported my data twice
<mvo> seb128: now I'm connecting, sorry, that confused me a bit
<mvo> my indicator is doing somehting
<seb128> it's turning green?
<seb128> do you have a seb128 line in it?
<nisshh> mvo, it's indicating something?
<mvo> seb128: yes
<seb128> mvo, ok great, so it's not broken for everybody on amd64
<seb128> mvo, thanks for testing
<didrocks> thanks mvo :)
<didrocks> so, it's either the users not knowing the limitation of evolution-indicator or there is a real bug on amd64
<seb128> didrocks, I would say the user doesn't know how it work or desactivated the option in the evolution preferences
<seb128> or uninstalled evolution-indicator
<chrisccoulson> yay, another stick of RAM arrived at my house this morning \o/
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you will be able to start a RAM selling business rsn
<seb128> if you keep this way ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<didrocks> well, they are giving the version in the bug report, so, I won't assume they remove it (and 2 people are confirming it on amd64)
<didrocks> we'll see, I'll add a comment once launchpad is up again
<seb128> didrocks, launchpad is back
<didrocks> yeah, commenting :)
<seb128> did you have to register again as well?
<didrocks> yes
<didrocks> hum, I can't branch…
<didrocks> it's ok now
<chrisccoulson> yay, it works \o/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how much ram do you have now?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - 4GB
<seb128> what did you do with the sticks you couldn't use?
<chrisccoulson> i've just got the extra sticks sitting on my desk now
<chrisccoulson> will put them on ebay later ;)
<nicolask> hi, anybody having problems of nautilus not working(not responding) after upgrade to rc Ubuntu 10.10?
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> bug #655231
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655231 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "should build without using GTK deprecations (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655231
<seb128> in case you didn't notice ;-)
<mvo> seb128: that is merged already, no?
<seb128> mvo, oh right, you just didn't update the bug status, doing that now
<seb128> mvo, sorry for the noise
<mvo> no problem
<mvo> bug #655132 looks like something for you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655132 in brasero (Ubuntu) "package libbrasero-media1 2.32.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/brasero/plugins/libbrasero-audio2cue.so', which is also in package brasero 0:2.30.2-0ubuntu1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655132
<seb128> urg
<seb128> didrocks, ^ do you think you could check on this one?
<didrocks> seb128: sure
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> seb128: ok, just had a look at brasero. Do you think it should be a 0 day SRU (as it's just for updates and people rely more on archives that CD I guess) or should we get it in final?
<seb128> didrocks, you can try to upload now
<seb128> seems they are not rolling isos yet
<didrocks> seb128: ok, doing then
<didrocks> thanks
<seb128> didrocks, thank you!
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks\
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey chrisccoulson
<rickspencer3> how is everybody?
<rickspencer3> what's the work on the street?
<didrocks> … working :) anything special, maverick looks very good. Preparing the first salve of SRU (and new Quickly released btw :))
<cyphermox> hi
<cyphermox> I have a branch ready for bug 621927, but launchpad isn't cooperating ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621927 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) (and 8 other projects) "Embedded Terminal Emulator isn't giving a TERM variable (affects: 68) (dups: 16) (heat: 364)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621927
<cyphermox> ah, chrisccoulson, I wanted to ask you about your opinion on this ^ essentially I'm setting TERM if it's unset as the terminals get initialize, so that should fix starting lxterminal, etc. from the menus. couldn't see an adverse effect on synaptic either
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, i'm not sure, i'd need to try and figure out how this is meant to work first
<mvo> cyphermox: synpatic will set a TERM itself, so that should be fine
<mvo> cyphermox: how is the synaptic port going btw?
<chrisccoulson> i wish my keyboard would notify me when it's batteries are low
<chrisccoulson> having the keyboard die suddenly can be quite surprising!
<cyphermox> mvo, half-way done maybe
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, I've seen in one place qense mentioning apps using libvte should set TERM, but libvte is already messing around with TERM a lot. perhaps it really should be not touching it at all, or touching it, either way setting the emulation should translate in setting TERM as well to let cli apps know what emulation is used
<mvo> cyphermox: don't hesitate to push a half-done branch
<cyphermox> I will shortly, most likely
<cyphermox> plan today is head to the office in a couple of minutes to work on this and look at a NM/resolv.conf bug someone is having
<cyphermox> lp is still scanning the branch :/
<mterry> seb128, another good gtk3 migration flag: -DGTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES
<seb128> mterry, oh right ;-)
<seb128> I've opened a bunch of extra bugs today
<mterry> seb128, I saw, I'm going through
<seb128> is there somebody with upload rights to universe who want to work on bug #654392?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654392 in tracker (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "package deskbar-applet 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite directory '/usr/lib/deskbar-applet/deskbar-applet' in package libdeskbar-tracker 0.6.95-1ubuntu6 with nondirectory (affects: 8) (dups: 7) (heat: 66)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654392
<hallyn> is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia/Nouveau still the right way in maverick to try out nouveau if i'm currently using nvidia drivers?
<seb128> hallyn, hey, try asking on #ubuntu-x
<hallyn> doh
<hallyn> thanks
<seb128> np ;-)
<bilalakhtar> seb128: yes I can work on that
<seb128> bilalakhtar, thanks
<seb128> bilalakhtar, could you assign the bug to yourself to make sure nobody else start working on it?
<seb128> mvo, ^
<bilalakhtar> seb128: okay, well, does this thing affect both packages?"
<seb128> bilalakhtar, cf #ubuntu-devel
<bilalakhtar> seb128: seen
<mvo> seb128, bilalakhtar: given that libdeskbar-tracker is not build anymore it seems like the simpletst solution is to just add a conflict to ensure the package gets removed on upgrade
<bilalakhtar> Thanks mvo , will do just that
<chrisccoulson> bilalakhtar, it shouldn't require any tracker changes
<bilalakhtar> chrisccoulson: yes, just realised that, un-assigning myself and invalid-ing it
<seb128> kenvandine, hey
<bilalakhtar> seb128: This is a desktop package. I guess I will need to get the change in the bzr branch as well, right?
<seb128> bilalakhtar, no, just drop the vcs in control if there is one
<seb128> it's there from the time deskbar-applet was in the default installation
<seb128> it doesn't make sense now that's it's in universe
<bilalakhtar> seb128: ah, yeah, I will
<seb128> bilalakhtar, thanks
<bilalakhtar> seb128: you're welcome
<seb128> mterry, is libdbusmenu one of those libraries that will need to be built with gtk2 and gtk3? I guess so?
<seb128> mterry, do you want to work on that while you are on it?
<mterry> seb128, yup, am doing so now  :)  adding --with-gtk=2 or 3
<seb128> great
<seb128> rickspencer3, wb
<seb128> rickspencer3, sorry I was at lunch when you replied before, no concerning issues with maverick it seems
<bilalakhtar> mvo, seb128: Uploaded, now waiting for an AA to approve it
<seb128> bilalakhtar, thanks
<bilalakhtar> seb128: you're welcome, after all, my aim is to be an ubuntu-desktop'er!
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> tired... and you? :)
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, you do filter out bugs you are directly subscribed to right?
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> kenvandine, I've subscribed you and ted to some indicator-me bugs
 * kenvandine looks
<seb128> would be nice if you could comment on those when you have some time
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> will do
<kenvandine> seb128, bug 634957 , we had left that against indicator-applet because tedg wants a more generic way to fix it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634957 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Messaging menu not grabbing gwibber tray icon quickly enough (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634957
<kenvandine> ted wants to investigate fixing it somewhere in the indicator stack
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, feel free to reopen adding a comment then
<kenvandine> i am
<seb128> it was not clear from it
<seb128> well the applet seems wrong
<kenvandine> yeah... well he should have commented on the bug :)
<kenvandine> yeah, probably libindicate
<seb128> can you reassign as well?
<seb128> I'm trying to clean the applet list to not be a collection of bugs for other part of the stack
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> i know their bugs are a mess
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, we're making firefox crash somehow :/
<chrisccoulson> http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/3b7f5056-23ad-48a1-9c27-655422101006
<chrisccoulson> all from ubuntu users
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well at least it shows the crash submitting works ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, unfortunately the stack traces aren't useful due to another bug on the mozilla side
<chrisccoulson> but, i can recreate the crash anyway
<chrisccoulson> it seems all the reporters are running maverick
<seb128> you can recreate it? how?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, where do you see the stacktrace or duplicates?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - just visiting code.google.com/webfonts ;)
<seb128> I don't think I want to crash my browser :p
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - if you click the "Comments" tab, it shows a list of people who left comments, with a link to their reports
<seb128> where does it crash? in which function I mean
<chrisccoulson> not sure yet, i'm just about to run it through GDB
<seb128> ok, they all have it crashing on the same website
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i got 2 crashes on our stackexchange site too
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, you mean that you got the browser to crash as well?
<chrisccoulson> did you submit those crash reports?
<kenvandine> yeah, and yes
<chrisccoulson> could i have the crash ID?
<kenvandine> i think it was last weekend
<chrisccoulson> about:crashes
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> doh!
<kenvandine> No crash reports have been submitted.
<chrisccoulson> lol
<kenvandine> i chose to submit them...
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that's strange
<kenvandine> but then my browser just restarted...
<chrisccoulson> you haven't cleaned anything in your profile have you?
<kenvandine> i had thought it was fishy that it doesn't ask me anything
<kenvandine> oh... actually it might have crashed in a VM
 * kenvandine can't remember anymore
<chrisccoulson> ah :)
<kenvandine> and i trash my VMs every monday :/
<kenvandine> i think it was on voting on answers
<kenvandine> happened twice in the same day, i think saturday
<cyphermox> so it looks like LP isn't ready to scan my branch yet... could someone review/merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/vte/lp621927 to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/vte/ubuntu ? This is to fix bug 621927
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621927 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) (and 8 other projects) "Embedded Terminal Emulator isn't giving a TERM variable (affects: 68) (dups: 16) (heat: 364)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621927
<mdeslaur> pitti: ha! just noticed your GPG key contains your picture! :)
<seb128> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> hey seb128
<seb128> chrisccoulson, mvo: ^ could you review the fix cyphermox worked on?
<seb128> you know the code a bit
<cyphermox> I'd gladly make a merge request but the branch isn't scanned yet... otherwise I can make a debdiff
<pitti> mdeslaur: yeah, wanted to play with that, and it's easy to sign if you know me :)
<seb128> I guess people can still get it and locally diff?
<cyphermox> seb128, yeah
<seb128> should be alright then
<mdeslaur> pitti: darn, now I have to import your picture into my fake pitti gpg key :)
<pitti> happy gimping
<mvo> seb128: sure, once I can get a diff from it
<seb128> mvo, well you can checkout and diff locally
<seb128> it seems launchpad is having issues
<cyphermox> seb128, db python upgrade or something, apparently
<mterry> mdeslaur, I share your frustration with the annoying upgrade treadmill of faking pitti's identity
<mdeslaur> mterry: lol :)
<pitti> guess why I renewed my key
<pitti> so that you now have 4096 bits to crack instead of 1024
<mdeslaur> pitti: yeah, I had to update my trojaned windows distributed cracking screensaver
<mvo> cyphermox: the patch for vte looks good
<cyphermox> mvo: cool
<cyphermox> mvo: I wish it was better, but looking at the vte code I don't quite agree with how it's been done in general, but the changes I'd make are much bigger than this ;)
<mvo> cyphermox: heh :) no worries, vte is "interessting", thats for sure
<cyphermox> hehe yeah ;)
<cyphermox> mvo: btw, in progress branch for synaptic: lp:~mathieu-tl/synaptic/porting-to-gtkbuilder
<chrisccoulson> i'm finding pango quite "interesting" too ;)
<cyphermox> I haven't had a "chance" to touch pango yet ;)
<mvo> cyphermox: cool
<OwaisL> w
<OwaisL> w.h
<njin> ara: already in rebuild 201006.1 ?
<ara> njin, it was a problem with the build itself, not with bugs
<njin> ops 20101006.1
<njin> ok for me work
<njin> ara:thanks
<didrocks> sport + dinner, bb in an hour or so
<chrisccoulson> now it's time to see if the extra 2GB of RAM makes a difference with a firefox build
<seb128> didrocks, sport?
<seb128> didrocks, you? ;-)
<seb128> mvo, nice catch for this gconf upgrade issue
<mvo> seb128: I just commited a fix
<mvo> seb128: could you double check the branch please?
<mvo> seb128: jibel deserves all the credit, I just did the easy fixing :)
<mvo> seb128: commited it to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gconf/ubuntu/
<mvo> seb128: if it looks ok, just upload or I will do it when I'm back (in ~45min or so)
<seb128> mvo, seems fine to me
<njin> ara: the tracker is closed
<kenvandine> seb128, your going to set launchpad on fire today!
<jcastro> seb128: I think he's doing all the work tedg hasn't been doing
<kenvandine> hehehe
<seb128> kenvandine, right, what jcastro said
<seb128> kenvandine, sorry you got subscribed to indicator bugs as well but since dx seems to need to be pushed to work on things... ;-)
 * kenvandine will help nag them :)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks ;-)
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-appmenu/deprecations/+merge/37777
<seb128> tedg, bratsche: ^
<seb128> mterry, great ;-)
<tedg> Woot, a single function!  That's better than I thought we'd be :)
<tedg> Thanks mterry!
<mterry> tedg, yeah, that was an easy one  :)
<seb128> seems we will get the indicator stack cleaned before UDS
<seb128> mterry, great work ;-)
<mterry> thx
<seb128> mterry, let me know if have other things you would work on or would prefer to start work on python with gir or something
<seb128> I sort of tried to set tasks which allow us to work on maverick without needing gtk3 or new packages until UDS
<mterry> seb128, I've been doing a few other things too.  Like writing vala-dep-scanner (https://launchpad.net/vala-dep-scanner) for the quickly vala template.  :)
<seb128> mterry, excellent ;-)
<seb128> mterry, well feel free to pick in anything you think is useful
<mterry> seb128, yeah.  I've been chomping at the bit to do the gtk3 conversion though.  This deprecation work leaves me feeling incomplete.  :)
<seb128> I'm setting those gnome3 clean tasks as a todolist for those who want
<seb128> but I'm not opposed to people to pick on other tasks
 * mterry waits for natty to open
<seb128> mterry, we need to port things to gsettings as well
<seb128> if you like that better
<mterry> seb128, oh yeah...  guh, that's like real work.  :)  I recently did deja-dup, so I am a bit familiar.  I could give it a go.  Have you started tagging such bugs?
<seb128> mterry, otherwise feel free to start on desktop merges locally or to get gtk3 from debian pkg-gnome svn and start updating libindicate, etc for multi builds
<seb128> mterry, no, I did the gtk3 ones today, I will start on the gsettings one tomorrow
<seb128> mterry, by time you wake up I will have a list you can use to pick tasks for those
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> we need to maintain a tasklist somewhere
<mterry> k.  still plenty of deprecation work in the meantime
<seb128> we have several porting lists now, the versions in the title, merges and, gtk3 builds
<seb128> well maybe I should try to get gtk3 in a ppa
<seb128> then we start updating GNOME libs to do gtk2 and gtk3 builds
<seb128> we should work with debian on that though to make sure they take the same packaging
<seb128> I'm not sure if we should have 2 sources
<seb128> or 2 builds from the same source
<mterry> seb128, I've seen packages build twice from the same source.  It didn't seem too complicated
<cdbs> Have GNOME upstreams began their migration to gtk3?
<mterry> cdbs, yeah, this week was 2.91.0 tarballs, which *should* use gtk3
<cdbs> mterry: ah
<seb128> mterry, right, multi build is not really hard
<seb128> we do in a few packages
<seb128> I guess it depends if libs have a build time choice for the gtk to use
<seb128> or if one serie is using gtk2 and the new one gtk3, in which case they are different sources
<seb128> well my gut feeling is that we should stay in porting tasks for this week until maverick
<seb128> then let's see when next distro open and we can start on merges from debian and updates
<mterry> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-messages/deprecation/+merge/37778
<seb128> another easy one? ;-)
<mterry> yar
<seb128> hum annoying that launchpad diff are still broken
<mterry> seb128, oh, it will show up, just takes a sec
<mterry> or at least that was true earlier today
<mterry> recent breakage?
<seb128> it seems they break things during the downtime earlier today
<seb128> but that was before you were up so if it worked for you they probably fixed it
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-appmenu/deprecations/+merge/37777 is still not done though
<seb128> well rather it failed it seems
<mterry> hrm, yeah
<seb128> it might be broken until tomorrow's downtime for the remaining update they have to do
<didrocks> seb128: how insulting!!! :-)
<didrocks> but fair ;)
<seb128> didrocks, ;-)
<seb128> slomo_, what is missing for gtk3 in debian?
<didrocks> mterry: also, if you want to begin some Quickly works, I have suggestion of stuff that will be planned for next cycle too :-) (like refactoring the ubuntu-application code, or adding testsuite, or adding the Quickly pluginto gedit :))
<mterry> didrocks, yeah, I've been meaning to sit down and look at a test suite
<didrocks> that would be awesome :)
<mterry> didrocks, seb128 just has all this fun work to do
<didrocks> sure, I was just wondering if you just lacked of Quickly tasks or if seb128 was stealing you :p
<seb128> mterry, well fell free to select yourself tasks you think you should work on
<seb128> I think there is no hurry right now
<mterry> yar
<didrocks> (kidding of course on stealing :-))
<seb128> mterry, speaking of which, are you interest in maintaining glade
<seb128> ups
<seb128> glade3, anjuta stack, gedit
<slomo_> seb128: same as last time... copyright file, making sure that everything is built correctly and put into the correct binary packages and dpkg-diverts for debian/gtk-config.1 and debian/update-icon-caches
<mterry> seb128, I could.  It's not something I dreamed of as a kid, but I suppose that speaks more to my lack of imagination than anything.
<seb128> slomo_, do you plan to have any time in the next weeks to finish that?
<seb128> mterry, is there anything you dreamed of as a kid that match our team tasks? ;-)
<didrocks> (porting to gtk3) :-)
<mterry> seb128, don't make me feel bad for being a dumb kid
<seb128> if the tasks match what people want it's better ;-)
<slomo_> seb128: not really, i'm very busy at the moment... maybe i find some time for it but don't wait for me to do it :)
<seb128> slomo_, ok, I might pick the current packaging and put in a ppa to see how it goes
<cyphermox> mterry, that probably makes me a very weird kid, dreaming of maintaining network-manager ;D
<mterry> seb128, but sure, I can take on glade
<mterry> cyphermox, :)
<slomo_> seb128: should be fine after adding the diversions, the main thing that keeps me from finishing the package is the copyright file
<seb128> slomo_, I'm not sure I care about the diversions, nobody is going to remove gtk2 any time
<seb128> so I can just make gtk3 not ship them for now
<seb128> it would allow people to get started on doing multi build for the others libs ;-)
<seb128> gnome-desktop etc
<slomo_> seb128: then you have to make sure that gtk3 depends on gtk2 for that update script ;)
<seb128> well I just want a ppa people can use for porting
<seb128> so it can be a bit broken
<seb128> but as said I don't see anybody removing gtk2 in the next years
<seb128> or next year
<seb128> ;-)
<jcastro> even motif is still around, so don't sweat it
<seb128> mterry, when you start on a bug could you set the ubuntu task in progress?
<seb128> ^ others as well
<seb128> this way we can spot easily in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=gnome3-gtk3 what is being worked
<seb128> this list or similar ones ;-)
<mterry> seb128, yeah...  OK.  I wasn't working on the ubuntu side of those bugs, but I understand why it's convenient
<mterry> not that I was setting the upstream task to in progress either...
<seb128> well we often abuse the ubuntu task status
<seb128> like we set it to fix commited when the fix lands in the upstream vcs
<seb128> it makes easier to notice what will be fixed in the next upload or has a fix to backport
 * didrocks waves goodnight
<fagan> night didrocks
<didrocks> night fagan
<fagan> oh oh oh bon nuit is better :)
<didrocks> almost: "bonne nuit" :)
<fagan> hehe damn so close
<fagan> im better at speaking it than spelling it
<chrisccoulson> well, i might have to think of some more blueprints for natty :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, don't overwork yourself
<seb128> chrisccoulson, which ones are you thinking about currently?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i already created 3 - with the firefox-4 transition likely to take up most of my time
<chrisccoulson> but i've nearly done one of them ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you think I should readd my apport blueprint from last cycle, I still have the notes
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do
<seb128> chrisccoulson, which ones?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you will probably be enough to do with the new firefox, cleaning fonts and some GNOME tasks
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - other-desktop-n-thunderbird-messaging-indicator, other-desktop-n-firefox-4 and other-desktop-n-firefox-pgo-builds
<chrisccoulson> the latter one will probably be done before we go to UDS
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you mind if I send a message to the -devel list about the Mozilla team's sessions to get them on the radar?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what do you think of TB on top of xul?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure. can thunderbird actually build with libxul?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not yet, it's in progress though
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - rick also created a thunderbird one - appselection-n-thunderbird-on-ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> i guess we could just use the one blueprint though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I guess that's about the default email client
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'm not too sure about the scope of that
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - the extra 2 GB of RAM really makes a difference
<chrisccoulson> i can actually use my laptop whilst doing a large build now :)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: how much do you have?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, 4GB now
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: man, you were working on Firefox with only 2GB before? How did you cope? Do you have a second computer to do anything when Firefox is building? ;)
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, it was a struggle
<seb128> enough work for today, night everybody
<chrisccoulson> 'night seb128
<JanC> several years ago I have built firefox on a Compaq Armada Pentium MMX with 64 MiB RAM a couple of times, and I could still surf the net while doing that, so 2 GiB should be plenty  ;)
<JanC> (okay, it took hours to build...)
<zyga> is it just me or is copy-paste broken when you are running unity?
<zyga> to be precise
<zyga> copy-paste from non gnome-terminal to gnome-terminal
<zyga> for me, the only method that works is <select in firefox> <rightclick> <copy> <rightclick in gnome terminal> <paste>
<zyga> no keyboard shortcuts work
<zyga> doing the same operation from the menu also does not work
<devildante> !bugs | zyga
<zyga> devildante, eh, ok :-P
<zyga> devildante, I know you are right
<devildante> haha
<zyga> devildante, I just wanted to rule out something specific to my setup while working past midnight trying to get my stuff done
<devildante> ah
<devildante> okay, then, bye all :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-07
<armenb> hello...I just installed 10.04.1 LTS Desktop.  How do I get access to libglib2.0-dev through the package system?  I seem to have access to it on my Ubuntu 10.04 server box...
<RAOF> That's probably a better question for #ubuntu, but the libglib2.0-dev package should be available.
<pitti> Good morning
<cdbs> Good morning pitti !
<pitti> hey cdbs
<mvo> hey glatzor!
<didrocks> good morning
<duanedesign> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duanedesign, how are you?
<glatzor> hey mvo!
<cdbs> hey didrocks ! Howz quickly?
<didrocks> hey cdbs ;) quite busy with other things like CD testing, just released Quickly 0.6.1 yesterday :)
<didrocks> RAOF: thanks for confirming bug #656037 is also on desktop iso too :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656037 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Software sources not selected (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656037
<didrocks> mvo: hey, I think it's for you ^^
<RAOF> didrocks: Hey, if it's not broken, that means you haven't hit it hard enough yet :)
<didrocks> RAOF: heh :-)
<RAOF> Oooh, 7pm.  That probably makes it Civ V time!
<mvo> didrocks: thanks, I check it out
<didrocks> RAOF: enjoy :)
<mvo> hm, launchpad down,  I should do the same
<mvo> (not that I have civ V, but … )
<pitti> argh, that explains a lot
<pitti> mvo: Dr. House episodes? :-)
<pitti> hey, it's 10:10
<mvo> haha
<mvo> release!
<mvo> oh, wait …
<didrocks> hey pitti
<didrocks> mvo: well, I don't know… get some tea :-)
 * didrocks knew he should have checkout his branch before
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> ca va ?
<didrocks> ça va bien, du mal à m'endormir hier soir (3h du mat), je sais pas pourquoi… mais la forme tout de même !
<didrocks> et toi ?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> ca va bien, j'ai trainé un peu hier résultat je me suis rendormis ce matin ... ;-)
<seb128> mvo, hey
<seb128> mvo, did you send your gconf fix to debian? if not do you want me to do it?
<didrocks> seb128: ah ben bravo! :-)
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<pitti> I'm great, thanks!
<pitti> just crossed the 600 mark :)
<seb128> you will be done before UDS if you keep it this way ;-)
<pitti> that's my plan
<mvo> seb128: not yet, I can do it now
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<seb128> do we have isos to test today?
<seb128> let's rsync
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, while you are around, what is the word for blueprints?
<seb128> should we register some?
<rickspencer3> seb128, yes please
<mvo> seb128: send
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<chrisccoulson> hi rickspencer3
<chrisccoulson> i see you registered appselection-n-thunderbird-on-ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> what is the scope of this blueprint?
<chrisccoulson> i was wondering if there is any point in me having a separate one for the messaging indicator?
<chrisccoulson> (currently other-desktop-n-thunderbird-messaging-indicator)
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, a separate blueprint would be fine
<rickspencer3> the t-bird blueprint is basically, the t-bird team wants to be default mail client
<rickspencer3> so they're coming to discuss that
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, oh, i didn't know that people working on thunderbird were coming along
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, yeah, I logged the blueprint for them
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> i see from the list of people subscribed now ;)
<TheMuso> Right away that raises a11y concerns. I'll dig up the blueprint tomorrow, and subscribe.
<pitti> bilalakhtar: oh, that was _you_; I didn't recognize you as "cdbs" :)
<bilalakhtar> pitti: :)
<bilalakhtar> pitti: some find this nick of mine to be too long
<pitti> *shrug* tab completion
<pitti> it's shorter than chrisccoulson
<pitti> (who currently determines the width of the nick column here)
<bilalakhtar> yes
<bilalakhtar> in the other channels its cody-somerville who does that
<pitti> but I actually prefer real names over unintelligible acronyms/pseudonyms
<pitti> much easier to keep track of whom you are talking to
<bilalakhtar> And its a plus point if your nick and LP ids match :)
<didrocks> pitti: heh, same here, all the interface is reshaped at first chrisccoulson's sentence :)
<seb128> hum, the software center selected lines without focus are not really readable with the default theme
<seb128> white text on light grey background...
<seb128> the totem bbc option seems broken, it's not listed
<seb128> hum
<seb128> seems the default webbrowser in GNOME is set to custom with an empty value there
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ did you notice that before?
<seb128> in fact
<seb128> 10_libgnomevfs2-common:/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command	"sensible-browser %s"
<seb128> has that always been the case? or did we set firefox as default in the past?
<seb128> let's start a lucid iso
<Laney> sensible-browser is right, surely — it should launch firefox
<Laney> and does here
<seb128> I doubt it's right
<seb128> it makes the GNOME capplet shows "custom" with a weird icon
<seb128> users will probably be confused to not have firefox set
<seb128> rodrigo_, hey
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<seb128> 10_rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store is buggy
<rodrigo_> hmm
 * rodrigo_ looks
<seb128> /desktop/gnome/url_handlers/xu1ms/command	rhythmbox "%s"
<seb128> should be a "-"
<seb128> url-handlers
<seb128> "/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/xu1ms/enabled	true" is correct
<seb128> rodrigo_, do you want a bug report about that?
<rodrigo_> seb128, as you like, would a change to the package be accepted without a bug #?
<rodrigo_> fixing it now, so yeah, file a bug and I'll include it in the package update
<seb128> rodrigo_, it will next cycle, maverick will not get new updates now
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, so?
<seb128> it will be accepted without a bug # I mean
<rodrigo_> do I submit it still?
<seb128> rodrigo_, well commit it to your vcs
<seb128> it will be in the next upload
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> no need to do an upload for that now since maverick is frozen
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<rodrigo_> hmm, also, it's u1ms, not xu1ms, I think
<rodrigo_> I thought kenvandine had fixed that
<seb128> seems he didn't
<rodrigo_> I'll check with him
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, I will open a bug for tracking
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, assign it to me, please
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #641050 should be easy to fix as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641050 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) "Missing dependency on aptdaemon (affects: 1) (heat: 246)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641050
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #656248
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656248 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) "incorrect u1ms handlers (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656248
<seb128> ok, the default browser not being set is due to pitti merge, he dropped the diff we had to set firefox by default in ubuntu
<seb128> gnome-vfs one
<pitti> ?
<seb128> though ideally we should probably set those keys in ubuntu-artwork
<seb128> pitti, bzr diff -c 10 libgnomevfs2-common.gconf-defaults
<seb128> in gnome-vfs
<pitti> gnome-vfs! ugh, what's still using that?
<seb128> not a lot but it's the source owning the gconf keys
<seb128> those keys are using in the gvfs world as well
<pitti> so what's wrong with sensible-browser?
<seb128> not a lot, it just makes the GNOME capplet be set on "custom command"
<seb128> which is less nice for users than having it set on firefox with a proper firefox icon
<seb128> gnome-default-applications-properties
<didrocks> the good patch seems to set sensible-browser and retrieve which navigator is pointed at, looking for the icon and such… ok, a little bit late for that ;)
<seb128> it's mostly a small ui glitch so let's not bother yes
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128 - sorry, had to pop out to the garage
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no worry
<chrisccoulson> no, i didn't notice that before though. is that on a default install?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but read the 15 lines before your hi
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. thanks
<cyphermox> good morning!
<mvo> good morning cyphermox
<didrocks> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> mvo: can I remind you about vte? or is it too late now and it should go as SRU?
<didrocks> cyphermox: do you know if there is any vpn issue with NM in maverick?
<mvo> cyphermox: uploaded as a SRU already
<mvo> cyphermox: too late for mav-final :/
<cyphermox> didrocks, just saw something about vpnc if set as "available to all users"
<cyphermox> mvo: ok
<mvo> cyphermox: but it will be a 0-day SRU
<didrocks> cyphermox: so, it can be related to bug #655124 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655124 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "Network-manager-openvpn connects but can not be used (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655124
<cyphermox> didrocks, looking now... but there's too little info.
<cyphermox> fwiw I tried pptp again yesterday and didn't notice issues, but I'll check both again
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, I just read that this morning, I think you can ask the reporter some info :)
<cyphermox> well, I'll still give it a quick shot first, in case it's really broken :/
<didrocks> cyphermox: he is responsive normally
<didrocks> great :)
<cyphermox> brb, I'll likely lose IRC access
<cyphermox> didrocks, looking at that report I don't think it's a bug, just that people generally don't know about the concept of split-tunelling
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, I can't blame him, I don't know either (but that can be a good documentation to read) :-) does it mean you can only have one part of your connection through the vpn?
<cyphermox> it may be an indication that having split-tunnelling enabled by default would be a good change, but then you'll still have reports from those who expect it not to happen calling this a security issue ;)
<cyphermox> didrocks, I'm not blaming anyone, just saying there are two ways to bring up the VPN, and either will have people send bug reports :)
<cyphermox> what it means is essentially that when you bring up a VPN, the point is often security and in that case you'll want all traffic to go through it.
<didrocks> cyphermox: good to know, to do you have a documentation on that? (just googing will do it maybe in fact) and tell that on the bug report?
<didrocks> that sounds right, yeah
<cyphermox> however, those who use VPNs to connect to work expect to retain access to the rest of what they had access without VPN, this mode is possible and is called split-tunelling
<cyphermox> didrocks, I'll update the bug report after making sure this is really the issue, that will depend on what he responds his routes are
<didrocks> oh, you mean then that he can't access to the web, because its destination point doesn't have (like firewill on port 80), right?
<didrocks> firewall*
<cyphermox> well, it means he can't access the web because his web traffic probably goes through the VPN, and then the VPN box is missing routes to send the traffic to the internet (or it's just not allowed, etc)
<cyphermox> huh, right, I misread what you wrote ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: that sounds more than logical. I'm surprized users doesn't see vpn as a huge tube where all your traffic goes
<didrocks> don't*
<didrocks> and then, you depend on what the end point has access too :)
<didrocks> to*
<didrocks> grrr :-)
<cyphermox> well, people rather see it as some sort of layer that gives them access to work email, put simply
<didrocks> ok, weird. thanks for the info cyphermox :-)
<didrocks> and you are telling than we can have partial vpn access with NM?
<didrocks> like, you define the port(s) you want to go through your VPN access
<cyphermox> yes.. there is a checkbox called "Use this connection only for resources on its network" under IPv4, Routes.. and you don't define specific ports but networks through routes if you want to get really specific things
<didrocks> cyphermox: good to know, thanks for clearing that up :-)
<cyphermox> didrocks, np :)
<cyphermox> I was  a network admin in a former life so that's what I was doing for a living :)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, pong
<seb128> rodrigo_, I've assigned you bug #656304
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656304 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "should build without GTK deprecations (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656304
<seb128> rodrigo_, let me know if it should rather be assigned to somebody else
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, I'll fix it
<seb128> rodrigo_, sorry I screwed between builds, it was ubuntuone-client which failed
<seb128> rodrigo_, so I guess it's rather for dobey
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, didn't you fix the xu1ms -> u1ms gconf entries in the rb u1 plugin package?
<seb128> rodrigo_, or do you do ubuntuone-client as well?
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, that part is my code, so fixing it in asecond
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok great
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, so, I have a doubt right now, we said the correct one is u1ms, not xu1ms, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, also do you need the dbus gir?
<seb128> rodrigo_, it seems to build fine without it and we would like to stop using gir-repository
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, it shouldn't need it, there's a bug about it, but not sure why there's that
<dobey> humm?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, it is u1ms
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ok, submitting a fixed package then
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, is it broken again?
<seb128> kenvandine, "still" ;-)
<seb128> not "again"
<kenvandine> i had tested the fix...
<kenvandine> never uploaded?
 * kenvandine is confused
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, the package has xu1ms, that's why I asked you, I thought you fixed it
<seb128> dobey, ignore the ping, rodrigo_ is taking care of that (updating ubuntuone-client to build with current gtk without deprecation)
<rodrigo_> well, the ~ubuntu-desktop branch
<seb128> kenvandine, the gconf default is buggy
 * rodrigo_ checks the ubuntu branch
<seb128> kenvandine, you tested the code fix?
<kenvandine> gconf default
<kenvandine> but i thought rodrigo_ had uploaded it...
<dobey> huh
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, hmm, ok, I thought you were going to upload it, so that's why it didn't get fixed :)
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, proposing my branch now
<kenvandine> oh...
<dobey> ok
<seb128> kenvandine, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/maverick
<rodrigo_> seb128, well, I have permissions for rb u1 plugin, should I upload the package?
<seb128> kenvandine, no fix in there
<seb128> rodrigo_, you need to do a sru now
<seb128> ie upload to maverick-proposed
<rodrigo_> seb128, so, just a merge proposal?
<kenvandine> the changelog says it was fixed
<kenvandine> * debian/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store.gconf-defaults:
<kenvandine>   - Set default values for u1ms:// URL handlers (LP: #643638)
<kenvandine> in rev 51
<rodrigo_> seb128, or dput to maverick-proposed?
<kenvandine> oh... that was the first time it was fixed :)
<kenvandine> adding the xu1ms
<seb128> rodrigo_, check with kenvandine
<seb128> rodrigo_, I would commit it in the vcs as unreleased
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, yes
<seb128> you can maybe combine with some other fixes and do a sru next week
<seb128> if you think you will have other fixes to upload
<rodrigo_> seb128, I have a couple of fixes in this branch, and a bug in upstream rb plugin, so yeah, I'll do a SRU next week
<seb128> ok great
<kenvandine> great, thx rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> seb128, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/dont-use-dialog-vbox/+merge/37852
<rodrigo_> seb128, no need for you to review, just letting you know the fixes are on their way :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, great ;-)
<seb128> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=gnome3-gsettings
<seb128> new tasks for those who want
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, working on gsettings migration for g-s-d, g-c-c, so having a look...
<seb128> not sure how practical it is yet for python users though
<seb128> rodrigo_, ^ do you know?
<rodrigo_> seb128, btw, did you see the ' Moduleset Reorganization -- Take two' thread in d-d-l
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, not sure, let me look
<seb128> is there a python gsettings api? or do we need gir and newer pygobject?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes
<rodrigo_> I guess it is via gir bindings, yes
<rodrigo_> I assume they are available, since the whole of glib is bound, let me check
<seb128> rodrigo_, this list is mostly easy code to port btw so feel free to start by helping GNOME migrating to gsettings
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw do you know what will happen for things like http proxy?
<seb128> we will probably not port all the software reading that key in one cycle
<rodrigo_> seb128, yeah, I'll start probably tomorrow on that list when idle
<seb128> will g-c-c 2.91 still write in gconf?
<rodrigo_> seb128, not sure yet, we're still going over all the settings and see what to use instead
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, g-s-d now writes all its own settings in gsettings
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw do you have other pointers than http://library.gnome.org/devel/gio/unstable/migrating.html and the api?
<seb128> rodrigo_, just trying to figure what infos would be useful in those bug reports
<rodrigo_> seb128, changing g-c-c now, and the last phase is going over all gconf entries and migrate/replace
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, no
<seb128> rodrigo_, I think we need some code to still write some keys in gconf as well than gsettings
<rodrigo_> seb128, in fact, I had to look at other modules' code to see how to write the conversion script, for instance
<rodrigo_> seb128, or a gconf-gsettings bridge?
<seb128> rodrigo_, http://library.gnome.org/devel/gio/unstable/ch27s07.html
<seb128> ?
<seb128> rodrigo_, yeah, or something watching one side and updating the other side
<rodrigo_> seb128, since we have the keys relation, it shouldn't be hard to do
<rodrigo_> we offer a gconf API, and that translates to gsettings API and keys
<rodrigo_> it should be easy
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, didn't see that page, cool
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, in fact, I guess desrt has thought already about that
<rodrigo_> desrt, ?
<seb128> rodrigo_, is this one for you?
<seb128> bug #656342
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656342 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) "should not require gconf to build (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656342
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, ;-)
<rodrigo_> :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, those are nothing you need to fix now btw, I'm just building a todolist for next cycle
<rodrigo_> seb128, they are easy to fix, so just fixing them as you pass them to me :-)
<rodrigo_> keep sending easy to fix bugs, no problem
<desrt> rodrigo_: hi
<seb128> :-)
<rodrigo_> if they are harder, just don't let me know :)
<rodrigo_> hey desrt
<seb128> lol
<rodrigo_> desrt, seb128 and I were talking about proxy settings in gconf, which are used by lots of apps
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> rodrigo_: gsettings desktop schemas
<rodrigo_> desrt, I wonder if there are plans to have a gconf API that writes to gsettings and translates the key paths?
<rodrigo_> desrt, yes, no problem with porting core apps to gsettings
<desrt> gsettings-data-convert
<seb128> that's not dynamic
<seb128> ie imagine firefox is still watching the gconf key
<rodrigo_> desrt, yes, but I mean the 3rd party apps that use gconf to read that
<desrt> ah.
 * chrisccoulson hides
<seb128> while g-c-c writes the new values in gsettings
<rodrigo_> ideally all will be ported, but there are too many
<desrt> the idea was that g-c-c was supposed to write the values to both places
<seb128> ideally and real world are different ;-)
<chrisccoulson> porting firefox to gsettings is on my todo list if nobody beats me to it
<rodrigo_> desrt, oh? really? I'm already porting it to gsettings and removing all gconf usage
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you think upstream would agree with it or with us distro patching it next cycle if it doesn't land in their trunk?
<desrt> rodrigo_: my understanding was that for a cycle or two, control-centre was supposed to update the gconf settings as well
<seb128> rodrigo_, that's sort what we said would make sense at the last UDS
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - probably, it shouldn't be too difficult
<chrisccoulson> it's only using gconf for the URI handlers and default browser setting
<rodrigo_> desrt, seb128: I missed that part, and anyway, it would complicate the code a lot, I think
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I though it would rather be political issues, like they would not want to update their glib requirement yet and not want us to distro patch things they want in their trunk
<desrt> rodrigo_: the other option is that we have a daemon that makes gconf a slave to gsettings
<desrt> part of gnome-settings-daemon, i guess
<rodrigo_> I think it would be easier to provide libgconf doing the internal conversion
<rodrigo_> desrt, or that, yes
<desrt> monitors dconf keys for changes and pushes them into gconf
<rodrigo_> desrt, ok, that sounds good also
<seb128> would work for me
<rodrigo_> desrt, libgconf is not being removed from GNOME 3 modulesets?
<desrt> who cares?
<desrt> everyone will ship it anyway :)
<rodrigo_> heh, right :-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - we can make it optional. the GIO support in ff-4.0 is already optional
<desrt> if you upstream this 'feature' for gnome-settings-daemon it can be conditionally enabled
<seb128> desrt, well you sort of care if you want gnome-settings-daemon writting in gconf
<seb128> right
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, great
<rodrigo_> desrt, yeah, sounds good, and much better than having g-c-c writing to both places
<desrt> rodrigo_: be careful though
<rodrigo_> also, it would work for all settings
<desrt> rodrigo_: you don't want the pushing of data from dconf to gconf to interfere with the one-time gconf to dconf migration scripts
<rodrigo_> I guess it should check the *.convert scripts and just listen to changes on those
<desrt> could have a nasty race there resulting in mass "forgetting" of all the user's preferences
<rodrigo_> yeah
<desrt> btw: i think you're right about the control center using only dconf
<desrt> binding UI to settings is bad enough.  doing it twice to the same UI is just gross
<rodrigo_> desrt, yes
 * desrt steps out
<glatzor> evening mvo
<glatzor> mvo, I added an apt configuration file writting mechanism to aptdaemon today. Would be nice if you could have a look at it (perhaps after the release :)
<devildante> mvo: around?
<seb128> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&field.tag=gnome3-gtk3+gnome3-gsettings+gnome3-gtkbuilder&field.tags_combinator=ANY
<seb128> gnome3 cleaning tasks
<seb128> ok, I'm away for sport and dinner
<seb128> bbl
<fagan> rickspencer3: can you schedule this https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-desktop-n-encouraging-game-development there seems to be a good amount of interest
<fagan> seb128: good luck
<rickspencer3> fagan, will do, but prolly next week
<rickspencer3> don't worry
<fagan> kk
<fagan> no problem
<rickspencer3> and we'll put it in the last session so you can be there
<fagan> awesome
<fagan> I think I can catch about half the sessions in the days anyway
<fagan> florida is like 5 hours behind so I think ill only miss 1 session with my college times
<fagan> the only thing ill find really interesting is running a session from Ireland :P
<kklimonda> sounds like fun :)
<fagan> kklimonda: well ill probably ask someone to gmail me into the room beforehand
<fagan> so I can be (almost) live
<kklimonda> skype! ;)
<kklimonda> what session do you have?
<fagan> kklimonda: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-desktop-n-encouraging-game-development
<kklimonda> fagan: heh, it's a great thing to discuss but, imo, the only real problem is not enough users for companies to port games to Ubuntu. an opt-out canonical-census would be useful. But it's not a discussion for now, I'm subscribing myself :)
<fagan> kklimonda: well the entire idea I think is something we can build up and go oh by the way if you port your game you can use all of this cool stuff already made.
<kklimonda> count me and my pessimizm in ;)
<fagan> And maybe some open source games should push to the trophy system to get it started to show it off
<fagan> its really about giving the area something to build on
<kklimonda> fagan: the problem is how can we become better than Steam at this? Because, if everything goes as planned, they are going to port Steam to Linux. And Steam SDK (the part given to developers so they can integrate steam with their games) is fairly complex.
<fagan> yeah well we can better steam just by making it usable with any language id say by making most of it dbus accessable
<kklimonda> fagan: 99.5% of games is written in C++ anyway.
<fagan> so the idea could be done and integrated in with like a few lines of code for everything id say
<fagan> but the win for those few lines is a lot
<fagan> so even syncing save games, steam does it and we have our u1 sync so we just need to advertise that more
<kklimonda> sure
<fagan> the biggest change is the software center things
 * kklimonda is just saying that it's a terribly huge and complicated matter
<fagan> but that even shouldnt be (too) complex
<fagan> yeah
<fagan> it is fairly huge
<fagan> kklimonda: if you think about it by the next LTS everything that I have in the wiki page could be done with time to spare i think
<kklimonda> first thing we should do is talk to indie developers who has used steam works - what did they like, what didn't etc.
<fagan> well I talked with a few game devs that i know about it
<kklimonda> we won't be able to implement anti-cheat or drm probably but the rest of APIs is doable if we have enough resources.
<fagan> and they thought the ideas were sound enough
<fagan> well anti-cheat could be done
<fagan> but drm hell no
<kklimonda> fagan: but was it because there is no such service for ubuntu or because it may be up to par with Steam?
<fagan> but still auth services instead of drm would be nice
<kklimonda> fagan: well, if we are interested in games we need some sort of drm
<fagan> well steam doesnt use drm
<kklimonda> it does
<kklimonda> it's just well done
<fagan> at least in the traditional sense
<kklimonda> sure - I'm not talking about securom or similar measures that take away fun.
<fagan> well personally anti-cheat stuff is up to the developer
<kklimonda> but it's something Valve provides with Steam - another thing developers don't have to write themselves.
<fagan> the content distribution if they are using the software center would just need auth services instead of drm
<fagan> hmmmm
<fagan> interesting point
<kklimonda> there are two or three anti-cheat systems I'm aware of
<kklimonda> because it's a hard task to get it right - Blizzard can do it themselves for WoW (and then reuse it)
<kklimonda> but afair most games use some ready framework for that.
<kklimonda> also, the whole idea is good only if we get a lot of support from Canonical.
<fagan> so the two main things that steam make ish are http://www.steampowered.com/steamworks/publishingservices.php http://www.steampowered.com/steamworks/developmenttools.php
<Laney> i can just patch anything out
<fagan> yeah it would need a lot of help from canonical because it centers around the marketplace and thats run by them too
<fagan> so it would need full support from them
<kklimonda> aroung marketplace, around ubuntu one, around deep system internals.
<fagan> well it doesnt go too far deep into the system I dont think
<fagan> the deepest it goes is the software center
<kklimonda> is it even possible to create a DRM system, even such as present in Steam, with open technologies?
<fagan> well content distribution protection is tricky
<kklimonda> even if the system part is open source then people can just recompile it to disable drm and then distribute games
<fagan> but anything is possable with time
<kklimonda> sure, but it's much more tricky with Linux because so much is open
<kklimonda> sure, every drm scheme can (and usually is) cracked in a matter of weeks, if not daysa
<kklimonda> but actually every day and week matters because most games have a huge surge of sales just after release and then its dropping fast
<fagan> the easiest way to do it id say is make a new user on the system for the software center and give it rwx and disable rwx for everything else except the binary but they can still get at from root
<fagan> but since most people wouldnt know about that id expect it would take a while for some people
<fagan> and if there was a auth service too it would make it harder again
<kklimonda> fagan: all you need is one person who knows how to bypass drm and it's done.
<fagan> yeah
<kklimonda> fagan: it also takes some knowledge to crack windows/mac os x games but then they are distributed with crack over p2p
<fagan> well if its a C binary with auth protection it would be a lot lot harder
<fagan> id say
<fagan> or C++
<kklimonda> fagan: at the beginning, before some "professional" cracking group decides its worth their time to work on it.
<fagan> well I havent seen any of that for linux yet
<kklimonda> fagan: I have
<fagan> so we can work on that over time anyway if its needed
<kklimonda> fagan: there weren't many Linux games with DRM to begin with
<kklimonda> fagan: but it's possible to download X3 from LGP
<kklimonda> it has a drm system but there is a crack (or maybe it's already cracked executable)
<bcurtiswx_> Hey all, for those who use the weather part of the calendar panel app.  Does it work (because mine isn't)
<bcurtiswx_> i have a location set and the checkbox next to "show weather" checked
<fagan> bcurtiswx_: the weather part was removed from the new clock
<fagan> i think
<fagan> because it made no sense there
<bcurtiswx_> fagan, well then there probably shouldn't be an option to use it...
<fagan> there is a clock applet
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_: well, it works for me
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_: in the old clock applet (i.e. not the one from indicator-date)
<bcurtiswx_> kklimonda, so i'd have to rid of indicator-date ?
<bcurtiswx_> or mess with the old clock applet to only show weather?
<fagan> or install the applet
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_: no idea if you can show only weather with the old applet
<kklimonda> lets see
<bcurtiswx_> fagan, OK. IIRC someone's working on a weather applet.. not sure though
<bcurtiswx_> might be joey from OMGUbuntu.
<jcastro> it's on launchpad
<bcurtiswx_> libgweather?
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/weather-indicator
 * fagan was searching for the link 
<fagan> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> looks like it could use some help
<bcurtiswx_> jcastro, ah.  thanks jcastro
<bcurtiswx_> lol, extreme short term memory loss
 * fagan has that all the time anyway 
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - gnome bug 626966 is the firefox crash btw
<ubot2> Gnome bug 626966 in general "SIGFPE _hb_sanitize_array" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626966
<chrisccoulson> we should probably get that fix in as a SRU
<chrisccoulson> dear launchpad, please stop logging me out, thank you
<devildante> chrisccoulson: I get that too
<fagan> chrisccoulson: seb128 is out
<chrisccoulson> fagan, yeah, but he will see the scrollback later ;)
<fagan> ah
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is that one of the commit from .2?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes, we should sru it, I planned to sru the update
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, that commit is for .2 i think
<devildante> mvo: ping
<mvo> hey devildante
<devildante> mvo: I saw there is mime support in software-center now
<mvo> devildante: yeah, its relatively basic currently, but I think quite nice
<mvo> devildante: it opens up new zeitgeist possibilities as well
<devildante> mvo: I'd be interested to implement support for it across the desktop, so we can replace gnome-codec-install and others :)
<mvo> devildante: coooool
<mvo> devildante: you are welcome to do that :)
<mvo> devildante: for the codecs its a litle bit more complicated because they are not just mime types
<mvo> devildante: but it would be great if s-c could handle the "missing mimetype" that nautilus can send out
<devildante> mvo: I remember when I installed debian for the first time, I was amazed at how nautilus offers to install missing programs for a mimetype via synaptic
<fagan> that sounds awesome mvo
<fagan> can that be done for things like wine and all too?
<fagan> so if someone runs a .exe it installs wine
<mvo> fagan: for missing binaries? yeah, I think so
<fagan> that sounds cool
<mvo> :)
 * mvo likes it as well
<devildante> I already have some ideas for wine + usc
<fagan> damn mouse
<fagan> :/
<mvo> devildante: go wild :) I will work tomorrow on the reviews branch I think, so the rest is free to grab/improve
<devildante> mvo: we could support some specific windows programs, so that when - for example - user decides to install msoffice 2003, usc opens and offers to configure everything
<mvo> devildante: i was plying with caching for the history reading to avoid parsing the full history over and over again, but then I got distracted :/
<devildante> I'll handle it! :)
<mvo> devildante: I'm sure YokoZar likes to hear about those ideas, he is the wine guru
<mvo> devildante: he had this idea about a plugin so that we can display installed windows apps in the "installed software" section too
<mvo> devildante: cool, please :) my appraoch was a simple "cPickle" in SOFTWARE_CENTER_CACHE_DIR
<mvo> devildante: if you can expand that, that would rock, alternative solutions than the pickle are fine as well of course
<devildante> what's that "cPickle"?
 * devildante is not that fluent in Python
<mvo> devildante: its basicly a way to write objects to disk
<devildante> mvo: like, you write a temporary file containing the history?
<mvo> devildante: so AptHistory.transactions is a list currently that we can cPickle.dump(self.transactions, open("cachefile","w")
<mvo> then on the next startup it can self.transactions = cPickle.load(open("cachefile"))
<mvo> devildante: now the tricky part is to skip the files/entries in the apthistory that we loaded this way
<devildante> mvo: is cPicke in the python stdlib?
<mvo> devildante: yeah
<devildante> 'kay, great :)
 * devildante goes toward docs.python.org
<mvo>  pydoc cPickle (but not as nice as docs.python.org :)
<devildante> cool! :)
<devildante> mvo: "devildante: now the tricky part is to skip the files/entries in the apthistory that we loaded this way" What do you mean by "skip"? like "not load it"?
<mvo> devildante: yeah, like not read it. i.e. if /var/log/apt/history.1.gz was read already then we don't need to re-read it on next startup, we have it in the cache. unfortuantely the log rotation will move history.1.gz to history.2.gz at some point
<mvo> devildante: so a bit more cleverness will be needed
<devildante> maybe cache all of the history.*.gz files?
<mvo> devildante: indeed, but when the history file changes, we need to re-read the new entries
<mvo> devildante: thats what I meant with tricky, probably not super-hard, but needs a little bit of thought
<devildante> mvo: so we have to detect when the history.*.gz is changed, if yes, read the entries, if not, read the cache?
<mvo> devildante: yes, I think that is it. and ideally (because the files only "grow") we should be able to re-use the cache and read only until we are at the point that we have in the cache already (I hope this makes sense, I have to admit that I'm a bit tired already)
<devildante> yeah, that makes sense :)
<mvo> great :)
<devildante> now the application might not be that clear :p
<mvo> hehehe
<mvo> there is no rush, just play with it, I'm sure you will come up with some good ideas :)
<devildante> hehe, thanks :)
<devildante> mvo: so you said you'll play with ratings/reviews tomorrow? client-side or server-side?
<mvo> devildante: just client side, I pushed lp:~mvo/software-center/reviews that contains some ugly UI
<mvo> devildante: but its working :) against a simple server and with SOFTWARE_CENTER_IPSUM_REVIEWS=1 in the environment it will just generate random reivews
<devildante> great :)
<mvo> devildante: but ubuntu single-sign-on integration is missing currently for a start, so that is probably my next target
<mvo> devildante: have a good evening, I need to go to bed now
<devildante> bye :)
 * cyphermox -> beer
<RAOF> Surely that should be cyphermox ← beer :)
<TheMuso> lol
<jcastro> hey RAOF, any idea what we can do for bug #636311?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636311 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Keyboard special keys interfere with mouse (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 64)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636311
<jcastro> A friend of mine ran into it and it's pretty brutal, I've proposed it for at least release notes
<RAOF> Pray harder to the dark gods of chaos?
<RAOF> Looking.
<jcastro> All I have is a goat's head
<RAOF> Could you perhaps graft it to a sheep to create an abomination unto nature?  That might help. ;)
<TheMuso> lol
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-08
<RAOF> Ah, the joys of crazy keyboards.
<desrt> so what's the story with builds that target atom?
<desrt> is there an atom installer?
 * desrt learns that it is pointless
<RAOF> There isn't enough of a performance win, is there?  We dropped the lpia architecture... in Lucid?
<desrt> ya.  i'm reading that
<desrt> i got a nice dualproc atom machine for my dad to replace his aging desktop
<desrt> but the atom machine underperforms compared to the old p4.  sad.
<RAOF> Yeah.  In-order processors suck :)
<desrt> ah.  not superscalar?
<desrt> lame :p
<RAOF> Yeah.  That's where Intel cut out power: all that instruction re-ordering and instruction window and tracking silicon :)
<desrt> a good place to cut, to be honest
<desrt> that stuff is complicated
<desrt> pipelining is bad enough...
<RAOF> But does have a significant per-thread performance increase.
<desrt> i'm not seriously suggesting that pipelining be eliminated
<desrt> just that it is complicated
<desrt> absolutely no doubt worth it, though
<RAOF> Yeah.  If you're main goal is low power, damn the performance, it's a good place to snip.
<desrt> i wonder how my dad would react to unity
<Amaranth> RAOF: Although ARM is doing superscalar with lower power
<RAOF> Right, with the A11(?{
<RAOF> (?)
<RAOF> Although that's also approximately an Atom's worth of power consumption, too, isn't it?
<Amaranth> Don't remember what they call it, not supposed to be out until 2015 or something so the numbers are just made up so far
<asac> anyone knows if rick is on vacation this week?
<asac> err travelling or something i mean ;)
<nisshh> asac, i think he is travelling
<micahg> asac: in Europe somewhere
<RAOF> On his way to London, I presumed.
<pitti> Good morning
<asac> hey pitti
<pitti> hey asac, how are you?
<asac> quite good ;)
<asac> pitti: are you back on desktop?
<pitti> asac: no, not yet; at UDS
<asac> great.
<micahg> asac: so you're the multimedia track lead?
<pitti> but they didn't forbid me to say hello to my old pals :)
<asac> micahg: thats what i am currently trying to hunt down. afaik its graphics/multimedia ;)
<asac> haha
<asac> mvo: !!
<asac> mvo: megapacks ftw ;)
<mvo> hi asac
<YokoZar> mvo: any chance I can send you some last minute app-install-data updates
<mvo> YokoZar: yes, for -update :)
<mvo> YokoZar: the release team will come down on me with furry if I upload that to -final :)
<YokoZar> fair nuff
<mvo> but I'm happy to do a updated package for maverick-updates
<bilalakhtar> Where is robert ancell? Didn't see him for quite a while now
<mvo> bilalakhtar: afaik he is on vacation
<mvo> probably surfing ;)
<mvo> didrocks: is robert on vacation?
<didrocks> good morning :)
<mvo> good morning!
<mvo> (where are my manners?)
<didrocks> mvo: until Monday
<didrocks> ahah :-)
<bilalakhtar> okay, thanks mvo
<duanedesign> didrocks: not sure who to ask... you would not happen to know what is the best way to get colored rows in a liststore (or table) in pyGTK?
<seb128> hello
<duanedesign> didrocks: aha! think i got it :)
<didrocks> salut seb128
<didrocks> duanedesign: hey :)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<didrocks> duanedesign: sorry, I'm testing the iso, did it work?
<asac> didrocks: how is unity started in the unity session?
<asac> the upstream team does not know what the right way to start unity is it seems :-P *cough*
<asac> they say that its mutter --plugins=libunity-mutter ... but that works for us, while starting unity itself crashes here (and also if you start unity from session)
<duanedesign> didrocks:  i think i am headed down the right path. thank you, and good luck with your testing
<didrocks> duanedesign: thanks a lot, have fun :)
<didrocks> hey asac.
<asac> hola didrocks
<asac> seb128: where is rick atm? london?
<didrocks> asac: the right way is the way "the session does?"
<seb128> asac, release sprint in london yes
<didrocks> asac: in the unity session, you don't have to define --mutter-plugins
<asac> didrocks: we cannot debug the full session
<seb128> asac, well rather meetings sprint to discuss next cycle it seems
<didrocks> thre is a gconf key for that
<asac> didrocks: we need to know how to start it from a command line
<didrocks> asac: sure, if you are in the UNE session, just mutter --replace
<didrocks> asac: if not, it's mutter --replace --mutter-plugins=/usr/lib/mutter/plugins/libunity-mutter.so
<asac> didrocks: sorry. thats not what i am asking for. i want to start Xorg ... and then manually start unity
<asac> didrocks: right. but that is not correct
<didrocks> why?
<asac> didrocks: because mutter --replace --mutter-plugins=/usr/lib/mutter/plugins/libunity-mutter.so works for us
<asac> and session crashes ;)
<didrocks> hum…
<asac> so its not the same
<asac> :-P
<didrocks> asac: ok, maybe the difference is in the code path
<didrocks> asac: so, the session is specifying a gconf key
<didrocks> one sec
<asac> if possible, please get me the exact command and env the session is running ;)
<didrocks> asac: look at /usr/share/gconf/une/mandatory/20_une-gconf-mandatory
<didrocks> asac: mutter is a GNOME required_component (as the wm target)
<didrocks> then, it's loading unity because we ask to load libunity-mutter from clutter_plugins
<didrocks> asac: so, I would say, to have this code path and be as closed to the session as possible
<didrocks> set /apps/mutter/general/clutter_plugins [libunity-mutter]
<didrocks> then, try just mutter --replace
<asac> in a full session?
<didrocks> yeah, in a full session
<asac> i really want the command to start this manually from raw X
<asac> so i guess "gnome-session" ?
<didrocks> asac: ok, if you want to start gnome-session manually, you can set also those keys: /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager mutter and /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/panel ''
<didrocks> (so that mutter is started with gnome-session)
<didrocks> and to start gnome-session, one sec
<didrocks> asac: write $STARTUP from /etc/X11/Xsession.d/99x11-common_start in a file, and you will have the exact command to launch your GNOME session from raw X
<asac> thanks
<didrocks> asac: yw. Do not hesitate if you have issues to launch it, but that's how I launch it at the very beginning to test my session stuff :)
<asac> right
<asac> alf is trying things now
<asac> didrocks: problem is that we cant get a backtrace when starting unity ... and mutter works with unity plugin :((
<asac> but dont bother. we will figure. thanks for all the info. will probably help us
<didrocks> asac: hope so :-) good luck and keep me in touch. Apart from the codepath being different when using the gconf key to tell "load me that plugin" and the command line providing it directly (yeah, I know, it's weird but it's loaded at a different time…), I don't really see what can interfere for you
<seb128> asac, use apport to get a backtrace?
<asac> seb128: well. ppas dont produce dbgsym yet :((
<asac> and all on top of clutter is highly improved over what is in archive ... e.g. clutk has a gles2 backend etc.
<asac> didrocks: do you know what the unity command is useful for? seems its not used anywhere, right?
<asac> is that just a misleading thing?
<didrocks> asac: it's mostly for testing locally, without clutter
<didrocks> asac: unity -p should launch unity in a window mode
<didrocks> you will have GL effect on quicklist and places
<didrocks> but no mutter/clutter
<didrocks> (and you can click on indicators for fun and see them appearing on top of the screen :))
<seb128> asac, well do local builds?
<seb128> or let didrocks figure a way ;-)
<Zdra> seb128, do you know ~when can we expect a gtk3 package in maverick+1 ?
<Zdra> or is there already one?
<seb128> Zdra, not really
<seb128> Zdra, we were sort of waiting for the debian one to be uploaded but seems slomo doesn't have time for it and nobody else picked it up yet
<seb128> well let's maverick be out first then we will see
<Zdra> seb128, empathy now depends on it
<Zdra> for the 2.90.x
<seb128> right, well we didn't start on 2.90 yet
<Zdra> yeah, right, maverick is not out yet
<seb128> but we will get that in when required
<seb128> likely before the end of this month I would say
 * Zdra forgot that detail, I'm already moved to maverick :P
<Zdra> seb128, thx :)
<seb128> time to get maverick out, next cycle to start and buildchain in place etc and UDS over
<seb128> we might get some builds available for testing before it lands officially though
<seb128> I will let you know
<seb128> brb session restart
<Cimi> didrocks: hi!
<didrocks> hey Cimi :)
<Cimi> could I talk with you for unity-related bugs?
<Cimi> for example, unity failing with newtwitter on a netbook screen? :)
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti. i'm not sure what to do about bug 629258
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629258 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Battery life estimation never comes around (affects: 24) (dups: 1) (heat: 98)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629258
<chrisccoulson> that's going to suck for quite a few users
<Cimi> didrocks: ^^
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> asac, ^
<didrocks> Cimi: sure, failing how? :-)
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<rickspencer3> seb128, didrocks ISO tracker results look good so far
<rickspencer3> great job!
<seb128> yes
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<didrocks> thanks :)
<rickspencer3> I guess it looks like it's time for me to step in and take credit for a great release
<rickspencer3> ;)
<didrocks> Cimi: is it in the repo? I can't find newtwitter
<didrocks> rickspencer3: of course :-)
<rickspencer3> ^a little lesson in management for you guys
<rickspencer3> :)
<didrocks> heh
<seb128> rickspencer3, ;-)
<asac> hi rickspencer3
<asac> rickspencer3: arrived in europe? i sent you a mail yesterday and think i need some sync
<rickspencer3> hi asac
<rickspencer3> asac, anmar or kiko is the track lead for graphics/multi-media
<asac> rickspencer3: i was listed there. so that was the mistake?
<asac> rickspencer3: i think i am supposed to do that ... but kiko is gone this week
<rickspencer3> asac, hmm, maybe I was wrong, I don't know why I thought it was anmar
<rickspencer3> asac, anyway, in terms of how to work summit, etc.. I'm sure jcastro would love to help you
<asac> rickspencer3: i am basically leading grpahics/middleware atm ... so it makes sense. but noone talkedto me
<Cimi> didrocks: new twitter
<asac> rickspencer3: i want to know who i should reach out to for getting specs from ubuntu dx etc.
<Cimi> didrocks: the website :-P
<rickspencer3> asac, I see
<didrocks> Cimi: ok, I don't use twitter, what's your issue?
<rickspencer3> I think jcastro and jono will help ou the best
<asac> rickspencer3: and how that is supposd to work ...
<asac> rickspencer3: ok will sync with jorge and then see
<Cimi> didrocks: just like facebook, it doesn't fit in the page
<Cimi> didrocks: because they are both designed to use 1024px of width
<asac> enjoy
<Cimi> didrocks: it's their fault, of course
<bilalakhtar> rickspencer3: Is there some way to join the post-release app review board now?
<Cimi> didrocks: but this indirectly makes unity requires some sort of "fix" for the launcher
<didrocks> Cimi: if you use you browser fullscreen, the launcher should hide
<Cimi> davidbarth: sabdfl: hi guys. I've fixed the remaining visual bugs of the indicator-messages (alignment and dimension of the right label plus empty labels) here's a screenshot: http://imgur.com/EHETK.png
<Cimi> everything is in bazaar
<bilalakhtar> :( ^^
<Cimi> didrocks: are you suggesting me to use F11 on a netbook in order to use social networks? :-)
<Cimi> didrocks: this is not a solution :-)
<didrocks> Cimi: sure, but the launcher not disappearing is a known bug which won't be fixed because Natty :)
<didrocks> Cimi: another solution is to use gwibber and make kenvandine happy ;-)
<bilalakhtar> and, just to disappoint ken
<bilalakhtar> I moved from Gwibber to NewTwitter just now
<bilalakhtar> :()
<sabdfl> lovely Cimi
<davidbarth> Cimi: ok, i'll attach that to the code review
<sabdfl> has there been any discussion about landing that in 10.10 SRU?
<davidbarth> sabdfl: it's on the sru list, but now it's late for a zero-day one
<sabdfl> no need for it to be 0-day
<davidbarth> ok, the latest changes seem fine in all of the cases the menu has to account for, ie particular application icons
<Cimi> davidbarth: I already replied to the code review
<Cimi> davidbarth: yeah I just don't draw the label when the pangolayout is empty
<Cimi> davidbarth: and I'm shrinking the size accordingly to the pangolayout's size
<davidbarth> Cimi: right, seen that
<davidbarth> Cimi: however, there is another difference i had no spotted, in that the time indications are not decorated in otto's designs
<Cimi> davidbarth: only thing I'm not sure is about using g_object_unref for some elements
<davidbarth> Cimi: whereas we're decorating both the message counters and the time indications in the right column
<Cimi> davidbarth: yeah, just give me an API or a signal that I can send to the drawing code
<Cimi> davidbarth: something like "here please don't draw the fill"
<davidbarth> Cimi: yup, that'll need to be another code change
<Cimi> davidbarth: what about freeing memory with gobject_unref?
<Cimi> davidbarth: could you tell me when it's required?
<RAOF> pitti: Perfectly reasonable to discuss this here.
<pitti> or that
<pitti> so, event2 seems innocuous
<pitti> that's just the normal keys
<RAOF> Yup.
<pitti> event3 is the hotkeys one which has a crazy event mask
<RAOF> Right.  It's got itself a silly number of axes, and a button.
<pitti> so, there's two things here:
<pitti> 1) input3 has those crazy event masks
<pitti> which will cause misidentification, and creation of extra joystick/mouse devices
<pitti> 2) something synthesizes actual mouse-ish events on keypresses
<pitti> and these _don't_ happen on input/event3
<pitti> RAOF: followed up with another test
<RAOF> Ah, ok.  I hadn't seen your debugging on the bug.
<cyphermox> hello :)
<cyphermox> hey mterry
<mterry> cyphermox, hi!
<cyphermox> mvo: I found what was broken in synaptic following the porting, now it doesn't crash, I just need to fix some issues with signals I apparently didn't connect properly
<chrisccoulson> mvo - if a package declares a Breaks on another package, will that Breaks also apply to other packages that Provide the broken package?
<chrisccoulson> (i hope that makes sense)
<chrisccoulson> eg, if mozilla-packagekit "Breaks" firefox-3.0, will it also Break firefox, which Provides firefox-3.0?
<mvo> cyphermox: yeah, I noticed that this morning, I was excited to see it come up!
<mvo> cyphermox: did you try to open it in glade and save it again? window_main.ui ? it seems like its eating all of the UIManager stuff if I do that :/ or is that just a problem with my version of glade or something (should be stock maverick)
<cyphermox> it's awesome. just more of a let down after that when you see no menus work ;)
<cyphermox> mvo: I'll give it a shot now
<mvo> cyphermox: cool
<mvo> cyphermox: yeah, the menus are really odd, I wonder why it converted to uimanager instead of "normal" menus
<mvo> cyphermox: especially since glade seems to not support uimanager menu editing :/
<cyphermox> mvo: but I didn't use glade to convert, I used gtk-builder-convert
<mvo> cyphermox: aha, ok
 * kenvandine fixed gwibber notifications for facebook last night, i wonder if that was a good idea... sucks getting notifications for these silly facebook apps 
<kenvandine> gotta find a way to filter that junk out
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i just tried updating my lucid KVM with update-manager, and i've just had the "Install button does nothing" problem that I mentioned to you a while back, but couldn't recreate
<chrisccoulson> mvo - http://paste.ubuntu.com/508771/
<mvo> chrisccoulson: what does "ls -l /var/lib/apt/periodic/" show? a time very close to now?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - reasonably. the timestamp is from about 25 minutes ago
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I have a theory
<mvo> chrisccoulson: I think I have a fix in bzr now
<chrisccoulson> mvo - excellent!
<mvo> chrisccoulson: if you put the backtrace in a bugreport, I will prepare a sru
<chrisccoulson> mvo - ok, no problem. thanks :-)
<chrisccoulson> my girlfriend will have no excuses for not updating the desktop machine then ;)
<mvo> thank you :)
<hallyn> Sarvatt: trying out compiz with nouveau today - works like a charm!
<hallyn> (so far :)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - ok, bug 656881
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656881 in update-manager (Ubuntu) ""Install" button sometimes doesn't do anything (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656881
<OwaisL> hello folks, is maverick final shipping with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/647039
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 647039 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Using unity-launcher crashes Unity and causes a reload. (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Critical,Triaged]
<OwaisL> i don't see any updates
<seb128> hi OwaisL, guess it is since iso are being tested and will not be rolled again for non blocker bugs
<OwaisL> seb128, mean I'll not be able to use Unity. sigh!! :-(
<OwaisL> seb128, are you aware of the progress on this one?
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> didrocks is maintaining unity and UNE
<didrocks> hum, he is not there
<Cimi> davidbarth: skype? :)
<Cimi> seb128: someone to ping dbarth for me :P
<Cimi> is he at home?
<seb128> Cimi, he was around some minutes ago, not sure where he is
<bratsche> He's hiding from Cimi.
<bratsche> :)
<bratsche> jk
<davidbarth> yes
<davidbarth> i'm here, i'm here
<davidbarth> stop pinging me all at the same time
<Cimi> ahaha damn
<Cimi> I need him ;)
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, what was the package again which does the background caching?
<seb128> pitti, gnome-desktop?
<pitti> ah, cheers
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you get an answer to your breaks question? policy manual seems to imply no: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-breaks
<didrocks> no need to answer, seb128 is so quick :)
<doko> didrocks: online?
<didrocks> doko: yes
<doko>  there are now cairo-dock-plugins *and* cairo-dock-plug-ins in maverick ... what's the difference?
<doko> didrocks: ^^^
<doko> can one be removed?
<didrocks> doko: I think this should be asked to upstream, I'll next time I met them
<doko> ok, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<Cimi> davidbarth: sabdfl: now uses two different styles for counters and timers http://i.imgur.com/XPRuz.png
<davidbarth> Cimi: sweet
<Cimi> I'm off for today, good weekend @ all!
<didrocks> enjoy your week-end Cimi
<davidbarth> Cimi: good week-end, see you on monday
<Cimi> you too didier!
<Cimi> bye david!
<didrocks> jcastro: awesome blog post. I'll translate and use it heavily I guess :)
<jcastro> didrocks: I have printed it and hung it on my desk
<didrocks> jcastro: heh :-)
 * kenvandine needs to see this blog post
<kenvandine> haha... awesome jcastro!
<kenvandine> oh wow... that's a cool feature.  posting a url to an image to identi.ca automatically attaches the image to the post
<kenvandine> so it gets rendered in gwibber :)
<seb128> hum
<seb128> vuntz, do you know if there is a gtk3 version working with glib 2.26?
<vuntz> seb128: nope
<vuntz> seb128: you need 2.27
<seb128> vuntz, :-(
<seb128> will make harder to work on maverick for porting
<kenvandine> seb128, libgwibber is now gtk3 ready :)
<seb128> kenvandine, great ;-)
<kenvandine> just need natty to upload too :)
<kenvandine> not that it is important right now
<kenvandine> however, it did make me notice a completely unrelated bug I'll SRU for maverick though
<seb128> ok
<seb128> yeah, we are waiting on natty for several things
<seb128> since next cycle will be busy we should try moving early
<kenvandine> and i really wish someone would look at bug 621952
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621952 in vala (Ubuntu) "‘_vala_dbus_register_object’ defined but not used (affects: 1) (heat: 85)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621952
<kenvandine> i want to keep building locally with stricter flags, but that breaks
<seb128> kenvandine, how come you didn't add a bug watch? ;-)
<kenvandine> i did
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> didn't do a affects
<kenvandine> but there is a bug watch listed on the right
 * kenvandine does that
<seb128> it seems that should be an easy bug to fix
<seb128> I will not step for it though, enough to do already :p
 * kenvandine steps away for lunch
<kenvandine> bbiab
 * didrocks out for sport and dinner (yeah, *sport*), bbl :p
<jcastro> seb128 you guys will be doing your blueprints right after release right?
<seb128> jcastro, dunno, ask rick
<seb128> I don't know who is in charge of doing that for us
<OwaisL> kenvandine, porting to gtk3 mostly involves using the gi.reposiry right? anything else that needs to be done?
<OwaisL> gi.repository*
<kenvandine> it actually already did that
<kenvandine> only thing i needed to change was using accessor methods instead of accessing properties directly
<OwaisL> kenvandine, could you please link me to a guide or doc listing guidelines for porting to gtk3
<kenvandine> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/2.91/gtk-migrating-2-to-3.html
<kenvandine> CFLAGS='-DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGSEAL_ENABLE -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGTK_DISABLE_SINGLE_INCLUDES'
<OwaisL> kenvandine, thanks a lot mate!
<kenvandine> is all i did... and fixed the errors :)
<ehcah> Hello. I'm trying to run an application using wine. If su to root, I can run it from terminal. As myself, I get "wine: /home/jason/.wine is not owned by you".
<ehcah> gone to my /.wine directory and ran ls -l. Everything appears to be owned by me?
<didrocks> ok, time for a week-end (will be around tomorrow morning and a little bit the week-end)
<soren> ehcah: It's complaining about /home/jason/.wine, not stuff *in* /home/jason/.wine.
<Sarvatt> ehcah: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER/.wine then never ever ever run wine as root again :)
<Sarvatt> ehcah: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-96bebfa287b4288974de0df23351f278b0d41014
<ehcah> Hey Guys. Sorry I missed your suggestions. I had IRC minimized.
<ehcah> Sarvatt: I end up doing a complete uninstall/reinstall.
<ehcah> I have a different problem now: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/509009/
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-09
<asac> my NM applet is not visible ;)
<didrocks> asac: launching unity in the gnome session?
<asac> aber my final pre-release distupgrade reboot :/
<asac> didrocks: no this is gnome session ;)
<asac> its there somewhere, but seems the icon is gone or something
<asac> really just 1px wide where i can click to get nm menu
<didrocks> asac: ok weird then… just got that when unity steals the systray to GNOME, but not when I'm only using gnome-panel
<asac> didrocks: feels too similar to be not the same problem
<asac> otoh i can still click
<asac> so the systray applet at least is still there
<didrocks> yeah, so that's different I guess
<asac> didrocks: what process would in your theory be stealing that?
<didrocks> asac: when another process is stealing it, you have the systray applet crashing and disappearing
<didrocks> so you can really not click anywhere :-)
<didrocks> but apart from a "panel" process, I don't know of other trying to steal it
<asac> i have /usr/lib/gnome-panel/wnck-applet
<didrocks> well, things like cairo-dock and family maybe…
<asac> why do i have that?
<didrocks> let me look
<asac> isnt that something netbookish?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> cairo-dock? no, it's a dock like you have awn and others…
<didrocks> but I don't think you install those bling bling things :)
<didrocks> and you will see them on your desktop
 * asac doesnt see anything on his desktop as he always runs full screen windows
 * asac looks whats going on there
<asac> i have one place on the desktop where probably 10000 files are stacked above each other because whenever i download with the Desktop download default of ubuntu it goes there
<asac> can we finally move downloads to Downloads ;)?
<asac> or beter: directly to Videos, Music, etc.
<didrocks> asac: it's move to Downloads normally, on a fresh install
<didrocks> moved*
<asac> didrocks: yeah. but mime-type sorted would be much better. or having a mime-type filtered view instead of real folders for music etc.
<didrocks> oh right :)
<asac> good to know ... how can i get a fresh install state ;)?
<asac> how about a spec: freshify ;)
<didrocks> heh :-) looking for the xdg file for that, one sec
<asac> at best without killing those changes i really care about
<asac> there are a bunch of changes that i didnt change, but that still stuck. like the three shutdown buttons i stiill have :)
<didrocks> ah, finally got it!
<didrocks> .config/user-dirs.dirs
<didrocks> XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR
<didrocks> "$HOME/Téléchargements" here for instance
<asac> omg. translating those in config files is wrong imo ;)(
<asac> those don't change if you change language then :)
<asac> it hsould be solely on UI level where translation happens for special folders
<didrocks> asac: right, it's just the language choosed at install time
<didrocks> choosen
<didrocks> chosen
<didrocks> grrr :-)
<didrocks> and I agree about that being on UI level, but I think it was that before and the CLI didn't map it, of course
 * asac tries killing gnome-panel and hopes for a relayout fixing nm being gone
<asac> yay its back
<asac> guess its undeterministic/racy
<asac> hmm
<asac> didrocks: do you know that order is random there?
<asac> my panel clock was on the right ... now after second killall gnome-panel the systray network thing is on the right
<asac> and the clock on the left ... odd
<asac> if it was two systray things changing order i would understand
 * asac kills again
<asac> hah
<asac> three times nm was right, clock was left ... now its flipped again ;)
<nigelb> murder all around apparently.
<nigelb> 4th time licky perhaps
<didrocks> asac: do you mean gnome-panel is buggy? not really a news :-)
<nigelb> *lucky
<didrocks> asac: next cycle, we will get the dbus version, hope that's going to get better
<asac> didrocks: i block slot to lurk on desktop meetings i guess
<asac> didrocks: what happened to the applet for nm?
<asac> oh right... just connman gets that for now
<asac> didrocks: is that going well?
<didrocks> asac: I just tried it during the cycle. It wasn't as good as NM feature-wise, but it's in better state than when NM began :-)
<didrocks> asac: stil a lot of bugs and weird behavior, but I think it'll be ok with the natty cycle
<didrocks> ask to mpt, he is using it everyday :-)
<asac> maybe i should try as well ... i dont have really special use cases. just wifi ;)
<asac> with WPA-PSK
<didrocks> should be ok then
<didrocks> it's in universe
<didrocks> indicator-network IIRC
<didrocks> at least, the last time I sponsored it :-)
<duanedesign> do my eyes deceive me or is couch replication working :)
<didrocks> it's working for 3 weeks for me :-)
<duanedesign> didrocks: i am anxious to test oneConf and get back to working on Stipple
<didrocks> duanedesign: hehe, once the sync was there, I worked on OneConf to get it in good shape for maverick. I think it is
<didrocks> duanedesign: now, I have a lot of idea to get better performance, already commited some work yesterday night
<didrocks> there are a lot of low hanging fruits :)
<duanedesign> didrocks: i have also been working on a script to get my irssi logs into Couch...been having Json searilixation errors though
<didrocks> also, I want to talk with u1 guys, as we can have a lot of revisions, like "how to compact the db from desktopcouch" and such
<didrocks> duanedesign: waow, I'm a little bit scared about the scalibity
<didrocks> (and I use weechat, not irssi ;))
<duanedesign> didrocks: that is understandable (scalability)
<duanedesign> didrocks: what bzr branch has the latest work on OneConf?
<didrocks> duanedesign: it's on my netbook which is upstair, I'll push it this week-end :)
<didrocks> duanedesign: lp:oneconf is currently the version in universe
<duanedesign> that makes sense (lp:oneconf) :D
<asac> didrocks: are there any x86 users that get the efl launcher? someone said that some 915 intel chips are not supported
<didrocks> duanedesign: isn't it? ;)
<didrocks> asac: it's not seeded
<didrocks> but I think the version should work from the repo
<asac> didrocks: ok cool. guess that means that no considerable user base has any problem?
<didrocks> ATI cards and old graphic chipset mostly
<didrocks> I just detect if you have hw acceleration or not
<didrocks> if not, I prompt a message
<didrocks> change the default session to GNOME
<didrocks> and logout
<asac> ah ... so gnome is seeded on netbook?
 * asac didnt know that
<didrocks> well, netbook has most of gnome softwares
<didrocks> so, we just have gnome-panel which isn't needed in unity
<didrocks> and the gnome.desktop file in the session dir, which is in gdm in any case
<asac> right ... is there any difference of that session default to the ubuntu desktop image?
<didrocks> not a lot, we don't ship brasero for instance as a netbook doesn't have a burner most of the time
<didrocks> and simple-scan IIRC
<asac> *nods*
<didrocks> apart from that, there is no pratical difference
<duanedesign> have a good day didrocks
<didrocks> duanedesign: thanks, enjoy desktopcouch syncing :-)
<devildante> hello everyone :)
<devildante> YokoZar: around?
<rickspencer3> hi devildante
<devildante> hi rickspencer3 :)
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> how's it going today?
<pitti> rickspencer3: pretty well; not much to do for me, as it seems
 * rickspencer3 knocks wood
<rickspencer3> pitti, skaet is working on release notes with robbiew
<rickspencer3> other than that, just looking around to make sure no last minute issues arise today, but all seems well
<robbiew> pitti: go enjoy your Saturday! ;)
<pitti> robbiew: you mean go out to this hilariously nasty weather today?
<pitti> sun, warm, colourful leaves on the trees
<pitti> we'll do some kiting this afternoon
<robbiew> pitti: heh...it's pretty nasty in London
<robbiew> but what's new :)
<didrocks> robbiew: beautiful weather in France, you should come! :-)
<didrocks> oh, there is this "release thing", and so you can't, right? sorry ;-)
<robbiew> didrocks: weather is beautiful in Austin, Texas as well...so I'll just go there on Monday ;)
<didrocks> heh :-)
<didrocks> hope that you will have enough room for your legs this time!
<fagan> So quiet for the day before a release
<rickspencer3> hi fagan
<fagan> hi rickspencer3
<fagan> :)
<didrocks> better quiet than crazy :)
<nigelb> fagan: the crazyness has been channeled in to #ubuntu-release-party
<fagan> oh I forgot about #ubuntu-release-party
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hey dude around at all?
<rickspencer3> pitti, are you still around?
<ari-tczew> is not dude an offensive word?
<rickspencer3> ari-tczew, it is not
<rickspencer3> well, not here, anyway
<fagan> ari-tczew: nope
<fagan> dude is an awesome word
<fagan> its part of my core lexicon
<didrocks> rickspencer3: hey, can I help on anything?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, well, robbiew is seeing a bit of an odd issue with gwibber
<rickspencer3> he's checking to see if he can see it on the ISO
<robbiew> yeah...almost done zsyncing and will test
<didrocks> ok, not really my field then, and I'm not really using it (I'm even not twittering), but I'm happy to try to confirm if needed
 * robbiew suspects it's just my machine in an odd state
<didrocks> robbiew: do you have the same if you try with a guest account?
<robbiew> didrocks: let me check
<rickspencer3> I'll check too
<robbiew> didrocks: worked fine in guess session...so just my settings...whew! :)
 * robbiew stops creating a USB live image
<didrocks> robbiew: was it so scary issue? :-)
<robbiew> nah..not really
<robbiew> it was just the gwibber icon was popping up in the indicator area
<rickspencer3> omg, respin!
<robbiew> and not using the "Broadcast" icon
<robbiew> heh
<robbiew> but apparently rickspencer3 found a unity bug :)
<didrocks> nooooooooo :-)
<czajkowski> robbiew: that gwibber icon happens to pop up infrequently atm on 10.10
<czajkowski> and I've no idea why and it goes away on reboot
<robbiew> czajkowski: hmmm
<robbiew> didrocks: nevermind on the unity bug...false alarm
<didrocks> robbiew: *phew*, I'm still checking :)
<czajkowski> robbiew: I cant reproduce it but it was there last week and comes and goes.. not sure what I'm doing that triggers it
<robbiew> czajkowski: I suspect some part of it is crashing and failing to register with the indicator-applet or something
<robbiew> whatever...hardly not worth release noting
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> robbiew: was a more you're not going mad and you did see the icon comment :)
<robbiew> aye...thnx ;)
<jcastro> anyone need help with anything?
<robbiew> jcastro: we're actually good ;)
<jcastro> I don't believe you.
<jcastro> robbiew: dropping a mention of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek next week for people to learn how to use their shiny new OS would help me out though. :)
<robbiew> mention where?
<jcastro> robbiew: release announcement perhaps? :)
<robbiew> no way
<jcastro> heh
<asac> is it out yet? ;)
<asac> jcastro: can we talk on monday please?
<jcastro> robbiew: so I suppose a stackexchange link in your signature is also out of the question?
<jcastro> (j/k)
<robbiew> lol
<jcastro> asac: yes I read the backscroll, no worries, we'll be fine!
<asac> jcastro: i am sure that you will be fine! ;)
<asac> enjoy your weekend!
<jcastro> asac: have you seen the instructive videos?
<jcastro> they should cover like 90% of what you need
<asac> jcastro: i have seen nothing. i need a personal induction and need to talk about other things
<jcastro> http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/file/3539348/
<jcastro> http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/file/3544119/
<jcastro> http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/file/3544126/
<asac> yes, thats fine. i doubt it answers my questions though :)
<jcastro> replace the urls I mention there with "summit.ubuntu.com"
<asac> wy?
<jcastro> because they are out of date in the video, we don't really use the wiki anymore, etc.
<jcastro> summit and the lp blueprint page is all you need: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n
<asac> ok i will watch them, but i dont think this will answer my questions
<asac> but well see
<asac> lets talk monday
<jcastro> oh I know it won't
 * asac copies those urls to notes
<asac> but i will watch them so i am well prepared and dont ask stuff that is already in there. so thanks
<jcastro> heh
<Amaranth> whoa, people here on a weekend
<jcastro> we'll be fine, if you know what sessions and bp's you want we can knock them out in less than an hour
<fagan> Amaranth: its release weekend
<Amaranth> well sure
<fagan> so its kinda a given
<asac> jcastro: from when are you available monday (in UTC time)
<asac> ?
<Amaranth> btw, iOS 4.1 jailbreak is going to be released 10/10/10 at 10:10:10 am, stealing our thunder
<jcastro> asac: 1300 is when I start work
<jcastro> asac: I'd help you now but I am in and out before the game, but I'll make it priority for monday
<asac> jcastro: great thats the only slot i have available ... sent you and invite
<asac> jcastro: sure thats fine. i dont want to talk now anyway
<asac> its saturday after all ;)
<asac> ok enjoy!
<asac> ttyl
<didrocks> rebooting, brb
<pitti> rickspencer3: o/
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<rickspencer3> thanks for pinging back, didrocks was around and helped out though
<pitti> ok, cool
<didrocks> ok, after digging, guest-session isn't guilty, gdm isn't guilty, gnome-session either and unity isn't
<didrocks> but gconf has an empty environment when forking :/
<didrocks> which wasn't the case in lucid
<bilalakhtar> didrocks: guilty for what?
<didrocks> some guest session issue in UNE
<bilalakhtar> hmm
 * bilalakhtar isn't able to run unity
<bilalakhtar> thanks to bug #616697
<ubot2> bilalakhtar: Bug 616697 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/616697 is private
<bilalakhtar> thanks to bug #616997
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616997 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "[RV515] Unity keeps reloading with a white background (affects: 14) (dups: 5) (heat: 139)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616997
<didrocks> ah, ATI card…
<didrocks> ok, dinner time there
<bilalakhtar> bye didrocks !
<Zdra> 42
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-10
<kmckinney> Quick question for anyone out there...
<kmckinney> I am attempting to compile a package that is looking for an older version of a dependency.
<kmckinney> The package is looking for “hal 0.5.10”; however, I have “hal 0.5.14” installed on my system.
<kmckinney> Can someone provide me with some pointers on how to upgrade a dependency within a package?
<Riddell> what's in the Build-Depends line in debian/control ?
<kmckinney> Riddell: checking now
<kmckinney> actually I am not sure where this information is located.. I did a grep on the source code and I do not see it
<kmckinney> Riddell: where should I look for this ?
<Riddell> kmckinney: are you actually building a package or building an application's source code you've downloaded?
<kmckinney> I am building the source code for package gnome-device-manager
<kmckinney> I eventually want to upgrade this package from hal to udev and fix several bugs that have been reported
<kmckinney> also - I am still a newbie to Ubuntu development..
<Riddell> well I'm not a gnome user but I thought gnome-device-manager was obsolete
<kmckinney> Riddell: it is obsolete but I am trying to bring it back to life.
<kmckinney> If I can successfully upgrade the package to use udev instead of hal this will give it life again
<Riddell> #ubuntu-app-devel for application development on Ubuntu
<kmckinney> Riddell: thanks
<jcastro> kmckinney: ping someone in upstream GNOME
<jcastro> I don't recall if that app is going to still be around or whatever
<jcastro> but porting it to udev should happen upstream anyway
<kmckinney> jcastro: who should I chat with about this?
<jcastro> check out the gnome desktop devel list.
<kmckinney> ok
<jcastro> http://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/desktop-devel-list
<jcastro> that should get you started
<kmckinney> ok
<kmckinney> thanks
<jcastro> cheers
<pitti> kenvandine: please reupload empathy with a bug reference
<sabdfl> morning folks
<fagan> morning sabdfl
<sabdfl> morning ivanka, fagan
<ivanka> morning sabdfl
<czajkowski> aloha
<fagan> morning czajkowski
<rickspencer3> pitti, mvo, you guys around hanging around at all?
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes, I am
<pitti> at least until 10:10 UTC :)
<rickspencer3> pitti, what happens then?
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, the 10.10 announcement, I hope? :-)
 * rickspencer3 sips puts on sun glasses
<rickspencer3> pitti, mvo well?
<pitti> yippieee!
<mvo> ROCK
<pitti> spot landing!
<pitti> #u-r-p is just crazy
<pitti> fun to watch every time again
 * mvo takes a fine cup of tea to celebrate
<fagan> yay
<czajkowski> robbiew: nice time stamp
<rickspencer3> ok guys, time to start working on Natty!
<rickspencer3> ;)
 * rickspencer3 whip cracking noises
<pitti> rickspencer3: can't, not open yet :)
 * pitti waves and wishes everyone a nice Sunday
<rickspencer3> pitti, check again
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> bye pitti!
<pitti> time for sun and hike!
<pitti> rickspencer3: ah, LP bug; it's not on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu, but queues do exist apparently
<pitti> cu tomorrow
<rickspencer3> elmo just opened Natty :)
<rickspencer3> bye pitti
<pitti> rickspencer3: have a save travel home
<rickspencer3> I'll see you Tuesday, traveling tomorrow
<czajkowski> 61 release parties taking place from today onwards
<aquarius> good work, guys.
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> aquarius, you too!
<nigelb> pitti: did you get the torrent fixed?
<sense> aquarius: The new version of python-vte that was uploaded to -proposed today fixes the $TERM not set issue.
<aquarius> sense, yay!
<sense> indeed
<aquarius> am way sick of typing export TERM=xterm into guake windows :)
<sense> So was I. Thanks to Mathieu Trudel not anymore!
<aquarius> so it'll be srued?
<nigelb> -proposed means it was srued right?
<sense> aquarius: I'm not familiar with the SRU-process, all I know is that it is in maverick-proposed already.
<aquarius> sweet. that'll do me :)
<aquarius> worst comes to worst I can alwys just yank the deb :)
<sense> yeah
<aquarius> sense, am not seeing a new python-vte in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-proposed/
<sense>  *** 1:0.26.0-0ubuntu2 0
<sense>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-proposed/main amd64 Packages
<sense> That's what I've got here.
<aquarius> oh, it's in main. d'oh :)
<sense> Yes it is!
<aquarius> installing :)
<aquarius> hrm, guake still complaining about TERM not being set :(
<sense> restarted?
<aquarius> ya, killed guake and restarted it
<aquarius> that ought to be enough
<sense> yeah
<sense> That is strange.
<aquarius> although I only installed the new python-vte and not a new vte (because it doesn't seem to depend on a newer vte, so I assume it doesn't need it)
<sense> aquarius: I think it does. The Python bindings work by calling the functions in the C library.
<sense> So you need the new library as well.
<aquarius> ah
<aquarius> then it probably ought to depend on the newer version :)
<sense> Well, the Pyhton bindings work without the new C library, the bug just isn't fixed in that case.
<aquarius> fair
<aquarius> installing new libvte
<aquarius> yay! fixed!
<aquarius> yay!
 * aquarius does a little dance
<sense> Great!
<aquarius> good man. I never would have thought to check -proposed :)
<sense> :)
<aquarius> hrm. libqt4-multimedia isn't in maverick. Who would know about that, I wonder?
<Riddell> aquarius: probably not anyone on a gtk channel :)
<Riddell> aquarius: upstream replaced it with libqtmultimediakit1
<Riddell> although anyone who cares will recommend still using phonon
<kenvandine> pitti, uploaded
<aquarius> Riddell, aha, cool, I'm glad you're around :) The reason I ask is that I have a lucid third-party package that depends on libqt-multimedia, which obviously won't install on mav since libqt-multimedia isn't there, and I wondered what I'd do to fix it :)
<Riddell> aquarius: recompile it to use qtmultimediakit I suppose, the API is much the same
<aquarius> Riddell, k, cheers. I have nudged the upstream people to do a 10.10 package (they have lucid in their ppa, but no mav ppa)
<Riddell> I didn't know there were any actual qtmultimedia uses out there, it's a badly written and pointless module
<pitti> nigelb: no, seems it's blocked on my end (ISP)
<bcurtiswx> Great Work for 10.10.10 everyone :)
<nigelb> pitti: hrm, it didn't work for me for 10 mins
<nigelb> worked later
<TheMuso> Hey robert_ancell, welcome back.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, hey, good to be back!
<TheMuso> ...except for the email backlog.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-03
<smspillaz> morning all
<smspillaz> any emergencies ?
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: I saw some compiz crashers over the weekend...not sure of the bug #s. let me see if I can find them.
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: not sure if compiz or nux
<smspillaz> I fixed most of the ones I could find, so we should have distro patches ready to do for that
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: hmm...seems mine didn't get filed...I'm going to pastbin my crash file to see if you knew about it
<smspillaz> kk
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: also still getting a ccsm crash every time I open that app..
<smspillaz> I wonder if we've got the latest compizconfig-python
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: ccsm crasher http://paste.ubuntu.com/701343/
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: compiz is takign some time to pastebin...big crash file ;)
<smspillaz> heh
<smspillaz> yeah, so I've fixed that upstream
<smspillaz> http://git.compiz.org/compiz/compizconfig/compizconfig-python/commit/?id=7c28ad895a34744d3c238b9931027f6ff2510b11
<smspillaz> I wonder if it ever got merged downstream
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: compiz crasher http://paste.ubuntu.com/701345/
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: did you paste the .crash ?
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: I did, the last link...
<smspillaz> ah
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: not coming up?
<smspillaz> you'll probably just want to find the backtrace section
<smspillaz> and paste that in future ;-)
<smspillaz> yeah, that's nux
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: is it known already? and fixed/fixable?  :)
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: are there other crashers out there that you are aware of?
<smspillaz> seen that a few times myself though I'm in lapcooke^Wnouveau, so I thought that maybe it was the driver being stupid (since fglrx was crashing in the same function due to advertising wrong opengl support)
<smspillaz> but I'll pass that on to jay
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: not that I'm aware of
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: ok
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: I noticed something
<jasoncwarner_> CTRL+ALT+SHIFT and arrow to move a window to another workspace?
<jasoncwarner_> you know of which I speak?
<jasoncwarner_> in one of the latest updates of compiz this went from being a "smooth" process, to the window you are moving jerking around...feels a bit woobly or herky-jerky
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: ^^
<smspillaz> yeah, it's not fixable unfortunately
<smspillaz> I basically had to make it that way in order to fix a stacking bug
<smspillaz> next cycle it will be, but I need to break some APIs
<smspillaz> basically, that happens if the window tries to resize itself while it is changing viewports, in that case we force asynchronous movement, which is dependent on how fast your server is
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: is there a bug you are tracking for that already?
<smspillaz> probably not, but it's one of the first things I'm going to get on to wwhen I can start breaking the API again
<smspillaz> oddly enough, it's quite smooth here, so maybe you're missing something that I have
<smspillaz> *shrug*
<smspillaz> (using synchronous movement while a winow is being resized server side is dangerous and can cause undefined behaviour / window stacking problems
<rickspencer3> pitti, jasoncwarner_, what's the word on the street?
<rickspencer3> release looking good?
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: pitti likely won't be online today. German something or other. Unification day, maybe?
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, sounds nice :)
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: I've been testing it all weekend and feeling pretty solid to me. reported a nux / compiz crasher to smspillaz (who is working with jay to fix it).
<rickspencer3> I wonder if it's a French holiday?
<jasoncwarner_> but that was the only thing for me.
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, yeah, I hit that crasher yesterday
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, an Gwibber is not working well for me
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: oh? what is going on with gwibber?
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, let me find my bug
<rickspencer3> bug #864727
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864727 in gwibber "Gwibber failing to start, or starting very very slowly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864727
<RAOF> There's also bug #863303 which I've hit a couple of times today, but that's apparently fixed in trunk.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863303 in nux "compiz assert failure: *** glibc detected *** compiz: free(): corrupted unsorted chunks: 0x0000000004a1d390 ***" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863303
<jasoncwarner_> yuck, neither of those look like fun.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, that was the bug I was getting
<RAOF> And when didrocks gets in, I'll ping him about it; the unity/compiz release process is full of special-cases only he knows about.
<rickspencer3> is there *another* compiz/nux crasher?
<RAOF> rickspencer3: Not that I've hit recently.
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: that is the one I was getting as well.
<rickspencer3> phew
<rickspencer3> the Gwibber one is a bit more minor, I think
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_,  the other one is that one where certain windows don't get decorated
<rickspencer3> bug #861143
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861143 in unity "unity 3d firefox window borders disappear" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861143
<jasoncwarner_> rickspencer3: that is still happening for you? can you get it pretty consistently?
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, nah, it never really happened to me
<rickspencer3> maybe just with gwibber last night
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_ i have fixed that
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: the nux crasher?
<smspillaz> no. the firefox issue
<jbicha> smspillaz: should maximized windows show a title bar when viewed in spread mode (or whatever you call it)?
<jbicha> like when I have 2 terminals open, one maximized and one windowed and I click the terminal icon in the launcher
<didrocks> good morning
<jasoncwarner_> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner_, how was your week-end?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: pretty good, thanks! you?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: was nice, thanks :)
<jasoncwarner_> how was your system? stable all weekedend ?  ;)
<didrocks> well, I have check_gl_texture_size crashing, but apart from that, it's ok. you?
 * didrocks makes dist-upgrades of the week-end there
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: oh? RAOF , see what didrocks just said?
<RAOF> didrocks: Oh, hey?  What's happening there?
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: some of us got a nux crasher as well. https://launchpad.net/bugs/863303
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863303 in nux "compiz assert failure: *** glibc detected *** compiz: free(): corrupted unsorted chunks: 0x0000000004a1d390 ***" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> RAOF: not sure, the crash is pretty random. I'm upgrading to let apport report a crash if I still get it
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: having a look
<RAOF> didrocks: And is it affecting your session noticabley?
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, it can prevent compiz starting
<RAOF> I don't know how that could happen :)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: ok, it's fixed in trunk apparently, will look to backport some commit today for tomorrow
<didrocks> RAOF: well, maybe just a coincidence :)
<RAOF> You're now the second person to complain of this; the other is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/824099/comments/19
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824099 in gnome-desktop3 "Max GL texture size can break multi-head" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> RAOF: the description is totally what I experience
<RAOF> Although *they* seem to have fixed things with a package upgrade; anything which kills GL can cause check_gl_texture_size to crash, and will likely also take down other GL clients, like Compiz.
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: could you get the problem on a consistent basis? after you upgrade, would you notice if the problem goes away?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: it happened 3 times on 10 reboots, so yeah, will try that once the upgrade is over there
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: ok...
 * jasoncwarner_ waits to see!
 * RAOF also waits.
<didrocks> RAOF: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/859632/comments/4 FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859632 in compiz-plugins-main "package compiz-plugins-main-default 1:0.9.5.94 bzr20110919-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/compiz/grid.xml', which is also in package compiz-plugins 1:0.9.4 bzr20110606-0ubuntu1~natty2" [High,Fix released]
<didrocks> (still upgrading)
<RAOF> didrocks: Ta.
<RAOF> Oh, hah!  Upgrades from natty-proposed.
<RAOF> Slash natty-updates.
<didrocks> RAOF: got the same issue with compiz :p
<jibel> didrocks, salut. I get bug 863717 on 2 different systems. is it a known issue ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863717 in oneconf "oneconf-service crashed with HTTPError in __negotiatehttp(): (403, 'Forbidden')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863717
<didrocks> jibel: salut, oh no, let me have a look
<didrocks> jibel: do you have a proxy?
<jibel> didrocks, yes
<didrocks> and is it the same when you try to make a review
<didrocks> jibel: it's piston, mvo did some changes last week for proxy support
<jibel> didrocks, a review ? I get it when I update the package cache.
<didrocks> jibel: I bet you have the same crash when you do a review in software-center
<didrocks> (the same piston component is used)
<jibel> didrocks, I can't try, s-c crashed on launch :(
<didrocks> jibel: argh, anyway, thanks! I'll let mvo knows about piston
<jibel> didrocks, mvo bug 865076
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865076 in software-center "software-center crashed with TypeError: Couldn't find conversion for foreign struct 'cairo.Context'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865076
<didrocks> jibel: I'll let him know
 * didrocks reboots now with the upgrade
<smspillaz> hi @ all
<didrocks> RAOF: jasoncwarner_: after 7 log off and reboot, I can't reproduce it anymore, so seems good
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: for the other crash, I'll try to gather something to upload for tomorrow morning. We can't just take trunk, there are already stuff that we can't ship in oneiric (design changes…)
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: ok, the nux crasher is the other one. Hope that gets fixed right quick!
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: the one you pointed me this morning, isn't it? if it's the case, I found the commit in trunk, but I want to see with njpatel to make a big upload with only crasher fixes
<czajkowski> aloha
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, ca va ? passé un bon w.e?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va, et toi?
<seb128> ça va bien! ;-)
<czajkowski> didrocks: cant find that bug I logged the other day but still happening the alt tabbing switcher display freezes. Also any idea why the default to alt tabbing is SOOO_SLOW!
<didrocks> czajkowski: nvidia card?
<czajkowski> nope
<didrocks> a lot of windows opened?
<czajkowski> nope and in 2D as it is painful in 3d
<didrocks> just slow or the whole display freezes?
<didrocks> oh
<czajkowski> slow as feck
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> 2d has no change for alt + tab
<didrocks> it's still the metacity one, without any preview
<czajkowski> didrocks: ah ok
<didrocks> so, I would tell something else is bad on your setup then
<czajkowski> didrocks: grand, there just seems to be too slow a delay between alt to the next applciation
<didrocks> czajkowski: hum? please define "slow" then :)
<czajkowski> didrocks: 5 seconds before I can get to another aplication
<didrocks> czajkowski: yeah, something bad is happening then
<didrocks> czajkowski: and same thing in -2d?
<czajkowski> yes
<didrocks> no clue at all then, it's neither compiz/metacity, maybe just a slow display in general,
<didrocks> ?
<czajkowski> wasn't before in natty.
<czajkowski> shall go fiddle around with settings and see if it helps
<didrocks> czajkowski: hum, as you can get that across compiz and metacity, I really have no idea, nothing else is slow in your display?
<czajkowski> nope nothing
<didrocks> waow, weird, RAOF any idea? ^
<czajkowski> didrocks: aye indeed, not as weird as updating on friday, finding my desktop image gone, and my default settings for watching movies gone from vlc. I think my laptop likes to drive me bonkers
<didrocks> yeah :-) after today's update, is it better for those issues?
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi seb128
<seb128> rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> seb128, fine and you?
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks
<seb128> rodrigo_, I'm good thanks ;-)
<seb128> rodrigo_, you didn't upload g-s-d on friday? :-(
<rodrigo_> seb128, no, dont have the fix for bug 863038 yet
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863038 in gnome-settings-daemon "If turnoff the screen setting set to 'never' screen turns off instantly" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863038
<rodrigo_> I've been having a look this weekend also, so hopefully will have it fixed today
<seb128> rodrigo_, we should have done an upload for the "suspend on idle default value"
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh
<seb128> rodrigo_, we got some rc bugs on the w.e and people really freak out about it
<rodrigo_> should I do an upload now?
<seb128> rodrigo_, it also seems that setting the key is not enough, some boxes still suspend but that's hard to say without landing the default value change and see if issues remain
<Laney> is that bug 864479 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864479 in gnome-control-center "System goes to hibernate or suspend even when set to "Don't suspend"" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864479
<seb128> rodrigo_, yes please, we already lost 2 days of testing
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> Laney, that bug is a duplicate of bug #860485 but yes
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860485 in gnome-settings-daemon "bad default setting: suspend after 30min when plugged in" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860485
<Laney> hm? that bug seems to be about the default
<Laney> but the one I linked is about not respecting the setting even when manually set
<seb128> Laney, well it started about the default and then we noticed that it was still buggy even with the correct value
<seb128> Laney, so the bug evolved a bit, we should update the title ... or use the other one
<seb128> either way, it doesn't matter much which one of the 2 we use, "known issue"
<Laney> right
<seb128> Laney, did you set the setting with the ui or with gsettings,dconf-editor?
<Laney> dup and fix the title then
<Laney> ui
<seb128> Laney, can you check the value of your keys?
<Laney> sorry I can't, I'm away from the laptop
<Laney> cjwatson was having the issue though: ^^^
<seb128> bah unity focus...
<seb128> Laney, gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout
<rickspencer3> anybody know what this is referring to? http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<seb128> rickspencer3, Oneiric? ;-)
<didrocks> that was my guess as well…
<rickspencer3> but, er, it's set for Tuesday next week?
<seb128> seems wrong indeed
<Laney> how about this one? http://thisisntthecountdown.com/
<rickspencer3> dang
<jbicha> Laney: my instinct on the second one was that it was a test site for the other one, & I'm guessing marketers can't count
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I thought it was some kind of troll / game
<Laney> every time you refresh it you get a different time
<Laney> eet eez a mystery
<jbicha> nah, the mystery I'm beginning to worry about is what happened to the P announcement
<Laney> maybe we're going to get a jobsian launch announcement
<jbicha> hmm the countdown is now set to 0
<jbicha> giggles at http://thisisthefinalcountdown.com/
<didrocks> seb128: alt + key for gtk3 app is not fixed yet, isn't it?
<seb128> didrocks, no, ted hinted that it was not an easy issue and that he might need to take Cody out for lunch to discuss it ;-)
<didrocks> urgh ok :/
<seb128> didrocks, in fact he has been looking for it without much luck before this cycle
<seb128> we need a gtk guy...
<seb128> he thinks it's an issue in gtk or gtk which changed how it works
<didrocks> ok
<jibel> I have 2 systems where Unity sometimes fails to start with "Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing" after a fresh installation. Is it known ?
<didrocks> jibel: there is a bug about it, I pinged smspillaz on Friday
<jibel> didrocks, do you have a bug number ?
<jibel> I can't find it
<didrocks> jibel: it was a local crash and I just pastebin a partial stack (was with a not packaged version, so couldn't get apport)
<didrocks> jibel: please report the crash I'll add it to the milestone
<jibel> didrocks, bug 851345
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851345 in compiz "compiz crashes on i915 graphic module with GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851345
<didrocks> jibel: thanks
<didrocks> jibel: do you get that at every boot?
<jibel> didrocks, no
<didrocks> ok thanks
<jibel> maybe once every 4 or 5 boots
<seb128> I wonder if that couldn't be a lightdm issue
<seb128> jibel, could you check with other things than compiz
<seb128> or glxinfo?
<seb128> just to see if xorg has a correct init
<seb128> i.e if the issue is lightdm,xorg or compiz
<RAOF> When I've asked people for details, I seem to recall that being due to not having permissions to access /dev/dri, so GL fails.
<tjaalton> is there a key to press that prevents the sidebar from appearing? it's annoying when you need to work close to the border..
<RAOF> ?LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo? is the magical incantation (once in the session) to work that out.
<tjaalton> ah, best to have the launcher on all the time
<RAOF> That's what I do on my big monitor.
<jibel> argh, I just lost the mouse, it becomes challenging to gather more information.
<tjaalton> RAOF: yeah, this is "only" 24" but wide enough to have it always there
<RAOF> That's the size of my monitor; it's pretty much big enough.
<RAOF> :)
<tjaalton> big enough for my table anyway :)
<jibel> here is the problem I think: libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied
<RAOF> Yup, there it is.
<RAOF> jibel: Is that while in your session?
<jibel> RAOF, yes
<RAOF> Can you pastebin the output of ?ck-list-sessions??
<seb128> RAOF, hey
<RAOF> seb128: Ho!
<seb128> RAOF, can you check bug #859836 and tell me from the xrandr log if that's an xorg, driver, etc issue?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859836 in gnome-control-center "Monitors are not identified in Oneiric with radeon driver" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859836
<RAOF> seb128: A fix for bug #865083 would be appropriate for upload now, right?  Either that or a 0-day SRU, but we can't pre-test them, right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865083 in xdiagnose "Breaks upgrades when natty-updates is enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865083
<RAOF> seb128: They've got a broken install; they have neither ati nor fglrx loaded, so they're using fbdev which has no resolution-changing capabilities at all.
<RAOF> seb128: I'll follow up on that bug.
<seb128> RAOF, upload now I would said, if r-t disagree they will not let it in and ask you to sru
<seb128> RAOF, but piti said bug fixes are fine until tomorrow
<seb128> RAOF, thanks
<RAOF> Np
<jibel> RAOF, http://paste.ubuntu.com/701543/
<RAOF> jibel: Just as I suspected, 	active = FALSE
<jibel> I noticed that /home/ubuntu/.xsession-errors is owned by root.
<RAOF> jibel: Something's not setting up the ConsoleKit session properly; you're not marked as active, so you don't have permissions to the DRI device.
<RAOF> Ok, dinner time.
<seb128> jibel, bug #863054
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863054 in lightdm "random login without common admin user permissions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863054
<seb128> jibel, I think it's a lightdm issue
<seb128> bug #863119
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863119 in lightdm "~/xsession-errors is owned by root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863119
<seb128> jibel, could you add your infos to #863119?
<jibel> seb128,  thanks, will do. it is annoying as it is a fresh installation.
<jibel> seb128, #851345 is a duplicate ?
<jibel> bug 851345
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851345 in compiz "compiz crashes on i915 graphic module with GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851345
<seb128> jibel, well I'm not 100% sure but I would guess that lightdm is not setting up the session properly
<seb128> RAOF, ^ can you make sure that robert_ancell is aware of that bug tomorrow?
<seb128> RAOF, I've difficulties catching him up online, his IRC hours are not very european friendly
<seb128> RAOF, enjoy your dinner ;-)
<seb128> jibel, can you add comments in each bug to cross references them maybe and robert_ancell can decide on what to do tomorrow
<seb128> RAOF, I would appreciate if you can look to bug #864505 as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864505 in gnome-control-center "[Oneiric] Cannot setup dual monitor with AMD 5870" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864505
<seb128> "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied"
<seb128> "requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1680, 0), size=(1680, 1050), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<seb128> we got several bugs like that
<seb128> those are driver limitations right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw maybe you could check the upstream patch for bug #841280 then go back to the other things you are debugging?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 841280 in gnome-control-center "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in count_languages_and_territories()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841280
<seb128> rodrigo_, it seems that it should be easy to review that one and maybe get it in if it makes sense
<seb128> then go back to the non trivial bugs ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks!
<Laney> i think i have a lead on that tomboy blocking shutdown bug btw
<RAOF> Laney: Is D-Bus# not delivering signals?
<RAOF> seb128: That guy has just broken his install in so many ways :)
<seb128> RAOF, ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, bug #856312 is similar, also a driver thing?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 856312 in xorg-server "Cant set resolution with two monitors" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856312
<seb128> RAOF, i.e https://launchpadlibrarian.net/81553241/Screenshot%20at%202011-09-22%2008%3A19%3A19.png
<seb128> RAOF, not sure how the capplet could handle those better
<RAOF> It could say "Stop using nomodeset, you moron"
<Laney> that's what it might be, yes. I'm going to instrument it to see.
<RAOF> I mean, that wouldn't be *helpful*, but it would point sufficiently technical users in the right direction :)
<seb128> RAOF, ;-)
<RAOF> Oh, no?  They're using fglrx?  I thought that worked reasonably :)
<RAOF> Laney: Because at one point I was diving into why Do's Banshee plugin was blocking on load, and it looked like it was because Banshee.CollectionIndexer was never getting the "done" signal.  But I ran out of gumption at that point.
<Laney> I'll let you know what I find out.
<RAOF> Oh, speak of the devil!  Good morning tseliot :)
<tseliot> RAOF: good morning to you. What's up?
<RAOF> tseliot: I'm confused by bug #856312.  I didn't think fglrx had that sort of framebuffer restriction.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 856312 in xorg-server "Cant set resolution with two monitors" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856312
<RAOF> tseliot: Specifically - it seems to be capping the Virtual size to a square based on the initial monitor configuration.  Which is what the UMS radeon drivers did, but the Xorg.0.log shows fglrx apparently loading happily.
<tseliot> RAOF: it doesn't, as long as you use AMD's control panel ;)
<RAOF> tseliot: With the corollory that it *does* if you don't use AMD's control panel?!
<tseliot> RAOF: yes, I guess so
<RAOF> ?
<RAOF> Ok.  I'll close out that bug then, I guess.
<tseliot> RAOF: I suspect it's a bug in their RandR implementation
<RAOF> That would seem likely, yes.
<tseliot> but you're really supposed to use their control panel, as with Nvidia
<RAOF> ? Is it wicked when you smile / even though you feel like crying ?
<tseliot> :)
<seb128> tseliot, if they are supposed to do that maybe our control center should list the ati tool and not the GNOME one
<tseliot> seb128: I think we used to have a patch for the display app to tell users to launch either nvidia-settings or the AMD panel instead, when it detected one of these drivers
<RAOF> That might be something worth resurrecting.
<seb128> well I think we dropped it because those drivers were supposed to understand xrandr nowadays
<RAOF> nvidia doesn't.
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> suckers!
<tseliot> seb128: Nvidia still doesn't and AMD's implementation has some limitations
<tseliot> :)
<RAOF> Although we could *technically* write a gnome-desktop backend which would talk NV-GLX; the code's already there in nvidia-settings.
<tseliot> RAOF: true, and I could also bug AMD about that bug
<RAOF> Yes, please!
<tseliot> ok, I will
<RAOF> I'll assign that bug to you so it shows up on your radar.
<tseliot> thanks
<seb128> tseliot, RAOF: thanks
<tseliot> thanks for bringing this up
<seb128> RAOF, tseliot: on bug #856312 the reported said he couldn't use the ati tools because it segfault on start iirc
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 856312 in fglrx-installer "Cant set resolution with two monitors" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856312
<seb128> bug #647802 he pointed
<seb128> he opened bug #862885 which got dupped
<tseliot> seb128: that would be a bug in the AMD control panel, which I can report too
<seb128> tseliot, that bug collects duplicates it seems
<seb128> tseliot, so yeah, would be nice to report it if you can ;-) thanks
<tseliot> seb128: a duplicate of a private bug??
<seb128> tseliot, the retracer dupped it
<seb128> tseliot, do you have access to #647802 or should I subscribe you?
<tseliot> seb128: please subscribe me
<seb128> tseliot, done
<seb128> lunch, bbl
<tseliot> seb128: thanks
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<seb128> hey mterry, wb
<seb128> mterry, back to work today?
<mterry> seb128, yup!  Which so far means reading emails
<seb128> mterry, how was your week off?
<mterry> seb128, good!  Relaxing, just sat around in the sun and drank
<seb128> mterry, sounds like my w.e ;-)
<seb128> we have very nice autumn weather this year
<seb128> it's rather summer weather in fact
<mterry> seb128, nice, grab it while you can
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<seb128> pedro_, hola!
<seb128> pedro_, how do I open a bug about your qa bugs pages? "Updated on: 2011-10-03 12:03:03.357854 ", I think the time is not exact enough
<seb128> pedro_, we need better precision than the 1uS there
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mterry, if you get bored after catching up and want some bugs ping me ;-) or just grab those in the oneiric list, I'm adding an oneiric component to some I think are worth fixing still or sruing
<mterry> seb128, ok, in pedro's list or the release team one?
<seb128> mterry, is there a release team list? our bug tracking is confusing :-(
<seb128> mterry, they should show up on pedro's oneiric section
<seb128> not sure about r-t
<mterry> seb128, not sure what it's called: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/rls-mgr-o-tracking-bugs.html
<seb128> I'm just doing "target to serie: oneiric"
<seb128> oh, those are manually tagged by r-t yes
<seb128> that's a good list to pick in as well ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, hey! , on which report page is that?
<pedro_> seb128, each report has a cronjob that might be why you're seeing different times there, some take more to run
<pedro_> like the assigned bugs one it takes almost 1 hour :-/
<seb128> pedro_, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-desktop/oneiric.html
<seb128> pedro_, I was rather joking about the "03.357854" seconds
<pedro_> haha
<seb128> pedro_, we need to improve the accuracy ;-)
<pedro_> sorry i spend too much time with the French mafia, they like to be really 'on time' ;-)
<seb128> hum, why is chrisccoulson online?
<seb128> pedro_, lol
<seb128> pedro_, it's sure it's not the spanish mafia that would be on time!
<chrisccoulson> clicked on the wrong button ;)
<pedro_> seb128, amen to that, like always its rodrigo_'s fault
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you said you wouldn't have internet access this week!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are you? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i do. i didn't realize that our cottage would have free wifi
<seb128> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you are screwed!
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm good thanks. just waiting for my daughter to wake up from her afternoon nap
<seb128> ;-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, seems you are not the only one to be bad at not connection during days off
<seb128> pitti is triaging some team assigned and rc bugs
<seb128> while he's supposed to be off today :p
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are your holidays otherwise? nice weather?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, the weather is unseasonably nice
<chrisccoulson> i've got the wrong clothes with me. it's meant to be autumn weather ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's summer weather here as well
<seb128> well that's changing on wednesday apparently
<seb128> chrisccoulson, next cycle look to the forecast before going somewhere ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we were expecting a couple of hot days then for it to change, but it's still quite hot today
<dobey> rodrigo_: ping
<didrocks> jibel: the crash is in piston, not oneconf, as told this morning. Today is off for german people, but I'll ping mvo tomorrow morning about it
<jibel> didrocks, I moved it there.
<didrocks> jibel: thanks
<seb128> jjardon, hey
<seb128> jjardon, is indicator-power dislaying a "non present" battery over a working one a bug in indicator-power?
<seb128> jjardon, there is a kernel bug which makes a "ghost" battery to be listed on some dell laptop after suspend,resume, the issue is a kernel one but still that's the ghost one which is listed in the panel indicator
<jjardon> seb128: hello
<seb128> jjardon, shouldn't it be the real working on that should be preferred instead?
<seb128> on->one
<jjardon> seb128: Do you meen this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-power/+bug/863518
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863518 in indicator-power "Power indicator shows battery not present and the actually used battery at the same time" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<seb128> jjardon, sort of, I would assume that having both listed is not really a bug in the indicator, it just lists what upower gives
<seb128> jjardon, my concern was that it picks the non present one as the primary one
<dobey> seb128: hi there :)
<seb128> dobey, hey
<jjardon> seb128: yeah, the bug is not in the indicator, but I commited a workaround anyway to try to fix this
<seb128> jjardon, isn't there still a "ranking" bug in the indicator?
<dobey> seb128: so i have this: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/oneiric/glib2.0/fix-804946/+merge/77939
<seb128> jjardon, how do you determine which one is the one to list in the panel from the batteries available?
<jjardon> in a normal case, depends of the charge level
<seb128> dobey, check with desrt but I'm pretty sure he will not like it and tell you that it's an error in the "client" and not gsettings
<jjardon> as the ghost battery has charge = 0 (first to be discharged), Its the battery to show
<seb128> jjardon, hum, but shouldn't "not present" is not likely something discharching ;-)
<dobey> hrmm, actually, now that i think about it a little more; i don't like that patch
<jjardon> seb128: oh, you are rigth
<seb128> dobey, what I think those bugs are is that there is a timeframe during the upgrade where the gsettings mmap is cleaned and the update not run, so you have no gsettings database
<seb128> dobey, chrisccoulson suggested that we stop cleaning the cache on upgrade iirc
<seb128> dunno what happened to that idea
<seb128> jjardon, do you want a new bug "non-present batteries should not be preferred over present ones"?
<jjardon> seb128: no, I'll fix it rigth now
<seb128> jjardon, thanks ;-)
<dobey> seb128: no, there are also cases where people don't provide schemas
<jjardon> seb128: Do you think that we should show the ghost battery in the menu?
<dobey> because it's a dumb hassle to do so in a lot of cases
<seb128> dobey, you can't not provide a schemas with gsetting
<seb128> jjardon, check with mpt maybe but my gut feeling would be "no"
<seb128> jjardon, if the battery is not present it seems pointless to list it
<dobey> seb128: well obviously it just crashes if you do
<jjardon> seb128: yeah, I think the same. So with the current code the issue is fixed. Do you want to me to roll a new tarball?
<dobey> seb128: anyway, i just made a MUCH simpler patch to fix the crashing.
<seb128> jjardon, no that's fine thanks, we can backport the commit
<seb128> dobey, can you still ping desrt on #gtk+ or #gnome-hackers for review? ;-)
<jjardon> seb128: FYI http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jjardon/indicator-power/master/revision/115
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ can you maybe backport that?
<kenvandine> hey
 * kenvandine looks
<seb128> kenvandine, it fixes bug #863518
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863518 in indicator-power "Power indicator shows battery not present and the actually used battery at the same time" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863518
<dobey> seb128: yeah, i'm surprised he's not in here
<kenvandine> seb128, jjardon: sure!
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> np
<chrisccoulson> seb128, jjardon - isn't bug 863518 really a kernel bug? (ie, bug 852406)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863518 in indicator-power "Power indicator shows battery not present and the actually used battery at the same time" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863518
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 852406 in linux "Phantom battery appears after resume from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852406
<dobey> hrmm, the new simpler patch, actually fixes more bugs. yay me :)
<chrisccoulson> in any case, the fix for bug 863518 doesn't fix the issue of my laptop being immediately shut down on resume from suspend, due to gsd thinking my battery is critically low ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, when did that start? I've read a bug about that this morning
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not sure. it's been the case since i got my new laptop, which does apparently have a second battery slot
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well it's a kernel bug but since the kernel will likely not be fixed for Oneiric we can still make the ui handle the bug better at least ;-)
<jjardon> kenvandine: Could you wait a minute? I want to commit a little fix first
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well I get the ghost battery here but not the hibernate on resume
<chrisccoulson> but the kernel exposes a battery via sysfs after suspending, which is definitely a kernel bug
<kenvandine> jjardon, sure, i am working on something else now
<kenvandine> jjardon, just ping me
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, the shutdown on resume is fairly random here - it only happens ~50% of the time
<jjardon> kenvandine: seb128: ok, seem that we want to show non present batteries
<chrisccoulson> "only" ;)
<jjardon> but only in the menu
<seb128> jjardon, why?
<seb128> jjardon, well that works for me, as long as my real battery is what is in the panel ;-)
<jjardon> seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power#Battery_menu
<seb128> jjardon, ok
<jjardon> kenvandine: ping ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~jjardon/indicator-power/master rev 115 and 116
<kenvandine> jjardon, thx
<seb128> jdstrand, do we still default to imap and not imap+?
<seb128> jdstrand, we should really recommend imap+, it's way better and there for some cycles
<kenvandine> jjardon, so your last commit just reverted half of the previous commit right?
<jjardon> yep
<jjardon> kenvandine: yes
<kenvandine> ok, just checking
<kenvandine> so this makes it more likely to display the icon for the real battery in the panel
<kenvandine> and the others in the menu
<jjardon> kenvandine: yes
<kenvandine> seb128, jjardon: uploaded
<kenvandine> seb128, i also upload the i-s fix
<kenvandine> s/upload/uploaded/
<rodrigo__> seb128, I've got a fix for the undesired suspend, can you please install the package and see if it suspends when you go out for sport? :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, sure can do!
<seb128> rodrigo_, commit to the vcs and I will build it
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, pushing in a minute
<rodrigo_> seb128, at least from my tests it doesn't set up the timeout for suspending, so I think it should be ok
<rodrigo_> seb128, pushed
<seb128> rodrigo_, thanks
<rodrigo_> now back to digging the screen turning off bug, it's driving me crazy
<rodrigo_> after 20/30 different changes in the code, still always turns it off
<dobey> seb128: care to sponsor/upload https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/oneiric/glib2.0/fix-804946/+merge/77939 now? :)
<seb128> dobey, will do in a bit, I want to have a look to the mmap being cleared on upgrade before uploading
<seb128> dobey, i.e I will do an upload with both once I figure the packaging issue
<dobey> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> dobey, yw, thanks for the work on glib ;-)
<dobey> seb128: no problem, i am still triaging the massive list of bugs for this too :)
<dobey> i wonder if fedora has lots of bugs reported with this as well
<seb128> rodrigo_, I don't understand your 11_avoid_undesired_sleeps.patch
<rodrigo_> seb128, it's taking into account the boolean keys
<seb128> rodrigo_, didn't you say that the booleans were deprecated?
<rodrigo_> seb128, in master
<seb128> hum
<seb128> $ gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac
<seb128> false
<seb128> $ gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power sleep-inactive-ac-timeout
<seb128> 0
<seb128>  
<seb128> rodrigo_, that's my config
<seb128> I don't see how your fix will make it work differently?
<rodrigo_> I've seen on the bug reports people had it set to false, but the timeout was 1800
<seb128> right
<seb128> which was what we had before your g-s-d upload today when the gsettings default was wrong
<rodrigo_> then, it might be the same as the display-sleep thing
<seb128> but we have people who say still having their computer wrongly suspending after setting the key manually to 0
<seb128> rodrigo_, well I can test your patch but I guess it will not make a difference for me since I've false and 0 as values
<rodrigo_> yeah
<jdstrand> seb128: re imap vs imap+> well, there isn't a default, you just choose one from a list. the list doesn't give a lot of info, just IMAP, IMAP+, POP, etc
<jdstrand> seb128: plus, I upgraded for several releases, so I surely had whatever I set up initially
<seb128> jdstrand, ok, we should probably look at hiding imap from the list next cycle
<jdstrand> seb128: perhaps the correct course is to update the list, so IMAP+ is listed first and IMAP is listed like 'IMAP (old non-IDLE support servers)' or something
<jdstrand> seb128: well, the server must support IDLE
<seb128> jdstrand, IMAP+ doesn't enforce IDLE use
<jdstrand> oh, I thought it did
<seb128> jdstrand, no, it's a checkbox in the preferences
<seb128> jdstrand, "use IDLE if it's handled by the server"
<jdstrand> seb128: is that the 'Quick Resync' thingie?
<seb128> no, the one just bellow
<jdstrand> ah, yes
<jdstrand> seb128: it might also be interesting to transition people from IMAP to IMAP+ on upgrades, but this might not work too well, especially if people specifically wanted the old IMAP support
<seb128> right
<seb128> that could be worth putting in the upgrade notes
<didrocks> RAOF: you were asking me for the crash, I can still get it, see bug #865358
<didrocks> RAOF: seems there are a lot of similar crashes as well
<didrocks> race in getting a window?
<seb128> ok, time for some sport; back in an jour
<seb128> hour
<dobey> BigWhale: did you ever get your boot issue fixed?
<dobey> hrmm, i wish the unlock screen looked like the login screen on oneiric
<BigWhale> dobey, hey
<BigWhale> dobey, yeah... I got rid of LVM :/
<dobey> BigWhale: oh, that is a completely different issue than i'm having then :(
<dobey> BigWhale: i upgraded and now my laptop won't boot, it just sits "waiting for network..."
<BigWhale> I think that the lvm and udev get into some sort of race condition.
<BigWhale> dobey, try blacklisting your network drivers so that they won't load.
<dobey> BigWhale: how can i do that?
<BigWhale> dobey, did you try booting with a live CD?
<dobey> BigWhale: no, just old kernels so far. and i'm not entirely sure where my usb drive is to make a live boot thing with
<BigWhale> if booting into recovery doesn't work then you'll have to go with the liveCD/USB
<BigWhale> and I feel your pain.. I had to rip the memory card from my camera so I was able to make the usb thingy :>
<dobey> well i got recovery mode to come up with the old kernel
<dobey> but once i do that i still have no idea how to "blacklist my drivers"
<dobey> and how do i install an update that fixes the problem if my network drivers are blacklisted and i have no network? :(
 * dobey feels like he's on windows 95
<hyperair> seb128: regarding bug #840292, could you sponsor it please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 840292 in nautilus-share "uses synaptic to install samba which is not on the CD" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840292
<hyperair> while i'd love to upload nautilus-share being the debian maintainer, i don't haev upload rights to main or nautilus-share
 * hyperair needs to hurry up and apply for nautilus-share PPU-ship
<seb128> hyperair, can do, thanks for working on it!
<seb128> hyperair, could you comment on the bug saying what is to sponsor?
<hyperair> hmm
<seb128> comment #13 makes it a bit confusing
<seb128> seems several people have several work in progress there?
<hyperair> no, it loosk more like the same person made two branches
<seb128> ok
<hyperair> the apturl approach seems a bit awkward, but i haven't managed to test the packagekit solution.
<hyperair> maybe i should give it a go.
<seb128> I will check with pitti tomorrow, that seems a non trivial diff to upload during hard freeze
<seb128> rodrigo_, still there?
<hyperair> yeah.
<hyperair> seb128: the apturl diff looks more promising considering the freeze.
<seb128> rodrigo_, should we get gnome-desktop,g-s-d uploaded for the dpms issue and then gnome-screensaver will need to be fixed?
<seb128> hyperair, right
<BigWhale> dobey, are you using wireless network?
<dobey> BigWhale: yes
<dobey> it's the only kind i can use on this machine
<dobey> oh lovely
<dobey> my other laptop boots, but networking is disabled now :(
<dupondje> somebody knows if there are plans for a new telepathy-mission-control-5 version upload?
<dupondje> cause we really need some upstream fixes
<kenvandine> dupondje, no plans atm... any particular bug fix you want uploaded?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-mission-control-5/+bug/726301
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726301 in telepathy-mission-control-5 "mission-control-5 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> we are in hard freeze right now, so we want to limit the change as much as possible
<dupondje> true
<dupondje> but guess we better fix i :D
<dupondje> it*
<kenvandine> i can look at back porting that specific fix
<dupondje> would be nice
<dupondje> guess its http://cgit.freedesktop.org/telepathy/telepathy-mission-control/commit/?id=0bae7095a9e1a10e531d311e993fc1c67438cfd2
<BigWhale> kenvandine! Where have you been hiding? :>
<kenvandine> BigWhale, right here, in plain sight :)
<dupondje> kenvandine: while your on it
<dupondje> http://cgit.collabora.com/git/user/wjt/telepathy-mission-control-wjt.git/commit/?h=39767-client-unique_name-NULL&id=5e65e972fdcbfd4dd8a2b6b6396e3ea3e91baa41
<dupondje> fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-mission-control-5/+bug/816808
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 816808 in mission-control-5 "mission-control-5 crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<BigWhale> dobey, try disabling network manager
<dupondje> what about https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center/+bug/819994 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 819994 in gnome-control-center "String length of items seems limited" [Low,Triaged]
<dupondje> don't we think this would be nice to have fixed ? :D
<dobey> BigWhale: i don't see how that would help me?
<BigWhale> perhaps you won't get stuck at 'waiting for network' and then you can try and start network manager manually and actually see what's going on
<dobey> BigWhale: well my other laptop boots fine, but just has no network now
<dobey> there were still some held back updates though when i rebooted it
<dobey> and something in X froze on logout :(
<jbicha> are we going to disable the login sound for Oneiric?
<cyphermox> dobey: anything in /etc/network/interfaces?
<dobey> cyphermox: not that i would have put in there, no
<dobey> well now, my duo seems to not even boot up the recovery mode :(
<seb128> jbicha, no
<seb128> jbicha, turning it off was acked but it slipped and didn't get done, I mentioned it to pitti some days ago and we agreed that it was late and we have freeze exceptions over what we should have already so delayed to next cycle
<charlie-tca> Login sound helps with a11y. Those who can not see the screen can at least hear it
<jbicha> seb128: ok, can I revert the nodisplay patch so that it shows up in Startup Applications ?
<seb128> jbicha, no?
<seb128> jbicha, why should it be listed there?
<jbicha> seb128: the startup sound is very disruptive, it should be easy to disable for those that don't want it
<jbicha> and if we do disable it for P, it should be easy to re-enable it
<seb128> jbicha, can't the user just mute the sound effects in the sound capplet?
<seb128> jbicha, I really don't understand the sound effect tab of the sound capplet ;-) it should have the list of events and associated sounds ;-)
<jbicha> what if I want sound effects but not the outdated login sound?
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, I agree that what we have now sucks, I though we had something in the sound capplet to turn login sound off :-(
<jbicha> http://maketecheasier.com/disable-login-sound-in-ubuntu-oneiric-quick-tips/2011/09/15
<seb128> jbicha, seems like showing the startup desktop is the eaasier workaround since we are late in the cycle, I don't really like having an empty list with only startup shound in that dialog though
<seb128> that will looks quite weird :-(
<seb128> jbicha, let me talk to pitti tomorrow, I think I would prefer to push for turning it off rather than adding an entry there
<seb128> jbicha, do you know what's the proper way to turn it off?
<jbicha> well if we disable it, we have to let people turn it back on for the few who want it I think
<seb128> jbicha, well, that would be a less pressing use and a "would be nice" on the same level than "let users have a screensaver" ;-)
<seb128> dobey, grrrrrr
<seb128> dobey, I think you just screwed nautilus
<seb128> dobey, bug #865567
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865567 in nautilus "nautilus crash Segmentation fault (core dumped) " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865567
<seb128> "(nautilus:2710): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Settings schema
<seb128> 'org.gnome.nautilus.extensions.ubuntuone' is not installed"
<jbicha> seb128: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/libcanberra/ubuntu/revision/132
<seb128> jbicha, oh, disabling the autostart
<seb128> I was rather looking for a gsettings key or unsetting the sound to use
<seb128> jbicha, good idea! ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: well I disabled the nodisplay and then looked to see what unchecking the box in Startup Apps would do
<jbicha> seb128: did you see I had a few things that need sponsoring on the pad?
<seb128> jbicha, no I didn't look at the pad today since we are mostly in bug fix mode now, looking now ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, how do you feel about doing a minor version bump on mission-control-5?  fixes a handful of bugs, at least a couple of which have quite a few dupes
<seb128> kenvandine, works for me but I'm not the one doing approvals in the queue ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, it's worth trying, worth case they tell you to go for a sru
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> will do... seems better than back porting the fixes
<seb128> ok
<seb128> dobey, hum, doesn't seem to be an issue there, less grrrr ;-) still weird bug and we got a few recent nautilus doesn't start bugs which I wonder have to do with it
<dobey> seb128: ?
<seb128> dobey, the ubuntuone-client-gnome update is broken
<seb128> dobey, it makes nautilus segfault, it misses its schemas
<dobey> seb128: right, that's why i went through all that stuff for the patch this morning.
<dobey> and if it's segfaulting why is there not backtrace?
<seb128> dobey, because the user didn't use apport to open it
<dobey> seb128: then why does it have all the apporty stuff in the description?
<seb128> dobey, because he did 'ubuntu-bug nautilus"
<seb128> dobey, and not "ubuntu-bug nautilus.crash"
<seb128> well it's trivial to segfault
<dobey> not for me
<seb128> run nautilus; file -> ubuntuone -> hide ribbon
<dobey> i can't even boot
<seb128> that segfaults it there
<dobey> seb128: even with my glib2.0 fix?
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ does it work for you?
<seb128> dobey, no
<seb128> dobey, I didn't try your glib "fix" yet ;-) but why isn't ubuntuone-client-gnome having a schemas?
 * kenvandine tries
<dobey> because i didn't realize that gsettings was fascist
<dobey> as i'm sure lots of people haven't, given the number of places this is a problem
<seb128> well just browsing a synced directory makes nautilus segfault
<kenvandine> interesting, nautilus crashed when i opened a folder synced on u1... but not apport
<kenvandine> this worked last week
<seb128> kenvandine, ubuntuone-client-gnome port to gsettings landed today...
<kenvandine> or late the week before... not certain
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> sigh
<seb128> kenvandine, the new version was ftbfing before
<dobey> well not today; thursday
<seb128> dobey, I think you are the only one to not have a schemas
<seb128> dobey, it got newed this morning at 6am
<dobey> ah
<seb128> well newed -> acked from unapproved
<dobey> weird
<seb128> dobey, ok, can we get a schemas?
<dobey> well it would be nice if i coudl boot
<dobey> could boot
<seb128> what issue do you get?
<dobey> it sits waiting for network, and with recovery mode i just get a blank screen now it seems
<seb128> dobey, I'm undupping it
<dobey> why?
<seb128> dobey, the glib "don't segfault on unrefing a null g_value" workaround is not a fix, you need a schemas
<seb128> because you will get an undefined behaviour without a schemas
<dobey> well it stops the crashing
<seb128> even if it doesn't segfault
<dobey> us needing a schema is a separate issue
<seb128> right
<seb128> which is why I'm undupping :p
<dobey> file a new bug
<seb128> I use the new bug as "you need a schemas"
<dobey> crash is a dup :)
<seb128> that's what the new bug is
<seb128> I'm renaming it
<seb128> "(nautilus:2710): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.nautilus.extensions.ubuntuone' is not installed"
<seb128> is the description
<dobey> btw
<dobey> i hate gsettings.
<seb128> why?
<dobey> because it has caused nothing but problems
<seb128> it works fine
<dobey> and it doesn't actually fix any of the real issues from gconf
<seb128> dobey, btw I'm not sure I agree with your fix being a fix rather than a workaround
<seb128> dobey, oh it does
<seb128> it's not slowing down login as gconf was doing ;-)
<seb128> it's not parsing xmls over the disk
<dobey> it's a fix. it adds a line of code that was missing from upstream, that should be there :)
<seb128> it's just mmaping a binary
<seb128> dobey, that will not make your software work correctly though
<dobey> so it fixes the performance issue maybe; but that's just an implementation detail problem
<dobey> i should just make the nautilus extension use a ini file
<seb128> works for me but please let's be constructive there and just add the schemas for oneiric ;-)
<kenvandine> dobey, that wouldn't fix anything
<kenvandine> dobey, nothing wrong with conforming to how the desktop works :-p
<dobey> kenvandine: i wouldn't need a stupid schema for it
<dobey> kenvandine: and it would be faster
<dobey> kenvandine: and it would be less code
<dobey> seems like win to me :)
<seb128> it wouldn't be faster
<kenvandine> and there would be no mechanism for overrides, etc
<seb128> and it would handle vendor defaults, locking, etc
<seb128> wouldn't
<dobey> we don't need all that
<kenvandine> it's not like it is hard to add the default schema
<kenvandine> i agree it shouldn't crash if there isn't one... but that is a different issue
<dobey> not hard. it's just a complete waste of time
<dobey> and totally pointless
<dobey> because the main issue with every config system on the planet, is not solved by gsettings
<dobey> and that is, people need something to save state, but there is no state saving api, so everyone uses settings
<kenvandine> your case is for a setting though, not a state
<kenvandine> so it is the correct use
<dobey> no it isn't
<kenvandine> ?
<dobey> it is state
<kenvandine> then i am a little closer to agreeing with you
 * kenvandine hates agreeing with dobey
<dobey> agreeing with me is inevitible
<kenvandine> but regardless, it isn't worth arguing about...
<kenvandine> it is the state of the world right now
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i would like a day where i don't have to fix 10 bugs RIGHT NOW
<dobey> :-/
<broder> gah. why does compiz build-dep on libdecoration0-dev? is it actually using the one in the build dep instead of the one in its source tree?
<seb128> broder, debian,ubuntu don't like using inline lib copies
<seb128> broder, I don't know about this particular case
<broder> seb128: ...but the lib comes from the compiz source package
<seb128> broder, that seems buggy indeed ;-)
<broder> alright, i'll go file a bug
<seb128> broder, the changelog mention that it was added as a workaround in natty and dropped in the next upload
<seb128> so seems something didn't go right and it landed back there
<dobey> sigh
<broder> seb128: it was added back in 1:0.9.5.0-0ubuntu1 without much of an explanation
<seb128> broder, seems like an error
<broder> i'll double check that it builds without the b-d and file a bug
<seb128> broder, well open a bug in any case
<broder> sure
<seb128> broder, the reply might be "compiz doesn't pick the inline version as it should so we workaround it" but it's still a bug ;-)
<broder> every once and a while i like to hack on build systems to satisfy my inner masochist, so if it doesn't just work i'll see if i can wrangle a patch together :-P
<seb128> broder, thanks ;-)
<dobey> it really is a pain in the ass trying to fix bugs in oneiric, when i can't even boot it :(
<dobey> or can't use network on it
<seb128> dobey, did you try booting the previous kernel?
<dobey> yes of course
<seb128> did that start today?
<seb128> we didn't have lot of recent updates that could break that, weird
<dobey> no; i upgraded last night when BigWhale said he was having issues with the new kernel, and then it broke
<seb128> dobey, did you try failsafe?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> i just get a blank screen
<dobey> hdd light flashes but no idea what it's doing
<seb128> is that a laptop? is it docked?
<dobey> dell duo, not docked, but ac is plugged in
<seb128> dobey, can you try to press shift on boot to get the grub menu, e, edit the gfxpayload=$linux... and change to =text?
<dobey> my other laptop boots, but won't let me configure the network, and there's no grub menu for me to choose the older kernel it seems on it :(
<seb128> dobey, did you try pressing shift from the system start on?
<dobey> no, but held arrow key down
<seb128> what arrow?
<dobey> down arrow
<seb128> try shift
<seb128> dobey, try also the gfxpayload thing in case, that fixes a blank screen issue on my dell when docked
<dobey> i either didn't do it right or it didn't work
<dobey> and that option doesn't exist for the recovery mode it seems
<seb128> ok, it was worth trying
<seb128> try dropping the "splash" from the kernel line? though I guess that's not used in failsafe either
<dobey> oh right, i didn't even upgrade the kernel on the laptop that boots but just has no network any more
<dobey> so booting the "older" kernel won't really help
<dobey> and something causes logout to freeze on that machine
<dobey> i had failsafe work once, and it hasn't worked since :(
<dobey> and blank screen using 3.0.0-8 kernel
<dobey> it did the right thing when i hit the power key though
<dobey> surely i am not the only person having these issues?
<seb128> try asking on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> well, as said my laptop has issues for some weeks due to the gtkpayload=$linux.. option which result to no screen content to be display
<seb128> i.e the kernel or something doesn't like the mode switch
<seb128> but it doesn't do it when I edit to boot with =text
<seb128> i.e "e" in grub, edit, ctrl-x to boot
<seb128> other issue I could think off is plymouth, so dropping the "splash" from the kernel line
<dobey> right, but neither of those are used in failsafe, where i see this issue
<seb128> try asking on #ubuntu-devel
<dobey> in normal boot the splash works fine, it just says "Waiting for network..."
<dobey> and then later says "Waiting 60 more seconds for network..."
<dobey> and just never finishes waiting for network
<seb128> it seems a bit over desktop knowledge of the base systems ;-)
<cyphermox> doesn't sound like NM anyway
<broder> sounds like some of the workaround stuff SpamapS was doing
<cyphermox> aye
<broder> i forget the exact issue, though
<cyphermox> well, mostly related to bringing up network devices in general
<seb128> dobey, do you boot plugged, unplugged? does it make a difference?
<seb128> dobey, try asking SpamapS on #ubuntu-devel maybe?
<dobey> booting not on ac doesn't doesn't help with the network issue no
<seb128> dobey, well I was rather think eth cable ;-)
<seb128> if you have one
<dobey> this machine doesn't have ethernet, only wireless
<mterry> seb128, hah, I try to slink away from a gvfs bug and you assign it right back.  ;)
<seb128> mterry, lol, sorry it's my automatching, I read deja and I though "mterry", I kept reading and it was "dup" then I assigned :p
<seb128> mterry, well it was more a "I will let him know about it and decide if that's an important issue for deja-dup or not", feel free to unassign yourself, I should have subscribed ;-)
 * mterry adds an email filter to auto-retitle deja-dup bugs to "oneconf: " so seb128 will assign to didrocks
<seb128> ;-)
<dobey> seb128: btw, we also have bug #865593 to deal with :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865593 in ubuntuone-client-gnome "Ubuntu One launcher disappears on upgrade to Oneiric" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865593
<seb128> dobey, hum, why?
<seb128> dobey, users upgrading who have ubuntuone-control-panel should still have it installed after upgrade no?
<dobey> seb128: the .desktop file is no longer there though; it was removed and ubuntuone-installer.desktop is used now
<seb128> dobey, why would that package get removed on upgrade?
<seb128> oh, urg
<dobey> yeah, remember that whole plan? ;)
<dobey> the best part is i can't actually test them :(
<seb128> dobey, well I though we rolled back on that plan
<dobey> i am pretty certain my fixes are correct though; i'm only really worried about freeing a char* inside a char**
<seb128> dobey, I will talk to didrocks tomorrow
<dobey> seb128: by installing everything by default, not by getting rid of the installer
<seb128> dobey, they have a migration script in unity, I think it would rather make sense to put the migration there rather than inventing a new migration codepath
<seb128> dobey, well I didn't realize that the ubuntuone-control-panel.desktop got dropped
<seb128> why?
<dobey> ie, roll back in a way that would not totally break the goal of going down that route for the next cycle
<dobey> seb128: because having 2 launchers everywhere that appare to do the exact same thing, is broken?
<seb128> dobey, ok, I didn't try the installer, I though it was different from the control panel
<seb128> well anyway thanks for pointing it
<seb128> I will check if didrocks if he wants to do it in the unity migration script
<mterry> seb128, (installer will launch control panel if u1 is installed already)
<seb128> that seems it would be better
<dobey> seb128: it is, but after the control panel is installed, it just runs the control panel
<dobey> seb128: to be there by default, and keep a smooth workflow without having to mess with the user's settings to remove and add things to the launcher
<dobey> brilliant that we have to do that anyway now, eh
<seb128> dobey, mterry: that seems a bit buggy, it means if I've the ubuntuone-control-panel and not the installer I can't find ubuntuone in the dash?
<jbicha> seb128: is "Suspend when inactive on battery" supposed to be "don't suspend" now?
<dobey> but then there's still the gnome-control-center and dash issues with 2 launchers
<seb128> jbicha, yes
<dobey> seb128: you can't have the control panel, and not the installer
<dobey> seb128: apt-cache depends ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk :)
<seb128> ok, I see ;-)
<seb128> why do we start seing all those issue the week of hard freeze :-(
<seb128> it's crazy
<jbicha> seb128: does setting it to 30 minutes or something break it for AC then?
<dobey> because nobody uses the alphas/betas?
<seb128> we do
<seb128> well not a discussion for today
<seb128> but I would assume u1 to test their work at each beta
<seb128> though you got busy and lot of change of plans this cycle
<seb128> jbicha, I'm not sure to understand the question
<dobey> well i added the installer to my launcher before it got switched in the default list, so i could test stuff
<dobey> and so of course i didn't see the thing not being there, since it was there
<seb128> not blaming you
<dobey> but that's no excuse for everyone else
<seb128> but we need better qa testing for upgrades ;-)
<dobey> s/for upgrades//
<jbicha> seb128: -0ubuntu4 changed the default, Ubuntu used to autosuspend when idle on battery for X minutes, did we change that because it's broken?
<dobey> why is my network/lightdm/bluetooth/etc not working? :)
<seb128> jbicha, sorry, I get you now ;-)
<seb128> jbicha, no, we though that it used to no suspend on idle and that it's a safer default
<seb128> jbicha, see septembre 28's log on this channel
<seb128> sept. 28 14:07:34 <pitti>       seb128: I have no strong opinion on that one, but I'd opt for consistency with previous releases here; I think we disabled autosuspend on battery
<seb128> sept. 28 14:07:41 <pitti>       seb128: but I'm happy to boot natty and triple-check
<seb128> sept. 28 14:08:29 <pitti>       seb128: if "not suspend" is consistent with both natty and AC, I think that'd be best
<seb128> sept. 28 14:08:35 <pitti>       principle of least surprise
<seb128>  
<seb128> jbicha, ^
<seb128> sept. 28 14:11:40 <pitti>         sleep_computer_ac = 0
<seb128> sept. 28 14:11:48 <pitti>          sleep_comptuer_battery = 1800
<seb128> sept. 28 14:11:59 <pitti>       so it seems we did default to 30 seconds in natty when on battery
<seb128>  
<seb128> hum
<seb128> jbicha, so yeah, it seems we said we would do "30min idle suspend on battery" and "never on ac"
<seb128> upstream commit changes both to never though
<seb128> jbicha, well I've no strong opinion but if you have one feel free to reupload with the battery change reverted
<seb128> jbicha, sorry that this cycle is crazy will late ui and behaviour changes
<jbicha> seb128: ok, I should probably thoroughly test it though since power was pretty broken the last several days
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, I'm still unsure if the "suspend on idle on ac" issue is fixed
<seb128> i.e if that was only the default being wrong or if we have a code bug as well
<RAOF> Mornin' all.
<seb128> jbicha, well there is no reason the suspend on igle should be different from suspend manually, either suspend works or not
<dobey> i guess i shouldn't have switched it to gsettings
<seb128> if we used to default to 30min on battery we should still do it
<seb128> dobey, stop complaining about gsettings ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, hey
<dobey> i'm not complaining about gsettings; i'm complaining about me having to do more work
<dobey> if i had only done the gschema for the gsd plug-in to load, i wouldn't have also had to fix glib. could have just remained ignorant :)
<seb128> RAOF, do you know around what time robert_ancell is on IRC usually? was he online yesterday?
<RAOF> seb128: I didn't talk to him yesterday, and I didn't see him online.  Usually he'd be on in about an hour or so.
<seb128> RAOF, I tend to overlap with you in the morning, can you check if you see him today what's the status on lightdm 1.0.1? we need it uploaded today if we want it in Oneiric
<RAOF> seb128: Will do.
<seb128> RAOF, we should at least fix the gtk greeter translation init (he fixed that in trunk) and that would be nice if he could look at the locale issue assigned to him and the ck session one you helped on a bit yesterday night
<seb128> the ck one that prevents compiz to start seems a stopper
<seb128> RAOF, thanks
<RAOF> No problem :)
<mdeslaur> seb128: ARGH...you know I can't resist fixing the screen locking bugs, right? :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, I do know ;-)
<seb128> hehe
<mdeslaur> seb128: testing patch now :P
<seb128> mdeslaur, \o/
<seb128> (my plan worked! ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: all this desktop stuff will cost you UDS beer you know :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, isn't paying back the beers due what UDS is about? ;-)
<seb128> but yeah, don't worry, there will be beers ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: hehe :)
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Good morning!
<robert_ancell> RAOF, hello
 * bryceh waves
<cyphermox> hey RAOF, robert_ancell
<RAOF> Hey bryceh :)
<robert_ancell> oh dear, 3 people.  Is something broken?
<bryceh> hey RAOF
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I'll be your surrogate seb128 asking you what the status of lightdm 1.0.1 is, since it needs to be uploaded today to make it. ?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I was planning on SRUing it, unless there was a particular bug someone was intersted in (and then possibly just patching it)
<RAOF> Seb was after a fix for the gtk greeter translation init, possibly the locale issue assigned to you, and the ck session craziness that seems to be breaking Unity for some people.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, what's the ck session craziness?
<RAOF> bug #863119 is the reference.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863119 in lightdm "~/xsession-errors is owned by root, incorrect consolekit session breaking DRI" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863119
<RAOF> It seems some people are logging in but their CK session isn't being marked as active, so (among other things) they don't have access to /dev/dri, breaking 3D and hence Unity.
<RAOF> Of course, like all good bugs, it doesn't affect any of *my* systems :)
<robert_ancell> RAOF, yeah, me neither...
<robert_ancell> ah well, I guess 1.0.1 today then?
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: around?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: Or some distro-patches, I guess :).  Give me a hoy if I can be of assistance with that CK madness.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I think it only happens when you don't have a ~/.xsession-errors.  Should be an easy fix, it's probably just writing it before the setuid
<RAOF> Oh, freaky.
<Amaranth> robert_ancell: wouldn't that mean every new install would reliably reproduce this issue?
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, I would expect, but I haven't investigated the issue, just my gut feel
<Sarvatt> RAOF: oh so that's what is breaking boot 1/30 boots or so for me?
<RAOF> Sarvatt: No, your boots fail earlier, and X is run as root, so it always has /dev/dri permissions.
<Sarvatt> ah ok, yeah i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/693223/ sporadically when X starts extra early and have to start lightdm again from a VT
<jasoncwarner_> rodrigo_: hey, do you have updated status on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/864479 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864479 in gnome-control-center "System goes to hibernate or suspend even when set to "Don't suspend"" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jasoncwarner_> morning everyone...how is everyone feeling today ? :)
<jbicha> jasoncwarner_: was that fixed in g-s-d ubuntu4?
<jasoncwarner_> jbicha: I'm not sure, which is kind of why I'm asking ;) I saw it was still open and it was on several release checklists
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Morning, refreshed after a longer than normal weekend. :)
<jasoncwarner_> TheMuso: awesome. glad the weekend did the job!
<jasoncwarner_> jbicha: do you think that bug is a dupe of one that is fixed released?
<jbicha> jasoncwarner_: comment #7 and #11 indicate that it is, I don't know for sure but I _think_ it's fixed
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-04
<broder> has anybody else run into a compiz issue with exiting from the expo view when unity isn't loaded? i can't seem to find a bug on it, but it's like compiz isn't repainting the desktop fully after exiting
<broder> http://web.mit.edu/broder/Public/compiz-expo-bug.png - look at the edges of both the screen and the terminal window
<broder> only seems to happen when unityshell isn't loaded, and i haven't triggered it with any other effect yet
<robert_ancell> cjwatson, ping
<robert_ancell> is anyone reproducing bug 863119?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863119 in lightdm "~/xsession-errors is owned by root, incorrect consolekit session breaking DRI" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863119
<robert_ancell> (the CK/DRI breaking part)
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: ping
<smspillaz> jasoncwarner_: the stacking bugs that you get. do you have mumble open when they happen ?
 * smspillaz may have fixed that one
<smspillaz> ^^^ anyone else who still gets stacking bugs
<smspillaz> broder: yeah, I am not sure what is causing that ATM
<jbicha> smspillaz: I had a bug earlier today where my launcher was behind all my other windows but after a restart I don't see it
<smspillaz> jbicha: running mumble ?
<jbicha> smspillaz: nope, I don't have mumble, it was immediately after logging in after logging out of gnome shell
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> jbicha: reproducible ?
<jbicha> smspillaz: looks like it
<jbicha> my launcher even manages to hide behind the desktop which is pretty weird
<smspillaz> ok
<jbicha> it's inconsistent though, I don't know what triggers it & what clears it up
<RAOF> robert_ancell: I believe didrocks is reproducing that; he's a couple of hours away, though :)
<broder> argh. this tomboy logout thing is really annoying. does anybody have any clue of how mono events/dbus-sharp event dispatching works?
<RAOF> broder: Laney was looking into it yesterday.  I wonder if he documented anything in backscroll?
<broder> oh, ok. i'll check
<RAOF> Bah, insufficient backscroll.
<RAOF> This seems like something I could help with, though.
<broder> i don't see anything
<broder> i managed to trace it to the point that DBus# doesn't think there's anybody queued up to handle QueryEndSession
<broder> but i don't know enough about mono's managed event signal-alikes to really follow it much further
<broder> there is a DBUS_VERBOSE environment variable that will confirm that
<RAOF> Oh, so dbus-sharp is recieving the dbus message and is just not dispatching it?  That shouldn't be hard to trace.
<broder> that was my conclusion
<broder> does mono...have a functional debugger? i couldn't find any documentation on one - that was going to be my next step
<RAOF> Monodevelop's debugger is pretty reasonable.
<broder> can it do cross-library stuff?
<RAOF> And with a couple of gdb macros you can get a pretty reasonable gdb session.
<smspillaz> jbicha: ok, fingers crossed it's fixed
 * smspillaz has to go
<jbicha> smspillaz: thank you
<RAOF> broder: Ok, I see what you're seeing.
<pitti> Good morning
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: not sur eif it is mumble or not...I didn't notice when I was having the issues. However, I haven't had any (knock on wood) issues this weekend with stacking.
<jasoncwarner_> morning pitti :)
<jasoncwarner_> good long weekend?
<RAOF> Morning pitti :)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_, RAOF: hey, how are you?
<pitti> yeah, we were in Dresden again, and met family and friends again
<RAOF> Bopping along to The Dandy Warhols ? 'Cause everydaa aa  aay should be a holiday ?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: nice
<jbicha> chromium builds stopped a month ago
<micahg> jbicha: yeah, fta left, we'll get them back online later this month, stable will be updated this week
<jbicha> micahg: thanks
<pitti> argh, another compiz crash
<pitti> after only 20 minutes of running..
<pitti> ah, bug 863303
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863303 in unity "compiz assert failure: *** glibc detected *** compiz: free(): corrupted unsorted chunks: 0x0000000004a1d390 ***" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863303
<RAOF> broder: Aha, think I found it.
<RAOF> src/Connection.cs adds a match on Signal.Sender, which is ':1.194', but the handler is matching on .Sender = org.BansheeProject.CollectionIndexer.
<RAOF> Furthermore, this is fixed in trunk by not adding those matches.
<RAOF> (Although I guess it might want to be fixed by resolving the sender to the peer's bus name, but whatever)
<broder> trunk of dbus-sharp?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> But in two easily SRUable commits, which I'm cherry picking right now.
<broder> :)
<broder> let me know if there's anything i can do to help
<RAOF> What's the LP bug for this?
<RAOF> The fix is either a 0-day SRU or a rapid upload of dbus-sharp; I'd like to know which :)
<broder> bug #816950
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 816950 in tomboy "Oneiric shutdown : Tomboy not responding" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816950
<RAOF> Ok, it's got release-manager tracking happening.  Time for a rapid upload.
<broder> :-D
<jbicha> are we going to make a brand new PPA for the Oneiric GNOME 3.2 stuff?
<pitti> robert_ancell: hey, how are you?
<pitti> robert_ancell: as the apparmor stuff was a bit urgent, I uploaded the patch on Friday already, I hope you don't mind?
<robert_ancell> no, of course not
<pitti> robert_ancell: if you have any questions about the upstream merge proposal, I'm at your service :)
<pitti> it should work fine for non-AppArmor systems as well, it just won't be protected then
<pitti> bryceh: still awake?
<pitti> bryceh: I reject the bash-completion upload; a debian-changes-1:1.3-1ubuntu5 patch crept in which partially reverts one of the patches; can you please fix/reupload?
<jasoncwarner_> hey pitti , I saw this on ubuntu one a week ago. wondering if you know why this might be happening for someone - http://twitter.com/#!/humphreybc/status/121088043485642752/photo/1
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: hm, clicking on the link just brings me back to the same twitter text page
<pitti> seems you need to be logged in to look at it or so
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: oh...one sec...it basically says that someone can't ubuntu-bug unity b/c unity is a not a genuine ubuntu package
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: presumably he got it from the PPA then
<jbicha> or he's just a little bit out of date
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: oh, interesting...hadn't realized that.
<jasoncwarner_> so if I have desktop-ppa, I can't submit bugs for those packages in the PPA?
<bryceh> pitti, ok
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: right
<jbicha> pitti: does tracker qualify for the GNOME standing freeze exception?
<bryceh> wtf, debuild -S adds that debdiff in there
<pitti> jbicha: not quite
<bryceh> er, debian-changes
<pitti> bryceh: are you building from UDD? there's often trouble with pre-applied patches
<bryceh> yeah the packaging has some sort of magick in it
<bryceh> going to try starting over from scratch
<pitti> bryceh: do you need your upload?
<pitti> bryceh: you can dpkg-source it, quilt pop -a, drop the patch, and build again
<smspillaz> don't you love it when your bios dies
<bryceh> pitti, ok reuploaded
<pitti> bryceh: thanks
<bryceh> pitti, I don't need it myself; just was on patch pilot today and figured bash completion was a nice low-risk thing to work on
<bryceh> plus it's got tons of simple patches filed against it :-)
<BigWhale> Morning
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Hey didrocks!
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks
<RAOF> There's a line forming to pester you with testing requests :)
<didrocks> hey RAOF, rickspencer3
<jasoncwarner_> morning didrocks :)
<didrocks> RAOF: heh, you worked on the gnome-desktop3 check gl cras? :p
<didrocks> hey jasoncwarner_
<RAOF> didrocks:  And robert_ancell would like you to test lightdm, I believe :)
<rickspencer3> hey didrocks I logged a bug, thought you might like something to triage this morning:
<rickspencer3> bug #865913
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865913 in unity "Launcher Edge Activation Does not Work with Auto Run Apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865913
<rickspencer3> I file bugs because I love
<didrocks> rickspencer3: sweet, I was just about filing it!
<robert_ancell> didrocks, yes, can you reproduce that bug?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: well, I get it quite randomly, yesterday, didn't get it before the 8th/9th reboot
<robert_ancell> didrocks, but you think it was caused by ~/.xsessions-errors having the wrong permissions?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: hum, I'm not sure, I didn't check that
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ca va?
<didrocks> smspillaz: your patch is quite invasive, I prefer that we postpone that as a SRU
<didrocks> pitti: guten morgen. I'm ok, thanks! And you, How was your week-end?
<didrocks> smspillaz: and you c-p-m patches containing still some debug printf…
<jbicha> does a g-s-d update like yesterday's require rebooting to go into effect & fix the bugs
<didrocks> robert_ancell: so, do I have something to test?
<pitti> didrocks: pretty nice, thanks! were in Dresden again
<didrocks> pitti: enjoyed some nice weather there?
<didrocks> pitti: John is already warned that we can't without changing the translations retitle to "Ubuntu Destkop" for bug #865150 my pick would be just "Desktop" and remove the logo
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865150 in ayatana-design "UIFe: Remove Ubuntu logo again from desktop title" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865150
<didrocks> pitti: not like if I didn't warn them about the confusion and the bfb when the first request was down, but I was turned down…
<didrocks> mvo: hey, how was you long week-end?
<RAOF> didrocks: You could test out gnome-desktop for me if you wanted to :)
<didrocks> RAOF: yes, I can try to do some reboot, but as yesterday, as it's pretty random, I can't say 100% "it's fixed" :)
<RAOF> didrocks: Oh, that won't fix it.  Well, it will make it so that it doesn't segfault and will print something to check that I'm not mad in .xsession-errors.
<RAOF> Yeah, just keep an eye out when you're testing lightdm; it's not a critical bug.  Basically the only side-effect will be crash files in /var/crash.
<didrocks> RAOF: so, I bet compiz will crash again then :)
<didrocks> if .xsession-errors is sick
<jbicha> Fedora's advanced partitioner is amazingly complex (reading Planet GNOME)
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Unnecessarily so, it seems.
<mvo> didrocks: very nice and relaxing! good morning to you as well
<didrocks> yeah, can be more useful for a graphical server install, but for a client…
<didrocks> mvo: great! FYI, I reassigned you 3 piston-miniclient crashes that seems to be due to recent proxy changes
<didrocks> mvo: jibel has such a setup
<mvo> didrocks: thanks, and *weeeh*
<didrocks> sorry ;)
<mvo> didrocks: no, just the opposite, thanks a lot for this!
<didrocks> mvo: the ascii plage is spreading to pitti as well bug #865394
<didrocks> bot? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/865394
<ubot2> didrocks: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa1a25ec> bug 865394 not found
<mvo> didrocks: did jibel setup work before and the proxy change broke it?
<didrocks> mvo: I don't know at all, he can easily trigger it with just trying to sync oneconf-service
<didrocks> mvo: I just got all those 3 bugs this week-end
<mvo> didrocks: ta
<didrocks> yw :)
<jibel> mvo, didrocks are you talking about bug 863717 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863717 in piston-mini-client "oneconf-service crashed with HTTPError in __negotiatehttp(): (403, 'Forbidden')" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863717
<didrocks> jibel: exactly
<robert_ancell> cjwatson, ping
<jibel> mvo, I get it everytime I update the package cache with apt-get update for example.
<mvo> jibel: good morning!
<jibel> mvo, and good morning :)
<mvo> jibel: thats good as it means it easy to reproduce :) what is your "echo $http_proxy" output ? anything "unusual" about your setup? do you use squid-deb-proxy?
<smspillaz> didrocks: ah, I think they should be removed though in later patches. I'll refresh them
<didrocks> smspillaz: do you think that bug #865913 can be a stacking issue?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865913 in unity "Launcher Edge Activation Does not Work with AutoMaxized Apps" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865913
<smspillaz> didrocks: nope
<didrocks> it's the hide machine then?
<smspillaz> didrocks: probably. It's best to check with other edge triggering actions
<didrocks> and last time we try to poke the debug, it crashes, just saw a workaround that lamalex committed :/
<didrocks> smspillaz: yep, I need to add one though
<jibel> mvo, http_proxy = http://nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn:nnnn/ (with digits instead of Ns of course)
<jibel> mvo, it is a squid proxy without auth and that transparently redirects deb requests to apt-cacher-ng.
<smspillaz> didrocks: it seems to work fine here fwiw, but I'll need to update my other system and check
<didrocks> smspillaz: multiple people get it randomly
<smspillaz> like I said, I will update my other system and check. I don't know my way around the launcher hide machine that well though
 * smspillaz is better at fixing things like ... stacking
<mvo> jibel: thanks, let me look at this for a minute too see
<jibel> mvo, in the proxy logs there are a couple of 403 "TCP_MISS/403 448 GET http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/universe/i18n/Translation-en_US - FIRST_UP_PARENT/localhost text/html"
<jibel> I don't know if it is related
<robert_ancell> pitti, I've got patches for lightdm to fix bug 862427 and bug 863119 and I'm waiting for cjwatson to confirm a patch for bug 864618.  Should I upload the first two or wait for all three?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862427 in lightdm "lightdm-gtk-greeter does not set translation domain" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862427
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863119 in lightdm "~/xsession-errors is owned by root, incorrect consolekit session breaking DRI" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863119
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864618 in lightdm "UTF-8 locale no longer set" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864618
<smspillaz> didrocks: I'll ask jason about it when he wakes up. Though, if you are able to reproduce it, can you post your xwininfo of the very left edge of the screen ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: I guess it's the compiz arc, jono already pinged Jason about it a week ago
<didrocks> that's where we discovered that the debug machine is broken
<mvo> jibel: that dosn't look releated, does something show up in your apt-cache logs? I wonder if it maybe redirected you accidently?
<jibel> mvo, nothing of interest.
 * robert_ancell goes off for diner, but will be back to check up on bugs later tonight
<didrocks> robert_ancell: enjoy
<smspillaz> didrocks: what do you mean by "the compiz arc" ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: IIRC, xwininfo qualifies this small window as "arc"
<mvo> jibel: what does ' echo -e "GET http://reviews.ubuntu.com/ HTTP/1.0\n\n" | nc nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn NNN ' print? any useful error message or the html page of reviews?
<mvo> didrocks: I suspect that #84280 and #865175 are not releated to the proxy, just "odd" network setups or hickups
<jibel> mvo, HTTP/1.0 301 Moved Permanently http://paste.ubuntu.com/702107/
<didrocks> mvo: ok, I didn't assign it clearly because of that. only jibel's one as it's known as being clearly a proxy issue :)
<mvo> jibel: ohh, if you change http to https in the echo, what does it say?
<mvo> didrocks: yeah, thats definitely one :)
<jibel> mvo, I'm not sure how to do an ssl request with nc ?
<mvo> oh, that is a good question
<mvo> I guess I should actually look up the real url instead, hold on a minute or two
<maxb> use openssl s_client
<mvo> aha, thannks maxb!
<maxb> openssl s_client -connect host:port
<jibel> maxb, and to make this command pass through the proxy ?
<Sweetshark> Morning Desktoppers!
<jasoncwarner_> Sweetshark: morning...
<maxb> er, proxy?
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark
<pitti> robert_ancell: if it will take a bit longer, two uploads are fine; it's a small package
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, I get these all the time; python 3 porting should fix these for good
<didrocks> pitti: I'm wondering why it happened recently though, what changed? Barry isn't sure
<didrocks> pitti: it makes crashing a lot of project for a month approx. mvo is impacted as well
<pitti> perhaps we got more translations since then?
<didrocks> hum, perhaps, weird for projects that didn't change at all like sotware-properties-gtk though
<didrocks> (it was already 100% translated in French last cycle)
<maxb> jibel: oh, sorry - I was amusing myself with IRC on my phone, on the bus to work, and didn't have full scrollback
<jbicha> nautilus segfaults if nautilus-open-terminal is installed? do I need to open a bug to request removing it from the Oneiric archives or is bug 865297 sufficient?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865297 in nautilus-open-terminal "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_get()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865297
<jbicha> that's the latest release of n-o-t & there haven't been any git commits since release 7 months ago
<jibel> maxb, np, thanks
<maxb> jibel: Are you able to explicitly connect to the apt-cacher-ng directly?
<rodrigo_> morning
<mvo> jibel: I know whats goind on and work on it now
<jibel> mvo, ok great. finally here is the output of the request over https http://paste.ubuntu.com/702117/
<jbicha> I guess n-o-t is just trying to ready gconf settings that don't exist any more
<rodrigo_> hey mvo
<rodrigo_> mvo, I have a gnome-desktop branch with a fix for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=660482
<mvo> jibel: it appears the current httplib2 just supports CONNECT based proxying which TBH is rather silly for our use-case
<ubot2> Gnome bug 660482 in power "dpms interferes with g-s-d screen blanking counter" [Normal,Assigned]
<rodrigo_> mvo, can you test it?
<mvo> rodrigo_: cool, yes, any debs already ;)
<mvo> rodrigo_: have you seen comment #7 ?
<rodrigo_> mvo, no, no debs, you'll have to build it, as well as lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu
<rodrigo_> mvo, no, looking
<rodrigo_> mvo, hence the g-s-d branch, it has a call to gnome_rr_screen_set_dpms_mode on startup
<mvo> rodrigo_: aha, cool
<rodrigo_> mvo, ok, the branches are lp:~rodrigo-moya/ubuntu/oneiric/gnome-desktop3/fix_863038 and lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-settings-daemon/ubuntu
<robert_ancell> seb128, hello
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey!
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you? ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks for staying up, I guess you wanted to catch up on things? ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, trying to find a cjwatson.  There's 3 bugs I want to get in before rc; bug 862427 and bug 863119 and bug 864618
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862427 in lightdm "lightdm-gtk-greeter does not set translation domain" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862427
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863119 in lightdm "~/xsession-errors is owned by root, incorrect consolekit session breaking DRI" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863119
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864618 in lightdm "UTF-8 locale no longer set" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864618
<seb128> robert_ancell, those are basically the one I listed to RAOF yesterday, so seems we have the same list, good ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, do you plan to upload 1.0.1 or to cherrypick?
<robert_ancell> seb128, have you heard of anything else critical that we should deal with?  I expect to do at least one SRU, and provide a PPA for oneiric for those that have  edge functionality that may not work perfect
<pitti> seb128: bonjour
<robert_ancell> seb128, I've pushed the first two as patches into the ubuntu branch.  I'm wary about taking all of 1.0.1 just in case there's any regressions
<seb128> robert_ancell, let me look at the bugs assigneed to you, I assigned what I though was important
<seb128> robert_ancell, the 1.0 commits seems fine to me but backporting works for me
<seb128> pitti, hey, how are you? had a nice w.e?
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I noticed you assigned me a LOT of bugs.  I've unassigned the low priority ones
<seb128> robert_ancell, sorry I didn't know how much subscribing would reach you, I used basically as a "robert, it would be nice it you could read this one and decide if it's important or not" ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, heh, you are sneaky like that
<seb128> heh :p
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's a service I'm providing you, stop complaining ;-)
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> robert_ancell, bug #851612 is somewhat some we should fix at least in a sru if it still happens
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851612 in lightdm "Logging out from a FUS session does not reliably return to VT7" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851612
<robert_ancell> seb128, if we do take 1.0.1, it has the change to make the GTK greeter select the previous user on login - do you think that would need a FFE?
<seb128> robert_ancell, otherwise your list seems to be those I had as well
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, there's that and the 100% CPU one, but I've no idea what's causing them
<RAOF> Good morning seb128 :)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> hey RAOF
<seb128> robert_ancell, hum, good question
<seb128> pitti, ^ <robert_ancell> seb128, if we do take 1.0.1, it has the change to make the GTK greeter select the previous user on login - do you think that would need a FFE?
<robert_ancell> there's also the multi-monitor stuff, which is not great, but the best we can do.  We're really leaning on X to "do the right thing" here
<seb128> robert_ancell, X should do the right thing!
<robert_ancell> I think the Xubuntu guys want that change
<seb128> robert_ancell, if not you need to pay extra beers to RAOF until it does ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, yeah, I would argue it's an important bug fix and not a feature
<seb128> it sucks usability wise to always have the wrong user selected on boot
<seb128> robert_ancell, let me look at the actual code diff
<pitti> seb128: I need to leave a bit earlier today; I don't expect that we need to discuss much on the meeting, but would you be able to chair?
<seb128> pitti, can do
<pitti> seb128: merci
<seb128> pitti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/1.0/revision/1220 <- now or sru? need a ffe?
<seb128> pitti, yw
<robert_ancell> seb128, do you happen to know what hours cjwatson does?
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, so you fixed the xsession-errors owned by root
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's 9am for him, he should be soon around I think
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I don't see why it would case the CK issue though
<seb128> robert_ancell, right, I was going to ask "what about ck"
<seb128> which is the issue we care about ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, I've never seen it, didrocks said he saw it, but only after 9+ reboots
<seb128> so it's likely that the ck issue is not fixed right?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I can't see a connection between the two
<seb128> robert_ancell, jibel says he see it every 5 boots or something
<pitti> robert_ancell: btw, did you ever talk to the security team about the three remaining items on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-lightdm ?
<didrocks> robert_ancell: well, as told, I'm not sure it's xsession-errors owned by root, RAOF think that the crash at startup I can get is because of it
<mvo> rodrigo_: its installeld now, give me some minutes to test it (will require 10min of inactivity )
<didrocks> robert_ancell: and we have more than 30+ similar bugs
<robert_ancell> jibel, didrocks, can you get a lightdm.log after the issue?  I'd expect the log to show what CK said
<didrocks> robert_ancell: I'll try to reproduce today, but later
<robert_ancell> didrocks, np
<seb128> robert_ancell, let me know the infos you need and I will try to get those
<seb128> robert_ancell, I got the xsession-errors permission issue in a guest session yesterday but ck was right and 3d working
<seb128> robert_ancell, so I'm pretty sure they are different issues
<jibel> robert_ancell, trying now. do you need any other info ?
<seb128> pitti, hello?
<robert_ancell> seb128, lightdm.log logs all the CK calls, and the responses from the CK daemon.  So I'm hoping either lightdm incorrectly didn't call it, or CK returned an error
<pitti> seb128: looking
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<robert_ancell> jibel, the logs should be all I need
<robert_ancell> pitti, I asked micahg, and he put me onto someone else and then I forgot sorry
<pitti> seb128, robert_ancell: remember last user> oh, I thought we already got that fix? it certainly works for me now
<robert_ancell> I think they're happy however
<pitti> before that fix it always selected the wrong user, now it's "martin" by default
<seb128> pitti, it's fixed for the unity-greeter
<pitti> ooh wait, "gtk greeter"
<seb128> pitti, that fix is for the gtk one
<pitti> robert_ancell, seb128: fine for me to upload it now
<seb128> robert_ancell, you should roll a 1.0.1 today still if you can and upload
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, I'll do that
<robert_ancell> I just want to wait for cjwatson.
<pitti> robert_ancell: could you merge the apparmor fix for that?
<robert_ancell> pitti, sure
<rodrigo_> mvo, ok, no hurry :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you need cjwatson for the locale bug? pitti can maybe reply as well
<pitti> seb128: I'll poke bug 840292
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 840292 in nautilus-share "uses synaptic to install samba which is not on the CD" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840292
<robert_ancell> Actually pitti, you might know the issue cjwatson is getting - he now has LANG=en_GB set by lightdm.  The lightdm logic is a) get a LANG from pam b) set LANG based on the user configured language (dmrc/accountsservice) c) set LANG and others in ~/.profile
<seb128> pitti, thanks, I was going to ask mvo for review today of the aptdaemon code there
<robert_ancell> LANG is set by scanning the output of 'locale -a' and matching the first one.
<robert_ancell> I think he must have both en_GB and en_GB.utf8 in 'locale -a' which is why lightdm is picking en_GB (I don't in mine).  So the proposed fix is to scan the list twice, once for lang.codeset and then for lang if it doesn't match.  Does that make sense?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I also have a few en_XX in locale -a
<pitti> but these don't look valid
<pitti> e. g.
<pitti> en_IN
<pitti> en_IN.utf8
<pitti> (I don't have en_GB, though)
<pitti> robert_ancell: but parsing "locale -a" for setting $LANG doesn't make sense
<pitti> robert_ancell: what is that supposed to do?
<robert_ancell> pitti, well I have a language, and I need to make a valid LANG value.  But I have no idea what codesets are available
<pitti> seb128: I'll sponsor the apturl one, as proposed by hyperair; it's a lot simpler
<hyperair> pitti: thanks.
<seb128> pitti, ok, thanks
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, you parse it for the first line that matches the language, not just for the first line?
<robert_ancell> yes
<pitti> still, shouldn't /etc/profile / /etc/default/locale already set the default $LANG, if we don't have one?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes, but I have to override it if dmrc defines one
<rickspencer3> jasoncwarner_, bug #865990
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865990 in nux "compiz crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865990
<robert_ancell> and then we override that in ~/.profile with the full locale settings
<pitti> robert_ancell: so, en_GB would be the ISO-8859-1 variant
<pitti> robert_ancell: they are not actually supposed to be built, but it seems they are for some reason
<pitti> robert_ancell: would it be possible to scan /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED instead of `locale -a`, and only grab UTF-8 ones?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'd like to just slap .utf8 on the end, but some codesets are still used right?
<pitti> robert_ancell: e. g. en_IN is actually UTF-8
<pitti> robert_ancell: it's not that easy
<pitti> robert_ancell: we only really support UTF-8 ones; I meant that you can't just append .utf8
<pitti> robert_ancell: /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED is the definition of valid locale names, and `locale -a` shows the ones that are built on the local machine
<pitti> so I think you'd need both
<pitti> well, actually I think you need neither :)
<pitti> if the user doesn't have a locale set in ~/.profile, it should just use /etc/default/lcoale
<robert_ancell> pitti, it's only there because derivative don't have a method of setting ~/.profile
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, this happens for (b) only?
<robert_ancell> and I hope we can remove it in the future
<pitti> i. e. from .dmrc/accountsservice?
<robert_ancell> yes
<robert_ancell> so, it's upgraded users that see it
<robert_ancell> and xubuntu etc
<robert_ancell> and GNOME shell
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks & smspillaz https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/865990
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865990 in nux "compiz crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> robert_ancell: so, locale -a -v has the codeset, or you use /u/s/i18n/SUPPORTED to limit to UTF-8 codesets
<pitti> robert_ancell: but perhaps your proposal would do for now as well, and be a lot simpler
<pitti> robert_ancell: i. e. grep all '^ll_.*', take the first .utf8, and if it doesn't exist, take the first
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, it's really just  a sticking plaster anyway
<pitti> robert_ancell: at least that will cause a lot fewer error cases :)
<robert_ancell> pitti, so the only case where it might break is if you have two or more codesets, but I'm hoping that's pretty irrelevant
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: was supposed to be fixed though…
<seb128> jibel, hey, any luck getting the lightdm,ck,compiz not starting issue today?
<pitti> robert_ancell: the only case I know there is sr_RS vs. sr_RS@latin
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: adding to the target, asking for dx to look at
<seb128> didrocks, btw I assigned you one bug and subscribe you to another one yesterday (iirc)
<seb128> didrocks, the assigned is that the lens need a gettext domain in their .ini (to test if that's enough)
<jibel> seb128, I'm currently trying to reproduce it
<seb128> didrocks, the subscribed is dobey's launcher migration code, he put it in g-s-d to migrate ubuntuone-control-panel.desktop to ubuntu-installer.desktop ... dunno if you prefer to do that in the unity migration code?
<seb128> didrocks, he did it in g-s-d
<didrocks> seb128: you subscribe me to this one, isn't it: bug #865593
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865593 in ubuntuone-client-gnome "Ubuntu One launcher disappears on upgrade to Oneiric" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865593
<seb128> didrocks, right, just in case you would prefer do that migration in the unity script
<seb128> didrocks, i.e I wanted your opinion on it
<didrocks> seb128: no, I don't think we want to support all those .desktop file change
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> so feel free to unsubscribe
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: btw, changing the gsettings key won't work
<didrocks> but well :)
<seb128> didrocks, why not? can you comment saying so on the bug?
<didrocks> not sure dobey tested it…
<seb128> didrocks, no, he couldn't boot his oneiric yesterday
<seb128> he was running into upstart issue
<seb128> well when I went to bed they were still debugging those
<seb128> didrocks, the translation one is bug #865430
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865430 in ubuntu-translations "Categories "Applications" and "Files and folders" are untranslated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865430
<rodrigo_> seb128, I take it your laptop suspended yesterday when you went out?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no it didn't!
<rodrigo_> oh, with the fixes in the g-desdktop and g-s-d branches?
<seb128> rodrigo_, so maybe it was my keys still in wrong state before
<rodrigo_> oh
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, I missed the commit to call the dpms even when the configuration didn't change when I went to sport
<seb128> rodrigo_, but the dpms issue just cause the screen cutting, not the suspend
<rodrigo_> yeah, but I was thinking it might be related, not sure yet what g-.screensaver does, looking now
<rodrigo_> seb128, but that's good news indeed :)
<rodrigo_> pitti, did you have any other undesired suspend yesterday with the updated g-s-d?
<seb128> pitti, the "ctrl" bug is weird, i.e ctrl-O in gedit open the fileselector for me
<pitti> rodrigo_: no, worked fine this morning (during shower/breakfast)
<seb128> pitti, not sure what is different for i.e the gtimelog examples
<pitti> rodrigo_: thanks!
<pitti> seb128: yes, gedit now works for me, too
<seb128> rodrigo_, so I think we can consider the g-s-d suspend on idle fixed, you have the dpms fix pending upload for gnome-desktop,gsd ... that let the gnome-screensaver issue?
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<rodrigo_> I'm waiting on mvo for confirming the fix
<mvo> rodrigo_: sorry, got dragged in a call :/ will take some minutes
<rodrigo_> mvo, don't worry, no pressure :D
<robert_ancell> pitti, can I get you to make a merge for the stable branch?
<didrocks> seb128: the ini file have a translations domain
<didrocks> seb128: I guess it's only unity home dash not picking the translation
<seb128> didrocks, ok, it was late and I didn't check the fact, just read the bug description
<didrocks> yeah, it's wrong :)
 * didrocks looks at the home dash code
<seb128> $ gettext -d unity-lens-files "Files & Folders"
<seb128> Fichiers et dossiers
<seb128> so it's translated on disk at least
<robert_ancell> pitti, perhaps there's some bzr  magic, but I tried to merge to the stable branch and it dragged in everything else
<didrocks> seb128: yep, otherwise, we won't get it on the lens view
<didrocks> seb128: it's only in the home dash
<seb128> right
<seb128> robert_ancell, just merge -c <revnum>?
<robert_ancell> seb128, which revnum?
<seb128> robert_ancell, the commit that you want to backport
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm not sure what you try to do there ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, pitti's apparmor patch is on trunk, but I need it on the 1.0 branch
<robert_ancell> I think it's multiple commits
<pitti> robert_ancell: if you do a merge, it'll be folded into one commit on trunk
<pitti> robert_ancell: so you can use "bzr merge -c 12345 ../trunk" in the 1.0.1 branch for cherry-picking it
<seb128> robert_ancell, so merge -r<r1>...<r3>
<seb128> i.e bzr merge -r1234..1236 ../trunk
<robert_ancell> seb128, trying now...
<seb128> pitti, bug #849732 are you sure it's still an issue then?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 849732 in unity-2d "Control/Alt key bindings are broken in GTK 3 programs" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849732
<pitti> seb128: yes, see my updated description
<Sweetshark> jasoncwarner_: http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/BoD-Election-Candidates-td3390541.html btw
<pitti> gtimelog is still broken, but works with UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0
<seb128> pitti, I wonder how gtimelog is different from other softwares
<seb128> wondering if that's pythonish
<Sweetshark> pitti: Where does launchpad get the idea it needs to import translation templates from? I want it to stop doing that, as what it currently imports is wrong, outdated and unused.
<pitti> seb128: I don't know; it used to work just fine until mid-oneiric
<seb128> pitti, ok, well at least it works in 90% cases now
<pitti> Sweetshark: that's a question for henninge/dpm; but it generally imports all po files from uploads
<pitti> seb128: yeah, got a lot better
<Sweetshark> pitti: ah, ok. Then the problem will solve itself soon ;)
<dpm> pitti, Sweetshark, re: LO, is this not something that can be disabled at the package level? LP only imports what the package gives it. If the package uploaded contains POT/PO files, it will import them, but it won't if it doesn't. There should be a rule in the LO package that builds POT files. If that's not desired, it can be removed or disabled (but I thought it was disabled anyway)
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, testing 1.0.1, brb
<Sweetshark> dpm: well, for 3.4 we (debian/ubuntu) still use one of the old go-oo repositories, and those contain some dead files that nobody cares to remove right now, because we will remove the repository as a whole for 3.5
<Sweetshark> dpm: so ohm, this is likely just transitional then. I just wondered, if launchpad keeps track of this somewhere else too.
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, It seems good to me, can you smoketest it?
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, where is it?
<robert_ancell> seb128, I made a release, and updated the ubuntu branch.  I have to go now though
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, just upload, I will test and drop it from the queue if I run into any issue
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, will do
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks a lot for staying and getting the update out ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, have a nice evening!
<dpm> Sweetshark, the LO/OO translation templates in LP were disabled a while ago, so it shouldn't import any translations even if the package contains them. How are you noticing they are being imported, are you getting e-mail from LP with import notifications?
<seb128> rickspencer3: not sure but I think your bug is a duplicate of bug #832150
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 832150 in unity "ubuntu desktop unity. Mouse at the left side doesn't reveal launcher" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832150
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> just for info
<didrocks> seb128: I guess it is too, but none of them have 100% reproducible test case, so prefer to keep them on track, unduped
<seb128> i.e I don't think autorunning those is different from manually running them, it happens there with manual runs
<seb128> didrocks, ok ;-)
<seb128> well I guess it 100% of the time in a guest session there so if somebody needs info
<didrocks> seb128: oh really? nice. The issue is that the debug machine is broken right now
<didrocks> (fixed in trunk though)
<seb128> right, it segfault unity :p
<didrocks> seb128: so, after this release, I'll probably poke you :)
<didrocks> yeah…
<seb128> didrocks, well I'm running the ppa version
<seb128> does that include those fixes?
<didrocks> seb128: it's not in
<Sweetshark> dpm: yes, and only with the latest upload. The upload before triggered no such mail. That confused me quite a bit.
<didrocks> let me recheck, but pretty sure it's not
<didrocks> no, it's not
<seb128> didrocks, ok, finish what you are doing, no hurry, I just get it at guest session start in a consistant way if somebody needs infos
<didrocks> seb128: that's nice to know, we'll dig it for a SRU
<didrocks> thanks :)
<seb128> great ;-)
<seb128> yw!
<Sweetshark> dpm: I remember however, the "libreoffice" upstream project in launchpad got deleted recently (since the is also "df-libreoffice"), so I wondered if something went off track there.
<dpm> Sweetshark, can you post the e-mail you got from LP somewhere so I can have a look at it?
<OwaisL> Guys, is gnome-settings-daemon broken in Oneiric right now or is it just me?
<seb128> just you
<seb128> how is it broken for you?
<OwaisL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/866047
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 866047 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon does not work anymore in Oneiric" [Undecided,New]
<OwaisL> It doesn't load the settings, themes, etc
<OwaisL> but the process doesn't crash
<OwaisL> Killing and restarting the process does not work either
<OwaisL> but starting as root does load theme for root user
<seb128> OwaisL, gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings active
<seb128> OwaisL, can you run that?
<xclaesse> is there something preventing apps to load plugins (mmap a .so gives permission denied) ? I've build and installed the .so into /usr/lib
<xclaesse> I suspect apparmor, but I don't know if that's the kind of stuff it does
<OwaisL> seb128, result is false
<seb128> OwaisL, there you go
<seb128> OwaisL, did you try to run unity-greeter in your session?
<seb128> xclaesse, you can check syslog for apparmor warnings
<OwaisL> Yes, I did try sometime last week with xephyr
<xclaesse> seb128, Oct  4 11:42:41 localhost kernel: [34349.451916] type=1400 audit(1317721361.724:218): apparmor="DENIED" operation="file_mmap" parent=18616 profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5" name="/usr/lib/mission-control-plugins.0/mcp-account-manager-goa.so" pid=18701 comm="mission-control" requested_mask="m" denied_mask="m" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<seb128> OwaisL, ok, unity-greeter has a specific g-s-d stripped config
<seb128> xclaesse, ok, it's apparmor then
<xclaesse> seb128, how do I tell apparmor it's fine?
<OwaisL> It started to work after gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings active true
<xclaesse> seb128, seems MC gets permission denied for everything I'v installed manually in /usr/local
<OwaisL> seb128, thanks a ton! Is there any other settings I should revert?
<xclaesse> seb128, that behaviour is new in oneiric?
<seb128> xclaesse, yes, it didn't have an apparmor profile before oneiric
<seb128> xclaesse, see bug #816133
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 816133 in telepathy-mission-control-5 "add telepathy profile from the apparmor-profiles repository" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816133
<seb128> xclaesse, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor
<seb128> xclaesse, you can probably use -complain to not have it block you
<xclaesse> seb128, thanks
<seb128> xclaesse, yw
<xclaesse> seb128, so aa is used for apps accessing directly the network?
<xclaesse> seb128, I don't think MC does, it goes through the CMs
<seb128> xclaesse, everything which could be sensitive to security issues
<seb128> xclaesse, read the bug I pointed for the rational, or talk to jdstrand when he's there (he's u.s based so still sleeping)
<xclaesse> ok. tbh I trust distro guys for that, I'm not really familiar myself
<seb128> xclaesse, we apparmor lot of things, including i.e evince since pdf readers often have issues
<xclaesse> complain mode should be enough for me now
<seb128> great ;-)
<seb128> OwaisL, sorry I missed your highlight before
<seb128> OwaisL, it's likely that you want to reset all the org.gnome.settings-daemon keys
<seb128> OwaisL, i.e use dconf-editor, go through the list and click "set default" at least for the enable values
<xclaesse> seb128, if I start MC from source dir, it shouldn't be affected by apparmor, right?
<seb128> not sure
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> xclaesse: correct; it's path based
<xclaesse> ok so even if I start it from /usr/local it won't be affected?
<pitti> right
<OwaisL> seb128, thanks! will do.
<seb128> OwaisL, yw
<seb128> RAOF, \o/
<seb128> RAOF, thanks for fixing the dbus signal dispatch thing ;-)
<mvo> rodrigo_: sorry, sorry, I had a long call just now, now I restarted the session
<rodrigo_> mvo, no problem :)
<kamstrup> pitti: woohoo! Nailed the pygobject crasher in dee that has rendered all Python lenses crashing. When you have time to review https://bugs.launchpad.net/pygobject/+bug/855402 and/or https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=638915
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855402 in unity "Python lenses segfault with pygobject3" [Critical,In progress]
<pitti> kamstrup|lunch: just saw, great! however, I can't ack it for upstream, you'd need to poke tomeu (or J5 in the afternoon) for this
<kamstrup|lunch> pitti: ok
<zalluth> hi all..
<pitti> rodrigo_: ah, putting check-language-support functionality into aptdaemon sounds like a nice idea
<rodrigo_> pitti, yes, that should work for all distros also, so we were talking about a InstallLanguage method
<seb128> sorry guys for flooding the mailing list ;-)
 * rodrigo_ adds seb128 to spam filter
<seb128> lol
<zalluth> include esekeyd to enable laptop multimedia functionality on fullscreen game
<seb128> hey zalluth
<zalluth> hi too..
<seb128> why is a separate package needed for that?
<seb128> shouldn't the multimedia keys just work?
<zalluth> yes, work, but not in fullscreen game
<seb128> we should fix that in GNOME rather than adding a new source?
<zalluth> but, the control of keyboard when playing fullscreen game like fretsonfire is not under gnome control
<seb128> ok, it's a topic I don't know about enough to comment, I will let other pick it up rather ;-)
<zalluth> just install it, create file configuration, and set esekeyd parameter to load the configuration.. So, everything works, but I do not get any volume change notification, just the volume changes..
<rodrigo_> need to run some errands and then lunch, so be back in a couple of hours or so
<zalluth> I don't understand
<pitti> dpm: langpack updates hit unapproved, accepting now
<pitti> dpm: so is now a good time for checking "Request a full language pack export"?
<pitti> dpm: these will start Thursday night, so that I can build on Friday?
<pitti> dpm: disabling oneiric cronjob now
<pitti> dpm: -base export requested
<seb128> zalluth, what do you don't understand?
<pitti> ... eek, or not: causes an LP crash
<jasoncwarner_> hey guys...
<jasoncwarner_> anyone know what is going on with this bug?
<jasoncwarner_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client-gnome/+bug/865105
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865105 in ubuntuone-client-gnome "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_unref() in any folder with Ubuntu One location widget (dup-of: 865567)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865567 in ubuntuone-client-gnome/stable-2-0 "ubuntuone-client-gnome needs to install gsettings schemas" [Critical,In progress]
<jasoncwarner_> pedro_: ^^
<didrocks> yes
<dpm> pitti, ack on approving langpack delta updates, thanks! Now is a good time (assuming the crash can be worked around ;) to request the export. The export will happen on Thursday 9:00 UTC, and it should be ready for langpack-o-matic to pick up on Fri at 9:00 as scheduled
<seb128> hey jasoncwarner_
<pitti> dpm: cool, thanks
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: seb128 assigned to dobey yesterday IIRC
<jasoncwarner_> hey seb128 !
<zalluth> I don't know how to write script to detect currently active ubuntu session in my pc..
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, what do you want to know? it's new from the ubuntuone-client-gnome update they did yesterday, dobey said he would look at it once he got his laptop to start again, he was hitting an upstart? issue
<pedro_> jasoncwarner_, hello, master is assigned to dobey , bug 865567
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865567 in ubuntuone-client-gnome/stable-2-0 "ubuntuone-client-gnome needs to install gsettings schemas" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865567
<dpm> pitti, could you request the full export eventually, or do we need to talk to the LP guys?
<pitti> dpm: worked now
<jasoncwarner_> seb128 pedro_ didrocks
<jasoncwarner_> thanks
<dpm> pitti, ok, seems all sorted then.
<jasoncwarner_> just saw it was dupe (apport took me to duplicate and not master)
<jasoncwarner_> really breaks nautilus! ;)
<seb128> it does...
<seb128> go u1 go!
<zalluth> I don't know how to write script to detect currently active ubuntu session in my pc..
<seb128> zalluth, what do you call "currently active ubuntu session"? what do you try to do?
<zalluth> I want to send him the volume change using libnotify
<zalluth> I want to send him the volume change notification using libnotify
<seb128> zalluth, try #ubuntu for user questions, but using notify-send should work without having to know the session
<zalluth> my script runs under esekeyd daemon
<seb128> try asking on #ubuntu
<seb128> sorry that channel is rather focussing on fixing oneiric integration issues
<zalluth> okay
<mvo> rodrigo_: the dpms issue is fixed now, thanks for the updated pkgs
<seb128> mvo, thanks for bootstrapping the fix and discussion ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: FYI, I commited a fix for the screen locking issue to bzr...there was already another fix there, so I didn't upload it
<seb128> mdeslaur, ok, rodrigo_ will do uploads today still I think
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks for working on it, though I'm not sure the fix is right, but we can discuss that at UDS
<seb128> mdeslaur, i.e not sure what our screen locking policy should be, when to lock and for what user (i.e do we log for autologged users as well?)
<mdeslaur> seb128: I've recreated the behaviour of previous ubuntu releases
<seb128> mdeslaur, ok, good for Oneiric, still I think we should discuss what behaviour we want, not sure it makes sense to lock the screen for home users who don't want to enter passwords, i.e those using autologin with no keyring password for example
<mdeslaur> seb128: yes, I agree about that. A lot of things need to be fixed for that to be changed though, not just gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> mdeslaur, right, that's why I suggest we discuss it at UDS ;-)
<Sweetshark> pitti: what was the right way to name a backport? 1:3.4.3-3ubuntu2~natty1?
<pitti> Sweetshark: yes, that looks fine
<mvo> seb128: yw
<dobey> didrocks: there is some migration thing in unity?
<didrocks> dobey: there is, but I don't think we should migrate desktop because whatever app wanted to rename their desktop files
<dobey> didrocks: we have to migrate the .desktop files. it's not because we renamed, it's beacause we replaced the app
<didrocks> dobey: yeah, but we would have to do that for every applications in the universe if they decide to rename themselve. Being by default doesn't change much
<didrocks> dobey: new installs get the new .desktop file
<dobey> didrocks: no, just the ones by default
<dobey> universe is ignorable
<didrocks> well, I don't agree, people don't remember if it's by default or not
<dobey> we do
<dobey> which is why we have to fix it
<didrocks> dobey: provide a patch, it can be in a SRU
<dobey> patch to where?
<didrocks> dobey: unity
<didrocks> you need to update unity, unity-2d
<seb128> or keep your ubuntuone-client-gnome hack...
<dobey> didrocks: so i'm curious; what exactly do you think *should* be migrated?
<seb128> though I don't like much having other component to edit the unity keys
<dobey> the ubuntuone-client-gnome hack is a horrible hack, and gsettings insanity makes me want to do that even less
<didrocks> I don't think a shell should migrate every apps who wants to change a desktop file somewhere…
<DBO> seb128, didrocks, migrating the keys while unity is running wont work either
<seb128> didrocks, it's not every application, it's the default config ones
<dobey> didrocks: that isn't what i asked. i asked what you think migration is useful for :)
<didrocks> DBO: yeah, that's what I commented on the posts
<didrocks> seb128: well, ayway, it's really late and risky for finale
<seb128> didrocks, it's like if your firefox launcher vanished on update because firefox renamed their .desktop
<dobey> didrocks: you wrote a migration script, so clearly you think there is some reason to have it
<didrocks> dobey: yeah, because we migrated .desktop file from gnome-panel, other docks, netbook-launcher to unity
<dobey> seb128: which they used to do; firefox-3.0, firefox-4.0, firefox; and evolution too :)
<didrocks> I don't tell it shouldn't be done, it should have been raised way before
<didrocks> now, I find it late and risky
<seb128> yeah, agreed
<seb128> it's a really issue though for upgraders :-(
<seb128> not that I have a good solution
<didrocks> that can be a SRU though if the u1 team provide the patch
<pitti> rodrigo_: gnome-desktop3 upload claims to fix bug 863038, but you moved that to gnome-screensaver
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863038 in gnome-screensaver "If turnoff the screen setting set to 'never' screen turns off instantly" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863038
<dobey> where is the launcher code anyway?
<pitti> rodrigo_: shall I move the task to gnome-desktop3, or do we also need a screensaver fix?
<seb128> pitti, it's the wrong bug reference
<seb128> pitti, it fixes bug #862139
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862139 in gnome-control-center "xset q reports DPMS mode with time 600 regardless of what g-c-c setting" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862139
<pitti> ah
<pitti> rodrigo_: ^ want to reupload, or close manually?
<seb128> pitti, we got quite some recent screen and power issues mixed
 * mpt growls at Ubuntu suspending when the power settings say otherwise
<didrocks> dobey: the migration code is in unity/tools
<didrocks> dobey: you need to timestamp unity and unity-2d with a release version to trigger the upgrade
<seb128> mpt, does it still do it with today's updated and session restarted?
<dobey> didrocks: i see that, but where is the actual launcher code?
<mpt> seb128, ah, I haven't restarted since
<seb128> mpt, ok, I'm really interested to know if you still get it with the current versions on a restart session
<pitti> rodrigo_: anyway, accepting and closing manually
<seb128> mpt, it's supposed to be fixed but we didn't get lot of feedback yet on the update and some of the feedback makes it unclear if users had their session restarted or not
<mpt> seb128, I'd restart my computer for you any time
<seb128> mpt, ;-)
<seb128> mpt, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> dobey: plugins/unityshell/src/Launcher.cpp
<didrocks> dobey: dobey but I guess you search rather for plugins/unityshell/src/LauncherModel.cpp
<didrocks> plugins/unityshell/src/LauncherEntryRemoteModel.cpp
<didrocks> and plugins/unityshell/src/FavoriteStoreGSettings.cpp
<dobey> i don't see a plugins/unitypanel in trunk
<pitti> eh, what happened to http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop ?
<pitti> seb128: ^ do you know?
<dobey> but yes, shell is probably what i want, thanks
<didrocks> dobey: see the above linkes, I didn't wrote unitypanel
<seb128> pitti, urg, it was there yesterday evening
<dobey> didrocks: sure; i just figure if i'm going to patch it, i might as well do it right and add the g_settings_bind() so the launcher updates when the config changes
<mpt> So, aheh, Ubuntu froze on shutdown
<didrocks> dobey: that's a feature that would be great, indeed :)
<mpt> seb128, I guess the only way to test the suspend problem is not to touch it for an hour and see if it doesn't happen?
<seb128> mpt, right, so next time you will go for lunch, dinner, sleep, that sort of things ;-)
<cyphermox> dobey: re: your system with "Networking disabled", can you tell me what type of install you used? ubiquity or d-i?
<dobey> what is d-i?
<mpt> seb128, aww, I thought you were going to give me an excuse to slack off
<cyphermox> debian-installer, as in, the alternate cd :)
<seb128> mpt, right, we need that tested today, you need to take an hour work break NOW! ;-)
<seb128> does anyone have a copy of the etherpad content?
<dobey> cyphermox: i installed 11.04 from a flash drive with ubiquity, and later upgraded to oneiric with update-manager -d
<cyphermox> dobey: ok
<seb128> pitti, hum, and pad.ubuntu.com doesn't have the timeline widget
<dobey> cyphermox: and network was working fine until i did an apt-get upgrade yesterday
<cyphermox> dobey: installed long ago?
<seb128> pitti, i.e no way to go back in revisions
<dobey> yes
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> dobey: you still getting networking disabled or did you work around it?
<dobey> cyphermox: i don't know how to work around it
<dobey> well, other than re-installing 11.04
<cyphermox> dobey: ok; well you can check what's in /etc/network/interfaces and /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state, maybe paste those and I can look
<dobey> which i should probably do on that machine anyway
<cyphermox> fwiw I re-tested upgrade from 11.04 last week on my system with a bunch of different network settings in NM and it all worked
<dobey> i don't think it's an upgrade issue
<didrocks> dobey: I have another solution thinking about it
<didrocks> dobey: there is a dbus signal to add a .desktop file to the launcher
<seb128> bryceh, RAOF, pitti, rodrigo_: bug #865957
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865957 in gnome-control-center "the system info tab needs glxinfo to get the video card infos (not installed by default)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865957
<seb128> is there any reason we don't install mesa-utils by default?
<seb128> or any reason to not install it?
<pitti> seb128: nothing depends on it
<seb128> pitti, would it be fine to make g-c-c recommends it?
<pitti> no other particular reason from what I can see
<pitti> seb128: sure
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> it's 30 kB
<dobey> didrocks: oh?
<didrocks> dobey: let me check if someone touched my code
<didrocks> yes, it still works :)
<didrocks> dobey: so com.canonical.Unity.Launcher, /com/canonical/Unity/Launcher, iface com.canonical.Unity.Launcher, Method AddLauncherItemFromPosition()
<didrocks> dobey: parameters likes ("", "", 0,0,0,"/usr/share/applications/kiki.desktop","") should work
<didrocks> (if kiki.desktop is installed of course)
<desrt> mterry: where's my refund?!
<dobey> eh i don't like that so much :)
<desrt> deja dup sucks!!
<didrocks> dobey: why?
<mvo> didrocks: oh, that works? will icons fly in and everything?
<didrocks> mvo: nop, it's still what I did for natty, nobody touched it
<mterry> desrt, what happened?
<didrocks> mvo: hence the dummy data
<dobey> didrocks: changes the ordering
 * desrt just had a thought-that-file-was-attached-to-bugzilla incident
<mvo> aha, ok
<mvo> I thought I missed something :)
<desrt> "oh.. i can safely delete all this stuff"
<didrocks> dobey: it doesn't, it should add it last
<rodrigo_> pitti, keep the gnome-scrrensaver task open, it needs a fix there
<didrocks> mvo: nobody worked on it, it's just adding it to the end
<desrt> mterry: deja dup doesn't have the old version because i only wrote the file yesterday :p
 * desrt demands CONTINUOUS periodic backups
<dobey> didrocks: right, and if the old control-panel .desktop was somewhere else, it "randomly moved" from the user's POV
<mterry> desrt, don't scare me!  11.10 goes out in 8 days!  :)
<desrt> :)
<didrocks> dobey: better than getting nothing, isn't it? :)
<mterry> desrt, I do have open feature requests for continuous/hourly backups.  Not on the roadmap now though.  Would be neat, if it could be very resource unintensive
<rodrigo_> pitti, ah, it's still in progress, so forget my comment
<desrt> mterry: i more or less don't notice when my backups are happening
<dobey> didrocks: well if it has to wait for SRU, people are going to get nothing on upgrade anyway, unless they wait until after the SRU, so might as well do it right, instead of just doing it quick
<desrt> backup-to-home-server is a pretty big win
<didrocks> dobey: well, the dbus call was to enable you a quick patch that can sneak in finale
<mterry> desrt, excellent, the less obtrusive, the better
<desrt> mterry: anyway.. deja dup has done one thing that no other piece of software has been able to do thus far
<desrt> it turned me into a backup-er
<desrt> was never able to stick with it before... but now i have been daily since about august now
<desrt> so thanks :)
<mterry> desrt, love it.  :)  That's why I made DD
 * desrt was actually kinda hoping that yesterday's daily backup was in the middle of his working on these files.  hrmph :/
<desrt> oh well.  no huge loss
<jdstrand> seb128: hey, so have you been getting a lot more but reports for compiz crashes and unity issues after the lastest updates? I'm seeing them quite a bit more :\ (and reporting them)
<mdeslaur> I've been getting crazy compiz crashes for the past two days, but every single one of them couldn't be reported because of an outdated package...(seriously apport, tzdata?)
<cyphermox> seb128: don't you have the undo button for the pad?
<seb128> (no)
<seb128> (sorry on the phone)
<seb128> (bbl)
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> jdstrand: do you have bug # of the latest reported ones?
<jdstrand> bug #867513
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 867513 in unity "evolution loses window decorations after unmaximizing" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867513
<jdstrand> let me get the compiz one I reported
<jdstrand> dang it, this happened to me yesterday. I reported 2 compiz bugs, then they disappeared :\
 * jdstrand looks more
<didrocks> smspillaz: didn't you fix something similar on yesterday's version? ^
<jdstrand> bug #865822 (marked as duplicate)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865822 in nux "compiz crashed with SIGABRT in raise() (dup-of: 863303)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865822
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863303 in unity "compiz assert failure: *** glibc detected *** compiz: free(): corrupted unsorted chunks: 0x0000000004a1d390 ***" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863303
<jdstrand> bug #865675 (marked as dupe)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865675 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast() (dup-of: 862972)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865675
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862972 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862972
<jdstrand> so I guess it isn't just me :)
<jdstrand> I've not checked all my bug email yet today, which is why I missed those. sorry for the noise
<smspillaz> didrocks: yes
<smspillaz> didrocks: hang on
<smspillaz> didrocks: it was in unity
<didrocks> ah
<jdstrand> between those 3 bugs, I have been having a lot of unity issues, so wanted to make sure someone knew about them, and it seems so :)
 * jdstrand starts being quiet now
<didrocks> jdstrand: so, once you get 4.22 (it's in UNAPPROVED right now), can you please update and update the status on bug #862231, please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862231 in unity "Compiz Window Decorator fails on Evolution Compose New Email" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862231
<smspillaz> https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/unity/unity.maybe_fix_861143
<didrocks> smspillaz: can you check the other crash, please?
<jdstrand> didrocks: sure thing
<smspillaz> didrocks: that's the UnlockRect one
<smspillaz> didrocks: jason fixed that in trunk
<smspillaz> (unity)
<smspillaz> bit confusing when all of the reports are crashing on the same first frame, heh
<didrocks> jdstrand: great, you should be able to close them as well with the new compiz/unity couple coming today :)
<didrocks> thanks smspillaz
<jdstrand> awesome. I look forward to it :)
<didrocks> mpt: oh, windows8 has this "app remembering state" you discussed and blogged about a year ago
<mpt> didrocks, so does Mac OS X 10.7
<didrocks> mpt: it has as well the "autosync settings" that I planned for OneConf one year and half ago :/
<didrocks> mpt: oh really?
<kenvandine> mpt, of course they read your blog to plan future releases :)
 * kenvandine would 
<mpt> kenvandine, yeah, and the auto-save is from something I wrote in 2001
<mpt> (Seriously, though, they're both old ideas, going back to the 1980s)
<kenvandine> yet we don't have them... :/
<mpt> That's because they aren't security-/server-related, and it's less than a decade since the competition got them
<mpt> And more specifically for those two, because they require clever API design to make them easy for application developers to adopt.
<didrocks> indeed
<ejat> didrocks : r u here?
<didrocks> ejat: yes
<ejat> didrocks : bug 859632
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 859632 in compiz-plugins-main "package compiz-plugins-main-default 1:0.9.5.94 bzr20110919-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/compiz/grid.xml', which is also in package compiz-plugins 1:0.9.4 bzr20110606-0ubuntu1~natty2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859632
<ejat> fix released .. but im having issue upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10
<didrocks> ejat: when did you upgrade? I pushed another fix yesterday morning
<didrocks> ejat: do you have the bug report about it?
<ejat> yesterday .. owh ok .. but now .. im trying to get my other machine to get internet so that i can retry
<ejat> xdiagnose package ?
<didrocks> ejat: you should use do-release-upgrade or update-manager for ubuntu, it won't stuck you on things like that
<didrocks> ejat: the xdiagnose overwrite is totally not related
<didrocks> RAOF fixed it yesterday
<ejat> trying to overwrite …… , which is also in package x11-common 1:7.6+4ubuntu3.1
<seb128> re
<ejat> trying to overwrite ……/source_xorg.py , which is also in package x11-common 1:7.6+4ubuntu3.1
<seb128> jdstrand, sorry I was in ca all, I see that didrocks replied to you, but yeah basically see with all updates from today what issues remain
<jdstrand> seb128: yep, thanks :)
<seb128> cyphermox, "undo", no, I asked #is
<ejat> didrocks ?
<didrocks> ejat: did you look at my answer above?
<didrocks> 16:47:27       didrocks | ejat: the xdiagnose overwrite is totally not related
<didrocks> 16:47:31       didrocks | RAOF fixed it yesterday
<ejat> i see .. not related ..
 * ejat retrying updating n upgrade back .. but if its not related … then how could the error occurs :( with that statement
<ejat> should i manual remove xdiagnose for temp then reinstall it back later
<rye> rodrigo, hi, so, re: dpms clearing fix, i was following it quite closely, and it is not complete without subsequent fixes in gnome-desktop3 and gnome-settings-daemon release
<cyphermox> seb128: I was asking because here I had an undo button, but it doesn't do anything... probably just undoes my own changes
<rye> well, gnome-settings daemon patch
<rodrigo_> rye, yes I know
<rodrigo_>  the g-s-d and g-c-c parts are coming
<rodrigo_>  and the patch in gnome-desktop3 package is functionality-equivalent
<rodrigo_>  there are people that have tested it and confirmed fixing
<seb128> right
<pitti> need to leave, good night everyone!
<pitti> seb128: thanks in advance for running the meeting
<pitti> (sorry, have an appointment this evening)
<seb128> pitti, yw!
<seb128> pitti, see you later ;-)
<didrocks> ejat: overwrite is a dpkg error when two packages can try to unpack the same file, if you are not technical enough in dpkg, please using do-release-upgrade or update-manager to make a distribution upgrade
<didrocks> have a good night pitti
<seb128> bah, running mumble screwed my stacking
<seb128> i.e unity launcher and alt-tab got stacked at the bottom, i.e under everything else
<didrocks> this is fixed in compiz
<didrocks> but the patch is huge
<didrocks> I didn't take it in purpose, prefer SRU
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well I didn't have it a long time
<seb128> I wonder if that's coincidence or if that's due to qt ;-)
<seb128> I use a qt application every 2 weeks and when I do it breaks my compiz :p
<seb128> compiz hates qt? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: no, it seems it's because the app show and hide and then show again
<didrocks> (that's what I understood from the code)
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> but well, I prefer to be prudent with stacking fixes, we all know how this goes :)
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<desrt> seb128: hey
<desrt> seb128: what's the compiler flag that causes the linker to establish direct references to symbols within a particular .so (as determined at link time)?
<desrt> thought it was -Bdirect or something like that, but i can't find it
<james_w> -Bsymbolic?
<desrt> that's only for intra-library symbols when building a shared lib
<desrt> i'm thinking about references between libraries or an app and a library
<seb128> desrt, -Bsymbolic-functions ?
<desrt> same.
<rodrigo_> hmm, when's the deadline for normal uploads?
<rodrigo_> "normal" != SRUs
<desrt> maybe i should ask mmeeks
<desrt> i think he's the one that added it, for openoffice
<didrocks> rodrigo_: pitti told that RC are fine until today IIRC, then, it's really "omg, I broke everything" I guess :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ok
<rodrigo_> I'll do a g-c-c upload now then
<didrocks> yeah, the sooner, the better :)
<seb128> rodrigo_, today
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you include the recommends on mesa-utils,
<seb128> ?
<seb128> rodrigo_, if you do one
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, it's in already
<seb128> desrt, dunno then
<desrt> seb128: thanks
<rodrigo_> I was asking to see if I should wait for some more fixes, but yeah, I'll upload this one which has also a fix from jbicha
<desrt> seb128: ah.  it *is* -Bdirect.  looks like it didn't make it upstream, though
<seb128> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: meeting in 2 minutes
<rodrigo_> ok
 * kenvandine waves
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> jasoncwarner, Sweetshark, bryceh, chrisccoulson, didrocks, tremolux, Riddell, kenvandine, cyphermox, mterry, rodrigo_, seb128, tkamppeter, pedro_: hey
<Sweetshark> o/
<cyphermox> hey!
<rodrigo_> hi :)
<mterry> heyo
 * pedro_ waves
<seb128> pitti had to run so I'm leading today ;-)
<tremolux> hey!
<seb128> I hope everybody is doing great
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-10-04
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, do you have anything for the partners update?
<kenvandine> nopr
<kenvandine> just planning stuff now
<seb128> ok
<seb128> is there any question for kenvandine?
 * Sweetshark just sneaked in some changes in the weekly summary.
<seb128> dobey, how is the gsettings missing schemas for ubuntuone-client-gnome going?
<seb128> Sweetshark, great ;-)
<rodrigo_> seb128, I just saw a branch from him, so I guess it's fixed
<seb128> rodrigo_, nice to read
<seb128> that bug is annoying
<didrocks> (a lot of french people on the forum finds oneiric not usable because of the nautilus crash in ubuntuone-client-gnome)
<didrocks> so easy to please them :-)
<seb128> pedro_ is playing dupdupdup on the nautilus bugs
<kenvandine> glad it is getting fixed
<seb128> thanks kenvandine ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: well, he can justify his pay :-p
<rodrigo_> :)
<seb128> didrocks, hey, I see the unity summary is on the wiki, anything else to add?
<pedro_> yeah , i've also wrote a pattern for those
<didrocks> not really, still on upload churns (justifying my pay as well :p), but hopefully it's over now with latest unity in unapproved (hint hint for any release team member). Then, can finally start planning :)
<pedro_> but sadly not all the bugs there were submitted with apport :-/
<seb128> pedro_, yeah, seems apport doesn't trigger sometimes
<seb128> didrocks, \o/
<didrocks> seb128: I'll \o/ once I'm sure it's finished :-)
<kenvandine> didrocks, do you know if there is a plan to fix the window controls when the dash is showing?
<didrocks> over*
<seb128> didrocks, btw do you know if dx is working on a 0 day sru?
<didrocks> kenvandine: hum? which bugs exactly?
<seb128> kenvandine, define fix? the look you mean?
<kenvandine> look
<didrocks> kenvandine: the window controls when the dash is showing is on purpose
<didrocks> kenvandine: clicking on close/maximize/restore acts on the dash
<kenvandine> yeah, but they aren't the ones you get for windows
<seb128> kenvandine, DBO said they look exactly how design designed those
<seb128> kenvandine, i.e design issue and not a bug
<didrocks> kenvandine: design decision, for not mixing with a potential maximized window underneath
<kenvandine> and they look terrible, i think DBO said they are that way because design hasn't given them something final
<kenvandine> looks horrible... but oh well
<didrocks> but it won't be changed now
<seb128> kenvandine, well they still didn't it seems then...
<seb128> kenvandine, but I agree with the sentiment, it doesn't look good
<seb128> didrocks, do you have any date estimation for the first SRU otherwise?
<seb128> didrocks, next week?
<didrocks> seb128: re SRU0 > I setup a list for that, some part of dx is in meetings for the week, trying to get some traction so that they start fixing for SRU
<didrocks> seb128: hoping to get something for the release day then, which can go to -proposed
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<seb128> is there any other questions for didrocks?
<didrocks> at least, we have quite some compiz fix that I really want as SRU, not emergency push as dangerous :)
<seb128> didrocks, you can probably already upload to proposed ;-)
<seb128> those will sit there for a bit though
<didrocks> seb128: well, seeing the number of commits already going, I prefer to batch them :)
<seb128> didrocks, or maybe use the ppa for pre-sru testing, but not now, let's focus on testing oneiric first :p
<didrocks> yeah
<DBO> kenvandine, no
<didrocks> that's my gut feeling :)
<DBO> I said they are entirely accurate renderings of the design resources provided
<kenvandine> DBO, ok... :)
<seb128> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> yw seb128
<seb128> tremolux, hey
<seb128> tremolux, I see the s-c update on the wiki as well ;-)
<tremolux> heyyy seb128
<DBO> kenvandine, basically I am telling you to go ask your mother
<seb128> congrats on 5.0
<seb128> didrocks, congrats on getting oneconf in Oneric as well ;-)
<didrocks> \o/
<tremolux> seb128: thanks! I don't know why, but it's very exciting when we bump the version for release
<seb128> hehe
<tremolux> yeah didrocks!
<didrocks> (for this one, I can do it ;))
<seb128> tremolux, how do you feel about the current version?
<didrocks> thanks to tremolux and mvo for their support :-)
<seb128> on track for Oneiric?
<didrocks> (and all awesome s-c team!)
<tremolux> didrocks: thanks didrocks!
<tremolux> seb128: yes, I like it a lot, I hope everybody does
<tremolux> seb128: I think it's on track, yes
<seb128> how is the bug state? do you expect other fixes still?
<tremolux> seb128: I don't see anything terrible, but we do have fixes
<tremolux> seb128: we have a 5.0.1 in the works in trunk
<seb128> ok, fixes are always good, if they don't make it stable they will be in a SRU ;-)
<tremolux> seb128: sounds good :)
<seb128> thanks tremolux
<seb128> is there any s-c,oneconf question?
<tremolux> thx seb128
<rye> interesting. kenvandine re: buttons - if you click "minimize" long enough it becomes white
<seb128> seems not, let's move on
<seb128> well I think there is not a lot to add, please keep fixing rc bugs and testing Oneiric
<seb128> we are doing good but not great yet, still a few bugs to fix ;-)
<seb128> then time for next cycle planning (feel free to join on the list I feel alone with my emails :p) and SRU
<seb128> ok, any other topic,comment,...?
<seb128> oh one from me
<seb128> whoever whiped the etherpad, could you undo :p
<seb128> i.e http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop is empty :--
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> did anyone save a copy recently?
<kenvandine> ugh
<mterry> :(
<rodrigo_> oh :(
<seb128> I've opened a rt and asked IS if we can get it back or the "time slider" feature activated
<didrocks> I didn't save a local copy, is has no regular snapshot?
<seb128> but I'm not sure we will be able to get it back
<bcurtiswx> google cache?
<seb128> doesn't seem to be in google
<seb128> ok, no comment, that's a wrap then
<seb128> thanks everybody
<didrocks> thanks everyone
<pedro_> thanks!
<tremolux> thanks all!
<micahg> seb128: any firefox/thunderbird things need to be looked at?
<didrocks> seems we can undo http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/oneiric-desktop as well :/
<rye> seb128, http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/ubuntu-desktop/latest
<seb128> rye, \o/
<didrocks> great ;)
<seb128> thanks, how did you find the url?
<rye> seb128, analyzed http://sync.in
<didrocks> mvo: your version for update-notifier + indicator is in oneiric, isn't it?
<didrocks> hum, no, it's not
<mvo> didrocks: its nt, but I think its good, I'm using it on two machine for ~4 days or so now
<mvo> didrocks: alternatively we can upload it to -prposed right away
<didrocks> mvo: yeah, looks good. Anyway, the tracking part is done (the update-notifier is showing in unity, indicator or not) and there is no more icon bug
<didrocks> SRU sounds good if needed :)
<seb128> sport, bbl
<rodrigo_> seb128, have fun :)
<mvo> didrocks: so unity is also fixed?
<dobey> seb128: hey, was at lunch. my schemas fix is landed in trunk, so i just need to do a backport to the stable-2-0 branch and brown bag it
<didrocks> mvo: the big icon? yeah, since last release
<dobey> seb128: there aren't any other crazy urgent things we need to fix in ubuntuone-client-gnome are there? :)
<dobey> gah i wish people would stop speculating and saying "i get this too" on bugs. so annoying
<achiang> does anyone know if the email part of evolution can be run as a daemon? the only point really, would be to monitor the remote imap server and display notifications?
<achiang> hm, found this: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18802/
<dobey> achiang: you can open the window off-screen
<achiang> dobey: but the idea is that i don't want the overhead of evo running at all times
<achiang> just some lightweight polling thingy
<dobey> achiang: alternatively, you could use one of the millions of other tiny scripts which simply polls an imap server and notifies you
<dobey> achiang: you won't get it with evolution or thunderbird.
<achiang> dobey: yeah... anything that hooks into indicator-messages already?
<davidcalle> achiang, https://launchpad.net/unity-mail
<achiang> shiny
<achiang> thanks davidcalle
<dobey> that and i guess gmail-notifier
<dobey> and it wouldn't be hard to convert some of the gnomeish ones to use indicator
<achiang> nod, ok
<achiang> lots of solutions, it seems
<achiang> just not necessarily with evo
<dobey> because mail is not a part of evolution-data-server
<dobey> so it's not easy to do
<dobey> and evolution itself already has indicator support
 * didrocks waves good evening
<achiang> dobey: thanks
<seb128> dobey, no other urgent fixes that I know about no ;-)
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, having fun? ;)
<dobey> seb128: i'm sure something will come up while i'm asleep tonight ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<seb128> chrisccoulson, "sort of" ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, how are your holidays?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you make me think I forgot to reply to micahg who asked if there was anything that needed to be done for firefox or tb
<seb128> micahg, hey, sorry I started looking at my email and bugs to reply and got pinged and forgot while I was doing ... thanks for asking but not that I know
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I thought you weren't going to have internet :)
<micahg> seb128: ok, I'll do a bugs sweep later as well
<micahg> seb128: re: glew1.5, I guess the transition isn't happening this cycle
<seb128> micahg, right, dx dropped the ball on that...
<micahg> ok, I don't feel so bad about not transitioning the universe packages then :)
<micahg> I assume you want that to happen for P though?
<seb128> if possible yes
<seb128> brb
 * Sweetshark is off for the night
<seb128> ups
<micahg> seb128: is it worth me setting up to transition for it in the tracker? (not hard)
<seb128> micahg, next cycle sure, I'm not sure if setting it now would be confusing though?
<seb128> i.e are people still looking at it for oneiric?
<micahg> yeah, I'll hold off until after release
<seb128> thanks
<dobey> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/oneiric/ubuntuone-client-gnome/missing-schemas/+merge/78132
<kenvandine> dobey, seb128, i can sponsor that
<dobey> kenvandine: just get it in so people will stop saying "omg! like, me too!" on bugs
<kenvandine> dobey, will do :)
<dobey> i hope it works anyway. rye said it does. i don't trust gsettings
<rye> dobey, where can i see the package branch for it that installs the files too?
<rye> schema files
<dobey> rye: the link i just pasted
<dobey> rye: if you mean nightlies, you'll have to wait :)
<seb128> dobey, kenvandine, thanks
<rye> dobey, no, dh_install: ubuntuone-client-gnome missing files (debian/*/user/share/glib-*/schemas/*), aborting
<rye> dobey, /user/
<kenvandine> np
<dobey> god i am an idiot
 * kenvandine waits for dobey to resubmit
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> kenvandine: fix is pushed
<dobey> r8
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> dobey, uploaded
<dobey> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> vuntz, thanks for the patch!
<kenvandine> vuntz, and the bug about the NEWS file makes me cry a little bit... I always give tedg grief about not updating his NEWS files... then I go and do the same thing!
<kenvandine> vuntz, sorry about that, I will be sure to do that :)
<dobey> seb128: btw, what happened with my patch to glib2.0?
<seb128> dobey, didn't get sponsored yet
<seb128> I got busy on other things
<seb128> it's still on my list ;-)
<dobey> seb128: did you dig further into the cache issue?
<seb128> dobey, no, that's why I didn't upload yet
<kenvandine> seb128, vuntz filed a bug about gwibber not updating the NEWS file
<kenvandine> bad me!
<dobey> seb128: ah ok
<seb128> kenvandine, shame on you ;-)
<kenvandine> i know!
<dobey> kenvandine: you have a NEWS file?
<kenvandine> i think i owe tedg a beer for that
<dobey> NEWS files are so 1994
<kenvandine> dobey, they are very important though
<kenvandine> for packagers
<kenvandine> dobey, you sound like tedg
<dobey> NEWS files are boring tedium
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I need to stop spamming ubuntu-desktop with topics :p
<dobey> i need a beer
<seb128> NEWS are awesome ;-)
<seb128> especially in feature freeze times
<dobey> nah
<seb128> it's no fun to try to get a ffe acked for a package which has no NEWS or ChangeLog ;-)
<dobey> stable branches are awesome
<seb128> well, some upstream has no vcs, no ChangeLog, no NEWS
<seb128> have
<dobey> bzr log -1..last-release-tag
<kenvandine> assuming you have sane commit messages
<kenvandine> not like what i see regularly...
<seb128> well, it means the package has to check out the vcs and look though the logs
<kenvandine> "fixed a bug, it was stupid"
<kenvandine> etc
<dobey> well, not everyone can be as awesome as Us. We understand this.
<kenvandine> "this is a shitty workaround, we'll fix it someday"
<kenvandine> not going to name names though :)
<dobey> is that what gwibber commit messages are like?
<kenvandine> no :)
<kenvandine> i always reference bugs and try to describe the change
<kenvandine> because I know the pain of trying to deal with that on the other side :-p
<dobey> bug numbers don't belong in commit messages; they belong in revision properties
<kenvandine> both
<dobey> duplication is waste
<kenvandine> much easier to copy and paste from :)
<dobey> tools should be improved :)
<kenvandine> i uploaded another gwibber, hope the rt lets it through :)
<kenvandine> good patches from vuntz and ssweeny
<GunnarHj> seb128: I spotted the User Accounts UI issue we talked about earlier today. Want to sponsor it? (It's a one line change.)
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/non-utf8-confusion/+merge/78140
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hello, so you are back on duty. ;-)
<seb128> GunnarHj, not really "on duty", just around ;-)
<seb128> GunnarHj, I will get it uploaded tomorrow
<seb128> we need to sort other few details though
<seb128> the upload rodrigo_ did today got rejected because the new recommends added is in universe (which we didn't realise, glxinfo used to be built from another source)
<seb128> so we need to sort the trunk and reupload, we will include your fix with it
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks for working on it!
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, I thought you said it was in universe indeed
<rodrigo_> seb128, but yeah, I'll remove that, although what do we do then for fixing the bug?
<GunnarHj> seb128: To me it looked like rodrigo_'s upload made it to the archive, but... Anyway, then I know that the UI fix will be taken care of. Thanks.
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you review the merge request from GunnarHj (tomorrow works as well)
<seb128> rodrigo_, well I though that the source was in main so that the binary needed promotions
<kenvandine> hey infinity
<kenvandine> :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, GunnarHj: ok
<seb128> but seems like they created a new -utils source
<seb128> so we will need to mir it
<seb128> or to declare that it's a split from a source in main and promote it without a mir :o
<seb128> will check with pitti tomorrow
<infinity> seb128: -demos, not -utils, but yes.  They split out all the non-library code, basically.
<infinity> seb128: And no one's been keeping that package up to date either.
<seb128> it seems like we should just deal having no graphic infos in the info panel for Oneiric
<seb128> that's not the end of the world
<rodrigo_> yeah, not much of a problem I guess
<seb128> or fix the code in a sru to get its infos from Xorg.0.log rather than glxinfo
<rodrigo_> yeah, also
<RAOF> Bah.  Should have more carefully avoided the (harmless) segfault in bug #862161.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862161 in gnome-desktop3 "check_gl_texture_size crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862161
<TheMuso> heh
<RAOF> Desktop team meeting?
<bryceh> heya
<TheMuso> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-10-04
<bryceh> jasoncwarner mentioned he might be gone and asked me to chair
<bryceh> only topic he mentioned was to ask about any critical bugs still extant
<jbicha> newunity WORKSFORME so far :)
<bryceh> TheMuso, RAOF, robert_ancell any criticals on your plates (or that should be on someone's plate)?
<robert_ancell> bryceh, no
<TheMuso> Not for me.
<RAOF> Not for me.
<bryceh> awesome, me neither
<RAOF> Or, at least, not that I know of ?
<TheMuso> heh same.
<bryceh> testing time :-)
<bryceh> ok, let's just do a quick round the room status and call it good
<bryceh> robert_ancell, you first
<robert_ancell> fixed a few lightdm bugs yesterday.  it seems to be running well.  There's a few reports of strange behaviour that I can't reproduce, so I expect there will be an SRU at some point to fix these
<bryceh> TheMuso, you're up next
<TheMuso> Ok, got pulse 1.0 in last thursday, but a bug that seems to affect skype has been found since, due to skype not checking lib versions properly. A patch is forthcoming from upstream, and will likely be an SRU.
<TheMuso> A11y wise, no real change from last week, things haven't broken with the unity uploads etc.
<bryceh> sweet
<bryceh> ok RAOF , hit it
<RAOF> Not a huge amount on the X front; I'll probably SRU in a null-check for bug 862161.  Tomboy should now shut down correctly for everyone, too :).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 862161 in gnome-desktop3 "check_gl_texture_size crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862161
<bryceh> ok, and me:  I did some vino testing this morning after seb128's email (worked for me; likely fglrx breakage.  Poked at multimonitor bugs last week, and piloted bash_completion patches yesterday.  Going to try to get some toolsmithing and xdiagnose work (incl. failsafe-x) done this week.
<bryceh> AOB?
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  I should get apitrace done this week, so P can have much more useful 3D bugs.
<bryceh> RAOF, cool, is that going to get integrated into the apport hook, or just as a debugging tool?
<TheMuso> I was hoping Jason would be around to bug him about P cycle sprint dates...
<bryceh> TheMuso, it looked like the sprint week was indicated in the P cycle schedule
<TheMuso> bryceh: ah ok
<RAOF> bryceh: It can't usefully be apport hooked; it needs to be shimmed under the app on startup.
<bryceh> RAOF, on X startup or app startup?
<RAOF> App startup.
<RAOF> It *could* be integrated into xdiagnose, with a "run this app under tracing".
<jibel> robert_ancell, I've finally been able to reproduce bug 851345 and attached lightdm logs, let me know if you need more info.
<bryceh> TheMuso, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PReleaseSchedule indicates Jan 12th-ish
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851345 in lightdm "compiz crashes on i915 graphic module with GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851345
<bryceh> RAOF, that would be slick
<robert_ancell> jibel, great, thanks!
<TheMuso> bryceh: thanks just saw that myself.
<bryceh> alright, more AOB?  Or EOM?
<bryceh> TheMuso, I heard we'll be in Budapest but don't think anything's been announced firmly
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> I thought it would be somewhere in the US...
<bryceh> ok, EOM, thanks all.
<RAOF> jibel, robert_ancell: I saw slangasek and SpamapS talking about something similar in #ubuntu-devel yesterday, but it's gone beyond my scrollback horizon.
<bryceh> TheMuso, yeah I have heard a few rumors but the Budapest info seems pretty solid.  I've heard hints of maybe west US for the following UDS
<TheMuso> Ah ok.
<TheMuso> So it looks like we are moving away from the EU, US pattern.
<slangasek> RAOF: something similar to what?
<RAOF> slangasek: Something to do with lightdm and upstart killing it.
<bryceh> slangasek, compiz crash with GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<slangasek> yes to RAOF, no to bryceh :)  the bug we were discussing had nothing to do with compiz
<slangasek> it was a bustificated /etc/X11/default-display-manager; something wrote the name "lightdm" to it instead of the expected full path
<slangasek> do I remember correctly that pitti commented on this on channel earlier?
<slangasek> bug #864174
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864174 in lightdm "boot hangs waiting for lightdm after purging gdm (wrong default-display-manager)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864174
<slangasek> I am uncertain why it was necessary for lightdm to unilaterally diverge from the historic default-dm handling common to all other DMs
<RAOF> Ah, ok.  That's not the droid I'm looking for.
<slangasek> but yeah, bugs ensue :-P
<bryceh> RAOF, 851345 looks like just a gl lib config problem
<bryceh> version.ia32-libs: ia32-libs 20090808ubuntu21
<RAOF> No, I don't think it is - note the glxinfo output, with i965_dri loading then failing due to no permissions on /dev/dri.  Also, consolekit doesn't think the session is active.
<bryceh> yeah libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied
<bryceh> but note it's trying to load the drivers from i386 - libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so
<bryceh> RAOF, are those still coming from ia32-libs?
<RAOF> I don't believe so, no.
<RAOF> I would presume jibel is running i386 rather than amd64.
<bryceh> this looks interesting too:
<bryceh>  vboxhost, 4.1.2, 3.0.0-11-generic, x86_64: installed (WARNING! Diff between built and installed module!) (WARNING! Diff between built and installed module!)
<RAOF> Yeah, the OR has some madness.  I don't believe jibel's problem is due to that, though.
<bryceh> yeah looks like jibel is on i386 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/867904
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 867904 in compiz "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in unity::dash::LensView::~LensView()" [Undecided,New]
<bryceh> you think maybe he is having a different bug than 851345?
<jibel> RAOF, this system is running i386, and no vbox module installed
<jibel> it also happened on a fresh wubi installation on another system
<RAOF> bryceh: No, I think that 851345 is not dependent on the madness visible in the OR.
<RAOF> I wonder if a liveusb would exhibit that problem...
<broder> ...huh. i was going to attempt to prove a point that booting with casper is really slow. instead i find that it's only a 1/2 second faster than booting an installed system (booting over eSATA on the same drive)
<broder> apparently my laptop burned a bunch of time running ureadahead, then proceeded to do a bunch more disk I/O anyway
<broder> err, s/faster/slower/
<RAOF> Hm, stale ureadahead data?
<broder> brand new install, 2nd boot after installing
<broder> i'll try again and see if i can reproduce it
<RAOF> Last time I checked, my ureadahead managed to catch the vast majority of boot-time disc IO.
<broder> http://web.mit.edu/broder/Public/postinstall-oneiric-20111004-2.png
<broder> something...is definitely not working
<RAOF> Yeah, that's pretty terrible.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-05
<broder> hmm...this run is much better, but disk utilization is still really high after ureadahead finishes
<slangasek> if I look at broder's bootchart, will my X server crash again
<RAOF> slangasek: Mine didn't, so I don't think yours will :)
<broder> did...one of my other bootcharts crash your X server?
<RAOF> Firefox loves itself some huge X pixmaps.
<slangasek> broder: you have non-trivial I/O from fsck and update-motd-updates-available; is this reproducible across boots, or did you just get lucky with this bootchart that everything needed to be done at boot?
<slangasek> broder: no, someone else's bootchart did
<slangasek> it's an X server bug
<slangasek> (not a firefox bug at all)
<broder> slangasek: that was my second reboot after installation, so it may have just been an immediately-post-install thing
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> I wouldn't expect a fsck on the second reboot after install
<slangasek> do you have the matching /var/log/boot.log?
<broder> i rebooted the machine one more time after the chart i sent to ubuntu-desktop. let me see what i can get off the disk
<broder> (i will also have one more bootchart so we can see if the i/o was spurious)
<broder> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/702524/ is the boot.log that's there, but i assume that's from boot #3, not #2
<broder> slangasek: the round 3 bootcharts are also in http://web.mit.edu/broder/Public/livecd-bootchart/ - they seem to have very similar disk i/o from fsck and update-motd
<jbicha> smspillaz: I managed to get my launcher hiding behind my desktop again
<jbicha> Alt-F1 or the Meta key still makes it pop out, but the edge reveal doesn't work, nor does it show when I alt-tab to the Desktop
<jbicha> Ctrl-Alt-arrow keys to a blank desktop works and if I unmaximize my windows I'm ok too, but I like maximized windows on a relatively small screen
<slangasek> broder: which one of those is the round-three boot chart?
<broder> slangasek: bah, round 3 is the middle one
<broder> (it ends in -3, not that you can see that)
<slangasek> broder: hrm, how is that comparable disk i/o?
<broder> slangasek: i'm comparing http://web.mit.edu/broder/Public/livecd-bootchart/postinstall-oneiric-20111004-2.png and http://web.mit.edu/broder/Public/livecd-bootchart/postinstall-oneiric-20111004-3.png
<broder> which is 2nd boot after installing and 3rd boot, respectively
<slangasek> well now I'm confused
<slangasek> because I swear this isn't the boot chart I looked at earlier :)
<broder> yeah, the...filename ordering was not ideal
<broder> err, right. sorry
<broder> the first bootchart i sent to the channel was one that was broken, because way too much I/O was happening after ureadahead
<slangasek> oh
<broder> but i had already purged the drive i was using when i realized that
<slangasek> hah, ok
<broder> and started over
<slangasek> I thought that's still what we were debugging :)
<broder> yeah, sorry
<broder> i wish i still had it, because it was kind of strange
<broder> but i'm assuming something just went horribly wrong with ureadahead's collection mode
<slangasek> ureadahead isn't going to collect on behalf of fsck :)
<broder> well, it should for the minimum amount of reading fsck does on every boot
<broder> since mountall always does an fsck, it just usually doesn't do much
<slangasek> nor update-motd-updates-available, which a) doesn't happen every boot, b) does writing more than reading
<slangasek> right, but that boot chart showed a *non*-minimal fsck
<broder> are you sure it wasn't just a slow minimal fsck that was slow enough that bootchart caught the child in the act?
<slangasek> yes, because unless you're turning your disk by hand, there's no reason a fsck of a clean disk would take > 1s
<broder> not even bad i/o scheduling?
<slangasek> bad i/o scheduling wouldn't have shown up as solid red attributed to fsck on the bootchart :)
<slangasek> (bootchart knows *which* process is actively engaged in i/o and colors the process appropriately - if it's just waiting its turn, it wouldn't have been red)
<broder> i think that's light red - there's a modprobe further down that's dark red you can compare it against
<slangasek> right, when I said "red" I mean "red that I can meaningfully distinguish from the background" :)
 * broder shrugs
<broder> i'll take your word for it - my bootchart reading ability is pretty minimal
<slangasek> http://web.mit.edu/broder/Public/postinstall-oneiric-20111004-2.png - red fsck, not a no-op
<robert_ancell> bryceh, RAOF, is rootless X back in scope for 12.04?
<RAOF> robert_ancell: As in - not running X as root?  Probably not.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, what's blocking it?
<RAOF> It's the continuing saga of input routing.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, i.e. udev?
<RAOF> No - the problem is that when user switching you have no way of knowing that the old X server *actually* gave up it's read access to the tty, and isn't sitting pretty, nabbing all your passwords.
<RAOF> Bah.  Apostropheing.
<robert_ancell> RAOF, this is where the central wayland compositor fits in?
<RAOF> Right.
<robert_ancell> :)
<RAOF> It's the trusted input router.
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Hey, ho, didrocks!
<didrocks> Ho, hey, RAOF ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: we should track bug #830949 at UDS to have a session on those configurations with dx
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 830949 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Intel N10 Graphics] Plugging in external monitor to VGA port makes both displays corrupted with thick slanted lines " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830949
<didrocks> RAOF: (hint hint, blueprint, blueprint ;))
<RAOF> didrocks: I don't think there's a whole lot to discuss - they know what they need to implement, it just needs to be implemented.
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, but there was already a "we should do that" last cycle, if we don't mark it down somewhere, it won't be done next cycle either. Maybe not a session, but being part of one (multi-monitor enhancement, maybe?)
<RAOF> I guess it could be useful for workitem tracking.
<didrocks> right, the discussion itself won't, just tracking and not forgetting :)
<RAOF> Right.
<dupondje> mmmm telepathy-mission-control 5.9.3 is out today
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: still here?
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes, on phone, will talk when off
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> robert_ancell: great, thanks
<jbicha> pitti: we're not disabling the login sound for oneiric, right?
<pitti> jbicha: too late now, I think (unfortunately)
<RAOF> Morning pitti
<pitti> hey RAOF
<jbicha> pitti: this is one guide for users to disable it: http://maketecheasier.com/disable-login-sound-in-ubuntu-oneiric-quick-tips/2011/09/15
<pitti> jbicha: it's quite easy to do in the audio control panel
<jbicha> we could make it simpler by removing the NoDisplay line but seb128 didn't like that by default Startup Applications would have one choice
<jbicha> well that affects all sound effects, I like the other ones :)
<jbicha> we did have a login preferences window in 11.04 with a 1-click login sound on/off button
<jbicha> too bad this wasn't proposed sooner, I've not been a fan of the login noise for a few releases now
<pitti> jbicha: oh, right, gnome-session-properties
<didrocks> jbicha: you like the other one? waow, we found one! :-)
<pitti> jbicha: but it doesn't seem to be there
<jbicha> pitti: we dropped Login Preferences when we switched to GDM 3 as we didn't feel like rewriting it
<pitti> jbicha: ah, that one (gdmsetup); I thought the autostart one
<didrocks> the gdmsetup one was only the login sound only for gdm
<didrocks> the "tadada"
<robert_ancell> pitti, hey, about the LANG thing?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I just closed mumble and it caused my workspace to get visually garbled
<rickspencer3> would this be at all a useful bug for me to log?
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<robert_ancell> pitti, better get in quick before I log off...
<rickspencer3> it seems to be that my desktop image is now mapped to my browser window
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yeah, this bug is known and fixed for compiz
<rickspencer3> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I didn't want to push it yesterday, because it's risky
<didrocks> and we know what happens when there is a change in the stacking code :)
<rickspencer3> didrocks, np
<rickspencer3> indeed
<didrocks> rickspencer3: so basically first SRU, with a day of staging
<didrocks> a week*
<pitti> robert_ancell: whoops, notify fail
<pitti> robert_ancell: I just followed up to the MP and to the bug
<pitti> robert_ancell: so, the updated MP is rather bad IMHO (aside from the fact that it has a security vulnerability)
<pitti> robert_ancell: I still don't understand why lightdm has to set $LANG in the first place, and second, why setting $LANGUAGE instead wouldn't be enough
<pitti> robert_ancell: I thought the original idea was "control center and gdm only set a language, not a complete locale; if you want to have full control over locales you need langauge-selector"
<robert_ancell> pitti, so the case is "systems that don't only use .dmrc and don't have a language changer need to set the language".  They have a Language defined in ~/.dmrc, and LightDM maps that to a locale (by scanning locale -a) and sets LANG overriding the system default set in PAM.  If you do use accountsservice then it is overriden by the values set in ~/.profile
<pitti> robert_ancell: but that doesn't seem to be cjwatson's bug
<pitti> robert_ancell: cjwatson's .dmrc had complete locales
<robert_ancell> pitti, the case that cjwatson was getting, is he had both en_GB and en_GB.utf8 as valid locales, and lightdm picked the former meaning he was using the wrong locale.  1.0.0 changed this to pick a locale with a codeset over one without
<pitti> cjwatson's bug is that lightdm assigns $LANG to the "Language" property in accountsservic3e
<pitti> robert_ancell: right, which made it just differently wrong
<pitti> robert_ancell: but the Language property is not a locale
<robert_ancell> pitti, I didn't touch base with him, but he must have had "en_GB" in the output of locale -a (I don't)
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, he did
<robert_ancell> so in his case, en_GB was a valid locale
<pitti> yes, but nowhere did it say that it was his selected locale
<pitti> .dmrc said en_GB.UTF-8
<pitti> and accountsservice doesn't have a locale
<pitti> robert_ancell: I think the part of .dmrc is okay
<pitti> which is for the "derivatives" case, AFAIUI
<robert_ancell> pitti, now that is weird.  It should have contacted accountsservice and that should have returned "en_GB"
<pitti> robert_ancell: right, it did
<pitti> robert_ancell: but that is *not* a locale
<pitti> it's a language name
<pitti> German would have said "de"
<robert_ancell> pitti, correct, and lightdm uses set_language to map that to a locale name
<robert_ancell> pitti, not de_DE?
<pitti> yes, and that's the very bug :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: no, because it is not a locale :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: English and Spanish are special because the country specific dialects are so far apart
<pitti> so for English, Spanish, and Portugese we also need the country dialect
<pitti> but all other languages are similar enough to only have one name
<pitti> e. g. German in Austria or French in Belgium are so close that they don't warrant a separate set of translations
<pitti> robert_ancell: and you cannot select a country in control-center, i. e. you can never pick a locale there
<pitti> i. e. I can't say "I'm in Austria"
<pitti> I can just say "I speak German"
<pitti> and that concept is $LANGUAGE, while "I'm in Austria" is a locale
<robert_ancell> pitti, so is accountsservice different to dmrc?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'm not entirely sure how different login managers handled .dmrc; it was a giant pile of underdefined mess
<pitti> robert_ancell: but from what cjwatson had, it had a complete locale, i. e. for $LANG
<pitti> and _also_ a language list in a different key
<pitti> hang on, looking for his pastebin
<pitti> robert_ancell: but at least accountsservice is defined to only be a language name, i. e. for $LANGUAGE (not for $LANG)
<pitti> it would have helped immensely if $LANG was called $LOCALE, FWIW
<robert_ancell> pitti, hang on, lets set up etherpad and write this out in a table
<pitti> robert_ancell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/702159/ <- cjwatson's .dmrc
<pitti> Language=en_GB.UTF-8
<pitti> Langlist=en_GB:en
<pitti> LCMess=en_GB.UTF-8
<pitti> which maps to $LANG, $LANGUAGE, and $LC_MESSAGES in that order
<pitti> robert_ancell: sure, want to create one, or want me to?
<robert_ancell> pitti, but that's wrong isn't it - shouldn't Language be "en_GB"
<robert_ancell> pitti, you create one, I'm still trying to find the link to it
<pitti> robert_ancell: http://pad.ubuntu.com/locale-handling
<didrocks> brb
<jbicha> pitti: could you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/jockey/update-help-link/+merge/77782
<pitti> robert_ancell: I'm not sure what kind of language configuration tool derivatives use
<pitti> robert_ancell: we didn't use to have one before hardy either, we just had the installer, and then people edited .profile
<robert_ancell> pitti, they used to rely on the greeter, but if the DM doesn't set LANG, then nothing does
<pitti> robert_ancell: sure, /etc/default/locale does
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes, nothing per user
<robert_ancell> pitti, so it sounds like the concept of the MP is right - we should set LANG="Language" from .dmrc if dmrc is used, and do nothing if accountsservice is used?
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes
<pitti> robert_ancell: setting the language from .dmrc is kind of deprecated now, at least from teh GNOME side, right?
<robert_ancell> pitti, and the current behaviour is safe I *think* in that it will at worst set LANG to the value in .profile anyway
<pitti> robert_ancell: no, it's not safe, as it sets $LANG from accountsservice's Language property
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes, the LANG stuff in lightdm is a compromise for legacy system
<pitti> i. e. it derives a locale from a language name, which can't work
<pitti> robert_ancell: the bug we must fix is setting $LANG from Language; presumably the ~/.dmrc stuff is alright (haven't tested it, though)
<pitti> those are two orthogonal issues
<robert_ancell> pitti, is there an example that it will break.  If a-s Language=de, lightdm will run locale -a, look for de.* and then de, if it exists, set LANG to that otherwise do nothing
<pitti> robert_ancell: nonono
<pitti> don't do all that locale -a stuff
<pitti> it can't work
<pitti> that is the very bug
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'm just running through what it does right now
<robert_ancell> pitti, if you've never set a language it will do nothing as "Language" from a-s will be blank
<robert_ancell> if you have set a language with the GUI, then .profile will be updated anyway and will override whatever lightdm set
<pitti> robert_ancell: that case needs to be checked, of course; i. e. dont set $LANGUAGE to that empty field, just leave it alone
<robert_ancell> pitti, I think we're safe as is for release though?
<pitti> robert_ancell: I think the only thing that we need to fix for the release is bug 864618
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864618 in lightdm "UTF-8 locale no longer set" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864618
<pitti> the .dmrc stuff is probably alright
<pitti> robert_ancell: i. e. we need to drop all that `locale -a` parsing and setting $LANG from accountsservice
<pitti> right now that's a rather grave bug
<robert_ancell> pitti, cjwatson should have LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 in lightdm 1.0.1 right?  He had LANG=en_GB in 1.0.0
<pitti> I'm not sure why https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/non-utf8-confusion/+merge/78140 exists and why we need it
<pitti> robert_ancell: no, he doesn't
<pitti> robert_ancell: you don't look for .UTF-8
<pitti> robert_ancell: it'll find en_GB.iso88591 first
<robert_ancell> pitti, but I do in 1.0.1!
<robert_ancell> oh
<pitti> robert_ancell: but even then, you only look at the locale name, which can be anything
<pitti> really, we need to drop that code
<pitti> looking for .UTF-8 is just equally wrong
<robert_ancell> well, I'm ok to drop it, and SRU the proper fix in later
<pitti> many locales are UTF-8 and don't have such a suffix, and then have another encoding with a suffix
<pitti> hy_AM UTF-8
<pitti> hy_AM.ARMSCII-8 ARMSCII-8
<pitti> for example
<robert_ancell> pitti, you just need to comment out set_language()
<pitti> robert_ancell: right, that was the original MP, AFAIUI
<pitti> robert_ancell: what does that do exactly?
<robert_ancell> pitti, but it will break it for derivatives
<pitti> robert_ancell: set $LANG from accountsservice? or also handle .dmrc?
<pitti> we need to drop the first, and keep the second
 * pitti RTFS
<robert_ancell> pitti, a-s and dmrc are the same inside lightdm, so both fields are being treated as a language code
<robert_ancell> the proper fix is to have a locale property and a language property on the user object, the former set if using dmrc and the latter if using a-s.  If user.locale != null then set LANG
<pitti> and if user.language != null, then set LANGUAGE (but that's optional as long as we write ~/.profile, but should be done later on)
<robert_ancell> pitti, I think we just need to match the old GDM behaviour of setting LANG only.  If you want proper language support then use ~/.profile or ~/.pam_environment
<robert_ancell> this is just a sticking plaster for desktops that haven't sorted out their language configuration
<pitti> robert_ancell: that's easier indeed
<pitti> so the long-term simple design is that lightdm/gdm don't set anything, and just make sure to source in .profile and .pam_environment
<pitti> right?
<robert_ancell> pitti, can you make the change?  (do we still have time)
<robert_ancell> yes
<pitti> robert_ancell: yes, this is a critical bug milestoned for final, we make time for these :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: NB that if I upload it, I need to wait some time for someone else to review it, and then have the same conversation all over again
<pitti> but Gunnar's original MP was correct, I think I can just sponsor that without the second /tmp/foo stamp stuff
<pitti> robert_ancell: so yes, can do that ^
<robert_ancell> ok.  thanks pitti!
<robert_ancell> pitti, I have to go, is there anything else you need me to do?
<robert_ancell> pitti, also you probably want to disable user_set_language in greeter.c as that will set the language wrong
<robert_ancell> (only occurs if you've enabled the legacy language selector (in the gtk greeter))
<Sweetshark> Moin Desktoppers!
<pitti> robert_ancell: checking
<pitti> robert_ancell: hm, that's an unrelated bug, though?
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, it's just the opposite of the other bug though
<pitti> robert_ancell: so user_set_language gets passed a locale instead of a langauge name?
<Sweetshark> pitti: 3.4.3-3ubuntu1~natty1 would fix postgres for natty, but needs pg 9.1 it seems. what should we do?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I can't remember off hand, but it passes the same value to a-d and .dmrc so it will be wrong in one
<pitti> Sweetshark: uh, how so? does it have server-side extensions, or does it actually use new API from libpq 9.1?
<robert_ancell> to a-s rather
<pitti> robert_ancell: right
<Sweetshark> pitti: it uses the new api
<pitti> robert_ancell: I think that's SRUable, though, as it only breaks when writing, not already when starting the session?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes
<pitti> Sweetshark: so, I guess we can leave it broken then
<robert_ancell> pitti, anything else?
<Sweetshark> pitti: ok
<robert_ancell> pitti, I have to go, email me and I'll check tonight if it's urgent
<pitti> robert_ancell: good to go now, I think
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: nothing on my list for 1-1 today, just a ton of stuff to sort out for oneiric, so I wouldn't mind dropping it
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: done
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks
<micahg> good morning seb128
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> hey micahg
<micahg> seb128: I was wondering, can we switch the Ubuntu Desktop team owner to the DMB so that the DMB doesn't have to be a member and therefore does not get extra upload rights?
<seb128> micahg, what is the dbm? what does that mean? why the dmb needs to own the team?
<micahg> seb128: the DMB is the Developer Membership Board which delegates to the desktop team the right to confer upload rights
<seb128> hum, I though we were entitled to decide who join our team?
<pitti> hey seb128
<micahg> seb128: yes, you are, that's the delegation :)
<seb128> micahg, there is probably a reason but I don't understand what issue you try to solve
<seb128> hey pitti ;-)
<micahg> seb128: right now the DMB members who are not core-dev can upload from the desktop packageset, I'm trying to prevent that
<seb128> micahg, why does the DMB need to have rights on the desktop set?
<pitti> micahg: as long as some of the team members are admins, that makes sense indeed
<micahg> seb128: the most probably case would be for removals
<micahg> seb128: otherwise, I don't see us touching it, we're already admins on the team though, so no increase in permissions for us
<micahg> in fact, this reduces our permissions
<micahg> seb128: pitti and you would remain admins to manage as usual
<seb128> I've no strong opinion, it feels a bit weird to have the ownership moved to a team which has nothing to do with desktop but if pitti is ok feel free to do it
<pitti> seb128: core-dev is owned by DMB as well
<seb128> i.e I don't understand why DMB needs to have rights in a team well administrated but there is probably a reason ;-)
<pitti> seb128: that's the point -- we want to _remove_ right :)
<seb128> pitti, well they can ping any admin for that as long as we have active admins ;-)
<micahg> owner = modify membership w/out being a member
<pitti> seb128: no, the thing micah wants to remove is DMB members being able to upload desktop packages
<seb128> well I don't see DMB has "owning" desktop
<seb128> pitti, well, just unsubscribe DMB from the team?
<pitti> seb128: they need to be able to add/remove members to it, as per delegation policy
<micahg> seb128: should we make a separate team just for the upload rights?
<seb128> but if that's the standard way it's done for other team just do it for desktop
<seb128> it just feels weird ;-)
<pitti> micahg: ubuntu-desktop is the team for the upload rights, by and large
<seb128> micahg, that's what the team is about already, uploads
<micahg> ok
<seb128> we have desktop-bugs for bug triagers, and gnome3-team for new crack
<pitti> seb128: i. e. drop DMB as a member, but make it an owner; that's the standard way other teams are set up these days
<seb128> pitti, micahg: ok, please do it then ;-)
<micahg> yeah, I'm just doing some cleanup that should've been done a while ago
<pitti> seb128: can't, you are the owner
<seb128> lol
<seb128> oh, I see,  you are trying to kick me out :p
<seb128> micahg, pitti: ok, I will change the owner
<micahg> seb128: heh, you're still a full admin for the team
<seb128> no worry, I think the misunderstanding comes from my lack of understand of what is the "owner" role exactly for a team
<seb128> but I will trust you guys ;-)
<micahg> yeah, the role names can be confusing
<jbicha> are we going to use a brand new PPA for the GNOME 3.2 extra backport stuff?
<rodrigo_> pitti, seb128: so, what do we do with the rejected Recommends: mesa-utils in control-center?
<pitti> rodrigo_: I think just keep what we have at this point
<seb128> rodrigo_, yeah, I blame it on bryceh and RAOF that glxinfo is in universe
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, I'll remove that part and re-upload
<seb128> jbicha, I would recommend using gnome3-team?
<ricotz> jbicha, just use the oneiric pocket of the current ppa?
<seb128> rodrigo_, can you get Gunnar's fix as well?
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/non-utf8-confusion/+merge/78140
<ricotz> hi everyone
<seb128> hey ricotz
<rodrigo_> seb128, sure
<ricotz> hey seb128
<seb128> rodrigo_, though I'm not sure the patch is right
<rodrigo_> looking
<jbicha> well there's 161 packages in the PPA, for Oneiric we might not use more than 10% of that number!
<rodrigo_> seb128, hmm, doesn't look good to me neither
<jbicha> I was thinking a new PPA would be simpler, without needing to filter by series
<ricotz> jbicha, that is the purpose of filtering ;)
<ricotz> i dont see a need for a new one here
<jbicha> ricotz: yes but it's clutter that was just for Natty and we don't need that baggage
<seb128> jbicha, well nobody will see the ppa content, user just add one serie to their source
<jbicha> but I see it! ;-)
<ricotz> filter it! ;)
<seb128> well, we can clean the natty packages once oneiric is out
<jbicha> oh ok, I like that solution :)
<ricotz> seb128, mhh, i would wait for that a few months
<rodrigo_> seb128, pitti: with Gunnar's patch in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/864618 there's no need for the "fix" in g-c-c, right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864618 in gnome-control-center "sets $LANG to a language name" [Low,In progress]
<rodrigo_> the fix in g-c-c is https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/non-utf8-confusion/+merge/78140
<jbicha> ricotz: well we want to discourage users from attempting to do GNOME 3 in Natty though
<rodrigo_> which looks wrong to me
<seb128> rodrigo_, there is still I think
<seb128> rodrigo_, but it's very low importance, let's not bother for oneiric
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok, so I upload without this?
<seb128> rodrigo_, it seems that the user account can pick an iso8859 encoding when the locale doesn't reflect that
<seb128> rodrigo_, right
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> rodrigo_, seb128: hang on, on the phone
<ricotz> jbicha, ok, but some people doesnt upgrade instantly here, and i would wait for some later revisions of 3.2.x to land before cleaning it
<pitti> rodrigo_: I'm not sure what that "confusion" MP is all about
<pitti> rodrigo_: probably better to ask Gunnar directly (in the MP or on IRC)
<rodrigo_> yes
<jbicha> ricotz: I just think that GNOME 3 in Oneiric is far better than it was in Natty though
<seb128> pitti, it's what cjwatson mentioned on #ubuntu-devl yesterday, he had "english (iso-8859-1)" in the user admin combo where his locale is not an iso one
<pitti> rodrigo_, seb128: FYI, that's where much of this confusion came from: accountsservice and control-center do NOT select a locale, or encoding, or anything; just a language
<rodrigo_> yeah
<rodrigo_> seems the lightdm part is ok now, right?
<seb128> ricotz, jbicha: well, cleaning the natty ppa will not uninstall GNOME3 from natty boxes which installed it from the ppa, just prevent new users to installit
<pitti> the concept of encodings, iso, locales all don't apply to control-center
<pitti> rodrigo_: it's not ok yet, but at least that part is
<rodrigo_> ok
<pitti> rodrigo_: lightdm stopped setting $LANG from accountsservice's Language property
<pitti> which was the main bug
 * pitti bbl
<ricotz> seb128, i know, still leaving it some weeks active doesnt hurt here
<seb128> ricotz, right, it's not useful but doesn't hurt a lot, out of the fact that I start having enough getting gnome-icon-theme bugs from people who try the ppa and try to roll back using ppa-purge :p
<ricotz> seb128, i am still relying on this ppa as build-dep for mine
<jbicha> it hurts me!! :)
<jbicha> ricotz: that is the purpose of copy packages :)
<micahg> jbicha: no, not really, that just wastes space on the servers
<ricotz> seb128, jbicha, please leave it too me to clean the natty pocket
<seb128> ok
<jbicha> ok with me too
<ricotz> alright, i will wait some weeks then, to see if the download counts are dropping
<dupondje> any idea when kenvandine comes in? :) he still needs to patch mission-control
<seb128> dupondje, he's u.s based, it's like 3am for him
<seb128> dupondje, so in a few hours
<dupondje> heh ok :)
<seb128> ricotz, there are still lot of users installing it? just curious ;-)
<ricotz> seb128, yes, at least updating from it
<jbicha> what are the numbers? I don't think I've seen them
<ricotz> jbicha, it might not be that accurate but it is like 800 downloads per day
<didrocks> pitti: we don't use the desktop cache anymore? Seems /usr/share/applications/desktop.fr_FR.utf8.cache is out of date for me
<pitti> didrocks: right, we didn't get it ported to the new gnome-menus, and didn't find it to be important any more for boot speed
<pitti> didrocks: as we don't actually use gnome-panel any more, etc.
<didrocks> pitti: ok, thanks or confirming :)
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: we should perhaps make gnome-menus clean those on upgrade?
<pitti> seb128: yes, right
<pitti> seb128: btw, thanks for getting the pad restored
<pitti> seb128: I'll upload a gnome-menus with that cleanup
<didrocks> pitti: seb128: there was no use of it for unity-place-applications?
<didrocks> kamstrup: ^
<pitti> didrocks: there probably was, but we just didn't get around to porting the patch
<pitti> gnome-menus 3.2 got changed pretty thoroughly
<kamstrup> pitti, didrocks: yes, u-l-a uses libgmenu
<kamstrup> butit is started lazily by unity
<pitti> didrocks, seb128: filed as bug 868219
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868219 in gnome-menus "Needs to remove old menu caches" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868219
<chrisccoulson> hi everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> seb128, did you know that we can't switch users from the lock dialog?
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti, how are you?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti seb128 just got done talking to mark about some stuff and he mentioned that he was having suspend/resume problems...is there a general thing happening (I'm not seeing it)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i just noticed that here when jo logged in to my laptop
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: hm, works fine here
<chrisccoulson> i can't switch back to my own account after suspending ;)
<pitti> I have suspended my oneiric laptop maybe 20 times over the long weekend
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: he also mentioned intel wifi locking up his system, which should never happen.
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> not generally known, I think
<seb128> pitti, want to clean the buggy conffile as well? ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: say what now? you can't what after resuming from suspend?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, i can't switch users after resuming from suspend, as the lock dialog has no switch-user button
<chrisccoulson> i guess that depends on gdm?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, no, I didn't know, seems like a lightdm issue :-(
<jasoncwarner_> oh, but you can resume and log in to the suspended account...the issue is you can't switch accounts...
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, suspend resume is not known to be broken no
<jasoncwarner_> I think mark's issue is that it generally doesn't suspend or resume
<chrisccoulson> jasoncwarner_, yeah, which makes it difficult if jo resumes after i was the last person to use it
<chrisccoulson> as she can't access her session again
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: we should fix that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, the lock dialog has a switch user button there
<seb128> but the dbus interfaces it tries to use seems to not work
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i wonder why i don't have that here
<chrisccoulson> seb128, do you have gdm installed?
<pitti> seb128: I don't have a "switch user" button
<chrisccoulson> it depends on gdm
<seb128> chrisccoulson, yes, gdm is installed
<chrisccoulson> seb128, that's why ;)
<seb128> why does it depends on gdm?
<seb128> we got a /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm/gdmflexiserver
<chrisccoulson> seb128, http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-screensaver/tree/src/gs-lock-plug.c#n1020
<seb128> lightdm adds /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm to the path as well
<chrisccoulson> it checks if it is in the path
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> that doesn't work here then, as it's not in my path
<chrisccoulson> anyway, need to disappear again now
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: another issue mark mentioned was he was starting up and unity failed to start (no details). Any ideas?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks for pointing it
<chrisccoulson> no problem :)
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, get us his .xsession-errors
<seb128> chrisccoulson, mterry did an hack to add the path to PATH but it seems to not work
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: yeah, I heard about this one :-) I asked for checking if lightdm is the latest one, if there is a crash file as well
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: nothing worrying in the french forum (no crash at startup since the fixed lightdm with root .xsessione-errors)
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks: care to ping him and see?
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: yeah, apparently he's away for now, isn't it?
<jibel> didrocks, I still get bug 851345 even with latest lightdm and .xsession-errors is not owned by root anymore.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851345 in lightdm "compiz crashes on i915 graphic module with GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851345
<jibel> in that case, only nautilus starts and no unity
<didrocks> jibel: oh, I didn't get it anymore after 10 reboots there. Better to ping RAOF about it
<pitti> seb128: I did some more cleanup in the gnome-menus bzr, but not necessary to upload that into oneiric, FYI
<seb128> pitti, ok
<didrocks> jibel: ok, maybe that's what sabdfl is experiencing, thanks for the notice
<didrocks> RAOF: when you will be around tomorrow ^^
<seb128> didrocks, jibel: it's rather a robert_ancell issue
<seb128> it seems the ck session is not correct
<jibel> I pinged them last night but I got it this morning again after upgrading to the latest lightdm
 * didrocks reopens the bug again
<seb128> didrocks, don't
<pitti> didrocks: meh, unity-lens-applications diff is basically unreadable due to v3 source
<pitti> didrocks: can we also switch this back to v1 in P, similar to unity?
<didrocks> yeah, ck
<didrocks> seb128: reopens to read :)
<seb128> didrocks, oh ok ;-)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I'll do that for every bzr merge-upstream package
<pitti> thanks
<didrocks> pitti: u-l-a change is one line
<didrocks> pitti: unity one is +1/-1
<jasoncwarner_> jibel and didrocks :( thanks...robert_ancell and RAOF  will need to take a look tomorrow!
<pitti> ++    DesktopAppInfo.set_desktop_env ("Unity");
<pitti> didrocks: ^ is it that one?
<didrocks> pitti: yeah
<pitti> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> pitti: replaces GNOME by Unity
<didrocks> pitti: for the unity upload, it's http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/1693
<pitti> didrocks: thanks
<seb128> pitti, can we still get a glib upload today?
<pitti> seb128: I guess we can, but that sounds risky; what does it fix?
<seb128> pitti, the postrm has
<seb128> if [ -d /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas ]; then
<seb128>     # Purge the compiled schemas
<seb128>     rm -f /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled
<seb128>     rmdir -p --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas
<seb128> fi
<seb128> pitti, that basically leads to a time where there is no gsettings cache
<seb128> which leads to applications randomly segfaulting
<seb128> we should probably just do that only on purge
<pitti> seb128: on upgrade, are the schemas updated in the postinst?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> and with a trigger
<pitti> seb128: doesn't seem to be an install issue to me, is it? i. e. would be no worse off with an SRU?
<seb128> pitti, we can sru yes
<pitti> seb128: but anyway, if you want to work on this today, there's still time
<seb128> pitti, right, it's a "during glib upgrade there is a small timeframe where the schemas mmap is missing and it leads to weird bugs"
<seb128> pitti, I'm fine doing a SRU if you prefer
<pitti> but seems to be "medium" priority to me
<seb128> let's SRU it
<pitti> seb128: yeah, let's; takes the pressure out, and we don't gain anything there by rushing IMHO
<seb128> right
<Sweetshark> pitti: shouldnt https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:3.3.4-0ubuntu1 be long through proposed by now? see also http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2011/10/05/the-document-foundation-publishes-details-of-libreoffice-3-4-3-security-fixes/
<pitti> Sweetshark: nobody followed up to the bug yet with testing results
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, seems like bug 864618 was decently resolved.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864618 in gnome-control-center "sets $LANG to a language name" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864618
<GunnarHj> I noticed another similar lightdm problem, and wrote a new MP that would fix it in Oneiric:
<GunnarHj> https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/lightdm/lang-chooser/+merge/78226
<pitti> hey GunnarHj
<pitti> GunnarHj: dropping the set_language() call was indeed a bit blunt, but Robert said that fixing it properly is more intrusive and SRU material; I filed a new bug about the .dmrc issue
<pitti> GunnarHj: had an 1.5 h discussion with him this morning and we created that pad to collect info
<pitti> GunnarHj: ugh, locales are hard :)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok. Yes it's hard because of all the different ideas about it that's floating around. :)
<pitti> GunnarHj: why do we need to turn a language into a locale?
<pitti> (and calling a perl script during login is also a bit sad)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Because of the way it's matched against locale -a items.
<pitti> well, not any more
<pitti> that stuff got disabled
<Sweetshark> pitti: shall I? It would be quite stupid and nonsense since I created to package in the first place, though.
<pitti> Sweetshark: as long as you use the actual proposed .debs and give them some exercise in a natty environment, that's fine
<GunnarHj> pitti: No, no, that was another set_language() function.
<GunnarHj> pitti: The solution in the MP is definately not optimal, but it was the thing I was able to come up with at this point.
<pitti> GunnarHj: I thought this part of the bug is solved for good now
<pitti> GunnarHj: what's missing is to read .dmrc and set $LANG from it, for backwards compat/derivatives?
<GunnarHj> pitti: And it's not the Perl script, but a shell script.
<GunnarHj> pitti: No, they are separate things.
<Sweetshark> pitti: do you have any good idea for javahelper wrt porting 3.4.3 back to natty? it seems to break on symlinks pre-0.37 and we dont have that in natty. Can we backport javahelper too? It prolly easier and safer that finding/fixing all the stuff it does wrong ...
<pitti> Sweetshark: that's for the PPA? sure, you can just put the new helper into that PPA, too
<Sweetshark> k
<pitti> please make sure that the build-dep on it is strict enough
<Sweetshark> pitti: you mean pre-depends
<Sweetshark> ?
<pitti> whereever it is used, yes
<Sweetshark> although
<Sweetshark> build-deps is even earlier that pre-depends, so what exactly do you mean?
<pitti> Sweetshark: both then
<pitti> Sweetshark: if the package doesn't build with earier javahelper, bump the b-dep to >= 0.37
<pitti> if the package doesn't install with an earlier one, bump the (pre-)depends
<Sweetshark> pitti: javahelper <0.37 creates wrong deps on build, I am not aware of any bugs on installing.
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, then build-depends >= 0.37 seems fine
<Sweetshark> pitti: tagged SRU as verification-done.
<pitti> Sweetshark: oh, that was quick :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: 3.3 has no sensible test suite :(
<GunnarHj> pitti: Did I succeed in convincing you that https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/lightdm/lang-chooser/+merge/78226 deals with a separate issue?
<pitti> GunnarHj: oh, right, you did; I just got confused initially because I was discussing bug 864618 all morning :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864618 in gnome-control-center "sets $LANG to a language name" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864618
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, good. :)
<pitti> GunnarHj: this should be a nice SRU, IMHO not critical for final
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, as long as you'll accept is as an SRU, it's ok with me to wait.
<pitti> so it can go through the usual "review by robert/land upstream" cycle first
<GunnarHj> pitti: And it may give us time to find a better solution, too.
<pitti> GunnarHj: btw, that pad wasn't really meant to be a long-term documentation place (wiki would be better for that)
<pitti> GunnarHj: robert and I mostly used it to co-edit the current questions and resolve misunderstandings
<Sweetshark> any gnome guru around? I need to know if there is a way to find out if gnome-session is currently shutting down the session (for bug 562027)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562027 in libreoffice "[Upstream] [ooo-build] QuickStarter: unable to shutdown / reboot / logout when quickstarter is active" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562027
<seb128> Sweetshark, not sure to understand the question
<seb128> Sweetshark, gnome-session has 2 interfaces for session handling, a dbus one and the old xsmp protocol from xorg
<seb128> Sweetshark, seems like the xsmp code in lo is broken
<kancerman> I'm getting several BAD SIG error lines ... is there a way to reacquire all the signing keys files ... ??
<seb128> mvo, there?
<seb128> mvo, unping
<mvo> seb128: pong
<mvo> seb128: unpong
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> mvo, I had a weird software-properties-gtk source edition, I added ppa:ubuntu-desktop/ppa and got a source file with the deb line commented and the second line starting with "src" rather than "deb-src"
<seb128> mvo, but that seems to work no, I wonder if that was a leftover file on disk that it didn't like or something
<mvo> seb128: *weeh*
<seb128> mvo, I will ping again if I get the issue again ;-)
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<GunnarHj> pitti: Thanks for the clarification as regards the pad. Then I'll concentrate on putting down some stuff on a wiki page.
<Sweetshark> seb128: thx, getting closer to it now.
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, do you have time for a lightdm bug today? ;-)
<mterry> seb128, sure
<seb128> mterry, the gdmflexiserver path hack still doesn't work...
<seb128> mterry, that breaks user switching on the lock screen
<mterry> seb128, guh
<mterry> seb128, bug number?
<seb128> I knew you were going to love that :p
<seb128> mterry, it was IRC reported but I can file a bug if you want
<seb128> let me check if there is one
<mterry> seb128, so to reproduce, I lock my screen and try to switch users?
<seb128> mterry, well basically you uninstall gdm or move its gdmflexiserver away, (restart gnome-screensaver?), then try to lock your screen
<seb128> mterry, you should get no "switch user" button
<seb128> mterry, the code is basically looking if gdmflexiserver is in the path, but it's not
<mterry> seb128, this is without lightdm?
<seb128> mterry, no, that's with lightdm
 * mterry wonders why gdmflexiserver isn't in the path
<seb128> mterry, because lightdm install it in /usr/lib/lightdm and your path hack seems to not work (my guess)
<seb128> mterry, remember you added code to add /usr/lib/lightdm to the PATH
<seb128> which is somewhat hackish ;-)
<mterry> seb128, I remember.  But it was working...
<seb128> well doing a "strings /proc/$(pidof gnome-session)/environ | grep PATH" shows it's not in the path
<seb128> mterry, yeah, I blame it on robert_ancell he probably broke it :p
<seb128> mterry, well robert_ancell already had a few other lightdm blockers on his light and is flying to the GNOME summit in the next days so I assume he will not have time to look at it
<seb128> mterry, if you can that would be nice, otherwise we will SRU it later
<mterry> seb128, will look
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<kenvandine> jasoncwarner_, still awake?
<seb128> kenvandine, not likely, he said he was going to bed a few hours ago
<kenvandine> i figured as much, i wanted him to run a debugging script for me... oh well :)
<kenvandine> email it is!
<kenvandine> good morning seb128!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> hey kenvandine, how are you?
<kenvandine> tired... i need more coffee :)
<kenvandine> and you?
<mterry> seb128, gdmflexiserver fix uploaded.  I blame robert-ancell
<mterry> (since he's not here :))
<seb128> mterry, thanks ;-)
<seb128> (hehe)
 * kenvandine goes to make more coffee, bbiab
<dupondje> kenvandine: your still checking mission-control?
<kenvandine> dupondje, i decided against it, but i will try to backport the patches for an SRU
<kenvandine> the diff of the new release was more than i felt comfortable uploading in hard freeze
<dupondje> heh ok :)
<dupondje> new version is out also btw since today
<dupondje> but thats TO much diff prolly :)
<kenvandine> yeah, which includes the second fix you pointed out
<kenvandine> that wasn't in the previous release yet
<kenvandine> i am going to try to back port both of those fixes for SRU
<dupondje> and it has nice integration with NetworkManager also now
<dupondje> wich is even cooler ;)
<kenvandine> that will be for 12.04 then :)
<dupondje> when does 12.04 pre-alpha come out ? :p
<dupondje> and its not possible to only backport the fixes for the crashes ?
<kenvandine> dupondje, that is what i plan to do
<dupondje> but after release ?
<didrocks> brb
<kenvandine> dupondje, yeah, after release
<ogra_> well, you can upload SRUs to the queue before release
<ogra_> so they roll in as zero day updates
<kenvandine> ogra_, yeah, i want to test it a bit though
<ogra_> true :)
<ogra_> mpt, seeing that you discuss the window crash dialogs, would it be possible to make them not steal the users focus ? its really annoying if something dies in the backrgound and pops into the middle of your sentence
<ogra_> s/and pops/and the error pops/
<mpt> ogra_, sure
 * ogra_ runs into that quite often 
<ogra_> probably because i use arm and have more crashes than others :)
<seb128> the wm focus stealing prevention should avoid that
<seb128> but yeah, "bug"
<ogra_> yep
<didrocks> seb128: a lot of people seems to have nautilus-open-terminal making nautilus crashing
<didrocks> (there is no new release from what I see)
<seb128> didrocks, there was a fix uploaded yesterday
<seb128> didrocks, does it still happen or are those on lagging mirrors?
<didrocks> seb128: maybe lagging mirrors, the upload yesterday was not only ubuntuone-nautilus?
<seb128> didrocks, there was an ubuntuone-client-gnome issue as well, different bug, different upload ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I would say lagging mirrors then, let's see if there are still complains tomorrow
<seb128> didrocks, right
<seb128> didrocks, it got uploaded a 9pm yesterday
<seb128> usually it takes a day or two for reports to settle
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> ok, I'll keep it under the radar
<dobey> we think people are still having issues with the g_value_unref issue, and Our patch will 'fix' their crashes
<seb128> dobey, we being?
<seb128> dobey, didn't you add the schemas? that should fix the issue
<seb128> nautilus works fine with u1 for me since the update
 * dobey is we
<kenvandine> no crashes for me
<seb128> it's a bit annoying that opening a guest session trigger keyring dialogs
<dobey> seb128: we added the schemas, yes; but schemas being there is irrelevant if the cache gets corrupted or gsettings doesn't load them or whatever
<ogra_> seb128, mpt  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-October/252272.html ... /me thinks thats a good question, do we intend to have syslog selected by default ?
<ogra_> now that the world only uses a single file for logging it probably makes sense to have tehh GUI point to it by default
<mpt> ogra_, I didn't know that either System Log Viewer or syslog existed :-)
<ogra_> heh, we install it by default
<ogra_> or rather gnome does, we inherit
<mpt> Why does one of its menu titles end with a colon?
<mpt> "Filters:"
<seb128> ogra_, seems a bug, not sure what you say about syslog, it should have a left pane and a collection of logs
<ogra_> a bug ... perhaps ?
<seb128> ogra_, bug #841085
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 841085 in gnome-utils "Log File Viewer empty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841085
<seb128> ogra_, I will look at it
<ogra_> oh, cool, there is always already a bug :=
 * ogra_ sighs about his typing, why are german keyboards designed in a way that i always end up with hitler smileys when i typo 
<kenvandine> ogra_, and seb128 always finds it
<ogra_> kenvandine, yeah :)
<kenvandine> haha
 * kenvandine sucks at searching launchpad for bugs
 * ogra_ too
<seb128> dobey, "if the cache gets corrupted or gsettings doesn't load them or whatever" is not a normal day to day situation though
<seb128> dobey, yes, if the install is corrupted you will get bugs
<seb128> it's the same if some lib get corrupted on disk
<walters> sorry for the user-ish question but i'm curious -  so i have a Lucid VM and I'm getting a bunch of packages prominently listed as NOT AUTHENTICATED in update-manager
<seb128> walters, seems like you don't have the gpg key that sign the repository for those
<dobey> seb128: yes, but it still shouldn't crash. and Our glib patch makes it not crash.
<walters> seb128, is the gpg key not installed by default?
<seb128> walters, what does "apt-key list" say?
<seb128> walters, it should
<seb128> walters, is that the normal archive or a ppa? how did you add it?
<walters> seb128, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1347119
<walters> i haven't installed any PPAs
<walters> i could probably revert to my zygote to double check this is reproducible
<walters> (zygote = immediately after installing a VM i clone it and leave the original untouched)
<seb128> mvo, ^
<walters> it's a pretty scary dialog so
<seb128> walters, well, try to redo a sudo apt-get update or refresh in update-manager
<walters> incidentally i wrote (with a friend) one the original apt-get/gpg integration, so it's interesting to see it today =)
<seb128> walters, could you copy the error you get or screenshot the dialog?
<seb128> hehe
<walters> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1347120
<walters> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1347125 has a bit more info, i'm looking for logs
<seb128> walters, what about sudo apt-get update?
<walters> oh man
<walters> sorry, i totally forgot about the difference
<walters> =)
<walters> indeed, apt-get upgrade is now happy - maybe update-manager is just working on stale data?
<walters> anyways thanks, and sorry for the irc noise
<seb128> walters, no worry
<seb128> walters, well sometimes that happens here when I undo an index update
<seb128> walters, could also happen if the mirror you use is having some issues or you get some connection issue
<seb128> walters, mvo would know better
<xclaesse> seb128, is there an easy way to import a debian package into a ppa ?
<xclaesse> can it be automated, or does it need changes in the packaging?
<seb128> walters, update-manager should be happy again if the command line, usually the index refresh fixes those transient bugs
<seb128> xclaesse, you can dget the .dsc, sign it and upload to the ppa
<seb128> xclaesse, i.e dget the_dsc_url; do a no change source build and upload
<chrisccoulson> pitti - g'ah, bug 858683 exists for natty upgraders still, now that natty has the same firefox version as oneiric :/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 858683 in firefox "Lost Search engines on upgrade" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858683
<xclaesse> seb128, ok let's try. thanx
<seb128> xclaesse, yw
<dobey> chrisccoulson: oh yay, another upgrade/migration bug :)
<pitti> seb128: is there a successor for gnome-open (for URLs), or should programs just call xdg-open?
<seb128> pitti, gvfs-open, but better to use xdg-open since it's cross desktop
<pitti> seb128: thanks
<seb128> pitti, xdg-open will call gvfs-open on GNOME
<seb128> yw
<flacoste> hi
<flacoste> since my last oneiric update, i've got a very weird problem with skype
<chrisccoulson> pitti - did you see my earlier comment? not sure what i should do, and i have to dash in a couple of minutes ;)
<seb128> hey flacoste
<flacoste> and i'm not really sure where to start looking
<seb128> flacoste, define "very weird problem" to start? ;-)
<flacoste> sure :-)
<flacoste> sounds work with for me
<flacoste> i'm hearing other people
<pitti> chrisccoulson: sorry, I'm not familiar with that bug; why can't the oneiric fix be applied to the natty version as well?
<flacoste> but they hear me like if i sounded as "max headroom"
<flacoste> or a remix of electronic music
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson,  hey man
<flacoste> mumble and empathy works fine
<rickspencer3> oops, sorry to interupt
<chrisccoulson> pitti - this is the "search engines lost on upgrade" issue due to a change i made in oneiric last week, but it's broken currently for natty -> oneiric upgraders still
 * rickspencer3 waits for flacoste to finish
<flacoste> rickspencer3: roger
<chrisccoulson> i'm just asking your opinion on what i should do, seeing as i'm still on vacation and about to disappear again in a couple of minutes :)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: could you prepare an SRU next week?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, who else has the knowledge to fix it?
<rickspencer3> pitti, sru?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: or are you still on vacation then?
<rickspencer3> I think we should fix that before ship, surely
<rickspencer3> that's seems like a glaring issue
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, I suppose it needs to be fixed in oneiric, we can't retroactively fix it in natty
<pitti> rickspencer3: but it's not an install problem, but an upgrade problem
<rickspencer3> right
<pitti> rickspencer3: so a 0-day SRU will work just as well
<rickspencer3> so, natty users are not hitting, it right?
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, i fixed it right now, i just need to upload it - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox.head/revision/876
<rickspencer3> only oneiric users
<rickspencer3> pitti, it just seems like such a glaring issue
<rickspencer3> I think it would be a really bad wart to ship
<seb128> flacoste, not sure somebody will be able to help you there, seems like a skype issue, not something we have control on
<pitti> rickspencer3: it doesn't affect the install images
<rickspencer3> oh
<flacoste> seb128: well, it was broken by a new update
<flacoste> seb128: skype wasn't updated
<flacoste> i'd suspect pulseaudio or kernel
<pitti> rickspencer3, chrisccoulson: but anyway, as you have a fix right now, fine for me to fix it for release; I just wanted to take the pressure out for fixing it
<flacoste> or something else like that
<seb128> flacoste, try booting an older kernel? if it's pulse check with TheMuso when he's online
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, although the fix is untested, and i don't really have time to test it right this moment
<flacoste> seb128: ok, thanks for the pointer, i'll try that
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so, let's do a 0-day SRU next week
<pitti> upgraders won't notice if it's -updates or final
<rickspencer3> pitti, so when users upgrade, on upgrade, they will only have Ask for a search engine?
<rickspencer3> oh, I see
<rickspencer3> nm
<pitti> rickspencer3: no, they'll upgrade straight to the oneiric-updates version
<rickspencer3> this is why I should never talk
<kenvandine> hehe
<pitti> the trick is to have it in -proposed next week, test it, and move it to -updates at the same time as release
<pitti> that's the standard recipe for fixing upgrade-only bugs without jeopardizing the image builds
<chrisccoulson> pitti - ok, that sounds fine
<chrisccoulson> i'm annoyed with myself that i didn't think about the natty -> oneiric upgrade path ;)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, hey, I thought that the "Nautilus crashes when there is a U1 widget" bug was fixed
<kenvandine> james_w, what is the best way to fix an outdated source package branch?
<chrisccoulson> and even more annoyed that i discovered it whilst on vacation ;)
<rickspencer3> hmmm, maybe I need to restart my session
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, it is...
<kenvandine> you do need to restart, but you also might not have gotten the update yet
<james_w> kenvandine, depends on why it is outdated
<james_w> kenvandine, which package is of interest here?
<kenvandine> mirrors might not be caught up
<kenvandine> james_w, telepathy-mission-control-5
<kenvandine> it is way out dated, and i hate working on packages without bzr :-D
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, make sure you have ubuntuone-client-gnome 2.0.1
<james_w> kenvandine, hmm, not sure why that one is out of date
<seb128> rodrigo_, the calendar bug, one other issue is that gedit is listed as a calendar application, when it's not ;-)
<kenvandine> a merge-upstream blows up horribly
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, just saw it
<rodrigo_> seb128, seems to be a bug in g_app_info, since it just has text/plain in its .desktop file
<james_w> kenvandine, oneiric?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> merge conflicts all over the place
<james_w> I don't see it as out of date: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/telepathy-mission-control-5/oneiric/changes/24?start_revid=24
<james_w> 1:5.9.1-0ubuntu2
<kenvandine> oh... wtf
<kenvandine> maybe the alias is broken?
<pitti> dobey: seems bug 817656 has reports that it's still happening even with the cherrypicked fix?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 817656 in couchdb "[FFE] Please merge couchdb 1.1.0-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817656
<kenvandine> james_w, well nm then...
<kenvandine> it is fine... on tuesday it checked out a 5.8 version
<james_w> kenvandine, ah, that's possible
<kenvandine> actually 5.6, it was revision 8
<kenvandine> ha... and a bzr pull now updates
<kenvandine> anyway... i am happy now :)
<rodrigo_> seb128, it seems to be a bug in gtk_app_chooser_button
 * rodrigo_ looks
<seb128> rodrigo_, or the calendar type is a subtype of text and it consider subtypes?
<rodrigo_> maybe
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Hello Rodrigo, I understand that the purpose of https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/gnome-control-center/non-utf8-confusion/+merge/78140 wasn't all that clearly explained. :(  I added a comment; let me know if you need further clarification.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ok, looking
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, I still don't think that fix is needed, given the fixes in lightdm, right?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: No, they are completely unrelated.
<rodrigo_> hmm, I misunderstood then, pitti?
<pitti> rodrigo_: right, seems I originally misunderstood it as well
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: If you want to see it for yourself, you can do e.g. 'sudo locale-gen en_GB' and open User Accounts.
<rodrigo_> so, we don't want to show the codeset if it's not UTF-8?
<rodrigo_> if so, why not remove the check, rather than commenting out the call to get the values and then checking for values we never change?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: It's my understanding that we shouldn't deal with non-utf8 locales from the UI at all.
<rodrigo_> the check is: if (!is_utf8 && codeset_code) {
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ok, then we need a different fix, which is to ignore non-utf8 locales when loading them, right?
<rodrigo_> in fact, we already do -> add_locale (names[cnt].name, TRUE);
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Well, in Ubuntu that's what we are doing already. I haven't checked out g-c-c that carefully, but yes, if you load non-utf8 locale names, it should be fixed. At least if I have understood it correctly - you'd better confirm this with somebody before going on.
<rodrigo_> that TRUE means to only load utf8 locales
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: No, that's just an initial value of the variable. Then it checks if the locale name represents a non-utf8 locale, and if it does, changes it to FALSE. The problem exists if your 'locale -a' includes non-utf8 locales.
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Why not install that British latin1 locale? ;-)
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, yes, we load non-UTF8 locales from /usr/share/gdm/locale.alias , although that's empty for me
<rodrigo_> is that the case for the bug?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Now I don't quite follow you ... Exactly what do you mean by loading?
<rodrigo_> we add them to the list
<rodrigo_> to show to the user
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Ok.
<rodrigo_> oh, but:
<rodrigo_> #ifdef WITH_INCOMPLETE_LOCALES
<rodrigo_>         if (utf8_only) {
<rodrigo_>                 if (locale->territory_code == NULL || locale->modifier) {
<rodrigo_>                         g_debug ("Ignoring '%s' as a locale, since it lacks territory code or modifier", name);
<rodrigo_>                         gdm_locale_free (locale);
<rodrigo_>                         return FALSE;
<rodrigo_>                 }
<rodrigo_>         }
<rodrigo_> #endif
<rodrigo_> I guess that's a type, and should be #ifndef WITH...
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: I'm not enough of a C programmer to have an opinion, I'm afraid.
<rodrigo_> checking...
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: For language-selector and the Ubuntu UI of AccountsService we don't load any non-utf8 locales.
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Are you otherwise using gdm-languages.c to look for available locales?
<rodrigo_> yes, that's what g-c-c does
<GunnarHj> I see.
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: When calling add_locale(), collect_locales_from_archive() sets 'utf8_only' in add_locale() to TRUE. Doesn't that mean that possible non-utf8 locale names are skipped?
<rodrigo_> yes
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: So then you don't need to worry about that side of it, do you?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: The reason why the proposed fix is needed for Ubuntu is that it's not complete locale names that are passed to gdm_get_language_from_name(), but it is language denotations such as 'en_GB' or 'de'.
<pitti> good night everyone!
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: So if there happens to be a locale with an alias that equals the language that is passed to it, it results in the wrong label.
<GunnarHj> pitti: Good night!
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, so, we don't want to show the codeset for any locale at all?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Correct.
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Since we don't even bother to load the non-utf8 locale names, showing codeset should never be applicable.
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: So commenting out that function call (or something else to the same effect) should be completely harmless.
<dobey> pitti: the "book opening" error isn't in couchdb. it's an issue with newer e-d-s. i thought rodrigo_ fixed it though
<rodrigo_> dobey, what? the same problem again?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, I'm looking, will answer in a bit :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: the weird "book already opening" was fixed in couchdb-glib right?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: No hurry.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, you're using en_GB?
<rodrigo_> dobey, yes
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Not really. I just downloaded it to understand myself what Colin was talking about. :)
<GunnarHj> s/downloaded/installed/
<dobey> rodrigo_: seems some people still say they get it. though it also seems like some of them may be in other backends
<rodrigo_> ok, so the problem seems to be really the en_GB locale (and maybe others), which uses ISO-8859-1 codeset instead of UTF-8
<GunnarHj> Yes.
<rodrigo_> there is a en_GB.UTF-8 locale also, which is the one that should be used, right?
<GunnarHj> Absolutely.
<rodrigo_> so, why do we have en_GB and not en_GB.UTF-8?
<GunnarHj> pls define "we have"
<rodrigo_> with your patch, we'll show no codeset, but the locale will be en_GB when selected
<rodrigo_> right?
<rodrigo_> and that's wrong, isn't it?
<GunnarHj> Well, no. en_GB will be passed to AccountsService's SetLanguage, which does the right thing.
<rodrigo_> oh
<rodrigo_> it sets it to *.UTF-8?
<GunnarHj> Yep.
<GunnarHj> Always UTF-8.
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> but we need a better patch anyway, you are just commenting the call, but then doing 2 checks for the variables
<rodrigo_> so all that should be removed, from the language_name_get_codeset_details call, to the out: line
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, I'll do it, don't worry
<mdeslaur> seb128: Is bug 863038 being targeted to get fixed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863038 in gnome-screensaver "If turnoff the screen setting set to 'never' screen turns off instantly" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863038
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Sure, I have no problem if you delete a few lines instead, if you prefer that. Just thought that that kind of cleanup may be a separate exercise.
<mterry> tedg, heyo.  indicator-appmenu question for you.  I'm trying to find where "entry->label" every get inserted into a container.  (for the IndicatorObjectEntry objects appmenu creates)
<tedg> mterry, I believe that it's in unity-panel-service
<mterry> tedg, I looked, but all I could see was it hiding/showing the object.  I didn't see a container add
<tedg> mterry, Hmm, it might not...
<tedg> mterry, indicator-applet does.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ok, so it's the other part of debian/patches/52_ubuntu_language_list_mods.patch that makes it show the codeset
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, the upstream version doesn't
<rodrigo_> also, upstream version only shows languages for the language selection, not locales
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, can you please build the g-c-c package with that patch disabled and see what do we need from the patch please?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: With patch 52 disabled?? What do you expect to learn from that?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, that the patch makes the upstream code behave differently :) ?
<rodrigo_> differently = not deal correctly with the non-utf8 case
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, so, given we did several changes in upstream, I'm asking you to test without that patch to see if we're missing something
<rodrigo_> to remove the patch, if possible
<rodrigo_> the list of langs I see with or without the patch are the same, so not sure it's needed at all
<rodrigo_> also, upstream just shows generic language names, and only English (country) when adding new ones
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Hmm... The patch was essential to make it work consistently with language-selector. But sure, I can build without it and take a look, if you like.
<rodrigo_> yes, please
<GunnarHj> But doing such changes now, one day before the release candidate, does not appeal to me. (But I'll check.)
<rodrigo_> well, we can do it as a SRU
<rodrigo_> it looks to me like we're trying to patch what we broke with the patch
<GunnarHj> With my Ubuntu eyes we didn't break anything with the patch - we prevented it from breaking. :)
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, I'm running the vanilla upstream, and nothing is broken AFAICS
<rodrigo_> and the list of languages is smaller on the initial choice
<GunnarHj> Ok. Disconnecting now to build and check it out.
<didrocks> ok, time for dancing!
<didrocks> see you guys
<seb128> mdeslaur, rodrigo_ is supposed to work on it
<seb128> not sure how much progress he did
<seb128> rodrigo_, how is the gnome-screensaver diming immediatly on "never" going?
<jbicha> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/jockey/update-help-link/+merge/77782
<seb128> jbicha, thanks!
<seb128> pitti, ^
<seb128> jbicha, (pitti is upstream)
<jbicha> I asked him earlier today about it but I probably didn't speak up loud enough :)
<seb128> jbicha, days tend to be busy with pings for pitti :p
<seb128> jbicha, I will make sure with him it's getting merged tomorrow morning
<ogra_> it works if you wear a pink shirt
<pulb> hi,  I've found a bug in oneiric which is pretty critical for me but fixing should take minutes (I attached a fix). could someone responsible please have a look and predict if a fix will make it into oneiric? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf2/+bug/864615
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864615 in gconf2 "Thumbnailers are missing in gconf" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> pulb: i don't see any reason for that to go into oneiric. it isn't a fix
<seb128> pulb, it's wrong
<seb128> oneiric doesn't use gconf
<seb128> nautilus uses gsettings
<dobey> right, libgnome-desktop uses gsettings
<pulb> seb128: i'm not talking about nautilus
<seb128> gnome-vfs is also deprecated for years
<seb128> well, gconf is deprecated
<seb128> nautilus and other GNOME component use gsettings
<dobey> as is static python bindings
<pulb> seb128: so all gtk2 that make use of that api are deprecated as well=
<pulb> dobey: thats just a python example
<seb128> yes
<pulb> seb128: sure..
<seb128> you should port your code
<dobey> pulb: and it is using deprecated code
<pulb> guys, gtk3 bindings arent available for all languages yet..
<kenvandine> it isn't just about gtk2 vs gtk3
<pulb> and if this is your opinion, why do you ship gconf in the first place?
<dobey> pulb: what do you mean by all languages?
<dobey> pulb: there aren't going to be static python bindings
<dobey> use gobject-introspection
<pulb> dobey: i'm actually not using python
<kenvandine> gtk2 apps can't use deprecated APIs forever
<seb128> pulb, gconf still works as it used to work
<jbicha> pulb: for one thing, you haven't pointed us to an app in the repositories that's broken, we can't take full responsibility for third party apps using deprecated code
<kenvandine> even gtk2 apps need to be ported if they use the deprecated apis
<seb128> pulb, it's just that thumbnailers migrated to gtk3 and gsettings
<dobey> kenvandine: yes they can, otherwise they won't be gtk2 apps any more :)
<flacoste> how can i change the application used to open PDF application?
<flacoste> i changed it to okular, but that association was lost by a recent upgrade
<dobey> flacoste: right-click on a pdf in nautilus and choose "open with" and select your app
<kenvandine> dobey, i am not ready to say gtk2 is deprecated :)
<flacoste> dobey: how can i change the default
<flacoste> ?
<pulb> but the only thumbnail api available in gtk2(-sharp) is broken now: http://developer.gnome.org/gnome-desktop/stable/GnomeDesktopThumbnailFactory.html
<flacoste> i remember a "default application" settings, but can't find it anymore
<dobey> flacoste: in the dialog that pops up doing what i said. choose "other"
<pulb> there are now gtk3 bindings for c# by now for example
<kenvandine> that is from libgnomeui though...
<dobey> flacoste: that hasn't been around since gnome 1.x
<dobey> err, well, not one that set a pdf viewer anyway
<flacoste> dobey: well, i remember being able to change that in gnome 2 at least
<dobey> pulb: the API isn't broken
<dobey> pulb: there are just no thumbnailers available
<pulb> dobey: and thats what the bugreport is about
<dobey> flacoste: afaik, the only way to set the default handler for pdf files has been through nautilus, or by hand
<pulb> all apps that make use of that api are broken in oneiric
<dobey> pulb: it's not a bug
<pulb> so?
<kenvandine> pulb, what apps use it?
<dobey> at least, it's not a bug in ubuntu afaict
<flacoste> dobey: ah, thanks, i found a "Set as default" in nautilus
<dobey> it is a bug in some app that apparently requires some other specific version of an app to be installed
<flacoste> that was the pointer i needed
<dobey> flacoste: no problem
<pulb> kenvandine: e.g. https://launchpad.net/basenji
<jbicha> pulb: oh, it's your app
<kenvandine> that isn't oneiric though
<kenvandine> not that it means it should be broken :)
<kenvandine> we just have no way of knowing it is using the api
<pulb> kenvandine: thats the problem i'm packaging it for ubuntu/debian
<pulb> then i stumbled about that bug
<dobey> how is that app broken?
<pulb> packages in the daily ppa won't work in oneiric properly
<dobey> specifics please.
<pulb> no more previews for indexed media anymore
<pulb> as seen here: http://www.shockshit.net/basenji/screenshots/basenji05-mainwindow_2.png
<dobey> pulb: do you have libgnome2-common installed?
<pulb> dobey: hmm have to check that
<dobey> was your screenshot link a working, or non-working, example?
<pulb> dobe libgnome2-common is installed
<pulb> that sreenshot shows a  working example :-)
<pulb> dobey: but pictures are actually still working, but movies, documents etc arent
<dobey> right, because images are done inside gtk+ directly
<dobey> wel, most images are
<dobey> some aren't
<dobey> however, it seems your problem is a blind reliance on functionality from specific versions of external applications
<pulb> its a reliance of GtkThumbnailFactory
<dobey> no, because that works fine
<pulb> the responsible apps are actually installed
<pulb> (e.g totem-thumbnailer)
<pulb> dobey: not in gtk2
<dobey> yes it does
<dobey> works, and gives you the results you think you should get, are not necessarily the same
<dobey> if you think totem 3.x should install settings for old gconf still, perhaps you should file upstream bug reports
<dobey> as it seems that is where your problem lies
<dobey> but i suspect the answer will be "port your app to the new stuff"
<dobey> granted, the upstream fix is trivial
<pulb> dobey: there are no gtk3 bindings yet
<pulb> thats why even banshee still uses gtk2
<dobey> not entirely true
<pulb> ok, but its wip
<pulb> not packaged
<dobey> there is a gtk3 port of banshee
<pulb> dobey: yes but the dependencies (gtk3-sharp) are not packaged yet
<dobey> yes, but your bug against gconf2 isn't an issue with gconf, and your hack that makes it work for you, isn't a fix
<dobey> the api you are using works fine. it just does not give the same results you got running on a gnome2 system because gnome3 changed things
<pulb> dobey: it's not a hack, those are proper keys comming with natty
<dobey> it's a hack. all you did was dump your gconf tree
<pulb> its not gnome3 related, its a incomplete gnom2 stack install
<pulb> the proper gconf tree
<dobey> oneiric doesn't use gnome 2
<dobey> your problem is you have totem 3.x instead of totem 2.x
<pulb> it shippes the gnome2 api, side by side to gnome3
<pulb> no, its working with totem 3
<pulb> its just the missing mapping in gconf
<dobey> no, totem 3 doesn't use gconf
<dobey> because it is deprecated
<seb128> dobey, well it doesn't need to use gconf
<pulb> true, it doesnt, but GtkThumbnailFactory uses gconf to get the mapping from mimetype to totem 3
<seb128> the api just look to gconf keys and call the commands in there
<dobey> seb128: it could probably install the schema for the thumbnailers still though
<seb128> right
<seb128> pulb, well in any case it's not a bug in gconf
<dobey> seb128: and it doesn't becuase gconf is dead as far as gnome is concerned
<seb128> pulb, it's a request for each thumbnailer which switched to gsettings to ship back a gconf schemas with those keys
<pulb> dobey: you cant say its dead yet
<pulb> there are a lot apps relying on it, even gtk3 apps
<dobey> pulb: upstream gnome does not use gconf any more.
<seb128> pulb, well they stopped using gconf so they will not add back gconf schemas
<seb128> we need a gconf-thumbnailer-schemas-compat source
<pulb> ok, but that does not appy to all other apps out there
<dobey> and totem doesn't have to provide those. mplayer could install a thumbnailer just as well as totem could
<seb128> pulb, well it's an issue but we are in hard freeze and it's late now to fix it
<pulb> i'm just saying that those thumbnailers should still be available to the gtk2 apu
<pulb> api
<kenvandine> which is why seb128's solution would work
<pulb> because currently the gtk2 GThumbnailFactory is broken without the mapping
<kenvandine> but we are in hard freeze now
<dobey> pulb: it is NOT broken.
<kenvandine> dobey, choice of words, it doesn't find any thumbnailers
<pulb> kenvandine, seb128: ok, do you think there will be a fix after release?
<dobey> kenvandine: well, it finds the ones that are registered with it
<seb128> pulb, we need to think to what the proper way to fix that is
<kenvandine> dobey, yes... agreed
<dobey> kenvandine: the fact that nothing is registering with it, doesn't mean it is broken
<dobey> kenvandine: it works the same as it did in lucid, if you didn't have any of those apps installed.
<kenvandine> dobey, you and pulb are just looking at the same coin from opposite sides :)
<seb128> dobey, right, well what he's saying is that i.e totem should still register in gconf for all applications using the deprecated thumbnailer api
<pulb> dobey: let's call it... useless
<seb128> hum
<seb128> not sure how to solve that best
<seb128> but I don't want to add gconf schemas back to application that stop using gconf
<seb128> especially if we try to drop gconf from the default installation next cycle
<dobey> seb128: SRU partial schema back in for thumbnailer bits only as a vendor patch?
<seb128> dobey, still that would add a depends on gconf to those binaries since they need to register the schemas
<pulb> seb128: oneirci+1 shouldn't be affected, because up 2 date langbindings should be available by then. its up to the developers to fix their apps then
<dobey> seb128: do they need a Depends? just having the file should trigger the gconf on postinst right?
<pulb> what about a gnome-2-legacy package that fixes those issues?
<dobey> because it won't fix those issues
<dobey> it really has to be done in each app that provides a thumbnailer
<mpt> If Nautilus has a "Segmentation fault (core dumped)", where can I find that core?
<dobey> mpt: in the .crash file for it in /var/crash ?
<flacoste> any reason why the 'Spelling menu' now be disabled in thunderbird?
<seb128> flacoste, what spelling menu?
<flacoste> seb128: in the compose window, thre is a spelling icon allowing to select language
<flacoste> it's now disabled
<flacoste> but this was working before my last update
<seb128> flacoste, could be an issue with the translations updates, not sure
<seb128> chrisccoulson is out this week
<seb128> tb didn't change but we got new langpacks yesterday
<kenvandine> now i need to google pangolin
<micahg> flacoste: wfm, there needs to be some text in teh context you're in
<jbicha> kenvandine: but at least I didn't need a dictionary for the adjective like I did for Natty & Oneiric
<kenvandine> true
<flacoste> micahg, seb128: PEBKAC, it's just disabled when the cursor is in the subject, the menu works fine when i click in the body
<flacoste> so i guess thunderbird doesn't allow you to customize the dictionary for the message subject
<flacoste> actually, right-clicking allows me to change the language in the subject
<flacoste> so a minor ui bug i guess
<micahg> flacoste: sure, feel free to file it
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Still there?
<flacoste> how does one access the boot menu?
<flacoste> esc doesn't seem to work anymore
<flacoste> also, 'Restart' not actually working is a known bug right?
<kenvandine> restart works for me
<kenvandine> flacoste, you hold down the shift key
<kenvandine> for grub
<flacoste> shift!
<flacoste> ok thanks
<flacoste> i'll give this a try
<flacoste> is it possible to see what packages were updated in my recent upgrade?
<flacoste> TheMuso: around?
<TheMuso> flacoste: Yes.
<flacoste> TheMuso: seb128 suggested you might be able to help me, I've got a sound issue in skype after i upgraded a bunch of packages yesterday
<flacoste> TheMuso: it was working fine before, and sounds work fine in empathy and mumble after the update
<flacoste> TheMuso: for more amusement, Skype Test Call works fine for me, but everyone else hear me like i'm Max Headroom
<flacoste> well, a garbled version of Max Headroom
<flacoste> i'm running Ubuntu 64bits
<TheMuso> flacoste: Ah, yes this is known. There is an issue with the way skype checks for the library version of pulse, and since switching to 1.0, upstream accidentally changed things such that it broke skype. There is a fix in upstrea git, its just a matter of pushing it through as an SRU, or if the release gods think it important, it could be pushed through prior to final release.
<flacoste> TheMuso: thank you very much!
 * flacoste is very happy to know that skype will be fixed relatively soon
<flacoste> TheMuso: is there a bug i can subscribe to?
<TheMuso> flacoste: There has been a bug filed about this issue, give me a bit to dig up the bug number./
<TheMuso> flacoste: bug 865820
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865820 in pulseaudio "Mic only works when pulseaudio sound settings open with skype" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865820
<flacoste> TheMuso: thanks
<TheMuso> np
<flacoste> there is even a work-around, even better!
<flacoste> so my restart not working is bug 838792
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 838792 in gnome-session ""Restart" logs out, even when there are no other people logged in" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838792
<TheMuso> flacoste: Seems the patch I was referring to has already been uploaded. Please check that you have pulseaudio 1.0-0ubuntu2.
<flacoste> TheMuso:
<flacoste> pulseaudio:
<flacoste>   Installed: 1:1.0-0ubuntu2
<TheMuso> hrm ok then.
<flacoste> TheMuso: so it doesn't look like it fixes the issue :-/
<TheMuso> No.
<flacoste> the same work-around works though
<flacoste> if i open the sound settings, the other side hears me fine
<flacoste> other it doesn't
<flacoste> which is why the Skype Test Call was working
<flacoste> i was always opening it to make sure that the input/output flags were fine :-)
<TheMuso> Right.
 * bryceh runs into bug #861527
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861527 in gnome-icon-theme-symbolic "package gnome-icon-theme-symbolic 3.1.4-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/status/keyboard-brightness-symbolic.svg', which is also in package gnome-power-manager 3.1.90-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861527
<bryceh> looks like it's trying to upgrade gnome-icon-theme-symbolic before gnome-power-manager.
<bryceh> guess it needs a Breaks
<RAOF> I think you mean either a Replaces or a Conflicts, don't you?  Breaks won't prevent it from being unpacked before the upgrade?
<bryceh> RAOF, not sure, but from reading 7.3 at http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html it sounds like Breaks would do it, no?
<bryceh> "When one binary package declares that it breaks another, dpkg will refuse to allow the package which declares Breaks to be unpacked unless the broken package is deconfigured first, and it will refuse to allow the broken package to be reconfigured. "
<RAOF> deconfigured doesn't mean its files have been removed from the system, though, right?
<bryceh> oh, you're right - "If the breaking package also overwrites some files from the older package, it should use Replaces to ensure this goes smoothly."
<bryceh> hmm, actually http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-replaces suggests both Replaces and Breaks
<jasoncwarner_> hey RAOF , did you see the notes about the bug mark was having last night (in the backscroll)?
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: when do you leave?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, 11:30 tomorrow
<jasoncwarner_> ah, nice.
<jasoncwarner_> seb128 mentioned he needed something from you for lightdm. were you and he able to connect?
<robert_ancell> jasoncwarner_, I haven't got any email about anything
<jasoncwarner_> didrocks were you and mark able to connect about his problem with Unity starting?
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: let me find the backscroll...one sec
<RAOF> jasoncwarner_: In the backscroll of #ubuntu-x?  Yeah.  I'll take over from tjaalton if need be (although we do not seem to have got the requested debugging info yet).
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: it was the consolekit not starting properly. seb128 , you still online?
<jasoncwarner_> Thanks, RAOF
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: No he is not.
<bryceh> RAOF, this look sane?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/703047/
<RAOF> bryceh: Looks sane.
<bryceh> thanks
<RAOF> Oh, urgh.  What's happened to my indicators?  They disappear on ButtonRelease.
<bryceh> my wife had a good question... why is the trash icon on the dock bar?
<bryceh> you can't seem to drag files onto it (we couldn't anyway)
<RAOF> I guess so that you can access it, but failure to be a DND target is a bit weird.
<bryceh> yeah that's what we concluded.  But there's a trash icon in the nautilus window easily accessible (which does accept files dragged in), so seems superfluous
<bryceh> she thought that it was how you deleted icons from the dock, which I guess would be kinda cool
<bryceh> (but bad ui if you need to delete stuff so much that you need a trash can visible to clean it up!)
<RAOF> :)
<jasoncwarner_> robert_ancell: bug #851345 I think that was one seb128 was talking about.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851345 in lightdm "compiz crashes on i915 graphic module with GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851345
<RAOF> Again with the ConsoleKit?
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I *think* what may be happening is lightdm has crashed for some reason, and CK automatically removes the CK sessions when that happens, so there is a flow on effect
<robert_ancell> jibel has dmesg showing lightdm was killed by SIGABRT, but there's no indication why that is
<robert_ancell> I pretty sure the ~/.xsession-errors is a red herring
<RAOF> This sounds like a job for gdb.
<robert_ancell> I was playing around with killing X in strange ways to see if that caused lightdm to fail, but it seems pretty happy to handle that
<RAOF> I wonder if my netbook can reproduce it.
<popey> anyone know what package a keyboard layout issue would go against, in GNOME ubuntu 11.10?
<bryceh> popey, depends on the type of issue, but xkeyboard-config has the layout data
<popey> its a layout issue, none of the layouts actually match the one in front of me
<bryceh> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config
<bryceh> popey, see bug #750469 for some directions on getting a layout added
<popey> i tried ubuntu-bug xkeyboard-config and it says that doesnt exist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 750469 in xkeyboard-config "can't find my keyboard layout even in 11.04 !!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/750469
<bryceh> popey, yeah that's the source package name
<popey> well, here's the tricky thing
<popey> the layout _is_ there
<bryceh> try ubuntu-bug xkb-data
<popey> but I have to press the key then space to get the character
<popey> like " or ~
<RAOF> Oh, you've got deadkeys enabled.
<bryceh> yeah sounds like it
<RAOF> "e results in ?, right?
<popey> i get an accented e
<popey> ë
<RAOF> Yeah, you've got a keyboard layout with deadkeys selected.
<bryceh> popey, in Keyboard Preferences > Layouts > Options check Compose key position
<popey> none are ticked
<bryceh> ok, then it's set in the layout itself
<bryceh> popey, so far you've not mentioned what the layout in question actually is?
<RAOF> What is the layout that ?Keyboard Layout? says you have?
<popey> UK Apple
<popey> So choosing English (UK, Macintosh International) gets me the right layout
<popey> but with this deadkeys thing
<popey> choosing English (UK, Macintosh) it gives me a wrong layout, but no deadkeys
<bryceh> yeah 'International' == 'with deadkeys'
<popey> is it possible to switch this deadkeys thing off for this layout?
<popey> because itś kinda annoying
<bryceh> popey, well, that's why I had you check the Layout Options
<popey> sorry, should I have ticked something in there?
<bryceh> popey, possibly it'll need another macintosh variant
<bryceh> popey, no
<RAOF> Yeah, sounds like we need a (UK, Macintosh International no dead keys) to go along with all our other no-dead-keys variant.
 * bryceh nods
<popey> i cant see how any uk english person would want this deadkeys on
<popey> i can see a european (fr, de, se) person might for all the accents
<RAOF> popey: How else will you spell caf? correctly? :)
<popey> hah
<RAOF> Or, rather, this sounds like what we *actually* need is for deadkeys to be moved out of the layout and into a toggleable option.
<popey> bah, just killed compiz ⍨
<popey> I'm guessing this wont happen for 11.10?
<RAOF> There's probably an SRU for your compiz crash :/
<popey> hah
<popey> i kinda meant the keyboard of course ☺
<bryceh> popey, I wouldn't say that... xkeyboard-config patches tend to be pretty straightforward and low risk, so no particular reason it shouldn't go into 11.10
<RAOF> It'd be pretty easy to do that patch.
<bryceh> we might need you to do a bit of text file editing
<popey> thats fine
<bryceh> the layouts are in /usr/share/X11/xkb
<bryceh> trying to find where the macintosh international one is
<popey> ./keymap/macintosh
<popey> ?
<bryceh> very warm
<RAOF>  /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us
<popey> for uk?
<popey> that would be symbols/gb
<bryceh> bingo
<RAOF> Yup.
<popey> lots of dead_ stuff
<bryceh> yeah hack on that until you got something you're happy with, then post that file to  a bug report, and ping me or raof
<popey> winner
<bryceh> we probably ought to run it by upstream before sru'ing it, but that usually goes fairly smoothly
<popey> can i make a new layout? based on the existing one?
<popey> copy and paste the segment
<bryceh> yep
<popey> cool, thanks for the help chaps!
<bryceh> that should be fine
<RAOF> You might want to check out ?English (international AltGr dead keys)? from us
<bryceh> let's just doublecheck this work hasn't already been done upstream... one sec
<popey> does xkb_symbols need to be unique?
<popey> or just the name[group]='foo' bit?
<bryceh> not sure offhand
<popey> ok, will fiddle
<popey> and does x need restarting to take effect?
<RAOF> I don't _think_ so.
<bryceh> maybe refresh the xkb cache?
<bryceh> might need to restart gnome-settings-daemon or something for it to show up in the UI.  not sure
<bryceh> yep, looks like we're up to date with upstream on symbols/gb
<popey> hmm. logged out and back in
<popey> dont see it in the selection list
<bryceh> yeah xkb cache probably
<dingham> howdy
<bryceh> xkb cache files are /var/lib/xkb/*.xkm
<popey> gotcha
<bryceh> RAOF, do we have a handy way to refresh the xkb cache, or just delete those files?
<RAOF> Hm.  X *should* regenerate them when the files they cache change, but that would be on server startup.
<dingham> Does anyone here have much experience with pulseaudio & multicast? In particular, why it might affect the packets & routig on my local network whilst it's broadcasting...
<dingham> *routing
<bryceh> popey, oh btw 'xkbcomp symbols/gb' would be handy for testing your layout
<bryceh> might be enough to refresh the cache too, not sure
<popey> deleted the xkm files, rebooted
<popey> cant see the layout change in the UI
<bryceh> this looks cool - http://simos.info/blog/archives/747
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-06
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703076/
<popey> not sure how I have messed that up
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703081/
<TheMuso> dingham: I know a bit about pulse, but not RTP/routing. You might be better asking in #pulseaudio.
<bryceh> just guessing at this point, but maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xkb-data would force xkb cache regeneration?
<bryceh> >     include "level3(ralt_switch)"  <-- needs semicolon?
<popey> none of the previous sections have it
<bryceh> true
<popey> I'll have to play with this a bit more later. it's past my bed time. thanks for the pointers
<bryceh> sure thing
<bryceh> popey, might try changing "mac_intl" to "mac_intl_nodeadkeys"
<popey> sadly that didnt do it
<popey> even after removing cache files, and logout/in
 * dingham pops his head back in. Cheers TheMuso
<dingham> Will ask there. After a bit of play with padevchooser, I can't seem to disable the broadcasting now
<dingham> ...let alone understand what it's doing to my network
<TheMuso> dingham: padevchooser is obsolete, use pavucontrol.
<TheMuso> OMG
<TheMuso> Steve Jobs is dead.
<dingham> TheMuso, I used padevchooser initially because it gave me the gui to make my devices network discoverable
<dingham> pavucontrol didn't do that. (I have both)
<jbicha> pitti: what do we do about https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=660616 it sounds like we may need that gdata 0.10 update
<ubot2> Gnome bug 660616 in General "libgdata 0.9.1 fails to build with undefined references" [Major,Resolved: duplicate]
<broder> there arne't any other X APIs for getting multi-head info besides Xinerama and XRandR, right?
<RAOF> broder: Not that I can think of.
<broder> yeah, me neither. trying to make sure this program isn't going behind my back somehow
<broder> RAOF: actually, you might know this. do you know of a way to cross-reference a Xinerama screen and a RandR output? (for things like _NET_WM_FULLSCREEN_MONITORS, which requires a Xinerama index)
<broder> i know the RandR primary always comes first in Xinerama, but i haven't been able to find any other way to cross-reference the two APIs
<RAOF> I don't know, but you can get the relative positions via Xinerama, can't you?  Cross-reference that with the RandR positions?
<broder> yeah, that was the best i could come up with
<RAOF> Well, great minds, you know?
<broder> haha
<RAOF> Hm.  What's the best way of determining the architecture of an arbitrary binary in a script?
<broder> figure out what file does?
<broder> i assume it's in the ELF header somewhere
<RAOF> Yeah, objdump probably does the trick.
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jbicha: whoops, seems I missed your previous jockey merge ping
<pitti> jbicha: thanks, will merge; I wonder why I didn't get mailed about it
<jbicha> pitti: busy week :)
<pitti> jbicha: uploading jockey, thanks for this
<pitti> jbicha: if you don't mind, I'll drop the yelp dependency again; this would pull yelp into e. g. mythbuntu and lubuntu, and I don't know whether they are okay with this
<pitti> jbicha: it hides the help button if yelp is not installed
<jbicha> pitti: cool
<pitti> robert_ancell: ah, thanks for fixing bug 868149
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868149 in lightdm "Need to set $LANG from .dmrc for backwards compatibility" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868149
<pitti> robert_ancell: can we upload this today, to avoid this regression in oneiric final?
<robert_ancell> pitti, np, can you review it and check it makes sense?
<pitti> robert_ancell: which rev is it in trunk? not that obvious from the log
<robert_ancell> pitti, 1238
<robert_ancell> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/1.0/revision/1238
<pitti> robert_ancell: hm, that's called "merge translations" and full of po files
<pitti> oh, 1.0 branch
<pitti> I looked in trunk
<pitti> robert_ancell: so lightdm never writes .dmrc any more, as this is just backwards compat code, right?
<pitti> robert_ancell: looks fine to me
<robert_ancell> pitti, it writes "Session" to .dmrc, and "Language" if the language selector is enabled (only in GTK greeter)
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, I thought because you dropped user_set_language() it would not do that any more; is there another function for writing .dmrc then?
<robert_ancell> pitti, there's a user_set_locale now, but only if the greeter requests it
<robert_ancell> that's probably still broken, and needs to be investigated
<pitti> oh, right
<pitti> robert_ancell: so still, looks fine to me; thanks!
<robert_ancell> pitti, what do you think about http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/1.0/revision/1246 - it stops a d-bus timeout if accounts service is not installed
<robert_ancell> SRU?
<robert_ancell> bug 866035 and possibly the cause of bug 836616
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 866035 in lightdm "long delay when accountsservice is not present" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/866035
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 836616 in lightdm "100% cpu usage in lightdm" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836616
<pitti> robert_ancell: looks safe enough to me for uploading now, FWIW
<robert_ancell> pitti, both patches?
<pitti> robert_ancell: sorry, what's the other one?
<robert_ancell> pitti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/1.0/revision/1246 or are you referring to the LANG fix
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, that's the one I just commented about :)
<pitti> robert_ancell: both LANG fix and dbus timeout look good to me
<robert_ancell> ok, good
<robert_ancell> I'll upload them now
<pitti> rockin'
<robert_ancell> pitti, oh, I've been trying to find a cause for bug 851345, there's one thing I found http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/1.0/revision/1251 where lightdm reads memory wrong causing it to grossly overallocate a buffer.  No idea if it's doing any worse than wasting many megabytes of memory or more
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851345 in lightdm "compiz crashes on i915 graphic module with GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851345
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, it takes a pointer value, converts it to an int, and requests a chunk of memory of that size?
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, nasty isn't it
<pitti> that's guaranteed to blow up on 64 bit :)
<robert_ancell> no, it doesn't get the pointer value, but it doesn't byte swap it correctly
<pitti> oh, I see
<robert_ancell> it's probably the cause of bug 817186
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 817186 in lightdm "Entering a ridiculously long login/password crashes lightdm" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817186
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah, it's definitely bug 817186.  OK to upload that one?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 817186 in lightdm "Entering a ridiculously long login/password crashes lightdm" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817186
<pitti> robert_ancell: bring it on
<pitti> jbicha: do you have a package for bug 865058 already?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865058 in ubuntu "[FFe] [needs-packaging] sushi, the GNOME 3.2 previewer for Nautilus" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865058
<jbicha> pitti: yes, I'll test it once more and upload a branch
<jbicha> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/+junk/gnome-sushi
<pitti> jbicha: oh, I thought it was nautilus-sushi
<jbicha> well the theory is that it's not necessarily tied to Nautilus
<jbicha> the naming has been a headache
<robert_ancell> pitti, did you see the last comment in bug #868149?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868149 in lightdm "Need to set $LANG from .dmrc for backwards compatibility" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868149
<pitti> robert_ancell: yeah, I just did; I think it would make sense, but then again lightdm has done this without checks until a few days ago, right?
<pitti> robert_ancell: i. e. uploading it now would not be a regression in lightdm itself (it's still a bug, of course)
<robert_ancell> pitti, no, it previously converted the value in Language (which it assumed was a language code) to a locale
<pitti> ah, right
<robert_ancell> so, if you have Language=de in .dmrc, then lightdm will now set LANG=de
<pitti> I thought it only did that for the accountsservice property?
<robert_ancell> pitti, no, for either before (it treated both fields as the same)
<pitti> bah, so how come that some people had real locales there
<pitti> robert_ancell: so if it's a locale, we need to assign it to LANG, and otherwise to LANGUAGE, as it seems?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I don't know anymore...
<pitti> question is, how do we know
<robert_ancell> pitti, the old code did it's best to "LANGify" the value and worked for both
<pitti> but that would set the wrong region, as we saw
<pitti> so if it's just 'll', then it's definitively LANGUAGE
<pitti> if it's ll_XX.anything, definitively LANG
<pitti> if it's ll_XX, then it's a language if ll in {'en', 'es', 'pt', 'zh'}, otherwise a locale
<robert_ancell> pitti, in the case of a one to many mapping it would just pick the first one.  Which was bad for cjwatson as he had a bunch of valid locales before the UTF8 one
<pitti> yes, if we know it's a language, it should go to LANGUAGE, not to LANG
<robert_ancell> and if it is a language, what do we do then?
<robert_ancell> does that override LANG?
<robert_ancell> because PAM will have set LANG already
<pitti> for translations
<pitti> not for monetary/time/etc.
<pitti> i. e. for all the region specific bits
<pitti> so it DTRT
<robert_ancell> pitti, ok, so the logic is.  If it has a '.' character, set LANG, otherwise set LANGUAGE?
<pitti> robert_ancell: it's a bit coarse, but erring on the side of LANGUAGE is actually ok
<pitti> (it's a heuristic either way)
<pitti> jbicha: copyright file is wrong; should I just fix it locally, or should it go into some debian git?
<pitti> jbicha: see licensecheck -r --copyright .: lots of Red Hat-ish copyright
<robert_ancell> pitti, this says it's a locale: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/gnome-language-encoding-different-than-console.html
<jbicha> pitti: you can fix it locally, otherwise, the svn branch is listed in the controlfile
<pitti> robert_ancell: yeah, and I thought back then I was quite insistent on using a new field, to not break compatibility of that field
<pitti> robert_ancell: how about this? if the value has a '.', set LANG; otherwise, don't do anything
<jbicha> sorry, I forgot about licensecheck, Cosimo is the dev but I guess he's giving it to Red Hat
<pitti> robert_ancell: that will cover 90% of users, and we can do the fine tuning in an SRU
<pitti> and that will be guaranteed to not introduce a wrong LANG
<pitti> jbicha: checking out..
<robert_ancell> pitti, what about locales that don't have the ., i.e. en_GB is a valid locale for cjwatson - what if that was the locale he wanted?
<pitti> robert_ancell: we never supported that in gdm
<pitti> we have always only supported UTF-8 locales
<pitti> so if people have latin-1 locales in .dmrc, then not from gdm
<robert_ancell> pitti, so what application has set it to a language name?
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: I don't know
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti
<didrocks> hey robert_ancell
<pitti> robert_ancell: maybe it was gdm at some point, but if so, that woudl have been totally evil
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hello
<pitti> and I'm fairly sure we used the Langlist field for that
<didrocks> robert_ancell: do you know that some people still get the c-k issue? sabdfl and jibel are two getting those: bug #851345
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851345 in lightdm "compiz crashes on i915 graphic module with GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851345
<didrocks> robert_ancell: jibel can get that reliably it seems
<pitti> jbicha: svn r30041
<robert_ancell> didrocks, I updated the bug.  I *think* lightdm is crashing, but the cause is unknown
<pitti> jbicha: copying to your local package then, but now it's at least not lost
<robert_ancell> didrocks, so what we really need is a reproducible system that can dump a core file
<didrocks> robert_ancell: jibel should be there shortly I guess
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'm not going to have time to make that fix tonight.  The only people it should hit are those not using accounts service and having Language set to a language, not a locale.  It's probably low risk then?
<pitti> robert_ancell: sounds fine
<pitti> we can still SRU that if necessary
<robert_ancell> sure
<pitti> robert_ancell: so I'll review your lightdm upload in the queue then, as it should be mostly ok?
<robert_ancell> pitti, I'm running it now, it seems to be good
<pitti> jbicha: sushi uploaded, will NEW in a bit
<pitti> ... and again I never heard the word "pangolin" before
<pitti> but at least I know the adjective, for a change :)
<robert_ancell> ok, have to go.  Thanks pitti
<pitti> robert_ancell: thanks, good night!
<jbicha> pitti: maybe sabdfl picks obscure names to help users google for problem fixes
<rickspencer3> hey desktoppers
<pitti> that has always been my suspicion :)
<pitti> hey rickspencer3 -- feeling precise today?
<rickspencer3> pitti, indeed
<rickspencer3> may I point out ...
<rickspencer3> so there is no ambiguity
<rickspencer3> ...
<rickspencer3> a pangolin IS NOT A LIZARD
<rickspencer3> ^ this was made clear to me in no uncertain terms ;)
<rickspencer3> well, more precisely, a pangolin is not "a weird lizard thing"
<rickspencer3> pitti, how about you?
<rickspencer3> what's the word on the street regarding 11.10?
<pitti> rickspencer3: flood of fixes still coming in, yummy
<rickspencer3> wow
<pitti> seems we moved the RC to Monday-ish, to get more fixes plus the fresh langpacks
<rickspencer3> pitti, flood of fixes with a trickle of regressions?
<pitti> meanwhile QA will test the dailies
 * rickspencer3 braces
<broder> rickspencer3: what about a "weird lizard-armadillo cross thing"? is that acceptable? :)
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, there's some back and forth with lightdm locale handling, but I think we are okay now (with the one in the queue)
<rickspencer3> broder, :) I'm guessing not
<broder> (oh, they're mammals. weird, i didn't realize that)
<jbicha> pitti: wait on sushi, we named the gir wrong
<pitti> jbicha: ok, rejected from NEW
<didrocks> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi didrocks
<rickspencer3> didrocks, mots dans la rue?
<rickspencer3> 11.10 c'est tres bon, tres mal?
<rickspencer3> tres jolie?
<ricotz> jbicha, oh, this was already uploaded
<didrocks> rickspencer3: très jolie, très jolie :-) Il y a encore un problème lightdm-policykit, qui fait crasher compiz au démarrage, mais sinon, niveau unity/compiz, je pense que les plus gros poissons sont péchés
<rickspencer3> there are fat fish caught?
 * rickspencer3 will never understand French
<didrocks> rickspencer3: takes some bread and a french hat, it will totally help you undestand it :-)
<didrocks> not sure the bottle of win is advised while working… :-)
<rickspencer3> indeed
<rickspencer3> also, no berret
<smspillaz> morning everyone
<rickspencer3> nor bonnet
<rickspencer3> good morning smspillaz
<didrocks> rickspencer3: you fix it! it will get colder soon :-)
<jbicha> ricotz, pitti fixed branch https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/+junk/gnome-sushi
<pitti> jbicha: thanks; did you sync with the pkg-gnome one?
<ricotz> jbicha, thanks, could you check gnome-documents too
<pitti> jbicha: in pkg-gnome it's still libgnome-sushi; can you please commit the rename there as well, so that we don't divert on the name once it's in debian?
<jbicha> pitti: yes, done
<jbicha> pitti: what do you think of https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=660616
<ubot2> Gnome bug 660616 in General "libgdata 0.9.1 fails to build with undefined references" [Major,Resolved: duplicate]
<pitti> jbicha: will look in a bit
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<tjaalton> nautilus segfaults here: `menu_proxy_module_load': nautilus: undefined symbol: menu_proxy_module_load
<didrocks> pitti: so, current glade 3.10 is gtk3 only, even if you set your project for gtk2.x, opening it and adding a Box, will add a Box, not VBox or HBox (and Box can't be instantiated by pgtk). So the application will crash when starting. As Quickly isn't pygi yet, I would suggest reverting to 3.8 which was the natty version
<didrocks> pitti: there are misc patches about it upstream, but they got reverted as introducing regressions and upstream wants glade 3.10 to be gtk3 only now
<pitti> didrocks: ugh; is 3.8 compatible to gtk 3? i. e. will it produce "Box" and not "HBox" for GTK3 projects?
<tjaalton> so.. nautilus-open-terminal needs a rebuild against the current nautilus to fix 865115
<mvo> didrocks: *urgh*
<didrocks> pitti: that's what I read, I'm rebuilding it to test
<mvo> is it just me or should there be a glade-2 and a glade-3 in this case so that you can do the fancy new and still be able to do the plain boring old
<jbicha> tjaalton: we just did that this week and it didn't completely fix bug 865115
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865115 in ubuntuone-client-gnome "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_get(), if both nautilus-open-terminal and ubuntuone-client-gnome are installed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865115
<tjaalton> jbicha: ok, but the upstream bug suggests it did
<jbicha> tjaalton: right, I thought it worked but I'm still getting crashes :(
<didrocks> mvo: well, normally, glade is multiple version compatible
<didrocks> mvo: the issue there is the library where pygtk should pick the right one
<didrocks> pitti: hum, even the glade-3 is gtk2 only… urgh
<didrocks> so we need to make glade-3.8 and 3.10 parallely installable?
<didrocks> and ensure pygtk is loading the 3.8 lib
<kamstrup> didrocks, pitti: It appears upstream doesn't have the capacity to review my patch on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=638915 just now... What do we do? It's pretty sad that (almost) all community lenses will be unable to work...
<ubot2> Gnome bug 638915 in introspection "Array of GVariants causes segfault" [Normal,New]
<pitti> didrocks: yes, I think parallel package would be safest then
<didrocks> pitti: the hardest part would be to ensure pygtk is loading the right one I guess
<pitti> kamstrup: I'm just afraid of breaking any other pygi app if we distro-patch it right nowo
<pitti> kamstrup: would it be ok to SRU it, so that we can update/pull it if it causes trouble?
<kamstrup> pitti: yeah, totally understand
<kamstrup> pitti: yeah, I guess we can SRU it. It'll need good testing anyway since it's a pretty invasive change
<jbicha> crazy idea, but what about fixing quickly and sruing that instead
<pitti> jbicha: ah, I already looked at libgdata before
<pitti> libgdata (pitti) - merged our changes to Debian, but 0.9.1 -> 0.10 has new API and features, needs FFE; do we need this?
<pitti> ^ from the pad
<tkamppeter> pitti, I got two simple patches for two Ghostscript bugs: bug 864509 and bug 787067. Should I upload for direct inclusion in Oneiric or for 0-day SRU?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864509 in ghostscript "background printed instead of the text" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864509
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 787067 in lcms "Apple-generated EPS figures in LaTeX-generated PS file cause Ghostscript to segfault" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787067
<jbicha> pitti: right, but now libgdata FTBFS
<pitti> hm, didn't turn up in the rebuild test
<pitti> jbicha: but I guess we can cherry-pick the fix
<tkamppeter> pitti, one is done by our new employee larsu, former GS upstream contributor and, for us Common Printing Dialog developer.
<pitti> tkamppeter: if they have any potential for regression, SRU; if they are obvious (like fixing NULL pointer access or so), you can upload to them onrici
<jbicha> pitti: upstream says 0.9.1 is unstable and 0.10 is the stable build if that matters
<tkamppeter> At least bug 787067 is the obvious NULL pointer.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 787067 in lcms "Apple-generated EPS figures in LaTeX-generated PS file cause Ghostscript to segfault" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787067
<pitti> jbicha: yes, I know; I just didn't really fancy another ABI break at that time :/ seems they didn't align to the gnome release cycle
<tkamppeter> pitti, the other is also small, but I will run some more files through it.
<jbicha> pitti: it was released Sep 14 but it wasn't clear what was stable and what was unstable
<jbicha> pitti: yeah, it's awfully late but it's up to you, gdata doesn't seem too broken now besides the build problem
<pitti> jbicha: I mean that they broke ABI/API after gnome api freeze
<didrocks> jbicha: how fixing?
<didrocks> (quickly)
<didrocks> jbicha: I don't think we want to port the template to pygi, changes all our tutorial now
<pitti> jbicha: I can look into the FTBFS fix (unless you are at it already)
<jbicha> pitti: no I hadn't started and don't know if I could figure it out anyway :)
<jbicha> didrocks: yes, it's a crazy idea, I'm not really volunteering for it either, but we do want people to stop developing gtk2 & the work should be done for P anyway...
<didrocks> jbicha: indeed, but it's way too late, without noting that the pygi documentation is still poor right now
<didrocks> jbicha: not like we are in finale freeze :p
<jbicha> didrocks: agreed, I just had to guess when I did pygi stuff this cycle ;)
<pitti> didrocks: btw, http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/ might be handy for a future quickly pygi port
<didrocks> pitti: ah, great, thanks
<didrocks> pitti: so, basically, I'll try to push another glade-gtk2 binary, looking at common paths
<pitti> argh, evolution-exchange is uninstallable; I'll have a look as well
<pitti> jbicha:
<pitti> W: libsushi-dev: wrong-section-according-to-package-name libsushi-dev => libdevel
<pitti> W: libsushi0-dbg: wrong-section-according-to-package-name libsushi0-dbg => debug
<pitti> ^ fixing these in svn would be nice
<pitti> but this is more serious:
<pitti> W: libsushi0: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libsushi-1.0-0
<pitti> jbicha: can we fix the package name harder?
<jbicha> pitti: harder?
<pitti> jbicha: it should be called libsushi-1.0-0 and libsushi-1.0-dev according to the upstream name
<jbicha> pitti: yes, I'll do that, I don't know why I didn't see the lintian errors
<pitti> lintian is really a good companion ;)
<seb128> hey
<pitti> it's a Seb!
<seb128> hey pitti
 * pitti hides the cookies
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> pitti, what did I do? no cookie for me? :-(
<rickspencer3> good morning seb128
<seb128> hey rickspencer3 ;-)
<pitti>  pretty well, thanks! just getting a light cold, but nothing serious
<pitti> nice bug cleanup day today
<pitti> new lightdm, final FTBFS/uninstalalbility fixes, etc.
<pitti> oneiric is getting the last fit and finish
<pitti> jbicha: rejected the binaries for now
<seb128> waouh
<seb128> nice list of changes yeah
<seb128> derivates will hate robert_ancell, he still didn't fix the Password: string not being set as translated in the .ui it seems :p
<seb128> oh, sushi got in \o/
<pitti> seb128: but .dmrc reading got fixed
<seb128> yeah, great ;-)
<seb128> do you know if robert looked at the bug jibel and other are hitting?
<seb128> the "the ck session is not set correctly which breaks 3d and compiz"
<pitti> I didn't see that in today's upload(s)
<seb128> yeah, it's not there, I was wondered if he mentioned it on IRC
<seb128> well anyway nice to see all the good uploads :-)
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks
<pitti> seb128: he didn't
<didrocks> seb128: I asked him about it
<didrocks> 07:52:22 robert_ancell | didrocks, I updated the bug.  I *think* lightdm is crashing, but the cause is unknow
<didrocks> 07:52:44 robert_ancell | didrocks, so what we really need is a reproducible system that can dump a core file
<didrocks> I'll ask sabdfl if he has one
<didrocks> jibel: as well ^
<pitti> seb128: sushi still being worked on, just rejected the binaries
<seb128> didrocks, the sabdfl is travelling I think, he said "see you at UDS" yesterday
<seb128> didrocks, so don't wait on him ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ah ok, so jibel, it's all on you know to get traces! :-)
<didrocks> now*
<seb128> didrocks, we have some bugs which have lightdm.log from buggy and non buggy cases
<seb128> didrocks, what makes you think lightdm segfault? (just curious, the logs didn't seem to indicate that's the case)
<didrocks> seb128: was it me?
<seb128> the log suggest it starts the session but the ck session fails for some reason
<didrocks> seb128: look at the og
<didrocks> log*
<didrocks> 07:52:22 robert_ancell | didrocks, I updated the bug.  I *think* lightdm is crashing, but the cause is unknow
<pitti> seb128: oh, I was going to ask you -- was there anything important on Tuesday's meeting? (there's no log on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-10-04)
<jibel> didrocks, I'll try again today. I'm downgrading the machine to the state 3 days ago, I noticed that it often happens after applying updates.
<didrocks> it's robert's thinking that
<seb128> pitti, ups, will copy those from irclogs, no, nothing worth mentioning
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<pitti> bonjour jibel, ca va?
<seb128> hey jibel
<seb128> didrocks, ok, great if he's on it ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, let's hope he can tackle it easily :)
<jibel> what seems to happen is lightdm dies when the Ubuntu session starts, then CK deletes the session, so when compiz starts it can't access the drm device.
<seb128> jibel, ok, so what is to figure is why lightdm goes away
<jibel> pitti, guten morgen, Ich bin gut danke!
<pitti> yes you are :)
<pitti> (funny translation)
<seb128> pitti, locales are ridiculous complicated
<seb128> (reading the lightdm LANG handling bug)
<seb128> no it's a locale, no it's a language, wait no it's the other way
<pitti> yeah, I had never expected so much guesswork to be in lightdm -- I thought it wanted to keep things simple :)
<BigWhale> Pressing alt-shift to change keyboard layout killed unity :/
<seb128> report a bug
<BigWhale> I'll try to reproduce it first
<jbicha> pitti: 3rd try for sushi? I updated my branch again
<pitti> sushi is small, one can easily have three courses
<pitti> jbicha: hm, source is in, we need a new changelog
<pitti> jbicha: do you mind committing that to your +junk branch, or want me to fix locally?
<glatzor> mvo, morning. the packagekit compat layer progresses quite well. I can already run gpk-application
<mvo> glatzor: woah, that is awsome
<didrocks> pitti: I prefer the home made one to the traditional corean we can fine anywhere though :)
<jbicha> pitti: does that mean we need C/R or can we just do things really fast so no one notices?
<seb128> waouh, robert_ancell had a busy day seeing https://code.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/1.0
<pitti> jbicha: no, not needed, as I rejected the binaries
<glatzor> mvo, it is a lot of copy and paste work - adding dbus methods and porting the former apt backend
<jbicha> pitti: ok, good, repushed to my junk branch
<jbicha> this should be an easy update: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu/oneiric/gjs/1.30/+merge/77632
<mvo> glatzor: its cool stuff
<pitti> jbicha: I think I looked at that before, and didn't find it worth uploading
<jbicha> pitti: ok, it doesn't do anything except bump the version number
<seb128> pitti, bug #855943 might be worth adding on the sru candidate list? or at least on the "to investigate" list
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855943 in fglrx-installer "Installing then uninstalling FGLRX makes Oneiric's Unity unbootable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855943
<seb128> pitti, is that something for your or for tseliot?
<pitti> seb128: tseliot handles these drivers
<seb128> pitti, ok, I was not sure if that was a jockey or driver issue
<seb128> I will ping him when he's online
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: it's apparently a bug in the alternatives handling
<seb128> did I already say that I hate alternatives? ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, you won bug #868032 ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868032 in gnome-shell "nautilus progress window marked skipped, not managed by gnome-shell" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868032
<seb128> didrocks, low priority, i.e feel free to ignore it for Oneiric, but I think the patch is from you right?
<didrocks> seb128: well, can easily be workarounded with the SESSION env variable
<didrocks> seb128: yeah
<didrocks> seb128: I think we need to give a generic way to know if you are in unity (like a lib or something lese)
<didrocks> else*
<didrocks> so that we all have the same method in g-c-c and such
<seb128> right
 * didrocks adds that to UDS note
<seb128> no new lib please
<seb128> but distro patch that in gtk or something
<didrocks> seb128: yeah
<didrocks> seb128: I'll go the env variable way for a SRU
 * didrocks finishes glade first
<seb128> didrocks, no hurry as said, sru or next cycle
<seb128> yeah, the getenv is the easier way
<seb128> we should maybe just standardise that, it's 2 lines of code
<didrocks> indeed, that or dbus call for being more reliable
<didrocks> but standardise is necessary
<jbicha> also we need an easy way to tell the difference between GNOME Shell & Fallback, onboard for instance shouldn't run in GNOME Shell
<seb128> is that autostarted?
<seb128> or dbus activated?
<jbicha> currently autostarted when the appropriate gsettings is on
<seb128> we could use a
<seb128> =GNOME3 if-session gnome-fallback
<seb128> for the autostart condication
<seb128> or rather
<seb128> GNOME3 unless-session gnome-shell
<jbicha> I mis-spoke, the problem was that 2 autostart conditions don't work, it needs to be an OnlyShowIn:Unity;GNOME-Fallback;
<seb128> =GNOME3 unless-session gnome-shell
<seb128> should do that
<seb128> that's what the gsd mount fallback code is using
<jbicha> seb128: if you look at the onboard changelog, I tried that and it didn't work :(
<seb128> weird
<seb128> I wonder why that works for gnome-fallback-mount-helper.desktop:AutostartCondition=GNOME3 unless-session gnome-shell
<jbicha> AutostartCondition=GSettings org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications screen-keyboard-enabled
<jbicha> only the first autostart condition does anything
 * mvo hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs mvo back :)
<mvo> dpm: I work on your bugs now, thanks a bunch for reporting them!
 * pitti uploads more sushi, thanks jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, oh, ok, right I didn't understand you needed the gsettings I though you used it because you couldn't do "OnlyShowIn:Unity;GNOME-Fallback;"
<jbicha> so we'd need to convince GNOME for that one? or should onboard just be smarter?
<dpm> mvo, no worries, thanks for looking at them super quick :)
<seb128> jbicha, that's worth mentioning to vuntz to see what he thinks
<rodrigo_> vuntz, around?
<seb128> he might say that patches are welcome for having "or" and "add" in autostart conditions
<seb128> hey rodrigo_, how are you?
<seb128> rodrigo_, I mentioned vuntz before you! ;-)
<rodrigo_> hey seb128, sorry I didn't say hello, was just offline until now :)
<rodrigo_> so hi all
<vuntz> hrm?
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<pitti> bonjour vuntz
<seb128> vuntz, RUN
<seb128> vuntz, lut ;-)
<tkamppeter> pitti, the second Ghostscript patch (bug 864509) I will also directly upload. I have looked into the upstream regression test reports and they look fine. I have also run some critical files through it and they all come out correctly.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864509 in ghostscript "background printed instead of the text" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864509
<pitti> tkamppeter: nice
<rodrigo_> vuntz, I'll let seb128 ask first
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<seb128> rodrigo_, no please go ahead
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> rodrigo_, btw how is the gnome-screensaver issue going? do you still work on it?
<rodrigo_> vuntz, I'm getting crazy with the idle detection between gnome-session, screensaver and ConsoleKit
<rodrigo_> seb128, asking vuntz about it, I have a fix but doesn't work very well
<seb128> ok
<rodrigo_> vuntz, so, screensaver connects to the StatusChanged signal of the session
<rodrigo_> vuntz, and g-session to the Actiov
<rodrigo_> veChanged signal of screensaver
<rodrigo_> and Screensaver connects to some ConsoleKit signal
<rodrigo_> so who does the idle detection/signalling?
<vuntz> rodrigo_: gnome-session
<rodrigo_> vuntz, where?
<vuntz> rodrigo_: gs-idle-monitor.c
<seb128> jibel, I think the lightdm alternative bug you just triaged is a duplicate of bug #868176
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868176 in lightdm "package lightdm-gtk-greeter 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: lightdm-gtk-greeter: config file '/etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf' is a circular link" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868176
<rodrigo_> I don'0t see where it gets the timeout
<rodrigo_> vuntz, oh, looking
<seb128> vuntz, ok, my turn :p what do you think about adding "or" and "and" to the autostartcondition in gnome-session?
<seb128> vuntz, is that something you would be interest if a patch comes or something you disagree with?
<seb128> vuntz, typical usecase is to run something in gnome-fallback and not gnome-shell but make the run conditional on a gsettings key as well
<vuntz> seb128: I'd say it's interesting, but I guess the code would be rather horrible, and you need to define a sane syntax in the .desktop file
<jibel> seb128, right. duplicated
<rodrigo_> vuntz, but the problem is when you set g-s-d's power plugin sleep-display-ac|battery to 0, then it starts setting idle as soon as you stop moving the mouse, but it doesn't read that key, so how does it determine the timeout to use?
<vuntz> rodrigo_: pretty sure g-c-c also sets org.gnome.desktop.session/idle-delay
<rodrigo_> vuntz, hmm
<vuntz> it does, in panels/screen/cc-screen-panel.c
<rodrigo_> yeah!
<tkamppeter> pitti, fix for bug 864509 uploaded.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864509 in gs-gpl "background printed instead of the text" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864509
<vuntz> rodrigo_: not sure if it's related to your thing, though
<rodrigo_> vuntz, I think so, let me try
<pitti> tkamppeter: thanks, will review when the diff arrives
<rodrigo_> vuntz, ok, the problem seems to be gnome-session thinks 0 is a correct value, whereas it should be don't-go-to-idle, right?
<vuntz> rodrigo_: hrm, don't know. Should it? What does the schema say?
<vuntz> rodrigo_: (that sounds sane, though)
<rodrigo_> The number of seconds of inactivity before the session is considered idle
<rodrigo_> that's what it says, with a default of 600
<rodrigo_> ok, so if I understand it correctly, gsm-presence.c shouldn't set a timeout if the value is 0, right?
<vuntz> rodrigo_: change reset_idle_watch() to not call gs_idle_monitor_add_watch() of idle_timeout is 0
<rodrigo_> yeah, that's what I'm trying
<rodrigo_> will do some testing and send you a patch if it works
<rye> rodrigo_, can we use idle-enabled property?
<rodrigo_> rye, in which schema?
<vuntz> rye: you shouldn't, as it will mix badly with inhibitions
<rodrigo_> I think using the idle-delay key should work
<rodrigo_> testing right now
<rye> vuntz, truuuue
<rye> rodrigo_, should you want somebody else to test I will be happy to
<rodrigo_> ugh, stupid me, I built the package without the patch
 * rodrigo_ knocks his head
<mhr3_> pitti, could you look at bug #850714
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 850714 in unity-lens-files "UIFe: Update all Unity Group header icons" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850714
<mhr3_> pitti, or tell me who to point to it to get an ack on the uife
<pitti> mhr3_: I don't understand what that actually visibly changes?
<mhr3_> pitti, just a few icons for the categories
<mhr3_> sorry for not putting before screenshot there
<pitti> but why change them now? this will make documentation inconsistent again
<pitti> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/81807745/Screenshot%20at%202011-10-03%2015%3A15%3A45.png doesn't look different to what we already have on first and second sight
<mhr3_> don't ask me i'm not design
<mhr3_> the folders icon changed there a little
<mhr3_> just open dash and you'll see it
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have added the debdiff to fix bug 787067, can you upload? Note that the packaging method is very old-fashioned, but at this time we should not clean up packages and this package will hopefully get removed in P.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 787067 in lcms "Apple-generated EPS figures in LaTeX-generated PS file cause Ghostscript to segfault" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787067
<mhr3_> pitti, but as paul says, the changes are quite small fortunately
<pitti> tkamppeter: oh, nice!
<pitti> tkamppeter: ugh, 700 kB diff?
<seb128> pitti, hey, 2 retracer questions for you
<pitti> tkamppeter: seems something went wrong with the debdiff; https://launchpadlibrarian.net/82112391/lcms_1.19.dfsg-1ubuntu1_1.19.dfsg-1ubuntu2.debdiff contains a lot more changes, even if you ignore the autotools changes
<pitti> mhr3_: I followed up to the bug report, FYI
<tkamppeter> pitti, one moment please, will re-upload the debdiff, a stray file got in. Or can you simply manually take out the big lcms_1.18.dfsg-1.2ubuntu1_1.19.dfsg-1.diff hunk?
<mhr3_> pitti, thx
<seb128> pitti: 1- is there an equivalent to the "log in the retracer and source . environment" so I can run the scripts, i.e the subscribe triager one
<pitti> tkamppeter: it's just the three-liner at the bottom? if so, can do
<seb128> pitti, 2- how can I get drop a bug from the duplicate database so we get a chance to get a new stacktrace rather than having bug duplicates from a closed bug?
<pitti> seb128: 1- "export PYTHONPATH=$HOME/apport" should do it
<seb128> pitti, danke
<pitti> seb128: apport/bin/dupdb-admin -f apport_duplicates.db removeid 12345
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<seb128> pitti, danke
<jbicha> rodrigo_: are you working on folks 0.6.3.2? it fixes a gnome-contacts crasher
<dpm> hi, good morning desktop folk, there is a translatable string in Unity that says "Automatically grid windows on timer in switcher". Could someone explain me what it means? The part I'm most confused about is the "on timer" part
<rodrigo_> jbicha, not right now, feel free to upload it
 * pitti hugs back seb128
<davidcalle> dpm, the implementation makes me think it means "after a short time"
<pitti> tkamppeter: uploaded, thanks!
<tkamppeter> pitti, new debdiff attached to bug 787067
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 787067 in lcms "Apple-generated EPS figures in LaTeX-generated PS file cause Ghostscript to segfault" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787067
<dpm> thanks davidcalle :)
<davidcalle> dpm, yw
<pitti> tkamppeter: ok, that's what I uploaded
<pitti> tkamppeter: your ghostscript upload has just one patch/bug fix, didn't you say you had two?
<tkamppeter> pitti, the two are once lcms and second Ghostscript, so it is correct. These are two GS crashers but one fixed in lcms.
<pitti> tkamppeter: understood, thanks
<pitti> jbicha: sushi binNEWed FYI
<rodrigo_> ok, it works
<rodrigo_> vuntz, apart from the fix in g-session, g-.c-c was setting idle-delay to 1 if the timeout > 0
<rodrigo_> vuntz, so, with those 2 fixes it works
<rodrigo_> vuntz, so, can I push this -> http://pastebin.com/WDSNBMsQ ?
<vuntz> rodrigo_: sure, go ahead
<rodrigo_> vuntz, to both master and 3-2 branch?
<vuntz> yep
<vuntz> thanks!
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> hmm, there's no 3-2 branch
<seb128> rodrigo_, \o/
<rodrigo_> seb128, get the beers out now! :D
<vuntz> rodrigo_: makes it easier ;-)
<rodrigo_> vuntz, yeah
<seb128> rodrigo_, you will have an hard time at UDS, not sure a man can drink the number of beers you will get in a week ;-)
<rodrigo_> I can, no problem :)
<rodrigo_> or if not, I'll take them home
<rodrigo_> ok, uploading both g-session and g-c-c now
<pitti> rodrigo_: folks upload:
<pitti> -                          [tracker-sparql-0.10 >= $TRACKER_SPARQL_NEWER_VER],
<pitti> +                          [tracker-sparql-0.12 >= $TRACKER_SPARQL_NEWER_VER])
<pitti> rodrigo_: we don't have tracker 0.12
<rodrigo_> jbicha, ^
<rodrigo_> is that what you uploaded?
<pitti> sorry, right, jbicha
<pitti> and this dependency change should be reflected in debian/control
<rodrigo_> jbicha, maybe we can backport the fix for the g-contacts crash?
<rodrigo_> jbicha, do you know which one it is?
<jbicha> rodrigo_: but we don't build folks with tracker so it's ok :)
<rodrigo_> ah, pitti ^
<pitti> ah, ok, thanks
<jbicha> I'd like newtracker though (for gnome-documents) but it's probably not happening
<tkamppeter> pitti, thanks for the uploads.
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, fixes for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/863038 uploaded, so feel free to accept both g-c-c and gnome-session :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 863038 in gnome-session "If turnoff the screen setting set to 'never' screen turns off instantly" [High,In progress]
<pitti> rodrigo_: oh, I seem to remember at least two other uploads for this already :) seems to be a tricky beast
<pitti> rodrigo_: thanks, will review once the diff lands
<rodrigo_> pitti, now it's for real, the other one wasn't really fixing this bug, but I left by mistake the bug number in debian/changelog
<rodrigo_> pitti, the problem was really g-c-c setting org.gnome.desktop.session's idle-delay to 1, and then gnome-session installing a timeout of 0 seconds for the idle detection
<rodrigo_> pitti, oh, wait, seems someone upload gnome-session without upgrading the bzr branch
 * rodrigo_ merges
<pitti> rodrigo_: want me to reject the current upload?
<rodrigo_> pitti, already rejected automatically
<rodrigo_> it's not in the queue, right?
<pitti> ah, ok; earlier version :)
<rodrigo_> 0ubuntu2 it is, right?
<rodrigo_> jbicha, hmm, seems you forgot to debcommit -r on gnome-session :)
<jbicha> rodrigo_: well, forgot to push at least, sorry about that :(
<rodrigo_> jbicha, no problem, merging now
<rodrigo_> is there any way we could use to merge uploads to {ubuntu-desktop branches when someone forgets?
<rodrigo_> pitti, ?
<seb128> rodrigo_, what do you mean?
<seb128> oh, in an automatic way
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes
<rodrigo_> like if someone does an upload without updating the bzr branch
<seb128> not easily I think
<seb128> we could have an hook that check that the version is newer than the archive one when you build it though
<seb128> to at least catch those before upload
<rodrigo_> oh, that's good yeah
<rodrigo_> seb128, pitti: btw, no more undesired suspends with the latest packages installed, right?
<seb128> rodrigo_, no, seems to be fine
<seb128> I didn't have any this week
<seb128> good work! ;-)
<rodrigo_> ok, I'll close the bug then
<seb128> thanks
<rodrigo_> ah already closed
<rodrigo_> it doesn't show up on http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-desktop/oneiric.html
<seb128> right, I think it was closed with the upload where you changed the default in the schemas
<seb128> nobody reopened it
<seb128> several users confirmed it works for them as well now
<seb128> so good ;-)
<pitti> rodrigo_: no, working fine for me, thanks!
<rodrigo_> ok cool
<pitti> lunch, bbl
<rodrigo_> need to reboot, brb
<rodrigo_> hmm, when rebooting, if I let the disk checks run, my display goes blank and never goes back
<seb128> rodrigo_, urg
<seb128> rodrigo_, kernel or plymouth issue? can you open a bug against plymouth?
<rodrigo_> yeah, have to cancel them or let them running and then rebooting again
<rodrigo_> seb128, yes, sure
<seb128> rodrigo_, ubuntu-bug plymouth so it get details on your config etc
<rodrigo_> ok
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<glatzor_> mvo, is it intended that the description of foreign arch packages are empty in python-apt?
<glatzor_> apt.Cache()["xterm:386"].description
<glatzor_> compared to apt.Cache()["xterm"].description
<mvo> glatzor_: its a bug, hold on a sec, I search for the number
<mvo> glatzor_: bug #868977
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868977 in apt "apt-cache show apt:i386 does not include the long description" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868977
<didrocks> bah, tomboy is completly useless this day
<didrocks> keep crashing, freezing
<mterry> Are we done done for 11.10?  I just realized that we never merged in a fix for bug 804946 (though we have a pending merge by dobey)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 804946 in glib "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_unref()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804946
<mterry> pitti, ^
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<dobey> mterry: seb128 was looking at another issue in glib related to that
<seb128> mterry, it's not so much a fix than a workaround to better deal with broken install (i.e typical case is a missing schemas)
<mterry> yar
<mterry> I'd take what I can get this close to release  :)
<seb128> I wanted to put it in the same upload than the "drop the cache cleaning from the postrm"
<mterry> ah, k
<seb128> but pitti said to better sru the postrm thing since that's only an upgrade issue
<seb128> not a fresh install one
<dobey> it is a fix
<seb128> mterry, but maybe we should still get the fix from dobey in, let's see what pitti says ;-)
<seb128> dobey, it's a "fix" for buggy code to not segfault, it still only concern buggy code
<seb128> i.e code that try to unref a null variant
<seb128> which 95% of the cases are gsettings users where the installation is screwed (i.e schemas missing)
<dobey> yes, but it is part of glib. and glib standard practice is to have such protection in such _unref calls; GVariant is missing that, so it is a bug
<seb128> ok
<mterry> btw, I have some memory leak fixes for the panel, I've been assuming I should merely SRU them.  Let me know if ya'll disagree
<pitti> seb128, mterry: yeah, still a workaround, but looks okay for final
<seb128> mterry, if they are obvious leaks with a trivial fix please upload
<pitti> but can we please not have this on glib trunk/glib precise?
<dobey> pitti: it is in glib-2-30 already
<seb128> pitti, glib master restored the "abort on missing schemas"
<pitti> yeah, I saw
<seb128> mterry, if you merge dobey's fix and upload can you change the postrm as well to only clean the cache on purge?
<dobey> pitti: and desrt claims master doesn't need it because it just aborts on missing schemas, which i think is irrelevant to g_variant_unref
<seb128> mterry, if we do an upload we can as well get that in ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ok, as long as this makes sure to not permanently paper over the real bug, it's certainly a nice stability fix
<pitti> seb128: yes, postrm fix can go in then
<seb128> mterry, it should fix most of the "missing schemas" bug, my bet is that those happen because we drop the cache where we should just let the update overwrite it
<mterry> seb128, is there a branch already for that fix?  /me suspects it's a simple if-clause change, but will merge code if we have it already
<seb128> i.e we have a time between the old postrm run and the new postinst that will rebuild the cache where there is virtually no schemas on disk
<seb128> mterry, no I didn't get to it yet
<mterry> seb128, bug number?
<seb128> mterry, it's the same bug dobey is "fixing"
<seb128> mterry, 2 sides of the same coin
<seb128> the real issue is the missing schemas
<mterry> seb128, k
<seb128> the don't segfault on null is a workaround to deal better with the bug
<mterry> htorque, you commented in the unity-panel-service bug.  Did you test with my fixes or just with current oneiric?
<seb128> mterry, I guess the postrm fix is to add a "&& [ "$1" = purge ]&
<seb128> &->"
<ogra_> seb128, pitti, would it be possible to disable the hardcoded searching of /sys/class/dmi/ in gnome-settings-daemon ? such interfaces only exist on x86
<seb128> ogra_, open a bug? it's an upstream issue
<ogra_> .xsession-errors on a non x86 system is full of: "/sys/class/dmi/id/board_name: Failed to open file '/sys/class/dmi/id/board_name': No such file or directory"
<seb128> ogra_, is there an equivalent or armel or is color just not working there?
<ogra_> and i would also assume it slows the process down
<ogra_> color ?
<seb128> ogra_, the code which is using that is the color management code
<seb128> dunno if that works on armel, I've no clue about how it works
<ogra_> oh, well, we use plain framebuffer ... no xserver etc ...
<seb128> but just open a bug saying that armel doesn't have a /sys/class/dmi
<ogra_> so i doubt you will even be able to adjust any color sutfff
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so that should probably just bail out for you
<ogra_> sure, apparently g-s-d survives it
<seb128> ogra_, give us the bug number, pedro can forward that to upstream for you ;-)
<ogra_> but i would suspect it slows it down
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> will do
<ogra_> and thanks :)
<ogra_> oh, and if gnome-shell is used it seems there is a dep on the pixmap renderer missing ...
<ogra_> i'm just supporting someone who tried the gnome fallback session on an arm device and he has lots of "Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap""
<jdstrand> Kaleo: hi! I was pointed at you for this: what is the recommended way to change the icon size of the launcher in unity-2d? google told me about editing qml files. feel free to point me to a tool/wiki page as desired
 * pitti takes a nap to clear up his head, back at TB meeting
<Kaleo> jdstrand: let me have a look
<Kaleo> jdstrand: you have the source from lp:unity-2d?
<jdstrand> I can get it
<Kaleo> (short documentation is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity2D)
<jdstrand> Kaleo: ok, let's assume I have it :)
 * jdstrand is fetching it
<Kaleo> jdstrand: you want the whole launcher to be thicker?
<jdstrand> Kaleo: well no. in unity 3d I can choose the size of the launcher icons from 48 to 32 (they are *way* too big on my 22" monitor)
<jdstrand> Kaleo: and if I change the size of the icons, then in unity 3d the launcher width adjusts automatically
<Kaleo> jdstrand: does that affect the width of the tiles or just the icons?
<jdstrand> Kaleo: I was looking for something similar with unity-2d
<Kaleo> jdstrand: oh, so you do want to have the launcher width changed :)
<jdstrand> Kaleo: well, yes. I may have said the wrong thing cause in unity 3d it is referred to as 'icon size'
<Kaleo> jdstrand: ok
<Kaleo> jdstrand: there is no supported way to do that atm
<Kaleo> jdstrand: but there is a way to do it changing a couple of things in the code
<Kaleo> jdstrand: libunity-2d-private/src/launcherclient.cpp line 33; LauncherClient::MaximumWidth
<jdstrand> Kaleo: well, considering I run the devel release, that isn't really an option cause I would be recompiling it all the time. is this feature planned?
<Kaleo> jdstrand: that will change the width of the launcher
<Kaleo> jdstrand: no it's not
<jdstrand> Kaleo: I'm curious why. it seems a lot of people are talking about it on google, and it is configurable in unity 3d
<Kaleo> sorry
<jdstrand> (I'm not trying to be pushy, just genuinely curious)
<Kaleo> jdstrand: launcher/LauncherList.qml line 31; property int tileSize will change the size of the icons
<Kaleo> jdstrand: no worries
<Kaleo> jdstrand: do you know where the option is in Unity?
<jdstrand> it is in the 'experimental' section after you click on the unity button in ccsm
<Kaleo> jdstrand: ok, in ccsm
<jdstrand> not sure why it is still experimental, it has been in there since natty
<Kaleo> jdstrand: so in Unity 2D it will have to be a dconf setting (fairly straighforward to do)
<Kaleo> jdstrand: what is a tiny bit more involved is to allow for that parameter to be changed at runtime
<Kaleo> jdstrand: overall I would say a couple of hours of work
<jdstrand> interesting
<jdstrand> Kaleo: thanks for your time :)
<Kaleo> jdstrand: you are very welcom
<Kaleo> +e
<seb128> Trevinho, hey again, sorry I was busy trying to help sam to debug the launcher not revealing issue
<seb128> Trevinho, the bug you pointed, I commented earlier today and you didn't comment since? what do you miss?
<Trevinho> seb128: I was wondering if you also get the duplicated-desktop issue
<Trevinho> as I get in the screenshot I attached
<seb128> Trevinho, yes
<seb128> well at least the wallpaper yes
<seb128> seems rather an xorg weird setup than an application bug then...
<Trevinho> Mh, seb128 well. so it's not related to unity...
<seb128> right
<Trevinho> In the unity side maybe there are some workaround.... But I don't know for nautilus
<seb128> Trevinho, don't bother, I reported it because neil said I should but it does seem like a weird setup
<Trevinho> Basically I think that the PanelController generates more views in the same area
<Trevinho> and I guess that we can solve it
<seb128> it's like the 2 screens are over each other
<Trevinho> but I've to do more checks
<seb128> which is how they get configured in the capplet
<Trevinho> yes... I know...
<seb128> I would if there is an usecase for that
<Trevinho> however neil told me to give it a look :)
<seb128> or if that's an xorg bug ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks for looking into it ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, there are probably other unity bugs which are less corner cases than this one though so you might want to pick another one to work on ;-)
<seb128> well, check with njpatel
<Trevinho> seb128: I know... If I look if there's something more urgent :
<Trevinho> anyway seb128 I've updated the bug including nautilus as affected, and changing the title https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/868354
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868354 in unity "Duplicate indicators bar and desktops with overlapped screens" [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<rodrigo_> need to go out for a bit, so bbl
<rodrigo_> but if Gunnar shows up, could someone tell him I'll talk to him later?
<seb128> rodrigo_, ok, see you!
<rodrigo_> seb128, ok thanks :)
<rodrigo_> bbiab then
<rickspencer3> bryceh, around at all?
<DBO> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity-fix-UnLockRect-crash/+merge/78462
<DBO> I have confirmed and reproduced the crashes this fixes
<DBO> and confirmed the fix prevents the crashes
<didrocks> DBO: oh nice, not sure it will be there for finale
<DBO> I would suggest trying
<seb128> didrocks, 1 liner to fix 3 frequent crashers? it's worth trying?
<didrocks> DBO: yeah, I'll try, but probably tomorrow morning though, so if you get other crashes or nice fixes like edge reveal, please send me an email
<didrocks> seb128: indeed, that what I told :)
<DBO> didrocks, of course
<seb128> didrocks, do you want me to have a look tonight if you need to go or do you just want to delay to tomorrow?
<DBO> seb128, took us 3 hours on skype to figure out :)
<seb128> didrocks, i.e do you want to call it a day or to batch?
<didrocks> seb128: i guess I prefer batching it for tomorrow morning
<seb128> DBO, good that you figured it out ;-) is "us" including jay?
<DBO> yes
<didrocks> that will enable other nice fixes to come in :)
<DBO> it was a two person fix
<seb128> didrocks, ok, should I check with pitti if tomorrow morning and still ok and backport it later if he says better to upload today?
<seb128> didrocks, or did we say tomorrow is still ok?
<seb128> didrocks, I didn't track when they want to stop uploads for good
<didrocks> seb128: the langpack just started to build
<seb128> ok, good
<didrocks> so it's a 24h process
<seb128> let's try to get extra fixes in then ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks!
<didrocks> hence my deduction of "tomorrow morning is still ok"
<seb128> works for me
<seb128> mterry, \o/
<seb128> mterry, thanks for the indicator leak fixes and the glib upload
<mterry> seb128, np!  glad we could squeeze them in
<mterry> seb128, I have an idea on that libgrip/eog crasher, but probably good to let chase comment
<seb128> mterry, I've pinged him today about it, he said he would ask Jussi to look at it
<mterry> seb128, cool, I added my thought to the bug, so I'm sure they'll see it
<seb128> mterry, thanks!
<glatzor_> mvo, evening. what happened to kpackagekit?
<tkamppeter> Anyone else has problems to register his Google account under "Online accounts"? bug 869341
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869341 in gnome-control-center "On Asus eeePC 900 I cannot register my Google account" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869341
<jtaylor> hi, the filechooser dialog in gtk 2.24.6 is pretty broken
<jtaylor> see e.g. bug 851383
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851383 in gtk "geany crashed when trying to open a second file" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851383
<jtaylor> debian fixed it by applying the 500 line diff from git head
<jtaylor> can this be doe for oneiric too?
<infinity> Is any work being done on the frequently-duped geoclue crashes?
<infinity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geoclue
<cyphermox> infinity: I'll look into it now
<rodrigo_> hmm, no Gunnar yet
<rodrigo_> bbl then
<seb128> jtaylor, it's late for that
<seb128> jtaylor, could be better for a sru
<jtaylor> a sru that can be done before release?
<jtaylor> its pretty broken
<seb128> if it's pretty broken how come it doesn't get raised before?
<jtaylor> in the above bug three commits are mentioned which fix that one issue
<seb128> well 500 lines doesn't look like a same change during hard freeze
<jtaylor> I did not check all gtk2 apps
<jtaylor> maybe the .6 upload should ahve been more careful
<jtaylor> the insanity was visible in the diffstat ._.
<seb128> it's not insane
<seb128> it bring in consistency with gtk3 look
<jtaylor> 2500 line diff in a single file during a stable release?
<achiang> can someone teach me how to go from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/nautilus/ubuntu to the distroseries version of the branch? e.g., natty?
<jtaylor> here almost mimimal patch which fixes the geany issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703493/
<achiang> i can never remember how to do this
<achiang> oh, found it. today must be my lucky day. https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/nautilus
<cyphermox> jtaylor: seb128: maybe i'm doing it wrong but I can't crash geany here
<jtaylor> cyphermox: do you have files open in geany when you start it?
<cyphermox> yes, with or without
<pitti> seb128: uploads tomorrow are still ok, we'll build the langpacks tomorrow
<jtaylor> it probably depends on some setting
<seb128> pitti, ok, great
<jtaylor> ubuntu5 fixes one but another remains
<jtaylor> probably the one fixed in 652f7e4086494f8ba2
<cyphermox> if there's a corrupt gtk-bookmark file though (assuming that's the commit you're mentioning), we should also fix *that*
<jtaylor> there is so much you should fix
<jtaylor> and so much code has changed
<jtaylor> also relevant debian bug 640466 and 644222
<ubot2> Debian bug 640466 in libgtk2.0-0 "truncated selector" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/640466
<ubot2> Debian bug 644222 in libgtk2.0-0 "Recently used directories list not being updated" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/644222
<jtaylor> due the refactoring the risk of backporting selected issues is probably more risky than doing it all at once
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Hi Rodrigo, are you there?
<rodrigo_> hi GunnarHj, about to go out for dinner, so bbl, will you be around?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Ok, yes I'm here for a while now.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, ok, bbiab then
<pitti> good night everyone
<seb128> 'night pitti
<seb128> pedro_, is gnome-bluetooth on your "to upstream" list of sources?
<seb128> pedro_, i.e bug #855549
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855549 in gnome-bluetooth "bluetooth-sendto crashed with SIGSEGV in device_changed()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855549
 * pedro_ checking
<pedro_> seb128, nope is not on the list, i'll add it now
<pedro_> seb128, btw i'll subscribe it to desktop-bugs as well
<pedro_> is not there either
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<pedro_> no problem :-)
<dobey> gnome-bluetooth is still using dbus-glib? eww.
<ricotz> seb128, hi, is it still possible to sync clutter-gst 1.4.2-1 from debian which is suppose to fix the armel ftbfs
<seb128> ricotz, can you open a bug with the diff between the version? I can't approve exception I'm not in the release team... you will need an approval
<ricotz> seb128, ok, will do
<ricotz> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clutter-gst/+bug/869459
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869459 in clutter-gst "FFe: Sync clutter-gst 1.4.2-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> build / install log? evidence of testing? it would be good confirm this 'supposed' fix.
<jbicha> Laney: just curious, who do we have to talk to get a PPA that will build for ARM too?
<Laney> i have no idea, but if you find out i would quite like one for myself
<ricotz> mhh, this would be nice
<Laney> some people have them though and may do a test upload for you
<ricotz> there are arm ppa builders now
<dobey> jbicha: #launchpad We would presume.
<seb128> ricotz, thanks
<micahg> jbicha: I think they're internal only ATM
<ricotz> jbicha, btw, i think you can change the packaging of gnome-documents again soon ;)
<ricotz> these libraries are really supposed to be private
<ricotz> and an all-in-one binary package would be enough here
<jbicha> ricotz: yes I'd prefer the all-in-one
<czajkowski> evening folks
<czajkowski> anyone seen the issue where you launch nautlis and then open a folder in it and it just closes up
<BigWhale> czajkowski: o/
<BigWhale> several times
<czajkowski> BigWhale: howdy
<seb128> czajkowski, there was an ubuntuone-client-gnome issue earlier in the week
<BigWhale> but completely random
<seb128> but it should be fixed since yesterday
<czajkowski> seb128: shall do more updates
<seb128> did any of you sent the bug using apport?
<BigWhale> I was going to, but I couldn't pin down why it was happening.
<czajkowski> seb128: says it's been reported already and keeps opening the U1 one
<czajkowski> let me do an update again
<jbicha> do any of you have nautilus-open-terminal installed or any other nautilus extensions?
<BigWhale> me, no.
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> 135 updates I did it last night :/
<czajkowski> so a week to go eh :)
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, still around?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Yes. Wondered if you saw my long comment on patch 52.
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, yes, the one from yesterday, or a new one?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Yes, the one from yesterday.
<rodrigo_> ok, that's what I wanted to talk about
<rodrigo_> sorry if there was any confusion
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: No confusion here. :)
<rodrigo_> what I really was asking for was to fix the issues the region panel has, but in an upstreamable way, not in an ubuntu-only way, which is what we're doing
<rodrigo_> that's why I asked you to run it without the patch, so that I can work on every issue
<rodrigo_> you find
<rodrigo_> does that sound good?
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Maybe I kind of misunderstood you, then. Yes that does sound good.
<rodrigo_> oh, sorry then :)
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: One question is what exactly "upstreamable" means.
<rodrigo_> something that works for every distro :)
<rodrigo_> so, I've seen your comment, and will be working on each issue myself
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: For instance, I think it would be a great advantage if also GNOME started to use AccountsService for storing stuff.
<rodrigo_> I must admit I just realised I did a g-c-c upload today, and forgot completely to include your patch
<rodrigo_> will do so tomorrow
<rodrigo_> so that we can have the bug fixed for oneiric
<rodrigo_> but then I'd like to have all fixed in upstream for g-c-c 3.2.1
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Great. It's not the most important issue you can think of, but still. :)
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, for storing what stuff?
<GunnarHj> Storing locale settings.
<GunnarHj> User specific locale settings.
<rodrigo_> yes, we discussed that, and it sucks that we are storing the language in one place and the other locale settings in another
<rodrigo_> I think I'll restart the discussion
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Agreed. Sounds good.
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Is it possible that you start making accountsservice a dependency upstream, and use it?
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, g-c-c already depends on it
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Ok, didn't know.
<rodrigo_> it's a run time dependency, but it's used in the user accounts panel
<GunnarHj> One reason why I'm talking about accountsservice now is that /usr/share/language-tools/language-options is 'owned' by it, and that script is a key to the language options list we are using in Ubuntu.
<rodrigo_> it's in main because of the g-c-c dep on it, so that should cover it
<GunnarHj> Good.
<rodrigo_> ok, so apart from your message from yesterday, let me know of any other issue you find with the upstream version (that is, without your patch)
<rodrigo_> and I'll fix them all :D
<GunnarHj> May I ask if you agree that the things I mentioned in the bug comment are issues that should be fixed, or is there any difference of opinion involved?
<rodrigo_> right now I can't tell you, I didn't read it in much detail, as I was chasing an important bug
<rodrigo_> but from what I read, it made a lot of sense, so yes
<rodrigo_> we'll discuss the details, if there are any, but the couple things I remember made sense, yes
<GunnarHj> Ok. Please let me know if you find anything that you don't agree on, so we can talk about it.
<rodrigo_> also, for P we are getting rid of language-selector, if we get the region panel to do everything we wanty
<rodrigo_> so yes, we should fix all issues :)
<rodrigo_> yes, sure
<rodrigo_> one thing we must take into account is that pitti (and others) really want to get rid of the horrible hacks in language-selector
<GunnarHj> Yes, I've noticed that . :)
<rodrigo_> so, only thing I ask you is to forget about language-selector, and make it work great, even if it's not similar to l-s :)
<rodrigo_> oh ok, you already know, so good :D
<rodrigo_> ok then, tomorrow I'll go over your comment and discuss anything that needs discussion and fix anything that needs fixing, ok? :D
<GunnarHj> I don't care much about the l-s code, but I do like the functionality we achieved in Natty, so I suppose I'm going to be somewhat protective about that (the functionality, that is).
<rodrigo_> yes, sure
<rodrigo_> it's just maybe we need a different way to approach it
<rodrigo_> the region panel in g-c-c is getting lots of attention now that it's "live"
<rodrigo_> so I'm sure we can cover all needs in a good way
<GunnarHj> That sounds great to me. I for one will put down some of my thoughts on a wiki page, that could be an input in the discussion.
<rodrigo_> so yes, no losing functionality, just maybe a different way, it that makes more sense
<rodrigo_> GunnarHj, that would be cool, even better if you add your thougts to the live.gnome page
<rodrigo_> let me find the link...
<rodrigo_> https://live.gnome.org/action/diff/Design/SystemSettings/RegionAndLanguage
<rodrigo_> ugh, without the diff
<rodrigo_> https://live.gnome.org/Design/SystemSettings/RegionAndLanguage
<GunnarHj> Of course, there is always room for improvements. Two things I already think g-c-c does better is using LANG for language, and that the list of locales for formats focus on countries, not languages.
<rodrigo_> yeah
<rodrigo_> it misses the installation of languages (which I'm starting to look at)
<rodrigo_> and the input source, which still needs a design
<GunnarHj> Do I have access to contribute to that live.gnome page?
<rodrigo_> I think you just need to register, it's a public wiki
<GunnarHj> Ok, great.
<rodrigo_> ok then, I'll go back to the sofa now, unless you have anything else to discuss right now
<GunnarHj> rodrigo_: Ok then, are we maybe done for tonight?
<rodrigo_> oh yes, time for film and sofa, yeah :)
<GunnarHj> seems like we are agreed :)
<rodrigo_> yeah
<GunnarHj> Good night!
<rodrigo_> I'll answer back to your comment tomorrow, ok
<rodrigo_> ?
<rodrigo_> good night
<GunnarHj> Great!
<jasoncwarner_> smspillaz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/869526
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869526 in nux "compiz crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, it's probably a duplicate of the bug than DBO and jay fixed today, didrocks will backport it tomorrow morning, he was waiting to see if they get any other fixes today
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: phew!
<jasoncwarner_> hopefully, yes :)
<pulb> hey guys, does anyone know what the state of gdm 3.2 in oneiric is?
<cyphermox> pulb: not shipped, I think
<cyphermox> unless someone has put it in a PPA
<pulb> cyphermox: that what i noticed, i wonder if it will be available at all
<cyphermox> let me do a quick search
<pulb> gnome-shell seems to require it on log out. and gdm 3.0.2 looks ugly
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I don't see it even in the gnome3 ppa
<cyphermox> require it how?
<cyphermox> jbicha: hey
<pulb> some wired cant gdm.blah on dbus message
<pulb> cant find..
<cyphermox> jbicha: know anything about gdm 3.2 and gnome-shell?
<cyphermox> jbicha: or more precisely whether 3.2 is shipped in a PPA somewhere?
<pulb> cyphermox: just noticed the dbus issue seems to be fixed though
<cyphermox> oh, so false alarm?
<pulb> cyphermox: yeah, it seems to be gone :-)
<cyphermox> good :)
<pulb> gdm 3.2 would be nice anyway :-P
<jbicha> cyphermox: tista has GDM 3.2 in his PPA but our packaging is pretty unstable still
<jbicha> when I ran it, I still had the 3.0ish greeter instead of the shell-looking one, & it crashed & took down my Unity session after running for 30 minutes
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-07
<cyphermox> jbicha: ah
<cyphermox> jbicha: just b/c of the packaging?
<jbicha> cyphermox: well, GDM is very Fedora-centric so it probably needs patching too
<cyphermox> ok
<jbicha> GDM packaging scares me ;)
<cyphermox> jbicha: hehe. not sure I want to jump into that either, I kinda like lightdm
<cyphermox> but it would be nice to have the option (that works) in a PPA at least
<bryceh> jasoncwarner_, heh they say "this is the most important release in Ubuntu's history" every LTS ;-)
<RAOF> Well, it's true every LTS, really :)
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: but this time we mean it ;) those other times? all marketing !
<RAOF> Just like each new iPhone is ?the best iPhone yet? :)
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: true :) best. release. ever.
<bryceh> at OSDL, "This is the most important quarter ever!" was an on-going joke
<TheMuso> jasoncwarner_: Nice email nonetheless.
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, TheMuso
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: usually they are...for the ceo ;)
<jasoncwarner_> having a too many bad quarters in a row isn't good for CEO and VP of Sales types ;)
<bryceh> turned out wasn't too good for OSDL either ;-)
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh: so it was the most important quarter ever !
 * desrt waits for the "this iphone isn't quite as good as the one before it, but we still think you should buy it" announcement
<desrt> i'd settle for "it's about the same, really -- but we rather enjoy continuing to receive your cash"
<RAOF> Woah.  Who did the minimise animation on the launcher?
<RAOF> Or: when did that minimise animation land?  This is the first that I've noticed it!
<smspillaz> RAOF: early last cycle
<RAOF> smspillaz: In Natty?  Really?  And it's taken me this long to notice it?
<smspillaz> yep
<Sarvatt> RAOF: i havent noticed either if it makes you feel better
<RAOF> I clearly don't mimimise many windows :)
<bryceh> why do some bug reporters make it so hard to help them?
<RAOF> I'm guessing: because they have no idea how hard they make it to help them.
<bryceh> yep could be
<pitti> Good morning
<BigWhale> pitti, mom, is that you? *opens one eye*
<BigWhale> :>
<pitti> hey BigWhale
<BigWhale> How's it going?
<pitti> pretty ok, except for the cold I'm having
<pitti> looking forward to the release :)
<BigWhale> cold? yeah same here... and laryngitis... I sound like Darth Vader :>
 * pitti hands BigWhale another cup of camomile tea
<BigWhale> thanks :)
<RAOF> Are we all suffering from release stress, or something?
 * RAOF nurses his tired, sore throat.
<pitti> RAOF: I at least blame the autumn weather to some degree
<pitti> over the weekend I often went out with a T-shirt, as it was some 25 degrees over the day; but in the morning/evening it was rather chilly
<BigWhale> Weather here was awesome. We had an indian summer until today basically. Yesterday it was 27 C, today temperatures will plummet... 9 C :/
<BigWhale> True, mornings were a bit colder
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<TheMuso> Yeah Sydney has had its first remotely warm day for a while, and in good time too, being mid spring and all...
<RAOF> And we've had our week of low-grade drizzle.
<rickspencer3> good morning all
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey pitti, so just need new lang packs for the CDs today, right?
<pitti> rickspencer3: right; I'm polling https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+language-packs
<rickspencer3> woohoo
<pitti> oh, it landed
 * pitti goes to build the packs
<rickspencer3> !!!!
<rickspencer3> RAOF, hey, I assigned what looks like an xorg bug to the desktop team last night
<rickspencer3> sg is having it
<rickspencer3> so I thought you might want to see the bug since there's someone with hardware who will help you debug and all
<RAOF> Ah, sweet.  A debugging partner?  Awesome.
<RAOF> rickspencer3: What was the bug?  It doesn't seem to have filtered into my bugmail.
<rickspencer3> RAOF, hmm, I assigned it to canonical-desktop-team
<rickspencer3> I
<rickspencer3> can get the bug # a bit later
<rickspencer3> but I'm not at that particular 'puter atm
<rickspencer3> sorry
<RAOF> I'd guess it's bug #861426
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861426 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Oneiric] [Regression] When disabling onboard LVDS display and just using external VGA screen corruption occurs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861426
<RAOF> Oh, cool.  I've got a GM45 laptop, too.  Potentially bugs in hardware *I own*!
<rickspencer3> RAOF, that's the one
<rickspencer3> RAOF, it seems that we are having a lot of issues with xorg and with unity for people who use external monitors a lot
<rickspencer3> let's get some testing in place for these situations really soon
<rickspencer3> catch these issues early and often
<rickspencer3> RAOF, and yeah, that's the bug ;)
<RAOF> I think part of the problem is that unity was plain broken on multiple monitors for so long.
<pitti> I have that (external monitor, internal one xrandr'ed off0
<pitti> the only problem that I see is that on resume the screen is broken, I have to switch to VT1 and back to get it fixed
<pitti> not sure if that is related to the bug; if it is, I'm a happy victim of logs/tests/etc.
<pitti> broken> mostly black, just a short vertical bar of blinking pixels in the top left corner
<RAOF> OOooh, yeah.
<smspillaz> rickspencer3: aha! there you are!
<rickspencer3> hi smspillaz
<smspillaz> rickspencer3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/869316
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869316 in unity "reproducible stacking bug in compiz" [High,Triaged]
<smspillaz> that
<rickspencer3> yes?
<smspillaz> I looked into it all morning, can't reproduce it
<smspillaz> though, it's a little ambiguous
<rickspencer3> ambiguous?
<smspillaz> yeah, so it says
<smspillaz> "view the presentation"
<smspillaz> then
<smspillaz> "stop the recording"
<smspillaz> do you close the presentation in between ?
<smspillaz> or like, does the presentation view go away in between that
<smspillaz> or do you have to switch to another window to make  the panels appear on top and then stop the presentation
<RAOF> Bwah.  Ok, it's another manifestation of "gnome-desktop does RANDR changes just differently enough from the xrandr tool that it breaks".  Joy!
<smspillaz> (I tried tons of combinations btw, but couldn't find anything to reproduce it :( even using the package version
<smspillaz> rickspencer3: what other stuff do you have open while you get this bug? is it *just* LO impress and gtk-rmd or do you have other stuff open too ?
<rickspencer3> smspillaz, I wrote the repro steps out
<smspillaz> I know
<smspillaz> followed them step by step, cant reproduce it
<rickspencer3> I may have other apps opened
<smspillaz> so there's something else that you've got
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> what other apps ?
<rickspencer3> I dunni
<rickspencer3> xchat-gnome
<rickspencer3> smspillaz, maybe you can ask other people to try to repro it?
<smspillaz> ... can you try and reproduce it again and then tell me what stuff you have open when it happens ?
<smspillaz> rickspencer3: so far only you can jane can get it
<rickspencer3> someone else repros it?
<rickspencer3> are you saying Jane gets it too?
<smspillaz> and remote debugging especially for these kinds of things (which are insanely complicated) is pretty much impossible. So I need a way to rreproduce it myself
<smspillaz> rickspencer3: neil told me that jane did
<rickspencer3> great
<smspillaz> rickspencer3: anyways, try and reproduce it again
<rickspencer3> she's presenting today at a huge conference
<smspillaz> and tell me what stuff I have open
<rickspencer3> :/
<smspillaz> and please don't tell me things to raise my blood pressure :)
<rickspencer3> RAOF, can you help sg with a workaround?
<RAOF> Yeah, I'm following up on the bug.
<rickspencer3> sweetness
<rickspencer3> RAOF, is there an SRUable fix?
<RAOF> Not as of this moment, no.
<rickspencer3> shucks
<smspillaz> rickspencer3: these bugs are insanely complicated and usually a result of applications misbehaving (libreoffice is a serial offender in this category), so please have patience :)
<smspillaz> anyways
<smspillaz> next time you reproduce it, please let me know what stuff you have open
<smspillaz> (or try and reproduce it right now)
<RAOF> rickspencer3: But!  Given that it looks like a gnome-desktop problem, it's much more likely to be SRUable than, say, a kernel problem :)
<rickspencer3> we can SRU kernels!
<rickspencer3> smspillaz, I have this crazy "Director" job that keeps interfering with my "debug unity" job ;)
<rickspencer3> I'll try to get to that later today
<RAOF> But SRUing a kernel is a significantly more involved undertaking with significantly higher risks than twiddling gnome-desktop code :)
<smspillaz> why is it that only people who are directors can reproduce unity bugs :(
<smspillaz> RAOF: can you reproduce this bug ?
<smspillaz> RAOF: it's basically something like
<smspillaz> open a presentation, open gtk-r-m-d, view presentation, alt-tab to gtk-r-m-d, exit presentation, stop recording, yay your stacking is stuffed!
<smspillaz> except that the last part doesn''t happen for me
<didrocks> good morning
<smspillaz> didrocks: ^ and good morning (can you reproduce that ?)
<didrocks> smspillaz: wait, I'm first backporting fixes to unity :)
<smspillaz> heh, ok
<RAOF> That's gtk record-my-desktop, right?
<rickspencer3> RAOF, yes
<didrocks> smspillaz: please, think to change upstream bug status when merging
<rickspencer3> RAOF, thanks for working on sg's but
<rickspencer3> RAOF, could you please make your directions just a bit more explicit for him?
<rickspencer3> like, should he run that command before disconnecting, etc...
<RAOF> Before disconnecting?  There's no disconnecting anywhere in the process, is there?  Anyway, I'll try to reword that to be more obvious.
<smspillaz> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> smspillaz: well, please ensure about "sure", it's the 3rd time of the week I'm asking you that :)
<smspillaz> right, I usually do them all at once
<smspillaz> just haven't gotten around to updating all the bugs yet as not all merges are complete
<rickspencer3> RAOF, sorry, I thought that was his issue
<didrocks> smspillaz: as the merge is manual, please just do it in the merge as I've asked in the numerous emails and pings on IRC :)
<smspillaz> you can do it in the merge ?
<smspillaz> as in, there is a way to automatically update the bug status whenever a merge happens ?
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, do it *when* you merge, you have the bug linked on your merge page, just click on it
<smspillaz> ah, right
<didrocks> smspillaz: isn't what you asked me already… yesterday… and where I told you "no"? :p
<RAOF> smspillaz: Yes.  When you commit, add --fixes=lp:BUGNUMBER.
<smspillaz> RAOF: doesn't work, no matter what people tell me :(
<RAOF> Bah, yes, you're right.
<smspillaz> :(
<RAOF> It does generate bugmail, though.
 * smspillaz wonders if its possible to make a launchpad hook to do that
<rickspencer3> RAOF, never mind
<rickspencer3> I'm a dope
 * didrocks just spent 5 minutes to change 10 bugs status from dx for the latest fixes
<didrocks> retarget to right components
<smspillaz> didrocks: isn't there a script that retargets the upstream projects to the downstream ones ?
<smspillaz> well, I guess unify only works for milestone releases
<didrocks> smspillaz: no, it works for everything, but if you open a wrong component
<didrocks> like nux
<didrocks> my script can't know that the bug is in unity
<didrocks> it will affect unity and nux
<didrocks> so ensuring I don't have to dig and run after you guys, please, take this small 30s to make things rigorously ok
<smspillaz> ok[A
<smspillaz> didrocks: rickspencer3: I need to run out for a bit, let me know if you can reproduce that stacking bug and when you do, please give the me the output of xwininfo -root -tree and also a list of what applications you've got open
<rickspencer3> smspillaz, I updated my repro bug with more specific steps
<rickspencer3> it happens with only impress and gtk-rmd open
<smspillaz> ok, thanks
<rickspencer3> didrocks, I guess you are preparing a Unity zero day SRU?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I'm preparing an upload right now rather
<smspillaz> rickspencer3: so to clarify, if you *only* had gtk-rmd and impress open, you'd get the bug ?
<didrocks> rickspencer3: still time as langpacks are still building
<rickspencer3> smspillaz, yes
<rickspencer3> didrocks, wait, I'm confused
<smspillaz> rickspencer3: thanks
<rickspencer3> I thought we were done updating the CD
<rickspencer3> except for the lang packs
<rickspencer3> and everything else was for SRUing/updates
<didrocks> rickspencer3: I'm waiting for pitti, there is a huge crasher fix there
<smspillaz> ahh you're switching to another workspace!
<smspillaz> critical part
<didrocks> rickspencer3: yesterday, we still had some nice fixes
<rickspencer3> pitti, ??? ^
<smspillaz> ok, lets try that
<pitti> didrocks: what?
<rickspencer3> didrocks, but every upload brings a risk of regressions
<didrocks> rickspencer3: right, that's why I'm dogfooding it
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, I'm not aware of a question from you
<rickspencer3> pitti, question is from me
<rickspencer3> I thought we were done changing the CD
<rickspencer3> and I think didrocks is saying that he's about to upload changes
<pitti> well, as you say, any upload that we do now must be 100% regression safe
<didrocks> pitti: there can be a nice unity upload coming, I'm currently testing it there, it fixes a bunch of stuff, and 3 starred crashes
<didrocks> that's why I'm testing it a lot before pushing
<pitti> fixing two crashers with obvious two-liners is fine; 30 kB diffs are not any more
<didrocks> pitti: I can spunge to only have one fix then
<didrocks> pitti: it's one line
<didrocks> this one get 4 duplicates an hours
<didrocks> hour*
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<didrocks> it was a bug that fix considered as "fixed", but it wasn't…
<rickspencer3> didrocks, so, in other words
<rickspencer3> an upload that caused a regression?
<rickspencer3> that's why we need to be hyper cautious now
<rickspencer3> throwing in more fixes to fix broken fixes just gets us on a crazy treadmill
<didrocks> rickspencer3: no
<didrocks> rickspencer3: in other word
<didrocks> "a bug that dx think to have fixed with some code, but they didn't"
<didrocks> so had to stop apport duplicating to a fix released bug to get a new stacktrace
<pitti> didrocks: yeah, this kind of bug/fix is welcome at this point :)
<pitti> didrocks: 4 dupes an hour? nobody wrote a bug pattern yet?
<pitti> didrocks: want me to write one?
<didrocks> pitti: well, it's dispatched in 3 bugs, I didn't check since yesterday evening if we have a bup pattern, will do it in a few
<didrocks> rickspencer3: no need to tell me that every upload is a regression risk. I think I already demonstrated that I clearly know that :)
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> didrocks, sorry man
<rickspencer3> I'm just not feeling like we have the same level of careful control about changes at this point that we usually do
<rickspencer3> maybe it's just because I'm not tacking it like I used to
<didrocks> sorry I'm maybe doing a bad job then…
<rickspencer3> but when I ask "are we done making changes?" I get different answers from different people
<rickspencer3> didrocks, no, it's not you, c'mon
<smspillaz> rickspencer3: still can't reproduce it :(
<rickspencer3> don't be that way
<rickspencer3> I wouldn't be doing my job if I wasn't asking questions
<smspillaz> rickspencer3: we need longer cycles :)
<rickspencer3> smspillaz, I don't know what else to say
<smspillaz> but anyways, I won't continue that discussion
<smspillaz> rickspencer3: hmm ok. I'll try opening some other stuff up as well
<rickspencer3> smspillaz, please
<smspillaz> rickspencer3: what stuff do you usually have open, xchat, chromium ?
<rickspencer3> smspillaz, firefox, thunderbird, xchat
<rickspencer3> but none of them were opened when I just reproed it
<smspillaz> ok
 * smspillaz compiles the package verison again just to check
<smspillaz> kinda frustrating when I can't reproduce these bugs, heh
<smspillaz> yay reproduced it
<smspillaz> finally
<smspillaz> rickspencer3: ok, I'm going to go down to the shops to get some mountain dew then kill this bug
<RAOF> Reproduced here, too.
<RAOF> Heh, just in time.
<RAOF> :/
<jbicha> I use bzr-builddeb for almost all of my building, what am I supposed to do when upstream only ships .tar.xz?
<jbicha> rebuild as .tar.bz2?
<jbicha> since bzr-builddeb doesn't support xz, perhaps waiting on pristine-tar
<micahg> jbicha: do it the old way?
<RAOF> Does bzr-builddeb not handle that?  Does it require things to be pristine-tarrable?
<micahg> jbicha: better question, what's Debian doing?
<jbicha> well, for GNOME, they still use svn and they've got a patch now for svn-buildpackage http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=637900
<ubot2> Debian bug 637900 in svn-buildpackage "Does not support .xz tarballs." [Normal,Open]
<jbicha> micahg: I don't think I ever used the old way
<jbicha> UDD's been around for too long or I'm too young or something... :)
<micahg> jbicha: well, is this something that we'll be maintaining a diff for?
<micahg> s/diff/packaging branch/
<jbicha> micahg: probably not, I was trying to package shared-color-targets to fix bug 643168
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 643168 in gnome-color-manager "gcm-prefs tries to install nonexistent shared-color-targets" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643168
<micahg> jbicha: unless you're trying to cram that into oneiric, maybe do that in svn w/Debian?
<jbicha> well it's a bit broken with out it and for some reason policy is we don't backport new packages, so I would like to cram it in
<micahg> jbicha: define "backport new packages"
<jbicha> a source package not in Oneiric on the release date won't be allowed into oneiric-backports, right?
<RAOF> Yes, of course it will.
<RAOF> Well, could be.
<micahg> jbicha: not true, that's one of the functions of backports
 * ajmitch thought that backports would explicitly allow new packages
<ajmitch> if there's policy that says otherwise it should be changed to reflect reality
<micahg> jbicha: the only reason it wouldn't be allowed is if it would break other stuff
<pitti> yes, correct
<jbicha> oh I misread the policy, it just needs to be in P first, which I knew
<pitti> any application package in precise can be backported, provided it doesn't break anything else
<ajmitch> which reminds me, oneiric-backports needs to be created in LP
 * RAOF wonders why gnome-settings-daemon thinks setting mode=0x0 ot the output I *didn't* turn off will make me happy.
<ajmitch> there was a proposal to open oneiric-backports for new source uploads that would be copied to precise upon the archive opening, I think
<ajmitch> not sure if that went anywhere
<pitti> RAOF: some people are happier about black screens? no confusing screen contents to worry about
<jbicha> any pointers on how to build stuff the old way then?
<pitti> RAOF: would you be an appropriate assignee for bug 828623?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 828623 in gnome-control-center "[Regression] gnome control centre does not allow you to disable the laptop screen while leaving an external DisplayPort connected screen working" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828623
<pitti> jbicha: what is "the old way"?
<micahg> pitti: the before time, pre-uDD
<pitti> RAOF: your own fault -- you earned too many good credentials wrt. libgnome-desktop :)
<pitti> jbicha: apt-get source, change stuff, debuild -S, run debdiff against the old and new .dsc to check?
<RAOF> pitti: Oh!  I'm accidentally already working on that one )
<RAOF> :)
<pitti> jbicha: there are some extra tools available like "uupdate" and "uscan" which you should know about
<pitti> RAOF: nice
<RAOF> While looking at bug 861426
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861426 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Oneiric] [Regression] When disabling onboard LVDS display and just using external VGA screen corruption occurs" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861426
<pitti> RAOF: it seemed related, but quite the opposite of "my screen unexpectedly goes black"
<pitti> but it's certainly the same code area, that's why I was thinking of you
<jbicha> ok, I guess I was just confused then
<infinity> Say, are there any desktop people who either have ARM hardware or know how to run qemu who would like to take a hail mary pass at trying to figure out why banshee doesn't work on armel?
<RAOF> My experience with debugging under qemu is "don't", sadly.
<RAOF> gdb won't work (and, from memory, isn't expected to)
<RAOF> I would love to figure out what's happening, though.
<infinity> It should work in a full qemu-system-arm, but I wouldn't expect it to work well in a qemu-user-static chroot, no.
<pitti> didrocks: thanks for the unity fix, it's in now
<infinity> There's no functional difference between a vexpress qemu-system-arm and real hardware, except that qemu's slower. :/
<didrocks> pitti: \o/ thanks
<RAOF> vexpress?
<infinity> But yeah.  We'll be poking at banshee, but we've mostly given up for oneiric and already changed our seeds to use rhythmbox instead.  I'd still love to switch back if someone found the bug.
<infinity> RAOF: One of the system options.  We build a vexpress kernel specifically for booting that qemu system.
<infinity> (vexpress is an ARM reference platform)
<RAOF> How would one install such a VM?
<infinity> That, I'm too tired to walk someone through.  We must have wiki docs for it somewhere, though.  One would hope.
<didrocks> pitti: do you fell better than yesterday or still have a cold?
<pitti> didrocks: both :)
<didrocks> feel*
<infinity> RAOF: perhaps something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/QemuNetInstall with some s/versatile/vexpress/ where it might make sense.
<pitti> didrocks: it's usually okay in the mornings, but I tend to get a bit dizzy and heavy-headed in the evenings
<infinity> RAOF: But it's bedtime here, so I can't really help much.  I can in the morning, if you're keen on helping debug.
<didrocks> pitti: urgh, take care! do you take any medecine?
<pitti> chicken soup and a decongestant during the nights, that's all I need :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<RAOF> infinity: That looks sufficiently easy.
<pitti> I'm not a big fan of taking Aspirine, I'll let my immune system do what it thinks is right..
<infinity> RAOF: Assuming it works, yeah.  Those instructions are rather old. ;)
<infinity> RAOF: But poke me in /msg if you have troubles, I'll be around in ~7.5 hours again. :)
<rodrigo_> morning
<didrocks> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> good morning rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<pitti> ah, my fresh langpacks just finished building
<pitti> anyone who wants to test some?
<pitti> I usually locally build German and French, but can also do the Spanish ones (*hint* *hint*)
<rodrigo_> pitti, what needs to be done for testing?
<pitti> rodrigo_: installing them, rebooting, checking that nothign looks strange
<pitti> rodrigo_: in particular, we test whether update-manager and firefox work
<pitti> opening evolution and checking that it's translated also can't hurt
<rodrigo_> ok, I can have a try
<rodrigo_> pitti, they will be available for upgrade in a bit, right?
<pitti> rodrigo_: yes, but I usually test them before I upload themn
<rodrigo_> ah, so where can I get them?
<pitti> ... in a second
<pitti> rodrigo_: oh, and translated unity/gnome help
<rodrigo_> ok
<didrocks> pitti: can test French if you want :)
<pitti> scp is squeezing them through my thin upstream :)
<jbicha> did the new ubuntu-docs make it into this langpack update?
<pitti> looks like it
<didrocks> hey jbicha
<jbicha> didrocks: howdy
<pitti> didrocks, rodrigo_: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/lp/
<jbicha> people decided to send me sushi bugs for some reason ;-)
<pitti> jbicha: hm, help isn't translated
<didrocks> jbicha: ahah, you touched it! too late :)
<jbicha> pitti: oneiric-changes says new ubuntu-docs landed at 04:57:17 UTC yesterday, too late then?
<pitti> jbicha: hm, so the old ubuntu-docs stuff is gone
<pitti> jbicha: but no new ubuntu-docs translations there
<pitti> jbicha: maybe
 * didrocks reboots
<pitti> jbicha: I'll check, it shoudl be static translations, not gettext
<pitti> rebooting as well, to cover the other bits
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok
<rodrigo_> jbicha, :)
<pitti> the rest looks fine for German, I'll investigate ubuntu-docs
<seb128> hey
<seb128> hey pitti, didrocks
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<didrocks> salut seb128
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> seb128: I'm fine, thanks, you?
<seb128> I think I'm fine, well confirm after some coffee ;-)
<dpm> good morning desktop people
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> hey dpm
<pitti> good morning dpm
<dpm> hey didrocks, happy Friday :)
<pitti> dpm: seems someone copied the lucid and natty PPA langpacks to -proposed then?
<didrocks> dpm: heh, happy friday too :)
<pitti> dpm: I'm currently building oneiric langpacks, will accept the stable ones after that, to not block the buildds too much
<seb128> hey dpm
<didrocks> brb
<dpm> pitti, ah, hadn't noticed about the lucid + natty langpacks
<dpm> hey seb128 :)
<pitti> dpm: oh, who requested that then?
<rodrigo_> hi seb128, dpm
<seb128> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> pitti, hmm, I don't have any langpack-* package installed on my system
<dpm> pitti, perhaps TLE? He was helping with languagepack updates, but I would have thought he'd talk to you or me to request a copy to -proposed
<pitti> rodrigo_: language-pack-*
<rodrigo_> right
<didrocks> pitti: all looks good here with popular apps, apart from the help guide not being translated
<rodrigo_> sorry :)
<pitti> rodrigo_: great, thanks for testing
<rodrigo_> ok, rebooting to test them
<RAOF> Hm.  So, in summary: (1) gnome-rr-config does a substantial amount of unnecessary work on modeswitch and (2) gets it wrong.
<dpm> pitti, I'm glad to hear the oneiric langpacks were exported and built fine, I'm testing the Catalan ones right now, and one thing I've noticed is that some translations done before the export time don't seem to have made it into the langpacks. Can't say much about the docs, as this release we didn't have the chance to translate them
<didrocks> seb128: seems that even nautilus-open-terminal rebuild, nautilus still crashes
<seb128> didrocks, ok, we should perhaps conflict on it?
<pitti> dpm: ubuntu-docs is missing, investigating right now
<seb128> didrocks, something seem to not like the mix of gsettings and gconf or something
<seb128> didrocks, I don't use it so I didn't check
<seb128> but the stacktrace on the apport bugs is in gconf
<seb128> or maybe it relies on nautilus to do the gconf init which it stopped doing
<didrocks> seb128: I don't use them as well, just seeing people still complaining about nautilus crashing and I just got confirmed they are using build1
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> oh right
<didrocks> do you want I have a look at this?
<didrocks> if it's only gconf init…
<seb128> didrocks, it's a random guess, if you want to try please do
<didrocks> seb128: let's try that, if I don't find it then, let's conflict it
<seb128> didrocks, ok
<seb128> didrocks, do you know if somebody checked the upstream vcs to see if they have GNOME3 fixes?
<seb128> RAOF, blame it on federico :p
 * RAOF gets all blame-y.
<didrocks> seb128: looking now, I just looked if there was a new release
<seb128> RAOF, thanks for looking at this code btw, we tend to ping pong bugs between xorg and gnome-desktop,gnome-settings-daemon but they always end up just sitting there
<didrocks> nothing since 0.19
<didrocks> seb128: no, gconf is initialized…
<jbicha> some reports claimed that removing ubuntuone helped with the nautilus-open-terminal crashes
<seb128> weird
<jbicha> but I don't know if that's true or not
<didrocks> yeah, I'm seeing that
<didrocks> let me have a try
<seb128> well we started getting bugs about it recently so I can believe there is a conflict between those
<seb128> not sure if that's the gsettings,gconf mix
<dpm> pitti, so yes, it seems that some translations in Catalan are missing. Looking at the oneiric/language-pack-ca-base folder, it seems that they were not exported in the full language pack? Things like deja-dup.po and unity.po are missing from there. Am I right in expecting they should be thee, or am I not looking in the right location?
<pitti> dpm: hm, the German pack has both
<pitti> dpm: oh, wait
<pitti> dpm: they are in -gnome-ca-base
<rodrigo_> pitti, from a 1st look, a couple things: keyring dialogs are in English, as is the help for language support
<rodrigo_> rest seems to be ok, but still checking
<rodrigo_> well, apart from some weird translations, like "cuentas en línea" for online accounts
<rodrigo_> that's why I use English always, some translations confuse me :)
<didrocks> jbicha: seb128: confirmed, its when having both (ubuntuone and open-terminal) that nautilus crashes
<seb128> didrocks, "great"
<seb128> didrocks, let's claim it's a dobey's bug :p
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, let's claim that! :-)
<didrocks> I see nothing wrong in the nautilus-open-terminal code
<didrocks> it's getting a gconf client
<didrocks> and then get some gconf values
<dpm> pitti, ah, that explains it, thanks
<rodrigo_> pitti, firefox looks ok, except some plugins are still in English, but those are plugins I installed by hand, so I guess it's normal
<pitti> rodrigo_: actually, firefox isn't covered by langpacks any more, so that wouldn't chhange
<pitti> and yes, it's normal
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> ah, and emacs is still in English also
<rodrigo_> it's not covered by langpacks?
<seb128> didrocks, btw on my normal account I get "xwininfo: Window id: 0x1600006 (has no name)" on the edge when I get the no reveal issue
<seb128> didrocks, so you were right, seems 2 bugs
<seb128> one being a stacking one, one being something else
<didrocks> seb128: can you xprop it?
<didrocks> I'm afraid it is, yeah :/
<pitti> rodrigo_: apparently not
<seb128> $ xprop
<seb128> _NET_WM_ALLOWED_ACTIONS(ATOM) = _NET_WM_ACTION_ABOVE, _NET_WM_ACTION_BELOW
<seb128> XdndAware(ATOM) = ARC
<seb128> $
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's the compiz window
<didrocks> so 2 bugs
<seb128> xwininfo: Window id: 0x1600006 (has no name)
<seb128>   Absolute upper-left X:  0
<seb128>   Absolute upper-left Y:  2
<seb128>   Relative upper-left X:  0
<seb128>   Relative upper-left Y:  2
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok, that's what I see so far then
<rodrigo_> ah, ditto for chromium browser, it's all in English
<seb128> didrocks, smspillaz, ohhhh
<didrocks> seb128: right, thanks for confirming, we need to ping Jason back
<pitti> rodrigo_: cheers
<seb128> didrocks, it works!
<didrocks> hum?
<pitti> rodrigo_: chromium is both universe and not using gettext
<didrocks> xprop fixed it? :)
<rodrigo_> pitti, right
<pitti> rodrigo_: install chromium-browser-l10n if you care
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, or something else, weird
<rodrigo_> not much, I'll switch back to English in the next reboot
<rodrigo_> as I said, some Spanish translations confuse me more than helping
<didrocks> seb128: there is clearly something not setting the bit in the hide machine
<rodrigo_> pitti, anything else you want me to test?
<rodrigo_> ugh, another bad translation, in xchat -> $person has quit -> $person ha cerrado
<didrocks> seb128: weird, ubuntuone-gnome-client 2.0.0-0ubuntu1 -> "Stop using gconf in Oneiric" but I still see a lot of gconf code in it
<rodrigo_> which means $person has closed :)
<didrocks> seb128: so, yeah, let's check with him
<pitti> rodrigo_: no, that's fine; thanks!
<rodrigo_> pitti, ok
<rodrigo_> so, I'm supposed to be swapping today with the weekend, as today I have several things to do, so bbl for some more work before leaving for the day
<rodrigo_> so, bbl
<didrocks> well, the gconf code is conditional in fact to older nautilus
<dpm> pitti, ok, with the correct langpacks installed, Catalan looks good
<pitti> dpm: great, thanks; I think I can rescue the ubuntu-docs translations, too
<pitti> the static translation tarball is fine, it just didn't get applied for some reason
<mhr3> mvo, ping
<dpm> pitti, ah, great
<mhr3> mvo, i'm looking at the sc database we're using in apps-lens and i'm wondering how exactly do you construct the desktop_file field, i thought it's "app_name:desktop_id", but the second thingie doesn't seem to be desktop id
<mvo> mhr3: its just the filename of the desktop file as found in the package
<mhr3> mvo, and you're transforming slashes there, right?
<pitti> dpm: FYI, filed as bug 869815; I'll manually hack it in this time
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869815 in langpack-o-matic "does not properly install mallard help files" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869815
<pitti> and once they are uploaded, I'll work on fixing it properly
<dpm> sounds good, thanks pitti!
<mhr3> mvo, cause an example of what i see is: "kcachegrind:kde4__kcachegrind.desktop"
<mvo> mhr3: right, that is a expection, if its in a subdir of /usr/share/applications the slash is converted the underscores
<seb128> RAOF, still there?
<RAOF> seb128:  Ish
<seb128> RAOF, just mentioning it in case that's useful, but chrisccoulson has been tracking a g-s-d xrandr dell docking issue before his holidays
<RAOF> He's on holidays for another week, isn't he?
<seb128> RAOF, when the latitude e are docked the OS gets they keybinding for cycle screen configs
<seb128> RAOF, so g-s-d gets a double event, the xrandr one and the keybinding
<seb128> RAOF, and it cycle twice
<seb128> RAOF, he's back on monday
<seb128> RAOF, well I'm just mentioning it in case that's useful for the issue you were debugging on something similar
<seb128> RAOF, he said that he thinks the dock station is sending the keybinding maybe to workaround issue on other OSes
<RAOF> That doesn't sound entirely unlikely.
<RAOF> If by "other OSes" you mean "Windows" :)
<pitti> dpm: seems ubuntu-docs does't have Catalan translations yet
<pitti> $ ls ubuntu-docs/usr/share/help-langpack/
<pitti> cs  da  de  en_AU  es  fi  gl  hu  it  nl  pt_BR  ru  sk  sl  sr  sv  tr
<dpm> pitti, that's correct, it's entirely new documentation, and we haven't had the chance to start it this cycle
<pitti> uh, and no French either? what happened? :-)
<seb128> RAOF, yes ;-)
<seb128> RAOF, well anyway just dumping the info in case it's of any use
<pitti> seb128, didrocks: how come you French guys didn't already translate the new ubuntu-docs to 100% :-)
<RAOF> Ta.
<ajmitch> en_AU?
<dpm> pitti, they were probably slacking
<RAOF> seb128: It looks like there may well be an actual X/kernel bug lying around in there, but one that could be worked around by not doing so much pointless work when disabling the output.
 * ajmitch hopes that the english-speaking world isn't going to switch to strine :)
<didrocks> pitti: oh really? I can handy ping the translator coordinator
<seb128> RAOF, btw is that normal that you can "stack" 2 screens on top of each other?
<pitti> seb128: why not? you can align them however you want
<pitti> physically and in xrandr
<ajmitch> is python-testtools on the cd? I just came across a bug that caused it to break my upgrade a bit
<dpm> ajmitch, the Australian team were very active, this cycle, reaching 100% translation (http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/ubuntu-11.10-translation-stats.html), so perhaps... :)
<pitti> jbicha: ok, ubuntu-docs translations hand-hacked in, yelp is nicely translated now
<ajmitch> dpm: I guess #ubuntu-nz will have to get motivated then
<seb128> pitti, because that happened to me on lid closed the other day, I still had the laptop screen on and on top of my external monitor which leads the external monitor to have 2 rows of indicators and 2 titles nautilus background
<seb128> pitti, pretty "weird"
<dpm> ajmitch, yeah, most definitely :)
<seb128> pitti, well the main bug there is that it should stop the laptop screen when the lid is closed
<seb128> not stack it over my external monitor
<ajmitch> lifeless: fwiw, bug 847827
<pitti> seb128: oh you don't mean "one above the other", but stacking in Z direction?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 847827 in python-testtools "python-testtools doesn't install on systems with Python 2.4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847827
<pitti> seb128: like an overlay?
<RAOF> Yeah that's quite fun :)
<pitti> seb128: right, it never does that here either, I just xrandr off it in my "start session script"
<lifeless> ajmitch: meh :P
<lifeless> ajmitch: I mean, sorry, I care a great deal.
<seb128> pitti, if you use a docked laptop turn off the laptop screen, dnd it over the external one if the xrandr capplet
<pitti> so far g-s-d hasn't been very clever at handling docking stations
<ajmitch> lifeless: yeah, easy to work around but a pain at this late stage
<seb128> re-enable it
<RAOF> seb128: It's entirely allowed by the XRandR protocol, though.
<jbicha> pitti: thanks, the other apps using /usr/share/help are deja-dup & aisleriot, more will switch in GNOME 3.4
<pitti> seb128: fun
<lifeless> ajmitch: we should split the tests into a different binary.
<pitti> RAOF: yeah, I thuoght in xrandr you can use whichever weird offset you like
<RAOF> pitti: Indeed.  g-d-p is actually quite fond of setting up my laptop display at x=8, y=1200 (under my 1920x1200 external monitor).
<ajmitch> lifeless: it at least caused me to finally remove python2.4 from my system :)
<seb128> pitti, well g-s-d is fine at handling docking sessions
<seb128> pitti, but one issue is the one I was mentioning chrisccoulson was working on
<seb128> pitti, so station send a "switch resolution" keybinding when you dock
<seb128> which leads to a duplicate "switch resolution" event
<seb128> and to a buggy config
<seb128> i.e g-s-d handle it correctly with the xorg events and then the station send the extra signal that screws it
<seb128> jibel, hey
<seb128> jibel, indicator* bugs are dx ones, not desktop ones
<seb128> jibel, I'm reassigning that indicator sound one to them
<jibel> seb128, ah, sorry. thanks for reassigning.
<seb128> yw ;-)
<seb128> pitti, is that normal that the guest user has access to user directories?
<pitti> seb128: erk, no; that was supposed to be fixed with my lightdm upload last Friday
<seb128> pitti, seems it's not, well how is the restriction made?
<pitti> seb128: what lightdm version do you run?
<seb128> pitti, let's me reformulate "is that normal that you have access to user dirs which are 755"?
<pitti> seb128: do you have a /etc/apparmor.d/lightdm-guest-session ?
<pitti> seb128: no, it's not; /home should be completely blocked by apparmor
<seb128> pitti, I'm uptodate from yesterday
<seb128> pitti, I've a /etc/apparmor.d/lightdm-guest-session yes
<pitti> seb128: if you do "sudo aa-status", does /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session-wrapper appear in "12 profiles are in enforce mode."?
<seb128> $ sudo aa-status | grep guest
<seb128>    /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session-wrapper
<seb128>    /usr/share/gdm/guest-session/Xsession
<seb128> 15 profiles are loaded.
<seb128> 15 profiles are in enforce mode.
<seb128> it's in that list yes
<seb128> pitti, well, I open a guest session, click on nautilus, ctrl-L, /home
<seb128> and it let me browse the users dirs
<pitti> checking here, hope it didn't get broken in the last updates
<seb128> oh
<pitti> eh, guest user disappeared from user indicator
<seb128> pitti, I've no /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session-wrapper
<seb128> $ dpkg -S lightdm-guest-session-wrapper
<seb128> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *lightdm-guest-session-wrapper*.
<seb128> pitti, .install screwup?
<pitti> eek
<pitti> that might also explain why I don't even have a guest session in the indicator
<seb128> I've a guest session in the indicator
<pitti> seb128: can you please file a bug for trackign this, and I'll look into it in the meantime?
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> pitti, I'm looking at why it's not installed
<pitti> hm, seems user switching is completely gone right now
<seb128> there is a fail somewhere
<seb128> pitti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/1.0/revision/1233
<seb128> that seems wrong
<pitti> erk, where's the rest of the code?
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> it seems he merged only a revision or something
<pitti> he just merged the second commit of my branch, not the first one
<pitti> https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/lightdm/guest-session-lockdown/+merge/77721
<pitti> seb128: I'll fish that out as a patch again then
<seb128> pitti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/trunk/revision/1242
<seb128> pitti, so it seems it might be a trunk to 1.0 backport issue
<pitti> seb128: ok, re-opening bug 849027
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 849027 in lightdm "lightdm does not provide an equivalent to the gdm guest session AppArmor profile" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849027
<seb128> pitti, do you want a new bug or using that one is ok?
<pitti> I'm using that one
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, btw, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/703840/ is the duplicates from retracer since yesterday
<didrocks> seb128: ah nice!
<didrocks> seems we clearly got fixes for the right ones :)
<seb128> didrocks, the top 3 are the 3 bugs you closed with your upload today
 * didrocks looks at other popular one
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> bug #868514 is the open-terminal one
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868514 in nautilus-open-terminal "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_get()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868514
 * didrocks dups
<seb128> the next one as well
<seb128> the next next one is the new gnome-desktop wrapper RAOF added but he said that's not a real issue just apport noise
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> I will retweak my script
<didrocks> ah, an unity 2d crash
<seb128> it was making the list with titles using lp
<didrocks> seb128: can we get a webpage with cumulative data over days?
<didrocks> if you need help, I can give it a look :)
<seb128> didrocks, there a 2 issues there
<seb128> 1- I don't know how to go from the retracer box to a public space
<seb128> i.e how to auto publish the log
<seb128> 2- apport logs lack some infos so I need to hack
<seb128> I will send a patch to pitti for that
<didrocks> oh?
<pitti> seb128: for 2-, is there something we need to add (logging) to apport-retrace?
<seb128> i.e the line who has the "duplicate of #...." doesn't have timestamp
<pitti> seb128: for 1, it's possible, but requires some effort
<seb128> pitti, well right now I grep for "duplicate of #..." and sed
<didrocks> I think it would be a nice QA tool if we can achieve those
<seb128> but I lack the timestamp
<seb128> so I can't do "by day"
<pitti> that should be trivial to fix
<seb128> yes
<pitti> and it's running trunk, so we can roll it out immediately
<seb128> pitti, I will have a look to make a patch
<didrocks> seb128: i guess we need a cumulative view as well (but the timestamped one can help to see when the issue started to raise)
<seb128> didrocks, how "cumulative"?
<didrocks> seb128: if you need any help, do not hesitate, I like hacking around those tools
<didrocks> seb128: like, "this crash got xx duplicates in total"
<seb128> didrocks, I think I'm fine thanks, my script from previous cycle works fine to process the datas
<pitti> also, if you want crash-digger to keep some statistics, that's probably easier to implement in that code than through grep and sed
<seb128> what I've issue with is to get the bugs 'from the day'
<pitti> 10/07/11 09:32:06: retracing #869852 (left in pool: 0)
<seb128> pitti, well the grep, sed command run on the logs takes like 1 second
<pitti> that does have the day?
<seb128> pitti, i386.txt.2011107.gz:Report is a duplicate of #861548 (not fixed yet)
<seb128> I'm using those
<seb128> to see what bugs get duplicates
<seb128> pitti, I'm not counting unique retracing, just duplicates
<seb128> pitti, i.e I want to see everything which i.e got > 5 duplicates this week
<seb128> pitti, so from that line I count 861548 1 duplicate
<pitti> seb128: hm, did you recently truncate the logs, or is that a bug in apport?
<pitti> ah, apparently so
<seb128> pitti, I rotate them daily so I can run a "stats from the day"
<pitti> 08/24/11 06:07:46: Report is a duplicate of #824979 (not fixed yet)
<seb128> pitti, btw I use that
<seb128> $ zcat [ia]*.gz | grep 'duplicate of' | awk '{print $6}' | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
<pitti> so the timestamp does exist for python bugs
<pitti> Report is a duplicate of #849414 (not fixed yet)
<pitti> aah
<seb128> right
<seb128> those lack the timestamp ;-)
<pitti> ah, that's in apport-retrace, not crash-digger
<pitti> ok, so it's not a two-second patch
<pitti> I'll test new lightdm first, get that pushed out, and come back to this then
<pitti> bbl
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> ok, lightdm is happy again
<pitti> seb128: nice catch!
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<seb128> pitti, well rather "useful bugs review"
<seb128> there was a comment on a bug asking if that's normal
<seb128> pitti, did you try to use the scripts since your changed the retracers?
<seb128> $ export PYTHONPATH=$HOME/apport
<seb128> $ scripts/subscribe-triagers.py ./bug
<seb128> ...
<seb128>   File "/home/ubuntu-archive/apport/apport/crashdb.py", line 492, in get_crashdb
<seb128>     execfile(conf, settings)
<seb128> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/etc/apport/crashdb.conf'
<pitti> seb128: no, I didn't
<seb128> db = apport.crashdb.get_crashdb('launchpad-credentials')
<pitti> oh, that woudln't work
<seb128> is the corresponding line
<pitti> give me a second
<seb128> yeah, no hurry
<pitti> seb128: right, get_crashdb() needs /etc/apport/crashdb.conf
<pitti> seb128: can you try again?
<pitti> seb128: I edited it, but didn't run it
<pitti> from apport.crashdb_impl.launchpad import CrashDatabase
<pitti> db = CrashDatabase('launchpad-credentials', None, {'distro': 'ubuntu'})
<pitti> seb128: get_crashdb() gets the implementation and arguments from /etc/apport/crashdb.conf
<pitti> that instantiates the right one directly
<pitti> it's also possible to provide a different path to crashdb.conf, but IMHO above is more direct and eaiser
<pitti> seb128: if it works for you, I'll apply it to the other scripts as well
<seb128> pitti, trying
<seb128> pitti, ok, that fixes that error
<seb128> I get "ImportError: No module named launchpadlib.errors" now
<pitti> good
<pitti> eh? that again?
<seb128> isn't lpi installed on that box?
<pitti> ooh
<seb128> no it's not
<pitti> seb128: you probably need to call it in dchroot
<seb128> should I file a rt?
<pitti> all the retracer stuff runs in dchroot -c oneiric
<seb128> pitti, ok, that works
<pitti> it's installed there, and in the dchroot you can do "sudo apt-get install" yourself
<pitti> seb128: ok, doing the change to the other scripts
<seb128> \o/ my natty script still works
<pitti> wow, so I didn't break the log format even? :-)
<pitti> seb128: all scripts fixified
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have found out the cause of my online account problem, bug 869341, and given suggestions to solve the problem.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869341 in gnome-online-accounts ""Online Accounts" icon and UI appears in g-c-c when gnome-online-accounts package is not installed, ignoring user's registration input." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869341
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> didrocks, pitti: ok, my script gives that output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/703867/
<seb128> just for info
<seb128> that's bugs with ndup >= 2
<pitti> nice
<seb128> on the log from yesterday
<didrocks> seb128: great! and for lazy people, can you add the link to the bug?
<seb128> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> now I need to figure a way to get things published from the retracer to people
<seb128> or somewhere else
<pitti> I wonder if jibel has something similar (working directly on LP); every release meeting he gives the "most active bugs" stats
<pitti> seb128: it's roughly like this:
<seb128> jibel, ^
<pitti> seb128: on lillypilly (people.c.c), create a ssh key which only allows an rsync call
<pitti> seb128: on porter, create a ssh key called "retracer" without a password, and install it on lillypilly
<pitti> then set up a cronjob to rsync the logs every 10 minutes
<seb128> pitti, I will have a go to it, thanks
<pitti> seb128: check ubuntu-archive@lillypilly:.ssh/authorized_keys
<pitti> seb128: it does that very thing for a lot of other reports, such as component-mismatches and the like
<pitti> with that you can limit the damage that the passwordless ssh key can do
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> cyphermox: any progress on bug 805311? last dupe is from September 30, I wonder if it was magically fixed then?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 805311 in gnome-bluetooth "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_instance_get_private() (device_services_changed)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805311
<BigWhale> It is frustrating that network mounts are not accessible from command line... or are they?
<BigWhale> network mounts made in nautilus
<jibel> seb128, I use something close. I've a script that extract data from LP, the output is there http://paste.ubuntu.com/703895/ it also generate a json file
<jibel> seb128, then another script process the json file to create statistics
<mvo> seb128: if nautilus tells me it can't mount my external devices with "not authorized", what can I do?
<seb128> mvo, is gnome polkit daemon running?
<seb128> jibel, what is the logic of your script? is it slow to run?
<seb128> jibel, logic, i.e what bugs does it consider?
<mvo> seb128: the agent you mean? yes, polkitd as well
<seb128> mvo, what error do you get?
<mvo> seb128: Unable to mount kindle\nNot Authorized. is there a chance that there is anything somewhere else?
<seb128> mvo, ps aux | grep kit-gnome?
<seb128> mvo, can you i.e unlock the g-c-c user account panel
<seb128> i.e is polkit working in other desktop components?
 * mvo checks
<jibel> seb128, it takes everything with an ubuntu task and tagged "oneiric" reported over the last 3 days or week. following this logic reports submitted without apport are not caught.
<jibel> seb128, and it is as fast as a remote access to the lp api can do.
<mvo> seb128: update-manager works, but its asking me for a password on check, normally we allow that for admin users
<mvo> seb128: somehting odd is going on
<seb128> mvo, ck-list-session?
<seb128> mvo, is your session an active admin one?
<seb128> pitti, still around or at lunch?
<mvo> seb128: oh, that is interessting, it showns me a whole bunch (about 10) for some I am marked active and local, for others I'm not
<seb128> mvo, do you have that number of active sessions in vts, etc?
<mvo> seb128: no, just one open terminal with a signle tab and no users on the console (but I was logged into that before)
<seb128> mvo, ok, weird
<mvo> seb128: all sessions have the same session-id it seems
<seb128> you should have only one active session
<pitti> seb128: back now
<seb128> pitti, kamstrup got a candidate patch for the lightdm ck issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~kamstrup/lightdm/fix-gvariant-refs/+merge/78574
<seb128> pitti, I'm about to upload to the ubuntu-desktop ppa, do you think we should try to get it in oneiric now as well?
<kamstrup> seb128, pitti: at worst it can cause a leak if you log in and out a lot. Not add more crashing :-)
<kamstrup> (although I am pretty sure it's correct)
<pitti> seb128: oh, so it lost the ref and crashed due to accessing an already freed object/
<pitti> yes, I think leak is better than a lost ref
<pitti> seb128: fine for me to put it into final, this looks harmless enough
<kamstrup> pitti: but I actually don't think it's leaking when we sink the ref. All callers I could grep passed in a g_variant_new_*() directly in the method params
<mvo> seb128: rebooting fixed it, I think it was a .Xauthority that had wrong permissions that lead me to not be able to log in, but  apparently that did not close the CK sessions and that mightly confused the poor polkit
<pitti> kamstrup: great job!
<seb128> mvo, ok
<seb128> pitti, should I upload to Oneiric then?
<seb128> on it
<pitti> seb128: please go ahead
<seb128> doh, who changed dch in oneiric to stop setting oneiric :p
<pitti> annoying that
<seb128> pitti, ok, reuploaded with an oneiric target this time
<pitti> cheers
<pitti> seb128: so how do you figure out the duplicate date without the timestamp?
<seb128> pitti, I don't, I rotate manually log every day and run my script on the whole current log :p
<pitti> ah
<seb128> every day or every couple of days
<seb128> or I tail it
<seb128> i.e I hack around ;-)
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti, well done, I confirm that the guest account block the home access now ;-)
<pitti> yay
<pitti> seb128: from now on retracer logs will have timestamps
<pitti> seb128: this might break your scripts?
<seb128> \o/
<pitti> seb128: shall I wipe the logs again, to have one format in a file?
<seb128> pitti, yes please
<pitti> seb128: doesn't affect dupcheck.txt, so I'll leave that
<seb128> right
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> done, appended to existing 2011107 logs
<seb128> I will clean a bit my script and they try to automate it
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<pitti> de rien
 * pitti having time to do such changes to apport <-- GOOD sign!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti, I've some retracers wishlists for next cycle btw
<seb128> do you want bug reports?
<pitti> seb128: please
<seb128> 1- update the title after retracing to use the correct function name
<pitti> usually works better than separate todo lists; I look at +assignedbugs rather often
<seb128> it picks the name from the submit time nowadays but that's often not accurate
<pitti> oh, I thought we already do that
<pitti> but +1
<pedro_> update the backtrace of the master bug is there's a dup with a new version ? :-)
<seb128> that would be nice as well
<pitti> in addition?
<seb128> or at least "don't clean regression bugs"
<pitti> that's more complex, but bug please
<seb128> i.e bug that are detected duplicates of closed bugs
<pitti> seb128: "clean regression bugs"?
<pitti> they shouldn't be duped in teh first place
<pitti> i. e. if a duplicate comes in if the master bug is "fix released"
<pitti> it should go to a new bug
<pitti> that hasn't worked for a while
<pitti> but a few weeks ago I fixed this consolidation thing
<seb128> pitti, if I submit a duplicate of a known bug that is ought to be fixed it will mark "that is a duplicate of that bug", tag regression but not attach the retraced stacktrace
<seb128> pitti, the new bug doesn't get the retracing attachments though
<pitti> seb128: oh, wow; that ought to be simple to fix indeed, bug please and +1 from me for fixing
<seb128> it just get "it's a duplicate of that closed bug"
<seb128> pitti, well, let me file a few bugs and give you the numbers
<pitti> I want to add that to the test sutie
<seb128> rather than describe over IRC ;-)
<pitti> seb128: everything that is retracing, please file it against upstream
<pitti> as we are running trunk in the DX
<pitti> DC
<pitti> (which makes things a lot easier)
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> the deb from bug #550625 makes my touchpad work in g-c-c
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 550625 in linux "Alps touchpad is recognized but synaptics clients and scrolling do not work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550625
<seb128> I can disable the pad while typing now!
<seb128> pitti, bug #869970
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869970 in apport "it would be nice to update the function name in the title after retracing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869970
<tkamppeter> pitti, I got a patch from Tim Waugh to fix the bugs of the cupsd-crashes-shortly-after start class, like bug 860498 or bug 860691 should this go as direct Oneiric upload or as 0-day SRU?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860498 in cups "cupsd crashed with SIGSEGV in main() : cannot access memory at address 0x7ffffff7" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860498
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 860691 in cups "cupsd crashed with SIGSEGV in main() straight after boot and then periodically." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860691
<pitti> tkamppeter: what's the patch?
<tkamppeter> pitti, diffstat is 1 file changed, 22 insertions(+), 2 deletions(-)
<pitti> hm, sounds like SRU to me, I think
<tkamppeter> pitti, for some users (see bugs) CUPS crashes shortly after it starts, making printing not working and causing crash reports. The crash is caused by a bug in Tim's Avahi support patch. Tim has provided a simple patch today.
<pitti> tkamppeter: can you please commit the patch to debian bzr? I'll have a look at it there
<seb128> pitti, bug #869974
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869974 in apport "Would be nice to have the "session started" time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869974
<tkamppeter> pitti, will do.
<pitti> seb128: responded to 869974
<dobey> seb128: claim what is dobey's bug?
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> ups, focus issue
<seb128> pitti, ok, bug #869982 and I'm done for today
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869982 in apport "Should be easier for the maintainer to get updated stacktraces for a known bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869982
<seb128> pitti, I'm really interested by this one
<seb128> pitti, I've tried to expose the issue rather than suggest a solution though I gave some ideas about what I think could work
<seb128> pitti, ok, replied to the other one
<didrocks> dobey: bug #865115, see the last comments (I confirmed it's the case)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865115 in ubuntuone-client-gnome "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_get(), if both nautilus-open-terminal and ubuntuone-client-gnome are installed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865115
<dobey> didrocks: illogical
<didrocks> dobey: what is illogical? can be gsettings and gconf mixing and creating issue, but I bet nautilus itself is using gsettings already
<dobey> nautilus is using gsettings, yes; but it shouldn't matter what the plug-in uses
<didrocks> dobey: I confirm that mixing the two plugins crashes though
<dobey> didrocks: is there a complete stack trace anywhere? that bug seems to not have any apport retraces
<didrocks> I guess I saw one in the dup, anyway, it's pretty easy to reproduce
<pitti> seb128: replied to 869982
<dobey> gdb won't let Us attach to the nautilus process
<seb128> dobey, sudo ?
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> pitti, replied ;-)
<seb128> pitti, we can discuss it over IRC if you prefer btw then update the bug
<pitti> seb128: replied to 869974
<didrocks> #3  nautilus_open_terminal_get_file_items (provider=0x829d630, window=0x82de078, files=0x0) at nautilus-open-terminal.c:550
<didrocks>         items = 0x0
<didrocks> dobey: this seems wrong ^
<pitti> seb128: it's actually nice to have the discussion on the bug, otherwise I'll ask all over again later on when I get to this :)
<didrocks> let me install more dbgsym
<dobey> yeah that seems wrong
<seb128> pitti, ok ;-)
<pitti> seb128: ok, bug 869982 settled
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 869982 in apport "Should be easier for the maintainer to get updated stacktraces for a known bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869982
<pitti> need to run out for a bit, back at release meeting
<seb128> pitti, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703972/
<didrocks> I guess it's the best backtrace I can get
<didrocks> dobey: do you create a dummy file or something like that that nautilus-open-terminal is picking?
<dobey> didrocks: can you p *err in frame 0?
<dobey> no
<didrocks> dobey: $1 = (GError *) 0x0
<didrocks> doesn't really help :)
<dobey> that doesn't match your backtrace
<dobey> gconf_client_get (client=0x82b0730, key=0x1e102f4 "/desktop/gnome/lockdown/disable_command_line", err=0xbfffee4c)
<dobey> that is not 0x0 :)
<didrocks> dobey: indeed, I relaunched it, let me see if this time the bt is different
<dobey> maybe you need to print the local version instead, not sure what it is though
<didrocks> (gdb) p err
<didrocks> $5 = (GError **) 0xbfffee4c
<didrocks> (gdb) p *err
<didrocks> $6 = (GError *) 0x0
<didrocks> with this time: #0  0x01a96f99 in gconf_client_get (client=0x82b9af8, key=0x1e102f4 "/desktop/gnome/lockdown/disable_command_line", err=0xbfffee4c) at gconf-client.c:1593
<didrocks> it's a GError **, that's why we were puzzled :)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> right
<dobey> p **err :)
<didrocks> well, unsurprinsingly: (gdb) p **err
<didrocks> Cannot access memory at address 0x0
<didrocks> :)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> the crash We are getting on natty is different :-/
<didrocks> oh really?
<tkamppeter> pitti, patched cups built, started, clicked around in s-c-p, printed test page, keeps running, patch committed/pushed to Debian BZR.
<dobey> didrocks: yeah, debugging it
<didrocks> dobey: great, thanks! :)
<mvo> dpm: meh, do you have a moment to help me with LP? I'm unable to find the right knob to configure it to export the updated translations into a branch that is mergable from software-center trunk
<dpm> mvo, sure
<dpm> let me load the sc LP page...
<dobey> didrocks: fixing
<didrocks> dobey: oh you found the issue? Nice!
<dobey> yes, i think so
<dobey> need to test on oneiric
<dobey> but am pretty sure it is it
<dpm> mvo, that's the page you need: https://translations.launchpad.net/software-center/trunk/+translations - do you want to merge the rosetta-i18n-export branch to trunk?
<mvo> dpm: yeah, that is what I would like to do
<dpm> mvo, ok, so does that answer the question? Or were you trying to do something else as well?
<mvo> dpm: thanks, I think I find my way aroudn now, I have no idea why I ended up on https://translations.launchpad.net/software-center where there is no sync setup
<didrocks> dpm: send me the patch if you need oneiric testing
<dpm> mvo, cool. Yeah, that's a bit confusing in the UI - you can only configure translations sync in branches, but not from the project's main page
<mvo> yeah, I htink that was the missing info I needed, thanks again :)
<dpm> didrocks, perhaps you meant dobey ^ ;)
<didrocks> yeah dobey ^ ;)
<didrocks> dpm: silly too smart weechat :-)
<dobey> didrocks: testing on Our laptop
<dobey> oh look, no unity
<didrocks> dobey: can you look at your .xsession-errors?
<didrocks> dobey: do you have console-kit message?
<chrisccoulson> good afternoon everyone
<dobey> didrocks: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~dobey/xsession-errors
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you?
<dobey> gnome-session[1692]: WARNING: App 'compiz.desktop' respawning too quickly
<didrocks> dobey: yeah, it's the lightdm issue with console-kit that hopefully kamstrup just fixed
<seb128> dobey, try updating lightdm with the current version
<pitti> tkamppeter: hm, this isn't immediately obvious to me -- it falls back to comparing pointer values if the timeval comparison says that it's different timestamps?
<pitti> tkamppeter: it's less obvious than a simpler null pointer access fix or the like, so I think this should become an SRU
<pitti> tkamppeter: please feel free to upload current bzr head to oneiric-proposed (or wait until next week, in case there are more fixes piling up)
<pitti> tkamppeter: please just don't commit/tag the upload to debian bzr
<tkamppeter> pitti, the problem hewre is that the array can contain two elements which are absolutely equal by content. To assure that the correct one gets deleted, the compare function uses the pointer values if the two entries are equal content-wise. This way the sort function can never consider two entries equal if the tywo are not the same entry.
<tkamppeter> pitti, I will check whether Tim did not mess up ...
<pitti> tkamppeter: ah, I see, thanks
<pitti> tkamppeter: so the workaround with linear search that you did back then was something else then?
<tkamppeter> pitti, yes, it was another bug.
<tkamppeter> pitti, it seems that the CUPS arrays work only if the sort functions only return 0 if the two array elements are the same array element. The sort functions should never return zero if the elements are different elements with only the sort key fields being different. Even Mike Sweet did sometimes wrong on this.
<tkamppeter> pitti, if a CUPS array is small, then it is better to not use a sort function and stay with linear search.
<pitti> tkamppeter: ok, that makes more sense now, thanks for the heads-up
<pitti> tkamppeter: so, I'm ok with an upload to oneiric if you want to do it now
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, should I do it or should you do it (you have to approve it anyway)?
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have no other CUPS bug in the queue, especially no crasher.
<pitti> tkamppeter: please do (meeting now); just upload current bzr, without committing the upload to bzr
<tkamppeter> pitti, so taking your last AppArmor fix with it?
<pitti> tkamppeter: yes, that's harmless
<dobey> seb128: seems to have logged in properly the first time after boot now, at least
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, you only need to approve as soon as it is up.
<dobey> didrocks: how is this crash reproduced btw?
<seb128> dobey, great
<didrocks> dobey: hum, just killall nautilus and launch it again, there is a 70% of the crash there
<pitti> tkamppeter: hm, seems we are already testing images and Kate wants a hard freeze, so it's SRU after all
<pitti> tkamppeter: sorry (but early SRU should be just as good)
<pitti> tkamppeter: you can already upload to oneiric-proposed, BTW
<tkamppeter> pitti, already uploade, so reject it and I will upload the package marked -proposed. Should the version number be -0ubuntu1 or -0ubuntu0.1 then?
<pitti> tkamppeter: -9ubuntu1 will do fine
<pitti> tkamppeter: rejected
<mhr3> mterry, btw i checked the leaks and yea, it's much better now
<mterry> mhr3, awesome
<mhr3> mterry, the only thing i see is a couple of GtkLabels leaking per each app
<mhr3> but really just a few
<mhr3> like 6 per app
<mterry> Interesting.  Sounds like the indicator-appmenu fix I pushed.  But that went through too, so this must be something new
<mhr3> i should finally finish my awesome tool to be able to see who created the instance at least :)
<mhr3> the backtrace is already there... just needs ui work
<mhr3> but pygtk... eek :P
<dobey> didrocks: yep, seems to fix it
<didrocks> dobey: awesome \o/ seems a nice SRU candidate then
<dobey> didrocks: yeah, nautilus-open-terminal is in universe right?
<didrocks> dobey: oh, the fix is in nautilus-open-terminal?
<didrocks> dobey: if so, we can upload :)
<dobey> no
<didrocks> ok, so SRU for ubuntuone
<dobey> it is in ubuntuone-client-gnome
<didrocks> dobey: and yeah, as it's in universe, it's not installed by default
<dobey> but nautilus-open-terminal is in universe, so not an installed by default thing :)
<didrocks> so 0-day SRU for upgrade is fine
<dobey> yep
<kenvandine> dobey, i am piloting, so send me the SRU branch an i can upload :)
<kenvandine> s/an/and
<dobey> when We make one We will do that. We are fixing in trunk first. And getting lunch. :)
<kenvandine> lunch is good
<kenvandine> :)
<pitti> seb128: meh, another "500: Internal Server Error" crash
<seb128> pitti, ;-(
<pitti> seb128: I'll have a look at making this transient
<pitti> this happens so often these days, also for our SRU scripts
<pitti> annoying
<kenvandine> dobey, is "We" kind of like "Dobey, dobster and the dobmaster"?
<pitti> seb128: btw, do you still need these files in ~? list, debug, bug
<seb128> pitti, no, sorry, that was earlier testing
<pitti> no problem, just asking
<seb128> pitti, I should do that in a testing dir ;-)
<pitti> it doesn't hurt, I just wondered
<pitti> crashes in lp_save() through close_duplicate(); erk
<pitti> if I do the dup in the web UI, it says
<pitti> The following errors were encountered:
<pitti>     AttributeError
<pitti> probably too many dupes
<pitti> seb128: so, I think I better leave it crashing, so that we can clean those dupes manually; it's not crashing too often, and ignoring it leads to open bugs which are dupes; ok?
<pitti> restarted
<seb128> pitti, works for me yes
<tkamppeter> pitti, CUPS uploaded to -proposed.
<tkamppeter> pitti, do I need to do something else?
<pitti> tkamppeter: nope, that's fine; thanks
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you approve it now?
<dobey> kenvandine: it is the Royal We
<pitti> tkamppeter: will do on Monday, when we freeze really really hard
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK, I only thought to let the bug-reporting users test this already on the weekend ...
<pitti> tkamppeter: (asking in release meeting)
<pitti> tkamppeter: ok, Monday it is
<tkamppeter> pitti, OK.
 * popey hugs pitti 
<pitti> popey: I wish I had seem that earlier, then we could have fixed it months ago :(
<popey> meh. it's a very small subset of the world that a) run the developer edition of iOS, and b) run Ubuntu, and c) plug device A into computer B :D
<popey> still, I'm happy ☺
<seb128> ok, time for some sport, I will be back in ~45 minutes to read the backlog and emails and then call it a week
<seb128> have a nice w.e for those who will call it a week before I'm back ;-)
<pitti> seb128: bye
<didrocks> see you seb128
<micahg> seb128: any chance you can fix the desktop team owner before eow?
<asac> hmm
<asac> i unmaximized firefox on up to date oneiric
<asac> and the window decoration disappeared :)
<asac> but only for firefox :/
<dobey> asac: same here
<asac> dobey: oh ... at same time :)?
<asac> seb128: didrocks: interested in any info i could gather now?
<asac> otherwise i will killall firefox :-P
<dobey> asac: no, We saw this behavior last night
<dobey> asac: restarting firefox didn't help :)
<asac> didnt?
<asac> dobey: wm restart required?
<dobey> not for Us
<dobey> don't know if it is fixed at all yet :)
<dobey> let's see
<asac> oh your ffox is now with decoration forever ?
<asac> wow
<didrocks> asac: only for firefox, you still have decoration on the other apps?
<asac> i wished i hadnt unmaximized it ... want to maximize it again
<asac> didrocks: exactly
<dobey> oh it is working now on Our laptop
<asac> i unmaximized firefox because i wanted to move it to different desktop
<didrocks> asac: if you can reproduce, I think smspillaz would be interested in the "damage" plugin
<asac> suddenly it was on a different desktop ... when i looked i figured it was sitting there without decoration
<didrocks> if you can enable it (it should be in -extra plugins)
<asac> didrocks: ok so nothing i can do with this state
<asac> let me try to kill and see if it happens again
<didrocks> asac: unfortunately, no
<didrocks> yeah
<dobey> asac: so log out/in might fix it
<asac> not easily reproducable
<asac> restarting helped
<dobey> asac: We have installed new updates since, so no guarantees :)
<asac> let me dist-upgrade one more time
<pitti> good night everyone!
<didrocks> ok, time for week-end then!
<pitti> have a nice weekend
<didrocks> thanks, you too pitti :)
<jbicha> I think cheese and gnome-sushi will build on ARM if someone wants to retry those builds
<seb128> asac, when that happens you can alt-click-dnd to the top, the grib will snap it
<seb128> jbicha, ok
<asac> seb128: smart. i should have remembered that
<asac> but i think without window decoration you cannot move at all?
<asac> hmm
<asac> next time
<seb128> asac, no, that works, been there, done that ... ;-)
<asac> thats awesome ... how can i disable window decorations alltogether :)?
<asac> seems i dont need that feature :)
<asac> weekend fun
<jbicha> I've seen a few reports that Firefox search plugins still go missing for upgrades from Natty to Oneiric
<seb128> jbicha, I think it's on chrisccoulson's list for next week
<seb128> they agree it's ok for a SRU since it doesn't affect new installs
<chrisccoulson> yep
<chrisccoulson> :)
<micahg> anyone care about epiphany-extensions-more or can I remove from oneiric?
<micahg> Bug #870187 if anyone has a good reason to not remove
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870187 in epiphany-extensions-more "Please remove epiphany-extensions-more source and binaries from oneiric" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870187
<bjf> i just copied two pictures from my cell phone onto the desktop, the files were there for a second and then vanished
<bjf> the files themselves are in ~/Desktop just don't show up
<bjf> does unity not like files on the desktop ?
<bjf> this is oneiric amd64 unity 3D
<bjf> the desktop icons seem to come and go, i'm trying to determine the pattern
<bjf> if I move the mouse over the icons they appear, if i move away from them they disappear
<bjf> bug #870343
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870343 in unity "The icons associated with files copied to the desktop appear and disappear as the mouse moves across the desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870343
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-08
<smspillaz> Amaranth: so I was playing around with an interesting concept cause I got bored this morning
<smspillaz> Amaranth: basically, trying to see if we can get flicker free compositor replacements
<smspillaz> actually got it working to some extent
<smspillaz> might be interesting if we can implement a compositor in the session manager and then have that take over neatly from the other compositors that are running
<smspillaz> so you can get flicker free logins and shutdowns and whatnot
<maxb> Is there any supported means of enabling touchpad circular scrolling in oneiric?
<fictional> would anyone have any knowlege of an issue with ubuntu 11 desktop with resolution/nvidia drivers?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-09
<bjsnider> fictional, what's the issue?
<fictional> you there bjsnider?
<fictional> trying to determine the root cause of an issue with nvidia/wine/ubuntu
<bjsnider> wine isn't my deal
<fictional> it happens in vmbox too
<fictional> what im trying to determine is waht controls indvidual windows decoration or resolution
<fictional> i can get the game to show in smaller resoultions but when i maximize vm box or wine  it dont refresh sort of the white window bug
<fictional> i can link you the bug
<bjsnider> wel, the game's refresh rate is going to be lower at higher resolutions. that's obvious
<bjsnider> fictional, you _might_ be able to find some info in #ubuntu-x
<czajkowski> aloha
<Nick136> hey all
<rickspencer3_> TheMuso, there?
<rickspencer3_> pitti, TheMuso, jasoncwarner_: bug #871349
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 871349 in pulseaudio "Sound Completely not Working after Update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871349
<rickspencer3_> tonights update seems to have verily horked my 'puter
<rickspencer3_> pitti, TheMuso a restart seems to have fixed it
<rickspencer3_> "fixed" ;)
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3_ - hi. i keep seeing a random issue where pulseaudio doesn't run in the session
<chrisccoulson> could be the same issue ;)
<chrisccoulson> but it's very random :(
<rickspencer3_> hi chrisccoulson
<rickspencer3_> when I dist-upgraded I saw something scroll by like "make pulse audio run per session" or something
<rickspencer3_> chrisccoulson, I'm pissed because it interupted my viewing of Taylor Swift videos
 * rickspencer3_ returns to rocking out
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3_ - oh, "Undecided -> Critical" for your bug then ;)
<rickspencer3_> chrisccoulson, lol
<dupondje> There is still no way to select nl_BE instead of nl_NL on oneiric?
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Is g-s-d crashing for you, in addition to the GrabServer hang?  I don't know why check_gl_texture_size is being called *at all* when you open the lid.
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, my laptop does some dumb things when i open the lid or dock it
<chrisccoulson> it simulates a FN+F7 keypress
<chrisccoulson> which actually causes some other problems with display configuration too, but that's a separate issue
<RAOF> There should be exactly one check_gl_texture_size call per g-s-d *process*, and that should happen during login, so unless g-s-d is crashing I'm not sure why it's getting called.
<chrisccoulson> but that triggers g-s-d to reconfigure my display
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<dupondje> Btw, its still not possible to choose nl_BE instead of nl_NL as LC_CTYPE ?
<chrisccoulson> when does it get called?
<chrisccoulson> i don't have an applicable display config in my monitors.xml, so g-s-d doesn't do anything with the display when i login
<RAOF> When validating CRTC configs; it runs the first time, then caches that value.
<RAOF> But g-s-d will check that it's got the best mode anyway, won't it?  That should trigger the check.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm not sure then :/
<RAOF> Maybe I'm not correct about that :)
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, i just checked, it doesn't look like that codepath would be triggered here. in gnome_rr_config_apply_from_filename_with_time, gnome_rr_config_load_filename won't return any GnomeRRConfig
<RAOF> Ok.  Which would presumably be why my testing didn't come up with anything.
<chrisccoulson> possibly :)
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, in any case, when it hangs, i kill g-s-d, which means it happens the next time i open my lid
<chrisccoulson> although, last week on vacation, i was just killing my entire session
<chrisccoulson> before i realized what was causing it ;)
<RAOF> So, gnome_rr_screen_refresh takes out a grab and then calls update_screen, which will trigger a screen_info_new, which will trigger a crtc thingy.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, basically
<RAOF> So, a hack would be to construct a new CRTC assignment before taking that grab.
<dupondje> Anyone has an idea how I can set LC_CTYPE to the correct locale (nl_BE) ?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, sounds nasty ;)
<RAOF> dupondje: I don't know, sorry.  Does just exporting that environment variable work properly, though?
<dupondje> yep that does
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Hm, actually - what might be a better plan is to ensure that g-s-d triggers that check on startup.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly
<dupondje> LCMess=nl_BE.UTF-8 in .dmrc doesn't change anything neither :(
<RAOF> Hm.  It doesn't seem like it's possible to tell if the server has been grabbed.  That's disappointing.
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: I can see 3 decent solutions here - (1) ensure that g-s-d triggers a check_gl_texture_size call on startup, (2) ensure that check_gl_texture_size has been determined prior to taking the server grab, or (3) add a brief timeout for the wait on check_gl_texture_size.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-01
<veebers> Where would I find the spec for creating an icon set for a desktop application?
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti!
<didrocks> pitti: does the webapp integration works for you?
<pitti> didrocks: is that the u1 music store?
<pitti> if I click on that in a guest session, I get firefox opened with that page, yes
<didrocks> pitti: no, like if you go to g+, you should see a banner telling you that webapps scripts are available for better ubuntu integration
<didrocks> and if you click yes, you should see a package installing
<pitti> oh; I never saw that one
<didrocks> I see the banner here (on chromium), but clicking yes, and nothing happens
<pitti> I have g+ open in firefox all the time (in fact, twice -- one for my personal and one for my canonical QA account)
<didrocks> I find it amazing that this feature still doesn't work properly 3 weeks before the release :/
<didrocks> and the maching for default apps in the launcher
<didrocks> like amazon and u1ms
<didrocks> doesn't match chromium here
<didrocks> (it opens a new chromium instance and there is a second chromium icon in the launcher)
<pitti> didrocks: so, in a guest session I open plus.g.c. in firefox and get to the login page; no popup, banner, etc.
<didrocks> pitti: chromium is a little bit better, there is the banner at least
<didrocks> pitti: thanks for confirming :)
<pitti> firefox is still our default browser, though :)
<didrocks> yeah, but it's not functional on chromium anyway
<didrocks> same for the matching
<didrocks> isn't PS working on that for months? ;)
 * Sweetshark looks out of the window.
<Sweetshark> oh it day again!
<didrocks> hey Sweetshark! how are you?
<Sweetshark> didrocks: Pulled an allnighter on Friday. Pulled an allnighter today. But now unity menus in LibreOffice seem to work stable ...
<Sweetshark> unfortunately the diff is too nontrivial for me to really dump it in quantal ...
<Sweetshark> :/
<didrocks> Sweetshark: argh, what was the issue? I found the menu pretty stable (or I'm just a lucky man ;))
<didrocks> races?
<Sweetshark> didrocks: bug 1052200 and bug 1042070
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1052200 in libreoffice "LibreOffice crashes with a SIGSEGV sometimes because GMenuModel exporter receives a NULL menu" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052200
<didrocks> Sweetshark: interesting. I bet it was a "fun" hunt :)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: yeah, reorganizing the object ownerships in LibreOffice (LibreOffice menus have independant lifecycles from the windows/frames and the implementation was done the the menu_model as a member of the menu. If you can only export a menu_model once, that obviously cant work.)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: and then there is a small additional patch to glib which might or might not be needed anymore. that one is quick and easy to review, though ...
<Sweetshark> didrocks: it was easier than hunting down bug 1017125 or bug 745836 -- _those_ where weeks/months of fun ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1017125 in boost1.49 "boost::unordered_multimap<>::erase(iterator, iterator) broken on quantal" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017125
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745836 in linux "encrypted swap corrupts application stack/heap [was: soffice.bin SIGSEGV cppu::throwException()]" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745836
<didrocks> Sweetshark: issue in boost?
<didrocks> waow, that's quite rare :)
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks
<Sweetshark> didrocks: yeah, that was a Sherlock Holmes like: "It is an old maxim of mine that when you have excluded the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth." conclusion in the end. However, I was detracted by the gcc-ABI breakage fun in the beginning as the crash had a (otherwise rather rare in LO) slist in the stack ....
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson :)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: yeah, I can imagine the gcc-ABI breakage played into the mix :/
<didrocks> Sweetshark: btw, what did you do for libroffice?
<didrocks> built it with 4.6?
<didrocks> or is it fixed? (didn't check if libsigc++ has been rebuilt since the 4.7 fix)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: libreoffice is build without C++11 itself (vendor patched that), there do not seem to be any other issues so all linked libs should be clean/have been rebuild after foundations tweaked gcc to be ABI compatible again.
<Sweetshark> hmmm, in the end the diff isnt that big at all:  4 files changed, 266 insertions(+), 353 deletions(-)
<Sweetshark> didrocks: wanna review? ;)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: ah sweet, I'll switch at the start of next cycle then :)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: this is the glib part?
<didrocks> or libro?
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: seems small enough, don't think it warrants a review if it's only doing some small rewrite ;)
 * mlankhorst ducks
<Sweetshark> didrocks: libreoffice. glib is 10 lines max (and is just checking for some nullpointers and instead of crashing splitting stern warnings ...)
<didrocks> Sweetshark: not sure I'm quite confortable to do libreoffice reviews :)
<Laney> morning
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Sweetshark> everytime I ask for reviews for LibreOffice it feels like "This is my boomstick!" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFriRcIwqNU
<didrocks> ahah :)
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128!
<seb128> lut didrocks ;-)
<Sweetshark> seb128: salut!
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, did you have a good weekend?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: every time I ask for kernel reviews I can see their brains switch off :-)
<chrisccoulson> hi Laney, Sweetshark, mlankhorst
<mlankhorst> heya
<Laney> "The disk drive for / is not present"
<Laney> happy Monday :(
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: was quite good, saturday was about places for the wedding, and quiet sunday as it was raining outside :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, excellent, thanks ... you?
<didrocks> you?
<mlankhorst> Laney: Please insert floppy in dry A!
<mlankhorst> drive*
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: http://i.imgur.com/LF4a2.png
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: :D
<Laney> (A)bort, (R)etry, (F)ail
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, we went to west midlands safari park on saturday, which was quite fun
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, good thanks :)
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: actually you do, it's just no floating points and a mildly different api
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ah, great!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you have safari parks in the u.k ... isn't that the wrong continent and weather? ;-)
<mlankhorst> interrupts are fun, too!
<chrisccoulson> seb128, heh :)
<chrisccoulson> the weather was actually not too bad on saturday
<chrisccoulson> it's a bit cold this morning though
<Laney> hum, it is there
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: yes, that pic was grekhs reaction to reading on a OS X dev manpage "dont program in kernelspace, its very black magic, be veeewwwy careful"
<chrisccoulson> Can people please stop breaking Firefox this week? :)
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: :D
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: well it is targetted towards the apple audience
<mlankhorst> and I can imagine it's black magic if you don't have the full kernel source..
<Laney> I saw some firefox crashes over the weekend that seemed correlated to saying "yes" to those new irritating webapp popups
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: https://plus.google.com/111049168280159033135/posts/Sq36QJGXn8r
<chrisccoulson> Laney, yeah. there are other things too. people are reporting cookies disappearing and general issues with the addon manager (addons being marked as third party and prompted to reinstall on each restart)
<chrisccoulson> from my bug mail at the weekend, firefox looks like a big steaming turd in quantal right now ;)
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: that first comment from tyler is spot on though
<mlankhorst> binary kernels suck
<chrisccoulson> eg, bug 1058220, bug 1058209, bug 1058135
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058220 in unity-firefox-extension "Firefox deletes Accept Cookies exceptions on one of profiles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058220
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058209 in webapps-greasemonkey "firefox re-installs Add-ons everytime I restart Ubuntu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058209
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058135 in unity-firefox-extension "Firefox loses cookies when closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058135
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: the first comment on the original post by kai is even better ...
<chrisccoulson> not very happy :(
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: not a good start to your day then :(
<chrisccoulson> i'll be ok after some coffee ;)
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: the real reason source code for binary blobs are hidden is because it's to conserve your eyes
<chrisccoulson> Laney, did you submit those crashes btw?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> well, I told it do, didn't check it was successful
<Laney> do/to
<chrisccoulson> Laney, got a crash ID in about:crashes?
<Laney> ah yes
<Sweetshark> mlankhorst: I have worked at a close source shop, I have seen ~everything. And the dark (pre-1990) corners of StarOffice had ... character ... too.
<Laney> fetching this archived report :O
<Laney> chrisccoulson: https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/24bb9f36-765e-4d12-87ab-5216b2120930
<chrisccoulson> Laney, thanks.
<chrisccoulson> so, callback being garbage collected? sigh....
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark: that's something you really don't want to say..
<chrisccoulson> Laney, bug 1059441
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059441 in webapps-greasemonkey "Firefox 15.0.1 Crash Report [@ proxy_LookupGeneric ] " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059441
 * Sweetshark throws around mutexguards until libreoffice is completely singlethreaded ...
<Sweetshark> muhahah
<Laney> chrisccoulson: cheers
<seb128> dpm, hey
<seb128> dpm, how are you?
<seb128> dpm, could you approve https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+imports ?
<chrisccoulson> Laney, there's quite a few more with a subtly different frame on the top of the stack too
<pitti> bonjour seb128, ça va?
<dpm> hey seb128 good morning, and done ;)
<pitti> hey dpm
<dpm> morning pitti
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<seb128> pitti, guten tag!
<seb128> pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: sehr gut, danke! wie war Dein Wochenende?
<seb128> pitti, es war gut danke ;-)
<davmor2> seb128, pitti: hey guys samaung s3 and sansa fuse on quantal are still not showing up as devices :(  did your fix in precise make it to debian and get pulled back into quantal?
<pitti> yes, if I fix stuff I do that straight upstream and then upload to D/sync to U
<pitti> so I guess there's something else wrong anywhere in between udev and rhythmbox
<pitti> davmor2: I guess I already asked you before, but does this have any hits? udevadm info --export-db|grep ID_MEDIA_PLAYER
<pitti> davmor2: (if the player is connected)
<davmor2> pitti yeap added to the bug I think but I'll double check once I found the new bug I wrote
<davmor2> pitti: from memory it showed up as expected iirc
<seb128> dpm, do you think we should tell the translators that the shopping lens is available to translate? can you do it? ;-)
<dpm> seb128, :) yes
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<davmor2> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1051951
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1051951 in gvfs "sansa fuze and samsung s3 phone are both shown as usb drive not devices" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> pitti: let me know if there is anything else I tracked down the old bug from precise incase it is related
<pitti> hm, quantal still has 06_music-player-mimetype.patch
<pitti> davmor2: subscribed and asked a q on the bug
<davmor2> pitti: done
<pitti> thanks; so, looks like a gvfs bug
<chrisccoulson> heh, http://browser.yandex.com/. time to change the default browser!
<davmor2> pitti:  if you need anything else just ping me or if you need me to test anything, I'm not really about today but irssi will email me.
<mvo> compiz keeps reseting my auto-raise settings somehow, noticed that on two boxes now :/
<mvo> (i.e. reseting to no-autoraise)
<mvo> but focus-follow-mouse is honored still
<pitti> mvo: me too, bug 1042041
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1042041 in compiz "1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 regression: keeps setting gsettings keys to wrong values" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042041
<mvo> cool, thanks pitti
<pitti> seb128: hm, now that we enable a11y by default, my apport GTK tests fail with ** (test_ui_gtk.py:8001): WARNING **: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.a11y.Bus was not provided by any .service files
<pitti> seb128: I can add at-spi2-core to the test dependencies, but shouldn't that rather be a dependency of GTK itself?
<seb128> pitti, I'm a bit unsure where the depends should be added, GTK would work
<seb128> libgail-3-0 depends on at-spi2-core though
<seb128> isn't gtk depending on libgail?
 * seb128 checks
<pitti> no
<pitti> libevince and nautilus do
<pitti> so libgtk-3-0 Depends: libgail-3-0 might be better then, if that's what GTK is actually talking to?
<seb128>   * debian/control.in:
<seb128>     - libgail-3-0 depends on at-spi2-core since a11y is an hard depends
<seb128> yeah, I did that
<seb128> let me check, I don't know well how a11y is working
<pitti> right, but libgail-3-0 doesn't get pulled in as a dep either
<seb128> especially not since this cycle
<pitti> hm, libgail-3-0 already depends on libgtk-3-0
<pitti> so better not do a cyclic dependency
<pitti> (Recommends: might do, though)
<seb128> pitti, in fact I asked in July on https://mail.gnome.org/archives/distributor-list/2012-July/msg00000.html
<seb128> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/distributor-list/2012-July/msg00001.html
<seb128> so yeah, we should probably add the depends to libgtk-3-0
<pitti> "recommends" then?
<seb128> thanks for the reminder I forgot to follow up on that and the warnings stopped there (because nautilus brings gail which brings the service)
<seb128> pitti, no, libgtk-3-0 Depends at-spi2-core
<pitti> ah, that way
<seb128> e.g move the depends from gail to gtk
<seb128> imho
<seb128> what do you think?
<pitti> right, then gail would still have it transitively
<pitti> shouldn't hurt to have it on both, though
<seb128> correct
<seb128> well, reading the second like I give
<seb128> the service is used by gtk, gnome-shell, unity, firefox
<seb128> not by gail
<seb128> so I think it's fine moving it
<chrisccoulson> my ears are burning
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, stop listening to that loud music!
<Laney> bah, I get prompted to install the webapp script every time I visit LP, but clicking "Install" does nothing
<seb128> Laney, czajkowski and didrocks are talking to the webapps guys and throwing bugs at them, let's see what they do with those
<chrisccoulson> i've thrown a few bugs their way too ;)
<czajkowski> Laney: ohhh confirm my bug
<czajkowski> Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-launchpad/+bug/1059457
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059457 in unity-webapps-launchpad "webapps keeps offering to install even when I've said never for this site " [Undecided,Triaged]
<czajkowski> that one annoys me on LP every day
<didrocks> Laney: bugs and stones to be exact :)
<Laney> I haven't said never
<Laney> I don't want to say never, because I want to try the script :P
<didrocks> Laney: this is bug #1059460 then
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059460 in libunity-webapps "With chromium, when clicking "yes" on any integration feature, nothing happens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059460
<Laney> well, with firefox
<czajkowski> Laney: aye an option to revist it at a later date might be useful
<Laney> but that yes
<didrocks> Laney: please change the comment then :)
<Laney> there
<seb128> pitti, do you want me to do the gtk depends change?
<pitti> seb128: commit to bzr sounds fine to me; I worked around it in apport's packaging fornow
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> tjaalton, hey, thanks for tracking down that intel frozen screen after screen blanking bug ;-)
<tjaalton> seb128: yw, was a nice couple of days..
 * didrocks hurray at tjaalton \o/
<seb128> tjaalton, I guess you will SRU that fix as well? ;-)
<tjaalton> seb128: yeah, in some form
<seb128> great
<tjaalton> there's a test for this in intel-gpu-tools git, so no need to run compiz and hope it happens (in order to verify the backport) :)
<mitya57> pitti: hi, re bug 1055295: the new gnome-panel still has .mo files stripped out, did you really fix that?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055295 in ubuntu-translations "Translation files are no longer installed in quantal" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055295
<pitti> mitya57: it's not supposed to have .mo files (i. e. stripping is working)
<pitti> langpacks are supposed to have gnome-panel
<pitti> mitya57: it's a known bug, will be fixed with the next langpack update
<pitti> (bug in LP)
<mitya57> why should gnome-panel translations be in langpacks?
<mitya57> because of edubuntu? :)
<seb128> mitya57, because translators asked for it (things in langpacks can get translations updates via launchpad without needing a source upload)
<seb128> mitya57, it also allows translators to translate strings from distro patches
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hum, I installed "libufe-xidgetter0 xul-ext-unity xul-ext-websites-integration", on next opening firefox opened tab for each extension I've installed asking if I want to install those ... is that expected?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, no, that's bug 1058209. i've no idea why it happens yet
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058209 in webapps-greasemonkey "firefox re-installs Add-ons everytime I restart Ubuntu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058209
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, thanks
<chrisccoulson> but your addon database is totally f**ked now (ie, all of your addons are now marked as third party)
<chrisccoulson> you'll need to uninstall them and manually reinstall them to fix that
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, I'm in that broken state so I can help debugging if you need somebody who gets the issue
<chrisccoulson> the problem is that the addon database is already broken now :/
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how it gets in to that state
<seb128> ok, so I can just start my firefox?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, you'll probably get asked to reenable your addons again if you restart
<seb128> ** (firefox:9047): WARNING **: Failed to open webapp application path dir /usr/local/share/unity-webapps/userscripts: Error opening directory '/usr/local/share/unity-webapps/userscripts': No such file or directory
<seb128> hum
<chrisccoulson> seb128, are there any errors in the error console? (assuming you've not restarted yet)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, sorry, I restarted...
<chrisccoulson> ah, never mind :/
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and reproduce it here, but i've not managed to so far
<chrisccoulson> seb128, what other addons do you have installed?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, greasemonkey firebug flashblocker were the only ones
<seb128> greasemonkey was disabling to workaround the segfault I pinged you about last week
<seb128> oh and testpilot
<chrisccoulson> seb128, mind setting a path for "extensions.log" in about:config, so that addon manager errors are written to a file?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, what key is that? I've a extensions.logging.enabled but it's a bool
<tkamppeter> pitti, I do not know whether you can approve packages into Quantal, I have uploaded a cups package to the queue to fix the three known crash bugs.
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, you need to create a new string preference
<pitti> tkamppeter: no, I don't; the release team should regularly review the pending uploads
<seb128> chrisccoulson, that doesn't seem to work, I set a "extensions.log;/home/seb128/.mozilla/debug"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, but no such file after restarting firefox
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, it will get created on the first error that the addon manager logs to the console
<seb128> ok
<tkamppeter> Laney, hi
<Laney> hello
<Laney> I'll review the queue this afternoon
<Laney> ;-)
<tkamppeter> Laney, are you working on avahi-daemon? Whenever CUPS is started avahi-daemon runs up to 100% CPU. How can one debug this?
<Laney> no I'm not, sorry
<tkamppeter> Laney, who is it?
<Laney> nobody in particular afaik
<tkamppeter> Anyone knows how to debug avahi-daemon?
<tkamppeter> Whoever accepted CUPS, thank you for doing it so quickly.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i really feel like drinking tea
<chrisccoulson> that's unusual
<Sweetshark> seb128: you got mail. Signing off for hibernate now.
<seb128> Sweetshark, great job, thanks for the work and for the status update, enjoy your deserved sleep ;-)
<seb128> Sweetshark, I can do manual testing and have a look to the diff ... where is it?
<dpm> hey all, I'm not sure how important this package is, but could someone look at bug 1048985 to ensure a .pot file is built and translations are shipped? Thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048985 in gtk-vnc "The gtk-vnc package needs to generate a .pot file during the build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1048985
<seb128> dpm, hey, thanks for pointing it
<desrt> seb128, larsu: did you find my branch?
<seb128> hey desrt
<larsu> desrt, hm, I wasn't looking for it :)
<seb128> neither was I ;-)
<larsu> ha
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-appmenu/lp1042824
<desrt> ya.  that one :)
<desrt> larsu: your turn to review (and test) :)
<seb128> desrt, things don't show up until you merge propose them usually
<desrt> oh right
<desrt> i always forget about that one :)
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> anyway... this is a pre-proposal :)
 * desrt wants lars to take a look since it's actually his branch
<larsu> I'll have a look in a minute
<seb128> desrt, can you https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-appmenu/lp1042824/+register-merge ? ;-)
<desrt> no
<seb128> that will give us a nice diff, etc
<desrt> i want larsu to look it over
<desrt> and possibly add more changes
<seb128> well, you can iterate over a merge request, and at least it gives you a diff on launchpad to look at
<larsu> how can I turn off those "do you want to turn this into a webapp" notifications in firefox?
<larsu> they are annoying!
<chrisccoulson> larsu, yeah, i know. that's nothing to do with firefox though ;)
<desrt> https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-appmenu/lp1042824/+merge/127261
<chrisccoulson> that's the unity webapps stuff
<seb128> larsu, uninstall xul-ext-websites-integration
<larsu> chrisccoulson, sure, I'm complaining about the plugin
<seb128> larsu, or wait for the webapp guys to fix it, they are just looking at those bugs (the U.S guys are just getting online)
<larsu> seb128, I don't want to uninstall webapps
<seb128> larsu, send a patch? :p
<desrt> larsu: i've been starting the hud-awareness work on top of this branch
<larsu> it seems like a design decision to ask me everytime, instead of a bug
<seb128> larsu, no, it's a bug
<desrt> larsu: it starts to occur to me that (a) we are growing a lot of redundancy wrt. app_menu_model vs. menubar_model and (b) the use of app_menu_model (and 'application' action group) in the indicator case is a bit weird
<larsu> seb128, it shoudn't ask me?
<larsu> desrt, actionmuxer!
<seb128> larsu, it should ask you once, and respect your "yes" or "no"
<desrt> larsu: stop that :p
<larsu> seb128, there's no yes/no, there's only "install" and a close button
<larsu> oh, there's a "don't ask again"
<larsu> why is that inside a popup menu?
<desrt> larsu: geesh.  all you ever do is complain about canonical-written software
<larsu> desrt, it would fit beautifully
<chrisccoulson> lol
<larsu> desrt, s/written/designed
<chrisccoulson> larsu, they're just using the standard popup notification API in firefox, which gives you a popup menu ;)
<larsu> chrisccoulson, got it. I'd be much happier if the status bar would gain an icon when unity integration is available
<seb128> desrt, I can complain about GNOME code as well if you want ;-)
<larsu> instead of the popover
<desrt> seb128: new nautilus is pretty cool!
<desrt> as it turns out...
<larsu> desrt, seriously?
<chrisccoulson> larsu, yeah, this is an abuse of the popup notification system tbh. it's meant for stuff that really needs your attention immediately
<chrisccoulson> not for asking random questions
<larsu> chrisccoulson, and we want many websites to offer integration. So potentially every website I visit asks me this question....
<desrt> larsu: ya.  i kinda like it.
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<didrocks> larsu: I'm getting the webapps team to fix it and test what they ship…
<didrocks> for once :)
<larsu> didrocks, hehe. Amazing
<didrocks> larsu: and you only saw one bug on 4 we filed and marked critical this morning :p
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, can you get them to fix bug 1059441 too please? :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059441 in webapps-greasemonkey "Firefox 15.0.1 Crash Report [@ proxy_LookupGeneric ] " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059441
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: ah, popey didn't get to reproduce the crash
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: adding to the list
<larsu> didrocks, I don' really mind the bugs (it's new software after all), but the popover that I see every time I visit a web page
<chrisccoulson> and also ensure that they're checking https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/ regularly....
<didrocks> larsu: I do mind that PS is pushing things on ubuntu which never worked for weeks :)
<larsu> didrocks, I'm not saying that's a good thing. Just that that wasn't what I complained about ;)
 * larsu tries to complain about one thing at a time
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, they don't need to reproduce it. i can tell you what the crash is already ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's a callback going out of scope and being garbage collected
<chrisccoulson> they just need to track that down and fix their memory management
<chrisccoulson> easy :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: if it's easy, can you maybe talk to them about the exact place of the issue? :)
<desrt> DELAY THE RELEASE!!
<didrocks> desrt: zomg? ;)
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, maybe. although, i didn't really plan to be spending time on this :)
<didrocks> desrt: no, it's too early for that, you have that in a week :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: well, maybe it's better to work together the get quantal in the best shape?
<dpm> hey Sweetshark, do you know if there is any workaround or fix scheduled for bug 1049025. It currently makes it extremely awkward to do the basic operation of selecting text with the mouse. I've had to actually install Word on a VM for my girlfriend to avoid her ditching Ubuntu altogether. You can help me regain an Ubuntu user and save a relationship! ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1049025 in libreoffice "Can't select text/highlight using mouse" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049025
<popey> didrocks, yeah, haven't reproduced it yet
<popey> seb128, where would I file a bug in the popup that comes up when you try to logout and an app (like U1 file sync) wants to supress the logout?
<seb128> popey, what about those?
<seb128> popey, the popup themself (like their ui,wording) or the fact that the app triggers one?
<popey> seb128, e.g. if u1 is syncing files and I want to logout now it pops up a box, I click "logout anyway" and it doesn't.
<seb128> gnome-session
<popey> thanks!
<seb128> it doesn't even if you wait?
<seb128> here it takes sometime up to a minute
<seb128> but it usually does
<popey> yes, it does if you wait
<popey> but the dialog gives no indication that waiting is part of the process
<seb128> right, gnome-session in any case
<popey> ta
<seb128> but it's one of those bugs I doubt anyone will look at
<popey> heh
<popey> noted :)
<Laney> chrisccoulson: got this one earlier https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/d054b980-5092-4bf2-9fcd-11da82121001 - is it the same as before?
<chrisccoulson> Laney, possibly. i'm not sure because there's no stack data for the top 4 frames. but i imagine that it is
<Laney> ta
<larsu> desrt, reusing hud_menu_model_context_get_action_name to stitch together namespaces is kind of weird (at first, I thought you lost support for nested namespaces)
<desrt> larsu: i agree, slightly
<desrt> for this reason:
<desrt> for composing action names, you expect "win." + NULL to be equal to NULL
<desrt> (ie: no action, no action, regardless of namespace)
<desrt> for namespaces, you expect "win." + NULL to equal "win."
<desrt> (ie: no namespace, just use the one already there)
<desrt> i implement the second logic
<desrt> and avoid it being problematic in the first case by not creating HudItems unless action is non-NULL
<larsu> why not do the namespace-stitching in place where you need it?
<larsu> i.e. in context_new
<larsu> also, I'd add a comment that the context is immutable. Otherwise your ref-when-same-as-parent thing in context_new falls apart
<desrt> i am doing the stitching in context_new()
<desrt> via a call to the other function
<larsu> I mean, do it without the call
<larsu> oh well, not a biggie
<desrt> why?  it's exactly what the call does :)
<larsu> it does have the problem you described
<desrt> but it's not used in that case for the other thing
<desrt> so it's not really a problem...
<larsu> except it's confusing your reviewer!
<desrt> no it's not
<desrt> you just like to complain about all canonical-written software
<larsu> not true: I tend to really like some canonical-written software
<desrt> just not the hud?
<desrt> i guess i can understand that
<larsu> anyway: the third thing I noticed: if you're saving the prefix in the instance now, why are you still explicitly passing it into add_model?
<desrt> because in the recursive stage it will be different
<desrt> ie: we call add_model() every time we see a new submenu menu item.  the prefix we give there should be the text of that item
<desrt> like App > File > Recent Documents > etc...
<desrt> it's going to be different at each step
<larsu> true, sorry about that
<larsu> desrt, still, I'd move the add_model call in new_for_endpoint to the end, when collector is fully initialized
<desrt> lemme take a look
<desrt> i think you're right
<desrt> but that's where you put it :p
<larsu> otherwise it's much better than before, thanks. Should I approve the MR or are you still adding things to that branch?
<desrt> still adding
<desrt> but no harm merging what's here
<desrt> did you test it much?
<larsu> I tested it
<desrt> okay
<desrt> i didn't ;)
 * larsu goes test some more
<larsu> I'll merge it, with the one change of moving the add_model call down
<desrt> great
<desrt> my other stuff doesn't go near there
<larsu> just push it into a different branch on lp when you're done
<desrt> yup
<larsu> desrt, about your earlier observation: I think we should separate the indicatorsource from the menumodel source
<desrt> ya.  i was thinking so
<desrt> it's too late to get into that kind of thing, but ya....
<larsu> the question is: how do we share the menumodel-searching bits
<desrt> it's quite easy
<desrt> i was a bit annoyed with the approach you took at first, fwiw
<desrt> but i can't really blame you since i sort of pushed it that way myself
<larsu> I didn't know the code base well enough when I started this patch
<desrt> but in short that we should have is an indicator souce and an app (window?) source
<larsu> and I thought, "ah, menumodelcollector, seems like the right place"
<desrt> and a dbusmenucollector and a gmenumodelcollector
<desrt> the dbusmenu/menumodel collectors should just work on object paths
<desrt> one object path
<larsu> yeah that makes sense
<desrt> the indictor and app sources would be responsible for instantiating (and dispatching to) the appropriate menu collectors
<larsu> we should put that on the todo list of $INDICATOR_APPMENU_MAINTAINER
<desrt> this sort of abstraction will become more important when apps start having non-menu sources of huditems
<desrt> the current architecture is a bit of a hold-over from the original version of the code
<larsu> yup, and then we just add a new collector for whatever protocol we choose
<desrt> i should have burned it to the ground and started fresh
<desrt> but i rather rewrote it one-class-at-a-time
<desrt> so a bit of the old design stayed
<desrt> anyway... i also want to make a 'collector' a specific kind of source
<desrt> we have two distinct types of hudsources right now
<desrt> ones that only pass searches down to other sources (like the 'list' source)
<desrt> and ones that actually do searches over lists of huditems
<desrt> all of the second type are called 'collector' in their name
<desrt> which is the distinction...
<desrt> but it's not formalised
<desrt> would be nice if we created a collector class that actually maintained the list of huditems instead of having to duplicate the code for that
<desrt> particularly because then we could get more clever about change notifications
<desrt> ie: not needing to redo the entire search just because some (possibly-unrelated) menu item was added
<larsu> sound good. I wonder who will ever have the time to do this, though
<desrt> rumour has it jussi is on hud duty next cycle
<popey> chrisccoulson, got my firefox crash.. can I/you find it in their database if I "Tell mozilla.." and add my email address?
<chrisccoulson> popey, no, i can only find it by crash ID (from about:crashes)
<popey> chrisccoulson, 4cffb435-d5d5-c5fc-6947443b-0b75a603
<popey> that was after clicking "install" on launchpad.net for the webapps integration
<Laney> classic
<chrisccoulson> popey, hmmm, that id doesn't return anything :/
<popey> yeah, mozilla says "throttling"
<chrisccoulson> do you get anything if you try to click the link?
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> popey, i guess it's bug 1059441
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059441 in webapps-greasemonkey "Firefox 15.0.1 Crash Report [@ proxy_LookupGeneric ] " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059441
<popey> :(
<larsu> desrt, good thing I tested again :P http://paste.ubuntu.com/1253916/
<desrt> ahh!
<desrt> thanks :)
<desrt> underscores?
<larsu> yep
<desrt> Sweetshark: hey... did your guys ever integrate that hud-awareness code i sent them?
<desrt> i'm about to land the other half in the hud
<desrt> without it it's unlikely that we'll have working libreoffice + hud
<seb128> mterry, hey
<mterry> seb128, hello!
<seb128> mterry, happy monday! how are you?
<mterry> seb128, good.  What's up?
<seb128> mterry, do you notice bugs assigned to you or when you get Cced (just wondering if I should ping you on IRC as well when I want your input,;look on something)
<mterry> seb128, I should see them.  Is there a bug I didn't comment on?
<mterry> seb128, (you talking about the loading circle one?)
<mterry> I hadn't seen that behavior in the past, so I'm updating to make sure I have latest of everything
<seb128> mterry, nothing, you didn't comment on, I just assigned you those:
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1051946
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1051946 in unity-greeter "onboard should be launched everytime after user enabled it in unity-greeter" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1059447
<seb128>  
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059447 in unity-greeter "loading circle (in login authentication) is enlarged, out of its size" [High,Confirmed]
<mterry> Yeah, saw that too
<seb128> mterry, and I was wondering if I should IRC ping as well
<seb128> cool
<seb128> mterry, well, GtkSpinner were broken and not spinning due to Gtk,Theme until friday
<mterry> seb128, no, assigning or subscribing should be enough
<mterry> seb128, true
<seb128> mterry, which is probably why you didn't see it before ;-)
<seb128> mterry, ok, thanks
<mterry> it was spinning a little bit, but yeah, if there was a theme update, I believe it could break us
<seb128> mterry, other quick one, software-properties-gtk is back as a system settings icon ... do you know if that's wanted? (we dropped it in precise)
<seb128> e.g design decision or bug?
<seb128> mterry, other quick one, software-properties-gtk is back as a system settings icon ... do you know if that's wanted? (we dropped it in precise)
<mterry> seb128, no, I don't know if that's intentional
<seb128> ok, thanks
<mterry> seb128, I didn't do it intentionally anyway
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> revno: 781
<seb128> committer: Didier Roche <didier.roche@canonical.com>
<seb128>   * data/software-properties-gtk.desktop.in:
<seb128>     - show software-properties in gnome-control-center
<didrocks> seb128: it is intentional
<didrocks> seb128: now that jockey isn't
<seb128> hum, I doubt anyone is going to look for drivers under "software sources"
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> but oh, well, if that's what design wants...
<didrocks> seb128: it was discussed here, not sure with who and no time to check the logs :)
<seb128> didrocks, don't worry, I was just wanted to check if that was wanted, it is, moving on ;-)
<jbicha> Software Source really needs some keywords for drivers
<jbicha> we should remember to leave breadcrumbs behind when we move stuff around
<jbicha> it is mentioned in the Release Notes but who reads that?
<seb128> jbicha, hey, how are you?
<jbicha> seb128: hey, I'm doing fine, looking forward to Boston in a few days
<seb128> oh, you are going to boston summit, great ;-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, are you going too?
<jbicha> https://live.gnome.org/Boston2012/Participants
<seb128> chrisccoulson, nah, I don't fancy flying over the atlantic when I don't need to and just before release is not a good time
<chrisccoulson> ah :)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, surely just before the release is the best time? (for you, anyway) ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not to mention that it's more of a hackfest than a conf and I'm not really involved in any of the things they will hack on
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> i wasn't really sure what it involved ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it's sort of rh's distro sprint it seems :p
<chrisccoulson> heh
<jbicha> lol, well I'll go spy on them then ;)
<seb128> jbicha, ;-)
<didrocks> jbicha: you did receives all the bugs to record everything, isn't it? :)
<jbicha> not yet, maybe in today's mail?
<didrocks> :)
<chrisccoulson> i love it when a bug turns out to be not my fault: bug 1035755 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1035755 in libdbusmenu-qt "Extension causes context/drop down menus to disappear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035755
<Fifo> Hi
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Hi Jeremy!
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Did you notice my resubmission of https://code.launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/ubuntu/precise/ubuntu-docs/SRU-guest-session-fix/+merge/127151 ?  Any chance that we can agree on that SRU-MP as well? ;-)
<jbicha> GunnarHj: sorry, precise docs are frozen, we're not going to add new content or even fix typos at this point
<jbicha> breaking the docs freeze breaks translations which would require the translators to re-translate those new strings and they aren't expecting to have to do that when they're trying to work on quantal translations
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok ... by frozen, do you mean frozen frozen or frozen until the 12.04.1 release?
<jbicha> frozen frozen, we don't really have a good system for how we handle fixing docs post-docs-string-freeze
<jbicha> GNOME has an advantage in that their docs don't freeze weeks before release; they can keep fixing things for several weeks after release
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I realize that an exception in this case might lead to untranslated strings in some translations. OTOH, considering that the target document is English only, that wouldn't be a disaster would it?
<jbicha> no, that wouldn't be a disaster but it's not ideal either
<jbicha> what we need is a policy for how we handle post-docs-string-freeze corrections or additions: what fixes are important enough? how much time do translators need? what are the actions required?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Sounds like a topic for ubuntu-doc. Would you like me to start such a discussion?
<GunnarHj> Or would you prefer to introduce the topic yourself?
<jbicha> I probably won't get to it for a while, so you're welcome to take on the topic if you like and start drafting the policy
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok, I'll try to do something... The usual reward when you suggest something, right? ;-)
<GunnarHj> jbicha: All respect for your great work with keeping the docs in order!
<jdstrand> tedg: the apparmor profiles for freerdp and uccsconfigure should allow chromium to run, correct?
<tedg> jdstrand, I believe so, they're exactly the same as the guest session ones.
<tedg> Haven't tested though.
<jdstrand> ok, I am making changes to the guest session ones, so need to make them here too
<tedg> jdstrand, Yeah, I think that it would make sense for you guys to make some abstractions for the guest stuff.
<jdstrand> that is part of it
<tedg> jdstrand, That way we can lock them all down at the same time.
<tedg> Ah, cool.  Then don't mind me :-)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webapps-greasemonkey/+bug/1058209/comments/19
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058209 in webapps-greasemonkey "firefox re-installs Add-ons everytime I restart Ubuntu" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<chrisccoulson> that's bad
<chrisccoulson> so, missing cookies and broken addon manager are all the same bug
<chrisccoulson> because the storage service in firefox fails to initialize after installing webapps :/
<seb128> chrisccoulson, likely to be an easy to fix issue?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i hope so. see my last comment on the bug ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, great ;-) thanks for working on that!
<seb128> mterry, \o/
<seb128> mterry, thanks for the unity-greeter fixes
<mterry> :)
<mterry> seb128, no problem, sorry you had to waste some time uploading the session chooser one right before I did an upstream release.  I had been holding off until some merges landed, but you couldn't have known that
<mterry> seb128, do you know who on the the Desktop team is going to the GNOME Boston Summit?
<seb128> mterry, no worry, it took like 10min and the issue was annoying me personally ;-)
<seb128> mterry, you?
<seb128> mterry, otherwise nobody from Canonical I think
<mterry> seb128, I plan to for some of it.  My Saturday is busy, but hopefully I'll pop in on Sunday/Monday
<seb128> or desrt if you count him as Canonicaler
<seb128> jbicha will be there as well
<mterry> seb128, OK.  jbicha is going too now
<mterry> yeah
<seb128> mterry, https://live.gnome.org/Boston2012/Participants
<mterry> oh whoops, should add myself I suppose
<seb128> yeah :)
<chrisccoulson> ah, i love being able to download an ISO in a little over 90 seconds :)
<mterry> seb128, I'm going to look at some unassigned bugs from the q-tracking list unless you've got something special you want me to look at
<seb128> mterry, nothing special, q-tracking or top errors.ubuntu.com issues
<seb128> mterry, if you feel like doing gvfs hacking we have a gvfs-fuse errors out on double free when unmounting
<cyphermox> mterry: if you're familiar with online accounts I may need help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/1049028
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1049028 in gnome-online-accounts "Unable to create gmail account" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cyphermox> (but it's just that I haven't gotten to it yet, busy with another ugly visible bug in evo)
<seb128> cyphermox, mterry: we don't support goa, please upstream those issues but don't spend too much time on it
<cyphermox> ok
<chrisccoulson> is this "everyone assign work to mterry day" today?
<chrisccoulson> :)
<mterry> :-/
<cyphermox> nah ;)
<mterry> :)
<cyphermox> seb128: will do
<seb128> thanks
<cyphermox> it's just very very ugly and confusing, caused by two prominent checkboxes when adding accounts, and enabled by default ;)
<seb128> did you try talking to mbarnes about it?
<mterry> seb128, what's the double free bug?
<mterry> bug 1053561 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1053561 in gvfs "gvfsd-fuse assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/gvfs//gvfsd-fuse: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x00007f79a0022140 ***" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053561
<seb128> mterry, bug #1053561
<seb128> mterry, bah, you got me ;-)
<seb128> mterry, that and a stack of other issues
<seb128> well, I think lot of recent bugs are the same issue
<seb128> mterry, it seems to happen on unmount
<mterry> k
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-02
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I'm trying to figure out how to fix the missing a11y themes
<robert_ancell> jbicha, patching them back in?
<jbicha> well we can't do a normal quilt patch since those don't work for binary files
<robert_ancell> yeah, that's as far as I got :)
<robert_ancell> stupid dpkg/quilt
<jbicha> maybe I could hack something together with debian/rules re-adding the files
<RAOF> Add uuencoded files in the patch, uudecode in debian/rules.
<RAOF> jbicha: ^^
<sarnold> eww, is that really the best option?
<RAOF> It's a fairly common option.
<jbicha> since we're moving two entire directories, I'd rather figure out the 2-3 lines I need to add in debian/rules
<jbicha> dpkg-source: info: using source format `3.0 (quilt)'
<jbicha> dpkg-source: error: unwanted binary file: debian/LowContrast/icons/48x48/devices/input-mouse.png
<jbicha> yikes, that's not working either :(
<xnox> jbicha: you need to list binaries you want to include
<xnox> jbicha: see man dpkg-source
<xnox> it's something like ./debian/source/included-binaries
<xnox> or something.
<xnox> but check the manpage for syntax and correct name
<xnox> works much better than uuencode. Or ship the binary files anywhere in ./debian/ dir and move them about as needed.
<jbicha> well we can't do a normal quilt patch since those don't work for binary file
<jbicha> The two UIFE's I'm watching that still haven't landed yet (!) are
<jbicha> http://pad.lv/cial icon 1056191
<pitti> Good morning
<jbicha> http://pad.lvdisable online search results option to System Settings>Privacyg
<jbicha> uif
<jbicha> sudo dpkg -i ../bu*.deb
<jbicha> comp#%BOUT24
<jbicha> has:attachment to:jbicha@ubuntu.com
<pitti> jbicha: that didn't look like being meant for a public IRC channel?
<jbicha> has:attachment to:jbicha@ubuntu.comYou had a sign-off process to contribute to the documentation?
<jbicha> The docs string freeze was September 25 so I didn't have a chance to see about iyour work.
<jbicha> I'd like to forward your work to the ubuntu-docs list. Am I correct that it's licensed as CC-BY-SA 3.0Jeremy I did write material for previews, shopping (and how to disable it, which I hadwrite since the procedure changed). I adapted GNOME's material about online accounts.
<jbicha> well we can't do a normal quilt patch since those don't work for binary filesbzr diff | less
<jbicha> qbzr uncommit
<jbicha> ynano debfx RAOF
<RAOF> ???
<jbicha> ynano debfthemes/x RAOF
<jbicha> rm -rf ../bu
<jbicha> bzr bd
<jbicha> byobu
<jbicha> stupid X
<jbicha> I'm not even sure how that happened
<jbicha> and I'm not sure why my computer was calling out for help to RAOF
<jbicha> maybe I should blame gdm actually
<jbicha> any ideas how my keyboard output was going to two windows at once?
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks!
<pitti> didrocks: finally went over the bronchitis?
<didrocks> pitti: still some little rest and cough, but it's really minor compared to what it was. So mostly over, thanks! :)
<didrocks> pitti: how are you?
<pitti> nice to hear!
<pitti> Je vais tres bien, merci
<RAOF> pitti: Good day! Would you be up for a little Debian sponsoring? Porters would quite like colord 0.1.21-3 to be uploaded, so it builds on !Linux archs. ☺
<pitti> RAOF: Oui, je peux
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<jibel> guten Morgen pitti
<pitti> RAOF: spotted in the build log: is that known? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255398/
<pitti> RAOF: anyway, that's not something recent, so I'll upload -3
<RAOF> pitti: Hm, I didn't notice that.
<RAOF> That's probably the gir fixes that are in later colord versions :)
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> good morning chrisccoulson :)
<chrisccoulson> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: way better, bronchitis almost over \o/ and you?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, that's good :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too bad, but i have quite a headache this morning
<didrocks> urgh, not enough sleep?
<didrocks> how is the family?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they're ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> jo had a cold last week, and i think i'm getting it now ;)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: typical at this time of year, I think :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah :(
<chrisccoulson> never mind :)
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: better to be sick before UDS, you will be stronger for the virus melting pot! :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> at least we got to the bottom of bug 1058209 yesterday :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058209 in webapps-greasemonkey "firefox re-installs Add-ons everytime I restart Ubuntu" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058209
<didrocks> yeah, I saw that, excellent :)
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça va?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> hey didrocks, pitti! ca va bien, et vous ?
<pitti> seb128: je vais trés bien, merci!
<seb128> "très" ... ton français devient bon, tu écris presque sans fautes ! ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: ça va :)
<pitti> seb128: je fais de mon mieux :)
<seb128> didrocks, don't you forget something?
 * pitti reminds didrocks about meeting reminder reminder
<didrocks> seb128: how can I forget to reminds you about the desktop reminder? I can remember that even if pitti just did remind me about reminding you from the reminder :)
<didrocks> *phew* :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<didrocks> yw! ;-)
 * seb128 hugs didrocks pitti
 * didrocks hugs seb128 and pitti
 * pitti embrasse seb128 et didrocks
<seb128> hum
<seb128> group kissing now? :p
<pitti> embrasser != "embrace" (hug)?
<seb128> no = kiss
<pitti> false friend then? I thought "baisser" was kiss
<seb128> well, it can be used for both
<seb128> lol
<seb128> not as a verb
<pitti> "baiser"
<didrocks> pitti: you meant "baiser" and you don't want to use that word :)
<seb128> "donne un baiser" works
<seb128> baiser is slang for making love :p
<didrocks> baiser is more "fuck-area-related" :)
<pitti> didrocks: really? in Germany we use it all the time, it's the name of some kind of cookies
<pitti> (baked whipped eggwhite with sugar)
<seb128> not quite the same in France then ;-)
<pitti> sheesh
<didrocks> pitti: it's vulgar in French, don't even try it :)
<seb128> well as a verb, you can use it "donner un baiser" fine
<pitti> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baiser <- c'est le pâte
<seb128> that's "give a kiss"
<seb128> hum, cakes, cookies!
<didrocks> pitti: ah, some kind of meringue :)
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128, pitti
<pitti> err, "la pâte", oui?
<pitti> bonjour chrisccoulson! bienvenue au chambre de français!
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks ;)
<pitti> argh, compiz is getting on my nerves; restarting, brb
<didrocks> pitti: qu'est-ce qui se passe?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey chrisccoulson, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks, other than quite a headache this morning. it doesn't help that there are people digging up the road outside of the house as well ;)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> no noise here ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> ooh, silence!
<chrisccoulson> i should probably enjoy this brief moment :)
 * didrocks starts chrisccoulson's mpd remotely :)
<didrocks> with noise-from-street.ogg :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<didrocks> you're really welcome! :)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: on each and every lp page I get this popup nagging to install the pluginscript. once I click on "install" nothing happens. Known issue?
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, i think so. but that's not from firefox ;)
<chrisccoulson> there were some others talking about the same issue yesterday
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: k, I just thought you would know ;)
<chrisccoulson> i think Laney had the issue too
<Laney> hey, yeah
<Laney> there's a bug somewhere
<Laney> bug #1057800
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1057800 in libunity-webapps "Some userscripts fail to load immediately after install" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057800
<Laney> or bug #1059460
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059460 in libunity-webapps "When clicking "yes" on any integration prompt, nothing happens" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059460
<pitti> didrocks: just the old "keeps auto-raising" bug again :(
<Sweetshark> seb128: do you have a second?
<seb128> Sweetshark, yes
<didrocks> pitti: argh :/
<Sweetshark> seb128: looking at http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/bjoern-michaelsen.html, bug 780399, bug 1017771 and the bibliography task are all pretty much the same -- The infrastructure for that (PkgKit integration) is in place -- that was the hard part and the remaining code changes to use that should be simple. However, we are very late in the cycle and I would like to keep some reserves for remaining trouble with the unity stuff (which i
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 780399 in libreoffice "Wizard doesn't run without libreoffice-java-common installed. The user should be notified to install it when running a wizard." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780399
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1017771 in libreoffice "LibreOffice Calc needs extra packages to use Address book" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017771
<Sweetshark> seb128: so, should I a/ still try to force it in before final freeze b/ maybe prepare it for the 3.6.3 SRU for quantal c/ postpone completely to quantal+1
<seb128> Sweetshark, c/ I would say
<seb128> there a "nice to have" but it's not the end of the world if they wait next cycle
<seb128> we can discuss "b" later if we feel it would be useful to SRU but I don't think it's needed for a nonLTS version
<Sweetshark> seb128: k, thanks.
<seb128> Sweetshark, is that your opinion as well?
<Sweetshark> seb128: I just needed someone rational confirming this as I am just annoyed by having it 99% done and then still missing this cycle.
<Sweetshark> yes, the rational part of me agrees ;)
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> Sweetshark, if that's of any confort you can tell the annoyed part of you that enabling those would be a feature and that if you ask for a FFe the release guys will hurt you :p
<Sweetshark> seb128: OTOH the release guys have to be kept on a constant level of pain, so that they are kept in training ...
<mlankhorst> doesn't that make them bitter?
<Laney> bitter is very welcome, indeed
<mlankhorst> "No! You can't have shiny!"
<mlankhorst> "You see I have this opportunity to grant you this very small amount of pleasure, but I get the pleasure out of denying you that small bit of pleasure."
<Laney> phew
<Laney> webkit and qt4-x11 are both uploaded
<Laney> let's see how that goes
<seb128> Laney, \o/ well done, thanks a lot for that
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> now for some queue reviews before lunch, then piloting this afternoon
<MCR1> I am having issues with complete visual lockups on 12.10 for about 4 weeks now. All graphics lock up, except for the mousepointer which is still rendered correctly and all I can do about it is to reboot via VT.
<MCR1> Is this problem known ?
<MCR1> It makes serious work impossible on 12.10.
<Laney> MCR1: what graphics? you probably want to speak to the #ubuntu-x guys like mlankhorst
<MCR1> Laney: It is an ATI 5750 HD with gallium driver... I already tried to change MESA driver and other things from the xorg edgers PPA, but it did not help... but thanx a lot for the info though...
<MCR1> I am just wondering if it is just me suffering from that, because I had confirmation from other people experiencing exactly the same thing...
<seb128> MCR1, do you have a bug number for the issue?
<MCR1> seb128: nope, not for this one...
<seb128> MCR1, no wonder it doesn't get worked then...
<mitya57> MCR1: does this happen after resume from suspend/sleep?
<seb128> you should open a bug using ubuntu-bug just after getting the issue (so the logs might have useful infos)
<mitya57> I have been experiencing a similar bug on Debian sid some time ago
<MCR1> seb128: I am just wondering how a bug like this can even pass automatic testing
<seb128> mitya57, do you think about the intel bug that recently got fixed? MCR1 says he uses ati
<mitya57> seb128: which intel bug?
<seb128> MCR1, because we don't own every card and chipset available on the market and some bugs are hardware specific
<MCR1> mitya57: No, it usually happens during strong disk activity, like updating or compiling
<seb128> mitya57, bug #966744
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966744 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] Resume from suspend leaves me with black screen or a screen of the desktop before it suspended. Compiz hung in intel_update_renderbuffers() from intel_prepare_render() from brw_draw_prims()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966744
<mitya57> seb128: I don't use compiz
<seb128> MCR1, well anyway open a bug and ping #ubuntu-x about it
<seb128> mitya57, do you use another compositor,GL desktop?
<seb128> mitya57, that bug is not specific to compiz
<mitya57> seb128: I was getting it with gnome shell
<seb128> yeah, could be the same bug
<mitya57> thanks for the link anyway, I'll test the new version
<seb128> yw
<MCR1> seb128: okay, but no time today - I'll do it in the next days...
<seb128> MCR1, thanks
<xclaesse> who was working on the GNOME remix?
<xclaesse> just to tell: the new boot splash does not work when asking encryption pwd :(
<kenvandine> xclaesse, jbicha
<jbicha> xclaesse: oh you mean bug 1060123?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060123 in ubuntu-gnome-default-settings "Plymouth theme does not show password prompt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060123
<xclaesse> jbicha, looks like it, thx !
<xclaesse> jbicha, it went back to text mode here when typing p<d
<xclaesse> *pwd
<jbicha> I have to admit I don't use ecryptfs and I don't know much about plymouth
<jbicha> I subscribed the two guys that made that theme though
<xclaesse> jbicha, you can now get it from the normal ubuntu installer
<xclaesse> before Quantal it was only from alternate installer
<jbicha> oh, you mean "full disk" encryption? I haven't used that either yet
<jcastro_> didrocks, hey so is `dconf reset -f /org/compiz/` still not recommended? What do we tell people who want to reset their Unity configuration?
<didrocks> jcastro_: I think it's not recommended dconf doesn't update gsettings apps listening to the key AFAIK
<jcastro_> bummer, so is there no way for people to undo whatever they break?
<didrocks> jcastro_: there is no easy solution for people to reset their Unity and Compiz configuration as each plugin has its own schema
<jcastro_> bummer
<didrocks> didn't change since we last discuss ;)
<jcastro_> right
<jcastro_> I just want to know what to tell people when they break something. :)
<didrocks> gsettings list-relocatable-schemas | grep compiz
<didrocks> note down the relocatable schemas
<didrocks> then gsettings reset <each schema from the list above>:/org/compiz/profiles/unity
<didrocks> maybe an extra / at the end
<didrocks> should be scriptable, that's what I told on the merge request removing it
<didrocks> would be cool if someone will do that properly
<didrocks> jcastro_: ^
<jcastro_> ok
<didrocks> jcastro_: oupss, should be reset-recursively instead of reset :)
<didrocks> jcastro_: needs testing, but I think in theory, that would work
<jcastro_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<jcastro_> I put a fat bounty on it, that should get it some attention. :)
<didrocks> want me to answer here?
<jcastro_> let's see what the bounty generates
<didrocks> yeah, seeing it :)
<jcastro_> you can do something more important. :)
<didrocks> jcastro_: can you change "script" with "properly written in python" :-)
<ogra_> .oO( are scrips not proper ? )
<jcastro_> well, IMO we should certainly have a "Reset to defaults" when it comes to desktop stuff.
<didrocks> ogra_: as "unity", is a python script ;) I would prefer a --reset doing some library call rather than subprocess() :)
<jcastro_> ohh, I can add that
<ogra_> didrocks, uuh, yeah
<didrocks> jcastro_: yeah, that would be great, there are a similar one in windows 8. To reset an account and you have some kind of granularity (like removing my emails, but still have my account setup)
<rodrigo_> hi
<rodrigo_> where does dput get the lp credentials from?
<Laney> you mean the server location?
<Laney> /etc/dput.cf or ~/.dput.cf
<seb128> rodrigo_, dput has no credential, the ftp is an open one, uploads need to be gpg signed to get accepted though
<seb128> rodrigo_, the matching is done through the package signing
<rodrigo_> seb128, oh, that's probably it, he maybe didn't sign the package
<seb128> mterry, hey, mvo asked if somebody could review https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/ubuntu-release-upgrader/lp1052605/+merge/125693 ... any chance you could have a look since you worked on that code before? (it's a reasonably small merge request)
<mterry> seb128, sure
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<jbicha> is the new gwibber lens icon landing tomorrow?
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks, chrisccoulson, Ursinha, Laney, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, tkamppeter, robru: it's meeting time, if anyone has a topic (none on the wiki so far), also please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-10-02 with things you worked on this week for those who didn't write anything yet
<mlankhorst> Hello, World!\n
<seb128> hey mlankhorst
<seb128> how are you?
<mlankhorst> good :) you?
<didrocks> jbicha: I think it will land only when unity will land
<didrocks> jbicha: so probably on thursday
<seb128> mlankhorst, I'm good thanks
<mlankhorst> it's been interesting past few weeks
<seb128> mlankhorst, interesting in what way?
<mlankhorst> seb128: well, vacation, xdc2012 in nuremberg, trying to get stuff upstreamed :)
<jibel> Laney, I owe you a beer! webkit builds on jhbuild with make from proposed *\o/*
<Laney> jibel: \o/
<Laney> I need to reupload webkit actually
<Laney> forgot to merge the archive changes
<mvo> mterry: thanks for the branch review! merged now
<seb128> desrt, is g_settings_delay() g_settings_reset() g_settings_get_string() still supposed to give you the schemas default for a key with glib 2.34?
<desrt> yup
<desrt> there was an issue in dconf at some point that prevented that from working
<desrt> didier filed a bug... but it was fixed quite some time ago i think
<seb128> desrt, hum, seems to be buggy :-(
<desrt> crud
<desrt> got a testcase?
<seb128> I will try to get one
<seb128> my testcase is Didier's code to display the default theme in the appareance capplet
<seb128> which worked fine in precise and now indicate "default" for the theme selected at start time
<seb128> rather than the schemas default
<desrt> let me do up a quick hack
<seb128> start = when the capplet is loaded
<desrt> crap!
<seb128> desrt, buggy?
<desrt> ya.  i did a small test here
<desrt> wtf is it this time?
<desrt> you just made it to the top of my todo list
 * desrt bets that this is something stupid
<didrocks> stop breaking my code! :-)
<desrt> oh
<desrt> i found the bug
<didrocks> as usual, that was fast :)
<desrt> this is not the usual sort of bug
<desrt> see if you can spot the problem
<desrt> http://git.gnome.org/browse/dconf/tree/gsettings/dconfsettingsbackend.c#n40
<seb128> desrt, XXX :p
<seb128> bad desrt, no cookie!
<desrt> i didn't write testcases for the gsettings backend :p
<desrt> anyway
<desrt> should be easy enough to fix
<desrt> gimme 10
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> can i get a bug?
<desrt> seb128, didrocks: ^^
<seb128> desrt, sure
<seb128> desrt, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=685316
<ubot2> Gnome bug 685316 in gsettings backend "getting default schemas value doesn't work in GNOME 3.6" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<desrt> will have a patch uploaded for testing in a moment
<seb128> great
<desrt> k.  done.
<desrt> this fell through because i was planning on never writing this code...
<desrt> would have been done differently under the new gsettingsbackend regime
<desrt> so what it comes down to is that this bug is larsu's fault
 * larsu is okay with that
<seb128> lol
 * didrocks waves good evening
<seb128> didrocks, 'night
<desrt> seb128: too slow
<seb128> desrt, can't always win :p
<desrt> :)
<desrt> anyway
<desrt> i'm fairly sure that will fix the issue
<larsu> desrt, which new gsettingsbackend regime do you mean?
<desrt> but i'd appreciate a testing for your case
<desrt> larsu: i was in the middle of rewriting the gsettingsbackend interface when i was rudely dirupted by all your gmenumodel/gtk_widget_insert_action_group/muxer/etc/etc hacking requirements :)
<larsu> desrt, you mean you appreciate that you were allowed to work on that? :P
 * desrt just loves menus :)
<seb128> desrt, segfaults
<desrt> curious
<larsu> desrt, I'm getting the feeling, yeah
<desrt> seb128: not surprised... but curious
<desrt> can i get a trace?
<larsu> seb128, indicator-messages 12.10.4 is out
<seb128> desrt, sorry, phone...
<seb128> larsu, danke
<seb128> desrt, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1256451/
<desrt> uh
<desrt> this is a crash in gkeyfile
<desrt> OH
<desrt> jesus christ
<desrt> obvious/stupid problem
<desrt> i forgot that gqueue is both stack and heap allocated
<desrt> seb128: new patch is uploaded
<desrt> glad i waited for the test :)
<jcastro_> hey seb128
<seb128> jcastro_, howdy
<jcastro_> hey so, I keep noticing how much faster the dash is without blur. I don't suppose we've asked to default to that?
<seb128> jcastro_, no blur by default? no
<seb128> jcastro_, for some reason design is crazy about that blur
<jcastro_> it seems like a nice quick and dirty fix to a bunch of "the dash is slow" problems
<seb128> jcastro_, not going to happen...
<jcastro_> yeah so I was just whining in your general direction
<seb128> desrt, updated version seems to work and to fix the bug
<desrt> seb128: cool.  i'll push and to stable too
<desrt> seb128: if you want to vendor-patch those in, be my guest
<seb128> desrt, doing so
<desrt> sorry for the silly
<desrt> hope i didn't waste too much of your time :)
<seb128> desrt, no worry, I'm glad we got it before release
<seb128> no, that code didn't change this cycle so my first bet was an issue in gsettings,dconf and I started by pinging you
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> ah good
<seb128> jbicha, there?
<jbicha> seb128: yes
<seb128> jbicha, do you consider small tweaks to icon which doesn't change the shape and color as an UIF change?
<jbicha> which icon?
<seb128> jbicha, specifically the indicator-messages status one, they have an updated version with renforced borders
<seb128> it makes them easier to see on the background
<seb128> jbicha, I fwed you the before,after grid
<seb128> (email)
<jbicha> yes, that needs UIFE
<seb128> jbicha, ok, I was unsure since those are really bug fixes rather than UI changes
<seb128> there were discussions at some point to just consider UI fixes as bug fixes
<seb128> jbicha, let me know if that's likely to be acked or if I should not bother then...
<jbicha> well it would be visible in https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/figures/unity-appmenu-intro.png
<seb128> well, I don't think such details would confuse users on the validity of the documentation screenshots
<seb128> it's like those games "find the difference" between images :p
<jbicha> I don't understand why the colored status shape needs lighting, my idea of mono icons is that they should be flat
<jbicha> that's part of why the current messaging menu icons are bad
<seb128> I'm not the one to argue with about those ;-)
<seb128> I agree that the current one suck, especially with the light theme
<jbicha> I know, I like talking to myself
<jbicha> seb128: do you use Radiance?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> that's what I call "light" theme ;-)
<seb128> well, see the "light menu" in the "before" grid in the email
<jbicha> the current icon looks "fuzzy" in Ambiance, mono icons should have sharp edges
<seb128> you can't really see the full shape of the icons, they fade in the background
<seb128> it sucks
<seb128> especially the yellow triangle
<seb128> it seems cut on the top
<seb128> well, anyway ... worth opening a bug or not?
<seb128> I will get mpt and larsu to comment tomorrow if I open on, they are the ones who asked for an update
<jbicha> seb128: yes it needs UIFe and there's probably already a related bug for the issue
<seb128> jbicha, do you know the number?
<seb128> jbicha, I got that it needs an UIFe, I'm asking if it's worth opening one or if it's going to be rejected and not worth the arguing and time going to be spend on it
<seb128> ;-)
<jbicha> how about bug 1055966 or bug 1056488
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055966 in indicator-messages "New Messaging Menu icons look too small on indicator-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055966
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056488 in ubuntu-mono "Messaging menu title icons are indistinct" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056488
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<jbicha> I'll probably approve it, I mean what's one more UIFe?
<seb128> lol, indeed :p
<jbicha> please don't tell Design I said that
<seb128> don't worry, I'm with you on that one ;-)
<seb128> ok, dinner time first, I will update the bugs and upload to the desktop ppa so it's available for testing after dinner
<jbicha> oh good
<seb128> jbicha, ok, used bug #1056488 for the UIFe, uploaded the new ubuntu-mono to the desktop ppa (humanity-icon-theme to follow) and emailed translators,documentation team about the UIFe
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056488 in ubuntu-mono "[UIFe] Messaging menu title icons are indistinct" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056488
<mterry> robert_ancell, poke about the autologin-timeout-expired support needed in the greeter
<jasoncwarner_> bryceh robert_ancell RAOF and TheMuso https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-10-02 don't forget to update! oh yeah, and good morning ;)
<stgraber> mterry: hey, speaking of greeter, could it be that unity-greeter ignores greeter-show-manual-logins=true unless greeter-hide-users is also set to true?
 * RAOF wonders idly what's popping up the white on black No! sign every half hour or so.
<mterry> stgraber, it shouldn't...
<stgraber> mterry: I have a bunch of machines that are using LDAP login and I can't get them to show both a list of users (those who have already logged in) and still give me the option to manually login with another account
<stgraber> I'm seeing that behavior on both precise and quantal FWIW
<mterry> stgraber, just to be clear, the key is greeter-show-manual-login without the s
<mterry> let me try it
 * mterry restarts lightdm, brb
 * bryceh waves
<bryceh> RAOF, No! means no
<robert_ancell> mterry, ack
<mterry> stgraber, works for me..
<mterry> robert_ancell, hi!  So, what kind of support needs to be added in unity-greeter?  Why is the greeter even involved?  (like, why doesn't lightdm just initiate login after the timeout?  to properly show error conditions when trying to login?)
<mterry> It looks like it listens for the signal and then should immediately start an autologin
<mterry> Were you going to work on that, or shall I?
<robert_ancell> mterry, the greeter should probably show feedback that that an autologin is about to occur (i.e. a timer). It should also cancel that if a user starts authenticating
<stgraber> mterry: hmm, I certainly have the typo in my config here, let me check how widespread it's ;)
<robert_ancell> it's better that the greeter handles the timer as any delays in starting the greeter would mean you wouldn't have the full time to intercept it
<stgraber> I'm using some config management tools, so the typo is quite likely everywhere ;)
<RAOF> robert_ancell, mterry: While unity-greeter's under discussion, it seems that my unity-greeter still has the not-seamless-transition-to-desktop regression?
<mterry> robert_ancell, but it looks like lightdm manages the timer, since it's in control of the timeout signal, no?
<robert_ancell> mterry, no, it is just a hint to the greeter and the timer is in liblightdm
<robert_ancell> RAOF, I continue to see the odd bug report like that, yes
<mterry> robert_ancell, ok.  maybe you should whip up a patch then, or I can try to figure it out tomorrow
<robert_ancell> mterry, ok
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-03
<mterry> robert_ancell, hello again.  In reference to bug 978430, is there a reason why we use SIGKILL on onboard instead of SIGTERM?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 978430 in onboard ""Enter" hangs when using it entering password with onboard in lightdm" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978430
<robert_ancell> mterry, that's in the destructor right?
<mterry> robert_ancell, yeah on shutdown.  No longer actually in a destructor (because it was never being called)
<robert_ancell> mterry, I think I had it using SIGKILL in the destructor because the normal code path should have killed it properly. Short answer is it's not done any way in particular, please fix if it is wrong
<mterry> k..  I can't reproduce this specific problem, but OP says SIGTERM works better, so I'm tempted to just make that switch
<robert_ancell> mterry, are you looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~marmuta/unity-greeter/kill-onboard-with-sigterm/+merge/101889?
<robert_ancell> OP?
<mterry> robert_ancell, "original poster"  I did see that branch, but most of it is obsolete.  Though the terminator class is an interesting SIGTERM/SIGKILL combo
<mterry> robert_ancell, though I don't think marmuta is a canonical contributor agreement signee
<robert_ancell> I never got around to reviewing that but the blocking inside a destructor is a bit worrying
<mterry> robert_ancell, well again, it's no longer in a destructor.  That's the bit that's obsolete.  The branch did two things:  1) make sure the SIGKILL call actually got called, and 2) turn it into a SIGTERM/SIGKILL combo.  #1 is done a different way in trunk, #2 is still at large
<mterry> If merely switching SIGKILL to SIGTERM is enough, I'm tempted to just do that
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah, he's not in https://launchpad.net/~contributor-agreement-canonical/+members#active
<mterry> without a timeout for SIGKILL at all
<robert_ancell> I'm OK with that. I'm not sure if there's any side-effect if onboard sticks around but I guess it's really an onboard bug if it does
<sarnold> why does lightdm kill onboard on keydown rather than keyup anyhow? wouldn't people expect to be able to "undo" a mistaken click by releasing the mouse/finger off the button anyhow?
<mterry> Yeah, not sure how likely that is, which is why I asked in the bug if the Terminator class was done out of necessity or defensive programming
<mterry> But if I don't get an answer by tomorrow, I'll just distro-patch SIGTERM in
<mterry> (after testing more of course)
<mterry> sarnold, not sure
<jbicha> robert_ancell: what do you think of rhythmbox 2.98? http://git.gnome.org/browse/rhythmbox/tree/NEWS
<robert_ancell> jbicha, for Q?
<jbicha> yeah, how risky would it be this late? does it need a FFe?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, it needs the newer grilo so I figured that would rule it out
<robert_ancell> I really wish they'd follow the GNOME release schedule
<jbicha> no, grilo is optional, bug 973295
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 973295 in rhythmbox "[precise] Enable grilo plugin" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973295
<jbicha> I built 2.98 and it seems to work ok
<robert_ancell> jbicha, It would definitely need a ffe I think. It might be a bit risky this late but I personally prefer to take those risks. Others might disagree :)
<jbicha> ok, I'll file it and see what happens
<TheMuso> I think its too risky personally. Hell we take great risks by adopting new upstrea GTK. Regressions a plenty this cycle. :)
 * TheMuso returns to tracking down a regression introduced since 3.5.12 in GTK which breaks a11y in the installer...
<didrocks> good morning
<larsu> hi didrocks
<didrocks> how are you larsu?
<larsu> didrocks, still a bit of a cold, but getting better. Also, I remembered I have a national holiday today \o/  And you?
 * larsu should immediately stop reading MRs
<didrocks> larsu: heh :) still a bit of a cold as well. Otherwise, I'm fine! Thanks :)
<larsu> everybody's sick around this time of the year
<didrocks> larsu: you should /quit irc immediately :)
<larsu> haha
<didrocks> yeah, it's been more than 3 weeks though… Start to want to feel good again!
<didrocks> larsu: about the ubuntu-mono icons, was it a last minute change?
<didrocks> larsu: mpt approved on tuesday some changes from David Calle, and was quite disappointed to see them reverted the day after :/
<larsu> didrocks, yeah, I just got the icons yesterday
<didrocks> was it from mpt?
<larsu> well, that's design's fault, they didn't say the icons were coming
<larsu> yes, he sent them to me
<larsu> Humanity icons are coming, too
<didrocks> not very nice to our community :/
<larsu> I agree
<larsu> I did check that the new icons don't have the same problem as the one David fixed
<larsu> still, better communication could have saved him some work there
<didrocks> yeah :)
<didrocks> are they really different?
<didrocks> indeed
<larsu> yes, they have much better contrast. Before, the status emblem was hardly visible and people were complaining about that
<didrocks> (I must say the new icons are better though, more the ones I would have expected first)
<didrocks> yeah, just tested :)
<larsu> the humanity patch will update the ones in the menu to look the same
<larsu> and in empathy
<didrocks> hum, I think for the others, an UIFe will be needed
<didrocks> the current change is minor enough to not have the documentation impacted
<didrocks> changing the icons in the menu should have the doc team involved though
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi :) Qu: Will this (https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/font-manager/font-manager.fix-961034) fix ever land or what do I have to do to make it land ?
<MCR1> Here the right link without ) https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/font-manager/font-manager.fix-961034
<MCR1> Also another question: Who do I best talk to to get lost software to be packaged for Ubuntu again, I guess in #ubuntu-packaging ?
<didrocks> MCR1: well, seems you have done everything that is needed. Upstream isn't active anymore it seems :/
<didrocks> MCR1: we can distro-patch the package though if you propose a branch for it
<didrocks> MCR1: I would say #ubuntu-motu for software to be packaged
<MCR1> didrocks: Hmm, is the branch I've proposed not enough ?
<didrocks> you can ping dholbach :)
<didrocks> MCR1: you proposed to the upstream, isn't it?
<didrocks> MCR1: not any ubuntu package
<didrocks> it's like when you propose a fix in compiz
<didrocks> we package then compiz
<MCR1> didrocks: Thanks for the fast infos as always :)
<didrocks> and there is a packaging branch
<didrocks> MCR1: no worry! (I lost 3 minutes TBH as I was checking something for PS in tarmac :p)
<didrocks> and waiting to finish this before answering you :)
<MCR1> Highly appreciated to learn about processes (still a newbie ;))
<didrocks> MCR1: oh, let me get you a wiki page for putting that into ubuntu
<MCR1> didrocks: Top, thx !
<didrocks> MCR1: btw, the approved seems to have been done by the upstream guy, weird he didn't merge it :/
<MCR1> yes, I know
<didrocks> MCR1: here we go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<didrocks> you should have the full process here :)
<MCR1> the last change to the source was fixing compilation in Quantal
<didrocks> do not hesitate to ask if you have any question!
<MCR1> ok, thx
<MCR1> thx
<didrocks> yw!
<seb128> hey desktopers
<xclaesse> outch, cannot set more than 1024x768 on my external screen since latest ubuntu upgrade :/
<xclaesse> xrandr does not list any higher resolution
<seb128> smspillaz, alf_: hey, you still have work items on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-compiz-gles2
<seb128>  [afrantzis] Guide for transitioning plugins to GLES from GL: TODO
<seb128> [smspillaz] sync up testing to get compiz tests to work with lava: TODO
<seb128> [afrantzis] help with lava: TODO
<seb128>  
<seb128> should those be POSTPONED?
<seb128> xclaesse, are you using vesa for some reason? what is in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<xclaesse> seb128, I don't think this is vesa, but those logs contains both vesa and intel msg...
<xclaesse> but this: [    17.229] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync
<xclaesse> and nothing higher
<seb128> hum
<seb128> try asking on #ubuntu-x maybe
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, can you update the remaining INPROGRESS workitems on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-libreoffice-split and update the "implementation" status?
<smspillaz> seb128: we should probably descope some of them
<seb128> smspillaz, works for me, please just update them ... either keep them if you think you can still work on that or set them to POSTPONED
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson!
<smspillaz> seb128: done
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm ok, thanks. Yourself?
<seb128> smspillaz, thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, didrocks, yeah, i'm not too bad thanks
<chrisccoulson> tired ;)
<chrisccoulson> (as always)
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> bbl
<tsdgeos> any idea what may be causing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1048886 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1048886 in software-center "submit_review_gtk3.py crashed with SIGSEGV in subtype_dealloc.25740()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> Laney, hey, is there any chance https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1060468 will be acked you think? (new package for universe)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060468 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] FFe: geary" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Laney> seb128: yeah probably, mark it as New and I'll get to it shortly
<Laney> would be good if you get didrocks or some other AA lined up to process it
<seb128> Laney, ok, will do, thanks
<mpt> "integration script avaliable unity-webapps-launchpad"
<mpt> Avaliable, huh
<Laney> that's a terrible message to show, even without that typo
<mpt> yes
<mpt> it is just awful
<mpt> Looks like bug 1059573 for the typo, bug 1058816 for the awfulness.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059573 in unity-firefox-extension "Spelling error in integration script prompt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059573
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058816 in unity-firefox-extension "Unhelpful message bubble when offering to install an integration script" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058816
<Laney> after you say yes to that one, you get "Would you like to install BBC News (bbc.co.uk), for extra features and quicker access?"
<Laney> Yes/No/Don't ask again
<Laney> hum, are the retracers stuck or just lagged?
<Daviey> seb128: did you see my PM?
<cyphermox> good morning!
<Laney> hey cyphermox
<Laney> how goes?
<cyphermox> not bad, not bad
<cyphermox> and you?
<Laney> good
<Laney> new PC is shiny
 * Laney has been running multiple VMs simultaneously for fun
<cyphermox> still wishing to not run into one major issue with NM that we haven't seen yet, so late in the release
<cyphermox> oh, cool
<mlankhorst> 'NM causes my system to explode'
<Laney> I was and still am amazed that I just turned it on and Ubuntu booted up with no problems
<Laney> first that I plugged everything in right and second that nothing exploded
<cyphermox> Laney: UEFI?
<cyphermox> I reinstalled my desktop the other day to try and make use of that, for the little bit it actually changes ;)
<Laney> nope, still bios
<Laney> suppose i could/should turn that on
<cyphermox> heh, that would mean a reinstall
<Laney> can't i just install grub-efi instead of grub-pc?
<Laney> probably will reinstall onto the ssd anyway
<cyphermox> oh, then again maybe you're right... I had to keep windows and that insisted on using GPT if UEFI
<mlankhorst> pitti: you just had to help jason out of his dream didn't you? :(
<chrisccoulson> hah!
<chrisccoulson> pitti, you killjoy ;)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I assumed that was a joke :P
<mlankhorst> me too
<mlankhorst> especially since the instructions cleary say it's going to be freezing temperatures
<Laney> it doesn't look too far from the airport to the hotel
<Laney> wonder if I could cycle it
<Laney> * Laney gets run over after instinctively cycling on the left
<mlankhorst> Evolution, teaches you to cycle right!
<Laney> seb128: did you see my earlier question about the retracers? can you check if they are working?
<seb128> Laney, no I didn't (still don't see it in the backlog), let me check
<seb128> Laney, the amd64 one is down for a day, fixing
<Laney> 03/10 11:49:57 <Laney> hum, are the retracers stuck or just lagged?
<Laney> ah, thanks, that explains it
<Laney> back soon
<mlankhorst> pitti: aw he didn't know, still you should have waited with replying until you were sure he landed. :P
<seb128> lol
<seb128> would have been nice to see Jason land with short, tshirt, solar cream and sun glasses ;-)
<desrt> good morning fellow hackers, designers, artists, writers, testers, translators and otherwise unclassified humans
<seb128> desrt, good morning Canadian's friend
<desrt> strictly speaking that's true i suppose.  there is a canadian that i am a friend to.
<seb128> lol
<xnox> desrt: you missed out on androids.... =(
<desrt> xnox: my psychiatrist advised me to reduce the amount of talking to non-humans that i do
<xnox> desrt: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ogra_> androids are half human, no ?
 * ogra_ thinks unclassified humans would classify them :)
<desrt> ogra_: you're thinking cyborgs
<ogra_> oh, indeed
<seb128> re
<seb128> wth intel,xorg, if I boot docked with lid closed on quantal it doesn't see my laptop screen
<seb128> like I've only my external monitor listed in the xrandr capplet
<seb128> and if I undock I get no screen!
<seb128> xorg or kernel
<seb128> tjaalton, mlankhorst, bryceh: ^ known issue?
<ogra_> did you click "detect monitors" ?
<desrt> seb128: not likely an X issue but a acpi <-> kms issue
<desrt> seb128: i had something very similar
<desrt> in my case it did detect it but it detected the resolution wrong
<desrt> (panel down on boot)
<seb128> ogra_, yes
<seb128> ogra_, well it's not only xor
<seb128> g
<ogra_> tried with open lid too ?
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> if its kernel level it indeed cant work
<desrt> ogra_: seriously... it'll be a kernel bug
<desrt> er.  seb.
<mlankhorst> yeah just file against intel though
<tjaalton> or just test with 3.7rc1 once it's out :)
<desrt> seb128: best bet, hop into #fedora-desktop and ask ajax
<seb128> ok, otp will do that after
<caycep> hi, i'm having an issue w/ getting gnome3 standard (instead of fallback) graphics enabled on an ivy-bridge xeon
<caycep> on 12.04.1 LTS
<davmor2> caycep: this is a developer channel for general help try #ubuntu
<caycep> ok thanks
<ralsina> hello, it seems we have a problem with the upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, where the icon for u1 disappears from the launcher
<ralsina> it's probably because we are removing the ubuntuone-installer package that had the icon there and adding ubuntuone-control-panel in its place
<ralsina> anyone knows how we could fix/workaround/avoid that
<ralsina> ?
<seb128> re
<seb128> ralsina, try asking dobey when he's around
<seb128> tjaalton, mlankhorst: it seems kernel, I don't get a vt on screen either when I undock the laptop
<mlankhorst> seb128: not surprisingly, still file against intel :)
<seb128> desrt, your issue got sorted out?
<seb128> mlankhorst, ok
<dobey> seb128: i have no idea how to fix/avoid this. :-/
<desrt> seb128: a patch went upstream.  i compiled my own kernel and tested it two or three times
<desrt> hounded the kernel team about it repeatedly
<desrt> tested again, reported success
<desrt> nothing happened
<desrt> then the kernel team pulled the new upstream kernel with the fix anyway
<desrt> i think the bug is still sitting open....
<seb128> ok
<desrt> still broken on P though, i think
<seb128> so yours is fixed, probably a different one then
<desrt> ya.  this was a very specific issue
<desrt> the acpi failed to report large panels (~1600x900) as dual-link LVDS so KMS was configuring them single-link
<desrt> and the result was junk on the screen if you had booted with the lid down
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ do you have similar issues btw? (laptop screen not detected if you boot docked lid close)
<chrisccoulson> seb128, not sure. my lid is always open when my laptop is docked
<seb128> ok
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i'll try next time i reboot
<didrocks> do you know if you can fake easily lid closed?
<didrocks> I can try the same setup but without a dock
<didrocks> as I need to reboot soon :)
 * desrt is starting to think that apple may have actually done something right
<desrt> it was 20 years too late, but whatever
<dobey> seb128: problem is that with moving the .desktop file to a different package, and ubuntuone-installer getting removed first, the file goes away and any running bamf/unity see it disappear (and I think remove it from the config), even though it isn't really going away :(
<didrocks> doesn't seem to have anything in a thinkpad to fake it :/
<desrt> thunderbolt is actually a pretty nice alternative to a traditional dock
<desrt> like, better than, even...
<seb128> didrocks, you have an external display?
<seb128> didrocks, just close the lid for real? :-p
<didrocks> seb128: yep, but no dock :)
<didrocks> seb128: well, I need to push this power button
<didrocks> :)
<desrt> didrocks: my dock has a power button on it :)
<didrocks> desrt: my "no dock" has none surprisingly :)
<seb128> didrocks, you can probably press the button and close the lid before reaching grub
<didrocks> hence the "can I fake lid closed"
<desrt> didrocks: all of the docks you have have at least 27 power buttons on them
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I wonder if it's suspending it, will try in a few :)
<desrt> each
<seb128> didrocks, or just do "reboot" from your desktop with the lid closed
<didrocks> desrt: yeah, but the ones you don't have have still none :)
<desrt> didrocks: universal quantification over the empty set is so much fun!
<didrocks> seb128: I'll see if it restarts with that, worth a try anyway :)
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> will reboot in 10 min
<didrocks> so, the issue for not vt is just "start with external display and lid closed"?
<didrocks> no ligthdm, no vt?
<seb128> tjaalton, mlankhorst: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1061012
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1061012 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "laptop screen not detected when booting with lid closed" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> ok, I'll see if I can fake that
<seb128> didrocks, screw driver in the lid detection part?
<didrocks> seb128: what do you mean?
<didrocks> I meant, starting with lid closed, which is the challenge with no doc :)
<didrocks> dock*
<seb128> didrocks, it's the lid state detected by a mechanical part you could push on with a screwdriver?
<seb128> it's->isn't
<seb128> to fake lid close
<seb128> I don't have a thinkpad, I don't know how those work
<didrocks> seb128: no, I looked for that, that was my first question
<seb128> oh
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: but I see nothing obvious working like that
<seb128> just try to reboot :p
<didrocks> yeah, will do in a few :)
<didrocks> hoping it won't go into sleep mode :)
<didrocks> ok, let's see if it works
<didrocks> brb (or not)
<seb128> tjaalton, mlankhorst: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118244008/XorgLogOld.txt has no eDP1
<seb128> where https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118244006/XorgLog.txt has
<seb128> [     8.592] (II) intel(0): EDID for output eDP1
<seb128> ...
<seb128> [     8.593] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output eDP1
<seb128> [     8.708] (II) intel(0): Output eDP1 connected
<didrocks> ok, I don't reproduce the issue, but there is a fun difference
<didrocks> so, lid -> closed, got plymouth and lightdm login screen
<didrocks> (on the main monitor)
<didrocks> then, I open the lid
<didrocks> the laptop monitor turns on
<didrocks> and I get the "master/slave" lightdm unity-greeter
<didrocks> (login info on one screen and ubuntu logo on the other)
<didrocks> if I start with lid opens, I have plymouth on both
<didrocks> and the lightdm unity greeter is mirrored (so both have the cursor moving, lower resolution on the main monitor, and login screen on both)
<didrocks> so one case the intel driver should trigger an extended desktop (when you add a monitor after Xorg is started)
<didrocks> and in the other case, it just mirrors by default
<ralsina> seb128, so, if dobey and I have no idea how to fix the u1 icon problem, do you have any clue where we may find enlightenment?
<mterry> kenvandine, were you planning a new release of unity-scope-gdocs?  I was noticing a bug that seems fixed in an unpackaged tarball
<mterry> I can roll one if you like
<didrocks> don't ship trunk as it should be depending on latest gir-*unity
<mterry> didrocks, was that for me?
<didrocks> yep
<mterry> didrocks, I was considering shipping 0.5 tarball
<mterry> didrocks, which is trunk it turns out
 * didrocks checks
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> so it depends on latest gir
<mterry> didrocks, I don't see any comments about the gir dep being bumped...  What's the story?
<didrocks> mterry: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/unity-lens-gdocs/trunk/revision/19
<didrocks> mterry: I added the Unity.PreferencesManager in libunity trunk
<didrocks> you know this preference thingy for online search :)
<mterry> didrocks, I see
<didrocks> mterry: I can push it as the same time I'll push the unity stack
<didrocks> hopefully tomorrow
<mterry> didrocks, OK
<didrocks> kenvandine: ^
<didrocks> I wanted to go through all the bugs and ship all things related to bug #1054746 in the repo
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1054746 in gwibber "[FFe] [UIFe] No easy way to disable online-fetched results in lenses" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1054746
<didrocks> (apart from gwibber, will let this pleasure to ken :))
<mterry> didrocks, that's a bunch  :)
<didrocks> yep ;)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, that's a "known issue", we think it's g-s-d's fault
<didrocks> seb128: well, it's minor TBH :)
<seb128> didrocks, you can probably check that theory by turning out the xrandr plugin in unity-greeter's config
<didrocks> how do I do that?
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, it annoyed me before precise because it means in practice most user will not see the nice "logo on one screen and password prompt on the other one"
<didrocks> ah, you mean the mirroring?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> it should just be extended?
<kenvandine> didrocks, i have the package update already prepared for the gdocs scope
<kenvandine> just waiting on libunity
<seb128> it's g-s-d which overrides xorg's behaviour and activate mirror
<didrocks> kenvandine: ok :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: maybe just bump the dep on gir-*
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> kenvandine: and push to -proposed?
<kenvandine> will do
<didrocks> kenvandine: 6.8
<didrocks> seb128: this was working like that for me on precise (extended desktop)
<seb128> didrocks, I'm not sure if you can do it easily out of editing src/settings-daemon.vala in unity-greeter
<didrocks> seb128: I was thinking it was on purpose to have mirrored screen on quantal
<seb128> didrocks, oh, it never worked for me, I always had to trigger a reprobe, like unplugging and replugging my hdmi
<didrocks> no, was working really well for me before
<didrocks> it started to change mid-cycle
<seb128> k
<seb128> could be a race between xorg and g-s-s
<seb128> g-s-d
<didrocks> I was finding that good TBH :)
<didrocks> sometimes my external display takes time to switch on
<didrocks> (it's switching between VGA and HDMI)
<didrocks> so having it mirrored helped to login in case I mistyped my password
<seb128> k
<seb128> well, the password prompt should be on the screen which has the focus
<seb128> but I guess if you don't see the mouse cursor it's not easy to move it across ;-)
<didrocks> indeed :)
<didrocks> well in practice, I know the geometry
<didrocks> so quite easy to get the mouse back :)
<didrocks> still one more step!
<didrocks> funny I never got the race in precise
<didrocks> and only in quantal
<seb128> did you run precise on your new laptop?
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> I got it before quantal was released
<didrocks> oupsss
<didrocks> I mean, just after precise was released
<seb128> ;-)
<didrocks> and I didn't upgrade the first month to quantal :)
<seb128> I upgraded last week
<seb128> I regret now, before I had a working laptop screen :p
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> use 2 screens!
<didrocks> it's good :)
<ogra_> 3 is better
<didrocks> twice more productive
<didrocks> ogra_: there will always be bigger :)
<ogra_> there is nothing like 5760x1080
<seb128> didrocks, I don't want to make you guys feel bad by doubling my productivity :p
<didrocks> seb128: tsssssssssssssss :-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Thought I'd try to attend the UDS in Copenhagen during a couple of days, and use the tracks/schedules to pick the specific days. However, all the schedules at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/ seem to be empty. Am I missing something, or is there a draft schedule available somewhere?
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey
<seb128> GunnarHj, UDS is not that of a fixed schedule, it's mostly discussion slots
<seb128> GunnarHj, like https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2012-September/003957.html
<jbicha> and beware that the schedule will change during the summit
<seb128> GunnarHj, we just started putting topics on the list for discussions, the schedule usually evolves a lot until late
<seb128> where late means it keeps changing during the UDS time
<seb128> GunnarHj, the way you usually do it is to subscribe as essential to sessions you need,want to be and register the days you will be there on launchpad
<seb128> GunnarHj, the scheduler try to put sessions on days where everybody that should attend is available
<xnox> GunnarHj: it's not tracke per day. It's all in parallel. Usually we have like up-to 10 (?!) sessions in parallel. Some sessions are from the same tracks. As there are less tracks.
<GunnarHj> seb128, jbicha, xnox: Ok, thanks for the insight. Sounds like I'd better just pick two days. Meeting you guys IRL will probably be the most important part of the travel - at least to me. ;-)
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah, lot of UDS is talking to people
<seb128> GunnarHj, and some of us have scheduling edition rights, so we can move a session if needed (we often do it)
<seb128> like if there is one you want to be at, we can make sure to put it on schedule when you are here
<GunnarHj> seb128: Good to know!
<bryceh> GunnarHj, btw the way it usually works is the first couple of days are very session-focused so are good to attend if the sessions are most important to you.  Days 3-4 tend to be better for hallway conversations and meeting people.
<seb128> dobey, why is ubuntuone-syncdaemon trying to call ubuntuone-installer and why doesn't it depends on it if it needs it (when picking ubuntuone in the sync indicator)
<seb128> dobey, seems to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1058334
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1058334 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with GError in function(): Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-installer" (No such file or directory)" [Medium,In progress]
<xnox> seb128: wasn't ubuntuone-installer removed in quantal?
<xnox> or did i get all of this backwards.
<dobey> seb128: fixed in the upload i just made
<GunnarHj> bryceh: Thanks for letting me know; may be of some help when deciding the days.
 * didrocks waves good evening
<mitya57> $ apt-cache policy ubuntuone-installer | grep Candidate
<mitya57>   Candidate: (none)
<dobey> mitya57: yes it's gone
<mterry> kenvandine, when Firefox prompts me to add webapps integration for a site, am I supposed to see an "untrusted source" installation dialog?
 * micahg would certainly hope not...
 * xnox saw mpt discuss it on.... #ubuntu-devel?! today?!
<kenvandine> mterry, no... bug mvo has a fix for that coming for aptdaemon
<mterry> kenvandine, cool
<seb128> mterry, versions says we lag behind on remote-login-service versions ... should we update?
<seb128> mterry, we basically lack that commit it seems: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~remote-login-service-team/remote-login-service/trunk/revision/75
<seb128> not sure if that's something we want to get in quantal, but seems a 1.0 should consider ;-) (asking in case it was overlooked)
<mterry> seb128, yo
<seb128> mterry, hey ;-)
<mterry> seb128, looking now
<mterry> seb128, I might have not gotten poked for this update by tedg.  tedg, I'm assuming we want it?
<seb128> mterry, as said I just noticed it on our versions page
<mterry> seb128, oh I was
<tedg> Hmm, I think so.
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~remote-login-service-team/remote-login-service/ubuntu/+merge/125631
<mterry> tedg, I asked if that wouldn't need an FFe for the new dbus api
<tedg> Ah, I missed the comment.
<tedg> It shouldn't be new DBus API, just implementing the one we had.
<tedg> mterry, We were ignoring that call
<mterry> tedg, ok.  will update
<tedg> Cool, sorry I missed your comment.
<bkerensa> cyphermox: Is there some reason we are limited to 802.11g? http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/01/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-review/
<bkerensa> I just got a 802.11ac router and using iwlist I only see the G broadcasts
<bkerensa> no N
<sarnold> bkerensa: I don't know which, if any, chipsets have N drivers available.
 * bkerensa ragequits
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> so basically in 2040 we can expect 802.11ac to be fully supported? :)
<TheMuso> The bcmwl driver supports N at 5gHz, so does the intel driver for the 6xxx chips afaik.
<TheMuso> I have machines that use both drivers and have those chips.
<TheMuso> And I am using N at 5gHz.
<sarnold> TheMuso: thanks :)
<bkerensa> so in looking at lshw it appears I am using iwlwifi
<bkerensa> it also seems to have N support "wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn"
<TheMuso> What does lspci give you for your wireless?
<bkerensa> TheMuso: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 (rev 34)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-04
<TheMuso> Right, not sure if that can do 5gHz or not.
<TheMuso> IMO wireless N at 2.4gHz combined with G is just asking for trouble...
<TheMuso> IME N has only been useful at 5gHz.
<TheMuso> It doesn't help that 2.4gHz is practically congested in my local area.
<bkerensa> TheMuso: so... the card supports 5Ghz on Wind0ze
<TheMuso> bkerensa: Interesting, sorry I can't be of any more help... I guess its time to trawl the git log for the kernel driver to see if its been implemented for Linux, or it could be userspace... Dunno.
<bkerensa> :D
<TheMuso> Have you tried running iwlist $ethname scan in the terminal to see if it shows any 5gHz APs that way?
<bkerensa> TheMuso: yeah it only shows 2.46ghz aps
<TheMuso> Ok.
<cyphermox> bkerensa: you're not limited to g
<cyphermox> n works where hardware and drivers support it
<cyphermox> thinkpads are magic in the way that sometimes the driver doesn't quite want to play nice with n, but it's available
<cyphermox> I had never heard of 802.11c yet, it's not surprising if it doesn't work yet, if it's a draft spec
<cyphermox> ah, and confusing because there is c and ac, and they're not quite the same
<cyphermox> bkerensa: I went to look up VHT (802.11ac) in hostap, and it looks like there are a few commits, but they all postdate the 1.0 release. so we'll get a first 802.11ac support in R
<cyphermox> bkerensa: cf. http://w1.fi/gitweb/gitweb.cgi?p=hostap.git&a=search&h=HEAD&st=commit&s=VHT
<cyphermox> VHT probably won't work unless you have specific hardware that mentions it supports it, though
<cyphermox> bkerensa: and looking quickly, we don't have any of the VHT bits in the kernel right now (that and judging from the emails I get in linux-wireless, there is no driver using it yet)
 * cyphermox logs off for the night
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> chrisccoulson, mlankhorst: I really didn't want Jason to arrive with T-shirts and shorts only :_
<pitti> :) even
<RAOF> pitti: But that would have been *super funny*, in a terrible sort of way :)
<pitti> yeah -- don't let him build up false expectancies for too long
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: but don't worry, Copenhagen is said to be a beautiful city
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti :)
<bkerensa> cyphermox: on that BT bug I have isolated it to not being my hardware but it seems to be related to the BT profile of the device or the device itself not being supported
<bkerensa> cyphermox: I tried two other Jabra BT products and they work fine
<pitti> hey didrocks, ça va?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, et toi?
<pitti> je vais bien, merci!
<desrt> crazy europeans awake at strange hours....
<didrocks> desrt: you mean early hours instead of very late ones? :)
<desrt> well
<desrt> it's even later there than it is here!
<didrocks> what time is it for you? :)
<desrt> 2h11
<didrocks> ah not that bad, was thinking worse TBH :)
 * desrt putting the finishing touches on the hud-awareness protocol in the hud itself
<didrocks> (so yeah, later in some way, but with a night of sleep between :))
<pitti> I'm actually really late this morning
<pitti> my wife is away for a few days, so I'm back to my usual "midnight to 7:30" sleep cycle :)
 * desrt is physically exhausted but completely mentally awake
<mlankhorst> pitti: to be honest I did want that, and then never let him live it down
<mlankhorst> :P
<pitti> *tsk*, tu es mauvais! :-)
<mlankhorst> naw
<jibel> Good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel, ça va?
<jibel> Salut didrocks , ça va et toi ?
<didrocks> ça va bien :)
<desrt> didrocks: hey... can you do a desktop team ppa upload of indicator-appmenu with a patch?
<didrocks> desrt: sure, bring it on! :)
<desrt> https://code.launchpad.net/~desrt/indicator-appmenu/hud-awareness/+merge/127937
<desrt> not sure it will have much effect...
<desrt> but if we make it very very easy for the guys working on libreoffice to implement it, they just might :)
<didrocks> desrt: heh :) at least, it's building fine here and tests pass. Uploaded 12.10.2-0ubuntu2~desrt1 to the desktop ppa :)
<desrt> fast...
<didrocks> :)
<desrt> LP can't keep up with you unfortunately
 * desrt mashes ^R until he sees it
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> yeah, it can takes up to 5 minutes
<desrt> i guess dput is just an ftp upload
<desrt> and LP has to manually check the dir from time to time....
<didrocks> yeah, it's just a cron checking a dir I guess (you're right about dput btw)
<desrt> it's there now
<desrt> thanks :)
<sarnold> (not migrated to incron?)
 * desrt ponders sleep...
<didrocks> desrt: yw! yeah, you should sleep :)
<desrt> meh
<desrt> ya.  probably
<desrt> good night :)
<didrocks> good night!
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<didrocks> hey chrisccoulson! good morning to you!
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pitti> hello tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have seen your mail about CUPS. How will we proceed with Debian? Do we step back there, too? Or do we step back only in Ubuntu due to the urgency of the situation?
<pitti> I don't think the Debian release team will fancy going back to 1.5 in its frozen state; you could discuss it with them, but I presume that will cause some pain
<pitti> does that affect other packages? library ABI (lots of rebuilds), filters, etc.?
<pitti> ATM I have no idea how much effort a rollback would be
<chrisccoulson> lol @ https://twitter.com/ThePoke/status/253754704981524483
<chrisccoulson> hi didrocks, how are you?
<pitti> tkamppeter: is it realistic to revert the commit that dropped the cups auto-discovery, in 1.6.1?
<chrisccoulson> pitti, yeah, i was looking forward to seeing jason turn up in shorts ;)
<tkamppeter> pitti, the library ABI of CUPS did not change, so rebuilds should not be bnneeded. So it is more or less gpoing back to the Precise package and applying selected new bug fixes (CUPS 1.5.4, fixes on usb and ipp backends, ...).
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: I'm fine, thanks. Yourself?
<chrisccoulson> didrocks, yeah, i'm not too bad thanks. although, quite tired. my daughter kept waking me up overnight because of her snoring! (she has a cold as well now)
<didrocks> argh
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: week-end is soon! hope you can catch back your lack of sleep :)
<tkamppeter> pitti, the broadcasting/browsing-dropping commit is most probably a major change, as it includes dropping of cupsd.conf keywords, dropping of CUPS/IPP broadcasting, dropping of listening to the broadcasts, dropping of BrowsePoll/BrowseRelay.
<Laney> hey ho
<didrocks> hey Laney :)
<dpm> hi pitti. I noticed this question about releasing an update for -se language packs for 11.10 and 12.04. Would it involve a lot of work to copy those packages to the PPA and getting them to -proposed and then -updates for these releases? Here's the question: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+question/209863
<dpm> I meant *from the PPAs
<pitti> dpm: no, if someone can test them so that they go to -updates
<pitti> dpm: so that's only for -se, not for other languages? I thougth these would be covered by the regular langpack update cycles at least for 12.04
<pitti> for 11.10 we can do an one-off copy for my sake
<dpm> pitti, I think if it doesn't involve too much effort, we can do both at once. If you think leaving the 12.04 ones for the next round might be best, that's fine with me too. So can you or someone on desktop do the upload to -proposed and I'll get the translation team to test them?
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks
<ivanka> hi seb128
<seb128> ivanka, hey, how are you?
<ivanka> seb128: I just ran updates and rebooted and I see a debian logo in the grub screen
<ivanka> seb128: I am ok - how are you?
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<pitti> dpm: Oui, je peux :)
<ivanka> pitti: morgen
<pitti> hey ivanka, how are you?
<seb128> ivanka, do you have "desktop-base" installed?
<ivanka> pitti: I am well, you?
<pitti> ivanka: me too, thanks!
 * ivanka checks for desktop-base
<seb128> ivanka, if you have that installed it's probably why you have the debian logo, uninstall it
<ivanka> seb128: it is our test machine - no extra packages - just pure ubuntu
<pitti> dpm: hm, copy-packages is being naughty to me
<seb128> ivanka, I'm not sure if thatg's not desktop-base being installed, maybe try asking to cjwatson
 * ivanka goes to look for cjwatson
<ivanka> seb128: one more thing - the network notification in the greeter all the wrong shape and size - I have never seen that before. Who is the best person to ping?
<seb128> ivanka, can you take a picture with your phone or something?
<ivanka> seb128: just done that - shall I put it in a bug?
<seb128> ivanka, try MacSlow (he maintains the notification framework) or mterry later in the day (he added the network stuff)
<seb128> ivanka, sure
<seb128> ivanka, open it against unity-greeter
<seb128> ivanka, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+filebug
<pitti> dpm: for oneiric we only have a newer kde-se, no -gnome or base
<pitti> dpm: done, updated question
<ivanka> JohnLea: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1061458
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1061458 in unity-greeter "notification bubble in greeter wrong size" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> that's a very big bubble
<dpm> thanks pitti!
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> libgnome-desktop-3-4 contains unversioned binaries in /usr/lib/gnome-desktop3/
<Laney> can we version that path? what calls them and how?
<Laney> bug #1061283
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1061283 in gnome-desktop3 "package libgnome-desktop-3-4 3.6.0.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/gnome-desktop3/check_gl_texture_size', which is also in package libgnome-desktop-3-2 3.4.2-0ubuntu0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061283
<didrocks> it's a private lib, right?
<Sweetshark> seb128: could you have a look at the unity menu integration in the ppa build and decide if it is shippable as-is although not perfect?
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, the utility being shipped in the lib package is annoying, should be a -bin, no?
<Laney> didrocks: not sure, as it's in a private path
<Laney> if it's considered part of the library then the path could be made /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop-3-4/...
<didrocks> Laney: I added a -tool for nux for something similar
<didrocks> but I agree it's weird
<tkamppeter> pitti, here are some stats about the removal of CUPS Browsing/Broadcasting in 1.6.x: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1259640/
<tkamppeter> pitti, looks like that it is easier to step back to 1.5.4.
<didrocks> Laney: it's not part of the library AFAIK, it's just a checking returning 1 or 0 if you can have big resolutions
<didrocks> Laney: it just happens to use the private library
<didrocks> Laney: should rather be in /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop/ maybe (like a libexec)
<pitti> tkamppeter: yeah, if it doesn't revert easily, I agree
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok
<Laney> didrocks: hum, so we installed these binaries for Unity to use from what I can see
<Laney> can I split it into libgnome-desktop-3-bin and then we make Unity depend on that?
<didrocks> Laney: not only unity, but it's to avoid to set a screensize higher that the supported resolution
<didrocks> so you can't set it in gnome-control-center
<didrocks> (it's the one calling it AFAIK)
<didrocks> not directly calling it, but calling the libgnome-desktop which calls it maybe? I don't remember exactly what triggers it
<didrocks> I know it prevents you to set it in g-c-c those "not supported by your card" config
<Laney> maybe I'll add Replaces for now :/
<didrocks> RAOF: hey still around, you are guilty for this IIRC? ^ ;-)
<Laney> seems to me like a better solution would be to make it a separate package and have stuff add depends if it needs it
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, we need a list to keep tracking those little things
<didrocks> yeah, sounds a R material though
<Laney> let me start a section on the pad
<Laney> Stuff to not forget for R
<didrocks> use the blink tag please! :)
<Laney> heh :)
<Laney> is anything on the pad still needed?
<seb128> Laney, do you want to clean it?
<Laney> am going to
<seb128> Laney, the gconf,gtk2 rdepends lists are useful still I think
 * didrocks sees a question turning into a task :)
<Laney> there
 * Laney goes to fix the bug now :P
<tkamppeter> pitti, note that from the 9000 lines of the patch 4000 are in scheduler/dirsvc.c and this is where in 1.5.x our huge avahi patch applies and in 1.6.x the upstream Avahi support was introduced (after dropping browsing/broadcasting). This is a very heavy interference between patches.
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, how long after deleting packages from a PPA is it before the space is actually freed up?
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: depends on the tide, the wind and the stellar constellation
<chrisccoulson> heh, that's what i feared :)
<Laney> yeah you're better off just asking for more space
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: usually it can take some 3-6 hours in my experience
<chrisccoulson> Laney, i did think about that, but i asked for more space only just last week ;)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: which is why I usually have a few ppas for test builds and iterate though them ...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i could probably do the builds i need to do in another PPA for now and then copy them across when the packages i deleted are actually deleted
<chrisccoulson> just need to configure the other PPA to only pull from -security first :)
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: thats what I do allways now for my build. I dont want the 'enduser-visible' ppa getting fubared by e.g. amd64 finishing just fine and then i386 running on a buildd with too small filesystems. Thus building/staging in my 'private private package archive' and then moving over to the 'public private package archive'.
<mpt> xnox, didrocks, have either of you heard from the Calbuntu folks recently?
<xnox> mpt: what is Calbuntu?
<didrocks> same reactions :)
 * didrocks googles
<didrocks> ah, those guys :)
<didrocks> didn't remember the name
<mpt> didrocks, xnox, <https://launchpad.net/calubiquity>, specifically <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/calubiquity/+spec/sso-oneconf>
<didrocks> mpt: no, I tried to reach them during the holidays
<didrocks> mpt: as they were supposed to end their student work by then
<didrocks> sent 3 emails, no answer…
<xnox> mpt: ah. that stuff. My guess is that summer is over and the school year started?! Last I heard from them, they had troubles establishing authentication to ubuntu one.
<xnox> =(
<mpt> ok
<mpt> That's weird
<mpt> When a file's name includes the string "\n", Nautilus misinterprets that as a line break when it's in the Trash folder
<mpt> but not when it's in the Home folder
<mpt> Why would it have different filename display code for different folders?
<didrocks> because it's cool? :)
<didrocks> that's weird, indeed, confirmed
<mpt> We ship old Nautilus, someone want to test this in trunk?
<mpt> (reported bug 1061533)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1061533 in nautilus "In Trash folder, Nautilus misinterprets "\n" in filename as a line break" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061533
<chrisccoulson> holy crap, i just switched my phone on for the first time in a week, and it's prompted me to upgrade to jelly bean
<chrisccoulson> at last!
<chrisccoulson> but my phone won't let me install it, because the battery charge is less than 35% :(
<chrisccoulson> i should keep my phone charged more often
<seb128> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you seem to use your phone a lot ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, which one do you have btw?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i have a HTC One X. i hardly ever use it because i can never find a cable to charge it with
<chrisccoulson> my daughter keeps hiding them ;)
<seb128> don't they use microUSB?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you like it? /me is looking for his next phone, the HTC One game looks nice, though the X is a bit too much of a big screen to my taste (and small hands)
<chrisccoulson> they do. but my phone is the only device i have that uses micro USB. i have 2 cables (not including the one that's also in my car), but ruby seems to manage to hide both of them ;)
<seb128> haha
<chrisccoulson> i like the One X, but then I like devices with big screens too :)
<chrisccoulson> it's quite well built too. mine's survived a couple of drops on to the driveway already
<dpm> pitti, hm, I'm not sure what's wrong with the ubuntuone-control-panel.mo file, it still didn't get shipped in the language packs from yesterday, so the Ubuntu One control panel appears untranslated
<chrisccoulson> launchpad needs a "nuke packages" button which actually deletes packages from a PPA straight away :)
<pitti> dpm: it doesn't appear at all in quantal.log
 * pitti runs tar tf ubuntu-quantal-translations-update.tar.gz | grep ubuntuone-control
<pitti> hm, it's there
<dpm> pitti, and in the admin page it says it is exported in langpacks. Was the package demoted to universe or changed repos recently?
<pitti> no, it's still in main
<pitti> there are various conditions where it woudln't be copied, but they are all logged (bad locale, unknown country, etc.)
<pitti> dpm: double-WTF
 * pitti investigates
 * dpm is puzzled too
<didrocks> waow /bin/dbus-daemon --config-file=/etc/at-spi2/accessibility.conf --nofork --print-address 3
<didrocks> 100% on one CPU
<didrocks> fan was going crazy :)
<pitti> dpm: aah, *headdesk*
<pitti> dpm: it gets classified as "KDE" as it uses Qt stuff, and we stopped building KDE packs
<pitti> DEBUG: Copying sr/ubuntuone-control-panel into package quantal//sources-base/language-pack-sr-base
<pitti> c'est ça
<pitti> dpm: rolled out the fix to macquarie
<dpm> pitti, awesome, thanks!
<pitti> chrisccoulson, didrocks: is it known that firefox now never stops bothering me about "install webapp blabla" even though I already answered "no" several times/
<pitti> ?
<chrisccoulson> pitti, i thought the webapps guys had fixed that
<pitti> well, it went from "never appears" to "always appears" recently
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, perhaps i should install these addons again ;)
<didrocks> pitti: it's supposed to be fixed since yesterday
<didrocks> pitti: there are some packages in the ubuntu-dekstop ppa
<didrocks> can you install them and check? (it's not working on chromium, which is mine though :/)
<didrocks> pitti: ken will know if he will have a good or bad day when waking up then :)
<Laney> pitti: didrocks: I accepted some new webapp packages just before lunch, about an hour ago
<Laney> did you get those?
<didrocks> let's see what pitti will gave for feedback. I'm trying to get my install clean of answer for testing chromium :)
<kenvandine> Laney, thanks!
<kenvandine> didrocks, chromium is still broken
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, but pitti  was talking about firefox
<kenvandine> if you are talking about webapps in chromium
<kenvandine> ok
<didrocks> 14:52:54         pitti | chrisccoulson, didrocks: is it known that firefox now never stops bothering me about "install webapp blabla"
<didrocks>                        | even though I already answered "no" several times/
<didrocks> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> things are light years better today than they were on monday
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> oh
<didrocks> not sure if that's part of this update or the previous ones
<kenvandine> that is a new bug :)
<pitti> Laney: perhaps it asks every time there is an update?
<didrocks> (it's not in the changelog)
<kenvandine> bug 1060888
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060888 in ayatana-design "Web app prompt appears on every single page load" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060888
<cyphermox> bkerensa: cool, thanks for the input
<kenvandine> oh, that might be different
<didrocks> well I guess pitti is telling "no" :)
<didrocks> and IIRC, that was supposed to be fixed
<pitti> I'll see next time :)
<kenvandine> i'll check on that
<kenvandine> pitti, check the value of com.canonical.unity.webapps dontask-domains
<pitti> gsettings or firefox?
<kenvandine> see if the domain you said no to is in that list
<kenvandine> gsettings
<pitti> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259967/
<pitti> ah, so either I mis-clicked on those, or it's resetting them
<pitti> I'll take a look, thanks for that pointer
<kenvandine> please let me know
<kenvandine> we can get it on their hit list of bugs :)
<didrocks> pitti: stop being drunk when clicking buttons :)
<kenvandine> haha
<pitti> kenvandine, didrocks: those are the two that I actually installed
<pitti> but I removed the packages again (manually) as I don't really need them
<kenvandine> oh
<pitti> didrocks, kenvandine: could it be that once I say "yes", but later say "don't ask again", they never move from allowed to dontask again?
<kenvandine> bug
<didrocks> pitti: more than possible, I triggered a lot of similar case the past few days
<didrocks> but they are fixed now
<kenvandine> i think dontask-domains should be the domain
<kenvandine> not the package name
 * kenvandine confirms
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, sounds sensible
<kenvandine> pitti, could you please file a bug on that?
<didrocks> even that, the double tasks really shows that webapps is fragile
<kenvandine> i am testing here, and i'll confirm the bug
<pitti> indeed -- the key name is "dontask-domains", but the values are package names
<pitti> kenvandine: which package to file the bug against?
<kenvandine> libunity-webapps
<didrocks> pitti: double domain is fixed apparently, no need to file that one
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> kenvandine: thanks, will do after my current meating
<pitti> meeting
<Sweetshark> doko: I assume the vigra stuff is solved now? I would have time to look at it now, but I guess I can dump that now as you already tested it?
<didrocks> I'm hungry now :)
<pitti> kenvandine: filed bug 1061633 now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1061633 in libunity-webapps "Keeps asking me for installing packages even when I said "don't ask again"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061633
<kenvandine> pitti, thx
<Laney> where's the right location for bug reports for the uoa mission-control plugin in empathy? bugzilla? the code is upstream
<kenvandine> Laney, empathy
<kenvandine> bugzilla
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> ta
<Laney> hm
<Laney> if you override XDG_*_HOME, apparmor profiles will break because they hardcode the defaults
<jdstrand> who is expected to override that?
<Laney> don't know
<xnox> unit tests?!
<Laney> but you can do it
<xnox> fallback if not available?!
<jdstrand> in other words, this isn't conceptually different from changing other defaults
<jdstrand> unit tests will presumably not be using the same path to the binary so there is no attachment
<Laney> there's no way for apparmor to respect environment variables?
<xnox> (and can do other types of setup)
<jdstrand> ie, you do unit tests against code in your build tree, not /usr/bin
<jdstrand> if apparmor respected env variables, it would be a means to escape confinment
<jdstrand> there might be something we could do with tunables
<jdstrand> but, if this is only a thing for developers, then they can use /etc/apparmor.d/local imho
<Laney> I wouldn't want to guess at the use cases people might have for this
<jdstrand> (or sysadmins-- which the local/ mechanism is designed for
<Laney> it's in a spec
 * jdstrand only learned about pam-xdg within the last week-- no one consulted the security team
<jdstrand> thankfully, most existing profiles aren't affected by this
<jdstrand> but our take is that the profiles should work in a default install. if someone changes the location of their HOME or these XDG settings, they should adjust their profile
<jdstrand> if there is a compelling reason to do something different, we can try to come up with something more user friendly
<jdstrand> (mind, we have some very high priority work we are targeting for 13.04, so this would be behind that in all likelihood)
<Laney> at least using a tunable would be better, to reduce the number of places you need to change from n to 2
<jdstrand> a tunable we could do much sooner of course
<jdstrand> Laney: can you file a bug on it against apparmor?
<Laney> yes
<xnox> jdstrand: well pam-xdg-runtime was discussed at the uds and i thought you even where in that session. it is needed for gdm/gnome multiseat as far as I know.
<xnox> maybe i am very wrong. cause it was a while ago =)
<tkamppeter> seb128, pitti, Sweetshark, as rolling cups back to 1.5.4 is a too big change and requires rebuild of GTK2/3, probably the solution with lowest impact is to modify the printer enumeration in the print dialogs of GTK, Qt, and LibreOffice. This can be probably done with rather small patches so that it can be issued as SRU. WDYT?
<jdstrand> well, we fixed the profiles for the multiseat default setup
<jdstrand> it is changing it beyond that
<pitti> tkamppeter: or FFE?
<seb128> tkamppeter, sounds a better way out ... let's see for a FFe once we get the patches
<tkamppeter> pitti, FFE is still possible? I would bet that each dialog needs a patch ~50 lines. This should be done if possible by someone familiar with the toolkits. I can tell which new library function to use and also give example code.
<pitti> tkamppeter: I would think so, given that it is a regression
<mterry> jbicha, are screenshots of aisleriot and mahjongg in the docs?
 * mterry doesn't see it, but not sure I have searched everywhere
<jbicha> mterry: no, they have their own docs though
<mterry> jbicha, hmm, only one with screenshots is mahjongg
<mterry> jbicha, I'm looking at a merge proposal to bring back ubuntu-branding for those two games (accidentally got dropped a while back)
<mterry> jbicha, it seems like mahjongg has a screenshot that shows a little gnome tile.  Wonder how that was handled back when ubuntu-branding was working.  I suspect there was a mismatch there too
<seb128> Sweetshark, so, your libreoffice ppa, libreoffice segfaults if I run "libreoffice" and do "new -> text document" in the menu
<seb128> Sweetshark, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1260111/
<seb128> well it's not every time but I got it twice already
<jbicha> mterry: oh yeah, there is that too
 * mterry will test on lucid, and if there was a mismatch there, will go ahead
<mterry> This regression has been here since 11.10!
<jbicha> those screenshots are natty and later, I'm guessing branding was dropped before that
<mterry> natty eh?  I should test that then, not lucid
<jbicha> but it's not nearly critical enough to need a UIFe at this point
<mterry> jbicha, I didn't think this would need a UIFe?
<jbicha> mterry: UI changes need UIF exceptions, yes
<mterry> I guess I was thinking it was just a regression, but since it's a regression that's been around for several releases, it's no longer a regression.  :)
<kenvandine> mterry, hehe... when is a regression not a regression :)
<jbicha_> and it doesn't make things any less usable or polished really
<kenvandine> age old question
<glatzor> mvo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/1061682
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1061682 in aptdaemon "High trust packages/repository doesn't work with PK interface" [High,Confirmed]
<mvo> glatzor: \o/
<glatzor> mvo, how do you mark a bug for several releases?
<glatzor> mvo, I would like to keep the bug report arround as a reminder to fix the issue by design after release and not only by a workaround for the release
<mvo> glatzor: target to series
<mvo> glatzor: do you want quantal and R ?
<glatzor> mvo yep
<mvo> glatzor: added, pplease reload
<Laney> guh
<Laney> I lost my messaging indicator icon on dist-upgrade
<seb128> Laney, completely lost?
<Laney> I've got the no icon icon
<Laney> haven't restart it yet
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> still in the same session, it'll probably come back when I log in again
<seb128> that shouldn't happen
<Laney> indeed
<seb128> when I updated ubuntu-mono here the indicator picked the new icon
<Sweetshark> seb128: see the replies: I cant reproduce it here, though I had that issue before. I have a patch against glib to make glib a bit more robust in that case. afernandez seems to have hopes to have a patch that fixes it for good.
<seb128> can you kill indicator-messages-service and unity-panel-service and see how it goes?
<seb128> Sweetshark, can you get desrt to review the glib patch if you think we need that in?
<Sweetshark> seb128: I would still suggest to take the glib patch in too: a/ its trivial b/ its just making it a bit more robust, so it wont hurt, but might help in cornercases.
<Sweetshark> desrt: ^^^
<seb128> Sweetshark, you should probably put it in a bug on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=glib
<Sweetshark> seb128: :/ no account there
<desrt> Sweetshark: what glib patch?
<Laney> seb128: well I'm running a gnome classic session on this laptop. I already had the new indicator-messages, but in this run I got the new ubuntu-mono
<jbicha> Laney: what theme are you using?
<Sweetshark> desrt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260252/
<Laney> ambiance
<desrt> Sweetshark: uh......
<desrt> Sweetshark: no :)
<desrt> stop using non-threadsafe objects from more than one thread
<seb128> Laney, it's maybe a bug in indicator-applet then (not updating icons when they change on disk)
<desrt> Sweetshark: or alternatively file a real bug with a real hope of real analysis :p
<Laney> seb128: I've downgraded ubuntu-mono and humanity-icon-theme (just in case) and it's still not back
<Laney> after killing i-m-s, which causes it to respawn
<Sweetshark> desrt: well, we have a nice little SolarMutexGuard around all the access to it. And I was promised that that should solve it as the gtk main loop is hooked to it ...
<seb128> Laney, did you try to gnome-panel --replace?
<Laney> no
<Laney> doing
<seb128> Laney, what theme do you use?
<Laney> ambiance
<desrt> Sweetshark: not good enough
<Laney> seb128: ah, yes, that got it back
<Laney> let me try upgrading them again
<desrt> Sweetshark: if a request comes in from outside, gdbus will run it in context of the mainloop to which it is attached
<desrt> Sweetshark: and in that case you won't have your lock held
<desrt> Sweetshark: this goes back to what i was saying earlier: you have to acquire the main context to which it belongs if you want to do this type of thing
<desrt> and the usual way of dealing with that is to use an idle dispatch
<seb128> Sweetshark, did you see that antonio said he has a fix for that?
<Laney> seb128: yeah, after --replace it works even with the new icons
<seb128> Laney, ok, weird
<Laney> oh well, not imporatnt
<seb128> Laney, but at least it works
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> especially that it will not happen for precise upgrades
<Sweetshark> seb128: yes, just after my reply. :/
<seb128> since we basically reverted the changes
<Sweetshark> seb128: *grumble* I missed his mail today noon, I really want to know what his fix is.
<Sweetshark> seb128: I have two possible fix ideas ...
<Sweetshark> and now he is offline.
<mhr3> Laney, re the large icons in dash bug that doesn't have uife - it's not fixed
<mhr3> only some infra branches for that were merged
<mhr3> but ui-wise the bug is still there
<mhr3> ie nothing changed
<Laney> mhr3: what's this?
<Laney> +      if (use_small_icon || app_icon.to_string () == GENERIC_APP_ICON)
<Laney> +      {
<Laney> +        annotated_icon.size_hint = IconSizeHint.SMALL;
<Laney> +      }
<Laney> +2012-09-27  Michal Hruby  <michal.mhr@gmail.com>
<Laney> +
<Laney> +	Use size-hint for items in "More suggestions" category. Fixes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1052513. Approved by Pawel Stolowski.
<mhr3> unity ignores that hint
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1052513 in unity-lens-applications "Dash - 'More suggestions' icons are too large" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> hmm
<pitti> bonne nuit tout le monde!
<Laney> pitti: gute Nacht
<seb128> pitti, 'nuit
<bcurtiswx> kenvandine, is webapps supposed to link your google calendar with your desktop ?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, define "link with desktop"?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, the calendar in the time menu top right
<seb128> bcurtiswx, no, that's not implemented, maybe next cycle...
<bcurtiswx> seb128, OK thx.
<seb128> bcurtiswx, how are btw? I didn't see you around for a while (or was it me being too busy to pay attention to IRC)?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, i am well. I've been unable to do any packaging stuff because I'm now spending 3 days a week at NASA
<seb128> oh, the space NASA? ;-)
<bcurtiswx> seb128, yup. :)
<seb128> nice! ;-)
<bcurtiswx> seb128, it seems there are quite a few ubuntu installs here. Made me happy :)
<seb128> excellent ;-)
<bcurtiswx> haha bryceh according to some gaming outlets you work for Valve now...
<Sweetshark> bcurtiswx: you work for valve? where is my linux native portal than? huh? *feettapping* huh?
<Sweetshark> bryceh: ^^
<Laney> Who's Daniel van Vugt?
<Laney> his changelog entries are the best!
<Sweetshark> Laney: example?
<bcurtiswx> Sweetshark, i do not work for Valve (would be a nice job though)
<dobey> bcurtiswx: hey; i almost won a very interesting piece of equipment on ebay the other day, but sadly lost the auction :-/
<Laney> Sweetshark: I'm just reviewing the upstream ChangeLog for Unity
<Laney> not the best as in amusing, just nice and detailed
<Sweetshark> ah.
<Sweetshark> Laney: otherwise: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/commit/?id=180dcdecac80e87f4984024c24f4beeef9dbf766 and http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/commit/?id=e4bfd2ff060b89b2b7119bcb6a5c6bfb02815601
<bcurtiswx> One thing that should go into Unity for 13.04 is if there are more than one window right clicking will give window title bar text so you can easily click which window you want from there..
<bcurtiswx> dobey, and that is ?
<dobey> bcurtiswx: it was a SeaSpace TeraScan receiver module. would have been awesome, after getting an antenna to hook up to it
<bcurtiswx> dobey, gonna try to listen to the astronauts? or just long distance transmission ?
<dobey> bcurtiswx: no, it's for pulling the data from NOAA satellites
<dobey> lots of awesome weather/storm software on it too
<bcurtiswx> dobey, ah. I think all that data is open source anyways. The only difficulty would be finding where to get it from
<dobey> bcurtiswx: http://psbcw1.nesdis.noaa.gov/terascan/home_basic/what_is_terascan.html <- one of the bits for this system :)
<dobey> bcurtiswx: the whole systems can cost up to like $100K plus support contracts and such. would have been cool to get one of the modules for $50 :)
<bcurtiswx> dobey, i use the data thats provided online. Mine's space weather so i grab the satellite data from swpc.noaa.gov
<dobey> bcurtiswx: right
<bcurtiswx> Wow, i'm just noticing that indicator numbers were removed from unity icons
<dobey> bcurtiswx: i guess i'm a bit more interested in all the other bits of the system, than just the raw data :)
<seb128> Laney, Daniel is duflu ... he's one of the compiz maintainers in #ps
<Laney> ah
<bryceh> Sweetshark, I know exactly where it is.  ;-)
<Laney> well, I like the detail in his changelogs
<Laney> so kudos from me
<bryceh> bcurtiswx, yeah I need to do some blogging I see...
<bcurtiswx> bryceh, good luck with that.. :P
<Laney> unity all accepted
<seb128> Laney, he's a rockstar, he's really focussed on quality (he's like running compiz under valgrind to test merge requests before approving those)
<Laney> just gdocs to reupload when ken fixes it
 * Sweetshark connects his portal gun to bryceh brain, extracts portal-for-linux location, autoaims at the desk below it and than aims a the ceiling of his living room.
<bcurtiswx> Sweetshark, just make sure to be part of their 1000 person beta whenever the signup form gets released
<Sweetshark> bcurtiswx: somebody would need to give me back nvidia graphics on this thinkpad w520. some kernel update broke it ~January 2012 ...
<bryceh> Sweetshark, ah so you have motivation to do some git bisection?  ;-)
<Sweetshark> bryceh: all bisect powers already spend on http://sweetshark.livejournal.com/7683.html
<mlankhorst> sigh my keyboard is a mouse
 * mlankhorst shakes fist at logitech
<toabctl> seb128, there's a patch for #1058205 commited. How do you handle this for ubuntu? Do you want to do a new release and upload that or do you want a patch for debian/patches?
<seb128> toabctl, I'm handling it yes
<toabctl> seb128, I could do this, too. I just wanted to know what solution you prefer :)
<seb128> toabctl, you want to do it?
<toabctl> seb128, I would like to try. I would create a branch and create a merge request. that's the right way!?
<seb128> toabctl, yes
<toabctl> seb128, so which solution do you prefer? a new upstream version or a patch in debian/patches?
<seb128> toabctl, basically:
<seb128> - checkout lp:~ubuntu-desktop/ayatana-scrollbar/ubuntu/
<seb128> cd ubuntu
<seb128> bzr merge lp:ayatana-scrollbar -c 357
<seb128> dch -i
<seb128> bzr commit
<seb128> bzr push lp:~toabctrl/ayatana-scrollbar/somefixes
<seb128> then merge propose it
<dobey> is dh migrations a quantal-only thing?
<toabctl> seb128, what about lp:ubuntu/overlay-scrollbar overlay-scrollbar ? that's not the correct branch?
<seb128> toabctl, no, it's not, that's the autoimport from the archive
<toabctl> seb128, ok.
<seb128> toabctl, when a Vcs is listed in debian/control it's the one to use
<seb128> dobey, yes
<dobey> thanks
<toabctl> seb128, is there a command line tool to get the Vcs field from any package of the archive?
<seb128> toabctl, apt-get source tell you about it
<seb128> $ apt-get source  overlay-scrollbar
<seb128> ...
<seb128> NOTICE: 'overlay-scrollbar' packaging is maintained in the 'Bzr' version control system at:
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ayatana-scrollbar/ubuntu
<toabctl> seb128, yes. that downloads the whole source. I just thought there's maybe a command which just looks at qa.packages.ubuntu.com....
<seb128> toabctl, apt-cache showsrc overlay-scrollbar | grep Vcs
<toabctl> seb128, ah. that's what I missed! thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<micahg> or just debcheckout overlay-scrollbar
<micahg> oh, right, you don't want the whole source
<jcastro_> jbicha, ping
<jcastro_> jbicha, if you want to join us on #ubuntu-on-air we'd love to have you come on, answer some user questions about the gnome spn
<jbicha> just in IRC?
<jbicha> crazy busy week
<jbicha> :)
<toabctl> seb128, can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~toabctl/ayatana-scrollbar/fix-1058205-for-ubuntu/+merge/128099 please?
<toabctl> micahg, in bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-desktop/ayatana-scrollbar/ubuntu is also the complete source.
<seb128> toabctl, thanks, merged, on its way to be uploaded
<toabctl> seb128, thanks!
<toabctl> seb128, seems to be a bit inconsitent that some branches only have the debian/ dir and some branches the whole source.
<toabctl> ^^ in ~ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> toabctl, yeah :-(
<seb128> it's a complex thing
<seb128> - the full sources vcs are heavy to checkout for big sources
<toabctl> seb128, seems that the canonical software doesn't make releases so  ~ubuntu-desktop uses directly the branches!?
<seb128> - the real win comes when upstream is in bzr (so you can bzr merge a revision like there)
<seb128> well, they usually do, though overlay-scrollbars
<seb128> doesn't
<seb128> it's just that source is light enough to be checked out
<seb128> with the upstream in bzr so we benefit from the vcs integration
<Ursinha> are you guys able to connect empathy? I have the newest packages as possible and it's just not connecting anymore
<seb128> Ursinha, works here, what account types to do you use and what errors do you get?
<Ursinha> none of the accounts are connecting anymore, but gtalk is the only one showing me an error, it says "Status is set to offline" and doesn't connect
<Ursinha> all the others are just not connecting
<Ursinha> an user reported me this issue today and I could reproduce it
<Ursinha> seb128, he filed bug 1061824
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<Ursinha> kenvandine, s9iper1 reported that bug, he might be able to help
<s9iper1> yeah i am here
<Ursinha> bug 1061824
<Ursinha> ah, oh c'mon Nafallo
<Ursinha> lol
<Nafallo> Ursinha: the bot fails to reconnect to freenode after security upgrades of the VM :-/
<Ursinha> Nafallo, :/
<s9iper1> its not working today bug + number
<seb128> Ursinha, s9iper1: could maybe have to do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1059510
 * Ursinha look
<seb128> do you have the current version?
<Ursinha> s
<Ursinha> seb128, I have the latest version of everything (unless it reached the archives in the last 20 minutes...)
<Ursinha> let me check
<seb128> Ursinha, did you reboot since? apparmor doesn't pick changes dynamically I think
<Ursinha> oh
<Ursinha> seb128, not really.. I'm not used to rebooting after updates
<s9iper1> i have the latest version as well
<Ursinha> I have an script running right now, s9iper1 is it possible for you to restart your machine and check if it's working?
<s9iper1> i recently upgraded and restarted
<Ursinha> or have you restarted already
<Ursinha> gah
<Ursinha> ok
<Nafallo> Ursinha, seb128: it should pick it up if you restart the confined program I think.
<Ursinha> Nafallo, I killed everything related to empathy and ran again
<Ursinha> the problem is there
<seb128> Ursinha, s9iper1: do you have any error in the empathy debug dialog?
<s9iper1> no
<s9iper1> yes yes
<s9iper1> yess
<s9iper1> i have  i have attached the log file with the bug as well
<s9iper1> seb128 its attached in the bug
<Ursinha> seb128, what I see here: tp_proxy_prepare_async: assertion `TP_IS_PROXY (self)' failed
<Ursinha> and
<Ursinha> tp_proxy_prepare_async: assertion `TP_IS_PROXY (self)' failed
<Ursinha> hmm, gah
<Ursinha> tp_dbus_check_valid_object_path: assertion `path != NULL' failed
<seb128> s9iper1, Ursinha: the log has "unable to create file '/run/user/s9iper1/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly."
<seb128> which is what is supposed to be fixed with
<seb128> telepathy-mission-control-5 (1:5.13.1-0ubuntu3) quantal; urgency=low
<seb128>   * debian/apparmor-profile: last fix was incomplete. We need to also allow
<seb128>     owner 'rw' access to /{,var/}run/user/*/dconf/user in the profile for
<seb128>     /usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-* (LP: #1059510)
<seb128>  
<seb128> Ursinha, s9iper1: dpkg -l telepathy-mission-control-5
<Ursinha> 1:5.13.1-0ubuntu3
<Ursinha> that's the version I got here
<seb128> Ursinha, sudo aa-complain telepathy
<seb128> does that fix it?
<s9iper1> me to
<Ursinha> what is that?
<seb128> Ursinha, it disable the apparmor security shield
<seb128> e.g to see if that's the security rules breaking it for you
<Ursinha> is that I don't have it installed
<seb128> you don't have apparmor installed?
<Ursinha> seb128, that's interesting
<seb128> it's the standard ubuntu security mechanism
<Ursinha> this aa-complain, no
<seb128> oh
<seb128> not sure the tools are installed by default
<s9iper1> seb128:sudo: aa-complain: command not found
<seb128> apparmor-utils: /usr/sbin/aa-complain
<seb128> ^ you want to install apparmor-utils
<Ursinha> seb128, I thought for a while I might be missing an important package :) there you go, it's set
<kenvandine> i saw that upload this morning and it sounds like it should fix that bug
<seb128> Ursinha, does that fix the issue?
<seb128> jdstrand, mdeslaur: what's the way to reload aa profiles without reboot?
<Ursinha> seb128, should I look for anything else, any logs or anything? it's still not working
<Ursinha> I guess I'll need to reboot to fully test it
<seb128> Ursinha, you ran "sudo aa-complain telepathy"
<seb128> Ursinha, what accounts are not working?
<Ursinha> seb128, yes, I did
<mdeslaur> seb128: sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor reload I believe
<seb128> Ursinha, what output did it display?
<mdeslaur> seb128: dmesg | grep apparmor will show any denials
<seb128> mdeslaur, 'ci
<Ursinha> let me do this
<Ursinha> there you go
<Ursinha> seb128, after reloading, it connected
<Ursinha> \o/
<seb128> ok
<s9iper1> ursinha : has empathy connected now ??
<seb128> jdstrand, mdeslaur: it seems like apparmor might still not liking telepathy and XDG_USER_DIR
<Ursinha> s9iper1, yes, it just worked :)
<seb128> ups
<seb128> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<jdstrand> seb128: I fixed it this morning. what version of telepathy?
<s9iper1> ursinha what you run ?
<seb128> jdstrand,
<seb128> Ursinha, s9iper1: dpkg -l telepathy-mission-control-5
<seb128> <Ursinha> 1:5.13.1-0ubuntu3
<seb128>  that's the version I got here
<s9iper1> seb128:telepathy-miss 1:5.13.1-0ub i386
<seb128> jdstrand, but maybe it's a "need to reboot" issue, s9iper1 said he rebooted though
<seb128> s9iper1, dpkg -l | grep telepathy-mission-control-5
<jdstrand> what are the denials?
<jdstrand> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118358424/telepathy-mission-control-5_1%3A5.13.1-0ubuntu2_1%3A5.13.1-0ubuntu3.diff.gz was the fix
<s9iper1> seb128:1:5.13.1-0ubuntu2
<seb128> oh
<jdstrand> need ubuntu3
<seb128> jdstrand, unping then, Ursinha didn't reboot and I guess that's needed for apparmor to reload its profiles
<jdstrand> ubuntu2 was a partial fix
<s9iper1> i rebooted my system when i run the update update manager said to restart than i restart by his message
<seb128> jdstrand, s9iper1 is outdated
<seb128> s9iper1, you are one version behind, maybe your mirror is outdated
<jdstrand> well, the reboot shouldn't be needed
<s9iper1> i have quality ubuntu
<Ursinha_> which version should I have here?
<seb128> jdstrand, well I guess nothing is going to restart telepathy-missing-control?
<jdstrand> 1:5.13.1-0ubuntu3
<Ursinha_> jdstrand, that's the one I have
<seb128> Ursinha_, did you reboot?
<seb128> Ursinha_, do you have any error in dmesg?
<jdstrand> Ursinha_: you are seeing apparmor denials after upgrading to ubuntu3?
<Ursinha_> seb128, no, I ran the aa-complain command than restarted apparmor
<Ursinha_> and it worked
<Ursinha_> *then
<jdstrand> well, yes, you disabled the profile
<seb128> that didn't restart apparmor, it disabled the protection
<Ursinha> seb128, I restarted apparmor -> sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor reload
<Ursinha> after disabling the profile
<jdstrand> you don't want to do that either
<jdstrand> that will unload and load all the profiles and anything running won't be confined
<jdstrand> the packaging handles reloading the profile
<jdstrand> but no matter
<jdstrand> let's clean slate this
<Ursinha> jdstrand, I'm currently on a middle of a script run and will reboot as soon as I can, if still worthy testing
<jdstrand> Ursinha: can you 'aa-enforce /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.telepathy', then log out and back in?
<Ursinha> not right now, but will be able in about 10 minutes
<jdstrand> well, I think it is maybe the errors were seen, then there was an update, then other stuff happened, and we don't know what is happening now
<jdstrand> that's fine
<Ursinha> jdstrand, in case that doesn't work, what's the procedure?
<bcurtiswx> im guessing the unity sidebar issue is known?
<jdstrand> Ursinha: file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug telepathy-mission-control-5'
<Ursinha> great
<jdstrand> Ursinha: then feel free to aa-complain it
<Ursinha> thanks jdstrand
<Ursinha> okay
<jdstrand> (as a work around)
<Ursinha> I'll add in that bug the suggested workaround
<bcurtiswx> My unity sidebar is set to autohide, now it's just not showing when i mouse over there
<s9iper1> ursinha need to file another bug ?
<jdstrand> s9iper1: we don't know yet
<Ursinha> s9iper1, not for now, we need to confirm the package doesn't fix this one first
<Ursinha> thanks jdstrand, seb128 and s9iper1
<s9iper1> yw but by the way thanks for this fast action
<bcurtiswx> and there's two online accounts in my settings
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: there's a brand new Unity in -proposed
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, it's enabled.. so im guessing i'm using it ?
<bcurtiswx> 6.6.0-0ubuntu3
<seb128> bcurtiswx, using nvidia?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, yes
<seb128> bcurtiswx, bug #1057000
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: that's not the latest, remember to log out and log in after
<bcurtiswx> jbicha, i restarted :)
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1057000 ?
<seb128> <ubottu> Launchpad bug 1057000 in unity (Ubuntu) "[Ubuntu 12.04.1/12.10] nVidia drivers 304.51 prevent autohidden Unity launcher from revealing" [High,Confirmed]
<bcurtiswx> seb128, thankfully we have the super button ;)
<jdstrand> seb128: fyi, empathy works fine here with the latest updates and no denials. I'm quite sure the fix is good enough, but we'll see
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i am testing here too
<kenvandine> gotta suck down some updates here
<seb128> jdstrand, thanks, we got confused by the fact that the update wouldn't apply without a session restart
<bcurtiswx> jdstrand, i have had issues with google talk not connecting at first with some "offline set" error
<seb128> jdstrand, sorry for the noise
<bcurtiswx> want another tester?
<jdstrand> fyi, I did not do a session restart :)
<bcurtiswx> seb128, can you turn off autohide temporarily.. i don't see it anymore
<seb128> bcurtiswx, it's in system settings -> appareance
<jdstrand> but we don't really know the timing and a session restart will definitely help clear up everything
<seb128> bcurtiswx, behaviour tab
<bcurtiswx> where can i paste pictures?
<bcurtiswx> i always forget :-\
<bcurtiswx> seb128, http://imagebin.org/230918
<seb128> bcurtiswx, echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<bcurtiswx> seb128, blank
<seb128> XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity gnome-control-center background
<seb128> is that different?
<bcurtiswx> seb128, no
<seb128> dpkg -l | grep gnome-control-center
<bcurtiswx> ii  gnome-control-center                      1:3.4.2-0ubuntu18
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> bcurtiswx, not sure why it doesn't work for you...
<seb128> bcurtiswx, I guess you can change it in ccsm then
<bcurtiswx> lemme try one thing
<bcurtiswx> logout/in did it. <shrugs> thanks seb128
<bcurtiswx> i had rebooted just before this issue
<jbicha> bcurtiswx: are you using Unity or lightdm?
<bcurtiswx> unity
<jbicha> sorry, are you using lightdm or gdm?
<bcurtiswx> umm
<seb128> jbicha, well "XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity gnome-control-center background" should set the environment variable needed
<bcurtiswx> lightdm
<bcurtiswx> well, at least my which gdm didn't work
<kenvandine> jdstrand, confirmed after update and reboot telepathy-gabble is working fine
<jdstrand> great, thanks
<s9iper1> kenvandine :its working fine than what is the problem with my system
<kenvandine> s9iper1, dunno... did you reboot?
<kenvandine> that fixed it here
<s9iper1> yes i reboted right after the update
<s9iper1> ok i shutdown and reboot again
<s9iper1> hang onm
<s9iper1> on
<s9iper1> kenvandine: i rebooted
<s9iper1> but empathy not connecting
<s9iper1> sjdstrand
<s9iper1> jdstrand:
<seb128> s9iper1, dpkg -l | grep telepathy-mission-control-5
<s9iper1> seb128:telepathy-mission-control-5                 1:5.13.1-0ubuntu2                         i386         management daemon for Telepathy real-time communication framework
<seb128> you need 0ubuntu3
<seb128> update
<s9iper1> how its not showing any update
<s9iper1> whats your mirror ?
<s9iper1> main or any else ?
<lamalex> guy guys. X is really really really unstable for me all of a sudden, on a fresh install of Q
<lamalex> nouveau has horrible memory leaks that cause my system to grind to a halt, x restarts itself randomly and returns me to lightdm greeter
<seb128> what sort of unstable?
<lamalex> i tried
<lamalex> i tried the proprietary driver, but it fails to even turn on my screen after the kernel is loaded
<seb128> s9iper1, the main archiv
<s9iper1> seb128: yeah i am running update thanks :)
<lamalex> seb128, ^
<Sweetsha1k> lamalex: Its just that you do not appreciate the awesome work robert_ancell did with lightdm enough, so nouveau gives you decent hints ....
<lamalex> Sweetsha1k, my lightdm face tattoo isn't enough?
<lamalex> jeeze
<seb128> lamalex, check with mlankhorst when he's online for nouveau, or maybe RAOF
<lamalex> i guess ill have plastic surgery to have my face changed into a replica of the lightdm greeter
<Sweetsha1k> lamalex: hmmmm, same here. kernel update on oneiric around ~January 2012 broke propritary nvidia for me.
<Sweetsha1k> lamalex: that would help.
<mlankhorst> seb128: nouveau is in a bad shape :(
<mlankhorst> might have luck with drm-next
<s9iper1> seb128:fixed thanks :)
<seb128> s9iper1, great
<seb128> mlankhorst, hum, k
<seb128> jdstrand, ^ you got another confirmation that the telepathy fix works ;-)
<mterry> robert_ancell, were you going to make a release of lightdm?  There are some fixes in its trunk, right?
<robert_ancell> mterry, yep was going to do that today
<mterry> robert_ancell, cool
<seb128> robert_ancell, hey, how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey, did you have a good break?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I did, it's was almost hard to get back to work this time ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, you seemed to come back way faster than I expected!
<seb128> I took almost 3 weeks and was good at not connecting during those
<robert_ancell> yeah, I thought they were sneaky mid-holiday GNOME updates
 * cyphermox bbl --> dinner
<lamalex> mlankhorst, shold i try installing drm-next?
 * lamalex guesses that is a PPA/
<mlankhorst> lamalex: no its just the drm linux kernel git tree
<lamalex> ah
<bryceh> wb robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> wb... ?
<bryceh> "welcome back"!
<robert_ancell> I haven't gone anywhere!
<bryceh> robert_ancell, oh?  well welcome front then :-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-05
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i should update more often. I've got 1.1GB of updates to download
<sarnold> :)
<chrisccoulson> it's a good job that only takes a little over 2 minutes for me to download :)
<chrisccoulson> does compiz not draw a shadow for argb windows?
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: I believe it does some trickery to determine where the opaque regions are?
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, hmmm, i'm not convinced that works :/
<chrisccoulson> we've just landed RGBA support in firefox (so we can do native-styled tooltips, amongst other things)
<RAOF> I may be simply claiming that it does something that it is technically possible for it to do, rather than what it actually does :)
<chrisccoulson> but to simplify things, we turn on RGBA for all popup windows, which includes menus
<chrisccoulson> and now popup menus have no shadow :(
<RAOF> That would look rather odd, I think.
<chrisccoulson> we do that mainly because we have no idea what content is in the window when we create it
<chrisccoulson> i'll have to think of a way to nod do rgba for menus :/
<chrisccoulson> **not
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: You could ask smspillaz about it; it's technically possible for compiz to shadow your windows appropriately.
<RAOF> Maybe it'd just like a particular WM atom set?
<chrisccoulson> maybe :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll hang around to see if he responds
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> brb, i'm going to switch to mutter temporarily ;)
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: http://memegenerator.net/instance/27851261
<micahg> RAOF: why is /etc/X11/core in /etc, seems like a /var type file?
 * micahg keeps getting etckeeper warnings about it being >20MB
<RAOF>  !!!
<RAOF> Why is /etc/X11/core there *at all*?
<micahg> -rw------- 1 root root 44052480 Sep 20 18:51 /etc/X11/core
 * micahg has no idea
<RAOF> So, X has obviously dumped core when /etc/X11 was the working directory. However, I thought apport caught such things?
<didrocks> good morning
<RAOF> Howdie
<RAOF> What's cookin', didrocks?
<didrocks> RAOF: hey! hopefully every is cooked and nothing more to do :)
<didrocks> how are you? :)
<didrocks> starting to get real nights? ;)
<RAOF> Eh. Still twice a night feeding.
<RAOF> Although, obviously, that's not *me* doing the feeding :)
<didrocks> ah, so yeah, not quite there yet :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<RAOF> It'll be a while before Zoë sleeps through the night; less than half of 1yr olds do.
<RAOF> (Or maybe it was 40% of 1yr olds *don't* sleep through the night; I forget)
<RAOF> Either way, I'm not holding my breath for uninterrupted night's sleep :)
<didrocks> RAOF: I have two couple of lucky friends apparently as after 2 months, they did their night :)
<didrocks> heh, yeah ;)
<TheMuso> I dare say RAOF is looking forward to UDS, where he can get a few full nights of sleep.
<RAOF> Eh, it's not bad.
<RAOF> The trick is to go to bed at 9pm or so :)
<TheMuso> Ok good to hear.
<pitti> Bonjour
<didrocks> guten morgen pitti!
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<didrocks> salut jibel
<jibel> guten Morgen pitti
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<jbicha> hey, we have an issue with yesterday's unity update
<dpm> didrocks, good morning! Up for an ubuntumarathon chat in 20'? ;-)
<didrocks> dpm: sure, I should maybe leave my night clothes and take a $random t-shirt :)
<didrocks> jbicha: oh?
<dpm> didrocks, it's ok, just put a shirt on, people won't see your underwear :)
<jbicha> because of the fix for bug 1055019, deja-dup, empathy, nautilus, shotwell depend on libunity9 which depends on unity-common which depends on compiz-gnome
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055019 in libunity "libunity9 should depend on unity-common" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1055019
<didrocks> dpm: heh :)
<didrocks> jbicha: can you check with the PS integration team? They should be on #ubuntu-unity
<seb128> hey desktopers
<didrocks> salut seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks pitti, comment vous allez ?
<pitti> seb128: je suis très bien, merci! et toi?
<didrocks> seb128: ça va bien!
<pitti> seb128: (noter l'accent!)
<seb128> pitti, je vais bien merci !
<didrocks> pitti: you do torture yourself with your keyboard, right? :)
<pitti> argh, "je vais"; I should know this by now
<pitti> didrocks: compose+e+`, not so bad
<didrocks> :)
<pitti> I finally put this "scroll lock" key to some good usage
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: push-to-talk?
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: that's my right control key
<Sweetsha1k> seb128, all: https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-quantaltest-20120601/+packages <- please test
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128. i'm good thanks. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: Good morning, Sebastien!
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yesterday you triaged bug #1035219, and I have proposed a solution - I think it's of higher importance than "low". ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1035219 in gnome-control-center "In System Settings preference tool/keyboard layouts page automaticaly wrong language selectedGNOME" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035219
<GunnarHj> seb128: Would appreciate if you could take a look, and let me know if I'm thinking right. In that case I do think it should be merged and uploaded in quantal.
<chrisccoulson> sigh @ https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=798157 :(
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 798157 in Widget: Gtk "awesome bar dropdown background color is missing and looks wrong" [Normal,New: ]
<seb128> GunnarHj, let me have a look, I put "low" because we don't use that UI in our default desktop
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I'll be here for at least half an hour.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: yeah, it's a pretty annoying bug, open the Language Settings widget and if I don't pay attention, the next time I log in, my computer is in Chinese :(
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Yep, such weird things may well happen. Not if you stick to Unity, but if you install and use other desktops.
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, i'm still waiting for amd64 PPA builds :(
<seb128> GunnarHj, what is that merge request doing? hiding the region capplet under GNOME sessions as well?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, to start or to finish?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, to start. i'm still waiting for the builds in https://launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+archive/mozilla-test/+packages so i can copy the rest of the packages across
<chrisccoulson> i'll have the final release build available before the final beta at this rate ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ping pitti if you want the score bumped
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes. Because even if $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP happens to be "GNOME", since you use the Ubuntu version of g-c-c, your OS is Ubuntu, you have the Ubuntu version of accountsservice etc.
<seb128> GunnarHj, well, the idea was that GNOME remix would use the upstream region capplet
<seb128> rather than language-selector
<seb128> so check with jbicha if he really wants to hide those in GNOME
<jbicha> language-selector has an awful UI & hopefully we're getting rid of it next cycle
<GunnarHj> seb128: But that does simply not work yet. We are not talking about the upstream GNOME distribution, of course, since they don't use the Ubuntu patches.
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, but the GNOME remix aim at having an upstream GNOME experience on Ubuntu
<seb128> they favorite upstream UIs over Ubuntu ones
<jbicha> also, Ubuntu GNOME Remix doesn't include language-selector-gnome at the moment
<seb128> GunnarHj, ^ see
<jbicha> GunnarHj: is accountsservice fixable for quantal?
<GunnarHj> jbicha, seb128: It's not just a UI design matter. Hope to get the opportunity to talk to you guys IRL about it in Copenhagen.
<jbicha> because if we're forced to choose a broken GNOME UI or a broken Ubuntu UI, I'd rather keep the GNOME one
<seb128> jbicha, how is the Ubuntu one broken?
<GunnarHj> It's not.
<jbicha> language-selector-gnome's "drag languages to arrange them" interface scores low on usability
<GunnarHj> jbicha, seb128: I don't know much about GNOME remix. Is there a suitable link to a place where I can read about it?
<jbicha> I have difficulty using it and I know how it's supposed to work; also it's not really keyboard accessible
<jbicha> GunnarHj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10Beta
<seb128> GunnarHj, I think at this point we should let jbicha decide what to do for the GNOME remix, if they prefer the upstream UI good enough...
<jbicha> there's been a few media reports about it too, it's a mostly pure GNOME edition shipping GNOME Shell by default
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Thanks.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Btw, what did you mean by "is accountsservice fixable for quantal"?
<GunnarHj> seb128: But I can't believe that jbicha prefers a broken solution, that makes it almost possible to get languages and locales right. I think you try to simplify this issue far too much.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: what I mean is can you fix the gnome language chooser widget without just disabling it?
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, I need to run out of an hour or so, but I'm happy to take that patch if jbicha acks it
<seb128> bbiab
<Laney> mhr3: hey. I'm looking at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/118428998/unity-lens-music_6.8.0-0ubuntu1_6.8.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz — I assume r111 is the denied UIFe for Banshee previews? I'll go check now but it would be nice if you could expand such commit messages in future as your ChangeLog doesn't include revision numbers
<Laney> such commit messages> reverts
<mhr3> Laney, right yea, sorry, i forget those get exported to changelogs
<Laney> np, just a heads up
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I think it's far too late for quantal. It would require that some Ubuntu patches in accountsservice and a couple of other packages were in effect unapplied, it would preclude the use of lightdm, etc.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: There is a plan to start using the g-c-c region UI also in Ubuntu, but nobody seems to have really tried to dig into it deeply enough. Again, I'd be more than happy to talk more about it in both Copenhagen and online. But for now, if I haven't missed anything important, I'm quite sure that the best we can do as regards the GNOME remix for quantal is to use language-selector for setting languages/locales.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: except for picking the wrong language when you first open the dialog, the GNOME UI works, right?
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I can't really tell to which extent it works, or rather happens to work. (And it depends on what you mean by works, of course.) But please note that things like language installation and input method system also need to be addressed. Again, far too late.
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Almost a year ago I put together this document: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageSettings
<GunnarHj> jbicha: yelp ghelp:language-selector is also good to read in this context.
<jbicha> GunnarHj: do you have a bug requesting that GNOME support setting fallback languages in System Settings?
<pitti> seb128: srsly, flash used HAL until recently? ugh
<chrisccoulson> pitti, flash still uses HAL if you want to watch any DRM protected content
<chrisccoulson> although, we now have a way to trick it in to not requiring HAL ;)
<pitti> *tsk*
<pitti> chrisccoulson: python-dbusmock to fake it? :-)
<chrisccoulson> pitti, heh, nothing quite that complicated :)
<chrisccoulson> i've written a shim that wraps around the flash plugin to provide the minimal feature-set it requires
<chrisccoulson> which is basically reading block device serial numbers
<pitti> go Adobe
<chrisccoulson> heh
<Sweetshark> seb128: did you find time to update the LibreOffice ppa package? Is your crasher still there?
<RoyK> hm... I just upgraded a server install to Quantal and installed ubuntu-desktop on it, and lightdm doesnt't start automatically
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, I updated, no segfault so far \o/
<Sweetshark> seb128: no segfaults here either, afernandez reported one segfault in sc_unoapi on his machine, but that might be a general race condition in sc, not something we introduced.
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> something's wrong with launcher revealing
<Laney> does it work for others?
<Laney> I can't get it to reveal with the mouse at all
<Sweetshark> seb128: well, not general. only in the libreoffice-gtk package as we always complete those tests in headless mode. So it was likely there before for gtk users, hopefully meaning that the race is so rare in real life conditions, that it barely matters. (Note that we do multithreaded stuff like mad in these tests, much more that real life usage would ever happen -- opening and closing something like 10 windows per second).
<seb128> Laney, nvidia?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I only just switched to nvidia though
<seb128> bug 1057000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1057000 in unity "[Ubuntu 12.04.1/12.10] nVidia drivers 304.51 prevent autohidden Unity launcher from revealing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057000
<Laney> so it could have been since then
<Laney> i.e. not related to the new unityu
<Laney> ah, thanks
<seb128> annoying though
<Laney> didn't suspect the drivers
<seb128> RAOF, bryceh, mlankhorst, tseliot: ^ how did that went in? shouldn't stuff like "unity keeps working" should be on the test list before landing drivers?
 * seb128 unhappy
<Laney> well, it sounds like it it /was/ known in advance, from the bug log
<Laney> oh, maybe not
<tseliot> seb128: I'll bring this up with Nvidia
<mlankhorst> seb128: alberto milone uploaded it though..
<seb128> tseliot, mlankhorst: that's not normal that such regression hit the archive so late in the cycle ...
<mlankhorst> not our fault
<seb128> tseliot, thanks, do you have any ETA or rollback plan?
<tseliot> seb128: autohiding is not set by default, is it?
<seb128> tseliot, no it's not, still it's a supported important option, we can't roll out quantal with it broken
<tseliot> seb128: I know
<mlankhorst> but i'd say rollback to 304.43 by updating version to beyond..
<seb128> mlankhorst, "not our fault"... there was no urgent need to update those drivers, or not worth breaking unity
<seb128> mlankhorst, somebody should have raised the issue,asked the release team about the tradeoff before uploading
<didrocks> tseliot: you have been pinged by omer though about that before uploading IIRC
<didrocks> mlankhorst: this is what is not normal ^
<tseliot> didrocks: when?
 * didrocks digs into logs
<tseliot> didrocks: it could be that my memory is failing me
<didrocks> tseliot: I'm pretty sure it was about a week ago
<didrocks> anyway, I think the error is shared. Not testing this before uploading the nvidia driver and PS not raising it "strong enough" I think
<tseliot> didrocks: are there any established tests a driver should pass?
<didrocks> tseliot: I think autopilot can help
<didrocks> tseliot: as it's triggering some integration multiworspace and reveal tests
<didrocks> tseliot: popey is running them a lot
<didrocks> tseliot: maybe running it on your machine before uploading a driver would be a good practice
<didrocks> popey should have all the details :) (be warned, running those tests are quite long)
<om26er> FWIW edge resistance + launcher reveal both are affected
<tseliot> didrocks: that wouldn't be a problem. Do they require user interaction?
<didrocks> tseliot: no, but you can't do anything on your machine when it's running
<didrocks> as it's moving your cursor and triggering keyboard events
<popey> didrocks, tseliot on the phone, will come back to this in a moment
<didrocks> popey: no hurry on that one :)
<tseliot> didrocks: fair enough, I have a testing box for that
<didrocks> sounds good then :)
<om26er> there was a similar issue last cycle (bug 938287) which was fixed in Xorg according to Jason.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 938287 in nova "FLAGS.rpc_response_timeout default is too long" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938287
<om26er> bug 938227
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 938227 in unity "Launcher doesn't reveal when set to autohide" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938227
<popey> tseliot, running autopilot is taking about 2 hours on my core i7/8GB/SSD machine. It is often generating false positives, so needs some hand-holding
<popey> tseliot, it has some hard-wired delays built in at 10s so if often spends time doing nothing (which is frustrating) so i wound that delay down to 5s to get the tests done quicker
<tseliot> popey: ok, is this the wiki page I should look at to see how to use it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/QA/Autopilot
<popey> that looks a little outdated :(
<popey> tseliot, I'll mail you what I do on my machine
<popey> and get the wiki updated
<tseliot> popey: thanks!
<popey> sent
<mlankhorst> tseliot: was it known that unity was broken before upload?
<seb128> mlankhorst, the bug has been reported on 2012-09-26 which as a week before upload
<seb128> which is*
<mlankhorst> hm then it shouldn't have been uploaded to quantal at least, it would have been less a problem on precise where you could rollback. :/
<seb128> it shouldn't have been uploaded at all yes, we don't upload packages with known regressions
<mlankhorst> indeed
<mlankhorst> but I mean, did alberto know?
<seb128> mlankhorst, dunno
<GunnarHj> seb128: FYI, after you left, Jeremy and I kept talking about the GNOME Remix aspect of bug 1035219, but I think we'll talk some more later on. (jbicha seems to not be here right now.)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1035219 in gnome-control-center "In System Settings preference tool/keyboard layouts page automaticaly wrong language selectedGNOME" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035219
<seb128> GunnarHj, ok
<tseliot> mlankhorst: I didn't know or remember that (same result anyway)
<mlankhorst> still it was interesting to find out how it slipped through completely :)
<seb128> mlankhorst, more interesting: to find out what we will do so next time it doesn't slip through ;-)
 * cyphermox curses at Gobi modems
<ogra_> cages !
<cyphermox> anyone here has a Gobi in their laptop, and uses it regularly, preferably on precise? :)
<seb128> cyphermox, I've a gobby but I didn't use since we have etherpad ;-)
<ogra_> lol
<seb128> no gobi though ;-)
<mlankhorst> seb128: I already explained how it happened and why it would have still had a chance of slipping through :p
<seb128> mlankhorst, well, bottom line is that we shouldn't break twice on the same thing, so whoever upload -nvidia should test that unity edge resistance and launcher reveal works
<seb128> the unity guys have manual test plans they run before their uploads
<seb128> that should be true for us as well, at least on sensitive components
<seb128> especially that late in the cycle
<chrisccoulson> anyone using fglrx in here?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, is that finally working again?
<pitti> it's been broken for many weeks now
<chrisccoulson> pitti, i've no idea. i wanted someone to try a firefox nightly and tell me if they see https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=798157 or https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=781332
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 798157 in Widget: Gtk "awesome bar dropdown background color is missing and looks wrong" [Normal,New: ]
<pitti> chrisccoulson: actually it seems we did get a new version recently
<pitti> and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/AutoPkg%20Test/job/quantal-adt-ubuntu-drivers-common/ actually turned green again (latest is red again, looking)
<cyphermox> seb128: yeah, I really mean the horrendous excuse for a mobile modem, rather than the fish or the software ;)
<Sweetshark> seb128: I gave libreoffice-core a conflicts/provides/replaces combo against lo-menubar. Looking good to you? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261960/
<seb128> Sweetshark, looks fine yes
<Sweetshark> seb128: eh, OTOH that is tricky.
<seb128> why?
<jibel> pitti, it's because drivers are built against kernel 3.5.0-17 and the images are running 3.5.0-16
<Sweetshark> seb128: that functionality is provided by libreoffice-gtk really. Prolly should move that there. In theory, somebody could run libreoffice without libreoffice-gtk and then add lo-menubar for a very ugly libreoffice with unity integration ...
<jibel> we'd need to reboot the testbed when there's a kernel update
<Laney> Why the Provides?
<seb128> Sweetshark, yeah, those should be on the binary which actually provides the feature
<Laney> nothing depends on lo-menubar
<seb128> Laney, C,R,P is the best way to tell dpkg to replace something by something else
<seb128> it's like "yeah, that one is a replacement for this old one"
<seb128> I don't know the specifics of how dpkg works, but I've been told long ago that C,R,P was a magic trio for such cases
<Laney> well it's needed if you still want apt-get install lo-menubar to do the right thing
<Laney> maybe that's desirable
<seb128> it doesn't hurt for sure to add the provides
<Sweetshark> seb128: the debian policy tells so.
<micahg> can we please remove lo-menubar from quantal if lo itself is providing this functionality?
<seb128> +1
<Sweetshark> micahg, seb128: sure. once the package is actually in.
<seb128> Sweetshark, well, appmenu integration is already in quantal so we can ask for lo-menubar to be deleted from the archive
<Sweetshark> seb128: true.
<micahg> seb128: on release upgrade, C/P/R might not be enough, I wonder if we need a transitional package
<seb128> why wouldn't it be enough?
<seb128> nothing depends,recommends lo-menubar
<micahg> update-manager doesn't like to remove thinks
<micahg> *things
 * micahg is unsure if the release upgrader is similarly averse
<seb128> mvo, ^ can we tell update-manager that lo-menubar is fine to remove because it's outdated and dropped from the archive?
<mvo> seb128: its currently not designed to remove stuff, the latest designs have removal there now, but I'm not sure that this is already implemented
<micahg> otherwise, either lo or lo-menubar should ship an empty transitional package
<seb128> those empty transitional packages are so stupid
<micahg> well, if the GUI tools worked liked the CLI ones we wouldn't need them :)
<seb128> we should really solve that issue :-(
<seb128> mvo, well, what happens if you upgrade from precise to quantal with lo-menubar installed (which has no rdepends or r-recommends)?
<seb128> mvo, knowing that quantal libreoffice-gtk will C,R,P lo-menubar
<mvo> seb128: on the release upgrade? then it will be automatically removed, especially if its no longer needed
<Laney> surely this is a rather common situation
<seb128> mvo, you just said the upgrade was not designed to remove stuff?
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I would think so
<mvo> seb128: sorry, I assumed you meant the update-manager, not the ubuntu-release-upgrader
<seb128> but micahg says we might need a dummy transitional package
<seb128> mvo, ^ that's the question mostly
<seb128> do we need a dummy transitional binary for a "trivial case" like that (e.g nothing never depended or recommended lo-menubar)
<mvo> seb128: we might if a lot of stuff depends on the package, then apt is not always smart enough to figure out that its ok to remove the package. the algorithm is conversative and shys away from removing stuff with lots of reverse dependencies
<mvo> seb128: is there a bugreport? sorry, I would have to look at the acual pkg and dependencies to say anything creditable :)
<seb128> mvo, well as said, it's lo-menubar, which was in universe, nothing ever depended or recommended on it
<seb128> mvo, it's a "leaf" binary
<seb128> mvo, it's deprecated by libreoffice itself
<mvo> seb128: oh, in this case we are fine, the release upgrader is pretty careless^Wok with removing packages in general and if its a leaf binary it should not be a problem at all
<mvo> seb128: its really just for the stable->stable updates that its picky
<seb128> mvo, ;-)
<seb128> mvo, danke
<micahg> it's still probably better to convert the lo-menubar package to transitional for quantal (to make sure it gets removed even in update-manager) and then remove for R
<mvo> micahg: I don't mind, I don't know enough about lo-menubar to make a call on this, either way is fine with me, just saying that the release upgrader should cope with it (one way or the other)
<micahg> I mean even for people that are already on quantal...
<micahg> mvo: right, since the release upgrader can cope, it can be removed in R as opposed to U :)
<seb128> I wouldn't bother adding a transitional package
<seb128> but I just hate those :p
<seb128> if somebody else want to do it I will not block you
<mvo> micahg: aha, now I get the picture, yeah Q->Q for that it will help
<mvo> woah, we have a compost caluclator now (not a composited one) - amazing
 * mvo looks at the screenshots
<seb128> lol
<micahg> Sweetshark: so, the global menu only works for the GTK libreoffice and not the Qt one?
<Sweetshark> micahg: It works with the gtk vcl-plugin. If you run libreoffice with the gtk-plugin in kde it works there too.
<Sweetshark> micahg: it does not work with the kde vcl-plugin.
<micahg> Sweetshark: ah, ok, lo-menubar was pulling in libreoffice-gtk anyways, so it's not an issue
<pitti> re
<pitti> yummy, c'etait l'heure pour la glace!
 * micahg goes and uploads the transitional package
<pitti> jibel: kenrel version> was that what I discussed with psivaa?
<seb128> pitti, il fait trop froid pour manger des glaces
<pitti> seb128: non, il fait chaud (il est de 20 degrés Celsius)
<pitti> et le ciel est blue
<pitti> bleue
<seb128> pas ici :-(
<seb128> 18°C, gros nuages, pluie et vent
 * pitti forgot again what "hug" means -- c'est ne pas "je tu embrasse", oui?
<micahg> seb128: should I bother pushing the lo-menubar transitional stuff to the desktop branch or just mark it abandoned?
<seb128> micahg, you can delete the desktop vcs for it
<seb128> pitti, je t'embrasse sort of work but it's usually used for kiss rather than hug
<jibel> pitti, no, it is not related to psivaa's issue
<seb128> pitti, we would likely use "donner une accolade"
<didrocks> +1 on "donner une accolade"
<didrocks> but you wouldn't hear it that much on the street :)
<seb128> "dans mes bras!" works too ;-)
<didrocks> "faire un câlin" would be another translation I guess, but it can have some (sweet) connotation if you are with a girl (but it's not a slang way to tell it)
<pitti> 1001 ways of embarassing yourself
<seb128> hehe
<didrocks> indeed :)
<didrocks> maybe that's why we didn't really hug in France :)
<pitti> merely because of the lack of a simple word!
 * pitti goes to https://launchpad.net/français/+filebug
<didrocks> heh :)
<jibel> I think it's "Donner l'accolade" and not "Donner *une* accolade"
<pitti> "the" hug is better than "a" hug?
<didrocks> jibel: proof we don't use it! :)
<didrocks> wiktionary agrees with jibel
<didrocks> pitti: seems it's not countable in French :)
 * pitti hugs.translate('français') seb128, didrocks, et jibel
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * didrocks hugs pitti back
 * jibel hugs pitti too 
<pitti> didrocks: well, I know you guys can't count beyond 16 *duck*, but counting one hug??
<didrocks> pitti: please take care with ç to not have UTF8 error :)
<pitti> didrocks: mais bien, c'est python trois
<didrocks> on est sauvé \o/
<seb128> pitti, come on, we can count until 10 any normal day and we can double than when we don't have to wear shoes :p
 * mlankhorst can nearly count to 2^10!
<pitti> . o O { Dieu merci, c'est vendredi }
<seb128> hehe
<didrocks> et le vendredi c'est ravioli :)
<mlankhorst> lol
<seb128> didrocks, j'en ai mangé à midi !
<seb128> (sans dec ;-)
<mdeslaur> haha
<pitti> didrocks: yummy
<didrocks> seb128: ahah!
<didrocks> seb128: merci d'appuyer mon propos :)
<mlankhorst> cute, google now has a calculator app when you use math in it
<pitti> didrocks: tu vas faire nouriture de italienne tout les vendredis?
<didrocks> pitti: non, c'est juste une référence à une vieille pub :-)
<pitti> didrocks: "pub" est comme en anglais?
<micahg> seb128: package uploaded, removal bug filed and targetted to R
<didrocks> pitti: non, c'est "ads"
<didrocks> pub == publicité :)
<pitti> ah, merci
<micahg> Sweetshark: please add a note in your commit for the C/P/R on lo-menubar that it needs to stay until after the 14.04 LTS (otherwise we'll be wondering 1.5 yrs from now why people are having a bad menu experience :))
<jibel> pitti, didrocks was referring to a famous French movie 1:42 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmgHFI4k3Oo  , if you're studying French you'll have to watch this movie ;)
<Sweetshark> micahg: done
<Laney> why does it have to stay?
<Laney> without it you'll just get upgraded to the empty lo-menubar won't you?
<pitti> jibel: Je ne compris pas un mot, mais je souviens pour plus tard
<micahg> Laney: Bug #1062350
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1062350 in lo-menubar "Please remove lo-menubar from R" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062350
<micahg> Sweetshark: thanks
<bryceh> seb128, I had heard rumors of serious problems with 304.51 (and assumed others knew more than me), and figured we'd skip that version.  So as soon as I saw it go in, I raised the issue with jason.
<bryceh> tseliot, I was thinking maybe a way we could avoid this in the future would be if, during development, new versions spend time in nvidia-current-updates before going into nvidia-current.
<bryceh> we have both packages at our disposal, may as well put them to some use, right?  :-)
<tseliot> bryceh: having a well establish procedure would, IMO, solve the problem. I.e. a test suite the driver should pass before being uploaded
<tseliot> *established
<bryceh> tseliot, I half a half drafted proposal I'll send  out.  I'm kicking myself for not suggesting it earlier.
<tseliot> bryceh: maybe it's something we can discuss a UDS too?
<bryceh> tseliot, not a bad idea, you think like a whole session on nvidia packaging strategery?
<tseliot> bryceh: a session on what tests all graphics drivers should pass before being uploaded
<tseliot> not just nvidia
<bryceh> tseliot, gotcha.  hey speaking of other drivers, I see we got fglrx 9.000, does that work well or are there any known issues with it so far?
<tseliot> bryceh: it seems to work well but we have no other choice anyway ;)
<bryceh> tseliot, well of course, but I'm thinking more along the lines  of if it's safe putting into precise-updates and so on.  Guess we can watch the bug tracker on it for a while and find out.
<tseliot> bryceh: yes, let's wait a little bit longer
<mhr3> seb128, do you know which pkg contains the http plugin for gvfs?
<mhr3> looks like gvfs-backends
<mhr3> thx :)
<didrocks> yw mhr3 :)
<didrocks> do not hesitate next time you have any question (and can answer yourself :p)
<didrocks> always appreciated ;)
<josepht> bug #1040691 is a regression from P to Q
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040691 in compiz "lowered window retains focus" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040691
<seb128> mhr3, what didrocks said ;-)
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, i hate hate hate hate stupid bug auto-confirm
<chrisccoulson> can we please disable that? or at least make it possible to see who keeps hitting "this bug also affects me" on some of the most poorly and vaguely described bugs?
<josepht> chrisccoulson: my bug?
<chrisccoulson> josepht, bug 1057769
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1057769 in firefox "Firefox key up / down / page up / page down don't work in web page" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057769
<chrisccoulson> there's no useful information there at all. no browser version. no addons. no URL of a site with the problem
<chrisccoulson> yet it's followed by an auto-confirm
<cyphermox> seb128: on bug 1027638; someone brings up an interesting workaround for nm-applet not showing some of the menu entries on login
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1027638 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet doesn't show connection/devices on startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027638
<cyphermox> it would be to use X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay; I'm tempted to push it with a delay of 15 seconds or so
<josepht> chrisccoulson: indeed
<cyphermox> seb128: what do you think?
<seb128> cyphermox, does it eventually pick those entries when that bug happens ?
<seb128> cyphermox, or is it screwed for the session ?
<mhr3> seb128, didrocks, only if you'll be doing the same ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: we didn't commit to that :-)
<didrocks> mhr3: good week-end dude ;)
<mhr3> same :)
<cyphermox> seb128: it can take the entries if you have wireless or something else that will change the state, but for wired unless people do some action manually with the menu or on the command line, it's screwed
<cyphermox> it's very much a timing thing. this wouldn't necessarily be a *fix* but seems like the best option so far
<cyphermox> the actual delay to give it is another issue entirely though :/
<seb128> cyphermox, what's the real issue, an indicator one?
<seb128> didrocks, bon w.e
<cyphermox> yes
<seb128> cyphermox, is the indicator bug filed?
<cyphermox> I don't see what you mean?
<cyphermox> it's unclear why it happens, but I understand how given how nm-applet works
<seb128> well, if that's a bug in the indicator side, is that a bug in libindicator, unity ... is that been looked at?
<cyphermox> not afaik
<seb128> well, I would assume that nm-applet updates its menu
<cyphermox> yes
<seb128> and that unity should refresh the ui when the menu changes
<cyphermox> but it updates based on what signals NM throws at it
<seb128> so there is still a real bug to track down there
<cyphermox> if you just don't get the signals, you can't do much
<didrocks> seb128: je pars pas encore, mais bon week-end à toi aussi :) (mhr3 partait, c'est pour ça)
<seb128> mhr3, bon w.e
<seb128> didrocks, ah ok, ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: now that I think of it though, maybe I have a better fix for it
<seb128> cyphermox, well, anyway the workaround seems fine but I would still like to see the real issue being investigated
<Sweetshark> seb128: I put libreoffice_3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu1 on chinstrap. Its still building locally, I will ping you when its done. I hope you can sponsor it then.
<seb128> Sweetshark, I can
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<cyphermox> seb128: any ideas on how to debug this? the fact that it's while logging in poses some issues (and also because I was never able to reproduce it)
<seb128> cyphermox, I don't understand what's the situation where it happen ... I guess it might be a race between unity and the indicator loadings
<cyphermox> I think I also just might be an idiot
<cyphermox> I'm seeing something very wrong in the code now
<cyphermox> nah, it's not wrong
<cyphermox> brb, lunch
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, does anyone actually like objective-C ?
<chrisccoulson> every time i look at mac-specific parts of firefox, i vomit a little in my mouth
<ogra_> its authors ?
<chrisccoulson> ogra_, heh ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks for the objective c memory jog ;)
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: I see what they did they mis-spelt objectionable-C
<tseliot> seb128: so, a reverted nvidia-current is in (still needs approval). we might want to keep current-updates at 304.51 so as to help Nvidia test the issue
<tseliot> seb128: and current-updates is gonna be updated to a newer release anyway
<seb128> tseliot, works for me
<seb128> tseliot, thanks for handling that!
<Sweetshark> seb128: package is looking good IMHO, please review and sponsor.
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok
<desrt> Sweetshark: did they get the hud stuff working?
<Sweetshark> seb128: commits are here: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ubuntu-quantal-3.6, if that helps. last release was at the Adam Conrad commit.
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok
<Sweetshark> desrt: Even if, I wouldnt push that in with ~zero regression testing now unless its a oneliner. Will be SRUed, if possible.
<bryceh> tseliot, excellent thanks
<desrt> Sweetshark: :(
<desrt> non-working HUD in libreoffice is going to hurt a bit...
<desrt> it's gonna be near-oneliner in any case
<desrt> maybe like a two-functioner :)
<seb128> desrt, SRU will have to do
<desrt> seb128: that has a nice ring to it
<Sweetshark> desrt: yes, I want that in too. But I have been burned to often by hasting such stuff in with the turnaround times of this tanker.
<desrt> fair enough
<Sweetshark> desrt: see also https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-reboot-libreoffice-packaging
<Sweetshark> anyway, /me gone for the weekend.
<desrt> Sweetshark: cheerio
<kenvandine> yay... i see appointments in indicator-datetime
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^
<kenvandine> glad you handled that :)
<seb128> kenvandine, ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, well, I mostly bugged charles and larsu until it was fixed ;-)
<seb128> but I'm glad we fixed it before release as well
<larsu> my part was helping seb128 bug charles :)
<larsu> now I only wish I'd see google calendar entries in there ...
<kenvandine> i do :)
<larsu> well, without setting them up in evolution I mean
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> would be cool if adding your google account in UOA would do that
<larsu> definitely. Well, there's alway next cycle ;)
<seb128> didrocks said he would put a spec on for next cycle and do that
<kenvandine> woot
<larsu> seb128, \o/
<micahg> jbicha: are you handling the gdm/gnome-shell stuff in the sponsors queue?
<jbicha> micahg: yes, I'll go ahead and mark them in progress then
<micahg> jbicha: thanks
<micahg> jbicha: should I unsubscribe sponsors?
<jbicha> I can do that too
<micahg> ok
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Welcome back! Did you see my follow-up email on the conversation we had earlier today?
<jbicha> yes, thanks, I was traveling earlier today
<jbicha> I'm in Boston so I'll see what the GNOME guys think about it
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Good. I'm going to install GNOME Remix beta, and play around with it. Better to _really_ know what you are talking about. ;-)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-06
<robclark> btw, anyone have any ideas about this lightdm error:
<robclark> WARNING: Error using VT_ACTIVATE 7 on /dev/console: Invalid argument
<robclark> I have CONFIG_VT enabled in kernel..  not sure what else could be an issue
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-07
<micahg> Sweetshark: have you seen Bug #1062757 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1062757 in libreoffice "No menu bar under GNOME Shell & gnome-classic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062757
<Sweetshark> micahg: not yet, but: https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/gitweb?p=core.git;a=commit;h=e1ca9ecd43db2256739d2d710823acdd51ca5777
<caycep> does vmbuilder fail w/ "invoke-rc.d" errors for anyone?
<caycep> trying to build a ubuntu precise amd64 vm
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Are you there?
<Sweetsha1k> micahg: Yes. I just uploaded a 0ubuntu2 package with fixes for bug 1062757, bug 1062812 and a workaround for the armel/armhf ftbfs to chinstrap.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1062757 in libreoffice "No menu bar under GNOME Shell & gnome-classic" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062757
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1062812 in libreoffice "libreoffice 3.6.2 crash clicking on charts/formulas" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062812
<micahg> Sweetsha1k: great, thanks, unfortunately, I don't have to review/sponsor today, maybe robert_ancell can help?
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, micahg can do - this just needs uploading to main?
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: review and upload to main ...
<robert_ancell> yeah that too :)
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, do you have a PPA built version?
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: no. Just a local pbuilder build, and an armel build running on scheat.
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: I could upload the amd64 debs if you are adventurous ...
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: maybe I walk you through the three changes?
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, the changes look good to me, few whitespace changes there to confuse me though :)
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: are they in the unitymenus.diff patch?
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/gitweb?p=core.git;a=blobdiff;f=vcl/unx/gtk/window/gtkframe.cxx;h=7e944c64444369a3430ff7e3915b360f2c683648;hp=3a8a79ef41296643ee6978531f138d665c9c1ed1;hb=e1ca9ecd43db2256739d2d710823acdd51ca5777;hpb=7ffc24eb76325afef89c25e8a7fe13124ed5a041
<Sweetsha1k> yep, antonio is rather careless with whitespace/formatting on there. Having a true minimal patch would make review nicer for sure. I always postponed hinting at that, as we are essentially in emergency mode since a month ...
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, ok, I'm ok with the changes - do you have a packaging update?
<robert_ancell> and I guess the bug needs to be made FFE compliant?
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: I give then some ffe treatment ...
<Sweetsha1k> s/I/Ill/
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: done.
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, where are the packaging changes?
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: huh? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess doesnt say anything about packaging changes, just upstream ChangeLogs/BuildLogs.
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, oh, who is packaging this then?
<robert_ancell> I'm just reviewing and uploading right?
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: ah ;) , you find the package signed and packed on chinstrap in my home.
<robert_ancell> can you upload to the bug?
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: sure, which one? I hope, I dont need to triple upload that one?
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: I would suggest bug 1062812 -- its the critical one.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1062812 in libreoffice "libreoffice 3.6.2 crash clicking on charts/formulas" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062812
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, oh, I didn't see that second bug
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, you have the ubuntu packaging in debian git?
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: yes.
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, you crazy libreoffice people
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: having it in bzr when debian uses git would only make merging even worse ...
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, so how do I check out and build a source package?
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: well, the packaging is still on bzr by launchpad so you can use that. But if you want to create the packaging from scratch, you would: 1/ create a dir 2/ clone the packaging to debian/ 3/ do ./debian/rules get-orig-sources USE_GIT_TARBALLS=y -- that would create your own tarballs from upstream git ...
<Sweetsha1k> (and unpack them)
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, ok I'm completely confused now. What method do you expect me to sign and upload these changes?
<robert_ancell> ...to use to sign...
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: well, usually seb128 or pitti just pickup the package (with *.debian.tar.gz *.dsc *.changes and orig-tarballs) that I dump on chinstrap.
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, can you put that link into the bug report then?
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, what is your chinstrap login?
<Sweetsha1k> bjoern
<Sweetsha1k> ... so: ls ls /home/bjoern/libreoffice_3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu2*
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, but the git repo says it should be -0ubuntu3 right?
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=commitdiff;h=7f4e76f6fb0e0d2988729b9c89260e3243eefb2d
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: btw, now that I almost understand the insanity of LO packaging, I am hoping to kill/rewrite it from scratch: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-reboot-libreoffice-packaging wouldnt have dared that earlier.
<robert_ancell> yay!
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, is chinstrap barely useable slow from Germany?
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: im usure were the ubuntu3 in the changelog came from, prolly a dch fumble.
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: thanks for enduring this btw ;)
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, man, I feel for you having to do this all the time
<TheMuso> A libreoffice pload was accepted into proposed recently too.
<robert_ancell> hmm, can't run debsign on chinstrap, how to sign changes?
<TheMuso> I know debsign supports remote signing, don't know how to use it though.
<Laney> debsign -r foo@bar:/path/to/baz.changes
<TheMuso> Ah that simple. Cool!
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: as for 'doing this all the time' -- most of it is running in scripts in a local jenkins, too errorprone otherwise
<robert_ancell> Laney, that is a very odd feature
<Laney> I find it quite useful
<Sweetsha1k> .oO(signature beaming)
<Laney> like when I do packages on beefy cloud instances, you can just sign them remotely
<robert_ancell> um, so now I have it signed but I can't dput it from chinstrap as it doesn't have my key to verify
<Laney> does it have gpg installed?
<Laney> you should just be able to --recv-keys your key there if so
 * Laney goes to bed. goodnight, future people for whom it is half way through the next day already
<robert_ancell> Laney, later, thansk
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: as for chinstrap speed, IIRC its decent ~2MB/s ...
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: dunno if seb/pitti dputted from chinstrap somehow or downloaded from there.
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, yeah, I'm just downloading the whole thing now
<Sweetsha1k> robert_ancell: its 00:47am here, if you have no urgent question about the mess anymore, I would mark myself as away and walk off for the night.
<robert_ancell> Sweetsha1k, no prob, go to bed! I'll get it sorted
<Sweetsha1k> and thanks again ;)
 * robert_ancell scratches his head. libreoffice_3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu2 was uploaded 1 hour ago by seb128 according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu2
<bcurtiswx> robert_ancell, maybe he sleep-uploads?
<robert_ancell> bcurtiswx, I would not be suprised
<TheMuso> Bearing in mind that the upload had to be approved...
<TheMuso> SO maybe the timestamps get changed when its approved... I dunno.
 * TheMuso checks quantal-changes...
<ogra_> robert_ancell, it was uploaded to -proposed, someone just moved it to the release archive 1h ago
<ogra_> s/archive/pocket/
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-09-30
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<Laney> hello!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> did you have a good weekend?
<mlankhorst> morning
<seb128> Laney, quite good thanks, pretty uneventfull and relaxing ;-) you?
<Laney> it was surprisingly hot, so spent some time outside making the most of that
<mlankhorst> yeah weekend was nice :P
<mlankhorst> 15°c and all
<seb128> nice
<seb128> it was not cool here, but not hot either
<seb128> like 16-18°C
<Laney> went climbing and then to the market, then yesterday played carcassonne in the pub
<seb128> but they say it might go up to 23°C this week
<seb128> let's see
<seb128> nice ;-)
<Laney> I got the inns and cathedrals addon on Saturday :P
<Laney> hello mlankhorst!
<Laney> hoe gaat het?
<mlankhorst> goed
<mlankhorst> I got some biking done :)
<Laney> nice
<Laney> haven't been out on my road bike in a while
<Laney> keep going climbing instead, since i got a season ticket for the centre :S
<mlankhorst> and a photo http://imgur.com/9ocLd2h :D
<Laney> nice
<Mirv> sil2100: telephony-service new dependencies MP on the stack status page
<sil2100> Mirv: looking! Thanks
 * sil2100 is happy to see we're still using that
<Mirv> I'm, at least, not sure if anyone else ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: another one https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/camera_app_depends_on_qtdeclarative5-usermetrics0.1/+merge/188274 - I believe the failing test is still lurking after that (should ping bfiller about it)
<Mirv> sil2100: and thanks for the first
<didrocks> sil2100: hey! do you mind answering to Thomi about the opened bugs?
<sil2100> didrocks: hello! Ok, see the e-mails
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<mlankhorst> Laney: yep that horse was less nice yesterday though, bucking in all gaits. :P But the most likely explanation was that I messed up somehow, the problem is usually seated on the saddle..
<didrocks> sil2100: joining #ubuntu-ci-eng?
<didrocks> sil2100: and https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b31c28f31fcf9e093dc094c78119b1080db93ff7
<Laney> what's the project for the touch greeter?
<Laney> Want to check if StatsWelcomeScreen exists in it
<Laney> ah
<Sweetshark> Moin!
 * Sweetshark survive LibreOffice conference in Milan. What a treat!
<Laney> hey Sweetshark
<Laney> seb128: have you seen this behaviour: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174839/ ?
<Laney> i.e. energy seems to be wrong (disagreeing with percentage)
 * Laney switches it to use the indicator's value as that is correct
<seb128> Laney, no, seems like an upower bog
<seb128> Laney, the issue is that qtsystems doesn't wrap the % property
<Laney> I remember you filed some but I didn't know if that was one of them
<Laney> I printed out the values used to work out the % and they are energy and energy-full from upower
<Laney> seems the bug comes from there
<seb128> upower has a bit more smartness for buggy devices to get a correct %
<pitti> right, it has a few heuristics
<pitti> but if the kernel exports energy or charge, it usually uses that
<pitti> Laney: can you check the attributes in /sys/class/power_supply/whatever/ ?
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<pitti> Laney: grep -r . /sys/class/power_supply/ might be insightful
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! und Dir?
<seb128> pitti, zehr gut, danke ;-)
<Laney> one second, my desk is falling apart
<Laney> but yes
<Laney> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174879/
<pitti> Laney: urgh
<pitti> Laney: charge_now/charge_full == 109%
<pitti> Laney: I recently fixed upower to prefer reading "capacity" over charge/energy for the percentage value
<pitti> so GUIs should generally prefer showing the percentage property
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> capacity is right, seems that the raw values can be buggy
<seb128> pitti, the issue is that qtsystems doesn't wrap that property
<Laney> the indicator exposes it
<seb128> I've a todo to add it there
<Laney> MP to show that one incoming
<seb128> Laney, right, I the time I wrote that code we had no indicator :p
<seb128> Laney, I wonder if we should make the wifi toggle use the indicator backend as well while we are at it
<Laney> it does
<Laney> oh no
<Laney> that was bt
<seb128> right
<seb128> the current code doesn't do dynamic updates
<Laney> yeah could do that
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Laney, btw did you say you could change the checkbox widgets, or should I look at that?
<Laney> Can do that next
<seb128> ok, I'm going to let it for you
 * seb128 goes to try the cmake work
<Laney> seb128: Just checked, there doesn't seem to be an action on the indicator for global wifi toggle
<Laney> there's only  'wlan0.device-enabled': (true, '', [<true>])
<seb128> hum, ok
<Laney> maybe they could expose one
<seb128> Laney, ideally that's what they would do, I guess the indicator is supposed to turn wifi off as well
<Laney> it does
<Laney> but it's somehow given the device
<seb128> it might be good enough of an approximation for v1.
<seb128> ?
<Laney> so use NM to get the device name?
<Laney> on my laptop the wireless adaptor is called eth1 for some reason
<seb128> well, the indicator should probably do what we do
<seb128> e.g use the nmclient api to turn wifi on/off
<seb128> that has the smartness required iirc
<Laney> oh like it already does
<didrocks> seb128: mind giving it a look? https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-system-settings/move-to-async/+merge/188295
<seb128> didrocks, looking
<didrocks> thx
<seb128> didrocks, does that fix any issue or just cleanups?
<didrocks> seb128: I think that way people will stop complaining that the "download" button stay pressed while the daemon is starting
<didrocks> (I infer that's the issue)
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> didrocks, that makes sense ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> seb128: not 100% sure, I don't have any update to process ;)
<didrocks> yw!
<seb128> I can try in a bit, need to charge my device more before though
<didrocks> well, anyway, it can only improve
<seb128> we still have suspend issues, it went flat during the w.e
<didrocks> yeah, it happens sometimes to me as well
<didrocks> or you can see the screen is still on
<czajkowski> does anyone use workspaces?  Are they working for you after latest updates?  I've them enabled and can see them on the side bar clicking on the icon on the side bar I cant zoom out to the desktops but it is showing I've 4 enabled
<seb128> wfm
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> seb128: are you sure
<seb128> sure yes
<czajkowski> time to file a bug :(
<czajkowski> what are workspaces filed against?
<seb128> compiz I guess
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> https://wiki.mongodb.com/display/mrkt/Conference+Reviews
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> god damn right click
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1233112
<mdeslaur> seb128: hi! would you object to something like this: bug 1232589
 * mdeslaur looks for bug bot
<mdeslaur> LP: #1232589
<mdeslaur> meh
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey, looking
<seb128> no object
<seb128> no objection
<seb128> check with Laney though
<seb128> it's ffish
<mdeslaur> yes, definitely needs a ffe
<Laney> don't ping me directly, subscribe ubuntu-release please
<Laney> personally I'd be happier if it were forwarded
<mdeslaur> isn't it a bit ubuntu-specific for upstream to accept?
<Laney> don't know, they might
<mdeslaur> ok, I'll file an upstream bug and see
<Laney> otherwise it's a patch to maintain, so we have to consider whether that is worth it
<mdeslaur> I think so :)
<desrt> good morning fellow canonical employees!
<mlankhorst> heya
<seb128> desrt, good morning ... are you part of the group for good?! ;-)
<desrt> seb128: still haven't signed the contracts since they had a couple of mistakes when they sent them over, but today is my start day :)
<seb128> desrt, welcome on board! ;-)
 * desrt spent the weekend telling everyone "i'm between jobs right now..."
<desrt> (north american euphemism for 'unemployed')
<seb128> lol
<pitti> hah
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> pitti: good.  probably not as good as you, though :)
<desrt> did you have lots of awesome spicy cajun food?
<pitti> desrt: I did two weeks ago, yes :)
<czajkowski> desrt: greetings from a non canonincal employee :)
<desrt> czajkowski: were you former-canonical?
<czajkowski> desrt: I was canonical but now I'm not but everyone is here even if you're are or aren't :)
<desrt> sometimes you wanna go....
<czajkowski> so far seb128 and didrocks havent strangled me for asking bug questions so I'm staying around!
<seb128> desrt, btw, about that treeview bug, do you think I should just take your patch or do you want to try to get some upstream review first?
<desrt> seb128: i pinged around a bit upstream about it.  nobody wanted to look
<desrt> will try to flag down company again today
<desrt> if it fixes an issue that we're having right now, though, i say you should take it
<seb128> desrt, ok, I'm going to test build/install it, to see if I spot any issue with it
<desrt> i'm pretty sure it won't have negative side effects
<desrt> let me double-check that, though
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well, I'm going to test build/install it here anyway
<seb128> then ping you again before uploading
<desrt> ya.... i'm really sure it won't cause issues
<desrt> that variable is used only in a half-dozen places and in all of them, 0 is a better choice for default than -1
<desrt> seb128: okay.  the patch is on master and gtk-3-10 now
<seb128> desrt, \o/
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> np
 * desrt enjoys making the minimal amount of effort possible, then magnifying it
<desrt> by merging to master _and_ stable, i can consider my 2-character patch as if it were a 4-character patch
<seb128> Laney, sorry for the wifi buggy review, pbkac
<Laney> heh
 * seb128 tried the wifi panel :p
<Laney> so it works?
<Laney> haha
<seb128> yes,in battery
<seb128> it's buggy in wifi
<seb128> but that's a bug for ted I guess
<Laney> didn't look what they do
<seb128> (or nick/lars if that's qmenumodel)
<Laney> I didn't check my one on device
<Laney> not sure what the wifi toggle there does with the NM setting
<seb128> Laney, so, doing the Q_EMIT lets the qml side to call the getter for an update?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> cool
<Laney> it tells QML to go fetch the value again
<seb128> ok, on that one done, I'm out for some exercice
<seb128> not like friday where I did "just another thing" on 5 things and end-up going after 6pm when it was starting being not sunny anymore, and cold
<seb128> be back in ~1h
<didrocks> seb128: once you are back: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-system-settings/add-unknown-progress-bar/+merge/188373
<didrocks> that is to make some meetings useful ;)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner: FYI ^ (just tested it on my phone after downgrading and building)
<mterry> attente, does the keyboard indicator in u-g today (saucy) work?  Like, without your new indicator branch, will keyboard layouts in the greeter be busted?
<attente> mterry, it will work, it's just the problem with switching to the active user's first layout that's not fixed
<mterry> attente, no, right.  I meant before that branch.  Like what we have in saucy (not trunk)
<attente> mterry, what we have there in saucy right now works
<mterry> attente, OK, cool.  That takes some of the urgency off
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<seb128> ok, I need to drop offline for 10 minutes or so
<seb128> bbiab
<sil2100> kenvandine: ping!
<sil2100> kenvandine: do you have a moment? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/thumbnailer/packaging_review/+merge/188379
<sil2100> kenvandine: didrocks will double-check it later once it's in
<sil2100> kenvandine: standard changes ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks! :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: since if we'll be able to get it merged soon, Didier will preNEW it then ;)
<sil2100> Before going EOD
<kenvandine> sil2100, done
<sil2100> kenvandine: QUICK! Thanks ;)
<kenvandine> it was an easy one :)
<kenvandine> i didn't review all the packaging... just the changes :)
<Laney> dpm: yo
<Laney> dpm: have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1215712 before?
<dpm> hey Laney, I hadn't, no. but if I understand it correctly, the fix is to set the singular to %1 instead of 1
<dpm> so                 value: i18n.tr("%1 minute",
<dpm>                                "%1 minutes".arg(5),
<dpm>                                5)
<Laney> oh I see
<Laney> makes sense
<dpm> but I think the SDK requires does something not very intuitive with plurals, give me a sec to double-check this is the right format
<Laney> it comes up right in the pot
<dpm> yeah, but the gettext tools should flag it as incorrect, which is what LP is doing (it uses the standard gettext tools for validation). Not sure why it didn't get flagged as incorrect during build
<Laney> ah
<dpm> Laney, so the format should be -> i18n.tr("%1 minute", "%1 minutes", val).arg(val)
<dpm> there is a bug in the SDK requesting the .arg(val) not to be necessary, but for now it's still needed
<Laney> oh I think we have the .arg in the wrong place then
<dpm> yeah, just noticed that
<Laney> bleh
<Laney> let me fix
<om26er_> Laney, hey who works on the brightness panel in the system-settings app ?
<Laney> om26er_: nobody
<Laney> it is deferred
<om26er_> :O
<om26er_> Laney, rather battery I meant
<om26er_> since that panel has a brightness slider
<Laney> various people
<Laney> what's the problem?
<om26er_> bug 1233274
<om26er_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1233274
<Laney> yeah that's a known bug in qmenumodle
<Laney> s/le/el/
<Laney> I think larsu has a fix
 * om26er_ assigns larsu 
<om26er_> Laney, thansk
<om26er_> *thanks
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/qmenumodel/maintain-action-state-type/+merge/187100
<larsu> om26er_: already fixed :)
<larsu> Laney: ha thanks
<Laney> om26er_: feel free to test it
<Laney> / review ;-)
<larsu> I've linked the bug
<om26er_> there are debs attached with the CI message I can test
<larsu> seb said he'll do a review to when he has time - but feel free to do one if you get around to it earlier
<Laney> be nice to get it merged
<larsu> right
<seb128> back
<seb128> (sorry was offline a bit longer than expected, power was down for some work in the building)
<Laney> admit it, you went and had a nap
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I found a bug in your wifi changes during the nap btw :p
<Laney> NO YOU DID NOT
<seb128> Laney, I can't enable wifi from battery anymore
<seb128> the callback is called 4 times when I click on enable
<seb128> I guess it does a enable->disable loop
<Laney> oh is there a loop
<Laney> bah
<Laney> qml sucks for that stuff
<Laney> did it get merged already?
<seb128> yes :/
<seb128> Laney, do you want a bug report to track it?
<Laney> oh well
<Laney> i'll look now
<seb128> ok, let me know if need one, or if you get a mr to fix it up
<seb128> well, first let me know if you confirm the issue
<Laney> I didn't get it in testing
<Laney> deliberately tried to make it happen too
<seb128> hum
<Laney> what's the steps?
<didrocks> 17:45:07   didrocks | seb128: once you are back:
<didrocks>                     | https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu-system-settings/add-unknown-progress-bar/+merge/188373
<didrocks> 17:45:16   didrocks | that is to make some meetings useful ;)
<Laney> https://ubuntuone.com/2O2VxjFNymTlCgxYWRDaN2 hrhr
<didrocks> 17:46:01   didrocks | jasoncwarner: FYI ^ (just tested it on my phone after downgrading and building)
<didrocks> seb128: now that you are back ^ ;)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, I read the ping before being offline, reviewing that now
<didrocks> ah, great! thanks :)
<seb128> Laney, steps for me are: run "system-settings battery"; click on the wifi switch -> it turns off, try to click on it again to turn it back on
<Laney> hmm, no, can't get it to happen
<seb128> :/
<seb128> hum, also clicking on bluetooth makes the bluetooth switch vanish from the panel
<seb128> but I guess that's an indicator-bluetooth issue for charles
 * didrocks waves good evening
<Laney> yeah I think that's known
<seb128> didrocks, night
<Laney> night didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, you too!
<didrocks> bye Laney
<charles> seb128, the bluetooth indicator is supposed to hide when bluetooth is disabled
<seb128> charles, how is one supposed to enable bluetooth back then?
<charles> seb128, through settings
<seb128> it's pretty un-intuitive ... did you try to discuss that with mpt before?
<charles> seb128: you mean, is he aware of it? it was his idea
<charles> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth#Indicator_and_menu
<Laney> seb128: try lp:~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/battery-dynamic-wireless-fix
<seb128> well, did anyone mentioned to him that it's a pretty confusing behaviour?
<charles> seb128: no, I don't think that conversation's happened yet. :)
<seb128> charles, I'm sort of starting it :p
<Laney> seb128: gtg, but feel free to mp/approve that if it works for you or i'll do it tomorrow
<seb128> Laney, ok, did you find an issue?
<Laney> no
<seb128> Laney, looking to that in a minute
<Laney> I just changed approach
<Laney> copied what I did for the action toggles
<Laney> it works there to avoid loops
 * Laney waves
<seb128> Laney, yep, that works
<Laney> seb128:  still here, let me MP it quickly then ;-)
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<Laney> done
<Laney> bonne nuit
<seb128> Laney, night ;-)
<seb128> charles, so one issue due to the bluetooth indicator behaviour, is that the system settings control (we reuse the indicator one over qmenumodel) vanish when toggled ... do you think we should create a new profile with that widget only for the settings (and never hide it there)?
<charles> seb128, let me take a look at it. My first guess is it might be better to make an item in the same profile that we just never add to the indicator's menu
<charles> seb128: I'm not completely sure that would work, but I'd prefer to try it first over creating a new profile just for this
<seb128> charles, that makes sense indeed
<charles> seb128, I should have time to look at it this afternoon
<seb128> charles, excellent
<seb128> charles, should I open a bug report to track the issue?
<charles> seb128: yes, please
<seb128> charles, ok, need to go for dinner but I'm doing that once I'm back
<charles> seb128, k
<nessita> hello everyone! so, today being Sept 30, I see a bug in the calendar (this is a saucy updated system). Screenshot is: http://ubuntuone.com/1fkmo9FMrWrFNqTt2ksfEv (calendar shows Oct 30 instead)
<sarnold> nessita: I don't think the highlighted date is supposed to mean anything, it's never been right for me on 13.04 anyway.
<sarnold> (today my September 24 is highlighted. Go figure.)
<nessita> sarnold, never ever? is there a bug report I can +1?
<sarnold> nessita: hrm, dunno, I haven't gone looking. it -would- be nice if the highlighting meant something though..
<nessita> sarnold, it used to highligth the current date :-) (which is what I expected, and what it seems like is trying to do)
<nessita> it got the day right but the moth off by one
<sarnold> nessita: ha! here's one from two and a half years ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/750992
<sarnold> nessita: since I always have a terminal handy, I just run 'cal' when I want to see the current date in a calendar. cal always works. :)
<sarnold> nessita: interesting, looks like folks were hoping it'd be fixed by oneiric :)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/837440
<nessita> sarnold, indeed, reading all the chain duplicates
<seb128> nessita, hey
<seb128> nessita, I can't confirm that, are you sure you just didn't click on the next month arrow by error?
<seb128> nessita, in any case, charles is maintaining that codebase, so maybe check with him what info would be useful in a bug report
<mdeslaur> seb128: I see that issue all the time, FWIW
 * charles looks at the scrollback
<seb128> mdeslaur, the wrong month one?
<nessita> seb128, 100% sure I did not click in the date. I just clicked on the indicator to see the whole calendar month, and the Oct 30 was selected
<nessita> charles, hello! so, indicator calendar is playing tricks with my head, see http://ubuntuone.com/1fkmo9FMrWrFNqTt2ksfEv
<mdeslaur> seb128: the highlight is set to some other date...perhaps the last time I looked, or something
<seb128> mdeslaur, does it happen if you stop the service/on login?
<sarnold> I've thought before "last time I've looked" but I'm 90% certain I've seen dates in the future seleceted as well.
<mdeslaur> I'll check next time
<charles> yes, I think that's a 13.10 regression. previously it would always reset to the current date when you popped down the indicator
<charles> now it sticks on whatever date you were last looking at
<seb128> charles, well, nessita seems to say she never looking at this month/date
<seb128> but maybe it's a click error or something
<charles> because the indicator never knows anymore when it's been popped down or popped up
<charles> seb128, given that it's exactly one month off, my guess is an accidental click on the 'next month' button in the calendar
<seb128> yeah, same here
<charles> or rather, nessita I'm aware of the not-jumping-back-to-today bug, but I haven't seen a random jump bug before
<seb128> nessita, can you kill indicator-datetime-service and see if that's still happening?
<nessita> seb128, yes, on it now
<charles> the former is already ticketed and on my TODO. if the latter is repeatable, please file a ticket for it
<sarnold> charles: I'm pretty sure that indicator has never bee nright for me on 12.04, 12.10, or 13.04 either...
<nessita> charles, I never opened calendar today, in this session. I just opened it and got the Oct 30 highligthed
<nessita> seb128, when killing the service (I had to "kill" it 3 times to have it really dead), if I click on the datetime indicator, I see a "disabled" calendar (grey out) with the correct date selected
<charles> sarnold, is there a bug from the 12.04 timeframe on this?
<sarnold> charles: I haven't filed one, since it never worked I assumed it wasn't meant to work. :/ sorry.
<charles> heh
<mdeslaur> lol
<charles> sarnold: are you using unity in 12.04?
<sarnold> (like I said, 'cal' is always ready-at-hand and never wrong..)
<sarnold> charles: no, 13.04 no
<sarnold> s/no /now /  :)
<charles> unity triggers the about-to-show event to the indicator which used to make the indicator jump to today
<charles> the reason it's regressed in the nightlies now is because the new indicators don't have the same mechanism, we're not using gtk at that level anymore
<mdeslaur> 1990's linux user doesn't file bugs for gooey applications
<seb128> nessita, hum, weird, it should autorespawn :/
<charles> so, if this bug existed before this cycle, maybe it was in the applet-panel which didn't trigger that even for the calendar to see?
<sarnold> mdeslaur: and what's with these kids on my lawn? they are magnetically attracted to it, I swear.
<nessita> seb128, let me restart the session to try to reproduce from scratch. I also installed a bunch of updates today, so will restart the system
<charles> anyway, IMO the repeatable known regression in the nightlies is the first thing to fix
<sarnold> agreed
<seb128> nessita, ok
<sarnold> that way when it works for me in a few weeks it'll be a pleasant surprise :)
<charles> sarnold: there's already a ticket for this filed by alesage I believe. I don't have a URL handy and am about to run out to lunch, but you may want to look it up and CC yourself on it
 * nessita reboots
<charles> sarnold: and if the problem persists after that fix, let me know
<nessita> seb128, charles: rebooted and the calendar shows the correct date :-/ will keep an eye on reproducing
<seb128> nessita, well, you probably triggered the next month in some way
<nessita> seb128, I guess, though I can not think of any action that could have done that
<seb128> nessita, keyboard or mouse click
<nessita> seb128, right, I'm pretty sure all I did was clicking on the date in the indicator area
<nessita> but since I can't reproduce... :-)
<nessita> will be alert in case the date is not "today" in any future usage of the indicator
<seb128> nessita, well, if you missclick the date and hit one of the next month, it goes there
<nessita> right
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-01
<Mirv> pitti: hello, how would be one packaging change ack? camera-app http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6178357/ - looks ok to me, other than changelog not mentioning that tests installation was also made optional
<Mirv> that is, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk commits 200 and 201 (204 not included)
<pitti> Mirv: it looks like the indentation in CMakeList would be broken
<pitti> like, "function" now is indented (as it's now within the if), but not the endfuction
<pitti> and the function body didn't get indented
<pitti> otherwise, LGTM
<Mirv> pitti: yes, that too, whitespace changed but not really fixed
<Mirv> pitti: thanks for checking
<Mirv> didrocks: morning! nvidia machine is down (from magners point of view), I've not been able to recover it. pinged QA 1.5h ago.
<didrocks> Mirv: the CDU didn't work at all?
<didrocks> (hey!)
<Mirv> didrocks: the machine is there, jenkins-slave is running, but still it doesn't seem to be available for some reason
<Mirv> didrocks: nevertheless, I'm starting to have libunity + scope-home tested as well, from the previous build
<Mirv> (camera-app in release pocket already)
<didrocks> Mirv: oh, camera-app is supposed to fix all the build failures?
<didrocks> sorry
<didrocks> the crash
<didrocks> Mirv: ah, it's the raring nvidia machine which is down
<didrocks> maybe you ssh to the wrong one :)
<didrocks> Mirv: jenkins-slave wasn't started on that one, just did ;)
<didrocks> (dx-autopilot-nvidia is raring)
<Mirv> didrocks: on the landing plan camera-app is quoted to have infobindings via qml plugin (usermetrics), which it added and tests passed
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, we do have crashes though (so without that version) since image 71
<Mirv> right, true, wrong nvidia.. I thought I was linked through a saucy job, though, so that's why the confusion
<Mirv> but I guess not
<didrocks> no worry ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: juts continue rocking libunity + scope-home ;)
<Mirv> packaging changes (managed to use the trick) http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-saucy-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_libunity_7.1.2+13.10.20131001-0ubuntu1.diff + http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-saucy-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-home_6.8.2+13.10.20131001-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> didrocks: robru has mentioned failing AP tests, but I see nothing unusual from the usual suspects. on desktop I've diff:d the 20130927 results to today's, and manual checked the additions to be false alarms. on touch unity8 AP is all ok.
<didrocks> Mirv: good! +1 on libunity
<didrocks> Mirv: and same on the home scope!
<Mirv> ok, logging to magners to tweak *.project and then selectively publishing
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> kenvandine: please, do not land stuff without the ack of the touch release team and a landing stack (regarding your content-hub landing)
<didrocks> dpm: hey!
<didrocks> dpm: how are you?
<dpm> morning didrocks, good, good, and you?
<didrocks> dpm: I'm fine thanks!
<didrocks> dpm: I didn't follow if the seed change was done by ogra, did you follow up with him?
<didrocks> dpm: also, a lot of click core apps have AP tests failures, can you ensure those are getting fixed?
<dpm> didrocks, ok, will talk to balloons to take care of this
<didrocks> thanks!
<dpm> didrocks, the seeds change still needs review: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-seeds/rename-rssreader/+merge/187981 so it seems it hasn't happened yet
<didrocks> ogra_: mind doing that one? ^
<didrocks> dpm: the rename should be done at the same time than you, right?
<dpm> didrocks, I had the details on the Asks sheet, but that row seems to have gone away. But in summary, the change in the app with the package rename needs to be shipped at the same time the package name change in the seeds
<didrocks> dpm: are you ready? like if I do the seed change now, you can handle it in the next hour?
<dpm> didrocks, ah, that's in row 83, it's not gone.
<dpm> didrocks, I'm not sure what is left for me to do, but I'm happy to help with anything remaining. The app change has been merged into trunk, I don't know what is left for that to land into the images
<didrocks> dpm: I don't know how you do release the core apps on your side
<didrocks> who is doing that?
<dpm> didrocks, that lands automatically into the core apps PPA, what happens after that to go into the images, I'm not familiar with
<didrocks> dpm: ok, so please review the MP and approve it if you can and I do the seed change, sounds good?
<dpm> didrocks, right, the app's MP has already been approved, that's what I'm trying to say. Or do you mean review and approve my own MP for the seeds?
<didrocks> dpm: no, just ensure that the apps is going to be built
<didrocks> dpm: so do whatever is needed through your process (not sure if you merge manually or whatever)
<didrocks> I'm doing the seed change now
<ogra_> dpm, didrocks sure, np
<dpm> didrocks, that's all done automatically by jenkins. I can confirm that the package containing the package rename has been built on the core apps PPA -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+packages?field.name_filter=rssreader&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<dpm> thanks ogra_
<didrocks> ogra_: doing it, no worry ;)
<didrocks> dpm: excellent!
<dpm> ;)
<didrocks> dpm: ogra_: uploaded
<dpm> thanks didrocks!
<ogra_> thx
<didrocks> yw
<Laney> guten morgen
<mpt> charles, seb128: That's not an ubuntu-desktop issue, it's an ubuntu-touch issue. But it's an inevitable consequence of the combination of (1) space being too precious on a phone to show Bluetooth when you aren't using it, (2) every indicator having its own menu, and (3) a Bluetooth menu being much less useful without the ability to turn off Bluetooth. If I had my druthers, I'd change (2).
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney, mpt
<seb128> mpt, it's an issue on the desktop as well, it's confusing to see the bluetooth indicator go away when using the switch, it makes hard to undo the action
<Laney> hey
 * Laney has snap - i've got the power stuck in his head
 * Laney looks around suspiciously
<mpt> seb128, no it isn't. If it goes away on the desktop when you use the switch, that's a bug.
<mpt> seb128, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth#PC
<seb128> mpt, ok, then there is a bug, I'm going to check with Charles, thanks
<mpt> seb128, it doesn't disappear when I turn Bluetooth off in 13.04, so that would be a regression.
<seb128> mpt, I guess some bug in the convergent code
<larsu> seb128: I think charles knows about it, I pointed him to that the other day. But another ping from you will probably make him fix it faster ;)
<seb128> larsu, it's similar to an issue I discussed with charles yesterday, toggling the bluetooth switch in the battery settings panel is making the switch vanish
<seb128> larsu, since we get the widget from the qmenumodel from the indicator
<larsu> seb128: ha. Yeah, that's definitely bad UI...
 * desrt yawns
<seb128> desrt, ?!
<seb128> desrt, GO TO BED
<desrt> seb128: tried that.  can't sleep :p
<desrt> (or rather, only slept for a few hours)
<seb128> desrt, good "morning" then?
<desrt> maybe.  i suspect that there will be a naptime today, though :)
 * desrt notes that 4am is a nice time for reading bugs
<pitti> seb128: btw, did you get the jenkins failure notification for e-d-s?
<seb128> pitti, yes, seems a real bug, it's on my todo for today
<seb128> pitti, thanks for checking
<pitti> seb128: thanks, so the mail stuff is working
<pitti> seb128: we had some people who apparently never got them, so I wanted to double-check
<seb128> pitti, you were in Cc on the email btw
<seb128> ok, wfm
<seb128> it's not the first time I get some of those
<pitti> and yay for tests discovering actual crashers :)
<seb128> yep, what I though this morning ;-)
<Sweetshark> Moin!
<Sweetshark> seb128: I just uploaded rc3 to http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/saucy/4.1.2/
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey, thanks!
<Sweetshark> seb128: I did a full new tarball (not only a patch) as there were some more patches in there. Unfortunately I just found the *.changes file is not from 4.1.2~rc2 but from 4.1.1 :/
<seb128> Sweetshark, so you need to fix it/ping be again in a bit?
<Sweetshark> seb128: Im downloading for a armhf build right now (just to be sure) ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, ok, let me know
<Sweetshark> seb128: yeah, will fix, reupload and ping you then.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Laney, ok, so the cmake work from Jussi seems to be alright (I built/debdiffed/installed/tested all the panels)
<seb128> Laney, did you have any extra comment/wanted to review? or should I just ack it?
<Laney> seb128: no comments right now
<Laney> didn't mardy say something yesterday or was that fixed?
<seb128> Laney, that was fixed
<seb128> let me approve it then
<seb128> There was enough work done there, and mardy +1 it yesterday letting you or me to top approve next
<Laney> ok, cool
<Laney> does it work properly with qt creator? :-)
<seb128> hum :/
<seb128> Laney, not really
<seb128> I opened the cmakelists.txt with qtcreator
<seb128> it lists all the subdirs and cpp/h sources
<seb128> but not the qml files
<seb128> let me ask about that
<Laney> seb128: I guess something like http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/bZBuSoeEqlT3VI1oQep4
<seb128> dpm, hey
<dpm> hey seb128, how's it going?
<seb128> dpm, good, you?
<seb128> dpm, I don't understand https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1232412 ... those are packages in Ubuntu main and translated for cycles no?
<dpm> seb128, good too, spending some time on translations now
 * dpm looks
<seb128> what happened to da bot?
<dpm> seb128, ah, I realised that might be confusing and I just added a comment for that: "In some projects, translations are already set up for trunk and in the source packages, but they need to be set up for the phablet branch"
<seb128> dpm, there is no phablet branch, all indicators converged codebase this cycle
<seb128> dpm, it's the same source/build/template for both touch and desktop
<seb128> they are just different codepaths in the same source
<Laney> the bot died and jpds is the only person who can fix it, apparently
<Laney> and he hasn't been responding
<dpm> seb128, aha, I didn't know that. So in some cases it might just be that a .pot template update is necessary, and in some (e.g. indicator-location) the full setup is needed
<seb128> ok
<seb128> dpm, right
<seb128> dpm, let me comment on the bug
<dpm> let me go through the list
<dpm> perfect, thanks
<seb128> yw
<Laney> bah
<Laney> u-s-s doesn't have good enough depends
<Laney> no schema abort
<dpm> seb128, looking at indicator-bluetooth, the last .pot file update was 2013-03-02, whereas the latest upload was a few days ago. Do you know if dh_translations is working there?
<seb128> Laney, on the keyboard stuff?
<Laney> yeah
<seb128> Laney, shrug, I tried it yesterday evening with the current saucy version and that worked
<Laney> yes, it does
<seb128> dpm, still and always https://bugs.launchpad.net/langpack-o-matic/+bug/1201485
<Laney> but I didn't have current
<seb128> Laney, oh ok
<seb128> Laney, well they merged it, reverted and added it back
<Laney> also there are binding loops in that code
<seb128> dpm, I'm doing manual updates
<seb128> Laney, right, it's not perfect but that was up for review for like a month and people were getting really eager to get it merged to I let it in
<Laney> righto
<Laney> I'll file a bug
<seb128> Laney, we can fix issues in further merge requests
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<dpm> seb128, ok, thanks. Do we have a list of packages that come from the Unity daily builds and that are affected by that bug?
<seb128> dpm, no, it's like an hundred source
<seb128> dpm, everything coming from #ps basically (unity, scopes, lenses, friends, etc etc etc)
<dpm> seb128, I'm not familiar with the Unity daily builds. Do they land in a PPA I could have a look to have a rough idea of the packages?
<dpm> ok
<seb128> dpm, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build
<seb128> dpm, everything in there
<dpm> thanks
<seb128> yw
<seb128> dpm, note that the launchpad bug is "fix commited"
<seb128> dpm, so hopefully that's resolved soon
<seb128> dpm, well, it was, Colin found an issue and Ursula is doing another round of fixing
<dpm> seb128, yeah, I noticed that. This means once that LP bug is fixed translations for things like Unity8 which are currently shipped in the package will be stripped and unless we enable phone language packs they no longer be shipped on the phone, correct?
<dpm> they *will no longer, I meant, sorry
<seb128> dpm, no
<seb128> dpm, we only strip things in main, until those are promoted they are not going to be stripped
<dpm> seb128, ah, ok, didn't realise they were not in main. So they're not going to be promoted for 13.10?
<seb128> dpm, not that I know, too much review work to happen
<seb128> ogra_, ^ do you know?
<dpm> seb128, but are the indicators not in main already?
<seb128> dpm, they are, and they get stripped
<seb128> unity8 doesn't
<dpm> ok, I'm starting to get the full picture now
<ogra_> you mean for touch ?
<seb128> ogra_, do we plan to promote all the touch sources for saucy?
<ogra_> i dont think we'll go for MIRing everything
<ogra_> thats for 14.04
<seb128> k, what I though
<seb128> ogra_, danke
<ogra_> :)
<pitti> seb128: hm, gnome-terminal still depends on libgconf; aside from libo and network-manager-gnome that seems like the only GNOMEish thing left?
<pitti> oh, quite a lot of packages depend on gconf2, but not on the lib
<pstolowski> didrocks: hey again, can we get this UIFFE ack'ed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1231556
<didrocks> pstolowski: I'm not hacking UIFe, you need to wait on the release team to answer on it
<didrocks> pstolowski: and the documentation team (if it's an UIFe) as per documentation
<didrocks> you can ping them on #ubuntu-release I guess
<didrocks> acking*
<pstolowski> didrocks: understood, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<Laney> You're supposed to email them
<Laney> pstolowski: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserInterfaceFreeze
<seb128> pitti, yeah, I didn't follow those depreciations for a while, we should look at those again before the lts
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#UserInterfaceFreeze_Exceptions
<pstolowski> Laney: thanks
<Laney> g-t is fixed upstraem
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/saucy/4.1.2/libreoffice_4.1.2~rc3-0ubuntu1_source.changes <- should be good to go
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> oh, a sil2100
<seb128> sil2100, internet is back? ;-)
<sil2100> Yes!
<seb128> sil2100, how are you? had a productive morning without IRC noise? ;-)
<seb128> dpm, ok, I updated the template ... we should maybe standardize on having translations enabled on the upstream project with autocommits to trunk for those though
<dpm> seb128, +1, I was going to suggest that too
<seb128> dpm, rather than relying on thing to land in ubuntu to be imported back
<seb128> dpm, but that's not likely going to change before v1, other priorities
<dpm> ack
<dpm> it might make sense to do it for the projects where we're enabling translations for the first time, as in indicator-location, it doesn't take more than 2 mins.
<seb128> right
<dpm> but yeah, for the rest it makes sense to do them all at once with some coordination
<dpm> after release
<sil2100> Ok, but it seems there are still some internet issues...
<Laney> seb128: Do you think http://ubuntuone.com/6Z6epvhvXWGXUOMkIJyoLW looks weird?
<seb128> Laney, very much so
<seb128> Laney, what do you think?
<Laney> We have some long titles
<Laney> Security & Privacy / Language & Text
<Laney> they don't fit properly
<pitti> Laney, seb128: will one of the two language options disappear from control-center for saucy?
<seb128> pitti, yes, there is a merge request up for that, it just needed some small tweaks
<pitti> cool
<seb128> pitti, bug #1232051
<seb128> pitti, hopefully that goes in today or tomorrow
<seb128> Laney, it feels like we could fit 3 icons in that layout
<seb128> Laney, maybe we need to wrap the text for those?
<Laney> I think I tried that and it looked weird
<Laney> let me see
<seb128> Laney, well, what looks weird in that screen are the left/right margins imho
<seb128> mpt, ^ do you have an opinion on the screenshot from Laney/how to deal with the long titles issues in the settings grid?
<Laney> you mean <-x->[ ]<-x->[ ]<-x-> might be ok?
<Laney> let me try the wrapping on device
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> building it, lunch time
<seb128> or at least smaller margins on the left and right
<seb128> Laney, enjoy!
<mpt> seb128, yes, I think (a) they should use a smaller font and (b) they should wrap to two lines.
<seb128> mpt, the (a) is all the titles or just the long ones?
<mpt> seb128, all of them.
<seb128> k
<seb128> I guess that's easy to change
<seb128> Laney, ^
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<seb128> that's worth a try ;-)
<kenvandine> didrocks, ??? i didn't publish it
<kenvandine> i just built the stack so it would get in the ppa, so gallery-app could build
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, we figured it out, it's robru
<didrocks> kenvandine: sad that it was built just before you added the Breaks :p
<kenvandine> it built again though
<didrocks> kenvandine: sorry for the bad pointing, I was thinking it was you as we didn't mention publishing content-hub to him :)
<kenvandine> no worries
<Laney> seb128: interesting, will try
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> ok, 1h before meeting
<Laney> seb128: mpt: http://ubuntuone.com/6xg7KPADFbsuln5dcuTDz6
<seb128> time for some exercice, I should be back just for the meeting
<seb128> Laney, not sure I would say it's perfect, but seems good enough for me
<seb128> it's much better than the previous version at least
<Laney> I wonder if it fixes the issue on maguro
<Laney> who has one of those?
<seb128> ogra_ I think
<seb128> not me at least
<seb128> I've grouper and mako
<seb128> Laney, but you can try on your desktop by just resizing the win
<Laney> yeah I guess
<seb128> or emulate the maguro case by giving a width that makes it looks like the bug screenshot
<seb128> then try your version
<Laney> I can make it cut off
<seb128> on that note, really out, back in ~1h
<Laney> hf
<mpt> Laney, better. :-) I still think it should wrap to two lines, though ... Currently with those two at the right edge, and nothing similarly long at the left edge, it looks like the whole grid is indented.
<Laney> mpt: you mean that the text should be the same size as the icon?
<Laney> or how long?
<mpt> Laney, not quite that narrow, for sure ... I don't know how long the German for "Security & Privacy" is. :-)
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> it's hard because we only define the maximum size
<mpt> Yeah, sorry for the hand-waving
<Laney> There's also a problem with the algorithm to choose the number of columns
<Laney> it lets icons go off the right hand side
<Laney> Actually
<Laney> I was testing with the wrong branch :(
<Laney> Wrapping works properly so there's just the right margin thing
 * Laney thinks
<didrocks> fginther: hey, is the queue long? https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/revert_reverted/+merge/188371
<fginther> didrocks, yes, very. if you need it right away, I can bump the priority
<didrocks> fginther: please, we are waiting on this
<Laney> mpt: I made it smaller and now it looks like http://ubuntuone.com/2SsPlFWctwyj8IWMt7qVSl on desktop
<Laney> is the horizontal centre alignment good?
<mpt> Laney, zoom that screenshot out to be the size of your own phone. Too small. :-/
<Laney> the phone will be narrower
<Laney> I think it'll have three columns
<mpt> ah, that explains it. :-)
<Laney> is there weird spacing around Security & Privacy?
<Laney> it's hard to tell for sure
<didrocks> fginther: not any better for system-settings?
<fginther> didrocks, it's better, there was an MP already building in front of ken's
<didrocks> ok
<fginther> didrocks, ken's is next in line
<didrocks> great ;)
<seb128> back
<seb128> hey
<seb128> it's meeting time!
<qengho> Aiee!
<mlankhorst> aieee!
<seb128> qengho, Sweetshark, mlankhorst, Laney, tkamppeter, desrt, attente, larsu: hello
<larsu> hello.
<Laney> ahoy
<mlankhorst> I have to go soon sadly. :P
<desrt> hihi
<larsu> meeting time \o/
<seb128> let's get started
<seb128> desrt, welcome on board ;-)
<desrt> thanks :D
<seb128> qengho, your turn
 * desrt still hasn't signed anything yet ;)
<tkamppeter> hi
<qengho> * Done: some new-tab page work in chromium-browser.  To-do: More for search.
<qengho> * In progress: c-b can sometimes hang on exit, causing next launch not to open locked profile.
<qengho> * To-do: Update stable dists to what's in saucy *for real this time*.
<qengho> EOL
<seb128> qengho, is saucy good to go at this point? or do you plan other update/change before release?
<qengho> seb128: Saucy is good enough.  There's one version released since, but not important.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<seb128> Sweetshark, I sponsored 4.2.1 rc3 earlier today, it's in the unapproved queue for review
<Sweetshark> seb128: \o/
<Sweetshark> seb128: other than that: conference, conference decompression and after action
<seb128> was the conf any good?
<Sweetshark> seb128: awesome. Lots of LO migrations in Italy going on and picking up momentum.
<seb128> great
<Sweetshark> seb128: also the mobile stuff CloudOn is doing with LO is ... interesting.
<seb128> Sweetshark, do you have other changes planned to land before saucy or are we good with today's upload?
<Sweetshark> seb128: ... and I might get a ssh login to a 9600 core, 3.8TB RAM cluster -- to build LibreOffice.
<seb128> lol
<seb128> crazyness
<seb128> that's at the opposite of the mobile stuff :p
<Laney> emulate armhf on it
<Sweetshark> seb128: nothing totally urgent for saucy anymore, just cleanup and preparations for the next round ...
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> sorry got to go.. but glamor-egl is now in the archive \o/ it broke things in 2 separate places bug #1232658 and bug #1232000 -- fixed now and uploaded, but a real fun to debug abi issue. I've been helping mir people with some issues related to nested mir in mesa. Annoying one too.. and of course I did some updates to the nouveau bios code after recent nvidia releases. \o/
<Sweetshark> seb128: opposite of mobile -- yes, actually they had delays, because the cluster was supposed to be watercooled and the building wasnt up to the weight as they found out later ....
<seb128> lol
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> Laney, your turn
<Laney> yay
<Laney> • Investigate policykit/timedated failures on the phone; identify some problems (policykit-desktop-privileges being wrong, ro filesystem breaking updates) and fix/discuss fixes (thanks to pi tti for helping a lot)
<Laney> • Bug fixes to measure-real-directory-size branch; got merged (one still outstanding: https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/battery-percentage-indicator/+merge/188286)
<Laney> • Make the wifi toggle in the battery panel dynamic
<Laney> • Translation fixes
<Laney> • Kill the SettingsCheckEntry
<Laney> • Investigate bug where app doesn't fit properly (bug #1223827), building a prospective fix now
<Laney> • Update glib-networking with autopkgtest
<Laney> • Some FFe triaging
<Laney> • Some sponsoring
<Laney> • Some queue reviews
<Laney> • Trying and failing to push GStreamer 1.2.0. Still stuck.
<Laney> \0
<mlankhorst> \o/
<Laney> Actually maybe the gst 1.2.0 packaging happened last week too
<seb128> Laney, thanks, crazy week again ;-)
<Laney> mlankhorst: you didn't go
<Laney> huh, I think I might have forgotten to add XS-Testsuite to glib-networking
 * Laney checks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter>  - CUPS: Merged in upstram fixes of 1.6.3 -> 1.6.4 transition into our 1.7rc1 as 1.7.0 final will only come with next Mac OS X release.
<tkamppeter>  - CUPS: Applied patches of Joe Simon's GSoC 2013 project "CUPS Color Management Extensions" to our CUPS 1.7rc1 package for Saucy and uploaded it to my PPA. Please test.
<tkamppeter>  - Cairo: Backported an upstream fix so that Cairo avoids transparency in its PDF output if possible. This avoids problems of slow printing or print failures, especially on PostScript printers.
<tkamppeter>  - Discussion with Didier Raboud (OdyX) from Debian about CUPS "make test" failures depending on cups-filters
<tkamppeter>  - Contacted Brother to continue work on auto-downloadable drivers
<tkamppeter>  - OpenPrinting web server: Started coordination to get GSoC work (for printer entry contribution by users) in and to get a new forum
<tkamppeter>  - Bugs
<tkamppeter>  - GSoC: Final evaluations
<Laney> (indeed, /me sucks)
<desrt> tkamppeter: tell brother i love their printers and their drivers are great, but ya... downloading them from that site is a huge pain.
<tkamppeter> desrt, Brother's drivers are awkward, there is an LPD driver and a CUPS wrapper. Is it still this way?
<desrt> tkamppeter: yes.  and the cups one depends on the lpd one, and there is no indication of that on the site
<desrt> so you have to manually install one .deb, then the other
<desrt> annoying and awkward... but they work totally fine after you get them installed
<desrt> except that their drivers seem to call their printers like BPM1234 whereas ubuntu calls them like BPM-1234 which prevents them from being automatically found during setup
<desrt> so that's another minor nag to look at...
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> desrt, your turn ;-)
<desrt> i started yesterday, so i didn't do anything yet
<desrt> :)
<larsu> ha
<desrt> but seriously...
<desrt> dealt with a bit of glib bug backlog -- reviews, patches
<desrt> getting a few branches ready for merge now that we're branched
<desrt> did some more work on the desktop file branch... it's now works also for the non-indexed case, and it's pretty much complete.... i hope to merge that one this week after a rebase and writing some testcases
<desrt> next up for merges are gsubprocess and the current state of the action descriptions work
<desrt> i also spent some time tracking down and fixing a size allocation bug in gtk that was causing gnome-session-properties to crash
<seb128> (thanks for that one, the gtk update is in saucy since yesterday, confirmed to work)
<desrt> oh... and that user classification cleanup patch i did for accountsservice just went upstream today
<seb128> \o/
<desrt> eof, i think
<seb128> desrt, thanks!
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128, hi.. no updates from me, just bugs
<attente> also really bad internet right now...
<seb128> attente, well, your system settings merge went in yesterday
<seb128> attente, so good work ;-)
<attente> seb128, i saw, thanks!
<Laney> I filed a bug for you :P
<seb128> attente, can you get the g-c-c rename done today?
<desrt> attente: yes/no: will you do that g-c-c work to help the accountsservice patch for keyboard layout to go upstream?
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1233594
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1233594 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[language] Binding loop" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> desrt, attente: please after release, we have enough bugs backlog for the next week to focus on bug fixing
<Laney> oh hey, the bot works again
<desrt> seb128: fair enough
<attente> desrt, i'm working on a patch that adds fields for the login and session current source
<desrt> attente: you're going to store the current source in the accountsservice?
 * desrt doesn't like the sounds of that
<Laney> what's the g-c-c rename?
<desrt> attente: let's talk after...
<mitya57> attente: Hi, can I ask you to comment on bug 1218322 and bug 1218327? These two currently break all my Saucy experience…
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1218322 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Can't set keyboard layout change to ctrl+shift" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218322
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1218327 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcuts not working on russian layout" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218327
 * desrt notes that attente is mr. popular at this meeting
<attente> mitya57, the second is next on my todo
<seb128> Laney, restoring our patch that renames "region & language" to "keyboard layout" under Unity
<Laney> ah
<seb128> Laney, it got dropped in saucy by error
<seb128> Laney, we have 2 language icons atm in g-c-c which looks weird
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I thought you meant /the/ g-c-c rename
<Laney> you know, /that one/
<attente> seb128, i think it's done
<seb128> lol
<mitya57> attente: great, thanks in advance :)
<seb128> attente, great, I'm going to review it again in a bit then
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> Laney, yeah, but no :p
<desrt> attente: /the/ rename is a pretty trivial affair... you can probably squeeze that one in after lunch
<seb128> let's not start trolling ;-)
<seb128> larsu, hey
<Laney> haha
<attente> wait, what's the rename?
<larsu> seb128: bugsbugsbugsbugs
<larsu> - fixed ubiquity panel issue
<larsu> - fixed brightness slider issue in qmenumodel (setting 0 and 1 didn't work)
<desrt> attente: gnome-control-center -> ubuntu-control-center
<larsu> - made indicator-sound reconnect to pulse if pulse restarts
<Laney> attente: s/gnome/ubuntu/
<larsu> - fixed a bug where the volume slider in ido generated too many dbus messages
<attente> oh..
<larsu> - tracked down and fixed two stack corruption bugs in indicator-messages that produced bugs on the phone
<larsu> - tried to find a potential dconf/gsettings/gsettings-qt bug in unity8 (didn't find anything, though. Looks like a stack corruption somewhere else)
<larsu> - a few more small fixes to indicator-related projects
<larsu> </bugs>
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<desrt> larsu: i strongly suspect that bug has nothing to do with dconf, fwiw
<seb128> larsu, do you still have spare capacity for bug fixing in the next week or so?
<seb128> larsu, just to know if I should stop pinging you with my issues ... ;-)
<larsu> seb128: yes, I will continue to fix bugs
<larsu> please ping me
<seb128> cool
<larsu> all my time will be fixing bugs :)
<larsu> desrt: let's see if they can produce a god backtrace. I can't reproduce the issue myself
<desrt> seb128: btw: if you have more bugs like the gnome-session-properties one you can feel free to throw them my way.... i have a lot of work right now, but it's all fairly low-priority long-deadline stuff
<seb128> desrt, ok, noted, thanks
<Laney> oh GAH my SSH session to the nexus 7 died towards the end of a clean u-s-s build
<seb128> I'm going to have a look to the error tracker later and I might dispatch a few bugs from the list
<desrt> and i'm sure larsu might appreciate a little less load :p
 * Laney stabs stuff
<seb128> Laney, use screen Luke
<Laney> screen is like backups
<seb128> desrt, yeah, probably ;-)
<seb128> ok, my turn
<seb128> * Settings:
<seb128> - added extra widgets/UIs to the list of non implemented feature/to hide
<seb128> - some UI tweaks and bug fixes
<seb128> - debugged issues with the background selector/content-hub, reverted uploads, helped to get the code back in (once fixed)/tested
<seb128> * Updated translation templates for some of the sources that were outdated (mostly indicators)
<seb128> * some GNOME updates
 * desrt hands deja-ecran to Laney 
<seb128> * some sponsoring
<seb128> * tested/upload gtk fix from desrt
<seb128> * reverted g-s-d buggy patch added to force disable working options (those that gtk 3.10 drops)
<seb128> * some bug fixes for saucy
<seb128> </work-this-week>
 * Laney spots sil2100 approving merges hours after he already did
<Laney> strange :P
<Mirv> Laney: he just mentioned his connection is having lags ;)
<seb128> oh, also as an headup
<seb128> I might push to stay on GNOME 3.8 next cycle for the LTS
<seb128> the focus is going to keep being touch work
<sil2100> Laney: hohoho, I see now that it got approved ;)
<sil2100> Laney: my fault for not pressing refresh before testing and approving!
<seb128> it seems like RHEL7 might ship with that version as well
<seb128> so it would make sense to have our LTS on the same version they do
<Laney> what about libs?
<seb128> same story
<seb128> we would benefit to have the same serie
<seb128> since it's eventually what upstream is going to call 'LTS'
<seb128> well, we have time for discussion
<seb128> but I think it would make sense, since it would lower work on that front/let us focus on touch, and make sense for maintainability to align with RHEL
<seb128> we still have time to discuss that anyway
<seb128> I just wanted to mention it, in case people were to start on planning 3.10 work
<seb128>  
<seb128> ok
<Laney> I'd definitely want input from ubuntu gnome
<seb128> is there any question/comments/...?
<Laney> but yeah, lots of time
<seb128> sure, me too
<seb128> but I'm not wanting to compromise on our LTS quality just for Ubuntu GNOME to be able to be on the most recent version
<seb128> we can probably do the "fork g-c-c and g-s-d" next cycle
<seb128> that should give them some flexibility
<seb128> ok, seems there is no meeting topic
<seb128> thanks everyone!
<Laney> cheers
<Laney> mpt: http://ubuntuone.com/5r8RFDEsKkQO5l19prNjsN
<Laney> too small?
<Laney> does it look misaligned still to you?
<ritz_> larsu , hi, where can I see the code for  brightness slider / qmenumodel ( where is this lp ) ?
<larsu> ritz_: the brightness slider is in ubuntu-system-settings/plugins/battery/PageComponent.qml
<larsu> it uses qmenumodel to talk to indicator-power
<larsu> which actually sets the brightness
<seb128> Laney, I'm going to write a short email on the GNOME/GTK version topic, do you think ubuntu-desktop@ is enough or should I cross post to the GNOME remix list (I don't like much cross posting on lists)
<ritz_> larsu thank you :)
<Laney> seb128: jbicha ricotz and darkxst all read u-desktop I'm sure
<seb128> Laney, right, what I though, should be enough
<sil2100> Damn
<seb128> Laney, on that most recent screenshot the left/right margin looks big to me...
<seb128> sil2100, what?
<Laney> it sure does
<Laney> I think if you evened out the spacing they would all look big though
<Laney> maybe
<seb128> Laney, imho the left/right borders should be half the spacing from the middle
<seb128> e.g
<seb128> [s i s][s i s][s i s]
<seb128> where s = space and i = icon
<seb128> you have 3 blocks like that
<Laney> mmm
<seb128> so side should be half the space between icons
<seb128> wdyt?
<Laney> sooooooooooooooo s = (width - (columnWidth * columns)) / columns
<Laney> or something
<mpt> Laney, that looks reasonable. Is the font size you're using the same as the size used for caption elements?
<Laney> mpt: don't know
<Laney> mpt: it's "small"
<mpt> Laney, can you find out? I wouldn't want to be using a size that is nearly identical but not quite. :-)
<seb128> Laney, what is "columnwidth"? the width of the element without the spacing?
<Laney> the size of each element
<seb128> do you still try using the widget from the unity guys? (I don't know how that works)
<seb128> I think I would have done something like that
<seb128> if width = gu(40): ncolumn = 2
<Laney> I couldn't get it crowbarred in
<seb128> if width > gu(40) && with < gu(60): ncolumn = 3
<seb128> if > gu(60): ncolumn = 4
<Laney> mpt: yeah, it's the same
<seb128> widthElement=width/ncolumn
<mpt> excellent
<seb128> and then iWidth=0.6*withElement
<Laney> mpt: you don't think the borders are too big then?
<seb128> sWidth=0.2*widthElement
<seb128> Laney, ^ if that somewhat makes sense
<seb128> it seems a bit hackish, but I don't find a better solution
<mpt> Laney, I'm not sure what you mean by "border". It would be easier to tell if I could see the edges of the box available for each label.
<seb128> mpt, http://ubuntuone.com/5r8RFDEsKkQO5l19prNjsN ... does it looks like too much space on the left and right?
<Laney> well, this is how you'll see it
<seb128> mpt, (it does for me)
<mpt> yes
<Laney> let me try that idea
<mpt> seb128, Laney: I'd expect the gap between {the left edge of the screen} and {the left edge of the first icon} to be exactly the same as the gap between {the right edge of the first icon} and {the left edge of the second icon}. Does that make sense?
<mpt> But it's hard to tell because so many of the icons don't have square proportions.
<Laney> so you want them evenly spaced?
<seb128> mpt, no, it doesn't
<seb128> Laney, mpt: I would do that http://paste.ubuntu.com/6180255/
<seb128> mpt, to me it's a "[s i s][s i s][s i s]" layout (s=space,i=icon)
<seb128> mpt, if you look at e.g nautilus it seems that the left/right space value are half of the one between elements
<mpt> So that's why Nautilus is so ugly! ;-)
<seb128> lol
<mpt> The items are more related to each other than they are to the screen edges. So they should be at least as close to each other as they are to the screen edges.
<mpt> [s i s][s i s] results in 1s around the outside and 2s in the middle, which is, if anything, the wrong way round
<seb128> mpt, well, equal spacing leads you to http://ubuntuone.com/5r8RFDEsKkQO5l19prNjsN
<seb128> which just looks wrong to me
<seb128> but maybe it's only me
<Laney> I had an earlier one with equal spacing everywhere
<seb128> it also works better with more element (e.g the unity dash)
<Laney> http://ubuntuone.com/1BcJlcaQPQHlYtfTLTmydK
<mpt> It looks wrong because the spacing is so large, not because the gap is misallocated.
<Laney> something like that
<seb128> that's still a lot of spacing
<seb128> but yeah, that one with half the value for the spacing maybe
<Laney> that's what you described
<seb128> the 20% 60%?
<Laney> no, the internal spacing is twice the margin
<Laney> sissis
<seb128> ah, right, well, the s value is too high
<seb128> imho
<seb128> Laney, that's an old design I got back then from the designers, http://ubuntuone.com/7D4aVJyRYLOWmogBvmXVB3
<Laney> it probably looks a lot better with the borders
<seb128> yeah :/
<Laney> a lot of the problems we have now are because the things look weirdly sized
<seb128> Laney, can you tell me which one you think is right? I'm just writing an email to the design guys who send me the screenshots I shared the other day
<seb128> Laney, I'm going to include that in my question/ask if they have a visual for the grid
<Laney> trying mpt's idea now
<Laney> 2x on the margins, x internally
<seb128> looking to that screenshot I just copied and to the dash, I guess design is going to want equal spacing everywhere
<seb128> that looks fine in the dash, but I think it helps that there is more content
<Laney> I think I got it, maybe
<Laney> equal spacing, that is
<Laney> https://ubuntuone.com/7O0KGnzFE0T0DVgDNETR0G
<seb128> Laney, looks good to me, could you just for the sake of it do a similar version with the spacing value a bit lower?
<seb128> like half of it
<Laney> ok, sec
<Laney> drawing diagrams to work each one out
 * didrocks doesn't understand why when shutting down the phone reboots sometimes
<ogra_> didrocks, worth a bug
<ogra_> (if you used shtdown at least)
<ogra_> *shut
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, I will try to reproduce it reliably first
<seb128> fginther, is the merger supposed to be a fifo?
<seb128> fginther, we just got some recent changes merged in before others that are waiting for hours on the same project
<seb128> fginther, ignore that, I skipped some emails it seems
<seb128> mpt, what should the battery panel display as "last full charge:" (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power#Phone) if the device just got unplugged is still at 100%?
<Laney> seb128: https://ubuntuone.com/7hFiOAHWEhbC89AFQDl9Yk
<Laney> my equations got pretty grim
<seb128> mpt, oh, "Fully charged", it's in there
<seb128> mpt, ignore me :p
<seb128> Laney, it's hard to see the difference with the previous one
<Laney> sure is
 * Laney tries a simpler way
<seb128> Laney, well that's probably good enough, if you are happy with it let's merge it in and ask for feedback from design?
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night
<Laney> seb128: OK, I'll clean it up and try on the phone in the morning
<seb128> Laney, great, let me know if you want me to test as well
<desrt> seb128: got some pretty good agreement with the gnome guys about how we're going to be handling keyboard layouts
<seb128> desrt, good, how are we going to handle those? ;-)
<desrt> we're going to end up with a pretty clean setup here
<desrt> we're dropping the gsettings and moving to pure accountsservice
<desrt> and having a session service (probably in g-s-d) to take care of all of the details, so things like the shell and the code in g-c-c can be fairly dumb
<desrt> just talking to a simple dbus interface
<desrt> attente: we'll almost certainly have a small hackfest in montreal about this topic
<seb128> desrt, is the logic complex enough that we need a service?
<seb128> desrt, well, I trust you there, let's see what it ends up looking like
<desrt> seb128: it's not that it's super-complex, but rather that there are quite a lot of moving parts
<desrt> lightdm, g-s-d, g-c-c, the switcher indicator, accountsservice
<seb128> desrt, btw, in case that's part of the discussion, we should try to make sure we don't force bring ibus in
<desrt> we'd have to (to some extent) duplicate the logic of how this works in each of those locations
<desrt> seb128: i imagine that these changes will be completely orthogonal to that
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> just mentioning it in case that comes in some discussion
<seb128> the Kylin guys are pretty set on fcitx
<desrt> doing a dbus service simply prevents us from having to have too many people knowing the details of how the information is stored
<desrt> "information hiding" --parnas :)
<desrt> pitti: super-fun bug for you to look at: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=709223
<ubot2> Gnome bug 709223 in general "problem with toggleref thread-safety" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<desrt> near-unsolveable problem in pygobject :(
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-02
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<Ursinha> you are all up early :)
<mlankhorst> hah
<Laney> ahoy
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> how are you?
<Laney> seb128: not bad thanks, although it's tipping it down with rain :-(
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> it's nice and sunny outside here
<Laney> hah
<Laney> we couldn't be bothered to bring the laundry in yesterday :P
<seb128> that looks like a mistake today I guess? ;-)
<Laney> it certainly does
<Laney> oh yay, we got gstreamer
<mlankhorst> huzzah
<seb128> seems so indeed
<Laney> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/saucy-changes/2013-October/011525.html
<Laney> rsalveti mangled the changelog :P
<Laney> (thanks for uploading it)
<seb128> who uploaded?
<seb128> (not me)
<seb128> oh, rsalveti
<seb128> some days I forgot he has upload rights ;-)
<Laney> seems there was another merge anyway
<seb128> good, we got a settings upload as well
<seb128> nice busy changelog
<Laney> rsalveti: you should upload merges with -v<last version in ubuntu> btw
<Laney> yeah, that's nice too
<Laney> maybe we'll even get an image with working tz
<seb128> 8 different commiters listed
<seb128> go settings team ;-)
<seb128> @image with working tz... yeah, once they manage to ack an image
<meetingology> seb128: Error: "image" is not a valid command.
<seb128> meetingology, shup up stupid bot
<meetingology> seb128: Error: "shup" is not a valid command.
<seb128> shut
<ogra_> seb128: Error: "shut" is not a valid command.
 * seb128 kicks ogra_
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> stupid bot
<seb128> oh, sorry :p
<ogra_> haha
<seb128> ogra_, guten tag, wie gehts? ;-)
<ogra_> moin moin :)
<ogra_> gut
<ogra_> sonnig hier :)
<seb128> here as well!
<seb128> not in u.k though, according to Laney
<Laney> bah
<Laney> you'll have your turn :P
<seb128> didrocks, so, I did the error to exit the download settings' panel while it was download, since then every time I re-enter it, it keeps spinning "checking for updates" in an endless way ... bug on our side on or the service side?
<didrocks> seb128: the UI is so dummy that I would say the service side
<didrocks> seb128: if it's spinning, it's getting no signal feedback from the service
<didrocks> (after the request is done)
<seb128> didrocks, ok, thanks
<mhr3> mdeslaur, ping?
<seb128> mhr3, he's in .ca, it's like 5am for him
<seb128> mhr3, e.g try again in some hours
<mhr3> seb128, realized now... anyone else from security?
 * mhr3 doesn't see chriscoulson
<seb128> mhr3, you can try chriscc
<seb128> yeah... tab completion fail :p
<seb128> try #ubuntu-hardening
<seb128> try #ubuntu-hardener
<seb128> or whatever they channel is called
<mhr3> neither :)
<mhr3> #join #ubuntu-hardened
<mhr3> almost :)
<seb128> bah, I was close :p
<mlankhorst> hm I should be more careful opening libreoffice docs in a bug where it notices it crashes xserver
<Laney> seb128: mpt_: http://ubuntuone.com/0b8BFGrg26HdZtIHzHXeUm
<Laney> I don't know how to fix the slight misalignment of the uncategorised entries right now
<Laney> that's pre-existing
<Laney> and actually you can't tell on the device because they're not on the screen at the same time :P
<seb128> Laney, looks ok to me, I still think the margins are a bit much and that it would look nicer with 4 icons ... but we probably need a better screen resolution and that's going to be solved ;-)
<mpt> Laney, agreed with seb128
<mpt> Either 4 per row, or larger icons
<Laney> sigh
<mpt> But yes, it does look better
 * mpt guesses Laney is a wee bit tired of tweaking margins
<Laney> david cameron is brightening this work up
 * Laney coughs
 * Laney tries one last time
<Laney> With some nice red rectangles to show you how big the items really are
<Riddell> desktoppers: what handles non free driver installs in ubuntu these days?
<seb128> Riddell, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/
<seb128> Riddell, the frontend part in Unity is in software-properties-gtk
<Riddell> seb128: hmm interesting, thanks
<seb128> yw
<Laney> huh, I got four on the screen
<Laney> seb128: mpt: http://ubuntuone.com/5Alpd5ysmYQsWDu7Uoy9Mw
<Laney> I hope you can see past the rectangles ;-)
<seb128> Laney, I can see only rectangles :p
<Laney> heh
<seb128> Laney, but looks like it should be fine to me
<seb128> ;-)
<mdeslaur> mhr3: hi, what's up?
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey, read the hardened backlog I guess, ssl question
<mhr3> mdeslaur, morning, already pinged chris in #ubuntu-hardened
<mdeslaur> mhr3: ah, cool
<seb128> Laney, do you know if GPS was descoped for v1?
<Laney> seb128: pretty sure
<seb128> Laney, btw I see that mpt just edited the design this morning, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate?action=diff&rev2=78&rev1=77
<Laney> yes I pinged him to prompt that
<Laney> did you see the MP?
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> yes, I was just surprised that you said the design was already covering that
<seb128> but I didn't see it the other day
<seb128> and I saw it was updated ;-)
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> don't know when it was added
<Laney> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1Anaxk4gaIjAJYdgpKICwxRpEinCVprIHl01sOGDaCFs/edit
<Laney> location -> defer
<seb128> ok
<Laney> the indicator's actions weren't hooked up to anything last I checked
<Laney> which was when I did the stuff in battery
<Laney> pinged ricmm and he told me to check with tvoss who I haven't seen online since
<seb128> Laney, tvoss is on holidays until next week
<Laney> guessed that
<Laney> so probably not going to happen
<Sweetshark_> hmm, my arm board seemed to have hung itself ... if you pinged me in the last 24 hours, please reping.
<seb128> Laney, mpt: if we don't have location, I guess we should hide the label at the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-battery-settings.png ?
<mpt> seb128, indeed
<seb128> mpt, thanks, doing that
<Laney> tie it to the visibility of the location checkbox
<Laney> then it'll automatically hide even when enabled if you have no support for it
<seb128> Laney, right
<seb128> Laney, by location you mean GPS right?
<Laney> whatever the one in there is
<seb128> it's GPS
<seb128> which is what the label mentions anyway
<seb128> doing that
<Laney> maybe it could check for a location backend instead of just gps hardware
<Laney> either is fine for now imo
<seb128> Laney, well, if we want to handle cases with location without GPS we need to update the text anyway
<seb128> let's just do it the simple thing and tide it to the GPS control
<Laney> k
<seb128> we can be smarter later if needed
<Laney> You'll just get "inaccurate" location detection
<seb128> Laney, the "display only the line you clicked on as selected" seems a bit inconsistant, since that's not what you get when reopening the panel
<seb128> well, I guess that's ok
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I think that's the idea
<seb128> Laney, "property int n: 4" ... is that the number of columns?
<Laney> it's the "factor"
<Laney> the relative spacing of the columns to each other vs. the margins to the grid
<Laney> if that makes sense
<seb128> yeah, reading the code comment again, it does
<Laney> doesn't really make a difference as the boxes themselves dominate the size really
<Laney> but when we get coloured backgrounds it might make it easier to tweak stuff
<seb128> so you fixed the size of the item
<seb128> I guess that makes sense
<Laney> I capped the width of the label
<Laney> and set the width of the grid to be the width of the items
<Laney> so that it can be horizontally centred
 * seb128 tests build
<Laney> let me know
 * Laney lunches
<seb128> Laney, enjoy!
<rsalveti> Laney: seems to be working fine, just had to do another upload/merge because I got a power (big-endian) specific ftbfs
<rsalveti> had to create a FFe and such, but seems we're happy now
<Laney> rsalveti: yep, thanks for that
<Laney> I saw some people complaining about it ;-)
<didrocks> oh rsalveti is back ;)
<Laney> RUN
<seb128> rsalveti, HIDE
<seb128> oh, Laney is back
<Laney> I replaced myself with a bot
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> Laney, nice try
<seb128> Laney, soooo, your grid changes...
<seb128> Laney, it looks fine on a phone, but a bit weird on width layout (e.g portrait mode)
<seb128> Laney, do you think it would make sense to left align the icons rather than center those?
<seb128> Laney, e.g like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=phone-settings-landscape.png
<seb128> Laney, well, it's a detail, rotation doesn't even seem to be working atm on my n7
<seb128> Laney, I'm happy to merge the current code and revisit what to do in portrait next cycle
<Laney> I think you mean landscape
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark_: http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2013-October/037996.html -- enjoy
<Laney> Not sure, should be easy to change back if we have to though
<seb128> Laney, yes, sorry
<Laney> one of the original complaints was having different margins on each side
<Laney> so ...
<seb128> yeah, and it looks good on normal layout
<seb128> landscape just means lot of extra spaces on the side
<seb128> oh, well, I'm happy enough, acking that one ;-)
<seb128> Laney, thanks for the patience on this one!
<Laney> np, thanks for feedback
<seb128> hum, CI unhappy
<seb128> oh, commit message
<seb128> let me fix that while approving
<Laney> wooops
<seb128> Laney, oh, and yeah, maybe a bit less width on the default geometry would be nicer ... do you want to do that before I ack it?
<Laney> does it definitely get ignored on the phone?
<seb128> yes, we are fullscreen on the devices
<Laney> ok, trying 40
<Laney> looks good, pushed
<seb128> Laney, launchpad doesn't think you pushed
<Laney> oh, wrong branch remembered
 * Sweetshark_ gives mlankhorst a hug!
<Laney> done
<seb128> Sweetshark_, mlankhorst: seems like we should upload that fix to saucy/sru it
<Sweetshark_> mlankhorst: I tried to triage down to the exact shape that is causing it, but didnt complete it. Does LibreOffice give invalid shapes to X11 or should Xorg handle that in theory?
<seb128> Laney, weird, launchpad doesn't seem to pick those commit ... maybe it's being slow
<Laney> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183947/ ...
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/size-layout-tweaks/+merge/188823 doesn't list it
<Laney> lp says updating diff
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> and the branch page says "Updating branch..."
<Laney> I guess something is happening
<seb128> ok, just slowness I guess
<seb128> let's wait a bit
<Laney> seb128: branching got me it
<Laney> so you can at least check it that way
<Laney> also, did you forget my critical fix mp?
<seb128> oh, yeah, sorry
<seb128> looking to that one as well
<Laney> I noticed the total size is wrong on my nexus 4 too :(
<Laney> it shows 2.1 GB
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> it works fine on desktop and on the n7
<Laney> yep
<seb128> Laney, btw my small battery fix from this morning should be good to review (there was no bug after all)
<Laney> roger, will look in a minute
<Laney> building a test program for this issue
<mlankhorst> Sweetshark_: according to the spec it's invalid
<desrt_> seb128: report from bleeding-edge land: don't upgrade to bluez5 :p
<mlankhorst> oh i could have told you that
<mlankhorst> things break badly with pulseaudio at least ;D
<seb128> desrt, thanks for the headup, I already had that one on my "stay away from" list ;-)
<mlankhorst> seb128: well I'll put it in saucy, but hoping for a reply from upstream first
<desrt> also: no support in NM for DUN internet connections
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> desrt, that sucks :/
<seb128> desrt, bluez4 and 5 not being co-installable is going to make that transition "fun" in any case
<seb128> desrt, GNOME is the only desktop that ported their stuff afaik
<desrt> prematurely, in my opinion
<desrt> but that's sort of what GNOME does
<seb128> right
<desrt> fedora users suffer for the benefit of the long-term good :p
<seb128> which is why I'm glad we decide to stay once cycle behind
<seb128> decided
<seb128> one
<seb128> I'm not sure how GNOME could handle those transition better
<seb128> then should have a preview mode, like for wayland
<seb128> rather than half land stuff
<Laney> hmm
<desrt> seb128: well, gnome will work with bluez4, i think
<Laney> userdata gets "unknown" type on mako
<desrt> at least NM will
<Laney> maybe we could just count those anyway
<desrt> fedora just decided to go crazy with bluez5 and break all the things
<desrt> which, again, is good in the longrun....
<mlankhorst> seb128: would it be too late to grab some fixes from fedora for xserver?
<Laney> mlankhorst: no, fix away
<seb128> mlankhorst, bug fixes are still fine this week
<seb128> desrt, it's not that easy, GNOME ported their code to bluez5 and didn't keep ifdef codepaths for bluez4
<seb128> desrt, e.g https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=ac43647ac01cb990555c7b4ff7b8bf5fb8b17b83
<desrt> neat.
 * desrt hates those kind of #defines
<seb128> desrt, of course that's an easy one, others are like https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-bluetooth/commit/?id=0b0534924fb5ea781195e116a7dfbf956d16379c
<seb128> desrt, or https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-bluetooth/commit/?id=1755d1bd2c35443792e157de3fc8d2972849e1ce
<desrt> ya
<desrt> it's clear this falls on the heads of the release team
<desrt> to the future!!!
<desrt> i'm sure NM will eventually get caught up
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> hi seb128
<seb128> attente, how are you?
<attente> i'm good and you?
<seb128> good thanks
<seb128> attente, so, I've been trying the language setting on the n7, now that lightdm/logind are there
<seb128> attente, it seems to still not be working ... do you know offhand what backend is used (I think to remember it's something in accountsservice) and what file on disk should get updated when you pick a language?
<seb128> attente, I'm trying to figure out what's happening/not happening
<attente> seb128, i remember it going through accountsservice and accountsservice in the end is running a helper script to set the LANGUAGE environment
<attente> seb128, i can look into it though
<seb128> attente, for the user (e.g ~/.pam_environment) or for the system in /etc?
<seb128> attente, that would be nice
<attente> should be in the pam_environment iirc
<seb128> ok, that doesn't seem to happen for some reason
<attente> but my memory is fuzzy...
<seb128> attente, let me know if you need help debugging
<seb128> attente, oh, I know!
<attente> hmm?
<seb128> attente, the locales are missing from the touch image, since no langpacks are installed
<seb128> attente,
<seb128> # /usr/share/language-tools/set-language-helper /home/phablet de_DE
<seb128> en
<seb128> attente, that seems to be the command that accountsservice call (from stracing the service)
<attente> so how is QLocale getting that list?
<seb128> I'm not sure, likely from a static list
<seb128> but it doesn't mean the locale is installed/generated
<seb128> # locale -a
<seb128> C
<seb128> C.UTF-8
<seb128> POSIX
<seb128> en_AG
<seb128> etc
<seb128> but only en_ locales
<seb128> yep
<seb128> .pam_environment
<seb128> LANGUAGE=fr_FR:en
<seb128> it works once language-pack-fr-base is installed
<seb128> which does
<seb128> Setting up language-pack-fr-base (1:13.10+20130926) ...
<seb128> Generating locales...
<seb128>   fr_BE.UTF-8... done
<seb128> ...
<mlankhorst> all the locale you need
<attente> :s
<mlankhorst> actually make it fr_NL, we've taken over belgium after they took over france
<mlankhorst> :>
<seb128> attente, I'm going to comment about that on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1214417
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1214417 in ubuntu-system-settings "cannot change language" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> attente, btw, https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/gnome-control-center/keyboard-layout-panel/+merge/188251 doesn't build
<attente> seb128, thanks
<seb128> attente, doh, ignore me
<seb128> locale issue
<didrocks> attente: yes please, ignore him ^
<didrocks> :)
<seb128> attente, I'm building/review it
<seb128> lol
 * didrocks runs :p
<attente> haha
<seb128> sorry for doing live debugging/thoughts dump on the channel ;-)
<ogra_> seb128, keep an eye on /etc/environment ... its full of mess on touch (including hardcoded locale and language settings)
<seb128> ogra_, right, the tools write to ~/.pam_environment which is enough to overwrite the locale stuff
<attente> seb128, is there some easy way to make the panel install the correct langpack?
<ogra_> yeah, but once we have a working solution we need to drop the mess from the mess
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> attente, no, mostly due to the fact that the system is a ro image in touch
<seb128> attente, you can't install anything
<attente> ah, right
<seb128> attente, that's a known issue, we need to work out an overlay for those
<seb128> or preinstall langpacks
<ogra_> we have plenty of space ...
<ogra_> 512M is the upper threshod for the image ... we are at 300+something
<seb128> ogra_, we should install some langpacks then...
<seb128> attente, it might be nice to find a way to limit the list of languages to the available system locales in that context though
<ogra_> well, talk to pmgowan ... he is the disk-space-watcher :)
<seb128> attente, I'm going to file a bug for that
<attente> seb128, sure
<seb128> attente, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1234236
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1234236 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "The languages list should only lists the ones available on the image" [High,Confirmed]
<attente> seb128, thanks
<attente> mterry, hi
<attente> i have the unity-greeter default layout thing working, can you look at this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-greeter/entry-selected-signal/+merge/188755
<Laney> good
<attente> it just gives the interface a well-known bus name "com.canonical.UnityGreeter"
<attente> and adds a method and signal
<mterry> attente, hello
<mterry> attente, we didn't want a well-known name because in some configurations, multiple greeters can exist.  We export the unique bus name as a variable for indicators...  hold on, let me find it
<mterry> attente, UNITY_GREETER_DBUS_NAME
<attente> mterry, ah, sorry, i didn't realize that
<attente> i'll use it
<tedg> mterry, Are you using unity-greeter-session-broadcast, or is that also a v2 feature now?
<mterry> tedg, I added some support in unity8 trunk for listening to the ShowHome signal, because it was useful for QA purposes.  But the rest of its integration will land with the split greeter
<mterry> tedg, but it's not on the image for example
<tedg> mterry, Okay, so the new upstart breaks it, but I think we're good :-)
<mterry> tedg, heh
<mterry> attente, I'm assuming you tested the new signal and it worked fine for you?
<attente> mterry, yep, everything still works
<mterry> attente, awesome
<bcurtiswx> how do you restart indicator-messages-service ?
<bcurtiswx> does it auto spawn?
<bcurtiswx> hmm nvm i guess, sry for the bother
<cyphermox> mlankhorst: ping?
<Laney> ah
<Laney> I think I see the bug in QStorageInfo::driveType
<Laney> the implementation makes my eyes hurt
<Laney> https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtsystems/source/26ed19484e85fb814d2735fa4a98f1ad4c51199b:src/systeminfo/linux/qstorageinfo_linux.cpp#L256
<Laney> this breaks if you have more than 9 partitions
<mterry> attente, this will need a UIFe too I think
<attente> mterry, the default layout in unity-greeter?
<mterry> attente, no the keyboard switch in general
<mterry> attente, doesn't it change how the indicator looks in the greeter (thus affecting screenshots?)
<attente> mterry, yes, but that's not covered by the FFe?
<mterry> attente, I guess it's probably assumed by the FFe, but it means that we should notify ubuntu-doc mailing list
<attente> mterry, ok
<attente> i will file one right now
<mterry> attente, maybe don't need to file
<mterry> attente, just send email
<mterry> attente, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<mterry> attente, under UserInterfaceFreeze
<mterry> it has links
<attente> mterry, thanks, i'll email and cc you
<mterry> attente, awesome.  I'm doing final testing on unity-greeter, then will release once your indicator-keyboard change hits saucy
<attente> mterry, great, thanks!
<tjaalton> uh, modem-manager is ancient :/
<tjaalton> modemmanager that is
<tjaalton> 0.6.0 while 1.0.0 was released in july
<seb128> tjaalton, check with cyphermox if there is a reason
<tjaalton> probably network-manager, which is probably blocked by something else
<tjaalton> oh well
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hi Sebastien!
<GunnarHj> seb128: I have the impression that the im-config control in language-selector is now a no-op in Ubuntu. If that's the case, I suppose it should be hidden. At the same time, I assume that the im-config control still makes sense in Xubuntu and Lubuntu, and if so we should keep showing it in those derivatives. Your thoughts?
<cyphermox> well, ModemManager was blocked by the fact that KDE stuff wasn't ready for the API change
<cyphermox> tjaalton: ^
<cyphermox> I think that's fixed now, I just didn't get the time to update MM
 * didrocks waves good evening
<cyphermox> tjaalton: this is also why 0.7.991 is also only in experimental in debian
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, long time we didn't see you online!
<seb128> GunnarHj, I'm sorry, I'm not sure if im-config is used or not, I still have a difficult time to wrap my head around that stack and how it works
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yeah, mostly due to health issues...
<cyphermox> tjaalton: is there a specific new feature you'd need?
<seb128> GunnarHj, happyaron would be a better perso to ask about that
<seb128> GunnarHj, he's based in China though, so probably not up at this hour
<seb128> GunnarHj, he's (co)maintaining ibus/fctix/im-config
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, I'll ask him about it. And do some testing as well.
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks
<seb128> GunnarHj, could you open a bug as well with what you found out? it might be easier to keep track of the issue/discuss it, especially if not everyone is online at the same time
<GunnarHj> seb128: Will do that too, when I'm sure enough that I'm right.
<seb128> thanks
<tjaalton> cyphermox: no, i'm just getting bug 1099766 on every login, and was wondering if a new release would help
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1099766 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "modem-manager crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099766
<tjaalton> cyphermox: doesn't the package in experimental also require newer n-m?
<cyphermox> tjaalton: nah, you should be fine with the version we have
<cyphermox> I am trying to get around to testing 0.9.8.4 before it's too late
<cyphermox> there's a few nice fixes in there for this release
<tjaalton> cyphermox: the changelog says it breaks n-m (<< 0.9.8.2-1) :)
<cyphermox> ah, this must have been added since I touched it
<cyphermox> I don't see what's likely to have changed to warrant that breaks
<tjaalton> http://ftp-master.metadata.debian.org/changelogs//main/m/modemmanager/modemmanager_0.7.991-1_changelog
<cyphermox> hahah :)
<cyphermox> still seems wrong. :)
<tjaalton> ok :)
<cyphermox> seems very very wrong, actually
<tjaalton> anyway, the laptop is my old one with built-in 3g modem and no sim card attached, and it's trivial to disable from the bios, just wanted to check if the bug got fixed since
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> I guess this is because of http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/commit/?h=nm-0-9-8&id=c126d97cb6666c714d75dc68d808b34c77a99398
<cyphermox> (I meant the breaks)
<cyphermox> tjaalton: Gobi modem?
<tjaalton> cyphermox: i guess it's sierra
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> I have an ericsson with no sim, but I don't get that error
<tjaalton> yep, sierra usb modem converter
<tjaalton> 1199:6813
<mterry> attente, so...  As the user scrolls down to the bottom of the list, they pass the last user, then hit the non-user items like *guest or the remote logins
<mterry> attente, you might want to switch to some system default in such cases, rather than sticking with the default of the last user passed
<attente> mterry, sure, thanks
<mterry> attente, OK, ready to push to saucy when indicator-keyboard lands
<attente> mterry, sorry, i'm just testing the last change now
<mterry> yup
<attente> mterry, is it better to just push now as the unity-greeter change doesn't depend on indicator-keyboard?
<mterry> attente, push unity-greeter?
<attente> yes
<attente> oh
<attente> sorry
<mterry> attente, I'd rather wait because if I push now we'll have regressions until the i-k fixes land
<attente> ok
<attente> understood
<mterry> tedg, indicator-sound changed names from "soundmenu" to "sound" when it stopped being an indicator library.  Along with that change, it seems to have dropped its special support for being in the greeter?  (i.e. it shows the "Sound Settings" option)...
<tedg> mterry, I'm not sure it had special support for the greeter...
<tedg> mterry, But wouldn't it just show volume and settings?
<mterry> tedg, yeah it used to not show that option
<tedg> Oh, I see.
<mterry> tedg, so right now it's not showing up in greeter because of the name change
<mterry> tedg, but I don't want to fix that as long as that menu option is there
<tedg> mterry, So you're going to hold user's volume control hostage until you get the options you want?  You should run for congress!  ;-)
<mterry> tedg, listen, Mr. Texas...
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, it seems to be using the desktop menu in the greeter.
<mterry> tedg, is it too late to squeeze in a fix for the option?
<tedg> mterry, Looking to see how tricky it'll be.
<tedg> mterry, Doesn't look bad, let me give it a hack and see.
<seb128> tedg, mterry: some of the indicators have greeter profile I think, should be easy to drop the item from the sound menu for the greeter
<mterry> seb128, yeah I'd think so.  I don't remember exactly what they check for, but there are several env vars or could even look for what user they are running as...
<seb128> mterry, no, it's really profiles, see /usr/share/unity/indicators/com.canonical.indicator.sound
<seb128> mterry, the code export different models over dbus
<seb128> mterry, so it's basically changing the indicator to not export that item in the desktop_greeter structure
<mterry> seb128, oh that's right
<mterry> seb128, I remember that now
<seb128> mterry, one "similar" example is https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-sound/lp1220215/+merge/185681
<seb128> tedg, mterry: larsu is off tomorrow (German re-unification day), but I'm sure he can look at that/do the change once he's back
<larsu> I'm sure he can!
<tedg> I think it's mostly done.
<larsu> not sure what we're talking about
<seb128> lol
<seb128> larsu, GO AWAY
<tedg> For some reason I lost all sound indicator on my machine now...
<larsu> BUT THIS ONE BUG I NEED TO FIX IT
<larsu> tedg: all sound indicators?
<seb128> larsu, hiding the 'sound preferences' item from indicator-sound in the greeter profile ... but tedg is on it
<seb128> larsu, we don't want a way to spawn g-c-c in the greeter
<larsu> seb128: oh!
<larsu> oops
<seb128> larsu, no worry ;-)
<seb128> we have mterry watching for such things
 * larsu waves to mterry
<mterry> larsu, hi!  Enjoy unifying tomorrow!
<mterry> :)
<larsu> haha will do!
<tedg> larsu, if you're still around: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/greeter-no-settings/+merge/188911
<tedg> I think that should do it.
<larsu> tedg: it should. Thanks!
<larsu> tedg: I don't have time to test this - please let someone else test it before top-approving
<tedg> larsu, I think we need mterry for that, he needs to change unity-greeter
<mterry> tedg, I can test
<mterry> tedg, it works fine, but the volume slider feels tiny, because the label isn't making it wider.  Can you force a minimum size?
<tedg> mterry, Not from the indicator sound side of things, that'd be ido.
<mterry> tedg, well, it works
<larsu> tedg, mterry: ah right, idoscalemenuitem should probably request a minimum size
<larsu> I'll note it and fix it on Friday
<tedg> larsu, Okay, you can do it as long as the MR description is: "Use this one CRAZY tip to make your slider larger."
 * desrt just now notices seb's gtk thread
<larsu> lol
<larsu> desrt: it's getting harder and harder to convince him to take the new stuff
 * desrt finds himself caring less and less
 * larsu makes a sad face
<desrt> honestly, for ubuntu in the LTS cycle, not upgrading gtk is one less headache to worry about
<desrt> and the stock deprecation mess in 3.10 sucks
<larsu> fair enough
<desrt> also: the argument of syncing up with rhel7 on the release of gtk is a reasonable one
<desrt> you have two very large companies using the same version of a major library in each of their respective 5-years-stable releases
<desrt> there's a good chance for cooperation there
<tedg> desrt, I don't think Canonical is "large" when used in the same sentence with Red Hat :-)
<desrt> tedg: ya... i thought about that after i hit enter :)
<mdeslaur> tedg: oh, c'mon...redhat only has 5900 employees :)
<desrt> what's an order of magnitude, between friends?
<mdeslaur> I'm sure we all work 10x harder :)
<tedg> It's okay because I'm 10x better looking.
<mdeslaur> lol
<tedg> I thought RHEL releases were more than 5 years, no?
<desrt> rhel is supported for like 200 years
<desrt> but i think they do a new release every 5
<desrt> huh.  maybe more like 2-3, actually.  not too much unlike us.
<tedg> I think it's release ~2yrs and support for 10.
<desrt> it's less regular
<mdeslaur> tedg: bugfixes only for 5 years though
<desrt> between 5 and 6 was 3.5
<desrt> and it's already been 3 years since 6, and 7 isn't ready yet
<tedg> It just blows my mind that there are people running, and supported, RHEL 4
<desrt> walters runs RHEL :)
<desrt> (not 4, i think)
<tedg> Heh, yeah, hopefully 6.
<desrt> always fun to see gnome 2 on his laptop at conferences
<mdeslaur> tedg: rhel 4? _rhel 3_ is still supported
<mdeslaur> with good old kernel 2.4
<walters> tedg: yeah, 10 by default, but you can pay for longer https://access.redhat.com/support/policy/updates/errata/
<desrt> 2.4.  wow.
<tedg> Wow
<walters> desrt: well you know my plan is still use ostree to many-boot
<seb128> I missed the start of the troll
<desrt> seb128: oh.  you're still online.
<seb128> desrt, is that a reaction to my "use 3.8 for the lts"? ;-)
<desrt> seb128: ya
<desrt> seb128: i don't disagree with you, btw
<seb128> haha, I guessed so
<seb128> desrt, btw you bluez5 story convinced me a bit more I was right today ;-)
<desrt> your point that you would share the same release with rhel 7 is actually sort of a good point
<seb128> your*
<seb128> desrt, if it was not for that I would probably lean more toward the "update the stack libs"
<tedg> seb128, you got a "sort of a good point" out of desrt, quick, print and frame for your wall!  ;-)
<seb128> (exception of the GTK 3.10 deprecations)
<desrt> seb128: feel free to update the libs... just nothing that depends on the new bluez
<seb128> desrt, GTK 3.10 deprecations are making that hard
<desrt> seb128: deprecations are just deprecations.... they're not mandatory
<seb128> I don't want to start in user flames about https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/log/?qt=grep&q=Deprecate+and+ignore
<seb128> desrt, they are
<seb128> desrt, read the "ignore" in those commits
<desrt> well, that's another story
<seb128> well, that's my issue with GTK 3.10
<desrt> no surprise who committed all of those :(
<seb128> yeah :/
<seb128> but I don't want to fight the user slashback of those for the LTS
<desrt> man... that's brutal
<mdeslaur> breaking backwards compatibility is job security!
<mlankhorst> or a security job
 * desrt didn't realise he had done that much damage
 * tedg is still stuck trying to imagine 2023 when RHEL 6 dies
<desrt> most of these are of questionable usefulness
<desrt> but ya... that's a big chunk of incompatible changes and almost every single one of them is going to make some small group of people angry
<desrt> a few of them large groups :/
<seb128> desrt, they are, but you still have a part of the userbase that cares and are going to be angry at you
<seb128> desrt, and I'm not sure it's worth the update (added to the other reasons for staying on 3.8)
<desrt> no argument
<desrt> i have to admit, though, doing periodic housecleaning _is_ sort of important
<seb128> I'm fine with it, but after the LTS
<desrt> nod
<seb128> when it's on the start of a long cycle
<seb128> so we have time to deal with the fallouts
<seb128> I wish things would be deprecated a cycle before being ignored though
<seb128> it's a bit harsh to deprecate and ignore at the same time
<desrt> this is upshot from the gtk hackfest, fwiw
<desrt> a lot of it is caused by the fact that the only real way to get these settings into gtk is via xsettings and xsettings is going away soon
<desrt> (for obvious reasons)
<desrt> the LTS will still be based on X, i'm guessing
<seb128> well, it didn't go away this cycle
<desrt> seb128: true...
<seb128> so they could have been "non ignored" this cycle still
<seb128> and yeah, even if we were going full energy on wayland, that would be after the LTS
<seb128> it would be crazy to land that during the LTS cycle
<desrt> you keep saying wayland...
<desrt> ;)
<seb128> well, anything non-X
<seb128> but even if Canonical was not doing Mir, we wouldn't have done wayland for the LTS
<desrt> nod
<desrt> fwiw, wayland is working (with native wayland clients, no X) in F20
<desrt> with gnome-shell
<desrt> it's a bit of a disaster, though... only barely works
<seb128> well, it's a preview
<desrt> but it's one of those death-by-a-million-cuts thing
<seb128> I guess next cycle is going to be near parity
<desrt> ya.  indeed.
<seb128> which is still not a strong argument to switch, especially for LTS
<desrt> once they fix up the 50 or so "small problems"
<desrt> it's clear that the bulk of the problem is already solved
<desrt> which is very nice to see
<seb128> yep
<seb128> good sign for the next "generation"
<desrt> also: this steam thing....
<desrt> valve lit a fire under nvidia's ass
<desrt> so ya... the new generation is looking quite good :)
<seb128> I'm not sure why
<seb128> they could have shipped the nvidia binary drivers no?
<desrt> seb128: nvidia's drivers for linux suck because "nobody wants to play games on linux"
<seb128> no they don't
<desrt> you suddenly get one of the biggest PC game makers saying "linux is our new primary platform"
<seb128> their binary drivers are quite decent in performances no?
<desrt> yes.  they are... but they are a disaster for system integration
<seb128> well, I'm not complaining
<desrt> and they're X-only
<desrt> i'm gonna assume that valve doesn't build a new gaming OS centred around X
<seb128> right
<seb128> they mostly need GL I guess
<desrt> X is a very very complicated way to get a GL surface :)
<seb128> yeah
<bschaefer> attente, ping
<attente> bschaefer, hey
<bschaefer> attente, hey, question about k-indicator :)
<bschaefer> is there an easy way to add a languages to it, say from a test? As im running into problems where k-indicator is stealing the ibus shortkey :(
<bschaefer> well it seems to be stealing it...
<attente> bschaefer, you can set the gsettings key directly, but you need to use a test dbus session
<attente> i mean assuming this is for a test
<bschaefer> dang... hmm possibly ibus already has that session started
<bschaefer> i mean
<bschaefer> autopilot*
<bschaefer> attente, and when you add a language that way, does it reflect onto ibus? As it normally would doing the "+"?
<bschaefer> doing the add language your self through k-indicator?
<bschaefer> attente, also, do you know when that dbus call in g-s-d is to be reverted :)?
<bschaefer> (for starting ibus)
<attente> bschaefer, is this about the non-latin layouts problem?
<attente> i found that that problem was not fixed by disabling ibus
<bschaefer> attente, its about g-s-d starting up an ibus-daemon starting up when im-config is set to none
<bschaefer> attente, correct, its a different problem, but im talking about ibus not working because g-s-d is start up its own daemon
<attente> so there's a line in g-s-d
<bschaefer> if one is not opened, which is has the option "--panel disable" which causes thing to not work...
<bschaefer> attente, yeeah, seb128 and I talked about it and i never asked who was going to be doing that reverting :)
<attente> bschaefer, is there a bug report for this?
<bschaefer> hmm im not sure :), I made one about the ibus ap test failing...let me pull that up
<attente> so this line here: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/tree/plugins/keyboard/gsd-keyboard-manager.c#n989
<bschaefer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1233739
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1233739 in unity (Ubuntu) "IBus Autopilot test failures" [High,Triaged]
 * bschaefer looks
<bschaefer> attente, right, which came in from this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1194138
<attente> if we move it into the condition so that it only executes on an actual ibus IM, it will prevent it autostarting on non-ibus input sources
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1194138 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "ibus-daemon doesn't autostart" [Undecided,Fix released]
<bschaefer> attente, that would be good, as upstart handles starting the ibus-daemon fine
<bschaefer> IFF im-config if set to ibus...
<bschaefer> but if im-config is set to xim/none then g-s-d is autostarting the ibus daemon with some options that are causing ibus to not for me at lease...
<bschaefer> the "--panel disable" being the options that cause it to fail for me....
<bschaefer> from: /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.IBus.service
<attente> bschaefer, what if we try to add that option into g-s-d when it tries to autostart it?
<attente> can we do that?
<bschaefer> attente, that option is bad, but im also not sure why its there (or the point of it really)
<bschaefer> at lease from what im looking at, if we change the /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.IBus.service to start ibus with a:
<bschaefer> ibus-daemon --replace --xim
<bschaefer> vs the one that is failing atm: ibus-daemon --replace --xim --panel disable
<bschaefer> attente, but another problem, is the ibus-daemon is always running (which is bad)
<bschaefer> even for people who don't use ibus
<bschaefer> which is why <some irc name> thought it should be reverted...
 * bschaefer digs through lgos
<bschaefer> log*
<attente> bschaefer, you can get it autostarting properly with upstart?
<bschaefer> attente, if ibus is set up correctly...
<bschaefer> i mean
<bschaefer> im-config
<bschaefer> if im-config -n ibus, then all if fine
<bschaefer> the problem is the default is none
<bschaefer> so upstart wont start ibus because its none
<bschaefer> attente, Sep 25 13:28:33 <seb128>	happyaron argued that we should drop the g-s-d dbus activation of ibus
<attente> bschaefer, ok
<bschaefer> attente, which I agree with, (that conversation was a bit ago)
<attente> bschaefer, so you just want me to disable that entirely?
<bschaefer> attente, would be nice :)
<attente> it's fairly simple, i'm just not sure of the consequences of such a change
<bschaefer> attente, well this bug would be a bug again:
<bschaefer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1194138
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1194138 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "ibus-daemon doesn't autostart" [Undecided,Fix released]
<bschaefer> attente, well we were going to talk about it in Oakland
<bschaefer> we are*
<attente> yep, i know, but it's a bit too late for this release :P
<bschaefer> attente, i was just curious if that reverting was still happening :), we can wait to talk to seb128 tomorrow
<bschaefer> yeah no worries
<bschaefer> attente, its just causing some fun AP test failures which is causing unity to not get released (on top of other AP test failures...)
<bschaefer> attente, well if its to late for a release, which is soon we can just wait until we talk about it in Oakland
<attente> that bug up there, it's a fairly big bug
<bschaefer> that way we can try to get everything fixed at one time, or organize it a bit more
<attente> no, not that it's too late to release
<attente> i meant, that meeting in oakland would be too late for us to discuss this release
<bschaefer> right
 * bschaefer was thinking to late to release at all for this release :)
<bschaefer> attente, well in the meantime ill try to come up with a workaround in the AP tests...as I don't want to cause a real regression
<bschaefer> vs failing tests that don't mean much when it comes to actually using the system...
<bschaefer> though the fact that the ibus-daemon is always running is no fun for users who don't want it on
<attente> so disabling dbus activation in g-s-d, does that help at all?
<bschaefer> yes...but then it'll cause that bug I linked above to come up again :(
<attente> :(
<bschaefer> yeeah, soo hmm we can talk with seb tomorrow possibly theres a work around for that bug without having the ibus-daemon always on...
<attente> yeah.. i didn't realize it was that big a problem :s
<attente> sorry about that
<bschaefer> attente, also what happens when the user selects fcitx?
<bschaefer> no worries, these things are hard to know about, unless you already knew about it :)
<bschaefer> attente, does the k-indicator depends on ibus completely?
<attente> bschaefer, from what i remember, no
<bschaefer> i think i asked this before :), and yeah... hmm I wonder how that bug works out when an IMe is already running...
<bschaefer> cause you can't have the ibus-daemon open IIRC if fctix/gcin/hime is open
<attente> if fcitx is running it's completely independent of the gnome stack i guess
<attente> (although i guess there is some stepping on toes if it's running concurrently with ibus)
<bschaefer> right, but it looks like:
<bschaefer> (indicator-keyboard-service:11152): IBUS-CRITICAL **: ibus_bus_call_sync: assertion 'ibus_bus_is_connected (bus)' failed
<bschaefer> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bschaefer> will happen if ibus-daemon is not running
<bschaefer> attente, the thing is ibus-daemon shouldn:t be running when fcitx is running
<bschaefer> which is why it might cause that bug again...say in Kylin which has fctix as the default vs ibus
<bschaefer> attente, i need to test it out though +~
<bschaefer> dam language switch...
<bschaefer> :)
<attente> heh, ok
<attente> i'll MP a branch that disables the dbus activation and you can test it out i guess?
<bschaefer> attente, alright, but it will cause that problem again :), I just need to test if i have im-config -n fcitx set
<bschaefer> will that bug be present (and also if ibus some how starts up when upstart should have started fcitx)
<attente> so i think the main reason we had ibus start always is because it's required in g-c-c in order to be able to add ibus IMs in the first place
<bschaefer> yeah, which makes sense, though what happens when you add a language in fcitx? I don't think that gets updated the same as ibus
<bschaefer> which is fine, as far as i know ibus is the default for ubuntu?
<attente> ibus is the default for the gnome stack
<attente> there isn't any support in g-s-d or g-c-c for fcitx
<bschaefer> i see, soo that might not play out so well for Kylin ... hmm
<bschaefer> attente, well lets wait tomorrow before you push a branch to at lease talk with seb about it
<bschaefer> i can do this fcitx testing on my own with out any changes
<attente> ok
<attente> i guess worst case scenario is to purge ibus
<bschaefer> right, but i don't want to cause problems for gnome either :) (im just a simple unity/nux/compiz dev!)
<attente> although it's strange to me that i-keyboard crashes without ibus...
<attente> i thought i had handled that..
<bschaefer> yeah, im thinking it might have to handled that gracefully vs crashing
<attente> sorry, i meant purge ibus locally on your machine for testing :)
<bschaefer> attente, well thats not an easy thing to do, cause my tests need ibus :)
<attente> oh, sorry, i misunderstood
<bschaefer> as im testing ibus works in unity, but with the g-s-d dbus thing...it causes the ibus-daemon to start with odd options
<bschaefer> attente, possibly i am... :)
<attente> right
<attente> i see
<bschaefer> attente, but ideally ibus-daemon shouldn't start if its not configured to start,but seb128 wants to drop im-config off
<bschaefer> and only start ibus-daemon when the local is set to CJK(V)? or something like that...
<bschaefer> but its starting always on my machine which isn't set to that at all...
<bschaefer> attente, but best to wait for some more input :)
<attente> doing it based on locale is not going to work for a lot of people i guess
<bschaefer> yeah...
<bschaefer> i suggested checking the languages in use...but that adds an annoying whitelist that has to be managed
<bschaefer> as the user shouldn't have to do im-config -n ibus, the user should never have to know about that option...
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-03
<GunnarHj> attente, bschaefer: Just read your conversation with interest. A few hours ago I dropped this comment to seb128:
<GunnarHj> "I have the impression that the im-config control in language-selector is now a no-op in Ubuntu. If that's the case, I suppose it should be hidden. At the same time, I assume that the im-config control still makes sense in Xubuntu and Lubuntu, and if so we should keep showing it in those derivatives."
<GunnarHj> That side of the problem seems to be related (to some extent) to your discussion.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, im-config still does stuff with upstart atm, but possibly it doesn't need to be there
<bschaefer> and should be removed, and we'll need to take this into consideration on how its used else where...as we don't want to force ibus for all of ubuntu
<bschaefer> one thing mentioned was, if you install fcitx, then upstart will see that and use fcitx as the default
<bschaefer> the problem is, g-s-d is start ibus-daemon each time which fixes a big bug but causes some other problems
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Well, I haven't tested yet, so my remark above i only a theory yet. Yes, I understand that the whole issue is about a conflict between the way g-c-c and g-s-d deals with input methods and "the old way" to do it.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, well right now im-config trumps g-s-d, as upstart looks at im-config, if im-config is set to say ibus, g-s-d doesn't do anything crazy
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Right. But what if im-config is set so something else?
<bschaefer> im more concerned about what happens when im-config is set to a different IMe, which with ibus it has the --replace which might trump over fcitx (which wont be good)
<bschaefer> right, i was going to test that soon :)
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Me to. ;-)
<bschaefer> though, fcitx will get ran first through upstart, but ill have to see what happens... :), the more testing the better!
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: IIRC, im-config sets fcitx if it's installed *and* Chinese is the current display language.
<bschaefer> hmm soo fcitx runs, as well as ibus... so they are both running
<bschaefer> though with the ibus-daemon set to --panel disable it just doesn't work
<bschaefer> at lease fcitx works
 * bschaefer assumes some wont be happy that the ibus-daemon is running when fcitx is set to default and running
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Looks like I was wrong. After having Installed fcitx and fcitx-sunpinyin and selected fcitx in language-selector, I can successfully create those beautiful characters by help of fcitx-sunpinyin. Also the fcitx icon shows up. So the ability to set the input method framework in language-selector still applies in Unity.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, right, but ibus is still running
<bschaefer> with fcitx
<bschaefer> which it really shouldn't be...
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Yes it is. But does it hurt? And if it didn't run, would the Text Entry window in g-c-c make any sense?
<bschaefer> not so much, and that bug would still be around, the problem is...if you've selected xim
<bschaefer> then want to us ibus
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: What then?
<bschaefer> use*
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Well, if you want to use ibus, why on earth would you select xim?
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, the problem is that dbus command makes ibus not work, so the only way to get ibus to work if your im-config -n xim
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, cause ibus still works with xim :)
<bschaefer> if it is your XMOD* is set to none, which mean upstart doesn't start ibus, then the dbus call starts up a non working ibus daemon
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Hmm... The "none" option in language-selector actually sets xim. Is that possibly a problem then?
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Of is it maybe a good thing?
<GunnarHj> Or
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, well XIM isn't an input engine
<bschaefer> its an extra layer on top that most all input engines work through
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: In any case, if you want to use ibus, is there any reason not to select ibus?
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, well we are attempting to assume the user does not know about im-config
<bschaefer> if they don't...then it'll fun to try and get ibus working when you select chinese in the text entry
<bschaefer> and only english is coming out
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, would you mind testing that? Set the text entry to a chinese language and have im-config -n xim
<bschaefer> which means g-s-d is starting the ibus-daemon (with options that makes ibus not work for me)
<bschaefer> then I try to use chinese/pinyin and i only get english
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Sure, I can try. Logging out first and get back in a few minutes.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, thank you
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: You are right, I couldn't use Chinese/Pinyin. Checking the env variables:
<GunnarHj> $ env | grep IM_
<GunnarHj> CLUTTER_IM_MODULE=xim
<GunnarHj> IM_CONFIG_PHASE=1
<GunnarHj> QT4_IM_MODULE=xim
<GunnarHj> GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
<bschaefer> echo $XMODIFIERS
<bschaefer> as well
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, its not the problem with whats set, its the problem with the dbus activation
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, do a "ps aux | grep ibus-daemon"
<bschaefer> you'll see the --disable panel
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: But I'm still confused. The default option in language-selector is "default", which means that dbus/im-config starts ibus if only ibus is installed and one of the CJKV languages is the display language, or else dbus doesn't run im-config at all (but g-s-d does). In both cases it works for me.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, in both cases ibus/pinyin works for you?
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Yes. Hmm... Maybe I should try again to confirm it... Getting back soon.
<asac> RAOF: hey ... i somehow have no X anymore on latest saucy
<asac> RAOF: not sure what happened, but i hoped you can help
 * asac types from a console
<RAOF> asac: Hm. Let me see what changed while I was away...
<asac> RAOF: the lightdm upstart log says:
<asac> seat: cant create unsupported display server 'x'
<asac> i removed the xorg.conf.failsafe a few times
<asac> that didnt help
<RAOF> That's odd.
<RAOF> What's in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d?
<asac> 10-ubuntu.con
<asac> f
<asac> 50-greeter-wrapper.conf
<asac> 50-ubuntu.con
<asac> 50-unity-greeter.conf
<asac> 50-xserver-command.conf
<asac> 52-ubuntu-touch.conf...
<asac> hmm
<asac> whats that :)_
<asac> wow ... that one surely has to go away :)?
<asac> RAOF: ^^
<RAOF> I note that *I* don't have that config file.
<asac> wow
<asac> that helped
<asac> wtf :)
<RAOF> Where did that come from?
<asac> not sure... 3 month ago i had accidentially the phablet ppa enabled
<asac> however, ...  the system was cleaned from that incident
<asac> and it worked since then for many reboots... so not sure
<asac> ubuntu-touch-session
<asac> wonder howthat can be instlaled
 * asac purges that
<RAOF> Maybe lightdm got updated past the point that the config file started to take effect?
<asac> RAOF: thanks so much... i doubt thats anything you need to be worried about... except maybe how it ended up getting bad just now
<asac> yeah i assume so. thx
 * asac goes to X rather than console
<asac> something is very odd
<asac> all looks different than before... but well, its unity running, so why would i complain :)
<asac> RAOF: thx!
<RAOF> Glad to be of service!
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Yes, I can produce those beatiful characters using ibus/pinyin also when dbus doesn't run im-config at all, i.e. when "default" is selected in language selector and my display language is English. But when I select "ibus", and the proper env variables for ibus are set, a help window is shown which I don't see when "default" is selected. Also, to see the ibus/pinyin icon, "ibus" needs to be selected.
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: But this should really be tested by an im user, shouldn't it?
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, whats your im-config set to?
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, and when you say you select ibus, do you mean in that language app?
<bschaefer> umm
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: What do you mean by "set to"?
<bschaefer> language support app?
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, i mean, if you type im-config and the gui pops up
<bschaefer> whats the active IM?
<bschaefer> or do: echo $XMODIFIERS
<bschaefer> and let me know what it says...
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: When "default" is selected in l-s, the active IM is default, and when "IBus" is selected in l-s, the active IM is ibus.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, im not sure what language selector is then :)
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Or when "default" is selected, there is no ~/.xinputrc file, while when "IBus" is selected, there is a ~/.xinputrc file saying "run_im ibus".
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: The IM selector in language-selector just sets the active IM.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, well the overall thing is to look how ibus-daemon is started
<bschaefer> ps aux | grep ibus-daemon
<bschaefer> will tell you the options on it
<bschaefer> if it has --panel disable then its not going to work :), which if im-config is not set to ibus seems to always be on for it ...
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: I was the one who prepared im-config for Ubuntu. I chose to make it default to "cjkv mode" to avoid that ibus-daemon is started for everyone, also those users who don't know what an input method is. Now I wonder: What if we would change that, and make "ibus" the default for im-config?
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, then all will work, but some don't want ibus-daemon to always be on
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: I mean, ibus-daemon is always started anyway nowadays.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, right, which I think thats a bug?
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, but if im-config -n ibus was set then we would be all fine
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: That would be a simple thing that even might be possible to fix before the release...
<bschaefer> very true, and i don't think it would cause any problems...hmm
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Not saying that it's an ideal solution, but given the ibus integration in g-c-c, it may prevent user confusion.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, yeah, its better then what we have now
<bschaefer> kylin want fcitx then it wont be a problem there either
<bschaefer> as they should be able to set that them selfs (which you hope they do...)
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: I'm not sure how the achieve the fcitx default.
<GunnarHj> they
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, if we actually set ibus to default as well we can drop the dbus activation thing with out causing that bug/crash? Along with not always having the ibus daemon
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, hmm couldn't they have a patch? I mean how to they set fcitx to default atm anyway?
<bschaefer> how do*
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Don't know.
 * bschaefer isn't super how they version of ubuntu works...
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, but I think thats our best solution atm
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: It's over 4 a.m. here now... But I can file an im-config bug tomorrow, and involve e.g. happyaron in it.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, o geez! Sorry for keeping you up so late!
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, thanks a ton! Have a good night!
<bschaefer> its only 7:24 pm here :)
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: My choice; no problem. ;-)
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, cya!
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Good night to you as well.
<bschaefer> thanks :)
<jibel> Good morning
<didrocks> salut jibel
<didrocks> jibel: getting up earlier than few weeks ago?
<jibel> Salut didrocks, ça va?
<jibel> didrocks, yes, I'm starting earlier to finish my day earlier :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<didrocks> ça va bien, et toi?
<jibel> and I realized there are living creatures outside ;)
<jibel> didrocks, ça va ça va
<didrocks> ahah, really, living creatures outside?
<Laney> hey!
<seb128> hey Laney, hey desktopers
<seb128> how is everyone?
<Laney> great, good climbing session last night!
<Laney> you?
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<didrocks> hey seb128, Laney!
<seb128> didrocks, lut, en forme ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi?
<seb128> nickel
<Laney> hey didrocks
<seb128> Laney, do you if the fact that you can't go to the settings list when you open "system-settings <panel>" is a feature or a bug?
<Laney> pretty sure it was on purpose
<Laney> so you can't go "back" confusingly
<Laney> we had it that way originally
<seb128> I think we should add it back
<seb128> the current situation is a bit buggy
<seb128> if you open a specific panel from an indicator
<seb128> you get screwed until you force close the app
<Laney> how would being able to go to the index help?
<seb128> e.g battery indicator ->settings
<seb128> go back to the dash
<seb128> search for settings
<seb128> click on it
<seb128> it refocus the running instance open on battery
<Laney> that should send the app back to the main page
<seb128> ok, that's one other way to fix it
<Laney> it'd also break if you then try to open another panel from a different indicator I suppose
<seb128> though I'm not sure we are in control of what is happening there
<seb128> I think it's upstart-app-launch doing the single instance
<seb128> no, opening from a different panel works
<Laney> is that because single instance is broken?
<seb128> it doesn't seem so, I've only one preview in my recent apps list
<Laney> it must kill the old one then
<seb128> it seems it do
<seb128> "upstart-app-launch ubuntu-system-settings" on my desktop closes the old one
<Laney> you should talk to unity people
<seb128> yeah, I'm going to talk to ted when he gets online
<seb128> he's the one who has been working on the app launch stuff
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ date
<Laney> Thu Oct  3 10:29:08 BST 2013
<Laney> yay
<mlankhorst> up to date!
<seb128> working and persistent?
<seb128> Laney, I opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-app-launch/+bug/1234588
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1234588 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Can't go back to the summary after opening a specific subpanel" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> it updated /etc/timezone which I think was missing before
<Laney> err I mean localtime
 * Laney reboots
<seb128> good
<Laney> it's still not a symlink on first boot though
<Laney> yeah, persisted
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> shrug, why is firefox not remembering my google login, I've to log in again every time I reopen it
<Tm_T> seb128: keyloggers need more chances on catching your password
<Laney> Mirv: is gitorious the place to submit qtsystems patches?
<seb128> Laney, I think it's on https://bugreports.qt-project.org
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> don't see qtsystems in the projects tehre
<seb128> Laney, https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-31624
<seb128> " Systems: SystemInformation " it seems
<seb128> (that's one I had in my awesome bar)
<seb128> Laney, https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/ContributingToQt btw
<Mirv> Laney: either bugzilla or a straight codereview request to gitorious (needs certain setupping)
<Laney> yeah I don't know what applies to qtsystems
<Laney> that seems to be a separate project
<Mirv> Laney: the same https://codereview.qt-project.org/#q,status:open+project:qt/qtsystems,n,z
<Laney> aha
<Laney> ok, doing that then
<Laney> better test the patch first though ...
<Laney> Mirv: could you add me to the group please?
<Mirv> Laney: done, should be visible now
<Laney> it is, thanks
<JamesTait> Laney, remember that problem I had a coupleof weeks back, where I'd login and get dumped back to the greeter?
<JamesTait> And bcurtiswx had the same problem - well, I've got the same thing happening again now.  I can get to a desktop in the guest session, but not using my proper account.
<JamesTait> Nothing has been touched in ~/.cache/upstart - the datestamps are an hour old.
<Laney> JamesTait: Try moving ~/.Xauthority
<JamesTait> Laney, OK, giving that a go...
<JamesTait> Laney, success!  Thanks!
<JamesTait> Laney, is this a known problem with a bug report I can contribute to?
<Laney> It's fixed in lightdm already, just not in saucy yet
<JamesTait> Excellent! :)
<JamesTait> I'll be getting on with my work now then. :)  Thanks again!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, do you know if that known issue with the current firefox and "session handling"
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it keeps forgetting my google session (e.g I've to re-auth every day) and I often gets the "didn't close properly, do you want to restore the tabs" screen when simply closing and reopening a bit later
<seb128> chrisccoulson, it looks like some stuff wouldn't get saved properly or would get corrupted
<chrisccoulson> seb128, i haven't noticed anything like that before
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hum, ok :/
<chrisccoulson> seb128, file permissions are ok?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, from what I know yes, on what file should I check?
<seb128> *** WARN addons.xpi: Exception running bootstrap method shutdown on webapps-team@lists.launchpad.net: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004001 (NS_ERROR_NOT_IMPLEMENTED) [nsIComponentRegistrar.autoUnregister]"  nsresult: "0x80004001 (NS_ERROR_NOT_IMPLEMENTED)"
<seb128> I wonder if that's another webapp issue
<seb128> the addon is turned off though
<seb128> brb, session restart
<mterry> oops, got disconnected
<mterry> attente, (assuming you didn't see my previous poke) What can we do to speed up landing of indicator-keyboard branches/package?
<mterry> attente, is indicator-stack on manual saucy landing?
<attente> mterry, i'll try to find someone to review it
<seb128> Laney, bah, there are bugs in your MR adding TRANSLATORS comments, that will teach me to just glance at those rather than do a proper review :p
<Laney> NO!
<seb128> Laney, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/409/plugins/system-update/PageComponent.qml
<seb128> Laney, see the 2 first chunks
<seb128> Laney, (I'm just pushing a fix)
<Laney> ahaha
<seb128> the first one seems a middle click error
<seb128> not sure what happened to the else
<Laney> the first one is probably that stupid qt creator behaviour
<seb128> the completion on alt-tab?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> yeah, I hate that one :/
<Laney> other one is general failure i guess
<seb128> Laney, btw, did you get a reply for ev about whoopsie on touch?
<Laney> oh, no
<Laney> I forgot what the specific question was
<seb128> I saw him talk on IRC yesterday and today
<seb128> Laney, I think it was about enabling whoopsie from the security panel
<seb128> in context of logind/polkit/ro?
<Laney> oh yes
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/update-working-check-update/+merge/189118
<Laney> pinged him in devel
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> is there some problem with screen blanking / unlocking in desktop atm?
<Laney> when unlocking I see the contents of the display instead of the wallpaper on one of the monitors
<seb128> I ran into that a few time as well
<seb128> I'm sure mdeslaur doesn't like it
<seb128> give access to whatever is under the lock for a second
<seb128> I wonder if that's an xorg thing (e.g wrong buffer on screen or something)
<Laney> don't know
<Laney> mlankhorst: what do you think about this xorg theory? :P
<Laney> it doesn't seem to happen when locking explicitly
<Laney> only after the timeout
<seb128> Laney, it's not easy to reproduce in any case
<seb128> but I've a 2 screens setup, and I just had a case where I could see my right screen "unlocked" with the unlock dialog on the left
<seb128> e.g I had xchat showing on one in the screens during the lock
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> was it updating?
<Laney> or just what was there when it locked
<seb128> I don't think so
<seb128> it was a buffer of the lock time I think
<desrt> merge ALL the things!!
 * desrt loves that start-of-the-cycle feel
<seb128> desrt, you live in the futur it seems, come back to real time, we still have some bug fix fun before getting there ;-)
 * desrt should have kept his mouth shut
<desrt> uh.... lunchtime!
 * desrt runs
<seb128> ;-)
<bschaefer> seb128, hey
<seb128> bschaefer, hello
<bschaefer> seb128, soo something interesting about the ibus problem in g-s-d
<bschaefer> seb128, if you're not aware...if g-s-d starts up ibus, CJK fails to work unless you restart the ibus-daemon with correct options
<bschaefer> seb128, soo GunnarHj  proposed this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/im-config/+bug/1234768
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1234768 in im-config (Ubuntu) "Consider a change of the im-config default" [High,New]
<seb128> happyaron, attente: ^ do you know what's going there
<robru> seb128, hey. any known issues with power saving on desktop? i recently switched back to xorg (after beta testing xmir for a long time), and now my screens never power down. they were on all last night
<seb128> bschaefer, I'm pretty useless when it comes to understand CJK and what role im-config plays there
<bschaefer> seb128, no worries :), thanks!
<seb128> robru, not that I know, it could be a gnome-settings-daemon issue... what value do you have in g-c-c for "turn screen off if unactive for..."
<happyaron> seb128: it would be good to revert the triggerred startup of im-config, and revert im-config behavior to auto
<happyaron> this will let ibus running for everyone, but it will resolve all the headaches
<seb128> happyaron, "triggered startup of im-config"?
 * didrocks waves good evening and see you next thursday!
<seb128> where did we add that?
<didrocks> (or before for some of you ;))
<seb128> didrocks, night, good luck for the next days, see you on saturday
<happyaron> seb128: I was once told it's started using upstart user session
<didrocks> see you on saturday seb128!
 * happyaron on holidays right now, but anyway, ;-)
<robru> seb128, 10 minutes
<bschaefer> upstart starts the selection of what im-config is set to, and +1 from me to setting it to auto
<happyaron> I short revert to upstream behavior is a working choice, but it's not cool...
<seb128> happyaron, oh, I didn't know, enjoy!
<happyaron> :)
<seb128> bschaefer, happyaron, attente: you guy just tell me what you think is best (or comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/im-config/+bug/1234768) and we can make that happen
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1234768 in im-config (Ubuntu) "Consider a change of the im-config default" [High,New]
<bschaefer> seb128, alright sounds good
<happyaron> bschaefer: I'm not sure if the upstart handled startup would affect users, but I think it's started when Xsession is run anyway.
<bschaefer> happyaron, that could be it as well, I only started digging into upstart/im-config last week :)
<happyaron> bschaefer: In my experiment, Xsession runs im-config, and it works for cjkv, others run im-config when they click on something that triggers it, which will make indicator-keyboard not working.
<happyaron> if we switch to auto for default, triggered activation is not needed at all.
<bschaefer> true, which is nice, the problem i was running into is the ibus-daemon was being started with --panel disable which was causing the ibus-daemon to not work at all
<bschaefer> happyaron, but in either case, go enjoy your time off :)
<happyaron> :)
<seb128> bschaefer, can't we just make g-s-d not drop --panel? or would that be wrong (e.g make an indicator appear for everyone not using the feature)?
<bschaefer> seb128, at that point we might as well just set im-config to ibus or auto
<seb128> same question
<seb128> would that make everyone get an indicator?
<bschaefer> yes
<happyaron> I think auto is better than ibus, though.
<bschaefer> seb128, im starting to think it could be a possible bug in ibus...
<bschaefer> happyaron, agreed
<seb128> we don't want an ibus icon for users not have an im need/configured
 * bschaefer wonders if the k-indicator is just stealing the super+space shortcut from ibus if --panel disable...
<bschaefer> seb128, true, but the ibus daemon is already running anyway...
<seb128> well, that's a problem by itself
<seb128> (use resources for nothing)
<bschaefer> right, hmm, its just when the ibus-daemon has --panel disable you can't actually use ibus at all (but its running!)
<bschaefer> so if you were to go into ibus-setup, or even in the text-entry and add pinyin/chinese it wouldn't work
<bschaefer> at lease from my testing...
<seb128> bschaefer, why would ibus have a mode where it's not usable?/why would we call it in this mode?
<bschaefer> seb128, that im not sure of...but thats what it seems to be in when im-config is set to none, and g-s-d starts it
<bschaefer> soo this could very well be the overall issuse that needs to be addressed...
<bschaefer> seb128, so right now, you have a default set up im wise?
<bschaefer> and echo $XMODIFIERS
<bschaefer> says none right?
<seb128> $ echo $XMODIFIERS
<seb128> $
<seb128> I've a "default set up"
<seb128> I'm using french and I've added a GB layout
<seb128> e.g just standard layout, no im
<bschaefer> seb128, that seems good, and umm ps aux | grep ibus-daemon shows a --panel disable option?
<bschaefer> seb128, if so, add chinese/pinyin to text entry
<bschaefer> and you would think that since ibus-daemon is started, that it should work right?
<happyaron> seb128: that mode makes other stuff manages IM
<seb128> happyaron, what is "other stuff"? g-s-d?
<happyaron> seb128: for people who'd like to put environmental variables in xsession start sequence
<happyaron> seb128: when im-config detects any of those variables are set it quits and do not set any of them.
<bschaefer> don't you have to reboot though? I though im-config was only taken into consideration on a xsession restart?
<bschaefer> thought*
 * bschaefer still gets --panel disable when pinyin is set in the text entry...causing it to fail
<bschaefer> though i should double check that
 * bschaefer relogs
<happyaron> anytime a new Xsession is started im-config tries to do everything again.
<bschaefer> right, i thought you were saying in the middle of session it would quit and try to do that again
 * bschaefer mis read
<happyaron> (or be precise, everytime Xsession is executed)
<bschaefer> soo i've chinese set in text entry which doesn't seem to be reflecting in ibus-setup.. ive im-config set to none
<bschaefer> which is default (or so it seems?), and im not able to type in pinyin
<happyaron> bschaefer: mind run `env | grep IM` ?
<bschaefer> /usr/bin/ibus-daemon --replace --xim --panel disable is started, as it doesn't detect the i've chinses set in my text entry
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> IM_CONFIG_PHASE=1
<bschaefer> which seems to be all...
<happyaron> what about `env | grep XMODIFIERS` ?
<bschaefer> happyaron, XMO is not set, since im on none
<bschaefer> im-config -n none
<happyaron> then it won't work...
<bschaefer> happyaron, right, but thats the default...
<bschaefer> im-config by default with an english layout to set it to none right?
<happyaron> that's a ubuntu default, to get rid of starting ibus for non-cjkv locales.
<happyaron> debian default is auto for all.
<bschaefer> happyaron, right, but then I select a chinese language in my text entry...then reboot and its still none, and now chinese doesn't work :)
<bschaefer> happyaron, yeah, this is why I would like auto, this means that the ibus panel will be there though
<bschaefer> which is something seb128 doesn't want
<happyaron> bschaefer: but g-s-d cannot change those variables if I'm correct
<happyaron> when g-s-d is started, it's late to set those variables for the desktop session.
<bschaefer> nope, but g-s-d is starting an ibus-daemon that makes it not work if the usr wants chinese...
<bschaefer> i don't think it can change it
<happyaron> so you added a text entry, but nothing is working to set variables...
<bschaefer> yup, and it still thinks you are a non cjkv user
<bschaefer> so it starts ibus-daemon with a --panel disable
<bschaefer> which means you cannot user CJK languages with out setting im-config your self or killing and restarting the ibus daemon
<bschaefer> happyaron, so theres really 2 arguments, 1 we don't want the ibus panel if we don't use ibus, bug g-s-d need ibus to be running
<happyaron> don't think restarting ibus daemon will make Chinese input work, though other stuff may work (in g-c-c).
<bschaefer> well it makes ibus work again at lease
<bschaefer> happyaron, its a fun workaround that doesn't always work on some autopilot tests in unity atm...but i would like a more correct fix for this :)
<bschaefer> so how do we ensure ibus works if we want to type chinese, but by default dont want to start the panel?
<happyaron> bschaefer: even restarting ibus make itself work, this makes the settings g-c-c pointless...
<bschaefer> right...
<happyaron> guess no proper way atm.
<bschaefer> happyaron, i don't see a solution where we disable the panel correctly, so I still think we should set im-config to auto
<bschaefer> and have the ibus panel...
<happyaron> agree
<bschaefer> the only reason I see to now having the ibus-panel is it looks odd..but the daemon is already running and I don't think theres enough time to fix that correctly
<bschaefer> i see to not*
<happyaron> I see.
<bschaefer> geez english is all i speak and i suck at it :)
<bschaefer> so as long as the ibus-daemon is always going to be on, we might as well set it to auto and just have the ibus panel there for now... seb128?
<seb128> bschaefer, I don't understand enough of the problem to have a valuable opinion, if you guys think it's the best way, let's go for that
<bschaefer> alright sounds good
<bschaefer> seb128, sorry for pulling you back in each time :)
<seb128> bschaefer, no worry, good that you do because I sort of have to ack/nack the solutions
<seb128> robru, do you have the screen locking option enabled as well and on what time?
<robru> seb128, turn screen off: 10min, lock: on, lock screen after: screen turns off, require password: checked
<robru> seb128, so, when i woke up this morning, screen was black & locked, but definitely powered on.
<robru> seb128, also happened last night too, left laptop unattended for several hours, screen was black but on.
<seb128> robru, yeah, I don't know, I can't reproduce, I just tried with similar settings (but 1 min), my external screen goes in standby (e.g the led goes from blue to orange)
<robru> seb128, any other troubleshooting things you can think of to try? led definitely blue here :-/
<seb128> robru, gdbus call --system -d org.freedesktop.login1 -o /org/freedesktop/login1 -m org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.ListInhibitors
<seb128> in case you have an inhibtor app running...
<robru> seb128,  ([('sleep', 'root', 'inhibited', 'delay', uint32 0, uint32 866), ('sleep', 'robru', 'GNOME needs to lock the screen', 'delay', 1000, 19330), ('handle-lid-switch', 'robru', 'Multiple displays attached', 'block', 1000, 19330), ('handle-power-key:handle-suspend-key:handle-hibernate-key', 'robru', 'GNOME handling keypresses', 'block', 1000, 19330)],)
<robru> ?
<seb128> robru, I don't see anything obviously wrong in there :/
<seb128> could also be an xorg issue I guess
<robru> seb128, arg :-/
<seb128> e.g the userland could be doing what it needs
<robru> seb128, hummm, this user account i'm using is many years old. sometimes I wonder if i don't have some kind of stale dotfile that interferes with modern software versions somehow...
<seb128> robru, I guess you could try in a guest session to see if that happens as well
<robru> seb128, ok, next time I have a spare 10 minutes I'll try that ;-)
<seb128> robru, that's in 15 years right? ;-)
<seb128> (crazy life here)
<robru> seb128, lol, haha. I mean when I go for lunch or something, today ;-)
<GunnarHj> seb128, bschaefer: Looks like some kind of decision was made to change the im-config default to "auto". Even if nobody mentioned it in today's IRC discussion, I suppose you agree that we should not do that change for derivatives that don't use g-c-c. So a hint how we make that distinction would be nice. Is it possible to use conditional statements directly in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/im-con
<GunnarHj> fig/saucy/view/head:/default/im-config ?
<mlankhorst> Laney: ..?
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, i agreed with setting im-config to auto
<bschaefer> and so did happyaron
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Yes, saw that. That's what I meant with "some kind of decision". ;-)
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, o :), is it set to auto already? or was that link to a branch you have?
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: No, it was the Debian original variant. There is currently an Ubuntu patch that changes it.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, oo i see, i would think we can just lift that patch, or edit the patch in a way that leaves the auto there?
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: But just doing so would also affect Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu...
<bschaefer> :(, im not sure how that should be handled then...
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Me neither. Hoping for advice from seb128.
<bschaefer> well they might end up just using auto by default now anyway
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, as it wont cause any more trouble then there already is
<bschaefer> ie. the ibus-daemon is still always starting for them in g-s-d...
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: They don't have any g-c-c related trouble, since they don't use it. Changing it to auto for them would result in the ibus icon always be shown for everyone.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, o they don't use g-c-c? hmm
<bschaefer> i wonder if we can just check if that package is installed haha...
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Or do you mean that they still use g-s-d?
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, yeah that is what i ment, also do they install ibus by default?
<bschaefer> if ibus isn't installed by default then it wont be a problem...
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: They do install ibus by default AFAIK.
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: checking whether g-c-c installed sounds like a good idea
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, yeah, if they don't have g-c-c/g-s-d? If you have g-c-c you are using g-s-d right? Can you have g-s-d with out g-c-c?
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Don't know the answer to the latter question.
<bschaefer> well I would think if they have g-s-d then they are going to run into the problem with the ibus daemon always starting
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, so possibly we should check if g-s-d is installed?
<bschaefer> if it is, then set auto, i've not clue how to check if a package i installed or not though...
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, we might just have to wait for seb128, he might have a better answer :)
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Isn't it the other way around? I mean, if they have g-s-d, it would prevent the ibus icon from showing up, and in that case auto would work for everyone.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, well it depends on what problem we are trying to solve...
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, I was thinking we setting auto when g-s-d is installed/running  because we want ibus-daemon to run with the correct arguments?
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: I'm trying to avoid a regression meaning that the ibus icon starts showing up for everyone in Kubuntu etc.
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: But let's wait and see if seb128 can bring some light.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, thats a problem though...we can't have the ibus-daemon running with the --panel disable...
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, if you do, then CJK does not work in ibus at all, unless you set the im-config your self, or restart ibus which defeats the purpose of g-s-d/g-c-c ...
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Now I don't follow you. Changing to auto would take care of that, wouldn't it?
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, yes, but the ibus panel will be shown :(
<bschaefer> which is what you are trying to prevent
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: As long as we keep letting g-s-d do its thing, the icon won't be shown.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, but then ibus doesn't work :)
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: auto is in effect the same as setting ibus explicitly.
<bschaefer> which is fine for most people who don't use ibus but...as soon as we set auto, g-s-d will no longer hide that icon
<bschaefer> when auto is set, ibus will become the default im-config, causing g-s-d to not start the ibus-daemon with --panel disable, as it will be started with upstart
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: That's not what I found yesterday.
<bschaefer> really?
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, hmm as soon as you start auto, upstart should start ibus-daemon from the im-config right?
<bschaefer> which should cause the ibus-daemon to not start with --panel disable
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: I think so. It's my understanding that g-s-d restarts the ibus-daemon if it's started already. It uses also the --replace argument.
<bschaefer> hmm but it shouldn't start ibus if its already started, as I had no problem with ibus when i set im-config -n ibus
<bschaefer> and it wasn't getting replaced by g-s-d
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, let me re-log and test this auto im-config
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, 1000     15607  2.3  0.0 352876  4212 ?        Ssl  11:48   0:00 /usr/bin/ibus-daemon --daemonize --xim
<bschaefer> no --panel disable
<bschaefer> which means its not being started by g-s-d
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Hmm... Do you see the ibus icon?
<bschaefer> i don't actually know what the ibus icon is :)
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, i don't think i've ever seen that icon...
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: It's an additional icon at the top bar that looks like a keyboard layout icon.
<bschaefer> right, i've seen the fcitx one...but i never get the ibus one
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, let me set im-config -n ibus
<bschaefer> but I don't think it'll start that layout...
<bschaefer> as right now im on auto, and ibus started up fine
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: It just struck me ... If g-s-d doesn't start im-config if it's already started, the --panel disable option is not the reason why the ibus icon does not show up.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, thats what it looks like to me...
<bschaefer> as upstart/im-config is starting up the ibus-daemon for me
<bschaefer> and i don't see the ibus panel :(
<bschaefer> but ibus works :)
<bschaefer> 您好
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: And in that case there may be a more serious problem in the derivatives that don't use g-c-c, because there the IM users *need* the ibus icon.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, very true! I just never thought to look for that panel...
<bschaefer> as i use ibus-setup when I change things...
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: I see.
<bschaefer> hmm
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: But calling ibus-setup is less convenient than clicking the icon.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, so who is disabling it?
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, well I just use ibus-setup to set my IMs from there, I just use super+space to change the IM
<bschaefer> and if you hold super+space you get a nice little switcher
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Don't know. Possible it's a ibus 1.5 thing.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, also note, i don't use ibus regularly ...
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Neither do I. I don't know any language that need it.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, yeah, which makes missing things like this easy...as we dont use it often... soo
<bschaefer> what is that --panel disable there? If that update came out about the same time ibus 1.5 came out?
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, well good news...since that panel is broken we can just set auto to all the *Ubuntus :)
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: That may be the short-term conclusion, yes. ;-)
<bschaefer> yeah, im going to try to find what the panel is called and try to find its bin...
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: But I think I'll install e.g. Lubuntu to see what things look like there.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, if you've the time for that, that wouldn't be a bad idea. If theres a way to check what their default install looks like as well...
<bschaefer> we can parse through it to check what they'll have by default
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Right.
<seb128> bschaefer, GunnarHj: seems like a busy discussion :/
<bschaefer> seb128, much, turns out we can't get the ibus panel to show up when it should :(
<seb128> what were we doing before, and can we get back to that?
<bschaefer> seb128, i've no clue, i never really use ibus so im not sure where the problem was introduced...
<bschaefer> only use it when things are breaking :)
<seb128> :-(
<bschaefer> seb128, im trying to find the ibus panel where ever it is...to see if I can run it to get some sort of error...
<seb128> bschaefer, ibus-setup you mean?
<bschaefer> seb128, well the panel that should be on the top right?
<bschaefer> that icon you can click? Thats what im talking about :)
<bschaefer> and my Show icon on system tray is checked
<seb128> that's an indicator provided by ibus-daemon no?
<bschaefer> you would think...im digging through the ibus-setup source to see what happens when you check the system tray
<bschaefer> thing which should start that ibus indicator...you would think...
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/1.5.3-0ubuntu1
<seb128> we dropped the ibus indicator patch it seems
<bschaefer> o...
<seb128> to we still have any ibus UI?
<bschaefer> well that explains that...
<seb128>   * Dropped changes:
<seb128>     - debian/patches/05_appindicator.patch and python-appindicator recommends:
<seb128>       + For Saucy, we'll be using indicator-keyboard instead.
<bschaefer> seb128, yeah the i-keyboard still work IIRC...with ibus
<bschaefer> seb128, which brings me back to the orig problem we were looking at...
<bschaefer> why do we have --panel disable?
<bschaefer> if its already disabled?
<seb128> that's a good question, and I've no idea
<bschaefer> seb128, yeah...neither do i :)
<seb128> it might be for preventing the notification area icon to show
<seb128> but since we don't display those...
<bschaefer> seb128, yeah, i set im-config to ibus and no new icons are up there
<seb128> bschaefer, so what you are saying is that putting ibus in auto is not going to have an UI impact on the user experience?
<bschaefer> seb128, soo im more then happier now to just set im-config to auto
<bschaefer> seb128, that is what im saying :)
<seb128> how do I set it to auto?
<seb128> I want to try that to confirm it
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, is going to do that
<GunnarHj> seb128: The ibus icon i showing fine in 13.04 when ibus is started via im-config. It's not showing in 13.10, which i fine since we have the Text Entry tab now. However, in the derivatives that don't use g-c-c it's highly desirable that the ibus icon keeps showing up.
<bschaefer> right
<seb128> GunnarHj, they have support for the notification area though, right?
<seb128> (I think only unity dropped that)
<bschaefer> seb128, so the problem we are running into is we need to set auto, but only for distros that use g-c-c
<GunnarHj> seb128: I don't know. That's one reason I want to install and test one of them.
<seb128> bschaefer, why? what would happen for others?
<bschaefer> well that ibus icon would always be visible if they install ibus by default
<bschaefer> but im not sure if they do...
<bschaefer> well..
<seb128> bschaefer, that's easy, we have a pile of packages that do (if XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP="Unity"; then show_unity_ui)
<bschaefer> seb128, sweet, GunnarHj ^
<seb128> let's do that as well
<bschaefer> seb128, thats why we were pinging you mostly :)
<seb128> that's what we use to display e.g the unity launcher controls
<seb128> haha
<bschaefer> :)
<bschaefer> awesome, yeah i've not messed with packages that could cause problems in other distros before :)
<GunnarHj> seb128, bschaefer: I saw that. Does "Unity" include Kylin?
<bschaefer> hmm I would think anyone with the unity desktop will get this setting
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, so yes, i think they use unity?
 * bschaefer checks
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, which is fine, as they will be install fcitx
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, yup it uses unity
<bschaefer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Nice, thanks!
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, soo yay, with that auto patch fix, all should be well again :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, Kylin uses Unity but they don't install ibus (they use fcitx)
<bschaefer> which auto works perfectly for that :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, bschaefer: they don't even install ibus, so that shouldn't be an issue
<GunnarHj> seb128: Have they integrated fcitx into the Text Entry tab then?
<bschaefer> hopefully g-s-d doesn't have they same problem with Text Entry then
<bschaefer> i mean them
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't think so, but that's not going to be a new issue from those changes
<bschaefer> cool
<GunnarHj> seb128: Do you mean that they use Text Entry for traditional keyboard layout only?
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't know what they are doing, basically they take Unity, remove ibus, install fcitx
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, well fcitx has its own icon indicator
<seb128> GunnarHj, they might just use the fcitx control and have a non working g-c-c UI
<GunnarHj> bschaefer: Yes, I know.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok. But as you said, it's unrelated to the default change we discuss now.
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, sorry, was mostly thinking out loud
<GunnarHj> seb128, bschaefer: Since we are so late in the cycle, I think it's time to write an MP. I'll do that by tomorrow.
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks
<bschaefer> GunnarHj, awesome, thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-04
<seb128> happy friday desktopers!
<Laney> hey, happy friday!
<seb128> Laney, to you too!
<seb128> Laney, we got your grey&rainy weather, I'm not thanking you for that :p
<Laney> hah
<Laney> that's what you get for showing off earlier in the week :P
<seb128> seems so :/
<seb128> oh, another settings update landing in saucy
<seb128> that and the new intel driver
<seb128> things start looking good for release ;-)
<Laney> ship it
<czajkowski> good morning people
<czajkowski> how are we all doing
<seb128> czajkowski, hey, happy friday! we are doing well indeed ;-)
<czajkowski> excellent glad to hear it
<czajkowski> any plans for the weekend ?
<seb128> celebrating didrocks getting married
<seb128> which involves spending 6 hours in a train to go there tomorrow and then same time to come back on sunday
<seb128> that should do for the w.e ;-)
<seb128> czajkowski, you?
<Laney> that is quite some train
<sil2100> Morning! Ah, so that's the reason for Didier's holidaying, huh? ;)
<czajkowski> seb128: dinner with my mum my bf family over the weekend
<czajkowski> and hanging out, I've had a busy week
<seb128> sil2100, good morning, indeed
<seb128> Laney, yeah, the line from here to Lyon is a slow one :/
<seb128> oh well, didrocks doesn't get married every week
<seb128> and those trains are nice, they have a nice seats, are quiet, have power plugs ... they even have a "bar" wagon with food and drinks
<seb128> I guess I'm going to take my laptop and play some good starcraft or something
<Laney> nice
<Laney> i'm sure it'll be great!
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> pitti vuntz and some others are going to be there, I'm sure it's going to be fun ;-)
<seb128> (well not in the train, but for the weeding)
<Laney> oh noes
<Laney> something is weird
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6191464/
<Laney> oh
<Laney> is not disabled
<Laney> weird
<seb128> Laney, what is weird?
<Laney> I misread that message
<seb128> oh ok
<Laney> anyway I restarted my laptop and now shortcut keys don't work
<seb128> is the plugin enable?
<Laney> (not unity)
<Laney> yes
<seb128> shortcut = multimedia keys?
<Laney> yeah, and e.g. ctrl-alt-t for terminal
<Laney> volume
<seb128> weird, ... do you have anything in the g-s-d log?
<Laney> oh, didn't they stop doing media keys?
<Laney> it might have been so long since i rebooted that i was on 3.6 before
<seb128> they did, but darkxst reverted that
<Laney> for unity only
<seb128> right
<Laney> this is panel/xmonad
<seb128> gnome-shell handles those keys
<seb128> oh
<Laney> :(
<seb128> yeah, you are probably screwed then :/
<Laney> darkxst: is that supposed to be broken?
<Laney> I also get some weird notification bubbles instead of osd now
<seb128> we should change the "for unity" to be "for any non-gnome-shell session"
<mitya57> +1, I tried to use gnome-panel and got similar issues
<Laney> hmm, it watches for unity on dbus and turns media keys on then
<seb128> right
<seb128> it should watch for gnome-shell and turn it off
<Laney> mitya57: any idea what the notification problem is?
<seb128> Laney, what notifications do you get?
<mitya57> I haven't yet debugged it, and on a different machine now
<Laney> been so long since I've seen them but it might be notification-daemon ones
<Laney> with an 'x' in the top right
<mitya57> yes, for me those were notification-daemon ones
<seb128> Laney, my bet is that it's due to robru changes in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/124264231/notify-osd_0.9.34-0ubuntu5_0.9.35daily12.11.28-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<mitya57> ... with 'x' and part of the message somewhere outside the screen :)
<seb128> +++ notify-osd-0.9.35daily12.11.28/data/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service.in	2012-11-28 06:30:35.000000000 +0000
<seb128> @@ -1,3 +1,3 @@
<seb128>  [D-BUS Service]
<seb128>  Name=org.freedesktop.Notifications
<seb128> -Exec=/bin/sh -c 'if [ ! -x /usr/lib/notification-daemon/notification-daemon ] || [ "$GDMSESSION" = guest-restricted ] || [ "$GDMSESSION" = gnome-classic-guest-restricted ] [ "$GDMSESSION" = default -a "$(basename `readlink /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager`)" = gnome-session ] || [ "$GDMSESSION" = ubuntu ] || [ "$GDMSESSION" = ubuntu-2d ]; then exec /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd; else exec /usr/lib/notification-daemon/notification-daemon;
<meetingology> seb128: Error: "@" is not a valid command.
<seb128>  fi'
<seb128> +Exec=@LIBEXECDIR@/notify-osd
<seb128> Laney, ^ he dropped our diff when putting the packaging inline upstream
<Laney> ah
<seb128> I saw that a bit back, but since it was not creating apparent issues we decided to not bother (we being didrocks and I, we discussed it on this channel)
<darkxst> Laney, seb128 media keys are not supposed to be broken
<seb128> darkxst, what is supposed to handle them in a xmonad session?
<seb128> darkxst, it seems you made the revert specific to unity
<Laney> darkxst: I don't think panel handles them
<Laney> so you get broken there
<darkxst> oh, what is xmonad even?
<Laney> it's just a window manager
<Laney> would be the same for metacity i guess
<darkxst> I can re-do the patch for GNOME instead of Unity
<Laney> Like invert it?
<Laney> I don't know if anything else handles the keys atm, but if not that sounds like a good idea
<darkxst> yeh like check for a GNOME session
<darkxst> instead
 * Laney nods
<Laney> let me know if you want testing
<seb128> rather than checking for unity and enable, check for gnome-shell and disable in that case only?
<darkxst> seb128, yah
<darkxst> might still break flashback, but thats generally just broken anyway
 * Laney tries putting the osd dbus service file back as it was
<mitya57> darkxst: why?
<mitya57> (why will it break flashback and why it is broken anyway)
<darkxst> mitya57, flashback is mostly more like Unity, but it uses the GNOME desktop session name (I believe)
<mitya57> darkxst: can you check for some gnome-shell D-Bus interface instead of checking the session name?
<darkxst> yes but its not reliable, because unity clones some of the gnome-shell d-bus interfaces ;(
<darkxst> anyway there are lots of patches, across a bunch of packages that check for XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<darkxst> and in most cases the results will be wrong for flashback
<mitya57> we can rename the flashback sessions to ubuntu-* then
<Laney> ok the notification-daemon thing isn't because of the dbus service file
<Laney> it's because it's now started via xdg autostart
<mitya57> You may then want to add something like this: https://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-flashback-list/2013-September/msg00069.html
<mitya57> AutostartCondition=GNOME3 unless-session
<mitya57> gnome
<seb128> Laney, that somewhat makes sense I guess, it makes easier to decide on what desktop it should be activated, compared to dbus activation which has no OnlyShowIn
<Laney> I'd have thought that we always want notify-osd (if installed) on Ubuntu
<seb128> "we"?
<seb128> KDE and gnome-shell probably don't
<seb128> not sure about xfce
<Laney> don't install it then
<Laney> indeed they do not
<Laney> then you should get the correct one dbus activated for you
<Laney> oh, I see
<Laney> notification-daemon isn't dbus activated any more
<mitya57> there are people who install "vanilla" Ubuntu and then install and use gnome-shell
<mitya57> they shouldn't get notify-osd
<Laney> how do you tell?
 * mitya57 thinks gnome-shell notifications are better integrated and more consistent with other parts of the shell
<Laney> ok, so
<sil2100> seb128: can I ask you for some packaging change ACKs?
<Laney> what's DESKTOP_SESSION under gnome shell?
<seb128> sil2100, sure
<seb128> Laney, I think the consensus, last time we discussed it on #debian-gnome was that dbus activation was wrong and that the notification agents should all use autostarts rather, so they can target their environment with ShowOnlyIn
<darkxst> Laney, "gnome"
<sil2100> seb128: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-saucy-3.0publish/56/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-sound_12.10.2+13.10.20131004-0ubuntu1.diff <- this one seems sane
<seb128> Laney, e.g the notification are part of the desktop experience
<sil2100> seb128: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-saucy-3.0publish/56/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-bluetooth_0.0.6+13.10.20131004-0ubuntu1.diff <- not sure about the rationale of this one, but on desktop it makes sense I guess
<seb128> sil2100, +1 (I acked that mr for upstream ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, it was bringing the phone settings on some other images, +1 as well
<mitya57> darkxst, Laney: on my Debian machine it was "default" or "gnome" depending on what was selected in gdm, though I'm not sure if it's the case in Ubuntu
<Laney> I guess if the goal is to have every "gnome" environment having n-daemon then I have to change it locally
<Laney> It's not an explicit goal though; something changed here to make it start for me now when it didn't before
<seb128> Laney, no, I think the goal is to have gnome-shell/kde/(xfce?) uses their own notification system
<seb128> Laney, we should use notify-osd is gnome-panel sessions imhp
<seb128> imho
<seb128> that's our default implementation, if a desktop doesn't specifically specify they want something else
<seb128> glatzor, hey
<seb128> glatzor, have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/+bug/1200775 ? is that an aptdaemon issue/something that changed there which makes port in other code needed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1200775 in apturl (Ubuntu) "apturl-gtk crashed with AttributeError in __init__(): 'InstallBackendAptdaemon' object has no attribute 'connect'" [High,Confirmed]
<darkxst> M3e^tkj8
<Laney> doh
<seb128> time for a new password ;-)
<darkxst> seems so, silly lock screen!
<seb128> glatzor, unping, that's an update-manager/pitti issue
<mitya57> darkxst: re patches in bug 1189309: do you know why the first one was uploaded instead of the second one?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1189309 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_status_icon_set_visible()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189309
<seb128> glatzor, just for the record, not a pitti issue, he just happened to have uploaded the version, found the right people now and reassigned ;-)
<cjwatson> I upgraded today and have a black screen (with mouse pointer) when I try to log in.  compiz is running, unity-panel-service is running.  Any guesses where I could start debugging?
<cjwatson> Hmm, and gnome-control-center-unity has a greater version in raring-updates than in saucy; don't know if that's directly related but it doesn't seem good
<seb128> cjwatson, that's specific to g-c-c, should have an impact on your session
<cjwatson> YM shouldn't?
<seb128> cjwatson, can you share your ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session.log?
<seb128> cjwatson, yes, sorry
<seb128> cjwatson, that's just a .so for g-c-c, that's not your issue
<seb128> but I'm going to make sure we fix the lower version issue
<cjwatson> oh, here, now it's started, but it took forever
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6191729/
<cjwatson> it took at least a couple of minutes to start with no visible feedback
<seb128> those WARN  2013-10-04 11:44:19 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:586 Can't register object 'com.canonical.Unity.Launcher' yet as we don't have a connection, waiting for it...
<seb128> are weird
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma: ^ did you see that before?
<seb128> cjwatson, I wonder if the dbus changes from xnox could create an issue...
<cjwatson> seb128: I don't have his change yet
<cjwatson> oh, not his latest one, but I do have a previous one
<cjwatson> dbus 1.6.12-0ubuntu6
<cjwatson> does seem a plausible possibility
<seb128> cjwatson, is that reproducible? e.g if you start a guest session?
<xnox> seb128: well, dbus --fork & expect fork, should only make "started dbus" event be emitted later. so things that e.g. "start on starting dbus" will have invalid dbus_session_bus environment variable, which only starts working after "started dbus"
 * xnox ponders if we should be exporting dbus_session_bus only at post-start
<cjwatson> guest session starts quickly; let me try rebooting
<cjwatson> well, it sort of starts - I don't have indicators
<xnox> seb128: that changed fixed unity on the phone....
<seb128> cjwatson, that's a known issue and fixed in lightdm trunk, alt-f2 /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service to get them
<cjwatson> not convinced this is running with the same session type though
<Laney> I had those messages with previous dbus FWIW
<seb128> or start the guest from the greeter rather than from the indicator-session
<seb128> Laney, but no hang?
<Laney> no
<Laney> dist-upgrading now
<Laney> new xorg, intel drivers too I suppose
<seb128> k, maybe those messages are a red-hearing
<seb128> herring
 * Laney restarts
<cjwatson> sigh, this time it worked fine
<cjwatson> OK, two more reboots and it's still fine, so this doesn't seem reproducible at all.  Sorry to bother you
 * cjwatson will clean up the cause of his accidentally slightly mixed raring/saucy system though
<bregma> seb128, I often see that warning during startup, I don't think it means there's a problem
<seb128> bregma, right, seemed like it could create delay, but it seems they are happening on systems which don't have delays
<seb128> cjwatson, yeah, I don't know, maybe something hit a segfault and apport blocked stuff while processing the issue...
<Mirv> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/sdk_add_libthumbnailer0/+merge/189287
<sil2100> Mirv: done!
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks!
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, I saw that warning and it's just fine...
<Trevinho> seb128: the fact is that we ask for the same name in multiple places, the first which arrives takes it
<Trevinho> seb128: and we need to keep that way since some component are optional
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, I misread... that's related to object registration... That's fine as well, basically we delay the obj registration on bus until we don't have a valid connection...
<seb128> Trevinho, right, thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: I've a question for you... Have you read around reports of not-working scroll areas (such as gedit or evolution mail composer) with mouse scroll wheel (they work with touchpad!)?
<seb128> Trevinho, no I didn't, and I use all day long and didn't notice any issue there
<Trevinho> seb128: so I'm unlucky.... THat's really weird... No scroll with mouse, but it works with touchpad... and it's the only place
<Trevinho> seb128: couldn't be due to the usage of smooth scrolling not supported by my device?
<seb128> Trevinho, did you try in gtk3-demo? could be in gtk3 textview widgets only?
<Trevinho> seb128: not yet
<mterry> attente, what do we need to release the indicator-stack?  Is it a manual button push or is there a problem with the autolanding for the stack, like tests failing?
<seb128> mterry, you should ask sil2100 and Mirv about landing
<mterry> sil2100, Mirv: ^ :)
<sil2100> mterry: we just did the landing of indicators, does anything else need landing than just the indicators themselves?
<seb128> mterry, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=indicator
<mterry> sil2100, oh, I guess they haven't hit saucy yet
<seb128> mterry, I guess you want to nag -release then
<sil2100> mterry: yes, they're in the unapproved queue actually
<Trevinho> seb128: so, it doesn't work in any text widget... but also neither in the gtk3-demo app itself: so I can't scroll on the sidebar, in the source code or in the Info tab
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, no sorry the sidebar works
<Trevinho> (not when unfocused, though as it used to be)
<seb128> Trevinho, is that only under unity?
<Trevinho> seb128: let me try to switch
<seb128> sil2100, mterry: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gnome-control-center-unity/swap-color-use-gdkcolor/+merge/189309 , it's an easy one
<seb128> sil2100, we are going to need g-c-c-unity published as well since we didn't have any landing for it since we changed the naming scheme and the raring-updates version is newer than the saucy one, which is going to create upgrade issues
<sil2100> seb128: looking
<Trevinho> seb128: not in a guest session... maybe i've messed up mine :/
<sil2100> seb128: ok, add it to the Landing Asks, I'll pick it up and release anyway
<seb128> Trevinho, could be a setting causing problems :/
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, do we need landing ask for non touch code?
<seb128> sil2100, that's a gnome-control-center fix, e.g desktop only
<ogra_> only if it touches touch
<seb128> ogra_, it doesn't, it's a gnome-control-center panel :p
<ogra_> for other stuff the release team ius responsible as usual
<seb128> tkamppeter_, bregma: your login issue is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1036830 and should be fixed with https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/lightdm/handle-corrupt-xauthority/+merge/188256
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1036830 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Can't log in unless remove .Xauthority or use gdm" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bregma> huzzah
<sil2100> seb128: I wonder ;) Not really sure personally if we use the Landing Asks only for things related to touch or to overall now, I'm always confused
<seb128> sil2100, ogra said only touch
<sil2100> seb128: then let's skip that indeed - is everything merged in already that needs release?
<seb128> sil2100, no, I need https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gnome-control-center-unity/swap-color-use-gdkcolor/+merge/189309 review/approved by you or mterry
<sil2100> I'll install it and test now that it's built
<seb128> sil2100, ok, I already that here, basically open the appearance capplet, go to color, pick a horizontal or vertical 2 color option, pick 2 colors, see that it does the effect on the background, click the swap button, see that it works
<seb128> mterry, hey, ^ if you want to do an easy review for me (that's the same gdkcolor fix I did some months ago, but in another place of the code I forgot to change back then)
<seb128> oh, you just did
<seb128> mterry, thanks ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, mterry code approved, so we should be good ;-)
<seb128> sil2100, and I see you approved as well
<seb128> rock on ;-)
<sil2100> Approved!
<sil2100> Let's get it merged and released ;p
<bregma> mterry, I'd like to branch and release upstream unity-greeter 13.10.3 and then bump trunk to 14.01 ... any objections?
<Trevinho> seb128: about that scrolling issue, i've also tried to log on gnome flashback session...and.... if I run it after logging out from the unity one then it doesn't work, but if I select it as my first session after boot it does work
<Trevinho> seb128: so, do you have any idea what could be set wrong in that unity session (not pribably much unity related)?
<Trevinho> as the unity guest session work as expected
<seb128> sil2100, and the change is merged in trunk, so should we go with the new build
<seb128> Trevinho, no idea, maybe ibus?
<seb128> that would be weird though
<seb128> Trevinho, log out, go to a vt, check what processes might still be running for your user?
<Trevinho> ok, I'll check it... since it must be saved on something that is volatile..
<sil2100> seb128: ok, let me spin it on
<mterry> bregma, I just pushed 13.10.3 to saucy, so yeah, bump trunk
<tkamppeter> seb128, thanks, is this fix already in Saucy?
<seb128> tkamppeter, no it's not
<tkamppeter> seb128, will it get in soon (next lightdm?)?
<bregma> mterry, am I correct in believing unity-greeter does not have any CI or autolanding?
<mterry> bregma, it does have autolanding, but yesterday I got in the bad habit of uploading some small fixes without it, if that's what you're looking at
<bregma> naughty boy
<seb128> tkamppeter, next week most likely, but you can probably build/try trunk if you want to confirm it fixes your issue
<seb128> bregma, is christownsend  off today?
<bregma> seb128 yes
<seb128> bregma, hum, ok
<seb128> bregma, I was looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsettings-desktop-schemas/+bug/1201405 but I can't reproduce the issue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1201405 in gsettings-desktop-schemas (Ubuntu) "[regression] Wall: keyboard bindings for 'Move up & Move down' are being set to "super+prior & super+next'" [High,In progress]
<seb128> bregma, do you know if that's randomly happening?
<seb128> bregma, I tried with a daily iso in a vm or with a guest session on my work machine,ctrl-alt-up/down works
<bregma> seb128, we've never seen it happen
<seb128> ok, the description made it seems like it would happy for everyone
<sil2100> seb128: g-c-c-u published!
<tkamppeter> seb128, the patch fixes the problem. Thank you very much!
<Laney> Why do we patch some extra methods into org.gnome.SessionManager?
 * Laney starts a T-cycle things to do list
<Laney> they seem unnecessary now
<seb128> sil2100, great, thanks!
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks for confirming!
<seb128> Laney, what methods?
<Laney> RequestShutdown and RequestReboot
<seb128> Laney, T is nice, but we are not done yet with bug fixing for S :p
<Laney> I know
<seb128> Laney, I think chrisccoulson added those back in the days, not sure why now
<Laney> that's why it's a to do list and not things i'm doing now
<Laney> :P
<Laney> I think at the time g-session didn't have anything to do that
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/2.26.0svn20090408-0ubuntu2
<Laney> yeah, saw it
<Laney> man we had a lot of arches back then
<chrisccoulson> blast from the past
<Laney> it still exists!
<chrisccoulson> i was younger than 30 when i did that. true story!
<seb128> Laney, chrisccoulson: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-April/028102.html
<seb128> that has the explanations
<Laney> man
<Laney> you ubuntu archaeologist
<seb128> lol
<seb128> the good old times, when chrisccoulson was still a desktopers
<chrisccoulson> hah :)
<robru> seb128, what? i didn't make any changes to notify-osd
<seb128> robru, you dropped our Ubuntu diff when you inlined the packaging
<robru> seb128, when was that? that must have been forever ago, i don't even remember it
<seb128> robru, yeah, it's almost a year ago
<seb128> nov 2012
<robru> seb128, hah, wow. so what problem is happening now?
<Laney> turned out to not be to do with that
<seb128> robru, the problem was not due to that
<robru> ah, ok ;-)
<seb128> robru, I just mentioned that in case
<robru> seb128, so anyways, powersaving works fine on a guest account, and also in the VT! what dotfile can possibly be in my account that breaks powersaving??
<seb128> robru, I noticed the change earlier this year, and discussed it with didrocks, but we decided it was not creating issues to not have it so we didn't add it back
<seb128> robru, I would recommend to dump the gsettings config of the g-s-d power plugin and compare the values
<seb128> maybe some gsettings key in there
<seb128> robru, e.g "gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power > keys"
<seb128> robru, do that for your user and guest and diff the files
<robru> seb128, how do I do that? I looked at it with dconf-editor and it claimed there was no schema available (but i checked; of course the schema is installed, otherwise everything would crash without it)
<robru> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6192824/ can this be it??
<seb128> robru, shouldn't
<seb128> robru, that's the only diff?
<robru> seb128, yeah!
<seb128> robru, you might want to just dump the whole db (e.g drop the org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power) argument
<seb128> robru, thank diff and grep for anything that contains power dpms, suspend etc
<seb128> thank->then
<robru> seb128, ok. in a meeting now, will try that shortly
<robru> seb128, thanks
<seb128> robru, yw
<sil2100> robru: hello man!
<sil2100> robru: could you take a look at this branch here? Make sure it makes sense, since there are REALLY minor nit-picks
<sil2100> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-settings-components/small_packaging_mods/+merge/189368
<sil2100> robru: since I think you did the packaging, and it's good ;)
<robru> sil2100, yeah, sure
<sil2100> I go now, have a nice weekend
<robru> sil2100, ok, you as well
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, you as well!
<robru> sil2100, wait, still around?
<robru> sil2100, why did you change the boilerplate "if you arent' a memeber..." text? that is the same in all daily released packages...
<sil2100> robru: actually, the 'trends' changed ;)
<Laney> what is ubuntu-settings-components?
<sil2100> robru: it's a nitpick, but we try to get things this way from now on, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging (as it got modified)
 * Laney perks up
<robru> sil2100, so we have to change that for all of them? actually I like this new boilerplate, since you can copy & paste without having to change the team name
<sil2100> robru: indeed! I think we don't have to, we might do that 'by chance' if you make some other modifications, but I would say it doesn't make sense to change that on purpose
<sil2100> robru: I'm using this for new components for now ;)
<sil2100> See you guys!
<robru> sil2100, ok ok, good night!
<robru> Laney, I don't actually know! ;-)
<Laney> haha
<robru> Laney, I just package it ;-)
 * Laney eyes GunnarHj 
<Laney> you're supposed to wait for FFes to be accepted before uploading :P
<mitya57> Laney: any update on g-s-d shortcuts stuff?
<Laney> mitya57: darkxst is going to fix the patch
<mitya57> Laney: ah, right, and what about notify-osd then?
<Laney> don't know what to do
<Laney> I uninstalled it
<mitya57> :p
<mitya57> why don't you like what I suggested (AutostartCondition=GNOME3 unless-session gnome)?
<Laney> that's what it has
<Laney> it just means that it autostarts on all non-shell sessions
<Laney> i.e. no way to get osd on those if you have n-daemon installed
<mitya57> ah, and your session is not managed by gnome-session?
<Laney> it is
<Laney> but it's called gnome-xmonad
<Laney> so you get autostarted
<mitya57> so notification-daemon has that AutostartCondition?
<Laney> sure does
<mitya57> it's probably wrong
<Laney> what else would you have?
<mitya57> I think on GNOME sessions we want either notify-osd or nothing
<robru> seb128, grepping through gsettings for power/suspend/dpms, i just don't see anything like that.
<Laney> no notifications?
<Laney> that would be a bit bad
<mitya57> nothing=managed by gnome-shell
<Laney> we're talking about non-shell gnome sessions
<Laney> all I can think of is a wrapper to exit if the dbus service file exists
<Laney> then you get osd if it's installed and can't force daemon
<Laney> don't know if that matters
<robru> seb128, wait, in ...plugins.power, I have three keys that don't seem to be part of the schema. idle-dim-battery, sleep-display-ac, and sleep-display-battery. could those have caused this?
<mitya57> Laney: we can make notification-daemon recommend notify-osd, this way notify-osd will be present on all environments that depend on notification-daemon
<mitya57> notify-osd is anyway a successor for notification-daemon, and the latter is kind of abandoned
<Laney> it's a part of gnome flashback
<Laney> i don't think we could do anything as aggressive that
<Laney> as that
<seb128> robru, could be, but weird if they are not in the schemas, that shouldn't be possible
<mitya57> last commit 2012-09-03
<Laney> talk to the ubuntu-gnome guys
<mitya57> I don't know any person that will prefer n-d to notify-osd
<Laney> it's their thing really
<mitya57> darkxst: ^
<robru> seb128, dunno, do you have those keys? dconf-editor says 'no schema' when I click on them, but other keys in that same plugin have a schema. my guess would be that the schema changed, but i still have those keys lying around from before
<seb128> Laney, they don't use it, gnome-shell has its own built in notifications
<Laney> the flashback session does
<Laney> I assume they care about that at least a bit
<seb128> robru, oh, you didn't say you were using dconf(-editor), those are leftover keys indeed
<mitya57> In Ubuntu the flashback session did always use notify-osd
<seb128> robru, it's just that gsettings' utility shouldn't list anything that doesn't have a schemas
<robru> seb128, so are they harmless?
<seb128> robru, I though you were still using it/reading the diff
<seb128> robru, yes, they can't really be used from code if they don't have a schemas
<robru> seb128, oh, no, couldn't find anything in the diff, so went poking with dconf-editor ;-)
<seb128> robru, they got deprecated in g-s-d 3.8
<robru> ah
<robru> seb128, well, I am totally stumped. I guess when saucy is released I will just format & reinstall.
<seb128> robru, you said it works in a guest session? how formatting/reinstall is going to improve thing?
<seb128> robru, if the issue is in your user profile, just create a new user and migrate datas over
<seb128> robru, no need to reinstall for that
<robru> seb128, well, I meant to imply that erasing my account and starting fresh would be part of that ;-)
<mitya57> ok, I agree that adding a Recommends: will be too agressive for Saucy
<seb128> well, that's the only part you need
<robru> seb128, heh, true
<seb128> the format/reinstall is an old win habit
<robru> seb128, true. I should run debsums and make sure my system is in good shape ;-)
<mitya57> Laney: as a temporary solution we can put "unless-session gnome, gnome-flashback, gnome-flashback-compiz" in n-d
<mitya57> (does gnome-session support a syntax like that?)
<mitya57> that will at least fix the regression for flashback users
<Laney> no, sadly not
<Laney> I think the bug might be that flashback gives you daemon
<Laney> looking at its changelog it's supposed to be Ubuntu-ish
<mitya57> "I think the bug might be that flashback gives you daemon" — what do you mean by that?
<Laney> it depends on it
<Laney> but that is probably not in line with what it is supposed to be
<seb128> robru, you might want to run gnome-settings-daemon --debug (after stopping the running instance)
<seb128> robru, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=5c0eac4a1c8b4a891d2e45a6fc32e24d873bef6a suggests there is debug code in the power source
<seb128> robru, you might get some useful info out of it
<robru> seb128, ahhh, thanks
<Laney> EOW for me
<Laney> have a good weekend everyone!
<mitya57> Have a great weekend too!
<desrt> Laney: peace out, dude!
<seb128> Laney, thanks, you as well!
<desrt> seb128: took your advice and wrote back to the xdg list
<desrt> this problem really is only limited to the mimeapps.list
<desrt> which is a stupid stupid file to begin with
<seb128> desrt, ok, I'm going to read that a thread a bit later (maybe tomorrow in the train if I get bored)
<desrt> seb128: going on a trip?
<seb128> desrt, going to Lyon for didrocks' weeding
<desrt> ah right :)
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> why don't I have a network indicator?
<alesage> Laney is indicator-network-service running?
<Laney> alesage: no
<Laney> isn't that not the desktop one though?
 * alesage is in the wrong channel
<Laney> I get it in unity under a guest session
<Laney> but not in my panel session
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I can run nm-applet manually to get it
<Laney> ah
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/149822263/network-manager-applet_0.9.8.0-1ubuntu2_0.9.8.0-1ubuntu3.diff.gz
<Laney> darkxst: ^
<Laney> can that be an AutostartCondition instead?
<darkxst> Laney, the wrong patch got uploaded ;(
<Laney> what's the right one?
<darkxst> the second one in Bug 1189309, but needs to be rebased
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1189309 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_status_icon_set_visible()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189309
<Laney> ok
<darkxst> I had be meaning to fix that one, but forget all about it!
<Laney> can you re-forward it back to gnome?
<Laney> they have it as just NotShowIn
<darkxst> Laney, sure
<Laney> ty
 * Laney tries the rebase
<Laney> yeah that works
<Laney> darkxst: uploading
<darkxst> Laney, thanks, I will forward upstream in a bit
<Laney> cool, thank you
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-05
<tjaalton> anyone around? i'd like to pull a new snapshot of sound-juicer which seems to fix a bunch of issues with current musicbrainz service.. s-j hasn't seen a release in 14 months, who knows why
<tjaalton> ported to gsettings too
<tjaalton> sorry, gsettings port is wip
<tjaalton> on another branch
<tjaalton> so should be even safer
<darkxst> Laney, what is XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP on your xnomad system?
<darkxst> and mitya57 I am guessing flashback still steals GNOME?
<Laney> darkxst: gnome-xmonad
<Laney> oh wait
<Laney> that's DESKTOP_SESSION
<mitya57> darkxst: steals?
<Laney> XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME
<darkxst> Laney, I don't suppose DESKTOP_SESSION is exported when g-s-d gets run by upstart?
<mitya57> on flashback DESKTOP_SESSION=gnome-flashback (or gnome-flashback-compiz), XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME
<Laney> I think DESKTOP_SESSION is set by lightdm
<Laney> you can rely on it being set
<darkxst> Laney, ok will try that
<darkxst> Laney, do you know why Unity spoofs org.gnome.Shell btw?
<darkxst> (on d-bus)
<Laney> no idea
<darkxst> I would not be suprised if there are racy bugs due to that in g-s-d keygrabber
<Laney>     GnomeSessionManager: implement an "org.gnome.Shell" server to catch the session events
<darkxst> Laney: your code search is broken?
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> I set up a cron job yesterdya
<Laney> it probably has bugs
<Laney> hmm, I get results
<Laney> what's broken for you?
<darkxst> timeout
<Laney> like http://162.213.35.4/search?weighted=1&q=org.gnome.Shell works
<darkxst> oh it worked eventually
<darkxst> so probably media-keys and xsettings plugins could be affected
<desrt> Laney: working the weekend? :)
<Laney> desrt: just hanging around making a nuisance of myself :P
<darkxst> Laney, http://pastebin.com/QyKNBh89
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-06
<Laney> darkxst: can't you check DESKTOP_SESSION too in on_shell_* instead of using this different address?
<Laney> but yay, testing
<Laney> also it makes the on_unity_* names a bit wrong :-)
<mlankhorst> hm I've been on a windmill again saturday, was fun :)
<mlankhorst> I'm thinking of signing up for apprentice miller
<Laney> darkxst: works, btw
<Laney> mlankhorst: doing actual milling?
<mlankhorst> yeah, in this case on a water mill though, so just pumping water from a lower place to a higher :P but there are other types too, oil mill, grain mill
<mlankhorst> and 2 more
<Laney> fun
<Laney> forget software development eh
<mlankhorst> both are important :)
<mlankhorst> I enjoy my work, I enjoy working on nouveau, sometimes I still enjoy working on wine, and I have some other stuff I enjoy.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-29
<pitti> Good morning
<larsu> hi pitti!
<larsu> happy Monday :)
<pitti> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<larsu> pitti: gut danke! Und dir?
 * larsu had a nice weekend
<pitti> larsu: we spent three days in Dresden, big family event (my parents both became 60)
<pitti> larsu: so, three nights with very little sleep :) but it was great
<larsu> sounds cool! Weather was pretty good for that as well, right?
<pitti> larsu: it was dreadful on Friday, but really nice on Saturday, yes
<willcooke> morning
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke. :)
<willcooke> howdy TheMuso - good weekend?
<TheMuso> willcooke: Indeed. Yourself?
<willcooke> yes thanks :)
<willcooke> no news back from people about the a11y statement yet, I guess it will take them a few days to work out if their questions are answered
<Laney> 3~
<Laney> umm, I mean hello!
<darkxst> hey Laney
<Laney> yo darkxst
<Laney> let's start this transition today eh
<darkxst> Laney, sure, I can't upload much of it
<darkxst> but the ppa is ready to go,
<darkxst> and I will be around for atleast the next few hours, to answer any Q's
<Laney> need to patch pilot this morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> morning Laney seb128
<Laney> but i'll install the ppa first to see
<Laney> yo willcooke seb128
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> you?
<seb128> had a good w.e?
<pitti> hey Laney, morning seb128
 * pitti waves to willcooke
<seb128> pitti, lut, wie gehts?
<pitti> Laney: oh btw, I'm sponsoring a few things ATM, I guess I should coordinate with you
<Laney> hey pitti, cool, just assign stuff to yourself if sponsoring imho
<seb128> or comment on them to say you uploaded
<seb128> that's what I do usually
<pitti> yeah, I do that
<Laney> need to do it before starting work really
<Laney> weekend was very nice thanks, had a parental visit
<seb128> depend of "work"
<seb128> if that's a sync the command is like 15 seconds to run
<Laney> the work isn't executing the final command
<seb128> k, fair enough
<seb128> in practice I never had a conflict on a sync request
<pitti> well, the sync bugs are all closed now, just saying that the queue page didn't update yet
<Laney> darkxst: it broke my compose key binding
<darkxst> Laney, you are using u-s-d right?
<Laney> ya
<seb128> Laney, you are sure it's the update that created the issue? you already had that with the sound keys and it turned out to also be an issue with the distro version iirc?
<Laney> it was working on friday
<Laney> or else I wouldn't have been able to sign uploads ...
<seb128> it just weird that the gnome-desktop update impacts on that
<darkxst> right, does gnome-desktop even know about the compose key?
<Laney> it's gnome desktop which reads the gsettings key
<Laney> isn't it?
<Laney> org.gnome.desktop.input-sources iirc?
<darkxst> Laney, gnome-desktop does read it, but don't think it handles the xkb-options
<darkxst> (Which I presume is where the compose key would fit in?)
<Laney> yep
<Laney> does it work for you?
<seb128> the usd keyboard plugin does
<Laney> compose specifically please
<seb128> where do you set it?
<Laney> the rest of keyboard is fine
<Laney> shortcuts -> typing
<seb128> the combo with the limited choices?
<Laney> yep
<Laney> i have caps lock
<seb128> can you give me a compose sequence?
<darkxst> Laney, it works fine under GNOME
<Laney> compose ??
<Laney> should give ¿
<seb128> ¿
<seb128> works
<seb128> so let me update to the ppa now
<darkxst>  'a becomes  á
<seb128> what is the ppa again?
<darkxst> ppa:darkxst/gnome-desktop
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> I restarted after installing it
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I can confirm the issue
<Laney> I don't get it from reading the code
<Laney> trying something
<Laney> if it doesn't work I'll have to punt for a bit, supposed to be patch piloting
<sabdfl> certified public cloud
<sabdfl> oww
<willcooke> tkamppeter, did you see Mopria?  What do you think?  Is it something PWG would get involved with?
<Laney> don't you say those dirty words in here!
<seb128> Laney, .cache/upstart/unity-settings-daemon.log has a "failed to load plugin keyboard" due to a missing gnome_xkb_info_free_var_defs missing symbol
<Laney> ah
<seb128> hey sabdfl ;-)
<Laney> darkxst: probably is you then
<sabdfl> hello hello
<Laney> isn't that the branch he asked to be merged before?
<Laney> with the split landing
<sabdfl> btw am enjoying the occasional dance via ubuntu-desktop-next!
<seb128> sabdfl, nice! :-)
<Laney> oh yeah
<darkxst> Laney, seb128 yes that was in my merge
<Laney> need to remind desrt to bring that to DC
<willcooke> sabdfl, bregma is the hero of the hour there
<seb128> Laney, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/185471122/unity-settings-daemon_14.04.0%2B14.10.20140605-0ubuntu2_14.04.0%2B14.10.20140922-0ubuntu1.diff.gz has that merged in
<willcooke> sabdfl, and his team, of course
<willcooke> and ours
<seb128> Laney, darkxst, https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/unity-settings-daemon/xkb/+merge/224919
<seb128> it got merged
<seb128> but maybe the rebase screwed the change?
<Laney> the call is still there
 * darkxst checking
<seb128> no xkb -> gsd_xkb_get_var_defs in the code change
<darkxst> the rename seems to got lost
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> merge must have borked it somehow
<Laney> okay, lemme know when you have a new branch
<darkxst> will push a fix
 * Laney goes back to the queue
<Laney> do you have bzr branches for the other packages we have in vcs btw?
<darkxst> Laney, only for the merges
<Laney> like lp:~ubuntu-desktop/stuff
<darkxst> Laney, I can make branches for the rebuilds
<Laney> would be nice
<Laney> sometimes people branch and work from those
<Laney> then they'd get the wrong version
<darkxst> Laney, I just used a super crude bash script to push the rebuilds to the ppa ;)
<Laney> you can do the same here
<Laney> cp, debcommit, push
<darkxst> Laney, will do
<Laney> cheers
<sabdfl> willcooke, a little nit but could we get a nicer icon for the desktop-next session on the login screen?
<sabdfl> just an 8 would be fine for now
<sabdfl> in the right font :)
<willcooke> sabdfl, sure, I will look in to it now
<sabdfl> main visual thing that's off right now is we seem to have hardcoded the number of icons across a scope. instead, we should:
<sabdfl>  * know the base-grid-units for the screen
<sabdfl>  * fix the *spacing* between the icons
<sabdfl> that way bigger screens get more icons on tablets / desktops
<sabdfl> phones of course are fixed at 40 bgu's width
<sabdfl> as is the sidestage for obvious reasons
<sabdfl> make sense?
<willcooke> sabdfl, yes - totally
<willcooke> leave it with me and I'll organise it with everyone
<darkxst> Laney, u-s-d branch is missing latest upload!
<Laney> ROBERTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
<Laney> it's https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-settings-daemon/fix-libusd-depends
<Laney> merge that in, add his changelog entry, profit
<Laney> I think
<sabdfl> willcooke, this will also help large-and-small tablets (i.e. nexus7 should be a tablet not a phone, and we'll see a range of "pro" tablets from everybody soon)
<willcooke> sabdfl, make sense.
<willcooke> *makes*
<tkamppeter> willcooke, I have seen it now following the link of the e-Mail. I never heard about it from any PWG guy. I also did not find PWG info on their web site yet. If it actually uses PWG standards it would be great. And probably it uses them as most major printer manufacturers are participating already.
<willcooke> tkamppeter, cool.  Let me know if you need any support there, happy to help
<willcooke> that reminds me, I need to test the bot...
<willcooke> seb128, any objections to me playing with meetingology
<Laney> tkamppeter: bug #778054 ?
<Laney> erm, "Care to look at"
<seb128> willcooke, no objection from me
 * Laney threatens ubot2 with court proceedings
<Laney> you link to that bug now
<seb128> Laney, you might want to try again, ubot5 is back
<seb128> we did +q one of the bots
<Laney> bug #1
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Laney> bug #778054
<Laney> ta
<tkamppeter> bug 778054
<Laney> haha
 * Laney moves on with life
<ubot5> bug 778054 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu Trusty) "Trouble when removing transitional packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778054
 * Sweetshark hints seb128 at the libreoffice upload.
<willcooke> #startmeeing test-meeting
<willcooke> #startmeeting test-meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Sep 29 11:23:31 2014 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<willcooke> #topic Wills updates
<willcooke> #topic next topic
<willcooke> #topic final topic
<willcooke> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Sep 29 11:24:40 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2014/ubuntu-desktop.2014-09-29-11.23.moin.txt
<willcooke> ohhh yes
<willcooke> much easier
<darkxst> Laney, u-s-d on ppa should be fixed now, and all ~ubuntu-desktop branches pushed to lp:~darkxst/<package>/lp1372346
<Laney> ty
<Laney> will tinker post lunch
<darkxst> do you want branches for the couple of others that are not ubuntu-desktop? like unity and indicatior-keyboard
<Laney> please
<Laney> will just push, assuming they are no change
<Laney> and assuming I can do that
<darkxst> Laney, only u-s-d has changes, everthing else is no change
<Laney> neat
<Laney> btw I saw that there are patches from Alberts for dialogs in flashback
<Laney> mitya57 has been fiddling bits in debian, might be good to take it next cycle
<darkxst> Laney, yes, makes sense, given they are already there, just not hooked up
<Laney> haven't looked into it
<Laney> but maybe you two could work it out ;-)
<darkxst> Laney which patches? the ones on desktop-devel@gnome?
<Laney> related to that
<Laney> I'd look at / talk about what he put into Debian SVN
<darkxst> ok will take a look sometime
<marga> When is Unity 7.2.3 expected?
<marga> (14.04 SRU 3)
<seb128> marga, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/7.2.3+14.04.20140826-0ubuntu1 ?
<seb128> do you mean when is it expected to move to -updates?
<seb128> or do you wait for some other changes?
<darkxst> Laney, that should be all the vcs branches pushed, and mp's for the merges
<Laney> ty
<Laney> lunching, will look after
<darkxst> Laney, ok
<marga> seb128, yeah, I guess I meant when it would be available for the general public.
<marga> I didn't know the packages were already there, I checked with apt-cache policy
 * darkxst will be off to bed in a bit
<marga> seb128, is that the final list of changes?
<marga> seb128, I was hoping for the fix to #1311316 to get included as well, but it's not listed there.
<marga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1311316
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1311316 in Unity 7.2 "After locking screen there is no input field to type password for unlock" [High,In progress]
<marga> Says "In progress" for Unity 7.2.3 "14.04 SRU 3"
<seb128> marga, check with trevinho or bregma I guess, but that's what is currently in trusty-proposed/going to be moved to updates once validated
<marga> seb128, ok, what's the expected date for that last step?
<seb128> marga, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<seb128> marga, updates need 1 week of testing and have their bugs validated
<seb128> there are still some 6 bugs to verify, if that's done it should move wednesday
<marga> seb128, ok, thanks a lot for the info
<seb128> yw!
<bregma> marga, I do believe a fix for that problem is in the current pending Unity SRU
<marga> Uhm, could be that it is, but it's not in the changelog... I didn't check the source contents though
<seb128> marga, the changes are in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/185605005/unity_7.2.2%2B14.04.20140714-0ubuntu1_7.2.3%2B14.04.20140826-0ubuntu1.diff.gz if you know what to look for exactly
<marga> As far as I can see, the fix doesn't seem to be there
<marga> I guess I'll wait for Marco to confirm
<seb128> yeah
<desrt> Laney: what am i to bring to DC? :)
<larsu> morning desrt!
<desrt> g'morn
<willcooke> hey desrt
<willcooke> qengho seb128  - how do we go about getting Chromium in to the Desktop next image?  I think it's broken right now, but when fixed, let's add it?
<seb128> willcooke, do we have a working Mir backend?
<willcooke> seb128, we /did/ have
<willcooke> seb128, qengho mentioned is was a bit broken atm, but that he's fixing it
<Laney> desrt: that laptop
<seb128> willcooke, what is in the archive?
<desrt> ah.  right.
<willcooke> seb128, sorry, do not understand the question
<willcooke> seb128, if you're asking if the Mir backend is in there, then I very much doubt it
<Laney> I think it's 'does the version of chromium which is in utopic right now work on mir?'
<willcooke> seb128, I'll check with qengho when he's on
<seb128> willcooke, right, sorry, I meant "was it in the archive"
<seb128> willcooke, we need the backend to be included first before we can seed chromium
<seb128> k
<willcooke> seb128, gotya - will check with qengho
<willcooke> thx
<seb128> yw!
<Laney> darkxst: compose works now
<GunnarHj> seb128: Would it be possible to let u-c-c conflict g-c-c? It would indeed save users some confusion (bug #1373225).
<ubot5> bug 1373225 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Unity Control Center icons in the dash don't point to the right section in the Control Center" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373225
<qengho> seb128, willcooke: Chromium in U doesn't work on Mir. I'll make sure next version does.
<Laney> GunnarHj: no, then you can't have shell and unity on the same system
<Laney> do you see this problem yourself?
<GunnarHj> Laney: Well, yes, with g-c-c installed the bug reporter's observations are easily reproducible.
<Laney> not for me
<GunnarHj> Laney: Let me take a closer look. Getting back.
<Laney> anyway the .desktop files should grown OnlyShowIn=GNOME (or NotShowIn=Unity, forget what we chose)
<Laney> s/grown/grow/
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yeah, maybe that's the real problem.
<Laney> I thought that was already done though
<GunnarHj> Laney: Not completely, at least.
<willcooke> qengho, thanks!  Do we have to get any extra goodies added so that it works on desktop next?
<qengho> willcooke: extra? Like what?
<willcooke> qengho, don't know :)  So, on desktop-next if I apt-get install chromium I'll be able to use it, no faffing about
<qengho> Am I the only person having trouble with unity-schemas and libunity-core-6.0-9 both owning and updating /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.Unity.gschema.xml  ?
<qengho> willcooke: right, you shouldn't need to faff. It should just start a browser and go.
<willcooke> qengho, \o/
<willcooke> thx
<tkamppeter> Laney, SRU for bug 778054 uploaded.
<ubot5> bug 778054 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu Trusty) "Trouble when removing transitional packages" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778054
<Laney> cool
<Laney> I was wondering if it was worth it
<tkamppeter> Laney, users will probably not perceive the presence of the transitional package. And I even could not uninstall the transitional package after installing this SRU as there are three other packages requiring it.
<Laney> Is it fixed in 14.10?
<tkamppeter> Laney, probably yes, as the bug is marked as fixed for Utopic.
<tkamppeter> Laney, it is really fixed, as if I try to uninstall python-gobject there is no complaint from s-c-p, only from python-zeitgeist and python-appindicator.
<GunnarHj> Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1373225/comments/7
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1373225 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Unity Control Center icons in the dash don't point to the right section in the Control Center" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, right you need to tweak those keys
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok. Would you be helped by a MP, or is it easier to fix without it? ;)
<Laney> GunnarHj: there's https://bugs.launchpad.net/activity-log-manager/+bug/1363721 for the a-l-m part
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363721 in activity-log-manager (Ubuntu) "Duplicate "Security & Privacy" icons in Unity dash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> GunnarHj, mp are always welcome
<Laney> that has a patch already
<Laney> I'll upload it today
<seb128> thanks Laney
<Laney> are all the others in g-c-c?
<GunnarHj> seb128, Laney: Ok, I can prepare a MP with the rest. Yes, in g-c-c (I think....).
<seb128> not sure but I think Ubuntu GNOME wanted to update g-c-c after gnome-desktop
<seb128> that might still be the case/fixed in that update, not sure
<GunnarHj> seb128: Are you saying it's too early?
<Laney> Check if they're fixed upstream
<Laney> if not please also submit your patch there ;-)
<seb128> or in the version that is in the gnome3 ppa
<GunnarHj> I'll take a look.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> dpm, do you know if anyone plans to update the unity8 translation template?
<dpm> seb128, hm, good point, I don't. I generally relied on Saviq to do it, but yeah, he's away. Do you know who do I best ping to do it?
<seb128> dpm, no idea, let me ask on #ubuntu-unity
<dpm> ok, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> those manual updates of translation templates just don't work
<seb128> we keep getting outdated
<kodiak1> Take pity on me a Fedora user - is there any documented guidance on using the Ubuntu installer to create an LVM-based installation that is LUKS encrypted for all LVs but not for phys partition /boot?  This is easy enough on Fedora, but I've not figured it out using the Ubuntu installer.  It might just be me simply understanding what the stated options really mean.  (Linux proficiency level:  RHEL sysadmin.)
<kodiak1> I'm wondering if I just need to create a physical /boot, then create the LUKS crypt container as the full size of my Ubuntu installation, then create LVs within that?
<marga> Trevinho, it seems that the fix for the missing password prompt is not in the Unity version in -proposed. Is that correct?
<willcooke> kodiak1, I don't think this is the best channel for your question.. but... jpds might be able to help you, since he knows about this kinda thing.  He's likely offline right now (end of day for him) so maybe ping him tomorrow?
<jpds> kodiak1: The installer can do all that for you.
<jpds> willcooke: Yo.
<willcooke> hey jpds!  You're not still at work are you?
<willcooke> (I don't plan to be for much longer)
<jpds> willcooke: Playing with my new machine.
<willcooke> hehe
<willcooke> new toys
<kodiak1> thanks both
<willcooke> right, EOD.  laters 'taters
<Trevinho> marga: yes, as I told you the SRU that is in proposed now was the one that was in queue last time, so it will be in next one
<marga> Trevinho, ok... I just wanted to make sure, because last time it wasn't certain
<marga> Trevinho, you said that you had a branch both with the SRU and the patch. Do you have a package with that?
<Trevinho> marga: np, sorry about that but the updates take some times to hit the stable release, with all the pro&cons of the case
<marga> Otherwise, I'll just take the SRU and apply the patch and distribute that internally until the next SRU
<Trevinho> marga: the package is the one in the PPA
<marga> Trevinho, yes, but that is < than the SRU
<marga> Or do you have a new one
<Trevinho> marga: right, I can update the deb if you want
<marga> It's fine, I can do it myself.
<marga> I only didn't want to do it if you had already done it, to avoid duplication
<Trevinho> marga: oh, I didn't read that: the package should be building on the ppa...
<marga> Ok, :)
<robert_ancell> bregma, https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity8-desktop-session/greeter-icon/+merge/236421
<robert_ancell> As requested by sabdfl
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-09-30
<pitti> Good morning
<willcooke> morning
<Laney> hey hey
<seb128> good morning desktopers!
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> how goes
<pitti> hey Laney, bonjour seb128
<Laney> hey pitti!
<Laney> how are you?
<pitti> Laney: quite fine, thanks! I recovered from the long weekend's lack of sleep :) how about yourself?
<Laney> ooh, what did you get up to?
<seb128> hey Laney pitti, wie gehts?
<seb128> Laney, doing good thanks ;-)
<Laney> I'm good thanks, climbing and making some blackberry and pear gin were last night's activities
<seb128> pitti, did you party all w.e? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: at least stayed up late (until ~ 1 to 3 am) Thu/Fri/Sat, and got up relatively early :)
<seb128> I see
<Laney> kids these days
<Laney> makes me tired just reading that
<seb128> the trick is to sleep in the morning those days ;-)
<pitti> seb128: my parents celebrated their 60th birthday, and we visited some friends on Thu/Fri
<seb128> nice
<Laney> seb128: if you've got a minute could you look at NEWing gnome-desktop3 please?
<seb128> Laney, sure
<Laney> merci
<seb128> de rien !
<seb128> bah, somebody approved the buggy lightdm upload from robert_ancell
<seb128> jdstrand, just as a fyi, seems like robert_ancell reverted your lightdm 1.11.9-0ubuntu2 upload (I guess outdated vcs), I emailed him earlier about that while the upload was in the queue but it got approved now ... I guess he's going to fix that tomorro
<Laney> bah
<Laney> can block it in proposed
<Laney> done
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> we could reapply the diff and upload again
<seb128> I wonder if those freeze make sense, obviously things get flagged through without review anyway
<seb128> I guess I could ;-)
<seb128> let me have a look
<Laney> doing it
<seb128> who is doing it?
<seb128> oh, you
<seb128> ok
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<Laney> wait
<Laney> if you do it I could review ;-)
<seb128> k
<seb128> let me do it then
<seb128> gnome-desktop NEW review first
<Laney> okay
<seb128> it's going to be easy, no worry
<seb128> k, gnome-desktop NEWed, lightdm next
<dgadomski> hello everyone
<seb128> hey dgadomski
<dgadomski> I have an idea to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1125442
<seb128> dgadomski, you might want to talk to Trevinho or bregma, they work on that code
<dgadomski> I think about storing last focused window while changing viewports and then restoring it after returning to this viewport instead of picking the default one
<dgadomski> thanks seb128
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1125442 in Unity "Always Visible and On Top Windows Steal Focus on Workspace Switch" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> yw
<dgadomski> Trevinho, bregma: do you have a minute to discuss this?
<seb128> it's a bit early for bregma, he's -3/-4 I think
<seb128> Trevinho might be around, he often has shifted hours though
<dgadomski> seb128: thanks, I will be around in case they show up
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> Laney, you might want to mark the gnome-desktop mp as merge to get it out of the sponsoring queue
<Laney> kay
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> I need to actually merge it first
<seb128> you plan to merge it?
<Laney> to the ubuntu-desktop branch
<seb128> if that's udd let just the importer do it?
<Laney> don't we have one there?
<seb128> oh, why wasn't it mp against that one?
<seb128> let me check, I was unsure but I guess we have since we have a delta for gnome-desktop3
<Laney> nah there isn't one
<seb128> k
<Laney> oh no
<Laney> there is!
<Laney> it's obsolete though
<Laney> might as well delete it I reckon
<seb128> Laney, lightdm uploaded
<Laney> ty
<seb128> yw!
 * Laney debdiffs against ubuntu2
<Laney> alright, looks good
<Laney> remind me to unblock in a publisher run or so if I forget
<seb128> k, thanks
<Laney> attente_: Do you remember the bug I had in China where I couldn't input Chinese in my non-Unity session?
<Laney> I just remembered about it - did you come up with the fix? We should maybe get that in if so
<Laney> nihao xiaomao
<darkxst> hey Laney, seb128
<seb128> hey darkxst
<Laney> what's up
<darkxst> Laney, usual mid-week stuff, though I did sneak in a morning mtb ride, and got back 10mins before the massive storms hit!
<Laney> sneaky
<Laney> we're having one of the warmest and driest Septembers ever apparently
<darkxst> we have had a pretty warm september, but then it dropped to 6 during the storms!
<Laney> wouldn't mind a decent storm
<Laney> #ubuntu-storm-fans
<darkxst> Laney, I saw trees falling while riding in the forest ;)
<darkxst> and that was before it hit
<Laney> "crap, better get home fast"
 * willcooke loves a good storm
<willcooke> one of the good things about working from home - I can go outside in the weather without being judged ;)
<seb128> Laney, did you have any opinion on try to get the new empathy in utopic?
<Laney> not atm
<Laney> do we have any empathy users in the team?
<seb128> I played a bit with the update and it seems to work fine
<seb128> but I don't use it on daily basis
<seb128> I do have accounts configured/contacts though
<Laney> with messaging menu and online accoutns and sip and ...?
<seb128> no sip
<seb128> but messaging menu, online accounts, etc
<darkxst> I played with it as well, but don't generally use it either
<Laney> canonical voip works with it
<Laney> I use that on the rare occasions I need to voip
<seb128> I don't even know how canonical voip works
<seb128> I never asked for my credentials
<Laney> haha
<larsu> pidgin!
<seb128> hey larsu!
<Laney> you can call 5959@voip.canonical.com in empathy
<larsu> seb128: hey. Sorry, I'm buried in qml since this morning
<Laney> to use the conf call line
<seb128> I was using pidgin
<Laney> it's quite reasonable actually
<seb128> but nowadays I'm mostly using hangouts and fb chat
<larsu> I don
<seb128> Laney, it's world open or is there any acl?
<Laney> you should have a username and password
<larsu> oops, enter madness: I don't use empathy at all anymore either
<Laney> it should get a telegram plugin
<Laney> I'd probably use that
<Laney> aaaanyway
<Laney> seb128: did you review the packaging?
<Laney> can you upload to the desktop ppa?
<seb128> Laney, do you plan to backport the evince fix for that segfault or did you just triage a duplicate?
<Laney> I was writing the changelog when you pinged me about empathy :P
<seb128> Laney, I had a glance, was waiting for the mr to be up to do a real review, which is the case now
<Laney> 'kay
<seb128> Laney, k ;-)
<Laney> well, I feel open to the idea
<seb128> Laney, k, I reviewed the merge request/commented
<seb128> there is one build-depends error to fix, looks good otherwise
<seb128> darkxst, ^ (empathy), would be nice if you guys could make it a ffe as well
<darkxst> seb128, I have no idea where the powerpc change in rules came from
<bregma> dgadomski, if you miss Trevinho you can always comment on the bug, or propose a code merge if you're a comfortable with coding
<darkxst> ricotz ^ do you know?
<darkxst> I can only assume it was merged from debian at some point? since we don't care about powerpc on the ppa's
<seb128> that would be a bit weird
<seb128> since that to enable ubuntu-online-account
<seb128> that's*
<seb128> debian doesn't use uoa afaikl
<darkxst> seb128, yes, and we don't either
<seb128> yet somebody put that in the rules?
<darkxst> :q
<ricotz> it is part of empathy 3.8.4-1ubuntu1 which the ppa package is currently based on
<Laney> darkxst: shall I interpret your comment on bug #1363721 as saying that the g-c-c panel for a-l-m isn't necesasry?
<ubot5> bug 1363721 in activity-log-manager (Ubuntu) "Duplicate "Security & Privacy" icons in Unity dash" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363721
<Laney> (because it looks as if you can build a-l-m without it)
<darkxst> Laney, yes
<ricotz> darkxst, how did you rebase the package?
<darkxst> ricotz, Noskcaj did that merge
<ricotz> ok, any way look at 3.8.4-1ubuntu1
<darkxst> (I only fixed up the disabled patches
<seb128> darkxst, ricotz: ok, that powerpc snippet got cleaned out during the utopic cycle, it shouldn't be there
<seb128> e.g just drop those lines
<darkxst> seb128, ok, will drop it
<seb128> thanks!
<darkxst> Laney, we don't ship a-l-m, but if its installed we have the standalone binary come up in search results
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> you can just turn off the g-c-c panel in the build
<darkxst> Laney, its not a panel though is it?
<Laney> it is
<Laney> look in u-c-c
<darkxst> Laney, it was shipped as an external panel
<darkxst> pre-u-c-c I think?
<Laney> we've had it for a while
<dgadomski> bregma: thanks, I can prepare a fix, but I first wanted to discuss my approach
<Laney> but it's a normal external panel, doesn't pop up a separate window or anything
<darkxst> Laney, if a-l-m is building an external panel for g-c-c then that can be disabled, we don't need it
<Laney> that is exactly what my upload does
<darkxst> Laney, ok good
<darkxst> I mainly kept the external panel stuff in g-c-c for backups
<darkxst> i.e dejadup
<dgadomski> bregma: I have added a comment with the description of my approach for Trevinho, if you would like to take a look I will appreciate your opinion as well
<darkxst> Laney, should I push the rebuilds for gnome-desktop that I have upload for? or will you just do a mass copy?
<seb128> Laney, where did you subscribe me to the daily CD emails? I want to opt out
<Laney> I WANT OUT!
<Laney> it's in code, lemme do it
<Laney> well, a config file in cdimage
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> darkxst: you mean bzr?
<darkxst> Laney, no upload, there are not packaging branches for things like mutter, gnome-panel etc
<Laney> then just upload them and mark it in the bug
<Laney> like put an [x] in the description or whatever
<darkxst> ok
<pitti> Laney: just to be sure, are you on the gnome-desktop3 transition? need a hand?
<Laney> pitti: doing it now
<Laney> I'm leaving the merges of g-s-d and g-c-c
<Laney> so if you fancy reviewing those ;-)
<pitti> Laney: thanks (just looking at -proposed to clean up a bit)
<Laney> no pressure though, I'll do them this afternoon if not
<Laney> (ppa:darkxst/gnome-desktop)
<pitti> Laney: uh, 3.8 -> 3.12, does that have an approved FFE?
<pitti> Laney: oh, I suppose that's easier now with ubuntu-{settings-daemon,control-center}
<Laney> oh yeah that was always part of the plan, it's mostly decoupled these days
<pitti> ack
<Laney> although I forgot that edubuntu ships these bits ... (however they are LTS-only these days)
<pitti>  gnome-settings-daemon | 3.8.6.1-0ubuntu15   | ubuntu-rtm/14.09 | source, amd64, armhf, i386
<pitti> Laney: ^ that's ... worrying (and strange)
<seb128> pitti, why?
<pitti> I wouldn't have expected g-s-d to be on the phone
<seb128> it's not
<pitti> if at all, u-s-d
<seb128> but unity-schemas is built from unity
<seb128> which is needed by unity8
<Laney> some things are there because of touch-meta -> desktop-next
<Laney> or other dep chains
<seb128> which brings unity7 in
<seb128> which depends on desktop components
<Laney> if you check seeded-in-ubuntu you can see which images it ends up on
<Laney> which ... does show it on desktop-next ...
<pitti> seb128: well yes, but unity7 should still use u-s-d, not g-s-d?
<seb128> pitti, g-s-d/u-s-d gsettings schemas are shared and in gnome-settings-daemon-schemas which is built by g-s-d
<seb128> so u-s-d depends on a g-s-d binary
<seb128> so g-s-d needs to follow u-s-d
<pitti> aah
<seb128> we meant to reverse that
<seb128> build the schemas from u-s-d
<seb128> but didn't get to do it this cycle
<pitti> seb128: that means it's not low-risk to update g-s-d from 3.8 to 3.12?
<seb128> we need to make sure there is no schemas incompatible changes indeed
<Laney> check the schemas diff, Tim said he took care to make sure there aren't any dropped or changed keys
<seb128> but I think the GNOME team checked for that/added back the keys that were deprecated
<pitti> ack, I'll watch out for that
<seb128> danke
<pitti> Laney: I'll review the g-s-d merge
<darkxst> yes I reverted all schema keys that were reverted
<Laney> excellent, thanks
<Laney> darkxst: can you update your usd branch to have version ubuntu3 please?
<Laney> I'm going to change that for the upload
<pitti> darkxst: do you have https://launchpad.net/~darkxst/+archive/ubuntu/gnome-desktop/+sourcepub/4435403/+listing-archive-extra in some branch, or should I copy over the debian/ dir and commit that as merge?
<darkxst> pitti, see bug 1372346
<ubot5> bug 1372346 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[FFe] gnome-desktop 3.12 transition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372346
<pitti> darkxst: ah, splendid; thanks
<Laney> okay, that's all uploaded (apart from g-s-d/g-c-c), I'll sort out the vcs after lunch
<Laney> hopefully someone will accept them so that we get some builds
<pitti> Laney: I'll do g-s-d; then you can accept wiht your release hat on :)
<Laney> sounds good
 * Laney finds a victim for g-c-c
<Laney> not really, /me goes to lunch :P
<Laney> biab
<jdstrand> seb128: ack, thanks
<jdstrand> for some reason I always forget to do the vcs on lightdm. I'm not sure why. some weird mental block...
<seb128> jdstrand, hey, yw! I uploaded the fix so we should be fine
<darkxst> Laney, will fix u-s-d version, then i'm off to bed
<darkxst> Laney, actually the branch is ubuntu3, was only the ppa that was bumped
<jdstrand> seb128: very much appreciated
<seb128> no worry!
<pitti> darkxst: OOI, what happened to debian/gnome-update-wallpaper-cache.c…?
<darkxst> pitti, its not needed anymore, g-s-d runs in the installer these days
<pitti> darkxst: I thought that was for generating a pre-scaled background image in ~/.cache, to avoid having to scale the selected bg image during boot?
<seb128> pitti, g-s-d runs on ubiquity and the cached version is copied after the installation
<pitti> ack
<darkxst> pitti, well yes, but g-s-d didnt used to run on ubiquity
<pitti> darkxst, seb128: reviewed, one question in https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/utopic/gnome-settings-daemon/lp1372346/+merge/236308
<darkxst> pitti, pretty sure the input source switcher helper doesnt exist in u-s-d
<pitti> /usr/lib/unity-settings-daemon/usd-test-input-helper
<pitti> not sure what that is
<pitti> darkxst: ah, I guess I could just grep the code, hang on
<pitti> darkxst: right; thanks
<pitti> Laney: I'm reviewing g-c-c too now, FYI; test-building/test-booting
<Sweetshark> seb128: friendly ping about libreoffice upload ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, oh, where is that again?
<seb128> Sweetshark, you should use the sponsoring queue or drop me email for those, IRC pings don't stick ;-)
<seb128> dpm, hey, want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gallery-app/some-translations-tweaks/+merge/236511? not sure what we should do we the translate upstream/in ubuntu, does it make sense to make those project use X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack?
<Sweetshark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/utopic/4.3.2/ <- here they are
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<dgadomski> Trevinho: thanks (bug 1125442), I will try to implement it on the core level
<ubot5> bug 1125442 in Compiz "Always Visible and On Top Windows Steal Focus on Workspace Switch" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1125442
<Trevinho> dgadomski: thank you, let me know if you need some assistance, questions or anything else
<pitti> Laney: g-c-c and g-s-d waiting in unapproved: )
<Laney> hey
<Laney> pitti: thanks
<Laney> queue looking nice and fat now
<dpm> seb128, I'm not sure, tbh. As far as I know, the plan is to migrate the system apps that are .debs to .clicks, but bfiller should know more.
<seb128> dpm, but those changes shouldn't hurt even if that case, if we share translations between upstream and Ubuntu?
<dpm> seb128, that's fine by me, I'll +1, but ultimately the MP will need to be top-approved by someone in bfiller's team
<seb128> dpm, right, going to ping them as well
<seb128> dpm, but I wanted to check with you about the X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpacks
<dpm> seb128, so in summary, it's ok to use them for gallery, but just wanted to mention that at some point translations might need to be moved to the upstream click, if the app happens to migrate to click (and until we have click support in langpacks, or a better mechanism)
<seb128> dpm, right, which is why I updated the pot as well
<seb128> but meanwhile it's going to avoid us having to fight with outdated templates
<seb128> dpm, do you know if anyone is planning to work on making launchpad support updating the pot server side for us?
<seb128> seems like it would be an investment that would pay back
<dpm> seb128, I fully agree. I cannot say for certain, but from the little I know and my experience with LP, no one is.
<dpm> we've discussed updating the templates in the ci train, though
<seb128> dpm, can you just raise it as a concern/don't you guys have stakeholder meetings? ;-)
<dpm> seb128, I've not been a stakeholder in LP for a few years :)
<seb128> Sweetshark, libreoffice uploaded, sorry for the delay, up to the release team next
<dpm> seb128, but yeah, it's something in my radar, not sure yet about the best solution
<dpm> well, I know the solution, just don't know how to make it happen without anyone available to work on it :)
<seb128> dpm, well, as an UE manager you can probably flag things you see as impacting our ability to deliver in some ways? ;-)
<seb128> dpm, anyway, we are going to keep dancing around those issues until we find resources to properly address them
<seb128> which is fine, but it would probably pay back to have somebody spending a week on launchpad and fix it for good
<seb128> rather than keeping running into "damn, outdated, need to mp, chase people, get things merged, to land, etc"
<dpm> seb128, yeah, I've had exactly that discussion with LP devs a few years back, and I've been chasing people for ages too. In any case, we agree. I can only promise I'll re-raise it and try to do my best to find out a way to fix it.
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<Sweetshark> seb128: np, thanks so much for uploading.
<seb128> yw!
<Laney> tkamppeter: do you know your foo2zjs sync reverts the recommends→suggests change in the previous ubuntu upload?
<tkamppeter> Laney, forgot abot that. I will check and ask the Debian guy whether he could overtake the change.
<Laney> kay, thanks, rejecting meanwhile
<tkamppeter> Laney, I will try to get the change be accepted by Debian and if yes I will sync again, otherwise only overtake the lcms2 fix.
<Laney> You could just merge and keep the tix change
<tkamppeter> Laney, some packages of trhe printing stack cannot be synced due to policy differences in Debian and Ubuntu.
<Laney> Since you synced foo2zjs already I don't think that applies here :)
<FJKong> seb128: could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1365208 is this a bug?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365208 in Ubuntu Kylin "There is "Restart" item in startup menu after power on/restart/log in system, the item will disappear in a few minutes" [Medium,Confirmed]
<FJKong> seb128: restart menu item will disappear on both ubuntu and ubuntu-kylin
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I see that
<FJKong> Laney: it is very weird..
<willcooke> righty ho
<willcooke> going to start the meeting in a couple of mins using meetingology
<desrt> meetingology?
<willcooke> going to *try* I should say
<willcooke> desrt, be prepared to be amazed
<willcooke> I don't know, maybe sit down or something
<willcooke> it's a bot to take minutes for us
<Laney> we should have a vote on something
<Laney> that feature man
<willcooke> let's put that to the vote
<seb128> FJKong, sure, I can have a look
<FJKong> seb128: ok
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Weekly Meeting 2014-09-30
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 30 15:30:41 2014 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<willcooke> Roll call:  attente_, desrt, FJkong, happyaron, laney, larsu, qengho, seb128, sweetshark, tkamppeter
<desrt> hihi
 * Sweetshark reporting in.
<seb128> hey
<willcooke> I'm going to set the topic to each person in turn
<brookswarner> hi willcooke seb128
<willcooke> attente_, we'll come back to you at the end :)
 * Sweetshark thinks we should vote on "buy Bjoern a private helicopter". its the usual testcase for meetbot votes.
<willcooke> #topic desrt
<willcooke> desrt, you're up first
<desrt> hi.  not a super-productive week.  mostly did reviewing and worked on a few minor API additions for glib
<desrt> spent some time visiting a friend in the hospital...
<desrt> not much else to say -- too bad for our first fancy meeting with the bot :)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thank desrt
<willcooke> *thanks
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
<willcooke> FJKong, you're up
<FJKong> * Dash pinyin search, talked to bregma bregma targets for 15.04, he suggest we discuess it at DC Sprint
<FJKong> * Bug #1365208, tested uk and ubuntu, bug confirmed
<ubot5> bug 1365208 in Ubuntu Kylin "There is "Restart" item in startup menu after power on/restart/log in system, the item will disappear in a few minutes" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365208
<FJKong> * feature of searching on google for gnome-terminal, kylin still not accept it yet
<FJKong> * wiki page is done,  Ubuntu Membership Board meeting is at October 2nd, 2014 at 22:00:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting
<FJKong> * Visa: all material are done, interview at Oct 6
<FJKong> to be done:
<FJKong> * do research on lib for remap pinyin and Chinese
<FJKong> * when should remap, and when should  just pass the string untouched?
<FJKong> * National Day Holidays
<FJKong>  eof
<willcooke> thanks FJKong - good luck with the Ubuntu membership and the visa interview :)
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
<FJKong> willcooke: thanks
<willcooke> happyaron, are you about?
 * willcooke expects not - given that its late
<FJKong> 23:34 I think he is sleeping
<willcooke> if you are, we'll come back to you happyaron
<FJKong> not like me
<willcooke> yeah I think so too
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> ok..
<willcooke> #topic Laney
<willcooke> Laney, you're up
<Laney> • Lots of FFe reviews, queue reviews, accepts, unblocks & so on
<Laney> • Patch piloted yesterday
<Laney> • Drove (with Tim) the gnome-desktop3 transition, will see where we are in a little bit when the builds & publisher shake out
<Laney> • GStreamer, evince updates
<Laney> • a-l-m bugfix for duplicate Security & Privacy icons
<Laney> • Fix FTBFS & do some multi-arching in Debian as a result of the new gobject-introspection. Should be complete there now.
<Laney> ⚓
<desrt> Laney: thanks for the unicode
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> (d-conf update too)
<Laney> you're welcome
<willcooke> Good stuff, thanks a lot Laney
<Laney> I got moved down the list which gave me time to find a nice one
<willcooke> #topic larsu
<willcooke> larsu, how goes?
<larsu> unproductive week for me as well due to sickness last week :/
<larsu> I finally finished the Icon stuff in uitk today
<larsu> which makes unity8 tests pass so that they can finally start using it
<larsu> which gives them hack-free rectangular icons
<larsu> (same for system settings)
<larsu> seb128: we should be able to remove the "width: height" thing you added to that MR
<seb128> system settings is already using it
<willcooke> excellent!
<seb128> oh, nice
<seb128> btw the settings icon is wrongly shapped on the device for some reason
<seb128> let's see if your update fixes it
<larsu> otherwise I did some bug triage, but really didn't get much else done on the couch last week
<willcooke> hope you're feeling better larsu
<larsu> seb128: I hope. It was quite a bit of meddling around. I think a qml expert should do this next time
 * larsu couldn't find one sadly
<Laney> and now i
<seb128> larsu, thanks for stepping up and doing it!
<willcooke> #topic qengho
<Laney> and now it is you*
<larsu> willcooke: ya, much better now. Thanks!
<seb128> larsu, ask Laney next time, he's a big fish and a toolkit expert
<larsu> will do :)
<willcooke> XD
<willcooke> qengho, your turn
<Laney> teach a man to fish
<desrt> man down!
<willcooke> he's marked as away
<willcooke> ok, moving on
<willcooke> #topic seb128
<willcooke> seb128, your turn
<seb128> ubuntu-system-settings for touch
<seb128> ∘ update the storage panel to be able to read icons info for scopes
<seb128> ∘ made the trust store applications name show translated
<seb128> ∘ fixed some scrolling issues
<seb128> ∘ tweaked the storage backend to better handle the krillin partitions
<seb128> ∘ reviews
<seb128> • fixed an UI bug in gallery
<seb128> • small bugfix upload for lightdm
<seb128> • some desktop bugfixes
<seb128> • tested the gnome-desktop transition before it got uploaded
<seb128> • reviewed/tested empathy upgrade
<seb128> • some sponsoring
<seb128> • usual share of bugs triaging and desktop discussions
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> Thanks a lot seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweetshark
<willcooke> Sweetshark, how goes LibreOffice
<Sweetshark> • first added, then removed mergedlibs because of fdo#84315 	
<Sweetshark> • finalized LibreOffice 4.3.2.2 (some upstream guidance there too: releng was on vacation, we had someone step in for the first time)
<Sweetshark> • wrote a integration test for fdo#84315 in Python upstream -- sadly exposing JVM bootstrap issues on in the Pyyhon test stuff
<Sweetshark> • will look into rewriting the same in Java now
<Sweetshark> • code dumped the docker/saltstack based tinderbox infra framework at https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/gitweb?p=tb3-docker.git;a=summary
<Sweetshark> • upcoming week: bisect the mergedlibs thing, if test is there, see if we still can get mergedlibs back, for context:
<Sweetshark> • • libmerged reduced cold startup from 3 seconds to 2 seconds on a SSD, see my ad-hoc measurements at http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/minutes-of-ESC-call-td4123642.html
<Sweetshark> • • some people reported cold startup of ~13 seconds on spinning disc hardware, I assume mergedlibs to be very measurable there
<Sweetshark> EOF
<Sweetshark> whops - that looks like a utf-8 fail ;)
<willcooke> thanks Sweetshark
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
<willcooke> tkamppeter, what's new in printing?
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.0.59 upstream and in Utopic, with several bug fixes on color management, the latest ippusbxd, and a PPD for IPP Everywhere (PWG Raster) printers.
<tkamppeter> - Dialog with Brother about their work on IPP Everywhere printers and them testing Ubuntu's IPP Everywhere printer support
<tkamppeter> - Bought an add-on module which should make IPP Everywhere printers out of HP lasers.
 * willcooke is excited about the dialogue with Brother
<willcooke> You will probably remember tkamppeter and I had some meetings with printer makers a little while ago, and this is the first fruit of those meetings.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> Got knowledge of http://www.mopria.org/ which seems simply some marketing of IPP Everywhere printers but not coming from the PWG who created IPP Everywhere.
<willcooke> :/
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
<willcooke> Worked on:
<willcooke> - Released lightdm 1.12.0
<willcooke> - Bug triage, fixing
<willcooke> - Away on holiday for two days
<willcooke> Currently working on:
<willcooke> - Preparing LightDM 1.10.2 SRU
<willcooke> - Bug fixing for utopic release
<willcooke> Not blocked on anything.
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
<willcooke> TheMuso
<willcooke> * SPent most of this week trying to come up with a report on our Section 508 compliance WRT the Ubuntu desktop, however vague queries are vague so I could only give a general overview on where we stand.
<willcooke> * Spent some time doing a little upstream work for the speech dispatcher project, getting a release out the door. Going forward I may want to spend more time on this given it would be beneficial for the phone as the TTS server that is used for TTS related things including accessibility.
<willcooke> * Reviewed my revisions to the accessibility wiki documentation to see if I had missed anything obvious, could probably use some improvement, will be updating soon.
<willcooke> #topic attente_
<willcooke> Heyhey attente_ :)
<willcooke> your turn
<attente_> hi willcooke :)
<attente_> i've been in the hospital for the past ~2 weeks, but almost back to full health and i think i'm scheduled for discharge this weekend
<desrt> attente_: hi :)
<attente_> Laney, i remember that bug, but wasn't able to get a working xmonad session, if you can test this branch, https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/unity-control-center/non-gnome-unity-ibus-support, it might make it work again
<larsu> attente_: hi!
<attente_> i'm the friend that desrt has been visiting in hospital
<seb128> attente_, hey, nice to read that you are doing better!
<attente_> thanks!
<willcooke> attente_, very very happy to hear that you are on the mend.  Take it easy buddy
<willcooke> #topic Any other business
<willcooke> #vote should we buy Sweetshark a helicopter
<meetingology> Please vote on: should we buy Sweetshark a helicopter
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<willcooke> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from willcooke
<desrt> +0.5
<attente_> haha
<meetingology> +0.5 received from desrt
<Laney> -1000 # for laney please
<meetingology> -1000 # for laney please received from Laney
<desrt> hm.  vote isn't going too well
<willcooke> voting ends in 5 seconds
<Sweetshark> +0 abstain -- I might be considered biased otherwise.
<meetingology> +0 abstain -- I might be considered biased otherwise. received from Sweetshark
<desrt> Sweetshark: +0 or -0?
<willcooke> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: should we buy Sweetshark a helicopter
<meetingology> Votes for:0 Votes against:2 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Motion denied
<willcooke> Well, I can't say I'm surprised
<willcooke> better luck next time Sweetshark
<desrt> i voted for!
<desrt> (weakly)
<willcooke> Anything else from anyone before we end?
 * desrt guesses that the +0.5 was parsed as "+0" followed by some junk
 * willcooke waits 1 minute
<Laney> https://medium.com/travel-adventure/what-its-like-to-fly-the-23-000-singapore-airlines-suites-class-17d9f3fee0d
<Laney> that
<willcooke> O_o
<desrt> Laney: new standard for company travel?
<desrt> maybe we ought to have a vote on this one ;)
<willcooke> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 30 15:54:38 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2014/ubuntu-desktop.2014-09-30-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> right, thanks a lot guys
<willcooke> I think the bot is a good thing
<seb128> thanks
<Sweetshark> meetingology is certainly the better meetbot. When we voted on my helicopter on #libreoffice-qa it crashed the meetbot there ...
<meetingology> Sweetshark: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<willcooke> haha - you were saying?
<seb128> willcooke, does it give us better logging or something?
<desrt> Sweetshark: reevaluate your opinion yet? :)
<willcooke> seb128, it means I don't have to grep my IRC logs for robert_ancell and TheMuso
<seb128> willcooke, out of the voting I didn't notice we used it much in fact?
<willcooke> I email them a dump of the log, and now it's a URL with some sort of organisation
<Laney> It makes a little webpage
<Laney> and it can set the channel topic if the bot has permissions ...
<desrt> ya -- the logging is clearly the most useful part -- particularly for those who cannot attend
<willcooke> logs don't like unicode though
<desrt> strictly speaking, irc has no particular encoding....
<desrt> most of the world has decided that this means that everyone ought to use utf8
<desrt> bot disagrees, apparently
<willcooke> it's holding out for emoji
<desrt> actually, it may be the fault of your browser
<willcooke> 🚽
<desrt> this is just a text file, so if it was served without any encoding hints, your browser picks one by default
<Sweetshark> desrt: looks like the page has an "encoding: windows-1252" hint -- which is ... *cough* oldschool.
<Laney> seb128: can you tag&push lp:~darkxst/unity/lp1372346 please?
<Laney> just a no change rebuild
<seb128> Laney, bzr merge, debcommit -r, push?
<Laney> should be bzr branch; bzr tag; bzr push lp:unity
<seb128> I never used bzr tag
<seb128> should I specify the version?
<seb128> or is it clever?
<Laney> it knows to use the changelog revision by default
<seb128> Created tag 7.3.1+14.10.20140915-0ubuntu2.
<seb128> seems ok
<Laney> good old bzr
<seb128> k, done
<Laney> great
<Laney> ta
<seb128> yw
 * Laney watches for a cheese/ppc build
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/3875
<Laney> see you later!
<willcooke> later yall
<seb128> Laney, have a nice evening!
<excalibr> someone commented that the installer bug that wipes user's hard drives still not fixed in utopic final beta iso though it's marked as fix released in the bug report https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1265192
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1265192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Install/reinstall wipes out all/other partitions" [Critical,Triaged]
<robert_ancell> jdstrand, in lightdm should debian/patches/*_apparmor-*.patch just be applied to trunk, i.e. they are no more Ubuntu specific than the current apparmor config in trunk?
<robert_ancell> Also, could you do MPs for changes like this in the future?
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: re MPs> yeah, you've asked me to do that in the past and I actually thought about it this time, then got distracted (sorry)
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: feel free to apply 07_apparmor-chrome.patch and 08_apparmor-updates.patch
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: 06_apparmor-unix.patch you may not want to apply since only Ubuntu has unix rules for apparmor
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: on the other hand, distros can patch them out, so it is up to you
<jdstrand> (only Ubuntu 14.10 has unix rules)
<jdstrand> they same could've been said for dbus and 13.10 and signal/ptrace for 14.04
<robert_ancell> jdstrand, are they going upstream? The current lightdm trunk is for lightdm 1.14 which will be for 15.04
<jdstrand> so, up to you how you want to handle it
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: yes, they are all going upstream. I don't know when they will be accepted
 * jdstrand notes we are upstream for apparmor userspace, but upstream in this context I took to mean upstream kernel
<robert_ancell> jdstrand, do you have a bug link?
<robert_ancell> ah
<jdstrand> robert_ancell: it will work fine with a 2.9 apparmor parser if the kernel doesn't support it. I think suse will have 2.9 in their next release, but their upcoming release and debian will have the 2.8 parser
<jdstrand> if you aren't going to apply these, probably want to carry dbus, signal and ptrace as patches too
<robert_ancell> OK, I'll just make a note that we require apparmor 2.9 and debian can patch out those changes
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<jdstrand> it isn't like it is difficult. the Debian apparmor team is aware of this stuff
<jdstrand> but, we are upstreaming all this stuff
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-01
<darkxst> robert_ancell, hey, if you have a chance could you take a look at my latest g-s-d/g-c-c MP's that should unblock gnome-desktop transition
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I reviewed all the ones I saw - which ones are outstanding?
<darkxst> robert_ancell, I filed 2 this morning
<robert_ancell> darkxst, got the links?
<darkxst> https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/utopic/gnome-settings-daemon/lp1372346-nodatetime/+merge/236639
<darkxst> https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/utopic/gnome-control-center/lp1372346-noautotz
<darkxst> robert_ancell, also bug 1376069, you missed that when you patched it for unity-control-center?
<ubot5> bug 1376069 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "Recommend unity-control-center | gnome-control-center" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376069
<robert_ancell> ah, good catch
<robert_ancell> darkxst, so, does the datetime plugin build now?
<darkxst> robert_ancell, no, I disabled it from building
<darkxst> it was new code, so couldnt just revert it back to geoclue
<darkxst> its only really used for the automatic timezone stuff anyway (atleast in 3.12)
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> darkxst, Laney: hmm, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/3.12.2-1ubuntu1 is stuck on depwait on geoclue-2.0
<pitti> that's in universe
<willcooke> morning all
<larsu> hi willcooke!
<willcooke> o/
<pitti> hey willcooke, hey larsu
<pitti> oh, is didrocks already on holidays in Japan?
<willcooke> pitti, yup
<willcooke> oh, pitti - I was talking with jpds about this yesterday:  https://www.libreoffice.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=33461
<ubot5> bugs.freedesktop.org bug 33461 in general "Allow extra mount options from udev rules" [Enhancement,New]
<willcooke> pitti, are you going to be in DC?  Can we have a chat about it?
<pitti> willcooke: yes and yes :)
<darkxst> pitti, hey
<larsu> hi pitti :)
<darkxst> fix for that is in unapproved
<willcooke> thx pitti
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> hey seb128
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<pitti> seb128: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-rtm/ FYI :)
<seb128> pitti, thanks, Laney pointed that out yesterday
<darkxst> pitti or seb128, can you bump g-s-d and g-c-c from unapproved?
<seb128> bump?
<pitti> darkxst: oh nice, thanks for fixing the geoclue issue
<pitti> darkxst: so supposedly in V we want to drop geoclue and promote geoclue-2.0?
<pitti> darkxst: formally I'm not allowed to accept the packages, but these are quite obvious, I'll do it
<darkxst> pitti, that would be nice, but geoclue-2.0 drops the plugins and perhaps a few other bits.
<seb128> pitti, you can wait some 15min for Laney to be on otherwise
<darkxst> gnome-shell-pomodoro also need a no change rebuild
<pitti> darkxst: for libgnome-desktop?
<darkxst> pitti, yes
<darkxst> its a gnome-shell extensions, but it actually has  a program that links against libgnome-desktop as well
<pitti> darkxst: according to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt quite a few more
<pitti> like mailnag
<pitti> darkxst: anyway, I'll upload these two
<darkxst> pitti, mailnag is a python script
<darkxst> ?
<darkxst> quite a few of the things are blocked by g-s-d/u-s-d not being installable though
<pitti> oh hmm, then it's uninstallable because of something else in between
<pitti> yeah, let's wait for these two then
<pitti> (pomodoro still building locally)
<darkxst> Also I don't know why cinnamon deps on gnome-settings-daemon, when it has its own cinnamon-settings-daemon
<seb128> they don't?
<seb128> or likely a bug
<darkxst> seb128, cinnamon package has a build-dep on gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> it might need the schemas for something?
<Laney> hallo
<larsu> hi Laney!
<darkxst> seb128, its actually a binary-dep gnome-settings-daemon (>= 2.91.5.1), so they would not even get the schemas
<darkxst> probably just left over from old packaging
<seb128> remember, that package comes from Debian which doesn't split the schemas
<darkxst> hey Laney
<Laney> hey larsu ;-)
<seb128> Laney, good morning, how are you?
<Laney> gsd sure would get the schemas transitively, or else that would be pretty broken
<Laney> seb128: good, although we didn't do very well at the pub quiz yesterday >:(
<Laney> you?
<Laney> darkxst: thanks for the fixes
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<darkxst> Laney, np
<Laney> erm
<Laney> looks like gnome-desktop3 just went in
<seb128> nice
<willcooke> \o/
<larsu> neat
<darkxst> great! thanks for the help pushing it through ;)
<darkxst> Laney, pitti, seb128 ^
<Laney> yw, thanks for the work too
<Laney> enjoy the shiny(ish)
<pitti> darkxst: thanks for your work!
<Laney> Someone remind me how key grabbing is supposed to work for media keys in u-s-d?
<Laney> I'm trying to debug my non-working keys and I see that we don't start the legacy keygrabber there
<Laney> if I make it start then the keys work
<Laney> I don't know why it worked before because this code path was the same in trusty
<Laney> oh
<Laney> it moved to Unity didn't it
<darkxst> Laney, yes Unity grew its on keygrabber, however I though the legacy keygrabber was being kept in u-s-d?
<Laney> not for Ubuntu sessions
<darkxst> no for 'legacy' sessions like flashback
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> but my problem is in a unity session
<Laney> so not the legacy code
<darkxst> Laney, oh, no idea then, I thought you run some non-unity DE?
<Laney> different machine
<Laney> desktop is unity
<Laney> darkxst: is it u-s-d -> WM keygrabber over dbus?
<Laney> looks like it
<darkxst> Laney, I am not sure how unity does it, but in GNOME, I think its the other way around
<Laney> there's methods on org.gnome.Shell on the session bus to grab and ungrab
<darkxst> Laney, yes, but I think the WM takes the grab before g-s-d knows about it
<darkxst> though its been a while since I looked at that code
<pitti> Sweetsha1k: "Jenkins Fixed - utopic-adt-libreoffice 301" -- wohoo!!
<pitti> first time ever
<pitti> (in utopic)
<Laney> bad news, now you have to keep it passing :p
<pitti> good news, now we automatically hold back new uploads that break LO!
<pitti> Laney: *tsk*, you have a *lot* to learn about selling stuff :)
<Sweetsha1k> pitti: \o/
<Laney> :)
<Laney> Trevinho: yo, how can I get unity to print out its LOG_DEBUG messages?
<Sweetshark> the bad news are only half as bad once you take into account the good news.
<Sweetshark> and hey: enabling mergedlibs completely b0rked LibreOffice base, but autopkgtests completed just fine still :/
<Sweetshark> hohum, although this solves only half the problem as I assume its easier to make LibreOffice FTBFS with an update, than to break the deployed binaries.
<Sweetshark> but yeah, good stuff.
<Laney> aaaaaaaaaha
<Laney> u-c-c bug, looking like
<seb128> the keybinding one?
<Laney> ya
<seb128> it writes a buggy config?
<Laney> possibly
<seb128> it works if you use g-c-c?
<seb128> or how did you get to the conclusion that it's u-c-c?
<Laney> I can fix it up in gsettings to work
<Laney> but...
<Laney> gcc writes the same thing
 * Laney checks if shell works
<seb128> could be the compiz/unity parser being overstrict on the syntax?
<seb128> what's the difference between the non working and your hand fixed version?
<Trevinho> Laney: UNITY_LOG_SEVERITY="<root>error;unity.your.component=debug"
<Trevinho> Laney: or just set everything to debug, but it's probably a mess with that
<Trevinho> so better to set a proper filter
<Laney> darkxst: I think you want to take https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit?h=gnome-3-12&id=db497a2ecfccc8ad9284353826f32fc75ca78ecd into shell
<Laney> media keys are broken now because you have the gsd half
<dgadomski> hello everyone
<dgadomski> Trevinho: regarding bug 1125442: what is the policy for adding config options? can I just add it to metadata/core.xml.in or should I do it via ubuntu-specific patch in debian/patches?
<ubot5> bug 1125442 in Compiz "Always Visible and On Top Windows Steal Focus on Workspace Switch" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1125442
<Trevinho> dgadomski: hi
<Trevinho> dgadomski: no, just change the files... No patches needed
<dgadomski> Trevinho: tks, I will make a merge request after testing this a bit
<Laney> darkxst: oh, lolz, you already revert that
<Trevinho> dgadomski: nice
<Laney> okay now I'm inside compiz ...
<seb128> Laney, nice!
<Laney> NO
<Trevinho> :)
<seb128> Laney, I wonder if we should restore the gtk line wrapping hack before release, we said we might if there was still issues and we still have some
<seb128> larsu, ^
<larsu> do we still have issues?
<seb128> we do
<larsu> you mean the label < 640px thing, right?
<larsu> seb128: a lot?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> not sure "a lot" I can see at least 3 cases regularly on my desktop with my limited use of UIs
<seb128> 1-
<Laney> can we patch them?
<seb128> 1. go in nautilus in a folder with image, select a bunch, do right click -> properties
<seb128> 2. gedit, open a new instance type something, open a tab, type something, try to close gedit
<seb128> 3. the polkit dialogs
<seb128> e.g trying to unlock the user settings panel
<larsu> I'm guessing most of these will be fixed upstream already
<larsu> so it doesn't make much sense for us to pull in all those patches
<larsu> I sy let's put the gtk hack in and remove it right at the start of next cycle
<seb128> Laney, we always can, but I assume that since it didn't happen until now it's not going to be done by magical way before freeze
 * larsu prefers happy users in stable releases, and this is something we can easily spot
<seb128> larsu, +1
<Laney> who said magical?
<Laney> but what evs, I don't mind
<seb128> well, it didn't happen in a whole cycle, why would that change now?
<larsu> I don't mind == +1, right?
<Laney> ?!?!?!?!
<larsu> :P
<Laney> because we might decide to do the work?
<seb128> if that was annoying people enough for them to do the work that would have happened
<Laney> and I don't understand why having a fix upstream means we would be less likely to have a fix
<seb128> I fixed a bunch
<Laney> these arguments are weird to me
<seb128> but it's just not high priority enough to spend day on those
<seb128> days
<seb128> Laney, well, my argument is that clearly it's not an itch people are wanting the scratch
<seb128> so sure I could start assigning bugs and we can force some action to happen
<seb128> but I don't think it's high enough importance to do that
<larsu> Laney: we've fixed quite a few of those upstream. It's just that there are a lot of them (I hadn't seen any of the ones seb pointed to)
<seb128> so I suggest we do the easy thing and put the workaround back and let people focus on their work
<seb128> larsu, can you confirm those I described?
<larsu> seb128: all except (3), because I don't know how to summon one of those
<Laney> pkexec ls
<seb128> larsu, as I wrote, go to settings->user and click "unlock"
<larsu> seb128: yes.
<seb128> k
<larsu> I'm fine with fixing those before release, but I'm afraid there might be more of them
<seb128> yeah, that was my issue as well
<seb128> we clearly have such bugs
<seb128> like I just listed a few ones that annoyed me
<seb128> but I'm sure there are more
<seb128> and since we didn't have action on those it's clearly something we didn't actively look at resolving
<seb128> ok, another one
<Laney> Actually I would support doing it before release if we actually fix ones we find
<seb128> - software-properties, do a change, close it, the dialog to tell you to refresh the apt database
<Laney> Refusing to fix easily resolvable bugs makes me kind of sad
<seb128> Laney, I can't justify fixing those being higher priority that e.g touch rtm work
<seb128> but if we have people who have nothing to do that is higher priority and want to do that, sure
<larsu> seb128: let's start by making bugs to track that we need to do this?
<larsu> that's better than just adding the workround
<seb128> you want me to open bugs about each case and tag them?
<seb128> Laney, well, it's not "refusing to fix bugs", it's just that adding back the hack to gtk doesn't create any issue and bring us to the same user visible state with less work
<seb128> we are going to get those fixes over time with updates and sync from Debian
<seb128> then we can drop the workaround and we overall spend less time on the issue to get at the same result
<seb128> being proactive in backporting individual fixes to utopic doesn't give us any advantage
 * willcooke going for some food
 * willcooke -> EOD - g'night
<robert_ancell> mterry, Do you happen to know what might be being updated for a user every 300s on the phone? bug 1376357
<ubot5> bug 1376357 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm writing the same DEBUG message to /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376357
<willcooke> qengho, still about?
<qengho> willcooke: yep1
<qengho> Only 1700 here.
<willcooke> I know you like to start at like 0400 :)
<qengho> Some days. Not today.
<qengho> What's up?
<willcooke> could you do me a favour and check and reply to my email before EOD
<willcooke> I need your blessing before tomorrow my time
<willcooke> sure it's already on your list, but just want to make sure that tomorrow is smooth :)
<willcooke> also want to make sure you can access the gdoc
<qengho> willcooke: looks good to me.
<willcooke> qengho, sweet!  thanks man!
 * willcooke goes back to work on more important things
<willcooke> http://www.harbourbrewing.com/product/-india-pale-ale.php
<willcooke> g'night
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-02
<pitti> Good morning
<willcooke> morning folks
<willcooke> hey TheMuso
<TheMuso> Hey willcooke.
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> morning seb128
<willcooke> seb128, would you have time to help me with the what's new in 14.10 list today?
<willcooke> or tomorrow is fine
<willcooke> or just a short list via email
<willcooke> whatevs
<willcooke> I just don't want to be scratching around at the last minute on Monday night :)
<willcooke> I found the blueprints for 14.10 - but not a whole lot to go on there
<seb128> willcooke, hey, I just replied to your email
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> wow
<willcooke> thanks
<seb128> willcooke, you are not going to like the reply much though
<willcooke> ha
<seb128> reality is that we don't have much that changed enough to be marketing material
<willcooke> nah - that reply is good
<willcooke> that's what I thought would be the caase
<willcooke> *case
<seb128> we basically iterated over what we have, some updates, bugfixing, polish
<willcooke> so now it's confirmed I can get on with it
<seb128> lot of touch work
<willcooke> yeah
<seb128> we did some updates like gtk, some GNOME components/apps
<seb128> but nothing of that is significant enough/user visible enough for a marketing page
<seb128> "continuing improving hidpi support" could be one item
<Laney> hey
<seb128> Laney, good morning, wie gehts?
<larsu_> hi Laney!
<larsu_> oh, I'm named weirdly
<Laney> keep it, it makes you look important
<Laney> it's going well thanks, had a board games night last night
<Laney> we didn't defeat wu feng, BUT!
<Laney> realised that every time we played that game we've played this one rule wrong which makes it way harder than it should be
<Laney> so next time he's going down
<willcooke> thx seb
<Laney> what's up larsu et seb128 et willcooke?
<willcooke> it's all going on today
<seb128> Laney, what game is that?
<Laney> it's called Ghost Stories
<Laney> and it's by a french guy!
<seb128> haha
<seb128> http://www.amazon.com/Asmodee-5511826-Ghost-Stories/dp/B001J77UUQ
<Laney> that's it
<seb128> it has good reviews
<larsu> Laney: not much, feeling unimportant now that you mentioned it
<larsu> Laney: I'm off for a short vacation at the baltic sea after today
<Laney> yeah it's a fun game
<Laney> larsu: why unimportant? :(
<Laney> I saw there's a public holiday in .de tomorrow
<Laney> Tag der Deutschen Einheit!
<seb128> not important because he lost the tail after his nick?
<larsu> Laney: "keep it, it makes you look important"
<larsu> Laney: yep, gives us a nice long weekend :)
<Laney> ah, forgot about that already :p
<Laney> you're always important to me ♥
<seb128> oh, speaking about long w.e
<larsu> Laney:  :)
 * seb128 needs to put a vac day on monday
<Laney> ;)
<seb128> lol
 * willcooke prepares his REJECT button
<Laney> hmm
 * seb128 walks out and let Laney and larsu together
<Laney> I've got some bug in the last day
<Laney> where my background doesn't load properly like 50% of the time
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/what.png
<larsu> I love that url...
<Laney> also do I normally have those icons?
<larsu> Laney: there's supposed to be a bg image?
<seb128> hum
<Laney> yes
<Laney> I don't even know what that gradient is
<larsu> Laney: text shadow on the icons is wrong
<seb128> it's like nautilus was failing to read its config
<larsu> ya
<Laney> happens loads
<larsu> Laney: you can set a gradient in bg settings
<seb128> do yo have anything wrong in the logs?
<larsu> Laney: in GNOME...
<Laney> I was ignoring it yesterday because I was logging in all the time to fix that unity bug
<seb128> larsu, in unity as well
<larsu> seb128: ah, in the combo box
 * larsu didn't see that at first
<seb128> well, wrong bg + icons displayed when they should ... looks like to me that nautilus is not reading the correct gsettings config or something
<Laney> running nautilus doesn't bring it back
<seb128> well
<seb128> oh
<seb128> OH
<larsu> is the file in org.gnome.desktop.background.picture-uri correct?
<seb128> what is handling your desktop?
<seb128> click on one of those icons
<seb128> and do help->about
<seb128> I bet it's one of the nautilus fork you installed
<seb128> like the cinnamon one
<seb128> or nemo
<Laney> oh
<Laney> does that happen?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> wtf
<seb128> and the first to start wins the desktop
<Laney> WTF!
<Laney> I did install the MATE one
<seb128> there you go
<Laney> yeah that's totally running
<Laney> this seems a bit shitty (how surprising)
<seb128> and it's starting before nautilus half of the time
<larsu> sigh
<Laney> how do these things get started again?
<seb128> /etc/xdf/autostart
<seb128> xdg even
<Laney> okay, I'll file a bug on caja to fix its file
<seb128> to be OnlyShowIn?
<Laney> yep
<seb128> right, makes sense
<larsu> caja is their name for the nautilus fork?
<Laney> it is
<seb128> yet another nautilus fork :/
<seb128> couldn't those guys work together on e.g nemo?
<larsu> the old "can't we work together" argument never worked
<larsu> seb128: when are we switching? :P
<seb128> larsu, to which one? ;-)
<seb128> we should try one every cycle!
<Laney> midnight commander
<larsu> seb128: lol!
<larsu> Laney: ts ts
<seb128> larsu, hum, theme weirdness that might be new to your recent changes/landing
<seb128> larsu, in gedit, the "search" box (the one you get with ctrl-f) has its borders transparents, I don't think it did before
<seb128> which is not specific to o-s for once
<larsu> uh oh
<larsu> seb128: white bg for me - I guess it's supposed to be @theme_bg?
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> I wonder why it's buggy for me :-(
<seb128> I don't know, it used to be white for me as well
<larsu> AH!
<larsu> it's transparent for me as well
<larsu> I wonder what changed that...
<seb128> you just said it was white?
<larsu> yes, because the text view is white as well
<larsu> putting some text there showed me it's actually transparent
<seb128> larsu, oh, I saw it easy because I oped a new document at the first line was selected/with a grey bg for me
<seb128> I've also the 80 columns margin displayed
<larsu> seb128: this is what I'm using for testing now :)
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> oh, that was easy
<larsu> seb128: @theme_base_color is not defined in our themes (it's just called @base_color)
<seb128> but some software use that name?
<larsu> seb128: got copied in with the latest gedit-specific tweaks in apps/gedit.css
<larsu> I'll MR after some more testing
<larsu> ah, there's more @theme_*
<seb128> larsu, danke
<seb128> larsu, can you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/1376432 as well?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1376432 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "GNOME System Monitor Resources graphs show black borders" [Low,Triaged]
<larsu> ya
<seb128> danke
<larsu> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/fix-gedit/+merge/236830
<seb128> larsu, wfm, but if apps/other themes use e.g @theme_base_color, would it make sense to define that variable in our theme?
<larsu> seb128: we've always called it @base_color in our theme. Not sure if we'd break anything if we went with Adwaita's definitions now
<seb128> larsu, can't we add an alias?
<seb128> just @theme_base_color pointing to @base_color
<seb128> so both would work?
<larsu> I'd rather not, there's quite a few of those
<larsu> see colors.css
<seb128> k
<seb128> wfm in any case, thanks
<larsu> sorry, gtk-main.css
<larsu> seb128: in general we discourage applications from reusing variables from the theme
<larsu> instead, they should just give their widgets the right classes
<larsu> i.e, ".background" in this case
<seb128> k
<seb128> bah, GNOME bugzilla is slooow
<larsu> ya :/
<Laney> hosted by RH not Canonical ;-)
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-touch-fr doesn't include indicator-sound.mo anymore, do you know why?
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> seb128: there's indeed no trace of it, but it didn't disappear in the last upload
<pitti> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/185102146/language-pack-touch-fr_1%3A14.10%2B20140909_1%3A14.10%2B20140916.diff.gz
<pitti> it disappeared here
<seb128> pitti, it's in the current rtm image
<pitti> yes
<seb128> pitti, said differently "please don't copy those updates to rtm" :-)
<pitti> no, I stopped doing that, we now build RTM specifig langpacks
<pitti> there should be an update todya
<Laney> I wonder if that glib ever went in
<seb128> Laney, speaking of glib, should be sync the stable version from Debian?
<seb128> Laney, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/glib2.0 looks like it didn't :/
<Laney> yeah I was waiting because desrt said he was going to do a new stable without property deprecation warnings and removing the mutex abort
<Laney> but that didn't come yet so maybe we should take this one
<seb128> Laney, https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?h=glib-2-42&id=b12bd1c3dcfbb398d2462dcf584a1f6d5173ca9a
<seb128> we can at least backport that one if we want
<Laney> there should be a release
<seb128> k
<Laney> let's see what he says later, can decide then
<seb128> the mutex things is going to be removed?
<Laney> just the abort I think
<seb128> or asked differently, do we need to backport https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?h=gtk-2-24&id=fbf38d16bcc26630f0f721d266509f5bc292f606
<Laney> the glib fix would have the same effect
<seb128> desrt, ^
<seb128> k
<seb128> if we are sure we are getting the glib change let's not backport the gtk one then
<Laney> that gtk one is kind of a hack/workaround
<seb128> right, but that's better than nothing
<seb128> well if glib stop aborting even better
<Laney> yes
<pitti> seb128: so, I have not the slightest idea; the logs are already gone as we had two more updates after that
<pitti> seb128: the next automatic update will fix it again
<pitti> (I restored the files)
<seb128> pitti, danke
<Laney> so good having media keys back
<Laney> I was actually getting used to scroll wheeling on the indicator
<Laney> we didn't fix the direction of scroll wheel scrolling in u-c-c -> sound?
<seb128> larsu looked at it but couldn't reproduce
<seb128> seems to depend of the type of pointing device in use
<Laney> didn't the indicator have it before?
<Laney> because that's right for me now
<seb128> yeah, not sure what's the difference :/
<seb128> it's buggy on most u-c-c sliders for me
<seb128> like the keyboard repetitions, a11y, etc as well
<larsu> seb128, Laney: gtk slider scroll direction is different from all sound sliders
<Laney> same
<larsu> afaik
<Laney> you mean u-c-c overrides it to be the other way?
<larsu> only for the sound slider, yes
<Laney> well, seb128 just pointed out that other panels have this too
<Laney> it's backwards for the touchpad on my laptop as well
 * larsu is confused
<Laney> two finger scrolling
<larsu> indeed, two finger scrolling is the opposite direction
<larsu> Laney: xev shows me that different buttons get activated...
<larsu> ah, natural scrolling only affects two-finger scroll on the touchpad, not the scroll wheel one
<larsu> Laney: if you turn natural scrolling off, is it consistent?
<seb128> I don't have that setting on
<Laney> me neither
<seb128> still sound is the wrong way around
<seb128> scroll up make it go lower
<larsu> okay there are two issues here:
<larsu> (1) the sound sliders react in the opposite way from all other sliders on the system
<larsu> (2) when natural scrolling is turned on, two-finger scroll behaves in the opposite way from scroll wheel scroll
<larsu> seb128: for me, it's the other way around. Which buttons does xev report for scroll up/down?
<seb128> (3) the sound slider in u-c-c doesn't react the right way
<larsu> seb128: this is (1), no?
<seb128> no
<seb128> for me it reacts the same way as the other sliders
<seb128> the keyboard panel ones in u-c-c do the same
<seb128> the a11y ones as well
<Laney> they are all backwards in u-c-c for me
<seb128> same here
<seb128> scroll up xev button 4
<seb128> down button 5
<larsu> why do I see a difference then?
<seb128> good question
<seb128> I'm using an usb mouse
<seb128> with a wheel
<larsu> same for me, up 4, down 5 on the trackpoint and two-finger scroll
<larsu> (without natural scrolling)
<larsu> sound slider in u-c-c is up/forward, every other slider is up/backwards
<seb128> k, for me sound is the same as every other slider
<larsu> seb128: maybe you have the mate control center installed?
<larsu> I'll look into it
 * seb128 slaps larsu with a trout 
<Laney> haha
<Laney> what's the gtk3 widget factory thing called?
<seb128> gtk3-widget-factory
<larsu> lol
<Laney> oh yeah
<Laney> wow
<Laney> that has screwed up theming .......
<seb128> those behave the same as u-c-c sliders
<seb128> up = move to the left
<larsu> Laney: hm?
<Laney> transparent background
<larsu> Laney: apart from non-resizable window and no shadow, it should be fine
<Laney> but indeed it is also backwards
<seb128> Laney, bug #1285783 might be the same
<ubot5> bug 1285783 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Right panel has a transparent background" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285783
<seb128> there is a fix there we forgot to land :/
<seb128> want to test it?
<Laney> kay
<larsu> wfm
<Laney> did he fwd it?
<larsu> but I seem to be running a different os from you guys :/
<Laney> are you using the archive gtk?
<larsu> yes
<seb128> larsu, do you have all the sound panels doing right on up?
<seb128> like the one from the effects tab as well?
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/wowzers.png
<seb128> Laney, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=02ccfb5d62430590b11b2d3e34b6100e4a6ddcda
<larsu> seb128: yes, all the sound sliders go right on up
<Laney> thanks, I'll try the upstream one
<seb128> Laney, yeah, better, the upstream bug states that the downstream one had an issue
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> Laney: ah, o-s
<seb128> larsu, k, I don't understand what's different between our setups :/
 * larsu reproduces
<larsu> we should just drop those
 * larsu runs
<larsu> (again)
<Laney> 15.04 man
<Laney> I need a bigger SSD so I don't have to delete checkouts all the time
<Laney> or git could grow a "give me this commit from this remote as a .patch" command ...
<larsu> cgit does that...
<Laney> or that could give you it with a nice filename, indeed
<seb128> bah
<seb128> I don't understand why https://launchpadlibrarian.net/184385786/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.evolution-data-server_3.12.6-0ubuntu2_UPLOADING.txt.gz has its translations in "list-missing"
<seb128> they are installed in debian/tmp
<seb128> (from the log)
<seb128> e-d-s-common.install lists the directory
<seb128> or that's pkgstriptranslations
<seb128> but then I don't get why the .mo don't show up on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/evolution-data-server/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=all
<seb128> pitti, ^ do you have any idea?
<seb128> it makes https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/evolution-data-server show 3.12 as untranslated
<seb128> hum, maybe I should have accepted that template as "evolution-data-server" rather than -3.12?
<seb128> where is dpm when have launchpad translation questions? :-)
<Laney> seb128: that patch doesn't fix the widget factory
<davmor2> seb128: wisely hiding as you have launchpad translation questions?
<seb128> Laney, not even combined with the theme fix in the same lp bug?
<seb128> davmor2, seems so
<Laney> oh, didn't notice that
<Laney> nah, still doesn't work :(
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> did you try gnome-tweak-tools to see if that one is fixed?
<Laney> it breaks when I change tab
<desrt> Laney: already removed the properties notices.  didn't remove the mutex assert -- i think that will stay, actually
<desrt> should backport the gtk fix i guess
<Laney> kay, up to you
<Laney> you doing a release?
<desrt> i can
<Laney> also, hi :)
<desrt> seems relatively minor at this point, though
<desrt> may just wait to do it on schedule
<larsu> morning desrt!
<desrt> good morning
<desrt> i will leave my house in 20 minutes
<desrt> to drive to downtown toronto
<larsu> seb128: I've MRed a backport for gnome-system-monitor, which fixes it for all themes (Adwaita wasn't affected, but High Contrast etc. were)(
<desrt> being that it's 8am, this will take approximately an hour
<larsu> desrt: but ... why?
<desrt> and is something that, under normal circumstances, i would never ever do in a car
<desrt> because, seriously...
<desrt> but...
<larsu> ya
<desrt> it turns out that today is a special day
<desrt> i have a friend who is being released from the hospital and he needs a ride home
<larsu> awesome \O/
<willcooke> yay!
<seb128> nice
<willcooke> great news
<seb128> larsu, thanks, looking at that, so it was not the theme itself for once?
<larsu> seb128: yep. The background was drawn incorrectly. I had a fix and then realized there was a (better) one upstream already, so I backported that
<seb128> larsu, great, thanks
<larsu> we shoudl really update g-s-m... we're on 3.8
<seb128> yeah, I think the issue was gtkheaderbar
<seb128> going to look at updating those with patches similar to evince
<seb128> but that's for next cycle
 * larsu makes a note of that
<seb128> larsu, looks good, bonus point next time if you do (lp: <nnn>) in the changelog (doing that for you on this one)
<larsu> seb128: oops, sorry
 * larsu never remembers _all_ the things
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> larsu, on updating apps topic, next fun is going to be those annoying .desktop renames
<seb128> the one to match the dbus name
<seb128> I wonder what to do about that
<seb128> I guess desrt is not going happy if we revert the renames
<desrt> what's the problem?
<desrt> users launcher settings getting screwed around?
<seb128> yes
<desrt> is that the only issue?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> but it's an annoying one
<desrt> do we care about users? ;)
 * seb128 slaps desrt with a trout
<desrt> i have a plan... ish
<larsu> we need a big map
<desrt> no
<desrt> we need
<desrt> [Desktop Entry]
<desrt> AliasFor=org.gnome.newname.desktop
<larsu> as a separate file?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> it's the only sane way
<seb128> how would that work?
<larsu> hello stat!
<desrt> larsu: no.
<seb128> then you need to patch all the .desktop parsers
<larsu> we'd love to call you more often
<larsu> stat stat stat
 * larsu sings
<desrt> larsu: what are you even talking about?
<desrt> seb128: other choice is symlinks
<seb128> that leads to duplicate items in e.g the unity dash
<desrt> seb128: unless we update all the desktop file parsers :)
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> let's not rename
<desrt> one way or another something has to give
<desrt> you can't not rename :p
<seb128> well, those had a name let's keep it
<seb128> bet I can?
<desrt> the problem will just get bigger with time
<desrt> and a lot of these apps are depending on dbus activation
<Laney> keep the old one with NoDisplay
<desrt> Laney: NoDisplay would be implied by Alias=
<Laney> doesn't require fixing parsers
<desrt> with the added benefit that old parsers wouldn't even understand it at all
<Laney> if we don't care about that, then ya
<seb128> Laney, would e.g nautilus show launchers with NoDisplay?
<larsu> desrt: I'm talking about not having a desktop file cache yet
<desrt> seb128: when browsing /usr/share/applications, yes
<seb128> desrt, well, what if I've a nautilus link on my desktop to /usr/share/applications/gedit.desktop
<seb128> and we add NoDisplay there
<desrt> yes
<desrt> that should still be shown properly
<seb128> yes what?
 * seb128 tries
<desrt> we do want the explicit aliasing functionality though
<desrt> because we want to give a mechanism by which things like the launcher can update themselves
<desrt> ie: check that the desktop file name is what we think that it is
<desrt> and update it if it doesn't match
<desrt> we could do that with symlinks as well, but it would involve more stat() calls ;)
<Laney> seems like a reasonable feature
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> you could do both as a bridge
<seb128> shame that things are done backward again though :/
<seb128> rename first
<seb128> deal with migration later
<seb128> meanwhile users get screwed
<desrt> we could also just do a map
<seb128> "map"?
 * larsu coughs
<desrt> possibly populated via the first mechanism
<desrt> or something like it
<seb128> "we"
<desrt> we is me :)
<larsu> s/we/desrt
<seb128> would that work for e.g KDE?
<desrt> no
<seb128> or would they need to do a map as well
<seb128> k, what I though
<desrt> no matter what we're looking at changes to desktop file parsers
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> not with the symlinks and NoDisplay
<desrt> symlinks are the only way that we could completely avoid that
<desrt> but they're only nice if you enjoy double-vision
<seb128> well
<seb128> having all the main parsers updated is going to take time
<seb128> that should have been done before we start renaming
<desrt> if you're really upset, i can give you glib by the weekend :p
<seb128> no, I'm not, we are one cycle behind GNOME
<desrt> anyway... if we do a map file, we can populate it via the desktop files themselves
<seb128> so we didn't hit that wall yet
<desrt> from WasNamed=gedit.desktop
<desrt> or such lines
<seb128> oh, the Debian guys were discussing a related issue yesterday
<seb128> your favorite apps handler getting screwed on upgrade
<desrt> seb128: this is sort of how things work, though....
<desrt> upstream does the awesome future stuff
<desrt> and the distro gets the fun work of figuring out how not to screw existing users
<seb128> the mimetype associations also
<desrt> welcome to the last 10 years of gnome-ubuntu relationship :)
<seb128> like you upgrade and you get okular used for pdfs
<desrt> seb128: the new spec should be backcompat to glib's previous behaviour
<desrt> if not, i want to hear about it
<seb128> because evince.desktop which is associated to pdf in your config isn't there anymore
<desrt> ah
<desrt> okay -- that's expected :)
<seb128> "expected"
<seb128> still wrong :/
<desrt> i thought you meant about the mimeapps selection process itself
<seb128> oh no
<desrt> seb128: stop being grumpy :p
<seb128> just another place which records the .desktop names
<desrt> this is our job to fix and we will
<seb128> I'm grumpy because those sort of things should be figured out before the changes happen :/
<seb128> but yeah, let's discuss it in DC
<seb128> that's a next cycle topic
<desrt> i hope to have a fix before then :p
<seb128> well your fixes are glib/GNOME specific
<desrt> yup.
 * desrt drives into the city
<desrt> talk to you in a bit
<Laney> say hi to your friend from me
<seb128> desrt, see you!
<desrt> Laney: will do :)
<Laney> maybe talk to him about gtk/theme fixes for gnome-tweak-tool :-)
 * Laney runs
<Laney> seb128: you planning a gtk upload?
<seb128> Laney, no, I did one this morning for gtk2 after our discussion and that was the one I had planned
<Laney> k, np, taking that mutex fix
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> Laney, you can use bug #1376530 for tracking
<ubot5> bug 1376530 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "GTK apps crashing with "Attempt to unlock mutex that was not locked"" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376530
<seb128> bug #1374030 as well
<ubot5> bug 1374030 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Dropbox crash on Ubuntu MATE Remix" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374030
<Laney> yeah i had it, ty
<dgadomski> hello everyone
<dgadomski> seb128: update to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/445333
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 445333 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Trusty) "remember password on printing to windows printers does not work" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> hey dgadomski
<seb128> dgadomski, what update? I see no new comment
<dgadomski> seb128: hello :)
<dgadomski> seb128: I have been testing the backport for gtk2 and I was observing crashes with firefox
<dgadomski> I investigated this issue and there is a bug in gtk (both: 2 and 3)
<dgadomski> so this needs to be first patched before this backend may be used
<seb128> oh, nice, did you file it upstream?
<dgadomski> yes, along with a patch https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=737777
<ubot5> Gnome bug 737777 in Printing "Applications crash randomly while printing with a password-secured SMB printer" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> thanks
<dgadomski> would you like this to be included in the backport or should I make a separate lp bug for gtk2 and gtk3?
<seb128> just add it as another patch in the series
<dgadomski> you mean a separate patch in debian/patches?
<seb128> yes
<dgadomski> ok, I will, thanks a lot!
<Laney> I just pushed gtk then, given that
<Laney> might be best to wait a bit for upstream to review first
<seb128> Laney, speaking about the printing issue for the upstream review?
<Laney> yeh
<seb128> k, makes sense
<Laney> lunch,  biab
<seb128> pitti, do you know where I can see the <source>translations.tar.gz exported from a build?
<seb128> see/download to look at the content
<pitti> seb128: ah, I don't think there's a UI for it indeed, you need to use lp-shell; hang on
<pitti> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8479201/
<seb128> pitti, danke!
<seb128> ok, so the tarball is good
<seb128> I guess it's because the launchpad template info was buggy
<seb128> I've fixed the server side and did a no change upload of eds, let's see how that goes
<immerrr> Hi all. I've run into an issue with gstreamer1.0-plugins-good package: it provides gstreamer1.0-audiosink, probably because it includes jack output plugin, but without jack server installed the plugin doesn't really work as an audiosink. Does it make sense to make a separate gstreamer1.0-jack metapackage to include good plugins and jack audioserver for that reason and have it provide the audiosink instead?
<willcooke> immerrr, hrm - I'm not sure, but I think TheMuso might be able to advise you.  It's like 3 in the morning or something for him right now, but he'll no doubt see this message when he logs in
<Trevinho> marga: hey, can you verify SRU for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1324114 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324114 in Unity 7.2 "Unity kills running compiz, even if it belongs to a different Unity session" [Medium,In progress]
<marga> Trevinho, I can, but not today, how urgent is it?
<Trevinho> marga: not much, take your time... I just asked since you were the reporter with a such configuration ready, so it might be quicker for you
<marga> Right
<Trevinho> marga: thanks
<seb128> Laney, do you fancy fixing a segfault in some u-s-s code you wrote? ;-)
<seb128> it's glib code
<Laney> umm
<Laney> link?
<Laney> also holy shit that eds fix, I was going to debug that
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1375988
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1375988 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "System settings crashes after quickly backing out of storage" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> Laney, see the comment I just added
<seb128> not sure what to do there/why they don't stop
<seb128> we can wait until the callbacks are done before exiting
<seb128> but that seems suboptimal
<Laney> is there a trace?
<seb128> no but I had a valgrind log and easy to reproduce
<seb128> if I put that in the destructor
<seb128>     while (!g_cancellable_is_cancelled (m_cancellable))
<seb128>         g_warning("not done yet!\n");
<seb128> it fixes it as well
<seb128> with outputing those "not done yet" for a while
<seb128> Laney, it's an invalid free in measure_finished()
<seb128> well, as said I think that's because we exit the plugin/structures are freed but the callback are still pending
<seb128> when they come back they try to free datas that are gone
<seb128> -> segfault
<seb128> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8479699/
<seb128> valgrind
<seb128> 123 is
<seb128>     if (err != nullptr) {
<seb128>         if (g_error_matches (err, G_IO_ERROR, G_IO_ERROR_CANCELLED)) {
<seb128>             delete data->running;
<seb128> the delete ^
<Laney> so the cancellable cancels after the plugin is gone
<seb128> yes
<Laney> 123 is the unref here
<seb128> well, I put debug prints
<Laney> haha
<seb128> that's why I tell you what line it is :p
<seb128> it's the delete
<Laney> kay
<seb128> Laney, do you have any idea what the right fix would be there?
<seb128> waiting on the callbacks to be done to exit the destructor?
<Laney> I reckon it's because the callback is called multiple times
<seb128> could be
<seb128> is that one for desrt? ;-)
<dgadomski> Trevinho: hi, thanks for your comments to the merge proposal, I have corrected it according to them
<Trevinho> dgadomski: cool, I'll review them in a bit
<dgadomski> Trevinho: I'll appreciate it, thanks
<Trevinho> dgadomski: (privateScreen.optionGetHsize () > 1 || privateScreen.optionGetVsize () > 1) can also be (privateScreen.optionGetHsize () * privateScreen.optionGetVsize () > 1), as you prefer :)
<dgadomski> Trevinho: whatever you prefer, they both get the job done ;)
<Trevinho> dgadomski: can you also fix indentation for PointCompare? I really hate this way of indenting, but that's it... :/
<Trevinho> dgadomski: and also
<Trevinho> +	        savedFocus.erase (it);
<Trevinho> +	        return w;
<Trevinho> should be two tabs...
<dgadomski> Trevinho: sure, fixed, please let me know if there is anything else before pushing
<Trevinho> dgadomski: just few things, I'll post them in the revew in a sec
<dgadomski> ok
<Laney> seb128: something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/8479858/ ?
<Laney> can't test it, desktop is too fast
<seb128> Laney, I put a sleep(1) in the contructor
<seb128> so I can click on the header while it's frozen
<seb128> reproduce easily on desktop for me
<Laney> oh ok
<seb128> Laney, that diff ... if (data->running), you access the data structure after the plugin returned
<seb128> that's likely to be problematic as well
<Laney> where?
<seb128> +            if (data->running) {
<seb128> +                delete data->running;
<seb128> but that callback is called after the plugin exited, I'm not sure the data structure is still allocated
<Trevinho> dgadomski: done
<Laney> oh right, yeah, it's on the heap so should be
<Laney> might be another leak there actually
<dgadomski> Trevinho: thanks, I've just updated the merge
<Trevinho> dgadomski: thanks... I'm testing it, but for some reason that code don't run... and the correct lib is going, so let me check better :P
<Trevinho> dgadomski: btw, there should be just another small clanup to do: if a window closes, then we should make sure that it gets removed from savedViewportFocus
<Trevinho> dgadomski: oh, no sorry... that happens automatically in findViewportFocusCandidate
<Trevinho> dgadomski: no need to do it, it will be delayed, but it's fine
<Trevinho> dgadomski: ouch, no... So please move "savedViewportFocus.erase (it);" up before the "if (w)"... In this way also if we can't find a window that has that id, we erase it from the map
<Trevinho> we only return it if found
<Laney> seb128: try that
<Laney> seems to wfm
<Laney> byesie bye!
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YBumQHPAeU <- you brits certainly have the more interesting politicians ...
<dupondje> Got an issue in 14.10 with Gnome. When logging in my mouse pointer freezes on the screen.
<dupondje> can still move the mouse, but the original one stays visible on the screen. Any idea's?
<ochosi> xnox: hey there! we're seeing an odd bug in ubiquity with xubuntu utopic with the background staying black. any idea what that could be related to? (i checked bzr and couldn't find any relevant changes and we haven't changed anything in our setup)
<TheMuso> immerrr: Makes sense to me, but I am not in charge of gstreamer, so you may want to talk to gstreamer maintainers.
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-03
<willcooke> morning
<Laney> hey there
<Laney> haaaaaaaaaaaappy friday
<seb128> good morning Laney, happy friday!
<Laney> how's it going!
<seb128> good, it's friday!
<seb128> you?
<Laney> this kind of thing is all over the news this morning http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2014/oct/03/conservatives-ignore-european-court-human-rights-rulings
<Laney> so a bit >:|
<seb128> urg
<Laney> also you should read the ubuntu-ci-eng log from last night
<Laney> apparently a glib test plan is desired
<seb128> reading
<seb128> I see you replied after I left
<Laney> yeah I got hilighted a few times
<seb128> I had a go at telling them that's not going to happen from us
<Laney> it seems like it could be just 'open system settings, go to about->storage, see if you get totals' ...
<seb128> that works for me
<seb128> if that make them happy
<Laney> Bit worried that it won't scale to have this for every single package on the image
<seb128> well, ideally they would just run a full test of tests with the update and check there is no regression
<seb128> but seems like they don't want to do that?
<seb128> set of tests*
<Laney> I think he's trying to make it targeted, which is more lightweight or something
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> but reality is that e.g qt uses the glib mainloop
<seb128> so testing only settings seems little testing
<willcooke> little > none ?
<seb128> sure is
<willcooke> that's got to be good then?
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> not as simple as that eh?
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> well, my view was that if they want to make sure those upgrades don't create issues they should run the full set of tests
<willcooke> I concur
<willcooke> thank you and good night
<seb128> but I'm not sure why I argue for that, in practice it means more chance they block our stuff :p
 * willcooke shuts up 
<seb128> I should just sign for the "let's run settings, see if it works, if it does claim everything is good" :-)
<willcooke> works for me ;)
<Laney> we should sync the final version there anyway
 * Laney syncs -2 to utopic first
<Laney> man, no more eds prompts on startup is nice
<seb128> so you confirmed the fix works?
<seb128> I'm going to SRU it
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> however ... evolution isn't opening for me
<seb128> shrug
<Laney> could be unrelated
<seb128> bah, launchpad still didn't import the e-d-s translations
<seb128> I wonder what's going on there
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/evolution-data-server/+imports doesn't list any po
<seb128> but the build had those and exported them in a translations tarball
<seb128> so I guess need dpm there
<seb128> that sucks because currently our langpacks are shipping the -3.10 .mo
<seb128> which means e-d-s/evo are untranslated
<seb128> well, I guess we could fix that at least, even if the translations are incomplete due to the import problem
<seb128> pitti, ^ do you know what's needs to make 3.10 -> 3.12 for e-d-s and evo in langpacks?
<Laney> bet he's off
<seb128> oh, right
<Laney> try wgrant maybe
<seb128> Germany is slacking
<seb128> that can wait next week I guess
<dgadomski> good morning everyone
<willcooke> hey dgadomski
<dgadomski> seb128: hello, we have a user interested in having the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1370852 in trusty
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1370852 in lightdm (Ubuntu Trusty) "Scans all user accounts when not required" [High,Triaged]
<dgadomski> seb128: is there a release planned any time soon?
<seb128> dgadomski, hey, that would be a question for lightdm
<seb128> ups
<seb128> question for robert_ancell
<seb128> he's likely after work hours though, he's in .nz
<seb128> so maybe try sending him an email?
<dgadomski> ok, I've just seen your name in the utopic changelog, so I thought you may know something about it
<dgadomski> seb128: thanks, I will try to email him
<seb128> Laney, tried wgrant on -devel, let's see
<Laney> seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/glib2.0 can you think of one or two more things to say?
<seb128> Laney, well, we could test some indicator
<seb128> for example
<seb128> like check that the battery charge info is correct
<Laney> wfm
<Laney> does evo work on utopic for other people?
<seb128> Laney, it starts, calendar is working, old emails are available
<seb128> I didn't try to do more
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I don't get the UI
<seb128> any stdout error?
<Laney> some stuff
<Laney> don't know what was there before
<seb128> what does gdb say?
<Laney> aha
<seb128> handing on a sync call to some service?
<Laney> it's the evolution-ews hang
<Laney> cool, I couldn't reproduce that before
<seb128> fsvofcool
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> OHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHhhhhhHHhhhHHhhhHHH
<Laney> it sounds like the classic
<Laney> gnome bug #594473
<ubot5> Gnome bug 594473 in general "-Bsymbolic-functions linker flag causes problems at runtime" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=594473
<seb128> bah
<Laney> not confirmed, don't get excited yet ;-)
<Laney> but now it is
<Laney> permission to get excited granted
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> I like bug #1377071
<ubot5> bug 1377071 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "wizard prioritises US English over UK English" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377071
<Laney> It's worded eloquently, kind of sad to wontfix it
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> the british and then en_GB :-)
<seb128> their
<darkxst> Laney, seb128, can you unsubscribe ubuntu-sponsors from bug 1257190, pending upstream review see comment #5
<ubot5> bug 1257190 in gnome-shell-extensions (Ubuntu) "The places menu awailable computer menu item navigate wrong place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257190
<seb128> darkxst, done
<darkxst> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> ok, I'm offline for a good part of the afternoon, back later
<Laney> hf ;-)
<willcooke> Laney, are you going to FOSDEM>?
<Laney> willcooke: ideally
<willcooke> Laney, you think Seb128 will go too?
<willcooke> anyone else?
<Laney> last year it was Laney desrt attente_ Sweetshark didrocks
<Laney> no, not attent
<Laney> argh
<desrt> last year we arranged the desktop team to have a sprint in the week directly following fosdem, which worked out really nicely
<desrt> travelling to fosdem to fosdem's sake, across an ocean, is a bit of a waste
<Laney> oh yeah, those guys really only went because of that
<Laney> desrt: I think that just applied to you though
<willcooke> desrt, sprint in London?
<desrt> yes
<Laney> eww
<desrt> willcooke: i mean... nottingham, of course
<desrt> screw london
<Laney> :)
<willcooke> :D
<Laney> could also choose norwich, cambridge, manchester or any other nice city
 * desrt likes all of those
<desrt> Laney: i think there's the small matter of a nice venue available in london :)
<Laney> plus air and rail links
<Laney> that's part of the problem :p
<Laney> cyphermox_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch/+bug/1354823 is this interesting to you?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354823 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu) "FFe: Please merge or sync usb-modeswitch from Debian unstable/testing - current package is obsolete and latest usb-modeswitch-data will not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cyphermox_> right
<cyphermox_> I have something almost ready
<Laney> weird to see some third party filing it
<Laney> could you follow up?
<cyphermox_> sure
<Laney> ty
<cyphermox_> are we good to upload? ;)
<Laney> Trevinho: please to review my unity mp
<Laney> I just got the archive version back and argh
<Trevinho> Laney: sure I'm on it
<Laney> thanks
<Trevinho> Laney: looks good, can you just put the brackets in new line (as per the unity style)?
<Laney> Trevinho: the {?
<Trevinho> Laney: yup
<Laney> kay, one second
<Trevinho> ta
<Laney> Trevinho: try that
<Trevinho> Laney: approved
<Laney> great
<Laney> will you handle uploading it at some point?
<Trevinho> Laney: unfortunately I can't; that's a work for bregma
<Trevinho> Laney: we'll also backport it btw
<Laney> well, either way ;-)
<Trevinho> Laney: oh, actually ... I was thinking: why instead of relying on the compiz "DIsabled" we don't do something like: if (action.key().toString().empty()) ?
<bregma> I'll start prepping a Unity silo in a bit
<Laney> dunno, does that work?
<Trevinho> Laney: yes, check the actio.ccp code
<Trevinho> Laney: the "Disabled" string is added only when using keyToString(), instead the key().toString() only tries to convert
<Laney> okay let's see if that works
<Trevinho> Laney: just double checked, it does the job
<Laney> seems to be building so far
<Trevinho> Laney: leaving for some running, feel free to push, I'll check again later if you're not in, but works in both ways ;)
<Laney> Trevinho: pushed
<Laney> happy running
<Laney> compiz's mix of whitespace styles within the same file is sad
<Trevinho> Laney: yes, I know... that tab/spaces thing is so bad
<Laney> laters
<Laney> happy weekend!
<alxgrtnstrngl> Just a quick question, with Unity 8 the new desktop, how will themes be made, will I be able to load a KDE 5 theme and have it work?
<alxgrtnstrngl> Because both will be on Qt5 correct, so this should trivial, no?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-04
<dupondje> When I login to gnome-shell, then just before the gnome-shell is visible, the cursor at that position is always visible after it started.
<dupondje> I can still move my cursor, but the cursor at that position keeps showing on my screen
<dupondje> dont have that issue with unity, neither without the nouveau driver loaded
<dupondje> but I have no idea where to start troubleshooting nor on which package to report a bug to
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-05
<xnox> ochosi: did you rename your wallpaper (default) and didn't update gsettings schema?
<ochosi> hey xnox
<ochosi> no, we didn't update the wallpaper name from 14.04 to 14.10
 * xnox realiases that keyboard stopped typing because out of battery
 * xnox changes batteries
<xnox> ochosi: horum =( i'll poke into it then.
<ochosi> xnox: thanks, that'd be great
<ochosi> bluesabre and me already looked into it, but i couldn't find any relevant changes in ubiquity so far
<ochosi> the wallpaper code seems to have staid the same pretty much, and the xubuntu wallpaper is in the same place (the symlink, that is)
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-28
<sethj> erm, how is this a Unity bug?
<sethj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1166124
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1166124 in unity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu minimum system requirements needs to be updated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robert_ancell> bye all
<hikiko> hello
<larsu> bonjour!
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> hey didrocks & desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128!
<seb128> re :-)
<larsu> good morning didrocks and seb128! How were your weekends?
<seb128> hey larsu!
<seb128> excellent, thanks! what about you?
<larsu> seb128: great thanks! Went to the movies, met with my sisters, had some beer. All in all pretty relaxing :)
<seb128> great
<seb128> we were in France for the w.e, was nice, though spent a bit of time on the road
<seb128> we even managed to do a have a bbq yesterday
<seb128> 19°C and sunny, felt like 25°C ;-)
<larsu> wow!
<didrocks> good morning larsu! we stayed mostly at home and sneezing :)
<didrocks> but feeling way better now
<didrocks> still not 100% "fixed" but better
<larsu> :(
<larsu> at least it's better now
<didrocks> yep
<pitti> Bonjour tout le monde !
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> pitti, comment ça va ?
<didrocks> bonjour pitti !
<seb128> pitti, on a reçu le stollen samedi, merci beaucoup !
<larsu> guten morgen pitti!
<pitti> seb128: c'est grand !
 * pitti waves from Budapest
<didrocks> pitti: first meeting soon?
<pitti> didrocks: intro meeting now, yes
<seb128> pitti, I hope the budapest week isn't going to be too stressing!
<didrocks> pitti: ah, I know that the next one will be """my""" topic
<didrocks> let's see how it goes
<pitti> didrocks: how do you mean?
<didrocks> pitti: the thing I worked on last week, snappy dev experience
<didrocks> you will see, tell me how much olli is sweating :p
<Sweet5hark> moin all!
<didrocks> hey Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: heya there
<larsu> morning Sweet5hark
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<seb128> how are you?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: survived LibreOffice conference. All feeling rather well, by biggest worry is us not getting complacent now (which usually is a good sign) ...
<seb128> lol
<seb128> still lot to do on libreoffice though
<seb128> get it smaller, split the component, make it fit for mobile :-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah, yeah. you first, where's your patch?
<Sweet5hark> ;P
<seb128> well; you are the one who said that you can get complacent :p
<Sweet5hark> seb128: lol, indeed. thanks for the help then!
<seb128> :-)
<hikiko> Trevinho, andyrock if you have some time later could you take a look here: https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.fix-811591/+merge/272359 ?
<seb128> hey hikiko
<hikiko> hi seb128 :)
<Trevinho> Morning!
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<Trevinho> seb128: good! You?
<seb128> good as well, thanks
<Trevinho> hikiko: Mh I've looked at it but not tried and checked the internals
<Trevinho> :-*
<Trevinho> Err
<Trevinho> :-)
<larsu> morning Trevinho and hikiko!
<hikiko> lol
<hikiko> hi Trevinho larsu
<willcooke> Good morning you fine fellows
<larsu> hi willcooke
<larsu> happy Monday
<didrocks> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> yay?
<willcooke> hey didrocks
<willcooke> larsu, saw this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1494361
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1494361 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Wily: ubi-timezone consistently crashes from certain IP addresses" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<willcooke> larsu, is that likely related to the stuff you've been working on?
<larsu> willcooke: vaguely
<larsu> great. Let's make a screenshot of the dialog box that says the error is described in a log
<larsu> ah, log is attached as well. /me ranted too quickly
<larsu> unable to resolve host. This should be easy
<willcooke> yeah, just saw that right at the end
<larsu> who maintains ubiquity?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: just for completeness -- coming back for your goals for LibreOffice: get it smaller => ongoing, split the components => wont happen really beyond what we have, make it fit for mobile => ongoing. I would add: add more testing and continue stability and filter quality improvements (ongoing) and ... implement collaboration (ongoing).
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> larsu, looks like cyphermox has the most commits
<seb128> larsu, cyphermox does
<willcooke> morning seb128, thanks for updating that greeter bug already
<larsu> thanks. I'll have a chat with him when he's around
<seb128> willcooke, yw
<larsu> Trevinho, didrocks: speaking of bugs - did you see my comment on that accelgrab patch?
<larsu> I tried making it subscribe multiple times, to no avail
<didrocks> larsu: oh, I didn't, let me have a look
<larsu> I can imagine two other scenarios: (1) u-s-d crashes but there's no log (2) something other than u-s-d races with grabbing those accels for didrocks
<didrocks> I guess it's clearly 2 for me
<didrocks> we would have the .crash file otherwise (and I didn't see anything in gnome-session logs/upstart…)
<larsu> we could find out who that is by logging the d-bus traffic on login
<seb128> larsu, didrocks, Trevinho, I read the irclog from friday afternoon, did you get to a conclusion on the issue/what to do to fix it?
<didrocks> seb128: we know what state it's in and so why it doesn't respond
<larsu> seb128: ish. We definitely understand the issue now, but are unsure of the cause
<didrocks> seb128: we don't know how it goes to that state though
<seb128> k
<seb128> is that enough to know how to make the code more robust to the situation?
<didrocks> so, it's possible at least to have Unity being more resilient
<seb128> k, that's something
<didrocks> but you know what I think about bugs we don't understand fully…
<didrocks> it will strick back in other way later and be worse…
<larsu> seb128: the Best Way would be to change the interface
<seb128> ideally we would still understand what's going on
<larsu> it's remarkably bad
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> did gnome-shell change theirs?
<larsu> no
<seb128> or are we still using the same one?
<larsu> same
<seb128> k
<seb128> in practice I don't think we need to be compatible there
<larsu> probably gnome-shell implements it with less bugs than unity
<seb128> I doubt anyone mix components from g-s and unity
<didrocks> larsu: or we need transactions over dbus! :-)
<larsu> which is why they don't see issues (that often?!)
<larsu> seb128: I agree, I think we should change it, but we decided against it because we need to backport, too and don't want a large changeset
<seb128> didrocks, you seem to be able to reproduce easy?
<seb128> larsu, right
<larsu> didrocks: you can do transactions if you do it ... right
<lan3y> HAI
<didrocks> seb128: yeah… now once every 4 logins…
<larsu> didrocks: anyway. how do we log your session start?
<lan3y> OH WEIRD NICJ
<lan3y> K
<seb128> didrocks, http://gould.cx/ted/blog/Bustle_Boot_Log_Under_Upstart
<seb128> that's a nice hack to get login dbus activity
<seb128> hey Laney
<larsu> Laney: happy Monday! How are you?
<seb128> didrocks, might be useful to get info on what is doing the registration
<didrocks> hey Guest61035 -ney ;)
<larsu> lol
<Guest61035> at lest you tab completed right this time :)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, not as of now, I spent too much time and lagging behind on Ubuntu make, but at least, Trevinho won't block on that and can implement the fix in between
<didrocks> Guest61035: that's copy and paste! :)
<larsu> larsu: why are  you changing your nick all the time?
<larsu> ah shit, now it happened to me
<seb128> is it friday yet?
<larsu> it's always Friday in some part of the world
<seb128> hehe
 * larsu goes away reading about time zones work again
<seb128> is desrt around those days?
<seb128> we seem to have several glib update issues :-/
<seb128> bug #1498945
<ubot5> bug 1498945 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "[libglib2.0] evolution + evolution-ews" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1498945
<seb128> bug #1495943 could be as well, gvfs didn't change this cycle
<larsu> she's at openhelp iirc
<ubot5> bug 1495943 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "gvfs-trash doesn't add "trash::" attrs to file which is moved to Trash" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1495943
<seb128> larsu, are you the backup glib hacker? ;-)
<seb128> also did attente go anywhere with the assert issue?
 * larsu whistles
<Laney> I filed those glib bugs upstream
<seb128> Laney, bug watches on launchpad man :-)
<Laney> way before those
<larsu> srlsy
<larsu> haha
<Laney> this was like 4 months ago
<seb128> shrug
<larsu> gotta love it when everyone is triaging
<seb128> we should file them on launchpad and rls-w-incoming them
<seb128> I would have started nagging desrt earlier
<seb128> in the cycle
<Laney> I already told him about them
<seb128> hum
<Laney> and pinged in #gtk a couple of weeks ago
<seb128> seems he doesn't have cycle to work on them then?
<seb128> what's plan B?
<Laney> plan b if nobody fixes a bug?
<Laney> ...have the bug?
<larsu> uh oh
<seb128> revert to a version no thaving the regression?
<seb128> well at least the ews issue started between .7 and .8
<seb128> so shouldn't be too difficult to bisect/find the commit
 * seb128 looks at the git commit log
<seb128> we might need https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=2d7817887a9f0624f73492d04b2a992545f0beb9
<seb128> that's pointed as creating issues on at least https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=755609
<ubot5> Gnome bug 755609 in gio "glib 2.46.0 breaks Sun Java JVM 1.8.0.60" [Normal,New]
<seb128> well the commit is
<seb128> that revert was after .46
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=755496 also
<ubot5> Gnome bug 755496 in general "glib 2.46 fails GStreamer test suite" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<hikiko> andyrock, https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/859273 I think you fixed this bug a few weeks ago isn't it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 859273 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Improvable interaction between notify-osd and compiz's expo" [Low,Confirmed]
<hikiko> should I change the status to fix released?
<hikiko> (probably that was a duplicate that remained in the list)
<larsu> hikiko: can this even be fixed without moving notifications into compiz itself?
<larsu> or do they have some hint set?
<hikiko> larsu, I think this is fixed already by andyrock
<hikiko> I just want to make sure before I change the status
<hikiko> I don't know how he fixed it tbh
<larsu> hikiko: right, it's still an issue on W, so please don't close the (ubuntu) one yet
<hikiko> mmm ok! but I can't reproduce it :s
<larsu> still the same for me. Maybe you have a newer compiz installed?
<hikiko> larsu, I don't think so, maybe I am not following the steps correctly, I ll try again
 * larsu just typed `git checkout gnome-3-61`
<hikiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/732784 this one sucks too, my desktop "froze" (mouse is grabbed) and I think it's unity related :/ there are many mouse grabs when unity runs with expo/switcher/other plugins and I can't figure out why yet
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 732784 in unity (Ubuntu) "Moving window in Workspace Switcher doesn't work when gtk-recordmydesktop is running" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hikiko> screen grab sorry
<seb128> Laney, is there any reason to not upload that glib "revert of unwanted change" directly to wily? it might not fix all the issues but it does fix some upstream reported bugs and might fix some other bugs on the way
<Laney> Package: glib2.0
<Laney> Package-Time: 514
<Laney> Source-Version: 2.46.0-2
<Laney> Space: 645448
<Laney> Status: successful
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> Laney, thanks ;-)
<larsu> Laney is quicker than irc
<Laney> did you see that dezrt is apparently not here this week?
<seb128> lol, yeah he just asked on the bug to test from a ppa so I was unsure if that was parallel actions or not
<Laney> yes
<seb128> yeah, just saw that :-/
<Laney> faster turnaround
<seb128> well, let's see when attente gets online
<seb128> the most annoying issue is the menu one
<larsu> desrt is just at a conference, will probably be online anyway
<seb128> like gedit segfault on start 70% of the time here
<seb128> right
<Laney> probably not working on bugs though
<Laney> or at least not much
<Laney> we'll see i guess
<larsu> indeed
<seb128> yeah, attente was going to bisect glib for the menu issue
<seb128> so maybe he found the commit
<Sweet5hark> Happy 5th Birthday, LibreOffice! https://blog.documentfoundation.org/2015/09/28/five-years-of-libreoffice/
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, Cake??
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: https://plus.google.com/+FlorianEffenberger/posts/WkUMN1yg8bi
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, :)  I will expect a visit from the postman later on
 * Sweet5hark quietly remembers the awesome cake nomnomnoms having had at the LibreOffice conference ...
<willcooke> Laney, can haz b&w wallpaper
<Laney> sick blud
<willcooke> word
 * willcooke bigs up the Alconbury massive 
 * Laney pulls a doughnut around maypole square
 * larsu doesn't know wtf people are talking about
 * Laney blaps larsu up
<ogra_> Laney, would that be a 1927, a 1937 or a 1948 doghnut ?
<ogra_> https://cdn1.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/q7bVIZrCH0NDY0Aowm0LKNaA6KU=/cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/4076080/donutspiracy.jpg
<larsu> blap?
<larsu> sigh
<larsu> ogra_: at this rate it must be an inverted doughnut by now
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> yeah
<Laney> the tighter the better
 * Laney hugs larsu 
<Laney> I'm just being UK yoof
<larsu> googling "inverted donut" is ... interesting
<larsu> pie charts, 3d donuts, hair styles, breasts, cake
<larsu> and this: http://the-food-orb.wikia.com/wiki/Evil_Donut
 * larsu hugs Laney back
<willcooke> Monday's working to be weird
<willcooke> \o/
 * larsu is out for lunch
<desrt> good morning desktop
<hikiko|ln> good morning desrt
<hikiko|ln> brb
<seb128> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> i am well, thanks :)
<desrt> but i am being scurried along to walk to the venue now.  ciao :)
<didrocks> hey desrt!
<seb128> desrt, have fun, and don't play too much with portals on the way ;-)
<attente> seb128: Laney: unfortunately the bisection didn't work, i finished the bisect on some random irrelevant commit and found that i could only reproduce the crash randomly. then i tried it against glib 2.42.1 and still found it reproducing it so i'm not sure it's a glib bug any more :/
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> hey attente
<seb128> weird, it was consistent here and ld_preloading old glib fixed it
<attente> i'm going to look at it some more today though
<seb128> also the bug started showing up on e.u.c recently
<Laney> it's not random for me if I toggle that plugin
<seb128> could be some other component change
<seb128> but glib seems the more likely
<attente> Laney: i'll try it again with your gedit reproducer
<Laney> cool
<Laney> sorry it's not git bisect run-able
<attente> but i didn't understand why it would still reproduce with 2.42
<seb128> are you sure you installed/loaded that version correctly?
<attente> seb128: yeah, i was LD_LIBRARY_PATHing into my jhbuild build tree, and checked with ldd to make sure
<seb128> weird
<attente> but the bug only started appearing in vivid right? when 2.42 is the version from utopic
<seb128> right, also I'm unsure if there are several issues
<seb128> for sure something changed that make that issue more likely to be hit for a week or so
<Laney> seb128: you know... this might be that gsequence fix
<Laney> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/glib2.0-h3kZN2/glib2.0-2.46.0/./gio/gmenuexporter.c:256:g_menu_exporter_menu_items_changed: assertion failed: (position + removed <= g_sequence_get_length (menu->item_links))
<seb128> Laney, yeah, which is why I asked if you uploaded to the archive, so we can see what issues get resolved with it
<Laney> ?
<Laney> you didn't mention this bug then
<Laney> but you can also try with the ppa
<seb128> no, I just said that I wanted to see it in the archive so we can see which ones for the glib issues we discussed recently are resolved
<seb128> right, going to do that in a bit
<Laney> fixes it for me
<seb128> great
 * Laney lets attente off the hook
<seb128> it's a bit puzzling that we had reports from the assert in vivid though
<seb128> but there might be less frequent conditions leading to the same assert
<Laney> must be something else
<attente> what's the gsequence fix?
<seb128> attente, https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=2d7817887a9f0624f73492d04b2a992545f0beb9
<qengho> g'morning
<seb128> hey qengho
<andyrock> good morning!
<qengho> Howdy. seb128, I think I'll have a chromium upload to fix failing autopkg test in a few hours.
<seb128> qengho, oh, excellent, I was going to ask about that ;-)
<cyphermox> larsu: hey! are you hitting that ubiquity timezone bug?
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, who is likely the best person to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1499133 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1499133 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_menu_tracker_remove_items()" [High,Confirmed]
<andyrock> seb128: Trevinho :D
<Trevinho> seb128: I might be
<seb128> it's likely triggered as a side effect of the applications crashing on start due the glib bug we discussed earlier
<seb128> but it's older than this
<seb128> so the glib issue might just lead to a sequence that triggers that ups issue
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, I was looking at the stacktrace in fact...
<seb128> I can reproduce easily by running pidgin with bonjour enabled and exiting it, so if you need debug info...
<Trevinho> seb128: and I don't see any unity source involved, but well.. This doesn't meant there's anything wrong in indicator-appmenu or in unity-gtk-module
<Trevinho> seb128: ok, let me know if glib changes affect this
<seb128> well, they are going to do by the fact that ups doesn't like apps crashing
<seb128> and the glib fix is going to fix apps
<seb128> but it doesn't made the segfault case is not still thee
<seb128> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/fb90c5cd261c59daee2e455c7e2445e2787affde shows that users hit that case
<seb128> oh
<seb128> invalid read in valgrind
<seb128> https://paste.debian.net/313654/
<seb128> no unity code in there, could be a gtk bug
<andyrock> seb128: Trevinho  I'm actually seeing similar invalid reads in appmenu-indicator
<andyrock> I'm trying to fix the memory leaks in hud and panel services
<andyrock> there is no unity code involved
<Trevinho> andyrock: cool
<Trevinho> andyrock: any progress in finding where the leak might be?
<andyrock> not cool at all ;D
<andyrock> nope
<andyrock> not yet
<seb128> does somebody who speaks python review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/software-properties/except_variable_name/+merge/272617 ?
<seb128> +want
<seb128> didrocks, thanks ;-)
<didrocks> yw ;-)
 * didrocks is really hitting a bottle neck in this "interesting" test story :p
<didrocks> good news is that I found a real bug while digging, so…
<seb128> well, at least that's something
<didrocks> yeah, but it's still not fully solved though :p
<seb128> Laney, on https://code.launchpad.net/~justinmcp/aptdaemon/1352654/+merge/243354 you said you would review/upload, is that still on your list?
<Laney> no I forgot
<Laney> can do, or you can if you want
<seb128> I already looked at it but I don't really understand the second chunck/why data is not needed/missing
<seb128> I think I tried to ping mvo for a review back then but I guess he's too busy
<seb128> that was added in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aptdaemon-developers/aptdaemon/main/revision/955.2.14
<larsu> cyphermox: no, but I' in the process of making timezone selection work without hitting geonames.ubuntu.com
<larsu> cyphermox: and I think ubiquity ought to use that as well (it's using libtimezonemap now, too, right?)
<cyphermox> larsu: I'm pretty sure if geoip.ubuntu.com isn't in the picture there would be no crash.
<seb128> larsu, cyphermox, we should probably use the new lib, but that's not going to be for wily, so we need to debug/fix the current issue as well
<cyphermox> yeah
<larsu> cyphermox: ah, this is not about geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com, but about the ip lookup stuff?
<cyphermox> so far I think there's something out of date on geoip, maybe. That could explain timezones not matching. I was going to do an upload to add some extra logs when we get the response from geoip so I could then match the timezone it reports with whatever is in tzsetup
<larsu> anyway, I'm not hitting that issue here
<didrocks> have a good evening everyone!
<seb128> Laney, I don't understand why glatzor did that change so I'm not sure I want to undo it, but if you think it's fine please do (otherwise I'm going to try to ping mvo again) ... if you do upload, could you make python3-aptdaemon depends on gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0 (<< 0.9) as well (to fix 1496292)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks, you too
<cyphermox> larsu: IP lookup should return you some XML with the location, timezone, etc.
<larsu> willcooke just made me aware of it because he knew I'm working on timezone selection stuff
<larsu> cyphermox: ah, this is different then
<Laney> seb128: well the 'data' is apparently supposed to be the release but it is actually "Ubuntu"
<seb128> Laney, so the right fix might be to figure out why it use Ubuntu and make it be the release instead?
<Laney> go for it!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> I see what you are doing
<Laney> :D
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: Hah, there are even pics of the LibreOffice cake: https://twitter.com/ThisIsSebi/status/647416600178610176 (well, one of three).
<seb128> Laney, fine, let's apply the change as suggestion and drop the /Ubuntu, until somebody who knows that stack better do the better changes
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, :)
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: there is also at least one pic of me with a happy winner of a raspberry pi, though I cannot find it right now ...
<Sweet5hark> anyway, EOD
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, that would be handy when you find it.  cya
 * qengho afk lunch
<Laney> seb128: I found some docs and it seems that data is usually the repository
<Laney> not the release
<seb128> Laney, repository using which format?
<Laney> format?
<Laney> it's like "Ubuntu"
<qengho> desrt: Do you mind advising me? A XDG desktop file can have one or more sections, some of which have Exec lines? That is: more than one "Exec...=" line if there are more than one sections for other Actions?
<qengho> But only one Exec per section.
<larsu> qengho: ya. the main section is when activating an application from the launcher (or similar), the other ones are named actions that appear in the right click menu of the launcher
 * larsu jumps in for desrt, who is at openhelp right now
<qengho> larsu: Okay, thank you. Of those other sections, there can be an Exec line in them?  That is "grep -c ^Exec foo.desktop" can return greater than 1, and it's not an error?
<larsu> qengho: yes, actions also have exec lines (for example, thunderbird's "Contacts" actions simply calls the main binary with a -addressbook switch)
<qengho> larsu: thanks! The spec seems obvious, but I'm checking assumptions to track a weird problem.
<larsu> ah, good luck!
<willcooke> g'night all
<willcooke> feeling a bit coldly this afternoon, sure I will be around tomorrow but will email if not
<larsu> willcooke: get better!
<Trevinho> Mh, after fighting with vector reallocation it's time to leave for some futsal...
<seb128> Laney, yeah, "format" I meant what is a repository? like is it "Ubuntu" or "main/universe" or ...
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-29
<robert_ancell_> bye all
<hikiko> hello
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning didrocks & desktopers
<duflu> Indeed. Morning humans & didrocks
<duflu> (superhuman)
<didrocks> re seb128, evening duflu :)
<seb128> hey duflu
<duflu> Hey seb128
<seb128> how are things down there?
<duflu> seb128: Sunny, green and spring-y
<seb128> good :-)
<Sweet5hark> good morning, desktoppers!
<didrocks> hey Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: heya
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> bonjour pitti
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark pitti
<Sweet5hark> pitti, seb128: heya
<seb128> pitti, how is the sprint? not too stressful?
<pitti> ça va didrocks et seb128 !
<pitti> moin moin Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> seb128: fyi, Im gonna finalize the libreoffice 5.0.2 FFE today, I guess.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, great
<pitti> seb128: lots of spec sessions, running over, still waiting for "mine" :)
<seb128> pitti, what's your topic?
<pitti> seb128: snappy classic dimension, i. e. having a dpkg/apt chroot/container for development and debugging
<seb128> nice
<larsu> bonjour!
<seb128> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<larsu> seb128: gut danke! Et toi?
<seb128> larsu, bien, merci!
 * larsu was at a pub quiz last night
<larsu> one of the questions: what does http stand for
<seb128> lol
<seb128> did you win the quiz? ;-)
<larsu> no, they had other, harder questions
<larsu> we came in 3rd
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<larsu> bonjour didrocks! ça va?
<didrocks> larsu: in a hate relationship with python for now, otherwise good :)
<larsu> haha
<didrocks> stable release upgrade adding features, potentially breaking me
 * didrocks asks launchpad politely to publish his ppa
<didrocks> "please please please"
<Trevinho> morning
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<seb128> how are you?
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> seb128: allright, thanks :)
<Trevinho> I hope to finis the key grabbing fix today, as yesteday I spent some hours fighting with some memory oddness :/
<seb128> ah, nice
<seb128> what's the status of the scrollbars work? is that going to land in wily?
<Trevinho> seb128: i've to cleanup the branch. they're done. BUt i've put them in hold because of this. I hope to wrap these  up in these days
<seb128> k
<Laney> yo
<willcooke> morning
<willcooke> didrocks has some how emailed me his cold
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> that's future-proof technology
<didrocks> hey Laney, feeling better willcooke or not?
<willcooke> practice safe hangouts
<willcooke> didrocks, worse
<didrocks> :(
<willcooke> didrocks, going to sort out my email and then bed until this afternoon I think
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, mind if we skip 1:1?  ^^
<didrocks> have a good rest
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: fine for me
<seb128> hey Laney willcooke
<Laney> oh no!
<Laney> hi hi
<Laney> got to take my bike to the shop at lunchtime
<Laney> I left it in the city centre on friday night and when I got back the wheel was all bent...
<Laney> :|
<willcooke> :(
<willcooke> Last time I left a bike in Nottingham town centre I came back and it only had 1 wheel
<willcooke> my fault for not locking it properly I guess
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I replaced the quick release stuff years ago
<willcooke> but stamping on a wheel is a real dick move
<Laney> once had to ride from jubilee campus to west bridgford with no seat
<willcooke> hah!
<Laney> that was in the uni's "secure" storage too
<willcooke> I guess all the freshers are in town now, getting drunk on watered down Ritzy lager and smashing the place up
<Laney> indeed they are back
<Laney> was on a bus past Rock City on Sunday night
<Laney> dear lord
<willcooke> XD
<seb128> Laney, there a gvfs bugfix update out for some time, I'm going to have a look if you didn't yet/it's not on your list
<Laney> go for it
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> larsu, are you still working on the eog fixes? I guess we shouldn't try to land the theme fixes for the previous/next buttons until you look at the toolbar issue as well?
<larsu> seb128: I actually have a terminal window open for a couple of days now with a finished patch
 * larsu should probably push that
<larsu> I'll be with you in a min
<larsu> (or two)
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<seb128> bah, why didn't I see an email on wily-changes about Laney's aptdaemon upload
 * Laney operates in the dark
<seb128> Laney, you didn't include the 3 chunck on purpose?
<seb128> the one removing the trailing ","
<seb128> 3rd
<seb128> also I guess you didn't see my "if you upload please add a depends" line in the middle of the discussion yesterday?
<seb128> said differently, we need another upload and I wonder if I should include the "," drop of if you discarded it for a reason
<Laney> no I didn't see that, we should get a VCS for this really to avoid problems like that
<davmor2> Laney is a vampire quick everyone to the garlic and stake shops
<Laney> I think that part of it could be included if you want, just didn't hit that case
<seb128> Laney, aptdaemon has a vcs but it's an upstream project and I just don't commit without going through mps
<seb128> ok, thanks
<Laney> not a packaging one though, or?
<seb128> indeed not
<seb128> we should include the debian dir in the lp:aptdaemon ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: confirming the regression is in python: bug #1500768
<ubot5`> bug 1500768 in python3.4 (Ubuntu) "python3.4.3 SRU break requests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1500768
<seb128> didrocks, doookkoooo
<didrocks> pinged barry, let's see
<seb128> yeah
<didrocks> if nothing happens on their side, I'll just ship new requests and httplib in the ppa
<didrocks> (and dep on them :/)
 * didrocks wonders how it's possible that a SRU ships new features…
<Laney> seb128: can you fix my patch header in fix-installation.patch please? :-)
<Laney> should be Forwarded: and Bug-Ubuntu: the actual bug link
<seb128> Laney, ok
<Laney> thanks!
 * Laney fail
<seb128> Laney, is added a depends to gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0 (<< 0.9) ok with you?
<seb128> 0.9 was in wily-proposed and seems like quite some users got it from there and are having aptdaemon not working now, ideally that version would have add a Breaks on things it made not work, but it didn't
<seb128> that would at least let those user know that there is some version mismatch they need to resolve
<seb128> other option is to reupload packagekit with a version 0.9.is.0.8
<seb128> but since the version didn't hit wily proper I don't think that's needed
<Laney> that would be terrible since >> 0.9 dependencies would satisfy it
<seb128> k
<Laney> << is probably ok, I'm not sure what apt would do in that situation though
<seb128> so (<< 0.9) in aptdaemon it is
<seb128> well, it might remove aptdaemon
<Laney> people should stop using proposed :(
<seb128> but at least it shows them that there is an issue to resolve
<seb128> yeah, that would be nice
<seb128> in practice it's in the top 10 wily e.u.c issues
<seb128> so quite some users seems to have it enabled
<Laney> yeah well
<Laney> I made my proposal to make it NotAutomatic but nobody replied :(
<seb128> :-(
<larsu> seb128: [sorry was doing laundry] testing it right now with 3.16 and will upload in a bit
<seb128> larsu, danke
<larsu> somehow I forgot to push this
<larsu> it's 100% done :/
<larsu> the problem other people have with browser tabs, I have with terminals
<larsu> dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no upstream tarball found at ../eog_3.16.3.orig.tar.{bz2,gz,lzma,xz}
<Laney> put the tarball there
<Laney> bzr bd usually gets it
<larsu> ya I'm wondering why it didn't get it automatically?
<Laney> dunno, you only pasted the end result and not the previous attempts to find it :P
<larsu> Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12610228/
<Laney> debuild vs bzr bd ?
<larsu> srsly?
<Laney> probably...
 * larsu tries
<larsu> Laney: works indeed. thanks
<Laney> kein problem
<Laney> do germans say kp instead of np on the internets?
<larsu> yes
<larsu> sometimes
<Laney> I always liked n8 too
<larsu> 8ung, too
<Laney> oh man
<larsu> only young people say this, though
<larsu> haven't seen it in ages
<larsu> hm, seb128's patch doesn't like my patch on top of it
<larsu> ah, that patch doesn't really do what it should anymore
<larsu> dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<Laney> $ update-maintainer
<larsu> magic
<larsu> thanks :)
<larsu> Laney, seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/eog/menubar/+merge/272724
<Laney> thx, will look
 * larsu ← lunch
<Laney> what's the upstream bug link?
<larsu> there is none
<larsu> other than the old bug about the title bar
<larsu> we'll need a slightly different approach going forward
<larsu> planning to talk to desrt about that in London
<Laney> can you stop it getting lost somehow?
<larsu> getting lost?
<larsu> oh, the patch?
<larsu> it's in bzr, no?
<Laney> the discussion, fixing and upstreaming of this patchset :)
<larsu> Laney: added it to the sprint blueprint
<Laney> thx
<willcooke> larsu, thank you!
<larsu> and now actually going to lunch
<Laney> I just worry about "we need to talk about that" turning into oh shit we forgot, sorry, let's just fix this patch up again
<Laney> or otherwise not happening and us carrying the patch
<Laney> either way
<Laney> happy lunch
<Laney> larsu: I changed the label for opening help to Contents
<Laney> and does the "accel" there do anything other than control what is shown in the menubar?
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> http://www.vitavonni.de/blog/201509/2015092901-ubuntu-broke-java-because-of-unity.html
<Laney> because it seems to be (and should be?) F1 not ctrl-f1
<didrocks> ogra_: upstream is already pinged about it
<didrocks> (today)
<ogra_> ah
<didrocks> it's weird they mention android studio, it's working well here
<ogra_> well, he doesnt even mention on which release
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I wonder if this happens with oracle jdk now
<ogra_> if its wily ... shrug ... if its trusty ... omg ...
<didrocks> (with a $random_upgrade)
<ogra_> not even in the repo for trusty
<didrocks> ogra_: confirmed that you don't trigger it?
<ogra_> i dont have any java apps :P
<ogra_> but i can confirm that apt doesnt find it in trusty ... but finds it in vivid ...
<didrocks> ogra_: mind trying one? :) (intellij)
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, it's in trusty if you use ubuntu make
<didrocks> (with the ppa)
<ogra_> ouch
<didrocks> as you have a trusty machine, that would be great if you can give it a try
<ogra_> i'm not close to that machine atm (ssh'ed in)
<ogra_> i will if i'm back in the office
<didrocks> thanks
<ogra_> didrocks, btw bug 1441487
<ubot5`> bug 1441487 in jayatana (Ubuntu) "Running any Java program produces messages in the terminal, while rendering many Java applications broken" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441487
<ogra_> (in case you havent seen that yet)
<ogra_> (open since april ... ugh)
<didrocks> ogra_: well… look at the last comment
<Laney> seb128: do you know if anything runs msgmerge on translations during a normal pkg build?
<Laney> for this eog patch there are some strings which are brought back
<Laney> they are commented out in the po files but if you intltool-update and msgmerge then they come back
<Laney> but if I do a normal build the strings aren't translated
<seb128> Laney, no, but it shouldn't matter
<seb128> that's fine
<seb128> they are in launchpad
<seb128> it's going to autoresurect those
<Laney> even the old ones?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> series are shared
<Laney> no manual work?
<seb128> no
<Laney> ok
<seb128> it's magic
<Laney> there are no new strings if I fix Manual → Contents
<Laney> so don't need to ask translators
<seb128> no you don't
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> what would upstream do?
<Laney> msgmerge for all languages?
<Laney> maybe that's part of making a release or something
<seb128> some upstreams would try that
<seb128> some others would let translators do it
<seb128> well they would probably not change a string in a stable serie
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/eog/+pots/eog/fr/259/+translate
<seb128> so yeah, that string is in vivid/translated
<seb128> it's going to just work
<Laney> looks like intltool does this
<Laney> if you make update-po
<seb128> that sounds about right
<Laney> nice
<qengho> Good morning.
<Laney> seb128: also did you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/eog-overlay-buttons/+merge/269482 ?
<Laney> hey qengho
<seb128> Laney, no I didn't, can do now though
<seb128> qengho, hey
<Laney> thx
<Laney> there is also https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/vpn-indicator/+merge/272371 which is approved, dunno if you want to upload that too
<seb128> that's probably a good idea
<seb128> is there a branch for the toolbar issue?
<seb128> or is that on the eog side?
<seb128> also that eog mp could have a lp: # in the changelog
<seb128> larsu, ^
<Laney> I added one
<Laney> will be there when uploaded
<seb128> great ;-)
<Laney> which toolbar issue?
<Laney> the big icons?
<seb128> big icons and no bg
<seb128> or was the no bg wanted?
<Laney> ah yes, that's not fixed yet
<seb128> hum
<seb128> pete-woods has an ubuntu-themes dual landing in a silo for the vpn thing
<Laney> needs the uife anyway
<Laney> just asked for it
<Laney> ok I'm off out for lunch, might be a bit longer today
<Laney> walking for miles and miles and miles to ye olde bike shoppe
<didrocks> good luck Laney!
<seb128> Laney, have fun!
<seb128> Laney, unsure those eog changes need an UIFe, they are a bugfix, not an UI change
<seb128> UIF doesn't restrict fixes to thing that are obviously buggy
<seb128> just changes for the sake of having a different result
<seb128> dobey, nessita, hey, did you see errors like http://paste.ubuntu.com/12519695/ before? who would be the right person to look at that? (ubuntusso error in s-c helper)
<nessita> seb128, checking!
<nessita> and hi :-)
<dobey> seb128: hi. i've not seen that before, no. seems like maybe the token is invalid or there's a server side issue perhaps
<nessita> seb128, right, token seems invalid. Have any more data for this user? I can try to see his account details and se if there is something odd
<seb128> nessita, it's on my laptop
<seb128> I guess the token is invalid
<seb128> but should something deal with it by requesting a new one?
<dobey> maybe. i'm not exactly sure what code path got you to that point. generally, a new token should only be requested in the event of unexpected failures like that, as a result of direct user action, so it's something the apps need to handle, rather than the account provider
<seb128> dobey, "/usr/share/software-center/piston_generic_helper.py --datadir /usr/share/software-center/ --needs-auth --no-relogin SoftwareCenterAgentAPI subscriptions_for_me" triggers the error
<seb128> which s-c seems to try to call in backend
<nessita> seb128, did you happen to invalidate u1 tokens in the keyring?
<seb128> nessita, not that I can remember
<nessita> seb128, let me check your account
<dobey> seb128: "--no-relogin"
<seb128> nessita, it works from other machines
<dobey> other machines will have differen tokens
<nessita> seb128, right, but I would hope your other machines have a different token
<dobey> unless you named your machines all the same hostname
<seb128> nessita, I guess so
<seb128> dobey, softwarecenter/backend/spawn_helper.py:            cmd.append("--no-relogin")
<seb128> seems to use --no-relogin by default
<seb128> is that wrong?
<Trevinho> seb128: do you have handy the bug # for the shortcuts issue?
<seb128> Trevinho, no, but maybe didrocks has
<Trevinho> ah, got it..
<Trevinho> :P
<Trevinho> it's 1459571 fyi
<nessita> seb128, hey, I see only one V1 token for you (V1 is the token that ubuntu-sso-client creates). Any chance you have changed your password recently?
<seb128> nessita, I probably did since it started requesting stronger passwords
<nessita> seb128, around beginning of July?
<seb128> yes
<nessita> July 8th is your older token
<seb128> that's probably when I changed my password
<nessita> seb128, so, on password reset all tokens are invaldited
<larsu> Laney: sure, that can go in as well
<larsu> Laney: thanks for adding the missing stuff
<nessita> seb128, and right now you have none for the V1 format, so no SC would work for you
 * larsu takes long lunch breaks these days because SUN
<seb128> larsu, it's nice isn't it :-)
<dobey> seb128: i don't know if it's wrong or not. is that helper being called as a result of a direct user action?
<seb128> nessita, shouldn't s-c warn about that/prompt through some UI?
<larsu> seb128: perfect! Is there anything left for me to do on that MR or is Laney on it?
<dobey> seb128: it depends on when it failed. if it was the result of a direct user action, yes; if it just happens as a matter of start-up, possibly not
<dobey> seb128: likewise, the push client daemon on the phone doesn't pop up login windows randomly, because it's a background process with no UI
<seb128> larsu, I think Laney is on it
<larsu> coolio
 * larsu makes tea, then
<nessita> seb128, I'm not sure if SC has support to do that...
<nessita> the U1 control panel did
<seb128> dobey, nessita, ok, so where the error is visible in the UI is if I try to write a software review it gives me an error dialog "authentificaiton failed"
<seb128> with no way/suggestion on how to fix it
<dobey> seb128: and does it let you log in again there?
<dobey> ok, that's an issue in software-center then
<nessita> seb128, you can remove the token from the keyring
<nessita> and the SC will ask you to login again
<seb128> nessita, right, I know how to"fix" it
<seb128> but normal users wouldn't
<seb128> so I wanted to keep it in the buggy state and see if we can fix it for our users as well
<nessita> seb128, yeah, I get your point. Thing is if SC does not have the support for that (asking the local, invalid token to be removed) no one will remove it for you. Long time ago U1 control panel will do so
<nessita> and SC would implicitely benefit from that
<nessita> and U1 would try to use the token every day
<seb128> ok, so basically "known issue/s-c limitation" and not an easy fix but rather it would need feature dev in s-c?
<nessita> seb128, correct
<dobey> i have no idea how much work it would need in s-c to fix
<seb128> ok, fine then, it is it what it is
<nessita> seb128, sorry I can not give your a better answer
<seb128> nessita, no worry, thanks for replying ;-)
<seb128> dobey, thanks as well
<dobey> it could be a few lines, or a larger feature
<seb128> dobey, I guess it's not something you could check on in a few minutes?
<dobey> no
<seb128> fine, topic closed then
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<dobey> no problem :)
<seb128> dobey, oh, speaking of which, you said you would merge https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/software-center/gtk-has-icon and https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/software-center/gtkgrid-deprecated-nrow
<seb128> is that still on your list? ;-)
<seb128> those are in the distro so no problem
<seb128> but would be nice to have them in the vcs has well
<seb128> has->as
<dobey> seb128: yeah, i just haven't been able to get around to setting up the ci train stuff to do that yet :-/
<seb128> ok, no worry
<desrt> good morning #desktop
<willcooke> hey desrt
<desrt> kat and dave say hi
<seb128> hey desrt
<desrt> word up
<larsu> morning desrt
<desrt> i love the new system :D
<larsu> say hi to kat and dave
<larsu> how's openhelp?
<desrt> the usual goodness
<desrt> had a lot of talk this year about how to properly deal with noobs
<desrt> had a cool talk about "how to successfully turn 'total noob' into 'noob'"
<seb128> desrt, do you any time for glib hacking this week?
<desrt> seb128: heh...
<desrt> file monitors, huh?
<desrt> starting to be increasingly clear that we will need some stable release cleanups :/
<seb128> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=749314
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 749314 in gio "Cannot restore a just-trashed file" [Normal,New]
<desrt> ya
<desrt> i figured out this bug already
<seb128> which I'm unsure is a file monitor issue
<desrt> it _is_ a file monitor issue
<seb128> k
<desrt> _and_ it is a bug in glib
<seb128> is it going to be fixed before wily? ;-)
<desrt> but the bug is not in the file monitoring code -- it's in the trashing code :)
<desrt> i think i know how to fix it already
<desrt> see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=755335
<seb128> great
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 755335 in Trash "Restoring from Trash doesn't work" [Normal,New]
<seb128> maybe you can comment on the bug? ;-)
<desrt> i commented in the dup bug :)
<seb128> yeah, I didn't know you ignored Laney and commented on a duplicate ;-)
<seb128> anyway seems you are on it, thanks
<desrt> the docs people found the bug yesterday :)
<desrt> they're running through the new release and making sure everything "works as documented"
<desrt> and either filing bugs or fixing docs
<larsu> wow that's pretty awesome of them
<desrt> yup
<Laney> hey
<desrt> hey laney
<desrt> already wrote the patch for your bug.  testing it now :)
<Laney> you da man
<desrt> sorry for the delay :)
<Laney> or wo-man?
<Laney> or person
<Laney> you da person
<Laney> that's better
<desrt> :)
<Laney> seb128: UIF doesn't have the concept of bug fix changes, so yes it is needed
<seb128> Laney, I though it was discussed years ago and that the release/documentation/etc teams agreed that bugfixes don't need exception
<seb128> but I didn't find a write recording mentioning that :-/
<seb128> I should raise the topic agian
<seb128> is that a TB thing?
<Laney> it's so their documentation is up to date
<Laney> if they screenshot a bug and we fix it they want to fix it too
<desrt> there ought to be a package that depends on auto*, libtool, pkg-config, etc.
<desrt> maybe build-essential ...
<seb128> Laney, with the same logic you could ban bugfixing, like if a toolbar button doesn't work and it starts working the documented behaviour changes
<seb128> Laney, oh, I see what you mean
<seb128> right, so in which case it's not a UIF
<seb128> it's "you need to notify documentation team on UI changes"
<seb128> which makes sense
<seb128> like you don't need permission or to ask
<seb128> just to let them know
<Laney> technically the release team has to agree
<Laney> and you just have to 'notify' the others
<seb128> which is what I would like to dispute
<seb128> would that be a TB topic?
<seb128> or some other team/board?
<Laney> start with the release team themselves
<seb128> it doesn't make sense that the rt has to be involved in bugfixes
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks
<Laney> there's a weird glowing blue button in front of me
<Laney> every desk seems to have one
<Laney> shall I press it....
<flocculant> afternoon all - noticed a bug with creation of new files during wily b2 testing - I'm seeing it on Xubuntu, but confirmed it in Ubuntu as well > bug 1497170
<ubot5`> bug 1497170 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "New file creation - not opening with file editor" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1497170
<flocculant> not actually been able to see anything upstream in either xdg nor gvfs
<seb128> flocculant, hey, I don't understand that bug description
<seb128> how do you create a new file/with what app and how do you try to open it?
<seb128> if I do "touch bug" and click on that "bug" file in nautilus it opens with gedit
<flocculant> mmm - ok thanks seb128 - this is with right click create new file
<seb128> right click where?
<seb128> I guess xubuntu doesn't use nautilus
<desrt> Laney, seb128: patch on the bug if you want to take a look
<flocculant> desktop
<seb128> if I right click->new document in nautilus
<seb128> and then double click
<desrt> it _seems_ to do the right thing for me, but maybe there is some other problem that i don't understand
<seb128> it opens with gedit
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> Laney, can you look at this one?
<desrt> amigadave is also testing
<flocculant> seb128: I definitely wasn't seeing that in Ubuntu
<desrt> ...if he can stop playing ingress long enough
<flocculant> seb128: also - if I thought it was just Xubuntu I'd have kept it 'in-house' :)
<Laney> ok
<Laney> and that 'bug' does happen for me
<seb128> flocculant, well, I'm just saying that the bug lacks info on what you are using as softwares for your actions
<seb128> but yeah, get it in a guest session
<seb128> so I guess my session has an handler user registered for some type
<flocculant> seb128: yea - not complaining at what you're saying :)
<flocculant> and as far as guest - I see this on live with iso booting in vbox
<flocculant> seb128 Laney - so if I right click on desktop in a livesession - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12612919/
<seb128> flocculant, Laney, desrt, that is another glib bug/behaviour change
<flocculant> ack
<desrt> issue is that we don't call empty files like text/plain anymore?
<Laney> tick
<seb128> yes
<seb128> $ LD_PRELOAD=./libgio-2.0.so.0.4400.1 gvfs-info bug | grep :content
<seb128>   standard::content-type: text/plain
<desrt> yup.  i can see that here too.
<seb128> $ gvfs-info bug | grep :content
<seb128>   standard::content-type: application/octet-stream
 * desrt has no idea how the content sniffing code works
 * desrt can take a look anyway
<seb128> thanks
<desrt> could be someone updated xdgmime or something
<flocculant> thanks all :)
<seb128> desrt, or you on https://git.gnome.org/browse/glib/commit/?id=b6fc1df022a0326e7c36122b1416061bf796c98f ?
<seb128> "GLocalFileInfo: don't content-sniff zero-length files"
<Laney> :q
<larsu> :wq
<desrt> oh
<seb128> :wq!
<desrt> that looks likely :)
<Laney> ZZ
<seb128> ^W
<Laney> I should use that one more
<Laney> it's cooler than :wq
<larsu> seb128: watch out! Your changes!
<seb128> larsu, I didn't exit 1 from bzr bd-do yet ;-)
<larsu> hahahahah
 * larsu cries
<Trevinho> larsu: here's what happens
<Trevinho> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12612982/
<Laney> I always type exit 0
<seb128> desrt, unsure what's the right change, return plain/Text is the size is 0?
<flocculant> not being a coder - but an electrician I would wonder if bug 1487546 is a symptom of that, then I would shut my eyes :)
<ubot5`> bug 1487546 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Newly copied files report zero (0) file size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487546
<desrt> seb128: ya.  i think so.
<Trevinho> larsu: as you see is requested to be grabbed twice XF86PowerOff (always from uss)
<desrt> glad to see this one is my fault too :)
<desrt> can someone file a bug about this?
<seb128> flocculant, no, that's more likely fixed with the gvfs upload in the unapproved queue
<larsu> Trevinho: is this on startup? that's really weird - it calls GrabAccelerators() with all the ones it wants for me
<seb128> desrt, sure
<Trevinho> larsu: that's on startup yes
 * larsu is thoroughly onfused
<larsu> *c
<seb128> flocculant, it could be https://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/commit/?h=gnome-3-16&id=725eaa2e33a842f812caf59af8a8766461bf9512
<Trevinho> larsu: starting your compiz with UNITY_LOG_SEVERITY="<root>error;unity.key.gnome.grabber=debug" should give you more infos
<larsu> Trevinho: it never calls GrabAccelerators() for you?
<Trevinho> larsu: it does I guess, let me double-check
<larsu> maybe you restarted compiz or something? I get a single call when I start up u-s-d
 * larsu kills compiz
<Trevinho> larsu: yes, that's when restarting... but it shouldn't matter
<larsu> yeah it does
<larsu> it's a different code path
<larsu> for whatever reason
<larsu> man, this interface is ... shit
<desrt>   standard::content-type: text/plain
<desrt>   standard::fast-content-type: application/octet-stream
<desrt> neat
<larsu> what's a fast content type?
<larsu> "guess by extension"?
<desrt> something like that
<seb128> desrt, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=755795
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 755795 in gio "2.46 considers empty files as octet-stream rather than text (leads to gedit not opening those)" [Normal,New]
<desrt> thx
<seb128> yw
<seb128> larsu, one is on the name, one is by opening/reading content
<seb128> oh, #gtk+ notifies of new reported bugs now?
<larsu> yep
<desrt> this is pretty annoying
<desrt> g_content_type_guess() is a bad function
<desrt> it takes a filename and some data to test
<Laney> larsu: are you going to follow up with the toolbar fixes for eog?
<desrt> but you can give it (NULL, 0) to mean "i am not giving you the data to test"
<desrt> rather than "i am giving you the zero-byte content of the file"
<Laney> like in a second upload
<larsu> Laney: oh, right! thanks for reminding me.... this was about moving the fullscreen button into the toolbar itself, right?
<larsu> because of the background?
<larsu> or are you also missing the theme changes?
 * larsu is not very organized this week
<larsu> Trevinho: it calls GrabAccelerator() (on the bus) only once for me
<larsu> are you sure this isn't something internal?
<Laney> transparent background, huge icons
<larsu> right, let me figure out this issue with Trevinho and then i'll go hunting for that patch
<Laney> (on scale factor >= 2)
<Laney> it exists already?
<larsu> I think so?!
<Trevinho> larsu: I get  GrabAccelerators (.. including XF86PowerOff)  call and then a single GrabAccelerator "XF86PowerOff" call
<larsu> Trevinho: but an ungrab before, no?
<Laney> basically I'm asking if I should wait or do it in a second round :)
<Trevinho> larsu: nope
<larsu> Laney: wait
<larsu> Trevinho: how is this supposed to work even? You get *one* id from GrabAccelerators() that ungrabs all of them?
<Trevinho> larsu: oh, wait no that's something else
<larsu> Trevinho: ah no it returns an array of ids
<larsu> oh my this interface is getting worse the longer I look at it
<larsu> desrt: I think I need the talk :P
<Trevinho> larsu: yeah, the array is even not checked for being of the same size
<Trevinho> so if I return an array with different sizes, then everything crashes
<Trevinho> (uss, I mean)
<larsu> ugh, ok
<larsu> no matter what I restart, I only see single calls of GrabAccelerator()
<larsu> on the bus,that is
<desrt> seb128: patch is up if you want to test it: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=755795
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 755795 in gio "2.46 considers empty files as octet-stream rather than text (leads to gedit not opening those)" [Normal,New]
<Trevinho> However, it seems that via dbus I get that keygrab just once... So something else is grabbing that before, but I don't see who
<larsu> Trevinho: internally?
<Trevinho> might be, but...
<larsu> Trevinho: that's what stack traces are for :P
<Laney> oh man I wish I left my computer on at home
<Trevinho> eh, yes :)
<Trevinho> larsu: ah, no that's not internally (it looked weird in fact)...
<Trevinho> larsu: that's the call I get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12613201/
<Trevinho> larsu: so, some are repeated
<larsu> Trevinho: ah indeed! I have this as well :)
<larsu> Trevinho: (should have checked that I guess)
<larsu> Trevinho: in any case, this *should* work
<willcooke> HONK HONK
<larsu> I'll have a look into why it does this thoguh
<Trevinho> larsu: the've different flags, though... Which we ignore
<larsu> Trevinho: what are the flags?
<Trevinho> larsu: so, I should just return the same ID and that's it
<Trevinho> shellflags
<seb128> willcooke, who is there?
<larsu> Trevinho: what kind of flags?
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Sep 29 15:30:48 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic:
<Trevinho> larsu: https://developer.gnome.org/shell/stable/shell-shell-action-modes.html
<Trevinho> larsu: which might have a sense, but we just ignore.... Let's meet now :)
<larsu> Trevinho: ah, thanks
<willcooke> Trevinho, larsu  - you guys need to finish this up now?  We can hold for a few mins if you need?
<larsu> willcooke: thanks but I think we're good
<willcooke> oki
<larsu> Trevinho: I'll have a look after the meeting as well
<willcooke> Roll call:
<larsu> this is ... strange
<willcooke> andyrock, attente, desrt (conf),  dgadomski, didrocks,
<willcooke> fjkong, happyaron, hikiko, laney, larsu, qengho, seb128,
<willcooke> sweet5hark, themuso (hols), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
 * Sweet5hark sneaks in.
<larsu> hullo
<andyrock> hello
<dgadomski> hey
<Trevinho> hey!
<seb128> hey
<didrocks> hey
<Trevinho> (no hands today? o/ !!!
<seb128> \o
<hikiko> hello
<willcooke> Hi all, so we'll get started in a second.  If someone isn't here when it's their go we can come back to them.
<hikiko> basically I was about to send an email...
<willcooke> Laney, you want to go first if you are out and about?
<Laney> no thanks, I'm writing it still :P
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> I'm just in the library, it's fine
<willcooke> hikiko, you want to go first?  Are you heading out?
<hikiko> sure :) thanks!
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: hikiko
<hikiko> so this week:
<hikiko> 1. Closed several bugs
<hikiko> 2. Fixed the put plugin - awaiting review (the windows seemed to move to the wrong direction in some cases)
<hikiko> 3. Almost fixed the 3d windows (I wrote the shaders sent the clipping planes to the gpu but there are still some issues I have to fix before uploading the branch to lp)
<hikiko> 4. Reproduced/Investigated the toggle shading unity bug (#1313446) but no much progress there
<hikiko> Plans for next week:
<hikiko> 1. submit the 3d windows branch (I hope tomorrow)
<hikiko> 2. work on the ezoom (I haven't worked at it for a long time because I was looking at the bugs :/)
<hikiko> 3. work on bug #1313446(that's basically a unity bug but it's quite important because it affects all users)
<ubot5`> bug 1313446 in unity (Ubuntu) "window disappears on toggle shade" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313446
<hikiko> eof
<willcooke> thanks hikiko
<hikiko> bye everyone!
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> basically just one point
<andyrock> working on fixing the indicator-appmenu leak
<andyrock> leaks
<andyrock> and bugs scrubbing
<andyrock> damn leaks :(
<willcooke> :)
<andyrock> eof
<willcooke> Thanks andyrock - keep plugging away, it'll be a big improvement
<seb128> andyrock, not looking at the u-p-s/menu segfault? :-(
<andyrock> should I?
<andyrock> Trevinho is better for that
<andyrock> I can add it to my list
<Trevinho> well, since you're there... :P
<seb128> Trevinho, is already fighting keybinding and scrollbars didn't change
<seb128> but as you guys prefer ;-)
<andyrock> k added to the list
<andyrock> :D
<andyrock> maybe the cause is the same
<willcooke> good, thanks guys
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hi
<attente> ported the rest of the gtk widgets to use the new popup menu placement api. currently debugging some margin/padding issues, and still need to implement the positioning in some of the backends, which shouldn't be too hard
<attente> spent some time trying to debug u-g-m, bisecting glib. must've been bisecting wrong though... thanks Laney for fixing the issue
<attente> uploaded new versions of the java non-latin shortcut u-s-d fixes to a ppa
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<Laney> it's a good week for attente when he gets to do a bisection
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey, unfortunately nothing new in the desktop department from my side. I currently focus on a fix for bug #1337873 which will keep us consistent with Debian.
<ubot5`> bug 1337873 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Precise, Trusty, Utopic - ifupdown initialization problems caused by race condition" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337873
<dgadomski> EOF, thanks
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> Ubuntu Make:
<didrocks> - jetbrains start to serve windows binaries on linux url. Fixed it with the new linux binary url and changes the test assets.
<didrocks> - new dart website is client-side templating, rendering version pickup and release urls "interesting". Found a way, however, this complicates the medium testing side. Still working on a proper solution
<didrocks> - fix some bugs when multiple matches per page were available
<didrocks> - fought with some squid proxy errors on our testint site, adding debugs and such through the week. Found that python 3.4.3 trusty SRU is faulty. Pinged Barry about it (also got some report that it's an issue in production as well).
<didrocks> Developer story:
<didrocks> - worked on snapcraft/develop workflow diagram.
<didrocks> - introduced a device manager concepts and wrote specs on the capabilities  and duties
<didrocks> Misc:
<didrocks> - debug the unity accel key issues with Trevinho and larsu.
<didrocks> .
<larsu> Misc??? /me feels degraded
<willcooke> lol @ jetbrains
<didrocks> :p
<didrocks> willcooke: ?os=linux -> bring the exe!
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: FJKong
<willcooke> we can come back
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: happyaron
<happyaron> ok
<willcooke> Also out I expect
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> hi!
<happyaron> 1. Fixed SSL security issues of my instances running on Canonistack
<happyaron> 2. Updated: a list of ubuntu kylin packages, some not uploaded yet due to freeze
<happyaron> 3. Handling libstdc++ transition for IME packages at Debian
<happyaron> 4. Going to be on a long national holiday, but will remain responding (with delay)
<happyaron> EOF
<willcooke> thanks happyaron, have a great Golden Week
<happyaron> thanks
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: larsu
<willcooke> oops, sorry laney
<qengho> happyaron: happy mid-autumn!
<happyaron> qengho: ty!
 * Laney relaxes
 * happyaron is sitting next to mom.
<larsu> oh wow me already?
<larsu> - add traditional menubar to eog; update its titlebar patch; fix fullscreen toolbar
<larsu> - make a plan and prepare how we can make menubars with dynamic window-specific menus (e.g. recent files) easier for applications to support
<larsu> - help Trevinho and didrocks figure out the u-s-d/unity interaction when grabbing keys
<larsu> - look into how all the things that log things are logging things - added onto sprint agenda
<larsu> - some random bug work and discussion
<larsu> </larsu?
<Laney> 你好妈妈
<willcooke> hi happyaron's mum!
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: Laney
<happyaron> 0. wow Laney
<Laney> ♥
<Laney> • Final smoothing of tests to get glib in
<Laney> • Upload glib & glib-networking stable release to unstable, sync
<Laney> • Cherry-pick a patch to fix GSequence which broke loads of random stuff like unity-gtk-module, upload to sid & sync
<Laney> • Test + upload gstreamer 1.5.91 (1.6 RC)
<Laney> • Fix gnome-themes-standard to not pull the "full" icon theme onto the ISO
<Laney> • Fix to sessioninstaller to not die when called with packagekit's "Modify2"-style parameters, even though we don't support that API yet (gstreamer calls it like that unconditionally...).
<Laney> • Re-review and upload aptdaemon fix to get PK install working
<Laney> • Got pinged by Debian libphonenumber maintainer about our diverging package - synced our changes over there (including package naming scheme) - can hopefully sync this next cycle & once it is NEWed
<Laney> • Try to help debug some random issues (e.g. evolution-ews), fwd upstream where they make sense
<Laney> • eog:
<Laney> ∘ Help to review/test of the eog menu fix from larsu (thanks!), might be a second patch for toolbar stuff - will upload when that comes along
<Laney> ∘ hide toolbar in fullscreen
<Laney> • Review a lot of stuff in the wily-proposed queue now we are frozen
<Laney> • DMB meeting with me in the chair, do some admin
<Laney> • Getting ready to upload new default wallpapers in a minute
<Laney> ≸
<willcooke> nice
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<happyaron> willcooke: ty, :)
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: qengho
<Laney> happyaron: was it right?
<qengho> * Getting new Chromium 45.0.2454.101 ready for release.
<qengho> ** fixes autopkgtest bogus test-depends failures.
<qengho> ** fixes old, newly-discovered xdg-settings bug in setting default browser. ...
<qengho> * Reported bug upstream as https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92170 . Attached fix.
<qengho> * Travel arranged.
<happyaron> Laney: almost and can be understand
<qengho> EOF
<ubot5`> Freedesktop bug 92170 in xdg-utils "xdg-settings assumes desktop files have exactly one Exec line" [Normal,New]
<Laney> good enough for me
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> • helped investigating unity8-dash/trust store/settings issue and wrote a settings bugfix
<seb128> • e.u.c triaging and pinged people/provided debug info/worked on some bugfixes
<seb128> ∘ software-properties python3 exception in some error handling callback
<seb128> ∘ glib/unity/menu segfaults
<seb128> ∘ aptdaemon issue due new packagekit that quite some user got from wily-proposed
<seb128> ∘ reviewed/landed indicator-bluetooth segfault bugfix from robert_ancell
<seb128> ∘ rebuilt wxwidgets for gcc5, fixes amule not starting on abi mismatch error
<seb128> • looked at why empty files do not open with gedit in wily, turned out to be a glib issue
<seb128> • investigated wily langpack update issue (missing some translations), didn't figure out what was going on though, waiting for the next build to see if that was a one time issue
<seb128> • synced new libmtp bugfix version
<seb128> • some launchpad patches queue reviews/sponsoring (hunspell, u-c-c, pytz)
<seb128> • investigated double lockscreen issue, found it's due to lightdm libaudit changes
<seb128> • tested current unity8 desktop versions to check some of the improvements, looks better with every update ;-)
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
 * willcooke guess "conf"
<Sweet5hark> - LibreOffice conference and Aarhus Hackfest (topic: C++11 and LibreOffice)
<Sweet5hark> - following some resulting leads
<Sweet5hark> - had a look at errors.ubuntu.com, didnt find anything superurgent
<Sweet5hark> - 5.0.2 FFE (finalized changelog, building now)
<Sweet5hark> - inbox backlog from conference
<Sweet5hark> - travel stuff for LibreOffice conference and Desktop sprint, and preparing for Hamburg Hackfest
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Allow two configurable modes for cups-browsed's load balancing, one queueing up the jobs on the client (like a CUPS class does) and one queueing up the jobs on the servers.
<tkamppeter> - ghostscript: First look into 9.18, does not need libtrio any more (closed MIR).
<tkamppeter> - Phone for printing stack testing stuck in Brazilian customs, so this will start only after the Sprint where I will get another device.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Fix FTB in compiz wily
<Trevinho> · Kylin meeting: they're working in the lockscreen
<Trevinho> · Apply user contribution patch for fixing icon rendering in Wily
<Trevinho> · Refactoring of unity's GnomeKeyGrabber, to fix randomly not-working keybindings
<Trevinho> 
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Diagnosing / fixing release serious bugs
<willcooke> - Updated XMir in overlay PPA
<willcooke> - Investigate GNOME Software Centre suitability for Ubuntu
<willcooke> #topic Any Other Business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316" | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2015-09-29 | Current topic: Any Other Business
<willcooke> So #1.  *I* think that the "hi/bye" concept is working really nicely.  I hope you agree.  We can discuss more at the sprint
 * larsu +1s
<willcooke> Actually, that's all I got atm.  There will be information coming from the sprint in Budapest soon which I will share as soon as I have collated it
<larsu> I'm feeling a bit sick (hope it's nothing serious), but I might take it slow and be online a bit later tomorrow
 * larsu judges in the morning
<willcooke> diiiiiddddrooooccckkkksss
<willcooke> He gave it to me as well
<larsu> not cool
<willcooke> take it easy larsu
<larsu> thanks
<Laney> take it HARD
<Laney> go for a long run
<willcooke> I'm going to call it EOD pretty soon as well
 * willcooke -> bed
<seb128> larsu, get better!
<larsu> Laney: I actually might :)
<Laney> sweat it out
<larsu> but not before finishing that patch
<larsu> seb128: thanks!
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> any more for any more?
 * Laney tries to remember how to jhbuild
<larsu> Laney: jhbuild build gtk+
 * larsu feels very helpful
<Laney> more how to jhbuildrc
<seb128> willcooke, oh, not really meeting material but shotwell has no upstrema anymore it seems
<jcastro> am I too late?
<seb128> they are missing at least
<jcastro> meeting over?
<seb128> jcastro, not yet
 * happyaron sees gdm breaks IME other than ibus, again and again
<larsu> Laney: shall I paste mine?
<willcooke> seb128, oh, that's not good.  Something for the sprint
<larsu> seb128: missing?
<seb128> willcooke, and shotwell has an facebook appkey which needs updating
<willcooke> jcastro, shoot
<willcooke> seb128, ohhhh.  That's going to be fun
<Laney> larsu: yeah if it overrides the directories
<jcastro> hey so if someone new shows up and wants to help, those two bugs for the steam controller I posted on -desktop are still open
<seb128> willcooke, I wonder if we should generate/replace it by a key for ubuntu
<larsu> Laney: it does
<jcastro> but got a bunch of new data on the one so it should be straightforward
<seb128> larsu, missing, like they facebook permissions need updating and nobody replied to mailing list or bugzilla since june
<larsu> Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12613503/
<seb128> they->their
<larsu> ah, got it
<Laney> did anyone try to get hold of jim directly?
<jcastro> mostly I just wanted the bugs to make the notes of the meeting so they can be reported on. :D
<Laney> or, does anyone have a line to him that they can use? :)
<willcooke> jcastro, looks like mdeslaur and pitti might be on the case there
<seb128> Laney, unsure what's the best way to contact him, I assumed he would be subscribed to their list and that if he's not that's probably for a good reason/he doesn't want to maintain shotwell anymore or something
<jcastro> yeah, I was just spreading the word just in case, I know release work is also ongoing
<pitti> willcooke: wut?
<willcooke> pitti, steam controllers
<pitti> ah
<Laney> seb128: maybe not, just sometimes personal contact works
<Laney> they might be willing to hand the keys over to the gnome foudnation or whatever if that is possible
<larsu> the elementary guys might know him?
<larsu> some of them live in ca as well
<seb128> right, I just felt like I was not the best placed to take over that/ask about it
<Laney> I wasn't pinning it on you
<seb128> k, just saying
<seb128> if somebody feels like private emailing him or pinging other people who might please do
<seb128> otherwise we should maybe look at generating a new key for the package
<Laney> might make sense for gnome to own this in any event
<Laney> if they are up for that
<seb128> yeah, they have gnome-photos, unsure they care about shotwell
<Laney> "might"
<seb128> right
<seb128> I've just tried to get that moving a few times upstream but nobody picked it up
<seb128> so if anybody has better person they can ping, please do ;-)
<seb128> willcooke, that was all on that topic I think
<willcooke> oki, added to the BP
<seb128> and yeah, steam controllers is a systemd thing, pitti seemed to be on it
<willcooke> thanks all, let's wrap
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Breaking your systems: GTK 3.16 - file bugs with tag "gtk316"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Sep 29 16:04:53 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-09-29-15.30.moin.txt
<seb128> thanks
<happyaron> thanks
<Laney> desrt: you got a line to yorba jim by any chance?
<didrocks> thx!
<Laney> checking whether the C compiler works... no
<Laney> you what now
 * Laney fail
<andyrock> brb
<didrocks> have a good evening guys!
<larsu> you too!
<desrt> Laney: jim@yorba.org?
<desrt> seb128, flocculant: okay.  this is fixed in glib master and backported to 2.46 as well
<desrt> (the text/plain thing)
<seb128> desrt, thanks!
<flocculant> desrt: thanks
<seb128> the change/diff looks good to me ;-)
<seb128> oh,and seems you are off the hook for the ews auth issue with the new glib, they fixed it in eds
<larsu> Laney: I think I gave wrong attribution to seb128 in that hide-headerbar-in-fullscreen patch
<seb128> larsu, you likely did, I don't remember writing that one ;-)
<Laney> oh well
<larsu> shall I fix?
<larsu> about to upload a branch anyway
<Laney> ok, if you like
<larsu> brr bzr bd doesn't add my new patch :/
<Laney> did you bzr add it?
<larsu> yes, it's committed
<seb128> is it in the series?
<larsu> yes
<seb128> non sense :p
<larsu> and no error while building
<larsu> ya......
<larsu> confused
<seb128> bzr bd-do
<seb128> quilt applied
 * larsu might be too sick for this shit
<Laney> bzr status
<larsu> ya, redoing all of this made it wotrk
<larsu> weird. sorrt
<larsu> *sorry
<larsu> Laney: pushed to lp:~larsu/eog/fullscreen-button
<larsu> I'll MR it, but I'll fix ubuntu-themes tomorrow (the icon issues)
<larsu> I need to lie down or something
<larsu> filed upstream at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=755799
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 755799 in general ""Exit fullscreen" button has a dark background" [Normal,New]
<seb128> larsu, taking it easy, see you tomorrow!
<Laney> looking at this tomorrow
<Laney> thanks
<desrt> Laney: i suspect this bug is evil........
<desrt> the monitoring one
<Laney> the one I pointed to?
<larsu> seb128, Laney: thanks! See you tomorrow
<desrt> i get the impression you've uncovered a fairly fundamental race inside of how gvfs works
<Laney> someone just gave me an extremely weird look
 * Laney is perched like an owl on a chair in the library
<seb128> lol
<desrt> :)
<desrt> larsu: off for the night?
<larsu> http://spectacledowls.weebly.com/uploads/1/6/5/8/16589066/1506249.jpg
<larsu> desrt: ya, feeling a bit sick
<seb128> larsu, :-))
<desrt> larsu: feel better.  good night.
<larsu> thanks!
<Laney> desrt: I just suspected a similar thing since it worked with 2.44
 * willcooke -> EOD
<willcooke> gnight
<Laney> also bye!
<Laney> really bye :)
 * Laney is too late to climb so will see what goodies the library can offer up
 * qengho afk to retrieve repaired car.
<Trevinho> Bbye!
<desrt> Laney: your testcase contains a very annoying bug :)
<desrt> Laney: can you tell me when you ran into this issue?
<robert_ancell> hi all
<andyrock> good night all
<qengho> good night
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-09-30
<robert_ancell_> bye all
 * Trevinho did it again... :/ I'll be here again a little late in the morning.
<hikiko> hello
<duflu> Morning hikiko
 * thumper feels pangs of nostalgia
<didrocks> good morning
<larsu> bonjour~
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<larsu> morning didrocks! How goes?
<seb128> hey didrocks larsu desktopers
<didrocks> larsu: still sneezing a little, but near the end, and you?
<didrocks> re seb128
<larsu> hello seb128! What's up?
<larsu> didrocks: started to sneeze yesterday :/
<larsu> but doesn't seem *that* bad
<seb128> larsu, I need coffee, a bit tired this morning ... what about you, feeling better than yesterday?
<larsu> seb128: a little bit better. Had a good night's sleep
<larsu> I hope it doesn't get worse over the day
<seb128> good
<pitti> bonjour tout le monde !
<larsu> bonjour pitti!
<pitti> ça va seb128 et didrocks ! comment allez-vous ?
<didrocks> hey pitti, et toi, comment vas-tu ?
<seb128> salut pitti, comment ça va ? C'est bien à Budapest?
<pitti> je vais bien, merci ! je suis allé courier le matin
<pitti> et on a eu des bonnes heures de "hack sessions" hier soir
<seb128> vous avez hacké sur quoi ?
<pitti> seb128: helping people with some beaglebone issues, and I taught britney another corner case
<pitti> there was free beer :)
<seb128> good :)
<Sweet5hark> moin all
<didrocks> hey Sweet5hark
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> didrocks, seb128: hey there ...
<willcooke> morning
<Laney> yoooo
<darkxst> hey all
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney! You guys are both in sync :)
<didrocks> evening darkxst
<larsu> hi Laney, willcooke, darkxst
<larsu> what's up
<larsu> man I hate icons
 * larsu puts another item to the sprint
<darkxst> spent the weekend and a bit up in the mountains enjoying the last of the snow, before our first heatwave arrives this weekend ;(
<larsu> darkxst: meanwhile, we are enjoying the last rays of sun over here
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney darkxst
<larsu> as usual, I'm glad launchpad sends me an email when I edit a blueprint
<larsu> I had almost forgotten!
<Laney> looking like it's going to be a nice day!
<larsu> willcooke: BUD?
<willcooke> Budapest
<willcooke> Snappy sprint
<didrocks> finally: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/udtc-trusty-tests/1966/
<larsu> willcooke: ah!
<didrocks> hum, public url once synced to our jenkins mirror :)
<larsu> willcooke: that will be an intersting discussion - will we have a snappy packagekit backend?
<didrocks> and done! https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/udtc-trusty-tests/1966/
<willcooke> larsu, it's rather looking like.... "if we build it we will have"
<didrocks> still have to have the distro fixed. /me looks at our python maintainers…
<willcooke> larsu, but I will be having a meeting with those guys when they are back from Budapest to work out exactly what the requirements are
<willcooke> larsu, right now it looks like we have a couple of options:
<willcooke> 1) Add Snappy support to USC
<willcooke> 2) Add Snappy, and paid-for-apps etc to G SC
<larsu> usc is basically unmaintained, isn't it?
<seb128> larsu, I guess I missed the start of the discussion, or is that backlog from yesterday?
<seb128> "that will be an intersting discussion"
 * seb128 tries to find what "that" is
<larsu> seb128: no willcooke just moved and item around on the sprint planning blueprint and I wondered what BUD stands for
<seb128> ah ok
<darkxst> seb128, Laney ok to upload gsettings-desktop-schemas 3.18, its just one bug fix, on typo fix and lots of translation updates
<larsu> (didn't have "cities" in mind, but "business units")
<seb128> darkxst, no objection from me if that's what you described
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> will go to the queue for someone to double check anyway
<larsu> Laney: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/humanity/eog-fullscreen-toolbar/+merge/272879 and https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-themes/eog-overlay-buttons/+merge/269482 fix eog's theming
<larsu> reviews/landing appreciated ;)
<Laney> larsu: who is the person you asked for a review from?
<larsu> you
<Laney> LIES
<larsu> ?
<Laney> danrabbit
<larsu> Laney: do you have approval chops for icons?
 * Laney doesn't understand icon themes really either
<Laney> apparently so
<darkxst> seb128, Laney k, uploaded
<larsu> Laney: ah thanks for the catch. I reassigned
<larsu> I had accidentally proposed to merge into lp:humanity
<larsu> this whole project is a mess
<Laney> anyway, will look shortly
<larsu> thanks
<seb128> didrocks, could you have a look to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oneconf/+bug/1421884? do you remember if oneconf use the apt cache without taking a lock? (can it take one if it's not root?)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1421884 in oneconf (Ubuntu) "/usr/share/oneconf/oneconf-query:SystemError:/usr/bin/oneconf-query@245:async_update:update:update:compute_local_packagelist:__init__:open" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> did you give the toolbar a background?
<Laney> (don't have the new theme on the laptop atm)
<Laney> (so can't check right away)
<larsu> Laney: yes, that's the 2nd mr I linked
<larsu> Laney: actually it's missing that commit, let me push it
<willcooke> oh boy - looks like today is fsck day
<Laney> haha
<larsu> willcooke: no ssd?
<Laney> the theme branch is the one we already looked at
<larsu> shall I do a new one?
<didrocks> seb128: ah, I may not take a lock, let me look at the api
<willcooke> larsu, yeah this has got an SSD, but suddenly errors.  This laptop has been telling me it's getting old for a few months now.
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<Laney> nah
<larsu> ok I'll push then
<didrocks> https://apt.alioth.debian.org/python-apt-doc/library/apt.cache.html -> doesn't mention any lock, apart from a lockexception :p
 * didrocks continues looking
<didrocks> seb128: nothing on the doc about lock if I'm right
<didrocks> seb128: it's doing on your behalf supposively
<seb128> didrocks, let me comment reply to that email
<didrocks>         lockfile = apt_pkg.config.find_dir("Dir::Cache::Archives") + "lock"
<didrocks> thanks!
<didrocks> it's done for you when you update the archive
<didrocks> (which is where it's failing)
<didrocks> seb128: wait
<didrocks> I found it another class
 * seb128 waits
<didrocks> let me test that's possible as a user
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, if you can ask how we can get a system lock as this is running during user's session…
<didrocks> seb128: getting the exception due to this
<larsu> what's the "quiet volume down" key?
<larsu> u-s-d grabs XF86AudioLowerVolume twice because of it (and confuses unity in the process)
<pitti> larsu: the one that doesn't rattle?
<larsu> haha
<larsu> oh got it: it changes the volume without making those plop sounds
<larsu> (which we don't have anyway in unity, do we?)
<pitti> larsu: I do get plopps when I press the vol up/down keys
<larsu> I don't :/
 * ogra_ too and i would be unhappy to not have them
<Laney> haha
 * Laney strokes ogra_ 
<pitti> *PLOPP*
<ogra_> :)
<Laney> DON'T CHANGE MY DESKTOP
<pitti> if you want quiet, use mouse scroll on the indicator
<larsu> ah! I guess this is because of the same race in unity?
<Laney> hey what is speech-dispatcher?
<larsu> becasue the same key is bound to both actions
 * darkxst make xomnad point to gnome-shell, just for Laney ;) 
<larsu> (volume up and quiet volume up)
<Laney> how do you bind quiet volume up?
<larsu> you don't
<larsu> it's hardcoded
<larsu> if you want quit volume up, set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys volume-up to something other than XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<larsu> and the press XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<larsu> this is amazong
<larsu> zooooong
<larsu> Laney: ah, I was wrong: this is when pressing <alt> as well
<larsu> (but hardcoded to that)
<Laney> oh nice, that's a cool trick
 * seb128 doesn't understand what's going on with those keybindings
<seb128> not sure I want to though
<larsu> Trevinho: are there any other duplicate key grabs? (the volume one turns out to have <alt> modifier)
<Laney> I'm happy to let larsu deal with it :)
<Laney> and Trevinho
<larsu> seb128: what's the problem?
<larsu> Laney: biggest issue right now is in unity, indeed
<larsu> u-s-d code is convoluted, but seems to do the right thing
<seb128> larsu, just trying to understand what you wrote about the double actions on the same key
<larsu> seb128: if you ask unity to grab the same key twice, it only sends you a signal for one of those grabs
<larsu> which is the bug we're seeing
<seb128> can you bind the same key to 2 different actions?
<larsu> there was some confusion about u-s-d doing that in normal operation
<larsu> seb128: no
<seb128> the u-c-c ui doesn't let me
<seb128> k, what I though
<seb128> so how did you end up there?
<larsu> the problem happens when u-s-d restarts after a crash
<larsu> it ask unity to grab the same keys again
<larsu> and unity sends signals about the old grab
<seb128> shouldn't unity ungrab the first one if asked for an already assigned one?
<larsu> so u-s-d doesn't see them and does ... nothing
<larsu> seb128: yes. that's the bug
<seb128> also didrocks said in his case there was no u-s-d crash or restart
<larsu> seb128: also it should ungrab anything that someone who just crashed had grabbed before
<seb128> darkxst, do you know if anyone is working on bug #1432098? it's ranked high on e.u.c issues
<ubot5`> bug 1418771 in gjs (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1432098 gjs-console assert failure: *** Error in `/usr/bin/gjs-console': free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x00007f74a804b240 ***" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418771
<larsu> seb128: I'm hoping he's wrong on that. If he isn't, I'll need a dbus log of his session's startup
<larsu> seb128: I spent quite some time trying to reprocduce
<seb128> k
<seb128> maybe u-s-d restarts for some reasons
<didrocks> (and I told it multiple times :p)
 * larsu changes location. bbiab
<didrocks> so no, no crash, can restart for some reason
<didrocks> but clearly no crash
<seb128> let's fix the restart issue and see if that resolves it
<larsu> didrocks: if that happens, Trevinho's fix will solve this issue for you
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> but still would be great to have a 100% understanding of the issue
<seb128> didrocks, I guess having a bustle log of your login when getting the issue would help
<didrocks> yep, how to get this already?
<didrocks> the upstart ted's post?
<seb128> right
<seb128> didrocks, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=800501#22 btw
<ubot5`> Debian bug 800501 in python-apt "SystemError on missing files in /var/lib/apt/lists" [Normal,Open]
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, so nothing I can do for now on the apt thing
<didrocks> seb128: ok, will add that and relog later
<seb128> right
<seb128> didrocks, I reported bug #1323586 as well but that got wontfixed and should be handled in oneconf (or declared a buggy system)
<ubot5`> bug 1323586 in oneconf (Ubuntu) "oneconf crashes if one apt list file is unreadable" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323586
<seb128> I think that one is less common
<didrocks> seb128: hum, yeah… I don't think that client should have to deal with it, but I'm happy to just ignore it
<seb128> I think it's best
<seb128> one user just commented saying it currently apport prompts every hour
<didrocks> seb128: note that we need the lock fix first, and the crash is at the same place
<seb128> so probably better to just catch it
<didrocks> well, he decided to put into that state and knows that he did it
<seb128> yeah, but I guess some people don't realize they added a file which is not world readable
<seb128> like they copy from another disk with different uid or something
<didrocks> seb128: can be… anyway, let's get the lock fix in, then, I can handle that one propertly
<didrocks> properly*
<seb128> or a backup from a vfat drive
<seb128> right
<didrocks> and I'll just catch this exception
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> keep me posted if you are subscribed on the python-apt thingy
<seb128> yeah, I reported those so I can do that
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> pitti, let me know when you are around and have a minute to discuss the recent apport changes
<pitti> seb128: I'm on-and-off ; what's the issue?
<pitti> seb128: apart from the dkms hook crash in bug 1500450
<ubot5`> bug 1500450 in apport (Ubuntu) "/usr/share/apport/package_hook:FileExistsError:/usr/share/apport/package_hook@64:make_report_file" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1500450
<seb128> pitti, you dropped make_file_path from apport.utils
<pitti> seb128: ah
<seb128> is that wanted?
<seb128> wasn't there a way to keep it and make it at least write some warning?
<pitti> seb128: ish; we need to fix all hooks for the recent security issue, so /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/dkms_packages.py needs to be adjusted too
<seb128> pitti, I just uploaded a fix for bug #1499842 but I guess we need to do security update with that change as well?
<ubot5`> bug 1499842 in dkms (Ubuntu) "dkms_packages.py crashed with AttributeError in __main__: 'module' object has no attribute 'make_report_path'" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499842
<pitti> seb128: we can keep the old interface, but we'd then hide the vuln
<pitti> seb128: oh, you already did? thanks!
<seb128> pitti, k, it would have been nice to mention the api change in the changelog
<seb128> it puzzled me a bit
<seb128> pitti, I just did for wily, I guess we want to do that for other series but it should be done through -security since that's where apport went?
<seb128> mdeslaur, ^
<seb128> pitti, yw!
<pitti> seb128: yes, I agree; that, or we need to put the old insecure API back
<pitti> but as we need to upload the other hook users anyway, we might just as well use the new API
<seb128> right
<seb128> or replace it by a function that raise a error explaining the issue
<seb128> like "is replaced by ... because of ..."
<seb128> pitti, anyway, I handled dkms for wily and
<seb128> it seems it was the only hook using that function
<pitti> seb128: ah great -- I was about to ask to check other hooks
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the reply
<pitti> seb128: I'll release the current packages in -proposed to "clear the way"
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> darkxst, could be worth raising with robert_ancell but https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/27941445d596fb71be692b9008c0847d2ce6c428 (xorg abort issue) is ranked high on e.u.c for wily and the recent report all look like gdm ones
<seb128> bug #1499508 seems similar
<ubot5`> bug 1499508 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in OsAbort()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1499508
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218756042/XorgLogOld.txt has
<seb128> "(EE) Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running(EE) "
<Laney> seb128: do you have a vcs version of your eds upload?
<seb128> Laney, let me check
<Laney> otherwise i can commit the diff
<seb128> Laney, I don't understand, the 1ubuntu1 version from the archive has different content from the vcs
<seb128> -#ifeq ($(DEB_HOST_ARCH_OS),linux)
<seb128> -#      DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS += --with-phonenumber=/usr
<seb128> -#endif
<seb128> in the rules
<seb128> and some .symbols difference
<seb128> Laney, I forgot that eds was in a vcs so I don't have a stacked/ready to push change but I'm happy to fix it, unsure what to do with those divergences though?
<seb128> Laney, if you do an upload can you include https://git.gnome.org/browse/evolution-data-server/commit/modules/ubuntu-online-accounts/e-signon-session-password.c?h=gnome-3-18&id=1765be5703f4e129ecc5c821dbffac4e18d26e68 ? (I can also commit to the vcs once it's sorted out)
<Laney> I probably forgot to bzr bd -S again after merging some more stuff in from Debian
<Laney> those changes make sense
<seb128> so I let them in the vcs, commit 0ubuntu2 different from the archive and you build a 0ubuntu3 that includes them and reconsiliate archive and vcs?
<Laney> ya
<Laney> I would mention them in the changelog of ubuntu3
<mdeslaur> seb128, pitti: I'll take care of the dkms update
<seb128> mdeslaur, thanks, I did the wily one
<seb128> Laney, ok, you can pull
<Laney> thx
<seb128> yw, sorry for forgetting the vcs in the previous upload
 * larsu goes for lunch
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, if any of you look at ups/menu things could you add bug #1501289 to your list as well while you are at it?
<ubot5`> bug 1501289 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service "Source ID was not found when attempting to remove it" warnings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1501289
<pitti> mdeslaur: thanks; sorry, not much time this week on the sprint
<seb128> mdeslaur, pitti, there seems to be some regressions from the apport update btw, e.g bug #1500450
<ubot5`> bug 1500450 in apport (Ubuntu) "/usr/share/apport/package_hook:FileExistsError:/usr/share/apport/package_hook@64:make_report_file" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1500450
<pitti> yes, I'll handle this
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, oh... Is that UPS? :o
<seb128> Trevinho, yes
 * Trevinho just up... Long night hacking again :P
<Trevinho> that's weird, I mean couldn't be an indicator?
<Trevinho> larsu: have you seen the branch I proposed?
<Trevinho> although it crashes on CI, while testing (nothing should be related to the keys)... seb128 is there any way to get a core file from ci on jenkins?
<didrocks> pitti: I would be really greatful if you get bored during one of the meetings if you can have a look at the jayatana vivid SRU (it's a one line change and the issue got quite some press yesterday…)
<Trevinho> larsu: it should also address the issue you were saying this morning, but let's see :)
<pitti> didrocks: sorry, I can't -- I misspelled jajatana like three times now :)
<didrocks> pitti: ahah yeahatana :p
<seb128> Trevinho, unsure core on jenkins, maybe jibel can help you?
<Laney> don't those machines report to whoopsie?
<seb128> or what team maintains those?
 * Laney thought they did
<Laney> but maybe not
<pitti> didrocks: fait
<Laney> accompli
<didrocks> pitti: merci !
<seb128> lunch, bbiab
<didrocks> enjoy seb128
<Trevinho> Laney: I'm not sure as they'd also report issues that are only on a proposed branch, wouldn't that be distracting?
<Laney> maybe it's a different set of machines which does that
<Laney> probably best to ask whoever runs the machines :P
<Trevinho> I've no idea who... fginther is the process owner, I'll ask him when back.
<jibel> seb128, Trevinho jenkins just attach any file the test gives it in a location defined in the job. I don't know these jobs but they must be configured to export the core or crash from the testing environment to a predefined location that jenkins has access to. fginther can surely help with that
<Trevinho> jibel: ok thanks
<qengho> good morning.
<willcooke> hey qengho
<larsu> Trevinho: no I haven't seen it (not subscribed to unity)
<Laney> larsu: am I missing a fix for the fullscreen button?
<Laney> "Leave fullscreen"
<Laney> it has a black border on the lfeft
<Laney> oh I think it's transparent
<Laney> ah is it a separate button from the toolbar?
<Trevinho> larsu: it's on https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/gnome-keygrabber-refactor, I'm trying to understand why the CI crashes, but it works fine here. Adding support for only sending the signal to who has requested it makes it a little more complicated, but should work
<larsu> Trevinho: hm okay, I'll have a look
<andyrock> good morning
<larsu> hi andyrock
<seb128> hey andyrock
<seb128> pitti, thanks for fixing the apport issue, but I'm not sure to understand, does it means the new apport can't write crash file when one is existing?
<seb128> or in which case do those trigger?
<desrt> good morning #ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> hey desrt
<seb128> how are you today?
<desrt> good
<desrt> last day at the sprint
<desrt> more file monitor fixing today, i think :)
<seb128> good :-)
<willcooke> hey desrt andyrock
<desrt> hello willcooke
<larsu> morning desrt!
<desrt> hihi
<pitti> seb128: right; that's what the main apport does for unseen crashes; we don't have this fine-grained logic right now for package failures
<pitti> seb128: we probably need to refine that, like remove an old report if it was seen already
<seb128> pitti, is there a reason we need to make an user visible error out in those cases?
<larsu> Trevinho: cool, works for me :)
<pitti> seb128: sorry, WDYM?
<seb128> right, I was going to say, what is cleaning old reports and making room for new ones?
<pitti> seb128: normally the daily cron job
<seb128> pitti, sorry I think I misread your change, I was expection some .warning, I though what you did would stop trigger apport prompt
<seb128> but I guess it just make apport exit?
<pitti> seb128: yes, the fix in trunk will now just log an error, and don't produce a "follow up apport crash:
<pitti> "
<seb128> k, sounds good
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey, could you have a look to bug #1494331? or to talk to happyaron about it
<ubot5`> bug 1494331 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "fcitx can't use extra trigger key to activate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1494331
<seb128> there is a suggested change (not using fcitx_input_method_activate)
<attente> seb128: sure
<seb128> attente, thanks
<Trevinho> larsu: cool, sorry I was otp :)
<Trevinho> larsu: it should allow also multiple sources to grab a key, but it's released once the last left...
<larsu> right
<Trevinho> larsu: also if you call Ungrab with gdbus you're not allowed to do that...
<larsu> Trevinho: right, because only the grabber can ungrab
<larsu> man, this interface is bad
<larsu> (not sure if I mentioned that before :D )
<Trevinho> yep
<Trevinho> larsu: yeah, you didn't but it was quite obiouvs
<larsu> hehe
<Trevinho> I only need to have better names for variables (/me is so bad on that)
<larsu> naming things *is* one of the biggest challanges
<Trevinho> sometimes I'd like to be like vala....
<Trevinho> tmp1, tmp2...
<Trevinho> :D
<seb128> mdeslaur, you might want to include changes similar to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apport-hackers/apport/trunk/revision/3013 to the dkms change
<mdeslaur> seb128: hrm, ok, thanks
<seb128> mdeslaur, yw! bonus point if you would do wily as well? ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: grr :)
<mdeslaur> sure, I'll do wily
 * seb128 is going to pay back with fixing some other GNOME bug when he can
<seb128> mdeslaur, 'ci
<Laney> larsu: did you see my questions about the button?
<larsu> Laney: no?
<larsu> where?
<Laney> 14:40
<larsu> oh, it scrolled off screen and I only saw Trevinho's ping sorry
<larsu> Laney: I think you're missing it, yes
<Laney> which bit?
<Laney> the toolbar has the right background now
<Laney> icons are the right size
<larsu> should be in the menubar branch of eog
 * larsu checks
<larsu> Laney: ah no sorry, it's here: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/eog/fullscreen-button
<Laney> neat
<Laney> the first two pictures in my ~/Pictures make me angry
<Laney> screenshots of the destruction of loads of big old trees done by the council to build a new tram line
<Laney> less eog testing
<larsu> test with /usr/share/backgrounds
<larsu> that's what I did because the first pic in ~/Pictures was my profile picture
 * larsu was tired of seeing his own face all the time
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208152879/me-64.jpg
<larsu> ya
<Laney> seb128: did you find out what's going on with the theme?
<Laney> can we just slip this eog branch in before the dual landing maybe?
<larsu> but the one I have here is 960²
<seb128> Laney, the landing you mean?
<Laney> ye
<seb128> no, pete was not online yesterday, but I added the eog bugfix branch to the silo
<Laney> can't upload it if it a dual though
<seb128> upload where?
<Laney> ubuntu?
<seb128> I don't understand
<seb128> you can publish the silo
<Laney> which part?
<seb128> which is equivalent to an upload?
<Laney> you think I should upload to the stable phone overlay?
<seb128> no, I think you should add mps that we want to land to the silo
<seb128> and we should publish then
<seb128> those eog changes are noop for the phone
<seb128> no reason they refuse them in the vivid overlay
<seb128> dual landing is fine
<Laney> but the actual change they want in is waiting for QA there
<Laney> so if you upload you bypass that
<seb128> right, but I guess icon changes are easy to get QA verified
<seb128> we can ping jibel if needed, I'm sure he can help us to get that reviewed this week
<Laney> if you want
<Laney> I don't really see the need for us to ask for something to be sped up when we can just upload the thing we want to wil
<Laney> y
<seb128> because if we do that we screw their silo
<seb128> and then need to reconfigure it to be single landing
<seb128> they*
<Laney> why is that?
<seb128> because upload is going to be rejected if it already exist in the archive
<seb128> well maybe the CI handle that
<Laney> rebuild, don't see how it is screwed
<seb128> but feels like hackish to me to just land the thing
<seb128> or easier
<seb128> that needs to land in both series anyway
<seb128> it feels like we are one button press away
<seb128> and dput + rebuild silo is more work that it's worth
<seb128> let me ask on the other ci-eng channel since pete is not there
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, com.Gwibber.Service is not a thing anymore, right?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> been dead for a long time
<seb128> like it's deprecated and no other replacement took over the service?
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> np
<seb128> s-c still has code to try to use it
<seb128> going to clean that out
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, hey, last friday I tried to get legacy apps running in unity8 but I failed. how is the status of that? should it work?
<mzanetti> on my laptop that is, not pocket-desktop
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: It works fairly well.  What did you do and what was the failure?
<mzanetti> ChrisTownsend, I was struggling to create a libertine container... only type chroot would succeed, lxc failed to start.
<mzanetti> then I managed to install something in the chroot container but failed to start...
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: On Wily or Vivid?
<mzanetti> vivid + overlay
<mzanetti> so the same as the pocket-desktop channel intheory
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: It's probably easiest to run create_bespoke_container and install libertine-demo.
<mzanetti> aha!
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: I've had to ignore lxc for a bit to get the chroot stuff working, so it may be broken.
<mzanetti> I don't really mind which container I'm using tbh... as long as it allows me to test if things work correctly in unity8 with legacy apps
<mzanetti> particular things I wanted to test is window titles etc
<mzanetti> so if you say chroot is fine, works for me
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Ok, create_bespoke_container will make the chroot, install Compiz in it along 5 apps.
<mzanetti> where do I get that command from?
<mzanetti> ah... from the demo
<mzanetti> have it
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Right
<mzanetti> cool, will try. thanks a lot!
<ChrisTownsend> mzanetti: Sure, lemme know if you still have issues.
<seb128> Laney, thanks for the u-s-d review
<mzanetti> yep, I will
<Laney> np, thx for the commit
<seb128> grrr, can't build s-c on my wily machine
<seb128>    dh_auto_build
<seb128> 	python setup.py build --force
<seb128> Failed to connect to Mir: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory
<seb128> why is it trying to connect to mir?!
<seb128> k, dpkg-buildpackage doesn't have the issue, only debuild
<seb128> I guess some env problem there
<Laney> that's what it says when there's no DISPLAY
<seb128> I guess fakeroot or something clean the env
<Laney> still, it must be possible to build it on the builders so that's weird
<seb128> yeah, dunno...
<seb128> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/software-center/dont_use_gwibber/+merge/272941 if you fancy reviewing that one
<didrocks> time for some rest, have a good evening guys
<seb128> didrocks, have fun
<didrocks> seb128: thanks, you too (and not too much tennis tonight :p)
<seb128> dobey, mvo_, hey, asking in case but did one of you ever looked at those warnings
<seb128>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/backend/reviews/__init__.py", line 377, in _dump_bsddbm_for_unity
<seb128>     0600)
<seb128> DBInvalidArgError: (22, 'Argument invalide -- BDB0054 illegal flag combination specified to DB_ENV->open')
<seb128> just asking before spending some time on that
<dobey> seb128: wasn't aware of any, so no i haven't. i didn't even know it was using a db
<dobey> seb128: that removing gwibber branch looks ok to me. you've already uploaded a distropatch for it?
<seb128> dobey, not yet, was going to wait for a review and I want to look at the db bug
<seb128> but time for sport now so that's going to be for tomorrow
<seb128> nice evening everyone
<seb128> dobey, thanks for the review
<dobey> have a good evening seb128
<davmor2> Hey guys just noticed something odd if you open and close nautilus it never shows in the dash but it randomises the apps list on unity7 wily
<Trevinho> :o
<willcooke> dinner time, g'night all
 * Laney gone too
<Laney> climbing -> fun fair -> GBBO
<qengho> Whoa! Click on a date in calendar in panel. 100% CPU on evolution-calen, unity-panel-ser, indicator-datet, and 20% for dbus.  Niiiice. I updated this morning, but haven't rebooted.
<robert_ancell> hi all
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-10-01
<robert_ancell> bye all
<hikiko> hello!
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti!
<seb128> hey pitti didrocks desktopers
<seb128> pitti, how are you?
<didrocks> re seb128
<pitti> good, thanks! (presentatoin going on)
<seb128> pitti, that seems a common theme this week ;-)
<didrocks> \o/ SNI server side implementation done
<didrocks> that was something to do that in python…
<didrocks> (for ubuntu make medium tests)
<larsu> bonjour!
<seb128> hey larsu, feeling better?
<didrocks> morning larsu
<larsu> seb128: thanks, but not really :/
<larsu> hi seb128 & didrocks  :)
<Sweet5hark1> larsu, seb128, didrocks: bonjour et moin!
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark1
<larsu> moin moin Sweet5hark1
<didrocks> hey Sweet5hark1!
<didrocks> Ran 52 tests in 1060.444s
<didrocks> medium tests passing \o/
<didrocks> time to commit all those changes in a meaningful way now
<larsu> "stuff that makes tests pass"
<didrocks> larsu: for git diff | wc -l : ~900, yeah, sounds like a good commit message ratio/changes :)
<larsu> hehe
<willcooke> morning morning
<Laney> morning!
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<didrocks> good morning willcooke, Laney
<seb128> how is the u.k today?
<willcooke> sunny!
<seb128> that's a bug, right?
<willcooke> XD
<Laney> ERM
<Laney> check telegram
<Laney> no sun here
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/wily/5.0.2/libreoffice-l10n_5.0.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes and http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/wily/5.0.2/libreoffice_5.0.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, looking
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, how is the DMB application going btw?
<larsu> hi Laney & willcooke
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: DMB not yet.
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, did you have a FFE for that update?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: also, please wait for bug 1495512 to get green light from ubuntu-release I guess.
<ubot5`> bug 1495512 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[FFE] LibreOffice 5.0.2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1495512
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, you should mention that ffe in the changelog...
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: eh, true. Will bump that.
<willcooke> morning larsu
<Laney> 30/09 18:43:50 <doko> seb128, Laney: could you tell SweetShark that he has to subscribe the release team to his FFE reports?
<Laney> also bugfix -> no ffe
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, no need to bump, just edit/rebuild the source
<Laney> that's what the first f means
<seb128> right
<seb128> I assume that was not bugfix only
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, is that update bugfix only?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128, Laney: yeah, upstream bugfixes and very minor packaging bugfix tweaks ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, k, so no ffe needed, I can just upload what is currently on your p.c.c
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: yeah, thanks.
<seb128> yw
<larsu> wow, I can't believe we have still bugs like #1484589
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> speaking of indicators bugs, the datetime one qengho mentioned yesterday seems fun
<seb128> clicking on days from the previous/next month make the calendar go in a change loop and eat cpu
<Laney> I filed a bug about that
<Laney> few weeks ago
<seb128> oh?
<seb128> did you try to ping charles?
<Laney> probably
<seb128> or maybe that's something larsu could have a look to...
<seb128> larsu, ^ interested?
<Laney> but generally this aspect of having to ping (possibly many times) as well as file a bug isn't the best
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1480387
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1480387 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Clicking a date to go back or forward a month causes repeated jumps between two dates" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> right, but too much going, people don't read all the bug emails
<seb128> unsure how differently we could do
<Laney> it means that bugs that people in CAnonical (or those with IRC) find get fixed and others don't
<Laney> no particular reason they are more important bugs
<seb128> that's not really true
<seb128> most of the bugs I ping people about are not bugs from Canonicalers
<Laney> this one is
<seb128> like that can't restore from trash was user filed
<seb128> right
<seb128> but the criterious is not who filed it
<seb128> just bugs that should be fixed for the release
<Laney> you're saying that I should have pinged charles because I found the bug
<larsu> I agree. People stopped reading bug mail at some point
<larsu> it's ridiculous
<larsu> we should have a 0-bug policy
<seb128> Laney, I didn't say you should, I asked if you did
<larsu> but I think people just gave up
<larsu> too much noise
<Laney> alright :-)
<seb128> larsu, yeah, and we are as much responsible for that than others
<larsu> of course
<seb128> there is no magical solution
<willcooke> larsu, yeah agreed - too much noise
<seb128> it's not really the noise imho
<seb128> it's just too much to do
<larsu> the constant tagging and reassigning doesn't help much :/
<seb128> and some projects have no active owner
<larsu> seb128: yeah, maybe that's a big factor as well - noone feels responsible
<seb128> Laney, speaking about IRC ping, I guess https://git.gnome.org/browse/gvfs/commit/?id=7373acf9b15f40f1c01bd2a325b380ba9bc17d19 is on your list? ;-)
<Laney> didn't you say you were updating gvfs?
<seb128> Laney, I did update, that was commited yesterday
<seb128> but that's linked to the trash/monitoring bugs you reported
<seb128> so I though maybe you were on it
<Laney> I have the commit open in a tab so it is on some kind of list, yeah
<Laney> but not one which means I haveto do it if you want to :)
<seb128> I just want to make sure we land it in wily
<seb128> I was not going to do another gvfs upload, but I can
<Laney> for the glib ones I wasn't going to cherry-pick since we will get .1 soon enough
<Laney> but for gvfs it makes sense
<seb128> k
<Laney> well lemme know
<Laney> me or you
<Laney> YOU CHOOSE!
<seb128> ok, I do it
<seb128> ;-)
<Laney> ♥
<larsu> damn it. I can reproduce :/
<seb128> :-)
<larsu> I hate this codebase since the rewrite though
<seb128> larsu, the calendar?
<seb128> or the sound?
<larsu> calendar
<seb128> cool
<seb128> feel free to bounce to charles though
<larsu> let me see if it's something obvious
<seb128> but I think that is going to require some nagging, I don't think he's looking at desktop bugs much nowadays
<seb128> danke
<Laney> reproduce it on the phone :)
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> do they have the calendar widget there?
<seb128> no
 * Laney forgot
<Laney> DAMN!
<seb128> they do have it in unity8 desktop for a week though
<seb128> so they are going to have it in vivid-overlay for pocket desktop I guess
<seb128> so they probably care ;-)
 * larsu thinks it's time to unconverge indicators
<Laney> xclaesse: any chance https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=800348 or https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1242157 ring any bells?
<ubot5`> Debian bug 800348 in empathy "empathy crash at startup (segmentation violation)" [Serious,Open]
<ubot5`> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1242157 in empathy "empathy segfaults with GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_task_propagate_boolean: assertion 'task->result_set == TRUE' failed" [Unspecified,New]
<Laney> same bug
<Laney> tedg: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/dbus-test-runner/fix-test-race/+merge/270488 today please maybe?
<Laney> didrocks: ...you want a cool task? :)
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webaccounts-browser-extension/+bug/1498682
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1498682 in webapps-greasemonkey (Ubuntu) "Remove xul-ext-unity, -webaccounts, -websites-integration from archive" [Undecided,New]
 * didrocks smells a trap
<Laney> zap zap zap
<didrocks> oh that
<didrocks> of course!
<Laney> :D
<Laney> told you it was cool
<didrocks> finishing up current PR review
<didrocks> and then, on that
<Laney> you are the best
<didrocks> |m|
<didrocks> Laney: hum, no mention of libufe-xidgetter0 coming from unity-firefox-extension
<didrocks> I guess it needs as well (not used afterwards…)
<Laney> it would be source and all binaries
<didrocks> webaccounts-browser-extension still ships webaccounts-chromium-extension
<didrocks> the bug only mention firefox things?
<didrocks> (I know chromium doesn't have the same issue yet, but I'm not sure if the API isn't broken already)
<didrocks> Laney: I would do a full cleanswap, thoughts?
<Laney> didrocks: I forgot about the chromium version tbh
<didrocks> hum, no dbarth
<didrocks> Laney: let me copy/paste that on the bug report
<Laney> he's on other channels
<didrocks> pinged and bug referenced, let's see
<Laney> thx
<Laney> didrocks: this only affects browser-extension and not the other two, yes?
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, but let's see once we get the answer, so that I handle the whole batch :)
<Laney> good luck
<didrocks> Laney: and flushed \o/
<Laney> awesome
<Laney> want to care for nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 and nvidia-graphics-drivers-346-updates too? :)
<Laney> tseliot said they are all taken over by a new version
 * Laney is purging https://udd.debian.org/~laney/less.txt
<didrocks> Laney: is there any bug ref for it?
<Laney> bug:ubuntu-devel-irc-on-2015-10-01-please-trust-me
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> ok, will be your fault then!
<Laney> 01/10 10:57:45 <tseliot> Laney: ok, I can file that request
<Laney> you can wait if you want :)
<tseliot> :)
<didrocks> well, let's do on IRC
<didrocks> cleaned
<Laney> today is a good day
<didrocks> spring cleaning :)
<tseliot> hehe
<Laney> NO
<Laney> panda has crashed again
<Laney> it's now an average day
<didrocks> :p
<Laney> I want to replace it
<Laney> what's a similar low power and cheap server?
<Laney> pi?
<willcooke> pi is good
<willcooke> pi 2 is, I think, about 2 x the "power"
<Laney> actually it would be good to have a little more go
<Laney> it runs a Debian/Ubuntu mirror which is pretty shit on the panda
<willcooke> pi 2 has 4 cores at about 1 GHz vs 2 @ 1.2 for Panda
<Laney> BBB?
<willcooke> hum, the e14 website is awful, but I think BBB is single core at 1 Ghz
<Laney> seems so
<willcooke> pi is ubiquitous - safe bet
<seb128> new pi is better, you can use Ubuntu on it
<Laney> that's proper armhf isn't it?
<willcooke> yeah
<Laney> cool
<Laney> arm64 one would be fun too..
<willcooke> you can get arm64 servers in the CLOUD!!!!!11one
<Laney> not so useful for a local package mirror or to graph my currentcost :P
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> no
<willcooke> I found that when my Pi2 was in a cheapo case I got off ebay and very busy it would hang, taking it out the case fixed that - so if you are going to be working it hard you might want to bear that in mind
<Laney> oh yeah, the panda is just in its box which is open :)
 * Laney buys a naked pi
<willcooke> I bought from the Pi Hut - they seem good
<willcooke> The "starter kit" for 50 quid is decent
<Laney> got all of that stuff minus the case
<willcooke> the psu is supposed to be better quality than a generic
<willcooke> but I dunno
<willcooke> I have one, and it works well, but I expect they are much of a muchness
<Laney> fair cop, we'll see I guess
<willcooke> larsu, so yeah, made lots of changes but couldn't get it to work....
<Laney> sure I can pick one up in maplin or somewhere
<willcooke> larsu, then I realised I have a .themes dir in my home dir
<larsu> uh oh :/
<willcooke> Laney, yeah, certainly
<larsu> willcooke: now it does work thoug?
<willcooke> larsu, Its taken me 15 mins to work that out :D
<willcooke> larsu, yeah gettting there now
<larsu> cool :)
<larsu> meanwhlie, I found the root cause of that datetime bug (which is in gtk)
<larsu> but we only see it because datetime is a bit chatty
<larsu> panel: hey datetime, set the date to 8/30/2015 please
<larsu> datetime: ok
<larsu> datetime: hey panel, set the date to 8/30/2015 please
<larsu> just to make sure and all
<seb128> larsu, I though it could be in GTK, datetime didn't change much this cycle
<seb128> thanks for debugging it!
<larsu> no worries
<Laney> what is panel?
<larsu> unity-panel-service
<Laney> oh right
<larsu> bah, GtkCalendar is a mess :/
 * larsu goes to eat something to think about this
<qengho> Good morning.
<willcooke> morning qengho
<qengho> larsu: this is  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1501476 ?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1501476 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "datetime indicator spins out of control when clicking neighbor-month day" [Undecided,New]
<pesari> mvo: hi, would you happen to have an estimate when bug 1267059 would be fixed in trusty?
<ubot5`> bug 1267059 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) ""Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Dependencies" does not work " [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267059
<mvo> pesari: sure
<mvo> pesari: later
<Laney> haha
<andyrock> good "morning"
<Trevinho> ehehe :)
<Sweet5hark> (re)
<larsu> qengho: yes
<seb128> hey andyrock Trevinho
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey, while you were offline doko rejected the libreoffice upload saying you discarded the changes from the 0ubuntu2 upload he did in the archive
<Sweet5hark> seb128: urgh, ok. updating. great to see major changes being done sidetracking the CVS of the package ...
<Laney> woah
<seb128> Sweet5hark, talk to doko if you don't like the changes
<seb128> nothing force us to take those
<seb128> we can resolve the issue differently
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/wily/2015-10-01/12:45:36.log
<seb128> urg
<seb128> Laney, what did you do?!
<seb128> tricked didrocks in crashing britney!
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> weird that KeyError in the python script
 * didrocks wonders where it's getting it from, it's $killed$
<Sweet5hark> seb128: no the changes see to be ok in principle (at least from changelog) -- I wouldnt have done some of that this late in the cycle. Just slightly annoyed not to have them in git ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, you should said that to doko on #ubuntu-devel
<Laney> didrocks:
<Laney> laney@wily> rmadison -S -swily,wily-proposed webaccounts-browser-extension                                                            ~ webaccounts-chromium-extension | 0.5-0ubuntu2 | wily/universe | arm64
<didrocks> weird, you saw as I did the output (removing binaries and source
 * didrocks opened the bug again
<Laney> it doesn't list arm64 for that pkg
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> yeah
<Laney> don't know why that is though
<didrocks> weird?
<didrocks> I can remove it manually if needed
<Laney> probably...
<didrocks> but weird that this was wasn't picked
<Laney> wait
<Laney> it has an old version
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks>   webaccounts-chromium-extension 0.5-0ubuntu4 in wily armhf
<didrocks> was the last one
<didrocks> pb why it wasn't picked
<didrocks> I guess newer version never built
<didrocks> (checking)
<didrocks> hum https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webaccounts-browser-extension/0.5-0ubuntu4
 * didrocks puzzled
<didrocks> anyway, let's kill explicitely the old version
<Laney> thought britney would have noticed that
<didrocks> yeah…
<didrocks> I'm remove 0.5-0ubuntu2 in wily
<didrocks> removing*
<didrocks> Removing packages from wily:
<didrocks> webaccounts-chromium-extension 0.5-0ubuntu2 in wily arm64
<didrocks> done
<didrocks> Laney: keep me posted about britney's state
<Laney> thanks!
<didrocks> yw
<qengho> Good riddance.
<Laney> going to lunch
<didrocks> ;)
<Laney> keen an eye on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<didrocks> enjoy Laney
<didrocks> yep
<Laney> if you remember
<didrocks> tab opened
<ahayzen> Hi, I think this is the right place to ask, please direct me otherwise ... I used the standard Qt Quick Controls 1.1 template in QtCreator which created this QML http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12631723/ to start off with. However I have noticed that the menubar doesn't function (no LIM/Global Menu or inline one). If you change the QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME to something other than appmenu-qt5 then you get a non LIM/Global menu which is slightly
<ahayzen> glitchy (is sometimes white).
<ahayzen> When investigating I have also found bug 1302084 and bug 1323853 which are both a 1 year+ old, critical and assigned, however this is still present in Vivid. Is there any progress on this bug? Or anything I can do to help fix it? As I feel it could be potentially important when app want to use a menubar in the convergent world.
<ubot5`> bug 1302084 in appmenu-qt5 (Ubuntu) "Menu in the global title bar is missing after a window child in Qt5 applications" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302084
<ubot5`> bug 1323853 in appmenu-qt5 (Ubuntu) "No menubar for QtQuick.Controls based applications" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1323853
<didrocks> Laney: refreshed successfully now
<larsu> sorry for the mr spam
 * larsu couldn't figure out the correct gtk branch again
<seb128> larsu, no worry ;-)
<larsu> seb128: thanks :) I'm not on 100% because of this sickness anyway
<seb128> larsu, you changed the gtk dialogs to not have linked buttons on unity right? what does it check for?
<larsu> seb128: don't remember what I settled on - I think it's simply a css rule that doesn't style linked buttons in dialogs as linked
<larsu> but could be app-specific patches as well
<larsu> which would check for !GNOME in XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<charles> larsu, looking at bug #1480387 and looking at scrollback
<ubot5`> bug 1480387 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Clicking a date to go back or forward a month causes repeated jumps between two dates" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1480387
<charles> is this something you and Laney have figured out already?
<seb128> larsu, k, no biggy, I was wondering by the apport dialogs look different under sudo (e.g "ubuntu-bug unity" vs "sudo ubuntu-bug unity")
<charles> ah, moved to gtk+ 3.0... a GtkCalendar issue?
<hikiko> Trevinho, andyrock  https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.matrix-additions/+merge/273072 present for you :) Just added 2 matrix functions (I use them in my future MPs)
<andyrock> hikiko: approved
<hikiko> thanks andyrock !
<andyrock> I'll give a look to your "put" branch today
<larsu> charles: yes
<larsu> charles: it reports a new day twice when clicking on days of the next or previous month
<Trevinho> hikiko: you also need to update the ABI I think
<Trevinho> andyrock: ^
<larsu> charles: which sends two activate message to indicator-datetime
<larsu> charles: which then sends two state changes
<hikiko> Trevinho, sure, how do I update the ABI?
<hikiko> (sorry I ve never updated it)
<larsu> charles: and then the two bounce back and forth between two dates
<Trevinho> hikiko: change the #define COMPIZ_OPENGL_ABI 7 value to  8 I guess
<Trevinho> hikiko: as for the COMPIZ_CORE ABI don't worry as i'll merge this only when wily is ready (otherwise we'd need a FF)
<Trevinho> and I've another branch that does it
<charles> larsu, ok. sounds good
<charles> larsu, at least from my pov ;)
<larsu> cool :)
<didrocks> ok, time to sign off, (started early), see you guys!
<larsu> charles: actually it would be even more robust if we only called activate on an actual user interaction
<larsu> charles: but there's no way to find that out with GtkCalendar
<Trevinho> hikiko: added a couple of comments
<hikiko> thanks Trevinho, I am leaving I'll look at them when I be back! bb
<Pharmasolin> Hello, i'm from Big Bug Bonanza Ubuntu 16.04 LTS article, do i need test bugs on 15.10 (Beta2) or wait release and then start to triage bugs from Launchpad? Thanks for answer.
<willcooke> Pharmasolin, hi - thank you for dropping by!  You can use the beta
<willcooke> Pharmasolin, if you have a lot of problems with it, then 15.04 would be the next best choice
<Pharmasolin> i'm currently on 15.04
<Pharmasolin> but i have PPA connected i will install on virtualbox 15.10
<willcooke> Pharmasolin, good plan
<Pharmasolin> willcooke: is there already list of bugs that needed to be tested on 15.10?
<Pharmasolin> "We will create a list of bugs which need to be checked and then ask people to spend a few minutes trying to reproduce a chosen bug on 15.10."
<Pharmasolin> >http://www.whizzy.org/2015/09/big-bug-bonanza-16-04-lts/
<willcooke> Pharmasolin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BigDesktopBugScrub
<willcooke> Pharmasolin, Step # 3
<Pharmasolin> Yes sorry, i'm checking already.
<willcooke> :)
 * Laney waves
<larsu> bye Laney!
<seb128> Laney, have a nice evening
<Trevinho> Futsal time, back later.
<seb128> Trevinho, have fun!
<andyrock> I call this a day
<andyrock> have a good night guys
<seb128> night
<doko> Sweet5hark, some issues with your lo upload ... did you generate the control file in a wily chroot?
<doko> looking at the diff ...
<Sweet5hark> doko: yes.
<doko> -               g++-5 [hppa ia64 s390 sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386],
<doko> -               gcc-5 [hppa ia64 s390 sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386],
<doko> +               g++- [hppa ia64 s390 sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386],
<doko> +               gcc- [hppa ia64 s390 sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386],
<doko> -               libboost-program-options-dev (>= 1.58),
<doko> -               libboost-system-dev (>= 1.58),
<doko> the first is odd, but doesn't do any harm.
<Sweet5hark> doko: will have a look
<doko> looks like the boost stuff then uses the internal copy
<doko> this doesn't sound right
<doko> Sweet5hark, so please figure out the boost issue at least
<Sweet5hark> doko: sure, already checking ...
<Sweet5hark> doko: "checking which boost to use... external" -- so at least its not using internal boost. still looking why it changed at all ...
<Sweet5hark> doko: seems boost-program-options is only needed for orcus? did you forget to regen control after using system orcus?
<doko> let me look
<Laney> glad I came back online
<Laney> mail server ran out of disk :(
<Sweet5hark> Laney: /o\
<Laney> need to stop running this myself
<davmor2> Laney: or run on a bigger disk
<Sweet5hark> Laney: recommending posteo.de even if they cost a euro per month.
<doko> Sweet5hark, ok, accepted lo. I found my note that I re-added these boost packages manually not to cause a regression
<doko> did you find the gcc issue?
<Sweet5hark> doko: I would need to look in my chroot but its still blocked by building libreoffice. likely an stale /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/gcj link (via SYSTEM_GCJ_VERSION)
<doko> huh?
<Sweet5hark> doko: "BUILD_DEPS += , gcc-$(SYSTEM_GCJ_VERSION) [$(OOO_GCJ_JDK_ARCHS)] ,g++-$(SYSTEM_GCJ_VERSION) [$(OOO_GCJ_JDK_ARCHS)]" and before that "SYSTEM_GCJ_VERSION = $(shell basename `readlink /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/gcj` | sed -e s/gcj-//)"
 * doko looks if he still has commit rights to the debian vcs ...
<hikiko-m> Helllo
<hikiko-m> could anyone join #ubuntu-meeting and give me some testimonials to become ubuntu-member?
<hikiko-m> thanx in advance...
<hikiko--> back
<robert_ancell> hi all
<hikiko--> robert_ancell: could you give me some testimonials to become ubuntu member? :p
<hikiko--> desrt: ?
<robert_ancell> hikiko--, sure
<hikiko--> thanks so much robert_ancell
<hikiko--> #ubuntu-meeting!
<robert_ancell> hikiko--, what's the link?
<hikiko--> #ubuntu-meeting on irc robert_ancell
<hikiko--> there’s a meeting right now
<hikiko--> (freenode)
<robert_ancell> oh
<robert_ancell> hikiko--, where is your wiki link?
<hikiko--> wiki.ubuntu.com/hikiko robert_ancell
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-10-02
<robert_ancell> bye all
<hikiko> hello
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey pitti , how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: j'ai me levé trop tôt, mais bien ! et toi ?
<didrocks> pitti: pareil, Julie prenait le train, donc levé tôt :p
<didrocks> mais ça va
<pitti> didrocks: je vais rentrer cet après-matin, Netti et moi nous recontrer à Munich
<didrocks> pitti: tu dois être content ! :)
<didrocks> pitti: my mission today, is to work on getting coverage a little bit upper again: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/udtc-trusty-tests-collect/1924/label=ps-trusty-desktop-amd64-1/artifact/html-coverage/index.html
<pitti> didrocks: wow, that already looks amazing!
<didrocks> pitti: I'm sure I can push it up :)
<pitti> didrocks: I found that anything > 90% quickly falls into the "diminishing returns" category as these are usually weird error handling paths which are ridiculously hard to simulate
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I'm just doing the "easy ones", some leftover error conditions that are easy to get in unit tests
<pitti> didrocks: oh, you have declarative exclusions?
<pitti> didrocks: I didn't see those with python-coverage
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I needed those for the dpkg (from python-apt) subprocess
<didrocks> can't trace those :)
<didrocks> pitti: http://coverage.readthedocs.org/en/latest/excluding.html
<pitti> didrocks: I mean, how do you declare that in python? to ignore a block for coverage I mean
<pitti> didrocks: ah, merci !
<pitti> # pragma: no cover
<pitti> nice!
<didrocks> yep :)
<didrocks> then, you can add other comments
<didrocks> like # pragram: no cover (in a fork)
<didrocks> to explain a little bit why you exclude those
<pitti> didrocks: so I suppose that's a pragmatic (haha) way to deal with weird error conditions
<didrocks> pitti: nice pun! yeah, I didn't use it for that, but it's a good idea
<didrocks> at least to stamp "I know I want to exclude this as it's a weird error conditions"
 * pitti prends le petit-déjeuner, à bientôt !
<pitti> didrocks: I found that otherwise I might be tempted to not check errors properly any more as it might ruin my coverage :)
<didrocks> pitti: heh, indeed! bon appétit :)
<pitti> seb128: bonjour !
<pitti> seb128, Laney: voilà ! des nouvelles paquets de langue, avec evolution-3.16 :)
<seb128> salut pitti, ça va ?
<seb128> hey desktopers
<seb128> pitti, Laney, evolution-3.16 was already in the langpacks from the 22 no?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien, merci !
<seb128> pitti, did the new update restore the missing domains?
<pitti> seb128: ah, c'est vrai, j'ai "diff" seulement les paquets *-base
<pitti> seb128: it has eog at least, what else was missing?
<seb128> pitti, file-roller gedit
<seb128> and some others
<pitti> seb128: it has these too
<pitti> seb128: I diffed the old vs new -base, and there were no removed files aside from evolution-3.12
<seb128> k
<seb128> so unresolved mystery
<seb128> I wonder if we should have an autopkgtest with a list of expected domains
<pitti> for -base we could -- the deltas could contain anything from zero to the full set
<seb128> but I guess that wouldn't work well because on base refresh those are removed from the other packages
<flexiondotorg> Morning.
<flexiondotorg> Could someone clarify a policy issue for me?
<flexiondotorg> This bug has been raised against Ubuntu MATE - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/caja/+bug/1500932
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1500932 in caja (Ubuntu) "Sync caja 1.10.3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<flexiondotorg> No, not that one.,
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1501426
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1501426 in ubuntu-mate "15.10 Beta 2 fails HTML5 audio test for MP3" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<flexiondotorg> Which can be resolved post-install by installing restricted-extras.
<flexiondotorg> Or gstreamer1.0-libav could be added to the seeds.
<flexiondotorg> What is the position on including gstreamer1.0-libav by default/
<seb128> you better ask on #ubuntu-devel
<flexiondotorg> Ah, OK.
<seb128> there are more people there aware of code/legal issues
<larsu> bonjour!
<seb128> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<pitti> larsu: ça va ?
<larsu> seb128: a bit better than yesterday, but still stuffed. How are you?
<larsu> hi pitti, wie gehts?
<seb128> larsu, I'm good thanks!
<pitti> c'est drôle que les personnes françaises parlent allemagne maintenant et les personnes allemagnes parlent français :)
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> good morning larsu! I hope you will feel better after the week-end ;)
<didrocks> konnichiwa
<larsu> didrocks: good morning and thanks!
<hikiko> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.matrix-additions/+merge/273072
<hikiko> if you have a minute at some point:)
<hikiko> (no rush)
<willcooke> morning fellows
<larsu> morning willcooke!
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<didrocks> feeling better?
<willcooke> not especially
<willcooke> should probably actually rest rather than sitting at the computer
<willcooke> but hey ho
<didrocks> :/
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> willcooke, better to have something to do than nothing and just focussing on the fact you feel unwell, right?
<willcooke> seb128, yeah, I guess.  I could go a nap though
<willcooke> :0
<Laney> yo
<Laney> happy f-r-i-d-a-y!
<seb128> hey Laney!
<seb128> happy friday ;-)
<didrocks> hey hey Laney!
<willcooke> \o
<Laney> hey seb128 didrocks & willcooke
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> good!
<didrocks> good :)
<seb128> happy it's friday, but at the same time still feels like I've quite some things I want to get done before w.e, going to be a busy day ;-)
<Laney> nice autumn day today
<seb128> here as well
<seb128> it has been a quite good bugfixing week this week
<Laney> woah
<Laney> my desktop has booted to an emergency shell
<seb128> urg
<Laney> haha
<Laney> I messed up my fstab yesterday
<Laney> /o\
<davmor2> Laney: that'll do it
<willcooke> seb128, didrocks, Laney - can you advise hikiko on which sort of Ubuntu membership to go for...
<willcooke> Contributing Developers (Ubuntu Membership), per-package uploaders, MOTU and Core Developers
<willcooke> would PPU be best?
<seb128> willcooke, I though popey told her to go for MOTU during the meeting yesterday?
<seb128> hikiko, sorry I didn't think the meeting was this week and I hadn't write on the wiki yet :/
<hikiko> seb128, yes but it seems that MOTU is for packagers
<willcooke> yeah, but I'm not sure that's the correct option, so would like your feedback too
<hikiko> are collectively responsible for the maintenance of packages in the universe and multiverse components
<seb128> I would say contributing developer
<hikiko> that's what I applied for yesterday
<hikiko> and got rejected :D
<hikiko> Ubuntu Membership
<hikiko> or it's different w8
<seb128> popey said something about your page behing a bit short on details
<seb128> which is what I pointed out when I saw it as well...
<hikiko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#ContribDev this one
<hikiko> yes I will add a list of projects in contributions
<seb128> willcooke, can you talk to popey
<seb128> I don't understand why they bounced her back to apply for MOTU since she doesn't do packaging
<seb128> ?
<Laney> contributing dev is usually for people on the motu path
<Laney> I wouldn't have advised that myself
<Laney> but maybe we could consider it?!?!?!
<hikiko> maybe popey thought I do packaging
<willcooke> popey, let's rap when you're fre
<willcooke> e
<seb128> yeah, maybe he got confused because your page lacks details?
<hikiko> :D
<hikiko> I am improving the wiki
<seb128> good idea ;-)
 * davmor2 pictures popey and willcooke rapping something like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAIOzM7SsMo
<willcooke> davmor2, oh no, I'm not falling for that again
<davmor2> willcooke: No one ever seen what I mean from the age of nnnnnnnnnnnnnn13
<davmor2> willcooke: I have no idea what you mean, it's not like I know every earworm ever created or anything
<willcooke> davmor2, normally you Rick roll me
<willcooke> :D
<davmor2> willcooke: no that is no rick roll
<willcooke> davmor2, I dont believe you.
<willcooke> ;)
<davmor2> willcooke: that is the pinnacle of rap it got no better ;)
<willcooke> ohhhhhhhh
<willcooke> Wow
<willcooke> I remember that
<didrocks> why did you kick me out? freenode? :p
<davmor2> willcooke: I remember every piece of music I've ever heard and every tv show/film I've ever seen. It's sad really Like today I have this stuck in my head https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cShYbLkhBc most of the whippersnappers here will never of heard it :)
<willcooke> davmor2, great tune!
<davmor2> willcooke: if you want to follow along with the mind melt http://open.spotify.com/user/1142386698/playlist/2nlSxBLEbfKpvDqSDG8hP8  a list of the songs that randomly pop into my head first thing :)  Makes for a great day of music :D
<willcooke> davmor2, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrPWkIRWY9U
<davmor2> midnight express great film
<davmor2> willcooke: I see your chase and I raise you https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcawnRIyeok
<willcooke> davmor2, \o/
<seb128> darkxst, unsure if you saw my comment the other day, but the top e.u.c wily issue is an xorg sigabrt which looks like a gdm issue
<seb128> just installed gdm on my test laptop and it doesn't work, I get an empty vt and no graphical dm or session
<seb128> unsure if that 's the same issue
<seb128> if I systemctl restart gdm I get an crash file then
<seb128> you might want to investigate it, could be an important issue for Ubuntu GNOME
 * Sweet5hark forgot his "bonjour".
 * Sweet5hark time travels two hours back and says "moin".
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark, looks like you found a way to make doko happy and get libreoffice in? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: oh, forgot to send you the bustle log from my session, I'm unsure how you are supposed to read it: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/sessionlog
<seb128> didrocks, "bustle sessionlog" shows an UI
<seb128> it basically displays the dbus exchanges
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah. well, one thing wasnt fixed in this upload (fxed in git now though, should we do yet another upload: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git/commit/?h=ubuntu-wily-5.0) ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, k
<didrocks> seb128: the /org/gnome/Shell activity-related sounds quite opaque…
<didrocks> I don't even see the accelerator key exchanges
<seb128> didrocks, I don't see anything having to do with the Grabber interface there though ...
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> apart from the AcceleratorActivated
<didrocks> and a bunch of property GetAll() probs…
<seb128> unsure, maybe larsu has a better idea about that when he's back
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> going to try to do a bustle log of my session to compare after lunch
<seb128> but first need to go for some errands
<seb128> bbiab
<didrocks> see you!
<didrocks> seb128: good idea
<seb128> :-)
<doko> new fun stuff ... http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20151001-wily.html
<Laney> it's great to have you in here doko!
<didrocks> doko: speaking of fun stuff, mind looking at bug #1500768?
<ubot5`> bug 1500768 in python3.4 (Ubuntu) "python3.4.3 SRU break requests" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1500768
<didrocks> (you did the SRU update it seems)
<doko> yep, finally ... looking
<didrocks> thx!
<willcooke> davmor2, do you have a 3g usb dongle?  I'm having problems with usb_modeswitch on 15.10 that I'm not seeing on 14.04
<davmor2> give me a few I'll have a look
<davmor2> willcooke: hmmmm I have a blue flashy light on the system but I'm not getting an actual connection show up in the indicator :(
<davmor2> on the dongle even
<willcooke> davmor2, does syslog show messages about usb_modeswitch crashing?
<davmor2> willcooke: yes indeedy
<willcooke> oh dear
<willcooke> Could be related to:
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch/+bug/1498805
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1498805 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu Wily) "Please merge usb-modeswitch 2.2.5+repack0-1 from Debian unstable/testing - current 2.2.3 version in Wily has regressions with lots of Huawei modems" [High,Triaged]
<davmor2> willcooke: that would match my model
<willcooke> Mine is a ZTE, but sounds like a general problem
<willcooke> Looks like everything is lined up to pull the new version in but just needs doing
<willcooke> seb128, is this something you could put on your long list?  ^^
<davmor2> willcooke: is there a package for 2.2.3 somewhere I can install and see if it works then?
<willcooke> davmor2, dunno, looking...
<davmor2> willcooke: I'm trying the one from deb sid
<willcooke> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> willcooke: seb128: so with deb sid's 2.2.5+repack0-1_amd64.deb I have a working connection youtube video is playing so connection is good and constant
<willcooke> great, thanks davmor2
<willcooke> davmor2, can you point me at the deb and I'll see if it helps my ZTE modem too
<davmor2> willcooke: https://packages.debian.org/sid/comm/usb-modeswitch
<didrocks> time to run! bbiab
<willcooke> cya didrocks
<willcooke> davmor2, yeah - fixed here too
<willcooke> \o/
<willcooke> Now if only I can convince this PPP connection to start, I'll be happy.  But I think that's related to this free sim I got and not an Ubuntu issue
<larsu> didrocks: ah cool thanks!
 * larsu installs bustle
<doko> Sweet5hark, http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libr/libreoffice/wily/amd64/
<larsu> Trevinho: as of recently, sometimes unity stops accepting mouse input (keyboard works)
<larsu> Trevinho: restarting unity makes this work again, but it then forgets about all open windows
<larsu> Trevinho: even though they are still running...
<larsu> Trevinho: is this a known bug?
<seb128> willcooke, I can try to have a look but that's rather one for cyphermox
<seb128> I already pinged him about that a week ago
<Sweet5hark> doko: thanks, looking
<willcooke> seb128, oki, thanks.  If it helps, davmor2 and I can confirm it does fix the problem.    <-- cyphermox: when you get a chance, could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch/+bug/1498805
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1498805 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu Wily) "Please merge usb-modeswitch 2.2.5+repack0-1 from Debian unstable/testing - current 2.2.3 version in Wily has regressions with lots of Huawei modems" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> willcooke, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/09/23/%23ubuntu-devel.html#t15:10
<andyrock> good morning :D
<seb128> willcooke, that was the previous week discussion
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<willcooke> thanks seb128.  I'll comment on the bug
<seb128> willcooke, thanks
<qengho> Good morning.
<seb128> larsu, back from lunch? how busy are you this afternoon? want to look at an easy ido-fail-to-build (some gtk deprecations and a void function returning a value)
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/219493349/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-i386.ido_13.10.0%2B15.10.20150728-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<larsu> seb128: sure, I'll have a look
<seb128> danke
<larsu> didrocks: GrabAccelerators() is called excalty once, and nothing else
<larsu> didrocks: looks correct to me...
<larsu> seb128: this is just -Werror shit, no?
<seb128> larsu, yeah, we could drop the Werror, the return in void might be worth fixing though?
<larsu> seb128: sure. Just asking if there's more to it :)
<seb128> or maybe don't drop Werror but don't error out on deprecations
<larsu> -Werror is stupd
<larsu> hm, I'm not seeing this locally
<seb128> larsu, we can add  -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations to the flags
<seb128> like https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/indicator-application/dont-werror-on-deprecations/+merge/201988
 * pitti -> cd ~, have a nice weekend everyone!
<larsu> pitti: enjoy!
<larsu> seb128: ya, *at least* that
<seb128> pitti, have a nice w.e!
<pitti> larsu, seb128: thanks, and you!
<seb128> larsu, unsure what's the difference between builders and your build :/
<larsu> seb128: ah it already has -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations
<larsu> seb128: me neither :/
 * larsu cleans his build tree
<seb128> I guess it errors out on the return then?
<larsu> it doesn't at all for me
<larsu> oh!
<larsu> there was this gcc bug.........
 * larsu tries to find it
<larsu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.8/+bug/1234218
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1234218 in gcc-4.8 (Ubuntu) "4.8 doesn't throw -Wreturn-type anymore for wrong returns in macros" [Undecided,New]
<larsu> so I'm clearly hitting this locally
<larsu> (man, I filed that 2 years ago :( )
<seb128> ah
<larsu> I wonder why the builder is getting the warning now, though
 * larsu upgrades gcc
<seb128> larsu, what gcc version do you have?
<larsu> 5.2.1-3ubuntu1
<larsu> upgrading to 9ubuntu1 now
<larsu> same as the builder
<seb128> k, let's see
<seb128> maybe that got fixed in that update ;-)
<larsu> heh, let's hope
<Laney> pi came
<Laney> and blast, it needs microsd and I don't have one of those
<larsu> nope :/
<seb128> Laney, :-(
<larsu> Laney: ugh
<Laney> shop time!
<Laney> need a way of putting bits onto it too
<Laney> ...
<larsu> Laney: the pi?
<Laney> the micro sd
 * Sweet5hark sees and hour long discussion of the usage of /bin/sh /bin/bash plus other shells like dash in various parts of the build system on #libreoffice-dev. those seem to come back every 6 months because of $something ...
<larsu> Laney: use the pi?!
<Laney> ?
<seb128> eat it!
<larsu> seb128: still not seeing the warning :'(
<larsu> Laney: I was joking, sorry
<Trevinho> seb128: for some reason unity now fails to build (well to start tests, actually) on ppc64el, due to the "LLVM ERROR: Do not know how to split the result of this operator!" error.
<Trevinho> I guess it's somewhat related to mesa, see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/219585615/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-ppc64el.unity_7.3.2%2B15.10.20151002.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Laney> haha
<seb128> Trevinho, :-(
<Laney> I thought you were telling me to use it to write to the SD somehow
<larsu> Trevinho: did you see my ping?
<seb128> larsu, do you see the code error pointed by the log?
<larsu> Laney: it was funny in my head
<Trevinho> larsu: nope :o
<Laney> :)
<larsu> Trevinho: please use an irc client that can notify you of pings :P
<larsu> Trevinho: do you see it in the scrollback or shall I paste?
<Laney> ideally as a notification to your phone
<Laney> which is REALLY LOUD
<larsu> that's a bit ... much
<Trevinho> larsu: it does, but I didn't scroll yet :P
<larsu> scroll more ;)
<Trevinho> larsu:  however, the mouse issue is in unity stuff, like the dash or where?
<larsu> Trevinho: I think it's totally fine if you're not there, but please go offline then (I'll then just ping when you come on)
<larsu> Trevinho: no, everywhere
<Trevinho> mh, I've not noticed that, but we didn't change anything that might be global. I did change something at nux level, but it would affect only unity widgets
<larsu> seb128: maybe because i386? But that would be very weird... I'll upload a branch in any case
<Trevinho> althought it's just about sending mouse_released signals and such, so not anything should be an issue
<larsu> "should"
<seb128> larsu, yeah, going to try in a bit on my i386 laptop
<larsu> Trevinho: how can I debug this next time it happens?
<larsu> seb128: thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: what could I do on that ppc46el failure? It seems that's something we already experienced... (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.5/+bug/1360241)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1360241 in llvm-toolchain-3.5 (Ubuntu) "[Regression] "LLVM ERROR: Do not know how to split the result of this operator!" in executing Ubuntu UI Toolkit tests on x86" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> andyrock was saying we had something similar when building in qemu with lower specs (i.e. when not using pentium4 on x86)
<andyrock> not building
<seb128> when did that start?
<andyrock> just running
<seb128> tjaalton, ^ regression from your recent mesa update?
<seb128>   * rules, control: Enable llvmpipe on ppc64el. (LP: #1489483)
<ubot5`> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1489483 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489483). The error has been logged
<Trevinho> seb128: basically last week it was building fine
<seb128> Trevinho, yeah, there was that update yesterday ^
<seb128> which smells like it
<seb128> let's wait for tjaalton to comment
<larsu> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ido/buildfix/+merge/273222
<seb128> larsu, danke!
<andyrock> that's why we ping seb128
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, something like that... thanks
<andyrock> :D
<larsu> seb128: I coldn't find any others from a quick look - but I don't get the warnings so who knows :/
<seb128> larsu, yeah, I'm going to try to reproduce and test the fix
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> thanks
<Laney> this is weird
<larsu> define: this
<Laney> I get that failure when building ido in sbuild
<Laney> but not with bzr bd
<larsu> Laney: I tried with maintainer mode as well, to no avail
<Laney> well
 * larsu wonders if "to no avail" is correctly used here
<Laney> I recommend sbuild anyway
<Laney> yes
<larsu> I know you do, but this should happen when building "normally" as well
<tjaalton> seb128: what bug? builds fine on a ppa
<Laney> good old "should"
<larsu> love it
<tjaalton> oh unity fails
<larsu> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBlD2N_AwgI
<tjaalton> fix unity?-)
<Laney> what are you doing making changes like that after feature freeze with no exception?
<larsu> gotta get that^^ into your heads again before the sprint
<Sweet5hark> doko: seems to have been an intermittent failure? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libr/libreoffice/wily/amd64/ <- last run passed ...
<Laney> larsu: YES
<tjaalton> mesa has MRE, that change request came from ibm
 * larsu is out for a quick errand
<Trevinho> tjaalton: mh, might be... But I've no clue what's wrong :)
<tjaalton> then I'll drop it and ask ibm to fix
<Trevinho> I mean it's only on ppc64el
<Trevinho> which I don't have (I guess I've to setup a qemu to investigate?)
<tjaalton> before revisiting
<Laney> that is for SRUs and is not for changing/enabling features
<Laney> anyway, good, thanks
 * Laney is off SD card shopping
<Laney> back soon
<seb128> Laney, good luck
<seb128> tjaalton, thanks
<Trevinho> tjaalton: once you've pushed the revert of that change, can you please ping me? So I can trigger a rebuild on train...
<tjaalton> ok
<Trevinho> ta
<didrocks> larsu: so, unsure why I have that double grab then…
<seb128> larsu, didrocks, btw https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-008/+packages has a build of the unity update from Trevinho with the keygrab changes, if you want to test if it fixes the issue
<didrocks> larsu: oh sorry, I did reboot in between, so that's a "normal" login
<didrocks> so yeah, making sense
<didrocks> let's see next time I'll have the same issue
<didrocks> seb128: well, I keep it broken for now to get again the right logs ^ (probably Monday for logout/login several times)
<seb128> didrocks, right, so don't upgrade from wily either on monday ;-)
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> noted down
<Trevinho> willcooke also I guess ^^
<qengho> May I have a sponsor for Wily chromium-browser upload from  https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage ? Copy is fine.
<seb128> qengho, I can do that
<qengho> seb128: merci.
<seb128> de rien!
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> seb128, fyi:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1501281
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1501281 in linux (Ubuntu) "Frequent freezes on 15.04 with kernel 3.19.0-29+" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> seb128, pmcgowan is having a lot of lock-ups so is trying this new kernel.  Just something to be aware of
<seb128> oh, Laney fixed activity-log-manager ... if you mp a change, can you also fix the other warning from the build log "if(ev != null);", the ";" shouldn't be there and make the if section being unused
<seb128> willcooke, ok, did you talk to the kernel team about it?
<willcooke> seb128, not yet, gonna see if it helps Pat and then I will, might be a red herring
<tjaalton> Trevinho: accepted
<Trevinho> tjaalton: cool
<Trevinho> tjaalton: you said that IBM will check what's wrong in our stack?
<Trevinho> tjaalton: however, the crash happens on tests loading so, I guess it's on libgl loading, not while unity code is running yet
<tjaalton> Trevinho: i've let them know that it won't be added back before unity builds with it
<seb128> tjaalton, I don't think it's unity specific
<seb128> but I think having unity building would be a good sign it's resolved
<tjaalton> right
<Trevinho> Mh, yeah, I can't say it's not unity without some real testing, but the thing is that it crashes at very early stages... So I'd bet more on nux, but we need to check
<tjaalton> still, the bug is updated and linked to the old bug, they'll know where to look
<Trevinho> nice
<tjaalton> don't care who fixes it, and don't mind keeping it disabled forever if things aren't fixed
<tjaalton> :)
<Trevinho> :)
<tjaalton> didn't notice it was attempted a year ago
<Trevinho> If they'd like to get it fixed, it would be nice if they could spend some work in verifying what's wrong... I'd prefer to avoid (right now) to spend time in setting up a eqmu env to slowly build unity here
<seb128> larsu, I could reproduce the ido build issue with bzr bd and your branch fix it, doing a landing, thanks!
<desrt> hello desktop!
<seb128> hey desrt
<seb128> how is your conference going?
<desrt> it's over
<desrt> i'm back home
<andyrock> hey desrt
<andyrock> quick question
<andyrock> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/9jyZA1jO/
<desrt> go
<andyrock> is printing
<andyrock> 1
<andyrock> 2
<andyrock> 2
<andyrock> looks weird no?
<desrt> this pastebin is awful :)
<desrt> oh.  nvm.  my bad.
<desrt> uhhh
<desrt> probably something odd about toggle refs going on there?
<andyrock> now gtk label uses a weak references to its parent
<andyrock> but a weak ref should not increase the nornal ref count
<andyrock> right?
<desrt> no....
<desrt> erm.  maybe.  :)
<desrt> when adding a child, the way it works is that the child increases its own refcount, iirc
<desrt> but indeed, not the parent refcount
<desrt> are you sure you're not viewing some odd artifact of the binding?
<andyrock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12638413/
<andyrock> I'll try to write the same in C
<andyrock> just used Python because you know
<andyrock> it's faster
<desrt> why do you care about refcounts?
<desrt> trying to track a leak or something?
<andyrock> because we have a huge leak
<andyrock> in unity-panel-service
<andyrock> hud-service
<desrt> tsk tsk
<andyrock> basically everything related with indicator-appmenu
<andyrock> let me write do write the same in C
<andyrock> desrt: mmm no seems fine in C
<seb128> desrt, Laney, telepathy-glib build is grumpy, segfault in a test, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/219653847/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.telepathy-glib_0.24.1-1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> desrt, Laney, could you try if that's the case on Debian as well? I suspect it might be a new glib thing
<seb128> ah, the log has details
<seb128> GLib-ERROR **: duplicate test case path: /account/reconnect
<seb128> laney just fixed a similar issue in libsoup, I guess need to remove the duplicate test
<Laney> bah
<Laney> I need to finish that patch to make it do VERBOSE=1 by default
<Laney> fixing all these packages is annoying
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> Laney, sent to debian/upstream
<seb128> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92245
<ubot5`> Freedesktop bug 92245 in tp-glib "build fails with glib 2.46 due to duplicated tests" [Normal,New]
<seb128> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=800689
<ubot5`> Error: debian bug 800689 not found
<seb128> I don't plan to work on a fix today
<seb128> let's see if somebody comes with one during the w.E
 * Laney spots in_finity in uploaders for that one
<Laney> weird
<happyaron> omg hard disk failure
<seb128> hey happyaron
<seb128> happyaron, you have backups right?
<happyaron> hey, :)
<happyaron> yep I have
<happyaron> I remember someone else on our team have broken disk two days ago... FJKong?
<seb128> happyaron, since you are around, just mentioning that http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20151001-wily.html has build failures for fcitx-qt5 (.symbols issue) and ibus-sunpinyin, would be nice if you could have a look once you are back from the golden weeks holidays ;-)
<Laney> seb128: should be trivial, I will see about sending a patch
<seb128> Laney, ok, thanks
<willcooke> happyaron, I had some fsck issues the other day and I think Laney has a busted FS on his Beagle board
<Laney> nah that panda has always been shit
<happyaron> willcooke, well, :(
<willcooke> happyaron, is this a good time to get an SSD? :)
<happyaron> seb128 Laney thank you
<happyaron> willcooke: I believe YES
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> larsu, that gcc bug seems like was a glib bug, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=753310
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 753310 in general "Remove `#pragma GCC system_header` from gmessages.h" [Minor,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> larsu, should be fixed in 2.46.1 for wily
<seb128> thanks doko for finding that
<willcooke> qengho, http://conoroneill.net//running-the-latest-chromium-45-on-debian-jessie-on-your-raspberry-pi-2
<seb128> attente, hey, indicator-keyboard seems to fail to build in wily, can you have a look? at least if you get lp:indicator-keyboard and bzr bd
<attente> seb128: ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> hum, starting manually hits a different assert here
<seb128> g_variant_get_type: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<seb128> under bzr bd
<seb128> ERROR:main.c:983:tests_test_activate_input_source: assertion failed: (strcmp (output, "uint32 2\n") == 0)
<seb128> doing ./indicator-keyboard-tests
<seb128> just for the fun, it fails to start gucharmap it seems
<seb128> but that works if you ld_preload glib 2.44
<seb128> loving glib updates ;-)
<seb128> well maybe the gucharmap has nothing to do with that, it just goes on to the next test with old glib
<attente> ugh...
<qengho> willcooke: Nice. I'm kind of surprised.
<seb128> tjaalton, tseliot, unsure who is maintaining that code but there seems to be an issue with the xorg hook to collect nvidia logs, see e.g https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/51bc3fe6-68f9-11e5-b863-fa163e5bb1a2
<seb128> the HookError_source_xorg_server
<seb128> seems like all the reports from nvidia users have that issue
<tseliot> version.nvidia-graphics-drivers	nvidia-graphics-drivers N/A
<tseliot> seb128: maybe it's looking in the wrong place
<tjaalton> probably xdiagnose
<seb128> tseliot, it's looking in /proc/driver/nvidia/*/*
<tseliot> I'm pretty sure I didn't write that hook
<seb128> yeah, unsure who maintains it/make use of the info
<seb128> I was mentioning it in case somebody is interested in fixing it
<seb128> if not that's fine
<tseliot> I can have a look at it
<tjaalton>     report['version.nvidia-graphics-drivers'] = package_versions("nvidia-graphics-drivers")
<tjaalton> shouldn't be hard to fix :)
<tjaalton> thanks
<seb128> yw!
<tseliot> yes, that's what I'm looking at
<tseliot> tjaalton: also the links such as usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_nvidia-graphics-drivers.py are obsolete
<tjaalton> tseliot: yes, rename it?
<tjaalton> or what do you mean obsolete?
<tjaalton> go wild with it :)
<tseliot> tjaalton: that source package no longer exists, and there are more flavours now
<tjaalton> right
<tseliot> I'll fix it next week
<seb128> Trevinho, seems like https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/better-lib-caching/+merge/257002 was forgotten? we should land that at the start of next cycle
<seb128> Trevinho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1501973 ... unsure if that's the same issue than the one you were working on (making gtk always specify the size)
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1501973 in unity (Ubuntu) "Blurry/pixelated icon in Unity app switcher on scaled-up display" [Low,Confirmed]
<qengho> seb128: I see Cr in proposed. Thanks again.
<seb128> qengho, yw!
<didrocks> ok, time to enjoy the week-end, see you guys on Monday!
 * Laney haz working pi
<seb128> Laney, good job ;-)
<Laney> I found a Debian image that sjoerd had made
<Laney> easy
<seb128> oh, you got a pi1
<seb128> not the pi2 where you could install Ubuntu
<Laney> i did get a pi2
<Laney> but I only found some random image on the wiki
<seb128> snappy!
<Laney> or snappy...
<Laney> ...
 * Laney runs
 * seb128 hides
<seb128> k, speaking of which, nice weather and long week, I'm going for some exercice
<willcooke> cya seb128
<seb128> be back in an hour or so to read scrollbacks and emails before calling it a week and closing the computer
<seb128> have a good w.e for those who are off before I'm back
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<Laney> bye!
<Trevinho> seb128: it has been forgotten some months ago, I knew about it now that I've landing powers :P, but I didn't propose as I wanted to hold it till next cycle
<Trevinho> seb128: 2nd bug is the same, yes
<larsu> seb128: oh wow! Thanks :)
<larsu> seb128: I would have never guessed glib did something so ... stupid
<Trevinho> leaving for some time, i'll be back later, but in the mean time have nice WE guys
<Laney> happy weekend
<Laney> one and all and all and one
<seb128> Laney, thanks, to you too!
 * Laney remembered one thing
<willcooke> g'nigth all
<Sweet5hark1> <- going, going, gone.
<Sweet5hark1> ;)
<cyphermox> attente: is there any way to split pixbuf out of libappstream-glib? it would be nice to link against appstream-glib without pulling a bunch of image of X libs and such?
<attente> cyphermox: no idea tbh
<attente> would have to take a look to see what it's using it for
<cyphermox> oh ok.
<cyphermox> I saw your name in the NEWS file, so I thought I' d ask
<cyphermox> it looks pretty tightly integrated :(
<attente> cyphermox: what do you think about building a new package of gdk-pixbuf with x11 support disabled?
 * cyphermox shrugs
<cyphermox> I'm just evaluating options
<cyphermox> if it' s doable, at least it' s another option perhaps
<mdeslaur> wait a sec if you decide to do that, I'm about to upload a gdk-pixbuf security update to wily
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: not planning on doing that today
<mdeslaur> ok, good
<qengho> Zzz
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-03
<duflu> robert_ancell, RAOF: Anyone know who owns this? Although it looks like the regression came from a different package judging by the dates... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1629668
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1629668 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Some Display settings have gone missing: Scale, Launcher placement" [High,Confirmed]
<robert_ancell> duflu, "owns"?
<duflu> robert_ancell: I mean who to tell :)
<robert_ancell> ubuntu-desktop... :)
<duflu> My work here is done
<hikiko> hi
<duflu> Morning hikiko
<hikiko> Hi duflu :-)
<hikiko> Happy Monday
<duflu> hikiko: Happy Monday indeed. Almost time to think about Ubuntu Z
<hikiko> :D
<flexiondotorg> Morning
<didrocks> good morning flexiondotorg
<didrocks> had a good week-end?
<flexiondotorg> didrocks, o/
<willcooke> morning gang
<flexiondotorg> Yep, very good thanks.
<flexiondotorg> Spent the day at Mottisfont yesterday. Picnic and sleeping in the sunshine :-)
<didrocks> hey willcooke!
<didrocks> nice :)
<Laney> what up
<flexiondotorg> Morning willcooke
<flexiondotorg> Morning Laney
<flexiondotorg> Laney, not the outside temperature.
<flexiondotorg> Had to fleece up for my walk this morning.
<Laney> Feeling nippy, indeed
<Laney> Got to go cycle to town in a minute for a checkup at the opticians
 * Laney looks unforward
<didrocks> good morning Laney
<didrocks> glasses for you man!
<didrocks> :-)
<Laney> hey didrocks!
<Laney> hope not :)
<Laney> how's it going?
<didrocks> I hope not for you too you, that's annoying ;)
<didrocks> good good, sunshine, a little bit cold, but perfect temperature for running ;)
<Laney> heating comes from the inside after a few minutes
<Laney> ...
<Laney> tell that to my fingers
 * willcooke ponders getting the heating to come on again in the mornings
<Laney> WEAK
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> not until granny's lips turn blue
<chrisccoulson> willcooke, my heating actually came on this morning
<chrisccoulson> I obviously need to do the dad thing and turn the thermostat down
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> Saw this the other day: http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/dads-begin-obsessive-relationship-with-thermostat-2014100891473
<chrisccoulson> I'm hoping for another couple of weeks of mild weather though, as I had to repair my lawn last week after churning it up with a broken mower
<chrisccoulson> lol, that sounds like me :)
<Laney> k, back in a minute
<Laney> hopefully without a prescription /o\
<willcooke> "see" ya Laney
<willcooke> arf
<hikiko> hey, does anyone understands this error message:
<hikiko> http://pastebin.com/HUcC3wWg
<davmor2> Morning all
<hikiko> I try to remove libcuda1-361 because everytime I dist-upgrade the nvidia driver and several other packages are installed as a dependency and my xorg configuration is messed up
<willcooke> hikiko, my guess would be uninstalling a snap while it was "in use" and so couldn't delete it's files.
<willcooke> or that snap has a lock on those files
<hikiko> willcooke, I think that I don't have any snaps installed
<willcooke> hmm, could be the GL interface.
<hikiko> what
<willcooke> hikiko, I think it's worth asking in #snappy
<hikiko> what's the GL interface?
<hikiko> sure
<davmor2> willcooke, Laney: so guy I'm not seeing updates window popup at all I triggered it manually this morning, I'll try it on my test box is there a way to set that to daily rather than weekly at all?
<hikiko> thanks willcooke
<willcooke> hikiko, the GL interface is a part of snappy that lets it talk to gfx cards so that snaps can do direct rendering (or something like that)
<hikiko> oh, sounds like it might be that
<willcooke> davmor2, it's currently set to look at the datestamp on the logs so if you do and apt-get upgrade (or similar) that will be enough to stop it showing for another week
<willcooke> davmor2, lemme see if I can find the file, one sec.
<davmor2> willcooke: damn it I bet byobu is overriding it then
<willcooke> trying to find the MP from seb
<willcooke> meh, can't find it.  Will keep looking
<Mirv> you may be interested in bug #1627502 although it surely it's probably somehow limited to my computer
<ubot5> bug 1627502 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "GTK3 crash in various operations" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1627502
<Mirv> or, I mean my other computer
<willcooke> thanks Mirv, looks like Robert is already in the loop but I'll speak to him about it later tonight
<Laney> davmor2: the settings are in software & updates
<Laney> I see popups from it all the time, so WFM™
<davmor2> Laney: thanks
<didrocks> Laney: no prescription? :)
<Laney> didrocks: nein - my eyes are made of solid win
<Laney> I saw some pictrues of the inside of them
<Laney> (and there was a tiny sign saying "win")
<didrocks> congrats! :)
<Laney> better than 20/20, not quite sure what that means
<Laney> PISSED off that I got one of the letters on the smallest row wrong
<Laney> it was a Y but I thought it was a T
<didrocks> ahah! :)
<Laney> the guy didn't say
<didrocks> yeah, you are like I was, seeing better from far than close
<Laney> I just saw it as I was leaving
<didrocks> this is how you get better than 20 :p
<Laney> heh
<Laney> i'll need reading glasses eventually
<Laney> like everyone
<didrocks> yeah!
<Laney> happyaron: here?
<davmor2> willcooke, Laney: why would scaling be missing from live session now?  It was there before and is there in xenial but is missing on todays live session
<Laney> davmor2: bug
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2037/+packages
<Laney> get that when it's built
<davmor2> Laney: awesome thanks
<Laney> davmor2: amd64 is there, grab the debs and try it to confirm?
<davmor2> Laney: will do
<davmor2> Laney: working now \o/
<Laney> winning
<davmor2> Laney: even better it all works too :)
<Laney> davmor2: can you check if indicator-bluetooth -> Bluetooth Settings works?
<Laney> with the packages from that ppa
<davmor2> Laney: clicking on Bluetooth settings isn't doing anything
<Laney> did you upgrade the indicator and restart it?
<Laney> that's what I want you to check :P
<davmor2> Laney: ah I didn't restart it hang on
<Laney> at least you reproduced the bug
<davmor2> Laney: now it is working however the indicator doesn't seem to be staying open let me kick it around a bit and see if I can't figure that out]
<Laney> I saw that too before
<Laney> it would just close when you clicked it
<Laney> had to hold the mouse button down
<Laney> that'll be a problem with unity or something else though
<Laney> so as long as the menu item works, we're cool bro
<davmor2> Laney: yeah it closes as soon as you let go of the mouse button
<Laney> BAH
<davmor2> Laney: so restarted bluetooth and killed the indicator at the same time now it is working as expected
<Laney> davmor2: thanks old bean
<ochosi> Laney: hey, quick question since you committed a patch to gnome-screensaver - is that thing actually alive? i thought it was merged into gnome-shell and gdm?
<Laney> ochosi: it's used in unity
<ochosi> Laney: i thought you had your own locker developed?
<Laney> I thought I might as well commit it in case someone else finds it useful
<ochosi> or maybe i'm confused, but it seemed like something UI-wise integrated with unity
<Laney> ya, but with a11y turned on it falls back
<ochosi> oh
<Laney> because the unity one isn't compatible with screen readers
<ochosi> i see
<ochosi> it's not actively developed by either gnome or you guys though, right?
<Laney> nope
<ochosi> ok, good to know
<ochosi> thanks!
<ximion> Laney: LDC is fixed in Debian now :)
<Laney> winning
<Laney> well done on getting onto the maintainers list ;)
<ximion> Laney: sometimes you need to make sacrifices :P
<ximion> the actual maintainer is working on bootstrapping the thing for the other architectures
<Laney> arm isn't that happy
<ximion> we'll probably drop armel, since LLVM apparently is broken on that architecture
<ximion> all other arches just need (re)bootstrapping
<ximion> Laney: also, if I run asgen locally, it's memory usage is always around 1G, which is exactly what I would expect
<Laney> maybe try with a remote mirror
<ximion> that will take ages with my slow connection :P
<ximion> unless I find a very small one
<ximion> Laney: the .desktop file parsing will be done in libappstream at some point, btw - I need a proper parser there anyway, so asgen could simply use it
<Laney> cool
<Laney> glib should be able to do what you need
<ximion> well, glib is already used
<ximion> I am basically rewriting D code in C :P
<ximion> libas is already reading desktop entries, but only for validation, it isn't doing anything with them
<BalanelSiAzorel> when will we enjoy unity 8 and mir?
<BalanelSiAzorel> i just read 16.10 will still have unity 7 and x
<BalanelSiAzorel> its been announced so many times and every time change of heart/mind
<Laney> ximion: I mean that you don't have to write a parser, just wrap glib
<Laney> BalanelSiAzorel: It'll be in 16.10 as a non default option (preview kind of thing)
<BalanelSiAzorel> preview aka a glimpse aka it wont actually be usable
<ximion> Laney: that's what I do ^^ - "parser" is a pretty strong word there :P
<Laney> ok :P
 * Laney knows about crazy ximion ideas
<Laney> hand-tuned assembly!
<BalanelSiAzorel> Laney, are u ubuntu developer?
<Laney> Yep
<jbicha> BalanelSiAzorel: that was announced months ago http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/ubuntu-16-10-unity-8-default-desktop
<BalanelSiAzorel> it wont use by default doesnt mean preview
<BalanelSiAzorel> its like saying lxde isnt used as default and when i try to install it and use it oops! its only a preview
<BalanelSiAzorel> i really care about ubuntu
<ximion> Laney: do you think asgen will be ready for Yakkety? Because if not, hughsie found a bug in the old generator that apparently makes his asglib not read the output file
<ximion> that bug doesn't exist in asgen
<Laney> ximion: No way, I didn't look at the immutable stuff yet
<ximion> Laney: it should work(tm)
 * ximion tested it here
<Laney> Not going to be able to try it before the release
<Laney> does the bug affect Ubuntu's output?
<ximion> jup
<ximion> it's simply an empty-string for a category
<ximion> because some .desktop file hat
<ximion> "XYZ;;ABC;" as Categories=
<Laney> ok, is there an asglib patch?
<ximion> and asglib chokes on that
<ximion> no, hughsie says it's a generator bug, and I agree with him on that
<ximion> asglib should handle that bug much better than it does right now though :P
<Laney> what does it do?
<Laney> ignore that component or?
<ximion> ignore the whole file
<Laney> https://github.com/hughsie/appstream-glib/commit/f0990480624f7f76f6d82a4d1d7356464e340880
<ximion> aha, so he did make it fail gracefully
<Laney> looks like it wilil skip those now
<Laney> will cherry-pick that
<BalanelSiAzorel> guys, i backup my root partition using rsync
<BalanelSiAzorel> i edit grub config file and set timeout to 1
<BalanelSiAzorel> but every time i boot, timeout is still 10 secs
<BalanelSiAzorel> i have two partitions with the same content, but only one is the root and rw
<didrocks> BalanelSiAzorel: users questions and debates should go to #ubuntu, here is a developer channel for developping, helping the distro itself
<BalanelSiAzorel> i edited the grub.cfg file but ive been told its not the orthodox way to do it
<didrocks> BalanelSiAzorel: to answer on your question, I bet you didn't run sudo update-grub2
<BalanelSiAzorel> i did
<Laney> ximion: want to add me to pkg-packagekit?
<didrocks> BalanelSiAzorel: in that case, #ubuntu could help you (or stackoverflow)
<Laney> I'll cherry-pick that thing to debian and sync it
<BalanelSiAzorel> guys, grub timeout variable doesnt work
<Laney> you're missing 0.6.3 too
<desrt> happy monday, all
<ximion> Laney: sure
<ximion> Laney: we need an effort to get font metadata info Debian, btw
<Laney> sounds like fun
<Laney> hi desrt!
<ximion> Paul Wise at the fonts team says that the people wouldn't add metainfo files unless that can be automated - but if it could be automated, I would have done that in asgen already :P
<desrt> hey laney :)
<desrt> good weekend?
<Laney> quite acceptable
<Laney> allotment, climbing, cycling, tapas
<desrt> :)
<Laney> you?
<ximion> Laney: can you request membership of the project on Alioth?
<desrt> helped a friend move this weekend, mostly
<Laney> rent-a-muscle?
<desrt> nah.  the muscle was indeed rented
<Laney> ximion: depends on whether I can login
 * ximion also needed a few trials to guess his password
<Laney> I can
<Laney> win
<desrt> we mostly packed boxes on saturday and unpacked them (in the new place) on sunday
<Laney> urgh
<Laney> I hate that
<Laney> next time I move I will consider paying someone to perform that task
<ximion> Laney: should we ping sbeattie somehow so he can get his LDC upload out of limbo with the changes in Debian?
<desrt> that task is sort of personal in nature, unfortunately
<desrt> and it's a really good chance to go through all your stuff and decide, on an item-by-item basis, "ya... i guess i don't really need this anymore..."
<Laney> ximion: you can try - it's going tob e annoying if it has to be bootstrapped though
<ximion> Laney: it has to be bootstrapped, unfortunately, on all architectures where the busted compiler built before :(
<Laney> might be easier to do this in Z
 * flexiondotorg returns from lunch
<mterry> Where's seb at?  I wanted to poke him about wanting a review on https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/geonames/search-countries-too/+merge/303864 -- so I'll just vaguely poke this channel instead
<didrocks> mterry: holidayyyyyys
<mterry> nice
<mterry> best reason for not being online  :)
<didrocks> exactly! :)
<davmor2> Laney, cyphermox: should I be concerned that ubiquity is crashing from the live session?
<cyphermox> davmor2: probably, yes
<davmor2> cyphermox: bug 1629884
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1629884 could not be found
<davmor2> cyphermox: this is a live session when I installed updates and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2037/+packages in order to test those fixes but I can't see how the packages installed would affect ubiquity
<cyphermox> well unity-settings-daemon need to run in the live session, so maybe there's something odd there
<davmor2> cyphermox: oh I enabled wifi too as it is the broadcom chip, I'll try a fresh image on vm and see if I can reproduce there
<cyphermox> does it crash if you do the same and not update these packages
<davmor2> cyphermox: 1 step ahead of you dude ;)
<davmor2> cyphermox: so I got to the first page by opening it in vm I'll reboot this xps and see if it works there from a fresh start
<audio_heroin> i wanna configure ubuntu so that when i press power button, it shuts down instantly without interactive message/information/dialog boxes (editing  logind.conf wont do anything)
<davmor2> cyphermox: nice so it is working fine on the default usb stick so something to do with the updates by the sound of it :)
<Laney> I don't believe that
<Laney> I think you'd know it if unity-settings-daemon wasn't started
<Laney> lunchington
<cyphermox> davmor2: it's not u-s-d
<GunnarHj> Laney: Noticed via bug #1554878 that XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP now is "Unity:Unity7". I think there is a need to modify language-selector and im-config accordingly; will look at it. Do you possibly know if the value for Flashback has been changed to "GNOME-Flashback:GNOME" yet, or is it still "GNOME-Flashback:Unity" (or maybe "GNOME-Flashback:Unity7"....)? Is im-config used in Unity 8?
<ubot5> bug 1554878 in GLib "fix up usage of XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1554878
<Laney> GunnarHj: Yes they need fixing; I'm doing it this afternoon
<Laney> No idea what the value is in Flashback, sorry
<Laney> You can check DesktopNames in the flashback package
<GunnarHj> Laney: I can make the changes, if you like. Going to check Flashback first.
<Laney> GunnarHj: OK, if you like
<Laney> GunnarHj: Do you know about IFS in shell scripts?
<GunnarHj> Laney: I knew about IFS, but would need to read up on it. Is it applicable here?
<Laney> GunnarHj: Yep, you can set it to ":" to loop over XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<GunnarHj> Laney: Right, will consider it. Thanks.
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23270541/
<GunnarHj> Laney: And thanks for the snippet. :)
<Laney> GunnarHj: No worries - let me know if you want a review
<Laney> For language-selector it's probably just replacing the 'in' and '!=' with the right set operations on the whole set and removing [-1] and [0]
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok.. Since it's so late in the cycle, I'll make a proposal and ask for your review tomorrow.
<Laney> 'k
<willcooke> desktoppers - I'm going to be in London tomorrow now
<flexiondotorg> OK
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, if you're at a lose end, and fancy a trip in to the big smoke, let me know and I'll tell reception
<willcooke> loose
<Laney> GunnarHj: I found a workaround that means we don't have to have the multiple valued DesktopNames
<Laney> wondering whether to do it or try to fix the bugs
<GunnarHj> Laney: What's your idea?
<Laney> Unity 8 doesn't respect NotShowIn so I can just make ubuntu-terminal-app have NotShowIn=Unity
<GunnarHj> Laney: Hmm.. How is that related to the changes in l-s and im-config we talked about?
<Laney> because it was for the Unity 8 terminal that I made the change to XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<GunnarHj> Laney: Aha, I see. Ok, it's your call I suppose.
<Laney> changing it has exposed bugs in XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP handling in quite a few components
<Laney> it might not be too clever to try and get all of those in the time remaining
<GunnarHj> Laney: Yeah, that kind of change should better not be made late in a cycle, I suppose, if it can be avoided.
<GunnarHj> Laney: Please let me know whatever you decide.
<Laney> GunnarHj: I think I'll do what I just said
<Laney> don't let that stop you doing the fixes though if you want - we should revert back to the current situation in Z-cycle
<Laney> because sooner or later Unity 8 will fix NotShowIn and then the terminal will go invisible
<Laney> which would be kind of bad :)
<GunnarHj> Laney: In that case I'll make the change to be prepared. Just a question: Shouldn't it rather be "Unity7:Unity" rather than the other way around?
<Laney> Dunno
<Laney> why does it matter?
<Laney> I don't think there's any priority expressed there, is there?
<GunnarHj> Laney: Not sure. There is a protocol or something somewhere, I think. The one who called my attention to the multiple value thing last cycle was darkxst.
<Laney> As far as I know the order isn't significant
<ximion> Laney: LDC in Debian is fully working now, and will hopefully enter testing soon \o/
<Laney> nice
<GunnarHj> Laney: In a discussion on the topic I had with darkxst, he seemed to assume that either Unity or GNOME should be the last item in the list. Can't tell if there is anything authoritative said about it, though.
<GunnarHj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1551283/comments/31
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1551283 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "ibus/im-config in Ubuntu GNOME" [Medium,Fix released]
<Laney> GunnarHj: It would be better to make them cope with the values anywhere in the list
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok, then I'll base my proposal on that.
<willcooke> night all.  I'll be on tomorrow first thing then head off to that London mid morning
<willcooke> bzzzzt
<willcooke> Got a meeting with Robert at 9, so I might as well keep this open
<robert_ancell> willcooke, hi
<willcooke> morning robert_ancell
<willcooke> night all
<willcooke> (off to London tomorrow)
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-04
<hikiko> hello
<pitti> Good morning
<willcooke> morning all
<flexiondotorg> Morning chaps
<willcooke> pip pip
<didrocks> morning willcooke, flexiondotorg
<didrocks> install
<didrocks> virtualenv!
 * didrocks tries to autocomplete willcooke's prompt
 * flexiondotorg asks didrocks to imagine I just wrote something welcoming in French ;-)
<Laney> hi homies
<flexiondotorg> o/
<pitti> hey Laney!
<Sweet5hark> moin
<didrocks> flexiondotorg: ahah ;)
<didrocks> hey Laney!
 * Sweet5hark is working from a mobile hotspot right now, so connectivity might be somewhat wobbly.
<Sweet5hark> Laney: thanks for the LibreOffice upload!
<Laney> hi pitti didrocks & Sweet5hark
<Laney> Sweet5hark: welcome
<didrocks> hey hey Sweet5hark
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I've got a note on my tasks about adding new 16.10 wallpapers.
<flexiondotorg> I'm familiar with how to do that, because the process is the same in MATE.
<flexiondotorg> But, where do there wallpapers comes from?
<Laney> flexiondotorg: nhaines will deliver them, but I don't think it's happened yet
<flexiondotorg> OK
<Laney> It might get tight so I may JFDI
<flexiondotorg> Fair enough :-)
<Laney> http://www.beerfestival.nottinghamcamra.org/Assets_pdf/NBF2016_Beer_Prog_Notes.pdf
 * duflu is jealous, Laney, alan_g
<jbicha> good morning
<jbicha> happyaron: you tested the openvpn update, right?
<Laney> pitti: Can I steal you for a couple of minutes? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/im-config/+bug/1630090)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630090 in im-config (Ubuntu) "$XMODIFIERS not set correctly" [High,New]
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23274086/
<pitti> Laney: still in "play catch-up from pings over the weekend" mode :/, will look in a bit
<Laney> OK
<Laney> Don't really understand what's going on there
<pitti> Laney: hm, so we do set it in the env?
<Laney> It's set using d-u-a-e --systemd
<Laney> but then comes out in the session with a slightly different value
<pitti> oh, does it need quoting of the '=' perhaps
<Laney> in the actual input?
<pitti> I mean, '=' is part of the value of that env var
<pitti> so we set XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus
<pitti> and maybe some parser gets confused and stops at the second =
<Laney> Maybe, but it's not at the level of the shell
<Laney> because I made it be just d-u-a-e --verbose --systemd XMODIFIERS (without the =...), which grabs the value from the environment
<pitti> right
<Laney> laney@yakkety-vm:~$ journalctl --user-unit=im-config  | grep FOO
<Laney> Oct 04 09:59:31 yakkety-vm sh[1917]: + dbus-update-activation-environment --verbose --systemd FOO=bar=baz
<Laney> Oct 04 09:59:31 yakkety-vm sh[1917]: dbus-update-activation-environment: setting FOO=bar=baz
<pitti> $ dbus-update-activation-environment --verbose --systemd XMODIFIERS
<Laney> laney@yakkety-vm:~$ strings /proc/$(pidof compiz)/environ | grep FOO
<pitti> dbus-update-activation-environment: setting XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus
<pitti> $ systemctl --user show-environment  |grep XMODIF
<Laney> FOO=bar=baz
<pitti> XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus
<pitti> so taht seems to work too
<Laney> laney@yakkety-vm:~$ systemctl --user show-environment | grep XMODIFIERS
<Laney> XMODIFIERS=@im
 * Laney learns show-environment; thanks!
<pitti> but in my VM show-environment clearly just shows =@im
<Laney> hmmmm
<pitti> I wonder if we set it again later which destroys the value set there
<Laney> Oct 04 10:03:48 yakkety-vm sh[2205]: dbus-update-activation-environment: setting XMODIFIERS=@im
<Laney> Hmm
<Laney> so it's gnome-session calling that
<Laney> it still doesn't quite make sense
<Laney> why would XMODIFIERS have the wrong value there?
<Laney> yeah - adding systemctl --user show-environment to the end of im-config.service shows it's wrong there even
<pitti> Laney: hm, but if d-u-a-e already shows it wrong, then the var already gets the wrong value assigned; perhaps im-config.service is just running too early and needs to wait on someting else?
<Laney> pitti: d-u-a-e shows it *right*, but show-environment shows it wrong
<pitti> Laney | Oct 04 10:03:48 yakkety-vm sh[2205]: dbus-update-activation-environment: setting XMODIFIERS=@im
<pitti> that doesn't look right to me
<Laney> pitti: That one was from a later call in gnome-session
<Laney> that's just d-u-a-e --all re-setting it
<Laney> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/im-config/+bug/1630090/comments/2 <- this is all from im-config itself
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630090 in im-config (Ubuntu) "$XMODIFIERS not set correctly" [High,New]
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> are https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/unity-settings-daemon/lp1542699/+merge/288952 and https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/unity-settings-daemon/lp1554878/+merge/307407 things we still want to get into yakkety?
<dholbach> can somebody take a look?
 * willcooke -> train
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> pitti: It's destroyed after the initctl set-env
<pitti> Laney: finished unbreaking autopkgtest stuff; I need to run for a quick errand, will then look at this
<Laney> It's something to do with the eval
<Laney> I bet it's upstart forwarding the activation environment to dbus
<Laney> split_vars = NIH_MUST (nih_str_split (dbus_vars[0], envvar, "=", FALSE));
<Laney> it's totally this
<pitti> Laney: how does that influence d-u-a-e?
<pitti> or does upstart get to write its value slightly later?
<pitti> how did that work in x then..
<Laney> initctl is called second
<Laney> and calls UpdateActivationEnvironment
<Laney> which overwrites this
<Laney> probably got it by the regular environment and not the d-u-a-e'd one then
<Laney> or the upstart one (also correct)
<pitti> ah
<pitti> because we directly started stuff from upstart, not via dbus
<Laney> so you can workaround by reversing the calls
<Laney> initctl then d-u-a-e
<pitti> well spotted
<pitti> Laney: thanks for accepting gnome-session, btw; I figured someone would ask me bits about it, but then again we don't actually use this new magic yet (as long as upstart is installed)
<pitti> the script is still long, but conceptually a lot simpler now, and no polling loops any more \o/
<Laney> pitti: It wasn't me - I actually wanted to test it but it was already accepted by the time I got there :)
<pitti> I think I actually must add the Requires=graphical-desktop-pre.target back (as nothing currently pulls that in), will think about that
<Laney> are you going to do the upstart one as well?
<pitti> Laney: fewer polling loops there (in particular not the one that runs during the session); I can change it in a similar fashion, yes
<pitti> I actually pondered just replacing the whole thing with a call to run-systemd-session
<pitti> but upstart is meant to run all kinds of sessions, so we can't rely on gnome-session being installed
<Laney> I wondered if you shouldn't stop $1 (ubuntu-session.target) too?
<pitti> so I guess I'll just continue to duplicate the code
<Laney> or does it have BindsTo?
<pitti> as soon as that indicator silo lands (if ever :( ), I'll port the lightdm session and then it's gone anyway
<pitti> Laney: no need to -- systemctl start --wait already waits until it stopped
<pitti> and if gnome-session stops, so does the target (BindsTo)
<Laney> I think it's ubuntu-session.target BindsTo=graphical-session.target -> stopping graphical-session.target is enough
<Laney> for the "lingering active" case
<pitti> the script stops both before starting again, to clean up after X crashes
<pitti> and I don't think we can get rid of that easily, as run-systemd-session itself might be killed too
<Laney> it's okay I think
<pitti> Laney: so for the upstart one I could replace the "wait until units finished stopping" with the "generate Requires/After=g-s-pre.target and stop pre.target"
<pitti> which is conceptually nicer, but harder to do in shell (until we either fix https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/3750 or add After=g-s-pre to all units)
<pitti> Laney: want me to test/upload the im-config fix, or are you at it?
<Laney> pitti: I am, but it doesn't work(!)
<Laney> something else must be setting it too
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I've attached a debdiff to #797485
<flexiondotorg> How to I approve the Xenial nomination?
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: I believe you need to have upload rights to the package to nominate for a series (or there might be other ways to have that LP permission)
<jbicha> *to approve the nomination
<flexiondotorg> Yeah, I thought so. There was mention of attaching a patching should approve it.
<flexiondotorg> But I must have mis-understood.
<jbicha> it might be nice if at least ~ubuntu-dev could mark a bug in any Ubuntu package as affecting a series
<Laney> ubuntu-dev is in bug control, so that should work
<Laney> unless I forgot the perissions
<Laney> flexiondotorg: I was saying that you shouldn't need to ping anyone at all, because the person that sponsors can approve the nomination when they do that
<Laney> I'm not sure that the thing will show up on the overview if all tasks are Fix Released though (that would be a nice thing to fix)
<jbicha> if you have upload rights for any pkg in a bug, you can mark the bug (and all its attached pkgs) for a series, so there's a workaround hack there
<Laney> I don't want a workflow where someone has to be interrupted to approve a nomination for every SRU
<Laney> nominate, attach, subscribe should be enough
<jbicha> Laney: should I open a bug against Launchpad for bugcontrol being unable to mark pkgs for a series?
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I understand the process now. I won't ping needlessly from now on.
<Laney> jbicha: I probably forgot what the intention is
<Laney> flexiondotorg: I think there might have been a hole in this case though
<Laney> since all the tasks were Fix Released, it may have been hidden from http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/
<Laney> not sure - and I foolishly approved it, so we won't know this time :)
<Laney> pitti: argh!
<Laney> gnome-session soes some environment variable propagation too
<Laney> s/soes/does/
<Laney> :(
<pitti> Laney: and that misparses it too?
<Laney> it calls into to upstart
<pitti> ah
<Laney> so just hits the exact same bug again
 * Laney stabs
<Laney> we *really* wanted the environment to be right :)
<pitti> is that in gnome-session's binary? I can't see it in /usr/lib/systemd/user/gnome-session.service
<Laney> yep
<Laney> dbus calls in code
<Laney> probably can do the same trick of swapping the order
<Laney> any more though and it'll start becoming more profitable to fix upstart
<pitti> Laney: btw, I committed your upstart chagne to bzr, and committed a release tag to gnome-session; your local bzr repo might be diverted now
<pitti> why do we need to set it multiple times in the first place? shouldn't im-config.{service,conf} suffice for that?
<pitti> or did we try to work around a too random startup sequence?
<Laney> pitti: Thanks - I had a tag for g-session but evidently didn't push it
<Laney> g-session sets a lot of things of which XMODIFIERS is just one
<Laney> this is some kind of technical debt
<pitti> so it re-computes the value for it, or just takes it from its env and pokes it back into dbus?
<Laney> both - it tries to fix up bad values
<Laney> and it still acts as the session root too, so poking things around is kind of right for it to do
<pitti> *nod*
 * Laney crosses fingers
<Laney> nope :|
<Laney> wait, did I install it? ¬_¬
<Laney> la la la
<Laney> laney@yakkety-vm:~$ strings /proc/$(pidof compiz)/environ | grep XMODIFIERS
<Laney> XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus
<pitti> WINNER!
<Laney> phew!
 * Laney uploads
<pitti> Laney: one second
<pitti> Laney: I'd like to slip in a change to gnome-session
<Laney> haha
<Laney> ok, give me a second to push
<jbicha> Laney: filed bug 1630206
<ubot5> bug 1630206 in Launchpad itself "Allow ~ubuntu-dev members to mark bugs for Ubuntu series" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630206
<pitti> Laney: can I remove your tag and push --overwrite?
<pitti> Laney: sorry, nevermind, you  didn't push your current changes yet
<Laney> pitti: Just pushed the environment variable stuff; /me is hands off now
<Laney> jbicha: good luck ;-)
<Laney> I think it would also be good to fix the sponsor queue to show such bugs
<pitti> Laney: pushed my change too
 * pitti uploads
<Laney> *this* is the final one, for real guys!
<pitti> not until ubuntu42!
<pitti> Laney: so I think formally you need to review gnome-session from the queue; you have my review ack for your change
<pitti> well, s/you need/someone else than me needs/
<Laney> sure
<Laney> I'll swap with you for im-config
<pitti> *nod*
 * pitti doing queue review ATM anyway
<Laney> $$v=$$(eval "echo \\$$$${v}") is an aesthetically pleasing piece of shell
 * pitti takes the cat off the keyboard
<pitti> Laney: of course I just effortlessly typed that in, and it totally worked at the first try
<pitti> *smirk*
<pitti> lunch o'clock
 * flexiondotorg goes salad hunting...
<Laney> pitti: heh
<Laney> systemd is definitely not on your side if you want to write complicated logic into units
<ogra_> systemd is evil ... it made me run out of popcorn this weekend
<jbicha> ogra_: you have systemd in your popcorn maker? :)
<ogra_> lol, no, but i made the mistake to read all the flame comments :)
<Laney> we should have a referendum about it
<Laney> sexit
<ogra_> haha
 * willcooke --> office
<Laney> what's going on there?
<davmor2> willcooke: when you get there pick on popey from me ;)
<willcooke> Laney, meeting
<willcooke> davmor2, consider it done
<davmor2> willcooke: good man
<Laney> enlightening!
<Laney> willcooke: maybe you could chase the non-banded wallpaper while there? ;-)
<willcooke> Laney, been having some back and forth with them on that, but yeah, I will pop and see them this afternoon
<Laney> win
<Laney> always fun in the design area
<hikiko> Trevinho, andyrock hi
<hikiko> [15:02:09] <hikiko> Trevinho, andyrock if you have some time could you please review the move plugin additions, the expo bug and a grid low gfx optimisation here: https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.fix-expo-gap-bug/+merge/304076 https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.move-additions/+merge/305008 https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.grid-blend-option/+merge/305094
<hikiko> [15:13:52] <hikiko> https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.opt-when-no-blur/+merge/300864 and this one too if possible
<hikiko> I accidentally wrote that in ubuntukylin-desktop instead of ubuntu-desktop \m/
<Trevinho> hikiko: jey
<Trevinho> hikiko: no worries
<hikiko> then was wondering why nobody replies :p
<Trevinho> hikiko: i'll check that
<hikiko> thanks Trevinho
<hikiko> :)
 * flexiondotorg returns
<desrt> hi all
<flexiondotorg> desrt, o/
<Trevinho> hikiko: as for the compiz expo gap there was a comment requesting you to fix another issue
<Trevinho> did you see it?
<hikiko> the top gap?
<hikiko> Trevinho, do you mean the top gap?
<hikiko> let me see
<Trevinho> hikiko: yes
<hikiko> doesn't it work now?
<hikiko> Trevinho, I think you shouldn't see it anymore
<hikiko> I made a change that seemed to work for me
<hikiko> it's in the branch
<Trevinho> hikiko: I commented after testsing the branch, there is still an issue
<hikiko> mmm I didn't see the other comment wait a sec
<hikiko> wtf I can't find the other comment
<hikiko> Trevinho, that's the only comment I see: https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.fix-expo-gap-bug/+merge/304076/comments/785316
<Trevinho> hikiko: https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/compiz/compiz.fix-expo-gap-bug/+merge/304076/comments/785316
<Trevinho> hikiko: that's the one... I don't see any change pushed after that comment
<Trevinho> thus I think that anything has changed
<Trevinho> hikiko: sorry
<Trevinho> hikiko: my bad... In general new commmits were listed afterwards
<hikiko> maybe it wasn't refreshed
<hikiko> btw this bug pre-existed it wasn't caused by the bottom launcher change
<Trevinho> hikiko: might be, yeah.. but it made it visible :-)
<hikiko> yup
<hikiko> but you still see it now?
<hikiko> it should not be seen anymore
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-04
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct  4 15:30:28 2016 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-04 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong (hols), flexiondotorg, happyaron (hols), hikiko (out), laney, qengho, seb128 (hols), sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<qengho> Aiee!
<andyrock> o/
<flexiondotorg> o/
<willcooke> Hi all, sorry for the urgent start, dashing around a bit here
<Sweet5hark> aye
<willcooke> Laney, got a meeting with design in 30 mins
<dgadomski> hi
<Laney> nice
<willcooke> oki, let's run through this then...
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-04 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey all
<andyrock> working on unity8
<andyrock> some work to finish the tooltips and all related branches
<andyrock> + some inital work to make unity8 launcher mouse pointer aware
<andyrock> eof
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-04 | Current topic: attente
<attente> fixed some issues with combo boxes not popping up their menus properly in gtk
<attente> working on gtk-mir clipboard support via content-hub
<attente> (eof)
<willcooke> coolio, thanks attente
<willcooke> skipping desrt who is out (missed that on the roll call)
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-04 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> * updating snaps before offering upstream
<dgadomski> * working on bug #1550983
<ubot5> bug 1550983 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "Fails to start with "Couldn't open libGL.so.1" (missing dependency?)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550983
<dgadomski> * debugging an issue similar to https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=815807
<ubot5> Debian bug 815807 in cups-browsed "cups: printing on printers broadcast by old CUPS versions fails" [Normal,Open]
<dgadomski> eof
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic flexiondotorg
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-04 | Current topic: flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> Hiya!
<flexiondotorg> • Completed all New Starter tasks.
<flexiondotorg> • Raised tickets to get @ubuntu.com email aliases (to conform to Ubuntu Engineering Email policy) and updated signing keys.
<flexiondotorg> • Some time invested in refining my work-flow using 'yadm' and 'direnv'.
<flexiondotorg> • Completed travel arrangements for UES Sprint.
<flexiondotorg> • Looked at  humanity-icon-theme (adding missing icon symlinks) but it  was fixed before I got to it :-) (LP: #1623768)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1623768 in ubuntukylin-theme (Ubuntu) "Adapt to new Totem icon name" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1623768
<flexiondotorg> • Created debdiff (add symlink to /usr/bin/browse) for xdg-utils  for Yakkety and Xenial SRU and subscribed ubuntu-sponsors (LP: #1624022)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1624022 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu Xenial) "Alias 'browse' to xdg-open" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1624022
<flexiondotorg> • Created debdiff (fix image rotation) for nautilus-image-converter Xenial SRU and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors (LP: #1581094)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1581094 in nautilus-image-converter (Ubuntu Xenial) "SRU: Rotate option fails to open dialog" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581094
<flexiondotorg> • Created debdiff (prevent segfault) for gnome-calculator for a Xenial SRU and subscribed ubuntu-sponsors (LP: #1622379)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1622379 in gnome-calculator (Ubuntu Xenial) "SRU: sin(0)/sin(0) crash the the calculator" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1622379
<flexiondotorg> • Created debdiff (hide floatingbar on hover) for nautilus for a Xenial SRU and subscribed ubuntu-sponsors (LP: #797485)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 797485 in nautilus (Ubuntu Xenial) "SRU: Status Bar Covers File Name at Bottom" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797485
<flexiondotorg> • Started testing Ubuntu 16.10 daily images on hardware.
<flexiondotorg> eof
<willcooke> good stuff!  thanks flexiondotorg
<willcooke> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-04 | Current topic: hikiko
<willcooke> - I spent most of the time debugging unity, also looked at the rolling
<willcooke> windows bug but I haven't fix it yet.
<willcooke> - I also finalized some stuff for the low gfx mode and I am looking for
<willcooke> further optimisations that could be done in compiz and unity.
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-04 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> hi pals
<Laney> • Made Unity 7 have XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity:Unity7, so that the new terminal could have NotShowIn=Unity7. This exposed a few bugs where stuff assumed there was one value in the variable. I fixed a lot of these, but not being confident this close to release that I can get them all, reverted it and applied another (hacky) fix.
<Laney> • Patch piloted & reviewed stuff for f_lexiondotorg and Kylin
<Laney> • Some fixes to gnome-session & upstart for unclean session recovery (systemd)
<Laney> • Debugging of bad environment variable propagation affecting im-config (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/im-config/+bug/1630090) - thanks to pitti for the help / rubber ducking
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630090 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Upstart sets D-Bus activation environment incorrectly if variable's value contains an "=" (was: $XMODIFIERS not set correctly)" [High,Triaged]
<Laney> • Much MUCH queue review
<Laney> • Testing of non-stripping of .pyc files on the Ubuntu Desktop ISO & coming up with a plan of implementation (Z-cycle)
<Laney> • Theme fixes & landing (hidpi icons branch)
<Laney> • Deployment of new armhf-on-arm64 lxd workers for autopkgtest, thanks pitti²
<Laney> • Now: investigating overlapping nautilus icons (#1611955, doesn't happen every time)
<Laney> 😭
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-04 | Current topic: qengho
<qengho> Hello, my pretties.
<qengho> * Final switching of Cr build system from GYP to GN. GYP dies with v54. REALLY wants me to use clang. :(
<qengho> * Fixed Cr 53.0.2785.143 for Y. Was a libc/kernel incompatibiltiy bug. Gave to #security for upload.
<qengho> * New version of browser snap. 2 hours after upstream release. So nice.
<qengho> * Sent Google API trouble through side channels.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho, keep me posted on $GOOG
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-04 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<qengho> ack
<Sweet5hark> - Friday PTO, Monday national holiday
<Sweet5hark> - bumped LibreOffice on Yakkety to 5.2.2 (thanks Laney for sponsoring)
<Sweet5hark> -- we needed an upload anyway for libabw transition
<Sweet5hark> -- also seems to have fixed bug 1619442, yay
<Sweet5hark> - build LibreOffice 5.2.2 as snap
<Sweet5hark> -- tried to upload, but store rejected with "oops" lacking any further feedback, couldnt find help about it => punted
<Sweet5hark> - Currently working again on a CGAified theme using ugly colors to find out what triggers the theming for bug 1527053
<ubot5> bug 1619442 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "An empty bar appeared above the toolbar after upgrade to version 5.2 (Unity7/gtk2)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619442
<Sweet5hark> -- (looks e.g. like this: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/ambience-cga.png)
<Sweet5hark> -- good progress, should yield another vendor patch like bug 1562513 did => 0-day SRU candidate?
<Sweet5hark> - upsteam bug: https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101898 likely also a candidate for a 0-day SRU?
<Sweet5hark> - finally a heads-up: Xorg guys might want to have a look at bug 1625595, corrupted rendering on Intel drivers
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<Laney> 4 day weekend YEEHAW
<Sweet5hark> ;)
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-04 | Current topic: TheMuso
<ubot5> bug 1527053 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Tab names unreadable in GTK3 in Ubuntu" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527053
<willcooke> * More work on bug 1574324. More info was posted to the bug from another user experiencing the bug, who has also started digging through code, which is helpful.
<willcooke> * Uploaded more fixes for the ubuntu terminal app.
<willcooke> * Yakkety iso testing, experiencing a weird bug on a UEFI machine where the UEFI entry for Ubuntu is not added, but can't easily reproduce. Accessibility profile activation works when done from the desktop, but not in installer only mode. Not entirely bothered by this, its not an LTS and probably can't easily be fixed by release.
<ubot5> bug 1562513 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Toolbar has a dark background in GTK3 in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1562513
<ubot5> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 101898 in framework "Saving a presentation hangs, if username is a substring of "username"" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<ubot5> bug 1625595 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Libre Office Icons unreadability on YY with Intel Drivers" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1625595
<ubot5> bug 1574324 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashes when connecting to bluetooth headphones (due to ubuntu changes?)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574324
<willcooke> poor bot
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-04 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> need to move on, we can come back
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-04 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Fixed a bug in ListItemLayout paddings
<Trevinho> · Contiued the work in slots layout based menu items
<Trevinho> · Done a cleanup of unity8 menu item factory to use new capabilities
<Trevinho> · Created Touch and Pointer styles for Ubuntu settings components (menu items)
<Trevinho> · Workin in the new calendar indicator UI
<Trevinho> · A libdbusmenu review, landing and SRU
<Trevinho>  /EOF
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-04 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> Forgot update again ;P
<willcooke> But he's been landing lots of fixes in to G-S
<willcooke> snapdlib-glib is pending a security review.  It's next in the queue right after the last 2 u8 related ones
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-04 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Potentially seeding U8 before the reviews are complete to get a bit more runway for testing.  Being discussed with Foundations and others atm
<willcooke> Please do some ISO testing over the next few weeks
<Laney> it is seeded
<Laney> just the promotion needs executing to make it come onto the iso
<willcooke> thanks for the clarification
<Laney> just makes it someone else's work than me :P
<willcooke> :DD
<willcooke> erm,
<willcooke> call for topics.  Please see my email on that topic
<willcooke> I think that's all
<willcooke> anyone got anything to share?
<willcooke> going once....
<willcooke> twice
<willcooke> thrice
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct  4 15:50:12 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-10-04-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<Laney> efficient
 * willcooke dashes 
<Laney> Sweet5hark: 101898
<Laney> hilarious
<Sweet5hark> Laney: ya :/
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: if I had known you wanted to work on the humany icon name bug, I would have left it for you :)
<flexiondotorg> ;-)
<jbicha> I don't mind the totem icon anyway :)
<Laney> What
<Laney> the nautilus bug just randomly disappeared
 * Laney cries
<jbicha> which nautilus bug?
<Laney> haha
<Laney> hi jbicha
<Laney> overlapping icons thingy
<jbicha> just disable desktop icons ;)
<Laney> good idea
<Laney> they encourage bad behaviour anyway
<Laney> got it
<Laney> meh
<Laney> you win for today, nautilus
 * Laney schedules round 2 for 09:00 tomorrow
<Laney> o/
<flexiondotorg> Right, LP: #1576424 is sorted :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1576424 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Gimp crashes with text tool & caps lock" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576424
<flexiondotorg> Good stopping point I think.
<flexiondotorg> Until tomorrow desktopers...
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-05
<hikiko> hello
<pitti> Good morning
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers.
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> ZOMG!  Unity 8 & co is not listed any more:  http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.svg
<willcooke> and that's good
<Laney> ahoy
<pitti> hey Laney, morning willcooke!
<willcooke> top o the morning Laney pitti
<willcooke> I "missed" the Google announcements yesterday - anything interesting or just more of the same?
<davmor2> willcooke: they're selling a phone
<Laney> hi pitti, willcooke & davmor2!
<Laney> seems like Nexus is gone
<davmor2> willcooke: it has google stuffs on it, and is designed by google and made by google
<willcooke> Looking at techradar now
<didrocks> willcooke: you shouldn't have missed the intro though!
<flexiondotorg> Morning willcooke Laney davmor2
<didrocks> hey guys :)
<willcooke> 600 quid for a phone?!
<flexiondotorg> didrocks, o/
<didrocks> willcooke: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZB2s3-Q15s for the conf intro :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<willcooke> didrocks, lolz!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks!
<willcooke> didrocks, anything interesting for devs?
<duflu> Umm, Ubuntu Touch + designed by Google?
<didrocks> willcooke: apart from Google VR availability, nothing I would say
<willcooke> I was hoping to find out about the Home APIs, but haven't seen that mentioned anywhere yet
<willcooke> I saw on Twitter someone said that Google have said, if people release an app for Amazon's one they will not be allowed on Google's
<willcooke> which sounds like bull, but also wouldn't put it past them
<willcooke> Oh, they're going to make a wifi router as well?  I think that's where I'd draw the line
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> note they already had one :)
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I've attached debdiffs for Yakkety and for Xenial SRU to LP: #1576424
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1576424 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Gimp crashes with text tool & caps lock" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576424
<flexiondotorg> Open post is prepared for SRU.
<flexiondotorg> *Opening
<Laney> I'll look later on
<Laney> Hopefully someone else will do sponsoring before then
<Laney> it's possible to dream :P
<davmor2> Laney: did you manage to fix the double icon for nautilus issue and did you want a bug filing or did you do it already?
<Laney> What is the double icon for nautilus issue?
<Laney> You mean overlapping?
<Laney> davmor2:
<davmor2> Laney: where you open nautilus from the launcher and it opens under a second icon rather than the one in the launcher
<Laney> davmor2: Not here
<Laney> (live session and real session)
<davmor2> Laney: it wasn't for me but after an upgrade again it is back again
<Laney> Try it in a live session, and then if you reproduce it please file a bug with steps
<Laney> (bamf)
<davmor2> Laney: will do
<Laney> r0x0r
<Laney> it's disturbing when you get stuck with an unbreakable grab
<flexiondotorg> Graeco-Roman wrestling Laney?
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: I'm guess cat grip round the arm stopping him from typing
<flexiondotorg> ;-)
<Laney> send (no) help
<davmor2> Laney: Okay
<davmor2> Laney: fire up the aquarium html5 demo on a tablet and lay it on the floor the cat will soon be bored with you and chase the fishes
<hikiko> didrocks, just for the record I found a solution for my problem with the libcuda1-361 package but it was a hack:
<hikiko> I edited the /var/lib/dpkg/info/libcuda1-361.prerm and put an "exit 0;" at the beginning so that the script doesn't run
<hikiko> then I purged nvidia and libcuda1
<hikiko> and got rid of all issues
<hikiko> I ll paste that on #snappy :p I think I'm at the wrong channel again :p
<didrocks> ok
<hikiko> thanks for the help though :)
<didrocks> yw! :)
 * flexiondotorg searches for food
<xnox> opened unity8 session on my laptop
<xnox> gsettings scale factor was not read, no graphical way to change HiDPI setting
<xnox> HiDPI was not autodetected
<xnox> where can I contribute code for my laptop to work correctly out of the box, with no end-user setup or changes
<xnox> bregma, ^ ?
 * xnox has a bog standard dell
<davmor2> xnox: it's not set currently you have to manually edit a file
<xnox> davmor2, even on phones that we ship?
<xnox> davmor2, surely there must be a way to programe this in. Why a text file is not generated based on gsettings for example?
<davmor2> xnox: by default I think it is set to 1080p iirc
<xnox> that's not high-dpi, that's standard dpi.
<davmor2> xnox: check in on #ubuntu-unity
 * xnox has 4k laptop
<davmor2> xnox: indeed
<davmor2> xnox: there is a file that I can't remember the path off where you can change the gu which would fix it I think kgunn pointed me at it
<kgunn> xnox: long story short, we need work to be done in the SDK to support dynamic grid units...it's on their trello
<xnox> kgunn, not sure what do you mean by dynamic.
<xnox> kgunn, i know dpi resolution before unity8 session starts, as the desktop lightdm knows it.
<xnox> and the .desktop file that starts unity8 can tell it grid unit
<xnox> kgunn, having default as high-dpi is also probably more sensible choice =)
<xnox> kgunn, how are the phone gu's defined? and can i define my laptop there in the source package?
<kgunn> otp
<xnox> ?
<bregma> xnox, the GU on phone gets set through a device-specific config file that gets burned into the device-specific image
<bregma> xnox, on the classic Ubuntu desktop, you'll need to set them manually in your .profile
<xnox> bregma, ok, so on the desktop side i can have a systemd generator that will generate one, and drop a symlink in place.
<xnox> bregma, no i want to set it programitcally for _everyone_ on the desktop =)
<xnox> manually is not good enough, especially non-GUI manually =)
<xnox> bregma, where is this config file? I'll write a systemd system generator and upload it.
<bregma> xnox, how are you going to do that?  have a daemon running to watch each and every display device as it gets plugged and unplugged?
<xnox> bregma, for starters getting gu matches the first display is good enough.
<xnox> bregma, no need to write daemons..... systemd units can bind to .device units, and there is such a unit generated for each display anyway. all very declarative.
 * xnox has no non-highdpi displays
<bregma> sounds delightful
<bregma> I think there is some pending work in Unity 8 itself to give better support for multiple hereogenous displays (including projectors) but that sounds like a reasonable short-term solution
<xnox> so... where is this config file? and i'll add a systemd unit to generate something sensible, if missing or is pure lies
<bregma> xnox, on desktop there's only /etc/profile.d/* and $HOME/.profile ...  on the Ubuntu Touch distribution there is an entirely different startup mechanism that reads Android settings etc. that just doesn't apply
<bregma> so I'd suggest /etc/profile.d
<bregma> dunno how that will wok with the Unity 8 snap, but I imagine there's a way
<Laney> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ct2nGKMWAAApMBv.jpg:large
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> hey ximion, is there a launchpad bug for https://github.com/hughsie/appstream-glib/commit/f0990480624f7f76f6d82a4d1d7356464e340880 do you know?
<ximion> Laney: there is none that I know of
<ximion> it's a rather invisible error, but maybe people complain about missing apps
<ximion> I remember at least one bug report where someone was only seeing installed apps
<Laney> ximion: hmm, there should be a bug to SRU it
<Laney> do you know an easy way to reproduce?
<Laney> anyways
<Laney> uploading to debian now
<ximion> Laney: you need to drop in a YAML file with a component which has an empty category
<ximion> which never happens if the new asgen is used :)
<Laney> yeah yeah
<ximion> Laney: we should probably fix the old dep11gen for Yakkety to not make this happen
<ximion> would be a rather trivial fix
<Laney> could do
<Laney> I don't see it affecting us atm though
<ximion> I don't know where hughsie saw it then...
<ximion> it doesn't happen in Debian
<Laney> lies
<Laney> I do
<ximion> maybe the broken .desktop file which lead to this bug was fixed meanwhile?
<ximion> ah :P
<Laney>   - ''
<Laney> fslint
<Laney> Categories=System;Filesystem;GTK;;Utility;
<Laney> grr!
<ximion> desktop files are a crazy source of bugs
<Laney> going to be easier to just fix this ...
<ximion> look at the regex we apply in asgen to filter out non-printable characters some people put in there... :P
<ximion> desktop files need to be validated more, and more strictly
<ximion> but anyway, this one is trivial to resolve
<Laney> not sure what the actual problem is meant to be
<Laney> with the buggy asglib I can still look at all apps in gnome-software
<Laney> even fslint itself
<ximion> Laney: I think the problem is just the warning message
<willcooke> dinner time, night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-06
<pitti> Good morning
<duflu> pitti: Morning. Do you sleep? :)
<pitti> duflu: not enough :)
<TheMuso> ?quit
<hikiko> hello
<duflu> Morning hikiko
<duflu> Evening TheMuso?
 * duflu wonders if there's a poem in that
<flexiondotorg> Morning
<willcooke> morning
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<willcooke> pitti, do you happen to know if anything changed in disk caching in the last few releases? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1208993
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1208993 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu slows down and hangs while copying file from/to USB" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheMuso> USB 2 or 3? USB 2 can be CPU bound.
<pitti> willcooke: that's more a kernel related question; I'm not aware of anything I'm afraid
<Laney> what up
<pitti> hey Laney!
<hikiko> hello
<davmor2> Morning all
<willcooke> pitti, thx
<flexiondotorg> Hello all
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, yo!  Thanks for cc'ing me on that bug.  Sounds like a theme issue on our side.
<davmor2> willcooke: just the man, do you know what the plan is around power management?  Currently if you login to unity8 it never locks the screen which might be a small security concern I think you have to enable repowerd or something right then unity7 loses all control iirc
<willcooke> davmor2, dont know what the plan is, but not something for 16.10
<flexiondotorg> Sweet5hark1, You commented on #1624571 last night.
<willcooke> davmor2, if you'd be as good to log a bug, I'll add it to my list
<flexiondotorg> For the bot, I'm referring to LP: #1624571
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1624571 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "White lines visible around toolbars in LibreOffice when using GTK3 and a dark theme" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1624571
<davmor2> willcooke: will do
<flexiondotorg> Sweet5hark1, Your comment implied you're working on a fix for ubuntu-themes?
<willcooke> davmor2, added it to the list for 17.04
<flexiondotorg> I'm just seeking a confirmation that your working on this to avoid me duplicating effort.
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: it's already fixed for ubuntu-themes for 16.10 I beleive
<flexiondotorg> Not here it isn't :-(
<flexiondotorg> I'll double, double check now.
<flexiondotorg> So with full updated 16.10 I see the white border around the toolbars in LibreOffice using Ambiance.
<flexiondotorg> They are not as noticeable when compared to a dark theme, but they are there.
<flexiondotorg> jbicha, But I see you've landed the updated arc-theme.
<flexiondotorg> And I confirm it does resolve the issue.
<flexiondotorg> jbicha, This commit I believe: https://github.com/horst3180/arc-theme/commit/5b15bdc4425b6b3b8e374f76541f020419663edd
<jbicha> my LO with Ambiance does not look like the screenshot posted on that bug
<flexiondotorg> Sec...
<davmor2> willcooke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8-desktop-session/+bug/1630902
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1630902 in unity8-desktop-session "No power management in unity8 so desktop session stay active" [Undecided,New]
<Sweet5hark1> flexiondotorg: well, on the libreoffice side, I added a new css class for libreoffice toolbars (and corresponding fixes on the theme side for the dark background toolbars). Might hope would be the border would only need a tweek on those new classes.
<jbicha> the LO toolbars in Ambiance here match the light gray background color, not the dark gray header
<Sweet5hark1> flexiondotorg: But I still have more severe themeing issues to fix (white text in notebook tabs, which will hold back read work)
<flexiondotorg> Sweet5hark1, Yep, I saw your new css class patch and incorporated in the ubuntu-mate-artwork.
<davmor2> willcooke, jibel: \o/ cdimage now has unity7 and unity8 on it
<Sweet5hark1> jbicha: as for upstreaming that: 1/ as said: needs to be fixed on master 2/ I dont know if adding "libreoffice-XZ" style classes left and right is the solution in the long run, so there might be some pushback from upstream (thus initially done as vendor patch).
<jbicha> Sweet5hark1: could you open a bug to start that conversation?
<jbicha> The arc theme developer said on that bug that it was basically impossible to handle theming LO without style classes
<flexiondotorg> jbicha, There white borders around the LO toolbars a definitely there with 16.10 and Ambiance.
<flexiondotorg> Sweet5hark1, I'll see if using the .primary-toolbar:not(.libreoffice-toolbar) trick the Arc used works for Ambiance.
<Sweet5hark1> jbicha: added to http://pad.documentfoundation.org/p/esc for todays call
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: http://pasteboard.co/bDobl58P0.png
<jbicha> Sweet5hark1: thanks!
<flexiondotorg> jbicha, Yes, and here's mine - http://imgur.com/a/qlrOr
<flexiondotorg> Both exhibit the issue.
<jbicha> yes I see the extra white border on the top
<flexiondotorg> jbicha, :-) But, because the toolbat is generally a light gray in Ambiance. You don't see a white border all around the toolbar.
<flexiondotorg> But in theme that do have dark toolbars you will.
<davmor2> Laney: the terminal fix seems to of worked it shows up today \o/
<Laney> praise be
<jbicha> Laney: who should I ping to look at sponsoring bug 1629132 today?
<ubot5> bug 1629132 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "Please merge network-manager-openvpn 1.2.6-2 from Debian (unstable) to Ubuntu (yakkety)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629132
<Laney> pitti: When you're finished with your pingfest, want to look at https://paste.debian.net/857759 ?
<Laney> jbicha: will look later
 * Laney remembers patch pilots
 * Laney gets misty eyed
<pitti> Laney: uh, why isn't it needed any more.. ubuntu-session.target requires it??
<Laney> yeah.......
<flexiondotorg> jbicha, I quick sed replace test has fixed the LO white boarder issue.
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: great!
<flexiondotorg> I just test for regressions and if it checks out I'll prepare a merge proposal.
 * jbicha nominates flexiondotorg to be the new theme maintainer :)
<flexiondotorg> Noooooooo!
<flexiondotorg> ;-)
<Laney> pitti: Did it just get StopWhenUnneeded=yes recently?
<flexiondotorg> I was testing 16.10 until 2am last night.
<Laney> "how did this ever work?" :P
<flexiondotorg> jbicha, I've also found some Firefox weirdness, GTK3+ related.
<flexiondotorg> Working on fixes for that too.
<pitti> Laney: not really, it had StopWhenUnneeded=yes since the first (and only) commit (https://github.com/systemd/systemd/commit/98d2d468
<pitti> Laney: what did change recently was that run-systemd-session does not explicitly start it any more, but that it is now a Requires= of ubuntu-session.target
<pitti> but I don't see why it should then consider it unneeded
<pitti> Laney: also, that would mean that session logout would kill X too early; that seemed to work in my tests
<pitti> Laney: i. e. I added an ExecStartPost=/bin/sleep 5 to unity7.service and I saw that -pre was still running and stopping it waited for that time
 * pitti upgrades his clean VM
<Laney> pitti: I thought we were using systemd-graphical-session.conf still
<pitti> Laney: ah right, we are
<pitti> Laney: I'll have a look in a few minutes when the VM finished upgrading (and I quickly need to hang up the laundry)
<Laney> sure
<pitti> Laney: is that current y?
<pitti> graphical-session-pre.target loaded active active Session services which should run early before the graphical session is brought up
<pitti> graphical-session.target     loaded active active Current graphical user session
<Laney> yeah, also seen in VM
<pitti> andyrock: if I stop it, then the session goes away
<pitti> which is correct, as it will stop ubuntu-session.target which will stop gnome-session.service, unity, etc.
<pitti> andyrock: sorry, ping failure, I meant Laney
<pitti> Laney: that's with upstart, I take it? (I just tested default install with upstart)
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> actually the target *is* active
<pitti> Laney: oh -- was that maybe from the previous session then?
<Laney> it's just that gnome-keyring-ssh is messed up somehow
<Laney> and I see this stop thing, presumably from the --restart graphical-session-pre
<pitti> we first stop the session and -pre to clean up obsolete units from the previous session
<pitti> also works without upstart -- which is actually curious, how  do I get indicators
<pitti> ah, part of gnome-session.service, presumably dbus activation
<Laney> urgh
<pitti> Laney: ok, then let me take a step back -- what is the actual problem you are seeing?
 * pitti back in default/with upstart VM now
<Laney> I think this is the ordering problem we know about
<Laney> --restart graphical-sesion-pre -> starts, stops due to StopWhenUnneeded
<Laney> --restart ubuntu-session -> starts graphical-session-pre, but things race
<pitti> graphical-session-pre.target loaded active active Session services which should run early before the graphical session is brought up
<pitti> graphical-session.target     loaded active active Current graphical user session
<Laney> because upstart lacks this generator thing
<pitti> sorry
<pitti> wrong paste -- gnome-keyring-ssh.service is active/exited
<Laney> right, same - but it set the environment too late
<Laney> so unity7 doesn't have it here
<pitti> I have SSH_* in my shell and in compiz, but I suppose that's the race condition you mean
<pitti> Laney: oh, you are saying we should first stop, cleanup, and then start (not restart), like in run-systemd-session
 * pitti really just wants http://paste.ubuntu.com/23283834/ but that would make the upstart job depend on gnome-session
<pitti> Laney: so let me sync up the upstart job with run-systemd-session, and we both give it some testing in a VM?
<Laney> pitti: meh, journal doesn't seem to show all messages for some reason - can't find "Starting Unity Shell v7", but https://paste.debian.net/857770 shows it
<Laney> gnome-keyring-ssh starts after unity7
<Laney> I *think* syncing the two should sort it out
<pitti> I think this works better now
<pitti> Laney: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/systemd-graphical-session.conf
 * Laney tries
<pitti> Laney: I tested with the ExecStopPost=sleep 5 and adding verbosity to the post-stop script, works fine
<davmor2> Laney, willcooke: oh that's odd, on kvm I started unity8 first it has no logout option on hardware I started unity7 first and  in unity8 I do have the logout option I'm wondering if it is down to screen size I'll have a play with it and get back to you
<Laney> pitti: confirmed - works fine here
<Laney> there's no double-starting of graphical-session-pre any more, and the ordering looks right to me
<pitti> Laney: cool, thanks
<pitti> I didn't get the "not needed" any more either, and ssh started before unity
<pitti> Laney: pinged xnox for updating upstart's bzr to reality, I'll give him 30 mins or so
<pitti> (and then just grab diff from LP)
<Laney> 'k
<Laney> pitti: OOI, do you know why XDG_SESSION_ID is swallowed somewhere?
<pitti> so, upload before lunch
<Laney> I see gnome-session warning about that in journal
<Laney> and indeed it's not in my session
<Laney> gnome-keyring-daemon has it though
<pitti> Laney: not swallowed, but it only applies to things that are run in the logind scope
<pitti> Laney: pretty much every service (including gnome-terminal-server) isn't any more, it runs in the user dbus scope
<pitti> i. e. an effect of session → user
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> and g-k-d is started by that pam thing so will have it
<pitti> I don't like gnome-session-server running as a dbus service outside of the logind scope, TBH
<pitti> I did some ramblings on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=744736 but it didn't really get anywhere
<ubot5> Gnome bug 744736 in general "use systemd user scope units" [Enhancement,New]
<Laney> nod
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I've prepared a merge proposal for ubuntu-themes to address a LibreOffice toolbar styling issue.
<flexiondotorg> https://code.launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/ubuntu-themes/lp1624571/+merge/307819
<flexiondotorg> Any additional groups I should subscribe?
<Laney> flexiondotorg: No
<Laney> But why not set the properties you want in apps/libreoffice.css?
<Laney> .libreoffice-toolbar { border: none; } /* or whatever */
<flexiondotorg> Hmm, let me double check what I previously tested...
<flexiondotorg> I was 1am this morning, but IIRC, .primary-toolbar was overriding.
<xnox> Sweet5hark1, what is TDF steering committee thing? Shall I attend those calls? Or will it be frowned upon?
<xnox> I have an invintation as an SPI director, however canonical already has a seat there....
 * flexiondotorg goes to murder a salad
<pitti> that poor salad!
<pitti> flexiondotorg: consider becoming a class-5 vegan :) (don't eat anything that throws a shadow)
<sil2100> Wait, what?
 * sil2100 googles if there's something like that
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> pitti: I wonder where level-5 vegans get their food from
<ogra_> mold
<pitti> sil2100: I think roots are okay, they are underground in the dark :)
<sil2100> Etheric market maybe
<sil2100> As long as you eat them without any light, underground
<pitti> or learn how to become autotrophic
<sil2100> ;p
<ogra_> lichen too
<ogra_> (at least the flat ones)
<pitti> good point -- anything two-dimensional if you turn it the right way around
<ogra_> :)
<pitti> like -- salad leaves!
<pitti> flocculant: okay, you are officially blessed to have salaad
<pitti> err, flexiondotorg ^
 * flexiondotorg returns from salad slaying
<Sweet5hark1> xnox: you mean TDF Advisory board call on 20th(?) october?
<flexiondotorg> willcooke, Is there a corresponding LP for https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1306425
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1306425 in Graphics ""Tabs" in add-on preference dialogs don't render anymore, in Ubuntu 16.10" [Normal,New]
<willcooke> flexiondotorg, not that I've seen. chrisccoulson might know ^
<chrisccoulson> I don't think there is
<xnox> Sweet5hark1, yeah that
<xnox> are you on it?
<Sweet5hark1> xnox: In general yes (on TDF side), as is willcooke (on Canonical side). This one happens in the mid of the sprint though :/
<flocculant> pitti: good - I hate salad or saalad not enough roast taters or meat in it
<xnox> Sweet5hark1, so if i join that call as well, it will end up 3 canonical people. I don't think that's good =/
<xnox> may look like we are dominating the place.
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I've tried several different ways to rid those board in the LO toolbar.
<flexiondotorg> I've add a comment to the merge proposal in reply to your question.
<flexiondotorg> If you've got any other ideas I'm happy to give them a whirl.
<Laney> how do you actually see these almost invisible borders?
<flexiondotorg> Well, in dark themed toolbars you just see them.
<flexiondotorg> In Ambiance, using border: none; you see a white line encroaching into the window border.
<flexiondotorg> With out border: none; the encroaching is more obvious.
<flexiondotorg> This was posted by jbicha earlier - http://pasteboard.co/bDobl58P0.png
<flexiondotorg> And here's mine - http://imgur.com/a/qlrOr
<flexiondotorg> These are without the changes I'm proposing.
<Laney> and I'm meant to see zero overlap with your branch?
<flexiondotorg> Correct.
<Laney> K, I understand
<Laney> can you try:
<Laney> .libreoffice-toolbar { background-image: none; border: none; box-shadow: none;
<Laney> }
<Laney> ?
<Laney> (that had nice indentation before)
<Laney> I don't know how to get a dark toolbar so not sure how to check that
<Laney> but it seems to not overlap with those
<flexiondotorg> OK
<flexiondotorg> I'll give it a go.
<Laney> nautilus makes me cry
<blaroche> :w
<Laney> my thoughts exactly
<flexiondotorg> Laney, that works a treat for both light and dark toolbars.
<blaroche> qtcreator likes to crash just before saving, vi weirdness i guess
<Laney> flexiondotorg: neat
<flexiondotorg> Just doing one last clean boot test.
<flexiondotorg> If all good, I'll reject the first merge proposal and make a new one.
<flexiondotorg> Thanks.
<Laney> You can just push a new commit to the same branch
<Laney> with or without --overwrite
<flexiondotorg> So, something was caching.
<flexiondotorg> Dark themes are not fixed by that, but light themes are.
<flexiondotorg> So those whiote border a technically still there, but in Ambiance they are now "invisible"
<Laney> Tell me how to get a dark theme
<flexiondotorg> Install ubuntu-mate-themes on at 16.10 VM
<flexiondotorg> Nuts, won't work.
<flexiondotorg> So I'm using an Ubuntu MATE VM, so I can switch between Ambiance and Ambiant-MATE.
<flexiondotorg> If you install ubuntu-mate-themes on Ubuntu proper you'll need to dconf the theme active.
<Laney> Dunno, that theme's maintainers should probably debug it
<flexiondotorg> For Ambiance I prefer your solution.
<flexiondotorg> For Dark toolbar themes, such as Arc Dark and Ambiant-MATE, the more invaise exclusion technique works.
<Laney> Other people can do whatever they want with themes they maintain
<Laney> We're not fixing all of them
<flexiondotorg> Indeed.
<ayan> anyone know a way to get the steam client working under 16.10?
<Laney> flexiondotorg: Take your proposed branch, and add "background-color: red;" to the first rule in libreoffice.css
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/border.png
<flexiondotorg> Hmmm.
<Laney> Don't think we should care for 16.10
<Laney> libreoffice is obviously doing weird things; fixing it might require reading its code
<flexiondotorg> So, push the simple fix for Ambiance to the merge proposal a bit later.
<flexiondotorg> I need to pick up my daughter.
<Laney> Sure, I'll sponsnor it tomorrow morning
<flexiondotorg> OK
<Laney> I guess it works for Radiance too
<Laney> (but didn't try that)
<flexiondotorg> I'm also working on simialr "stuff" with Firefox.
<flexiondotorg> Yes, Radiance works.
<Laney> Firefox tooltips look weird
 * flexiondotorg makes a note of that
<Laney> well, not awful, but probably could be nicer
 * Laney would prioritise the worst bugs at this point
<a1fa> andyrock: yellow :)
<andyrock> hey
<a1fa> how many beers do i need to buy to have you take a peak at : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1581912
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1581912 in unity (Ubuntu) "Specific NVIDIA driver settings in xorg.conf will cause issues with Unity Panel" [Undecided,New]
<a1fa> ;)
<Sweet5hark1> jbicha: FYI http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/minutes-of-ESC-call-td4195983.html
<Sweet5hark1> jbicha:  "gtk 3.22 claims long term stability" and "gtk3 libreoffice specific style classes"
<jbicha> Sweet5hark1: thanks, I'm glad it's being worked on, I under LO is complicated and not a typical gtk app
<Sweet5hark1> jbicha: well, essentially it means "before gtk-3.22 you have to vendorpatch (both theme and LO)" ..
<jbicha> GTK 3.22 is already in some distros and is pretty close to 3.20 in theming but ok
<jbicha> for xenial backports, you'll probably just stick with gtk2 as long as you can, right?
<a1fa> andyrock: no ammount of beer can help, eh?
<andyrock> sorry i'll take a look later, i'm in the middle of something and I cannot stop
<a1fa> ;) no problem. know the feeling.
<andyrock> a1fa: why do you need a custom xorg.conf?
<willcooke> dinner time, night all
<a1fa> andyrock: i need it in order to accelerate nvidia card
<a1fa> andyrock: there are some commands that dont work with that line
<a1fa> andyrock: i need to be able to manually control clock speeds, and fan speeds
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-07
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> Hello
<Laney> hey hey
<Laney> pitti: polkit> nice find
<Laney> meh, spam to my dropbox-only email address now
<Laney> flexiondotorg: could you file a bug for https://code.launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/ubuntu-themes/lp1624571/+merge/307819 please?
<Laney> Might have to turn it into an SRU and that's only possible if there's a bug
<willcooke> hey Laney
<davmor2> Morning all
<willcooke> hey davmor2
<Laney> hi willcooke & davmor2
<Laney> what's the haps?
<willcooke> it is virtually dark
<willcooke> I am cross that the nice weather has ended for another year
<Laney> I saw someone walking through town with a Christmas tree on Wednesday
<Laney> so there is that
<willcooke> O_o
<davmor2> Laney: say what now
<duflu> And it just started to warm up here :)
<Laney> follow the sun engineering
<duflu> In more ways than one
<duflu> Also, the stores started setting up for Christmas in September, I think?
<willcooke> :((
<willcooke> http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/stop-premature-christmas-decorating.jpg
<Laney> I went to the goose fair last night
<Laney> that's a sign that autumn is here
<willcooke> ha!
<willcooke> That was a "Really should get started on this term now" indicator for me
<Laney> \o/
<willcooke> freshers month is OVER!
<Laney> so many mankinis in town currently
<Laney> think this is the second week of term
<Laney> Autumn Term: Monday 26 September 2016 – Friday 16 December 2016
<Laney> slackers
<Laney> barely even have worked out where oceana is by the time you go home
<willcooke> :DD
<flexiondotorg> Laney, heres the bug for LibreOffice toolbar borders - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-artwork/+bug/1624571
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1624571 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "White lines visible around toolbars in LibreOffice when using GTK3 and a dark theme" [Low,In progress]
<flexiondotorg> And I agree, it should be SRU'd because anyone using the LibreOffice stable PPA on Xenial now has the same issue.
 * flexiondotorg in on holiday today but will be peeking in IRC for the next couple of hours
<flexiondotorg> And Morning peeps :-)
<Laney> flexiondotorg: I meant SRUed to yakkety
<Laney> final freeze is now
<flexiondotorg> OK
<Laney> thanks for the bug, happy hols
<flexiondotorg> Laney, I've got some more Firefox theme fixes I'll submit merge proposal for on Monday.
<flexiondotorg> Also SRU candidates for Y.
<Laney> k, make sure there's a bug for those too please
<flexiondotorg> Of course :-)
<xnox> pitti, so i have enable-ssh-support in my gpg-agent.conf options
<xnox> and it appears to be using ${XDG_RUNTIME_DIR}/gnupg/S.gpg-agent.ssh, rather than ${GNUPGHOME/S.gpg-agent.ssh
<xnox> and it appears to be using ${XDG_RUNTIME_DIR}/gnupg/S.gpg-agent.ssh, rather than ${GNUPGHOME}/S.gpg-agent.ssh
<xnox> meaning that the systemd user job is wrong.
<xnox> i do not know when this has changed.
<pitti> xnox: /usr/lib/systemd/user/gpg-agent.service actually uses the GNUPGHOME paths (same as the upstart job)
<pitti> xnox: maybe you see the one from gnome-keyring?
<rcj> X/Unity on yakkety with two displays is giving me an area that acts like a hall of mirrors like https://goo.gl/photos/nyCNeEnMtpSVfhcN6
<rcj> ^ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1631349
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1631349 not found
<willcooke> qengho, how goes Matthew?
<qengho> willcooke: 'sup! I was about to say "nothing!" but literally the power went out as you.. and now it's back on. SO, back to blasè. It's nothing.
<willcooke> qengho, did you get lucky with your location, or is it calming down generally?
<jbicha> last major storm, neighbor had a tree that was knocked down
<qengho> willcooke: It could be my location. It was gusty all night and never felt harrowing.
<qengho> I'm giving my UPS a workout, now.
<jbicha> qengho: this map looks kinda cool https://www.ventusky.com/?p=28.95;-78.49;6&l=gust&w=0xIAb9A9A
<qengho> That's really good, jbicha.
<willcooke> ooh!
<willcooke> pretty
<qengho> In that map, I'm right next to the . mark of Orlando. Orange.
<jbicha> it was posted on hacker news
<jbicha> I'm south of tampa so the last 2 named storms this year were worse here
<jbicha> qengho: um, Matthew may be hanging around next week too :( https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2016/10/05/thrown-for-a-loop-matthews-forecast-track-could-rank-among-weirdos-in-hurricane-history/
<qengho> jbicha: At least it blows the mosquitoes away.
<davmor2> bregma, willcooke, mterry: Question if I login to unity8 desktop and select suspend why do I get the tablet style login screen but on log out and lock I get the standard unity7 lock/login screen?
<mterry> davmor2: I don't know off the top of my head -- I recall testing the session and seeing the tablet style on log out, but haven't tested super recently
<willcooke> just tested here, and I got the U8 lock screen on both
<willcooke> assuming that "log out and lock" is the "lock" option you see when you choose logout from u8
<willcooke> either way - doesn't sound like something to be concerned about
<davmor2> willcooke: suspend show unity8 lock for me but log out and lock both show the unity7 here
<willcooke> ahhahaha
<willcooke> switch to vt7
<willcooke> and then vt8
<davmor2> ha now I see both that is awesome I assume then that this auto switches to vt7 for me but not for you or something
<davmor2> willcooke: did you enable something that I haven't maybe?
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> dunno, I haven't fiddled with anytning
<bregma> the "Unity 7" screen is LightDM showing the Unity 7 greeter, the "Unity 8" screen is Unity 8 showing the Unity 8 greeter
<bregma> all we need to do is witch over to the Unity 8 greeter in LightDM and everything will be peaches
<willcooke> happy weekend y'all.  Hope Matthew doesn't cause you any bother
 * Laney melts into a puddle
 * Laney Mack
 * Laney GC161
<Laney> happy weekend dudezzzzzz
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-09
<pishuilu> cyphermox: Hi, I am ShuiLu Pi ,a member of Ubuntu Kylin team. I have just updated the ubuntu kylin slideshow , and have merged into the main branch,  would you please upload slideshow package to ubuntu?
<Laney> debugging something that happens on non-en keyboard layouts
 * Laney argh
<Laney> szstemd!
<TheMuso`> 1/c
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-02
<didrocks> good morning
<vithiri> Mornings.
<Laney> hai
<didrocks> hey hey Laney!
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> morning willcooke
<Laney> hi didrocks
<Laney> get back ok?
<didrocks> yeah, the delay of the first flight was short enough to not impact the second flight
<didrocks> and you?
<Laney> pretty straightforward, was home for lunch
<Laney> still jet lagging a bit i think
<didrocks> heh, same here
<willcooke> Slept til 11 yesterday
<willcooke> oops
<didrocks> Martin being sick, so waking up early and needing attention yesterday evening and this morning
<Laney> /o\
<koza> morning willcooke, how is NY this autumn?
<willcooke> hey koza, hot, smelly, noisy, fun - in that order
<willcooke> :)
<koza> same as SF then
<koza> willcooke, anythin interesting happened in terms of desktop, bt, snaps vs deb, etc...? should we sync or something?
<willcooke> koza, Happy to sync up, not much to report though
<koza> willcooke, as ok, so maybe on regular bt weekly then
<willcooke> koza, +1
<tseliot> Laney: my workaround for gdm doesn't seem to be needed any more with the 384 nvidia series (which I haven't uploaded yet)
<Laney> tseliot: nice, what changed?
<tseliot> Laney: honesty, I have no idea. A bug somewhere in the 375 series, I suppose
<tseliot> Laney: I haven't tested the latest 384 driver, but I'll let you know
<Laney> tseliot: I thought it was intentional/known to not work until something or other was fixed in mutter/the driver
<Laney> or maybe just the wayland part but the X-broken-on-wayland part was always a bug?
<tseliot> Laney: (luckily) there was a miscommunication problem.
<Laney> so............ can we enable KMS by default for nvidia then?
<tseliot> Laney: probably. I need to check if/why is still disabled by default
<Laney> cool
<Laney> maybe that part is a next cycle thing
<tseliot> yep
<popey> In 17.10 - I previously installed gnome-session - but i just tried removing/purging it, but it still shows up in gdm cog menu. Is there some package I have missed removing?
<didrocks> have you rebooted in between?
<popey> yes
<popey> I have "GNOME Classic", "Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu on Xorg" as options, to be clear
<dobey> gnome-session-fallback ?
<popey> you mean gnome-session-flashback? That's also uninstalled
<dobey> what does dpkg -S /usr/share/xsessions give?
<popey> ubuntu-session, gnome-shell-extensions: /usr/share/xsessions
<Laney> gnome-shell-extensions provides classic
<Laney> iirc
<dobey> yep
<popey> looks that way, thanks :)
<Gargoyle> Think I have a bug in the display prefs. I searched launchpad bugs for "display" and got nothing which is a bit unexpected. Is there a knack to searching launchpad?
<Gargoyle> FYI, The bug is, goto prefs->devices->display. Change the scale to 200% (I don't get a prompt to apply changes). Change back to 100% and now it gives me an "apply" prompt.
<didrocks> it's in gnome-control-center
<didrocks> if you want to report a bug against it :)
<Gargoyle> upstream then?
<didrocks> yeah, that part is upstream AFAIK, so bugzilla would be good
<jbicha> popey: sorry that the GNOME Classic package name isn't obvious. I don't know how to fix that without causing problems for people upgrading who do use Classic
<popey> No worries :)
<ThorHop[m]> A wild popey appears...
<didrocks> just had a thought about it, we can fix the name and preserve people upgrading
<didrocks> adding a recommends from g-s-extenstions on a new gnome-classic package (from the same source)
<didrocks> and g-c which deps on g-s-extensions
<didrocks> let's do that next cycle
<jbicha> ok
<jbicha> didrocks: do you want to try demoting xterm? LP: #1720482
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1720482 in xterm (Ubuntu) "Demote xterm to universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720482
<didrocks> jbicha: they are a lot of rdepends, did you check all them are in universe?
<didrocks> seems so from the bug report
<jbicha> didrocks: I believe that's in the bug report
<jbicha> xterm doesn't show up on component-mismatches but I think it's worth trying
<didrocks> yeah, with the g-t provides, that should be ok
<Laney> there's a chance that this could cause gnome-terminal to be included in an image when it wasn't before
<didrocks> done
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> depending on the way germinate treat that
<didrocks> if we don't have other providers
<jbicha> unless we want to wait until 18.04?
<Laney> compare seeded-in-ubuntu today with tomorrow
<didrocks> let's give it a try, it's easy to fix
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> jbicha: you agree having a look tomorrow? ^
<jbicha> yes
<didrocks> (can do a quick look as well, but better to be 2 to remember ;))
<Laney> cheers
<andyrock> good morning!
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<didrocks> hey andyrock!
<andyrock> hey didrocks willcooke !
<jbicha> andyrock: hi, could you leave a comment when you close a bug as Opinion like LP: #1720736 ? I think it's more polite
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1720736 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Consider changing "Activities" text to Ubuntu icon image by default for brand recognition" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720736
<andyrock> jbicha: marking as opinion is not closing
<jbicha> yes it is
<andyrock> mmm
<jbicha> it no longer shows up in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<andyrock> ok I opened up it again
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Bug%20statuses
<jbicha> Opinion might be correct here.
<andyrock> thanks for clarification
<jbicha> There's lots of GNOME documentation that refers to the Activities Overview which won't make sense if the button isn't named Activities
<jbicha> willcooke: can LP: #1717309 be closed now?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1717309 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "17.10 Artful Aardvark Mascot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1717309
<willcooke> jbicha, oh, yes
<willcooke> jbicha, shall I?
<jbicha> yes, thanks
<willcooke> done.  Closed all of them
<andyrock> jbicha: done
<willcooke> night all
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-03
<didrocks> good morning
<Trevinho> hi didrocks
<Trevinho> good morning :-)
<Trevinho> I was actually waiting for you :-D
<didrocks> hey Trevinho! really? ;)
<Trevinho> yeah...
<Trevinho> didrocks: as, you might have a look at branches in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2967
<Trevinho> there are also two branches that andyrock approved and tested, but he can't global approve
<didrocks> Trevinho: will have a look today
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, no rush... just I wanted to mention before I was going to bed :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: sure! Have a good night :)
<Trevinho> thanks
 * Trevinho loved the Bali timezone more :-P
<jibel> morning
<didrocks> salut jibel
<jibel> salut didrocks , bien rentré?
<didrocks> jibel: oui oui, aucun problème, et toi ?
<jibel> didrocks, perfect, arrived 1h15 early. I was a very short flight
<jibel> s/I/It/
<didrocks> nice!
<didrocks> mine was delayed (boarding 40 minutes in JFK, then, waiting an hour for taking off)
<didrocks> but we arrived only 20 minutes late, which was ok for connecting anyway
<willcooke> morning all
<Laney> sup
<willcooke> hi Laney
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney
<willcooke> hi didrocks, how goes?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks willcookel
<seb128> did everybody had a good trip back and recovered?
<willcooke> hi seb128l, how was your day yesterday?  Restful?
 * seb128 failed to connect to that channel today when he started irc because of the +r mode
<willcooke> same here
<didrocks> willcooke: good, still a little bit tired, but getting there :)
<seb128> willcooke, it was good, not so much rest though, just catchup with busy life mostly... :-)
<seb128> we had all been travelling for a week so quite some unpacking, tiding up, etc
 * Laney nods didrocks willcooke seb128 
<seb128> just as a fyi Olivier is off today, Catalonia protests = no school so he has to take care of his daugther
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<Laney> ahh I was hoping he was going to be on strike
<Laney> seb128: good!
<Laney> umm there's a weird noise coming from the bathroom
<Laney> brb
 * Laney gets eaten by the drain monster
<Laney> ... it's next door scraping on their side of the wall in a creepy way ...
<seb128> lock the door!
<didrocks> andyrock: hey, once you are online, do you mind answering on https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/pull/95? Feedback asked 4 days ago, you should really fix your github emails ping! (I don't really want to merge/sponsor it before upstream +1 on it)
<seb128> didrocks, 4 days which included rally wrapup, w.e and post sprint monday ... still agreed that it would be nice to reply though, just putting things in perspective a bit :)
<seb128> andyrock, but yeah, please reply today :)
<didrocks> well, it's just the second time I'm asking to track on this one and answer (and some others)
<didrocks> I think fixing his github notifications is a must, as already explained last week
<popey> Hm. the appindicator extension seems to keep disappearing for me
<seb128> popey, report a bug with logs?
<popey> right, where? upstream git or launchpad?
<seb128> launchpad, though you might want to report it against the upstream on as well since we don't really change it
 * didrocks found another theme issue to fix, I wonder if this is an indirect related issue to what jibel saw on Friday
<popey> ok, thanks seb128
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> Am I the only one for who the nautilus copy progress bar in the dock doesn't refresh if you close the nautilus windows during the copy?
<seb128> I didn't notice that but I'm not sure I close the window usually
<seb128> I'm currently on my xenial partition but I try later when I reboot
<seb128> I had cases where it stayed a bit longer but the in-win indicator does the same so it's a nautilus issue
<didrocks> could be that it doesn't send refresh signals if closed, but I don't see the in-win indicator jumping from one place to another when opening it (can maybe refresh too fast)
<seb128> does the launcher refresh immediatly when you reopen the view?
<didrocks> yes
<seb128> it's probably something like that then, and probably not easy to fix
<Laney> didrocks: did you see there's a glib stable release up for merge?
<Laney> (just saw the queue entry land)
<didrocks> Laney: I probably will do another glib upload once I debug the desktop file translation issue we have (I guess I'll tackle this tomorrow), I'll merge it as the same time
<Laney> ok, let's hold for then then
<Laney> it probably won't go through proposed-migration by tomorrow anyway
<didrocks> hum, I have other uploads waiting on this glib fix to go through thus
<seb128> k, I'm out for some errands and lunch, bbiab
<didrocks> and time to debug/fix maybe it will be thursday, I hoped to get that one in in between as I tested it for a day already
<didrocks> but if you don't mind having more uploads by the end of the week, that's ok to me (migration scripts and default ubuntu settings fix)
<popey> looks like I'm also experiencing bug 1719192
<ubot5> bug 1719192 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator (Ubuntu) "Some Top Icons Disappear After Screen Locks - 17.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719192
<ahayzen> popey, https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/issues/96 seems like a duplicate of https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/issues/75 ?
<popey> ooh, could be yeah, thanks
<popey> I searched but didnt find that one
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, I assume this will be required for tb52.4 on artful https://paste.debian.net/plain/988838/
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, ah, yeah, I forgot about that one
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, also the arm64 fix for firefox doesnt look good imo
<ricotz> it is only required on trusty -- https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-beta.trusty/view/head:/debian/patches/build-arm64-skia.patch
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, you can imagine that there is all kind of things I wanted to ask you over the past couple of weeks
<chrisccoulson> we shouldn't be shipping that - it doesn't really have any chance of landing upstream
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, I specifically talking about your patch here
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, "the desktop team are going to be gradually taking firefox", could you elaborate?
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, yes, olivier will be gradually taking it. And hopefully foundations will take rust
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, do you have moment for a PM?
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: what do you think of LP: #1720422 ? does it help?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1720422 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Remove thunderbird from s390x" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720422
<jbicha> seb128: hi, what do you think we should do for artful for LP: #1719322 now?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1719322 in evince (Ubuntu) "Remove patch to remove headerbar" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719322
<ricotz> hello, there are Firefox 52 ESR packages to test in https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<seb128> jbicha, hey, I would revert, we discussed freezes a bit in N-Y and there was agreement that those are not well enforced nowadays and that people take more liberty of ignoring them which start making the process pointless
<seb128> so I think it's time we start being more strict again
<jbicha> seb128: revert just file-roller?
<seb128> UI change or feature without an approved request should be reverted imho
<seb128> jbicha, let me read the wiki, is UIF about the archive or about flavors only?
<seb128> seems default installation only
<Laney> default applications
<jbicha> my personal opinion is that UIF is about documentation and translations so unseeded packages shouldn't be affected
<seb128> so yeah, I guess just file-roller is enough
<jbicha> ok, that's fine. I felt bad about the file-roller change after I uploaded. That's why I stopped before changing eog & evince
<seb128> though those changes are border line feature changes
<seb128> and ffe is about the archive, no default install
<andyrock> didrocks: seb128 the issue with my github notification emails is not easy to solve :D
<seb128> andyrock, hey! what is it?
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<andyrock> I get the email but then gmail deletes it and I cannot see any filter than can cause it
<andyrock> and "good morning!"
<seb128> andyrock, it's in the trash? gmail doesn't give you indication of why?
<didrocks> maybe set in spam?
<seb128> if it's on any github comment easy to test, disable all filters and do a trivial change
<seb128> need to change location, brb
<jbicha> I only get notification emails from github sometimes, I have to manually visit http://github.com/notifications so I don't miss stuff
<andyrock> seb128 not in trash not in spam I get the notification on my phone for one second, than the notification disappears
<Laney> what's that weird smell?
<Laney> oh, that weird smell is me
<Laney> :(
<seb128> bah, I really need to fix my irc client to identify on start, failed to connect to -desktop again
<didrocks> even that isn't enough, as for me, ident answer is after autojoin
<Laney> it's probably ok to take the mode off now
<Laney> but that identify on connect is supposed to be for this case
 * Laney has sasl set up
<Laney> nope, I did that for OFTC but not freenode, for freenode I have laney:password in the server password
<tseliot> Laney: hey, shall I file a bug report against gdm3 about reverting my workaround? I have tested the new nvidia driver (which I haven't uploaded yet), and it's all good
<jbicha> andyrock: is there a LP bug for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/788268 ?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788268 in xsettings "Windows not scaled on Ubuntu 17.10 using "Ubuntu Xorg" session." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Laney> tseliot: maybe ping me when it's in archive and I'll do it
<seb128> jbicha, bug #1720150
<ubot5> bug 1720150 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Windows not scaled in hidpi setups using "Ubuntu Xorg" session." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720150
<tseliot> Laney: ok, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, you can https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/nnn to find the reverse bug
<Laney> cool launchpad hack
<seb128> :-)
<jbicha> wow, that's magic
<seb128> I've an alias/keyword on that for years, it's handy :-)
<willcooke> PSA:  The new community hub is live: https://community.ubuntu.com
<seb128> nice
<willcooke> Looks good
<didrocks> great :)
<didrocks> popey: should we retry a mock blog post ?
<popey> Not sure it needs a mock one, why not a real one? :D
<didrocks> popey: the issue is if we publish a real one and it doesn't work… no comment for people
<popey> and if we do a mock one 5 mins after site launch, all eyeballs see a mock post
<popey> which looks messy :)
<popey> maybe tomorrow?
<didrocks> fine for tomorrow :)
<popey> or at 3am :D
<didrocks> popey: here is my ssh key to publish and try it thus :p
<popey> didrocks: i ssh'ed in but couldn't navigate all the baguettes and croissants!
<didrocks> I can ensure you wouldn't be able to find any « croissant au chocolat » here :)
<popey> Saw that coming :)
<didrocks> héhé
<andyrock> jbicha: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1720150
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1720150 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Windows not scaled in hidpi setups using "Ubuntu Xorg" session." [High,In progress]
<jbicha> thanks
<jbicha> seb128: could you review LP: #1719462 ? will that change break translations?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1719462 in Ubuntu Translations "[Translation] "Left" and "Right" must be translated differently in different contexts" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719462
<seb128> jbicha, I believe it will yes
<seb128> there is no fallback to the string without context since that would be wrong
<Laney> fail
<seb128> :-/
<jbicha> so do we need a UIFe for LP: #1719462 or is emailing the translators list ok?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1719462 in Ubuntu Translations "[Translation] "Left" and "Right" must be translated differently in different contexts" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719462
<seb128> jbicha, you need to stay away from doing it I would say
<seb128> well it's tricky, if you do it now you risk to have that string not translated in most locales
<seb128> depends how reactive translators are
<seb128> to weight against a string looking weird in russian
<jbicha> ok, I can revert my change and it'll be fixed for 18.04 LTS instead
<seb128> I would suggest to do that
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone else getting hashsum missmatches from apt update for zesty universe translations? https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25667357/  or know where to ask/report?
<ahayzen> magic, seems to have resolved itself now :-)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, that's weird :)
<Trevinho> hey guys
<didrocks> Trevinho: hey! I did your review, small requests on them :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: oh I didn't see the email, now I did :-D
<willcooke> Lots of people out for the meeting today, and not many emailed reports, so I think it will be a quick one
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> quick is good
<jbicha> I've got a couple questions to discuss
<willcooke> ding ding ding
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-10-03
<Laney> |o|
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct  3 15:30:37 2017 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-10-03 | Current topic:
<kenvandine> o/
<didrocks> o/
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber (out?), kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN (out), seb128, tkamppeter (out), trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<jbicha> o/
<Trevinho> hola!
<andyrock> o/
<willcooke> Let's get started..
<willcooke> But, before we do, an announcement... at the end of the meeting we're going to do a quick scan through the rls-aa-incoming bugs and see if there is anything which needs urgent attention and to make sure the bugs are getting looked at.
<willcooke> But first, #topic andyrock
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-10-03 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> # Ubuntu Rally last week
<andyrock> # Setting up jhbuild to build the gnome stack.
<andyrock> # Fix scaling in appIndicator extension for pixbuf icons.
<andyrock> # Windows not scaled in hidpi setups using "Ubuntu Xorg" session.
<andyrock> # gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in st_theme_node_reduce_border_radius() from st_theme_node_paint_borders() from st_theme_node_paint().
<andyrock> # Some work on "System goes to sleep with external monitor and lid closed after login.". Not yet fixed as I don't have a multimonitor with me right now.
<andyrock> # Working on fixing the way the osk is activated in gnome-shell on touch events.
<andyrock> ops too fast :D
<willcooke> I think it worked
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-10-03 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<dgadomski> nothing to share, have been out last week
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-10-03 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> Since last meeting (2 weeks ago?):
<didrocks> * Publish about dash transparency: https://didrocks.fr/2017/09/20/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-13/ and as usual, handle comments and feedbacks.
<didrocks> * Discussed with g-g-c upstream about some enhancements for ubuntu dock panel and most of those are now implemented (better layout, multiple screen detections…) and look with seb128 about white background for better readability.
<didrocks> * Add advanced printer button in g-c-c to trigger system-config-printer.
<didrocks> * Fix gnome-software to show up ubuntu software icon on xorg session.
<didrocks> * Spent some time looking and adding bugs to -incoming.
<didrocks> * Discussed with GNOME designers on shortcuts like (shutdown) after a patch introduced by system76.
<didrocks> * Worked on HUB integration beta with blog post to comments to collect feedback and traffic.
<didrocks> * Google Code-in 2017 desktop list tasks.
<didrocks> * Tease and work on plan for our next theming strategy.
<didrocks> * Fix some theme issues like better button discovery in headerbar, checkbox in the Shell…
<didrocks> * Released badges and progress bar in Dock and blog about it: https://didrocks.fr/2017/09/25/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-14/, reseed thunderbird support thus. Using those upload to cherry-pick other fixes and cleaning shorcuts list.
<didrocks> * Dig into existing GNOME Shell tests and see what we can do to run them with jibel, build a test framework around them.
<didrocks> * Test and uploaded a fix for french in gnome-calculator.
<didrocks> * Purge more s390x desktop packages as not leaf dependencies have been removed first and causing FTBFS and other random Archive Admin requests.
<didrocks> .
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<willcooke> skipping duflu
<willcooke> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-10-03 | Current topic: jbicha
<jbicha> • Tweaks 3.26.1 release to fix some regressions
<jbicha> • Reviewed and merged GunnarHj's im seed changes (replacing fcitx with ibus)
<jbicha> • Filled in Desktop section of 17.10 Beta release notes
<jbicha> • Made ubuntu-gnome-desktop transitional depending on ubuntu-desktop
<jbicha> • Created vanilla-gnome-desktop for those who really liked Ubuntu GNOME
<jbicha> • Mentored ventrical and sponsored his work to fix some Unity 17.10 issues
<jbicha> • Discussed big-endian mozjs problem (this issue is blocking Debian unstable from updating GNOME Shell to 3.26)
<jbicha> • Dropped xterm and xdiagnose from default install
<jbicha> • Started packaging GNOME 3.26.1
<jbicha> • I had some trouble with imagemagick LP: #1717951 do we want to discuss after the meeting?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1717951 in imagemagick (Ubuntu) "UIFe: Drop imagemagick-display from the default install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1717951
<jbicha> eof
<willcooke> thanks jbicha
<willcooke> want to leave your other topics  for the end?
<seb128> jbicha, +1 to discuss imagemagick
<seb128> at end/after meeting is fine imho
<willcooke> kk
<jbicha> yes
<willcooke> skipping jamesh
<willcooke> #topic jibel / heber
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-10-03 | Current topic: jibel / heber
<willcooke> Ubuntu rally QA highlights:
<willcooke> KPIs:
<willcooke> Showed current KPIs in grafana dashboard
<willcooke> Ideas for new KPIs, example: SRUs (e.g. How long things are waiting in proposed), ISO Size, Boot Speed, Memory Usage
<willcooke>  Make KPIs public
<willcooke>  Add a KPI review to the weekly meeting
<willcooke>  IRC bot to advise on KPI failures
<willcooke>  IRC bot to say when an ISO fails to get promoted
<willcooke> Gnome-shell-extensions:
<willcooke> Discussion about creating an integration suite for gnome-shell-extensions:
<willcooke> JS tests scripts
<willcooke> D-bus service
<willcooke> External tests runner
<willcooke> This week working on:
<willcooke> Design D-bus interface for gnome-shell-extensions integration tests
<willcooke> Analyse red ubiquity jobs
<willcooke> Fix problems with VMs in venonat server
<willcooke> #topic kenvandine
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-10-03 | Current topic: kenvandine
<kenvandine> * Helped elementary guys create a runtime platform snap and snap their first application
<kenvandine> * Created a build snap for elementary sdk, which will be used in stead of build -packages for building elementary apps.  Not yet tested, once we sort out how this works I need to do the same for GNOME.
<kenvandine> * Discovered the new build-attributes in snapcraft that allows us to exclude system libraries from our snaps more easily
<kenvandine> * Put our snaps on a diet!  Our snaps are now significantly smaller thanks to excluding the system libraries.
<kenvandine> * 13 new snaps last week
<kenvandine> * Created a wiki page for our snaps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/GNOMESnaps
<kenvandine> * Working on the Ubuntu Migration to GNOME doc
<kenvandine> EOF
<willcooke> thanks kenvandine
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-10-03 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • Went to the Ubuntu Rally in NYC
<Laney> ∘ Worked with wgrant on a new cloud region for arm64 / s390x testing, found some problems with the setup that are being worked through.
<Laney> ∘ Discussed release team processes with the members who were there.
<Laney> ∘ Took advantage of jadahl to learn more about monkeypatching in the looking glass, and to fix some random bugs.
<Laney> ∘ Triaged the list of rls-aa-incoming bugs in person.
<Laney> ∘ Helped out with defining the 18.04 work list.
<Laney> ∘ Some pair debugging of the systemd/armhf failure with x_nox.
<Laney> ∘ Helped s_il2100 out with his first serious bit of release managing (well done!)
<Laney> ∘ Tested + released NM 1.8.4.
<Laney> ∘ Pizza, steak, burger.
<Laney> • Been doing release team reviews (queue + FFe).
<Laney> • Helped out a bit with gnome-software 3.26.1 release upstream - cherry-picked some patches & wrote release notes, then hughsie turned up and pushed the tarball.
<Laney> 💌
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> skipping osomon
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-10-03 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> * travelled to N-Y
<seb128> * had quite some discussions with different people here about random topics (didn't take enough notes to list them here, that wouldn't be too useful anyway)
<seb128> * looked at some theme issues with Didier (g-c-c lists bg, action button colors)
<seb128> * debugged some ubiquity issues (layout not applying, start sound not playing, orca not starting)
<seb128> * reviewed trellos board and milestoned bugs with the team
<seb128> * triaged recent reports on launchpad
<seb128> probably others bugs and debugging I didn't list there
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-10-03 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<willcooke> Hey tkamppeter, are you here?
<tkamppeter> yes
<tkamppeter> - Ubuntu Rally:
<tkamppeter>   o Met Gerry Boland to coordiante integration of print dialog work, as in
<tkamppeter>     the LTS we will not get beyond Qt 5.9, he suggests to create a separate
<tkamppeter>     package with the new Qt print dialog
<tkamppeter>   o Talked with Olivier about the (upstream-accepted) LibreOffice print dialog
<tkamppeter>     patch.
<tkamppeter>   o Met several of the Snap guys and got some help on the CUPS Snap. Next
<tkamppeter>     problem is Avahi:
<tkamppeter>     https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/snapping-cups-printing-stack-avahi-support-system-users-groups/1502/16?u=till.kamppeter
<tkamppeter>     Printer driver plug-in support is covered by this bug:
<tkamppeter>     https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapd/+bug/1655125
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1655125 in snapd "Missing interface: content sharing in the other direction" [Undecided,Triaged]
<tkamppeter>   o Talked with several people about driverless printing.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Released 1.17.8 with a bug fix in foomatic-rip and packaged
<tkamppeter>   this for Artful
<tkamppeter> - OpenPrinting: Started to move all OpenPrinting projects to GitHub:
<tkamppeter>   https://github.com/OpenPrinting
<tkamppeter> - Common Print Dialog Backends (CPDB): Started new OpenPrinting project for
<tkamppeter>   all the GUI-toolkit-independent parts of print dialog work of this year's
<tkamppeter>   Google Summer of Code:
<tkamppeter>   o cpdb-libs: Libraries to implement the D-Bus interface between print dialog
<tkamppeter>     and backends
<tkamppeter>   o cpdb-backend-cups: CUPS/IPP backend
<tkamppeter>   o cpdb-backend-gcp: Google Cloud Print backend
<tkamppeter>   The GIT repositories are available on the OpenPrinting GitHub.
<tkamppeter> - Common Print Dialog Backends (CPDB): Suggested to do to additional pieces:
<tkamppeter>   o "Adaptor" backend for current (old) GTK print dialog which connects to the
<tkamppeter>     new CPDB backends, for the time being until the new GTK print dialog will
<tkamppeter>     get released (like Ubuntu 18.04).
<tkamppeter>   o "Print to File" CPDB backend to allow to save the output to a PDF file.
<tkamppeter>   Nilanjana Lodh, who did the libraries and CUPS backend in GSoC will most
<tkamppeter>   probably work on this.
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: 7 project ideas already lined up. Most of the
<tkamppeter>   students are still available for next GSoC and we will ask them to work for
<tkamppeter>   us again. We will also start to recruit in December.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter :)
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-10-03 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho>  · Fixed landing of unity7 stack on artful and did the landing
<Trevinho>  · Fixed mutter to get proper matching of snapped gnome applications
<Trevinho>  · Continued the work on fractional scaling with Jonas, targetting various annoyances
<Trevinho>  · Did the work to port ubuntu settings saved in gnome to our schemas
<Trevinho>  · Eat a lot of American food
<Trevinho>  · Took selfies with the team
<Trevinho> <3
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> skipping robert_ancell
<willcooke> #topic rls-aa-incoming review
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-10-03 | Current topic: rls-aa-incoming review
<tkamppeter> You forgot something: Drink a lot of Espresso.
<willcooke> Laney, could you take us through it?
<Laney> UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOK
<Laney> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-aa-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<Laney> so question for each one is
<Laney> accept or not, and if so, assign to who?
<Laney> the DHCP thingy is not for our team, but the other three at the top are I think
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lshw/+bug/1720624
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1720624 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 blank CD or audio CD not detected" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> I don't think the first one (g-s) is important enough to be on the list
<seb128> jbicha, ^you tagged it?
<didrocks> (also, seb tried to fix the first one and it's not trivial)
<Laney> can we do them in order please
<Laney> well, the order that I'm giving them :
<Laney> :P
<willcooke> That does appear to be the first one
<jbicha> seb128: if the actions don't work, we could disable them from the .desktop
<seb128> Laney, "gnome-screenshot Actions don't work in default Ubuntu 17.10 session" is first here
<Laney> :/
<Laney> I already gave one, but ok.
<seb128> Laney, sorry, go ahead with your order
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1720262
<seb128> that's fine
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1720262 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-screenshot Actions don't work in default Ubuntu 17.10 session" [Low,New]
<didrocks> I would suggest we remove the extra actions from desktop file
<didrocks> better than a non working action
<seb128> jbicha, if you wish, I don't think many users are going to pin that icon to the launcher and right click on it in practice
<didrocks> (for this cycle)
<seb128> but a small improvement is still welcome and it's a cheap change
<seb128> jbicha, would be worth upstreaming the issue still
<Laney> who wants to be assigned it then?
<jbicha> ok, I'll do those 2 tasks (upstream and remove non-working actions)
<Laney> k, nominate, assign, remove tag please, thanks!
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1720829
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1720829 in GNOME Shell "Calendar shows wrong day (Sun. Oct. 2nd instead of Mon Oct. 2nd)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Laney> I found the upstream bug, pinged on it for a review, but I vote notfixing for the release
<Laney> as in, wait for that review
<seb128> +1
<seb128> we can SRU the fix later
<didrocks> sounds minor enough to not risk it, at worst, SRU
<didrocks> yep :)
<Laney> thx
<willcooke> kk, looks like the other bugs are not for us
<Laney> no
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lshw/+bug/1720624
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1720624 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10 blank CD or audio CD not detected" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> that is
<seb128> udisks is foundations no?
<seb128> if it's not it should :p
<seb128> it's in systemd now no?
<Laney> no
<seb128> (or virtual is if that didn't land yet)
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks2
<Laney> Desktop Packages
<jbicha> I didn't update udisks2 to 2.7 because of FeatureFreeze
<seb128> Laney, I disagree it should be on our team list but that's not a topic for the meeting
<seb128> Laney, I can take on that one, I'm unsure if I can fix it but I can at least try to find the commit that regressed and report upstream
<jbicha> (libblockdev needs a MIR anyway for udisks 2.7)
<Laney> there's a comment that says it is fixed in 2.7.something
<seb128> well I can find the commit then :-)
<seb128> git bisect works either way
<Trevinho> didrocks: about the comment, sure for the bug
<Laney> k
<Trevinho> didrocks: as for the order of elements, the fact the script is named like that it ensures it will run before the one you added which does the reset
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, but will make sense to move all that in the same script, doesn't it?
<Trevinho> but indeed the fact they're provided by different packages doesn't help to track this
<Laney> umm
<Laney> guess we're done with bugs then ...
<didrocks> Laney: yeah, feel free to steal/move it :)
<willcooke> thanks all
<didrocks> thanks!
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 2017-10-03 | Current topic: AOB
<didrocks> oupss, that was for Trevinho the steal/move it
<Laney> sounds like seb128 wants an action to slide udisks2 off us
<seb128> we should review the list of components assigned to us at some point
<seb128> I think there are some weird things in there
<seb128> and things we don't have the experience to maintain/have been dealt with other team
<seb128> like udisks was p_itti/foundation for a long time, I don't think anyone of us ever worked on it
<willcooke> Lets take a look at the list soon (after 17.10 is out?) and take it from there
<seb128> thanks
<jbicha> udisks2 is basically in sync from Debain except for the exfat MIR
<seb128> jbicha, that doesn't change the "who is responsible to look at issues on the Ubuntu side" in case similars to the one we were discussing now
<jbicha> right, Desktop Team isn't really working on udisks
<willcooke> I'll add a reminder to look at the list soon
<willcooke> Any other AOB?
<willcooke> 5
<kenvandine> not here
<willcooke> 4
<jbicha> imagemagick and a font seeding question
<jbicha> imagemagick (LP: #1717951) was more difficult than I expected because Debian has 2 different imagemagick variant packages: q16 and q16hdr
<willcooke> jbicha, want to do that in the meeting, or shall we end here and continue with the dicussion?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1717951 in imagemagick (Ubuntu) "UIFe: Drop imagemagick-display from the default install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1717951
<jbicha> I think these 2 topics are fine after meeting
<willcooke> kk, lemme end
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/0T55ivzN/ubuntu-desktop-17-10-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct  3 16:04:12 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-10-03-15.30.moin.txt
<willcooke> thanks all
<willcooke> jbicha, ta, please do carry on
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<kenvandine> hey ricotz
<ricotz> is there a final conclusion about firefox-esr?
<Trevinho> didrocks: ack, where's managed the code of the other script?
<Trevinho> didrocks: ubuntu-session code I mean
<jbicha> one possibility is to do what Ubuntu GNOME and several flavors did by just shipping minimal /usr/share/gnome/applications/ .desktops for imagemagick
<seb128> hey ricotz
<jbicha> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings/ubuntu/files/head:/usr/share/gnome/applications/
<Trevinho> I don't see it anymore in the bzr branches we used
<seb128> ricotz, Olivier replied on the desktop list
<ricotz> kenvandine, seb128, hey
<didrocks> Trevinho: it's in gnome-session
<Trevinho> ah i see it now https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-session/ubuntu
<ricotz> seb128, right, as mentioned earlier a took a shot at it and pushed it to the mozillateam ppa
<didrocks> Trevinho: feel free to move it from there (I did write it)
<seb128> ricotz, I read that; it's good to know but doesn't make a difference to what desktop team do? or do we expect us to revisit based on your ppa?
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok
<didrocks> Trevinho: add it to the landing, I'll review tomorrow if you ping me (shoot an email) at me :)
<Laney> jbicha: that's OK to do I think
<seb128> jbicha, I'm unsure to understand what you suggest/what are the options for imagemagick
<Trevinho> didrocks: fine
<ricotz> seb128, I would expect this to be revisited, and give those packages some testing and consideration
<ricotz> seb128, of course maintaining Firefox 52 will end with 2018-06-26 at latest
<jbicha> seb128: 1) we could try to do the package split but that is rather complex 2) we could have ubuntu-settings ship overrides to set NoDisplay=true for the imagemagick .desktop's like some flavors already do
<jbicha> 3) we could just remove the ImageMagick .desktop (and maybe binary) from the imagemagick packages
<jbicha> 4) we could just WONTFIX the issue for artful. I think that's all
<willcooke> I think I'm the only person who thinks that we should ship a .desktop with IMagick, so if it should go away, then I can live with that
<seb128> ricotz, I don't think we have interest in commiting to more firefox work and I don't think we want to commit to maintain esr even if you did some work on it, users can get it from your ppa if they want ... but check with willcooke maybe he thinks differently or you can explain why you think we should take on extra commitements
<ricotz> seb128, jfyi, I am working on firefox with chris for time
<jbicha> willcooke: you actually use that app?
<seb128> ricotz, I know, and that's appreciated, but firefox != firefox-esr
<ricotz> seb128, this is not "my" ppa
<seb128> jbicha, I would vote for 2 or 3
<willcooke> jbicha, nope, but *if* I did, and I installed it, and it was a GUI app, then I would expect there to be a .desktop
<seb128> ricotz, sorry, typo, still it can stay in that ppa
<willcooke> but I'm in a minority of one :)
<seb128> ricotz, I don't think we want to official commit in maintaining it in the archive
<ricotz> seb128, not sure what you mean, but I am aware of that, since I am doing firefox beta and firefox-trunk too
<jbicha> ok, I'll work on #2 for imagemagick and I hope to ping y'all tomorrow about it
<seb128> ricotz, I don't understand what makes you think that we might want to sign for work we said we didn't have the capacity to take on
<willcooke> thanks jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, thanks
<seb128> jbicha, what was the font issue?
<didrocks> jbicha: the alternative is to move it to "utilities" but we can refine next cycle if we hear protest :)
<Laney> do they show up in startup applications with the nodisplay thing?
<jbicha> font issue is LP: #1720809
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1720809 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Move fonts to desktop-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720809
<Laney> guess not, that's for xdg autostart
<Laney> nm me
<seb128> Laney, is imagemagick a "startup application"?
<Laney> TOO SLOW!
<seb128> k
<seb128> lol
 * didrocks was writing the same thing
<seb128> :)
<didrocks> but too slow as well :p
<jbicha> back when Firefox ESR was announced, Mozilla said that it wouldn't really be possible to fully backport security improvements to the ESR. Also ESR doesn't have near as many users
<seb128> well imho we are commited to enough and we said no to add that one to our list
<seb128> and having it in a ppa or not doesn't change that position
<seb128> willcooke, ^ wdyt?
<willcooke> I agree with seb128, we don't have capactity to take on more
<ricotz> this will end with the release firefox ESR 59.2 anyway and just eases the transition to firefox 57+ for some enviroments which require native alsa support
<ricotz> I see
<seb128> willcooke, oh, one topic we should discuss at the next meeting is shifting the meeting to be one hour early (though that might fix itself for a cycle with DST)
<willcooke> wfm
<didrocks> +1
<ricotz> seb128, so having like a community maintainer is not an option?
<seb128> willcooke, several europeans requested for that because some are starting early and should be done before 6pm, also with the current team layout we don't have people much west in the U.S so it should be fine for everyone
<willcooke> +1
<willcooke> I'll email the team
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> thanks willcooke ;)
<seb128> ricotz, oh, desktop team doesn't have a lock on the archive, community can maintain firefox-esr in universe if they wish
<seb128> or whoever wants to do that
<seb128> ricotz, I'm not saying it shouldn't be in Ubuntu or maintained, just that our team isn't going to put its name on it officially
<jbicha> I'm more comfortable with firefox-esr staying in a ppa for now. If it's in Ubuntu, people will assume it's supported (most people don't pay attention to main/universe)
<ricotz> seb128, ok, I never suggested that the desktop-team should maintain it though ;)
<seb128> ricotz, k, I'm unsure why you asked us/here then, but if you want to maintain it that's fine I think
<ricotz> jbicha, seb128, the problem while using the debian version is uses the wrong googlekey and branding
<jbicha> installing packages directly from Debian definitely isn't supported ;)
<ricotz> seb128, I asked because it was a topic and is pretty much related to firefox which is going to maintained here
<ricotz> yeah, but the other ppa mentioned on the list is simply doing that
<jbicha> I assumed we were talking about the mozillateam ppa's which I trust more :)
<ricotz> of course ;)
<jbicha> except for Lubuntu which has already switched to pulseaudio, I don't see how having firefox-esr in a ppa is a problem for users
<jbicha> seb128: did you see LP: #1720809 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1720809 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Move fonts to desktop-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720809
<Trevinho> didrocks: what's the reason for the script being shell-migration.18.08 and not 17.08?
<didrocks> Trevinho: the reason is a typo at the time. I already renamed it in something that is staged
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, ok... :)
<didrocks> but which is blocked on glib and Laney decided to wait for the merge
<didrocks> so can't upload it
<Trevinho> didrocks: I guessed that, ack ack
<Trevinho> so..... the merge of mine should based on that?
<didrocks> Trevinho: no, that's fine, I'll rebase and retest
<didrocks> once the glib is in
<seb128> jbicha, saw it but I've no opinion about fonts sorry
<seb128> ricotz, k, fair enough
<jbicha> ok, maybe didrocks has an opinion tomorrow :)
<xnox> Laney, seb128 - i call bullshit on 32bit UEFI and i should step away from the keyboard.
<Trevinho> seb128: can't ubuntu-session added to bileto?
<Trevinho> > You must add ~ci-train-bot to ~ubuntu-desktop to continue
<Trevinho> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2967/build/10/
<jbicha> gnome-session? but we don't use bileto for GNOME Stuff
<xnox> Laney, re test-copy on armhf, upstream build passes
<xnox> *sigh*
<willcooke> night all
<willcooke> it's very dark.
<willcooke> :(
<willcooke> Let's see what happens tomorrow ;)
<seb128> Trevinho, we just do normal upload for those, we should stop using that service there is nobody maintaining it and it's mostly adding overhead now
<Trevinho> seb128: well, ok for me... But I can't do the uploads otherwise so that would made the work more annoying for me actually... As I woud need to prepare the sources manually and ppas
<Trevinho> not that I need to use it much nowadays, but at least for SRUs
<seb128> Trevinho, well, as long as it keeps working you are free to use it, but for desktop updates just to a merge proposal against the packaging vcs or send a diff for sponsoring
<Trevinho> seb128: ack, Didier will handle it
<seb128> Trevinho, what change is that?
<Trevinho> seb128: to keep unity and gnome shell settings separated
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> seb128: so upgraders won't mess up
<seb128> Trevinho, let's see if Didier reviews it tomorrow otherwise I can have a look
<Trevinho> seb128: no worries, he already checked most of it, he just wanted a change which I did on that session side
<seb128> k, good
<seb128> he should comment on the mps on those cases
<seb128> so others know he started reviewing
<Trevinho> seb128: that MP is new, but he did it in https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/use-scaling-ubuntu-schemas-settings/+merge/331667
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> As last (my) night i wrote to him here, before going to bed, so we synced :)
<seb128> I saw :-)
<xnox> Laney, this test-copy is full of sigh
<xnox> i have no idea what is going on
<xnox> it's not linked with anything but libc when build, but systemd-tests has it linked with the $world like selinux and what not.
<xnox> the small binary execs fine; the $world binary bombs out
<xnox> Laney, omg omg omg omg
<xnox> -rwxr-xr-x root/root     38360 2017-08-30 10:22 ./usr/lib/systemd/tests/test-copy
<xnox> -rwxr-xr-x root/root     30168 2017-09-26 15:38 ./usr/lib/systemd/tests/test-copy
<xnox> the crutial difference between the two is the file size.... as test-copy uses itself as the source file, and it expects the source to be larger than 32000
<xnox> doko, your armhf toolchain compiles too small binaries
<xnox> in latest artful
<doko> xnox: you're the first one to complain about too *small* binaries ... sigh
<xnox> doko, i know it's tongue-in-cheek complaint. it's really awesome =) but sometimes things are too good ;-) basically this is the reason why src;systemd was stuck in proposed all last week.
 * tsimonq2 whispers, "fix the test, don't fix the compact size" :P
<xnox> tsimonq2, you wish =) this will be quality engineering of testing source size and skipping; or just adding dh_strip -X test-copy
<tsimonq2> hehehehe :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-04
<duflu> Finally back... (I forgot to take my freenode password to the sprint, or that I had one :)
 * duflu wonders if it's a good idea for Ubuntu's openness to leave the channel restricted
<jamesh> it'll probably need to wait for a channel operator to wake up
<jbicha> speaking of late feature changes: https://feaneron.com/2017/10/03/improved-half-tiling-available-in-mutter-3-26-1/
<jbicha> resizable half-tiling
<duflu> jbicha, late features in general are a bad idea. But I think this cycle there's a greater good in getting Ubuntu on 3.26. Certainly seems like upstream is benfiting from the larger user base
<duflu> also benefiting
<koza> morning
<jibel> good morning
<duflu> Morning koza, jibel
<duflu> It is actually afternoon here but my bodyclock still has no idea
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<duflu> Hi ricotz, seb128
<ricotz> did someone already tested thunderbird 52.4.0 in artful/proposed?
<ricotz> I kind of expect problems which I has seen with firefox 52.4 while building it with gcc-7
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi, ^
<jibel> ricotz, I'm running it. I've big issue with the redrawing of the UI. But not sure if it's wayland or TB
<ricotz> jibel, yeah, that is the problem I saw with firefox too
<ricotz> building it with gcc-6 fixes it
<jibel> ricotz, ah okay, I'll try under X and will downgrade
<jibel> did anyone notice any hang when playing a video in fullscreen mode with VLC under wayland?
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, note that I gave you the diff yesterday which included the gcc-6 changes
<jibel> TB in proposed is definitely broken
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> seb128, Laney morning. What was the thing we discussed last week I needed to test on upgrade? if libinput was installed and synaptics removed?
<didrocks> jibel: I think that's what you discussed, yes
<jibel> ok, great. Doing that now
<jibel> didrocks, BTW I still cannot reproduce the crash of the migration script during upgrade. I think it depends on the order of the upgrade.
<didrocks> jibel: could be, or a package missing for X reasons (but apart from glib and gobject-introspection…)
<Laney> morning
<didrocks> morning Laney
<duflu> Morning didrocks, Laney, willcooke
<didrocks> hey duflu
<willcooke> hi duflu!
<didrocks> & willcooke
<willcooke> How goes didrocks?
<didrocks> going well! After a short night (Martin is sick since last Friday :/), debugging gnome-shell with my own glib with debug message is an interesting "Am I really awake" experience :p
<didrocks> and you?
 * didrocks already ctrl+c once in the wrong terminal
<willcooke> ha
<willcooke> I had a similar night
<didrocks> we should have telegramed it seems :p
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> the debugs are hard to read in addition to this, when you right-click on any appli, the Shell reloads all desktop files
<willcooke> ?!
<didrocks> and I found the bug \o/ (well, I guess)
<didrocks> I think we did it in a different way in unity for action groups, like loading the keyfile ourself
<didrocks> (the bug is in the debian patch)
<didrocks> (unsure how to fix it properly yet)
<willcooke> jibel, thanks for sorting out the KPI site so quickly
<Laney> that shizzle is probably over by now
 * Laney nods to all
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, hey desktoppers!
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<Laney> you good?
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN!
<willcooke> koza, duflu - you guys want to meet today?
<duflu> willcooke, I guess only if koza has new things
<duflu> to discuss
<koza> willcooke, we agreed on Mon that we sync today :)
<oSoMoN> yeah, all good and jet lag seemingly over :
<oSoMoN> :)
<Laney> xnox: it's probably be best to not strip the systemd-tests anyway
<Laney> but maybe they should pick a number smaller than 32000 if the file can be that small ;-)
<jibel> willcooke, yw, I'll reorganize the dashboards a little bit
<didrocks> number_of_ctrl_c_in_wrong_terminal++
<oSoMoN> how do you decrement that counter?
<didrocks> I guess it's a global memory leak
<didrocks> you need to wait for midnight :p
<oSoMoN> heh
<duflu> koza, in other news I believe Pulse 11 also allows you to use the PC as a BT speaker/headset
<duflu> ... to another device
<koza> duflu, i think it can be a speaker even today. if i remember rightly i have been able to pair my phone and play some music (but to be 100% would have to checka again)
<duflu> koza, yeah the release notes say HSP role was added actually
<koza> oh, headset profile
<koza> now i understand what the have meant
<duflu> koza, yeah it's non-obvious what it meant. Sounded like what Pulse already does. You don't expect it to be offering to make your PC into a headset
<koza> duflu, yeah, probably something to look into as well as right now the pc can be everyting...
<duflu> Because cool people take calls holding their laptop like a phone
<duflu> Maybe not like that
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, hey, just a reminder that chromium 61.0.3163.100 is ready for publication in the stage PPA
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, yeah, I've not forgotten ;)
<oSoMoN> cool, thanks :)
<duflu> didrocks, is this recursive attachment intentional? :)  https://trello.com/c/dwFl5Rc9/142-fix-the-immediately-obvious-visual-bugs-in-1710s-gnome-desktop
<jibel> xnox, do you know if i386 desktop images have officially stopped being built? (just to confirm it's okay there is none today)
<xnox> jibel, yes they have.
<xnox> jibel, thanks to you, we synced all the right people, and Laney dropped it from the manifest and stopped building dailies.
<jibel> great, thanks!
<xnox> jibel, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-September/004213.html for reference
<Laney> guess I should remove the symlinks from pending and current
<duflu> Ha. I thought iso download selection got a bit easier
<duflu> Although i386 is only gone from the beta2 page, and only for desktop (not server)
<popey> Is it just me or does Rhthmbox in 17.10 no longer have a volume control?
<willcooke> popey, we switched to the "alternative" layout as it fits in a bit nicer.  If you really want it back, go in to Plugins and turn off "Alternative Toolbar"
<popey> ah, so it's not me going mad, phew! :D
<popey> I stared at that window for far too long looking for it :)
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> didrocks: yo,  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/339594419/ubuntu-themes_16.10+17.10.20170930-0ubuntu1_16.10+17.10.20171003-0ubuntu1.diff.gz <- misses the fix for Radiance?
<Laney> didn't go via bileto for this?
<Laney> Trevinho: what's up with resetting the gnome values of those keys you're migrating?
<Laney> doesn't that change peoples configuration?
<didrocks> Laney: indeed, misses the fix for Radiance, no bileto for this, I can reupload with the fix
<Laney> thanks!
<didrocks> Laney: reuploaded
<Laney> ♥♥
<didrocks> thanks for spotting it!
<jbicha> Laney: what do you think about comment 8 on LP: #1717951 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1717951 in imagemagick (Ubuntu) "UIFe: Drop imagemagick-display from the default install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1717951
<Laney> not a huge amount I'm afraid
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ahah, I knew it! :)
<Laney> probably would wontfix that as it leads down the road of adding NoDisplay to the desktop file
<didrocks> oSoMoN: thanks for testing (did you try without gnome-session installed but unity?)
<didrocks> I wonder if it's just the ascii order
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I didn't, but since I can reliably reproduce I'm already working on a fix
<didrocks> yeah
<jbicha> Laney: ok, people could install vanilla-gnome-desktop/-default-settings if they really want. And I'll try begging the Debian maintainer a bit harder next release cycle :|
<seb128> it's somewhat difficult to get context in this channel :p
<seb128> didrocks, oSoMoN, I guess that's about the random fallback session bug?
 * seb128 read the day logs 3 times before coming to the conclusion it had to be that :p
<oSoMoN> seb128, yup
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> seb128: yes ;)
<oSoMoN> blame didrocks, he reacted here to a comment on the bug report ;)
<seb128> right
<didrocks> you can just ask if you are interested :)
<seb128> I had enough context to reconstruct :p
<oSoMoN> the fallback is not random, it's just taking available sessions in a given order, and using the first one in the list that works
<didrocks> yeah, so it sounds like ascii
<oSoMoN> and it turns out that gnome-xorg comes before ubuntu-xorg
 * didrocks should have written undetermined fallback rather than random
<didrocks> in the way "not debugged yet"
<seb128> jbicha, didrocks, good, somebody confirmed that gnome-screenshot/list-action/gnome-shell bug on arch on the upstream report, not ubuntu specific :-)
<didrocks> not surprised TBH :p
<seb128> me neither
<seb128> but still good!
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> once upon a time, glib tests were running, lalala
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, good morning U.S :-)
<jbicha> speaking of late feature freeze exceptions, GNOME devs intend to land resiable half-tiling this week in 3.26.1 https://feaneron.com/2017/10/03/improved-half-tiling-available-in-mutter-3-26-1/
<Laney> aye
<Laney> "freeze, what freeze?"
<seb128> GNOME :-/
<Laney> haha, yeah, only they would do that
<Laney> hey seb128 ;-)
<Laney> thought you were off today
<seb128> hey Laney, just in the morning
<seb128> I'm off tomorrow though
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> hope it was for something fun :P
<seb128> "sort of"? visiting a school... :p
<oSoMoN> how annoying, get_fallback_session_name is called before the saved session name is read
<seb128> some having waiting lists years in advance here so I suggest looking early
<seb128> they suggest*
<Trevinho> Laney: hey, they should be reset as unity were using them causing troubles to gnome session. didrocks script was already doing it
<oSoMoN> years in advance, that's crazy
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> well apparently everybody register their kids to a stack of school
<seb128> and drop the ones they don't care about later
<Trevinho> However... I've just remembered that for font scaling, we should do something else
<didrocks> (my script was doing that on Trevinho's request, as it needed to reset it for the GNOME Shell sessions)
<seb128> didrocks, Laney, jbicha: andyrock mentioned bug #1721125 ... sounds like something we should fix for artful, do you have any idea how we could fix it?
<ubot5> bug 1721125 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Enabling OSK enable both legacy osk and gnome-shell osk." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721125
<seb128> basically g-c-c writes org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications screen-reader-enabled
<seb128> which gnome-session/xdg-autostart pick as an condition to enable the respective osks
<Trevinho> didrocks: only way not to break gnome session. However the only setting that the user might have really changes was text scaling that I will change to preserve
<seb128> one way would be to exclude GNOME for the orca list of desktops but enabling orca under GNOME/xorg is a valid usecase, especially since it's still superior to caribou
<jbicha> you're confusing onboard with orca, right?
<seb128> yes :-)
<seb128> thanks for pointing that out
<didrocks> seb128: hum, I would go for the same tech on wayland/xorg session. Any reason we want to support both? (I agree that caribou isn't as great, but it means we already have to support it on wayland)
<didrocks> and I guess it's confusing to have different techs based on session (also, between live and installed version)
<didrocks> like someone enabling osk on live, and then getting a different osk once installed because running wayland
<seb128> didrocks, well I expect that somebody using gnome-xorg and wanting to install onboard instead of caribou because it's a better osk is a valid usecase
<seb128> or ubuntu-xorg
<didrocks> ah right, and you prevent that with the NotShowIn
<didrocks> hum
<seb128> I don't think there is a good way around though
<seb128> out of having a mechanism to pick your favorite osk and an UI selector somewhere
<jbicha> my understanding is that onboard is supposed to take over the screen keyboard functions from caribou (it's ok to have both installed) but that requires gnome-shell-extension-onboard to be installed and enabled
<seb128> which we are not going to do now
<jbicha> I haven't looked at screen keyboards in a few months though
<didrocks> yeah, that's what I was getting at, if we had a picker, yes, otherwise…
<seb128> so I think the best is just to make onboard NotShowIn=Ubuntu/GNOME in artful?
<jbicha> there's a packaging problem where there isn't an easy way for a .deb to enable a GNOME Shell extension when it's installed
<seb128> +1/0/-1?
<didrocks> seb128: I'm afraid, yes. NotShowIn=GNOME
<seb128> jbicha, does the extension makes caribou not load?
<didrocks> as ubuntu is for unity7 and ubuntu session
<seb128> right, thinko
<jbicha> seb128: I don't know the details but it allows onboard to work fine except that caribou is still used for PolicyKit prompts & the Activities Overview because of difficulty with how GNOME works
<seb128> jbicha, well that bug is that when toggle osk to on in g-c-c both keyboard get activated, would the extension fix that?
<seb128> when you toggle*
<jbicha> yes I believe it would fix that bug (but I haven't tried recently)
<seb128> k
<seb128> anyway seems out of scope for artful now
<seb128> agreed?
<didrocks> +1
<didrocks> ensure not both loads after upgrade on ubuntu-xorg session is a good enough fix for now IMHO
<jbicha> I think we should also check with the onboard devs about the issue
<seb128> jbicha, I think they are subscribed to the launchpad package, I added it to the list of affected component
<jbicha> yes, let's see if they respond (they usually do) :)
<seb128>  jbicha, didrocks; thanks for the input
<didrocks> yw!
 * oSoMoN -> chiropractor
<andyrock> seb128: so you guys deal with it?
<seb128> andyrock, well, feel free to do the diff if you want but basically we agree the solution is to remove GNOME from the .desktop OnlyShowIn list
<andyrock> seb128: if you guys are busy I can do that
<jbicha> seb128: are you with ok with me adding the alternate recommends/dependencies on gnome-terminal to try to complete LP: #1720482
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1720482 in xterm (Ubuntu) "Demote xterm to universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720482
<seb128> jbicha, yes
<seb128> andyrock, thanks
<seb128> ricotz, thanks for pointing the tb issue earlier, we are looking at resolving it (but by disabling optimizations rather than changing gcc version, it has no issue when building with O2)
<jbicha> you can use LP: #1721189 to track the thunderbird issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1721189 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird 1:52.4.0+build1-0ubuntu1 broken user interface" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721189
<ricotz> seb128, hi, alright, sounds good
<andyrock> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1721125/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1721125 in onboard (Ubuntu) "Enabling OSK enable both legacy osk and gnome-shell osk." [High,In progress]
<GunnarHj> seb128: Can you please take a look at my latest comment on bug #1662031. Thoughts?
<ubot5> bug 1662031 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Artful) "Switching language and format broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662031
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, I can do that after dinner yes
<seb128> andyrock, thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, great. Enjoy your dinner! :)
<seb128> thanks
<willcooke> night all
<seb128> jbicha, gnome-calendar not being translated is fixed in .1, see https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-calendar/commit/?h=gnome-3-26&id=a1abf4c6
<jbicha> seb128: yes, thanks. I was thinking of waiting for 3.26.2 which should be out by the end of the week
<seb128> why? is there any issue with .1?
<seb128> what more is coming in .2?
<jbicha> just a lot of translation updates is all
<seb128> do they plan to roll a new tarball only for that?
<jbicha> yes
<seb128> weird but ok
<seb128> I would still land the .1 update so the fix can be confirmed
<seb128> that's more important than updated translations
<seb128> but that can wait friday I guess
<seb128> just saw your comments on the bug saying that, we looked at the issue at the same time it seems
<seb128> sorry for making you repeat yourself on IRC
<jbicha> hmm, ok I'll upload 3.26.1 with urgency=high so it will fix for Debian Testing too then
<seb128> thanks
<jbicha> maybe you can re-kick the version tracker?
<seb128> it got stucked again? sure
<seb128> I need to spend more time to figure out why it's getting regularly stucked
<seb128> jbicha, k, that one was a local workaround in the checkout dir that created a conflict with a commit change so it needed to be fixed, not a random glitch
<seb128> it was done for some weeks though :-/
<seb128> thanks for pointing it out!
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-05
<louvetvicente> does anyone else get this error when attempting to click on a harddrive from the 'computer' section of caja?
<louvetvicente> https://imgur.com/a/1952d
<sarnold> that looks terrifying
<louvetvicente> the odd thing is I can access the drive via the mount folder in the file system
<louvetvicente> and the drive isn't damaged in the least, just that reference to the drive is broken, but I don't know where to update it to fix it
<Trevinho> duflu: hey, can you still reproduce that issue with the border on maximized windows?
<Trevinho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1720431
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1720431 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu Artful) "Thin line below title bar" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> changing the font, I can't..
<jibel> Trevinho, I can reproduce
<jibel> I have it currently
<Trevinho> jibel: ok, and you're full upgraded...
<Trevinho> try to change your gtk-widgets.css with
<Trevinho> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25677769/
<Trevinho>  /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-3.20/gtk-widgets.css
<Trevinho> it changes things a bit, but...
<Trevinho> let me know if it still has troubles
<Trevinho> jibel: ^
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Trevinho, hello. Good travels? That bug was on my laptop... let me check
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<duflu> Morning os
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<duflu> Trevinho, yes reproducible but I haven't updated in a while. Let me see if Didier's titlebar height fix resolved it
<duflu> ... the internets are slower down here ...
<koza> o/
<duflu> Hi koza
<duflu> Trevinho, yeah seems to be fixed now (by Didier's change I think)
<duflu> Trevinho, in other news (bug 1717023), have you considered inverting the panel's gradient instead?
<ubot5> bug 1717023 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Jarring double gradient when window is maximized" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1717023
<jibel> Trevinho, I didn't have latest version of the theme. Let me do that first
<Trevinho> duflu: yes, so in fact it's not the same issue
<duflu> Umm, correct. But I can't tell which bugs you're comparing now :)
<Trevinho> duflu: I'm not saying that there's too much vertical space used (as the first bug asserts, and that I agree with), but that visually is wrong
<Trevinho> having two panels
<Trevinho> duflu: the one I reported and the one you marked mine duplicate of
<duflu> Trevinho, oh I don't care about the space used
<Trevinho> duflu: I think this is way more pleasent
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ZVXOcNCr/
<Trevinho> than...
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/d8myqGjL/
<duflu> Trevinho, I agree with that. But do you have a screenshot of inverting the panel gradient?
<Trevinho> duflu: nope, but that would be bad imho
<duflu> Trevinho, also how do thinner titlebars look inverted?
<Trevinho> duflu: there's one pixel less for the border in this mode
<duflu> Trevinho, your solution sounds fine... I think with just about every part of Ambiance we all disagree on design aspects
<duflu> But you seem to have fixed the bug
<Trevinho> duflu: we did the same in unity, so at this point that we have a top-bar like this in the shell too, I think we should use the same rules
<Trevinho> so we keep the consistency on what we did so far
<duflu> Trevinho, I vote for the old black panel :)
<Trevinho> eh, kinda agree with that, but once you got used a bit, it's not so bad this one too :)
<duflu> It's all fine. We need to be careful to avoid confusing "I don't like the appearance of..." with actual objective bugs
<duflu> Hmm, gnome-sushi isn't installed by default? I thought it was going to be
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu!
<didrocks> duflu: just a precision from yesterday's. If you want people to look at bugs, subscribing is enough. If you assign it to something, you make the promess to the reporter that it's going to be fixed
<duflu> didrocks, good point. I forget that option exists. But do they get a message immediately on subscription or not till a later change happens?
<didrocks> duflu: you get a "you have been subscribed to…"
<duflu> Cool
<didrocks> which, through my personal filter thing put that in the correct folder :)
<duflu> Ah, new Mesa. Better test things
<pitti> bonjour mes amis !
<pitti> bien rentré de New York ?
<pitti> j'ai vu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1laxZ2F-Zg ce matin :)
<didrocks> bonjour pitti ! Bien rentré, mais un peu malade (comme toute la famille) ;)
 * didrocks watches the video
<pitti> didrocks: argh, after all these years one would think that we'd all be immune against ubuflu :)
<didrocks> TBH, it's due to Martin! :)
<pitti> ah, haha!
<pitti> comment était New York? Je n'ai jamais été là
<didrocks> pitti: j'y étais déjà allé avec Julie il y a 2 ans quand on était chez Rick (pas très loin de Washington DC). C'est assez bruyant, les poubelles sont dans la rue donc ça sent pas mal, et pas mal de bouchons
<didrocks> pitti: mais en tant que touriste, c'est à voir :)
<didrocks> (pas à y vivre, je pense)
<Laney> moin
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<pitti> hey Laney, how are you?
<Trevinho> didrocks: hey...
<Trevinho> didrocks: as per the email you sent, I guess you just have to try to republish from https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2967
<Trevinho> then the new packages will be put in the queue instead
<pitti> didrocks: aah, je suppose tu n'avait assez de temps pour la tourisme
<Trevinho> can you try that?
<pitti> "avais"
<pitti> didrocks: mes parents aiment cette ville, mais ils n'avaient pas une conference :)
<didrocks> pitti: on n'a pas mal visité en fait, le soir et samedi :)
<didrocks> pitti: j'aime bien la ville, je n'y vivrais pas par contre
<didrocks> Trevinho: trying, it will be YOUR fault (all yours!!!! ;))
<pitti> didrocks: oui, moi non plus :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: I can take this responsability :)
<Trevinho> I think Laney already did that in the past sometimes
<didrocks> Trevinho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNY6ZstdUdY
<Trevinho> :-D
<didrocks> Trevinho: done!
<Trevinho> yeah I'm following the log
<Trevinho> thanks
<didrocks> yw!
<Laney> hey pitti hey didrocks hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hey :)
<Laney> pitti: good, thanks!
<Laney> it looks like a nice autumn day
<Laney> going out for a meal tonight
<Laney> can't complain
<Laney> what did I do in the past?
<willcooke> oops. Morning all
<didrocks> oops to you too willcooke :)
<Laney> pitti: and you?
<Laney> oof, wait, got an appointment, back in abit
<pitti> Laney: I'm fine too, thanks! Spent a nice 4-day weekend with family and friends, and we celebrated our 10th wedding anniversary
<didrocks> pitti: waow, congrats :-)
<pitti> merci :)
<didrocks> have you travelled back to Dresden for some days thus? or it was in some other city?
<pitti> didrocks: yes, in Dresden
<willcooke> jamesh, afternoon!  If I wanted to test the polkit stuff - is that possible?  Can I install 2.28 on to Artful easily?
<GregKNicholson[m> Hi all! Firefox 57 is coming out just a few weeks after Ubuntu 17.10, and it's a major user-visible update which ends compatibility with legacy add-ons. Has there been any discussion about potentially shipping the beta of Firefox 57 instead of Fx 56?
<Trevinho> didrocks: there are other theme changes in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2978,  please focus on https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/suggested-action-states-fix/+merge/331842 where I fixed some aspects of the suggested-action button you did... I would have appreciated if you requested for review first of landing it though :)
 * Trevinho can sleep now :)
<jamesh> willcooke: I think you can get the new snapd with "snap refresh --channel=candidate core", but it is probably also necessary to install the polkit policy files too
<jamesh> let me give it a try
<willcooke> jamesh, thanks!
<willcooke> GregKNicholson[m, no discussion that I can recall.  As a rule we wont ship a beta version in a release.  I will just get updated when we have the new packages ready.  There is a PPA that people can use though
<willcooke> s/I will/It will
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum, we agreed on the gradient during the sprint, no?
<didrocks> Trevinho: maybe get someone else to review it, it sounds as well you are changing some colors for success and warning
<didrocks> Trevinho: which is an UIFe
<didrocks> Trevinho: speaking of reviews, I think you saw I fixed some of regression from your last landing :p
<Trevinho> didrocks: check the colors diff is really not-visible change... not really anything that needs an UIfe
<Trevinho> didrocks: i only agree on the color at the sprint, but i didn't check the final result :), but the problem was mostly with some states not being covered
<Trevinho> didrocks: I saw the change, but again I would have preferred to see it before, also because it's a quite fragile code as you saw... But it seems is acting at some level that was probably already not valid since before, but the change I did made it visible in some scenarios (i.e. when size was causing the .bg to be painted)
<didrocks> Trevinho: sure, I thus did it quite throughly, what you didn't do I guess in the previous landing as the issue was quite obvious with, for instance, a maximized terminal
<Trevinho> only with some text size I think, since I had not visible since I set the big text on
<didrocks> "some text size == default text site" :)
<didrocks> size*
<didrocks> ok, so you are adding one state :backdrop (without hovering)
<Trevinho> really not here... I showed also to duflu at the sprint
<didrocks> the rest is different gradeitn?
<didrocks> because you like them more?
<jamesh> willcooke: just sent some instructions in email.  In addition to the "snap refresh" command, you'll need to copy the default policy file out of the core snap.
<Trevinho> didrocks: I made them matching more what we have
<willcooke> jamesh, merci!
<Trevinho> didrocks: so a two step gradient that are darker the more you interact with it
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum, weird, I took the values from other parts of the css
<Trevinho> so a little darker on hover, a even more on press
<didrocks> so I guess we have a real consistency issue in the theme
<willcooke> jamesh, that manual copying step.. I expect that wont be necessary when it's released proper?
<Trevinho> didrocks: the fact is that headerbar buttons by default have no bg
<didrocks> yep
<Trevinho> didrocks: so they use the headerbar bg
<jamesh> willcooke: right.  When 2.28 is provided as a .deb package, it will include the policy file
<Trevinho> and that's just a 2 steps
<didrocks> that's what I got when working on it :)
<didrocks> ok, and the action button were 3
<didrocks> that's why I choose 3
<didrocks> good enough, i'm not as picky on you as you are, so let me review those
<didrocks> the notebook one, it's like terminal notebook or gedit one?
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum, inverted gradient
<didrocks> Trevinho: we tried to invert the top panel one with willcooke and weren't convinced
<didrocks> is that way of invertion is safe enough?
<didrocks> sounds risky with headerbar buttons
<Trevinho> didrocks: it's what we had so far in unity7
<Trevinho> it worked ok till now with headerbar windows
<Trevinho> there's no news in this
<duflu> I think headerbar buttons only exist when the bar is taller, so the inverted gradient looks kind of flat. It's OK
<didrocks> Trevinho: and with traditional decoration?
<Trevinho> let me showit
<didrocks> which is smaller than headerbar
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/OCY3V6mN/
<willcooke> jamesh, got it installed.  But hitting problems straight away.  GNOME Software problems I think.  Will report a bug
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/nRdMOfJq/
<Trevinho> THis is not the nicest because of the menus, but still better compared to the double panel
<Trevinho> unfortunately it's a lot of vertical space, but we can't do much
<duflu> Trevinho, try flatter? (less dark at the top)
<duflu> Or even better, if you were working all night then sleep
<didrocks> yeah, I find it before a big bar
<Trevinho> duflu: you mean in both cases?
<duflu> Trevinho, I meant in the small case, but may would work in both?
<Trevinho> duflu: but it's flatter in backdrop mode, I wouldn't use that in any case
<didrocks> I really find https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/OCY3V6mN/ jarring
<duflu> Not ideal but I think it is an improvement
 * duflu still votes for a black panel
<didrocks> flat design mixing with gradient? hum :/
<didrocks> let's see if Trevinho can come with something better
<didrocks> but I really dislike the inverted gradient
<duflu> I think the real problem is the panel
<duflu> This whole problem exists because of the gradient in the panel
<didrocks> at the fit and finish sprint hackfest, we were in favor of the gradient. You can check as well what popey and willcooke thinks about it now (I think it's not reasonable to change this now so close to release IMHO)
<Trevinho> Yeah... I agree, so one of the two. However the inverted gradient to me fixes the problem if we want to keep the top panel.
 * duflu would also accept always-transparent if not black
 * Trevinho would just open a vote in between us... I had to do it during the sprint I knew :P
<duflu> I think the inverted gradient is better... but also think it will generate bug reports still
<Trevinho> It's still something we did in the past and nobody coplained so far
<duflu> Maybe leave the bug open and do something more dramatic in 18.04
<Trevinho> it's even true that it was just for headerbars
<Trevinho> but, stil...
<Trevinho> as they become basically toolbars in unity, loosing their window buttons
<duflu> Yeah to be fair the inverted gradient looks good in the wider headerbar
<didrocks> wider headerbar is fine to me as well
<didrocks> maybe Trevinho, you can change the gradient for the thin bar?
<Trevinho> I can, you mean you'd like it to be  less strong?
<duflu> Good news everybody... this is at least the only visual quality theme bug significance, apparently :)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bugs?field.tag=visual-quality
<didrocks> Trevinho: if possible, yes
<duflu> of significance
<Trevinho> it should be, need to check since we end up in the world of causalities (need to cover ssd, csd, wayland and x are different here)
<Trevinho> but it's possible
<didrocks> duflu:     if ( Main.sessionMode.currentMode != 'user' ) {
<didrocks>         return;
<Trevinho> just not usre what the result
<didrocks>     }
<didrocks> this is why some extensions don't work
<didrocks> we are in a mode inheriting user mode
<didrocks> but not the "user" mode itself
<duflu> didrocks, interesting. But I don't really know what that means and also don't use the affected extensions. Was only triaging the bug
<didrocks> Trevinho: give it a try maybe and we can revisit?
<didrocks> duflu: yeah, it needs to be fixed in upstream extensions
<didrocks> but that's also why it's "failing silently"
<oSoMoN> didrocks, Laney : your comments appreciated on https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gdm/ubuntu-xorg-fallback-session/+merge/331824
<Laney> oSoMoN: thanks for working on the fix, please could you file it in bz and get a review from halfline?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: at least, confirming that I don't see any leaks or double unwanted free :)
<Trevinho> didrocks:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/PNZ7CuJK/
<Trevinho> duflu: ?
<Laney> we're still working on theme changes for artful?
<duflu> Trevinho, I would approve. But I also want 18.04 to be better :)
<Trevinho> that's another thing
<Trevinho> Laney: you know... little things are big thing
<Trevinho> s*
<didrocks> Trevinho: looks better to me
<oSoMoN> Laney, doing
<duflu> "theme changes" isn't quite right. Saying that just implies casual design changes whereas this is a bug that's been reported by multiple people.
<duflu> It's graduated a bit
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok tomorrow I'll check if all the rules are respected
<Trevinho> time for sleep again
<didrocks> Trevinho: have a good night!
<didrocks> duflu: FYI, only 2 of the 4 extensions you set on the bug are broken on the ubuntu session only
<didrocks> the other is due to Shell 3.26 API changes, and are broken everyone
<duflu> didrocks, not my bug. I didn't list them :)
<didrocks> duflu: you assigned me though :p
<didrocks> duflu: more info on bug #1721117 if you are interested
<ubot5> bug 1721117 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Many Gnome extensions don't work with gnome-shell in 17.10, but works in vanilla gnome" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721117
<jibel> Laney, can you remove i386 images from cdimage? for the build 20171005 i386 images are from the 3rd which is confusing
<Laney> yes I know, I asked in #ubuntu-release yesterday and I need to find out whether to manually delete them or if they will rotate off, I don't want to break things
<jibel> okay, thanks
<Laney> like they're referenced in the md5sums file and others
<Laney> so it's not a matter of rm *i386*
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, can we delete the vivid/wily/precise/yakkey builds from the chromium PPA please? :)
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, sure, I’ll do that in a sec
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> it makes my life slightly easier, because our tool wants to copy all of the old binaries too so I have to keep specifying the list of releases
<oSoMoN> Laney, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788552
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788552 in general "Ensure wayland -> xorg fallback to the corresponding session" [Normal,New]
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, deletion requested
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, thanks
<tseliot> Laney: hey, the new nvidia has landed in artful proposed. Can you drop my workaround for gdm, please?
<Laney> ok
<Laney> tseliot: do you get 384 in all circumstances?
<tseliot> Laney: what do you mean?
<Laney> I mean
<Laney> that if you're on an older version then your workaround is still necessary
<Laney> so can that happen?
<tseliot> Laney: the 375 is going to be migrated to the new driver. Transitional packages will take care of that
<tseliot> so, no, you can't use the old series
<Laney> alright, that's what I wanted to know
<Laney> thanks
<oSoMoN> Laney, the latest changes in the gdm3 source package are not in lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gdm/ubuntu, is that an oversight?
<Laney> oSoMoN: I think mdeslaur did that upload - maybe he didn't use the VCS, happens sometimes
<oSoMoN> willcooke, FYI https://webengineshackfest.org/slides/the-chromium-wayland-project-by-antonio-gomes-and-maksim-sisov.pdf (slides from the presentation, video will be made available later)
<willcooke> thanks oSoMoN, reading now
<mdeslaur> oSoMoN, Laney: whoops, sorry about that
<Laney> mdeslaur: np, do you have it or should I import the dsc?
<mdeslaur> Laney: I don't have it anymore, could you import it please?
<Laney> fo sho
<mdeslaur> thx
<Laney> done
<oSoMoN> thanks!
 * Laney is reviewing that patch ;-)
<Lowas> Are there any light-themes for gnome-shell, gnome-shell-extensions, and ubuntu-session?
<Lowas> GTK 3.24-GTK 3.26
<Lowas> in ubuntu themes for gnome shell user-themes is not present
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, would you mind also copying chromium-browser 61.0.3163.100-0ubuntu1.1378 to artful-proposed?
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, I can't copy it, but I uploaded the source this morning
<chrisccoulson> it's sat in the queue waiting for approval
<oSoMoN> right, I didn't think of checking the queue
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> 11:26 according to #ubuntu-release :)
<chrisccoulson> well, 11:26 in my timezone
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, you should probably get permissions to upload stuff from the desktop package set (chromium is in that)
<chrisccoulson> I can't remember what the process for that is. Laney?
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Developers
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<Laney> np
<Laney> basically have enough sponsored uploads, write on the list and get +3
<Laney> if it's for just one package then PPU might be more appropriate, that's via the DMB
<chrisccoulson> I've sponsored quite a few chromium uploads already
<chrisccoulson> I don't know who does the LO ones, but there's probably enough there
<chrisccoulson> heh, I'm still in ~ubuntu-desktop :)
<oSoMoN> yeah, I was waiting to get a few more sponsored uploads before applying, Laney should I apply for PPU for chromium and libreoffice, or ubuntu-desktop membership?
<Lowas> #ubuntu-themes or other channer where IS?
<oSoMoN> Laney, thanks for the review, I’ll work on an update after lunch
<Lowas> #ubuntu-design
<Laney> oSoMoN: not sure, ubuntu-desktop is a bit more general than what you tend to focus on but maybe it's OK
<Laney> I think we'd normally expect wider contributions
<Laney> but dunno, should ask others
<Laney> and np on the review!
<oSoMoN> yeah, that's what I thought so too, in any case I guess I can start with PPU applications
<jbicha> hi, I think we can postpone LP: #1702894 to bb, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1702894 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Artful) "ubiquity fails to start under wayland" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702894
<GunnarHj> Laney: I have an idea (rather horrible, actually) re bug #1662031. Since seb128 seems to not be here today, do you possibly have time to consider the latest comment in the bug report?
<ubot5> bug 1662031 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Artful) "Switching language and format broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662031
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Hi Jeremy, any chance you can sponsor bug #1707929?
<ubot5> bug 1707929 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Revert blacklisting of Indic layouts" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707929
<oSoMoN> didrocks, Laney : https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788552#c2 is a very good point, is there a good reason why we don't rename the fallback sessions to remove the "-xorg" suffixes?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788552 in general "Ensure wayland -> xorg fallback to the corresponding session" [Normal,New]
<didrocks> oSoMoN: if people have a wayland capable device and want to use the X session (for instance, to use gparted, synaptic, or because they have bad experiences on wayland), that will prevent them to use it
<didrocks> like, no choice in the selection picker dialog
<oSoMoN> didrocks, do you mean that the basename of the session file is used as unique key, instead of the full path, and thus two "ubuntu.desktop" in two different locations would not show up as two separate sessions?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: exactly
<oSoMoN> I can actually test that easily in a VM
<didrocks> please retest
<oSoMoN> that would be unfortunate
<oSoMoN> testing now
<didrocks> but I'm pretty sure I did try this
<didrocks> and that was the result
<didrocks> (hence I went to the -xorg path)
<didrocks> well, first -wayland
<didrocks> then we put wayland by default
<didrocks> hence inverting
<oSoMoN> indeed
<oSoMoN> I can confirm that the wayland sessions shadow the xorg ones
<didrocks> I still think it's important to give the xorg option to the user
<didrocks> (at least until LTS included)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I answered halfline's suggestion on the bug report
<mhall119> kenvandine: hey man, any update on the GNOME migration docs?
<didrocks> jbicha: not sure if you noticed, but you may be interested: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=877761
<ubot5> Debian bug 877761 in src:glib2.0 "glib2.0: Desktop actions are not translated when querying localized version" [Normal,Open]
<didrocks> jbicha: it's a fix against the debian patch to support gettext in .desktop files
<kenvandine> mhall119, i worked on them a bit this week, still working on them
<kenvandine> davidcalle, ^^  have you made any progress?
<andyrock> good morning!
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, fyi https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=112590
<ubot5> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 112590 in Base "Base forms open maximum size each time with GTK3 VCL backend" [Normal,New]
<mhall119> kenvandine: where is the work being done? Somewhere we can share with the engagement team?
<kenvandine> https://wiki.gnome.org/UbuntuMigrationToGNOME
<oSoMoN> good evening everyone
<Laney> night osTAB TABT ABTABTAB
<Laney> quiet day
<qengho> HI LANEY
<Laney> much better, I knew I could rely on qengho
<Laney> Alanis is also keeping me company
<qengho> Did flipping Z->A expose many distro ordering assumptions in scripts, around the shop?
<Laney> I fixed a few
<Laney> e.g. https://git.launchpad.net/autopkgtest-cloud/commit/?id=49e6e401daff792c65880a3454a83096232aeb3c
<Laney> sorted(list, key=distro_info.UbuntuDistroInfo().all.index) is a fun way of doing it that I found
<qengho> "key=ALL_UBUNTU_RELEASES.index" nice
<jbicha> Laney: I think I'll just wait for 18.04 for LP: #1714866 but I'll try to get some kind of testing for you for LP: #1717216 this weekend
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1714866 in libproxy (Ubuntu) "Update libproxy to 0.4.15" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714866
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1717216 in libsoup2.4 (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync libsoup2.4 2.60.0-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1717216
<Laney> alright!
<Laney> thanks
 * Laney is off, laters pals
 * qengho waves.
<willcooke> hey qengho!  How are you?
<qengho> willcooke: Great. You? De-jetlagged?
<willcooke> Just in time to head back to NY for another week on Saturday :/
<willcooke> right, calling it a night
<willcooke> l8r d00dz
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-06
<jamesh> robert_ancell: do you have any idea about the "Unexpected change ID returned" error Will mentioned?
<jamesh> it looks like it comes from snapd-glib rather than snapd itself
<robert_ancell> jamesh: I'm looking at it now, it looks like snapd-glib is confused by what snapd is returning
<jamesh> I'm wondering if somehow two install processes are being started, and one is getting the change notifications from the other
<jamesh> I tried starting install, then killing gnome-software and starting again, but that didn't trigger it
<robert_ancell> jamesh: you haven't been able to trigger either?
<jamesh> no
<jamesh> maybe my internet isn't fast enough? :)
<robert_ancell> jamesh: is will running a newer version of snap than in the archive? It's not clear from that email thread if this is related to the polkit changes at all
<jamesh> robert_ancell: he would have been running snapd 2.28 from the candidate channel
<robert_ancell> jamesh: how do you enable that?
<jamesh> robert_ancell: as in the email: "sudo snap refresh --channel=candidate core"
<robert_ancell> here goes...
<robert_ancell> jamesh: does that expose the polkit configuration to the system?
<jamesh> robert_ancell: no.  I needed to copy it out of the core snap (also as mentioned in the email)
<robert_ancell> I get the issues now
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> happy friday desktopers!
<seb128> lut oSoMoN ;-)
<oSoMoN> salut seb128 :)
<jibel> morning all
<seb128> salut jibel
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Salut oSoMoN, seb128, jibel, didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> hey duflu
<duflu> Hello from the world of no-longer-jet-lagged
<duflu> Maybe
 * didrocks is still a little bit jet lagged as couldn't get a full night of sleep since back due to child sick
<duflu> didrocks, I'm with you... last night was my first proper 8 hours since NY
<didrocks> week-end soon at least :)
<flocculant> didrocks: children, so reliant - about time they all just grew up :D
<duflu> Growing up is overrated :)
<flocculant> :D
<flocculant> I'm a 55 year old teenager \o/
<didrocks> ;)
 * duflu is 21... almost twice
<flocculant> whippersnapper then :)
<didrocks> duflu: FYI, my GNOME Shell upload is going to "close" the bluerryness font bug
<didrocks> duflu: I think we can then reopen it, but showing up at least we have done something to tone down the issue
<duflu> didrocks, yes reopening is fine. I listed the four tasks in Trello
<didrocks> oh, didn't see that
<didrocks> great :)
<duflu> Also corrected the upstream bug links in LP today
<Trevinho> hey guys
<Trevinho> duflu and didrocks, please have a look at the new gradient.. :)
<duflu> Trevinho, is it in updates? a screenshot?
<didrocks> Trevinho: unsure I'll have time today, but Monday at worst, if the package is built, I'm ok installing it for the day though
<Trevinho> duflu: it's in the MP
<Trevinho> didrocks: no worries, thanks
<didrocks> Trevinho: did you rebuild it in bileto?
<Trevinho> didrocks: yep
<didrocks> wgeting the deb
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum
<didrocks> Trevinho: I installed new light-themes
<didrocks> I don't see the gradient being inversed
<Trevinho> didrocks: for getting it applied to the shell you might restart it, it should apply instantly in CSDs
<Trevinho> well once restarted them or changed the theme
<Trevinho> and back to  Ambiance
<didrocks> Trevinho: sure, once the app restarted
<Trevinho> didrocks: headerbars too? :o
<didrocks> so, the shell is still doing for xwayland app, true
<didrocks> let me see, I've only tried with old-style title bar
<didrocks> yeah, headrbars are inversed
<Trevinho> didrocks: for old style if in Xorg you can alt+f2 -> r, otherwise need a restart
 * didrocks wonders if alt+F2, r works
<Trevinho> didrocks: not in wayland
<didrocks> ofc :p
<didrocks> you thought I've never hack the shell?
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> I find the gradient on top very dark
<didrocks> like, you clearly see a line between the top bar and top of the apps
<GunnarHj> Good morning seb128!
<Trevinho> didrocks: that is wanted
<Trevinho> didrocks: it has to look like a "shado" on it to me..
<didrocks> Trevinho: maybe it's just a question of habits
<didrocks> let's see what duflu thinks
<GunnarHj> seb128: Can we talk about bug #1662031?
<ubot5> bug 1662031 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Artful) "Switching language and format broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662031
<Trevinho> didrocks: sure.. I mean, I can make it even lighter, as I did before... See the yesterday's screenshot if you prfer
<duflu> Trevinho, sorry, deep in mutter
 * duflu finds the bug 
<didrocks> Trevinho: I find it just a little bit too dark, I like the feeling and idea, just a little bit lighter on top would be great IMHO)
<Trevinho> duflu: no worries, check it once you've time
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok
<duflu> Trevinho, that would be next week so I'll look now
<didrocks> Trevinho: I like more the :backdrop state
<seb128> hey Trevinho GunnarHj
<Trevinho> didrocks: feel free to play with the shade if you've a second :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: not really until next week :p
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, but if we don't add difference we don't have states at all..
<Trevinho> so, we've to add something to differentiate
<willcooke> morning all
<Trevinho> hi seb128 and willcooke
<duflu> Trevinho, in other news, did I spot you running a standalone gnome-shell instance? How?
<Laney> moin
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<duflu> and Laney
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Laney
 * willcooke wonders what timezone Trevinho is in today 
<seb128> hey willcooke Laney
<willcooke> I'm assuming he hasn't been to bed yet, rather than up early
<seb128> GunnarHj, we can talk about it but I'm unsure to have an opinion without having it properly debugged and understanding the issue
<GunnarHj> seb128: I posted an idea in the latest comment. It's kind of a desperate workaround. OTOH it wouldn't be fun to see a release where the users cannot switch language from the GUI.
<duflu> Trevinho, MP updated.
<duflu> Although telling you here is redundant
<Trevinho> :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, I think we need to properly debug the issue and not use that workaround
<Trevinho> never it si
<Trevinho> is*
<GunnarHj> seb128: That's what I'd prefer too. But it's only 4 working days left to FF. Will you (or somebody else) have the time to debug it?
<seb128> GunnarHj, also I don't think your "cannot switch language from the GUI" is true
<seb128> I've used the language panel in g-c-c several times and my locale changes fine
<GunnarHj> seb128: I think it depends. If only LANG is set in /etc/default/locale, it's only LANG which will not be correct if you switch language, while LANGUAGE will. In those cases those apps which understand gettext will be displayed with the correct language, but e.g. Firefox and LibreOffice won't.
<Laney> hi duflu didrocks seb128
<Laney> happy friday
<GunnarHj> seb128: But the installer usually sets both LANG and LANGUAGE, if that hasn't been changed lately.
<seb128> Laney, happy friday!
<seb128> GunnarHj, well I don't know, I did fresh artful install and changing the lang between french and english in g-c-c works fine for me
<seb128> it tells me to restart my session
<seb128> and when restarted the strings on strings are in the other locale
<seb128> so it would be good to have a description of the bug including steps of the users
<seb128> also there is no duplicate and 1 person listed as affected on the bug
<GunnarHj> seb128: Does the content of ~/.pam_environment match the output of the locale command for you?
<seb128> I don't know
<seb128> I don't think g-c-c writes ~/.pam_environment, does it?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes. There are patches in g-c-c which makes it do so. We are not using vanilla GNOME for this stuff.
<GunnarHj> seb128: But I can add a step-by-step use case to the bug report, to clarify the issue.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I just booted artful daily in a vm in french, opened g-c-c, went to locale, changed locale to german, it asks me to restart the session, I did and now the session is in german
<GunnarHj> seb128: Firefox too?
<GunnarHj> seb128: What's in /etc/default/locale?
<GunnarHj> seb128: And what does locale output?
<seb128> ~/.pam_environment has its LC_*= still to fr_FR.UTF-8
<seb128> dunno, need to restart that vm
<seb128> grrrr at GNOME using so much ram
<seb128> my vms keep hanging, I think because they get out of ram
<seb128> they work fine with unity
<GunnarHj> seb128: The LC_* (or some of them) in French seems to be correct. But both LANG and LANGUAGE should be German, if it works.
<seb128> they are
<GunnarHj> seb128: Really? Sounds like I should try again on an updated artful then.
<seb128> or maybe your upgrade system has differences from a fresh one
<seb128> you are right that firefox is still in french though
<GunnarHj> seb128: So LANG is fr_FR.UTF-8 if you run the locale command, right?
<seb128>  /etc/default/locale has LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"
<seb128> yes
<GunnarHj> seb128: Right, that's it.
<seb128> but LANGUAGE=de_DE:en
<GunnarHj> seb128: That's because LANGUAGE wasn't set it /etc/default/locale.
<GunnarHj> seb128: So my claim seems to be correct: Something (GDM?) overrides ~/.pam_environment with what's in /etc/default/locale.
<seb128> GunnarHj, could be yes
<seb128> oSoMoN, still looking for things to debug? ;-)
<GunnarHj> seb128: Consider a use case where somebody in 17.04 has filled up /etc/default/locale with several variables by "applying system-wide" from Language Support. Then, if they upgrade to 17.10, the locale command output will basically be stuck as a whole irrespective of what's in ~/.pam_environment.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I don't disagree there is a bug, I just think we need to make them sourced in the proper order
<seb128> and not workaround by making pam writing more files
<GunnarHj> seb128: I agree, indeed I do. So the question is how important it is to fix it before the release.
<seb128> important enough
<oSoMoN> seb128, yeah, I don't mind giving a hand
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'd be happy to help, but I already tried to figure out what's going on, and failed.
<seb128> oSoMoN, you read the backlog/understand the problem?
<oSoMoN> seb128, reading now
<GunnarHj> seb128, oSoMoN: It may be worth mentioning that the bug was filed due to the behavior of Ubuntu GNOME 16.10, so it's not something new which has popped up in the current cycle.
<oSoMoN> GunnarHj, seb128: I think I understand the issue, I'll take a look in a moment
<GunnarHj> seb128, oSoMoN: The issue was not present in Ubuntu GNOME before GDM3.
<GunnarHj> oSoMoN: Sounds great, thanks!
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<seb128> k, testing done, going for an early lunch, be back later
<duflu> didrocks, almost EOW. I have some progress. Unconditionally init the font rendering to something ugly. Then 10 seconds later I try to set it to something nice but instead it resets to the defaults
<duflu> At least it is changing
<duflu> Same works on the gdm3 login screen
<didrocks> duflu: waow, interesting… we could debug the reset I think
<didrocks> but yeah, enjoy your EOW!
<duflu> didrocks, Interesting indeed that I can get both the shell and login screen to change rendering dynamically. At least something works
<Laney> jamesh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie/+bug/1720331 might interest you
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1720331 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "Whoopsie continually relaunching" [Medium,Triaged]
<Laney> :-)
 * jamesh looks
<Laney> might end up being a whoopsie bug, but thought you'd want to see it
<duflu> didrocks, OK it's working now. I'll wire it to respond to gsettings next week
<jamesh> is it whoopsie or whoopsie-preferences that is spinning?
<didrocks> nice work duflu! :)
 * Laney didn't make it happen yet
<Laney> jamesh: ah, ok, I killed whoopsie-preferences when the panel was open (trying to simulate an exit-on-timeout) and it happened
 * didrocks just counted: 606 comments on the "GNOME Shell transition" series
<Laney> 60 more
<didrocks> ;)
<oSoMoN> GunnarHj, I commented on bug #1662031, /etc/default/locale gets updated when switching language in g-c-c
<ubot5> bug 1662031 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Artful) "Switching language and format broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662031
<oSoMoN> (both LANG and LANGUAGE)
<GunnarHj> oSoMoN: Saw it. /etc/default/locale being written to is news to me, and I don't think that's what seb128 observed either. I'll recheck.
<jamesh> Laney: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25685190/ <- this is the d-bus traffic after whoopsie-preferences is killed or exits on timeout
<jamesh> Laney: I'll have a look at it on Monday
<Laney> jamesh: nice one, want to self-assign the bug?
<jamesh> yep
<Laney> thanks
<GunnarHj> oSoMoN: Just tested on an updated artful, and /etc/default/locale was not being written to for me. Did you possibly click "Manage Installed Languages" to open Language Support and then clicked "Apply System-Wide"?
<oSoMoN> GunnarHj, no I didn't, unless that's the default for new installs
<GunnarHj> oSoMoN: No, no, just asked since it would have explained why /etc/default/locale was changed. I couldn't reproduce that.
<seb128> oSoMoN, g-c-c writing to /etc/default/locale sounds weird since it's an user process and don't request you polkit auth to change language
<oSoMoN> seb128, indeed
<oSoMoN> let me retest again, just to make sure I wasn't looking at the wrong file or something
<seb128> oSoMoN, I tried earlier on a livecd image and only LANG was in /etc/default/locale
<seb128> upgrades might be differents
<seb128> or language-selector or something might have written things in there in the past
<jamesh> seb128: /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla would seem to allow an active interactive user in the sudo group to set the locale without entering their password
<seb128> oSoMoN, anyway the problem as I understood it as that /etc/default/locale was sourced after ~/.pam_environment since it overwrites the values that are in there
<seb128> jamesh, ah, good hint, thanks
<seb128> oSoMoN, ^
<seb128> oSoMoN, you didn't select the button on the top right "login screen" right?
<seb128> that can be confusing and in that mode it might write to etc
<oSoMoN> seb128, where is that button? I only changed the language from the "Region & Language" screen in g-c-c
<seb128> oSoMoN, in the headerbar of that screen it the top right
<seb128> it changes the content of the panel to be user vs login screen
<oSoMoN> huh, I don't have any buttons in the headerbar of that screen
<oSoMoN> gnome-control-center 3.26.0-0ubuntu3
<GunnarHj> seb128, oSoMoN: But even if you somehow would be permitted to write to /etc, the code in g-c-c (via accountsservice) does not write to /etc - it writes to ~/.pam_environment. So in any case it's a mystery.
<seb128> oSoMoN, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/language.png
<seb128> oSoMoN, yours doesn't look like that one?
<seb128> oSoMoN, anyway, I think the issue what I said earlier, if you write config to /etc/default/locale and ~/.pam_environment, log in, the /etc one is the one set, user preference should take over the system one
<oSoMoN> seb128, my screen looks exactly like yours except that I don't have that "Écran de connexion" button in the headerbar, that's weird…
<oSoMoN> seb128, but I can work on a fix regardless
<GunnarHj> oSoMoN: Indeed. The issue, as seb128 and I understand it, is that if the same variable is set by both /etc/default/locale and ~/pam_environment, and with different values, the value according to /etc/default/locale gets effective. It should be the other way around.
<oSoMoN> yup
<seb128> oSoMoN, you might not be in the right group to be able to change the login screen options
<oSoMoN> seb128, could be yes
<oSoMoN> and btw inotifywatch confirms that changing the language in g-c-c triggers writes to /etc/default/locale
<seb128> oSoMoN, oh, it could also that you only have one user on your machine and GNOME chooses that button only when there are several users accounts
<seb128> that would make sense because on an one user system there is no reason to not change the system
<seb128> that would also explain the difference maybe
<oSoMoN> seb128, right, that makes sense!
 * oSoMoN creates a second user in his VM
<GunnarHj> seb128: The install I tested with has only one user. Still no writing to /etc/default/locale.
<seb128> GunnarHj, one problem at the time
<GunnarHj> :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, oSoMoN, the code/logic is https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/tree/panels/region/cc-region-panel.c#n360
<seb128> so depends of autologin also
<seb128> GunnarHj, do you use autologin?
<seb128> which the livecd does
<GunnarHj> seb128: No autologin.
<seb128>                 if (priv->login_auto_apply)
<seb128>                         set_system_language (self, language);
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> difference in behaviour in the ui might explain due to number of users, autologin, etc
<seb128> the issue remains the priority of the files and /etc being applied after ~/.pam_environment
<oSoMoN> yep
<oSoMoN> I'll dive deeper into that after lunch
<jbicha> what day is Final Freeze?
<seb128> jbicha, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseSchedule says aoc
<seb128> oct 12th
<seb128> oSoMoN, enjoy your lunch
<GunnarHj> seb128, oSoMoN: I have my doubts about that logic. A bit presumptive. Anyway, the main issue with the priority of the files is the most important one.
<seb128> GunnarHj, right, we can have a look at the logic for autologin etc in another report
<seb128> brb, changing location, back online in 10 min or less
<seb128> Laney, do you know if anyone tested firmware updates on 17.10? just saw bug #1719797 unsure if it's an individual report or maybe something we should verify to see if it works (unsure how to test it, requires hardware with an update available)
<ubot5> bug 1719797 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Firmware update seemingly not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719797
<GunnarHj> seb128: Now when Olivier is helping with the language settings bug, any chance you can sponsor bug #1707929? :)
<ubot5> bug 1707929 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Revert blacklisting of Indic layouts" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707929
<seb128> GunnarHj, let me have a look
<GunnarHj> seb128: The only change is an additional Debian level patch.
<tjaalton> is there still some ubuntu diff?
<tjaalton> looks like it
<seb128> yes
<Laney> seb128: don't know, I did the logitech update some weeks ago through gnome-software and it worked for me
<Laney> ask Robert
<Laney> I think there's a way to test the fwupd stuff
<seb128> k, will do next week
<seb128> thanks
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok. great!
<seb128> GunnarHj, uploaded
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ah, so next week was something else... Thanks!
<seb128> GunnarHj, next week?
<seb128> oh
<GunnarHj> seb128: ;)
<seb128> GunnarHj, that was replying to Iain about asking Robert
<seb128> since Robert is in .nz and off for the w.e now
<GunnarHj> Get it.
<seb128> sorry about the confusion
<seb128> tseliot, hey, could you have a look to bug #1721394?
<ubot5> bug 1721394 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu) "Cannot open nvidia-settings on pc with a hybrid device (or use prime-select), missing python" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721394
<tseliot> seb128: I'll take care of it. Thanks for bringing it to my attention
<seb128> tseliot, thanks!
<jbicha> seb128: we should defer LP: #1702894 to 18.04, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1702894 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Artful) "ubiquity fails to start under wayland" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1702894
<seb128> jbicha, yes
<willcooke> Trevinho, is this fixed now?  Are we distro patching or is it in 3.236.1?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1717923
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1717923 in Mutter "17.10 GNOME: Unable to log in: invalid monitor configuration, Logical monitors not adjecent" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jbicha> willcooke: that bug is still unfixed
<jbicha>  I'm guessing you can duplicate it by trying to use the monitors.xml I attached on the upstream bug
<andyrock> good morning
<willcooke> hmm, I thought Trevinho and Jonas got it fixed.  Lets wait until Marco is back online and find out for sure
<willcooke> hey andyrock
<jbicha> willcooke: actually I can't duplicate the bug any more with my monitors.xml so I'll go ahead and close the bugs
<willcooke> jbicha, I'd like Trevinho to close it with a comment about how it was fixed
<willcooke> because the upstream bug doesnt have any more info either, and it would be good to have a record of how it came to be fixed
<willcooke> rather than "it stopped doing it" :)
<jbicha> didrocks: do you want to try demoting xterm again, or do you think I need to add alternate dependencies on gnome-terminal from xinit and xorg first?
<jbicha> LP: #1720482
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1720482 in xterm (Ubuntu) "Demote xterm to universe" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720482
<jbicha> cc'ing tjaalton on that ^
<didrocks> jbicha: who did promote it again? I didn't promote it on purpose and I told that the alternate was the way to go
<jbicha> I don't know, there's no easy logs for promotion/demotions, right?
<jbicha> I did the tk8.6 alternate upload but not xinit and xorg yet
<gQuigs> I definitely saw it get out of the image...
<jbicha> gQuigs: yes, that happened but I think demoting it to universe well help in getting it marked as a suggested removal when people upgrade
<gQuigs> gotcha
<jbicha> GunnarHj: hi, Ubuntu Budgie 17.10 includes gnome-getting-started-docs but it's not useful there and they don't want it
<jbicha> can you drop the Recommends on it from ubuntu-docs and I can add it to ubuntu-desktop instead?
<oSoMoN> seb128, a quick update on the language selection bug: it appears pam_env.so is setting the env from /etc/default/locale only, and not reading ~/.pam_environment afterwards to override, I'm adding some logging to find out why
<gQuigs> hmm... afaict ibus-sunpinyin is the only thing holding in pyrhon2 now?
<gQuigs> yup, fresh install doesn't have python2 (but is in live session) -  ponders if still required for printers/sharing
<mdeslaur> seb128, jbicha: "About this computer" in the flashback session or by searching "about" in the ubuntu session doesn't bring up the about page...is that a known issue?
<jbicha> are you asking about the Ubuntu session? or just Flashback?
<mdeslaur> jbicha: both
<mdeslaur> I'm filing a bug, one sec
<jbicha> mdeslaur: I can file a patch for gnome-control-center
<mitya57> mdeslaur, not working “About this computer” is in indicator-session, right?
<mdeslaur> "gnome-control-center about" on the command line doesn't work either
<jbicha> mitya57: you'll want 'gnome-control-center info overview'
<mitya57> jbicha, thanks
<jbicha> gnome-control-center info-overview (needs the hyphen)
<mdeslaur> bug 1721802
<ubot5> bug 1721802 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "About doesn't show about page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721802
<mdeslaur> the .desktop file is wrong too
<jbicha> yes, I'm patching gnome-control-center to fix the .desktop :)
<mitya57> mdeslaur, can you please file one more bug for indicator-session? Then I will create a MP
<mdeslaur> sure
<mdeslaur> mitya57: 1721804
<mdeslaur> bug 1721804
<ubot5> bug 1721804 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "About this computer doesn't open the about tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721804
<mitya57> Thanks!
<mdeslaur> thanks jbicha, mitya57
<mitya57> Subscribed you to the MP.
<jbicha> seb128: should we drop the patch to include the old gnome-control-center shell now that the new shell is more stable?
<mitya57> mdeslaur, by the way, does the new gnome-flashback 3.26 work fine for you?
<mdeslaur> seemed to work in the vm I tried
<mitya57> Great!
<jbicha> gQuigs: python-samba is also on the live iso but not in the default install (because of cifs-utils) LP: #1693460
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1693460 in samba (Ubuntu) "python-samba lacks python3 support" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1693460
<seb128> jbicha, +1
<jbicha> kenvandine: did you see the reply to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/788016 ?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788016 in general "Add snap packaging" [Normal,New]
<gQuigs> reported it against ubiquity (to get the logs).. not sure where it should go next - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1721812
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1721812 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Python2 removed during install" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> gQuigs: why is it a bug for python2 to not be installed by default?
<jbicha> if a package needs python2.7 to be installed it needs to depend on it
<mitya57> I agree with jbicha, it is not a bug
<gQuigs> jbicha: I'd be fine, if we removed it.. but we have it in a middle ground
<kenvandine> jbicha, yeah, i've been meaning to respond
<jbicha> there are several things on the live iso that aren't in the default install (you pointed out another one in your bug already)
<kenvandine> jbicha, thx for the prod :)
<jbicha> kenvandine: I was just following links from Will's weekly newsletter :)
<gQuigs> I did, what?
<gQuigs> jbicha: ^?
<jbicha> gQuigs: here's a whole list of stuff we have in the live install but not necessarily in the default install:
<jbicha> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.artful/view/head:/live
<jbicha> that's intended and is not a bug
<jbicha> (you mentioned ibus-sunpinyin)
<gQuigs> jbicha: right, that's the only item holding the full python2 on the livecd
 * oSoMoN goes afk, back online later tonight for further investigation of bug #1662031
<ubot5> bug 1662031 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Artful) "Switching language and format broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1662031
<gQuigs> from a QA perspective it means other things that might use python2 (like python-talloc aren't being tested as much)
<jbicha> gQuigs: python-samba is keeping python2 on the live cd too
<jbicha> there probably are some packages that need python2 but are missing a dependency on it
<gQuigs> jbicha: maybe I'm just missing something.. why is python-samba needed only on the livecd?
<jbicha> gQuigs: cifs-utils is needed on the livecd, and that eventually pulls in python-samba
<jbicha> since a lot of our developer tools still require python2, most developers aren't doing much testing of installs without python2
<jbicha> but that's not a bug in our installer, it si a bug in the specific package
<gQuigs> moved to ubuntu-meta, as low
<GunnarHj> jbicha: I can fix bug #1721795 for ubuntu-docs. You set it to "fix committed"; was that a mistake?
<ubot5> bug 1721795 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Move Recommends: gnome-getting-started-docs from ubuntu-docs to ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721795
<jbicha> GunnarHj: yes, I've the tasks properly now
<GunnarHj> jbicha: Ok.
<Laney>  night
<Laney> see you monday from NYC (again)
<willcooke> night all, same as Laney said
<seb128> jbicha, that g-c-c info not working sounds like that g-c-c should have an alias for compat reasons at least until the LTS, other clients might call the same command and have the issue
<seb128> jbicha, doko made some tweaks to try to drop python2 from the iso iirc
<seb128> Laney, have a safe travel
<seb128> oSoMoN, sorry I was out for a while, let's resume that discussion on monday it's w.e time now :)
<jbicha> seb128: well one way to find out which clients are affected is to not have the compability link :/
<seb128> jbicha, you could have the compat link and that codepath trigger apport, would probably be more efficient at reporting the issue than relying on the user to understand the problem and report manually
<jbicha> maybe upstream should rename it back to 'info' and drop the old shell in 3.28?
<seb128> would work for me
<jbicha> upstream is at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788608 if you want to leave a comment there
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788608 in general "info: Fix .desktop for About" [Normal,New]
<seb128> bah, session locked when clicking on an url in hexchat :/
<jbicha> seb128: have you tried polari?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I doubt it fixes gnome-shell locking
<seb128> but it might be a good irc client, I should give it a try
<jbicha> (I still use a command line irc client)
<Trevinho> jbicha: hey
<Trevinho> So I wrote in the bug, but basically we can't reproduce the bug
<Trevinho> Trevinho: you also get it with the last mutter?
<Trevinho> jbicha: ^^^
<jbicha> Trevinho: I don't get the crash any more
<mads_RH> Hello. Can anyone tell me if there's any documentation on creating/editing a Gnome 3 theme?
<ThorHop[m]> mads_RH: there's plenty. But it's more about Freedesktop conventions. Where you put your GTK themes, where you put your mutter window decorations, etc. From there you can find what you need.
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-08
<Gorian> so, I'd done a bit of googling, but no luck so far. I'm trying to disable my FIRST video card so I can use it for kvm GPU passthrough, but no luck so far. The secondary video card is also nvidia, so apparently I should do anything like neaveau.blacklist=1 or whatever, as that blacklists the driver they both used. I've followed this guide: https://f
<Gorian> orums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=231&t=212692 but upon setting up the vfio stuff, it freezes on boot and I have to boot into single user mode
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-01
<duflu> jamesh, was there a logical reason for changing the default branch on https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/pulseaudio ?
<duflu> Hmm, can't be. It changed to "master" which doesn't exist. And so the web interface showed the latest branch instead. Now changed back to "ubuntu"
<jamesh> duflu: I'm not sure how to change the default branch, so it if was something I did it was unintentional
<duflu> jamesh, no, looks like a launchpad bug/change
<duflu> The default branch reverted to "master" which does not exist so confuses the web interface
<jibel> Good morning
<duflu> Morning jibel
<jibel> Hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<jamesh> hi didrocks, jibel
<jibel> Hi jamesh and didrocks
<didrocks> hey jamesh, salut jibel
<jibel> duflu, I reverted the title of bug 1792932 , it's more discoverable for user of cosmic on vbox. Also even if the assertion is the same it may just be a symptom of different root causes.
<ubot5> bug 1792932 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Cosmic Desktop fails to boot in vbox: Xorg assert failure: Xorg: ../../../../dix/privates.c:384: dixRegisterPrivateKey: Assertion `!global_keys[type].created' failed." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1792932
<duflu> jibel, I think assertion failures in general indicate a bug. Even if you arrive at the failure by different means it's a nice clear-cut way to identify the bug by the assertion so should be considered the same bug. The only definite fix for assertion failures is to modify the code so the assertion no longer exists, or never fails
<duflu> But I don't think it's helpful for xenial users etc to say "cosmic" or "vbox"
<duflu> I've said enough on that now and won't change it again
<Nafallo> hmm I see loop devices in Other Locations on nautilus=1:3.26.3-0ubuntu4. known regression?
<Nafallo> on bionic
<didrocks> I didn't hear about it
<didrocks> maybe check with andyrock once he's around, he worked on the lib to hide them
<Nafallo> all of them are lxd. no others.
<didrocks> ah, could be that we only have hidden the snaps, but I don't think it would be a regression then
<didrocks> maybe lxd changed?
<didrocks> worth checking with them :)
<Nafallo> oh, sorry. lxd snaps...
<didrocks> yeah, could be a regression in the lxd snaps maybe, talk to stgraber
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<willcooke> good morning
<willcooke> Happy October
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, hey willcooke
<didrocks> happy october indeed
<oSoMoN> morning willcooke, didrocks
<oSoMoN> goodbye September
<willcooke> Woah, suddenly I've got tab completion inside gmail.
<willcooke> It offers to finish my sentences for me, and it's pretty good
<oSoMoN> not good enough until it learns to write your e-mails entirely for you
<willcooke> :)
<jibel> if it could work for me and pay my taxes it'd be perfect
<oSoMoN> duflu, welcome back
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN, thanks
<willcooke> jibel, out source yourself
<duflu> Morning didrocks, Nafallo, willcooke
<Nafallo> hey duflu :-)
<willcooke> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21043693
<Laney> hai
<duflu> 'lo
<oSoMoN> is https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/high-power-consumption/8191 something we are aware of?
<jibel> I saw it but it's too vague
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, ça va?
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, ouais, et toi ?
<oSoMoN> très bien! les vacances étaient bien?
<seb128> coming back from holidays and realizing you forgot the power block from your laptop and don't have a spare one
<seb128> #fail
<seb128> nickel !
<oSoMoN> perfect excuse for an extra week of holidays to go fetch it
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> feeling relaxed?
<seb128> oSoMoN, I should :)
<seb128> Laney, yes, very much!
<seb128> I wonder if I can find a latitude power block in town
<seb128> I moved my disk to an old laptop but that's slow and noisy :/
<seb128> even slower than my personal old laptop :p
<Nafallo> seb128: eeepc? ;-)
<seb128> what is eeepc?
<seb128> ah, I guess a type of netbook/slow laptop?
<Nafallo> first netbooks. 2008 ;-)
<Nafallo> underclocked celeron @ 630MHz, 4GB DDR, 4GB internal USB stick, 7" screen. something like that.
<Nafallo> actually. probably not 4GB memory :-P
<Laney> I had one of those
<Laney> seb128: where is it? at the holiday place?
<seb128> no, at my place in France
<willcooke> seb128, just buy a new laptop.
<seb128> I could have it send by post, it's going to take a few days though
<seb128> willcooke, I plan to do that, but I probably want a Dell one so need to web order and it's going to take a bit
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> meanwhile I would like a machine I can use to work :)
<willcooke> pfft
<Laney> that's what the cloud is for!
<seb128> or you say it's fine I don't work until new laptop arrive?
 * seb128 goes to the swimming pool
<willcooke> :D
<Nafallo> 512MB memory, not 4GB :-P
<Nafallo> and DDR2
<willcooke> kenvandine, jibel:  WOAH!!!! I connected to the Windows PC via VNC, started an Ubuntu machine in Hyper-V, copied a load of text to the clipboard and then pasted in to an email on this machine!
<jibel> seb128, or buy a generic power supply with interchangeable connectors and power. hopefully one will be compatible.
<willcooke> Ubuntu -> Hyper V -> Windows -> VNC -> Ubuntu
<jibel> willcooke, I'm happy that makes you happy :D
<willcooke> ha, thanks
<Nafallo> seb128: I suppose laptop-ng will be changed with USB-C then ;-)
<Nafallo> charged
<Trevinho> hi all, and welcome back seb128 :)
<seb128> good morning Trevinho!
<oSoMoN> morning Trevinho
<duflu> Morning Trevinho
<willcooke> duflu, jibel thanks for replying to that post that oSoMoN linked to
<willcooke> thanks for pointing it out oSoMoN
<duflu> willcooke, no worries. ~ubuntu-power-consumption is a lonely place these days but mostly because it's much better than it used to be
<duflu> Without the tilde
<duflu> willcooke, I wonder... is Tuesday morning still OK for Australia to submit reports? Same as before. That's bascially "Monday night"
<duflu> I guess the answer is yes unless you're collating them at 2am-ish
<willcooke> duflu, yeah that's totally fine
<willcooke> I dont intend on collating anything, the hub posts should be just that
<willcooke> so as long as there is something for you to read before the meeting so that you can either raise questions on the hub or however we do it
<duflu> I know, but that's the verb which came to mind
<willcooke> that will work
<willcooke> :)
<duflu> I think that will be true either way. We will have all Tuesday to read it
<willcooke> ya
<willcooke> kenvandine, seb128 - is this blocked until the other MIR review goes through?
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-desktop-portal/+bug/1749672
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1749672 in xdg-desktop-portal (Ubuntu) "[MIR] xdg-desktop-portal" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> duflu, that requirement was more for europeans to write the summary on their monday, so robert_ancell has a chance to read them before the meeting (since he's usually off by the time europe starts on tuesday)
<duflu> Yes, he is very close to the international date line. Relatively
<seb128> willcooke, yes
<seb128> oSoMoN, I'm reading the irclog from past week, what happened to "  - prepared and tested 62.0.2 update in a PPA, waiting for feedback from Chris before I upload to cosmic, and I will then proceed to prepare the updates for bionic, xenial and trusty"?
<seb128> still waiting on chrisccoulson?
<seb128> Laney, are the gstreamer point updates somewhat on your todo?
<Laney> somewhere yes
<seb128> good, thx
<seb128> k, I'm almost done with IRC backlog from past week :)
<seb128> didrocks, hey, I see Till mentioned vpn issue past week, which is resolved by a n-m-applet revert (https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/network-manager-applet/issues/20) could you have a look at backporting the change in cosmic? (sorry that you got your name on that one from the update :p)
<gitbot> GNOME issue 20 in network-manager-applet "Cannot import VPN configuration from standard ovpn files" [Closed]
<oSoMoN> asking meld to diff two 70k lines build logs: not a good idea
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> you usually want to sed replace some of things in build log as well, like builddir, to simplify the diff
<Laney> didrocks: ignore that, I started preparing on friday (for debian, then we'll can merge, you can handle that part if you want) (seb128)
<Laney> bubblewrap needs promoting now plz
<seb128> Laney, didrocks, having it through Debian is fine, but what I care about is having it in cosmic before we release, unsure if we plan to remerge n-m-applet at this point so please one of you get it by the way you prefer (merge/cherry pick/...)
<Laney> yes seb
<seb128> thx
<Laney> I would have done the merge but since you pinged I offered it up
 * Laney knows how this works
<seb128> I'm sure Didier is happy to let you handle it :)
<seb128> thx Laney
<Laney> it's not hard to ask
<seb128> Laney, blubblewrap is pulled it by gnome-desktop3 now right?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> yes, looks like it
<Laney> see excuses
<seb128> I got confused by the changelog summary
<seb128> you kept the items in the "remaining changes" section
<seb128> and then listed them as dropped bellow
<seb128> now makes sense :)
<seb128> bah
<seb128> Laney, I did promote it but noticed after that the bug was not "fix commited"
<seb128> I hope I don't get dok_oked over it :p
<Laney> thx
<Laney> I think we said at that meeting that we didn't have to go back to the mir team in this situation
<Laney> but the status might have been wrong since the updates happened before that
 * Laney shrugs, we'll see
<seb128> jbicha, woff2 promoted as well while I was at doing those
 * didrocks is happy to let Laney handling it, ofc :)
<Laney> thx & morning
<didrocks> morning Laney ;)
<didrocks> willcooke: hey, have you seen https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/issues/676#issuecomment-425258757? (got pinged because of the new uploads without those changes)
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 676 in yaru "Ubiquity improvements" [Design, Discussion, Enhancement, Open]
<willcooke> didrocks, what's the ask?  To re-do the sceenshots in the insatller?
<didrocks> willcooke: "I had to change the folder structure a bit, but you can grab the images and CSS from there."
<didrocks> from what I read
<didrocks> I'm trying to convince him to do some launchpad bzr MP so that it's easiest for you to review
<willcooke> didrocks, I still dont follow, what are they asking to be done?
<willcooke> New CSS in the installer?
<willcooke> Ohhh
<willcooke> I thought that link was a picture, it's interactive
<didrocks> yep
<willcooke> Well, I can test it here, but feels a bit too risky for me now
<didrocks> I'll let you answer on the MP
<willcooke> 2 weeks before release, and maaaybe the installer will break
<willcooke> ack
<willcooke> on github right?
<didrocks> trying to teach him launchpad, I'll let you know
<willcooke> oki, well I can reply on the github issue if needed. But I won't just yet otherwise they won't try LP
<willcooke> FTR - happy to merge these right at the start of next cycle, but IMO it's too late this cycle and too risky
<didrocks> willcooke: here you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~madsrh/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/Yaru-CSS/+merge/355913
<andyrock> Trevinho: do you mind cherry-picking https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commit/7ea034c7190d2bd13a0b3ab863df0d6700a1732e and https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/commit/11fb91f60f17f6013e40992563936ac0a98262cb in gnome 3.28 branch ?
<Trevinho> andyrock: join gnome-shell, garnacho said there might be some fallout
<Trevinho> so you might talk better than me there
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<GunnarHj> Hey Laney, can you please look at the FFe request at bug #1791367?
<ubot5> bug 1791367 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "[FFe]: Airplane mode key on Asus ZenBook Flip UX561UD laptop not working in gnome-shell (X or Wayland) but working on console (Cosmic 18.10)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1791367
<Laney> I try not to look at 100% of the desktop issues, so I'd prefer if you ask in #ubuntu-release initially please
<GunnarHj> Laney: Ok, will do.
<Laney> thanks!
<Nafallo> didrocks: it's loops where the backend file has been removed.
<Nafallo> didrocks: so something didn't tore down the loop device before snap removed the file. I suppose I should talk to someone else now? :-)
<didrocks> Nafallo: no, I would still check with Stéphane
<didrocks> as the loop was created by lxd
<Nafallo> didrocks: the snap loops are created by lxd?
<Nafallo> bah. I had to reboot, and of course the issue disappeared...
<didrocks> Nafallo: wait, you told the loop devices were the ones created by lxd?
<didrocks> now, you think it's the one created by snapd?
<Nafallo> didrocks: no, that it was the lxd snap loops...
<didrocks> Nafallo: talk to Stéphane, really, to see if this is the one created by lxd itself or the snap
<Nafallo> it's not related to lxd more than that being the snap that got refreshed...
<didrocks> he would know better than a man in the middle :p
<didrocks> if you are sure it's a snapd issue, please check #snappy
<Nafallo> yeah. will do :-)
<popey> willcooke: added a couple of handy links to your post :)
<willcooke> popey, ah!!! Nice one, thank you.  I will copy that for next time
<willcooke> I like seeing the posts on there already.  Good plan team
<k_alam> Hi, which branch is for merge proposals in ubuntu-themes ? https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+git
<k_alam> ubuntu/devel ?
<didrocks> k_alam: you sure rather use this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes (lp:ubuntu-themes) as the target
<didrocks> the others are some autogenerated by launchpad
<didrocks> (if you are talking about the theme pre-cosmic)
<k_alam> So , using bzr ?
<didrocks> yes, it seems they are using bzr by default
<didrocks> this is for ambiance/radiance
<k_alam> Ah. Right. Thanks. :)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<Laney> just found a "This is a temporary workaround" patch in gnome-shell that is approaching its first birthday 🎂
<Laney> guess that is young in the grand scheme 😉
<didrocks> Laney: what was it? The extension one?
<Laney> workaround_crasher_fractional_scaling.patch
<didrocks> interesting
<Trevinho> when someone has time.. https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+git/gnome-calculator/+merge/355919
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, actually I think it's not either needed anymore with current theming, but not sure... andy did it, but I never have been able to reproduce it
<Trevinho> sil2100: hey, could you check the discussion at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+git/gnome-calculator/+merge/354330 and see if you're ok with that?
<sil2100> Trevinho: let me take a look at it in a minute
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/+bug/1795230 ring any bell to you? (a bit difficult to know what's going on without debug info, I commented asking for details)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1795230 in glib2.0 (Ubuntu) "Product crashes after upgrading to glib2.0 2.56.2 in Ubuntu 18.04 Bionic Beaver" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> not really
<seb128> k, thx anyway
<Laney> a better bt would help for sureu
<Laney> -u
<seb128> right
<k_alam> Hi, I have couple of merge proposals, please review
<k_alam> 1. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1773045
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1773045 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Radiance/gtk-3.20/gtk-main.css attempts to import nonexistent gnome-builder.css" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> 2. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings/+bug/1795145
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1795145 in ubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Turn on background plugin by default (Ubuntu 18.10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> 3. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-mission-control-5/+bug/1795412
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1795412 in telepathy-mission-control-5 (Ubuntu) "Allow read access to /usr/share/unity/themes/ for telepathy-haze" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> 4. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-mission-control-5/+bug/1708375
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1708375 in telepathy-mission-control-5 (Ubuntu) "Add support for purple-telegram (telepathy-haze)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k_alam> 5. FTBFS: indicator-sound: https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/indicator-sound/gicon-fix
<k_alam> It only fixes the regression in glib, but not other errors, Trevinho please take a look...
<k_alam> 6. [FFE] https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1741027
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1741027 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "[FFE] Screen sharing panels abort using an non-existent vino gsettings key" [High,In progress]
<k_alam> not really ffe, because ui for sharing panel has been landed in bionic. but anyway...
<seb128> k_alam, hey, I'm not sure that spamming the channel this way is the best way to get your review
<seb128> reviews
<seb128> try maybe emailing the ubuntu-desktop@ list? Also we stopped maintaining the unity component so maybe you should land those without seaking for us to approve first
<jbicha> seb128: do we still use that email list? we talked about just using the Community site
<seb128> jbicha, you unsubscribe I guess :p
<seb128> the git merge request emails go there and I approve them daily
<k_alam> seb128: sorry about that, but nobody reviews them and I was asked to ping on #ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> so we sort of use it for workflow (automated) messages
<seb128> not for discussion
<seb128> unsubscribed*
<didrocks> especially spamming the channel for already merged MP
<jbicha> k_alam: maybe you could ask bigon to review the telepathy-mission-control change for Debian (and the minimal Ubuntu diff)
<didrocks> (like the ubuntu-themes one)
<jbicha> I guess I'll take the ubuntu-settings one
<seb128> thx
<k_alam> didrocks: I see it merged...Thanks
<didrocks> yeah, and please assign the team rather than individuals
<didrocks> like themes was for me, ubuntu-settings seems to be directly assigned to (?reasons?) Laney
<didrocks> k_alam: jbicha: please don't turn the background plugin for all in ubuntu
<didrocks> only do it in the unity session
<didrocks> we don't need/want that in all session inheriting "ubuntu"
<jbicha> ok
<k_alam> didrocks: So it stays as turned off for Ubuntu, or should I remove it , as g-s-d doesn't use that any more
<jbicha> how do you guys handle accepting git merge proposals?
<seb128> you mean?
<seb128> launchpad has an UI similar to the one it has for bzr ones
<didrocks> k_alam: keep it off, I didn't look at g-s-d code to ensure it's not used anywhere or that there is no side-effect in other pieces
<jbicha> yeah, GNOME itself doesn't use the active keys in g-s-d any more, we just kept those because unity-settings-daemon hadn't adapted to that yet
<seb128> you can change the status and it auto mark as merged if you merge/push
<didrocks> k_alam: so, better to only turn it on back in unity for cosmic
<k_alam> didrocks: All right.
<k_alam> jbicha: Can  I ask xnox about mission-control ?
 * didrocks would prefer this kind of "cleaning" at the start of the cycle than after FF, maybe just trying to be too conservative… :)
<jbicha> k_alam: bigon is sort of the Debian maintainer :)
<seb128> k_alam, I pinged j_dstrand on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-mission-control-5/+bug/1708375 and he suggested changes
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1708375 in telepathy-mission-control-5 (Ubuntu) "Add support for purple-telegram (telepathy-haze)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> jbicha: have you merged ubuntu-settings?
<jbicha> yes
<didrocks> ah, it seems you changed in the commit itself directly
<didrocks> ok, was expecting k_alam to do it or a message in the MP :)
<jbicha> I figured it wasn't worth the back-and-forth since we already discussed it here
<didrocks> yeah, you could have move with all others "Unity" properties though
<didrocks> as I tried to organize the file for readibility…
<k_alam> seb128: Yes,  I am updating the patch. Thanks.
<didrocks> jbicha: also, the default in org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.gschema.xml is true, no?
<didrocks> so basically, the override is wrong
<didrocks> you need to set it "false" for :ubuntu and reset it true to :Unity
<didrocks> jbicha: want me to fix it?
<jbicha> just a moment
<jbicha> the default is whatever we want it to be since those keys are part of g-s-d's revert-gsettings-removals.patch
<didrocks> as you wish, one way or the other, just ensure that default for ubuntu session is false
<didrocks> which isn't the case with your last commit
<didrocks> I don't have opinion, if g-s-d will have an upload with default set to false, that's fine by me
<jbicha> I mean I'm confident that g-s-d doesn't pay any attention to that key
<didrocks> not related to the discussion, we decided to go on the safe path for this cycle, and ensure the key is false
<jbicha> ok
<didrocks> thx
<jbicha> grr, oops
<xnox> willcooke, the new desktop theme is way too consistent
<andyrock> what is gnome-get-source.mk useful fore?
<andyrock> *for
<xnox> it is nice, but i am taste-less person and would rather just smear orange all over the place, and then complain about orange smeared all over the place
<jbicha> andyrock: we're eventually getting rid of it in favor of just using uscan with debian/watch
<andyrock> jbicha: that's to say that if I find a package that still uses it I can remove it?
<jbicha> as long as the package still builds
<andyrock> kk thanks
<jbicha> evolution currently uses a variable set in that file, but most packages don't
<jbicha> one reason we had it was to fulfil the get-orig-source requirement but that was dropped in Debian Policy 4.1.4
<andyrock> thanks for the info!
<willcooke> gnight all
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-02
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> hum, my gdm GNOME Shell went crazy CPU wise
<didrocks> can't reproduce it now though
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<duflu> Good or bad
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey duflu & oSoMoN
<duflu> didrocks, my user session gnome-shell used to do that occasionally. Stayed high for some time before dropping.
<didrocks> :(
<duflu> Maybe it was the old deferred garbage collection. And it hasn't happened since we started using much more frequent collection
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> popey, is there a way to get rid of borders around small images in posts on discourse.ubuntu.com ? https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/monday-1st-october-2018/8203/10 looks kind of ugly
<duflu> oSoMoN, may try switching between inline and reference syntax?? https://daringfireball.net/projects/markdown/syntax#img
<duflu> +be
<duflu> didrocks, I wonder in 19.04 if using the Ubuntu purple wallpaper for the login screen might look nice, or terrible
<oSoMoN> duflu, nah, I even tried BBCode and HTML tags, I guess the border is a CSS property applied to all small images, regardless of how they are defined
<duflu> oSoMoN, including the old style <img .... border=0> ?
<duflu> which is apparently deprecated in HTML 5
<oSoMoN> ah, I didn't try that
<oSoMoN> let's see
<didrocks> duflu: we can't use wallpapers, due to multimonitor handling in gnome-shell/gdm being bad
<oSoMoN> duflu, doesn't work either, nor style="border: 0", which I suppose makes sense, the CSS takes precedence over style attribute in HTML
<Wimpress> Morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi Wimpress. Can you answer oSoMoN's question about discourse? ^
<oSoMoN> good morning Wimpress
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<Trevinho> Morning folks
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> buon giorno Trevinho
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<jibel> duflu, hi, any idea about the problem with Optimus systems upgraded from 17.10 reported on https://community.ubuntu.com/t/cosmic-cuttlefish-18-10-beta-testing/8132/17 ?
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how was Lille btw, I forgot to ask yesterday
<seb128> lut jibel
<jibel> Salut seb128
<Trevinho> Merci oSoMoN y seb
<didrocks> hey seb128
<oSoMoN> seb128, peu dormi, mais oui, le contrecoup viendra après le déjeuner…
<didrocks> morning Trevinho
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> oSoMoN, siesta! :)
<oSoMoN> I wish…
<seb128> :(
<seb128> good luck, they eventually do their nights one day :p
<willcooke> andyrock, jamesh - updates please:  https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/monday-1st-october-2018/8203
<willcooke> morning
<jamesh> willcooke: writing it now
<willcooke> merci jamesh
<jibel> I like this new format to report status updates BTW
<willcooke> Excellent!  Me too.  I like oSoMoN's icons especially :)
<duflu> Also, you can write your reports almost in changelog format. Only the third indent needs to be - and not .
<oSoMoN> seb128, can't even blame the baby, I just went to bed late and then I couldn't sleep for some reason
<duflu> jibel, I usually assume I know nothing about Optimus but will check that bug again
<seb128> oSoMoN, ah ok, those happens too!
<willcooke> anyone will a Dell E6430?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/nouveau/+bug/1683445  The OEM team don't have one
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1683445 in OEM Priority Project "E6430 brightness control not working" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> seb128: very nice... Sunny and tasty salamis there 😂. But really liked. Not touristy, and the place we had was really nice.
<seb128> great
<seb128> willcooke, I've a 6410 but it's intel only so I guess not good enough to test that bug
<seb128> willcooke, why did they flag it "oem priority" if they can't even test it?
<willcooke> seb128, No worries. I'm not sure what we do in this case,  the OP (I think) says he hasnt got the hardware, OEM dont have the hardware, so...
<willcooke> indeed
<willcooke> (brb, supermarket delivery)
<seb128> we do validate that it has no regression I guess
<seb128> the fix might not work but if it doesn't make things work
<seb128> and it's supposed to work in theory...
<oSoMoN> seb128, how would you feel about pushing LO 6.1.2 to cosmic now? (as opposed to SRUing it after release, which might end up being a SRU of 6.1.3, skipping 6.1.2)
<oSoMoN> IIRC Bjoern used to play it safe and prepare a SRU for just after the release
<seb128> oSoMoN, +1 from me for uploading now, I think Bjoern was over-cautious, especially for non LTS cycles
<oSoMoN> ok, I'll prepare and upload today
<seb128> great
<oSoMoN> ricotz, FYI ^
<ricotz> +1 :)
<seb128> you also know libreoffice better than me, how is their testing/the stability of their stable serie updateS?
 * Laney nods
<willcooke> what up Laney
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<oSoMoN> seb128, pretty good in my limited experience, stable series updates are really bugfix-only releases
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<seb128> oSoMoN, good then :)
<duflu> jibel, done and done
<jibel> duflu, thanks
<didrocks> popey: hey! do you mind adding jagger to the yaru / communitheme team? He did some good work on icons and the team +1 on his inclusino
<didrocks> inclusion*
<Laney> hi willcooke oSoMoN seb128
<didrocks> even if he has some insane proposal sometimes: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-participation-an-ubuntu-default-theme-lead-by-the-community/1545/1798 (IMHO :p)
<Laney> had an early night so i'm good today #thuglyf
<Laney> sup
<seb128> early night ftw!
<seb128> (I did the same ;-)
<willcooke> :)
 * duflu looks forward to not being jet lagged
<duflu> #hazylyf
<Laney> coldlyf too
<Laney> stupid autumn
<didrocks> :(
 * didrocks isn't completely out of it yet
<seb128> of the jetlag between Lyon and Brussel? ;)
<seb128> Lyon is so far south that it takes a while to adjust :p
<didrocks> no, the cold :p
<seb128> ah
<seb128> :)
<didrocks> still coughing
<seb128> :(
<seb128> get better!
<seb128> the kid started sneezing this morning, it's that season again. I hope I'm not next on the list :/
<didrocks> thx! yeah, good luck :(
<jibel> does ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg works for anyone on cosmic?
<didrocks> jibel: got the password prompt twice, but I'm on the send/don't send dialog
<didrocks> and it seems the included info are correct
<jibel> hm, it hangs forever here
<jibel> didrocks, did you accept to attach DM logs?
<didrocks> jibel: yes, I accepted both
<jibel> weird, it's blocked on the execution of pkexec /usr/share/apport/root_info_wrapper /tmp/tmpo_kbx2jf/:script:
<jibel> and :script: is empty
<didrocks> DM logs is the first prompt, correct?
<didrocks> (I have 2)
<didrocks> so, first prompt -> yes -> password; second prompt (for nvidia) -> yes -> password
<jibel> k, seems to be just me then. i'll search a bit
<jibel> thx
<didrocks> yw
<willcooke> Suddenly my Cosmic machine wont boot to a greeter
<ogra> it wants to be a server but is too shy to tell you
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> Reinstall sorted
<willcooke> I will do more testing
<Trevinho> jibel: as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1794292 have you been able to reproduce this again? As I can't anymore it seems now while I lost my /var/crash file :-(
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1794292 in plymouth (Ubuntu Cosmic) "plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in /sbin/plymouthd:11 in ply_renderer_set_handler_for_input_source -> ply_keyboard_stop_watching_for_renderer_input -> ply_keyboard_stop_watching_for_input -> ply_device_manager_deactivate_keyboards -> on_deactivate" [High,Confirmed]
<jibel> Trevinho, I haven't tried since last week. Let me start a VM with latest cosmic
<jibel> Trevinho, I explained cypher_mox yesterday how to reproduce it but no news since then
<willcooke> jibel, I'm seeing a segfault in network manager on Cosmic at start up - did you ever see that?
<willcooke> it restarts and then seems ok
<jibel> willcooke, no, I didn't
<willcooke> different topic, why is colord lookin for MIB files?!
<RAOF> willcooke: If I had to guess, it would be libsane doing something not quite.
 * willcooke digs in the logs
<tjaalton> didrocks: replied to vulkan review
<Trevinho> jibel: ah, I got it again
<jibel> Trevinho, me too
<jibel> gnome-initial-setup is broken
<jibel> it shows the online account page and skip or next buttons do nothinh
<jibel> g
<jibel> is it known?
<jibel> andyrock, ^
<andyrock> jibel: let me check
<andyrock> jibel: last iso?
<jibel> andyrock, fresh installation
<jibel> andyrock, yes
<Trevinho> jibel: also got it...
<andyrock> jibel: i'll take a look
<andyrock> works here when tested on a vm
<andyrock> but not from the last iso
<Trevinho> jibel: also found the issue :)
<willcooke> heh, when I could finally get in to a working session g-i-s worked ok for me.  Odd.
<willcooke> However, I can't get to a log in screen in a normal boot.
<willcooke> jibel - before I do digging, you think that is known?  I boot and just get a flashing cursor
<willcooke> tty on 2
<willcooke> ok, I think that network manager issues was just a thing.  It looks ok now
<willcooke> seb128, do you have your Inspiron to hand?
<willcooke> Here's what I'm seeing:  Installed daily from yesterday  - all fine.  Boot machine, get to a black screen with a flashing cursor.  Got to tty2 look at syslog, all seems OK.  Got to tty<something between 3 and 7> a mouse pointer appears.  Go back to 1 and there is gdm.
<andyrock> jibel: works fine here
<willcooke> Without moving ttys, I just stick at the black screen
<andyrock> jibel: I installed the last iso on a VM
<willcooke> logout gets back to gdm
<willcooke> andyrock, g-i-s working fine here too
 * willcooke -> sandwich
<willcooke> <- sandwich
<andyrock> jibel: maybe something is preventing the click to go through?
<andyrock> jibel: otherwise I'm happy to debug the issue if you send me the vm image
<popey> didrocks: did you ping me somewhere? I saw it when on the train this morning, but can't find it now
<dupondje> network-manager-gnome broke since the update this morning :(
<dupondje> anyone e noticed this already? :)
<willcooke> dupondje, ah, I noticed a segfault in n-m
<willcooke> but might be unrelated.
<willcooke> How is it broken for you?
<dupondje> willcooke: dropdown doesn't show wifi networks anymore
<willcooke> checking
<willcooke> huh, and this time when I booted my machine I did get to gdm
<dupondje> and I have VPN connections for example, those show, but if I click on one, it suddenly connected to another wifi network
<dupondje> seems like something got randomized :D
<popey> oSoMoN: fixed, no borders round images now. how does that look? :) https://community.ubuntu.com/t/monday-1st-october-2018/8203/10?u=popey
<dupondje> neither it does show that I'm connected to a VPN, while I am (connected via the settings)
<willcooke> dupondje, drop down not showing wifi networks - in GNOME Shell?
<willcooke> 'cos I dont think the drop down ever did
<dupondje> willcooke: gnome-shell / wayland yes :)
<dupondje> well you can connect to another wifi via the dropdown ... ?
<willcooke> From the indicator?
<dupondje> willcooke: ofcourse? like https://i.stack.imgur.com/QVr1V.png
<dupondje> https://dflinux.frama.io/thebeginnershandbook/img/deb9-wifi-gnome-1.png
<dupondje> WiFi is gone now here :) in the indicator
<willcooke> dupondje, can you check the logs and see if network manager crashed?
<willcooke> I saw a seg fault this morning, but it seems OK now, and the indicator is working as expected
<dupondje> willcooke: NetworkManager[1826]: corrupted double-linked list
<dupondje> but it restarted afterwise :)
<dupondje> seems to be something else. Yesterday it was fine, today its broken. Seems like only network-manager-gnome package could be the cause?
<willcooke> I need to get my cosmic machine booting to gdm again and then I can look at this a bit more
<willcooke> bear with me
<Laney> dupondje: which version of gnome-shell?
<dupondje> http://ubuntu.dupondje.be/bug.jpg -> this it how it looks like here :)
<dupondje> Laney: 3.30.0-1ubuntu2
<Laney> there were some fixes to network status reporting in 3.30.0-3ubuntu1
<oSoMoN> popey, perfect, thanks!
<dupondje> Laney: still in proposed I guess?
<Laney> it'll migrate shortly
<andyrock> can I propose a branch to only show desktop file from session-shortcut only in Unity?
<andyrock> seb128, Laney ^^^
<Laney> gnome-shell has its own versinos of those right?
<dupondje> Laney: confirmed that resolved it! thx
<dupondje> willcooke: ^
<andyrock> Laney: yep, they got an-all-in-one button
<Laney> ok with me then
<Laney> dupondje: nice
<seb128> andyrock, unity only sounds fine to me yes
<andyrock> kk preparing a debdiff
<seb128> willcooke, I do have the inspiron, I'm going to download the daily iso and do test installs on it
<seb128> willcooke, that sounds a timing bug from what you describe, might have to do/be a bug in the new gdm which is stopping the greeter when not needed now (to not have another session in memory for nothing)
<seb128> Trevinho, you got a fix for that plymouth issue? well done!
<jibel> andyrock, I cannot send a VM image
<jibel> it's several GB and will take days to upload
<seb128> do you get any error on the command line if you start it manually?
<jibel> andyrock, actually it seems to be a problem with xorg, the screen is not refreshing completely
<jibel> if I minimize/restore the window it's as expected
<andyrock> jibel: ah, yeah I wrote before that maybe something was preventing the click to go through
<andyrock> try also to just move the window around
<willcooke> seb128, yeah switching to tty2 and then back to tty1 brings up gdm
<Laney> a debug log would be good (turn it on in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf, reproduce the bug and then grab the journal)
<seb128> willcooke, can you maybe enable Debug=true in /etc/gdm3/gdm.conf, reboot, get the issue and open a bug with ubuntu-bug gdm3?
<Laney> IW IN
<seb128> or what Laney said for the filename :p
<Laney> AHAHAHAH
<seb128> :)
<willcooke> dupondje, Laney @ n-m: ack, thanks
<Laney> that sounds related to this work in 3.30 though
<Laney> if so it'll be one to file upstream as well probably, for halfline to have a look at
<Laney> we already fixed a few like that
 * Laney sammich
<seb128> willcooke, bonus point if you file the bug with log on gitlab: )
 * willcooke gives it a go
<willcooke> hm, I dont see anything obvious in the logs
<didrocks> popey: yeah, I was asking if you can add jaggers to the communitheme/yaru team group please
<seb128> willcooke, no need for it to be obvious, it should be verbose is the debug=true worked and hopefully include the details upstream needs
<willcooke> k, updating to proposed seems to have fixed it
<willcooke> sorry
<willcooke> I will retest a few times
 * didrocks is fighting still on gsconnect…
<jbicha> willcooke: I'm unable to reply to the team report community thread
<jbicha> I have a concern about the tracker MIR
<didrocks> tseliot: you could have written that in the description :/
<didrocks> tseliot: so basically I've spent the whole morning reviewing the MIR for nothing?
<tseliot> didrocks: wrong ping?
<didrocks> tseliot: sorry, was for tjaalton :)
<tseliot> good :)
<didrocks> too many t*
<didrocks> tjaalton: please have a look ^ and you didn't explain why the split (I requested this) and the difference: what would be in vulkan vs vulkan-loaders, what the MIR will use then
<didrocks> and as long as it's not NEWed, I don't think I'm going to rereview it, as those questions aren't answered :/
<popey> @didrocks done
<didrocks> (if I understand correctly, vulkan is going to be an empty package, split in 4 sources, but only -loader would need a MIR)
<didrocks> popey: thanks!
<didrocks> would like a confirmation still, quite unclear
<seb128> jbicha, the hub topic is not supposed to be for discussion, that's by design
<seb128> we discuss topics on IRC during the meeting
<seb128> or we said we would have a "discussion" post for comments
<jbicha> so I should just start a regular desktop topic for the tracker issue?
<seb128> or raise it to discuss during the IRC meeting
<seb128> as you prefer
<seb128> or talk about it here now
<jbicha> opening a topic since it's easier to read there
<seb128> good
<jbicha> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/tracker-stuck-in-cosmic-proposed/8224
<tjaalton> didrocks: the split was mentioned in the description
<willcooke> jbicha, ah.  My bad.  popey please could you grant jbicha permission to post to the weekly updates topic?
<tjaalton> didrocks: only loader will need the MIR
<jbicha> we can discuss elsewhere but that gives background easier
<tjaalton> didrocks: upstream did the split, so it had to be repackaged
<didrocks> tjaalton: right, but you could have said to not review vulkan then
<didrocks> MIR is already unfun, we were supposed to have 2 people from the desktop team but seems the plan was cancelled, and I'm not really fond of loosing a morning on things like that :/
<willcooke> jbicha, caught up with backlog now - so yeah, that list is for weekly updates, which you might still want to post to,  so we should still sort that, but as seb said, discussion should be in a new topic and/or the meeting
<didrocks> tjaalton: so, basically, only -loaders, once NEWed will need a MIR review?
<didrocks> which is a subpart of vulkan
<didrocks> correct?
<jbicha> I didn't prepare an update for this week so unless I type really fast…
<tjaalton> didrocks: correct
<popey> willcooke: done
<willcooke> thanks popey
<didrocks> tjaalton: ok, and as you said, the vendoring will not be part of the package anymore
<willcooke> jbicha, you can add it later if you like
<tjaalton> no way to file it against vulkan-loader before it's in the archive, my mistake for subscribing ubuntu-mir then, it was meant to be a placeholder
<didrocks> tjaalton: so, I suggest that you look at my comments, and already fix some I had if that applied to the new package
<didrocks> so that already this is done and we win a loop
<didrocks> however, we'll need someone to NEW the package first
<tjaalton> I've tried
<didrocks> (I don't want to cumulate NEWing and MIRing, better having someone else having a look)
<didrocks> jbicha: the tracker code is very different than the one we used to have in main
<didrocks> and as I have written, I already have doubt security-wise on file permissions
<didrocks> I don't think telling "double guessing what the MIR team applied and bypass security" is a good option
<seb128> it's too late in the cycle to promote/add to default install anyway
<willcooke> It's meeting time
<willcooke> Do you want a few mins to wrap that up? ^
<willcooke> Or we can do it in the meetnig
<didrocks> I guess in meeting if needed is good
<willcooke> Laney, seb128, just before we start - now running proposed at I've got gdm up 4 times out of 4 so far
<willcooke> going for #5 now
<willcooke> ok, goingt to start then
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-10-02
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct  2 13:31:59 2018 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-10-02 | Current topic:
<seb128> :)
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber, kenvandine, laney, oSoMoN, seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out), tjaalton, tseliot
<seb128> hey
<andyrock> o/
<didrocks> o/
<kenvandine> \o
<tseliot> o/
<oSoMoN> o/
<jibel> o/
<willcooke> New format this week then everyone.  You should have had a chance to review people's updates.  I've had no messages for anyone in far away places that they want to raise any topics.
<heber> o/
<jbicha> o/
<willcooke> #topic Round table
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-10-02 | Current topic: Round table
<willcooke> By a show of hands, does anyone have anything they want to raise based on the updates from the rest of the team, or otherwise?
<willcooke> i.e. if no one wants to talk about anything, then we can move on to rls bugs
<tjaalton> o/
<didrocks> just that I'm fighting with gsconnect extension
<didrocks> upstream is really responsive
<didrocks> I hope to upload a new snapshot soon
<willcooke> tjaalton, is that "I want to talk about something" or just a "I'm here!"?
<didrocks> it will still be in universe, but if people want to give a test
<willcooke> didrocks, that's great to hear, thanks!
<tjaalton> willcooke: I'm here :)
<didrocks> the idea is that the code will be close to what we want to ship by default next cycle
<Laney> better
<didrocks> so, the earlier you test with your phone, the better :)
<seb128> just for next time, maybe standardize on a round of "o/ I've a topic"
<didrocks> that's it for me
<seb128> then we can go round between those who said that
<seb128> with the chair giving the turn to each
<seb128> otherwise it's going to be cahos
<willcooke> that's what I was going for here
<didrocks> seb128: +1
<seb128> willcooke, right
<Laney> NM's definitely being crashy here too, took me a while to get online after rebooting just then
<seb128> but tjaalton did an unclear o/
<seb128> and didrocks just wrote
<didrocks> yeah, better to standardize
<jbicha> o/
<seb128> lol
<seb128> see jbicha also :p
<willcooke> I have a question as well
<willcooke> ok, let's start with jbicha
<willcooke> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-10-02 | Current topic: jbicha
<seb128> was that a raise of hand or an "hey"?
<jbicha> I had a tracker question but it was late so maybe discuss that on the community site?
<seb128> we can discuss it now
<seb128> imho
<jbicha> ok: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/tracker-stuck-in-cosmic-proposed/8224
<jbicha> can we fast track the tracker mir?
<seb128> no
<didrocks> didn't we just discuss how bad the idea of fast tracking the tracker mir ?
<kenvandine> gotta track the tracker
<seb128> security team has some backlog, we have no impact on that, and in fact we are more import MIRs we want to get through (portals)
<jbicha> didrocks: sorry, I might have missed that discussion
<seb128> and it's not a good idea to add a feature that late
<didrocks> on the MIRing side, this is my view:
<didrocks> jbicha: the tracker code is very different than the one we used to have in main
<didrocks> and as I have written, I already have doubt security-wise on file permissions
<jbicha> ok, maybe I'll talk to mbiebl about letting the package split in
<didrocks> I don't think telling "double guessing what the MIR team applied and bypass security" is a good option
<seb128> would need a ffe at least
<seb128> I would be fine deleting the new tracker from cosmic-proposed
<seb128> it didn't migrate out and we don't need that update
<seb128> but if you have an easy fix that works too
<seb128> it's getting a bit late to land a new version now (having it not migrated out of proposed yet means it virtually haven't landed/got testing)
<jbicha> let's see if the split works, otherwise I'm fine with dropping it from -proposed
<seb128> wfm
<jbicha>  /next topic
<willcooke> cool, thanks. We know where we're going then
<willcooke> #topic willcooke
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-10-02 | Current topic: willcooke
<willcooke> tjaalton, I'm keen to hear if you're any closer to understanding why virtualbox machines won't start without nomodeset
<willcooke> That's a release blocker for me
<tjaalton> willcooke: the kernel driver init takes 25-30s on initial boot, probably because the driver is not in the installer initrd
<tjaalton> this triggers a weird race in xserver which has been there for some time already
<seb128> "probably because the driver is not in the installer initrd"
<seb128> how can we get that "probably" out of the sentence?
<jibel> has the vbox driver already been in the installer initrd?
<seb128> that
<seb128> and if it was, when/why has it been removed?
<Trevinho> seb128: is not according to lsinitrd
<jibel> and if it was not why is it failing now?
<Trevinho> lsinitramfs
<Trevinho> maybe we're faster in doing something else and thus....
<Trevinho> the issue.
<Trevinho> like we try to start x when things are not ready yet, while before this was delayed by something else. This sometimes happen.
<seb128> $ lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-116-generic | grep virtual
<seb128> lib/modules/4.4.0-116-generic/kernel/drivers/regulator/virtual.ko
<seb128> on xenial
<seb128> so it was in the initramfs
<Trevinho> as per listing initrd there's no x11 related video drivers there
<seb128> or is that a different one?
<didrocks> lib/modules/4.18.0-8-generic/kernel/drivers/regulator/virtual.ko
<didrocks> it's still in the initramfs
<tjaalton> seb128: vboxvideo
<seb128> didrocks, wrong name, sorry :p
<seb128> tjaalton, that was not in xenial either
<didrocks> this one is not, was it in xenial?
<didrocks> ok
<Trevinho> yeah, no video driver is there iirc
<andyrock> is it possible to add it and test  if it works?
<tjaalton> seb128: maybe X started later then
<Trevinho> ah, some are.
<seb128> tjaalton, but the foundamental issue is an xorg one right?
<Trevinho> but just lowlevel fb stuff
<tjaalton> there's a window of like 3s.. X starts at 25s (here), vboxvideo init done at 27s
<tjaalton> Trevinho: huh? my initrd has all from drivers/gpu/drm
<Trevinho> tjaalton: oh, yeah... sorry. Not vbox though
<tjaalton> vbox is in staging
<seb128> I'm not sure that discussion is actually productive working toward a resolution
<willcooke> tjaalton, is this issue on your radar? Are you activly looking in to it?
<seb128> tjaalton, is a team owning the problem/actively working on resolving it?
<willcooke> Do you need something from us to help?
<seb128> and which team does/should own it
<tjaalton> I don't know how to fix this
<seb128> ?
<seb128> well, what changed compared to bionic
<seb128> is the vboxvideo init slower?
<Trevinho> Also, this is related also to the one on kvm with std driver, isn't it?
<Trevinho> while it has a different way of applying, but might be related to the same xorg issue in not trying better to reload or what?
<seb128> tjaalton, is that a kernel regression? like does it work using the bionic kernel?
<tjaalton> Trevinho: somewhat, but it's fixable by enabling drm/bochs
<tjaalton> seb128: I don't know
<Trevinho> gdm-wise we could change something as trying to load things for more time or what?
<Trevinho> reload*
<seb128> k
<seb128> I suggest that's not a topic that's going to be resolved in the meeting
<seb128> it needs actual debugging and understanding of the problem
<Trevinho> well, at least to have a pointer I mean...
<Trevinho> not details, but a direction.
<willcooke> Yeah, seb128, jibel - lets chat about how we can try and get more of an understanding about what's going on later on
<seb128> that's 10 min we are on the topic and I don't feel like we got anything useful out of it
<willcooke>  /next topic
<tjaalton> seb128: testing an older kernel would mean building the installer image with cosmic userland
<willcooke> tjaalton, we can chat more about this after the meeting
<tjaalton> sure
<willcooke> We're not going to solve it now
<willcooke> thanks
<willcooke> I dont think anyone else had any topics, so we can move on to rls bugs
<Trevinho> well
<Trevinho> I've few branches for review and I'd like to get the SRU on XUbuntuCancel for search provider in, so reviews would be appreciated. There's also a silo to test and in case to publish in seconds if all fine
<Trevinho> so... just an heads up on that. Ah, and also a gnome-calculator fix.
<willcooke> Links are in your post on the hub right Trevinho?
<Trevinho> yep
<willcooke> thx
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> I wanted to mention in the 1st part but I didn't know how things were organized yet :)
<Trevinho> and suddently topic changed :)
<willcooke> ok, any more before we review rls bugs?
<andyrock> o/
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-10-02 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> I got 2-3 MPs in salsa
<andyrock> they have been there for a while
<andyrock> is anyone willing to review them?
<andyrock> not sure it fit here
<seb128> I can help with some
<andyrock> kk thanks I'll send you the links later
<willcooke> thx
<Laney> two things
<Laney> #debian-gnome is better for debian sponsoring
<Laney> and I don't know that using this round for "please review my stuff" is good
<Laney> (that is feedback)
<andyrock> kk thanks
<seb128> andyrock, duflu usually list the things he's waiting for sponsoring in his update, I think that's a good place
<seb128> I try to unblock things he has listed
<andyrock> makes sense
<andyrock> thanks for the feedback
<seb128> I would have done the same for yours (in fact I spotted the g-c-c one and have a tab opened on it)
<seb128> yw
<seb128> Trevinho, ^ you as well
<Trevinho> indeed
<seb128> but yeah, similar to Laney
<seb128> I think we derailed the purpose
<seb128> those "those needs <...>" should be in the summaries
<willcooke> +1
<seb128> or we recreate a round table of updates on IRC
<willcooke> let's do that for next week
<willcooke>  /next topic
<Trevinho> no, no... that's fine to define a strategy here and then we follow in the updates.
<willcooke> any one else?
<seb128> can we do rls now? ;)
<willcooke> yes
<seb128> thx :)
<Trevinho> Since we had not, better to define one
<willcooke> #topic Release Bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-10-02 | Current topic: Release Bugs
<seb128> right
<willcooke> Ok, we're going to skip the rls-bb-tracking bugs this week only, because the list is very long and Seb wants to spend some time tidying it up before we review
<willcooke> rls-bb-incoming is empty (enough)
<willcooke> so rls-cc-incoming first, why not
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> 1 issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1795421
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1795421 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "[cosmic] sidebar requires scrolling" [Low,Confirmed]
<willcooke> Nice to have but not a blocker IMO
<seb128> rls-cc-notfixing imho
<seb128> it's a minor cosmic issue
<seb128> we should fix it but it's not a release blocker
<willcooke> 2 votes for notfixing
<willcooke> anyone opposed?
<willcooke> going once
<willcooke> twice
<willcooke> gone
<willcooke> bug updated and commented
<willcooke> rls-cc-tracking now:
<willcooke> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1794280
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1794280 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Cosmic) "gdm doesn't start on a fresh installation of Cosmic Desktop" [Critical,Confirmed]
<didrocks> this is the vbox issue?
 * didrocks opens
<willcooke> I think that might be the same bug I saw earlier and is fixed in proposed afaict
<willcooke> didrocks, no, different thing
<Trevinho> didrocks: not only, also on kvm..
<jibel> this is qemu and hw
<Laney> Marco got assigned that bug last week, it's a different task on the same one
<Trevinho> yep, I've spent time in debugging, but something gdm specific, is as the vbox one something related to the init
<willcooke> Trevinho, so WIP still?
<Trevinho> so... not much desktop stuff, unless we decide to change gdm way of starting up
<seb128> Trevinho, on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1794292/comments/11 (which is linked) you wrote "the patch should be fine", what patch is that?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1794292 in plymouth (Ubuntu Cosmic) "plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in /sbin/plymouthd:11 in ply_renderer_set_handler_for_input_source -> ply_keyboard_stop_watching_for_renderer_input -> ply_keyboard_stop_watching_for_input -> ply_device_manager_deactivate_keyboards -> on_deactivate" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> different bug?
<Trevinho> seb128: as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1794292/comments/10
<seb128> that doesn't have a patch :p
<Trevinho> seb128: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/0.9.3-1ubuntu9
<seb128> Laney, could be, it's unclear to me, sounds like we are conflicting vbox/plymouth/other issues
<Trevinho> yep... these are two different things
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> that should be assigned to Trevinho, as Laney said that was the outcome from the previous meeting
<seb128> so let's do that and move on?
<willcooke> Trevinho, can you update the bug pls?
<seb128> we can discuss technical details after the meeting if needed
<Trevinho> seb128: as said, not really much i can do on that...
<willcooke> k, lets talk about it more later
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+bug/1794951
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1794951 in gnome-calculator (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Calculator (snap) is slow to start on a freshly installed Cosmic machine" [High,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> I had this assigned, but I marked the gdm as invalid. So I can assign to myself if you want me to look at other places I don't know exaclty
<willcooke> I raised that one, but having spoken to Ken earlier today there are other more important things and that issue is probably not a release blocker
<Laney> looks like that one skipped the process :P
<willcooke> so I'm happy to untag
<willcooke> Laney, yeah I should have incoming that one, sorry
<Trevinho> willcooke: fixing that would be quite easy though, it's just few lines of snapcraft if he's busy It takes few minutes.
<willcooke> kenvandine, could you chat to Trevinho about that? ^
<kenvandine> yeah
<willcooke> Trevinho, I'm not so sure, but would be interesting to see
<willcooke> next:
<willcooke> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1792932
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1792932 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Cosmic Desktop fails to boot in vbox: Xorg assert failure: Xorg: ../../../../dix/privates.c:384: dixRegisterPrivateKey: Assertion `!global_keys[type].created' failed." [High,Triaged]
<willcooke> Thats the virtualbox bug which we already talked about
<willcooke> next: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/perl/+bug/1743216
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1743216 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu Cosmic) "perl crashed with SIGABRT in _dbus_abort()" [High,In progress]
 * Trevinho is pretty sure this and 1794292 are two different faces of the same medal
<willcooke> Looks like it might be fixed already, but is in progresss
<Trevinho> [previous one]
<seb128> the fix is in the queue yes
<seb128> needs to be approved by someone from r-t (other than L_aney)
<willcooke> I can validiate that one I think
<willcooke> next: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1785240
<Laney> it's fine, that one is on track
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1785240 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Cancelling snapd authorization triggers error notification" [Low,In progress]
<andyrock> is this really a release blocker?
<andyrock> :)
<andyrock> btw the fix is upstream (both in gnome-software, snapd-glib, and snapd)
<andyrock> in cosmic Robert needs to take care of gnome-software
<andyrock> the rest has already been uploaded
<willcooke> yeah not a release blocker
<andyrock> not so much I can do also because I don't understand how Robert deals with gnome-software uploading
<willcooke> the last one is a security issue:
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1788929
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1788929 in evince (Ubuntu Bionic) "Debian/Ubuntu AppArmor policy gaps in evince" [Undecided,Triaged]
<willcooke> and that's the end of the list
<seb128> looks like jd_strand is on it
<willcooke> Any comments on rls bugs before we move on?
<didrocks> nope
<seb128> no
<willcooke> ok, moving on
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-10-02 | Current topic: Trevinho
<willcooke> Trevinho, you had something you wanted to raise
<Trevinho> yeah, as per SRU of mutter/gnome-shell to bionic... despite the upstream pings it looks like a point version for 2.28 is taking ages
<Trevinho> there are still some relevant issues like http://launchpad.net/bugs/1727356 that should be pushed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1727356 in mutter (Ubuntu Bionic) "Login screen never appears on early generation Intel GPUs (Core2 and Atom etc)" [High,Triaged]
<Trevinho> but waiting for a stable...
<seb128> I'm not sure that's a team topic?
<Trevinho> I'm happy to cherry-pick, but... should I go with that or what?
<seb128> like it's fine to have as a channel discussion with me/your usual sponsors at any time
<seb128> no?
<Trevinho> I want to know how to proceed...
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm just saying you don't need the full team attention for that
<seb128> let's discuss it out of the meeting?
<Trevinho> ok, as you prefer.
<willcooke> ok, last topic:
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2018-10-02 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> Anyone got anything?
<Laney> I'd be interested to know who is still watching now
<andyrock> o/
<Laney> after all this format was less boring
<Laney> :-)
<didrocks> o/
<jibel> I am
<Nafallo> I'm mostly confused :-)
<Trevinho> 👀
<seb128> o/
<willcooke> Comment: we need to find a better way than waiting for "anyone... anyone... Bueller"
<seb128> less boring, but that one didn't feel as smooth as I was expecting
<oSoMoN> o/
<Laney> yes indeed
<seb128> I guess that's normal for a first try though
<Laney> where can we give our Useful Feedback™?
<didrocks> seb128: agreed
<oSoMoN> gotta get used to the new format, I like the new format with a post on the hub a lot more
<didrocks> (is it time to list those who didn't answer that they are following? :p)
<seb128> same
<seb128> Laney, feedback here or by reply to willcooke's email I would say?
<seb128> willcooke, ^ wdyt?
<andyrock> lol
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I'd prefer rls tracking updates in the status posts themselves
<Laney> that bit disrupted the flow a lot for me and I think could have been done offline
<seb128> me too, at least for the -tracking review part
<willcooke> was just typing, yeah, I think email is right, then we dont generate noise here waiting for everyone's feedback
<seb128> I didn't really understand why we did/did it this way
<Laney> and getting into the discussion of bug details should be avoided more imho, but that's not a new issue
<Laney> otherwise I like it more
<seb128> like most are assigned, post ff we used to just have people listing their bugs in a section with the status of each
<willcooke> ok, please summarise your feedback via email and next meeting will the FTW
<willcooke> *be
<seb128> Laney, yeah, we keep falling back into discussing the issues :/
<seb128> :)
<seb128> thx!
<willcooke> So we still need to talk more about the virtualbox issue
<Laney> eom?
<seb128> wrap?
<seb128> we also need to talk to Trevinho about his SRUs :)
<willcooke> just checking if there was anything else we still need to talk about
<willcooke> that
<willcooke> ok, EOM
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct  2 14:22:46 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-10-02-13.31.moin.txt
<Trevinho> honestly I don't see that as a problem. Or maybe we should also add a post-section were we analyze the things
<andyrock> thanks lunch time for me
<kenvandine> 👍
<didrocks> thx!
<oSoMoN> thanks everyone!
<Laney> too late kenvandine
<Laney> BUSTED
<seb128> andyrock, enjoy!
<Trevinho> as this is the moment where more eyes are around and so easier to have better ideas. More than just a 1:1 thing
<seb128> Trevinho, what are you refering to?
<oSoMoN> andyrock, man, it's almost dinner time in the UK, you're terribly jet-lagged ;)
<Trevinho> discussing the issues
<Trevinho> so that who's interested can check the details...
<willcooke> Next week's post is here: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/monday-8th-october-2018/8221
<Trevinho> like... issue #12345678, need more talking... -> #aftermeeting.
<Trevinho> so we do it know, but having this as a procedure.
<seb128> Trevinho, it's fine to discuss work like the vbox one imho, but it's not useful to try to discuss bugs we didn't read/try to understand yet (the incoming list) or that are being handled and don't need discussion
<Trevinho> thanks willcooke
<Trevinho> eh, so there's no much point in even trying to assing them in the meeting imho.
<seb128> Trevinho, if you want to discuss a bug & it's solution I would expect you to raise an hand in the roundtable section at the start
<seb128> and add it as a topic
<Trevinho> if we don't go into details it's generally not always 1/0 decision.
<Trevinho> yeah, that was the idea when asking how to solve things (both tecnically speaking or from managemen point of view), indeed there might be things where not all the team is interested, but there are topics where more than two people are and this might be the moment. At least to define when to talk about it.
<seb128> we usually manage to decide on most bugs
<seb128> well it's always fine to raise a topic
<seb128> worth thing you get told that it's better to discuss after the meeting
<seb128> and the people interested can stick for that
<Trevinho> anyway, just it's ok. let's now get into the deep of the remaining tasks.
<seb128> right
<seb128> so vbox/init/xserver
<seb128> tjaalton, I'm unclear how much you investigated/figured out and how much is guessing that needs to be backed up by fact at this point?
<Laney> willcooke: how did you notice that you got network-manager crashing?
<willcooke> I need to go to another meeting, I will follow along and post when I can
<seb128> tjaalton, you said the vbox driver got dropped from the initramfs and it's creating the issue, was that guess or fact? (it didn't seem to be included in xenial?)
<Laney> I tried searching on errors but there's 0 crashes in 18.10 for n-m apparently
<Laney> which is suspicious to me
<seb128> Laney, willcooke, n-m didn't change recently
<Laney> so?
<willcooke> Laney, it was in syslog, but it went away. I'll try and reproduce
<seb128> Laney, don't trust errors :p
<seb128> it could just fail to retrace by missing symbols or something
<Laney> right...
<tjaalton> seb128: I'd need to boot in windows to check vbox, my guess is that the building the initrd adds vboxvideo if the system is vbox. otherwise it'll just have all the normal drm drivers
<seb128> Laney, well, I was typing, sorry I hit enter too fast ... n-m didn't change so it's not the obvious candidate for a regression (unless the issue is not new), having a bt would be useful if one of you still have the .crash
<Laney> If the crash was in network-manager that's where it would be bucketed on errors - this is the question I was asking.
<Laney> I'm not really trying to investigate it (yet).
<seb128> tjaalton, but the initrd is not built on the fly is it?
<tjaalton> sure is
<seb128> ah
<seb128> I don't know that part of the boot well
<tjaalton> not on the fly
<Laney> It's bug #1794966 though
<ubot5> bug 1794966 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network manager crashes and restarts 2 seconds after establishing a VPN connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794966
<Laney> Or at least my one is
<tjaalton> but for the installed system it'll build one
<seb128> tjaalton, did you try to get foundations in the loop for that discussion?
<tjaalton> kernel doesn't ship one, it's built on the system
<tjaalton> seb128: no, spent more on the qemu thing and tried to get bochs enabled again. compared it with debian and they have it all working
<tjaalton> but I guess the kernel is frozen now as of yesterday
<seb128> Laney, from experience, e.u.c can missing a bucket can be due to failing retracings or apport failing to write/send the report (we had case when custom handlers would hijack apport, unsure if n-m does that)
<seb128> tjaalton, jibel, willcooke, what's the reference bug for that vbox issue?
<Laney> OK thanks, I really just wanted to know if w_illcooke had tried to submit it to errors, but thanks for the extra information.
<seb128> np
<tjaalton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1792932
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1792932 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Cosmic Desktop fails to boot in vbox: Xorg assert failure: Xorg: ../../../../dix/privates.c:384: dixRegisterPrivateKey: Assertion `!global_keys[type].created' failed." [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> Laney: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/1:3.26.4-0ubuntu4
<willcooke> Laney, is this any use?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6TGCkW48XX
<didrocks> nautilus-folder-handler.desktop is still used, as least associated to default mime type for inode/directory
<didrocks> xdg-mime query default inode/directory
<didrocks> nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<seb128> willcooke, do you have a .crash in /var/crash?
<willcooke> seb128, nope, sorry.  I've rebooted a lot since then
<willcooke> I'll do a fresh install
<jbicha> willcooke: sorry I didn't follow context or know the details but there was some kind of network fix in today's gnome-shell update
<oSoMoN> I just filed bug #1795674, is that a known issue by any chance?
<ubot5> bug 1795674 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "cosmic live session: no text/icon for network entry in shell menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1795674
<jbicha> ^
<willcooke> oSoMoN, could that be a theme issue?
<jbicha> maybe try with tomorrow's iso?
<jibel> it's there on hw
<didrocks> Laney: I'm fine setting nautilus.desktop as the default if needed and it's a good fit
<Laney> jbicha: it's a crash in network-manager itself (so no)
<Laney> didrocks: ah, sorry, that should be org.gnome.Nautilus.desktop, I thought that was the case already
<jbicha> ok
<Laney> where does it come from can you remember?
<seb128> Laney, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/desktop-file-utils/ubuntu/view/head:/debian/defaults.list#L195
<didrocks> Laney: no worry, I'll do it :) it's in desktop-file-utils (/usr/share/applications/defaults.list)
<Laney> thx
<Laney> I forgot the details of that thing
<didrocks> easy to spot
<willcooke> back from meeting
<Laney> I checked the default list in gnome-session
<didrocks> was blaming the software with "open in folder" first :p
<Laney> gnome-mimeapps.list
<seb128> Laney, that's a Debian thing
<Laney> ok
<didrocks> but their fault, no log it's failing ;)
<seb128> well, we have a diff, ours is in desktop-file-utils
<seb128> we should maybe look at getting ride of that delta
<didrocks> yeah, gnome-mimeapps.list vs defaults.list vs gio mimetype…
<kenvandine> Trevinho: so what was your theory
<didrocks> ETOOMANYPLACES
<seb128> we put it there because it's a component easier to rebuild and less likely to break things on a rebuild
<Trevinho> kenvandine: this works fine https://github.com/3v1n0/telegram-snap/blob/master/snapcraft.yaml#L158
<jdstrand> willcooke, seb128, et al: I'm working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1788929
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1788929 in evince (Ubuntu Bionic) "Debian/Ubuntu AppArmor policy gaps in evince" [Undecided,Triaged]
<willcooke> jdstrand, thanks!
<seb128> jdstrand, ah, good, thanks
<jdstrand> I uploaded to cosmic already. wanted to see if people ran into anything first
<kenvandine> Trevinho: so the slowness is updating the icon cache or mime database?
<jdstrand> I also did submittodebian on it
<Trevinho> kenvandine: yeah, takes the most of it
<kenvandine> Trevinho: why is that different for 18.10 though?
<Trevinho> ah, mh,.. I thought it was always like that even before.
<Trevinho> So, I didn't profile cosmic differently though.
<Trevinho> So i might be wrong. I just thought it was the same issue
<kenvandine> no, this issue is the same snap is much slower to start fresh on 18.10 than 18.04
<jbicha> jdstrand: Debian GNOME accepts merge requests now. I don't know if that's easier or harder for you than submittodebian https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/evince
<didrocks> ah, "opening folder" works way better now :)
<Laney> :3
<jdstrand> jbicha: in that moment submittodebian was, but noted
<Trevinho> kenvandine: I see... Mh, we should profile the launching script then. For sure that operation was the one taking the most of the times
<Trevinho> also parsing the fonts was, but might be different.
<kenvandine> we fixed the font issue
<Trevinho> seb128: as per those SRU what would you suggest?
<kenvandine> at least for snaps built with the gnome backports PPA run on bionic hosts
<kenvandine> Trevinho: that was the slowdown
<oSoMoN> the welcome page of the installer slideshow is a beaver, not a cuttlefish, are we waiting on design to provide the screenshot?
<kenvandine> but cosmic should have the same fontconfig cache version
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm not sure to understand the issue. Waiting for an incoming upstream point release when there is one coming makes sense, if there is none coming or if it's taking to long it's fine to cherry pick or do a git snapshot tarball imho
<Trevinho> seb128: well, it was said to be soon, but still it's not coming. And so cherry-picking everything would make the verification harder I guess
<Trevinho> same for a git snapshot, no?
<Trevinho> but at least that fix for mutter imho is something we should land asap. We waited for a point release even too much imho.
<willcooke> oSoMoN, @ installer slideshow - I did new graphics the other day.  jibel approved the merge. https://code.launchpad.net/~willcooke/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<seb128> Trevinho, I would do a snapshot of the stable branch and handle it as if it was a point update SRU
<oSoMoN> willcooke, cool, so it's just pending an upload?
<willcooke> oSoMoN, yeah I think so.
<Trevinho> seb128: is that something we can do in the same way? In terms of SRU handling... I dindn't know...
<oSoMoN> willcooke, but we're way past UI freeze, does this require a UIFe ?
<willcooke> oSoMoN, quite possibly.  I need to make one fix now, so I'll sort it
<seb128> Trevinho, up to the SRU team to be fine or not but I think we can make our case for it
<oSoMoN> willcooke, ack, thanks
<Trevinho> I'll ping upstream again btw
<seb128> andyrock, I sponsored g-c-c to Debian, did you plan to handle the Ubuntu rebase/update as well?
<andyrock> seb128: yep :)
<seb128> great, thx
<andyrock> I looked at it because it contains the fix for a crash I sent upstream
<seb128> and you are supposed to lunch :p
<seb128> k
<seb128> well let me know when the Ubuntu side is ready and I can sponsor that as well
<andyrock> kk thanks :)
<seb128> stepping back for a bit, bbl
<oSoMoN> seb128, remembered that bug we looked into at the beginning of the week in Brussels, where the shell menu was only partially localized in French? I'm still seeing it but can't find the bug number, it was a language pack thing, right?
<oSoMoN> ah, too late… that can wait till you're back though
<willcooke> Laney, fresh install, no segfaults
<willcooke> Laney, red herring I think
<willcooke> re: n-m that is
<Laney> ok, thanks, I'm still seeing it a bit though
<Laney> some kind of memory management problem
<willcooke> Laney, anything I can do to confirm/test?  How can I reproduce?
<Trevinho> 17:08:10 <Trevinho> fmuellner: hey, any free slot for a point 3.28 release? :)
<Trevinho> 17:08:47 <fmuellner> Trevinho: yeah, but as it's the last one, I'd like to take a look on what might be a good idea to include still
<Trevinho> I guess we should go for git snapshots later... (seb128)
<Laney> willcooke: dunno yet, don't worry about it
<willcooke> Laney, ack
<Trevinho> seb128: also for that gdm crash on kvm, what can I do? I mean, if you want me to poke around gdm to see if we can make it try harder, its something I can check, but if I should look at lower levels, I need to study things a bit. Not sure if someone else can be faster, then.
<Laney> think it happens more when I'm on the usb ethernet thing maybe
<Laney> Tue 2018-10-02 16:53:43 BST   24566     0     0   6 error     /usr/sbin/NetworkManager
<Laney> just hotplugged it and then NM crashed
<willcooke> erk
 * willcooke takes his laptop for a walk.  
<willcooke> I wonder if going out of range of the wifi is what crashed it
<willcooke> Laney, ok, got some more crashes
<Laney> nod
<Laney> some wonkiness here
<andyrock> didrocks: I'm preparing the update to gnome-control-center. Do we still need the "ubuntu-volume-amplification-to-gnome" migration thing?
<didrocks> andyrock: I think not, but let me look
<andyrock> was the switch from com.ubuntu.sound to org.gnome.desktop.sound
<didrocks> yeah, just checking that was done in bionic
<didrocks> andyrock: 1:3.29.90-1~ubuntu1 in cosmic
<didrocks> so we need it until next LTS
<didrocks> (included)
<andyrock> not sure I'm following you but I trust you :D
<didrocks> well, we need people to migrate their old settings to the new one
<didrocks> and people on bionic have the old settings
<andyrock> I guess to allow migration from lts to lts ?
<didrocks> so whatever bionic -> <distro version> upgrade needs the migration scripts
<didrocks> which are:
<didrocks> 1. bionic -> cosmic
<didrocks> 2. bionic -> next LTS
<andyrock> kk thanks :)
<didrocks> yw! :)
<Laney> the patch could get a note, sounds like that's not obvious
<didrocks> we should maybe add a "can be removed…"
<didrocks> yeah, whatever Laney told
<Laney> HIGH FIVE
 * didrocks high five back
<andyrock> I'll add it in the upload
<didrocks> andyrock: you can say post f* (if f* is the next LTS)
<didrocks> just add that to the migration script, would be a lot of *f*un :p
<Laney> willcooke: want to see if 1.12.4 is better? https://people.canonical.com/~laney/package-junkyard/
<Laney> at least I didn't make it crash yet
<willcooke> Laney, wack.  Installing
<Laney> super sick safe solid sound
<Laney> even if not this is a better basis for a bug report
<willcooke> ruh roh.  My gdm issue is back, even with proposed
<Laney> if you could, https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/issues would be good w/the journal from a failed situation
<willcooke> Laney, will do.  Just installing the n-m stuff
<Laney> thx
<willcooke> and then will do more on that one
<willcooke> (it's possible that enabling debug is what fixed it :) )
<willcooke> k, nm installed
 * Laney does 20 minutes of queue reviews
<willcooke> Laney, anecdotally, it seems to restore network connectivity from resume faster
 * willcooke takes his laptop for another walk
<willcooke> it gets out more than I do
<willcooke> Laney, well, same tests as earlier, suspend/resume when in range of different access points now doesnt segfault, and yeah, it does feel faster to reconnect on resume.
<willcooke> ship it
<willcooke> I'll keep an eye on it
<willcooke> now, gdm3....
<Laney> kool
<willcooke> ohhhh, and now I think I see why I wasnt seeing more useful logging from gdm3
<willcooke> More verbose logs
<willcooke> I thought that was just a comment, but I think that's the actual config
<Laney> it's Enable=true or something
<Laney> climbing -> pub quiz -> bed -> breakfast -> IRC
<Laney> LATERS!
<willcooke> l8r Laney
<willcooke> gdm3 upstream bug: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/issues/428
<gitbot> GNOME issue 428 in gdm "Ubuntu 18.10 boots to black screen with flashing cursor, no gdm. Switching to tty2 and back to 1 fixes it." [Opened]
<willcooke> <- dinner
<andyrock> Laney: I just built gnome-control-center and I got the python-script-but-no-python-dep from the lintian, should I fix it using the way suggested here? https://lintian.debian.org/tags/python-script-but-no-python-dep.html
<andyrock> it has been ignored for a while, that's why I'm asking
<andyrock> as a side-note I noticied that 08_lowercase_user_names.patch ( Disallow upper-case letters in user names for compliance with adduser) has never been ported to debian, so I'm planning to do so, if that's ok
<Trevinho> willcooke: in that gdm issue, you get also a crash, or just doesn't show up?
<Trevinho> Also maybe xorg logs might help or the ones in `/var/lib/gdm3/.local/share/xorg/`
<Trevinho> while might be the same of /var/log, but... just to check..
<xnox> somehow i have different gdm3 bugs too
<xnox> not as severe, but somehow my tty1 is left in framebuffer mode and gdm3 cannot handle that
<xnox> whatever that means
<tjaalton> so echoing here too, that the xserver crash is due to mesa enabling a feature on the software fallback driver, which makes glamor init pass now (didn't succeed in bionic), so adding a patch to the xserver should fix the vbox/qemu issues
<andyrock> \o/
<tjaalton> hmm
<Trevinho> tjaalton: lovely
<tjaalton> hmm hang on, need to verify it
<willcooke> tjaalton, \o/
<willcooke> (well, potentially \o/)
<willcooke> Trevinho, no crash that I can see, just doesnt seem to start
<Trevinho> mh, I see... willcooke also jouralctl log might help so that we can also see gnome-shell logs in case
<willcooke> Trevinho, in case it's useful I just added the log for when I switch to tty1 and things kick in to life: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1795637
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1795637 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "No login screen when booting Cosmic" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> I can attach that to the upstream bug if you think it's useful
<willcooke> I'll get the other log now
<Trevinho> let me see
<willcooke> damn ittttttttttttttttttt
<Trevinho> even 1st log was with debugging enabled, right?
<willcooke> now it's bloody working again
<Trevinho> haha
<willcooke> Trevinho, yeah,
<willcooke> it was enabled
<Trevinho> races are racy!
<willcooke> :))
<jbicha> andyrock: we don't need or want to use dh_python for gnome-control-center but you can add python3 to Depends
<andyrock> jbicha: the problem is that the offending python script is a migrations cript
<andyrock> *script
<andyrock> how to handle this case?
<jbicha> andyrock: or just ignore the lintian error since we already indirectly depend on python3 (via system-config-printer at least)
<andyrock> kk I'll ignore for the moment but would be nice to get rid of it
<jbicha> we'll get rid of it in F ;)
<andyrock> :(
<jbicha> I said you can add the python3 depends if the lintian error bothers you
<willcooke> Trevinho, do you think that gdm issue could be related to https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/0a9415cf793babed1f28c61f8047d51de04f1528 (the one t_jaalton mentions might fix vbox)
<Trevinho> mh, don't think so as in real hw you should be able to use proper driver, not llvmpipe (sw emulation)
<willcooke> ah of course
<willcooke> calling it a night, see you tomorrow
<tjaalton> hmm I'll add that patch to xserver anyway, even though I couldn't find which commit in newer mesa made glamor init succeed
<seb128> oSoMoN, that was bug #1793476
<ubot5> bug 1793476 in pkgbinarymangler (Ubuntu) "Missing French translations for some strings" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1793476
<seb128> oSoMoN, unsure we got a langpack update since g-s was rebuilt with that version though
<seb128> Trevinho, let's talk tomorrow about the kvm one, I'm not sure to understand the details
<jbicha> oSoMoN: there were some issues with gnome-shell 3.30.0 translation handling, should be fixed whenever they do a 3.30.1. here are some links:
<jbicha> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2018-October/007517.html
<jbicha> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/537
<gitbot> GNOME issue 537 in gnome-shell "Strings are no longer extracted by gettext" [1. Bug, 8. Translation, Closed]
<jbicha> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/614
<gitbot> GNOME issue 614 in gnome-shell "Badly unused strings in pofiles" [Opened]
<oSoMoN> seb128, jbicha: thanks for the links!
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-03
<jibel> Good morning
<dupondje> Wohooo :) firefox update fixed crashing web.whatsapp! Great
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Morning jibel, seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<jibel> Hi duflu and seb128
<duflu> seb128, getting closer to normal, which is an improvement. You?
<seb128> lut jibel
<seb128> duflu, I'm ok, a bit tired, baby was stomach sick yesterday evening and part of the night
<seb128> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey seb128
<duflu> o/   didrocks   \o
<didrocks> gnome-shell gdm is still spiking at 100%
<didrocks> can't type, nothing :/
<duflu> Hmm
<didrocks> hey duflu
<seb128> when did that start?
<didrocks> yesterday
<seb128> does it go away? or how do you manage to log in?
<duflu> I will return to profiling gnome-shell soon. Maybe I can figure out how to run the login screen from git?
<seb128> Trevinho can help you with that
<didrocks> wait, can't type
<didrocks> trying to paste something
<seb128> stop doing IRC from gdm :p
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q6wwXqKbmG/
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> the issue is that gnome shell gdm is fine
<didrocks> then you login
<didrocks> yuor sessino starts
<didrocks> and here, gdm gnome-shell goes crazy
<didrocks> but if you kill it
<didrocks> after a 3rd attempt, your session vanishes
<seb128> weird
<seb128> the new gdm is supposed to kill the greeter session after you log in
<duflu> Yeah the login screen is killed on VT switching now so it's a bit less reliable at staying up than it used to be
<seb128> what packages did you get updated yesterdya?
<didrocks> seb128: it's definitively running here
<duflu> Sometimes you VT switch and everything freezes
<didrocks> I noticed it yesterday morning, so it means updates on Friday
<didrocks> wait, really slow, I can't type for 20s every 10s
<seb128> what packages did you get updated on friday?
<seb128> looks like the new gdm landed
<didrocks> I meant, on Monday, trying to gather the list
<seb128> maybe try to downgrade that?
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QTzwBd3bd7/
<didrocks> yeah, gdm is in the list
<seb128> yeah, gdm is in that list
<didrocks> doing that
<seb128> good
<didrocks> unsure how I will do
<didrocks> or maybe reboot, tty…
<didrocks> as gdm is always around
<seb128> Switching to a vt should stop the greeter session
<seb128> I can get you the wget & dpkg -i command to copy/paste if that helps
<seb128> bah, let's wait for him to be back
<didrocks> indeed, reverting gdm works
<didrocks> at least, I can type now :p
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> seb128: switching to a vt kept the 100% CPU spike for gdm gnome-shell process
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> didrocks, good! please open a bug upstream, they have been responsive to reports recently
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, en forme ?
<oSoMoN> seb128, oui, et toi?
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<duflu> seb128, yeah I get the impression we were using 3.30 daily before upstream
<duflu> So they have been slow to notice the regressions in gdm this cycle
<seb128> oSoMoN, okish, kid was sick yesterday evening/in the night (stomach/vomited), let's see if that was only his stomach not agreeing with diner or a proper stomach bug (if it is, I hope I manage to avoid it this time)
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> seb128, good luck with that, stay away from real-life bugs!
<seb128> duflu, right, same problem as always, they don't have a big userbase so we are usually the first to throw the code to enough users to see the issues reported
<seb128> oSoMoN, thx, trying!
<jibel> tkamppeter_, did you talk to upstream about bug 1789184 ? It makes no sense to me to not release it in Cosmic until Cosmic is release.
<ubot5> bug 1789184 in HPLIP "toolbox.py crashed with AttributeError in initUI(): 'DevMgr5' object has no attribute 'DiagnoseQueueAction'" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1789184
<jibel> Also it's on the ISO and cannot be fixed by an SRU after the release
<didrocks> seb128: will do in a bit ;)
<didrocks> am I really the one one experiecing it in a up to date cosmic ?
<didrocks> (with Xorg, our default, ofc)
<didrocks> seb128: FYI: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gdm/issues/429
<gitbot> GNOME issue 429 in gdm "Regression in 3.30.1 (from 3.30.0): gnome-shell process in gdm is spiking at 100% once logged in" [Opened]
<willcooke> morning all.  No water and no internet this morning.
<willcooke> Internet fixed at least.  Turned if off and back on again.
<popey> A future in IT Support awaits you willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> Morning willcooke, popey
<popey> Morning!
<duflu> ish
<oSoMoN> hello IT^Wwillcooke
<willcooke> :)
<seb128> didrocks, thx
<seb128> hey willcooke popey
<seb128> didrocks, no cpu/gdm issue here, willcooke had some problems getting the greeter to display until he switched vt but that sounds different
<didrocks> yeah, it sounds quite different
 * didrocks opens the FFe for gsconnect new snapshot
<Laney> sup
<didrocks> hep Laney
<Laney> hap hoooo
<duflu> hip Laney
<oSoMoN> hop hop hop
<willcooke> RAOF, hihi!  This colord log spam... every time I resume the machine its adding a hundred lines or so of SNMP "stuff" to the logs.  Google suggests that colord has a dep on SNMP libs - that can't be right can it?!  Is there anything we can do to stop the log spamming?
 * duflu forgot he was also annoyed by that
<jibel> I've a ghost auth dialog on the screen, annoying
<didrocks> seb128: FYI, I repinged k_envandine on the hub this time about the snap icon not matching Suru team (the team feels that despite opening topics on the snapcraft forum, they aren't really supported on that one)
<didrocks> something to track IMHO before release
<didrocks> (don't know if we open a bug and where for this, as it's a snap and pings on the forum doesn't seem to work well…)
<RAOF> <freenode_wil "RAOF, hihi!  This colord log spa"> Hm. I see that too. I'll try disabling colord-sane and see if that silences it.
<willcooke> RAOF, thanks!
<willcooke> damn it, now I can't get cosmic to fail any more
<willcooke> gdm works every time
<duflu> willcooke, I wonder if you still had 3.29 installed and/or hadn't rebooted with 3.30 when logging that bug?
<willcooke> duflu, it's possible I guess, but I've certainly rebooted that machine a lot of times
<willcooke> I think I will reinstall again
<seb128> didrocks, k, I would say that snap/suru icon is not trivial to solve and a low priority item at this point, sorry for the sure team if they feel like ignored but not much we can dp
<seb128> do
<seb128> we have more important problem with fontconfig cache version/startup time and theming still not working for most apps
<seb128> and portals to land
<didrocks> seb128: well, we can at least answer there are some investigation on it before they ping 4 times and wait for an additional 10 days
<seb128> shrug
<didrocks> telling there are also other things we manage
<seb128> they are not center of the world, we have ten of thousands of bugs sitting without reply for years
<seb128> sorry, didn't mean it to be worded that strongly
<didrocks> yeah, but they are contributors, who devoted a lot of time for our default look
<seb128> but yeah, welcome to reality, we are busy and they issue is a low priority one
<seb128> I appreciate that
<seb128> but there is only so much we can do
<seb128> we struggle with release blockers issues atm
<didrocks> but if not answering in 20 days and 4 pings is ok, that's fine, unsure why I try to mitigate and help there
<didrocks> anyway, "not my pb", topic closed
<seb128> noted
<seb128> thanks for caring and raised it though
<willcooke> I'll ask Ken to give them a general update on what's going on.  It's fair that we at least ack their request, even if the answer is "sorry, cant help right now"
<didrocks> doesn't seem I should have raised it, but meh
<willcooke> tjaalton, thanks for the xorg upload.
<willcooke> didrocks, it's good that you raised it, thank you.  The solution is simply better communication.  That doesnt need to take us long to do, just need to do it.
<willcooke> (easier said than done though :) )
<didrocks> that was all that I was asking for, but it seems not widely shared, anyway…
<seb128> I also think we need to somewhat set up expectations
<seb128> it's not realistic that people expect us to be responsive on everything
<seb128> I don't even manage to get people from our team to reply to me on trello cards pings or bugs assigned :p
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> depending on who… I don't think it's a healthy state though that you don't get answer
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm just saying, that icon issue is minor
<seb128> they shouldn't expect us to be top responsive to every single of their minor issues, we do what we can but we are busy
<willcooke> Ken has an email which lays out exactly what they're working on and the state.  That probably has enough info in to show why things are not P1 on his list.  I'll speak to him later about posting that on the hub or something.
<willcooke> If we share that info then people can see what's in front of them in the queue
<didrocks> +1
<willcooke> that will show what seb128 says about it being fairly minor in comparison with the bigger fish.
<willcooke> Give a sense of scale
<willcooke> scale
<willcooke> fish
<willcooke> geddit
<willcooke> Fresh install of Cosmic from last nights ISO boots to GDM first time.
<willcooke> grrr
<willcooke> maybe its fixed
<willcooke> darn races
<seb128> Laney, thx for doing that n-m update, I had it on my todo backlog but was struggling to get to it, nice to see it didn't miss cosmic :)
<seb128> also nice to see that version lists items from the unapproved queue, I forgot it was doing that and even indicating them with a (Q) :)
<Laney> seb128: nm, it fixes the crash that w_illcooke and I and probably others were having (silently, since it doesn't cause apport errors at all for some reason)
<seb128> nice!
<seb128> did you manage to reproduce?
<Laney> yeah on the other laptop too
<seb128> well I guess I could try myself to sig11 it
<seb128> I'm curious of why is apport not triggering
<Laney> right maybe try to kill -SEGV it, see if that doesn't apport either
<Laney> the systemd unit has the hardening stuff enabled
<Laney> that would be my first suspicion as a cause
<Laney> who did the Q thing? you?
<Laney> nice feature :>
<seb128> I think it was robert a while ago
<seb128> indeed :)
<Laney> seb128: can you help with gjs/s390x removals in a bit please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gjs/+bug/1794721
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1794721 in gjs (Ubuntu) "Remove gjs from s390x" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> we should get the new one in sooner rather than later imho
<Laney> going to upload ostree to get it off that list first though
<willcooke> ok, new install of cosmic from yesterday, added proposed, rebooted - the gdm problem is back
<duflu> :(
 * duflu -> dinner
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I saw your comment on the hub but wanted to check rdepends etc before doing anything and day went by before I had time to look at it again
<seb128> willcooke, :/
<Laney> ok well I'll upload it, you do whatever checking you want whenever you can
<Laney> I just want a yes in principle so it doesn't end up not happening
<seb128> k, I'm having a look in a bit
<seb128> it's fine, +1 from me
<seb128> well I mean deleting gjs on s390x is +1
<seb128> I don't know enough about that late mozjs version change to have an opinion on that, out that it feels late so yeah if we do it the sooner the better
<Laney> can't not be done really, security thangs and all
<seb128> k, so let's do it! :)
 * Laney roars
<willcooke> Laney, oh noez:
<willcooke> Oct  3 11:25:23 test-Inspiron-3137 dbus-daemon[868]: [session uid=123 pid=868] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.portal.IBus'
<willcooke> Oct  3 11:25:23 test-Inspiron-3137 kernel: [    9.303956] show_signal_msg: 28 callbacks suppressed
<willcooke> Oct  3 11:25:23 test-Inspiron-3137 kernel: [    9.303959] NetworkManager[484]: segfault at 18 ip 00007f39b9dd72d9 sp 00007ffed7021000 error 4 in libc-2.28.so[7f39b9d65000+171000]
<willcooke> Oct  3 11:25:23 test-Inspiron-3137 kernel: [    9.303968] Code: e9 57 fb ff ff 48 89 5c 24 30 49 39 f7 74 5a 49 8b 71 28 4c 89 48 20 48 89 70 28 49 89 41 28 48 8b 70 28 48 89 46 20 4c 89 ce <48> 8b 7e 18 e9 1a f7 ff ff 48 81 7c 24 28 ff 03 00 00 48 8b 5c 24
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> did you new version hit proposed yet?
<Laney> no
<willcooke> k, ignore
<willcooke> sorry
<Laney> heh
<seb128> jibel, https://trello.com/c/NO4od6Pv/44-optimise-gnome-software-startup-time is one of the card we failed to triage/move in Brussel because you were at another meeting and the rest of the team didn't know what to do with it, can you update as fit?
<seb128> jibel, oh, and https://trello.com/c/P0QWFNyr/28-add-snap-support-to-autopkgtest is probably for next cycle now?
<RAOF> willcooke: So, `chmod -x /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/colord-sane` removes the SNMP spam (and partially replaces it with “can't spawn colord-sane” spam, but that's somewhat expected)
<willcooke> RAOF, ah, interesting
<willcooke> I would test, but machine is in a special state right now
<willcooke> RAOF, is that something which can be fixed in the packaging, or is it a hack?
<RAOF> That's a hack. Although it was possible in the past to disable colord-sane via configuration file.
<RAOF> But what this suggests is that libsane is spewing SNMP errors during probing.
<willcooke> what is it using SNMP for?  Finding network scanners or something?
 * willcooke thought he'd seen the last of MIB files about 10 years ago
<RAOF> Presumably?
<RAOF> Because madness it's also possible that it's not libsane, but a sane plugin that's doing the SNMP.
<willcooke> Should I go and bother sane maintainers?
<RAOF> I think that'd be a reasonable port of call.
<willcooke> ack, thx
<RAOF> sane does not exactly have the best reputation here; colord-sane is a separate binary because when the main colord daemon linked to sane directly various sane plugins would leak fds until colord crashed (because of Ubuntu hardening; on Debian it would just consume 100% CPU)
<seb128> willcooke, I'm cleaning up our current board by moving cards to the next cycle one now
<seb128> so we can focus on the direct line to getting 18.10 out
<willcooke> seb128, ace, thanks
<seb128> most of the work which isn't targetted to get 18.10 out in shape can be postponed at this point imho
<seb128> np!
<willcooke> +1
<seb128> didrocks, jibel, do you consider https://trello.com/c/mAIfBwox/225-new-installer-investigations as being the initial investigation/to be closed before the planning sprint/this cycle? or a card to carry over for next cycle?
<xnox> Laney, seb128: +2 on purging gjs from s390x. it has been escalated multiple times to IBM that it is in a poor state, and out of scope.
<Laney> escalated by who?
<Laney> not sure why they are bothered either way
<xnox> Laney, we sent requests to IBM toolchain team about, via our current engagement.
<xnox> Laney, i think the reply was "is it used by nodejs?"
<Laney> oh, then not sure why *you* were bothered :P
<Laney> seems mozilla don't test spidermonkey on s390x though ;-)
<xnox> another ibm wanted to run firefox =) and i'm like.... yo.... talked to your mates.... or better don't do it....
<seb128> Laney, I still didn't look at it, but did you check if there as simple as removing gjs or if there are other packages using it to delete as well?
<Laney> I put a list on the bug
<Laney> it could be wrong in some way though, hopefully britney will give a more definitive one
<seb128> k
<seb128> thx
<xnox> Laney, seed-webkit2 ?
<xnox> nevermind, that one never built
<Laney> probably easier to see what proposed-migration says
<didrocks> seb128: yes, this is basically the "goal to deliver a slidedeck for Will to present at the planning sprint"
<didrocks> (we still need to finish the time estimation as the plan changed)
<seb128> didrocks, k, what I though, I kept it on the trello from this cycle, thx!
<didrocks> and deeper investigation in curtin and so on while we are at it
<didrocks> yw
<jbicha> seb128: kenvandine: Security grudgingly approved bug 1750069 for cosmic only
<ubot5> bug 1750069 in xdg-desktop-portal-gtk (Ubuntu) "[MIR] xdg-desktop-portal-gtk" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1750069
<kenvandine> jbicha: thx
<seb128> jbicha, thx, launchpad do send emails, no need to proxy bugs comments on IRC though :)
<seb128> (I saw it/mentioned it earlier)
<jbicha> do we want it as a depends or recommends from ubuntu-desktop once MIR is fully approved?
<seb128> that needs a ffe btw
<seb128> recommends should be good enough?
<seb128> you don't have to use snaps/flatpaks on Ubuntu
<jbicha> ok
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> I'll file a ffe for it today
 * bcurtiswx waves and goes back into hibernation
<kenvandine> hey bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> hope ya'll are doing OK, it's been too long
<willcooke> tkamppeter_, hi! Did anything change in xenial re: the printing stack?
<seb128> k, I tried to cherry pick a gtk commit as a patch using gbp pq rebase/git cherry-pick -x <id>/gbp pq export --no-patch-numbers
<seb128> that's a fail
<seb128> well the patch is there but it did a stack of random formatting changes to other patches :/
<seb128> how do I undo those?
<Laney> like updating the indexes?
<seb128> like removing "-# Patches not in Debian" from debian/patches/series
<Laney> yeah, topic is gbp pq's way of doing that
<Laney> if you do git add -p you can just add the bits you care about to the commit
<seb128> and then how can I tell it to discard the other ones from the "staging"?
<Laney> after committing, git reset --hard
<seb128> thx
<seb128> is there a command that auto-magically take the changelog diff to suggest a git commit msg?
<Laney> debcommit
<seb128> ah, thx
<Laney> -e to edit it
<seb128> same as with bzr :p
<Laney> yep it works with most vcs
<seb128> is git tag signing really bringing value?
 * seb128 finds those annoying, get prompted more than I would like when doing updates
<seb128> (unsure why the agent doesn't catch those sometme for me also)
<Laney> I like that we have an indication that you can trust in git that the tag corresponds to the archive's upload
 * Laney is building a new desktop iso now so people can test if the xorg-server fix worked
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> I'm unsure to understand how the signing provide more trust
<seb128> you need to be able to commit to tag right?
<seb128> what sort of errors/attack does it prevent to sign?
<Laney> wherever you get the tag from you know it is good
<seb128> k, I need to read about this
<Laney> it means you don't have to trust the place you are getting the commits from
<seb128> I've a feel of why it's useful for but not really a concrete one, it still looks like to me it that it protects from temperring with a tag but if someone gets access to vcs with the intend to screw things in there I feel like we have other problems
<seb128> well, we don't sign commits though
<seb128> so nothing tells me than the content staged since the previous upload didn't get screwed
<Laney> indeed, that's the uploader's review
<Laney> that is what you are signing
<seb128> I see
<seb128> thx
<seb128> gnome-control-center$ git checkout pristine-tar
<seb128> error: pathspec 'pristine-tar' did not match any file(s) known to git.
<seb128> :(
<seb128> git grrr :)
 * seb128 googles on what he did wrong this time
<seb128> I guess I need to -b pristine-tar pristine-tar right?
<seb128> sometime that seems to be implicit/work out of the box and sometime not
<seb128> -b pristine-tar origin/pristine-tar
<seb128> I mean
<Laney> if you use gbp clone it sets that up for you
<seb128> ah, I probably used git in that case
<seb128> I just want to fix/update the pristine-tar from debian :/
<seb128> my local copy is 1 commit ahead 4 behind from the remote one, I probably did something wrong
<seb128> $ git pull salsa pristine-tar
<seb128> Depuis https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-control-center
<seb128>  * branch            pristine-tar -> FETCH_HEAD
<seb128> warning: Cannot merge binary files: gnome-control-center_3.30.0.orig.tar.xz.delta (HEAD vs. 24ecec67bc2fe60204daefdbfe6fd276250f5632)
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> or maybe that's not me, I'm not the one that did 3.30 :p
<seb128> sorry team, but I'm going to let that in a buggy state for now I think
<seb128> I've a long todo still for this week and it's over my git foo to sort that out
<Laney> fixed
<seb128> how did you do it?
<Laney> in salsa/pristine-tar, I did "git merge -s ours lp/pristine-tar"
<Laney> then pushed to lp and salsa
<seb128> is that a case where it diverged because people did the same update on both side in an independent way?
<seb128> upstream/latest has a similar issue I guess
<seb128> though a git pull leads to a merge in that case
<seb128> unsure if that's the right thing to do though?
<Laney> yes, see ee7d28708 and 6c73a4253
<seb128> k, makes sense
<Laney> this won't happen once we unleash The Plan
<willcooke> thanks for the fix zyga
<zyga> willcooke: I'm sorry for missing this in the first place!
<zyga> happy I could help though
<willcooke> zyga, nw!
<zyga> I was worried this is some deeper kernel voodoo
<seb128> Laney, what about upstream/latest, should I commit the merge than a git pull gives me?
<Laney> I would rather merge the ubuntu one into salsa/upstream/latest and then push that to lp and salsa
<Laney> well, I don't know what result that merge is giving you
<Laney> something like "git checkout -b salsa-upstream-latest salsa/upstream/latest && git merge origin/upstream/latest"
<Laney> then check "git diff salsa/upstream/latest" to make sure it is empty and push to salsa and origin
<Laney> I assume "salsa" refers to salsa and "origin" to launchpad, adjust if that is not true
<seb128> it does
<seb128> thx
<seb128> that git diff is empty
<seb128> thx
<Laney> hopefully stop having to do this weird stuff soon
<seb128> yes
 * Laney needs to send ze email
<seb128> k, did it
<seb128> I hope I didn't screw something up again
<Laney> looks good here
<seb128> great, thx :)
<Laney> don't forget upstream/3.30.1
<seb128> bah
<seb128> of course clicking "merge" in the salsa web UI doesn't get those
<seb128> needs to add the remote from andy to my vcs now I guess to fetch the tag and push it
<seb128> done
<Laney> ♥
<andyrock> seb128: thanks for the reviews <3
<seb128> andyrock, yw!
<didrocks> do-release-upgrade -d doesn't work from bionic
<didrocks> telling not running latest supported version (which is false)
<didrocks> let me ask bdmurray on -devel
<jbicha> didrocks: did you tell it to notify you of any Ubuntu version, not just LTS?
<didrocks> jbicha: I just run it manually with -d ^
<jbicha> right but that will pull from http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts-development
<didrocks> I wasn't expecting that setting to have an impact there
<didrocks> but it seems it does, indeed
<didrocks> thanks jbicha
<jbicha> but you need http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development
<didrocks> ah, and I do have the appstream failure now
<seb128> Laney, btw gjs/s390x list of binaries removed
<Laney> thx!
 * Laney whips the release team
<jbicha> seb128: could you remove mozjs60 too if you didn't already?
<jbicha> on s390x
<seb128> what's the rational?
<jbicha> the same reason. mozjs60 fails so many tests on s390x that we don't think mozjs60 runs on that arch. It's the reason we're removing gjs/s390x
<jbicha> Debian bug 909536
<ubot5> Debian bug 909536 in src:mozjs60 "mozjs60: FTBFS on s390x: around 80% of tests crash" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/909536
<jbicha> it's blocking mozjs60 60.2.1-1 in -proposed since the earlier upload ignored those test failures
<seb128> k
<Laney> there's a new iso btw
<seb128> oh, nice, thanks Laney!
<Laney> in case virtualbox friends want to test virtualbox things
<seb128> jibel might
<didrocks> Trevinho: is there anyway to tell G-S to reload remotely?
<seb128> jbicha, done
<jibel> Laney, what's new in this image?
<Laney>  xorg that is supposed to fix the things
<jibel> k
<jibel> i'll try it
<Laney> 😚
<didrocks> Trevinho: it seems that one idea would be to run on the eval dbus call: eval("Meta.restart(_('Restarting…'))")
<willcooke> Trevinho, thanks for looking at that u/s gdm issue
<willcooke> Laney, I'll download and try
<didrocks> (need to check for wayland compositor first though)
<willcooke> jibel, Laney: First attempt, corrupted display, switching tty and back fixed it.  Attempt #2: I get a log in prompt.
<willcooke> a gdm prompt I should say
<willcooke> it's better, but not sure if it's quite right yet
<willcooke> attempt 3, gdm again
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> ignore #2 and #3
<willcooke> the ISO had popped out
<Laney> you should probably tell tjaalton and/or Trevinho
<willcooke> Laney, ack
<Laney> :>
<willcooke> tjaalton, https://imgur.com/a/oxOHdyu
<willcooke> jibel, Trevinho ^
<willcooke> FWIW, nomodeset still fixes it
<Trevinho> mhmhmh
<willcooke> Hm, new ISO Ubiquity seems very crashy
<willcooke> Suddenly seeing this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1676647
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1676647 not found
<sarnold> Found label 'Ubuntu-Studio 17.04 _Zesty Zapus_ - Beta amd64 (20170321)'
<willcooke> thats the bug it told me had already been reported, I dont believe it any more :)
<willcooke> this is a network manager / Ubiquity thing
<sarnold> yeah :) I'm willing to say you found a new one :) hehe
<willcooke> :D
<xnox> a zapus appears in your path
<willcooke> New bug for tomorrow
<willcooke> Bug #1795955
<ubot5> bug 1795955 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity crashed while trying to connect to wifi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1795955
<tjaalton> willcooke: restart virtualbox.. helped on windows. i had the same with bionic guest
<sarnold> I love how systemd shoves its inane chatter in the middle of the kernel inspecting ACPI tables.. somehow I doubt it's started CUPS before node 0 is brought up..
<sarnold> is this syslog like seven or eight boots that happened all at the same "time" and thus have had their log entries intermixed?
<willcooke> tjaalton, testing
<willcooke> sarnold, it's a live session if that makes any difference
<willcooke> tjaalton, oh, are you talking about the corrupted graphics, or this ubiquity thing?
<willcooke> I restarted virtual box and the graphics corruption is still there.
<willcooke> The ubiquiuty issue is on real hardware
<tjaalton> willcooke: corruption
<Laney> willcooke: Oct  3 18:38:06 ubuntu NetworkManager[1076]: malloc(): corrupted unsorted chunks 3
<Laney> that's probably the same ol NM bug
<Laney> goodnight!
<willcooke> hi Laney, bye Laney
<willcooke> tjaalton, yeah, didnt help
<willcooke> imma try and reboot
<willcooke> same
<willcooke> right, I give up for tonigth
<willcooke> try again tomorrow
<willcooke> night all
<jbicha> seb128: don't work too late, but if you're around, I see that the Trello 1904-cycle card doesn't look like it's under the Ubuntu Desktop team
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-04
<didrocks> goodm orning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<duflu> and later...
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<duflu> Hi seb128
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, lut oSoMoN, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, I feel normality returning. Might have got to be before midnight finally. How are you?
<duflu> -be +bed
<seb128> ah, nice
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'm good, how are you?
<seb128> I'm fine today, played some tennis yesterday which was nice despite the fact that I manage to slip when changing direction and fall and bruised my elbow and hand
<duflu> The cost of physical activity...
<seb128> right
<duflu> Better than desk-induced injuries
<duflu> Unless the desk is encountered on the a tennis court
<seb128> :)
<willcooke> morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning-ish willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<willcooke> duflu, thanks for looking at the gdm issue
<willcooke> testing the workaround now
<duflu> willcooke, in the end I could not help but see it :/
<willcooke> funny that this test machine should be "too fast", since it's old
<duflu> Weird I had to try a third cosmic machine before I hit it
<duflu> Maybe not weird. Just a faster system for the kernel to boot on
<willcooke> on this machine once it "fixes" itself, it's very hard to break again
<willcooke> very odd
<duflu> Mine too. But the problem returned immediately on the first boot after I removed the workaround
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> duflu, do I edit the gdm3 service file or the gdm service file?
<duflu> willcooke, one is a symlink to the other
<duflu> so edit either
<willcooke> so it is
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> duflu, and do I add a second ExecPre line, or remove the one that's there are replace it?
<duflu> willcooke, add a second one. Seems to work
<duflu> I suspect removing existing stuff might break
<willcooke> can haz gdm
<willcooke> Could this be as simple as moving gdm later in the boot process?
<seb128> the boot is not a fixed sequence
<willcooke> ah
<seb128> especially not with systemd
<seb128> services reacts to other parts to be ready
<seb128> upstream said it was a known bug in the gdm code, that's probably the best place where to fix it
<seb128> also changing ordering of services might have side effect and create other problems
<willcooke> duflu, triggereed the bug even with sleep 5
<willcooke> I'll try sleep 120
<willcooke> *10
<duflu> Yeah
<Laney> yo
<seb128> lol
<seb128> hey Laney, how are you?
<duflu> Hi Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney
<willcooke> oh, my bad, I'd spelled Pre wrong
<willcooke>  /o\
<Laney> hey seb128 duflu didrocks
<Laney> I'm alright, went to a nice gig last night
<willcooke> Laney, is Rock City still there?
<Laney> yeah, that's one of the big beasts
<willcooke> \m/
<Laney> they have the big student night on wednesdays there, "crisis"
<Laney> this was at folk club in the pub down the road though :-)
<willcooke> I have fond memories of student night in there.
<willcooke> or rather, I dont
<willcooke> Laney, nice :) Less students
<willcooke> Less Fosters
<Laney> tuborg
<willcooke> duflu, now I've removed the sleep I can't  break it
<Laney> that's what I remember from rock city
<willcooke> urgh
<Laney> also the floor being so sticky that it took my shoe off
<duflu> willcooke,  didn't it take an hour or so to return yesterday?
<willcooke> yes!  That I remember
<willcooke> duflu, I reinstalled
<willcooke> duflu, I'll try doing something else for a while
<willcooke> tjaalton, any more ideas about that virtualbox thing?
<willcooke> tjaalton, also hi! :)
<willcooke> Laney, is your n-m fix in the new iso?
<Laney> noh
<Laney> should be in cosmic laer
<tjaalton> willcooke: show xorg log
<tjaalton> I bisected xserver-xorg-video-fbdev driver and reverted a commit which made kvm with bochs vga fail, but doubt it helps here
<tjaalton> it's in proposed now
<tjaalton> anyway, gdm/X is started too early before the native driver has a chance
<tjaalton> but there's no easy way to determine how to keep it waiting, sometimes /dev/fb0 is enough, some need /dev/dri/card0. not sure if either would work on nvidia..
<popey> Just dist upgraded my cosmic vm (virtualbox) and now gnome shell segfaults on boot
<popey> is this known?
<popey> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/KcXDhLnb/
<popey> http://termbin.com/tcdg
<tjaalton> popey: does it work after restarting gdm?
<popey> tjaalton: no
<tjaalton> k
<willcooke> I wonder if the same fix for gdm will work on vbox as well.  I'll try it
<tjaalton> you mean adding some sleep? most likely
<Laney> seb128: could you delete gjs gjs-tests libgjs-dev libgjs0g/s390x/cosmic and promote mozjs60 libmozjs-60-dev libmozjs-60-0 please?
<Laney> popey: a backtrace would be useful, e.g. by using apport to report the .crash file
<seb128> Laney, "4 packages successfully removed."
<popey> Laney: what's the best way to do that?
<seb128> Laney, "11 publications overridden."
<Laney> popey: ubuntu-bug <crash file>
<Laney> seb128: kiss you on both cheeks
<seb128> :)
<Laney> 😘 🍑
<popey> Laney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1796056
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1796056 not found
<willcooke> tjaalton, yeah.  Just done in meetings, will test it in a mo
<Laney> popey: thx, that's a tjaalton thing
<seb128> tjaalton, ^ saw that bug?
<seb128> SIGABRT in glamor_egl_init()
 * Laney assumed using the nick exactly would cause a highlight
<seb128> Laney, right, I'm never sure if people do bother when they are just being mentioned or if direct ping has a different effect/more chance to give you a reply
<seb128> I know for sure some people go "whatever" when you mention their name without a direct question
<seb128> (not stating it's the case here though)
<Laney> righto
<tjaalton> saw it now
<tjaalton> never before
<seb128> it doesn't seem to have duplicates
<willcooke> tjaalton, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mDPNsJmnRv/
<willcooke> that's the xorg log from a live session
<Laney> I mean the last patch did touch that line
<Laney> so ;-)
<seb128> right
<willcooke> Is it possible for me to edit files inside an ISO image?  I'd like to try that sleep hack in the live session and I don't know how to
<willcooke> or am I wasting my time?
<willcooke> I suspect the later
<jamesh> if your edits don't change the size of the file it might be possible
<willcooke> it will
<willcooke> I wont bother
<willcooke> :)
<tjaalton> remove some comments ;)
<willcooke> ha
<jamesh> does the change need to be live on bootup, or just when it is running?
<willcooke> well, I'd like to try adding a sleep to the gdm service file for the live session
<willcooke> oh, perhaps the live session isnt even using gdm
<jamesh> if it is just at runtime, copy the file to /tmp, edit it, and then bind mount it to the original location
<jibel> willcooke, depending on what you want to do you have to rebuild the ISO or you can stop in casper, edit the file you want and continue
<jibel> the live session is using gdm
<tjaalton> I'll discuss the new glamor_egl_init crash with upstream
<Laney> thx!
<willcooke> jibel, ah, stopping in casper sounds like what I want.  How do I make that work?
<jbicha> willcooke: the 19.04 trello board doesn't appear to be part of the Ubuntu Desktop team like the 18.10 board is
<tjaalton> willcooke: I suspect the corruption comes when modesetting takes over from vesa..
<willcooke> jbicha, yes it's part of the Canonical group because we have a paid subscription, and so more toys.  It shouldn't affect anything else though.  If you dont have access I can add you
<jbicha> I have read access but not write access
<willcooke> tjaalton, so not much I can do then?  Do you need more logs or anything?
<jbicha> probably should add darkxst there too
<willcooke> jbicha, done and done
<jbicha> thanks
<tjaalton> willcooke: nah
<willcooke> tjaalton, shout if I can help
<jibel> willcooke, sorry, actually that won't work if you want to modify the squashfs, and if you boot in rescue mode it'll alter the boot sequence and invalidate your test (if what you want is modfying a systemd file)
<Laney> jibel: what's wrong with break=bottom and modifying files in /root?
<jibel> Laney, if it breaks after the squashfs is mounted it should work indeed
 * Laney nods
<Laney> be prepared for editing files in there to be a hateful experience though :-)
<jibel> willcooke, then you boot, press space, F6 and add break=bottom to the kernel command line, Enter to boot. when it stops in the initramfs chroot /root and do your edit
<jibel> ctrl+d twice and boot will continue
<willcooke> oki, that sounds fun.  I'll have ago
<willcooke> but first food
<jibel> willcooke, when you install in legacy mode on a uefi system, does it boot after installation?
<jibel> ah, I get the "no gdm" issue now
<tjaalton> that new crasher is because eglMakeCurrent doesn't seem to work, and that's a bug in mesa or glvnd
<jibel> willcooke, when I said "does it boot" I meant does it detect a bootable device?
<seb128> Laney, jibel, willcooke, do you know what's the deal with ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu? you guys commited changed but there was no upload, was it waiting on something?
<seb128> jbicha, I don't understand the point of that upload http://launchpadlibrarian.net/391652443/grilo-plugins_0.3.8-1ubuntu1_0.3.8-2ubuntu1.diff.gz
<jibel> seb128, no, just someone to release it.
<seb128> jibel, k, I'm going to merge the yaru changes and upload then
<jibel> ok
<Laney> I thought there were some other changes coming, but I had it on my list to check back tomorrow
<Laney> you can do it if you want
<seb128> I'm reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~madsrh/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/Yaru-CSS/+merge/355913
<seb128> so I think I'm just going to upload with that
<seb128> we can do another upload if there a late change still coming
<seb128> if that's fine with others
<Laney> if you want to do it then you can do it
<seb128> thx
<Laney> new gjs went in
<Laney> and n-m and plymouth
<Laney> #goodupdateday
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> NEW ISO TIME
<seb128> :)
<Laney> would need to publish, then takes a couple of hours
<seb128> tomorrow morning sounds like it then
<Laney> probably won't do an extra one
<Laney> maybe there's an xorg fix or two in the meantime ;-)
<ahayzen> hey, does anyone know if there is going to be a new gnome-software update for cosmic before release? eg bumping to 3.30.1 or pushing of what is in the ubuntu-3-30 branch ?  I was hoping a fix i landed in the ubuntu-3-30 branch a few weeks ago would make it ...
<seb128> ahayzen, we should have it updated to .1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1789451
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1789451 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Update to 3.30.1" [High,New]
<seb128> kenvandine, can you make sure that robert_ancell has that on his list?
<kenvandine> seb128: will do
<seb128> thx
<ahayzen> seb128, ok thanks, as i fixed this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1791553  ... which doesn't affect the default install, but i saw youtube's hating on ubuntu because of it. So was trying to prevent bad press from the release :-)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1791553 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Update preferences is not shown when flatpak plugin is installed" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> ahayzen, ah, flatpak ...
<seb128> is youtube hating a thing?
 * seb128 is too old for knowing about that :p
<ahayzen> yeah it was a feature listed in the gnome 3.30 release, so people were getting a bit ragy that wasn't in ubuntu cosmic :-) Anyway, if what is in ubuntu-3-30 branch is pushed to cosmic that'll fix it
<seb128> it should yes
<seb128> thx for raising it up/asking though
<seb128> and for fixing it :)
<Laney> you might want to comment on the bug to make sure that robert_ancell knows about it
<seb128> ahayzen, that change is confusing though
<seb128> unsure it's a good idea to land that in cosmic
<seb128> was there anything done to communicate that the setting apply to flatpak only?
<ahayzen> seb128, i worked with robert and he approved the merges :-)  i think long term snappy could hook into it as well.  I'm happy to modify the text to mention flatpak or something if required
<seb128> the fact that you worked with Robert doesn't reply to my question
<seb128> I guess it means "no"?
<ahayzen> not visually to the user, no. Suggestions welcome :-)
<seb128> it's too late for a string change
<seb128> I would vote -1 for landing that change/fix in cosmic
<seb128> it sucks a bit, unsure how to handle it
<seb128> oh, wait, you only show the dialog if the flatpak plugin is installed?
<ahayzen> ok :-/ the problem is that users are forced into auto updates unless they go and manually edit dconf
<seb128> (which we don't install by default)
<ahayzen> seb128, yes i only show it if gnome-software-plugin-flatpak is enabled
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> then it's good enough
<ahayzen> seb128, so for a default install there is no difference
<ahayzen> sorry i should have mentioned that
<seb128> the users who go manually install that can deal with the side effects
<seb128> right, I just remembered
<ahayzen> yes
<seb128> so it should be all good :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<seb128> still not ideal but it will do
<ahayzen> yeah :-/ i really hope that snaps can also integrate with that dialog. As it'd be nice to have a common way to disable/enable auto updates between the formats
<ahayzen> ok, so in conclusion, it should hopefully be in cosmic when 3.30.1 is updated
<seb128> yes
<seb128> as for snap, let's see
<seb128> but snapd has a metered property already, so it should be easy enough to make the UI change it
<seb128> then unsure how to keep the settings in sync since on the backend they have different locations
<seb128> and I doubt snapd wants to use dconf
<ahayzen> maybe the gnome-software-plugin-snap can listen to that button and set something to libsnapd-glib ?  (i'm not familiar how the snap parts are structured though)
<seb128> that direction is easy
<seb128> but what it the user change the snap property through the snapctl command
<seb128> then the dconf and snap setting disagree
<seb128> what does the checkbox status in the UI is?
<ahayzen> ah yeah, if you have both snap and flatpak you could get them out of sync etc. So probably something to discuss with upstream.
<seb128> right
<seb128> also that settings doesn't apply to debs updates either
<seb128> but yeah, upstream design discussions
<kenvandine> seb128: updating the cosmic seed for portals and it's dropping gdm3, gnome-shell and ubuntu-settings for s390
<kenvandine> seb128: i guess that's not a surprise right?
<Laney> correct
<kenvandine> just making sure ;)
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> thanks
<seb128> kenvandine, btw did you see the ping about snaps/yaru icons, yaru team waiting for a comment thing?
<kenvandine> yesterday?
<kenvandine> seb128: i responded yesterday, haven't had a chance to check today if there was more activity
<seb128> kenvandine, right, sorry I don't know what that post is so I couldn't check
<seb128> there is no recent topic with "icon" in the title
<jbicha> seb128: I manually typed in the wrong version number when I merged grilo-plugins so gnome-music is in depwait
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks!
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-music/3.30.1-1/+build/15509465
<seb128> jbicha, ah ok, you should perhaps have mentioned that in the changelog to help the reviewer to understand that the update has a point out of cosmic of the changelog
<seb128> jbicha, also why did you drop the "Merge with Debian" bits?
<seb128> from the previous changelog entry
<jbicha> ok, let me reupload
<seb128> well don't bother for me
<seb128> I'm not in the release team
<seb128> k, slideshow uploaded, rebooting to see if the issue with that usb stick is the device/image or if it's the inspiron not liking it for a reason
<willcooke> sorry, been in docs, missed pings.  Reading
<seb128> bah, the key works on my laptop but only in uefi mode, it gives an error in bios mode
<seb128> the inspiron is uefi enabled though
<seb128> but it doesn't like the key at all :/
<seb128> rewritting the image in case that makes a difference
<willcooke> jibel, seb128 - My inspiron is, afiact, in BIOS mode and was booting properly
<willcooke> good update day indeed, looking forward to tomorrows iso
<willcooke> maybe these gdm issues and vbox issues will be fixed by then too ;D
<seb128> willcooke, how do put it in bios mode?
<willcooke> seb128, sec
<seb128> or you mean secure boot disabled?
<willcooke> I think it's real BIOS mode
<seb128> I don't find that option in the bios settings here :/
<willcooke> Boot -> Boot List Option
<willcooke> Legacy or UEFI
<seb128> that line is grey for me
<seb128> I can't select it
<willcooke> turn off secure boot first?
<seb128> it is off
 * willcooke checks the other setting
<seb128> I might need a bios update?
<seb128> did you ever update the bios on that machine?
<seb128> can fwupd do that? ;)
<willcooke> never tried
<seb128> k, it worked in a port on the left
<seb128> I had it on the right side before
<willcooke> BIOS version A05
<seb128> weird
<willcooke> ?!
<seb128> go figure
<seb128> willcooke, thx :)
<willcooke> any time
<xnox> Does ubports use upstart in bionic?
<xnox> in user session?
<seb128> willcooke, k, same bug that you with gdm on my inspiron
<seb128> xnox, no idea
<Laney> there is no upstart in bionic?
<willcooke> seb128, cool.  If you can be bothered, add the sleep line to the systemd unit and see it fixed
<seb128> k, did it work for you?
<seb128> that's a workaround though...
<willcooke> seb128, yes and yes
<willcooke> also worked for duflu
<willcooke> so no need to test really
<seb128> k
<willcooke> halfline is on the case
<seb128> but need to fix really
<seb128> right
<seb128> if he doesn't get to it this week we might want to consider helping next week
<Laney> there's a merge request
<xnox> Laney, correct there is no upstart in bionic; but i'm going to upload "Conflicts: upstart" in systemd =/
<xnox> which may affect them.
<jbicha> xnox: do you telegram? if so try https://ubports.com/contact-us
<seb128> Laney, a WIP one that needs some fixing though
<seb128> e.g I don't think we can backport it to our package as it
<Laney> I know Seb, I left some comments on it.
<seb128> k, sorry, I guess I didn't get what you were trying to tell me then
<seb128> or maybe my comment was not clear
<Laney> that it's in hand
<seb128> if halfline is too busy maybe we should consider helping to get to cleanup/land the work
<seb128> is what I meant
<seb128> but let's see
<willcooke> +1
<Laney> I did help
<seb128> so we should be set :)
<Laney> Yes.
<seb128> thx Laney!
<seb128> kenvandine, could you have bug #1787653 on your list/ask Robert to have a look? it's the second error on the weekly view of e.u.c/cosmic and seems to have started to spike this cycle
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1787653 could not be found
<kenvandine> seb128: sure
<seb128> thx
<jbicha> seb128: you can remove tracker & tracker-miners from cosmic-proposed. (I checked with darkxst)
<seb128> jbicha, k
<seb128> jbicha, what's the reason? (the removal tools requires one)
<seb128> "the update requires a MIR which isn't going to be approved before cosmic"?
<jbicha> "not enough time to resolve LP: #1793550 before cosmic release"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1793550 in tracker (Ubuntu) "tracker library needs ontology files from tracker binary package" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1793550
<seb128> thx
<jbicha> Tim's solution would have worked but I don't want to rush it into Debian over mbiebl's concerns right now
<seb128> jbicha, done
<seb128> kenvandine, jamesh, we might want to keep an eye on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-desktop-portal/+bug/1796113 if we install portal by default now
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1796113 in xdg-desktop-portal (Ubuntu) "/usr/libexec/xdg-desktop-portal:11:export_portal_implementation:on_bus_acquired:connection_get_cb:g_task_return_now:g_task_return" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> it has a few reports only but it was not default yet
<seb128> andyrock, unsure how busy you are atm, if not too much maybe you can have a look to bug #1796115? that started with 3.30.0 apparently
<ubot5> bug 1796115 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-control-center:6:g_assertion_message:g_assertion_message_expr:cc_object_storage_add_object:cc_wifi_panel_static_init_func:cc_panel_loader_fill_model" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796115
<seb128> changing location, brb
<seb128> back
<andyrock> seb128: hey I'm working on a crash that happens on gnome-shell --replace
<andyrock> that is preventing me to do other work
<andyrock> I took a look at 1796115 (forgot to puth in the status report!) last week, for what I understand it could happen when you launch g-c-c as root
<willcooke> nice forum post on the gttk2 themes jamesh
<seb128> andyrock, ah ok, thx
<seb128> g-s seems higher priority indeed
<andyrock> seb128: I'll take another look btw
<andyrock> seb128: for the moment I was able to understand that this does not happen when nautilus-desktop is not running
<andyrock> seb128: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/627 and https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/595
<gitbot> GNOME issue 627 in gnome-shell "Shell 3.30 crashed on Arch Linux" [Opened]
<gitbot> GNOME issue 595 in gnome-shell "gnome-shell --replace crashes on 3.30" [1. Crash, 2. Needs Information, Opened]
<andyrock> not sure if arch is running nautilus-desktop too
<andyrock> running gnome-shell with --sync I see that crash happens whey gnome-shell creates the "Change Background..." menu
<kenvandine> Laney: trying to refresh ubuntu-meta and it's not adding xdg-desktop-portal-gtk
<kenvandine> the seed has been updated in git
<kenvandine> it's been a couple hours now
<kenvandine> Laney: ideas?
<Laney> I suspect you need to promote it
<kenvandine> i thought it wouldn't get promoted until something needed it
<Laney> it does (the seed)
<kenvandine> ah
<Laney> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-October/004609.html
<kenvandine> Laney: thanks, i thought they wouldn't hit component-mismatches until ubuntu-meta was uploaded
<kenvandine> cool, so i guess i just wait now :)
<Laney> maybe you know a friendly archive admin :P
 * kenvandine winks at seb128 
<seb128> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> I only put the main binary for xdg-desktop-portal to main
<seb128> not the -dev nor -test binaries
<kenvandine> that's fine
<seb128> k, good
<kenvandine> and xdg-desktop-portal-gtk too right?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> that one has only 1 binary
<kenvandine> great, thanks
<seb128> so no question :)
<willcooke> good night all
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers
<kenvandine> good evening seb128
<seb128> thx! :-)
<kenvandine> jibel: should i report a bug about the images in the installer being bionic beaver?
<kenvandine> jibel: or is that known and just not done yet?
<jibel> kenvandine, no, next build should have the right mascot
<kenvandine> jibel: great
<kenvandine> jibel: and willcooke was updating the screenshots right?
<jibel> kenvandine, yes
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-05
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jamesh> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey jamesh
<didrocks> happy Friday
<jamesh> didrocks: I'
<jamesh> ve got a snapped GTK 2 app displaying with Yaru: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/improving-theme-support-for-gtk-2-apps/7693
<jamesh> without just copying Yaru theme data into the snap
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> jamesh: I think the Yaru CI would need some help from you thus to publish the gtk2 variant there (or we can say we don't really care and do regular snapshot on your side)
<didrocks> jamesh: ah, "without copying"? how come?
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<didrocks> ah, you wrote more on the thread apparently, you linked to first post that I've read yesterday already :p
<jamesh> didrocks: we're creating a gtk2-common-themes snap
<jamesh> so I guess we are copying it: just not into the application snap
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, hey jamesh
<didrocks> ok, I was puzzled by your "without just copying" :)
<didrocks> jamesh: sounds good, you are doing regular snapshot to pick latest Yaru? I wonder if the CI shouldn't be the same than for gtk-common-themes
<didrocks> (for any takers…)
<jamesh> didrocks: kenvandine set up CI for it here: https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gtk2-common-themes
<jamesh> so it is similar to gtk-common-themes
<didrocks> jamesh: well, Yaru is building and refreshing gtk-common-themes
<didrocks> and it's also creating per PR-snap
<didrocks> I doubt you have that already :p
<didrocks> (as this is done Yaru-side)
<jamesh> ah
<didrocks> also, with this split (not shipping gtk2 in gtk-common-themes), I'm pretty sure the Yaru CI reinjects it
<didrocks> maybe something that Ken is going to look at?
<jamesh> didrocks: the main reason for having a second snap is that gtk-common-themes is arch independent, while gtk2-common-themes can't be
<jamesh> although perhaps another option would be to only separate the engines into the arch dependent snap
<didrocks> jamesh: yeah, I guess that's fine, but we need to coordonate to ensure that there is no side-effects, like the CI
<didrocks> hum, not  bad idea
<didrocks> jamesh: I actually prefer that one, if possible at all
<didrocks> that way, all assets are in a single place
<didrocks> do you think this would be easily feasible? (I think you then need to have 2 connections)
<didrocks> (especially as the engines are reused between a lot of themes…)
<jamesh> it'd definitely be possible.  We're not locked into anything yet
<jamesh> and it would probably simplify things overall.
<didrocks> yeah, I'm thinking about "always connect this theme interface" + that one if you are gtk2
<didrocks> maybe it's a better story
<didrocks> (developer side, ofc, once the autoconnect is done)
<jamesh> the gtk2-common-themes is currently 280K, with about half of that being the engines
<jamesh> so moving the theme data to gtk-common-themes would be lost in the noise, given all the icon themes.
<didrocks> yeah, I think that really makes sense
<jamesh> didrocks: Ken also mentioned that snaps using xenial's GTK looked bad under Yaru.  I guess that'd require backporting the theme to GTK 3.18 though :(
<RAOF> willcooke: Oh, extra datapoint for logspam not being colord's fault - starting `simple-scan` from the terminal *also* dumps a bunch of SNMP garbage to the console.
<duflu> <RAOF> willcooke: Oh, extra datapoint for logspam not being colord's fault - starting `simple-scan` from the terminal *also* dumps a bunch of SNMP garbage to the console.
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<duflu> And morning seb128
<willcooke> hi duflu, thanks
<willcooke> duflu, any further discussion on the mozjs issue?
<duflu> willcooke, I have a couple now. But the regression, no.
<duflu> I am ignoring it.
<duflu> gnome-shell (master) seems to crash a lot more now, so waiting for proper bug reports from release binaries to verify it's true
<duflu> Mine is running from git so isn't technically a proper Ubuntu bug report
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey duflu willcooke
<duflu> willcooke, on the upside, Gnome guys were surprised and taunting me for how old our gjs/mozjs was. So we can better coordinate bugs with them now
<duflu> Now guys, but one guy recently
<duflu> -Now +Not
<duflu> Sigh. Weekend in 2h
 * Laney nod
<popey> Good morning
<duflu> Hi Laney, popey
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> duflu, we don't have much choice that keeping up with mozjs update for security reasons (same as firefox & co)
<seb128> it's unfortunate that the update landed so late yet
<seb128> but there is little we could do to change that
<duflu> seb128, yeah I read your email saying that simultaneously to your IRC notification :)
<seb128> :)
<duflu> biab
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, bug #1796238 is a new from the mozjs update, just as a fyi, I tagged as rls-cc-incoming so we review it next week
<ubot5> bug 1796238 in mozjs60 (Ubuntu) "[regression] mozjs60 crashes with SIGSEGV on gnome-shell exit, in GetPropertyOperation() from Interpret() from js::RunScript()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796238
<seb128> didrocks, we had language-selector not prompting to install extras if opened on a new install for "main" locales in bionic right? I did a cosmic daily install yesterday and opening it prompted to install those, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3vSDjSsXpw/
<seb128> that looks like a regression right?
<Laney> ok, is it forwarded?
<seb128> duflu, ^
<willcooke> duflu, fyi, t_jaalton has a new libinput for cosmic too
<duflu> Not forwarded. I'm seeing a few new crashes and don't have time/interest to log them all today. They may be unique to me using git master. If not then wait and see what errors.ubuntu.com says starting next week
<Trevinho> Ok I see if can be reproduced here. Andrea had an isauw with --replace, not sure is the same
<Trevinho> In case duflu do you have a bt full too?
<duflu> Trevinho, no I deleted the core and have had many more since (mostly from using gnome-shell, not shutdown)
<duflu> Trevinho, there are some other new issues in 18.10 if you're interested... https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu 18.10&package=gnome-shell&period=week
<duflu> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2018.10&package=gnome-shell&period=week
<Laney> I'm going to upload the gjs point release today, so you might want to wait and see if that makes any difference
<duflu> I'm now using gjs master (after the problems started) because I need to make further changes
<duflu> And master is crashing too
<Laney> I'm really talking about errors.ubuntu.com
<jibel> oSoMoN, https://code.launchpad.net/~fitojb/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/logo-refresh/+merge/353025 has already been merged. Can you submit another MP with the updated icons?
<willcooke> Laney, is your n-m fix in the new iso?  It seems to be a lot better
<willcooke> but might be luck
<jibel> willcooke, it's luck
<jibel> 1.12.2 is still on the image
<Laney> it's in the pending one
<jibel> ah sorry, I was looking at currnet
<Laney> np
<willcooke> woot, thanks Laney
<willcooke> it does seem better
<Laney> that's good
<andyrock> Trevinho: duflu does not looks the same crash I'm getting as I still run mozjs52
<Trevinho> ah, ok
<Trevinho> duflu: I'm on https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422253 well one case for that, I've a reproducer and debugged everything. Need to decide the strategy though :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1422253 in mutter (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message("assertion failed: (window->display->focus_window != window)") from g_assertion_message_expr() from meta_window_unmanage() from handle_other_xevent()" [High,Fix released]
<duflu> Trevinho, I suggest using the newer bug. So we are not seen to be closing the same one twice
<Trevinho> duflu: yeah I just linked the one pointed by e.u.c, but I'm using the new one indeed
<Trevinho> just it was the fast link on that page
<duflu> Well I'm now overdue for dinner. Night Trevinho. Although you might like these: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/253 and https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gjs/merge_requests/236
<oSoMoN> jibel, https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/libreoffice-icons-update/+merge/356186
<duflu> Laney, if you are updating gjs then try !236
<Laney> are ubuntu-session/gnome-session binary packages Arch: any only because of the [linux-any] restriction on xwayland?
<Laney> i.e. does https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/commit/?id=b0c8f8d0be82c81c3b883556fbaf1d8519115228 make sense?
<Laney> bueller
<willcooke> Laney, seb is on the road atm, he'll be back in a couple of hours
<didrocks> I think it was due to the restrction on xwayland, but IIRC, it's jbicha who did this
<didrocks> Laney: for consistency, missing comma on xwayland as you did below, mind doing it? :)
<didrocks> #consistency
 * Laney feels nitpicked, but ok
<didrocks> trailing comma is a real passion of mine :)
<didrocks> thx!
<Laney> weird passion
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> anyway if there is any feedback on the actual thing I asked I would like to hear it
<didrocks> less diff in future commits :)
<didrocks> well, I linked jbicha, that's the best I can do
<Laney> yes
 * Laney tries to remember how to make bileto run proposed-migration
<Laney> Lander Signoff I think
<seb128> good afternoon desktopers
<willcooke> hey seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> how is the day going around here?
<willcooke> Been quiet
<willcooke> Laney's n-m fix has made things a lot better for me
<oSoMoN> hey seb128
<seb128> hey oSoMoN
<didrocks> seb128: how was the road?
<seb128> uneventfull
<oSoMoN> looking forward to the week-end, going to a local microbrewery for dinner, but I've got plenty of things to wrap up before that can happen
<seb128> a bit of traffic but not being stopped/blocked
<didrocks> seb128: on your langpack/additional languages questions. Indeed, on 16.04, we had no prompt for every languages by default on the iso
<didrocks> good :)
<seb128> oSoMoN, ah, nice, enjoy!
<seb128> didrocks, oh, it was 16.04, not 18.04?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, time flies :)
 * didrocks can find the email, maybe
<seb128> "Default languages strategy for Ubuntu desktop CD" on ubuntu-devel
<didrocks> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-December/039028.html
<seb128> from 2015
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> so 16.04
<seb128> I guess it was already regressed in bionic
<seb128> what happens when you don't have tests :/
<didrocks> could be, I don't think anybody looked at it
<didrocks> yeah, when we don't have test infra for this…
<didrocks> seb128: you only installed in english, not french?
<didrocks> (at least, you could install, unlike me in my qemu :p)
<seb128> didrocks, that was a french install, so I guess the french part was correctly installed
<didrocks> seb128: this is weird, hunspell-en-ca is part of the seed
<Laney> iso tracker test for that would be good meanwhile
<seb128> right
<didrocks> they are all listed
<didrocks> so, could be ubiquity regressed and remove them?
 * didrocks looks at the manifest
<didrocks> yeah, they are seeded
<didrocks> which was the change I did
<didrocks> (at the time)
<didrocks> so, ubiquity seems to remove them for $reason
<seb128> or maybe my install/testing was buggy in some way
<seb128> I'm going to look again next time I do an install
<didrocks> yeah, I would be surprised if this was a buggy testing though
<didrocks> so, some logic should have changed somewhere
<k_alam> seb123: Hi, regarding this https://code.launchpad.net/~madsrh/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/Yaru-CSS/+merge/355913 Can you accept a merge proposal for Ambiance like the flavor does, even if unity is not an official flavor? Unity still use Ambiance.
<seb128> k_alam, I guess that was for me?
<k_alam> Ah, yes.
<seb128> sure; submit it and I can review
<k_alam> Thanks.
<jbicha> Laney: yes, xwayland is why those packages were any instead of all
<Laney> hi jbicha
<Laney> I'm going to upload that then
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone!
<willcooke> Trevinho, still around?  Do you have a link to that Electron bug that hardcoded some Unity 7 reference for appindicators
<didrocks> I have the fix I pushed
<didrocks> but should be release since then
<didrocks> willcooke: that was fixed in https://github.com/electron/electron/pull/12844
<didrocks> automatically backported to Electron 2 via https://github.com/electron/electron/pull/12964
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<willcooke> didrocks, there was a specific appindicator issue as well I think
<willcooke> do you remember that one?
<willcooke> it was more recently?
<didrocks> I think Trevinho wanted to avoid the hardcoded list
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> but this at least make the appindicator working with electron apps on ubuntu
<didrocks> (anything that has "ubuntu" in XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP: https://github.com/electron/electron/pull/12844/files#diff-c43192418c9f922db7cce8d28487445dR175)
<didrocks> ofc upstream needs to build with a recent even electron version (one with that fix)
<didrocks> but given it's been release in May, I think most of them have
<kenvandine> didrocks: i think the question here is for non-ubuntu distributions
<kenvandine> maybe dropping the hard coded list improves that
<kenvandine> not dropping
<kenvandine> but resolving it programmatically
<didrocks> ah, for non ubuntu but which have appindicator, is there any apart from people installing the extension manually?
<didrocks> isn't that niche?
<kenvandine> yeah
<willcooke> I seem to remember something about Unity being checked for specifically
<willcooke> oh, he's gone :)
<willcooke> about time too didrocks :)
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i ping marco on telegram
<kenvandine> waiting for a reply
<kenvandine> i'm about ready to hit send on this message :)
<Trevinho> willcooke: I'm here
<kenvandine> Trevinho: hey!
<kenvandine> didn't you have another electron fix related to appindicators?
<Trevinho> So... No I've not a bug. But I wanted to do it
<kenvandine> i see
<kenvandine> ok
<Trevinho> Problem is that IIRC the part to touch was somewhere inside libchormium
<Trevinho> But need to check as they changed things a bit recently
<kenvandine> ok
<Trevinho> Ideally we should just check the presency of a dbus name and call a version method
<Trevinho> Something I've in my brain for a while, but never had the time.
<Trevinho> Together with supporting launcher emblems
<kenvandine> Trevinho: is this something that could help our snaps on other distros?
<kenvandine> i guess of course :)
<kenvandine> if the extension is available, it would use it
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers!
<Trevinho> kenvandine: yep that's the point
<Trevinho> Although one task should also done is a semplificaton of the whole protocol
<Trevinho> There were already proposals... With the usage of gmenumodel
<willcooke> I wonder if this is what I was thinking of:  https://github.com/electron/electron/commit/dc43dc2a1316d5f96e1c3a9cf6079c4150214f66
<Trevinho> Indeed my comment still applies 😅
<willcooke> :)
<kenvandine> Trevinho: thanks
<Trevinho> willcooke: I can allocate some time for that if you and seb are fine, let me know
<kenvandine> Trevinho: we'll let you know, that isn't a high priority right now
<kenvandine> but might change
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> sorry missed the ping
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<willcooke> yeah, dont worry
<andyrock> kenvandine:
<andyrock> evince from snap does not show the desktop icon
<andyrock> is this a known issue?
<kenvandine> No... Which theme?
<andyrock> ambiance
<kenvandine> On 18.04?
<andyrock> yep
<kenvandine> I'll look into it
<andyrock> thx!
<kenvandine> andyrock: sigh... yaru provides org.gnome.Evince but humanity doesn't
<kenvandine> this application icon situation is terrible
<kenvandine> if we want to use themed icons, we need the icon name to be stable
<kenvandine> upstream renaming them has screwed things up :(
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-06
<tsimonq2> Laney: Heya, around?
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-07
<PaddyScribo> hello, i use classic gnome with 18.04 and the menu item "Applications" is dead. pushing that has no effect. no menu opens. i tried to disable and re-enable related features via gnome-tweaks (gnome-tweak-tool does not exist?)
<PaddyScribo> what can i do to fix this, please?
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-09-30
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Ssalut didrocks
<didrocks> salut jibel
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning didrocks, jibel and oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> you had a good holiday?
<duflu> oSoMoN, it was nice for a few days but then of course I finally got a cold for most of a week
<duflu> Dubai was almost 40 degrees and humid every day
<duflu> At least it's predictable
<oSoMoN> :/
<oSoMoN> I hope you managed to enjoy your time off despite this
<didrocks> hey duflu, salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> tu as passé un bon week-end?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: très bien, et toi ?
<oSoMoN> oui, super
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<willcooke> duflu, are you back home again?
<willcooke> and isn't a public holiday?
<duflu> willcooke, my body is but not my sleeping patterns
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> will need some days to recover I guess ;)
<willcooke> hi didrocks
<duflu> Yeah it's a public holiday but I have to work today to afford time for my actual vacation
<willcooke> ha
<duflu> willcooke, actually that's only Western Australia because who needs consistency?
<willcooke> oh, how odd
<RAOF> There are a bunch of state-only public holidays!
<RAOF> It comes of having an actually devolved governance structure :P
<RAOF> Also, hello all!
<RAOF> I, too, am finally no longer on Paris time!
<duflu> 🙃🇦🇺
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<willcooke> hey marcustomlinson RAOF
<Wimpress> o/
<willcooke> morning Wimpress
<didrocks> morning Wimpress
<Laney> yo yo
<willcooke> what up Laney
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> got a cold /o\
<willcooke> :(
<didrocks> hey hey Laney
<didrocks> Martin got one (and fever), hoping to not be next
<Laney> :(
<Laney> bad nights then?
<Laney> guess it's probably flu vaccination time eh
<didrocks> not that bad TBH, just feeling a little bit worry and trying to get the temperature down
<Laney> ♥
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson, Wimpress and Laney
<Laney> wb duflu
<Laney> argh
<Laney> the shower radio just mysteriously turned itself on
<Laney> ...the intro scene to a murder drama...
<willcooke> At least you have clean ghosts
<Laney> ghosts who like andrew marr
<Laney> good taste
 * Laney eyes ubiquity with displeasure
<Laney> new systemd broke it
<jibel> what broke?
<Laney> udev thing
<Wimpress> willcooke: I had reports over the weekend that Steam segfaults on Ubuntu 19.10 on system that have the nvidia proprietary driver loaded.
<Wimpress> I can reproduce.
<Wimpress> Seems to be because nvidia :i386 userspace is not installed when installing Steam.
<Wimpress> Debian steam package appears to be a couple of years ahead of what is in Ubuntu.
<willcooke> tseliot, ^
<Wimpress> Not sure how to progress this.
<willcooke> Is it a driver issue?
<Wimpress> No.
<Wimpress> I don't believe so. I have drivers install and the systyem works.
<Wimpress> Just no i386 nvidia user space install when `apt install steam`
<willcooke> ah, I see
<willcooke> so we need Valve to update their package?
<willcooke> Is there anything we can do in the meantime?
<Wimpress> Well, I am install from the deb in the archive.
<Wimpress> And that is ancient.
<willcooke> We should probably get rid of that package
<willcooke> Do you know if the one in Debian is any newer?
<Wimpress> Debian steam package appears to have debconf rules to prompt users about nvidia i386.
<Wimpress> Yes, debian steam package is considerably newer.
<tseliot> the nvidia metapackage recommends the i386 libraries
<tseliot> nvidia-driver-$version
<willcooke> Wimpress, if we merge Steam from Debian would that sort it?
<Wimpress> I think more research required.
<Wimpress> I'll report back.
<willcooke> thanks a lot Wimpress.
<willcooke> tsimonq2, looks like you looked at the Steam packages, do you have any plans to update them again?
<duflu> Looks like Ubuntu is about 1 year and 7 months behind debian (https://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs//non-free/s/steam/steam_1.0.0.61-2_changelog)
<Wimpress> Manually install the nvidia-driver-435 Recommends: packages gets me a working steam. Several people reported this issue.
<Wimpress> I'll find out if they were fresh installs or upgrades and what driver version they have.
<tseliot> Wimpress, does steam try to pull in the nvidia driver? If so, maybe they use --no-recommends ?
<Wimpress> tseliot: No, steam is not pulling in the nvidia drivers.
<Wimpress> Which is fine.
<Wimpress> The newer debian steam package use debconf to prompt users about installing i386 nvidia driver if the nvidia kernel module is present.
<Laney> bah
<Laney> I'd ported ubiquity to use GUdev instead of parsing the output of udevadm info
<Laney> but now I'm not sure that is ok as it would mean the main ubiquity package depends on gi stuff
<Laney> in practice it would mean adding gir1.2-gudev-1.0
<Laney> 4K compressed
<tseliot> Wimpress, oh, ok. The nvidia packages is Ubuntu are not necessarily like the ones in Debian. So, maybe the debconf code needs to be changed a little to match our drivers
<Laney> xnox: any thought on https://git.launchpad.net/ubiquity/commit/?id=a270d8431f199dd112fabc552abd16a3993d8d58 vs just fixing the path?
<Laney> dunno why you're not in #-installer any more
<Laney> hope you aren't trying to escape ;-)
<xnox> Laney:  yes bindings is nicer!
<Laney> main thing is that it moves the gi deps up to main ubiquity package
<xnox> Laney:  bug. i think my autojoin is not persistent when i crash znc
<xnox> bah
<xnox> not znc, weechat
<xnox> i switchted to weechat-headless
<Laney> sniffle sniffle
<kenvandine> ahayzen: flatpak SRU is in disco-proposed now
<ahayzen[m]> kenvandine: thanks ! i saw it appear over the weekend and did the verification last night :-D I'll keep an eye out for the bionic one :-)
<hellsworth> morning everyone
<didrocks> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> cheers (with my cofffee again) didrocks :)
<didrocks> heh ;) /me had second and last coffee on the day before it's too late for finding sleep later on ;)
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> yeah i understand. it's weird how when i was younger i could drink coffee right up until bed time and be fine. ah the joys of age :)
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN, hope things are well with you :)
<marcustomlinson> Hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> yeah I'm fine, knee-deep in debugging a thunderbird issue on ppc64el, not the most interesting task on earth, but I know I'll nail it eventually
<didrocks> hellsworth: you are calling me old!
<didrocks> well… ok ;)
 * didrocks goes crying in a small (and dark) corner :p
<hellsworth> haha no no i mean't i'm old
<hellsworth> oSoMoN, you can do it! i love thunderbird and can't live without it so keep up the fixes :)
<didrocks> thundebird on mainframe, that's an interesting concept though :p
<willcooke> morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi willcooke , how goes the beta iso testing? still need a hand?
<willcooke> Thanks for the offer, but the beta is done now (and we found plenty of bugs).  We'll start doing more ISO testing in a week or so
<hellsworth> ok sounds good. i'm happy to help with the next round, for realsies :)
<hellsworth> what is the exact date of release?
<willcooke> 17 Oct
<hellsworth> ah ok. I guess I already asked that because it was already on my calendar :)
<oSoMoN> hellsworth, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule
<hellsworth> oh thanks! that's handy!
<kenvandine> at what point should i see the colored battery icon?
<kenvandine> mine is at 34% and it's red
<kenvandine> but upower doesn't think it should be red
<kenvandine>     icon-name:          'battery-good-symbolic'
<kenvandine> I wouldn't think battery-good-symbolic should be red or orange
<willcooke> hmm, cant remember exactly.  I think it was 20% or thereabouts
<willcooke> kenvandine, is it this?  https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/issues/1531
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 1531 in yaru "Battery icon looks red, even when the battery is full" [Closed]
<hellsworth> kenvandine, if you systemctl restart upower does it change to not be red anymore?
<kenvandine> it was white until like 20 minutes ago
<kenvandine> restarting upower didn't ake a difference
<hellsworth> ah ok
<kenvandine> upower -d gives an icon name that i would think would not be red
<kenvandine> i'm going to charge to see what upower reports after it changes back to white
<Laney> pretty sure gnome-shell is deciding which icon to use on its own rather than using that property
<kenvandine> at 43% it's still showing the red icon
<willcooke> night all.
<willcooke> kenvandine, I will test that icon tomorrow
<hellsworth> kenvandine, i think the percentage can't be trusted because i know my laptop is at 100%. it's been charging all night and when i boot with power connected it says 100% but when i unplug the power, it says 94%.
<hellsworth> i want to file a bug about this but not sure which package relates to the top bar battery icon
<hellsworth> gnome-control-center maybe?
<kenvandine> gnome-shell i think
<hellsworth> ok
<hellsworth> out of curiosity, do you see different percentages with your power plugged in vs not?
<kenvandine> hellsworth: nope
<kenvandine> same
<hellsworth> hmm interesting
<xnox> hm
<xnox> where was the bug report htat ubuntu desktop fails to reboot?
<jibel> xnox, bug 1840122
<ubot5> bug 1840122 in linux (Ubuntu Eoan) "System fails to reboot from live session or ubiquity-dm - squashfs_read_data failed to read block" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840122
<jibel> feel free to retitle it, I didn't have any meaningful data to make a meaningful title
<xnox> jibel:  tah.
<hellsworth> I have more weird power behavior: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1846000
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1846000 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "battery level percentage different with and without power connected to laptop" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> hellsworth: what does upower -d say?
<kenvandine> both plugged in and unplugged?
<kenvandine> percentage varying, it's probably not gnome-shell
<kenvandine> the icon selection might be though, which is what i'm seeing
<hellsworth> the output of upower -d looks pretty normal in both cases
<hellsworth> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/444807989/plugged-in.out
<hellsworth> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/444808021/unplugged.out
<hellsworth> i think my battery is too full to show 'battery-good-symbolic' so i'll let it discharge a bit
<kenvandine> so upower is showing the same percentage but the shell is showing the wrong value
<hellsworth> well the percentage upower shows is the same percentage that is displayed in gnome-shell, now... it's weird that when i plug in my power, gnome-shell briefly says 100% before going back to 92%
<mgedmin> maybe it's the battery firmware doing tricks/being buggy?
<hellsworth> could be
 * mgedmin had a sketchy thinkpad battery that always reported "design capacity" to be exactly 1% more than "last full capacity"
<mgedmin> "wow, this battery still has 99% design capacity after five years of use!"
<hellsworth> that would explain why i'm the only one seeing 1846000 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/1845532
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845532 in upower (Ubuntu) "power icon does not indicate charging if booted without power connected" [Undecided,New]
<hellsworth> well to be fair, this laptop is just over 2 weeks old....
<hellsworth> so i expect high percentages
<xnox> jibel:  i think i have a fix
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-10-01
<pieq> duflu, hi! Thanks for checking https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1845623
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845623 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "on screen keyboard leaves dark marks on screen after being hidden" [Undecided,New]
<pieq> I added a comment and a snapshot. Looks xorg-related
<pieq> duflu, is lightdm/gdm using xorg?
<duflu> pieq, the gdm login screen is always using Wayland, and then after you login always using Xorg by default. Lightdm is always Xorg
<pieq> duflu, ha... which one is used on 19.10?
<duflu> pieq, in modern Ubuntu we use gdm3. So it launches a gnome-shell process running as user gdm that is Wayland for the login screen. But if you then log in to an 'Ubuntu' session that will be Xorg
<duflu> The gnome-shell process running as you will then be using Xorg
<pieq> duflu, got it... so, well, that means I can reproduce it on Wayland as well then :D
<duflu> pieq, to verify that you need to log in to the option called 'Ubuntu on Wayland'
<duflu> Ah, or the login screen
<duflu> as you say
<pieq> ha yes, I can reproduce it on Wayland
<pieq> I mean even inside a "Ubuntu on Wayland" session
<pieq> duflu, added some info to reproduce it on Wayland as well
<duflu> pieq, please create an upstream bug for it at https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues
<pieq> duflu, just saw your comment, thanks! So the gnome-shell version is 3.33.91?
<pieq> that's what I see in the About section of the settings screen
<duflu> pieq, ah, that's old now. Please update to get 3.34.0 before reporting the bug to upstream
<pieq> duflu, how can I do this?
<duflu> pieq, nevermind -- that GUI is wrong...
<pieq> haha
<pieq> ok, I'll just mark 3.34 then
<duflu> pieq, try: dpkg-query --show gnome-shell
<pieq> duflu, oh yeah, 3.34.0-1ubuntu1
<duflu> robert_ancell_, gnome-control-center reporting 3.33.91, is that because of the old gnome-session?
<robert_ancell> duflu, in the about dialog?
<duflu> robert_ancell, yes
 * duflu tries to make a bug
<robert_ancell> duflu, it pulls it out of /usr/share/gnome/gnome-version.xml
<robert_ancell> Which is gnome-desktop3-data
<robert_ancell> Which is 3.33.91-1ubuntu2, so yeah it will look wrong
<duflu> OK, but at least explained
<duflu> bug 1846147
<ubot5> bug 1846147 in gnome-desktop3 (Ubuntu) "Settings > Details > About > GNOME says "3.33.91" still" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1846147
<pieq> duflu, is there a way to link the LP issue to the Gnome one? (I just added a comment for now)
<duflu> pieq, yes and I will do it
<pieq> duflu, cool, thanks!
<duflu> pieq, but for future reference, just click "Also affects project"
<pieq> duflu, ok, I saw the link but was not sure if it only meant another project on LP
<duflu> Technically it does
<duflu> You need to make a project exist in LP in order to link to it on other sites
<pieq> OK! I'm not well-versed in the intricacies of Launchpad :)
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<jibel> Hi all
<didrocks> salut jibel
<jibel> Salut didrocks
<jibel> didrocks, I fixed the failed to unmount, it was due to the swap still being active. And a bug introduced with the quotes added everywhere
<jibel> didrocks, now looking at EFI systems
<didrocks> jibel: ah nice! I think I have an idea for the mount generator issue, but let's have a look together later
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning jibel and oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<willcooke> moin moin
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<duflu> Morning Wimpress and willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<willcooke> hi Wimpress
<Wimpress> May I request a favour from a friendly neighborhood desktopper?
<Wimpress> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubuntu-mate-eoan/+merge/373371
<Wimpress> ;-)
<Wimpress> Something, something will buy beer.
<willcooke> Wimpress, looks like you've changed some strings there, do you need to let translators know?
<willcooke> and you should probably file a UIFe too, e.g. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2019-September/020666.html
<willcooke> but if a desktopper tells me I'm being unnecessary, I'll accept it :)
<willcooke> do we need to do that for flavours I wonder... probably
<Wimpress> The few translators on LP working on Ubuntu MATE know this change is coming.
<didrocks> they need to tell it on the bug as per UIFe procedure
<didrocks> (same for doc)
<Laney> moinington crescent
<didrocks> hey Laney
<willcooke> hi Laney
 * willcooke is going to Mornington Crescent later 
<seb128> goooood morning desktopers!
<willcooke> hey seb128
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> hey willcooke, lut oSoMoN, how are you?
<duflu> Morning Laney and seb128
<willcooke> good seb128, you?  nice weekend break?
<seb128> hey duflu, had good holidays?
<seb128> willcooke, yeah, centerparc was relaxing, but the kid got some cold/fever so we didn't do that much (like he didn't want to go into the water at all...)
<duflu> seb128, it was nice but only really 3 days off before it became just a cold and jet lag
<seb128> duflu, :-(
<willcooke> bad luck seb128
<willcooke> bad luck duflu
<didrocks> salut seb128
<duflu> That's OK. I also had a 3 day weekend pre-sprint
<Laney> hi didrocks willcooke duflu wb seb128
<marcustomlinson> good morning duflu, didrocks, jibel, oSoMoN, willcooke, Wimpress, Laney, and seb128!
<duflu> hi marcustomlinson
<willcooke> hi marcustomlinson
<Laney> peace
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<seb128> lut didrocks, hey Laney marcustomlinson
<jibel> seb128, that's why parents must go on holidays alone
<jibel> no kids = really relaxing holidays
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> also good morning willcooke and Laney
<willcooke> morning oSoMoN
<seb128> jibel, that's right!
<jibel> or just don't take holidays and give me your days.
<seb128> lol, nice try
<Laney> o/ oSoMoN
<seb128> sorry team for posting my weekly update on tuesday, I didn't initial plan to take monday off and failed to think about that when I did yesterday...
<didrocks> whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy a libreoffice update
<didrocks> making the testing in the live hard, have libreoffice in the update list, and so got OOM killed and so, and so, and so…
<seb128> did it DoS the builders?
<seb128> ah :/
<didrocks> nope, just my snapshotted VM for tests :p
 * didrocks will only use the ppa in the live to skip that update
<oSoMoN> didrocks, you should rejoice in libreoffice updates!
<didrocks> oSoMoN: it's only tears when I can't update-initramfs because of libreoffice is stealing my precious VM memory ;)
<marcustomlinson> didrocks: I sorry
<marcustomlinson> (but also not really)
<marcustomlinson> :D
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: yeah, I saw it was just lies in your eyes! ;)
<xnox> jibel:  hi! for the desktop live sessions that is failing to shutdown, i'm thinking to make casper depend on finalrd for clean shutdowns, done reliably.
<xnox> jibel:  could you please try to `apt update; apt install finalrd` in the live session, once snapd is settled etc. Then do the shutdown? it should be a lot quicker, and like instant after hitting enter key, on remove media.
<xnox> (remove installation medium and press enter screen....)
<duflu> ❤️
<jibel> xnox, hi, sure I can do thatr
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi :)
<oSoMoN> hey ricotz, how are you?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, I am well, thanks, and you?
<oSoMoN> I'm good!
<ricotz> oSoMoN, are you running firefox 70 beta?
<oSoMoN> not much tbh, are there problems with it?
<ricotz> I am having issues with the locale, it feels like the strings are translated at random
<ricotz> so please give it a spin, I assume you are using a non-english locale
<oSoMoN> yeah, my desktop is in French, I'll test this this afternoon
<ricotz> thanks
<hellsworth> good morning all
<didrocks> hey hellsworth
<kenvandine> good morning!
<seb128> hey hellsworth kenvandine
<hellsworth> the desktop meeting happens here, right?
<seb128> yes, now
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-01
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct  1 13:30:59 2019 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-01 | Current topic:
<didrocks> hey
<seb128> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu (out), hellsworth, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128 , tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<oSoMoN> o/
<marcustomlinson> \o
<tseliot> o/
<kenvandine> \o
<hellsworth> /o
<Laney> yo
<seb128> seems like most people are around, let's get started!
<seb128> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-01 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> nothing for desktop
<Trevinho> hi (also)
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> 3 bugs unassigned and !fix-commited there that seem didn't follow the process
<seb128> bug #1753070
<ubot5> bug 1753070 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Eoan) "Cannot restore default alert sound (Ubuntu bell)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753070
<seb128> while that would be nice to fix I think it's -1 for rls specific tracking
<seb128> others?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> file that upstream, maybe Robert will fix it anyway
<seb128> right
<oSoMoN> yeah, -1 for rls tracking
<seb128> k, deleting the extra lines
<Trevinho> -1
<seb128> thx
<seb128> next
<seb128> bug #1781428
<ubot5> bug 1781428 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Bionic) "please enable snap mediation support" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781428
<seb128> kenvandine, should that be assigned to jamesh?
<seb128> or jamie?
<kenvandine> jamesh ,i'll assign
<seb128> I'm assuming it's important enough to be rls tracked
<seb128> thx
<seb128> next
<seb128> bug #1845317
<ubot5> bug 1845317 in mesa (Ubuntu Bionic) "Add new pci-id's for CML-S, ICL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845317
<seb128> that looks like standard hwd enablement so probably a valid one to accept
<seb128> tjaalton, should that be assigned to you? (and when you nominate something you plan to work on please assign directly so we don't spend meeting time reviewing those)
<seb128> I will assign to him if he doesn't reply, moving on
<seb128> #topic rls-dd-incoming
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-01 | Current topic: rls-dd-incoming
<seb128> #topic rls-dd-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-01 | Current topic: rls-dd-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop item
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-dd-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> only the g-c-c default sound one we just discussed
<seb128> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-01 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> no desktop one
<tjaalton> seb128: done
<seb128> tjaalton, thx
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> the g-c-c one is there
<seb128> and
<seb128> bug #1841718
<ubot5> bug 1841718 in mesa (Ubuntu Eoan) "[radeon] Rendering of combo boxes and tooltips is broken" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841718
<seb128> tjaalton, do you know what's the status of that one?
<tjaalton> not a mesa bug, just -ati
<seb128> do you think it should be tracked for eoan? do you want to deal with it?
<seb128> looks like fedora backported that patch https://src.fedoraproject.org/fork/ofourdan/rpms/xorg-x11-drv-ati/c/95ce6272
<tjaalton> there was supposed to be a point-release last month, pinged upstream about it
<tjaalton> again
<seb128> meanwhile do you want it rls tracked and assigned to you? ;)
<tjaalton> done
<seb128> thx
<seb128> that should be it for bugs then!
<seb128> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-01 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<seb128> Laney, yours!
<Laney> k
<Laney> please just promote those perl things
<didrocks> speaking of which…
<didrocks> 15:21:33      doko | didrocks: please file MIRs for libcairo-gobject-perl, or forward to desktop
<didrocks> from our MIR team ^
<seb128> let me ping foundations/MIR people just in case, I'm always nervous during promotion during freezes without being r-t
<Laney> I think he's wrong on that
<seb128> those are also depends of libglib-perl
<didrocks> I prefer the person who dealt with it to look at it
<seb128> which is in the foundations section of the report
<Laney> Adam has told me in the past a few times that there's a policy to allow these perl packages to be promoted without MIR
<Laney> but you can check on that if you want
<didrocks> please do, and if you need seb128 or I promoting them to main, just ping us
<Laney> think you misread that as me volunteering to do something :p
<didrocks> ah, I read "you" as "I" :) sorry
<seb128> I pinged on #ubuntu-release
<Laney> going to make a card for the gvfs thing
<Laney> it is high time this got worked on
<seb128> right
<Laney> and the other thing I'm looking at is ruby-gnome, I tried for some time to fix that
<Laney> but I don't understand it well enogh
<Laney> other option is to remove that small stack
<Laney> 4 packages I think
<seb128> ask foundations if they care about keeping it? technically it's on their report...
<seb128> I'm fine with deleting ruby-gnome for this cycle
<Laney> ok will follow up on that
<Laney> fin de report
<seb128> thx
<xnox> Laney:  cyphermox was actually doing perl MIRs.....
<seb128> (I will look at the libgdata pb since I created it by adding the installed tests, they are fine in Debian but I think their setup let online access and the failure is due to internet being bloked for us)
<seb128> thx Laney
<Laney> it's not, but you need to use the proxy that is set in the environment
<Laney> for http anyway
<seb128> oh ok, let's discuss that post meeting
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-01 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> other topics?
<Laney> xnox: yeah ok, looks like ones for formality
<Laney> yes, reminder to fill out https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/release-bugs-for-week-commencing-monday-30th-september/12785
<seb128> I mean to do more tracking/nagging about that in the futur, I failed at it this week due to my day off
<Laney> one biscuit to those who did already
<seb128> thx for the reminder :)
<seb128> shrug, I screwed the style on my editing, I though it was missing
<seb128> but it's just title style comments I did :p
<seb128>  
<seb128> anything else?
<marcustomlinson> Am I supposed to get some +1's on my app on devel-permissions@lists.ubuntu.com?
<seb128> no idea about that...
<Laney> no
<marcustomlinson> ok the request is enough then
<marcustomlinson> cool thanks
<seb128>  
<Laney> it's not
<Laney> sorry I was getting the url
<Laney> you should follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/ApplicationProcess
<seb128> that doesn't need to be a meeting topic
<Laney> no
<Laney> it does nto
<seb128> anything else or should we wrap and finish that discussion?
<Laney> specifically the part about adding yourself to the agenda
<marcustomlinson> ah TLDR'ed that
<marcustomlinson> oops
<seb128> k, seems no other topic, so let's wrap
<seb128> thanks everyone
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct  1 13:57:42 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-10-01-13.30.moin.txt
<didrocks> thx
<marcustomlinson> it wasn't a meeting topic it was OB
<oSoMoN> thanks
<jibel> Laney, we fixed several things on the ubiquity MP. When do you think you can give it another look?
<Laney> first thing tomorrow
<jibel> Cool thanks
<Laney> I'll try it again on the inspiron ;-)
<seb128> Laney, so, proxy ... where/how should I set that?
<Laney> it's set in the environment already
<Laney> you have to make sure your tests respect http_proxy / https_proxy / no_proxy if it's set
<Laney> (that might not be the problem, it's just the main thing which comes up)
<Laney> independent of the question as to whether it's actually a good idea for the tests to be using the internet ;-)
<seb128> right
<seb128> thx
<Laney> ok, we have a new casper which is supposed to fix rebooting
<Laney> new iso time
<jibel> Laney, you're triggering a build?
<Laney> oui
<jibel> i'd like to verify the fix really works with automated tests
<jibel> merci monsieur
<Laney> jibel: it is done
<Laney> not sure if you need to trigger the testing manually for an out of cycle build?
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, at some point the libreoffice snap will need to be updated to use the audio-playback interface, instead of pulseaudio (see https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/197)
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 197 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "snapcraft.yaml: add audio-playback for audio" [Closed]
<oSoMoN> this is not urgent, but something to put on the backlog (and the change is trivial)
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: ah ok, thanks for the heads up
<oSoMoN> yw
<oSoMoN> I just did that for the chromium snap
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: where is the chromium snap source?
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, https://code.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/+git/snap-from-source
<marcustomlinson> thanks
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: wouldn't removing pulseaudio break the snap for all users not on snapd 2.41? Or do we expect they will upgrade?
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, one cannot upgrade a snap and hold back the upgrade of the core snap, which has the interface definitions
<oSoMoN> so removing pulseaudio should be safe
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, can you confirm the above?
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: easy way to find out would be to see if audio works on Bionic after your change
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, I tested successfully on xenial
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: ok nice! I'm building libreoffice now with that update, I'll confirm in many hours time :P
<oSoMoN> according to https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/upcoming-pulseaudio-interface-deprecation/13418 the future-proof way is to plug both pulseaudio and audio-playback
<marcustomlinson> yeah that's how I read it
<oSoMoN> I guess that's to cater for the case of other distros where the core snap 2.41 is not available yet?
<marcustomlinson> yeah better safe than sorry
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, note that when you change only interface definitions, there's no need to fully rebuild the snap: you can grab the .snap file, unsquashfs it, do the modifications to the yaml files, then repack it with "snapcraft pack squashfs-root", and you have a .snap file ready to test locallyu
<oSoMoN> -u
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: there's a USN anyway so might as well
<oSoMoN> right, in that case…
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, I have updated the chromium snap to add back pulseaudio
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: cool, yeah I just added the 2 audio plugs to LO
<oSoMoN> not rebuilding it now though, the next rebuild will pick it up
<marcustomlinson> ack
<jdstrand> oSoMoN, marcustomlinson: there is no pressing need to remove pulseaudio at all in chromium and libreoffice since a) snapd isn't going to remove the interface and b) these will be grandfathered. you should add audio-playback for future-proofing.
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, thanks for the confirmation
<jdstrand> oSoMoN, marcustomlinson: once 2.41 is everywhere, I will do another PR to snapcraft-desktop-helper to remove pulseaudio
<marcustomlinson> thanks jdstrand
<oSoMoN> I'll be watching and will update chromium accordingly when that happens
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: on that point, do you know of a situation where recording audio is a thing in LO?
<jdstrand> oSoMoN, marcustomlinson: but that is just for cleanliness for new snaps. they can still plugs pulseaudio, it would just be manually connected while audio-playback is auto
<oSoMoN> marcustomlinson, not off the top of my head
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: I guess you could record on Chromium through some web app
<oSoMoN> yeah, in chromium definitely
<oSoMoN> it's needed for all webrtc apps
 * jdstrand would expect chromium to have a snap decl for auto-connect of audio-record
<jdstrand> in fact, whenever I grandfather chromium, I will try to remember to give it audio-record at that time
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, thanks!
<jdstrand> np
 * oSoMoN calls it a day
<oSoMoN> have a good evening everyone
<hellsworth> cheers!
<jibel> Laney, .2 is the image with the fix?
<jibel> (just confirming the tests grabbed the right one)
<jibel> anyway, it's still failing the same way
<Laney> looks like it
<jibel> triggering again to confirm
<Laney> wasn't it a timeout before?
<jibel> it's a timeout because it fails to reboot at the end of the test and run the post-installation test
<Laney> right
<Laney> this time I see some libvirt error
<jibel> s/end of the test/end of installation/
<jibel> I killed it
<jibel> it was spitting the same squashfs error all over the console
<Laney> oic
<Laney> guess xnox gets to try again :(
<xnox> Laney:  jibel: let me run it interractively to see what's happening.
<Laney> guess: interacting badly with casper-stop?
<xnox> Laney:  so yeah, the other things i had locally / been trying is to unmask cdrom.mount and make it stop after casper.service is done
<Laney> wouldn't be a problem when apt installing into the overlay
<xnox> maybe
<Laney> I'm off anyway, this cold sucks and I'm going to have a nap :-)
<marcustomlinson> get better Laney
<xnox> jibel:  so interractively, booting in bios; using try ubuntu; waiting for snap changes to finish, then rebooting, shows remove installation medium page, and then it reboots fine without errors.
<xnox> jibel:  which automation tests are you looking into?
<xnox> stuff here https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Eoan/ ?
<jibel> xnox, ah installation on this run is successful
<jibel> xnox, https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Desktop/job/ubuntu-eoan-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/
<jibel> now why the post installation tests are not running is another story
<xnox> jibel:  i can't remember, do i have ssh access to the worker?
<xnox> to inspect the vm, via virsh
 * xnox sadly purged his local utah deployment a while back
<jibel> xnox, yes you do
<jibel> Woohoo, SUCCESS \o/
<jibel> Jenkins build is back to normal : ubuntu-eoan-desktop-amd64-smoke-default #138
<jibel> I'll trigger a couple more runs to make sure it is not luck
<xnox> awwww
<ejat> anyone can advise me how to debug/get log can't login after locking screen/ come back from sleep ?
<ejat> anyone can advise me how to debug/get log can't login after locking screen/ come back from sleep ?
<sarnold> ejat: how far back does it come? do you get error messages when you unlock?
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-10-02
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> salut didrocks
<duflu> Morning didrocks and jibel
<jibel> hi duflu and all
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut jibel, oSoMoN, hey duflu
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN>  salut didrocks & jibel
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<marcustomlinson> morning didrocks jibel duflu and oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<didrocks> hey marcustomlinson
<Laney> morning!!!!
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> goood morning desktopers!
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> morning Laney
<seb128> oSoMoN, lut, en forme? J'ai vu ton msg, je fais les retries :)
<seb128> hey Laney
<oSoMoN> merci!
<seb128> shrug, my internet laaags today dunno why :-/
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme ?
<didrocks> fatigué par les oreilles, mais sinon ok, et toi ?
<marcustomlinson> morning Laney and seb128
<Laney> hey didrocks oSoMoN seb128 marcustomlinson
 * oSoMoN lends some of his internet to seb128 
<seb128> moi ça va
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson
<seb128> oSoMoN, looking at https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages we probably need another round of retry of tb/jsunit with proposed versions
<oSoMoN> seb128, I think the retries I requested earlier should be sufficient
<Laney> is it because jsunit hasn't migrated?
<seb128> ah, right, they include both triggers
<seb128> Laney, yes, they need to migrate together
<seb128> tb/jsunit/enigmail are a locked set
<seb128> tb changed in some incompatible way which forced the others ones to be changed
<oSoMoN> it's a bit annoying that I'm allowed to upload thunderbird but not jsunit and enigmail, and thus not allowed to trigger autopkgtests involving them
<seb128> you need to get coredev rights :)
<oSoMoN> there's an ubuntu-mozilla-uploaders team that can upload enigmail, I should probably apply for that first
<seb128> you probably did enough archive work and fixes and uploads to apply for that?
<seb128> yeah, I expect getting mozilla right should be a formality for you
<oSoMoN> yeah, I'm not sure I'm familiar enough with all the subtleties of archive work for core-dev yet
<oSoMoN> but it's definitely a goal for me
<oSoMoN> applying for ubuntu-mozilla-uploaders is just like a PPU application, right?
<duflu> Morning seb128, marcustomlinson, Laney
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<seb128> oSoMoN, I'm not familiar with ubuntu-mozilla-uploaders but it sounds like it
<duflu> seb128, alright. Surprised to find that there was zero discussion on any of my merge requests last week, so kind of good, kind of :) How are you?
<seb128> I'm good!
<seb128> duflu, no discussion but still some action? or is just everyone on holidays?
<oSoMoN> or everyone respected duflu's holidays, and decided not to add to his backlog
<duflu> Oh, one thing landed, but that's not really worth mentioning https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/778
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 778 in mutter "Fix 32-bit compiler warnings" [Merged]
<Wimpress> Morning desktoppers o/
<duflu> Morning Wimpress
<Wimpress> seb128: Thanks for the slideshow update.
<seb128> Wimpress, np!
<seb128> hey Wimpress :)
<seb128> is anyone alse having issues connecting to the GNOME infra today?
<duflu> seb128, no (?)
<seb128> thx duflu, probably my isp
<duflu> Though that's just gitlab web right now
<oSoMoN> good morning Wimpress
<didrocks> no issue for me either
<seb128> k, changing DNS servers to use the google ones and it's back at working, so isp blaming!
<oSoMoN> enigmail tests all passed \o/
<oSoMoN> now it seems I'll need to trigger again the jsunit ones, and thunderbird should finally migrate
<seb128> oSoMoN, ah, so we need the jsunit again? I'm getting lost with those multi-trigger retries
<oSoMoN> ricotz, good morning! sorry for not getting back to you earlier, I'm totally seeing the partial translations problem you raised with firefox 70.0 beta 11
<oSoMoN> the chrome is correctly localized, but the web UI at e.g. about:preferences is not
<duflu> seb128, gitlab's now really down
<seb128> I jinxed it? :p
<oSoMoN> ricotz, upstream builds are not affected, apparently, but they distribute language packs rather differently, so not really a surprise
<seb128> but yeah, changing dns got me gnome irc/ftp working but not gitlab, I gave up for now
<oSoMoN> thunderbird migrated \o/
<oSoMoN> that's a migratory (thunder)bird
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: :)
<oSoMoN> mpt, hello, have you had a chance to think about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareAndUpdatesSettings#drivers ?
<mpt> oSoMoN, hi, I didn’t get to it last week but plan to work on it this week
<oSoMoN> mpt, ack, thanks. At this stage that'll be work for the 20.04 cycle I think, but I'll implement it as early as possible
<mpt> oSoMoN, yes, I thought it was low priority because Will said at the sprint there was no longer time for 19.10
<mpt> And it will be a non-trivial change to convey things like “If you have multiple cards from the same vendor they must use the same driver”
<seb128> oSoMoN, well done!
<dupondje> Perhaps somebody around that has quite some ALSA knowledge to debug something?
<seb128> dupondje, hey, I don't think we have experts on the topic but we might still be able to help if you ask the actual question :)
<dupondje> seb128: Well I have a Dell WD15 dock, headphones output on it is shown correctly in pulseaudio etc, but it stays complete silent :(
<seb128> Laney, what do you think about skipping the ruby-gnome autopkgtest failure to let gst-plugins-good1.0 migrates?
<dupondje> treid already multiple things with pulseaudio guys, but they think its a alsa/kernel issue :(
<dupondje> strange thing also is that I see multiple reports where it seems to be working on linux ...
<seb128> dupondje, what Ubuntu serie?
<dupondje> Eoan :)
<seb128> dupondje, https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/issues/572 sounds like past report about such issues but I expect those changes are in Eoan :/
<gitbot> PulseAudio issue 572 in pulseaudio "Regression with Dell TB16/WD15: audio not working with kernel 4.18" [Closed]
<seb128> also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib/+bug/1806532
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1806532 in linux (Ubuntu) "The line-out on the Dell Dock station can't work" [Critical,Fix released]
<seb128> basically no idea about that one sorry :/
<dupondje> seb128: yea that patch is included in Eoan, but indeed doesn't work
<dupondje> Collegue on 18.04 with same setup neither has sound, so seems broken long-time :P
<Laney> seb128: kind of bad, let's kill that stack out of eoan
 * Laney files a bug about doing that
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rabbiter/+bug/1846331
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1846331 in ruby-gnome (Ubuntu) "tests broken with gobject-introspection 1.62" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> think that's the lot
<dupondje> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=205071 lets do it that way then :D
<ubot5> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 205071 in Sound(ALSA) "No sound on Dell WD15 dock" [High,New]
<Laney> bit late but /me is reviewing zfs in ubiquity again
<seb128> Laney, k, wfm, thanks
<seb128> Laney, does that need an ack from another r-t member?
<Laney> don't think so
<Laney> I've never asked for acks for this kind of thing anyway
<seb128> k, thx
<Laney> please check my working though!
<seb128> will do yes
<Laney> also don't close the bug tasks otherwise it could migrate straight back
<seb128> good point
<Laney> :>
<Laney> didrocks: jibel: I got https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/zfs-grub.png just now trying with the branch
<Laney> syslog: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jjT4pSgnGB/
<didrocks> interesting, this is typically zfslinux-utils which couldn't be installed
<Laney> zfsutils-linux?
<didrocks> zfslinux-utils
<Laney> ok, that's a new one on me
<didrocks> this is the zfs command line
<didrocks> grub is using it as well
<didrocks> (no, it's really zfsutils-linux, never know which way around)
<Laney> ah :>
<didrocks> but yeah, typically, it's that it couldn't be installed in the chroot for $reason
<didrocks> and despite using the ubiquity utils, and the script exiting with 1, ubiquity doesn't fail before
<didrocks> I wonder though, jibel and I both did multiple successful install yesterday
<Laney> Oct  2 13:18:37 ubuntu ubiquity: mount: /target/boot/efi: /dev/vda1 already mounted on /target/boot/grub.
<Laney> is it that?
<Laney> I don't see anything from your script after there
<didrocks> yeah, it seems to be it
<didrocks> so, the efi detection is wrong (we preserve the efi) an mixed with the grub partition
<didrocks> can you dump your disk layout, please?
<Laney> like fdisk -l?
<didrocks> sfdisk -l even
<didrocks> (for gpt handling)
<Laney> okey
<Laney> VM is being slowwwwwwww
<didrocks> we even used real hardware with a similar config though!
<didrocks> bonus point if you can add a set -x to the script and rerun an install :)
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jm6b89rkYD/
<Laney> ok, will do that
<didrocks> hum, I don't see an efi partition there…
<didrocks> ohhhh, maybe since we added efi support, we didn't test without it…
<didrocks> what is your config, straight qemu?
<didrocks> (no efi)
<Laney> right, its bios
<didrocks> that may be it, let me try an install without efi with latest code
<didrocks> once I can git clone that again
<Laney> https://packages.home.orangesquash.org.uk/dev/ubuntu/ has it ;-)
<didrocks> 404, just adding it as an archive (component main I guess?)
<Laney> yeah
<didrocks> thx, that's handy :)
<Laney> you'll need to add my gpg key
<didrocks> yep, is it yours or another one?
<Laney> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyring.debian.org --recv-keys "3D0E FB95 E7B5 237F 16E8  2258 E352 D5C5 1C50 41D4"
<didrocks> I doubt you are having your personal one signing this archive :)
<Laney> that's me
<didrocks> thx
<didrocks> ah ok
<Laney> sure I am, it's just published from my pc
<Laney> manually
<didrocks> ah ok, I thought you had a fancy local build farm :)
<Laney> sadly not
<Laney> sbuild -> reprepro include
<Laney> it's at least inside a separate lxd
<Laney> container
<didrocks> got it, thanks
<didrocks> let me see if I can reproduce here without efi
<Laney> running with set -x now
<Laney> cold has just decided to make itself known again...
<Laney> brb
<didrocks> :(
<didrocks> Laney: confirmed
<Laney> :>
<didrocks> jibel: so, the efi handling broken the non efi one
<Laney> well, ":>"
<didrocks> sorry to not have spotted it before and retried that Laney
<didrocks> we'll do another round with and without efi I guess :p (jibel knows more the regexp setup that I, so maybe we'll work on this together)
<Laney> stupid users always manage to break things :p
<Laney> good to have tested it though
<didrocks> yeah, sad that we can't easily bake in into ubiquity tests directly without testing the whole iso
<didrocks> this would have make this easier to spot
<didrocks> (and yeah, stupid users, the code was *perfect*) ;)
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> could it be tested via preseeding on the iso smoke tests?
<didrocks> yeah, I guess we'll need that at some point, but I don't think the infa support installing ubiquity first from a ppa
<hellsworth> good morning
<didrocks> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi didrocks hope your day has gone well :)
<didrocks> mostly, thanks ;) Hoping your one will be great!
<hellsworth> me too.
<Laney> I feel like https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/desktop/files/head:/scripts/ a script in there could add a random archive and install ubiquity from it
<Laney> but jibel would know more
<Laney> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi Laney :) sorry didnt' see your hi until just now
<oSoMoN> ricotz, bug #1846371 FYI, I'm looking into it
<ubot5> bug 1846371 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox 70.0 beta 11 isn't fully translated" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1846371
<jibel> Laney, thanks for testing, i'll see what's wrong with non-uefi systems
<jibel> as for the tests we have autopilot tests which can pull ubiquity from anywhere and run an installation
<Laney> no worries, ping me when there's a new version
<hellsworth> ken: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/tali/merge_requests/7
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 7 in tali "snap: Update yaml to use gnome extension" [Opened]
<hellsworth> kenvandine, ^^
<hellsworth> kenvandine, this too: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/swell-foop/merge_requests/4
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 4 in swell-foop "snap: Update yaml to use gnome extension" [Opened]
<hellsworth> thanks!
<kenvandine> hellsworth: done :)
<oSoMoN> good evening/rest of the day everyone
<cyphermox> jibel: hey; did you upload ubiquity 19.10.14 ?
<cyphermox> it's not UNRELEASED in ubiquity git; but I can't find the upload
<jibel> cyphermox, no it is not uploaded, not important enough
<jibel> cyphermox, I was wishing zfs would be reviewed today and release all at once but there is still something to fix
<cyphermox> jibel: ok; mind if I put it back to UNRELEASED and add a translation update then?
<jibel> cyphermox, that's fine
<cyphermox> oh good, cause I timed out and just did :)
<cyphermox> err, not UNRELEASED though, but you'll want to pull from git anyway
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-10-03
<jibel> hi all
<duflu> Hi jibel
 * duflu looks at clock
<jibel> your clock is right
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, comment va aujourd'hui ?
<didrocks> salut seb128
<oSoMoN> nuit agitée, mais ça va, et toi?
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> oSoMoN, outch, j'espère que c'est pas trop de pb, bon courage pour la journée
<willcooke> top o' the morning
<oSoMoN> morning willcooke
<duflu> Morning seb128 and willcooke
<duflu> and back later
<Laney> morning!
<didrocks> hey willcooke & Laney
<marcustomlinson> hellooooo
<oSoMoN> morning Laney, marcustomlinson
<Laney> oops 🙈
<Laney> morening didrocks & oSoMoN!
<jibel> Laney, hi, added a 'if' to fix the error you found yesterday
<jibel> I tested on non-uefi and now running on uefi to make sure I didn't break it the other awy
<jibel> way*
<Laney> nice
<Laney> will look in a bit, thanks
<duflu> Morning Laney and marcustomlinson
<duflu> Is it too late in the cycle to consider https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests/724 ?
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 724 in mutter "Sync timelines to hardware vsync" [5. Performance, Opened]
<seb128> hey duflu, marcustomlinson, willcooke
<willcooke> hey seb128
<duflu> Thanks tjaalton. I forgot to even ask you about the libinput bug
<duflu> before you fixed it
<tjaalton> duflu: np, happened to come across the bug
<tjaalton> +with
<tjaalton> err
<tjaalton> anyway, you get the point :)
<tjaalton> and the radeon toolbox fix is on the queue
<tjaalton> for both amdgpu & ati
<didrocks> Laney: do you know if it's possible to have socket activation for user daemons via systemd? (like knowing which socket to connect for each user)
<didrocks> if you don't know, I'll have a look at the doc, don't worry
<Laney> didrocks: socket activation in general works for systemd --user, yeah
<duflu> tjaalton, did you reproduce it?
<duflu> The radeon bug
<duflu> One user has what looks like the same bug in their panel
<tjaalton> duflu: no
<duflu> Doesn't matter, seems pretty clear and the users will verify
<duflu> I'm actually wondering why people keep reporting bugs against radeon. Shouldn't they be using modesetting?
<tjaalton> no, radeons use ati or amdgpu
<duflu> Shows how long it's been since I tested one
<mpt> willcooke, I really think it’s time to schedule the implementation of the software-properties tab merges … https://launchpadlibrarian.net/444887499/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA%20%D1%8D%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B0%20%D0%BE%D1%82%202019-09-28%2023-41-03.png
<duflu> Well obviously (?)
<willcooke> mpt, yikes!
<mpt> willcooke, from bug 1846180
<ubot5> bug 1846180 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "1910 software-properties larger screen size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1846180
<popey> On latest eoan, is dragging a favourited icon up and down the launcher *super* slow for anyone else? like 0.2 fps
<jibel> it is not super slow but not smooth either
<popey> painful here.
<popey> sometimes doesn't even work, can't grab the icon, i just get the menu pop out
<popey> gnome-shell pegs a cpu at 100% as soon as I do
<jibel> on another machine it's fine
<willcooke> can't reproduce here
<willcooke> curious
<popey> i have 3 screens, if that matters
<willcooke> ahh, could well be
<willcooke> lemme try on two....
<willcooke> nope
<willcooke> Is it still slow for you on one?
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/cyh1Dmv0/with%203%20screens
<popey> lemme try with 1
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/pKboj55D/1%20screen
<popey> same, marginally faster with 1
<popey> alt+f2, r, to restart the shell has "fixed" it
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/iyndUeIz/After%20a%20restart
<willcooke> curiouser and curiouser
<willcooke> popey, would you mind opening a bug please?
<willcooke> and if you can find a way to recreate that would be super useful
<popey> sho thang
<popey> I anticipate "way to reproduce it" is "don't reboot"
<willcooke> I'll keep this session logged in for a few days and see what happens
<popey>  12:25:26 up 5 days, 20:56,  7 users,  load average: 2.09, 2.43, 2.81
<willcooke> Was anything else really slow, or just the dock?
<popey> Honestly, i feel like gnome shell gets slower over time, but it's not like it happens immediately, so imperceptable until you restart it
<popey> like a leak or something
<popey> 🤷‍♂️
<willcooke> T_revinho has fixed a few of those
<popey> I have a spare machine next to me, I'll leave it on for a few days in case I have to reboot this one
<popey> Although my nvidia equipped machine doesn't show this issue at all after 7 days.
<popey> so could just be that the re-arranging icons code is just gpu heavy, and my poor intel gpu can't cope
<popey> shrugging intensifies
<willcooke> My test machine is old, so lets see what happens in a few days
<popey> my x220 is on first boot very smooth, so it's not a gpu thing, because the x220 is older than my main machine
<popey> anyway, bug incominh
<popey> bug 1846477 done
<ubot5> bug 1846477 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Dragging icons in launcher is slow until shell restarted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1846477
<willcooke> thx
<hellsworth> morning everyone!
<seb128> hey hellsworth, how are you?
<marcustomlinson> howdy hellsworth
<hellsworth> i'm good. tired but here and have coffee :)
<marcustomlinson> #momlife
<hellsworth> that's the truth of it
<tsimonq2> willcooke: Steam> I'd rather not touch that. :)
<oSoMoN> g'night all
<hellsworth> cheers!
<kenvandine> hey robert_ancell
<kenvandine> hope you don't mind, i pushed our 1:1 back a few hours
<kenvandine> i need to leave in 10 minutes for some kid responsibilities
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-10-04
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: around?
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<marcustomlinson> morning desktopers! who can sponsor a libreoffice upload for me? :)
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu, how've you been?
<duflu> marcustomlinson, glad to now have a working car
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: that early? :) Ok, give it to me :)
<marcustomlinson> didrocks: :D It's a small fix, nagging, so wanted it out of the way: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1-m5DAYT-lxzUVBB_JOjtAcpvhvU2BrY-?usp=sharing
<duflu> so that's an improvement of sorts
<duflu> You marcustomlinson?
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: do you mind generating a debdiff for me, please?
 * didrocks downloads orig.tar.gz anyway
<marcustomlinson> duflu: oh that's good, I'm doing well thanks, nothing amazing, just good :)
<marcustomlinson> didrocks: ok just a sec
<marcustomlinson> didrocks: k debdiff in same folder
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: hum, provides with version?
 * didrocks looks at the spec
<didrocks> weird that C/R/P didn't get apt to do what it needs
<didrocks> (you didn't mention the debian/rules changes in the changelog, but that's ok IMHO ;))
<didrocks> The exception is the Provides field, for which only = is allowed.
<didrocks> ok ok, learnt something new today :)
<marcustomlinson> :)
<didrocks> I trust you tested it and apt is happy with the transition
<marcustomlinson> didrocks: yeah, reproduced the issue, added my ppa, tried again, fixed
<marcustomlinson> tested libreoffice itself with the style, all good too
<didrocks> good :) Really weird that the usual unversion C/R/P didn't work, but the secret of solving N-P complete algorithm… :)
<marcustomlinson> haha
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: sponsored and waiting in unapproved
<marcustomlinson> didrocks: excellent thank you :)
 * marcustomlinson gets some coffee
<jibel> hi all
<didrocks> marcustomlinson: yw ;)
<didrocks> hey jibel
<duflu> Morning jibel
 * jibel reboots to check if the new ati drivers fix the rendering issues
<jibel> shortcut to open a terminal stopped working
<jibel> is anyone seeing ^ on a up to date eoan
<jibel> it works immediately after boot then stops
<didrocks> I didn't reboot since I upgraded
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> and happy Friday!
<didrocks> happy Friday oSoMoN!
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<duflu> jibel, that's been failing randomly for me for a year or more. But you should check it's not the whole keyboard and mouse clicks not responding bug
<duflu> We don't have that fixed in archive yet AFAIK
<duflu> Oh, "works immediately after boot" suggests a different issue
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<marcustomlinson> morning jibel and oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<oSoMoN> been working late last night marcustomlinson ?
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: "working" :)
<marcustomlinson> just touch ups
<oSoMoN> I got bugmail late, that counts as work too :)
<marcustomlinson> I can't help myself with reading mails at night
<marcustomlinson> and checking IRC periodically :P
<oSoMoN> I admit I have trouble not reading e-mail if I'm in front of the screen, can't be bothered closing the tab
<didrocks> oSoMoN: tabs? Are you not using thunderbird? :p
<oSoMoN> didrocks, thunderbirds has tabs, too :)
<didrocks> right, but who uses them? :p
<jibel> I do too
<duflu> Does anyone here use Thunderbird for IRC?
<duflu> I just noticed the Chat button recently
<duflu> Must be blind
<oSoMoN> heh, I hadn't noticed it either
 * oSoMoN hides
<oSoMoN> I'll give it a try
<dupondje> Hmmm Since upgrade to Eoan my numlock isn't enabled by default anymore on boot
<dupondje> And led is sometimes out of sync with numlock status
<dupondje> Is that configurable somewhere?
<duflu> dupondje, bug 1845031
<ubot5> bug 1845031 in mutter (Ubuntu) "gnome not remembering numlock state in eoan" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845031
<willcooke> hi all
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<oSoMoN> thunderbird's IRC implementation won't connect to my ZNC instance, and it's not showing any logs either, so hard to know what's not working
<willcooke> TIL: Thunderbird has an IRC client
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> willcooke, me too, which is why I was giving it a try, but it hasn't gone very far
<willcooke> heh
<Laney> grrrrrrrr
<willcooke> hi Laney
<Gargoyle> So. Ubuntu Software - The Updates tab. For as long as I can remember, I will periodically get a notification which will land me on this tab and tell me there are updated available and gives me a "Download" button which does absolutely nothing.
<duflu> Morning angry Laney
<clobrano> hey everyone 0/
<duflu> Hi clobrano
<marcustomlinson> morning willcooke Laney and clobrano
<duflu> tjaalton, I can't seem to install any nvidia but 430 on eoan. Is it just me?
<tjaalton> duflu: dunno? what happens
<tjaalton> and probably meant for tseliot
<duflu> Ah
<duflu> yes
<duflu> tseliot, I can't seem to install any nvidia but 430 on eoan. Is it just me?
<duflu> 390 has missing deps and 418 automatically installs 430
<duflu> In other news...
<duflu> $ sudo apt install nvidia-driver-430
<duflu> After this operation, 499 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<duflu> Welcome to the 21st century
<dupondje> duflu: thx!
<jibel> Laney, hi, any chance you can finish the review of ubiqutiy?
<Laney> I am doing right now
<Laney> tried to install into the inspiron but it failed to reboot into the installed system
<Laney> probably that ESP problem you found
<oSoMoN> ricotz, hey, the problem with firefox 70 being partially localized appears to be an upstream regression: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/1586216
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1586216 in Untriaged "Translations from language pack are not fully loaded in firefox 70.0" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<oSoMoN> I'm putting further investigation on hold in the hope that upstream will acknowledge it and fix it
<tseliot> duflu, missing dependencies?
<tseliot> duflu, also, 418 is expected to migrate to 430. We also have the 435 series. Still 390 should work
<duflu> tseliot, yeah I got the same error from 390 on the command line or trying to install it via the GUI
<duflu> But I don't care now -- back on Intel till at least next week
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, thanks, sorry that I was/am busy with other things. I am suspecting the mechanism/support which downloads locale extensions automatically when switching the language in preferences->general
<duflu> But I don't care now -- back on Intel till at least next week
<duflu> It must be time to think about the weekend
<willcooke> have a good one duflu
<oSoMoN> enjoy duflu
<duflu> Well, not quite yet
<Laney> jibel: is there a bug for that ESP thing btw?
 * duflu wonders if it's the same as he hit in Paris
<Laney> actually I should check it is just EFI being generally broken and not zfs+EFI ;-)
 * Laney does One More Test Install™
<duflu> Hmm, not it sounds like my issue was fixed as bug 1845466
<ubot5> bug 1845466 in grub2 (Ubuntu Eoan) "UEFI/Secureboot - "Failed to start MokManager" error when trying to install 3rd party drivers during install, leading to unbootable device" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845466
<duflu> Hmm, no it sounds like my issue was fixed as bug 1845466
<Laney> different from this one I'm seeing
<Laney> the installation succeeds without error and then the system doesn't boot
<Laney> either loops or you get an EFI shell or some problem like that
<jibel> Laney, which build?
<Laney> good question
<jibel> you boot the system and the iso in uefi?
<Laney> yes
<jibel> i'll try with latest build
<Laney> 20191003
<Laney> now checking disco to make sure I am not doing something wrong ...
<jibel> k, so recent enough
<Laney> this seems to be me
<Laney> disco is doing the same thing and that was surely working
<Laney> oh yeah /o\ /o\ /o\ /o\
<Laney> helps if you select the disk as a boot device
 * marcustomlinson facepalms
<marcustomlinson> :D
<Laney> the 'help' output from the OVMF shell scrolls off the top of the display so I didn't know how to make it print which partitions it can see :-)
<Wimpress> Afternoon desktoppers o/
<marcustomlinson> hey Wimpress
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress
<Wimpress> didrocks jibel Is the ZFS on root going to land for 19.10 final?
<Wimpress> If so, will the be for all flavours or is there something flavour need to do to opt-in?
<Wimpress> Asking so that I can assist any flavours that want to participate over the weekend.
<Wimpress> I'm obviously interested for Ubuntu MATE :-)
<didrocks> Wimpress: it's currently being reviewed/tested by Laney
<didrocks> Wimpress: the way to enable it for a flavor is to have zfsutils-linux seeded for them
<Laney> should get it in soon
<didrocks> be warned though that it's experimental
<didrocks> and maybe there will be no upgrade path to the LTS
<didrocks> </no-warranty-stanza> :)
<Gargoyle> Hi all. I've got an issue where my chosen audio devices are not being remembered. It doesn't seem to matter if I change from a gnome extension I have installed, or if I go the long way round to Settings->Sound. I've got no idea where to start looking for problems - anyone got any ideas? (Currently running 19.10, but has been happening on 19.04 too)
<Laney> Gargoyle: try using pavucontrol, if it works there then probably file a bug under gnome-control-center (ideally upstream)
<Laney> chrisccoulson mentioned a problem like that so maybe there is one filed already
<chrisccoulson> there isn't - I should probably file one. I don't know if it's actually a regression, or whether it's just something that started with my new laptop and dock (which has never had anything other than eoan on it)
<Gargoyle> I had it on 19.04, but I have been running a non standard kernel pretty much since the upgrade to 19.04.
<Gargoyle> Laney: Can't figure out how pavucontrol is going to help. I can see all the devices and I can configure each one, but there doesn't seem to be an option for setting a default.
<Laney> k
<Gargoyle> Unless "Set as Fallback" == "Set as Default"?
<Laney> dunno, maybe I don't remember what's in there
<Laney> you get what I'm asking you to do: eliminate the GNOME component
<Gargoyle> OK. I'll see what happens on the next reboot.
<Laney> if it's not pavucontrol maybe it's something else that I forgot the name of
<Laney> 🙊
<Wimpress> didrocks: Is there an FFe bug I can piggy back on to land `zfsutils-linux` in Ubuntu MATE?
<Wimpress> Also, which seed should `zfsutils-linux` be added to?
<didrocks> Wimpress: well, one you are using for Mate
<didrocks> on the FFe, one sec
<Laney> jibel: I think it's good - a suggestion is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5wqb7P28m3/ for general safety when looping over a directory (in bash you'd use shopt -s nullglob, but not available in dash)
<Wimpress> didrocks: I mean should `zfsutils-linux`` be in the desktop seed or `live`?
<Laney> but if you want to rely on you knowing that home/ can never be empty, ... I guess that's ok
<didrocks> Wimpress: desktop, you want to have it installed on the dest system
<Wimpress> Thanks.
<didrocks> Wimpress: bug #1843768
<ubot5> bug 1843768 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Ubiquity with zfs install option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1843768
<Wimpress> Cheers didrocks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<Laney> the posix behaviour is that you get "/target/home/*" as a literal string which is a bit lame
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GzbgShx4cW/
<Laney> wonder what the reason for that behaviour is
<jibel> Laney, ok, ill' add this
<jibel> Laney, done
<Laney> thanks!!!!!!
<Laney> want to try this then?
<jibel> raelly?
<jibel> can do
<Laney> WCPGW
<jibel> what indeed
<jibel> everything will but we'll fix it
<Laney> actually I wanted to sneak in the max-width-chars change for the 'installation has finished' dialog as well
<jibel> it'd be nicer
<Laney> let me just test and then you can review if you don't mind
<jibel> ok
<RikMills> I assume no zfs support added for the KDE front end here?
<jibel> RikMills, no, just gtk
<jibel> RikMills, you can have a look at the MP if someone wants to port the gtk side to kde
<jibel> https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/373087
<jibel> most of the change is a shell script
<RikMills> jibel: ok. that is fair enough. gtk can be guinea-pigs. I doubt a KDE port of that could be ready for 19.10, but having it for 20.04 is a good target
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/grim.png
<Laney> think that's a bit small ...
<willcooke> Laney, waaaaaay better
<Laney> that is 50, should I try more?
<willcooke> I think it looks right
<jibel> the most beautiful dialog of Ubiquity ;)
<Wimpress> Lulz
<Laney> definitely a fix for the ubuntu twitter account ;-)
<Laney> mpt: want to rubber stamp our taming of Ubiquity's over long dialog https://people.canonical.com/~laney/weird-things/grim.png ?
<Laney> feel free to abstain
<mpt> Laney, is that the before or the after?
<Laney> after
<Laney> guessing it's not burned into your brain then
<Laney> the current one has that whole string on one line
<Laney> it reaches from one end of the screen to the other :-)
<mpt> Yikes, how long had it been like that?
<Laney> that screenshot is a maximum width of 50 chars which is a number that could be tweaked
<Laney> many releases
<Laney> I think GTK made a change several years ago that we should have adjusted to, and we never did
<Laney> for ... some reason ...
<mpt> Well then, improvement, +1
<Laney> Righto, thanks
<Laney> I think I can't see it properly because I'm too used to the old dialog
<Laney> for me 50 looks weirdly compressed
<Laney> cheers for the feedback
<Laney> jibel: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HRmcY3jd9k/
<jibel> k
<mpt> (Unsurprisingly, that dialog isn’t supposed to exist, it’s supposed to be just the final step in the main window)
<jibel> sometimes devs try to be creative
<jibel> .... and shouldn't
<Laney> There's quite a lot of TODO: <implement the design> in ubiquity
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> do I need to do anything about the translation template
<Laney> jibel: didrocks: we will need to mail the translators won't we, to hopefully get this translated in most languages
<jibel> yes we do
<Laney> not quite sure how this ends up in the template, one second ...
<Laney> xnox: do you know if ubiquity translation templates happen automagically?
<Laney> template updates*
<xnox> Laney:  no idea. Better ask vorlon cyphermox sil2100
<Laney> :>
<Laney> don't see it in the source at all, it is a mystery
<jibel> sil2100, ^ do you know how translations of ubiquity are updated?
<mpt> If you aren’t changing the string at all, why are translations involved?
<jibel> there are new strings
<jibel> for zfs
<Laney> it's maybe okay since they are in debian/ubiquity.templates already
<Laney> maybe we should try it and see if LP picks the strings up
<jibel> Laney, change tested and pushed
<Laney> jibel: cool, thanks, let's just try this
<jibel> The proposal to merge ~jibel/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity:zfs_install_two into ubiquity:master has been updated.
<jibel>     Status: Needs review => Merged
<jibel> \o/
<jibel> Thanks laney
<willcooke> woot
<jibel> BTW, I take next 2 weeks off ;)
<willcooke> kthebye
<willcooke> thx
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> jibel: quick, let's run before the upload :)
<Laney> it's got jibel's name on the changelog
<Laney> NO ESCAPE!
<jibel> oSoMoN, I lost all my dictionaries in thunderbird. Is there any know issue?
<jibel> I only have en_us
<jibel> and cannot switch to French
<sil2100> jibel: I don't know how translation of those works per-se, but from time to time I do update it manually by downloading the translations from LP and applying that on the source package
<Laney> didrocks: feel free to update the seeds, then when it's all migrated we can make an iso happen if you want
<Laney> would be good for someone to watch LP to see if the translations do get updated, & then mail the list about that
 * Laney goes for a late lunch
<oSoMoN> jibel, your dictionnaries were extensions installed manually within thunderbird, right?
<oSoMoN> jibel, can you share the output of `find ~/.thunderbird -name *.dic`
<didrocks> Laney: seed updated and ubuntu-meta refresh/uploaded
<didrocks> (with the fonts* changes from jibel)
<hellsworth> morning, folks!
<kenvandine> good morning hellsworth!
<hellsworth> hi :)
<didrocks> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi didrocks! happy friday :)
<didrocks> Happy Friday hellsworth :)
<hellsworth> yes indeedy
<Laney> jibel: it failed on some arches when applying the patch
<Laney> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hidy ho!
<cyphermox> IIRC things get imported from the upload; then you need to manually export and update translations
 * cyphermox handwaves
<cyphermox> tbh, I'm not sure
<jibel> Laney, ah, grub-installer doesn't exist on these archs. I'll update the rules to exclude the patch
<Laney> nod
<hellsworth> why is https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/libxml++2.6-dev not found by apt on eoan?
<hellsworth> it should be there
<Laney> might need to be a bit more verbose
<hellsworth> it's weird. `sudo apt search libxml++2.6-dev` gives me no results but you can install it
<Laney> it's sure found here
<hellsworth> yeah apt install works.
<hellsworth> maybe a but with apt search?
<hellsworth> idk
<Laney> oh right, the package name will be being interpreted as a regex
<Laney> escape those +
<Laney> or use 'apt list' or 'apt policy'
<hellsworth> aaaah that makes sense
<infinity> Has anyone else run into the amazingly not reproducible bug where Ctrl-Alt-T (or whatever your terminal shortcut is) just stops spawning terminals, and it won't start working again until you restart your session?
<infinity> It's happened to me twice in the last few months.   First time, I assumed maybe an in-place upgrade broke it, but this time, I've touched nothing, it just stopped terminallying.
<infinity> terminalling...
<infinity> I'm not sure why I felt the need to fix a typo in my made-up verb.
<Laney> NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHT me
<Laney> that's handled by gsd-media-keys
<Laney> check in the journal to see if anything shat itself
<willcooke> night all
<gQuigs> infinity:  is it broken now?  do other shortcut keys work?
<gQuigs> I have had issues with some sort of loss of shortcuts/ability to type in certain windows
 * gQuigs tries to find the bug
<infinity> gQuigs: Iz broken now.  I don't really use other shortcuts, so hard to say. :P
<oSoMoN> good week-end everyone!
<hellsworth> you too!
<infinity> gsd-media-keys does indeed have some poop in the journal.
 * gQuigs was thinking of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1181666  but the workaround is to use Ctrl-alt-T, oh well I knew I remembered it from a bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1181666 in GNOME Shell "gnome-shell randomly blocks mouse clicks from working in app windows" [Critical,Confirmed]
<infinity> Output of journalctl -g gsd-media-keys > https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JT6wVZJ7GK/
<Laney> anything above the SIGTERM?
<Laney> it's been broken since sep 27?
<infinity> Erm, but that's not recent.
<Laney> you tolerant person
<infinity> Thanks, journalctl.
<Laney> is gsd-media-keys.target active now?
<infinity> No, it's been broken for about an hour. :P
<infinity> That journalctl command failed me.
<infinity> Maybe if I do -n100000 or something, so it's not reaching into the distant past.
<Laney> journalctl -b
<Laney> I'm off now - if systemctl --user status gsd-media-keys.target show it's not active, restart it & hopefully that should recover you
<infinity> It claims to be active.
<infinity> Will restart anyway. :P
<infinity> Maybe..
<infinity> I feel like that should not still be attempting to restart.
<gQuigs> infinity: aside, you might want to check your journal usage - I thought it was supposed to clear logs before that  (journalctl --disk-usage)
<infinity> Took about 2m to restart, but I have Ctrl-Alt-T back now.  Fun.
<infinity> Archived and active journals take up 3.3G in the file system.
<Laney> something something X grabs
<Laney> happy weekend
<gQuigs> that's not huge (or at least my system has similar) so nvm
<Laney> oh, we fixed that fading to screen lock bug btw
<infinity> Laney: Oh, shiny!  Thanks!
<infinity> Laney: I mean, weird use-case on my part, but I found it handy.
<Laney> upstream, not uploaded yet, next week
<Laney> nah, it was meant to work, some refactoring broke the animation
<infinity> Laney: (I'll often be working at two computers, watching laptop out of the corner of my eye, and smack shift to inhibit when I see it start to fade :P)
<Laney> it was actually confusing and kind of crap because it meant the session locking was happening at the wrong time
<infinity> Yes, I know there are ways to actually inhibit, but spacebar heating computer and all that.
<Laney> I do that too
<Laney> Desktop and laptop are both on my desk here, with two keyboards
<infinity> Yeahp, same.
<Laney> Tried synergy a few times, but ... it's just a bit rubbish
<Laney> ok, laters for realz
<infinity> Toodles.  Weekend well.
<kenvandine> hellsworth: can you test something for me?
<hellsworth> sure thing
<kenvandine> refresh gnome-3-28-1804 --candidate
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> refresh gnome-characters --edge
<kenvandine> and confirm characters works :)
<kenvandine> gnome-3-28-1804 grew by 6M but I shaved over 14M off gnome-characters ;)
<kenvandine> and simplified snap that use gjs
<kenvandine> s/snap/snaps/
<hellsworth> nice!!
<hellsworth> 👍
<hellsworth> haha well the character doesnt' work in hexchat but gnome-characters seem to work
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> not related
<hellsworth> can you point me to a diff of what you did?
<hellsworth> yeah i know
<kenvandine> galgalesh added gjs to the platform, which I hadn't done before because it wasn't relocation friendly
<kenvandine> but... now that we have layouts we can handle that
<kenvandine> hellsworth: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-characters/commit/afa5663e76dd4cc4aa925dc7a5805d681ed39e03
<kenvandine> he's going to submit a PR to snapcraft adding the layout for gjs
<kenvandine> which will simplify it
<kenvandine> I also switched to using appstream as well
<kenvandine> and moved the snap dir under build-aux
<kenvandine> hellsworth: which btw, i've been putting snap under build-aux for any project that has the flatpak packaging under build-aux
<kenvandine> if the flatpak packaging is at the root, i put snap under root
<hellsworth> yeah that makes sense
<kenvandine> gnome-characters is now using build-aux for that, so i moved the snap dir
<hellsworth> and christian hergert expressed desire yesterday for snap stuff to go in build-aux
<kenvandine> only a few of the gnome projects are doing that so far
<kenvandine> yup, i saw that :)
<hellsworth> so anytime i touch a snap, i'll move it there too
<kenvandine> cool
<hellsworth> maybe we should do that even if there is no flatpak stuffs
<kenvandine> snapcraft only recently grew support for build-aux :)
<kenvandine> yeah, it's fine to move it there regardless
<hellsworth> cool
<kenvandine> we added build-aux to the search path for this very reason
<hellsworth> nice
<kenvandine> i'm going to let gnome-3-28-1804 bake in candidate over the weekend and see how the automated tests are looking next week
<kenvandine> don't want to risk breaking anything on a friday :)
<kenvandine> hellsworth: we need to make sure gjs makes it into gnome-3-34-1804
<kenvandine> it's not currently in gnome-3-32-1804{,-sdk}
<hellsworth> ok
<kenvandine> so we might miss it :)
<kenvandine> on that note... time for lunch!
<hellsworth> bon apetit!
<hellsworth> kenvandine, why did you need to add the additional LD_LIBRARY_PATH and GI_TYPELIB_PATH in https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-characters/commit/afa5663e76dd4cc4aa925dc7a5805d681ed39e03 ?
<kenvandine> gjs needed that
<hellsworth> ah ok. i wasn't sure if it was needed for adopt-info or parse-info or something else
<ricotz> kenvandine, hi
<kenvandine> Hey ricotz
<ricotz> kenvandine, wbere can I see which vala version is in these snap gnome sdks?
<ricotz> those are recommended to match there latest release as mentioned here https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/Vala
<ricotz> there/their
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-sdk/blob/gnome-3-32-1804-sdk/snapcraft.yaml#L133
<marcustomlinson> 0.44
<marcustomlinson> in gnome-3-32 sdk snap at least
<kenvandine> https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-sdk/blob/3.32-1804-sdk/snapcraft.yaml#L133
<ricotz> ah it picks up the actual git branches
<kenvandine> Oh, marcustomlinson is faster
<kenvandine> gnome-3-28-1804 had the version in 18.04 updates
<ricotz> (libgee should be bump to 0.20.2)
<ricotz> kenvandine, I see
<kenvandine> gnome-3-28-1804 is built from debs in 18.04.  we're moving to building everything from git
<ricotz> ok, this gives me something to look at
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: do you have the powers needed to kick a rebuild here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:6.3.2-0ubuntu2/+build/17846875
<marcustomlinson> I've not seen that build error before, it reads like a racy test
<marcustomlinson> this had built just fine in my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice/+build/17842347
<ricotz> kenvandine, where is valac coming from to bootstrap the build?
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: i retried it
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> ricotz: marcustomlinson knows better
<marcustomlinson> ricotz: from 18.04 updates
<ricotz> kenvandine, ok
<ricotz> marcustomlinson, I see, this brings me to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/+bug/1803136
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1803136 in vala (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Update to vala 0.40.16 in bionic" [Low,Confirmed]
